# TTC after Methotrexate shot



## JPARR01

Hello ladies! Hopefully someone on here can help me out with my questions.

The doctors confirmed I was having a miscarriage but my levels stopped dropping at 63.1 and went up to 64 on Monday. 

The doctors decided to give me the Methotrexate shot on Tuesday (March 22). I go back to the doctor tmrw for an exam and more blood work to see if my levels have went down. 

I have read that you are not supposed to TTC for 3 months after the shot. Has anyone on here conceived right away after the shot or longer? Does anyone have any info that they can share with me with their experience. 
Thanks all!


----------



## ericacaca

Hi there, 

My husband took methotroxate to help his dodgy knee out, doctors told him we needed to wait 8 - 9 weeks before ttc as it can cause birth defects, more risky if its the Mum taking the drug rather than the Dad - but its still a wise precaution. 

Much love to you, and hope you have that bundle of joy in your arms one day soon xxx


----------



## JPARR01

Thank you for replying! How long was he taking it for?


----------



## Tulip

Hi sweetie, the meth shot as far as I'm aware is VERY potent and could endanger a subsequent pregnancy if you conceive too soon. It also depletes your Folic acid reserves so I would advise you to start taking plenty of that in preparation for TTC. I'm sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## ericacaca

He was taking it for quite a while - enough to be in his bloods for a few weeks.... its a precaution to hold on for a little bit. In the end it'll be worth it I'm sure xxx


----------



## JPARR01

I meant to say in my original message (BFP after waiting till the methotrexate is out of your system). OOPS! Well I saw the doctor on Friday and she said to wait 2 cycles till we can start TTC again. She said I had a very low dose and my numbers the day of the shot were at 64. I go to a new doctor on April 14 so I will see what they have to say when they look over my records. All of you ladies are the best! XX


----------



## epump

My doctor said to wait until my HcG goes all the way to 0 and then to wait one full cycle (i.e. get another period), and then it's okay to start TTC. However, my HcG was much higher than yours so it will probably take several more weeks for it to drop, and then another 4-5 week to get a regular period. So that would put me at 10-12 weeks, which is similar to the 3 months I read online.

I do plan on starting a high dose folic acid as soon as my HcG hits 0 (we're supposed to avoid folic acid while the methotrexate is "working" and not start prenatals again until you hit 0).

Hope this helps. Thinking of you! Maybe we can be TTC after methotrexate buddies in a month or two :)


----------



## JPARR01

epump said:


> My doctor said to wait until my HcG goes all the way to 0 and then to wait one full cycle (i.e. get another period), and then it's okay to start TTC. However, my HcG was much higher than yours so it will probably take several more weeks for it to drop, and then another 4-5 week to get a regular period. So that would put me at 10-12 weeks, which is similar to the 3 months I read online.
> 
> I do plan on starting a high dose folic acid as soon as my HcG hits 0 (we're supposed to avoid folic acid while the methotrexate is "working" and not start prenatals again until you hit 0).
> 
> Hope this helps. Thinking of you! Maybe we can be TTC after methotrexate buddies in a month or two :)

Well I called the doctor today for my HCG level and it went up to 67 from 64. I freaked out and the doctor said that it is normal for the numbers to jump around and usually around day 7 (which will be tmrw) the numbers will start to drop. I am praying that they drop. I go in tmrw for more bloodwork and hoping for good news. 

I would love to be TTC buddies epump!!!!! Who knows when my bleeding will stop though and when my first AF will come...


----------



## epump

Yep, don't worry too much - my numbers went up right after the shot and then started falling around Day 7. Hang in there, keep me posted. xx


----------



## JPARR01

I def will keep you posted!


----------



## LittleBird

Mine was a methotrexate shot back in Nov. Dr. said I could TTC again after one period. Had one really short cycle but normal cycles started Dec. 28. I have been keeping track of cycles since then (never did before). DH wasn't quite on board with TTC until this past cycle, but now he's ready. I guess he didn't realize how important it was for me to TTC again after MC. Since we weren't trying before the MC, he just assumed we'd wait.

So now we're on the same page, but I'm a little scared now. I don't know what I'll do if I have another ectopic with metho. That stuff is serious! Never want to do it again! I'll just keep thinking positive thoughts that it's successful this time. Hopefully this month. :winkwink:


----------



## JPARR01

LittleBird said:


> Mine was a methotrexate shot back in Nov. Dr. said I could TTC again after one period. Had one really short cycle but normal cycles started Dec. 28. I have been keeping track of cycles since then (never did before). DH wasn't quite on board with TTC until this past cycle, but now he's ready. I guess he didn't realize how important it was for me to TTC again after MC. Since we weren't trying before the MC, he just assumed we'd wait.
> 
> So now we're on the same page, but I'm a little scared now. I don't know what I'll do if I have another ectopic with metho. That stuff is serious! Never want to do it again! I'll just keep thinking positive thoughts that it's successful this time. Hopefully this month. :winkwink:

I totally agree with you! I am terrified, but, we *HAVE* to say *POSITIVE*!!!


----------



## LittleBird

It's the same way I approach roller coasters. The odds are in our favor. We just gotta trust that it will be ok and it will!


----------



## JPARR01

LittleBird said:


> It's the same way I approach roller coasters. The odds are in our favor. We just gotta trust that it will be ok and it will!

Exactly!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sara456

Hi, everyone-- I am brand new to this site. I was so sorry to hear of your experiences, but I am glad I found your posts. It's easy to feel very alone going though something like this--especially with happy, pregnant friends all around--and I wish I'd looked to connect with people sooner. JPARR, I got MTX for my ectopic pregnancy the very same day as you!

Have you all been able to function normally through this? I have been in pain and bleeding for over 5 weeks straight now, and I'm starting to completely fall apart. My job is pretty challenging (mentally demanding and long hours), and I'm having a really hard time staying at it. I'm trying to figure out whether this is normal. My doc seemed to think I should just go straight back to work after the MTX. I did take a few days off a while back, but now I've been in pain and bleeding for over 5 weeks, and the wheels are really starting to come off...


----------



## Lolabelle

Hi Girls. I miscarried my ectopic naturally. I started bleeding properly last Friday 14th Apr. I'm waiting till I finish bleeding then starting my OPKs to see if I ovulate this next cycle. Fingers x'd for us all!


----------



## LittleBird

sara456 said:


> Hi, everyone-- I am brand new to this site. I was so sorry to hear of your experiences, but I am glad I found your posts. It's easy to feel very alone going though something like this--especially with happy, pregnant friends all around--and I wish I'd looked to connect with people sooner. JPARR, I got MTX for my ectopic pregnancy the very same day as you!
> 
> Have you all been able to function normally through this? I have been in pain and bleeding for over 5 weeks straight now, and I'm starting to completely fall apart. My job is pretty challenging (mentally demanding and long hours), and I'm having a really hard time staying at it. I'm trying to figure out whether this is normal. My doc seemed to think I should just go straight back to work after the MTX. I did take a few days off a while back, but now I've been in pain and bleeding for over 5 weeks, and the wheels are really starting to come off...

Sara, that stuff is serious! I think it took a lot out of me for several weeks, but I think 5 weeks of bleeding sounds like a lot. I'm not sure how far along you were, but I had some bleeding before the MTX and maybe a day or two after. Then a couple of weeks later, what I thought was a normal period. My doctor downplayed the pain, but I really felt pain to the bone. I have two LOs and if they climbed on me or jumped into my lap, it still hurt weeks later. I would say if you're still bleeding in a week, you should definitely call the dr and let them know what's going on.


----------



## sara456

Hi LittleBird-- I hear you on the pain. Mine was weird for a while there, like it was very deep. "To the bone," as you put it, sounds accurate. Now it's better, but still really intense at times. Funny how different doctors can be too. Mine gave me prescription pain meds, while it sounds like yours wasn't too concerned about the pain. Huh.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## LittleBird

Great, now I'm wondering where my happy pills are?!?! :haha:

Are you still bleeding? I hope you can get to a point when this is truly resolved so you feel like it's done and you know what to expect next. I am in a bit of limbo myself and it would be so good to know where I was in my cycle so I could feel like things were back to normal.


----------



## JPARR01

sara456 said:


> Hi, everyone-- I am brand new to this site. I was so sorry to hear of your experiences, but I am glad I found your posts. It's easy to feel very alone going though something like this--especially with happy, pregnant friends all around--and I wish I'd looked to connect with people sooner. JPARR, I got MTX for my ectopic pregnancy the very same day as you!
> 
> Have you all been able to function normally through this? I have been in pain and bleeding for over 5 weeks straight now, and I'm starting to completely fall apart. My job is pretty challenging (mentally demanding and long hours), and I'm having a really hard time staying at it. I'm trying to figure out whether this is normal. My doc seemed to think I should just go straight back to work after the MTX. I did take a few days off a while back, but now I've been in pain and bleeding for over 5 weeks, and the wheels are really starting to come off...


WOW! That is crazy how we got the shot on the same day. My HCG went down to 0 last week and I stopped bleeding on April 12. Have you been getting your levels checked? If not, I would def go and get them checked out.

I went to my new doctor on April 14 and he said we can start ttc again in June. 

Let me know how you make out! xx


----------



## sara456

Hi, JPARR--Lovely to hear from you, my MTX-day friend!

Yup, I'm getting checked, and hcg is declining nicely. I was only around 200 two weeks ago, and I'm waiting on results from this week's test. (C'mon zero!) Good to hear what your timeline was like. Hopefully it won't be much longer for me either.

Hope you're feeling better and wishing you all the best!


----------



## epump

I will be joining this thread at some point, but we're not TTC'ing just yet! I got methotrexate on March 14th for ectopic in left tube. My HcG finally went down to 0 last week! I *think* I may have ovulated last week (EWCM, not using OPKs) so I'm hoping for AF in another week or so. 

What is everyone doing for folic acid?? Are people taking additional folic acid to build up the reserves that methotrexate depleted?? I just started back up on my prenatals and DHA/Omega-3 last night. What vitamins are people taking??

I am TERRIFIED of going through this again. This ectopic has been so traumatic for me. From the long wait to see if the pregnancy was going to make it, to the shot, to the HORRIBLE cramping and bleeding that followed, to the weeks waiting for the HcG to decline. Ugh!

Thinking of you all! xoxo


----------



## Michelle78

epump, I'm glad you are finally back down to zero. I was wondering how you were doing. I just started back on my prenatals too, but my doctor didn't tell me to take any additional folic acid. I have heard of other ladies in this situation taking extra folic acid, so I have the same question you do.


----------



## epump

Thanks, Michelle78. How are you doing?? When was your shot? Are you back TTC'ing? Glad you're back on the prenatals as well :) My doctor hasn't said anything about taking any extra folic acid either. But I've heard some women do it. Is there a test we can get to check our levels of folic acid?

Is anyone getting any tests done after the ectopic? I've been told (and read) that it wasn't necesary yet, but wanted to see what other people were doing...


----------



## Michelle78

epump, I am doing better. Physically I feel fine, and I still have the occasional bad day emotionally, but even that is getting better. I really think that not having to go to the doctor several times a week and be reminded over and over about what happened has helped! 

My shot was on 3/24, and the doctor told us to wait 2 cycles until we start TTC again. I stopped bleeding from the m/c on 4/6, so I am hoping to see AF in the next 2 weeks (I never thought I would be saying that!). DH and I are going on vacation at the end of May, so hopefully when we get back we will be ready to try again. 

I was going to ask you about tests too. My doctor was not able to say definitively whether my pregnancy was ectopic because I had no symptoms consistent with an ectopic and nothing on the u/s pointed to ectopic. He said that they could do an HSG to check on my tubes, and that basically if the HSG was all clear that it was unlikely I had an ectopic. I am not sure I want to do that because even if the HSG does show that there is some scar tissue in one of my tubes consistent with an ectopic, there is nothing they can do about it. I have been going back and forth about whether to do the HSG for a week now!


----------



## Looloobelle

HI everyone. I had methotrexate on 11th Dec and then again on 22nd. I reached hcg 4 on 19th January and bled through most of the process. 

I was advised to take folic acid for 12 weeks after discharge, which took me to April 14th, so I'm back ttc now. I still feel a niggle every now and again in my right tube where I think the ep must have been.

I've been tracking my cycles and the last two I have ov on cd16/17 and had a 30 day cycle. Typically am due to ov this weekend and dh is away until Sundat, so I'm not hopeful for this month.

I'm terrfied too of another ep, but I know I want another baby and so am have to gonna get pg to have one so am prepared to take the risk and ride it out.

Good luck everyone.

xx


----------



## JPARR01

epump said:


> I will be joining this thread at some point, but we're not TTC'ing just yet! I got methotrexate on March 14th for ectopic in left tube. My HcG finally went down to 0 last week! I *think* I may have ovulated last week (EWCM, not using OPKs) so I'm hoping for AF in another week or so.
> 
> What is everyone doing for folic acid?? Are people taking additional folic acid to build up the reserves that methotrexate depleted?? I just started back up on my prenatals and DHA/Omega-3 last night. What vitamins are people taking??
> 
> I am TERRIFIED of going through this again. This ectopic has been so traumatic for me. From the long wait to see if the pregnancy was going to make it, to the shot, to the HORRIBLE cramping and bleeding that followed, to the weeks waiting for the HcG to decline. Ugh!
> 
> Thinking of you all! xoxo

The doctor gave me a bunch of prescription prenatal vitamins to try out and pick which one I like. He wants me to take prescription prenatal vitamins cause of the amount of folic acid in them (which I need due to the shot) I started one a couple of days ago and I love it! No sickness or anything like the store bought prenatals I was taking before M/C. 

The prenatal vitamins I chose to take are *Vitafol-OB+DHA*. 

I am very excited for June to get here, but, also a bit nervous. I am going to stay positive throughout it all!!!


----------



## JPARR01

Looloobelle said:


> HI everyone. I had methotrexate on 11th Dec and then again on 22nd. I reached hcg 4 on 19th January and bled through most of the process.
> 
> I was advised to take folic acid for 12 weeks after discharge, which took me to April 14th, so I'm back ttc now. I still feel a niggle every now and again in my right tube where I think the ep must have been.
> 
> I've been tracking my cycles and the last two I have ov on cd16/17 and had a 30 day cycle. Typically am due to ov this weekend and dh is away until Sundat, so I'm not hopeful for this month.
> 
> I'm terrfied too of another ep, but I know I want another baby and so am have to gonna get pg to have one so am prepared to take the risk and ride it out.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> xx

Good luck!!!!


----------



## sara456

Hi, everyone! Wow, once again I'm struck by how sorry I am that all of you are going through this too, but I'm so happy to have found you, because I'd been feeling so alone for the past several weeks...

I just learned today that my latest hCG level was 1 (let's call it zero). Yay! I'm also feeling way better now that I'm taking a break from work. Er, work is actually school, and I'm in the most demanding part of my graduate study program at the moment--talk about terrible timing. (Not that this would be good at any time...)

Those prescription prenatal vits sound interesting, JPARR. I am going to ask my doc about them.


----------



## JPARR01

sara456 said:


> Hi, everyone! Wow, once again I'm struck by how sorry I am that all of you are going through this too, but I'm so happy to have found you, because I'd been feeling so alone for the past several weeks...
> 
> I just learned today that my latest hCG level was 1 (let's call it zero). Yay! I'm also feeling way better now that I'm taking a break from work. Er, work is actually school, and I'm in the most demanding part of my graduate study program at the moment--talk about terrible timing. (Not that this would be good at any time...)
> 
> Those prescription prenatal vits sound interesting, JPARR. I am going to ask my doc about them.

Yay! Your HCG is down to 1!!!! That is what mine was at the last time I tested.

Yea, the real reason I chose them was because they did not make me feel sick. You can just ask your doctor for some samples of prescription prenatal vitamins and try them all out to see which one you like! Best of luck!


----------



## Michelle78

Sara, so glad to hear that your levels are basically 0. I started to feel much better mentally once I knew my levels were down. It sucks to have to be part of this group, but you are definitely not alone :hugs: 

JPARR, thanks for the info on the prenatals. My doctor had actually given me a sample of the ones you are on, so I think I am going to try them. The ones I take don't make me sick, but with the methotrexate shot, I want a vitamin that has the most folic acid.


----------



## epump

JPARR, how much folic acid does your prescription prenatals have?? I think the ones I'm currently taking have 800mg. I like them, I take them at night and they don't make me feel sick. Then I also take an Omega-3/DHA pill. 

I'm wondering if I should just take an additional folic acid pill (maybe with another 400-600mg)? Is that too much?

So glad we're all here to support one another!


----------



## nat2512

Hi Ladies

It is so good to know that i am not alone - not in bad way i meant. 

I was diagnosed with ectopic pregnancy (ovarian) on 24th Feb and had laparoscopy to remove the embrio, luckily my ovary n F-tube were still intact. I was 6 wks pregnant at that time. I took the one n only MTX shot on 25th Feb and was told by my gynae to wait for 6 mths until we can try again. I find that it is ridiculously a long wait. I'm getting a second opinion tho. Bcuz from what i've read online, typical waiting time after MTX shot is roughly 3 mths. Pray that the 2nd gynae will give promising results. :)


----------



## JPARR01

epump said:


> JPARR, how much folic acid does your prescription prenatals have?? I think the ones I'm currently taking have 800mg. I like them, I take them at night and they don't make me feel sick. Then I also take an Omega-3/DHA pill.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should just take an additional folic acid pill (maybe with another 400-600mg)? Is that too much?
> 
> So glad we're all here to support one another!

My prescription Prenatal has 1000mg of folic acid and a bunch of other stuff. You should go to the website to check it out.


----------



## JPARR01

nat2512 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> It is so good to know that i am not alone - not in bad way i meant.
> 
> I was diagnosed with ectopic pregnancy (ovarian) on 24th Feb and had laparoscopy to remove the embrio, luckily my ovary n F-tube were still intact. I was 6 wks pregnant at that time. I took the one n only MTX shot on 25th Feb and was told by my gynae to wait for 6 mths until we can try again. I find that it is ridiculously a long wait. I'm getting a second opinion tho. Bcuz from what i've read online, typical waiting time after MTX shot is roughly 3 mths. Pray that the 2nd gynae will give promising results. :)

I am very sorry about your loss. It is great to be able to have ladies who are dealing with the same stuff. I would def. go and get a second opinion. They told me to wait 2 cycles. Which technically means 3 months I guess. Let us know how you make out. Best of luck! xx


----------



## JPARR01

Michelle78 said:


> Sara, so glad to hear that your levels are basically 0. I started to feel much better mentally once I knew my levels were down. It sucks to have to be part of this group, but you are definitely not alone :hugs:
> 
> JPARR, thanks for the info on the prenatals. My doctor had actually given me a sample of the ones you are on, so I think I am going to try them. The ones I take don't make me sick, but with the methotrexate shot, I want a vitamin that has the most folic acid.

No harm in trying them out. When I called the doctor yesterday to have them call in my prescription, the nurse said which ones are you going to take and I told her. She replied "those are my favorite ones!" So I guess a lot of women like them.


----------



## sara456

Happy Easter and spring, everyone! Regardless of your religious/spiritual beliefs, I hope we can all appreciate that this is a time of renewal and optimistic new beginnings--something we can all use right now.

I am welcoming the spring after a long, frigid Minnesota winter. Today I noticed some new shoots in parts of the garden I'd planted. (At least I can grow something successfully--ha!)

Also, welcome to Nat--thinking of you.


----------



## Michelle78

nat2512 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> It is so good to know that i am not alone - not in bad way i meant.
> 
> I was diagnosed with ectopic pregnancy (ovarian) on 24th Feb and had laparoscopy to remove the embrio, luckily my ovary n F-tube were still intact. I was 6 wks pregnant at that time. I took the one n only MTX shot on 25th Feb and was told by my gynae to wait for 6 mths until we can try again. I find that it is ridiculously a long wait. I'm getting a second opinion tho. Bcuz from what i've read online, typical waiting time after MTX shot is roughly 3 mths. Pray that the 2nd gynae will give promising results. :)

Nat, so sorry for your loss :hugs: I would definitely get a second opinion. My doctor told me that I have to wait 2 cycles, which will probably end up being a little over 3 months after the shot. Let us know how the 2nd opinion goes.


----------



## Looloobelle

I had a different answer ot when it was safe everytime I asked, from 100 days from the day of the shot, per shot, to one cycle. The most common was twelve weeks of folic acid, which was also the advice of the ectopic pg trust at the time, but even that's changed to "several motnhs" of folic acid, whatever that is. I went with the twelve weeks, tho did ntnp from 9 weeks...

I hope everyone here goes ont o have a healthy pg soon, ectopic and methotrexate is a harsh way to learn that sometimes things don't work out the way you think they will.


----------



## epump

Anyone who recently got methotrexate get their period yet?? I'm still waiting for mine. I thought maybe I had EWCM 2 weeks ago but still no AF....

How long did it generally take people to get AF after ectopic/methotrexate. I'm so confused what I should use as my "baseline." It's been about a 4 weeks since I stopped bleeding and my Hcg was 77, but only about 2 weeks of having a HcG <10. I've heard that you can ovulate once HcG gets under 100. Just wondering when AF will show up!


----------



## JPARR01

I actually had AF like cramps today. I am hoping the witch is on her way. (that is weird to say LOL)


----------



## JPARR01

sara456 said:


> Happy Easter and spring, everyone! Regardless of your religious/spiritual beliefs, I hope we can all appreciate that this is a time of renewal and optimistic new beginnings--something we can all use right now.
> 
> I am welcoming the spring after a long, frigid Minnesota winter. Today I noticed some new shoots in parts of the garden I'd planted. (At least I can grow something successfully--ha!)
> 
> Also, welcome to Nat--thinking of you.

Happy Easter!!! Thank you!


----------



## epump

Funny, after I posted that question yesterday I started spotting and this morning work up with AF. So it's here. Yay! Weird to be excited but I'm glad to know things are back up and working as they should :) So just about 4 weeks since the bleeding stopped and about 6 weeks from my shot.

Had a nice run yesterday - felt good to get back out there even though I only ran a little bit. *sara456*, I'm looking forward to spring as well after a long Chicago winter :)


----------



## Michelle78

AF showed up for me today. Yay!! Like epump said, I never thought I would be excited to see AF, but I am thrilled that she is here. I am 5 weeks past my shot and 3 weeks after I stopped bleeding from the m/c. 

I am hoping that the coming and going of AF will get rid of the bloated feeling I have. Just yesterday when I got back from my run, I was complaining to DH about how bloated and gross I feel. Has anyone else felt bloated since the m/c or shot? Of course, now that AF showed today, maybe all of that was just PMS.


----------



## JPARR01

Yay for the both of you getting your AF!! 

I actually feel so bloated since getting the shot. Hopefully when AF shows her face I will feel better.


----------



## epump

I feel bloated too! But I just assumed it was from all the eating/drinking/not exercising I've been doing :) I definitely do feel less bloated today now that AF is here, but I've also been working out the past few days, trying to eat better, etc. Interesting!


----------



## Michelle78

OK, I'm glad the bloating thing is not just me! I have felt so bloated, etc. since the shot even though I have been running again for about 4 weeks. I have been trying to watch what I eat more carefully in the past couple weeks, but I cannot shake the bloated feeling. I was so frustrated yesterday by the fact that it didn't seem to be getting any better. I hope when AF leaves, the bloat does too!


----------



## LittleBird

I hope you all start to feel back to normal ASAP. It took me so long after the shot to feel normal. I don't recall specifically feeling bloated, but I had the shot in November, followed by Thanksgiving and then Christmas at Grandma's house, so if there was bloating it was probably because of all the good food. :) I just remember feeling very frail like the shot took some of my life from me. MC is never good, but the good thing about the last one was that it ended on its own without the shot. I hope none of us ever have to do that again!


----------



## Michelle78

Little Bird, sorry for your loss as well. Thanks for the well wishes, I absolutely hope none of us ever experiences this again!

JPARR, the witch is definitely coming for you next! :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

*Michelle78* -- I bet I'm not too far from you. We live in Springfield. How'd you like those tornados we had recently?

About AF, we took a short trip this weekend to Baltimore and I packed feminine products although I had no plans for a visit from the :witch:. Man, am I glad I packed them because I started spotting on Saturday with the real deal starting on Sunday! And I was so happy to see her!


----------



## JPARR01

Lol @ Michelle!!! 

@ Little- woohooo!!!! The witch showed her face!!!!!! Hopefully I'm next! Fingers crossed


----------



## epump

I think (?) I just finished my first AF after the shot. It really was only 3 full days of bleeding, which is definitely short for me. I was usually a pretty solid 5 days (with the last 2 days being light/spotting). I hope that is okay!

Littlebird and Michelle, I lived in DC for 3 years in my 20s. Love that place, love the area! DH and I always said we would have been happy living there, however family is in Chicago :)


----------



## Michelle78

Little Bird, I'm not too far from you. I am on the other side of the beltway in Kensington, MD. We fortunately did not get anything really bad, but I used to work in Clinton, MD and there was a tornado there. Crazy! I'm glad that AF has shown up, it's so strange to be excited to see her after all this time of TTC and hoping she doesn't come. 

I feel like I have been dealing with the m/c in stages. The first stage was having my HCG levels start dropping like they should, the next was my levels getting to basically 0 so that I didn't have to go back to the doctor anymore, then it was having the bleeding from the m/c stop, and finally AF showing up. Now I feel like I can take a deep breath and relax until late June/early July and I start TTC again. The relaxation is definitely going to be helped by the Hawaii vacation coming in 3 weeks :happydance:

I hope the rest of you ladies have something fun and relaxing planned in the next few months, it is much deserved!


----------



## Michelle78

epump, I'm sure it is fine that AF was a little shorter this time. I am expecting mine to be as well. I'm thinking that since I stopped bleeding from the m/c only three weeks ago, AF can't be that heavy. I am on day 3 today, and it has not been any worse than a normal pre-m/c AF. 

I love DC, but Chicago is not bad place either! I have been here for almost 11 years. I moved here right after college and have stayed put. My family is not too far away in NC, and DHs family is in PA. Although, once a little one finally gets here it would be nice to have my family closer!


----------



## LittleBird

epump said:


> I think (?) I just finished my first AF after the shot. It really was only 3 full days of bleeding, which is definitely short for me. I was usually a pretty solid 5 days (with the last 2 days being light/spotting). I hope that is okay!
> 
> Littlebird and Michelle, I lived in DC for 3 years in my 20s. Love that place, love the area! DH and I always said we would have been happy living there, however family is in Chicago :)

You're closer to my hometown! I'm from a small town in Missouri, so we go there twice a year to visit family. My heart aches to be closer to them, but DH has all his family here. The good thing about being here is that there is so much to see and do. Where I grew up, the nearest shopping mall was 1.5 hours away! In a time before internet shopping, it was rough being a teenage girl. :) I used to just hope to get out of that town. Now that I'm older (and wiser) I go back as often as I can to be with my family.


----------



## LittleBird

JPARR01 said:


> Lol @ Michelle!!!
> 
> @ Little- woohooo!!!! The witch showed her face!!!!!! Hopefully I'm next! Fingers crossed

I bet she's right around the corner. Hopefully she makes it quick and easy. :)


----------



## LittleBird

Michelle78 said:


> Little Bird, I'm not too far from you. I am on the other side of the beltway in Kensington, MD. We fortunately did not get anything really bad, but I used to work in Clinton, MD and there was a tornado there. Crazy! I'm glad that AF has shown up, it's so strange to be excited to see her after all this time of TTC and hoping she doesn't come.
> 
> I feel like I have been dealing with the m/c in stages. The first stage was having my HCG levels start dropping like they should, the next was my levels getting to basically 0 so that I didn't have to go back to the doctor anymore, then it was having the bleeding from the m/c stop, and finally AF showing up. Now I feel like I can take a deep breath and relax until late June/early July and I start TTC again. The relaxation is definitely going to be helped by the Hawaii vacation coming in 3 weeks :happydance:
> 
> I hope the rest of you ladies have something fun and relaxing planned in the next few months, it is much deserved!

Yeah, the weather is definitely out of the norm.

You're right! It does happen in stages. I'm so jealous that you're going to Hawaii - I have wanted to go but haven't been. Sounds like it will be a good time to recharge and enjoy all the beautiful sights.

I've got a trip to Missouri planned in June, I go first with the boys (NOT relaxing to have two little monkeys in the airport) and DH meets up with us for a few days then we all fly back. I really hope we get a BFP before then because I just don't like feeling all this uncertainty. And I'd hate to be having fertile days that we can't use because we're staying at Grandma's house! :haha:


----------



## JPARR01

Michelle78 said:


> Little Bird, I'm not too far from you. I am on the other side of the beltway in Kensington, MD. We fortunately did not get anything really bad, but I used to work in Clinton, MD and there was a tornado there. Crazy! I'm glad that AF has shown up, it's so strange to be excited to see her after all this time of TTC and hoping she doesn't come.
> 
> I feel like I have been dealing with the m/c in stages. The first stage was having my HCG levels start dropping like they should, the next was my levels getting to basically 0 so that I didn't have to go back to the doctor anymore, then it was having the bleeding from the m/c stop, and finally AF showing up. Now I feel like I can take a deep breath and relax until late June/early July and I start TTC again. The relaxation is definitely going to be helped by the Hawaii vacation coming in 3 weeks :happydance:
> 
> I hope the rest of you ladies have something fun and relaxing planned in the next few months, it is much deserved!

I wish I had something fun and relaxed to do! I have been going hiking every day with our dog and that is about it. I think it is starting to bother me more now thinking about how I have to wait till June to TTC again. Let alone wait for my AF to show up. You ladies feel this way??


----------



## epump

I do, JPARR. I'm just generally feeling so down about this. I'm pretty positive we won't be TTC this cycle (AF just ended for me) and that we'll probably wait until the next cycle which will be early June. That will be ~3 months after my shot. But I really do want to get an appoint with an REI in the meantime, maybe run tests? I just also need some reassurance to help put my mind at ease.

I know this is probably pretty common for everyone here, but seriously there are so many pregnant friends, co-workers, family members in my life right now. Some days it's just harder to deal with than others, ya know?


----------



## LittleBird

As my last metho injection was November, I have gone through the waiting period, but my OBGYN told me that I could try after my first AF. I understand some doctors want you to wait longer. Even still, we didn't TTC again really until March, and that ended with an early MC. No metho or anything else required that time. So I'm done waiting, I'll be TTC this cycle.


----------



## Michelle78

I have my days when I am frustrated about having to wait until late June/early July to TTC again. I notice my frustration is at its highest when I am around other people who are pregnant. I have several co-workers who are pregnant, and some days I just find it very difficult to be around them. I really am happy for them, but sometimes it takes all the effort I can manage to be able to smile and be polite when they talk about their pregnancies. 

My DH is pretty good about bringing me back to a calm place when I get too worked up. I think that's why he suggested a vacation in late May so that would take my mind off of it a little. With the way it worked out, I should get AF again while on vacation, so I wouldn't be able to have another IUI, even if my doctor was OK with it, until the cycle that should start at the end of June/early July. Although, I will say that DH and I will probably not do anything to prevent getting pregnant while on vacation. If I managed to get pregnant on my own despite my PCOS, I would just take that as a sign it was meant to be! 

When I think back to how completely devastated I was in March, I know that things have gotten better. Even though not a day goes by when I don't miss my baby, I know that I am in a better place now than I was even a few weeks ago, and I have to believe that will continue. 

I'm so glad that I found you ladies. :hugs: No one else I know has ever experienced anything like this, so as hard as they try, they just don't understand what I am feeling. Hopefully in July we will all have sticky beans and we can be bump buddies!


----------



## JPARR01

Michelle78 said:


> I have my days when I am frustrated about having to wait until late June/early July to TTC again. I notice my frustration is at its highest when I am around other people who are pregnant. I have several co-workers who are pregnant, and some days I just find it very difficult to be around them. I really am happy for them, but sometimes it takes all the effort I can manage to be able to smile and be polite when they talk about their pregnancies.
> 
> My DH is pretty good about bringing me back to a calm place when I get too worked up. I think that's why he suggested a vacation in late May so that would take my mind off of it a little. With the way it worked out, I should get AF again while on vacation, so I wouldn't be able to have another IUI, even if my doctor was OK with it, until the cycle that should start at the end of June/early July. Although, I will say that DH and I will probably not do anything to prevent getting pregnant while on vacation. If I managed to get pregnant on my own despite my PCOS, I would just take that as a sign it was meant to be!
> 
> When I think back to how completely devastated I was in March, I know that things have gotten better. Even though not a day goes by when I don't miss my baby, I know that I am in a better place now than I was even a few weeks ago, and I have to believe that will continue.
> 
> I'm so glad that I found you ladies. :hugs: No one else I know has ever experienced anything like this, so as hard as they try, they just don't understand what I am feeling. Hopefully in July we will all have sticky beans and we can be bump buddies!

Yea, I agree with you on when thinking back to March, I realize that things have gotten better. Also, I think about my angel every day and wonder how big I would be by now, etc..

I am thrilled to have found you ladies also because I do not know a single person (besides on here) that have had the methotrexate shot. You all totally understand the feeling of what it is like to go through this particular situation. 

Wouldn't it be wonderful if we all were bump buddies by summer time!!!!! I pray every day for each and every one of us!!! You gals are the best. :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Michelle78 said:


> I have my days when I am frustrated about having to wait until late June/early July to TTC again. I notice my frustration is at its highest when I am around other people who are pregnant. I have several co-workers who are pregnant, and some days I just find it very difficult to be around them. I really am happy for them, but sometimes it takes all the effort I can manage to be able to smile and be polite when they talk about their pregnancies.
> 
> My DH is pretty good about bringing me back to a calm place when I get too worked up. I think that's why he suggested a vacation in late May so that would take my mind off of it a little. With the way it worked out, I should get AF again while on vacation, so I wouldn't be able to have another IUI, even if my doctor was OK with it, until the cycle that should start at the end of June/early July. Although, I will say that DH and I will probably not do anything to prevent getting pregnant while on vacation. If I managed to get pregnant on my own despite my PCOS, I would just take that as a sign it was meant to be!
> 
> When I think back to how completely devastated I was in March, I know that things have gotten better. Even though not a day goes by when I don't miss my baby, I know that I am in a better place now than I was even a few weeks ago, and I have to believe that will continue.
> 
> I'm so glad that I found you ladies. :hugs: No one else I know has ever experienced anything like this, so as hard as they try, they just don't understand what I am feeling. Hopefully in July we will all have sticky beans and we can be bump buddies!

It is frustrating to wait! I had my injection in November, and they didn't know whether one would work or we would need two, and if that didn't work they'd have to do surgery. So I was hoping things would go as quickly as possible. Then the numbers started going down, and they tried to give me some idea how long it would take to get back to 0 but that really took forever. My birthday rolled around, and I had to go in for another blood test on that day. :( I think it was like 5 weeks before I was at 0 again. But after that, I just kept busy with the holidays and all the travel plans and buying presents for family. So I think that was probably the thing that made waiting easier -- just making myself so busy that I couldn't think about it. As soon as January started, I was back to that mindset. I have two friends from church that were actually getting their BFPs as I was miscarrying. It's hard to be around them. I'm happy for them, definitely, and I know that they're both so excited. But for them, pregnancy is a main point of conversation and it hurts to be around that.

Sounds like your DH is very supportive and I love the idea of scheduling a vacation together during the waiting time. I hope you guys have the best time and come back ready to TTC again!

And I think it does get easier. I really hope you all get your BFPs as soon as possible! :dust:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies! Do you mind if I join the chat? I had an ectopic July 2010, thought I miscarried, didn't go to doc and was finally diagnosed at 8w3d and had the methotrexate shot. My HcG went up the first week, so they gave me a 2nd shot, and then it started dropping. My tube ruptured the week after 2nd shot so I had surgery to remove the tube. So I'm a one tuber now.

It's been awhile now but I can still remember all those feelings you ladies are talking about. It seemed like everyone I knew was getting pregnant while I had to wait it out. I had to wait 3 months before I could get a HSG scan and we've been ttc again since Jan. 2011. I've done my best to politely avoid my friend's baby showers, because I'm so happy for them and I really don't want to bring the mood down. I like to let them know that I'm so excited for them, but I've learned that for me to be happy I've had to distance myself from the pregnancy talk all the time.

I hope you ladies keep busy and that the time goes by quicker than you think. FX'd for every one of you!


----------



## LittleBird

So sorry for your loss, and sorry they couldn't protect your tube with Metho. It must have been a scary time for you! I'm glad you found this thread. There is a lot of healing in sharing your experience with people who can understand. I have a couple of showers coming up this summer and I hope I will feel comfortable going.


----------



## JPARR01

I am very sorry for your loss. Welcome and I am also glad you found this thread! We are always here to talk and share stories and updates. <3 you ladies!


----------



## Michelle78

So sorry for your loss. I don't know a soul who has had an ectopic/suspected ectopic, so the ladies on here have a been a great support. It has been such a relief to come on this board and find people who understand what I am going through!


----------



## Hpyns4life

In the beginning there was no one who knew what I was going through. Then I found bnb and the healing began. I love all the ladies on here :hugs: and I'm officially a "one tuber" now and find support with those ladies as well. But there always room for more love and support so thank you for your warm welcome :flower:


----------



## Michelle78

Hope you ladies had a great weekend. I finished my 1st AF since the m/c and it really wasn't any different than a normal pre-m/c AF, which I guess is a good thing.

Are any of you just completely dreading Mother's Day? I am so dreading it! I have already warned DH that Sunday is probably going to be a bad day for me, so we need to plan something to do that will get me out of the house and away from all the Mother's Day stuff on TV. Poor thing, I think that he is a little scared that after I have been doing so well for the past couple weeks, this is going to set me back. I think that I'll be OK, but I just want to get that day over with!


----------



## LittleBird

Glad that AF is gone for you! I haven't really paid much attention to Mother's Day. Hehe, I spend more time on my FF calendar than my Google calendar. I think we'll be BD this weekend so I will be preoccupied with that and hopefully won't have a chance to be sad. Although, it will probably include time with the in-laws, which will probably include uncomfortable questions... Tomorrow is the Mother's Day Tea at my son's preschool, and it seems like there is the highest concentration of pregnant ladies in preschools! :) I'll have to play the piano for the chapel service so I'm more nervous about that than noticing all the ladies who have their bumps. I think being busy does a lot for the blues. Sounds like your DH is very supportive and wants to help you get through the day the best way possible!


----------



## JPARR01

I will also be sorta dreading mothers day. Not sure what DH and I will be doing yet, but, we will probably be taking either my mother out or my MIL. Hopefully it will be my mother LOL. 

I think AF is totally on her way because I have been such a B**ch lately! I just have been snapping at everything and getting upset over everything I see and hear. (usually a good sign that AF will show her face when I start acting like that)

The last 2 nights have been kinda rough for me. Just been thinking alot about my angel and what my belly would look like now, etc.. But, I am also EXTREMELY excited on the other hand to start trying in June (as long as AF shows her face). 

I hope everyone had a good weekend. Is it me or are the days and weeks flying by? It is already May 2. WOW!


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, sorry that you've been having rough times... I agree that the days are flying by. The next couple of months will be really busy.


----------



## Michelle78

I'm so glad that you have some symptoms of AF! The witch will come and June will be here before you know it. I have also noticed that time has started to go by more quickly.

I know what you mean about thinking about your angel and what your belly would look like, etc. I started thinking about it a lot once it got to around the time that I would have started showing. I hope you are feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## epump

Hope AF is just around the corner, JPARR! And I agree that some days are harder than others. I'm mentally preparing for my best friend's baby shower in 2 weeks. It's going to be hard on a lot of levels (even though I am so excited for her). I feel like I am surrounded by pregnancy right now. Some days it just really stings and others I can get by and feel optimistic for my own future.

Michelle, very jealous of your Hawaii vacation! Sounds wonderful! I hope DH and I can steal away someplace for at least a weekend or so. We had to cancel a trip in the middle of my ectopic last month so we're definitely ready for a little vacation.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## JPARR01

Thanks ladies!! I hope so too!

Hawaii!!!!!!!!! I am so jealous. I hope you have a wonderful time on your trip Michelle.


----------



## Michelle78

We leave 3 weeks from today. I was so excited to be able to turn my calendar at work from April to May and see it marked on there. Once we get back it will only be about 2 weeks until we start TTC again, so hopefully I will be relaxed and excited about it by then.


----------



## JPARR01

FINALLY! SHE CAME!!!! AF showed her face this morning! WOOHOOO I cannot tell you how I excited I am ladies. June BFP here I come!


----------



## LittleBird

OMG! That's wonderful news! I am so happy for you! I've got my fingers crossed that you get your BFP ASAP.


----------



## Michelle78

Yay, I am so excited for you!! June (and hopefully a BFP) will be here before you know it.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Yay!!!! :dance: Back on cycle!!!


----------



## epump

Yay! Great news, JPARR!


----------



## JPARR01

OMG holy Cramps!!!! LOL


----------



## Michelle78

JPARR01 said:


> OMG holy Cramps!!!! LOL

LOL. I have always had bad cramps for the 1st 2 days of my cycle, so I take 3 Advil right when I get up and then keep taking them every 6 hours so that I can avoid them. Although, when I got AF a few weeks ago I was never so happy to be experiencing cramps! I bet you feel the same way. :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

Absolutely! I love having the cramps. I just totally forgot what they feel like cause my last AF was January 30!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Yay Jenn!

I am so happy for you that you got your first cycle!!!!!!! You are so close to being able to TTC again! Are you supposed to wait until you get another cycle, or can you try this cycle?! I'm so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## JPARR01

Well they said 3 months/2 cycles which would bring me to June. So if I get my next af June 8/9 then couple days later I ovulate and wait for my bfp! I am so freaking excited yay!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Got it! So one more cycle left! You can use THIS cycle to practice! :haha: Because practice makes perfect!


----------



## JPARR01

Absolutely! DH just turned to me about 5 minutes ago and said the same thing lol


----------



## MRS_HJO

We think alike! :haha:


----------



## JPARR01

Thanks ladies! I got this feeling that there will be bfp's very soon for all of us!


----------



## Geminus

Hello I had two does (total of 4 shots) of methotrexate.. the first time was 2.13.11 my numbers were 2700 in four days up to 5100 then on day 7 they said come in again for another does (two shots via buttocks) because although my number did not double from day four through seven my HCG went up slightly from 5100 to 5500 on 2.18.11 (stat blood work) .. meanwhile I had bleeding of a brown goop spotting from 2.6.11 .. I continued to have this till after the metho shot on 2.18.11 of which continued till 3.26.11 where it then turned into a pink spotting and on 3.27.11 a menstrual normal color of which was heavy for 9 days on 3.31.11 my HCG test again showed my HCG was less than 5... I was concerned about still bleeding and the doctor said to consider this my period even though I never have a cycle this long only 5 days .. 6 max. I never though I'd stop bleeding it was bad I was mortified at the ectopic and the fact I had been bleeding since 2.6.11 till 4.3.11 .. at that point i didn't care if I ever saw AF again! I was truly sick of wearing pads.. LOW and behold again my "regular" cycle came only one day late LOL again 4.27.11 LOL (I have to laugh to keep from crying) I had my normal cycle of 5 days .. smh.. Doctor said I can ttc in 3 months (I'm 39) So I believe due to my age he said 3 months I started my prenatal vitamins the day my numbers were less then five .. 5 and under is considered your body knowing your not pregnant anymore.. it was rough the constant reminding of the pregnancy each week from 2.13.11 till 3.31.11 testing my HCG each week .. I just wanted to grieve.. and to stop bleeding.. then I wanted to just have my period.. and to no have to look in the toilet wondering what would drop out of me.. I was so scared .. with all the stories I had heard about miscarriage and ectopic (I was 4 weeks baby was 1.2 cm).. and now that I'm at the point of being able to TTC again ...I'm scared that it will happen again or that I will not be able to conceive again with my age (I will be 39 May 22nd).. this is so not easy.. but.. it is a bit better.. the worse part is over.. and I am so very lucky I did not lose my tube.. I tell anyone Good luck and many prayers to you and loads of baby dust.. this was my ectopic story sorry so long I hope it helps.


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, two doses. I'm sorry about your loss and the way it all happened. :hugs: It does suck having to go in week after week for them to follow the numbers down to 0.

I was really worried about another ectopic when we decided to TTC again. The good news is that even after one ectopic, your changes for having another one are only slightly more than any other person out there. Since the Methotrexate was successful, hopefully the ectopic had no impact on your tubes and you still have the same chances as before of getting pregnant. Yes, at 39, it may be a little harder, but some of the ladies on here have some amazing stories to tell. I definitely don't think you can give up. You've been through hell and you're right -- the worst part is over. Now you just gotta trust that the odds are in your favor and things will turn out ok. I hope that it happens for you in June! Keep taking your vitamins between now and then. I've got my fingers crossed that your BFP happen for you ASAP!


----------



## epump

Hey girls, I'm kinda nervous and wanted to reach out to you all. I posted this in another thread but thought I would ask you all your opinion. 

I noticed *a ton* of EWCM on Cd19 and then again on Cd24 (yesterday) - again, *a lot*. I haven't been charting temps or using OPKs this month so I'm not sure when exactly I ovulated, although it's not unusual for me to ovulate this late as I have had cycles in the past where I've ovulated Cd20-22. 

Also, I'm a bit nervous because DH and I BD'd on Cd21 (in between these two instances) since we thought we were "safe" after I saw the EWCM on Cd19 and I've have never had EWCM re-appear a few days later. 

I'm only 9 weeks out (10 weeks on Monday) from the methotrexate so I'm nervous if there is a chance I could be pregnant. My doctor did say we could TTC after my HcG reached zero and then got another full period (which I did). We were just planning on waiting for another period before TTC. I know the 12 week wait is not 100% set in stone but I was planning on being conservative. Also, one of the OBs I work with (I actually work in OB/GYN) had methotrexate during a m/c and told me she didn't wait the full 12 weeks until getting pregnant again (and had a healthy baby girl).

Gah. I feel kinda stupid. DH and I have been really careful and just got carried away on Monday. It was our anniversary and I really thought we were "safe" since I was a few days past seeing an EWCM. 

Sorry for the long novel, I'm just feeling a bit nervous. I think it's probably unlikely I'm pregnant and just making a moutain out of a molehill, but you know...


----------



## LittleBird

Hi! It's possible you were fertile during that time. I have seen others get more than one patch of fertile CM in a cycle.


----------



## Hpyns4life

It's possible. I've had 2 bouts of copious ewcm in a cycle and both times it turned out I had OV'd on the first one. I'm not sure why I got the 2nd round, but it was a lot and DH and I DTD again just in case. But then AF arrived 13 days after the first bit of ewcm so it confirmed I OV'd the first time and not the second. Don't worry too much, if you did catch a LO, I've heard plenty of stories about women conceiving the cycle after an ectopic and the baby is beautiful and healthy :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

epump said:


> Hey girls, I'm kinda nervous and wanted to reach out to you all. I posted this in another thread but thought I would ask you all your opinion.
> 
> I noticed *a ton* of EWCM on Cd19 and then again on Cd24 (yesterday) - again, *a lot*. I haven't been charting temps or using OPKs this month so I'm not sure when exactly I ovulated, although it's not unusual for me to ovulate this late as I have had cycles in the past where I've ovulated Cd20-22.
> 
> Also, I'm a bit nervous because DH and I BD'd on Cd21 (in between these two instances) since we thought we were "safe" after I saw the EWCM on Cd19 and I've have never had EWCM re-appear a few days later.
> 
> I'm only 9 weeks out (10 weeks on Monday) from the methotrexate so I'm nervous if there is a chance I could be pregnant. My doctor did say we could TTC after my HcG reached zero and then got another full period (which I did). We were just planning on waiting for another period before TTC. I know the 12 week wait is not 100% set in stone but I was planning on being conservative. Also, one of the OBs I work with (I actually work in OB/GYN) had methotrexate during a m/c and told me she didn't wait the full 12 weeks until getting pregnant again (and had a healthy baby girl).
> 
> Gah. I feel kinda stupid. DH and I have been really careful and just got carried away on Monday. It was our anniversary and I really thought we were "safe" since I was a few days past seeing an EWCM.
> 
> Sorry for the long novel, I'm just feeling a bit nervous. I think it's probably unlikely I'm pregnant and just making a moutain out of a molehill, but you know...


I am just reading this now! Sorry for not responding sooner!

Don't feel stupid. Things happen! I think whatever happens happens and it is all in god's hands and it was meant to be! 

You have every right to be nervous. I would just try and relax. I don't think the stressing is going to help much. Just try and stay positive and keep us up to date!!!


On another note. I have been using my CBFM to see when I ovulate (first time after the m/c in March and since I got my first AF after the m/c this month. Well ladies... I finally got my high reading on CD 13 and I will prob get my peak in 2 days I am guessing!!!!!! 

I am super excited and can't wait to start ttc again in June!!!!!!


----------



## JPARR01

Geminus said:


> Hello I had two does (total of 4 shots) of methotrexate.. the first time was 2.13.11 my numbers were 2700 in four days up to 5100 then on day 7 they said come in again for another does (two shots via buttocks) because although my number did not double from day four through seven my HCG went up slightly from 5100 to 5500 on 2.18.11 (stat blood work) .. meanwhile I had bleeding of a brown goop spotting from 2.6.11 .. I continued to have this till after the metho shot on 2.18.11 of which continued till 3.26.11 where it then turned into a pink spotting and on 3.27.11 a menstrual normal color of which was heavy for 9 days on 3.31.11 my HCG test again showed my HCG was less than 5... I was concerned about still bleeding and the doctor said to consider this my period even though I never have a cycle this long only 5 days .. 6 max. I never though I'd stop bleeding it was bad I was mortified at the ectopic and the fact I had been bleeding since 2.6.11 till 4.3.11 .. at that point i didn't care if I ever saw AF again! I was truly sick of wearing pads.. LOW and behold again my "regular" cycle came only one day late LOL again 4.27.11 LOL (I have to laugh to keep from crying) I had my normal cycle of 5 days .. smh.. Doctor said I can ttc in 3 months (I'm 39) So I believe due to my age he said 3 months I started my prenatal vitamins the day my numbers were less then five .. 5 and under is considered your body knowing your not pregnant anymore.. it was rough the constant reminding of the pregnancy each week from 2.13.11 till 3.31.11 testing my HCG each week .. I just wanted to grieve.. and to stop bleeding.. then I wanted to just have my period.. and to no have to look in the toilet wondering what would drop out of me.. I was so scared .. with all the stories I had heard about miscarriage and ectopic (I was 4 weeks baby was 1.2 cm).. and now that I'm at the point of being able to TTC again ...I'm scared that it will happen again or that I will not be able to conceive again with my age (I will be 39 May 22nd).. this is so not easy.. but.. it is a bit better.. the worse part is over.. and I am so very lucky I did not lose my tube.. I tell anyone Good luck and many prayers to you and loads of baby dust.. this was my ectopic story sorry so long I hope it helps.

Just would like to say sorry for you loss. Wow, 2 shots! I really don't think that you should give up! You need to stay strong and positive. Easier said than done. I just don't think that you should stop trying after the experience you had. I know you are older, but, I really don't think that matters. Age is only a number.... I am just rambling on.... sorry! Best of luck to you!


----------



## epump

Thanks guys, I appreciate your comments! DH and I had a long talk right now and we agreed just let what will be, be (haha, like we had a choice!? But you know what I mean..). It's obviously a month earlier than we would have liked it, but I have to trust both my doctor and OB friend who have said trying this month would be okay.

I eat really really healthy, I've been back on my prenatals for almost 5 weeks (800 mcg of folic acid), plus I'm taking an additional 400 mcg of folic acid and a DHA/Omega-3. 

I'm just a control-freak by nature and this entire TTC/pregnancy/miscarriage/ectopic journey has shown me that even when I try to have control, I don't. So I'm just going to do what I can and leave the rest up to God. xoxo

JPARR, yay for soon-to-be-ovulation!!


----------



## shondra1234

I am new here, but I read through your posts, and it is funny how stories can be so similiar. I too had miscarriage 8w, metho. shot. Two doses, weekly trips for a month. It was grueling to sit in the waiting room and look around at all the pregnant women. We are just now TTC again, and I am looking forward to testing in June. I don't think the fear ever leaves, but I just trust in God and let it be. Good luck ladies!


----------



## JPARR01

Just checking in on all of my Methotrexate ladies. Anyone start TTC again or when will you start TTC again?

Last AF for me was May 9 and I am expecting her to show her face June 8-9 and then we are off to start TTC again! Super duper excited!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Still TTC here, this is my 2nd Clomid cycle.


----------



## Hpyns4life

LittleBird: Still ttc here too :hugs: Good luck with the 2nd cycle of clomid! I'm still hoping for a miracle.


----------



## JPARR01

I am sending the both of you tons and tons of :dust:!!!!! This is our month!!!!!!!!!! Let's do it! WOOHOOOOO :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## epump

I'm here! AF came yesterday so I'm officially at a point to start TTC! Monday will be 12 weeks from my methotrexate shot! 

I'm having a Day 3 hormone test this week and possibly an HSG. Not sure if June or July will be official TTC start. But it feels good to at least be back in the game :)


----------



## shondra1234

Ok yesterday morning SMU I got a bold BFP on FRER (blue dye) Equate, took another one yesterday evening along with a dollar store test and both looked negative. Got up this morning dollar store test positve (the one from last night), I know evap....took another dollar store test this morning with FMU negative. CONFUSED!! My DH said stop using dollar store tests. have symptoms but I don't know. I am now 12 DPO...help!


----------



## JPARR01

shondra1234 said:


> Ok yesterday morning SMU I got a bold BFP on FRER (blue dye) Equate, took another one yesterday evening along with a dollar store test and both looked negative. Got up this morning dollar store test positve (the one from last night), I know evap....took another dollar store test this morning with FMU negative. CONFUSED!! My DH said stop using dollar store tests. have symptoms but I don't know. I am now 12 DPO...help!

I would def. go and buy a digital!!! Best of luck! Let us know how you make out. :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

epump said:


> I'm here! AF came yesterday so I'm officially at a point to start TTC! Monday will be 12 weeks from my methotrexate shot!
> 
> I'm having a Day 3 hormone test this week and possibly an HSG. Not sure if June or July will be official TTC start. But it feels good to at least be back in the game :)

WOOHOO! That is wonderful news! So do you have a doctor's appointment set then for the next couple of days... 

I am hoping AF shows her face around June 8-9 and then DH and I can finally start to TTC again!!!! 

Please let me know how you make out at the doctor! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## LittleBird

shondra1234 said:


> Ok yesterday morning SMU I got a bold BFP on FRER (blue dye) Equate, took another one yesterday evening along with a dollar store test and both looked negative. Got up this morning dollar store test positve (the one from last night), I know evap....took another dollar store test this morning with FMU negative. CONFUSED!! My DH said stop using dollar store tests. have symptoms but I don't know. I am now 12 DPO...help!

Oh, I hope it does turn out to be your BFP! I think you could try different tests, and also wait until 14DPO (I know, waiting during the 2WW is terrible). The only reason I say you might want to wait is because maybe the line just needs a little time to get darker. Know what I mean? Good luck!


----------



## MRS_HJO

epump said:


> I'm here! AF came yesterday so I'm officially at a point to start TTC! Monday will be 12 weeks from my methotrexate shot!
> 
> I'm having a Day 3 hormone test this week and possibly an HSG. Not sure if June or July will be official TTC start. But it feels good to at least be back in the game :)

YAY ERIN!!!!! So happy that you are back!


----------



## LittleBird

epump said:


> I'm here! AF came yesterday so I'm officially at a point to start TTC! Monday will be 12 weeks from my methotrexate shot!
> 
> I'm having a Day 3 hormone test this week and possibly an HSG. Not sure if June or July will be official TTC start. But it feels good to at least be back in the game :)

Good luck with the testing this cycle. I had my HSG last cycle and we were still able to TTC, so I doubt it will get in your way. I am not sure what happened to me last cycle, maybe the fact that I was coming off of an early MC or maybe my CM changed so much with the Clomid. I was kinda expecting to get pregnant again easily, since my problem has been staying pregnant. But I'm feeling hopeful for this cycle!


----------



## Faith2781

JPARR01 said:


> Hello ladies! Hopefully someone on here can help me out with my questions.
> 
> The doctors confirmed I was having a miscarriage but my levels stopped dropping at 63.1 and went up to 64 on Monday.
> 
> The doctors decided to give me the Methotrexate shot on Tuesday (March 22). I go back to the doctor tmrw for an exam and more blood work to see if my levels have went down.
> 
> I have read that you are not supposed to TTC for 3 months after the shot. Has anyone on here conceived right away after the shot or longer? Does anyone have any info that they can share with me with their experience.
> Thanks all!

I had methotrexaate in october last year and I was told for 100 days (3 months) to use protection and avoid pregnancy. The reason is, if you get pregnant too quickly and the methotrexate is still in your system it will attack the new embryo and cause a miscarriage, or if later on in the 3 month time it can cause birth defects. :hugs:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Congratulations Shondra!!! 

epump: Yay for arrival of AF!! Are you getting an HSG? I had one 3 months after the removal of my left tube and it showed an open right tube :) It was not at uncomfortable as everyone told me it would be and it was so interesting to watch the dye go in and through. FX'd it all works out for you!

Faith: Welcome hun :hugs: so sorry for your loss. The ladies here have all been through what you have so feel free to ask questions and lean on us for support.

AFM: Just waiting for my temp to rise so I can begin my tww. It's such a routine now, this will be 6 cycles actively ttc after my methotrexate/ectopic/tube removal. Very fertile this time so keeping my hopes up DH and I were successful this time!


----------



## epump

Hi everyone! It's fun to see this thread active again.

I'm glad my AF came - I would have been a little too worried if I had gotten pregnant in May.

It looks like DH and I are taking 1 more month to re-charge and heal before we offically TTC again. I've pushed back my hormone test and HSG until next cycle (early July most likely). I think we both need a bit more time on several fronts. But I will still be here throughout June cheering the rest of you on!

And thanks for all the HSG thoughts - I am kinda nervous to do it but I think it won't be as painful or scary as I anticipate. 

xoxo


----------



## Michelle78

Hi ladies! I am back from vacation, and I'm glad that everyone is doing well. I can't believe that it is June already! I got my 2nd AF since the methotrexate at the beginning of my vacation (2 weeks ago today actually), so I will be back to my FS in about 2 weeks when my 3rd AF shows to start TTC again. I am so excited to be able to start trying! My IUI will probably be during the 1st week of July, so there goes our idea of a mini get away over the long 4th weekend! 

JPARR, you only have about a week left! I have my fingers already crossed for you.

epump, I'm glad everything worked out and AF came. Good luck with the hormone tests and HSG. I hope that your HSG is painless and easy!


----------



## JPARR01

AF showed her face this morning!!! Like clockwork (30 days) So excited! Let the fun begin! WOOOHOOOOOOO


----------



## LittleBird

Yay for AF! :happydance:


----------



## JPARR01

I was just thinking about this... It will be 3 months on June 22 and I won't ovulate till June 24... My 3 months are over and ya think it is safe to start?!?!?!?! Why am I stressing now over this!!!!! The one doctor I had said wait 2 cycles (I am on second cycle now).... HELP LADIES!!!


----------



## Hpyns4life

I think that you should be fine to start ttc this cycle, but that's me. Don't stress out, it'll all work out just the way it's supposed to :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

Your right! Thank you so much Hpyns4life! xx

BTW... How are you doing?!?!?


----------



## Michelle78

JPARR01 said:


> I was just thinking about this... It will be 3 months on June 22 and I won't ovulate till June 24... My 3 months are over and ya think it is safe to start?!?!?!?! Why am I stressing now over this!!!!! The one doctor I had said wait 2 cycles (I am on second cycle now).... HELP LADIES!!!

I think that you are fine. Three months have gone by, you have been back on your prenatals with extra folic acid for a while, and you have gotten AF twice. My FS had also told me they wanted me to wait 2 cycles, but on the waiver form I had to sign when I got the shot, it said 1 cycle. The only reason that I am going to be on cycle 3 when I start is because wouldn't have hit 3 months by the time of ovulation during cycle 2. I was most concerned about the 3 month time frame rather than the # of cycles.

I'm so excited for you! I feel like these next 2 weeks before AF comes again are going to take so long!


----------



## JPARR01

Thanks michelle for responding! You must of gotten your first AF after miscarriage earlier than me.... Right?


----------



## JPARR01

I think we ate going to wait another month. I am starting to freak out now. I have a doctors appointment this Friday and I will ask him what he thinks. Ugh!!!!!


----------



## Hpyns4life

JPARR, if you don't feel ready then don't push it. Sometimes it's better to be comfortable and confident than to rush into something you're not ready for :flower: It probably won't happen if you're so stressed out about it anyway. I've been trying for 7 months since my 3 month wait, some months I didn't feel like ttc, but did halfheartedly anyway. It's all worked out just right, I would have been a total stress ball if I would have conceived a few months ago so I'm glad I didn't get my bfp then. So, relax and enjoy having the freedom of choosing when you're ready to ttc again :hugs:

Let us know what the Doc says!

AFM: I'm hanging in there. I was very fertile this cycle, but pretty sure I O'd on my non-tube side so not much of a chance or much hope for a bfp. DH is really invested now so if not this time around, then we'll be rockin' & rollin' next time :happydance: AF is due on the 15th so I have another week to wait.


----------



## JPARR01

Hpyns4life said:


> JPARR, if you don't feel ready then don't push it. Sometimes it's better to be comfortable and confident than to rush into something you're not ready for :flower: It probably won't happen if you're so stressed out about it anyway. I've been trying for 7 months since my 3 month wait, some months I didn't feel like ttc, but did halfheartedly anyway. It's all worked out just right, I would have been a total stress ball if I would have conceived a few months ago so I'm glad I didn't get my bfp then. So, relax and enjoy having the freedom of choosing when you're ready to ttc again :hugs:
> 
> Let us know what the Doc says!

Thanks! I am def. going to ask him what he thinks about it. I'm just so confused!


----------



## JPARR01

Yea, I decided I am going to wait one more month! UGH I can't believe I am saying this. I think that if we did get a BFP I would be freaked out and worried so much. So I had to wait 3 months... what is 1 more month. UGHHHHHHH


----------



## epump

I'm waiting the extra month too, JPARR! My shot was 3/14/11 (just about 1 week before yours), which means 3 months for me is 6/14 (or 12 weeks was this past Monday 6/6). So either way you look at, I'm now in the "safe" window. But the DH and I decided to take June off (I should be ovulating next week sometime or thereafter) and go for July. 

For me, the big thing is getting prepared to handle it if something goes wrong. The ectopic was really horrible and scary for me and I feel like I need to be emotionally ready. Or, as I told my therapist, I'm waiting for the hope to outweigh the fear! I'm getting there!

Michelle, welcome back! Hope the vacation was fabulous :)


----------



## JPARR01

I just don't know what to do. It is so hard on us after having to get the shot and everything. UGHH!!! I have an appointment tmrw and I will talk to the doctor about all of my fears etc.. See what he has to say. 

I actually just looked at the calendar and 12 weeks for me would be June 14.... I was thinking in my head that 3 months would be June 22 (DUH JENN!!! LOL) HMMMM UGHHHHHHHHH What to do!?!?!?!?


----------



## Michelle78

JPARR01 said:


> Thanks michelle for responding! You must of gotten your first AF after miscarriage earlier than me.... Right?

Yes, I think my first AF after the m/c was a week or 2 before yours, it came on 4/27. It's good that you have the doctor's appt tomorrow, so that he/she can put your mind at ease about whatever decision you make. Keep us updated on how the appt goes!

epump, I love the way you put it, "waiting for the hope to outweigh the fear". Some days I feel like I am there, and then others not so much. Overall, I am more hopeful than fearful, so that might be the best I can hope for! I know that I am going to be so nervous when I go back to the FS in a couple weeks. I feel like I am just going to have to hold my breath, close my eyes and just take the leap!


----------



## JPARR01

I had my appointment this morning and the doctor said I was good to go! Although, DH and I decided we will wait till July now to start TTC. I also asked about taking different supplements (B6, aspirin, etc) and he told me I need to stop stressing and stop looking on the internet LOL. He said ten percent (or something like that) pregnancies end in miscarriage. He said I only had one (suspected ectopic) and that I should enjoy trying to get pregnant and not stress. Well July here we come now! LOL

Also, he said I can take up to 4 mg of folic acid because anything over 4 mg I would just pee out/body doesn't absorb it.


----------



## LittleBird

I agree with what the doctor said, in theory. I went back to TTC after Metho thinking that everything would be OK because you aren't much more likely to have another ectopic after one. I remember telling my cousin over the holidays that I was scared to try again. You have to find a way to get around those fears. Now that I've been through another MC, I think my problem may have been hormones all along. They never verified the ectopic with an ultrasound. So I believe after the first loss, you are still able to group yourself in that category of unexplainable miscarriages. But if you have more than one loss, there may be a bigger problem. I'm just glad that my FS was willing to help me after two losses rather than making me wait to have another one.


----------



## Hpyns4life

I agree with Littlebird about working through the fear of conceiving again. It took a bit to get over my fear. I actually read a test wrong and thought I was pregnant my 2nd cycle ttc after ectopic/tube removal and I absolutely panicked!! I wasn't happy at all, just scared out of my mind! After I re-read the directions and realized my mistake I didn't think I could ttc naturally again and wanted to straight to IVF because I was convinced my remaining tube would cause another ectopic. But then DH and I talk about it and also consulted our FS and he said to definitely try naturally. If I conceived we would be able to monitor my HCG levels to make sure they were rising a good amount and we would also get a scan asap to make sure it was in the uterus. That calmed my fears enough to ttc naturally again. I know it's a very scary place to be, but the adventure can never begin if you don't step out the door :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

I totally agree! DH and I just figured since it was so close to our 3 month mark and I would just be finishing my 2nd cycle since the shot that we would wait one more month. Like my DH said, "if we were to get a bfp you would constantly be worrying if the methotrexate shot did anything etc." So we will wait till July and I will be good to go then! Also, I didn't start back up on my prenatals or extra folic acid till April 21. So it will be in my system for a good 3 months by July. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Michelle78

JPARR, I'm glad that you and DH made a decision that you are 100% comfortable with. I think your DH is so right, the last thing you want is to be adding extra stress once you get your bfp.

July will be here before you know it, and you will be 100% ready to go :hugs: I will only be a week or 2 ahead of you (my cycle isn't that regular so maybe it will even be at the same time), so we can get back into TTC together! We had the worst happen at the same time, so we are due to have the best happen at the same time too :thumbup:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Jenn, glad you have decided to wait until July just to be sure that folic acid is building up. I still think one of the reasons I miscarried in March was that it was right after I stopped taking Topamax... I dunno, it's just a feeling I have... If I had known about all the backlash from Topamax at the time, I would have waited a little longer to TTC.


----------



## happigail

Hello everyone. I have read every post over the last few days. I have been diagnosed with a pregnancy of unknown location and have a pseudo sac in my uterus as well.
Today i had my mx shot. I cried a lot as I'm sure you all remember well.

So I'm at the start as you guys are getting ready to conceive.

I've never been more scared in my whole life, I am living a suspended life until I get back to zero. Thank god I have 2 beautiful children to keep me grounded and I appreciate how lucky I am, yet my sadness is still large. 

I feel fine right now (day zero) what day do you guys think it will start to get bad? I've tried to get myself prepared with baby food and nappies etc so I don't have to go out...

I know you guys don't know me but you have helped me a lot already xx


----------



## LittleBird

happigail -- I'm so sorry you're going through this! Based on my experience, I felt a little achy for a couple of weeks, but since you're chasing around two LOs, you may not notice the effects as much. I would say the first two-three days were the worst for me. I hope you get back to zero as quickly as possible and find some healing during this. I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## happigail

Thank you SO much for such a prompt reply little bird, that's really kind of you. Yeah I'm hoping it's not to brutal, typically the house is a complete building site as were having work done so it's not the easiest here.

I'm so scared I'll need another shot or rupture anyway.

I think I may be to scared to ever try again now. I don't think you can explain to anyone the utter gut wrenching fear can you?


----------



## Hpyns4life

:hugs: happigail :hugs: The worst day for me was the day after the shot and it lingered a bit for 1-2 after that. My HCG count went up the first test, but they said that was normal and it should fall the next time, but it didn't. So I got the 2nd shot and it made me feel the same way, dizzy, nauseous, tired, out of it, etc. and then my number started going down. I felt normal after those first few days. I hope you see a nice drop in your hcg on your next visit. It really never got that bad for me (until it ruptured) and that was most likely because I was 8 weeks before my first metho shot.

I'm so so sorry hun :hugs: keep your chin up and keep a good positive attitude. Visualize your beautiful body doing what it needs to do to heal and move on. I know it's so scary, but we're here for you and you can squeeze our hands as hard as you need to :flower:


----------



## JPARR01

Hey happigail... I am sorry for your loss and you having to go through this. I know after I had the shot my HCG went up a bit and then a couple of days later it started going down. It is normal for it to rise a bit before it starts to drop. 

I can say that I really never had any symptoms after the shot except for some slight cramping a few times. All I know is that I continued to bleed for about 20 days after the shot. 

I can say that after the shot I became a hermit and did not want to leave the house at all. I guess it was all of the emotions that I had built up, etc... I felt uncomfortable leaving the house cause I was still bleeding and actually was not taking care of myself properly (no makeup, didn't care what I was wearing, etc) 

All I can say is that it DOES get better. I am not sure how long your doc told you to wait before you can start to TTC again, but the majority of us it was 3 months. The time will fly by!! Trust me on that. The time flew by so fast for me that when my 3 months came I freaked out and DH and I decided to wait one more month so I can let the folic acid build up in my system. 

Once your levels hit 0, you can start back up on prenatals and extra folic acid. 

Try and stay positive and know that we are here for you no matter what! Like Hpyns4life said, "you can squeeze our hands as hard as you need to!" HAHA!!!


----------



## happigail

Thank you so much guys, I knew you'd be wonderful as soon as I presented myself in here, you're such a supportive bunch.

Well it's day 1, dont know how I'm going to feel when im up and about, right now led in bed I don't feel to bad. So 7 days to see if my number drop I hope they do SO much. I'm 6 weeks and 6 days today so will be 8 weeks ( bar a day) when I should see a drop, so let's hope hope hope.

I was told 3 months for every shot I am given.

Jparr I can totally understand why you freaked out, I know I'd feel the same. Right now I'm not sure if I'm frightened off for life.


----------



## Michelle78

happigail, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I'm glad that we have been able to help. I know that when I went through this, I didn't know anyone who had been through it before, so it was a huge relief to find these ladies.

I had a similar experience as JPARR, the emotional was much worse than the physical for me. I did bleed for what felt like forever. I had started miscarrying before getting the mtx shot, and then the bleeding stopped and my hcg stopped going down. That was when I got the mtx, and then I started bleeding again a few days after getting the shot. I did have cramps while I was bleeding, but they weren't really that much worse than cramps I normally get with AF.

The time does start to go by quickly, I promise. Right after the shot, I couldn't really even think about TTC again, because I was so scared. Now that I am 3 months past it and getting ready to TTC again, I can say that some of the excitement about TTC is back. I still have the fear of what if this happens again, but at least I have some hopefulness and excitement to balance it out now.

We are here for whatever support we can give. This is a crappy club to be in, but if I had to be in this club I am glad there are such great ladies with me :flower:


----------



## JPARR01

Michelle78 said:


> We are here for whatever support we can give. This is a crappy club to be in, but if I had to be in this club I am glad there are such great ladies with me :flower:

So true!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## epump

Oh, happigail, I'm sorry you have joined our club :( It sucks and I'm very sorry for your loss. It's so hard that on top of the sadness that comes with a miscarriage there is a real fear associated with ectopics and pregnancies of unknown location. But what everyone said here is true: it does get better and the fear does eventually subside. I can honestly say I'm ready to start trying again - the 3 months do go by so quickly! And like, JPARR, I also decided to wait one more additional month. It totally just depends on your comfort factor.

What level was your HcG when you got your shot? Mine was around 3500, then it went up 4200, and finally started falling. I didn't need a second shot. For me, I felt totally fine from the shot for the first week. It wasn't until my HcG started falling (which triggered the bleeding to start) that I had some pretty bad cramps. But prescription pain killers worked for me, and lot of people on here didn't even get as bad of cramps as I did. 

Hang in there!! We are thinking of you!! xxoo


----------



## happigail

Oh you guys are so wonderful, thank you so much. I was desperate to come back and read the replies I knew there'd be.

I have been so worried today thinking that it wasn't working as I've no cramps or bleeding, but my hcg won't be going down yet will it? So I should expect that from 3/4 days?

My levels at the last count were around 750 (at 6.5 weeks preg) and I basically gain around a 100 a day, so my levels are quite low, which gives me hope.

I cannot WAIT to be talking to you wonderful women at the end of this, I know that no one else in my love will understand the joy of reaching 0 and even just dropping in numbers.. Also right now starting to bleed would in a weird way make me feel further down the line. But like you guys I have first period to look forward to and all these things that no one else would understand.

Xxxxxx


----------



## JPARR01

It is totally NORMAL for your HCG to rise on day 3-4 and then by day 7 start to fall. I freaked out when my HCG was rising, but, the doctor reassured me that my levels will start falling at day 7 and they did. 

It took about 21 days for my numbers to finally hit zero (highest my levels got were 114). It is the greatest feeling in the world when your numbers hit zero. Once my hcg went to zero, I got my AF about 3 weeks and 5 days later. It was the greatest feeling in the world to see AF!!! It meant that my body was getting back to normal.

Make sure that once your levels hit 0 you start back up on prenatal vitamins and extra folic acid. My doctor recommended for me to go on prescription prenatals because they had a bit more stuff in them then over the counter prenatals. I also bought separate folic acid pills and took them along with my prenatals. So I have been taking about 2.5-4 mg of folic acid a day for the last 2.5 months. My doctor said the highest dose of folic acid he gives to his patients is 4mg because anything after 4mg we just pee out and doesn't get absorbed.


----------



## JPARR01

epump!!!! You are almost ready to start TTC again right!?!?!?!? When will you be testing for that BFP?!!?!??!?!


----------



## Michelle78

Well ladies, AF arrived this am (my 3rd AF since the miscarriage), so I guess that means I am officially back to TTC! I was excited to see AF this morning, but a little nervous too. I am not looking forward to going back to my FS's office since the last time I was there was during the miscarriage, but I just need to go and get it over with. It kind of pisses me off that I won't ever again experience just excitement when it comes to TTC. That feeling is not helped by my raging PMS, or MS as DH calls it, since I am the worst during AF and not before it. :p


----------



## epump

Wahoo Michelle! That is awesome that you are officially back in the game! Is your FS going to do anything different this cycle? Or are you doing Clomid, Ovidrel again (I saw in your signature)? I totally understand about not wanting to go back to the office! I started seeing a FS for some tests after the last ectopic and, God willing, I get another BFP I want to stay at my FS for early monitoring until I get released to my OB/GYN. All my ectopic nightmare was at my OBs so I'd like to not return until things are looking more positive.

Anyway, I think I may be right behind you in terms of timing, *Michelle*. I should be getting AF in the next few days, also my 3rd since the shot. *JPARR*, not sure about testing date yet! Will depend on when AF comes in the next week or so. What about you? When are you due for your next AF???


----------



## Michelle78

epump, I thought that our cycles were within a couple days of each other. I can't wait for you and JPARR to join me! It is nice to have the moral support. They are going to do the same protocol as last time, 50 mg of clomid CD 3-7, ovidrel to force ovulation once they see that I have a mature follie, and IUI 36 hours after the ovidrel shot. Based on how it went last time, I will probably have the IUI sometime between July 6-8. My 1st appt is Saturday morning, so I can just get that 1st visit out of the way. 

While I wish I didn't need an FS, one of the benefits of it is all the monitoring you get. I know that mine will do a beta 15 days after my IUI, and if it is positive, they repeat the beta in 48 hours and do it a 3rd time 48 hours after that to make sure it is doubling like it should. The first scan is scheduled for 6 weeks, which is a lot earlier than it would be at a my regular OB. If that scan looks good, they do another at 8 weeks, and if that one is good, then I get released to the regular OB. 

Is your FS doing anything in particular for you in terms of TTC, or is it more for monitoring once you get the BFP?


----------



## happigail

Wow Michelle you have to go through so much. Fingers firmly crossed for a good bfp really soon, with beautifully doubling numbers.. Then you can be so excited xxx


----------



## Michelle78

Thanks happigail! It's a lot of doctor's visits, but they are quick and relatively painless, so it could be worse. How are you feeling today?

Btw, your daughter is absolutely adorable, and her name is so pretty!


----------



## epump

I know, it will be great to have some cycle buddies! Yeah, the early monitoring is really nice. Although I am kinda dreading having betas drawn again after the 3 week beta hell of last time. Wish I could be a normal pregnant person and just show up for an 8 week ultrasound....oh well. 



> Is your FS doing anything in particular for you in terms of TTC, or is it more for monitoring once you get the BFP?

Right now I'm getting a CD3 blood test (to check hormones, FSH, prolactin, etc.) and a CD10 HSG (to check tubes and uterus). After that I'll proceed as "normal" and start progesterone 5-6 days after ovulation is detected on an OPK. My FS said we'll try that before moving onto Clomid, etc. At this moment I don't *appear* to have any apparent issues as I get regular normal periods, have been charting for a year detecting ovulation, etc. The only thing that might be going on is a shorter LP - and I know that is controversial issues with FS, particularly whether to treat with progesterone or Clomid. 

My FS didn't seem overly concerned when I had my consulation. He said my chemical pregnancy and ectopic were probably unrelated. Chemical pregnancies are SO common and the ectopic might have just been really bad luck since I don't have any of the risk factors. But who knows? He did agree that I was right to want to start doing some prelim testing and he was fine to monitor me during a next pregnancy. 

If you don't mind me asking, what have you issues been? Were you not ovulating on your own with the PCOS and elevated prolactin? Apologies if I'm being too nosy....


----------



## epump

I agree with Michell! *happigail*, your daughter is just beautiful!!


----------



## runningmom

Hi everyone! I just had a methotrexate shot yesterday for an ectopic pregnancy. :cry: I have been on a crazy emotional rolercoaster. I had surgery Feb. 2009 to remove a cyst and the doc found really bad endometriosis. We had been trying to get pregnant a year prior to that. A few months after the surgery, we got pregnant. I gave birth in Jan. 2010. It has been the best thing ever. I stopped nursing this Jan. and we started trying for another a few months ago. I went in to see the doc last Thurs. for bleeding that I thought was my endometriosis. I found out I was pregnant. As happy, and shocked, as I was, I knew something wasn't right with all the bleeding. My HCG levels were 1450. I went back Monday and my levels were 1800. THe ultrasound showed no sack in my uterus. It was a bad day to say the least. I went back yesterday for third round of blood tests. My HCG levels were 2700, but still no sack in my uterus. Being only 4 weeks along, the doc gave me a shot of methotrexate. I know this is only the beginning of my journey through this. I am so glad there is a group like this. It has been helpful this morning as I lie here resting, watching my Blaire bear play, and waiting to see how it will affect me. Has anyone else experienced constant bleeding? Will it get worse? Will it stop as my HCG levels go down?


----------



## Michelle78

You are not being nosy. :flower: I am not sure if I was ovulating prior to seeing the FS. Unlike some women with PCOS, I get a period regularly, sometimes my cycles can be a little long like 35 days, but nothing crazy. I started using the digital OPKs about 4-5 months before I was diagnosed with PCOS, and every month I would get a positive. What made me realize that something wasn't right was that my period would come between 6-9 days after getting the positive OPK, which obviously is not normal. My regular OBGYN said to try clomid for 3 months. When I wasn't pregnant at the end of 3 months, they did an ultrasound and that's when they saw I have PCOS and sent me to an FS. The FS ran some bloodwork and then found that I have elevated prolactin as well. Medication easily controls the prolactin issue, which is nice. 

I think that with the meds for the prolactin and the clomid, I would ovulate on my own. With my 1st IUI, I had a mature follicle and they were going to have me do the ovidrel and then IUI 36 hours later, but my IUI had to be moved up because the bloodwork showed that I got the LH surge on my own and was going to ovulate without the shot. With the 2nd one, I had a mature follicle by CD 13, so they were able to give me the ovidrel before I got the LH surge on my own, and time the IUI perfectly. Even though I think I would ovulate on my own, having the shot helps them make sure it is all timed perfectly, since ovulation happens within 24-36 hours of the shot.

I am lucky that my PCOS is apparently pretty mild, some women with it go months without a period, have problems with their weight, and need a lot more meds than I do to get pregnant. So I just keep telling myself that whenever I am tempted to throw a pity party for myself O:)

It's great that your FS is on board with monitoring. Its nice to have that reassurance!


----------



## JPARR01

runningmom said:


> Hi everyone! I just had a methotrexate shot yesterday for an ectopic pregnancy. :cry: I have been on a crazy emotional rolercoaster. I had surgery Feb. 2009 to remove a cyst and the doc found really bad endometriosis. We had been trying to get pregnant a year prior to that. A few months after the surgery, we got pregnant. I gave birth in Jan. 2010. It has been the best thing ever. I stopped nursing this Jan. and we started trying for another a few months ago. I went in to see the doc last Thurs. for bleeding that I thought was my endometriosis. I found out I was pregnant. As happy, and shocked, as I was, I knew something wasn't right with all the bleeding. My HCG levels were 1450. I went back Monday and my levels were 1800. THe ultrasound showed no sack in my uterus. It was a bad day to say the least. I went back yesterday for third round of blood tests. My HCG levels were 2700, but still no sack in my uterus. Being only 4 weeks along, the doc gave me a shot of methotrexate. I know this is only the beginning of my journey through this. I am so glad there is a group like this. It has been helpful this morning as I lie here resting, watching my Blaire bear play, and waiting to see how it will affect me. Has anyone else experienced constant bleeding? Will it get worse? Will it stop as my HCG levels go down?

Hey there! I am sorry for your loss. I had bleeding from the day I found out I was pregnant till the day my HCG finally went to 0. So it was over a month and couple of days for me. I got my shot on March 22 and the bleeding finally stopped on April 11-12. Some people say it does get worse while others it doesn't. I really think it just depends on each person. :hugs: We are here for ya!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I just saw this thread and have a question as i can't read thr all the pages..lol

My numbers were 25000 at 8 weeks......I ended up with a tubal( baby had actually implanted at the top of my uterus).....
Dr. gave me 3 prcriptions and little info....
Do i have to wait til I am at 0 to start my new prenatals...with extra folic...cause nobody told me that........
Last week i had bloods done to check.....but no idea what they are...
I just started taking them..so will stop until i get an answer form my Dr....... thank goodness I saw this.....again BandB comes to the rescue


----------



## Michelle78

Hi runningmom, sorry for your loss. I bled off and on for close to a month. I did stop bleeding once my levels got down near 0.

Hi CHILLbilly, sorry for your loss as well. I was told by my doctor to stop taking my prenatal after the shot because the folic acid can keep the methotrexate from working properly. I started the prenatal again once I went to 0, and my FS told me that the reason they tell women who get mtx shots to wait 3 months or 2 cycles before they start TTC again is because they need time to build up the folic acid again. He didn't tell me to take extra during the past 3 months, but I have anyway because it can't hurt!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Chillbilly: Sorry for your loss hun :hugs: Dr. told me to stop taking prenatals, specifically folic acid until you're down to 0. Then wait 3 months before ttc again. Exactly what Michelle said.


----------



## happigail

Thank you guys!! Kitty is keeping me sane atm, she is such a sweet sweet child. 
Wow runningmum we're only a day apart from taking the shot... Hugs xx

Guys I'm getting concerned, I've had no cramping or bleeding still. All I've had is a tiny bit of brown discharge. I'm terrified it's not working.

Also I am not able to stay up past getting my children into bed. Part of it is I'm bone tired but the biggest part is that when they are asleep I have to much time to think and I quickly get myself into a panic attack thinking about all this but also constantly thinking I have other under lying illness waiting to get me. I just have to go to sleep as otherwise I think my fiancé will notice and ask what's wrong and then I'd get a bit Ott and cry a lot.

Maybe I'm just going a bit crazy....?


----------



## runningmom

happigail- Your daughter is so beautiful! I'm with you. 
I am bleeding some but that's it. My shot was two days ago and still no cramping or naseau. I keep lying around trying to let my body rest because I know I need it. It's hard not to worry and constantly think about the baby and what my body will do to miscarry. My heart aches.


----------



## happigail

Runningmom, mine hurts as well. I wish we could hold up somewhere together so we could go through this together. It's so traumatising, I think I'm making myself worry about everything else so I don't think about this situation.

I'm still not bleeding, but this evening (late day 3) I am starting to cramp and it's right in my back as well. So maybe tomorrow will bring some cramps as well.

Thank you for the Kitty compliment! She is so beautiful I agree!! You have a boy right? I bet he keeps you on your toes. Try to rest as much as you can, but try to keep your mind busy, find that helpse the most.

Massive hugs xx


----------



## JPARR01

Sometimes the bleeding doesn't start for a few days after the shot. (from other stories the ladies have shared) If you are concerned you should give your doctor a ring on the phone. I am a good one for doing that LOL.


----------



## happigail

Thanks jpar. I actually have my 4 day bloods tomorrow so might mention there, although the early pregnancy midwives only work Monday to friday so may have to wait until the 7 day test.


----------



## JPARR01

ahhh ok! Just remember, if your numbers go up it is NORMAL! By day 7 is when they start to fall. Best of luck!


----------



## runningmom

happigail, thanks! 
I have a 17 month old little girl. Blaire. She is my sunshine! She definitely keeps me busy. She has been so sweet these last two days. She has played quietly as I lay on the couch watching her. She makes me smile, even through my tears. I go Monday for my blood tests. Let me know happigail how yours goes. I will be praying. God is cradling us and our little ones. :hugs: Hugs back to you!

Thanks jparr for your encouragement and insight. How is your TTC?


----------



## JPARR01

DH and I are going to start ttc next cycle which should begin July 8. Super nervous but staying very positive.


----------



## JPARR01

Btw happigail.... I love your daughter!!!! She is beautiful! I even had to show my husband this post to show him her picture!


----------



## happigail

Thanks jparr! ATM she is in her cot dancing and enthusiastically fake coughing (one of her favourite things to do!) rather than going to sleep!

Well I cramped a bit yesterday and today I have been lightly bleeding so really hoping this means it's started to work.

Running mum how are you feeling? Day 4 for you so i expect you've been for bloods? X


----------



## JPARR01

Ok... hopefully you ladies can help me out with this. I posted this thread earlier. Any ideas of what is happening?!?!? 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/655109-ovulated-twice-wth.html


----------



## runningmom

Hey happigail! Friday night (day 2) I cramped. Yesterday (day3) just nauseated. Really felt like crap all day. Today, I feel better. ??? I've been bleeding all along so I'm not real sure what's normal or what to look for. With my endometriosis, my doc said to just watch for excessive. Today is my day 4 but my clinic is closed so I go tomorrow am for bloods. Doctor said my levels may rise a little before dropping later in the week, so we will see. How were your bloods? Other than cramping, how have you been feeling?

Love Kitty's fake cough. My daughter thinks it is hilarious to fake sneeze or fake cough. Aren't they precious?

jparr- keep on journaling. I've been reading. Sorry I haven't posted. This has been a rough weekend. I also need to get 'up' on all the abbreviations. You are so with it.


----------



## happigail

Hi running mum and hugs. I feel really rough from it all as well, the exhaustion is unbelievable isn't it? The fake coughs and sneezes are hilarious!

I felt fine day 4 except a little cramping. 

Today (day 6) I am bleeding even more than yesterday and the last few nights I've been having terrible nightmares.


----------



## happigail

Well a little update from me: I woke up today (day 6) to terrible cramps and heavy bleeding. I called my mum and she came over to help with the children whilst I just could barely hold back from screaming with the pain (luckily the children didn't notice). About 9.30am the cramps subsided a bit and I decided to go into the garden. I suddenly felt the urge to push.. And passed a lot of it and then I pushed again and the rest came out. I instantly felt so much better. So I def miscarried. I'd imagined numbers are going to be much lower tomorrow. X


----------



## Hpyns4life

happigail :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: hun. This too shall pass. Sending you healing thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Michelle78

happigail, fingers crossed that your #s are down. About 10 days after my shot I had a similar experience, I started bleeding heavily and passed what appeared to be a tiny sac. When I next went for my bloodwork, my hcg had gone from the high 260s down to 11. I hope that you have the same kind of drop.

JPARR, you are getting so close! I hope you are feeling good about it. I didn't realize that you had a journal, I will have to start reading.

I had my day 3 ultrasound and bloodwork on Saturday, and everything looks good. The u/s tech said that my ovaries are very active. I don't exactly know what that means, but she was enthusiastic, so I will take it as a good thing. This is my 3rd day of clomid 
(2 more left), and I go back to the FS on July 4th to see how my follies are doing. My IUI should be next week between the 6th and 8th. I am starting to get excited, I feel good about this for whatever reason. If it doesn't work, I will probably be more upset than when it didn't work back in December, but I am going to hang on to the positive vibe!


----------



## runningmom

o happigail, hugs. 

I went yesterday for bloods but haven't got results yet. This is the third day I have felt normal since shot. I still feel like this is not over. I have not passed anything yet so I am a little anxious. 

I am sending happy, positive thoughts your way Michelle.


----------



## epump

Thinking of you both, happigail and runningmom. Hang in there!

Got AF this weekend (today is CD4) and all my Day 3 bloodwork checked out great. Next is my HSG for Thursday (CD 6) and then hopefully on to TTC. Scared for the HSG but just looking forward to getting it over with.

Michelle, I think we're pretty close in cycle days!


----------



## happigail

Michelle that does sound positive! Firmly thinking good thoughts for you!
Epump woo hoo af! Hope the bloods go ok.
Running mum I think that things may go differently for us as the hospital have again changed their minds and are saying they no longer think it was 'of unknown location' and a pseudo sac. They now think it was a non viable pregnancy in my uterus, hence why I miscarried fully, so I don't think you should worry about us not running on a par. Also I felt like nothing was happening until day 6 and then it happened really fast, but I think it's later for others. How are you feeling today?

Well another little update, day 4 hcg was 860 apparently and today's day 7 levels were 150, so a very big drop, but I expected that after yesterday. They also said that my kidney and liver function was on the boarder line for being compromised by the methotrexate and they want to re test that in a week and I'm to go right into hospital if I get poorly or nauseated :s bit worrying.

I'm hoping i can drop 150 hcg in a week and have better kidney and liver function also and put this behind me. I've decided to have a copper coil fitted for a year and focus on being kind to my body. I gave birth 7 months ago and have also miscarried and been pines full of toxins. I need a break, gunna get mega fit and consider trying in a year.

Sorry for the ramble xx


----------



## happigail

Sorry I meant pumped full of toxins!


----------



## Michelle78

happigail, I'm glad that your levels are coming down quickly. My situation was very similar to yours. My levels only got up to about 1100, but when they got to 1100 they saw what they thought could be a tiny sac. Because it was so tiny they said they still couldn't rule out an ectopic. When I told them about the heavy bleeding and passing the tiny sac, and then my levels went from the 260s down to 11, they said they were leaning against the ectopic and said it was likely a "non viable intrauterine pregnancy". That is such an awful term for my baby!! Take whatever time you need to get your body and mind straight again :hugs:

epump, we are close in cycle days. I am CD 6 today. I'm glad that all your bloodwork came back fine. Good luck with the HSG on Thursday. I didn't even feel mine when I had it done in October, so don't buy into all the bad stories you hear about it! Not everyone has a bad experience with it.


----------



## happigail

Thank you for that Michelle. Yes it sounds exacty the same, I agree the terms they use are awful. With a friend they used the term 'retained product' to describe that she was still to miscarry more. That was her baby :(


----------



## Hpyns4life

epump: The HSG is no big deal. I took 4 Advil and I couldn't feel anything except a bit of pressure. It was quite weird though, I had thoughts running through my head about them attaching robot parts to me down there since there was so much metal on metal, screwing, unscrewing, and maneuvering :haha: It was nice to know what my remaining tube looked like... not perfect but at least the dye went through. I had a little cramping afterward and wore a pad to catch just a tiny bit of spotting for the afternoon. I was warned that it would hurt if my tube was closed, but it didn't hurt, just pressure. FX'd your HSG goes smoothly :flower:

happigail: Good to hear your numbers have gone down so quickly :thumbup: I hope it goes to zero in the next week.


----------



## JPARR01

Checking in on all of you beautiful ladies and seeing how you all are doing...


----------



## happigail

Thank you hypns! You're really lovely.
Jparr im doing ok... Ish.

Running mum, where for art thou? I'm worrying about you x


----------



## epump

Hey guys, just checking in with everyone.

I had my HSG yesterday and it was totally fine. I took a Vicodin beforehand and really didn't feel much except for some pressure and mild cramping afterwards. My RE did it and he inserted the dye really slowly which I think helped. The whole thing only lasted 1-2 minutes. And my tubes and uterus look great! So yay!

xoxo


----------



## LittleBird

Hey epump, glad you had an easy HSG and everything is fine! :happydance: I had mine a couple of cycles ago, and it is a relief to know that the tubes and uterus are good.


----------



## runningmom

yah epump! Sending good thoughts and prayers.

So sorry happigail. I'm glad your numbers are down. I hope my numbers go down pretty quick. And, yah, for you for taking care of your body. This methotrexate does a lot to our bodies. I think I'm going to just rest all summer from this stress and let my body get over this and back to normal before we try again late fall or winter. 

Getting back to my life is helping a lot. I still am being sensitive to my body and how I feel. I rest as I need to and go and do as I feel like it. Getting back to my runs and playdates with Blaire is helping me move on. I still think about the baby and being pregnant a lot. Especially seeing a lot of women pregnant. I also have several friends who have just found out they are pregnant and others working on it. I celebrate with them and they hurt with me. Gotta loves friends! This forum is also amazing! You women are awesome!!!


----------



## JPARR01

epump said:


> Hey guys, just checking in with everyone.
> 
> I had my HSG yesterday and it was totally fine. I took a Vicodin beforehand and really didn't feel much except for some pressure and mild cramping afterwards. My RE did it and he inserted the dye really slowly which I think helped. The whole thing only lasted 1-2 minutes. And my tubes and uterus look great! So yay!
> 
> xoxo

That is awesome news and I am glad everything went well. So are you going to be trying this cycle?!?!!?!?!??!?


----------



## Hpyns4life

epump: Great news! :happydance: Good to hear your doc was gentle with the dye and that your tubes and uterus look healthy :thumbup: Isn't it great having some answers, now you know it was just a fluke and you're ready to ttc without stress :hugs:


----------



## Michelle78

epump, I am so excited that your HSG went well!! Your doctor was right that the ectopic was a fluke. I hope that having the HSG go well helps to put your mind at ease a little. Are you going to be TTC this cycle?

As for me, I go to the FS tomorrow for my CD 12 u/s. Hopefully I will have at least one big follie (I am hoping for 2 though!). If all is good tomorrow, my IUI should be mid-week. I am excited/nervous for tomorrow. I don't know why, because when I had my previous 2 IUIs I didn't have any real feelings either way before my monitoring appointments. Oh well, only 14 hours until I know what my follies look like!


----------



## JPARR01

So excited for you! Best of luck! Please keep us posted on how it goes. Your going to be trying this cycle, right?


----------



## Michelle78

Thanks JPARR! Yes, we are good to go for this cycle. I just got back from my FS, and I have 2 follicles, one is 14 mm and one is 13 mm. If my bloodwork comes back fine, I will go back on Wednesday to check on the size of the follies. My FS considers a follicle mature once it gets to 20 mm, and they grow about 2 mm a day, so I should be getting close on Wednesday. I am hoping to be able to do my trigger shot to induce ovulation on Thursday and have my IUI on Saturday. I have never gotten my natural LH surge before CD 16 (which will be Friday), so I am hoping to be able to do the shot before getting my natural LH surge, so that way I will be positive that I ovulated and the IUI will timed as perfectly as possible.

I am so nervous with this round, I need to try and relax!!


----------



## JPARR01

It is so hard, but, you def need to try and relax! I got my fingers crossed for you! When will you be testing for a BFP?!?!?!?!


----------



## happigail

Sounds promising Michelle! 

Waiting for my 14 day results. Guys my right leg hurts all the time and its scaring the life out of me, can anyone say they experienced the same?


----------



## JPARR01

I did not experience any type of leg pain (I don't think). I would give your doctor a ring and ask what he/she thinks about the leg pain. Besides that, how are you doing happigail?


----------



## happigail

I mentioned it to the doctor today and they just said it was probably from holding the baby... I can't see that. 

I have been doing better but today is a bad day, I'm panicky and worried, probably due to waiting for the results.

How are you jparr?


----------



## Michelle78

JPARR, I should be testing the weekend of 7/23-7/24 if I have the IUI Friday or Saturday. I really do need to try and relax. I think that having a forced 3 month break has made me all the more anxious.

happigail, I never had any type of leg pain after my shot. Like JPARR said, it can't hurt to give you a doctor a call. Hope you are doing OK otherwise.


----------



## runningmom

happigail, no legs pains either, but horrible bloating and fatigue. What's going on with your liver and kidneys? I know you mentioned problems from shot earlier. I lost your message a few days ago. Tried to reply. I hope all is well. I'm praying.
Good luck Michelle and JPARR. I know the anticipation of conceiving is hard. It took me over a year with my first. Different circumstances and proceedure but understand the hopes.

Ladies, how long did it take your HCG levels to go down after the methotrexate shot? I feel like I am always going to to get blood drawn and they aren't going down a lot. They initially went up from 2700 to 3400 and then to 2400. I'm not worried. I know it's still soon and I do trust my doc. Just wondering what yours did.


----------



## runningmom

BTW Happigail- LOVE the new Kitty photos. They are way too precious! She is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## happigail

Thank you running mum I thought it was time for an update of Kitty!! 

Well my day 14 bloods were good. My hcg was 2 and my kidneys and liver (were affected by the first injection running mum) came back fine as well, so I've been discharged. But running mum remember it's because they got it wrong with me, it was just what was in uterus after all. 

I still have this pain in just the one leg :( I wish it wasn't there as today should be a happy day for me.

I have some questions, when should start taking folic acid again? Can I now exercise again? And I dont know if this is answerable but when will the mtx be completely out of my body?


----------



## JPARR01

@ Michelle- I am praying for your BFP!!!!!!!! :happydance: I totally agree about feeling anxious after having a forced 3 month break. I want to get this show on the road! LOL

@ runningmom- Thanks! I got my fingers crossed and feel very positive now. Totally different feeling then when I was TTC back in February. Just have to stay POSITIVE!

@happigail- YAY for your HCG being down to 2!!!! Once your levels hit 0, I would immediately start taking your prentals and extra folic acid. That is what I did and I also believe the other ladies did on this thread. Very important to get your folic acid levels built back up.
BTW, when my levels hit 0 (which took forever) I fixed myself a Margarita!!!! LOL


----------



## happigail

Thanks jparr! They're not seeing me again now I've been discharged so maybe I'll just wait a week to lose that 2 hcg and start taking folic acid again. I'm having my coil fitted in 2 weeks and hubs has said he wants to get it out in time formlots of Christmas fumbling lol! I can't commit to that yet, will wait and see and stalk you wonderful ladies on your journeys until I'm fit and ready.


----------



## JPARR01

Aww thanks!!! Time will fly right by!

Got a question for you ladies. I been taking B6 (50mg) a day along with my prenatal vitamins and extra folic acid, but, today I picked up B-50 Complex (i heard it was better to take B-6 with other B vitamins) I am afraid on what my doctor will say when I tell him I am taking it (telling me I don't need it)

I am trying to get an extra day or 2 out of my luteal phase. After M/C I think I get a positive opk and not ovulate but then get another surge and then ovulate (if that makes sense) and I ovulated LATE this cycle. Praying AF holds off another day or 2. 

Did any of you ladies take B-6 or B-complex /are taking it and what did your doctor say about it. I have read a lot of good things about it. 

Just looking for some reassurance and if I do get a BFP in early August I just don't want to freak out thinking it will hurt the baby.


----------



## happigail

I don't know the answer to that one sorry jparr. I expect
One of the other lovely ladies will tho x


----------



## runningmom

YAH Happigail for your low hcg! I'm glad you've been discharged and kidneys and liver are ok. what did the doc say about your leg? That is odd. 

I have had awful bloating and I feel pressure like I am constipated but I can go to the restroom no problem. Any insight ladies? Is this just a side effect from shot or complications? I plan to call doc in the morn. 

I started running again last week. Of course, lightly and as I felt like it. Had some rough days. But, my doc didn't say anything about not. Should I wait a little longer? What do ya'll think? Happigail's question made me think as well.


----------



## runningmom

jparr- I'm crossing fingers for you as well. Not sure myself about the b-6 and b-50.


----------



## happigail

Morning running mum (although you're still innate land of nod I'm sure!) I had a leaflet from the hospital saying to take things easy and also got some information from the ectopic trust website that said to not do strenuous housework, so I figured I best not exercise, but you are obviously a very fit woman so I'd imagine your body is way better equipped than mine to cope with exercise.

I have definitely read that bloating and pressure is normal after the shot, but giving the doc a call is always a good idea. Isn't it day 14 for you today? So time for more bloods?! Hope you've had a really big drop!

With my leg the doc just said it was probably as I hold Kitty on that side...


----------



## runningmom

Good evening! I type as Blaire is singing away in her crib. For an hour now. She is hilarious! 
I was never told about the strenuous work. I wasn't given any info. OMG! I might just walk and stretch. 
I did have bloods. They went down but the nurse did not tell me the number. I have to go back next week. Maybe it won't be much longer. My poor arms have been stuck so much. 
The doc said if the pressure and bloating wasn't better by end of week that I will have to go in for an exam to make sure everything is ok. 
That's odd about your leg just from holding Kitty. I hope it gets better.


----------



## sammy1205

You know I was speaking to a girls that had an incomplete MC and had the Metho shot, and it worked, she was advised NOT to TTC for 3 months and put on BC, she got pregnant roughly 1.5 months later and was strongly advised to terminate. Why is this? Anyone know? I know it can cause birth defects but terminate? What exactly is this stuff. That is scary. Sad to say she actually MC the 2nd pregnancy, so she did not have to make the choice (I cannot imagine). It just got me wondering, it is obviously not something to be messed with KWIM?

Anyone hear/experience something similar, or do you think she was blowing smoke up my you know what?


----------



## happigail

She definitely wasn't blowing smoke up your butt. This stuff is a highly toxic drug that works by stripping the body of folate (we take folic acid to increase our amounts of this before getting pregnant so imagine having none!) it affects our platelets so our immunity is significantly reduced and can cause serious birth defects if you don't wait 3 months from the last shot you have (2 full cycles.)

So yeah your butt is 100% smoke free!! 

Running mum, they should of mentioned these things, and for me they haven't even told me to start taking folic acid or how much etc... makes me so mad. Can't believe they didn't tell you your numbers either. At least it's going down that's the best thing and try can't be to concerned about the bloating or they'd see you sooner I'm sure xx


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi there
I am new to this thread but am just looking for some answers from any lovely ladies out there who may have gone through the same thing as me...
I was recently diagnosed with a Cornual Ectopic pregnancy at 8 weeks (not in the tube but right next to in vascular area) and have now been given a total of 4 Methotrexate injections (29 Jun, 2nd, 4th & 6th July) to terminate the pregnancy. Surgery was not necessary as the poor little embryo had given up at 6 weeks already.
I am understanding that once my levels are back to zero (they are currently around 6000) I will need to wait 3 months* per *shot before TTC again? Does this mean I will need to wait a year before we try again, that is quite scary as I am already 35?
Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated...
Many thanks and all the happy babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## JPARR01

Hello there. I am so sorry for your loss and you having to go through all of this. I only had one injection and my doctor said to wait 3 months. I am not sure about if a person has more than 1 injection. I would ask your doctor and verify. I do know though, once your levels hit 0, you can start back up on your prenatal vitamins and extra folic acid. <---- which is very important since the Methotrexate depletes all of your folic acid. I hope you get some answers. Message me if you need anything! xx


----------



## Michelle78

runningmom, I also felt really bloated for a while after the shot. It didn't really get better until after AF came. I didn't have any pressure, just felt really bloated and gross. I started running again even before my numbers went back to 0, and I didn't have any problems. I wasn't doing anything crazy, just 2-3 miles, and it was more for my mental well being than anything else. I'm glad that your numbers are going down, they should be able to tell you what your number is, but they wouldn't wait another week before testing again if they weren't satisfied with the drop.

JPARR, I don't know anything about the B vitamin supplements. I have just been taking my regular prenatal and an extra dose of folic acid. I bet you can't wait until AF gets here!

I go back to the doctor on Friday for them to check on my follicles. I now have a lot of them (6 on the right and 3 on the left!), but none are mature yet (they are only between 11-15 mm), so hopefully some of them will do some growing by tomorrow morning! I am CD 15 today, so I am getting a little worried that I am not going to have any mature ones before I get the LH surge. My LH surge has always come later in my cycle, so I hope that it doesn't decide to come early this month!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Renzalxx: I had 2 doses (4 shots total) of methotrexate and as the hcg level was going down my tube ruptured. The embryo had implanted at the very top of my tube in the fimbruli and had tried to abort at 5+3d. They said to wait 3 months after my surgery to remove my tube before ttc again. At 3 months I had an HSG scan done and then started ttc right after. I doubt that you have to wait 3 months "per shot", but I would talk to your FS again and confirm what they said.

I'm so sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## runningmom

Makes me mad too happigail. If I had not searched online or gotten on this forum, I would not know about not taking prenatals. I do like my doc and he has been really good to me over the last two years, and I trust him. It shocks me that he hasn't told me about the activity level, prenatals, or waiting 3 months to TTC again. He did say after the numbers go back to 0, we would go from there. I guess he was trying not to overwhelm me and be consoling. One step at a time!

I thought the same thing, that the ywould have had me come in if they were concerned about the bloating or my numbers weren't going down enough.

I am with you Michelle. I am running 2-3 miles. Also more mental. Good Luck tomorrow! Prayers and fingers crossed.

I am so sorry for your loss Renzalxx! It's only been two weeks since my shot so I am in the same boat with you. It is quite scarey. I am 34 and also deal with endometriosis which complicates things as well. Lots of hugs!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Many thanks to you for your responses, they are of great help and much appreciated.
I have just been for my follow up HCG check and my levels have only gone down by 100... so disappointed :nope:. Seeing as they are at around 6000 think it is going to be a long wait. Waiting to hear from my doctor, hopefully no more mtx shots though :) they are just awful... 
All the very best to you all and thanks again :thumbup:xxx


----------



## happigail

Renzal so sorry that you are goig through this. Everyone on this thread has been so wonderful to me. I hope your numbers really start to drop fast xxx


----------



## happigail

https://www.ectopic.org.uk/index.php/patients/treatment/medical-treatment-methotrexate/

Morning guys. The above is a link to the page on www.ectopic.org.um that gives some really useful information on methotrexate. Way more than the hospital gave me. 

I also want to add that I was explicitly told that for every injection I was given I would need to wait 3 more months... BUT my hospital aren't great so that could be wrong. X


----------



## Renzalxx

Many thanks Happigail, most helpful.
Been told my levels not going down enough so they will retest me on Monday. Fingers crossed i dont need to go through MTX again. Such a pooey situation to be in but comforting to know there are others out there who know what your going thru. So very greatful to all of you for your lovely responses xxx


----------



## happigail

You're welcome Renzal. It's really hideous isn't it? The utter trauma of wondering what is happening to your body and when you will be back to normal again... It's traumatising to say the very least. I definitely could not of got through it without these ladies in here, because like you said it's so important to know you're not alone and I found it really great to read about the first ladies reaching the point where they are ttc again and thinking that I bet they felt just like us... That the nightmare will never end, but it does.

I was actually misdiagnosed and given the shot unnecessarily in the end so for me it was over with very quickly, but I still belong here as I still had the shot and everything that comes with it. 

I will be thinking about you and please let us know how you're getting on and remember it will all end and you can ttc again, there is still plenty of time.

I'm 36 btw x


----------



## happigail

Right I've been looking around an I can't find anywhere that you have to wait 3 months per shot so I'm guessing that my hospital did get it wrong. This doesn't surprise me one bit, the doctor who gave me my injection had never actually done it before.


----------



## LittleBird

Hi ladies, I am just catching up on this thread because I've been on vacation for a couple of weeks...

Renzalxx -- I was not told to wait 3 months for my one methotrexate shot. They told me to wait until I got my first AF after HCG went to 0. So doctors give different information and some will tell you to wait to be on the safe side, but I definitely feel that waiting a year would be too long in your situation. Believe me, I will be 35 in a few months and I understand wanting to TTC again ASAP.

About the B vitamins, I take a Super B-Complex that I got from Target. Actually, after doing a little reading, it sounds like your B-50 is very similar. I think you're on the right track with that one.


----------



## runningmom

Best of luck Monday Renzalxx. I hope your number go way down. I understand your frustration. Happigail is right. This forum is very helpful in reading how other women have made it through and now TTC. It will happen for us too.
:hugs:
I'm trying to get back to normal the best I can. This is a horrible thing. And, it's very hard since so many around me do not grasp what I'm going through. Physically or mentally. I feel such pressure to move on, but I don't always feel like it. My LO keeps me going and knowing God is holding me helps tremendously. My trust in in God! 
Sorry for the rant. Staying positive and sometimes need to vent. 
Glad you still chat here Happigail even though your situation ended up being different. Thanks for the link. I'll check that out. 

Happy weekend all and blessings!


----------



## JPARR01

Yea... The B-50 complex is the same as Super B complex... It is just all 50 mg instead of 100+. Although, I didn't start taking them yet. I am still take 50mg of B6 a day.


----------



## Michelle78

Renzalxx, so sorry for your loss :hugs: I had 2 doses of methotrexate, my clinic actually has a 2 dose protocol when they have to give someone mtx and they never even waited to see if my #s would start dropping after 1 dose before giving me the 2nd one. I had the 2 shots less than a week apart. I was told I had to wait 3 months total, not 3 months per shot. Hope your next appt goes well.

So, here is my TTC update for this cycle. I got the LH surge today, so I gave myself the trigger shot this afternoon and I go for my IUI tomorrow afternoon. I have 2 follies, but they are smaller than I would like. The trigger shot should help them grow some more before ovulation. Based on this, I will go in for my blood test on 7/25. I know from the last time that I got a strong positive 13 days after the IUI, so I will probably POAS on 7/22.


----------



## JPARR01

I have a feeling you will get your BFP this month!!! Super excited for you and fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## happigail

Oh my goodness good luck Michelle!!! X


----------



## JPARR01

@ happigail - I just have to tell you that I love Kitty's photos!!! She is absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## happigail

Thank you SO much jparr!!! I know just how lucky I am, she is my sunshine! Xx


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi ladies
Thank you so much for your messages of support. Your kindness has been overwhelming!
Finally my levels have dropped from 6080 to 4600 so things are starting to look up. NO MORE bottom jabs yaaaaaay!
HappieGail, the website you posted me is the best one on the net, thank you so much for pointing me to it, it had all the answers that have been running through my head and I can finally get a decent night sleep.:flower::happydance:
All the best to you all and sending you a lifetime of hugs and babydust x:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## happigail

I'm so glad to hear it helped Renzal! I must admit it helped me to, it's very clear and concise. Hugs and congrats on the good drop!


----------



## epump

Hey everyone, just got caught up on this thread! I've been out on vacation (well, at the inlaws for my SIL's wedding so not *really* a vacation!) for the past week and a half. Glad to see everyone doing okay - especially the dropping HcG for those of you!! That is great news and you all are close to being on the other side. Horray!

JPARR, I am not taking any B-vitamins right now. Just a prenatal and extra folic acid. But I may definitely talk to my doctor about it if things don't work out this cycle.

Michelle, I hope the IUI and trigger went well! I think we are completely synced up. I had my positive OPK this morning. Depending on my temp spikes I should be 1dpo probably tomorrow. Which puts POAS 7/23 (my last two miscariages I tested positive on 12 dpo which would be 7/23). Gah, so nervous and excited!


----------



## Michelle78

epump, I hope you enjoyed your "vacation". I am with you on not considering a week and a half with the in-laws a vacation, LOL. The IUI and trigger went fine. My previous 2 IUIs were really uncomfortable, but this one was not and they had no problem getting to my uterus, so that is a plus. We are synced up, I will definitely be POAS on 7/22. Fingers crossed for you! I am glad that you are feeling excited!

JPARR, when is AF due for you? Its got to be coming soon, right?!

Renzalxx, that is great news about your levels, hopefully that keeps up.


----------



## JPARR01

AF is due like Aug 8 or something like that. I think I might stop taking the 50 mg of B6. I just don't know what to do. I don't want my cycle longer... I just want to ovulate earlier. Oh I dunno. I wish I just had a normal m/c. Nothing could be seen in uterus or tubes. So I am left here wondering what happening. So, I keep thinking that it will just happen again.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Jparr, :hugs: I wish I just had a normal miscarriage too :( I've heard soy isoflavone supplements help you to ovulate by having your body produce more estrogen. Maybe this would help you.

AFM, 8dpo on 7th cycle ttc post HSG. AF is due on the 17th, but I'll get signs on the 15th or 16th if AF is arriving. Last chance to ttc completely naturally for us.


----------



## JPARR01

I looked in to that also... I just don't want to take anything just because... I don't want to mess anything up or ruin my chances.


----------



## Michelle78

Sorry you are having a rough day JPARR. I know what you mean, in the back of my head I am still scared that something is going to go wrong since I didn't have a normal miscarriage :hugs: I've just told myself that being negative is not going to help anything, and have tried to keep those thoughts to a minimum. 

Hpyns, good luck this cycle, lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## epump

JPARR, sorry you are upset, but I totally understand. So many things can factor when you ovulate (stress, illness, travel, etc.) that it's hard to figure out what "normal" is. I do know that it's perfectly okay to ovulate later than Day 14 and many women conceive just fine. I'm also hesitant to try soy/B-complex just b/c I am a nervous nelly about those sort of things :) But who knows, we'll see.

Hpyns, good luck this cycle!!!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Thanks ladies :) I won't take any kind of supplement either because when I conceived with the ectopic I was taking Vitex, which is supposed to help your body create more progesterone and hold onto any embies better (I had been spotting 4 days before AF and then about 6 day post light flow, which sucks!). The Vitex stopped the spotting, but I always think in the back on my head that maybe my body would have miscarried properly if I hadn't forced the Vitex in there and promoted holding onto a misplaced emby. Hmmm.... so, unless I get a lot more info from my FS I would like to stay as natural as possible. I'm still totally scared that if I take clomid it will "force" another conception and I could very well end up with another ectopic. I don't think my fear will ever go away, it's been too traumatizing :cry: but I do my best to stay positive and look forward to the day that I will hold my very own LO!! :happydance:


----------



## happigail

Hypns... What you said makes perfect sense. The trauma ugh... That's exactly what it is and you went through a lot more than me.

Guys it's 3 weeks today since having the shot. I've miscarried and got back to zero. Is it normal for me to still be feeling complete rubbish? I am so shattered and panicky all the time :( when will I begin to feel better? :(


----------



## Hpyns4life

Happigail :hugs: it took me awhile to get out of the dumps :( Take things slowly and remember that feeling poopy is all part of the grieving process. You're feelings are legitimate and it takes some time to process them before coming out on the other side. I can guarantee that you will feel better though :thumbup: You'll find peace and happiness soon, hun.


----------



## runningmom

hpyns- I wish the best for you this month and all the baby dust I can toss. I understand you wanting to go as natural as possible. It will be best for you and baby in the long run. Keep your positive thoughts and it will happen.

Jparr- I know your anxiety, but your time is coming. I'm praying much peace and relaxation your way.

I am so glad I'm not the only one still struggling to get out of the dumps. I know I need to just relax and nuture my body, but feel a lot of pressure to move on. Does anyone else hate having to put on a smile and keep going around others but wanting to cry indside? Tomorrow will be 3 weeks for me Happigail and I know exactly how you feel. 

Hugs to all!


----------



## Renzalxx

Aw HappiGail, know exactly how pooey you feel. Its been 9 days since my last mtx shot and I have a new side effect everyday... finally feel like things are moving on and it makes me sad but you just need to keep on keeping on knowing there is a bunch of people out there thinking of you xx Sending you big cuddle on the breeze from the land of OZ x:friends:


----------



## Michelle78

It took me about 2 months before I really started to feel like myself again. Physically, I never really had much difficulty, but mentally it took a while to feel good again. It was important for me to realize that it was OK to be upset and let it out when it got to be too much. I'm one of those people that keeps my emotions to myself, so that was a big step for me. It does get better though, I promise. Once I started to feel better, I looked at some of my posts from shortly after the m/c, and I was able to see how far I had come. There will be a time when you will look back and realize how far you have come too. :hugs:


----------



## happigail

Thank you everyone so much for the endless support, I don't actually know where I'd be without you guys.

I hope more than anything to reach the point where I look back and realise I feel better.

The worst part right now is anxiety attacks :(


----------



## Renzalxx

HappiGail you poor luv, I have suffered from terrible panic attacks since I was a teenager although I refused to go on medication for it as wanted to do things natuarally. Since my late 20s they have mellowed out alot which is great although I still get them from time to time when I am run down or really stressed out. If I start to feel weird I will sip on a really strong Peppermint Tea which is a calmative and it always helps me to chill out. Hopefully might work for you too? Let me know how you go xxxx A nice drop of red wine doesnt hurt either heh heh :winkwink:


----------



## JPARR01

Thinking of ya happi! <3


----------



## Hpyns4life

Happigail :hugs: hun. It took me 6 months to get over the loss of my tube. I could talk about it in public about 2 months after and pretended that I was okay, but it really wasn't until I started ttc again that I felt the heavy veil come off. Everyone takes it at their own pace and I hope things go better for you than they did for me since you're ectopic was mostly likely a stand alone issue and you'll be fine ttc again. Grieve in your own way hun :hugs:


----------



## epump

happigail, hang in there. It really does take some time. I was pretty down for awhile after my ectopic. I started seeing a psychologist that specializes in women's health/pregnancy-related issues which has really helped a lot. Be kind to yourself; it will take time. 

hypns, I have my fingers crossed for you this cycle!

Michelle, how are you doing? Are you symptom-spotting yet? I'm trying to avoid it but it's so hard! I'm 4dpo today, temp is up high, and my boobs (well, really my nipples) are sore. I'm trying not to compare anything to my previous pregnancies, because, well, those didn't work out so well. Tomorrow night (5dpo) I start the progesterone suppositories.


----------



## Michelle78

epump, I am 6 dpiui, amd I have a whole lot of nothing going on! With my pregnancy in February, I did not start to notice anything until about 10 dpiui, so I am trying not to read too much into every little ache and pain I might have. My only real symptoms last time were sore boobs, which were really noticeable to me because I have never experienced them before, and random shooting pains in my lower abdomen that would come and go with no rhyme or reason. I started my progesterone suppositories the day after the IUI, and I hate them!! They don't cause any discomfort or side effects, I just hate having to wear a pantyliner because of the discharge (I know TMI!). I am going to test next Friday, and I know this week is just going to drag! I know what you mean about not comparing symptoms to my earlier pregnancy. The sore boobs won't freak me out since I know that's completely normal, but the shooting pains will if I get them again because I will probably be afraid that it is a sign of a not healthy pregnancy. I wish that we could get the innocence of pregnancy back!

Hpyns, where are you at with this cycle?


----------



## Hpyns4life

I'm 11dpo and AF normally arrives 13dpo. I haven't gone this bonkers in the tww for over a year! :dohh: I also compare symptoms to my ectopic, no IB this time (last time it didn't happen till 11dpo though), and I didn't have any symptoms except hunger till I was 5 weeks last time. I have a few symptoms both ways and I am trying my hardest to put it out of my mind. I keep obsessively checking for brown cm (sign of impending AF) and over analyzing my cravings for food and nausea in the morning :haha: I almost started crying because DH put my "dry clean only" pants through the wash. I think I'll cave in and test tomorrow just so I don't go absolutely crazy. FX'd for you Michelle!!! And you too epump!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Ladies
Well I just experienced the worst weekend ever. The bleeding and cramps were what I can only describe as a mini labour. So very painful and nasty....Thank goodness I have a wonderful husband who looked after me and calmed me down. Although he wanted to rush me to the ER I am glad we stuck it out. Had my HCG tested this morning and it has gone down from 4600 to 243 !!!OH HAPPY DAYS!!! So glad there was a happy ending to it all. Hope things are all looking great in your areas too and your hearts are warm and smiles are bright xxx :flower:

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you too Michelle78 xxxxxx:flow::flow::flow:


----------



## sarbear4266

I was given MTX shot in February and then had an HSG procedure done in April. He said my right tube (left one gone from ectopic) was fine and he said in May we can start again. Still trying :( Body just might have to get back to normal.


----------



## epump

Renzalxx said:


> Hi Ladies
> Well I just experienced the worst weekend ever. The bleeding and cramps were what I can only describe as a mini labour. So very painful and nasty....Thank goodness I have a wonderful husband who looked after me and calmed me down. Although he wanted to rush me to the ER I am glad we stuck it out. Had my HCG tested this morning and it has gone down from 4600 to 243 !!!OH HAPPY DAYS!!! So glad there was a happy ending to it all. Hope things are all looking great in your areas too and your hearts are warm and smiles are bright xxx :flower:
> 
> I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you too Michelle78 xxxxxx:flow::flow::flow:

I'm so sorry Renzalxx. That sounds exactly like my experience. I've never been in actual labor before but my cramps/contractions felt what I imagine labor to feel like - strong cramps coming every 2-3 minutes in waves. I even remember dozing in between the contractions. Ugh, so painful. BUT, so glad your HcG came down! At least all that bleeding/cramping was just things moving in the right direction! Happy thoughts to you.

Michelle, I am 7dpo and planning on testing on Saturday which will be 12dpo (if I don't cave sooner). I'm really really trying to ignore symptoms (b/c I'm feeling stuff in both directions: pregnant and not pregnant). It's maddening! 

Hypno, let us know how testing went! 

Sara, sorry you are joining our thread as well! Fingers crossed for you!
xoxo


----------



## LittleBird

Ooh, good luck, epump! I really hope that it happens for you this cycle!


----------



## epump

Thanks, LittleBird! How are you doing? I see you are 3dpo today - fingers crossed for you as well!! Was this another Clomid/IUI cycle for you?? xxoo


----------



## LittleBird

No, I was traveling so we did unmedicated -- but I tried Soy Iso this cycle for the first time. Clomid gave me hostile CM so I'm hoping that Soy does better for me.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies, hope all is going well for you. I'm hearing some great things: temps down, eagerly waiting for testing, positive attitudes :)

I tested :bfn: on 12dpo and started AF on 13dpo. I'm out this cycle :( But DH and are going to start calling fert clinics to see who does mini IVF and how soon we can get in.


----------



## epump

Oh yuck, Hypns. Sorry you are out this cycle. I hope you and DH get hooked up with a great clinic and get what you are looking for. I'm sure you will be back in the game soon!


----------



## JPARR01

Oh that stinks Hpyn. I hope that you and dh find a great clinic!

Fingers crossed for you epump and little!!!!!! Let's get those BFP's!!!!

I am currently on CD10!


----------



## Michelle78

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies! I am 9 dpiui today, and still not much going on. I have had some random cramps and pains today, but nothing crazy. Still no sore boobs though, and that was the biggest thing that stood out to me with my last pregnancy. Fortunately I do not have any HPTs in the house, and I will not be buying any until Thursday evening, so at least I have the POAS urge under control :haha: I will be taking a test 1st thing Friday morning.

Hypns, sorry about the BFN :hugs: I hope you get some good news from the fertility clinics. I have never heard of mini IVF before, how is it different from regular IVF?

Renzalxx, that is great that your levels have dropped so much. I found it so much easier to work on getting back to feeling like myself once I knew that my levels were at zero.

epump, fingers crossed for you. This week is already dragging and it is only Monday!

JPARR, you are officially back in the game!! :thumbup:


----------



## cazi77

Hiya just wondering if I can join this group I think I have spoken to a few of you a couple of moths ago. A bit about me - I had a blighted ovum in Dec 2010 which was treated with medical management. I then fell pregnant in April but after some cramping a scan and my Betas being low and not moving I was was diagnosed with a pregnancy of unknown location. As it was suspected ectopic I was given methotrexate on 14th May. 2 weeks later my levels were back to 0 so I started back on Folic acid. Fast forward 2 1/2 months I am now very very close to being able to TTC again. Hoping its gona be 3rd time lucky. Baby dust to you all xxxxx


----------



## epump

Aww, cazi. Welcome! And so sorry for your loses and sorry you have to join our group :( But that is great news that you are so close to TTC again! The time really does go by quickly. Best wishes to you!


----------



## Renzalxx

:flower:Hi Cazi, have all my fingers and toes crossed for you and sending you all the babydust i can muster from the land of Oz xx

EPump and Michelle78 all the very very best, so excited for you both.... I didnt get really sore boobs until I was about 6 weeks so hang in there and looking forward to hearing some fantastic news from you both soon xxx :wohoo:

I too am fingers crossed that next week I can begin a decent detox and then start to boost up my folic again. Doctor thinks I should give it 6 months after the huge amount of MTX they gave me but the sun is beginning to come out again for all of us ladies... Yaay!:happydance:

HappiGail, havnt heard from you in a while, been thinking of you and hoping you are all okay:hugs:?


----------



## Hpyns4life

epump and michelle: FX'd for you!!! I'm very excited that you're ttc again :) Best of luck headed your way.


----------



## runningmom

I am hoping the best for all of you TTC- epump,jparr,michelle. It's nice to read about your journeys knowing I'll be there pretty soon as well, hopefully. I'm still trying to get my betas down to 0. Lots of baby dust to you.
Cazi- I am so sorry. That's awesome your numbers went down so fast. 
Hpyns- So sorry for your BFN. Good luck with fertility clinic.


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hi everyone hope its ok to crash this post. I wish i had know about you guys a few months ago. I got pregnant in march this year but after a month of bleeding and numerous visits to the hospital i was finally told my pregnancy was ectopic. I was given a shot of methotrexate on 30th April and my levels went beck to 0 a few weeks later. Anyway skip forward a few months and i am now able to finally ttc :happydance: i think i've worn out my DF this past 2 weeks :haha:

Only thing is i know im ovulating now or just have as for the past few days i've had ewcm and although we have been dtd I've had a really really bad cold with a high fever. Of all the months to get sick it had to be this one. Do you think i will still be able to conceive ths month or should i just count myself out already :cry:


----------



## JPARR01

Hey Tray! I had the shot back in March and DH and I waited till this cycle to TTC again and I came down with an ear infection and sinus infection on CD 2. LMAO! I was put on amoxicillin and I am all good now. CD 13 today!


----------



## JPARR01

Hey Cazi... I am so sorry for your losses. You are so close to being able to TTC! WOohoo for that! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## TrAyBaby

JPARR01 said:


> Hey Tray! I had the shot back in March and DH and I waited till this cycle to TTC again and I came down with an ear infection and sinus infection on CD 2. LMAO! I was put on amoxicillin and I am all good now. CD 13 today!

Hi JPARR wow we are so similar im on CD17 or a few dpo FX'ed we both get our :bfp: this month


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all my next AF is due about 11th August i've never been so excited about getting an visit from AF! I'ts so tempting to try this month as I have been on folic acid again fot 2 months and when I ovulate it will be 2 months and 2 1/2 weeks since the shot. But i'm going to be strong and wait!! How is everyone else. Sending you all lots of baby dust xx


----------



## JPARR01

I was in the same position as you cazi! My 3 months was up a couple days after ovulation. DH and I decided it would be best to wait. Trust me, you will feel better if you wait. You won't worry as much! xx


----------



## cazi77

I know that if something went wrong I would blame myself for not waiting so as hard as it is I think its for the best. I've been shocked at how fast the time has gone - 3 months seemed like forever in the beginning but now its nearly here! Is this your 1st month ttc since methotrexate?


----------



## JPARR01

That is exactly how I felt Cazi. 

This is our first month TTC since the methotrexate shot back in March. We are super excited and very positive this time around. Praying for a BFP in early August!


----------



## cazi77

Good luck. Hope you get that BFP. If not i'll be joining you in 4 weeks time!!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

cazi77 said:


> I know that if something went wrong I would blame myself for not waiting so as hard as it is I think its for the best. I've been shocked at how fast the time has gone - 3 months seemed like forever in the beginning but now its nearly here! Is this your 1st month ttc since methotrexate?

I second that Cazi. I had the shot back in April and i thought 3 months would take forever to pass, to start with it seemed to drag but then all of a sudden it was over and now im ttc again 

FX'ed for all of us that our bodies get it right this time and our little beans get stuck in the right place too


----------



## TrAyBaby

JPARR01 said:


> That is exactly how I felt Cazi.
> 
> This is our first month TTC since the methotrexate shot back in March. We are super excited and very positive this time around. Praying for a BFP in early August!

I hope you get your BFP too. Im now currently in the tww, testing august 2nd :wacko:


----------



## cazi77

TrAyBaby said:


> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> That is exactly how I felt Cazi.
> 
> This is our first month TTC since the methotrexate shot back in March. We are super excited and very positive this time around. Praying for a BFP in early August!
> 
> I hope you get your BFP too. Im now currently in the tww, testing august 2nd :wacko:Click to expand...

sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## JPARR01

Thanks ladies! I am on CD 13 today and hoping to ovulate in 2-3 days! WOOHOOOO! My chart is below is you want to check it out.


----------



## TrAyBaby

i've never charted my temps before but i reckon if i get a BFN this cycle then im gonna start to chart next cycle


----------



## JPARR01

This is the first cycle I have ever charted. Pretty interesting....


----------



## Michelle78

It's exciting to see so many of us back to TTC and feeling good about it! Fingers crossed for you this month, JPARR and Tray.

I am 12 dpiui today, so I am headed to the store after work to pick up a FRER to test tomorrow morning. I don't have any real symptoms to speak of, other than AF not making an appearance, and even that is not surprising since I am on progesterone. I am not especially optimistic that it worked this cycle, but it feels good to be back in the game. I will update tomorrow after I test.


----------



## JPARR01

Fingers crossed for you Michelle!!!!!! I can't believe you haven't bought a test earlier. I would be POAS like crazy!


----------



## cazi77

Michelle78 said:


> It's exciting to see so many of us back to TTC and feeling good about it! Fingers crossed for you this month, JPARR and Tray.
> 
> I am 12 dpiui today, so I am headed to the store after work to pick up a FRER to test tomorrow morning. I don't have any real symptoms to speak of, other than AF not making an appearance, and even that is not surprising since I am on progesterone. I am not especially optimistic that it worked this cycle, but it feels good to be back in the game. I will update tomorrow after I test.

Sending you lots of :dust: keep us updated when you test tomorrow. x


----------



## TrAyBaby

Goodluck Michelle x


----------



## Michelle78

Thanks ladies! I was glad that I didn't have any tests in the house, otherwise I absolutely would have been tempted to start POAS days ago! When I got pregnant in February, my blood test was at 13 dpiui and my hcg was 67 (which I was told was good for only 13 dpiui), so I figured I would allow myself to POAS this time at 13 dpiui (my blood test isn't scheduled until Monday) since if I am pregnant I should have a strong positive by tomorrow. And if it is negative tomorrow, I can just move on to the next cycle and enjoy a glass of wine!


----------



## epump

Fingers crossed for you Michelle!!!! I seriously hope tomorrow is good news!!! I can't believe it's already time to test! For some reason the 2WW has gone by (relatively) quickly.

I've been holding out on early testing as well, since like you I don't have any HPTs in the house :) I'm 10dpo today and still planning on testing Saturday morning (12dpo) so we'll see. No bleeding either but I'm not surprised since I'm also on progesterone.

Definitely update us in the morning! Thinking of you! :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Michelle78 & EPump, I am sooo excited for you both. Fingers crossed and be sure to let us know how you go...:yipee:
I am just looking forward to my blood test on Monday, hopefully back to zero so I can start eating properly again...never craved broccoli and asparagus so much in my life :dance:


----------



## runningmom

Yah Michelle and epump! Sending lots of baby dust. Praying!


I'm a little bummed ladies! Not exactly sure. My hcg count was 123 this week. Yesterday was 5 weeks since I got the shot. I guess this is normal time to get back to 0, but I sure wanted it to be sooner. I feel like I am still grieving and can't move on. I know it won't be long before I and back to TTC. It is so exciting to read your posts and know I will also be there soon enough. I just need a real big hug!


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry that it's taking so long, runningmom. Mine took about 6 weeks, IIRC. It seemed like forever. Then I bled, but I don't think it was a real cycle, because I had a period 3 weeks later and then I was back on a schedule.


----------



## Renzalxx

Runningmom, sending you a big fuzzy cuddle on the breeze to you.
Know exactly how you feel, it has been almost 4 weeks since my initial MTX and I am still at 243 and cannot wait to get down to zero. So exhausted all the time and miserable to say the least.:cry:
Finding it very hard to plaster smile on my face all the time but I am trying my best. Keep your chin up chicken and you and I will be back on track in no time :hugs2:


----------



## Michelle78

Thanks for all the well wishes and baby dust ladies, but it did not work :growlmad: BFN this morning on FRER at 13 dpiui. So, I get to stop the progesterone now and AF should be making her appearance by the end of the weekend or early next week. And I will be enjoying a glass of wine after work. 

Good luck tomorrow epump, let us know how it goes.

Runningmom, :hugs: I hope you are having a better day today. I know how awful the weeks after the shot were, with your hcg down to 123 the end is in sight for you though. I know I started to feel better mentally once my levels were at zero and the 1st AF came. Soon you will be back to TTC and we will be cheering you on :thumbup:


----------



## Faith2781

I am 9 months post mtx shot. and still BFN every month!! This month I have sore breasts and I would have conceived in the last week so the signs are there (for the first time since my loss) but just cannot get my hopes up again.

renzalxx - Mtx side effects last past 0HCG for me unfortunately, I was tired and unwell until xmas (10 weeks) although mtx was 0 after around 6. And even beginning of this year I had numerous UTIs, and caught every bug going. But still preferred that to losing a tube if they damaged it while operating x


----------



## LittleBird

Ugh, sorry Michelle78! I had my first IUI last cycle and it was really hard coming to the end of the LP knowing that it was a negative. How many days does it take for AF to show after you stop Progesterone? You could test again tomorrow morning just to be sure. That's such a hard thing. I mean, what if you're one of those people who don't get a BFP on HPTs until later? I'm just sorry that this is happening. :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

Michelle78 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes and baby dust ladies, but it did not work :growlmad: BFN this morning on FRER at 13 dpiui. So, I get to stop the progesterone now and AF should be making her appearance by the end of the weekend or early next week. And I will be enjoying a glass of wine after work.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow epump, let us know how it goes.
> 
> Runningmom, :hugs: I hope you are having a better day today. I know how awful the weeks after the shot were, with your hcg down to 123 the end is in sight for you though. I know I started to feel better mentally once my levels were at zero and the 1st AF came. Soon you will be back to TTC and we will be cheering you on :thumbup:

Ugh Im sorry Michelle! :hugs: Could there still be a chance that you could get a BFP tmrw morning??? I hope you enjoy your large glass of wine.


----------



## epump

Oh crap, Michelle. I'm sorry to hear about the BFN. :( Do you think you might test one more time this weekend just to be sure?? In any event, treat yourself to really nice glass of wine this weekend. I say, the more expensive the better! :) 

Runningmom, hang in there. You are so close to the end! You will reach 0 soon and then get a regular AF - before you know it you will be TTC again (really, I didn't believe it either but the time FLIES by!). I just looked back at my notes from the time and here is how my cycles re-established, if it helps:

- Shot @ HcG = 3500
- Horrible bleeding/cramping starting ~1 week after the shot, lasted for about 1 week.
- 2.5 weeks after the shot, bleeding/cramping stopped, HcG=77
- Probable ovulation sometime in here when HcG was likely around 20-30.
- 4 weeks after shot, HcG = 0
- Normal AF started 2 weeks later (about 6 weeks after shot)
- regular cycles

Don't be worried if it's taking your body a bit longer to come down. I was actually told that then end is the slowest so I was prepared for it to be 100 - 50 - 20 - 10, etc. and really drag it out. Mine wasn't but I still think that might be normal. But just remember: even though you are not yet at 0 your body is probably already re-establishing itself for normal cycles. Keep an eye out for ovulation signs this coming week as you continue to drop. We are thinking of you! Take care, xxoo


----------



## Michelle78

Thanks ladies! I don't think that there is any chance, there was not even a hint of a second line on the FRER this morning. With my last pregnancy, my hcg was 67 at 13 dpiui, which I was told was good, so I feel like if I was pregnant there would have been at least a hint of a line. I also have zero pregnancy symptoms. Since I have one FRER left, I might take it Sunday morning if AF hasn't shown up by then, just to be 100% sure. 

Littlebird, glad to see you back! With my 1st IUI, which was also a BFN, I started AF while still on progesterone at about 15 or 16 dpiui. I was on vacaction, so wasn't able to go in for the day 15 blood test, so I just stayed on the progesterone until AF came. Once I stopped it, AF started full force. I'm hoping that AF is here Sunday or Monday, because I just want to get on with the next cycle.

epump, how are you feeling, any encouraging signs?


----------



## TrAyBaby

:hugs: to you Michelle, I think you should defo do another test on Sunday just to make sure.

How are all you lovely ladies today? I feel like utter POOP :cry: This was supposed to be a happy week for us as it was our first cycle ttc since MXT. I dont chart or do OPK i just go by my cycle and CM. Anyway i think i ovulated tues or wed this week. We did lots of BD :haha: but i had the worst cold this week with a massivly high fever on wed!!!! Since yesterday morning i have developed this annoying cough. I've literally been having a coughing fit for the last 2 days (day and night). Because of this what are the chances i can still conceive? My right lung hurts so much from coughing and all the muscles in my stomack and abdomen are on fire from my all my coughing fits. My temp has also been sky high - so all in all not a very welcoming environment for a much wanted little bean :cry:


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi girls

Please can I join this thread? Had a shot of MTX today for a suspected ectopic. Have already lost my right tube to a previous ectopic last year.

I don't know how long it takes for symptoms to kick in, but I think I've started bleeding already and having some pretty painful cramps :( Really feeling devastated that I've had to make this decision but I suppose grateful that I've had the chance to save my remaining tube. 

Carmen. x


----------



## epump

Carmen, I am so sorry for your losses. Horrible that you had to go through this twice. Wishing you have a fast and speedy drop down to 0. Hang in there. xxoo


----------



## Hpyns4life

Carmen :hugs: I'm so sorry for you loses. I'm the only "one tuber" here, but the rest of these ladies are an amazing support for ectopic loses and those recovering from the methotrexate shot. I hope your numbers go down to 0 quickly and I'm glad you were able to have the opportunity to save your remaining tube.


----------



## runningmom

Thank you SO much for all the encouragement! You ladies are amazing! 
Renzalxx- I am with ya. I feel like crap most of the time and get frustrated at my body but I know I need rest and healing. In due time.
Michelle- I am so sorry for BFN :( Maybe it's still too early to show two lines. And, thanks for your sweet words. 
epump- That does help. You are right. The light is at the end of the tunnel. I'm hangin in. 
TrAyBaby- I am so sorry and hope you feel better soon. 
Carmen- I am SO sorry for your loss. Take care of your body and rest.

I do feel better today. It is quite strange how some days are bad and some days are better. I just go with the flow and try to make it through. Our blessings are great and not complete.


----------



## sarbear4266

Hpyns4life said:


> Carmen :hugs: I'm so sorry for you loses. I'm the only "one tuber" here, but the rest of these ladies are an amazing support for ectopic loses and those recovering from the methotrexate shot. I hope your numbers go down to 0 quickly and I'm glad you were able to have the opportunity to save your remaining tube.

I'm also a one tuber :)


----------



## Hpyns4life

sarbear: I didn't know you were a one tuber also! :hugs: At least we have each other and some wonderful ladies on bnb. I don't know where I'd be without this forum. FX'd we find oue happiness soon!
runningmom: I'm glad you're hanging in there, it's so hard in the beginning. But like epump says, at least there's a light that you can focus on and a goal to reach out to. :flower:


----------



## sarbear4266

I find a lot of comfort with bnb...I pray that everyone gets their BFP's!


----------



## epump

Hey everyone! Well, I got a :bfp: this morning!!!! I used a First Response (is that what everyone refers to when they say FRER??) hpt and FMU. The second line is most definitely there! It's not quite as dark as the control line but it's definitely darker than some of my earlier faint double lines. I'm 12dpo today. I'm feeling excited and of course a little scared and nervous. But I'm going to do my very best to take this one day at a time.

I've been feeling tired and cranky for the past week and a half. My breasts have been sore, but I would say the most prominent symptom so far has been a general queasiness. All week I've been on/off queasy - eating seems to help each time, but then it comes back a few hours later.

Next steps will be to call my FS on Monday and probably go in for my first beta on Monday or Tuesday. So nervous about that. Praying this little guy is burrowing deep in my uterus for a nice long stay! But for now I'm going to try and enjoy these next few days as best as I can! xxoo


----------



## JPARR01

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so freaking excited for you! WOOP WOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let us see a picture of the test LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

:happydance: epump SO happy for you :happydance: congrats :happydance: yeah defo relax and enjoy the next few days :happydance:


----------



## cazi77

epump - massive congratulations I am very happy for you. Its great to have some good news and has given me hope! xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Yay epump that's awesome!!! congrats!!

to everyone else, thanks so much for the kind words and support....

Carmen. xx


----------



## runningmom

Yah epump! CONGRATS!!!!!!!! I am SO happy for you. I am praying the little one burrows as well. Relax and take care of yourself. WooHoo!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, epump, you did it! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Kiki0522

Epump- Congrautlations!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies,

I had my mtx shot in mid January and I'm still waiting for that bfp. This is the first month that i'm experiencing symptoms that I think are promising. So i'm keeping my fingers crossed. 
I remember seeing some of you ladies while I was going through my ordeal and I'm happy some have became pregnant.. And i'm hoping for the rest to become pregnant soon! :flower:


----------



## happigail

Hi everyone :) sorry I've been so Mia recently, I got myself deep down depressed there for while, but I've had 2 better days.

Hello Carmen, so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you xxx

Epump.. EEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!! Congrats to you sweet lady!!! Xxx

Everyone else, hope you are all well. I've had a coil fitted to tide me over until I can ttc again. It went ok but I'm still bleeding... I think I might be having af number 1 and it's merged as I got really cranky and had soar boobies so I think that's it. 

Hugs all round xxxx


----------



## Renzalxx

EPUMP... WOOOOOOP WOOOOOOP AWESOME NEWS!!!!, started my Monday morning feeling poopie and now feel like doing a cartweel down the office hallway for you. Fantastic news and all the very very best hun xxxxx :wohoo:

Glad to have you back HappiGail and sorry you have been having such a rough time. Keep your chin up and know we are all here for :flower:you x

Carmen, so very sorry for your loss and wishing you a speedy recovery and big hugs to you :hugs: I am currently waiting to hear from the hospital to see if my HCG has dropped down from 243... fingers crossed....


Woo!, just heard from the doc and I am at 9...... hopefully back to normal next week!!!


----------



## Michelle78

epump, OMG!!! Congrats, I have everything crossed that you have a thoroughly uneventful 9 months! Please keep us updated on how everything is going. I am so excited for you!!


----------



## epump

Thank you everyone! Your enthusiasm and support are so appreciated! 

I have to confess: I am feeling so vulnerable and scared this morning. I spent all weekend in high spirits and was generally feeling very optmisitic and positive about the BFP. But then I took another hpt this morning (at 14dpo and 48 hours since the one on Saturday at 12dpo) and I didn't think the line was much darker. DH swears it's darker and I guess I can see a little bit, but I was honestly expecting a BRIGHT PINK test line this morning and it wasn't it. Now I'm terrified that history is going to repeat itself like last time.

I guess we really won't know anything until my first beta, probably tomorrow and then the repeat beta 48 hours after that. I probably won't take any more tests b/c it's causing me too much anxiety. I would post pictures but I'm already at work. 

I just feel like crying - I really wanted to see a strong dark line like everyone else. I'm just feeling so vulnerable and scared and terrified again. 

Thanks for listening you guys. And thanks so much for your support and kind words. xxoo


----------



## JPARR01

You just need to try and stay positive. For us ladies who have suffered miscarriages, our first instinct is always to suspect the worst because it has happened to us. You NEED to TRY and stay positive and know that this is your forever baby! I wouldn't take anymore tests because it seems to just be stressing you out. Go in and get your beta done and take it from there. Keep your head up Erin and stay positive hun! WE LOVE YA!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

epump -- it's normal to be worried about a new pregnancy after what you've been through! You're right, the only way of knowing what's happening for sure is to wait for the beta numbers. Just keep that in mind! :hugs:


----------



## epump

Thanks guys. It means a lot to hear your words of encouragement. I'm on the verge of tears at my desk - ahh, horomones. 

I'll keep you posted with my beta tomorrow and I'll try not an hijack this thread anymore with my issues. 

But thanks for being my cheerleaders right now :)


----------



## TrAyBaby

goodluck for tomorrow epump :hugs:


----------



## runningmom

Good luck tomorroe, epump! One day at a time. It's hard not to be anxious after all you've been through. Take it for what it is now. I'm praying little toot is getting comfy inside mommy. hugs


----------



## JPARR01

Good luck tmrw!!!!!!!!! 
Hijack the thread??!!??! Are you serious!!!!!! DON'T BE SILLY! We want to know everything going on!!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

:dust:
All the best for tommorow Epump... everything is going to go great x


----------



## Michelle78

epump, sorry you had such a rough day yesterday :hugs: Like JPARR said, it is not hijacking, we want to know what is going on with you! I hope everything goes well today, update us with any news.


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, I had my methotrexate shot in feb 11, it took 4 weeks for my numbers to get below 2, I did my 3 months stretch of no TTC, then when we were allowed to try again I got made redundant, but luckily I am now back in work and would love to join you ladies to chat while TTC and hopefully hear loads of success stories xxx


----------



## epump

First beta was 384!! Progesterone is 32!! I'm very cautiously hopeful and optimistic! Even my nurse was like, "This is a very good number!" 

Next beta is Thursday morning to see if it's doubling. 

xoxo


----------



## Bells n Bump

Congrats Epump!! Heres to a happy and healthy nine months xxx
:happydance:


----------



## JPARR01

That is wonderful news!!!!!!!!! Super duper happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh that is fantastic news!!! Sounds pretty perfect to me! Can't wait to hear Thursdays results!


----------



## Renzalxx

:yipee:AWESOME NEWS EPUMP... yippeeeeeeeee


----------



## cazi77

Thats fab news e-pump. Keep us all posted xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Fantastic numbers epump :happydance: i wish you a H&H 9 months


----------



## BetsyRN

Can't wait to hear tomorrow's results, epump! Hopefully, you'll be able to get an US done next week!?!? (Sorry, I think I'm the real hijacker of the thread...)


----------



## epump

Beta update! Beta #2 (17dpo) was 737, which is doubling time of 51 hrs. My nurse said this was very good and well within the 48-72hr doubling range they like to see. Of course, I wish it had been a full 48 hr double but 51 hours is still just as good, right??? My progesterone is holding steady at 37.3. 

I will go in for an u/s next Friday when I will be 5w6d (based on LMP - but I ovulated later on CD17 so I might be a little behind).

Felling pretty good with my numbers, just trying to breathe, breathe, breathe! One day at a time is my mantra. 

Thanks everyone - I appreciate all your comments SO MUCH! xoxo


----------



## JPARR01

WOOOHOOOO Erin!!!!!! So excited. Can't wait for the ultrasound now!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Those numbers are great Epump, congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## runningmom

Yah! Praise the Lord. Still praying epump! Woo Hoo!!!!!! Take care of yourself and let LO get comfy.


----------



## cazi77

Yey epump those numbers are fab.

AFM errrm I have a problem! Been away for a romantic night in Chester with my DH. Had a lovely meal and wine last night and one thing lead to another. I am now fretting coz I am due to ovulate and its only been 2 1/2 months since the methotrexate and the plan was to wait until next month!! I know there is nothing I can do about it now but know it shouldn't have happened.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Kiki0522

Epump! That is great news!! SO happy for you! 

Cazi- Don't worry! It's been 2 and a half months? That's good! My doctor told me we didn't have to wait the whole 3. Just a couple cycles or a couple of months. You are close enough to the 3 mark.


----------



## TrAyBaby

:happydance: chufffed for you epump, those are really strong numbers. I have that mantra too one day at a time. Take things nice and easy and remember to take some slow deep breathes everyday. My very best wishes go to you and your bean :happydance:

On another note looks like it was not my month :cry: This was our first month ttc after MTX but the day after i ovulated i was hit with an awful cold and fever. Im still signed off work ill but go back in a few days. Anyway this morning the :witch: got me 5 DAYS EARLY!!!! Boo. As sad as i am im a little relieved as i've constantly been worried about the medication i've been taking and the constant daily fevers i've been having. OK time to dry my eyes and move on. Next month will be my month. Goodluck to all the other chicas out there ttc


----------



## JPARR01

You sure its not implantation bleeding!?!?!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Oh such wonderful news!! Epump I'm so happy for you :hugs: That's how it's done ladies! Let's all follow suit okay?

I should be OVing in the next few days, not sure if which side it'll be on, maybe I'll double up on my tube side! We're still in the very beginning stages of picking a fert clinic for IVF. Waiting on FIL (pediatrician in the state where fert clinics are) to check into the doc to make sure he's reputable. So we're still working on that angle. In the meantime we'll continue to ttc naturally. That's all we can do :thumbup:


----------



## epump

Edited because I'm going to do my best to stop worrying :) thanks everyone!

Traybaby, def. could be implantation bleeding!

Hypno, glad you are progressing on the IVF front. Fingers crossed for a natural this month!

JPARR, what day dpo are????


----------



## TrAyBaby

I hoped it was implantation bleeding too but it's too heavy, I'm having to wear pads :cry: 

Just focusing on next month now


----------



## Bells n Bump

I think I'm out this month too, I think due to wprk and other commitments we just didn't do enough, so its on to next month.

Although I think next month I ovulate from the right side which is where my ectopic was and even though I was lucky and didn't lose a tube I am worried to try. At the time of having the methotrexate shot I asked the doc if I would have a follow up test to see if my tube was damaged and he said chances are it was already damaged, so now I'm scared to try and get pregnant while ovulating on the right side.

Am I being daft????

xxx


----------



## JPARR01

Today is 5DPO. It is going to slow!!!!! Check out my chart.


----------



## epump

What day are you going to test???


----------



## JPARR01

I have absolutely no idea what day I should test. The only thing I got going on is creamy CM, cramps, and like a pulling/straining feeling in my right boob. It's weird.


----------



## LittleBird

Bells n Bump said:


> I think I'm out this month too, I think due to wprk and other commitments we just didn't do enough, so its on to next month.
> 
> Although I think next month I ovulate from the right side which is where my ectopic was and even though I was lucky and didn't lose a tube I am worried to try. At the time of having the methotrexate shot I asked the doc if I would have a follow up test to see if my tube was damaged and he said chances are it was already damaged, so now I'm scared to try and get pregnant while ovulating on the right side.
> 
> Am I being daft????
> 
> xxx

People don't always ovulate on alternating sides. So you may or may not ovulate on the right side. When I had my methotrexate, I was worried about the tube being damaged, but an HSG I had a couple of months ago showed that my tubes were fine. You can have the test done and still TTC that cycle, some people have gotten their BFP immediately following their HSG. Since you're worried about it, I would see if I could have the test done just so you know what you're dealing with. It is scary deciding to TTC again after methotrexate, but worth it! :hugs:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Bells: Sometimes the tube can be damaged by an ectopic, but sometimes it's just fine. Is there a reason to think that it would not be fine? I had a ruptured appendix that created TONS of inflammation and scare tissue so that's most likely why my tubes are damaged. Sometimes ectopics are just flukes. I'm hoping yours was just random and your tubes are just fine :thumbup: I can only tell which side I'm OVing on when I have a cyst or it pings and pangs. This cycle, I have no idea :shrug: It is still very scary to ttc after an ectopic. FX'd for you :hugs:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Thank you LittleBird and Hpyns4life, I think I have just been over analysing, there is no reason to suggest my tube could be damaged it was only what the doc said at the time about it probably was already damaged for this to happen, then I have been trying to guess which side I am ovulating going on where I get twinges around that time but those could have been anything or me trying to convince myself, I think it would be best if I stop panicing and go for it and see what happens, its definately game on next cycle!!

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Bells n Bump said:


> Thank you LittleBird and Hpyns4life, I think I have just been over analysing, there is no reason to suggest my tube could be damaged it was only what the doc said at the time about it probably was already damaged for this to happen, then I have been trying to guess which side I am ovulating going on where I get twinges around that time but those could have been anything or me trying to convince myself, I think it would be best if I stop panicing and go for it and see what happens, its definately game on next cycle!!
> 
> Good luck everyone :dust:

Yeah, I tried to think about all the reasons why that 1st miscarriage happened, whether it even was ectopic (they never did an ultrasound) and whether something was wrong with my tubes to begin with. It's hard to know without tests. I was sure that something was wrong with my tubes before my HSG, so imagine my surprise when the dye flowed straight through! It was a relief, for sure! If you had your methotrexate early enough in the pregnancy, the chances are good that it prevented damage to your tube. I just keep trusting that my body knows what it's doing and hopefully everything will happen correctly next time!


----------



## cazi77

Hello how is everyone. 
Well I'm in the 2ww by accident after a bottle or 2 of wine! I have very mixed feelings about it!! Hope we get some more BFP's on here soon xx


----------



## JPARR01

Ughhhhh speechless! Am i seeing things?!?!?!
 



Attached Files:







PGtest8-2.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 41


----------



## LittleBird

No! I see it too! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh wow! I see it too! Congratulations!! You girls give me hope conceiving after an ectopic and methotrexate!


----------



## Renzalxx

:flower:That is how mine looked too.... yipeeee.... fingers crossed hun xxxxx


----------



## JPARR01

Thanks ladies!!!! Super duper excited!!!!!!!


----------



## Hpyns4life

OMG congrats Jparr!!! How many dpo are you? YAY!!!!!

I have my initial consultation with fert specialist on Thurs. I'm really excited to get things started! It's been 8 months ttc naturally and I was recommended to try for 6 months, so here we go!


----------



## cazi77

JPARR01 said:


> Thanks ladies!!!! Super duper excited!!!!!!!

Congratulations xx


----------



## JPARR01

@HPYN - Best of luck at the fertility specialist! Hopefully this will get the ball rolling and you will be PG before you know it! xoxoxox

Yesterday was 9DPO. I will test again in a bit.


----------



## Bells n Bump

Congratulation Jparr, hope u av a happy n healthy nine months xxx


----------



## Dee1989

Hi ladies ive been following this post for a while now, well since I had a methotrexate shot on 30th June. Found out i was pregnant with my first on 13th June (day my period was due) back and forwards to docs that week and they confirmd pregnancy with hcg and vaginal ultrasound, day after untrasound had pains kind of in right side and bleeding so went to hospital and they said all was fine, next day pains were so bad so back at hospital they did a scan and said the baby had gone they then gave me a d&c the same day and kept me in all weekend, they also sent results off to lab. When i went back for bloods on the thursday they had dropped to 112 but my d&c results stated i had not been pregnant thats why i ended up having the shot as they told me ectopic. 
I appologise for the long story its just i still keep thinking that maybe it wasnt ectopic, my first hcg was 405 then went to over 1000 in 2 days then after the d&c went to 600 then 112 on the day of the shot, i also had no pain and no bleeding. I am living abroad so the language barrier has been so hard and ive found out most of my info online, like not being able to try again until 3 months time.
The reason im posting is ive just got my first period this month since the shot which im happy about but i have just found out my mum is pregnant :/ She will probably be around the same weeks as i would have been now. Im happy for her but i cant help feeling upset and thinking will it ever go ok for me.
Just wondering how anybody else would feel about it. x


----------



## LittleBird

Dee, I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs:

I am sure that's hard for you, hearing about your mom's pregnancy so soon after having a loss like this one. It is always hard, whether it's your mom or another relative or a friend. Especially if it's someone close to you. My BFF told me about her pregnancy and she had her baby less than a month after mine would have been due. I am happy for her, but it became harder and harder to see her. But she's been through losses, so I know she understands what I'm going through. Believe me, it will go OK. You have seen lots of ladies on this thread getting their BFP recently. It takes time to go through the whole process, but you will definitely get there!


----------



## Dee1989

Thank you LittleBird. Im sure it will get easier, i think maybe its also as im an only child and their will be 23 years between me and this baby. It also took me and my partner 8 months to try and took my mum like 2 without much trying at all. Im just getting so impatient on wanting to try again but have loved reading this thread on others stories. Thank you


----------



## epump

Dee, I am so sorry for your loss. I'm sure it must be very difficult to watch your mom's pregnancy when you were supposed to be pregnant as well. Big hugs to you - hang in there!!

Oh my gosh, JPARR!!!! Congrats!!!! I definitely see the line!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## epump

Hypns, good luck at your fertility specialist appointment!!


----------



## runningmom

YAY jparr! I am SO excited for you. Lots of prayers.

I am so sorry for your loss Dee. I know how hard it is seeing others around who are pregnant with no problem. I have many friends and a cousin pregnant now. Several of my friends are due about the time I would have had my LO. God has a plan. One day at a time living in faith. Your LO will come.

Good Luck Hypns at FS.


----------



## TrAyBaby

:happydance: JPARR CONGRATS :happydance: Amazing news SOOOOO happy for you :happydance:


----------



## belleedancr

Hi Ladies,

About how long after your levels went down to zero did you get your first period? 

Thanks!


----------



## JPARR01

It took me about 4 weeks from when my levels were at 0 till I got my first AF.


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi belleedancr
I had my weekly bloods on Monday (HCG down to 3..... so close) and the doc advised it can anywhere between 2 - 4 weeks before you get your period. Never looked forward to mine so much in my life heh heh... Desperately hoping my next bloods on Monday state I am down to ZERO whoop whoop :wohoo:then I can start building myself up again.
All the best xxx:flower:


----------



## coxy1978

Renzalxx said:


> Hi belleedancr
> I had my weekly bloods on Monday (HCG down to 3..... so close) and the doc advised it can anywhere between 2 - 4 weeks before you get your period. Never looked forward to mine so much in my life heh heh... Desperately hoping my next bloods on Monday state I am down to ZERO whoop whoop :wohoo:then I can start building myself up again.
> All the best xxx:flower:

Hi Renzalaxx, 

I had conual ectopic in feb/march this year! It was so distressing and terrifying as docs told me it was the most dangerous type of ectopic you can get..

I struggled to come to terms with it and was so afraid of rupture, getting my first propper period was just the biggest relief. 

Im still experiencing strange twinges in my side but i am trying again now. 
Do you worry about it happening again?


----------



## coxy1978

belleedancr said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> About how long after your levels went down to zero did you get your first period?
> 
> Thanks!

Hi, did you have much bleeding during your treatment? 

I didnt really bleed much at all after my jab...took 4 weeks for my HCG to get to about 3, and then i began bleeding about 3 days after that. Im not sure if this was a period as im not sure its possible to ovulate unless your hcg is at 0?? But i did get tender bb's few days before...rise in temp and vivid dreams...all like i would if it was a period. But with this bleed, i passed lots of hard crumbly black stuff...like loads of it...so sorry for TMI...it was like black pudding...im assuming that was the remains of the ectopic, i just dont know. 

After that, my next period kept me waiting 6-7 weeks...and then back to normal after that. 

I dont know if any of this info helps as I would imagine things can be very dif for dif people, depending on how the ectopic comes away - absorbtion or loss with blood. 

Do you feel like a period could be on the way yet? x


----------



## TrAyBaby

After i got the shot i bled for 8/9 days, then it took 3 weeks for my levels to go down to 14 (that's when i was offically discharged from the care of the hospital) and then i got my first period 3 weeks 5 days after the shot. Its a shitty thing to go through but we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## belleedancr

coxy1978 said:


> Hi, did you have much bleeding during your treatment?
> 
> I didnt really bleed much at all after my jab...took 4 weeks for my HCG to get to about 3, and then i began bleeding about 3 days after that. Im not sure if this was a period as im not sure its possible to ovulate unless your hcg is at 0?? But i did get tender bb's few days before...rise in temp and vivid dreams...all like i would if it was a period. But with this bleed, i passed lots of hard crumbly black stuff...like loads of it...so sorry for TMI...it was like black pudding...im assuming that was the remains of the ectopic, i just dont know.
> 
> After that, my next period kept me waiting 6-7 weeks...and then back to normal after that.
> 
> I dont know if any of this info helps as I would imagine things can be very dif for dif people, depending on how the ectopic comes away - absorbtion or loss with blood.
> 
> Do you feel like a period could be on the way yet? x

I got the shot two weeks ago today (levels were at 69 at the time) and never had a ton of bleeding, the worst of it was the first couple of days. It had been mainly spotting that lasted until a couple of days ago, now I'm down to nothing. My levels were at 15.4 as of this past Tuesday so I'm anticipating that I'm close to zero by my next draw this coming Tuesday. I don't really "feel" like I'm going to get my period because I was so irregular with my cycles but for the sake of being positive I believe that my body will go back on track, just not sure how quickly. I guess I'll find out on my own soon enough! 

This is a great support group, ladies. You've all been really helpful with your information.

Thanks!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bells n Bump

belleedancr said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> About how long after your levels went down to zero did you get your first period?
> 
> Thanks!

Mine took about 4/5 weeks to return after I was discharged from the EPU, the good news was after not having a regular period since coming off the dep in 2009 my af now comes every 28 days to the hour!!


----------



## Renzalxx

coxy1978 said:


> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi belleedancr
> I had my weekly bloods on Monday (HCG down to 3..... so close) and the doc advised it can anywhere between 2 - 4 weeks before you get your period. Never looked forward to mine so much in my life heh heh... Desperately hoping my next bloods on Monday state I am down to ZERO whoop whoop :wohoo:then I can start building myself up again.
> All the best xxx:flower:
> 
> Hi Renzalaxx,
> 
> I had conual ectopic in feb/march this year! It was so distressing and terrifying as docs told me it was the most dangerous type of ectopic you can get..
> 
> I struggled to come to terms with it and was so afraid of rupture, getting my first propper period was just the biggest relief.
> 
> Im still experiencing strange twinges in my side but i am trying again now.
> Do you worry about it happening again?Click to expand...

Hi Coxy1978:flower:

Yes, I too am struggling with the loss and the terrifying fact I could have lost my uterus or even my life - and that it may happen again... I was treated with 4 injections of Methotrexate every second day for 8 days and about 2 weeks later I had a mini labour (LOTS of blood, clots and contractions) which was excrutiating but since then things are beggining to go back to normal. It has been about 5 weeks all up so I am pretty lucky in that area... 

I am really looking forward to trying again to conceive but am worried about the amout of MTX in my system so will be visiting a specialist on Monday to see what they think is the right amount of time to wait....

All the very best with your baby making ventures, I will have all my fingers and toes crossed for you, be sure to keep us posted....:hugs::dust:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies! Just had my consultation w/ FS. He said my remaining tube did not look normal and that it was doubtful I could get PG naturally :( So we're moving forward w/ IVF, most likely it will be late Sept!!!! I'm a bit overwhelmed right now. He mentioned that because my tube looked possibly blocked I could have less of a success rate then if it was fully open, so I'm nervous but optimistic. In my mind, I will be PG in 2 months!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Sorry to hear your news Hpyns4life, stretching a big fuzzy cuddle from over here to you...:hugs:

I have a great feeling about your IVF, every friend of mine (about 4) with various degrees of infertifility have had success with IVF so lots of babydust on the breeze to you xx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Thank you Renzalxx :hugs: That means a lot to me. I have a really good feeling about the IVF too. I never felt very optimistic about ttc naturally, I thought my tube wasn't good enough, but the docs said it was and to go ahead naturally. It's nice to have some confirmation. I just "know" that this is going to work. And I'm usually right! :haha:


----------



## coxy1978

Renzalxx said:


> coxy1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi belleedancr
> I had my weekly bloods on Monday (HCG down to 3..... so close) and the doc advised it can anywhere between 2 - 4 weeks before you get your period. Never looked forward to mine so much in my life heh heh... Desperately hoping my next bloods on Monday state I am down to ZERO whoop whoop :wohoo:then I can start building myself up again.
> All the best xxx:flower:
> 
> Hi Renzalaxx,
> 
> I had conual ectopic in feb/march this year! It was so distressing and terrifying as docs told me it was the most dangerous type of ectopic you can get..
> 
> I struggled to come to terms with it and was so afraid of rupture, getting my first propper period was just the biggest relief.
> 
> Im still experiencing strange twinges in my side but i am trying again now.
> Do you worry about it happening again?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Coxy1978:flower:
> 
> Yes, I too am struggling with the loss and the terrifying fact I could have lost my uterus or even my life - and that it may happen again... I was treated with 4 injections of Methotrexate every second day for 8 days and about 2 weeks later I had a mini labour (LOTS of blood, clots and contractions) which was excrutiating but since then things are beggining to go back to normal. It has been about 5 weeks all up so I am pretty lucky in that area...
> 
> I am really looking forward to trying again to conceive but am worried about the amout of MTX in my system so will be visiting a specialist on Monday to see what they think is the right amount of time to wait....
> 
> All the very best with your baby making ventures, I will have all my fingers and toes crossed for you, be sure to keep us posted....:hugs::dust:Click to expand...


Oh bless you, having 4 lots of methotrexate? :hugs: why did you have to have 4 doses so close together? What were your HCG levels? Mine were 3'000 the day before my shot, but had a small bleed over night and just before the shot they had dropped to about 1'800. 

Did they ever give you an option to attempt it surgically? i read on internet a post from a lady who had her cornual ectopic removed with surgery...but my doctors just told me it was not an option as the risks (death from excessive bleeding) were too high. 

I was 9+ weeks when i eventually got the shot. They spent far too long looking for it i think! I dont think i slept for about 6 weeks...it was the worst experience of my life. All i could think about was if something was to happen to me - i was afraid for my children (i have 3 already) and couldnt bare leaving them without their mum. 

Im a nervous wreck about trying again, but i know there is no other way round it, if i want to complete my family, I have to take a risk. I think if it does happen again, I wouldnt risk it a third time. I am truely grateful for the 3 children i already have, and i feel it must be so much worse for those of you who have experienced this for your first pregnancy! 

I think the usual time to wait after methotrexate is 3 months, but i dont know if its longer if you had a higher dose. 
Awwww, I really wish you lots of luck - and also all the other ladies reading these threads - :dust: to all of you! xx


----------



## Michelle78

Hi ladies, it's been a while since I've checked in and I just wanted to see how everyone is doing.

Welcome to all the new ladies, I know this is a crappy club to belong to but these ladies are great and an amazing support.

epump, I hope that your u/s goes perfectly and shows your little bean getting nice and comfy in your uterus!

JPARR, OMG!! So what is the update, have you had a blood test yet? So excited for you!

Hpyns, you have such a great attitude about everything. I'm glad you were at least able to get some answers and have a plan going forward. I too have known a lot of women with various fertility issues that have had wonderful success with IVF (and on the first attempt no less). I know you will do great too, and September is not that far away! 

As for me, I am on CD 12 today, and this cycle I have thankfully responded to my meds. I have a nice big follie at 21.9 mm (mature for women on clomid is between 20 and 24), so I am doing my shot to force ovulation tonight and going for my IUI on Sunday. My follie is on the left ovary, and with the pregnancy that they were worried could be ectopic I ovulated from the right, so I'm glad I don't have to think about that too much. On to the 2 week wait!


----------



## JPARR01

Thanks Michelle! I did go for bloods on Wednesday (10dpo) and my HCG was at 14. I went back this morning and will get results later on today. Fingers crossed. For updates on me this is my journal ----> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...topic-methotrexate-shot-stalkers-welcome.html

I don't always post my updates on here. Sorry ladies!


@ Hpyns4life- I am sorry to hear about your remaining tube... :hugs: Although, how great is it that you finally got answers and that you will start IVF in September!!!!!!! Praying you get that sticky bean in September. :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## epump

Hypns, I'm glad you finally got some answers that you were looking for. Almost a relief to hear a dr. confirm what you were feeling all along, huh? We will all be here rooting for you when Sept comes around for IVF!

JPARR, keep us posted for beta #2!

Michelle, so encouraging to hear you have a nice fat follie!! YOu're almost already in the 2WW again - hooray!

Lots of babydust to all the new folks on this thread! What an amazing group of girls here!

As for me, my pregnancy is in the UTERUS!! I am measuring exactly on track at 5w6d - saw a beautiful gestational sac and yolk sac!! I go back next Friday for another u/s to see the heartbeat. The u/s technician said everything looked spot on! She was so nice considering I burst into tears as soon as I got on the table! I told her how I was scared of another ectopic, she put the wand in right away and said, "You can relax it's not ectopic!" Then she did all the measurements and pointed things out along the way. Turns out I ovulated on the same side as the ectopic - which I had been worried about since I read most women alternate sides and knew that this month lined up with me left side again. I know there are still hurdles out there, but it's a huge weight off my shoulders to know it's not ectopic again!

Much love and warm wishes to everyone on this thread! xoxo


----------



## Bells n Bump

Congratulations epump, thats great news. I love hearing stories like yours it gives me so much hope. 

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and keep us updated xxx


----------



## coxy1978

I know im repeating other comments but i still feel the urge and excitement to congratulate you successful and very brave ladies!

e-pump! Thats amazing! You must be over the moon! I agree with bells' that it really gives us hope. And those betas look lovely and healthy...hope you dont suffer too much with the morning sickness!! Often, its the higher your levels - the stronger the sickness!! But if you do, i have some tips I can share. x

Bells n bump - I see you're due to test soon, good luck to you too! 

JPARR - congrats to you and hope the blood tests and eventually your scan reveal everything is where it should be! 

Hpyns - Sounds like you have recieved some confirmation and it sounds very hopeful that you'll eventually get a sticky bean, my fingers are crossed for you. 

and likewise for Michelle - wish you lots of luck this month. 

I dont have a ticker but im pretty sure im ripe and ready, so theres gonna be plenty of action this wkend! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Epump!!!! Happy happy news!! :happydance: That's such a relief :)
Jparr: FX'd HCG doubles and everything is perfect!


----------



## Michelle78

epump, that is such amazing news! I am so happy for you, and I can't wait to get next week's update on the heartbeat!


----------



## runningmom

YAH! epump. I am so happy for you. Praying little one gets real comfy inside mommy for a good 9 months. Big hug!!

hypns- I'm glad things went well at FS. Praying!!! You have an amazing attitude. One day at a time.

Welcome newbies! 

I haven't posted in a while. It is so nice to hear great positive stories. You women are so strong and amazing. This support is wonderful! I found out my beta HCGs were 22 end of July, 5 weeks after metho shot. My bleeding has finally stopped after 2 full months of bleeding nonstop. I go Tuesday for last (hopefully) blood work, another u/s, and consult with doc to see where I go from here. This has been such a long process. 7 weeks this Wed. Fx'd and praying for good, positive news Tues. to move forward on TTC. I am hoping my cysts have gone and my tubes are clear. The nurse mentioned the doc might want to do a dye test to check my tubes. Anyone had this done? What should I expect?

Hugs to all!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

coxy1978 said:


> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coxy1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi belleedancr
> I had my weekly bloods on Monday (HCG down to 3..... so close) and the doc advised it can anywhere between 2 - 4 weeks before you get your period. Never looked forward to mine so much in my life heh heh... Desperately hoping my next bloods on Monday state I am down to ZERO whoop whoop :wohoo:then I can start building myself up again.
> All the best xxx:flower:
> 
> Hi Renzalaxx,
> 
> I had conual ectopic in feb/march this year! It was so distressing and terrifying as docs told me it was the most dangerous type of ectopic you can get..
> 
> I struggled to come to terms with it and was so afraid of rupture, getting my first propper period was just the biggest relief.
> 
> Im still experiencing strange twinges in my side but i am trying again now.
> Do you worry about it happening again?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Coxy1978:flower:
> 
> Yes, I too am struggling with the loss and the terrifying fact I could have lost my uterus or even my life - and that it may happen again... I was treated with 4 injections of Methotrexate every second day for 8 days and about 2 weeks later I had a mini labour (LOTS of blood, clots and contractions) which was excrutiating but since then things are beggining to go back to normal. It has been about 5 weeks all up so I am pretty lucky in that area...
> 
> I am really looking forward to trying again to conceive but am worried about the amout of MTX in my system so will be visiting a specialist on Monday to see what they think is the right amount of time to wait....
> 
> All the very best with your baby making ventures, I will have all my fingers and toes crossed for you, be sure to keep us posted....:hugs::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh bless you, having 4 lots of methotrexate? :hugs: why did you have to have 4 doses so close together? What were your HCG levels? Mine were 3'000 the day before my shot, but had a small bleed over night and just before the shot they had dropped to about 1'800.
> 
> Did they ever give you an option to attempt it surgically? i read on internet a post from a lady who had her cornual ectopic removed with surgery...but my doctors just told me it was not an option as the risks (death from excessive bleeding) were too high.
> 
> I was 9+ weeks when i eventually got the shot. They spent far too long looking for it i think! I dont think i slept for about 6 weeks...it was the worst experience of my life. All i could think about was if something was to happen to me - i was afraid for my children (i have 3 already) and couldnt bare leaving them without their mum.
> 
> Im a nervous wreck about trying again, but i know there is no other way round it, if i want to complete my family, I have to take a risk. I think if it does happen again, I wouldnt risk it a third time. I am truely grateful for the 3 children i already have, and i feel it must be so much worse for those of you who have experienced this for your first pregnancy!
> 
> I think the usual time to wait after methotrexate is 3 months, but i dont know if its longer if you had a higher dose.
> Awwww, I really wish you lots of luck - and also all the other ladies reading these threads - :dust: to all of you! xxClick to expand...

Thanks sweetness for your kind words, it really means alot to have someone understand exactly what you are going through...:flower:
My levels were at around 6000 and then after the shots they fell pretty quickly. I was about 8 weeks when they diagnosed my ectopic on 29/6/11. Im anxiously awaiting my results from my bloods this morning to see if I am now zero, fingers crossed. Then will have a chitchat to one of the nurses to see what the next step is...:happydance:
Not sure why they gave me so much MTX, Surgery definately wasnt an option as like you, could have been lethal... poo bum wee! Certainly not the nicest experience for my first pregnancy but we will try again as soon as were allowed to. Im 35 and DH is 32 so we cant really waste anymore time.
All the very best to you and everyone else on this thread who is TTC... so much good news on here of late too.... makes my heart warm xxx:friends:


----------



## Renzalxx

Yay ladies, EPump and JParr so very excited for you bothxxx

Whoop Whoop! Im finally down to zero!!!!! :yipee: Spoke to my specialist and she said that doesnt matter how much MTX you have, its three months of folate after you reach zero and you can try again OH HAPPY DAYS!! Feel like myself again too, bring on Aunt Flo.... xxx


----------



## New Yorker

Hello all,

I have been reading this thread for a few days now from start to finish.... thanks to Elhaym for pointing me to this thread! I am so glad I did because I feel like I know you now and what you have all gone through. It has helped me immensely... thank you!

I was diagnosed with a right ectopic this past Wednesday, August 3rd and was given Methotrexate that very night in the ER. I had my BHCG drawn last night and my doctor just emailed me all my levels and says it is decreasing nicely and thinks that my BHCG will go down to <5 before a months time. 

Just so you know a little of me and for others to benefit from my experience... here goes...

LMP: June 18, 2011
Doctor later believes I conceived on July 9th, 2011
Bogus LMP as per doctor: July 13, 2011 (bled for 3 days like a period)
July 19 bled after sex. (thought that was odd but thought it was due to my endometriosis (I was diagnosed with Stage 4 endometriosis in January, 2011 via laparoscopy) and spotting stopped after about 12 hours.)
July 23 bled again after sex. (at this point I called my doctor and she said it was my endometriosis and that we will talk soon about being more aggressive fighting it. This spotting lasted about 12-24 hours.)
July 25 and July 26 bled like a period and had HORRIBLE cramping and right side ovary/lower back/hip pain.
July 26 Took a home pregnancy test at home (To my surprise... POSITIVE! and confirmed it with a blood test that night. BHCG:556.1)
July 27 BHCG: 771.7, Progesterone: 3.0 Ultrasound found nothing.
July 28 and July 29 cramping and spotting and then stopped.
July 30 BHCG: 882.9 Some spotting. Progesterone blood level sent to lab. Waiting for results (3 days later is was: Progesterone 5.0)
July 31 BHCG: 940.7 Terrible right side pain for 1 hour. US done. Nothing visible.
August 1 - HCG 1,065.6 
August 3 - HCG 804.8 @ 18:10 US performed and ectopic found on right tube.
August 3 - HCG 851.3 @ 21:48 After repeat levels drawn... Methotrexate given in ER at midnight.
August 7 - HCG 343.9 Day 4 of having received Methotrexate.

Doctor wants me to have a Hysterosalpingoram (HSG) to make sure my tubes are clear after my BHCG levels go down to less than 5.

Then she wants me to go directly to an IVF because of my failed attempts at IUI x 2 and failed attempt with timed intercourse on clomid/progesterone and of course this ectopic pregnancy AND my Stage 4 endometriosis.

So right now I am happy that my number jumped down from 851.3 to 343.9 in 4 days and am very hopeful for the future. 

I wish the best for all of you. I really do!!!! And thanks for sharing!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

New Yorker said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been reading this thread for a few days now from start to finish.... thanks to Elhaym for pointing me to this thread! I am so glad I did because I feel like I know you now and what you have all gone through. It has helped me immensely... thank you!
> 
> I was diagnosed with a right ectopic this past Wednesday, August 1 and was given Methotrexate that very night in the ER. I had my BHCG drawn last night and my doctor just emailed me all my levels and says it is decreasing nicely and thinks that my BHCG will go down to <5 before a months time.
> 
> Just so you know a little of me and for others to benefit from my experience... here goes...
> 
> LMP: June 18, 2011
> Doctor later believes I conceived on July 9th, 2011
> Bogus LMP as per doctor: July 13, 2011 (bled for 3 days like a period)
> July 19 bled after sex. (thought that was odd but thought it was due to my endometriosis (I was diagnosed with Stage 4 endometriosis in January, 2011 via laparoscopy) and spotting stopped after about 12 hours.)
> July 23 bled again after sex. (at this point I called my doctor and she said it was my endometriosis and that we will talk soon about being more aggressive fighting it. This spotting lasted about 12-24 hours.)
> July 25 and July 26 bled like a period and had HORRIBLE cramping and right side ovary/lower back/hip pain.
> July 26 Took a home pregnancy test at home (To my surprise... POSITIVE! and confirmed it with a blood test that night. BHCG:556.1)
> July 27 BHCG: 771.7, Progesterone: 3.0 Ultrasound found nothing.
> July 28 and July 29 cramping and spotting and then stopped.
> July 30 BHCG: 882.9 Some spotting. Progesterone blood level sent to lab. Waiting for results (3 days later is was: Progesterone 5.0)
> July 31 BHCG: 940.7 Terrible right side pain for 1 hour. US done. Nothing visible.
> August 1 - HCG 1,065.6
> August 3 - HCG 804.8 @ 18:10 US performed and ectopic found on right tube.
> August 3 - HCG 851.3 @ 21:48 After repeat levels drawn... Methotrexate given in ER at midnight.
> August 7 - HCG 343.9 Day 4 of having received Methotrexate.
> 
> Doctor wants me to have a Hysterosalpingoram (HSG) to make sure my tubes are clear after my BHCG levels go down to less than 5.
> 
> Then she wants me to go directly to an IVF because of my failed attempts at IUI x 2 and failed attempt with timed intercourse on clomid/progesterone and of course this ectopic pregnancy AND my Stage 4 endometriosis.
> 
> So right now I am happy that my number jumped down from 851.3 to 343.9 in 4 days and am very hopeful for the future.
> 
> I wish the best for all of you. I really do!!!! And thanks for sharing!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs: i know how much this thread has helped me and how much it has helped me look to the future with a more possitive attitude, esp with all the good news lately (Epump & JPARR) hopefully it will be our turn soon :hugs:


----------



## epump

Hugs, New Yorker. So sorry for your loss and that you have to join this thread :( But it sounds like your numebrs are decreasing perfectly and you are well on your way to zero. I'm glad you have a good plan with your Dr. for what's next - it always helps to game plan in place!

For you (and for RunningMom), I had an HSG/dye test this past cycle to check my tubes. It definitely was MUCH better than some of the horror stories I read on the internet. It wasn't painful, just some mild crmaping/preassure in my uterus when they inserted the dye. It only last a minute or so. I did have the Dr. prescribe me a Vicodin ahead of time - I think it really helped with the nerves/pain, so I highly recommend taking something beforehand. 

Renzal, congrats on reaching zero! Wahoo!


----------



## New Yorker

Thanks epump. 

This will be my second HSG. I had my first one before I tried IUI and all seemed just fine. It was not painful in the least and it was very quick for me too. 

I get very antsy and just want to fast forward to getting pregnant. This is all very tough.

Congrats on getting pregnant and in the right place this time! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Hpyns4life

I also had an HSG, dye test. It was really easy for me. Especially, like epump I had read some really scary stories online. I took 4 Advil before and I could barely feel anything. Pretty much like a pap smear except it takes longer and there's a little bit of pressure. I spotted for a few hours and had a tiny bit of cramping (less than my period) after the test. And they say it hurts if you have a blocked tube, nonsense. I had only 1 tube, so the other one was essentially blocked and I felt no pain on my non-tube side. And now the FS is saying my remaining tube is blocked as well, and I still didn't have pain.

Expect a room with a hospital bed with big equipment all around it. They set you up just like a pap and put in the speculum. Then they attach some metal (maybe plastic) devices to make sure everything is stable when they go into your cervix. It felt like they were attaching robot parts down there :haha: Then Doc inserts the tube (mine was metal) and it feels a bit like a pap but I don't like the feeling of the cotton swab, so it was less uncomfortable than that. Then they slowly insert the dye and they take x-rays of the dye going in. I was able to see the monitor, so that was cool. I laid on the table for a few minutes before getting up because I had made myself pretty anxious before hand and was feeling a bit light headed. The tech gave me a cool washcloth on my forehead and I felt tons better. You'll know right away how your tubes look, which is great because there's no anxious waiting period. I hope you get great news!!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Well ladies I was sure I was out this month but now I'm not so sure. Since the MTX AF has been very regular on a 27 day cycle but this month I'm currently on cd29 and still no sign even though due to various things we have actually only DTD twice I think (tmi). I really wanna test but due to my obsession last time ( used about 20 hpts) DH has put me on a ban until there is no sign of af for at least 5 weeks!!! I dont think I can wait that long I may have to have a sneeky test on my lunch, fx'd I'm so desperate for my rainbow baby xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

Haha Go for it Bells, a sneaky HPT at lunchtime is forgivable... keep us posted and best of luck xx :flower:


----------



## Bells n Bump

No I am definately out this month, I hate to say it but DH was right, I did a sneeky test and got a BFN then not half an hour later AF shows up, boo!! Well fx'd for next month!! Xxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Sorry you're out Bells, I've had the exact same thing happen twice. I finally cave and take the test with a bfn and AF arrives soon after. I've heard that once you relax a bit (upon seeing the bfn) you let your body do it's natural thing. FX'd this next one is your cycle!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Poo bum wee!, sorry Bells... Good luck on your next cycle xx:thumbup:


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry to hear that AF got you, Bells! :hugs:

I hope your BFP is coming with the new cycle!


----------



## Hpyns4life

I had a talk with the FC today and have my first u/s on the 16th. This will be baseline reporting and will let them know how much to stimulate me, etc. I'm a bit worried about the medication part of IVF, that's why I chose micro IVF instead of the full cycle (that and cost). I did not do well on the Metho (knocked me out of it for days) so I'm worried I'll have a big reaction to the Lupron :( Also, I've been Googling... not a good thing.... and there's some scary stuff out there about Lupron. I'm anxious to get this show on the road!


----------



## Renzalxx

Will be thinking of you poppet and sending you lots of good luck. :flower:
You have such a positive outlook and all the good vibes you generate will come back to you ten fold. My friend has recently overcome breast cancer and is now currently undergoing IVF and is taking all kinds of stuff for it and so far she is just fine and dandy... 
So excited for you and your pending adventure woo hooooo! Alll the best of luck! :happydance:


----------



## runningmom

New Yorker- So sorry to hear of your loss. I understand your pain and ordeal with endo as well. I hope your numbers go down fast and all is well with IVF.

epump- How are you feeling, Mommy? Lots of prayers:)

I did not end up having dye test. My numbers are finally down to 0! Woo Hoo!!!! I still have cysts (3), but they are small and have decreased since last time so they are not related to my endo. Yah! Good news. Did not want to have surgery and prolong TTC even more. Doc said to go back on prenatals with at least 800mg of folic acid and we are good to go. He said not to stress too much trying and just let it happen. That if I was not pregnant by my yearly that we would go from there to do something different. I thought it was odd he didn't tell me to wait 3 months like most of you have been told. :/ But, he did want me in as soon as I got a BFP with HPT since I was higher risk. Wanted to really watch me. Overall, I felt good as I left the clinic. The loss still hurts but I feel normal again and hopeful. God's plan is great!


----------



## JPARR01

Woohoo for your numbers to be at 0. It was such a great feeling when my number hit 0 so I can imagine how you feel right now. Now you can start back up on prenatals and extra folic acid. I continued my prenatals, but, I also started started extra folic acid and b6. Best of luck!!

Just checking in and saying Hi to all of you wonderful ladies. I hope you are all doing well. xx


----------



## coxy1978

Runningmom, 

Hi! So glad to hear you are recovering...its such a traumatic thing to go through isnt it? 
Now, im no doctor but i am also surprised you have been told you can start trying again so soon?? Is that what you said? 
Maybe have a look on the ectopic trust website and have a read about the effects of methotrexate and suitable time to try again, as all the information ive ever read, and been advised, is that it is very important to wait as you could be at a higher risk of having a baby with birth defects if conceived too early after methotrexate. 
Please forgive me for sticking my nose in... but just feel worried for you, and i do apologise if i have got the wrong end of the stick! x 

JPARR01 How are you feeling? Are the pregnancy hormones creeping up? Is everything looking healthy for you? When is your first scan? x


----------



## JPARR01

I am feeling good... A bit crampy at time and my boobs are killing me. I had blood taken yesterday again at 17dpo and HCG was at 603 and Progesterone was at 12.6. Doctor said everything looks great. I am really freaking out about the progesterone number, but, the doc said anything below 8 is a prob. I dunno.... My first ultrasound is on August 24th.


----------



## New Yorker

runningmom said:


> New Yorker- So sorry to hear of your loss. I understand your pain and ordeal with endo as well. I hope your numbers go down fast and all is well with IVF.
> 
> epump- How are you feeling, Mommy? Lots of prayers:)
> 
> I did not end up having dye test. My numbers are finally down to 0! Woo Hoo!!!! I still have cysts (3), but they are small and have decreased since last time so they are not related to my endo. Yah! Good news. Did not want to have surgery and prolong TTC even more. Doc said to go back on prenatals with at least 800mg of folic acid and we are good to go. He said not to stress too much trying and just let it happen. That if I was not pregnant by my yearly that we would go from there to do something different. I thought it was odd he didn't tell me to wait 3 months like most of you have been told. :/ But, he did want me in as soon as I got a BFP with HPT since I was higher risk. Wanted to really watch me. Overall, I felt good as I left the clinic. The loss still hurts but I feel normal again and hopeful. God's plan is great!

Thanks runningmom! I am feeling better these past few days thank goodness! All that crying I was doing was driving me crazy and feeling so drained. I have more energy now. My HCG is now at 174 from 343 three days ago. I'm happy about that. My doctor believes that it will take me less than a month to get to 0. I hope that by next week I will be at 0! 

I'm so happy for you that you came down to 0 already. I bet that's a load off! Now just relax and take good care of yourself and ttc soon. I am also surprised that your doctor said to go ahead and ttc now. I will wait for 2 cycles before I ttc. Please review that with your doctor so that you feel confident about ttc so soon.


----------



## New Yorker

JPARR01 said:


> I am feeling good... A bit crampy at time and my boobs are killing me. I had blood taken yesterday again at 17dpo and HCG was at 603 and Progesterone was at 12.6. Doctor said everything looks great. I am really freaking out about the progesterone number, but, the doc said anything below 8 is a prob. I dunno.... My first ultrasound is on August 24th.

JPARR, Did you ask your doctor about putting you on Progesterone? I don't think it hurts in the least.


----------



## JPARR01

I did ask and they said I don't need it. My numbers are perfect they said and in the normal range.


----------



## New Yorker

JPARR01 said:


> I did ask and they said I don't need it. My numbers are perfect they said and in the normal range.

That's great. I'm hoping they keep going up for you! They will! :thumbup:


----------



## Michelle78

renzal and runningmom, yay for being back down to zero!! I know it is such a load off to get back to zero, when I got there I felt like it was an important milestone on my way to feeling like myself again. 

New Yorker, so sorry for your loss. It sounds like your #s are going down the way they should, so at least that is a bit of good news.

Bells, sorry about the BFN, I know how that goes, but on to the next cycle and hopefully some better luck!

JPARR, your #s sound great! I bet you can't wait for your u/s, you will have to keep us updated!

As for me, I am in the 2 week wait (again). My IUI was on Sunday, so I will be POAS next Saturday 8/20. This 2 weeks is going to drag! This cycle went a lot better than the last one, so I am a lot more optimistic, but I am going to try and not drive myself crazy with symptom spotting.


----------



## Bells n Bump

Michelle78 said:


> As for me, I am in the 2 week wait (again). My IUI was on Sunday, so I will be POAS next Saturday 8/20. This 2 weeks is going to drag! This cycle went a lot better than the last one, so I am a lot more optimistic, but I am going to try and not drive myself crazy with symptom spotting.

Thank you.

Good luck for the 20th I have my fingers crossed that you get your :bfp: sending you lots of babydust :dust: 

xxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

FX'd for you Michelle!!! I hope you find some distractions that help the tww to go by quickly.
Jparr, so so happy for you!! :hugs:
AFM: I got my calendar for my IVF. I start BCP on the 14th. It feels like going backward, but I guess I have to start with a "clean slate" in order to get the exact timing right. It's actually happening!! :happydance:


----------



## epump

Michelle, fingers crossed for you this cycle! Fill your plate this week and next to make the 2WW go by more quickly!

JPARR, when is your first u/s?? So far everything looks so good!!!

As for me, I just wanted to let you all know that we saw a HEARTBEAT this morning!! Tiny little flicker going 126 BPM! It was beautiful and so so special to finally see it! I'm measuring right on track at 6w6d! Not sure what the next steps are - my nurse will call me later today. But it's really starting to feel real this morning!!!

Morning sickness also kicked in hardcore last weekend right at 6weeks. I'm not throwing up yet just a constant 24/7 nausea all the time! I don't even want to look or think about food right now, which is very unlike me! Everything is just turning my stomach. But I'm okay with it b/c I know that it is all worth it in the end!

Warm wishes and good vibes to you all! xoxo


----------



## New Yorker

So, I spoke to my doctor today and she told me as of yesterday my BHCG is down to 101.4. She says I am on path of rapid recovery. I bet that by next week I will be down to 0. Only 2 weeks from Methotrexate! I would have never thought it to be that soon! :happydance: I'm dying to start working out again and to eat lots of spinach. haha

She wants me to start taking B6 and Folic Acid for a month (after my BHCG level goes down to 0) and then I should ttc. I told her that I had heard a lot on line that one should wait 2-3 months after Methotrexate to conceive and she said I only need one month. She is a much older doctor and a well sought out one here in New York. So I trust her very much. I have had such a tough time getting pregnant that I doubt so much that I will get pregnant on my first try. 

I'm getting so excited now. :happydance:


----------



## runningmom

FX'd Michelle! I pray this week goes by fast for you. You are right. Getting to 0 does make a difference. I felt like I could breathe a little easier. 

Yah japrr! Your numbers look great! I am SO happy for you! I pray LO burrows down good.

epump- you are so right! It is all worth it. Everything our body goes through for our baby. I am so happy for you! The heartbeat is absolutely amazing! I remember it with my daughter. Enjoy every second of your 9 months. It does go by fast. You will be holding your LO before you know it.

new yorker- sounds great! I hope your numbers are 0 next week as well. My doc is the same. He is one of the best high risk docs in our area and I totally trust him. He said about the same as your doc. It's been two months since my shot, 8 weeks Wed. Take care of yourself!


----------



## New Yorker

runningmom said:


> new yorker- sounds great! I hope your numbers are 0 next week as well. My doc is the same. He is one of the best high risk docs in our area and I totally trust him. He said about the same as your doc. It's been two months since my shot, 8 weeks Wed. Take care of yourself!

Runningmom, so what month are you going to ttc? I will start taking prenatals, folic acid, b6 etc starting next week and then I plan on ttc October 1. 

I am also getting on a health kick. Going to start working out again and loose some weight. Being overweight for me, I believe, doesn't help with ttc. 

I've got a plan and I have high hopes for my near future. I'm so excited.


----------



## Lucy28

I am in the process of suing my former OBGYN for jumpig the gun and assuming I had an ectopic based on hcg alone. It was in October. She called me and told me I had to get the shot immediately because "my life was in danger." I was 4 weeks pregnant.

After getting the shot, but before miscarrying my GP found out about my OBGYN's decision and FLIPPED that she never did an ultrasound. He ordered an ultrasound, and lo and behold it was in the uterus and nothing was in the fallopian tubes. I waited 3 months after that, took ny first round of clomid and the shot, and BAM became pregnant with twins immediately. I decided to get the extra fertility help because I had had a natural miscarriage the June before that and wanted to cover all of my bases.

Even if I get nothing from suing her, I want to scare her enough that she never does something like this again..


----------



## Hpyns4life

Lucy, that is a sad and scary story :hugs: I'm so sorry. Congratulations on the twins!! You're almost fully baked!
AFM: I had my u/s to see my normal base line action on cd4. I'm on BCPs and prenatals. I'm just waiting another 10 days to start the Lupron. DH got me a cart full of good foods so I can focus on keeping my weight up (I tend to shed pounds when I'm busy and stressed) and relaxing for the next month! I'm super exited to finally be able to start IVF :happydance: It's been almost 1 year since I had my first metho shot.


----------



## happigail

I had 3 ultrasounds that showed a sac and they couldn't find anythig anywhere else and still treated me with metx. all I got was an oh well we were wrong when I miscarried. Messed me up so badly.


----------



## LittleBird

Lucy, my OBGYN never did an ultrasound either, and I specifically asked her for one before the methotrexate injection. I never saw her for an appointment before the day of my injection, just dealt with the nurses and went in for a few blood draws. For me, that was traumatic -- not having any contact with the doctor until she wanted to inject me with this poison, and when I asked for the ultrasound she said they wouldn't be able to see anything anyway. I was somewhere between 5 and 6 weeks pregnant. They had equipment in the office but didn't even try to see anything. I really felt like I was trusting her with a huge decision without having all the answers.


----------



## Lucy28

LittleBird said:


> Lucy, my OBGYN never did an ultrasound either, and I specifically asked her for one before the methotrexate injection. I never saw her for an appointment before the day of my injection, just dealt with the nurses and went in for a few blood draws. For me, that was traumatic -- not having any contact with the doctor until she wanted to inject me with this poison, and when I asked for the ultrasound she said they wouldn't be able to see anything anyway. I was somewhere between 5 and 6 weeks pregnant. They had equipment in the office but didn't even try to see anything. I really felt like I was trusting her with a huge decision without having all the answers.

That is exactly the way they did it with me! I understand that ectopics are serious, but saying that your "life is in danger and it has to be done in an hour" is a bit of a stretch so early on in the pregnancy. I think they are scared of lawsuits with ectopic ruptures or something.

The thing I don't understand is that with my first pregnancy (which ended in natural miscarriage), she did an ultrasound first thing- so I know that she does ultrasounds early. She had the equipment right there, just like yours. The never knowing is what hurts. Yes, maybe I would have miscarried again naturally or something, but I would have liked to have known that so I could see the correct professionals to figure out what the problem was. It was stressful.


----------



## runningmom

new yorker- DH and I are just letting things happen and not planning specific time. I am back on my prenatals which has folic acid. Doc said I was good to go any time. We shall see what happens. 

Lucy- I am so sorry! Bless your heart! Having to go through the whole ordeal of terminating and then the legal issues. I hope things resolve quickly for you and to your benefit. Congrats on twins! I pray all goes well with your delivery. Enjoy and capture every moment! 

Hpyns- take care of yourself! I am so glad you are getting to start IVF after all you've been through. 

OH, happigail, that just adds to the trauma. Some docs are awful and have no concern for doing things right. I'm sorry!


----------



## PreshFest

I'm new here... Found this forum as I was researching TTC after methotrexate.

I'm very nervous for this to happen again! I have a 17 month old daughter already, so it's pretty clear that I can have a normal pregnancy. But we have no idea why I had an ectopic this time. No one ever mentioned getting a test to make sure my tubes were clear... Is that something I can just request? What is the test called?


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi presh, Its called a HSG. They shoot dye through your tubes to look for any blockages. It's very quick. You could definitely request it if that would make you feel better. Sometimes ectopics just are a fluke thing so your tubes could be perfectly fine. Maybe since you have had a successful pregnancy, your doctor assumes it was just a fluke thing if you don't have any underlining issues.


----------



## PreshFest

Thanks, Kiki! :hugs: I have an appt on Sept 1st, so I will ask about it then. I'm really really hoping it was just a fluke. Just the thought that maybe it was makes me feel much better. AF is due in 10 days, assuming everything is back on track, so we will be trying shortly after that.

I'm just so nervous to find out that I'm pregnant again if it happens next month. How do I not totally freak out? How soon can they confirm that it's actually in the right spot?

I'm assuming since I had an ectopic this time, that next time they will be testing my hcg levels like crazy and will probably schedule and ultrasound as early as possible. I didn't have my first ultrasound until 12 weeks with my first pregnancy, so I just don't know how the early stuff goes.


----------



## runningmom

Hi preshfest! I am so sorry for your loss. I totally understand your anxiousness. I also have reservations about it happening again. My doc told me to come in ASAP when I have a + HPT, not to wait until the 6 week mark like norm. That they will monitor me more closely. I hope your doc reassures you and does the same. It's always in the forefront of my mind. Good luck Sept 1.


----------



## PreshFest

Ugh. I just came up with some more random questions.

I was given my methotrexate shot in the wee hours of the morning on July 26th. I started bleeding on the 31st, and it was just like a normal period. Started off kind of heavy and then was light by the fifth day and it only lasted 5 days. But I'm assuming that wasn't really my period, right? I have had NO bleeding since then. 

I would also assume that you cannot ovulate until your hcg levels reach 0? Mine was at 1 yesterday, so I should be at zero soon. I just want to know what I'm up against. That last bleed I had has me tricked into thinking it was my period, when in fact I think that's impossible... So AF may not be due in 10 days afterall... :growlmad:


----------



## JPARR01

You will get your first period 4-6 weeks after your levels hit zero.


----------



## threebirds

Im really sorry ladies, I havent read all of this thread, and sorry if this is a really stupid question or one that has been answered before, but I don't know if I was given methotrexate - I had a eproc at 13 wks, under gen anesthetic, in uk nhs hospital (in n ire), is it likely I was given methotrexate?
Thanks xx


----------



## Hpyns4life

threebirds: I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I am really not sure if you were given methotrexate. It's usually given to stop cells from rapidly multiplying, so usually to stop the growth of cancer and ectopic pregnancies. I believe surgery is the other option if you don't want the metho shot. So I'd think if you had surgery then you wouldn't need the shot? :shrug: I would ask your Dr. if I were you. I'm hope you're recovering, it's good to see that you're staying positive :hugs:


----------



## Hoping84

I had the methotrexate shot on Tuesday my levels were in the 10000's so I was worried about taking it. I didn't have any pain before it but I have felt really weird and a little pain in my stomach since the shot. I haven't started bleeding yet. They are doing my hcg level sat and tue, tue afternoon I go back to the doc... Any advice .


----------



## Renzalxx

Im so sorry for your loss Hoping84
It is a heartbreaking experience and sending you a big hug on the breeze:hugs:
I had a total of 4 mtx shots for a cornual ectopic pregnancy at 8 weeks and each shot brought worse side effects. You may feel sick, achy and utterly exhausted so make sure to really take care of yourself and rest up as much as you can. And stay away from anything that contains folate (ie spinach, broccoli)
I experienced alot of bleeding and cramping approx 2 weeks after my first shot and after that my numbers dropped really quickly (they were about 6600) and I finally got back down to zero approx 5 weeks after my first shot. Although, alot of peoples experiences here differ and you may experience no symptoms at all and I have all my fingers and toes croseed for you...
I have found this thread to be so helpful and the ladies here are unbelievably lovely and supportive so you have come to the right place.
All the best for a speedy recovery and big hugs :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Hoping84

I am somewhere in between the 5th and 6th week. My lmp was 7/7 and believe I ovulated around the 24th... They said on my ultrasound they saw something that looked like a ring of fire in my right adnexa after docs telling me for a week that i was having a ectopic in my left ovary ( which they confused with not one but a few cysts... ugh , it's been a nightmare.. I had a ectopic before but I had the surgery.. Never had my tube removed though.


----------



## runningmom

I am so sorry hoping and threebirds! I heart goes out to ya. Big hug! 

Threebirds- I would ask the doc as well. Take care of yourself!

Hoping- take care of yourself! I also had pain in my abdomin. It got very intense a couple of times. My doc gave me pain pills to manage it. Not sure about what is normal for bleeding. I had bleeding for a while prior and mine did not stop until a few weeks ago when my hcg was 0.


----------



## Renzalxx

Hellllllooooooo Aunt Flo... how I have missed theeee..... (never said that before hahaha!):yipee:


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> Ugh. I just came up with some more random questions.
> 
> I was given my methotrexate shot in the wee hours of the morning on July 26th. I started bleeding on the 31st, and it was just like a normal period. Started off kind of heavy and then was light by the fifth day and it only lasted 5 days. But I'm assuming that wasn't really my period, right? I have had NO bleeding since then.
> 
> I would also assume that you cannot ovulate until your hcg levels reach 0? Mine was at 1 yesterday, so I should be at zero soon. I just want to know what I'm up against. That last bleed I had has me tricked into thinking it was my period, when in fact I think that's impossible... So AF may not be due in 10 days afterall... :growlmad:

Hi Presh
Im so sorry to hear of your loss.
I had my first mtx shot on 29th June and had a really heavy bleed about 2 weeks later lasting around a week. My levels finally reached 0 (they were 6000) on the 8th of August and I actually started ovulating that day. I finally got my first normal period yesterday (22 Aug).... yaaaaay! I would also suggest waiting 3 months after you return to 0 before TTC again due to low folate levels as this is a definate no-no in terms of neural tube defects...[/I]
Hopefully my situation may give you an idea what to expect, although everyone is different... sending you big hugs and a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

Renzalxx said:


> Hellllllooooooo Aunt Flo... how I have missed theeee..... (never said that before hahaha!):yipee:

congrats Renzal. I know that feeling! I remember my first period after the Methotrexate injection I was soooooo happy I literally told everyone (everyone who knew about what was happening that is) that i had my 'code red'. I think that was the only day i have ever been happy to have my period. It finally felt like my body was moving forward and beginning to recover x


----------



## Renzalxx

TrAyBaby said:


> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> Hellllllooooooo Aunt Flo... how I have missed theeee..... (never said that before hahaha!):yipee:
> 
> congrats Renzal. I know that feeling! I remember my first period after the Methotrexate injection I was soooooo happy I literally told everyone (everyone who knew about what was happening that is) that i had my 'code red'. I think that was the only day i have ever been happy to have my period. It finally felt like my body was moving forward and beginning to recover xClick to expand...

HAHAHAHA Code Red... I might just have to borrow that! Love it!
Thanks Tray x


----------



## JPARR01

Yay for your period! It was a great feeling when AF showed her face for the first time after the shot! Woop woop


----------



## Michelle78

Hey ladies, just wanted to give an update on this cycle. I just got my blood test results which confirmed that I had a chemical pregnancy. I got a faint positive on an HPT on Saturday, and I took another test on Sunday thinking it would be darker, but it was lighter. I figured at that point that it was a chemical, but since I had a blood test scheduled this morning I knew that would confirm it. My hcg today is only 9.5, so definitely a chemical pregnancy. I have to go for another test on Friday to make sure I am back down to zero (and that brings back horrible flashbacks from my mtx experience). I am waiting on a call back from the doctor to see if they will run some additional tests since I am now at 2 miscarriages. Since I already need (expensive) help in getting pregnant, I don't want to keep paying $ if there is something going on that is preventing me from being able to sustain a pregnancy.


----------



## epump

Oh Michelle, I am so so sorry. Thinking of you and hoping for good resolution on Friday. Let us know what your Dr. recommends re: additional tests. I know how frightening 2 miscarriages feels but it's likely that they are unrelated. My Dr. told me that my early (but probably chemical) miscarriage and ectopic were two different things. Which doesn't go a long way in comforting you now, I know, but it did help me get a little reassurance as I moved forward with testing, etc. 

Any way you slice it, this sucks and I'm sorry you have to deal with this. Take good care of yourself this week. Thinking of you!!


----------



## runningmom

I am so sorry Michelle! I am thinking of you and praying. 

How are you feeling epump and japrr? I hope all is going smoothly. 

I'm still in the waiting stage. Maybe next month will be my month. I try to stay busy and not dwell on TTC and what's going on with my body.


----------



## PreshFest

How long did you all wait to try again after methotrexate? I've been told by every doc in the ER, 2 OB's and all my midwives that I only need to have one period and then we are good to go. They said that once I have a period then that means everything is on the right track so t here's no reason to wait any longer than that. 

Is this what you all were told also? 

Renzalxx - - Your post kinda freaked me out! I had been feeling really good about trying after my first period, but now I'm questioning it. I might wait until I have two periods to hop back on it...:)

I have still been taking my prescription prenatal vitamins, so hopefully that helps with the folate levels.


----------



## JPARR01

Oh Michelle! I am so sorry to hear about this? Do you think they will send you to a specialist now? I hope you get some answers asap! Xoxoxo. Love ya girl!


----------



## JPARR01

I am feeling like total sh!t! Ugh. Terrible nausea and puking 24/7. I have my first ultrasound on Wednesday. Super nervous!


----------



## Michelle78

Thanks epump and runningmom. I got a call back from the nurse saying that the doctor was going to call me since the questions I have are medical ones that only he can answer. I am still waiting for him to call. 

epump, I totally thought of you when I got the call this morning since I know that your experience (prior to your current nice healthy bean) was the same. I've known since I was diagnosed with PCOS last summer that the hormonal imbalances that are part of PCOS would put me at a greater risk for miscarriage, but I wasn't really prepared for that reality until it happened to me. I honestly don't expect that the doctor will be able to tell me anything too terribly helpful. But at least I know someone that has had 2 miscarriages and now has a pregnancy that is going exactly according to plan!

PreshFest, so sorry for your loss. I know that a number of us on here were told to wait for 2 cycles and/or 3 months before TTC again. I will say though that my doctor told me 2 cycles, but the waiver form I signed when I got the shot said to wait for one cycle. So for me, I got my 1st period about 5 weeks after the shot at the end of April, my second cycle started right on schedule at the end of May, and I started TTCing again with the cycle that started at the end of June. The reason that they want you to wait to TTC is because the mtx depletes your folic acid and they want there to be time to build the folic acid back up.


----------



## JPARR01

PreshFest said:


> How long did you all wait to try again after methotrexate? I've been told by every doc in the ER, 2 OB's and all my midwives that I only need to have one period and then we are good to go. They said that once I have a period then that means everything is on the right track so t here's no reason to wait any longer than that.
> 
> Is this what you all were told also?
> 
> Renzalxx - - Your post kinda freaked me out! I had been feeling really good about trying after my first period, but now I'm questioning it. I might wait until I have two periods to hop back on it...:)
> 
> I have still been taking my prescription prenatal vitamins, so hopefully that helps with the folate levels.



I was told to wait 3 months.


----------



## Michelle78

Thanks JPARR. I'm already with a specialist because of my PCOS, so at least I am already in the right place. I don't know that he will be able to do much, but I'm such a Type A personality that I have a hard time comprehending that there might not be anything he can do for me. I feel like if there is a problem there should be some type of solution for it. Unfortunately, while that mindset is a good thing to have professionally, it doesn't translate so well when dealing with my fertility issues!


----------



## epump

> I honestly don't expect that the doctor will be able to tell me anything too terribly helpful. But at least I know someone that has had 2 miscarriages and now has a pregnancy that is going exactly according to plan!

My Dr. told me that like 99% of all very early miscarriages were chromosomal abnormalities. And that they are very common - more so now that women can test very early. So perhaps that will bring you a touch of comfort - that it's likely not that there is anything "wrong" with you, it was just another bad roll of the die. But even that can be tough to swallow sometimes. Part of me still wants a clear and definitive reasons for a my losses, so I completely understand you wanting to seek answers. It still sucks nonetheless.

Hope you have a good chat with your Dr. Keep us posted.

JPARR, sorry you are feeling so yucky! I completely relate to the 24/7 nausea. So far no puking yet for me but I feel like I could all day every day. 

Presh, my Dr. told me I could try again after a full cycle. Not just the bleeding that occurs after the mtx shot, but waiting 1 full cycle. However, I ended up waiting 4 b/c I had some other tests to get done and, honestly, I needed the time to heal and build up some emotional strength. xoxo to you.


----------



## PreshFest

Thanks ladies. I don't even know you and you all have been such a help these last few weeks!

I'll talk to my husband tonight, and I think I will go ahead and wait two cycles. I was having sharp pains on my right side a few days ago (ectopic was on left side) so I think that may have been ovulation. So hopefully AF comes soon so I can get the first cycle out of the way!!

Waiting is so hard. But if that helps me have a successful pregnancy, then I can manage.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Michelle: I'm totally there with you. Type A personality and I want everything just this way or that. I'm very ambitious and run my own company and love where I'm at in life. But to not be able to take charge of my fertility in a "for sure" way is very frustrating to me. I'm just starting my IVF experience and so many things are out of my control that it scares me. But at least I can take a proactive stance on the whole processes. I was pretty determined to find as many answers as I could and finally got somewhere with the last FS I talked with. He said my ectopic was most likely caused my a ruptured appendix when I was 10 y/o and the scar tissue was the culprit. At least I as able to make peace with it even if I can't change anything. I hope you can find some more answers soon :hugs:


----------



## PreshFest

Ok, So I just went through and read all 46 pages of this thread! WOW. What a journey you all have been on!! It kind of felt like a soap opera that you just can't stop watching. I was so excited when I got to epump's BFP post (page 31 )!! So great! ANd JPARR!! I'm so happy for you guys and I hope I'm successful when we start TTC again, whenever that may be.

Have been taking prescription prenatals (1000mg of folic acid) and will probably start taking more folic acid just to be safe!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Presh: I hope you're waiting goes quickly! Isn't it a pain to have to wait for something you want so badly! I hated it, but looking back I'm glad that I had to wait because it allowed me to heal physically, but mentally was more important. Congrats on being able to start prenatals again :) It's important to build up your folic acid again, but don't overdose! They say 1000mg is the most you should be taking.


----------



## JPARR01

My doc said women can take up to 4mg of folic acid. If it doesn't get absorbed it will just come out in your pee.


----------



## PreshFest

JPARR01 said:


> My doc said women can take up to 4mg of folic acid. If it doesn't get absorbed it will just come out in your pee.

4mg is next to nothing! Why would there be 1000 in my prenatals, then? Maybe I'll just stick to those so I don't OD!


----------



## runningmom

I was also told that any excess folic acid would be released by the body. I was told my body would absorb 800 mg. My prenatal also has 1000. Doc said it was ok. Also, I was told one cycle to wait. It is definitely hard waiting, Presh. I'm in the middle of it. Next month should mine and DH's go. fx'd. It gets even harder every time I go out and see or hear of someone else who is pregnant.


----------



## JPARR01

No no there is 1000mcg aka 1 mg in your prenatals. 4mg = 4000mcg


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> How long did you all wait to try again after methotrexate? I've been told by every doc in the ER, 2 OB's and all my midwives that I only need to have one period and then we are good to go. They said that once I have a period then that means everything is on the right track so t here's no reason to wait any longer than that.
> 
> Is this what you all were told also?
> 
> Renzalxx - - Your post kinda freaked me out! I had been feeling really good about trying after my first period, but now I'm questioning it. I might wait until I have two periods to hop back on it...:)
> 
> I have still been taking my prescription prenatal vitamins, so hopefully that helps with the folate levels.

Awww Presh, Im so sorry for freaking you out, certainly didnt mean to:dohh:. Just from being on here the general consensus after MTX was to wait 3 months to build up your folate but It all depends on what your doc says.... hopefully all good to go in two cycles for you :happydance: I myself cant wait till November (condoms are poo....):haha:
You have to keep us all posted as to your success!!

Michelle78 I am so very sorry to read about your news... will be thinking of you on Friday and sending you a GINORMOUS cuddle on the breeze hun :hugs:


----------



## PreshFest

That's ok Renzal! I think I needed to hear that. As of now, we have decided to wait until October. So that is plenty of time. I do have an appt with my midwife next week, so I will talk to her a little more about it. 

But it's just the same as you all had said earlier in this thread. I don't want to be freaking out, wondering if I should have waited longer to try. So, October it is!


----------



## Heatherlt

Hi ladies, just wondering if I can join you! Let me share my story..

I had an ectopic pregnancy in January. I called my midwife after my BFPs didn't get any darker. It took a few weeks after my first BFP to actually figure things out.. I asked for a blood test because I felt something was off. Followed up with another blood test and an ultrasound. On the ultrasound they didn't see anything in my uterus but did see something either right next to or on my left ovary. They said either a complex cyst or an ectopic pregnancy. I spent 13 hours in the ER for them to figure it out and was then treated with methotrexate. The pregnancy still grew, and at that point I was in A LOT of pain so they gave me another dose. I lost some hair and bled for a month straight. It was awful. I'd be 37 weeks pregnant right now and its so hard for me to forget. We were cleared to TTC starting late April/early May, so we've been trying since then.

I've been really irregular since the whole mess, and I'm currently on day CD52 or something ridiculous like that. I keep getting twinges in my left side and I'm so scared of another ectopic, though I do think its all in my head.

Anyway, I have a 25 month old and my baby just turned 11 months yesterday, both girls. I was really hoping to be pregnant by the time she was 1, but it just don't think its going to be. I've been okay about the whole thing, but having a really hard time coping with this loss lately.

Sorry if I seem like a downer, I'm just so frustrated with these long cycles and not getting anywhere with TTC.


----------



## Bells n Bump

Heatherlt said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if I can join you! Let me share my story..
> 
> I had an ectopic pregnancy in January. I called my midwife after my BFPs didn't get any darker. It took a few weeks after my first BFP to actually figure things out.. I asked for a blood test because I felt something was off. Followed up with another blood test and an ultrasound. On the ultrasound they didn't see anything in my uterus but did see something either right next to or on my left ovary. They said either a complex cyst or an ectopic pregnancy. I spent 13 hours in the ER for them to figure it out and was then treated with methotrexate. The pregnancy still grew, and at that point I was in A LOT of pain so they gave me another dose. I lost some hair and bled for a month straight. It was awful. I'd be 37 weeks pregnant right now and its so hard for me to forget. We were cleared to TTC starting late April/early May, so we've been trying since then.
> 
> I've been really irregular since the whole mess, and I'm currently on day CD52 or something ridiculous like that. I keep getting twinges in my left side and I'm so scared of another ectopic, though I do think its all in my head.
> 
> Anyway, I have a 25 month old and my baby just turned 11 months yesterday, both girls. I was really hoping to be pregnant by the time she was 1, but it just don't think its going to be. I've been okay about the whole thing, but having a really hard time coping with this loss lately.
> 
> Sorry if I seem like a downer, I'm just so frustrated with these long cycles and not getting anywhere with TTC.

Hi and welcome, sorry for your loss sounds like you have had a hard time of it lately.
I was treated at the end of feb and I am also getting twinges on my right side (ectopic side) I seem to get them every other month at around ov time, but the docs keep treating me for water infections. I have had a break through this month though because Im seeing a new doc and he wants to make sure whatever was there when I was treated for ectopic has actually gone. But its so worrying ttc but being scared of going through the whole ordeal again.

Have you spkoen to your doc about the long cycles? Mine have done the opposite since the MTX they were all over before but now they are bang on every 28 days.

I hope things sort themselves out and get your bfp soon, fx'd xxx


----------



## PreshFest

I've still been getting shooting pains on my ectopic side, just about every day. Is that normal? Seems like some of you have had it also, just wondering if anyone has asked the doc about it. 

And on a different note... I seem to be having some major PMS today!!! Could AF really be so close?!?!?! :happydance:


----------



## Michelle78

Hypyns, it's been so frustrating to be helpless when it comes to my fertility. I'm a lawyer, and I know that by and large we are a very Type A group, but I've always been able to trust in the idea that if I work hard enough and put my mind to it, good things will come. That got me through college, law school and into a career that I do enjoy, but there is no amount of hard work or focus that can help with my fertility issues. The best I have been able to do is treat with a good fertility specialist, and trust that he knows what he is doing. The lack of control is so frustrating! What type of business do you own?

I talked to my doctor yesterday (before the crazy earthquake that caused all of DC to shut down), and he is willing to run the panel of tests for recurrent miscarriage. He normally doesn't refer women for the tests until they have had 3, but he said to see if my insurance would cover it, and he would order it. My insurance company will provide coverage because they consider recurrent miscarriage to be 2 or more. He does not expect however that the tests are going to show anything wrong with me. He said that women with PCOS have a higher rate of miscarriage, and that he thinks I just have had a run of bad luck. While I am somewhat reassured that he doesn't think there is anything else wrong with me, I still want the tests to confirm that. There is no way that I was going to wait for m/c #3 to get the testing done, so I'm glad that he was so willing to order the tests at this point. We are going to be on vacation in mid September, so we are going to sit this cycle out, and start treatment again when we get back. We will be doing 2 more IUIs using injectible meds, and if that doesn't work, on to IVF.


----------



## JPARR01

Michelle... I hope you get some answers soon. I wouldn't have waited either, I am glad you are getting this done now. I hope that you enjoy your vacation in September and relax a bit. xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Michelle78

Thanks JPARR. Are you back from your u/s? How did it go??


----------



## JPARR01

My appointment is at 2:30 eastern. Super scared...


----------



## Michelle78

JPARR, I'm sure everything will be fine. While I know it sucks that you are feeling sick, that is a great sign that your bean is healthy and growing.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Michelle: I would've pushed to get the tests done as well, I just don't have it in me to sit back and not do everything I can to reach a goal. I do an educational outreach organization with live exotic animals, it's taken every ounce of my passion and drive to get it off the ground and continue to make progress. It's the same way with my fertility, if I don't do the work then no one will and we won't get anywhere. I don't have PCOS (I'm sorry that you do :hugs:) but I had a ruptured appendix when I was 10 y/o that cause inflammation and ruined my tubes. So IVF is pretty much my only option. My insurance won't cover IVF or any fertility treatments period :nope: so this IVF cycle is pretty much a one shot deal for us since it's so damn expensive. I hope the tests say that nothing is wrong and that it has been just rotten luck. When do you get the test results?

JPARR: thinking of you, hope the u/s goes well! :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

Here is Baby P!!!!!!!!!! Baby P looked perfect the doctor and ultrasound tech both said. Ultrasound tech said 6 w and couple days... I am guessing 6 w 4 d... that is what is on the ultrasound photo. Heartbeat was 117 and something.. (117.5?) something like that! We go back on Sept 26 for our 12 w (I will only be 11 w and couple days though) for our ultrasound and nuchal screening! Doctor said everything looks great!!!!!! Also, DUE DATE is April 15 (TAX DAY) LMAO
 



Attached Files:







BabyP6w4d.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bells n Bump

Congratulations Jparr01, the scan pic looks amazing!! Xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

awwwwww JPARR amazing pic, beautiful bubba. I can't stop smiling for you (or staring at your scan pic), so chuffed. Thanks for sharing it with us x


----------



## Renzalxx

Fantastic news! Soooooooooooo happy for you JParr.... what a beautiful clear bubby pic. You must be wrapped! Will be sure to have a champies for you tonight! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## runningmom

AWWWWW! japrr! Congrats! 
And, thanks for the 1000mcg clarification. I notice the c on the bottle now. 

Heatherlt- I am so sorry to hear about your loss and frustration. It definitely throws our world upside down.

Michelle- thinking of ya


----------



## JPARR01

runningmom said:


> AWWWWW! japrr! Congrats!
> And, thanks for the 1000mcg clarification. I notice the c on the bottle now.
> 
> Heatherlt- I am so sorry to hear about your loss and frustration. It definitely throws our world upside down.
> 
> Michelle- thinking of ya

LOL I figured that is what it was. I know when I first started taking my prenatals etc... I swore there were 1000mg of folic acid. Until I looked closer and it is MCG. So you can take up to 4 MG or 4000 MCG of folic acid. Women who have a high risk of cerebral palsy, there docs will prescribe them about 4mg of folic acid. Whatever you don't use, you will just pee out. 

Thanks for the congrats! xoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## epump

Michelle - glad your Dr. appt went well. And I'm glad he agreed to run the full RPL panel. Can't hurt, might help! Fingers crossed for you these next few months.

JPARR - lovely scan pic! So so happy for you! Isn't it great to FINALLY see a baby in the right place!? Love it!


----------



## Michelle78

JPARR, that scan pic looks great. I'm so happy that your bean is healthy and doing well!

Hpyns, your job sounds like it must be so much fun and rewarding. That is amazing that you were able to get your business off the ground on your own! Its good though to be able to apply some of things that have helped you succeed professionally to the fertility process, because its bound to have a benefit at some point! Have you always known that the ruptured appendix damaged your tubes, or did you not find out until the ectopic? I wish you didn't have to deal with that :hugs: As for my PCOS, it was devastating when I got the diagnosis last summer because I didn't really understand it. Once I started to educate myself on it, I realized that my PCOS is not as bad as it is for some people, and that since I was going to have to live with it I better start having a positive attitiude. I don't have problems with my weight and I always get AF, sometimes my cycles are a little long (30-45 days) but nothing like some people with PCOS have. At least through the 4 rounds of IUI I've had I know that medication will make me produce a mature follicle and that when I have a mature follicle and the IUI is timed perfectly, I get pregnant. We are 2 for 2 on that (with the 2 IUIs that didn't work the follicle wasn't mature when I started to get the LH surge), so at least at this point I have cleared the hurdle of wondering if I can get pregnant. So now I need to tackle step 2, which is getting one of these beans to stick! I am going tomorrow for bloodwork and they should have the results within a week. Where are you in the IVF process? I hope that this one is all it takes for you, I know several women who have gotten pregnant through IVF on the first one.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Michelle: Thanks :hugs: I had no idea that my ruptured appendix would cause any issues later in life. It was a complete surprise and it really pissed me off that the Dr.'s hadn't warned me. I could have been looking for signs of an ectopic instead of ignoring the MMC and shooting abdominal pain later. Then I probably would have had the metho shot earlier than 8w3d and I possibly could have saved my left tube and all the pain of having it removed. :shrug: What's happened has happened and I too have learned to focus on the positive. I can get pregnant and I have great hormones, all I need is a little help :smug: I'm in the beginning of my IVF cycle. I start Lupron injections tomorrow and then Gonal-F on Sept. 8th. If everything goes to plan I'll have egg retrieval on Sept. 18th. Working with animals has been a lifelong dream, but I never imagined I would be my own boss! It's incredibly rewarding, and I don't mean to brag. I just feel like I'm the luckiest girl in the world sometimes. It's been a good thing to be able to submerse myself in my animals during these difficult ttc years. Baby animals help a lot when you're craving a baby human so bad it hurts.

I'm glad that you know that you can get PG and that your PCOS isn't as difficult as it could be. Is it hard to monitor when you'll get your LH surge? Do you have to use an OPK every, day or do you temp and monitor cm, or do you have another way? I wish I could give my spot on charting cycles to you, they're no use to me anymore :dohh: Why have you chosen to do IUI's instead of ttc naturally? Is IUI expensive?


----------



## PreshFest

CONGRATS JPARR!!!!!!!!!! I can't even imagine what a relief it was for you to see it in your uterus. That must have been the best feeling ever!!! So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## ster1234

Hi Ladies,
I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I got a methotrexate shot on Monday with beta at 786. My betas plateaued and I had been experiencing excruciating cramps and bleeding. U/s at almost 6 weeks didn't show anything promising. I have a few questions about the methotrexate:

My doctor wants to give me another shot tomorrow and get more b/w done, but should I ask to postpone it to Monday? I'm just afraid that there wasn't enough time to let the hcg's start going down and they'll want to give me the 2nd shot right away. Should I try avoiding the 2nd shot if possible?

How long were you told to wait to ttc after your shot(s)? Is the 3-month-wait-per-shot rule true?

How fast can I expect my hcg to start going down?

Thanks everyone. It's hard going through this right now and I didn't even know about having to wait to ttc until after the shot was given, so I'm kind of freaking out about it.


----------



## PreshFest

ster1234 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I got a methotrexate shot on Monday with beta at 786. My betas plateaued and I had been experiencing excruciating cramps and bleeding. U/s at almost 6 weeks didn't show anything promising. I have a few questions about the methotrexate:
> 
> My doctor wants to give me another shot tomorrow and get more b/w done, but should I ask to postpone it to Monday? I'm just afraid that there wasn't enough time to let the hcg's start going down and they'll want to give me the 2nd shot right away. Should I try avoiding the 2nd shot if possible?
> 
> How long were you told to wait to ttc after your shot(s)? Is the 3-month-wait-per-shot rule true?
> 
> How fast can I expect my hcg to start going down?
> 
> Thanks everyone. It's hard going through this right now and I didn't even know about having to wait to ttc until after the shot was given, so I'm kind of freaking out about it.

So sorry you are joining this thread...but glad to have you at the same time! 

I am no doctor, but I think with levels at 786, one dose of methotrexate should be enough. I had bloodwork done 3 days after my shots and my levels went up, but that is very common. By 5-6 days after the shot my levels had dropped by half. No one ever said they would do two doses unless my levels continued to rise. That's why they check them so often and want to see them going down. So, if I were you, I'd talk to your doc about it again. I would definitely avoid a second dose unless it's absolutely necessary. I just don't see how it would be with your low hcg levels.....

And as for how long you need to wait to try... I was told by several doctors and my midwives that I only need to wait one period and then we could try again. But it seems that most of the ppl on this thread were told three months, some three months per dose. 

What I've learned from this thread is that it depletes your folic acid levels, which is necessary for baby, and that it takes a while to build it back up. So by waiting three months you should have enough in your system for it to be safe. I have decided to wait until I have two periods and then try after that. I do have an appt with my midwife next thursday, though, so I'm going to really talk to her about this and get to the bottom of the 'one period v. three months' debate.


----------



## Michelle78

ster, so sorry for your loss :hugs: My situation actually sounds really similar to yours. I went for my 6 wk u/s thinking everything was fine, but they could see nothing on the u/s either in my uterus or in my tubes. They ran my blood work and beta at that point was only a little over 500, so they were a little less worried about the possibility of an ectopic and agreed to hold off on the mtx. When I went back for bloodwork 48 hours later my beta was over 800, and then the next day it was around 1100, so they did another u/s. That time they saw something in my uterus that could have been a sac, but it was too small to be sure. Still nothing in my tubes, so at least I started to breathe easier. That night I started bleeding and we all thought I would just m/c on my own. But my beta stopped dropping I think around 700. At that point they gave me the mtx, and I went back for bloodwork around 5 days later. My levels had started decreasing but not as much as they wanted, so I got a 2nd shot. My clinic actually has a 2 shot protocol for mtx, so they had told me from the get go that I would more than likely be getting 2 shots. A week or so after the 2nd shot, I actually ended up passing a small sac, and after that my hcg went right to 0. My first period came about 5 weeks after the 2nd shot. My FS told me that I had to wait 2 cycles (which took about 3 months) to start TTC again. It was not 2 cycles per shot of mtx. I started my fertility treatments up again with the 3rd cycle after the mtx shot.


----------



## Dee1989

Hi Ladies.

Would like to say congratulations to JPARR love ur scan picture.

Was wondering how u all felt or are feeling on the 3 month wait. Right now im so wanting to try again but know i cant. My metho injection was on the 30th June so still got a while to go :/ Im living abroad and not working so have nothing to keep my mind off it all?


----------



## runningmom

ster1234- I am SO sorry! It is very hard. I would have to ditto Presh. My doc told me the same. Wait one cycle to TTC again. I also would avoid another shot with your low number unless it keeps rising and not falling. Definitely talk with your doc. Good luck! Hugs and healing to you! Take care of yourself. 

Dee- my doc said I was good after one cycle. I had my shot June 22. We are TTC again. I'd say do as you feel comfortable. If your doc said 3 months and you are good with that then wait, or if you are ready and feel like two months is OK and your cycles are good then go for it. (Just an opinion) I think the issue is building back folic acid which we all know is so important. Good luck!


----------



## Renzalxx

ster1234 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I got a methotrexate shot on Monday with beta at 786. My betas plateaued and I had been experiencing excruciating cramps and bleeding. U/s at almost 6 weeks didn't show anything promising. I have a few questions about the methotrexate:
> 
> My doctor wants to give me another shot tomorrow and get more b/w done, but should I ask to postpone it to Monday? I'm just afraid that there wasn't enough time to let the hcg's start going down and they'll want to give me the 2nd shot right away. Should I try avoiding the 2nd shot if possible?
> 
> How long were you told to wait to ttc after your shot(s)? Is the 3-month-wait-per-shot rule true?
> 
> How fast can I expect my hcg to start going down?
> 
> Thanks everyone. It's hard going through this right now and I didn't even know about having to wait to ttc until after the shot was given, so I'm kind of freaking out about it.

Hi Ster
So sorry for your loss, it is a horrible thing to go thru.:hugs:
I had 4 x mtx shots (every second day for 8 days - made me sick as hell) and was advised that basically once your folate is gone its gone and it usually only takes 3 months to build yourself back up with daily folic acid/prenatals once your HCG levels are down to zero. But double check with your doctor to make sure....My numbers (approx 6600) started to drop dramatically after I started to bleed and cramp so hopefully things will happen nice and quickly for you.
All the very best to you and sending you a cuddle on the breeze xx :flower::flower:


----------



## ster1234

Thank you so much, everyone!! Sharing your experiences and advice means so much to me. Its hard to know what is the right thing to do in a situation like this, so your words are really comforting. My doctor wanted me to go tomorrow for b/w and another methotrexate shot and I was going to ask if I can postpone it to Monday to give my hcg a chance to drop. Well, earlier today, I had extremely painful cramps. There wasn't much bleeding, but the cramps were so bad that I just lied in bed and couldn't move for hours. I took tylenol and used a heating pad, but it didn't help much. After about 4-5 hrs, I started feeling back to normal. This episode really scared me, so I'm going to the doctor tomorrow for b/w and based on that, may get the second dose of mtx. The good news is, my doctor said I can ttc after my hcg reaches 0 and have my period. This is true regardless of if I get 1 or 2 shots, so I was soooo happy to hear that! I understand that lots of doctors still tell women to wait 3 months after the shot, but I really trust my doctor, so I'm not too worried. 

Thank you again for all your support and kind words. I hope everyone is doing well and I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PreshFest

AF! AF! AF!!!!!! Af came today, 4.5 weeks after methotrexate! I'm so insanely excited!!!!!!!!!! So now the big question is... Do we try, or do we wait. I just don't know.

I think I have a UTI, so I'm going to the doctor today, a totally different doctor than I saw for all of my ectopic stuff, so I'm going to ask her what she knows about it. And if she says that it's ok to try, then we probably will. 

I was told to avoid and vitamins for only a week after getting the mtx shot, but it looks like all of you were told not to take them until your levels reached zero... I would think that since I only had one dose 4.5 weeks ago, and I've been taking my prenatals, that my folate levels would be just fine. I don't think one dose of methotrexate would wipe it all out, would it?


----------



## PreshFest

ster1234 said:


> Thank you so much, everyone!! Sharing your experiences and advice means so much to me. Its hard to know what is the right thing to do in a situation like this, so your words are really comforting. My doctor wanted me to go tomorrow for b/w and another methotrexate shot and I was going to ask if I can postpone it to Monday to give my hcg a chance to drop. Well, earlier today, I had extremely painful cramps. There wasn't much bleeding, but the cramps were so bad that I just lied in bed and couldn't move for hours. I took tylenol and used a heating pad, but it didn't help much. After about 4-5 hrs, I started feeling back to normal. This episode really scared me, so I'm going to the doctor tomorrow for b/w and based on that, may get the second dose of mtx. The good news is, my doctor said I can ttc after my hcg reaches 0 and have my period. This is true regardless of if I get 1 or 2 shots, so I was soooo happy to hear that! I understand that lots of doctors still tell women to wait 3 months after the shot, but I really trust my doctor, so I'm not too worried.
> 
> Thank you again for all your support and kind words. I hope everyone is doing well and I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

Glad your doc said you can try again after you get a period.. That makes me feel a bit better since that's what I was told also. AND I just got my period today. So excited, but so nervous and confused at the same time....


----------



## JPARR01

When they say you can try after a cycle... that means go through the entire cycle. So Cycle day 1 would count as the first day of your period. Then when you get your second period. You can try that cycle. I had to clarify that back in June.


Yay for AF showing her face!!!!!!!


----------



## JPARR01

Also, the Methotrexate depletes your body of all of its folic acid. It is no joke that medication. Once levels hit 0 you are allowed to start back up taking EXTRA folic acid and prenatals for at least an entire cycle or two. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## PreshFest

JPARR01 said:


> Also, the Methotrexate depletes your body of all of its folic acid. It is no joke that medication. Once levels hit 0 you are allowed to start back up taking EXTRA folic acid and prenatals for at least an entire cycle or two. Better safe than sorry.

Jeez. This is so frustrating! Everyone told me just one period. I specifically asked them last week that, if my period came that day, then I was ok to start trying on CD10 and they said yes.

And then I found this online about methotrexate:
*Interactions

nutrient affected by drug: Folic Acid

 mechanism: The primary mechanism of methotrexate relies upon interfering with the activation of folic acid and the degree of folate depletion during methotrexate therapy depends primarily upon the weekly administered dose.*

I see how one dose can interfere with folic acid, but completely deplete it? It would be so nice to find some concrete info on this.

I know that waiting is probably the only way to go to be SURE that I'm safe, but what if I'm safe NOW?!?! Then I don't want to wait!!! AAHHH!!!


----------



## Dee1989

runningmom said:


> ster1234- I am SO sorry! It is very hard. I would have to ditto Presh. My doc told me the same. Wait one cycle to TTC again. I also would avoid another shot with your low number unless it keeps rising and not falling. Definitely talk with your doc. Good luck! Hugs and healing to you! Take care of yourself.
> 
> Dee- my doc said I was good after one cycle. I had my shot June 22. We are TTC again. I'd say do as you feel comfortable. If your doc said 3 months and you are good with that then wait, or if you are ready and feel like two months is OK and your cycles are good then go for it. (Just an opinion) I think the issue is building back folic acid which we all know is so important. Good luck!




Thanks runningmom. My doctor did not tell us wen to try again. It was in a Turkish hospital so didn't understand much at all tbh i got all my info from here. My first AF came exactly 30 days after my shot then 2nd one came yesterday. I feel totally ready to try now so may do but im not gona track ovulation or anything. Just take things as they come. Baby dust to you and all others ttc. xx


----------



## Hpyns4life

I would play it on the safe side. I know exactly how you feel about wanting to try NOW NOW Noooowwwww!! Truly I do :hugs: But folic acid is serious business for the health of you LO and it's uber important to build it back up before ttc again. If you fell PG this cycle wouldn't you be so worried about their health? Of course you can do whatever you feel you must or want, but I was compelled to wait until I was absolutely sure I was all good to go.

AFM: I did my first injection of Lupron today :sick: TBH it was just as bad as I thought it would be. No fun at all. But I'm pretty proud of being able to stick my belly with that needle!!! There were a lot of tears and some moments where I didn't think I could, but it all worked out in the end. It stung for about 5-10 minutes and an hour later I still have an angry red mark :( I'm not looking forward to 21 more days of this, ugh. It's for a good cause, it's for a good cause, it's for a good cause. I can do this :thumbup:


----------



## runningmom

Dee- DH and I are doing the same. I'm not charting anything. Thanks and baby dust to you! Good luck! 

Hpyns- You can do it!!!! Yah for injections, BUT I am so sorry it hurt. Big Hug!


----------



## TrAyBaby

OMG everyone i got my :bfp: this morning(14dpo). I'm still in a daze. Im so really happy and excited but also really scared, i dont think i could go through another ectopic.

For all you ladies out there on the same journey i wish you all the best. I waited for 3 months after my injection (12 weeks to be honest), in that time i had 2 periods. Our first month ttc was BFN but this was our second month and now i got my much awaited and wanted BFP :happydance:


----------



## JPARR01

Wooooohooo! Congrats! Xoxo


----------



## Bells n Bump

Congratulations TrAyBaby!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months xxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Congrats! :wohoo: H & H 9 months!!!!


----------



## PreshFest

Ok, so I just wanted to share what happened today.

I did go see a different doc and she said the same thing as the other 4 or so doctors said to me. After one period, I am safe to start trying. The doc today said that the only reason to wait is to make sure your uterine lining is built back up, so having one period proves that. She also said that one dose of mtx will NOT deplete all of your folic acid, but it will bring it down a little. I also talked to my pharmacist about it and he said the same thing.

Then, I was still feeling unsatisfied with all of this, and very uncomfortable with trying this month. So I called my husbands friend who is an orthopaedic surgeon. The second he heard what happened and that I had been given methotrexate, he said to wait to try. And then he said, "You don't want to f**k with methotrexate." His exact words... He said that, yeah, I'd probably be fine, but that the chances of miscarriage are increased and so are the chances of spina bifida, etc.

So, thanks to all of you lovely ladies, and my husbands doctor friend, I have officially decided to wait until October. I'm such an impatient person when it comes to this stuff, but I feel good about this decision. :roll:


----------



## epump

Congrats, TrAy!!! What wonderful news!! Hoping for a lovely sticky bean in your uterus!!


----------



## Michelle78

Tray, Congrats!

Presh, that's awesome that AF came on time. For me, once AF came I started to be able to feel like myself again. I'm glad that you have a reached a decision that you are comfortable with about when to TTC again. Its so hard when there is so much conflicting information out there.

Hpyns, I know, if we just combined my normal tubes with your normal cycle we would be good to go! LOL. You will do fine with the injections :thumbup: I am going to be doing injectibles with my next IUI, which will be during my next cycle, so probably at the end of September. My doctor is going to use Gonal F, so you have to keep me updated about how that goes. I don't have any side effects with clomid, so I am hoping I don't with the injectibles. I know what you mean about animals, they are the best. DH and I have 2 Alaskan Malamutes, and we love them to death. When I am having a bad day its like they sense it, because they'll just come up and sit quietly with me. Normally they are quite high energy! I can monitor my LH surge like anyone else, using OPKs and keeping an eye on my CM. The CM is a dead give away for me, I've gotten pretty good at guessing when the OPK will be positive before taking the test. But my body will sometimes produce the LH surge even though there isn't a mature follicle. Basically with my PCOS, my body has more than one follicle that starts to mature, unlike normal women who usually just have 1 follicle that takes the lead. The combined amount of estrogen that the maturing follicles are producing makes my body think that there is already a mature follicle and so I get the LH surge, even though each follicle is not yet mature. Before going to a FS last fall, we tried 3 cycles on clomid alone with no success. Once we got to the FS, he went straight to clomid with a trigger shot to force ovulation and IUI. My insurance covers 50% of my fertility treatments, so each round has run me an average of about $500. This next round will be more expensive because the injectible meds are not covered by insurance. :dohh: DH has excellent insurance, so when open enrollment comes around (I think its in November) I will be getting on his insurance. His insurance has 100% coverage for fertility treatments, so if we are looking at IVF come January at least we will have coverage for it. I know we are so so lucky to have that option to fall back on! If you don't mind my asking, how long have you been TTC? I can't believe that my 1st appt with the FS was almost a year ago. Never would I have thought that a year later all I would have to show for it would be 2 miscarriages :shrug:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Presh: I'm glad you went out and did your own research. It helps us all understand it a bit more and it reinforces what the other women's Dr.s have been saying. It's scary when there's so many different levels of advice out there, you don't know which ones to follow. I'm glad you feel confident in your decision.

Michelle: What a relief that your insurance covers at least some and soon all of your fertility treatments! I'm under my DH's and it covers nothing except the normal meds like doxycycline, BCP, etc. We've been ttc since Sept 2009, I started charting March 2010, conceived with my ectopic July 2010. I got 2 metho shots in Aug. and my tube ruptured Sept. We started ttc again in Jan 2011 after I had healed from surgery and had an HSG scan (we were advised to ttc naturally for 6 months). July 2011 we sought out a 2nd opinion on my remaining tube, FS said it was most likely at least partially blocked and highly recommended IVF. So that brings us to now.

The Gonal-F shots are quite a bit bigger so that worries me. I'll start those Sept. 8th so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, I know its off the subject of ttc but I thought this was the best place to ask. 

Does anybody find that the area where the Mtx was injected is occasionally painful and aches?? I have been getting this aching lately around the area, I had it in the top of my right buttock (tmi) and I sometimes find it gets tender when I sleep on that side, am I alone in this??

Thank you xxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey Bells, I did not have any achy feeling in the injection sight. I believe the metho shot is always given in the top of the buttocks since that's the easiest IM injection sight. I'm sure everyone reacts differently. Is it just achy like a bruise? Maybe the nurse moved a bit when she injected it and did leave a bit of bruising on the muscle? No redness or swelling right? I hope it feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hpyns4life said:


> Hey Bells, I did not have any achy feeling in the injection sight. I believe the metho shot is always given in the top of the buttocks since that's the easiest IM injection sight. I'm sure everyone reacts differently. Is it just achy like a bruise? Maybe the nurse moved a bit when she injected it and did leave a bit of bruising on the muscle? No redness or swelling right? I hope it feels better soon :hugs:

Thank you for your reply, I had the injection in Feb i was a bit sore at the time but soon got better. There is no bruising or any kind of mark there it just starts aching from time to time like there is a bruise there but like I said the actual injection was 6 months ago now, I'm ever so confused about why it keeps doing this?!? I dont think its owt to worry about I just wondered if anyone else was experiencing the same. Xxx


----------



## New Yorker

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi ladies, I know its off the subject of ttc but I thought this was the best place to ask.
> 
> Does anybody find that the area where the Mtx was injected is occasionally painful and aches?? I have been getting this aching lately around the area, I had it in the top of my right buttock (tmi) and I sometimes find it gets tender when I sleep on that side, am I alone in this??
> 
> Thank you xxx

Hi Bells n Bump,

I had my injections on both of my arms and it did not hurt me at all like some injections I have gotten in the past (based on the type of medication given). I am a nurse and I personally hate getting shots on my butt because for me I'm just more sensitive there. But when I give shots to patients on their buttocks it must be in a certain area because we can potentially hit a branch of nerves. Don't know if that is your case but it could have been. Sorry that it keeps bothering you. :hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

TRAY! SOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU... will be thinking of you and sending you all the good luck vibes I can for a nice sticky bean in your uterus...:yipee:

Presh, congrats on getting AF... i know exactly how you feel when it comes to TTC again.. it is a scary situation and I too am so impatient... better to be safe then sorry and good on you for looking into things...:hugs:

HappiGail pointed me to this website which answered all of my questions and put my mind to rest.... hopefully might help you too... xxxx

https://www.ectopic.org.uk/index.php/...-methotrexate/

Keep smiling :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## New Yorker

Congrats to TrAyBaby! Great news! 

PreshFest, congrats on getting AF!!


----------



## PreshFest

Renzalxx said:


> TRAY! SOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU... will be thinking of you and sending you all the good luck vibes I can for a nice sticky bean in your uterus...:yipee:
> 
> Presh, congrats on getting AF... i know exactly how you feel when it comes to TTC again.. it is a scary situation and I too am so impatient... better to be safe then sorry and good on you for looking into things...:hugs:
> 
> HappiGail pointed me to this website which answered all of my questions and put my mind to rest.... hopefully might help you too... xxxx
> 
> https://www.ectopic.org.uk/index.php/...-methotrexate/
> 
> Keep smiling :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

That website doesn't work for me for some reason! I'll try again later, just in case.


----------



## PreshFest

I was able to see the info by going to that website and searching methotrexate! Very helpful information there!! Thanks for sharing that. 

So it said to wait two full cycles or three months, whichever comes first. Since you have to ovulate in order to get a period, do you start at ovulation? SO the third time I ovulate since methotrexate will be the time that we try. Which will be after two periods. It will only be 2.5 months from when I actually received the mtx, though. I'm probably thinking this to death, but I can't help it! It's only a 2 week difference, so I'm sure it's no biggie. But I don't really want to wait another month. It just doesn't seem necessary, ya know?
:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## ster1234

My hcg went from 780 to 1300 in 4 days, so I got my second shot of Methotrexate 2 days ago. I had some extremely painful cramps yesterday. I'm also having heavy bleeding. I was on the verge of going to the ER. All I could do was lie in bed and pray for the pain to away. Since I can't take nsaids, I was taking Tylenol, but that didn't help much. I feel better today, but it seems like I'm having these bad cramps every couple of days. Should I be concerned? At what point should I worry that's something's wrong? I would know if a tube ruptures, right? I had these cramps even before my 1st mtx shot, so I don't know what's going on. I just didn't expect the cramping to be this bad. Did anyone else go through this?


----------



## Hpyns4life

ster1234: I'm sorry you're going through so much pain :hugs: During my metho treatment I only had 2 days of pain and they were about 2 weeks apart, but the pain lasted for a few hours and all I could do was lay in bed and wait it out. My numbers were something like 4800 up to 5300 then started coming down. That's when my tube ruptured and it was the worst pain I've ever been in in my life. I broke out in a sheen of dripping sweat, thought I had to diarrhea, was delirious, was puking, and ended up writhing and screaming in pain on the floor. It was pretty obvious that my tube had ruptured.

I hope you never experience that. If it's more than cramps your feeling then call your Dr. and let him know! He should be able to help guide you. They can always check you again to make sure you're okay. It's a very scary time :hugs: A natural way to help your body pass the rest of what's in the uterus is to put a spoonful of castor oil on your bare belly skin and rub it in, lay a towel over the top and then a heat pack. Lay down with this for at least 30 minutes. This will help to soothe your uterus and allow some of the castor oil to be absorbed into your abdomen which will help reduce inflammation and let the blood and clots move on their way. Don't ingest any of the castor oil, it should only be on your belly. This is also a natural remedy for helping to conceive in the future (taught to me by my naturalist and midwife). I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> TRAY! SOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU... will be thinking of you and sending you all the good luck vibes I can for a nice sticky bean in your uterus...:yipee:
> 
> Presh, congrats on getting AF... i know exactly how you feel when it comes to TTC again.. it is a scary situation and I too am so impatient... better to be safe then sorry and good on you for looking into things...:hugs:
> 
> HappiGail pointed me to this website which answered all of my questions and put my mind to rest.... hopefully might help you too... xxxx
> 
> https://www.ectopic.org.uk/index.php/...-methotrexate/
> 
> Keep smiling :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> That website doesn't work for me for some reason! I'll try again later, just in case.Click to expand...

Hi Presh

Sorry the page has moved somehow on the site try this link (altho the same, seems to work):

https://www.ectopic.org.uk/index.php/patients/treatment/medical-treatment-methotrexate/

Actually just read that you found it... should read the posts first hahaha :dohh:


----------



## ster1234

Thank you for sharing your experience, Hpyns4life. Do you think the extremely painful cramps are normal? They are the worst pains I have felt in my life. Should I go to the doctor tomorrow and ask for b/w and u/s? My 2nd shot was Saturday, so I don't know if that's enough time for hcg to go down. I'm just scared that something's really wrong because the pain is so bad.


----------



## TrAyBaby

Thanks for all the well wishes but it was not meant to be. I started spotting yesterday so rushed to the hospital. They confirmed a m/c. I cannot believe it. I'm so completely lost now, I just don't know what to do. I really thought this was my forever baby


----------



## Bells n Bump

ster1234 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience, Hpyns4life. Do you think the extremely painful cramps are normal? They are the worst pains I have felt in my life. Should I go to the doctor tomorrow and ask for b/w and u/s? My 2nd shot was Saturday, so I don't know if that's enough time for hcg to go down. I'm just scared that something's really wrong because the pain is so bad.

Hi Ster, sorry you are having to go through this awful experience.

My tube didnt rupture but I did have a lot of pain all the way up my right side but it seemed to get worse the lower my numbers got so much so that I was in tears at work the day before I was discharged from the hospital. I personally think if your pain is constant and really bad you should contact your doc or Epu, if you feel something is not right go with your gut instinct and get checked over.

Im praying this ordeal is over for you soon xxx


----------



## PreshFest

TrAyBaby said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes but it was not meant to be. I started spotting yesterday so rushed to the hospital. They confirmed a m/c. I cannot believe it. I'm so completely lost now, I just don't know what to do. I really thought this was my forever baby

I'm SO sorry......:nope:


----------



## New Yorker

TrAyBaby said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes but it was not meant to be. I started spotting yesterday so rushed to the hospital. They confirmed a m/c. I cannot believe it. I'm so completely lost now, I just don't know what to do. I really thought this was my forever baby

TrAyBaby,

I am so sad for you. I feel your pain. My heart dropped when I read your post. I can't even imagine how you feel but know that we are all thinking of you on here and feel your pain. :hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Oh Tray :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry :(


----------



## epump

Tray, I'm so so sorry :(


----------



## JPARR01

So sorry to hear this news Tray... Xoxoxo


----------



## Renzalxx

TrAyBaby said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes but it was not meant to be. I started spotting yesterday so rushed to the hospital. They confirmed a m/c. I cannot believe it. I'm so completely lost now, I just don't know what to do. I really thought this was my forever baby

Oh Tray, I am so so very sorry to hear your news...Wish i could stretch my arms all the way over there and give you a big Renzal hug...

Take it nice and easy and get lots of love and attention from DH. Will be thinking of you xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Michelle78

I'm so sorry Tray, :hugs: Thinking of you.


----------



## Renzalxx

I have a question ladies... I had AF on 21st Aug - 26th Aug and am now experiencing period-like cramping on both sides of my lower abdomen. I have never really experienced any ovulation discomfort before... should I be worried? I didnt have surgery and still have both tubes... ?


----------



## coxy1978

Hi Renzal, 

I also had a cornual in feb/march and ever since, my ovaries and abdomen have been soooo sensitive - its def really heightened my feelings. I get lots of twinges in the ectopic side particularly around ovulation and AF. And i notice more feelings in opposite side too. I have started to think, 5 months is not long really in terms of healing... and I am not surprised we keep experiencing these strange sensations - i am guessing its just our bodies mending itself. 

my previous cycle before the last, i convinced myself i was experiencing another ectopic because of the feelings and I believed that even though id had AF - it must be just a bleed from ectopic - because id got myself so paranoid about having another ectopic or tht something was wrong. i did a test right after my AF that month and got this result


Went straight back to docs, petrified that this was confirmation of all my fears and that id def got another ectopic and he done another test which was clearly neg....i was so confused and still to this day dont understand it, but Ive realsied now, Im still here and im ok... and ive stopped worrying about all these strange feelings.

Of course if you are in 'pain' I would suggest going to see your doc, but if its just twinges and weird feelings, I would guess youre fine!! (obviously only my opinion) But i wish you lots of luck....maybe the feelings are a good sign, that your eggs are ripening and fighting to get out as they're so desperate to be fertilised!! ha ha ha!


----------



## Renzalxx

coxy1978 said:


> Hi Renzal,
> 
> I also had a cornual in feb/march and ever since, my ovaries and abdomen have been soooo sensitive - its def really heightened my feelings. I get lots of twinges in the ectopic side particularly around ovulation and AF. And i notice more feelings in opposite side too. I have started to think, 5 months is not long really in terms of healing... and I am not surprised we keep experiencing these strange sensations - i am guessing its just our bodies mending itself.
> 
> my previous cycle before the last, i convinced myself i was experiencing another ectopic because of the feelings and I believed that even though id had AF - it must be just a bleed from ectopic - because id got myself so paranoid about having another ectopic or tht something was wrong. i did a test right after my AF that month and got this result
> 
> View attachment 258593
> 
> Went straight back to docs, petrified that this was confirmation of all my fears and that id def got another ectopic and he done another test which was clearly neg....i was so confused and still to this day dont understand it, but Ive realsied now, Im still here and im ok... and ive stopped worrying about all these strange feelings.
> 
> Of course if you are in 'pain' I would suggest going to see your doc, but if its just twinges and weird feelings, I would guess youre fine!! (obviously only my opinion) But i wish you lots of luck....maybe the feelings are a good sign, that your eggs are ripening and fighting to get out as they're so desperate to be fertilised!! ha ha ha!

Thanks so much Coxy for putting my mind at ease... :flower:
Yeah, was kinda freaking out but they have subsided and I am fine.... Pretty sure it is just my ovaries kickstarting again after being on hiatus for a while.
So very scared of another ectopic and have been using protection but was petrified one of DH little men had escaped and was running amok in my uterus :haha:
Roll on November when we can start TTC.
Thank you for your kind words :hugs:


----------



## runningmom

xoxoxoxo Tray!

Ladies?- How long did you bleed when you got your first AF after metho shot? I got my shot June 22, had been bleeding already and it didn't stop until Aug 5. Some days were normal bleeding like a period and some were just spotting. Then started bleeding again Aug 18th. Assumed it was AF. More like a normal period for me. It lasted until 31st. What in the world is going on? Just thought I'd get some your opinions before I called the doc.


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Runningmom
Mine lasted 6 days and was just like a normal period although my cramps were much worse... I have now been getting strange cramping but i guess I am due to ovulate so that may be it??
Heres hoping your back on schedule in no time hun xxxx


----------



## PreshFest

runningmom said:


> xoxoxoxo Tray!
> 
> Ladies?- How long did you bleed when you got your first AF after metho shot? I got my shot June 22, had been bleeding already and it didn't stop until Aug 5. Some days were normal bleeding like a period and some were just spotting. Then started bleeding again Aug 18th. Assumed it was AF. More like a normal period for me. It lasted until 31st. What in the world is going on? Just thought I'd get some your opinions before I called the doc.

I started bleeding 5 days after I got the shot and that lasted for 5 days and was exactly like a period... Kind of heavy in the beginning and got lighter toward the end. But once I got my actual AF, it was also 5 days, very normal, but a little heavier in the beginning. I hardly had any cramping at all.

I would think what you're experiencing is normal. I know a lot of people's cycles go crazy after an ectopic. But, it might be worth a call to your doc just to be sure. Make sure you are getting plenty of iron in your diet so you don't become anemic from losing all that blood.


----------



## JPARR01

runningmom said:


> xoxoxoxo Tray!
> 
> Ladies?- How long did you bleed when you got your first AF after metho shot? I got my shot June 22, had been bleeding already and it didn't stop until Aug 5. Some days were normal bleeding like a period and some were just spotting. Then started bleeding again Aug 18th. Assumed it was AF. More like a normal period for me. It lasted until 31st. What in the world is going on? Just thought I'd get some your opinions before I called the doc.

I think when the bleeding started on the 18th for you, it was your AF. I would def say it was your AF as long as you weren't bleeding the days before the 18th. How long did you stop bleeding for before the 18th?


----------



## coxy1978

Hi. When my HCG hit 0 i began to bleed ( this was the first bleed since the methotrexate shot)
- at first it seemed like a period but then i began passing hard crumbly black bits (sorry for too much info) and the bleeding lasted about 2 weeks. 
Then i think it was another 5-6 weeks before my next bleed which lasted about 6-8 days, 
and then finally the next cycle seemed pretty 'normal' for me.

I think we expect too much of our bodies (me included) - as like my previous post - I have now realised that our bodies need time to heal. I didnt realise this before - I think i was rushing myself to get better, because I wanted to feel 'normal' again - plus i had this massive relief that the ectopic ordeal was finally over, but in reality, it was not quite over, I just needed a couple more months to heal. I believe i am definately better now though! And you will be too - but give your body time. Good luck. x


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hi chicas, thank you all so much for your support and kind words. Im kinda in limbo right now. When i went to A&E on monday because i started bleeding they were pretty usless. Im currently away from home visiting my sister so dont have a doctor right now :wacko: anyway here's my saga so far. On monday i was basically peeing every half hour. When i got to the hospital i got seen straight away. I told them i needed to pee so they took a sample (even tho i'd just been before i left my sisters house). When they tested it it came up negative. I'd tested myself for the previous 3 days and they were all positive! So the doctor prodded my tummy and because i wasnt in pain he basically said 'because your test is negative you are not having another ectopic, most likely you are miscarring. take it easy and come back if the bleeding gets worse or you're in pain'. I was demanding a blood test to check hcg levels but no-one took any notice of me :growlmad:

SO basically the bleeding i had on monday wasnt like my normal period. It wasnt dark red or stringy with clots but it was a flo. By tuesday i could've kept the same pad on all day it was that light (i didnt cause thats just yucky) and by wednesday i basically had pinky mucus. So because it didnt feel like my period i took a hpt on wednesday morning (clearblue digital) and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks. I did another test yesterday and one this morning. Same thing pregnant 1-2 weeks. 

Thankfully my sisters doctor is amazing and agreed to see me. She has said its too early to see anything on a scan, cause today i would be 5 weeks. I go home on tuesday night. So im booked in with my own doctor on wednesday morning for blood work and hopefully a referal for an early scan. She has given me 3 possible things thats going on.
1- I did have a miscarriage and my levels are just slow to go back down
2- Im having another ectopic, which a scan next week will show
3- (the fingers crossed option) that i had a breakthrough bleed or late implantation bleed and baby is fine

I thought going through ectopic/methotrexate was bad enough but this is so stressful i dont know what to think

I literally do not know what is happening in my body again. I know what i'd like to be happening i just don't want to get my hopes up to get bad news next week.

thanks for listening to my woes everyone x


----------



## runningmom

Thanks for replies! I'm thinking my AF is just irregular and maybe next cycle will be more normal.

Jparr- It was only two weeks between the time I stopped bleeding after the shot and this last time. I thought the same thing... that it was AF. I haven't bled at all yesterday or today. It's weird. I'm guessing my period is just off. A 2 week AF is not normal for me (I'm normally 3-5 days), so I was just getting worried. This is how it all started before I went to the doc in June and found out it was an ectopic pregnancy.

How are you and baby? I hope you are not having a lot of nausea.

Tray- I ams SO sorry for your ordeal. I am praying! I hope your appointment goes well next week. Keep us posted!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Yesterday i still had +ve's on hpt but today all -ve. So i really did miscarry :cry:

I've spent so much of this year mourning for a loss that i was finally in a place where i was feeling very hopeful for the future. So i've decided that im going to hold on to that hopeful feeling and keep looking to the future. Im going to jump straight back on (or in) in the saddle, so to speak, and try again this month. Fingers crossed that im uber fertile from the m/c and this time i get my sticky (in the right place) bean.


----------



## Renzalxx

So sorry to hear Tray, I applaud you for your fantastic outlook and truly believe a nice sticky bean is just around the corner.
Thinking of you xxxx:friends:


----------



## Hpyns4life

I like your attitude Tray :thumbup: Sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, Im back here from 2ww since af got me today, good news is she is bang on time, cant wait for her to go though so we can crack on with ttc again. Dh is saving his energy and building up his stamina ready for it!!! Haha!!!

Good luck to anyone testing xxx


----------



## Michelle78

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well. :flower:

I got the results back from the recurrent miscarriage panel of tests, and there is nothing else wrong with me (aside from the PCOS). The doctor thinks I've just had a run of bad luck, so we will doing another IUI next cycle (I am CD 13 today, so my next IUI should be in early-mid October). We are going to be using injectible medications with this one, so there is a higher risk of multiples since I have been getting pregnant with only 1 egg, and the injectibles should produce at least 3. I can honestly say at this point that I am praying for twins because I can't imagine having to go through all of the fertility treatments again! DH is kind of scared that I am trying to make twins happen, but he will get over it :haha:


----------



## cazi77

Hiya I havn't posted in here for a few weeks but just thought i'd share my positive story. I had a suspected ectopic in May 2011 and was given a shot of Methotrexate. This month was my 1st TTC and i've just got my BFP. Good luck to you all sending you:dust:


----------



## JPARR01

Congrats cazi!!!! Woohoooo!!!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

cazi77 said:


> Hiya I havn't posted in here for a few weeks but just thought i'd share my positive story. I had a suspected ectopic in May 2011 and was given a shot of Methotrexate. This month was my 1st TTC and i've just got my BFP. Good luck to you all sending you:dust:

WOW! Congratualations Cazi... so stoked for you :yipee:


----------



## Hpyns4life

On the first try after metho!! Congrats lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

cazi77 said:


> Hiya I havn't posted in here for a few weeks but just thought i'd share my positive story. I had a suspected ectopic in May 2011 and was given a shot of Methotrexate. This month was my 1st TTC and i've just got my BFP. Good luck to you all sending you:dust:

congratulations x


----------



## New Yorker

Congrats cazi77! Great news! :happydance:


----------



## New Yorker

Hi Ladies, I've been so busy lately that I haven't had a chance to check up on this thread lately. The update on my situation is this:

Aug 3rd - received Methotrexate for right ectopic
Aug 23rd - FINALLY stopped bleeding! wow! 4 weeks straight of bleeding!
Aug 26th - HCG down to 3.3 from the highest level of 1,065.6
Aug 27th - started taking B6, Folic Acid, Prenatal Vitamins and Lydia Pinkham daily. 
_Sept 10th - AF arrived. Weird AF. Bleeding is not my normal type of bleeding. It's like the bleeding I had while waiting for BCG to go down. Blood pouring out of me at times. Anyone else have this type of bleeding?_ No cramping. But really felt ovulation from right tube more pronounced this time more then any times in the past and also made me feel like I was going to have another ectopic.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey New yorker, glad AF finally arrived!! Sorry it was such a weird and painful one :hugs: Since my ectopic and loss of tube I have been able to feel EVERYTHING in there. Of course it was very painful the first few times I OV from the surgery side, but it was also more pronounced from the opposite side as well. Even after 9 months I could still tell which side the egg was going to come from. Maybe we're just more attuned to it now that we have a real reason (or fear) to pay attention. I hope that AF chills out soon and you can get on with the cycle :hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

how weird is that ever since i had the shot too everytime i ovulate i feel it too. I can totally tell which side each time. Before my ectopic i never really knew when i ovulated. Strange!

Well speaking of ovulation i got a smiley face on Fri and saturday on my opks so now im ofically back in the tww ....... again! Hope this time this is it :wacko:


----------



## Renzalxx

TrAyBaby said:


> how weird is that ever since i had the shot too everytime i ovulate i feel it too. I can totally tell which side each time. Before my ectopic i never really knew when i ovulated. Strange!
> 
> Well speaking of ovulation i got a smiley face on Fri and saturday on my opks so now im ofically back in the tww ....... again! Hope this time this is it :wacko:

Same for me.... my ectopic wasnt in my tube either which is weird but I had very strange cramping when I ovulated... maybe just our bodies telling us it is still working and producing eggies for us...xx:winkwink:

How are you feeling Tray? Hope your smile is bright :dance:


----------



## PreshFest

Hpyns4life said:


> Hey New yorker, glad AF finally arrived!! Sorry it was such a weird and painful one :hugs: Since my ectopic and loss of tube I have been able to feel EVERYTHING in there. Of course it was very painful the first few times I OV from the surgery side, but it was also more pronounced from the opposite side as well. Even after 9 months I could still tell which side the egg was going to come from. Maybe we're just more attuned to it now that we have a real reason (or fear) to pay attention. I hope that AF chills out soon and you can get on with the cycle :hugs:

This is the same for me! I'm pretty sure I ovulated on my left (ectopic side) this cycle and it hurt like hell! Last cycle (first ovulation since mtx) I ovulated on my right side and I felt that, too. So I'm really hoping next month it's back to the right-non-ectopic side!


----------



## New Yorker

I had a right ectopic and I felt that I ovulated on my right side this time (first time after Methotrexate). Weird. Well, next month I plan on trying so hoping that I ovulate on the left next time. I will be freaking out if I ovulate from the right side when I TTC.


----------



## Hpyns4life

I was so obsessive about which side I OV from each cycle. But if you don't have any reason to think your tubes are damaged then don't worry about OVing from the ectopic side :hugs: It might hurt! But many ectopics are just flukes, and shouldn't lead to another one. But I definitely understand the worry. I'm SO relieved that all those head games are out the window for me. It sucks that I can't get PG naturally, but at least I don't have to be on such a roller coaster every single month :wacko: I hope that the added awareness helps all you ladies :thumbup: I love being ubber aware of my body!!! Especially now that I can actually feel my follicles growing and I know that in a few more days I'm going to have a handful of eggs to choose from and fertilize with IVF! I'm super excited :happydance:


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hpyns that is amazing news wow :thumbup: that totally made me smile this morning. FXed for you, please keep us updated x

As for me im now 3 dpo and have woken up with a stupid sore throat, stuffy nose and headache :cry: a few people at work have the cold and looks like they have given it to me. Sucks i really wanted to stay healthy this cycle to give my eggy the best chance. Still not gonna let it get me down.

Have a great day everyone :flower:


----------



## epump

Just wanted to let you all know not to worry too much about which side you ovulate on! I definitely ovulated on my ectopic side this cycle and the little bean still made its way to my uterus :)

Fingers crossed for Tray and Hpyns this cycle! xxoo


----------



## Renzalxx

Hpyns4life said:


> I was so obsessive about which side I OV from each cycle. But if you don't have any reason to think your tubes are damaged then don't worry about OVing from the ectopic side :hugs: It might hurt! But many ectopics are just flukes, and shouldn't lead to another one. But I definitely understand the worry. I'm SO relieved that all those head games are out the window for me. It sucks that I can't get PG naturally, but at least I don't have to be on such a roller coaster every single month :wacko: I hope that the added awareness helps all you ladies :thumbup: I love being ubber aware of my body!!! Especially now that I can actually feel my follicles growing and I know that in a few more days I'm going to have a handful of eggs to choose from and fertilize with IVF! I'm super excited :happydance:

Woohoo! so excited for you Hypns... please keep us updated and I will be thinking of you! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## coxy1978

Just to share this with you guys, I spent ages worrying about which side i may or may not ovulate from as I wanted to avoid the ectopic side...but whilst doing some research i read that it doesnt matter which side the egg is released, as either tube can actually 'grab' the egg and carry it to the uterus and it makes no difference which side it is released from. You also do not ovulate from one side and then the next, although this can happen, its a 50-50 chance every month! 
I also read that one woman, had a second ectopic in the stump of where she had had the tube removed! I still cant work that out??? 
*Good Luck to you all*. 
Im 8 DPO this month, both my sides are twinging... but still when i get the ectopic side twinges i panic! ha ha! Sends us crazy doesnt it!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Thank you Tray, epmup and Renzalx, SO much!! All the love and support does wonders to my resolve :hugs: Another u/s today and we'll see how fast the follies are growing (I had 7 large ones at yesterdays u/s and they want to make sure they don't go too fast :wacko:)

Coxy: Yeah, either tube can pick up a released egg, but it's less likely that it'll cross "the great expanse" as I call it :haha: and find the opposite tube. Even with IVF there's still a chance for my embryo to go up my "stump" or my other tube and implant  So I'll be a bag of nerves after transfer :nope: FX'd the twinges are a good side :thumbup:


----------



## JPARR01

Hpyns4life said:


> Thank you Tray, epmup and Renzalx, SO much!! All the love and support does wonders to my resolve :hugs: Another u/s today and we'll see how fast the follies are growing (I had 7 large ones at yesterdays u/s and they want to make sure they don't go too fast :wacko:)
> 
> Coxy: Yeah, either tube can pick up a released egg, but it's less likely that it'll cross "the great expanse" as I call it :haha: and find the opposite tube. Even with IVF there's still a chance for my embryo to go up my "stump" or my other tube and implant  So I'll be a bag of nerves after transfer :nope: FX'd the twinges are a good side :thumbup:

Best of luck! Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Hpyns4life

My ovaries feel HUGE!!! :haha: I have about 8 large follicles and I'm flying out to the FC tomorrow morning. I'm hoping that I'll get the trigger shot tomorrow since I'm responding to the meds just right :happydance: I can't wait! Thank you ladies! I'll check in again when I get the chance.


----------



## JPARR01

Yay!!!!! Woo hoo!!! Good luck! Xoxo


----------



## TrAyBaby

:happydance: Goodluck Hpyns :happydance:


----------



## New Yorker

Good luck Hpyns4life!!


----------



## coxy1978

Hi, Hope youre all ok! and hope things going well for you hapyns!! 

I got my BFP yesterday at 11 DPO. Feeling pretty anxious and paranoid on one hand and on the other i feel happy and ecited. 

Im wondering if ANY of you ladies, when you discovered you were preg (with the ectopic) if any of you suffered wit the classic PG symptoms like really sore bb's and sickness? 

Ive had 3 successful pregnancies and always started with sickness at 4 weeks...and extremel sore bb's. Then unfortunately, usually in hosp by 5-6 wks with hyperemisis (excessive sickness) 

When i had ectopic i didnt really get any symptoms of PG.... and what im wondering now, is as i have already got sore bb's and feeling of nausea (no vommiting yet but am only 3 wk + 5 days) do you think this is a good sign taht little bean is in the right place or do you think its irrelevent? 

Please help...as many of you as poss...id be soooo gratefull. xx


----------



## Renzalxx

coxy1978 said:


> Hi, Hope youre all ok! and hope things going well for you hapyns!!
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday at 11 DPO. Feeling pretty anxious and paranoid on one hand and on the other i feel happy and ecited.
> 
> Im wondering if ANY of you ladies, when you discovered you were preg (with the ectopic) if any of you suffered wit the classic PG symptoms like really sore bb's and sickness?
> 
> Ive had 3 successful pregnancies and always started with sickness at 4 weeks...and extremel sore bb's. Then unfortunately, usually in hosp by 5-6 wks with hyperemisis (excessive sickness)
> 
> When i had ectopic i didnt really get any symptoms of PG.... and what im wondering now, is as i have already got sore bb's and feeling of nausea (no vommiting yet but am only 3 wk + 5 days) do you think this is a good sign taht little bean is in the right place or do you think its irrelevent?
> 
> Please help...as many of you as poss...id be soooo gratefull. xx

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :wohoo:
Coxy, I am sooo very happy to hear your news, it has just made my day! I think its a GREAT sign that your symptoms are showing so early... a sick mummy is a healthy mummy so they say. I also didnt really experience many symptoms during my ectopic until about 6 weeks when my bbs became quite tender :) I also had severe lower back pain as well right from the start which was a bit of a warning sign. 
You and I have experienced the same nasty cornual ectopic which is very frightning to go through so I will be especially thinking of you and please keep us posted as to your progress... When can you go for a scan to put your mind at ease??? 
I have everything crossed for you hunny that it is going to be a gorgeous healthy sticky lil bean. Try not to overthink things too much (easier said then done though hey)! and keep positive. :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

Hypns, have everything crossed for you soon sweetness, this time I have a great feeling xx
Mwah x :friends:


----------



## TrAyBaby

congrats Coxy :happydance: 

to answer your question i did get a few pregnancy symptoms with my ectopic but they didnt start until 5-6 weeks along, so if youf bb's are feeling sore now I'd say it's a positive sign everything is in the right place :flower: wow 11dpo and you got a BFP gives me massive hope. Im 9dpo and of course tested, if i hold the test up in direct sunlight (and i put my glasses on) i swear there is the beginning of a very very very faint pink shaddow of a line :haha: but more than likely i've just got line eye. I'll wait a few more days and try again.

So coxy H&H 9 months to you. Are you getting an early scan?

Hpyns any news with you sweetie?

x


----------



## epump

Congrats Coxy!! I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you and your little bean! Are you going in early for bloods and scans?

I didn't have any symptoms with my ectopic at all. And with this pregnancy I started feeling quesy and "off" prior to testing BFP on 12 dpo. Then the nausea and fatigue hit hard at 6 weeks. So, yes, I definitely had symptoms earlier and more intensely with this pregnancy!

xoxo


----------



## coxy1978

Oh Girls.....thank you so much for your replies... Feel like i can think about nothing but where this little bean is!!

Its reassuring to know your ectopic symptoms were quite low...i aslo got tender bb's about 6 weeks and also had lower back pain for a few days before bleeding started (about 6w 5d) but prior to that, i felt fine! I didnt get an Implantation bleed with ectopic either...
and as of yet have had no signs with this preg af IB...but did with my other 3.... I know not everyone gets IB so trying not to look too much into that but cant help it. 

I saw a doc this morn, she booked me a scan for 3rd Oct 9.15 (GBT) I asked her about my bloods and she fobbed me off but agreed to discuss it wit another doc and let me know. But she said she didnt think they would do them! Im bit anoyed as when i was discharged from ectopic, im sure they told me they wud see me at EPAU at 5 wks, start bloods and then do scan at 6 wks. But Doc rang the EPAU while i was there and they just said theyd see me at 6 wks for a scan???? useless! 

Really want my bloods done! I need some reassurance. Dont want another 2WW!!! arrggh!

Also, feeling paranoid again today as i woke in the night and bb's felt fine - not heavy and sore like they have been and i felt fine when i got up this morn, whereas the morn before i walked down stairs and just thought, uuggg! i felt sicky...

This is sooo confusing!


----------



## JPARR01

Why won't they do your bloods? It is a good thing that your boobs are hurting! That was my first sign with my pregnancy. Didn't have any symptoms with the ectopic.


----------



## coxy1978

I dont know...se just said it was a standard procedure to do the bloods at 6 wks...but to be honest, think id of got further if id seen a different doctor! 

I did push for the bloods so she said she'l discuss it with another doc and let me know...but she said she prob wouldnt call me back today as she was very busy! pppfff! 

So frustrating, I feel like i have no say and it would mean so much to me to just know how those beta's are doing! otherwise its all guess work and symptom spotting but cant help worrying about my twingy side! A couple of times ive got an odd sharp pain in that 
side, like when i get up quickly or twist... Ive had similar experience when preg before, but cant remember if it was one sided? 

Did you get an early pos result when you tested when preg with the ectopic? i wasnt counting so much back then, but pretty sure i was maybe 16-17 DPO before i got a pos with my ectopic. 

Hope all is good with your pregnancy? Will you be finding out the sex of your baby?


----------



## coxy1978

TrAyBaby said:


> congrats Coxy :happydance:
> 
> to answer your question i did get a few pregnancy symptoms with my ectopic but they didnt start until 5-6 weeks along, so if youf bb's are feeling sore now I'd say it's a positive sign everything is in the right place :flower: wow 11dpo and you got a BFP gives me massive hope. Im 9dpo and of course tested, if i hold the test up in direct sunlight (and i put my glasses on) i swear there is the beginning of a very very very faint pink shaddow of a line :haha: but more than likely i've just got line eye. I'll wait a few more days and try again.
> 
> So coxy H&H 9 months to you. Are you getting an early scan?
> 
> Hpyns any news with you sweetie?
> 
> x

HI! hanks for your reply! 

I also could see those real faint faint faint lines few days before got my proper BFP. I used the IC to begin with but it was soooo frustrating when i kept seeing these faint faint faint lines, so ended up buying a more solid tester...it was still only a cheapy, but it did give me the clear BFP...i didnt get a clear BFP on the IC until another day and half_ and then it was still faint. 

So finger crossed the faint faint is goig to get darker and its a real BFP.... do you feel PG? x


----------



## coxy1978

Renzalxx said:


> coxy1978 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Hope youre all ok! and hope things going well for you hapyns!!
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday at 11 DPO. Feeling pretty anxious and paranoid on one hand and on the other i feel happy and ecited.
> 
> Im wondering if ANY of you ladies, when you discovered you were preg (with the ectopic) if any of you suffered wit the classic PG symptoms like really sore bb's and sickness?
> 
> Ive had 3 successful pregnancies and always started with sickness at 4 weeks...and extremel sore bb's. Then unfortunately, usually in hosp by 5-6 wks with hyperemisis (excessive sickness)
> 
> When i had ectopic i didnt really get any symptoms of PG.... and what im wondering now, is as i have already got sore bb's and feeling of nausea (no vommiting yet but am only 3 wk + 5 days) do you think this is a good sign taht little bean is in the right place or do you think its irrelevent?
> 
> Please help...as many of you as poss...id be soooo gratefull. xx
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :wohoo:
> Coxy, I am sooo very happy to hear your news, it has just made my day! I think its a GREAT sign that your symptoms are showing so early... a sick mummy is a healthy mummy so they say. I also didnt really experience many symptoms during my ectopic until about 6 weeks when my bbs became quite tender :) I also had severe lower back pain as well right from the start which was a bit of a warning sign.
> You and I have experienced the same nasty cornual ectopic which is very frightning to go through so I will be especially thinking of you and please keep us posted as to your progress... When can you go for a scan to put your mind at ease???
> I have everything crossed for you hunny that it is going to be a gorgeous healthy sticky lil bean. Try not to overthink things too much (easier said then done though hey)! and keep positive. :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> Hypns, have everything crossed for you soon sweetness, this time I have a great feeling xx
> Mwah x :friends:Click to expand...



Thanks for your reply Renzal! 

Are you trying again yet? x Hows them twinges in your side? They getting less frequent? 
Mine is playing me up a bit this last few wks, and im preying its just bit of scar tissue, thats feeling delicate from the movement of little beany AS IT PASSED RIGHT THROUGH!!! I hope this turns out good, not just because i want my baby, but also because i dont want to set a bar for you (in a bad way). 

There seems to have been mostly success stories coming from this group though! Fingers crossed, this will be one more! x 

xxxx


----------



## JPARR01

With my loss back in march I got a positive the day of my expected period and that wa also the day I started bleeding. With this pregnancy, I got a positive test at 8 dpo. I think it was about 5 days before my expected period.


----------



## PreshFest

With my ectopic, I had nausea starting at 4 weeks, but it was very off and on. Not constant like with my first pregnancy. I'd be really nauseous, so I'd run to the bathroom, but by the time I got there I wouldn't be anymore... 



And as for the doctor not doing bloodwork until 6 weeks..... That is just nuts! When I get my BFP, I've been instructed to get into the doc that very day for bloodwork and then back again two days after that for more. That will be the earliest way to detect/rule out ectopic. Then I'll have a scan at 5-6 weeks. 

AF is due this Friday and we will be TTC after that. I'm so scared! But excited, too... I love reading this thread and seeing all of you who are successfully pregnant. But I definitely feel for those of you who have had another loss. I'm trying to really prepare myself for that, but it's hard to stay positive when I think like that....... Oh well. We are all basically in the same boat, so you know what I mean :)


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies, finally got to a computer. I had my egg retrieval on the 18th and out of 7 follicles they got 5 eggs and we just got the call that we have 4 embryos :happydance: They are growing as we speak and 2 of them will be transferred on the 21st. I'm so so SO excited. Thank you for all the well wishes! It really helped a lot to know we have so much support :hugs:


----------



## epump

Hpyns, I am SOOOOO happy for you!! That is a wonderful report :) I will keep everything crossed for good growing embryos these next few days!!

Also, just wanted to let everyone know that I finally started a pregnancy journal (link is in my signature). :)


----------



## JPARR01

Hpyns4life said:


> Hey ladies, finally got to a computer. I had my egg retrieval on the 18th and out of 7 follicles they got 5 eggs and we just got the call that we have 4 embryos :happydance: They are growing as we speak and 2 of them will be transferred on the 21st. I'm so so SO excited. Thank you for all the well wishes! It really helped a lot to know we have so much support :hugs:

That is wonderful news!!! So excited for you!!!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hpyns that is the best news ever :happydance: wonderful, amazing. Will be thinking of you. Please keep us updated :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

im sorry sweeti bout your loss-

if you can..go on youtube and look for Plus1Please.

she had an ectopic pregnancy and her vids are great-

xooxxo 

goodluck


----------



## PreshFest

Hpyns4life said:


> Hey ladies, finally got to a computer. I had my egg retrieval on the 18th and out of 7 follicles they got 5 eggs and we just got the call that we have 4 embryos :happydance: They are growing as we speak and 2 of them will be transferred on the 21st. I'm so so SO excited. Thank you for all the well wishes! It really helped a lot to know we have so much support :hugs:

September 21st!? WOW! Good luck with the transfer. I will definitely be thinking about you nonstop. :flower:


----------



## Renzalxx

Hypns, that is the most fantastic news, you must be wrapped. will be sending you lots of luck and babydust on the breeze...tommorows the day I can feel it xxx :dust:

Coxy, my goodness, I would get another doctor!! That is unbelievable for your doc to deny you blood tests until 6 weeks after your previous cornual ectopic pregnancy and then say she was too busy to phone you back. :huh:What a big meanie. I totally feel your pain hun, you must be going out of your mind.:wacko:
I was told the minute I find out Im pregnant again to head right to the womens hospital for immediate bloods and u/s to make sure I wasnt in danger again. I would definately go elsewhere for reassurance you poor luv.

We are currently waiting until the 8th November TCC and currently have my 2nd "exactly on-time but uber heavy/crampy AF" so things are going perfectly so far. Had some nasty twinges in my side when I ovulated but nothing really since. 
Keep positive, and will be thinking of you :friends:


----------



## TrAyBaby

help chicas i think i have line eye. Yesterday i swear if i squinted i could see a line and today i think i see it even better but its super super faint. Im 10 dpo and driving myself nuts this morning aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhh
 



Attached Files:







20-9-11.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## coxy1978

Renzalxx said:


> Hypns, that is the most fantastic news, you must be wrapped. will be sending you lots of luck and babydust on the breeze...tommorows the day I can feel it xxx :dust:
> 
> Coxy, my goodness, I would get another doctor!! That is unbelievable for your doc to deny you blood tests until 6 weeks after your previous cornual ectopic pregnancy and then say she was too busy to phone you back. :huh:What a big meanie. I totally feel your pain hun, you must be going out of your mind.:wacko:
> I was told the minute I find out Im pregnant again to head right to the womens hospital for immediate bloods and u/s to make sure I wasnt in danger again. I would definately go elsewhere for reassurance you poor luv.
> 
> We are currently waiting until the 8th November TCC and currently have my 2nd "exactly on-time but uber heavy/crampy AF" so things are going perfectly so far. Had some nasty twinges in my side when I ovulated but nothing really since.
> Keep positive, and will be thinking of you :friends:

HAPYNS wishing you all the luck in the world, you deserve this! fingers crossed this is your turn and its just meant to be now!

Renzal, I know, she was def a meanie ('bitch' was the word i used tho! he he he) Do you know, she didnt do my blood pressure, or even check my tummy, and not even asked to see my preg test nor did one herself in the surgery! She's crazy! Does she even know wht an ectopic is???? LOL

Ive decided il give it a few more days and see how im feeling, as only officially 4 weeks today! So, lets hope the sickness creeps in and then hopefully il be reassured its where it should be. bb's were super sensitive last night again and slightly eased off this morn but not completely...no nausea this morn tho! 

Well as for you honey, I'l keep fingers crossed for you and be thnking of you for when Nov comes.... and i'll still be around no doubt so contact me any time. x xx


----------



## coxy1978

TrAyBaby said:


> help chicas i think i have line eye. Yesterday i swear if i squinted i could see a line and today i think i see it even better but its super super faint. Im 10 dpo and driving myself nuts this morning aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhh



DEFFO DEFFO!!!!! OMG! CONGRATS!!!

How you feeling? xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

im in shock, crying, happy, scared, my heart is pumping so hard, i'm all over the place :wacko:

For the last 3-4 days my boobs have been tender and they have massive blue veins on them. Oh and on sunday i had to pee every 1hr-1:30 and yesterday i had to pee every 1:30-2hrs. 

I have everthing crossed that this is it this time. Im gonna test again tonight. That is if i can hold my pee long enough!

How are you feeling today? my fingers are crossed for you too sweetie x


----------



## coxy1978

Im just very cautious.... i havent slept properly since i began testing, and just keep waking early and thinking things...worrying about everything... its a horrible feeling to feel so powerless. My DH tells me, there's nothing i can do about it now, except wait and see, worrying cannot change the outcome - (if it was to be the worst case senario)

Its so true, but impossible not to worry. 
When that useless doctor rings me back, if she sticks to her guns and says they wont do bloods, then i'l have to make a fuss. But thats just extra stressfull too, you want to feel they're trying to help you not make you feel like a nuisence!

whats the next step for you then? x


----------



## JPARR01

I def see a line!!! Test with a first response!!!!!!!! Omg omg omg yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## epump

I see a line too!! Def. keep us posted with your next test! xoxox!


----------



## Renzalxx

TrAyBaby said:


> help chicas i think i have line eye. Yesterday i swear if i squinted i could see a line and today i think i see it even better but its super super faint. Im 10 dpo and driving myself nuts this morning aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhh

I SEE IT TOOOO YAAAY! That will make a double score for this week in the baby making department laydees... i think that calls for some champers... :happydance:


----------



## BaileeMae

I'm TTC after methotrexate also :) we should all keep in touch!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Ok chicas can't argue with this one :happydance: still really early but i have a good feeling about this one. Have an appointment with midwife today at 13:50 to get my bloodwork done eeeekkkkk :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







21-09-11.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Renzalxx

TrAyBaby said:


> Ok chicas can't argue with this one :happydance: still really early but i have a good feeling about this one. Have an appointment with midwife today at 13:50 to get my bloodwork done eeeekkkkk :happydance:

WHOOOO HOOO Tray, i have a great feeling about this one too... congratulation hun xxxx:happydance:


----------



## JPARR01

YAY Tray!!!!!!! Please let us know how the appointment goes!!! SUPER DUPER excited for you! This is your sticky bean, I can totally feel it! XOXOOXOXOXXOOX


----------



## PreshFest

TrAyBaby said:


> Ok chicas can't argue with this one :happydance: still really early but i have a good feeling about this one. Have an appointment with midwife today at 13:50 to get my bloodwork done eeeekkkkk :happydance:

Congrats!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## epump

Yay! Yay! Congrats Tray!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Oh congrats Tray :wohoo:

I had my embryo transfer today! 2 beautiful healthy 8-celled embies are now residing in my uterus. In 2-3 days they should implant and in 10 days I get to test!!!! I'm PUPO :happydance:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hpyns4life said:


> Oh congrats Tray :wohoo:
> 
> I had my embryo transfer today! 2 beautiful healthy 8-celled embies are now residing in my uterus. In 2-3 days they should implant and in 10 days I get to test!!!! I'm PUPO :happydance:

Good luck hun, fingers crossed they are sticky beans!! Xxx


----------



## epump

Wonderful news, Hypns!! Stick little babies, stick!


----------



## JPARR01

Hpyns4life said:


> Oh congrats Tray :wohoo:
> 
> I had my embryo transfer today! 2 beautiful healthy 8-celled embies are now residing in my uterus. In 2-3 days they should implant and in 10 days I get to test!!!! I'm PUPO :happydance:

That is wonderful news!!!!!!! SO EXCITING!!!!!! Can't wait for you to test! xoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

:happydance: ooooooo Hypns fingers crossed for you, come little ones bury in deep :happydance:

I had a good appointment today, got bloods done and will have second lot done on friday. If all goes well i get a scan 4 weeks tomorrow. But if anything happens before then (FXed it doesnt) like pain or bleeding i have to go straight up to the hospital.

Girlies its all looking good for us x


----------



## Annie77

Hi 
I have been reading your posts for the last week and have finally registered.

Firstly I am so happy to hear all the recent good news about new BFP's! :happydance:

I was diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy in my right tube on Sept 3rd & got my 1st shot on Sept 5th. Hcg levels were around 700 on day of the shot, rose to 922 on day 4 then fell to 782 or so on day 7 so no where near enough the required 15% drop.

Got another shot on 11th and spent two days in agony and have been bleeding since. Thankfully my hcg dropped another 6% by day 4 then a whopping 26% by day 7. By yesterday (day 11) they had fallen to 262 so another whopping 45%. I am so glad this is coming to an end, despite being so heartbroken that my april baby wasn't to be.

After not wanting another baby for the past 6 years, my husband is now agreeable to trying again and I am so desperate to start trying in December. 
I just hope that i get under 5 soon to start popping the folic acid though the hospital have said I can eat as much spinach, broccoli and sprouts as I want (which is daily!)

I really hope to log on daily to keep up with you all, hear success stories and meet friends!

Ann


----------



## JPARR01

Welcome Annie! So sorry for your loss. It is very hard to go through what we all have experienced. On the bright side, there are tons of positive outcomes after the shot. Many of us are proof right now! We are here if you need to talk or vent! xoxoxo


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey folks just a quick update, got the results from my blood test i had yesterday. 11dpo and hcg was at 22 :happydance: have my 2nd blood test tomorrow morning but since its friday i wont get the results till monday aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:wacko: anything about 44 and i'll be a happy camper


----------



## JPARR01

Yay! 22 is a perfect number for 11 dpo! Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## Dee1989

Loving all the good news ive been readin :)...

Ladies think I need help... first month off ttc after shot and AF was due yesterday with no sign. Been having symptoms so took test 2 days ago which was negative, took another this morning and got a very faint line. When should i take another one? 

After having the shot i found out my mum was pregnant then she came to visit me here in Turkey and while on holiday she had a MC. Not sure what ill feel like if i get a stronger BFP or how ill be able to tell my mum when the time comes :/.


----------



## coxy1978

Dee1989 said:


> Loving all the good news ive been readin :)...
> 
> Ladies think I need help... first month off ttc after shot and AF was due yesterday with no sign. Been having symptoms so took test 2 days ago which was negative, took another this morning and got a very faint line. When should i take another one?
> 
> After having the shot i found out my mum was pregnant then she came to visit me here in Turkey and while on holiday she had a MC. Not sure what ill feel like if i get a stronger BFP or how ill be able to tell my mum when the time comes :/.

aww, sorry to hear of your loss. :flower:

I wish you lots of luck with the BFP....and hope little bean is settled into the right place for you this time. 

If youre worried about your mum, i guess she will understand as the tables were turned before (when you had ectopic, she fell PG) Its not like you have done anything to hurt her on purpose, so im sure she will be ok and happy for you. 

I can imagine youre probably remembering how you felt when you had your loss and then realised your mum was expecting, and you maybe feel thats how your mum will feel? I think you should have a good chat with her if you can, or maybe send her a note in a card if its hard to talk. 

I have been in similar situation, when i miscarried years ago, my mum also became pregnant very soon after, like a month later or so...i must admit, i did feel bit upset but you do get over it dont you. And also, on the same day I was in hospital having my methotrexate injection (id been admitted the night before) my brother and his girlf - AND one of my hubbys best mates, were both in the same hospital at the same time, giving birth. That felt very strange and sad for us too. But i was happy for them, i really was. I even managed to pop up and see them both on the ward and hold the babies. I did feel sad, but not because theyd had babies and i didnt, just because id had such a traumatic experience and MY baby was gone, do you know what i mean? xx 

good luck talking to your mum. x


----------



## PreshFest

Dee1989 said:


> Loving all the good news ive been readin :)...
> 
> Ladies think I need help... first month off ttc after shot and AF was due yesterday with no sign. Been having symptoms so took test 2 days ago which was negative, took another this morning and got a very faint line. When should i take another one?
> 
> After having the shot i found out my mum was pregnant then she came to visit me here in Turkey and while on holiday she had a MC. Not sure what ill feel like if i get a stronger BFP or how ill be able to tell my mum when the time comes :/.

I'd test again in the morning... Actually... I'd call your doc right now and get in for blood work. I think it's important to get tested right away so they can make sure your hcg is doubling.

For my, AF is due today and I have no sign of it coming. We were planning on trying after this, so I'm not sure what's going on. I guess I'll test tomorrow if it doesn't come today, but I really don't think there's any way I could be pregnant right now........... Damn you AF! Why can't you come first thing in the morning when you are due! Don't make me wait!!!! Haha :)


----------



## Dee1989

Thank you for your kind words. I dont know why but i took another test tonight and that was negative. Wonder if my body is just not right after the d&c and shot. I will take another on Sunday if AF still not here. The only symptoms ive been havin is going to loo much more exspecially at night, tender breasts, so hungry, tired but cant sleep. I guess they are also symptoms of AF. 

You are right, i did feel upset when i found out my mum was pregnant. I was happy for her but i didnt show it, wish i did. When she lost the baby here in Turkey visiting me, although I knew how it felt I just didnt really know what to say. She seems to have come through it much stronger than I did but I know how good my mum is at keeping things inside.

Im so sorry for your loss and you have really helped me to ease my mind. My body feels so crazy right now so I guess ill wait untill Sunday then ill post the outcome. Thank you so much for replying :) xx



coxy1978 said:


> Dee1989 said:
> 
> 
> Loving all the good news ive been readin :)...
> 
> Ladies think I need help... first month off ttc after shot and AF was due yesterday with no sign. Been having symptoms so took test 2 days ago which was negative, took another this morning and got a very faint line. When should i take another one?
> 
> After having the shot i found out my mum was pregnant then she came to visit me here in Turkey and while on holiday she had a MC. Not sure what ill feel like if i get a stronger BFP or how ill be able to tell my mum when the time comes :/.
> 
> aww, sorry to hear of your loss. :flower:
> 
> I wish you lots of luck with the BFP....and hope little bean is settled into the right place for you this time.
> 
> If youre worried about your mum, i guess she will understand as the tables were turned before (when you had ectopic, she fell PG) Its not like you have done anything to hurt her on purpose, so im sure she will be ok and happy for you.
> 
> I can imagine youre probably remembering how you felt when you had your loss and then realised your mum was expecting, and you maybe feel thats how your mum will feel? I think you should have a good chat with her if you can, or maybe send her a note in a card if its hard to talk.
> 
> I have been in similar situation, when i miscarried years ago, my mum also became pregnant very soon after, like a month later or so...i must admit, i did feel bit upset but you do get over it dont you. And also, on the same day I was in hospital having my methotrexate injection (id been admitted the night before) my brother and his girlf - AND one of my hubbys best mates, were both in the same hospital at the same time, giving birth. That felt very strange and sad for us too. But i was happy for them, i really was. I even managed to pop up and see them both on the ward and hold the babies. I did feel sad, but not because theyd had babies and i didnt, just because id had such a traumatic experience and MY baby was gone, do you know what i mean? xx
> 
> good luck talking to your mum. xClick to expand...


----------



## Michelle78

Hi ladies! I have been on vacation for the past 2 weeks, and there is so much to catch up on. I'm so glad that there has been a lot of good news in the past few weeks!

Hpyns, OMG you are totally PUPO with twins! That is amazing, so when is your official test date?

Tray, congrats! I hope that this is your forever baby.

Coxy, congrats to you too! Any news from your doctor about getting a blood test?

As for me, it looks like I will be able to add to the recent positive news on this thread! After the chemical in August, and b/c DH and I knew we were going on vacation in mid September, we didn't do any treatment with the FS for this cycle other than the fact that I still took my clomid on CD 3-7. I got a positive OPK on CD 15, and DH and I figured that it couldn't hurt to try on our own. I had noticeable cramping on CD 16, so I figured I must have ovulated. Fast forward 2 weeks, today is 14 DPO, and I got a BFP! My boobs have been sore and I have been nauseous on and off, so I thought this morning before I took the test that there was a chance. The test turned positive right away, before I even had a chance to leave the bathroom! I will go to the FS on Monday for a blood test, and I have everything crossed for a good beta!


----------



## JPARR01

Omg of congrats!!!!!! Super happy for you! Please let me know how you make out at the doctor. Woop woop!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Michelle!!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: You lucky girl you :thumbup:

I'm in the tww now :dohh: Not the usual tww though because there's no use symptom spotting because I'm on progesterone and estrogen so they are causing every PG symptom in the books :roll: So I have nothing to obsess over, just have to wait. My official beta blood tests are Oct. 3rd and 5th, but I'm pretty sure I'll test at 12dpo (or days past egg retrieval, which equates to the same thing) on my own with an HPT. I've here's a chance of a false negative, but I don't think I'll be strong enough not to test.


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow congrats Michelle that is awesome news :happydance: fingers crossed we both get good beta results in a few days. 

And Hpyns my fingers are crossed for you too eeeeeeeek this thread is so exciting right now.


----------



## New Yorker

Congrats Michelle78!!!


----------



## sandymandy

Hi! 
Ive been reading all your posts too, since i recently went through the same experience you all did. Im glad there are other people who can share what they've been through, this way we can support and help one another. And i'm glad some of you are already expecting. This gives me hope.

I was diagnosed with an ep on March (i was using Clomid), and was given the 2 MTX shots. When i had my first shot, my DR told me i should wait at least 3 mos, to TTC again. A week later, after my first dose, i was given a 2nd one. At first she told me, that with this 2nd dose, the minimum waiting period to TTC should be at least 6mos.! And as if 6 mos. weren't a long period enough, she later told me that I had to wait a whole YEAR to start TTC again! Just to make sure the scarring had healed properly, and prevent future ep.
But its been 6 mos now, and i'm starting to feel a little impatient. I used to have irregular periods before my ep, and after the "event" my period just happened to turn to regular periods. So i've been having them since June pretty much on a regular monthly basis.
After reading all your posts, I think a YEAR is a little too much waiting, dont you think? You've all been saying about DR telling to wait 6mos.

I feel fine, i've been having my periods every month since June, I already have a 5 yr old daughter, and wouldnt want to wait too much longer. 

Should i look for a 2nd opinion? Should i start TTC right away?

Me, my DH and our daughter are REALLY looking forward for a little brother or sister.


----------



## Renzalxx

sandymandy said:


> Hi!
> Ive been reading all your posts too, since i recently went through the same experience you all did. Im glad there are other people who can share what they've been through, this way we can support and help one another. And i'm glad some of you are already expecting. This gives me hope.
> 
> I was diagnosed with an ep on March (i was using Clomid), and was given the 2 MTX shots. When i had my first shot, my DR told me i should wait at least 3 mos, to TTC again. A week later, after my first dose, i was given a 2nd one. At first she told me, that with this 2nd dose, the minimum waiting period to TTC should be at least 6mos.! And as if 6 mos. weren't a long period enough, she later told me that I had to wait a whole YEAR to start TTC again! Just to make sure the scarring had healed properly, and prevent future ep.
> But its been 6 mos now, and i'm starting to feel a little impatient. I used to have irregular periods before my ep, and after the "event" my period just happened to turn to regular periods. So i've been having them since June pretty much on a regular monthly basis.
> After reading all your posts, I think a YEAR is a little too much waiting, dont you think? You've all been saying about DR telling to wait 6mos.
> 
> I feel fine, i've been having my periods every month since June, I already have a 5 yr old daughter, and wouldnt want to wait too much longer.
> 
> Should i look for a 2nd opinion? Should i start TTC right away?
> 
> Me, my DH and our daughter are REALLY looking forward for a little brother or sister.

HI Sandy
Im so sorry to hear about your loss! I know how frustrating the wait can be and I am currently a month away from TTC myself.
I had 4 x MTX shots over a period of 8 days through a womens maternity hospital and was told that once my levels went down to zero I had to take folate every day for three months and we could start trying again. I did however have a cornual ectopic and no surgery on my tubes so your situation may very well need a longer period but I would maybe get a second opinion? All in all the whole process has taken approx 6 months so I too am feeling anxious and excited at the same time....
Wishing you all the best in your babymaking ventures.:dust:

Hypns, I am soo excited for you.... bring on the twins... Yaaaay!:oneofeach:

Michelle78, fantastic news. :yipee: CONGRATULATIONS 

There has been a ton of great news on here lately so I am feeling quite hopeful.

All the best laydeees xxx


----------



## epump

OMG, Michelle!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Eeeee, keep us posted!!!!


----------



## coxy1978

Congrats Michelle to you too! 

My doc still didnt want to do my bloods til 6 weeks, but i managed to swing it round to 5 weeks, so i have app with EPAU tomorrow and il be exactly 5 wks. 

Ive been told its unlikely that they'll be able to see uch at 5 wks, but i just want bloods done so i can see whats happening. I feel much more nauseous than my ectopic preg - and whilst this seems like a good sign, i still worry it may be worse as it may mean my HGC higher and if ectopic, it may be more likely to rupture! 

My symptoms seem very on and off which is what makes me dubious! One min bb's feel sore, the next they dont seem too bad. Tend to feel bit off in afternoons, but im no where near as sicky as i was with my other 3. I am going crazy thinking about stuff! xx

Good luck to you when you get your bloods done, post us the results! x


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey Coxy good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## PreshFest

Hey ladies... I have a question for you all. My 2nd AF since mtx came on Friday! YAY! But I've noticed that during these 2 periods has been the only time that I haven't felt any pain on my ectopic side. When AF is not here, I get random pains just about every day. Have any of you experienced this?

Today is CD4 and we are planning on TTC starting on CD10. Having these pains makes me a little worried, but from what I've seen, it's common to have that for a long time for some people. And it doesn't necessarily mean that anything is wrong.... 

Ugh.


----------



## TrAyBaby

i was a little tender on my ectopic side (right side) for a few weeks, i do remember that. At night, as well, when sleeping on my back i couldnt have my right leg straight as it felt like it was stretching my side too much, so i would have to bend my knee a little. I still get that stretching too much/tender feeling when i lay flat on my back to this day but it could just be bad memories and my mind playing tricks.


----------



## coxy1978

Preshfest and TrAy, 

Ive always experienced twinging on that side since, and after the 5th month, it did actually settle a little, however, ive now fallen PG (on the 6th month since methotrexate)and its twinging like crazy and driving me insane! I want to believe its just sensitive as the uterus is stretching near it etc, but its making me sooooo paranoid that ive got another ectopic! Im beginning to wonder if these worries will ever go away. 
Sometimes - even before i was PG again, i used to have to do the opposit TrAy, id have to stretch my leg out as sometimes if i was all tucked up, it would feel like i was squashing the tube and i would feel like a pressure build up in that area....difficult to explain but weird. i dont think we imagine it - i really think these twinges are there, but god knows why!!! (big sighhhhhh)

Good luck Presh, i hope you fall PG with ease and fingers crossed when you do, all will be ok. 

I'l be checking back tomo....prob feeling glum from not getting the rassurance i need from my hosp doctors! x


----------



## Michelle78

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies!! I finally got the call back from the FS, and my beta is 1142 :shock: I am so glad to see such a nice, strong beta after everything that happened in March. I go back on Wednesday for another beta to make sure that it is increasing like it should. :cloud9:


----------



## epump

Michelle, that beta is HUGE!! How many DPO are you?? This is such great news so far!! Fingers crossed for you xxoo


----------



## Michelle78

I know! I was hoping for somewhere between 600-700 and when she said 1142 I was shocked. I am pretty sure that I am 16 DPO today. I did take clomid this cycle even though I didn't do an IUI, so there is the possibility of twins!


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow michelle that is a beautiful beta number. I get my 2nd beta result tomorrow(that i got done on friday), ive had to wait all weekend and the holiday monday cause the doctors office was closed. So tomorrow i will be 17dpo and getting the beta results from 13dpo. eeeeek fxed for good numbers too.


----------



## sandymandy

Renzalxx said:


> HI Sandy
> Im so sorry to hear about your loss! I know how frustrating the wait can be and I am currently a month away from TTC myself.
> I had 4 x MTX shots over a period of 8 days through a womens maternity hospital and was told that once my levels went down to zero I had to take folate every day for three months and we could start trying again. I did however have a cornual ectopic and no surgery on my tubes so your situation may very well need a longer period but I would maybe get a second opinion? All in all the whole process has taken approx 6 months so I too am feeling anxious and excited at the same time....
> Wishing you all the best in your babymaking ventures.:dust:
> 
> All the best laydeees xxx

Thank you Renzalxx!
Thankfully, I didn't have surgery on my tube either. So, that's basically where my anxiousness comes from! 2 MTX shots within a week, no surgery was needed, 6 mos have passed, regular periods....ONE YEAR WAIT??!!!! :shrug: :confused:
Probably I'll end up looking for that 2nd opinion anyway! 

Wish u the best of luck on your TTC journey! :dust: 

Please keep me posted!


----------



## Renzalxx

coxy1978 said:


> Preshfest and TrAy,
> 
> Ive always experienced twinging on that side since, and after the 5th month, it did actually settle a little, however, ive now fallen PG (on the 6th month since methotrexate)and its twinging like crazy and driving me insane! I want to believe its just sensitive as the uterus is stretching near it etc, but its making me sooooo paranoid that ive got another ectopic! Im beginning to wonder if these worries will ever go away.
> Sometimes - even before i was PG again, i used to have to do the opposit TrAy, id have to stretch my leg out as sometimes if i was all tucked up, it would feel like i was squashing the tube and i would feel like a pressure build up in that area....difficult to explain but weird. i dont think we imagine it - i really think these twinges are there, but god knows why!!! (big sighhhhhh)
> 
> Good luck Presh, i hope you fall PG with ease and fingers crossed when you do, all will be ok.
> 
> I'l be checking back tomo....prob feeling glum from not getting the rassurance i need from my hosp doctors! x

Will be thinking of you hun, keep positive and I have a good feeling everything is gonna be AOK x


----------



## sandymandy

BTW! My best friend just found out she's pregnant for 3rd time!!!!! I've been TTC even before she was pregnant with her 2nd one almost three years ago! Don't get me wrong, I'm happy for her!! And she even told me she was going to make me the baby's godmother! :yipee: 
But sometimes it is hard to see everyone around you getting pregnant so easily, while some of us have to struggle.

I'm just hopeful and confident =)

Again :dust: to all of us, and happy for those who are already expecting their little miracles!


----------



## coxy1978

TrAy, 

Good luck to you too! I hope those beta results are perfect! xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

just got my results from fridays beta test. So lets re-cap last wed 1st beta at 11dpo was 22 and friday 2nd beta at 13dpo was 70!!!!!!! woooooooooo put the figures in an online calculator and it says they are doubling every 27 hours AWESOME. So i have an appointment with my doctor next week, she has me already booked in for a scan at 7 weeks but she says she wants to try to move it forward to 6 weeks eeeeeeeek:happydance:


----------



## Bells n Bump

TrAyBaby said:


> just got my results from fridays beta test. So lets re-cap last wed 1st beta at 11dpo was 22 and friday 2nd beta at 13dpo was 70!!!!!!! woooooooooo put the figures in an online calculator and it says they are doubling every 27 hours AWESOME. So i have an appointment with my doctor next week, she has me already booked in for a scan at 7 weeks but she says she wants to try to move it forward to 6 weeks eeeeeeeek:happydance:

Congratulations, those numbers look fantastic!!

Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!!! Xxx


----------



## JPARR01

TrAyBaby said:


> just got my results from fridays beta test. So lets re-cap last wed 1st beta at 11dpo was 22 and friday 2nd beta at 13dpo was 70!!!!!!! woooooooooo put the figures in an online calculator and it says they are doubling every 27 hours AWESOME. So i have an appointment with my doctor next week, she has me already booked in for a scan at 7 weeks but she says she wants to try to move it forward to 6 weeks eeeeeeeek:happydance:

Congrats! Those are fantastic numbers!!!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## epump

Great numbers Tray!!! Wahoo!


----------



## Michelle78

Tray, what great news!! Do you have to repeat the blood again, or are you done? My clinic does 3 blood draws, so it is making this entire week very stressful! That's great that they are going to push your scan up to 6 weeks. My 1st scan will be at 6 weeks too.

Coxy, fingers crossed that you get good news today.

JPARR, I just noticed your scan picture, it is too cute!!


----------



## JPARR01

Michelle78 said:


> Tray, what great news!! Do you have to repeat the blood again, or are you done? My clinic does 3 blood draws, so it is making this entire week very stressful! That's great that they are going to push your scan up to 6 weeks. My 1st scan will be at 6 weeks too.
> 
> Coxy, fingers crossed that you get good news today.
> 
> JPARR, I just noticed your scan picture, it is too cute!!

Thanks!!!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## coxy1978

Hi girls, good news all round then!!!! Well done TrAy!! Thats fab news! 
Good luck michelle!!

My scan went well and doctor assures me it is all ok this time. We could only see a sac but she says its definately a pregnancy sac not a sudo sac, so im trusting that she is right. She said, im 5wks and 2 days! i worked out %wks exactly today going by Ovulation testers, but never mind. Wonder which is most accurate? x 

Im going back in 2 wks time to check little bean and heartbeat! 

I just feel a masssssive weight off my shoulders. Doc said no point in doing my bloods now... does that sound right to you others? I was very surprised they didnt just do them anyway! 

xx


----------



## New Yorker

TrAyBaby, great numbers!!


----------



## Michelle78

Coxy, that is great news! I'm so glad that you have that weight off your shoulders. Since you have already seen the sac and you are measuring right on schedule, your doctor is probably right about not needing any bloodwork.


----------



## TrAyBaby

Coxy thats brilliant news about your scan. Bet you cant wait to see that little heart beating in 2 weeks. If you get pics will you post them?


----------



## Renzalxx

Tray & Coxy, so very excited for you both and sending you all the good luck and sunshine I can muster for happy healthy little vegemites xxx Bet you are both sleeping alot easier now.
Keep us up to date with your progress :friends:


----------



## coxy1978

Hi girls, 

yes, i had a good sleep last night - except waking for 2 big wee's! LOL! 

And if all is well at my next scan, il def pop a pic up!

Good luck to all of you ladies still trying or waiting to try! x xx


----------



## Michelle78

Hi ladies, just got the results from today's beta, and its now 2013. My doubling time is about 58-59 hours, which made me a little nervous, but the clinic told me that once the hcg levels get over 1200 the doubling time becomes a little longer, and since I was already at 1142 with the last beta that everything looks great. I wish that I could just relax!! ](*,)


----------



## coxy1978

Michelle78 said:


> Hi ladies, just got the results from today's beta, and its now 2013. My doubling time is about 58-59 hours, which made me a little nervous, but the clinic told me that once the hcg levels get over 1200 the doubling time becomes a little longer, and since I was already at 1142 with the last beta that everything looks great. I wish that I could just relax!! ](*,)

Michelle, i wish I could relax too! Im an absolute worrying, crazy, obsessive, annoying, paranoid mess! LOL! 

But your betas do look great! thats so fab! 

I have a feeling mine is surging every 72 hours, as ive noticed a pattern. I hope thats still within a healthy range? Might do some googling. Its been bothering me. 
Actually, this is why i think they should have done my blinkin bloods! At least id actually have some idea!


----------



## TrAyBaby

i know what you mean one minute im totally relaxed and letting myself enjoy being pregnant a little the next im totally paranoid and worring myself sick that something is going to go wrong. I just hope these next few weeks pass quite quick, think i'll be able to stress less once i see the little flickering bean (in the right place FXed)


----------



## JPARR01

Michelle78 said:


> Hi ladies, just got the results from today's beta, and its now 2013. My doubling time is about 58-59 hours, which made me a little nervous, but the clinic told me that once the hcg levels get over 1200 the doubling time becomes a little longer, and since I was already at 1142 with the last beta that everything looks great. I wish that I could just relax!! ](*,)

Those are great numbers Michelle! When are they getting you in for an ultrasound!?!?! :hugs:


----------



## Michelle78

Coxy, I'm sure everything is healthy with your levels. You are probably not doubling every 48 hours anymore either, since your levels are probably well over 1200 at this point. I don't think you would have been able to see the sac without your levels being over 1200. Once the hcg is over 1200 the doubling time is actually 72-96 hours, so I bet you are in good shape! :thumbup:

Tray, I'm right there with you. I keep telling myself that once I have an ultrasound and see the heartbeat I will be able to relax and enjoy being pregnant!

JPARR, my first ultrasound should be next weekend. My clinic does the 1st ultrasound at 6 weeks. Going by LMP, I will be 6 weeks on Friday 10/7. It is going to be a long next week that's for sure!!


----------



## epump

Michelle, my betas doubled in 51 hours when I was still below 1200. But you're right - after 1200 the doubling time goes up. They look fab!!

Thinking of you newly pregnant ladies!! The first few weeks are SO HARD!! Hang in there - sending you all lots of love!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

can someone please give me hope for the future?!I just went through a twin ectopic pregnancy.They found the first twin and removed it surgically with a laproscopic sugery and at the same time saved my right tube. Then when my numbers continued to double and triple they did another ultrasound and found the second baby not that far from where the first was. Because I am or wasnt in any real pain they decided to treat it with methotrexate and gave me a decent size dose due to the fact my numbers were really high. After going through all this I am very very scared to try for another baby for the fear of going through another ectopic, especially another twin ectopic. Has anyone had an ectopic and went on to have a healthy pregnancy? Please I really need hope.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Pixxie: There are quite a few women on this thread alone that have gone on to have happy healthy pregnancies after their ectopics. It's a very scary road and there are some very difficult emotions to go through, but believe me, you can do it. Try to rest up now and grieve in your own way. I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: Heal up hun :hug:


----------



## coxy1978

pixxie1232001 said:


> can someone please give me hope for the future?!I just went through a twin ectopic pregnancy.They found the first twin and removed it surgically with a laproscopic sugery and at the same time saved my right tube. Then when my numbers continued to double and triple they did another ultrasound and found the second baby not that far from where the first was. Because I am or wasnt in any real pain they decided to treat it with methotrexate and gave me a decent size dose due to the fact my numbers were really high. After going through all this I am very very scared to try for another baby for the fear of going through another ectopic, especially another twin ectopic. Has anyone had an ectopic and went on to have a healthy pregnancy? Please I really need hope.

pixxie, 

awwwww, i just wanna give you a massive hug! :hugs: 
you must have been so devastated after thinking theyd resolved it, to go on and discover there is another one! and double your loss?. 

Well the good news is, there is def HOPE. 

I spent 3 months wondering if id find the courage to try again after my ectopic, and after initially TTC again in the firt month, i wanted to reverse DTD and not be in with a chance of being PG because i was soooo scared of it all going wrong again and going through that experience again. 

We eventually fell on our 3rd month TTC again, and I cannot lie, its been scary. But if you have time to sit and read back through the pages of posts, you'll see that sooo many of us have now had successfull pregnancies. There is lots of hope. 

Good Luck to you and i hope you find some comfort in joining this group, i know i have, and the girls are lovely and all understand. x


----------



## coxy1978

Hapyns, 

Wishing you lots of luck with your blood test today. my Fxd for you! xxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

aww pixxie your story made me so sad but you've come to the right place. The girls on here are so supportive and always here when you need them. And there is hope, as coxy said there are so many of us on here who are now pregnant after our ectopics. It is completely scary but absolutly worth it if we get our babies. Stay strong chica :hugs:

AFM- today im offically 5 weeks and just outta curiosity i took a clearblue digital this morning and yup it showed 3+weeks just as it should've :happydance: And whats even more exciting is that my doctor has moved my scan dates. Was due my 1st scan on 20th october (7w2d) but now im getting it next week on 13th october (6w2d) eeeeeeeeeek. Please be in the right place little bean.

Hpyns goodluck today with your beta, i'll be thinking of you x


----------



## PreshFest

Officially TTC starting today! Wish me lots of luck. 

For those of you who are pregnant now, how did you feel when you got your bfp? I get the feeling that I'm going to be terrified and that's sad!!!


----------



## Michelle78

Pixxie, so sorry for your losses :hugs: As the other ladies, have said there are lots of people on this thread who are in the midst of healthy pregnancies after having an ectopic/suspected ectopic. I know how scary it is, but there are success stories!

Tray, :happydance: for the early scan. Mine is on 10/10, and I will be 6w3d, This week is going to go by so slowly!

Hpyns, :hugs: I am thinking about you this morning and have everything crossed for some good news from your beta.

Presh, so exciting that you are TTC again! Hopefully this 1st cycle will be all you need.


----------



## New Yorker

Pixxie,

Sorry for your loss but you have come to the right place. We have all gone through the same thing and we all know how painful it can be. The good thing, as you have already heard, is that some have already gotten pregnant after Methotrexate and are well on their way to a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Renzalxx

Good luck to all you ladies with your upcoming scans and especially Hypns with your tests this morning, will be thinking of you x:laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## PreshFest

I'm due to ovulate tomorrow or Saturday!! I'm nervous, though. This morning I woke up with some pretty strong pains on my ectopic side. It lasted about 5 minutes and then went away. Then about an hour later I had some pain on my right side, too. So I'm not sure what's going on down there! But i still really hope I ovulate from my right side!! Sometimes gas can irritate my ectopic tube, so I'm hoping that's what that was this morning.... I'm still very excited and very hopeful that everything will work out this time, though! :thumbup:


----------



## JPARR01

PreshFest said:


> I'm due to ovulate tomorrow or Saturday!! I'm nervous, though. This morning I woke up with some pretty strong pains on my ectopic side. It lasted about 5 minutes and then went away. Then about an hour later I had some pain on my right side, too. So I'm not sure what's going on down there! But i still really hope I ovulate from my right side!! Sometimes gas can irritate my ectopic tube, so I'm hoping that's what that was this morning.... I'm still very excited and very hopeful that everything will work out this time, though! :thumbup:

The best thing for you to do is just relax! :hugs: I know it is VERY stressful. I was a nervous wreck the first month coming back to TTC after the shot in March. Look what happened! I relaxed a bit and wam bam! First month a BFP!!!! THINK POSITIVE THOUGHTS! Fingers crossed for you! xoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## PreshFest

JPARR01 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> I'm due to ovulate tomorrow or Saturday!! I'm nervous, though. This morning I woke up with some pretty strong pains on my ectopic side. It lasted about 5 minutes and then went away. Then about an hour later I had some pain on my right side, too. So I'm not sure what's going on down there! But i still really hope I ovulate from my right side!! Sometimes gas can irritate my ectopic tube, so I'm hoping that's what that was this morning.... I'm still very excited and very hopeful that everything will work out this time, though! :thumbup:
> 
> The best thing for you to do is just relax! :hugs: I know it is VERY stressful. I was a nervous wreck the first month coming back to TTC after the shot in March. Look what happened! I relaxed a bit and wam bam! First month a BFP!!!! THINK POSITIVE THOUGHTS! Fingers crossed for you! xoxoxo :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for your encouragement! Somehow my excitement is outweighing the fear so far, so that's good. I noticed some stretchy cm today that might be ewcm, and I got SO excited. So, BDing is on like crazy the next few days! :happydance:


----------



## JPARR01

Go get it girl!!! The more CM the better!!!!! :spermy: get that eggy!!!! WOOP WOOP WOOP


----------



## TrAyBaby

Good luck Presh, go get that eggy x

Just a quick update from me. spoke to my doc yesterday and im getting another blood test on monday to check where my levels are at, get the results on tuesday then have my scan wednesday eeeeeeeek


----------



## Annie77

Firstly congrats to all who have had their BFP and keeping fiingers and toes crossed for all of you TTC or in 2WW.

Finally my hcg numbers have started to fall properly and two weeks I was at 262, last week 105 and yesterday 15!! Fingers crossed for <5 next wednesday and I can start popping the folic acid again and getting my first proper AF and ovulation.

I am feeling so much more optimistic and I really have all you ladies to thank as your posts are keeping me focused on what is to come.

Ann
x


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, Im in limbo land at the mo, af has been like clockwork since the mtx shot in feb but she was due wednesday and I poas but got a bfn, then af was a no show and still hasnt arrived. Trying to hold out to the weekend to test again as dh thinks it was probably too early the day af was due and I only used a cheap morrisons hpt.

Does anyone still think I may be in with a chance?

Xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi ladies, Im in limbo land at the mo, af has been like clockwork since the mtx shot in feb but she was due wednesday and I poas but got a bfn, then af was a no show and still hasnt arrived. Trying to hold out to the weekend to test again as dh thinks it was probably too early the day af was due and I only used a cheap morrisons hpt.
> 
> Does anyone still think I may be in with a chance?
> 
> Xxx

Ooooh Bells, sounds promising to me... I too have been like clockwork (even more so than before) so heres keeping everything crossed for you hun...
I too tested a day or two after my missed period and was a BFN... three days later.... BFP so it does take a little while. Mind you, I would have gone through 20 HPT by now as i am too impatient :tease: 
Good Luck and keep us posted...:flower:

Presh & Tray, will be thinking of you both for nice fertilized eggies in the right place. xxxx 
:bunny: ..... here, have a bunny tooshie :)


----------



## Bells n Bump

Renzalxx said:


> Bells n Bump said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, Im in limbo land at the mo, af has been like clockwork since the mtx shot in feb but she was due wednesday and I poas but got a bfn, then af was a no show and still hasnt arrived. Trying to hold out to the weekend to test again as dh thinks it was probably too early the day af was due and I only used a cheap morrisons hpt.
> 
> Does anyone still think I may be in with a chance?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Ooooh Bells, sounds promising to me... I too have been like clockwork (even more so than before) so heres keeping everything crossed for you hun...
> I too tested a day or two after my missed period and was a BFN... three days later.... BFP so it does take a little while. Mind you, I would have gone through 20 HPT by now as i am too impatient :tease:
> Good Luck and keep us posted...:flower:
> 
> Presh & Tray, will be thinking of you both for nice fertilized eggies in the right place. xxxx
> :bunny: ..... here, have a bunny tooshie :)Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply. Im just trying not to get my hopes up to be disappointed but at the same time worrying something is wrong, I thought if I was lucky this cycle then it would show by the day af was due if everything was ok.

Xxx


----------



## coxy1978

Aw Bells n bump :hugs:.... i think i know what you're thinking... try not to worry. Although i know that is easily said than done! 

My first month trying again, i was late...and i thought the worst when tests were showing neg, as most people seem to get a nice early pos, dont they?! 

Its more likely that you ovulated late due to the extra worrying about the whole TTC thing... Did you carry on :sex: after your predicted ovulation date? That BFP may still arrive! 

AFM, I'm feeling so :sick:.... its been awful. Couldnt keep a thing down the other day and went to docs yesterday for some anti-sickness drugs. he gave me 2 types, but unfortunately they just wack me out! I felt like i was on another planet yesterday. didnt want to take tabs today but feeling rough and rather not be sick all day so ive taken them now! I'l be asleep in a while! 

Also, im STILL experiencing twinging on my ectopic side...its been really bothering me. I believe i have got a little bean in the right place (due to the excessive sickness) but now keep worrying i may have another one in the tube!:dohh: I'd also had a couple of wee's where i felt like a throb in my side (which is an ectopic symptom) And when i sneezed the other day i got a sharp shootig pain in the side, and just general little twinges...its driving me crazy! Why cant it just go away and let me relax! 

Ive explained symptoms to doc but he says as im not bleeding and not in any obvious pain from examination, i need to just wait for the next scan on Wednesday coming! Huh! I know this is true, but then i never got any serious pain with previous ectopic....tho i did bleed. 

Im going to be soooo relieved when this first trimester is over. How awful to just be wishing it all away after what we've been through before!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Thank you for your reply Coxy, thats exactly what I'm thinking everyone else seems to get lovely early bfp's.

I have got a couple FRER for tomorrow but now I have started with light pink/light brown spotting, does anyone think this could be implantation bleeding at 14-16dpo or af is on her way? I dont have any consistant cramping like usual af just the odd little cramp from time to time.

Any advice as to what is going on would be greatly appreciated, thank you for your support ladies xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

*Bells* it could be implantation, esp if you did ovulate later due to worring. My fingers are crossed for you testing.

Hey *Coxy* you could just be more tender from your uterus just starting to expand and things might just be feeling more twingy on your ectopic side cause it has been through some trauma, more so than the other side. Did you say you are getting a scan next wednesday??? Im getting one too that day as well at 8:30am. I'll be 6w2d, how far along will you be??????? I hope we both have sticky beans in the right place.

*Presh* hows the :sex: going?


----------



## Bells n Bump

Thank you tray, Im hoping Im still in but this is so annoying the Frer was bfn with fmu and the spotting has stopped?!?

Is it too much to ask for either bfp or af? Im going nuts here I just wanna know where Im at.

Xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

now dont exactly quote me on this but i remember reading somewhere that after implantation it takes a few days for any hcg to reach your blood stream then a few days after that for it to reach your urine.....so there's still time chica x


----------



## Bells n Bump

Thank you tray. Unfortunately it was just af taking her time, she finally called by today 4 days late!! On to next month ttc!!

Xxx


----------



## New Yorker

Hi everyone,

I am scheduled for an HSG (hysterosalpingogram) on Wednesday afternoon to check my tubes. I got AF on October 3rd but I have been feeling lightheaded, and very nauseous the last few days, enough for me to call out sick from work one day. The first time (and only time) I found out I was pregnant I was 5-6 weeks pregnant however I had just had AF a week before that. I'm probably one of those women that get AF while pregnant. Very scary and not reassuring. :nope: 

Doctor wants to me check my HCG levels the day before (on Tuesday) just to be certain I am not pregnant before flushing out my tubes. It would be a very nice surprise if I am pregnant. :haha:


----------



## PreshFest

I am 99% sure that I ovulated on my NON ECTOPIC side yesterday! I had pain on my right side all day long. So that is very encouraging. So I'm officially in my 2WW. We will BD one more time tonight just to make sure, but then after that we are officially done ttc for this month. I'm feeling good about it, though! I've only tried to get pregnant twice before and was successful both times, so hopefully this is the same.

I have a really good feeling this time for some reason. Last time I didn't. 

And let me just say... TTC with a toddler in the house is no easy task. Got walked in on for the first time lol... 

Wish me luck and lots of patience for the next 2 weeks! 
:happydance:


----------



## TrAyBaby

goodluck Presh i hope the tww passes quick for you and you get your flashy bfp

AFM- i had blood taken this morning cause my doc wants to check my hcg levels before my scan on wednesday, i get the results tomorrow. Im so nervous. I wish i could relax and start to enjoy this pregnancy. I just need to see my little bean on wednesday with its heart beating away and i'll relax.


----------



## Michelle78

Presh, I hope this 2ww goes by quickly for you. I know what you mean about the feeling you get. I didn't have a good feeling before my 1st scan with the pregnancy I lost in March, but I have felt good about this one, and so far so good. Fingers crossed for you!

Tray, I'm sure everything will go great on Wednesday. You will have to update us.

AFM, I had my 1st scan this morning and I am having twins!! They look great, with both of their hearts already beating. They each measured 6w1d, which is right on track because I know I ovulated on CD 16 rather than CD 14 (my ticker is based on LMP, so I may change that). I am so over the moon right now! :cloud9:


----------



## epump

Good luck to NewYorker and Presh - I hope there are some big BFPs around the corner for you all.

Bells, sorry AF got you this month! Next month xoxo

Tray, is this 2nd or 3rd beta for you?? Fingers crossed for a good u/s on Wed!

Doesn't Michelle have an u/s this week as well??

Lots happening in here - so exciting!!


----------



## epump

OMG, I just saw your post Michelle!!!!!!!! TWINS - how exciting!!

A million congrats to you - that is amazing!!!


----------



## PreshFest

Michelle78 said:


> Presh, I hope this 2ww goes by quickly for you. I know what you mean about the feeling you get. I didn't have a good feeling before my 1st scan with the pregnancy I lost in March, but I have felt good about this one, and so far so good. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Tray, I'm sure everything will go great on Wednesday. You will have to update us.
> 
> AFM, I had my 1st scan this morning and I am having twins!! They look great, with both of their hearts already beating. They each measured 6w1d, which is right on track because I know I ovulated on CD 16 rather than CD 14 (my ticker is based on LMP, so I may change that). I am so over the moon right now! :cloud9:

CONGRATULATIONS!! That is such amazing news!!


----------



## JPARR01

Got my fingers crossed for you New Yorker and Presh!!!

Sorry AF got ya Bells.... :hugs:

Tray- Praying for some good results and a great scan on Wednesday! 

Michelle- OMG CONGRATS!!!! That is wonderful news!! Beyond happy for you. PLEASE POST A PHOTO!! XOXOXOXO


----------



## TrAyBaby

OMG Michelle TWINS eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek that is Amazing :happydance::happydance:

please post a pic xx


----------



## New Yorker

Michelle78 said:


> AFM, I had my 1st scan this morning and I am having twins!! They look great, with both of their hearts already beating. They each measured 6w1d, which is right on track because I know I ovulated on CD 16 rather than CD 14 (my ticker is based on LMP, so I may change that). I am so over the moon right now! :cloud9:

OMG! Congrats! Twins! That is great news!


----------



## New Yorker

Hey guys, 

I am getting antsy! I was told not to :sex: until I am done with the HSG this Wednesday. Hubby and I are trying our best not to touch each other. hahaha

Plus, I am due to ovulate in 3 days! Hubby and I will :sex:as soon as we can. Don't want to waste this month. So I guess you all know what I will be doing on Wednesday night. hahaha :happydance:


----------



## Renzalxx

Michelle78 said:


> Presh, I hope this 2ww goes by quickly for you. I know what you mean about the feeling you get. I didn't have a good feeling before my 1st scan with the pregnancy I lost in March, but I have felt good about this one, and so far so good. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Tray, I'm sure everything will go great on Wednesday. You will have to update us.
> 
> AFM, I had my 1st scan this morning and I am having twins!! They look great, with both of their hearts already beating. They each measured 6w1d, which is right on track because I know I ovulated on CD 16 rather than CD 14 (my ticker is based on LMP, so I may change that). I am so over the moon right now! :cloud9:

OMG Michelle, that is awsome news CONGRATULATIONS :oneofeach:

To all you gorgeous laydees, (so fantastic there are so many of you now:yipee:) all the best for your upcoming tests and scans... hopefully in a months time I can share some good news too xxxxxxx Yaaay!:flower:


----------



## TrAyBaby

this thread is turning into such a happy one

I get my results of my 3rd beta in a few hours :wacko: My first beta test was on sep 21st at 11dpo - hcg was 22. 2nd beta was on sep 23rd at 13dpo - hcg was 70. So the blood that was tested yeaterday is 17 days after the 2nd beta test. I have NO idea what the number should be to be in a 'safe' range. May have to go do some googling...........nail biting few hours ahead for me.

how is everyone else today?


----------



## TrAyBaby

just got my results hcg now at (well yesterday) 51,950 :happydance: with those numbers this pregnancy has to be in my uterus, the scan will reveal all tomorrow i guess.

Hey Coxy good luck with your scan tomorrow too x


----------



## PreshFest

TrAyBaby said:


> just got my results hcg now at (well yesterday) 51,950 :happydance: with those numbers this pregnancy has to be in my uterus, the scan will reveal all tomorrow i guess.
> 
> Hey Coxy good luck with your scan tomorrow too x

YESSSSSSSSS!! That is SO great! Congratulations!!!!!! I can't wait to hear about your scan! :happydance:


----------



## JPARR01

So excited to hear about your scan!!!!!


----------



## PreshFest

Sooo... My temp has been mid 97's for the past two days and I'm usually high 96's! So that is a pretty good sign that I could actually be pregnant. That has only happened to my twice before and it was when I was pregnant both times. I'm planning to keep temping until I test, so if it stays this way then that's awesome! And since I know I ovulated on my non-ectopic side, I'm not stressed out at all. 9 days until testing!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JPARR01

The 9 days will fly right on by!!! Also, try not to stress if you don't see an implantation dip on your charts etc... NOT EVERYONE gets a dip. I did not have a dip and a few other ladies on here that I know did not have a dip. xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## TrAyBaby

OMG im such a dooofuss!!!! I'd written down wed 13th for my scan date. Just realised wed is the 12th and thurs is the 13th so just phoned the hospital to check and my scan is thurs 13th boooooo so have an extra day to wait now. Still bean will have an extra day to grow doh :dohh:


----------



## PreshFest

I keep forgetting to ask this question!!

I'm currently taking prescription prenatal vitamins and also way too much folic acid on top of that. Is that still safe to do when pregnant?


----------



## JPARR01

My doc said the most folic acid I could take up to is 5mg. The rest will just come out in your pee. Ya have to remember that there are women who have certain complication etc.. that are required to take that must folic acid. So your are fine. I actually had to stop taking my prescription prenatals during my 6th week cause they were making so sick. I switched over to just a reg. multivitamin and a extra 1-2 mg of folic acid a day.


----------



## PreshFest

JPARR01 said:


> My doc said the most folic acid I could take up to is 5mg. The rest will just come out in your pee. Ya have to remember that there are women who have certain complication etc.. that are required to take that must folic acid. So your are fine. I actually had to stop taking my prescription prenatals during my 6th week cause they were making so sick. I switched over to just a reg. multivitamin and a extra 1-2 mg of folic acid a day.

I switched to these rx prenatals during my first pregnancy because they didn't make me sick. So hopefully it's the same the next time (this time??!!) :thumbup:


----------



## Renzalxx

TrAyBaby said:


> OMG im such a dooofuss!!!! I'd written down wed 13th for my scan date. Just realised wed is the 12th and thurs is the 13th so just phoned the hospital to check and my scan is thurs 13th boooooo so have an extra day to wait now. Still bean will have an extra day to grow doh :dohh:

Hey Tray
Your numbers sound FANTABULOUS, so excited for you and cant wait to hear your good news on Thursday xxxx

All the best for your upcoming scan too Coxy, big smooshy cuddles to you both :hugs:
xxx


----------



## PreshFest

So.... I'm feeling bloated, I have light cramping and I feel a little pressure in my uterus. These are all good signs! I had them all when I was pregnant with my daughter, but not a single one when I was pregnant with the ectopic. So, even if this doesn't mean anything, it's helped me keep a positive attitude and the thought of an ectopic has basically diminished!!


----------



## New Yorker

I'm off to have the HSG done. Hoping my tubes are clear!


----------



## JPARR01

Sound promising Presh! Good luck New yorker!!


----------



## coxy1978

Hi girls! 

scan went well and my little beanie 's heart was beating nicely! measuring &wks and 2 dys! 

Sorry for lack of response to threads - especially ones that wish me luck - ive been suffering sooooo badly with sickness! 

Ive just not stopped throwing up, continuously, and im running out of energy! Nurse said about admitting me today but i managed to keep a couple of drinks down and a few snacks, so that should keep me out of hospital for time being! 

TrAy- wish you lots of luck tomo, and really look forward to hearing how your scan goes! Ive got a little piccy of my beanie... - and thats just what it looks like, a little broad bean! LOL!


----------



## coxy1978

Sorry - just realised typo error - 7 wks and 2dys!


----------



## JPARR01

Glad everything is looking great Coxy! The sickness for me started in the middle of week 6 and didn't really get any better till about 3 days ago! It will zoom right on by!!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## TrAyBaby

wooooohoo coxy so glad all went well today. Are you gonna post your pic so we can all see your little bean??? eeeeeeeek i have my scan in 9 & half hours.......please be in the right place, please be in the right place

Presh how you feeling today? Any more symptoms?


----------



## Annie77

Hi

Congrats to all you lucky ladies with BFP's and bags of luck for those waiting to test.

I got my bloods back and the Hcg is under 5 so I can start back on my folic acid and prepare myself for TTC Dec/Jan.

Ann


----------



## JPARR01

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats to all you lucky ladies with BFP's and bags of luck for those waiting to test.
> 
> I got my bloods back and the Hcg is under 5 so I can start back on my folic acid and prepare myself for TTC Dec/Jan.
> 
> Ann

That is great news!!!! December/Jan will be here before ya know it! xoxoxo


----------



## New Yorker

My HSG was horrible! Sooooo painful that I begged the doctor to stop and I was pulling myself away. OMG! It even hurts to think about it. I have never ever had pain like that. I was crying and hyperventilating. The doctor said "you sure you want me to stop? I haven't finished injecting all the fluid." She continued and then said it was all done. She explained to me that she had resistance and pushed passed it and cleared my tubes. Apparently they were blocked. Probably how I got an ectopic pregnancy in the first place. 

First time I had the HSG was about 2-3 years ago and it wasn't painful at all. It was so easy and fast and I expected it to be the same this time around. Wow, was I wrong! Well, at least I know my tubes were blocked and no longer are. The only good thing about doing that procedure and going through so much pain was that I have a better chance at getting pregnant now and hopefully not have another ectopic. Well, only time will tell. 

I just wanted to vent and in NO way do I want to scare anyone in case you have to have an HSG done. Again, my first time around it was a piece of cake so don't think that this will happen to you.


----------



## Renzalxx

New Yorker said:


> My HSG was horrible! Sooooo painful that I begged the doctor to stop and I was pulling myself away. OMG! It even hurts to think about it. I have never ever had pain like that. I was crying and hyperventilating. The doctor said "you sure you want me to stop? I haven't finished injecting all the fluid." She continued and then said it was all done. She explained to me that she had resistance and pushed passed it and cleared my tubes. Apparently they were blocked. Probably how I got an ectopic pregnancy in the first place.
> 
> First time I had the HSG was about 2-3 years ago and it wasn't painful at all. It was so easy and fast and I expected it to be the same this time around. Wow, was I wrong! Well, at least I know my tubes were blocked and no longer are. The only good thing about doing that procedure and going through so much pain was that I have a better chance at getting pregnant now and hopefully not have another ectopic. Well, only time will tell.
> 
> I just wanted to vent and in NO way do I want to scare anyone in case you have to have an HSG done. Again, my first time around it was a piece of cake so don't think that this will happen to you.

Aw NY, what a horrible experience for you. But yep, at least now your ready to rock and roll with your freshly spring cleaned tubes... Good Luck with the TTC xxx:hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

coxy1978 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> scan went well and my little beanie 's heart was beating nicely! measuring &wks and 2 dys!
> 
> Sorry for lack of response to threads - especially ones that wish me luck - ive been suffering sooooo badly with sickness!
> 
> Ive just not stopped throwing up, continuously, and im running out of energy! Nurse said about admitting me today but i managed to keep a couple of drinks down and a few snacks, so that should keep me out of hospital for time being!
> 
> TrAy- wish you lots of luck tomo, and really look forward to hearing how your scan goes! Ive got a little piccy of my beanie... - and thats just what it looks like, a little broad bean! LOL!

CONGRATULATIONS hunny, bet you are soooooooooo relieved. I am really relieved for you as well. Big hugs :hug:


----------



## PreshFest

TrAyBaby said:


> wooooohoo coxy so glad all went well today. Are you gonna post your pic so we can all see your little bean??? eeeeeeeek i have my scan in 9 & half hours.......please be in the right place, please be in the right place
> 
> Presh how you feeling today? Any more symptoms?

My temp continues to rise! I have sore nipples today and pretty sure I'm constipated!!!! It's been 3 days! And my skin is very dry. So I'm basically having a ton of symptoms, which is so strange for this early. They're probably all in my head, but you never know.

I'm also having quite a bit of pain on my ectopic side today. Trying not to let it stress me out. But if I am pregnant...I KNOW that it's not ectopic. I just know it. Hopefully I'm right!


----------



## Michelle78

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies! This thread has been such a great place for support through this whole process, I'm so glad that I have had you ladies to lean on through everything. I put my scan as my avatar, for all those that wanted to see the pic. I go for another scan on Monday with the FS and then I will be released to my regular OB. I'm curious to see how often I will get to see my regular OB since I am having twins.

Presh, so excited for you, everything sounds promising so far! When are you going to take your 1st test?

New Yorker, sorry that the HSG was so awful! At least they were able to clear out your tubes though, so you know that they are no longer blocked.

Tray, your numbers are amazing! I'm sure scan will go perfectly today, keep us updated.

Coxy, sorry you are so sick, at least the sickness is another sign of a nice healthy bean.

Annie, that is great news about your levels! I know that I started to feel better mentally once my levels got close to 0. These next few months really will go by fast!


----------



## PreshFest

Michelle78 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes ladies! This thread has been such a great place for support through this whole process, I'm so glad that I have had you ladies to lean on through everything. I put my scan as my avatar, for all those that wanted to see the pic. I go for another scan on Monday with the FS and then I will be released to my regular OB. I'm curious to see how often I will get to see my regular OB since I am having twins.
> 
> Presh, so excited for you, everything sounds promising so far! When are you going to take your 1st test?
> 
> New Yorker, sorry that the HSG was so awful! At least they were able to clear out your tubes though, so you know that they are no longer blocked.
> 
> Tray, your numbers are amazing! I'm sure scan will go perfectly today, keep us updated.
> 
> Coxy, sorry you are so sick, at least the sickness is another sign of a nice healthy bean.
> 
> Annie, that is great news about your levels! I know that I started to feel better mentally once my levels got close to 0. These next few months really will go by fast!

I LOVE your scan pic! It is just so amazing that you are having twins. I would be staring at that picture all day long if I were you!! Congrats again!

I will be testing Wednesday. It's a little early, but that's ok!

Do you guys recommend the digital hpt's? Or should I stick with the old fashioned cheapos?


----------



## PreshFest

coxy1978 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> scan went well and my little beanie 's heart was beating nicely! measuring &wks and 2 dys!
> 
> Sorry for lack of response to threads - especially ones that wish me luck - ive been suffering sooooo badly with sickness!
> 
> Ive just not stopped throwing up, continuously, and im running out of energy! Nurse said about admitting me today but i managed to keep a couple of drinks down and a few snacks, so that should keep me out of hospital for time being!
> 
> TrAy- wish you lots of luck tomo, and really look forward to hearing how your scan goes! Ive got a little piccy of my beanie... - and thats just what it looks like, a little broad bean! LOL!

So great! Sorry you've been so sick, though. It should start to subside in a few weeks, hopefully!


----------



## PreshFest

TrAyBaby said:


> wooooohoo coxy so glad all went well today. Are you gonna post your pic so we can all see your little bean??? eeeeeeeek i have my scan in 9 & half hours.......please be in the right place, please be in the right place
> 
> Presh how you feeling today? Any more symptoms?

The suspense is killing me!!! How did your scan go?


----------



## JPARR01

LOVE the scan pic Michelle!!!!

@presh- DO NOT use a digital. They are best to used a few days after missed period. I highly recommend just a first response. What DPO are you going to be testing. I had a negative on a digital at 8dpo but a positive on first response at 8dpo.


----------



## PreshFest

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats to all you lucky ladies with BFP's and bags of luck for those waiting to test.
> 
> I got my bloods back and the Hcg is under 5 so I can start back on my folic acid and prepare myself for TTC Dec/Jan.
> 
> Ann

Good luck Ann!! Glad your levels are so low now. Overdose on that folic acid so you're good and ready in a few months.


----------



## PreshFest

JPARR01 said:


> LOVE the scan pic Michelle!!!!
> 
> @presh- DO NOT use a digital. They are best to used a few days after missed period. I highly recommend just a first response. What DPO are you going to be testing. I had a negative on a digital at 8dpo but a positive on first response at 8dpo.

You got a positive 8dpo? That seems so early! I think I'm 4 dpo right now, maybe 5. I guess I'll buy a jumbo pack over the weekend and just start peeing away!!! On Wednesday, when I plan to test, I'll be 10dpo. But now I'm going to start testing at 8dpo. I'm ok with getting early negatives... It's still exciting to test!!


----------



## JPARR01

It was a clear BFP at 9dpo but I def saw a start of a line at 8dpo. If you go to my journal and August 2 there is my 9dpo test on there.


----------



## TrAyBaby

ok folks so i had to go straight to work after my scan so this is the first chance ive really had to gush over my picture and come on here. IT WAS AMAZING. She found the baby straight away even though its only 3.7mm long plus she started with a belly ultrasound, she didnt have to do a transvaginal because she found baby straight away. When i saw its little heart beating away i started crying. Best moment of my life. Everything is there and in the right place. She was really pleased with everything from the size of my uterus, fluid, sac EVERYTHING. No sign of any bleeding or clots anywhere. So i have been discharged back to the care of my doctor. Have my midwife appointment in 2 weeks and she will book me in for another scan between 11 & 13 weeks eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :happydance:

Have attached my pic for you all to see, coxy you were right looks just like a little bean x
 



Attached Files:







13.10.11.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PreshFest

TrAyBaby said:


> ok folks so i had to go straight to work after my scan so this is the first chance ive really had to gush over my picture and come on here. IT WAS AMAZING. She found the baby straight away even though its only 3.7mm long plus she started with a belly ultrasound, she didnt have to do a transvaginal because she found baby straight away. When i saw its little heart beating away i started crying. Best moment of my life. Everything is there and in the right place. She was really pleased with everything from the size of my uterus, fluid, sac EVERYTHING. No sign of any bleeding or clots anywhere. So i have been discharged back to the care of my doctor. Have my midwife appointment in 2 weeks and she will book me in for another scan between 11 & 13 weeks eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :happydance:
> 
> Have attached my pic for you all to see, coxy you were right looks just like a little bean x

I think I'm going to cry, too!! I can just imagine it... Such great news. Congrats!! I hope I have the same experience in a few weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## JPARR01

Fantastic news!!!


----------



## New Yorker

TrAyBaby said:


> ok folks so i had to go straight to work after my scan so this is the first chance ive really had to gush over my picture and come on here. IT WAS AMAZING. She found the baby straight away even though its only 3.7mm long plus she started with a belly ultrasound, she didnt have to do a transvaginal because she found baby straight away. When i saw its little heart beating away i started crying. Best moment of my life. Everything is there and in the right place. She was really pleased with everything from the size of my uterus, fluid, sac EVERYTHING. No sign of any bleeding or clots anywhere. So i have been discharged back to the care of my doctor. Have my midwife appointment in 2 weeks and she will book me in for another scan between 11 & 13 weeks eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :happydance:
> 
> Have attached my pic for you all to see, coxy you were right looks just like a little bean x

OMG!! Congrats! Such an amazing feeling I bet! Wow! Sooooo happy for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## Michelle78

Tray, that is amazing! I'm so excited for you :hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

Girls, this thread is fantastic at the moment... gives me so much hope for when DH and I can TTC in three weeks time... wooohooo!

Tray, What fantastic news.... bet you are over the moon. Been thinking of you and must admit I got a bit teary when I saw your post. FANTASTIC NEWS!:happydance:

Thanks JParr and Michelle for posting your gorgeous scan pics, they are mesmerising to say the least.:flower:

Good luck Presh in your upcoming HPT, have a great feeling that its going to be good news!!:thumbup:

Coxy, hope your feeling better chicken, but like they say, a sick mummy is a healthy mummy. Mwah x :hugs2:

HYPNS??? How are you hun? Havent heard from you in a while, hope your smile is bright xxx :flower:

If I have missed anyone, wishing you all good luck, smooshy cuddles and babydust :dust:


----------



## JPARR01

Which scan pic did I post?


----------



## Renzalxx

JPARR01 said:


> Which scan pic did I post?

The one that is your profile picture...


----------



## JPARR01

Renzalxx said:


> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> Which scan pic did I post?
> 
> The one that is your profile picture...Click to expand...

LMFAO!!!!! I am so silly!!!!!!! I see it now! :dohh:


----------



## PreshFest

I've been feeling ectopic-like twinges on my right side today... Kinda freaking me out. My ectopic was on the left. Ugh. Now I really am going to have a hard time waiting to test! I just want that bfp so I can go get my bloods done!! Or AF! Either would do!!


----------



## JPARR01

I was getting cramps etc.. right before my BFP. Try not to focus on it being ectopic. I know.. a lot harder said than done. Think positive thoughts!!!


----------



## PreshFest

JPARR01 said:


> I was getting cramps etc.. right before my BFP. Try not to focus on it being ectopic. I know.. a lot harder said than done. Think positive thoughts!!!

Like menstrual cramps? This isn't like that at all... Shooting pains to the right of my uterus. Just like the ectopic. I really have a hard time believing that something could be wrong with my right tube, though. Oh well. I just have to wait and see!!!


----------



## PreshFest

I'm having some more period like cramps right now, so that's helping reassure me. I did not have this AT ALL when I was pregnant with ectopic, so I feel like it's a good sign that something good is happening in my uterus!


----------



## coxy1978

TrAy!!!! Lovely news! Knew it'd all be ok! The success rate in this group is becoming huge! Its so exciting!




This is my little beanie!


Can i say a massive Thank you to everyone who has wished me congrts or luck and given me advice...you've all helped soooo much. it's so hard getting through such a traumatic experience and then a subsequent early pregnancy - but you've all been fantastic thank you x


----------



## coxy1978

And a special wish of luck to the lovely, but absent Hapyns!!! Thinking of you! xx


----------



## coxy1978

PreshFest said:


> I'm having some more period like cramps right now, so that's helping reassure me. I did not have this AT ALL when I was pregnant with ectopic, so I feel like it's a good sign that something good is happening in my uterus!


I think you're right!! i could feel things happening and knew i was preg! Its so frustrating waiting to collect the evidence tho, isnt it! Good luck with testing - i'd also reccommend the Early response - they're the best for an acurate early result. Stay away from the blue dye testers as they are not so reliable. x


----------



## coxy1978

p.s Im not sure of the angle of my scan pic...and what is that extra little bit coyled over underneath beanie??? Strange little thing! he he!


----------



## PreshFest

If I am pregnant, I'd be 3w 1d and 6-7 dpo. I've been nauseous the past two days. Is that even possible? Can there be enough hormone to make you sick, yet not enough for a bfp?


----------



## New Yorker

Did anyone else here have an HSG done after ectopic?


----------



## TrAyBaby

eeeeeeeeeeek Presh when are you testing????? Im a BLUEBERRY today YAY!


----------



## PreshFest

TrAyBaby said:


> eeeeeeeeeeek Presh when are you testing????? Im a BLUEBERRY today YAY!

I tested with a first response this morning...BFN... I have a major case of pms right now, so I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant! Either way, I'll find out sometime this week. I think AF is due Friday or Saturday...


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, Im currently waiting for ov but Im confused as to which day I should class as cd1, af was late last month and my ticker shows what day I should be in had it arrived on time. However I had nothing on the day it was due or the day after but on day 3 I started spotting (not enough to need a pad just liner) then af finally started full flow on day 5. 

Would you class the start of the spotting or the start of full flow as cd1?

Thank you for your help xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi ladies, Im currently waiting for ov but Im confused as to which day I should class as cd1, af was late last month and my ticker shows what day I should be in had it arrived on time. However I had nothing on the day it was due or the day after but on day 3 I started spotting (not enough to need a pad just liner) then af finally started full flow on day 5.
> 
> Would you class the start of the spotting or the start of full flow as cd1?
> 
> Thank you for your help xxx

I would start the spotting as CD1... Just in case. That way you can be actively ttc for a few days longer. If you start from where you started flowing, then it might be thrown off and you could miss it! So I'd start at the spotting and just keep in mind that things might be a bit off :thumbup:


----------



## PreshFest

Ugghhh!! BFN today. Hoping it's still too early to get a positive. Oh well! I'm nauseous, though, so that is making me very frustrated. Will test again on Thursday...

How are you all doing??


----------



## Renzalxx

JPARR01 said:


> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> Which scan pic did I post?
> 
> The one that is your profile picture...Click to expand...
> 
> LMFAO!!!!! I am so silly!!!!!!! I see it now! :dohh:Click to expand...


Haha baby brain is kicking in :loopy:


----------



## PreshFest

Ladies... I MIGHT have a bfp this morning. I see the faintest of lines. So faint that I'm not really sure it's there. The very bottom of the line, basically the bottom millimeter is darker than the rest of the line, though. That is for sure there. 

I'm not sure what to do. My last pregnancy was ectopic, so when I get a bfp I'm supposed to go straight to the doc to get my bloods done and then back again two days later. Should I just call it a positive and go? I would know TODAY if I really was pregnant or not, so that's the upside!!

I just feel like I'm being crazy. And like I want to see the line so bad so my brain is making it up....


----------



## JPARR01

Omg i have super line eye!!!! Post the photo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreshFest

I'm honestly too embarassed to post it!!!! How pathetic am I?? But I do see a line :wacko: Going to the doc in an hour for a blood test.


----------



## JPARR01

I posted mine when I took one.... I swore I saw a line and everyone saw it!! JUST POST!!!!


----------



## PreshFest

ok, I'll try to post it. I'm at work, so it might not work...

BUT. It was so faint in person that the photo is REALLY faint. So... I know you all know exactly what I'm feeling right now, so I shouldn't be embarassed.. This is just so not like me!! So, be kind, ok??


----------



## JPARR01

We would never judge!! xoxoxo


----------



## PreshFest

ugh. Can't post it... Can't I just upload from my computer? I don't get it...

I have to leave right now for my blood test anyway... I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JPARR01

Let us know how you make out! FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## epump

ooohhh...keep us posted!! Good luck! xoxo


----------



## PreshFest

BFN!!! On to next month!! Grr.


----------



## TrAyBaby

Oh no Presh i was just about to post a good luck message to you then noticed your bfn post. What tests did the docs do? Is it a bfn for definate or is there still a chance this month? x


----------



## PreshFest

My hcg level was <1, so it's a done deal. I'm definitely not pregnant. I'm just SO relieved to know that I almost don't care about the result. I got so worked up over it and i don't know why! Hopefully I can remain calm and stress free next month. Any one have any good pointers on how to successfully do that??:shrug:


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> My hcg level was <1, so it's a done deal. I'm definitely not pregnant. I'm just SO relieved to know that I almost don't care about the result. I got so worked up over it and i don't know why! Hopefully I can remain calm and stress free next month. Any one have any good pointers on how to successfully do that??:shrug:

Bummer Presh, fingers crossed for next time.xxx:thumbup:


----------



## coxy1978

awwww, sorry to hear that Presh!:hugs:

Good Luck for a new month!

I think I would be a hypocrit to give any advice about how to stay calm and not obsess.... im a total obsessive worrying maniac since the ectopic...never been like this before. I constantly think there is something wrong with this pregnancy! i wish i could just relax but i cant!


----------



## TrAyBaby

coxy i know how you feel, im constantly stressing out about this pregnancy thinking that something is wrong or going to go wrong. In fact this week my symptoms have all seemed to subside or go away. So i called my doctor in a panic but she was on holiday. I spoke to another one and told her my history but she was rather rude and unhelpful. She wouldnt let me have another scan to put my mind at ease, unless i was in pain or bleeding, but after a while she said she would give me another beta blood test. I have to ring for those results in a few hours. But thats not very helpful. I need to see my bean to make sure everything is ok. Im going crazy and so stressed out that this cant be very helpful for my bean. My sister had 3 m/c in a row and a few of them were missed m/c so she didnt find out till her 12 weeks scan. Thankfully she is 22 weeks pregnant now though. So after my stressful few days my wonderful OH has suggested that we book a private scan to put my mind at ease as he doesnt want me to worry. So we have one booked for this saturday at 9:30 am, fingers crossed everything is ok. I wish i would have major symptoms just so i know everything is going the way it should.


----------



## coxy1978

aw TrAy, i really sympathise! I think we feel very similar. 
Im suffering with excessive sickness and ive had the odd couple of good days here an there where ive not vomitted as much and even tho the sickness i present I STILL think the drop in symptoms means my pregnancy is failing. 

However ive been pretty sick again today... feel like im going round in circles. Cant wait til my 12 wk scan either, and if little beanie is alive and kicking (and if my right tube hasnt ruptured from my paranoia of second baby growing in it) I am going to finally let myself celebrate! 

xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

got my results back from the beta from wednesday and they were at 161214 so pretty high. But my mind still isnt settled yet SO have my private scan in an hour :wacko:


----------



## PreshFest

Af came early last night! One step closer to ttc again :)


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey Presh ggood luck with your next cycle.

Ok so im less of a stress head today. Had such a good scan this morning. Baby has a nice strong heartbeat, is 1.3cm long and is measuring 7+5 so right on track. My OH took a video on my phone so check it out x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC5C2AedCf4


----------



## JPARR01

Love it! Such a beautiful sight! Isn't it amazing to see the heart flickering!!!!!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Apologies to anyone reading this post again I have also posted this in the tread ttc #1 after more than one loss.

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if anyone can help, I had a slight boit of spotting (literally 2 or 3 spots) a couple days before ovulation, does anyone know if this is something I should be worried about?

xxx


----------



## Michelle78

Presh, sorry about the bfn :hugs:

Tray, that is an awesome video! I am going to do that with my next scan. 

AFM, I had a scan last Monday and the twins look good, so I have been released back to my regular ob :happydance: My 1st appt with him is on Thursday, and I will be about 8.5 weeks. I'm not having a scan, but I will find out when my next one is going to be. I'm hoping it will be before 12 weeks!


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey Michelle i have my first appointment with my midwife this week too, on wednesday. Its all starting to become a little more real isnt it. Hope you are keeping well, its exhausting work just growing one let alone two x


----------



## renea&paul

Hey I have been stalking you since I had my ectopic. First I want to say congrats to the preggos, and wishing speedy BFP to the ones waiting. Next I wanted to ask did yall cycles change after the ecttopic. I noticed my temps are not very high anymore. I had methotrexate first then I ruptured, so right tube is gone. I dont have O pains anymore, and I only bleed for 2 days this cycle. I did get a HSG and the doctor said left tube looks blocked but you never know. I have my official meeting about this on tuesday. Thanks in advance


----------



## coxy1978

renea&paul said:


> Hey I have been stalking you since I had my ectopic. First I want to say congrats to the preggos, and wishing speedy BFP to the ones waiting. Next I wanted to ask did yall cycles change after the ecttopic. I noticed my temps are not very high anymore. I had methotrexate first then I ruptured, so right tube is gone. I dont have O pains anymore, and I only bleed for 2 days this cycle. I did get a HSG and the doctor said left tube looks blocked but you never know. I have my official meeting about this on tuesday. Thanks in advance

Hi! Sorry to hear about your experience, I hope you are recovering....
Im afraid I dont have much info for you, but I found my cycles returned to normal again once i'd had one cycle, but then i have both my tubes. I found ovulating to be noticeable with extra twinging around ovulation and luteal phase. I didnt ever do temping so i have no idea if this would be or could be affected. I hope someone can help answer your queeries and good luck!! xx


----------



## coxy1978

TrAy!!!!!!!

Gorgeous little beanie and amazing to see its little heart beat and so beautiful you have recorded it so you can watch it anytime to reassure yourself!

Im feeling really dissappointed today....i know im sounding like a stuck record but i think something is wrong....

The last 2 days my symptoms have got even lesser, and i just dont understand how this is possible this early. I mean, ive gone from 6 wk, vomitting every half an hour and soooo ill, i couldnt do anything, 7 wks vomitting every morn and eve but keeping food down during day, 8 wks, just vomitting every morning with occasional vomit at night and now 9 wks, im feeling almost fine and have not even vomitted in the mornings the last 2-3 mornings...??? I thought the sickness is supposed to peak at about 10-12 wks? In past pregnancies ive been sick right up to 26 wks and hospitalised in early wks from being sick so much. It seems i started off really bad but its so different this time. Im worried little beanie has died and my HCG is very slowly creeping down. 

How do you go about booking a private scan? x


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey coxy remember every pregnancy is different, maybe your placenta is starting to do some work already and thats why your sickness is easing off.

To book an early scan i went private and paid. I just did a google search for anyone that did scans in my area and phoned them up and booked it. Simple as that. Im so glad i did it as its totally reassured me that everthing is fine. If you are worried i would just go book your own scan for peace of mind x


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Ladies
I am a week away from my TTC date but am ovulating now.... do you think I should give it a whirl as my husband works 4 weeks on 4 weeks off an oil rig and dont want to miss the opportunity....or give it a bit longer...hmmmm
I have had three perfect cycles since my HCG hit zero? 
Sooooo impatient hey :winkwink:


----------



## TrAyBaby

If it were we i would be going for it. You've had 3 cycles which is what my doc told me to wait for so get busy chica xx lets see that flashy BFP xxx good luck xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Just started TTC round 2! Wish me luck! I should ovulate this weekend :)
:dust::dust::sex::dust:


----------



## JPARR01

I would def start trying Ren!!! Fingers crossed. Also, fingers crossed for you Presh!!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Go Presh Go woooooooooooooooooo catch that eggy :thumbup:


----------



## Michelle78

Renzal, I would also think that you are good to go this cycle. I started TTC again during my 3rd cycle after having the mtx shots, and my doctor was fine with that. 

Presh, fingers crossed that this is your cycle!


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> Just started TTC round 2! Wish me luck! I should ovulate this weekend :)
> :dust::dust::sex::dust:

Me too, good luck Presh... Ill race ya ha ha! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## PreshFest

This month I have not been tracking ovulation. I've been trying to keep an eye on my cm, but it's hard to tell if it's the good stuff or not because of all that semen! lol. So I just checked on pregnology.com and it said that I should be ovulating TODAY! I have an app in my phone that I use as well and that one says I'll ovulate on Saturday. All the information is the same, so I'm confused!

Anyway... my husband is very sick right now. Probably with the flu, so there will be no BDing tonight. We have bd'd Saturday, Monday and Wednesday, so I should be covered if I am ovulating today, right? I will be forcing the issue tomorrow whether he feels better or not.

And how do you guys recommend timing the bd-ing? We started with the every other day business on CD8...but how long should you keep that up for? I'll probably just do it til AF comes!!


----------



## TaraSue

I had an ectopic pregnancy that was found on sept 29. i didn't even know i was pregnant and we've been trying for a year :( on october 13th i got the methotrexate shot. since then my numbers have gone down.. i am so desperate to try again.. when is it safe? is there a risk for birth defects?


----------



## coxy1978

Renzal, 

Good to hear its your time now....

I started TTC again with 1 wk to go, as i too ovulated and didnt want to have to wait aanother whole cycle to get going again. As it turned out, i didnt fall that month anyway, but i would say, i week really wont mke any difference. i guessed, the dictors say wait 3 months and have already given an allowance of extr time within that 3 months. In reality - it prob is only 1 month before your body returns to a safe time to concieve again, but they say 3 just to cover themselves when giving out advise. And they prob know, most women prob need a few months to recover as its sooooo traumatic having an ectopic. 

Its only my opinion, but good luck and let us know how you get on! xx


----------



## JPARR01

First off sorry for your loss. Myself and the ladies in this thread are a huge help. It is important that you wait to try again due to the fact the methotrexate shot wipes out your folic acid. The methotrxate can cause serious problems in a pregnancy. Majority of doctors say to wait 3 months. Or at least 3 cycles. Xoxoxo


----------



## PreshFest

The husband and I have the flu!! Can this delay ovulation? Fine if it does since we both feel like crap, but I'm due to ov tomorrow. What timing!! Grrr!


----------



## Annie77

PreshFest said:


> The husband and I have the flu!! Can this delay ovulation? Fine if it does since we both feel like crap, but I'm due to ov tomorrow. What timing!! Grrr!

What rubbish luck! I would say just grin and bear it and get BDing BUT I appreciate your husband is a man and hence has man flu (which is always much worse than females endure)

Good luck - sperm can live up to 5 days so maybe wednesday's swimmers may still be hanging around by tomorrow?


----------



## Annie77

Okay - last methotrexate shot on 11th Sept. 12 weeks on will be 4th december and luck would have it that i am due to ovulate on the 5th 

I am taking 400ug folic acid along with a multivitamin which has 200ug in it. Is 600ug folic acid enough? I get more than this as i eat lots of sprouts, spinach and broccoli but just wondered if I should more to help boost my levels?

Also has anyone had a blood test prior to TTC to check folate levels?


----------



## JPARR01

I would take over 1000mcg which would equal 1mg. My doc said I could take up to 4-5 and the rest ya basically just pee out.


----------



## PreshFest

I ovulated on my ectopic side today... It was so painful it almost knocked me off my feet. Let's hope those swimmers get that eggy and that it makes it to my uterus 
:spermy:


----------



## Annie77

I am due to ovulate from my right (ectopic) side and can feel it getting sorer - am really nervous as it has always been sore since I was 14 but dreading 1st time since ectopic :-(

Good news though is that it seems back on track as a 28 day cycle and with any luck I will ovulate 5th Dec (day after the 12 week post-meth recommendation).

However (sorry if TMI) had some EWCM with brown spotting today - could this just be left over blood etc from tube?


----------



## coxy1978

Good luck girls.... im looking forward to hearing your updates at testing time! 

Im 11 wks now....sickness eased a little and next scan booked for 21st nov - annoyingly i'l be 13 wks...so they're making me wait another week to see if my beanie is developing as it should be! uh! Why couldnt they have just done it at 12 and put my mind at rest! 

Annie, not sure what the spotting would be, but sounds like a reasonable explanation, poss a last little clear out from the tube. I have heard some women can spot during ovulation but not sure how common it is. Has spotting settled now? My only advice would be, if you have any doubts that your tube is still blockd at all, maybe get them checked before trying again. xxx wish you lots of luck!!! x x


----------



## belleedancr

Positive thoughts to you, Presh! I am about 4 DPO today. This was my first cycle since my shot on 7/21 ... hopefully we'll both have fantastic news to share in a couple of weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## colta

I'm currently on my last AF before we start actively trying to conceive and I'm beyond nervous!! 
I spoke to my Dr last week and had more blood drawn and he has given us thumbs up for trying this cycle, but I'm so scared that if we do fall pregnant, that I'm going to go through the same thing again or something else might happen. 

How do you ladies manage to keep a cool head about the whole trying thing? Me and DH have never actually tried before, our ectopic pregnancy being an oppsie. We're both excited but extremely nervous about the whole thing. DH seems to think we'll fall preggers right away, but I don't think so. AHH!! The nerves are getting to me and Ov is still 10 days away!


----------



## JPARR01

The first month back for DH and I with TTC I was a nervous wreck. It was not easy at all. I had to continue to stay positive throughout it and just have faith. It is scary, but, just think good thoughts and try to not think about the bad stuff. xoxox


----------



## Renzalxx

colta said:


> I'm currently on my last AF before we start actively trying to conceive and I'm beyond nervous!!
> I spoke to my Dr last week and had more blood drawn and he has given us thumbs up for trying this cycle, but I'm so scared that if we do fall pregnant, that I'm going to go through the same thing again or something else might happen.
> 
> How do you ladies manage to keep a cool head about the whole trying thing? Me and DH have never actually tried before, our ectopic pregnancy being an oppsie. We're both excited but extremely nervous about the whole thing. DH seems to think we'll fall preggers right away, but I don't think so. AHH!! The nerves are getting to me and Ov is still 10 days away!

Hi Colta
So very sorry about your loss. My husband and I were not actively trying for a bubby either when I had my ectopic so now I am desperate for things to go well. We started TTC two weeks ago and able to test tommorow so heres hoping and I must admit i am VERY nervous but excited at the same time. Every little twinge or cramp and i get the sweats but I guess it will happen when it happens.
If you go back and read this thread, alot of the lovely ladies here have gone on to have nice sticky beans in their uterus so there is a very good chance everything is going to go smoothly for you.
Keep positive and you can always vent your anxieties here where the girls are so comforting and imformative, took a huge weight off my mind. 
All the best and keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Renee413

i was wondering if i could join you girls... i have been such a ball of nerves for almost two months now.. DH and I have been TTC #1 for 2 years, I have PCOS, September 7 I had an infertility appointment and was given a script for Clomid, I never got to start it...and the story begins...:wacko:
9/13- BFP
10/3 Ectopic in right tube discovered, given two shots (1 dose) of MTX
10/20 I started bleeding/cramping just like a period. My dr's office said to count this as my first period (at this time my levels were somewhere between a 33 and an 8) <---is that even possible? I thought you had to be 0 for a period??
So anyways, this brings me to last night/today, I have started bleeding AGAIN just like a period. I am so frustrated, I feel like I have been bleeding forever. My doctor would like us to wait 3 cycles before trying again but said when we decide to really TTC to call and set up an appointment to discuss everything (i.e. progesterone supplements, clomid) I have been dealing with this for almost 2 months now, I just want to start trying again!

Oh, and hi, I am Renee lol :)


----------



## PreshFest

Help!!! I'm 3dpo today and I'm having a lot of pain in my ectopic tube today. I definitely ovulated from that side, so I'm a bit worried!!

Did any of you pregos know that you ovulated on your ectopic side?


----------



## epump

Renee, so sorry for your loss hun. :( Welcome to the club here - I am sure you will find lots of support as the ladies here are great. As for me, I definitely started bleeding before my HcG went all the way back to zero - probably somewhere around 2000 in fact. I figured this was my body shedding the lining of the uterus and the dissolved pregnancy tissue after I got the mtx shot. I didn't really consider this my first true "period." Then it took about 2 weeks to get to zero and then I had a normal cycle with a period occuring about 4 weeks after I got to zero. I ended up waiting 4 months from the time I got the mtx shot (March 16th ish) and the time I conceived this pregnancy (July 12th ish). In between I had 3 regular periods. I hope this helps! xxoo

Presh, I ovulated on my ectopic side this pregnancy. Although I didn't know it until my first u/s and they could the see the corpus lutuem cyst on my left (ectopic) side. It's nerve-racking fo sure but hand in there!!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## PreshFest

epump said:


> Renee, so sorry for your loss hun. :( Welcome to the club here - I am sure you will find lots of support as the ladies here are great. As for me, I definitely started bleeding before my HcG went all the way back to zero - probably somewhere around 2000 in fact. I figured this was my body shedding the lining of the uterus and the dissolved pregnancy tissue after I got the mtx shot. I didn't really consider this my first true "period." Then it took about 2 weeks to get to zero and then I had a normal cycle with a period occuring about 4 weeks after I got to zero. I ended up waiting 4 months from the time I got the mtx shot (March 16th ish) and the time I conceived this pregnancy (July 12th ish). In between I had 3 regular periods. I hope this helps! xxoo
> 
> Presh, I ovulated on my ectopic side this pregnancy. Although I didn't know it until my first u/s and they could the see the corpus lutuem cyst on my left (ectopic) side. It's nerve-racking fo sure but hand in there!!!! Fingers crossed!

Did you have quite a bit of pain on that side for a while? It was just on and off this morning, but now it's constant and is getting worse. Trying to stay positive!!! It's pretty hard with that constant nagging reminder.


----------



## epump

No, I didn't have any pain on my ectopic side. But I did have lots and lots of weird aches, twinges, cramps, etc. I also had just had an HSG procodure to check my tubes and make sure there wasn't any blockage, so I tried to take some comfort in that fact. But it's hard!!! Didn't you say you've been having on/off pain with ovulation, etc. since your ectopic?? Your body could just be more senstive to these things, Presh. I don't think it's indicative of anything wrong (plus at 3dpo it's probably way too earlier for ectopic pain). Try and stay as calm as possible and call the Dr if the pain gets any worse. Thinking of you!


----------



## PreshFest

epump said:


> No, I didn't have any pain on my ectopic side. But I did have lots and lots of weird aches, twinges, cramps, etc. I also had just had an HSG procodure to check my tubes and make sure there wasn't any blockage, so I tried to take some comfort in that fact. But it's hard!!! Didn't you say you've been having on/off pain with ovulation, etc. since your ectopic?? Your body could just be more senstive to these things, Presh. I don't think it's indicative of anything wrong (plus at 3dpo it's probably way too earlier for ectopic pain). Try and stay as calm as possible and call the Dr if the pain gets any worse. Thinking of you!

Yes, i can feel ovulation on both sides now, but it's 1000x worse on the ectopic side. I keep telling myself that I'd be feeling these pains regardless. It's just hard not to worry. But I'm going to do my best to not worry until I get that bfp!

I think if it doesn't happen this month, then maybe I will see if I can get the hsg. I asked my midwife about it right after the ectopic and she told me there was not point since I still have both my tubes, and if my left one is blocked and my right was clear, then I'd still try to get pregnant... which is very true! But at least I would have peace of mind (hopefully) knowing that everything looked good...Or if my left was blocked, then I could at least wait to BD until I knew which side I would ovulate from. Not the best method, but still!!! It would be nice to know either way.


----------



## PreshFest

Renee413 said:


> i was wondering if i could join you girls... i have been such a ball of nerves for almost two months now.. DH and I have been TTC #1 for 2 years, I have PCOS, September 7 I had an infertility appointment and was given a script for Clomid, I never got to start it...and the story begins...:wacko:
> 9/13- BFP
> 10/3 Ectopic in right tube discovered, given two shots (1 dose) of MTX
> 10/20 I started bleeding/cramping just like a period. My dr's office said to count this as my first period (at this time my levels were somewhere between a 33 and an 8) <---is that even possible? I thought you had to be 0 for a period??
> So anyways, this brings me to last night/today, I have started bleeding AGAIN just like a period. I am so frustrated, I feel like I have been bleeding forever. My doctor would like us to wait 3 cycles before trying again but said when we decide to really TTC to call and set up an appointment to discuss everything (i.e. progesterone supplements, clomid) I have been dealing with this for almost 2 months now, I just want to start trying again!
> 
> Oh, and hi, I am Renee lol :)

Hi Renee! Sorry to hear about all of this. It's such a long, drawn out frustrating process on it's own, so I can't imagine it with PCOS :( So sorry!!

I'd count this bleed as your first period, not the other. It sounds a lot like what happened to me. But in any case, you have to wait a few months to try again so you're cycles should regulate by then. My period came 26 days after I reached 0 and then has been spot on at 28 days ever since. I'm on my 2nd month ttc and 3dpo, so waiting to POAS!!!!


----------



## Annie77

PreshFest said:


> epump said:
> 
> 
> No, I didn't have any pain on my ectopic side. But I did have lots and lots of weird aches, twinges, cramps, etc. I also had just had an HSG procodure to check my tubes and make sure there wasn't any blockage, so I tried to take some comfort in that fact. But it's hard!!! Didn't you say you've been having on/off pain with ovulation, etc. since your ectopic?? Your body could just be more senstive to these things, Presh. I don't think it's indicative of anything wrong (plus at 3dpo it's probably way too earlier for ectopic pain). Try and stay as calm as possible and call the Dr if the pain gets any worse. Thinking of you!
> 
> Yes, i can feel ovulation on both sides now, but it's 1000x worse on the ectopic side. I keep telling myself that I'd be feeling these pains regardless. It's just hard not to worry. But I'm going to do my best to not worry until I get that bfp!
> 
> I think if it doesn't happen this month, then maybe I will see if I can get the hsg. I asked my midwife about it right after the ectopic and she told me there was not point since I still have both my tubes, and if my left one is blocked and my right was clear, then I'd still try to get pregnant... which is very true! But at least I would have peace of mind (hopefully) knowing that everything looked good...Or if my left was blocked, then I could at least wait to BD until I knew which side I would ovulate from. Not the best method, but still!!! It would be nice to know either way.Click to expand...


I know some people whose ovulation pain lasts for days and I have to confess my right (ectopic) ovulation pain is lasting longer than normal. It is usually very painful for 5-6 hours but this time it is moving about and just generally achy 2 days after it started.
Fingers crossed that this is your month
x


----------



## colta

I thankfully haven't had any trouble with ovulation pain... just a little niggling to let me know it was going on. I haven't had any kinds of pains on either side, which works for me... 
I have had some unbelievably bad cramps this time around though. They were right in the middle and along my bikini lines and OMG!! They were awful. I've never felt anything like it... even during the ectopic. Ah well, at least it's over and I can start trying soon!

I'm doing my best to stamp down on the worrying and just enjoy the process. But I think that the worry is always going to be in the back of my mind. I know when I do get pregnant again, I'm going to be an absolute mess.... worrying about every little twinge. Ah well... I'll just have to get over it I suppose. I'm really hoping that I have the same luck as before... me and DH were only not careful for one month and we got a BFP right away... so fingers crossed!


----------



## BERDC99

You girls are lucky enough to know what side your ectopic was on. My pregnancy was never located so I have no clue where it got hung up or if it was just to small to be seen in my uterus. My level never got above 108 when I was given MTX.


----------



## JPARR01

BERDC99 said:


> You girls are lucky enough to know what side your ectopic was on. My pregnancy was never located so I have no clue where it got hung up or if it was just to small to be seen in my uterus. My level never got above 108 when I was given MTX.

Mine was never located either. Was in an unknown location.


----------



## Michelle78

Hi Renee, I also have pcos and was trying for over a year when I had the mtx in March of this year, so I know how you must feel. My bleeding was similar to yours. I got a very heavy bleed a couple weeks after my last shot, and that was actually the end of my miscarriage, not AF. After that bleed my levels went down to about 10. About 3 weeks after that, I got my period. I started trying again once I got my 3rd AF after the shot, which was 3 months after the mtx.

Colta, I was super nervous too, but knowing that some of the ladies here had gotten pregnant with healthy beans in the right place helped me calm down. I was still a wreck before my 1st u/s with this pregnancy though!

Berd, I'm like you and jenn, I didn't have a confirmed ectopic, they never could find the pregnancy.

Renzal, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## colta

JPARR01 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> You girls are lucky enough to know what side your ectopic was on. My pregnancy was never located so I have no clue where it got hung up or if it was just to small to be seen in my uterus. My level never got above 108 when I was given MTX.
> 
> Mine was never located either. Was in an unknown location.Click to expand...

Mine wasn't located either, or if it was... no one told me. I was only told that I had an ectopic pregnancy and that I needed the shot. No one every told me where it was. :shrug:


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> You girls are lucky enough to know what side your ectopic was on. My pregnancy was never located so I have no clue where it got hung up or if it was just to small to be seen in my uterus. My level never got above 108 when I was given MTX.
> 
> Mine was never located either. Was in an unknown location.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine wasn't located either, or if it was... no one told me. I was only told that I had an ectopic pregnancy and that I needed the shot. No one every told me where it was. :shrug:Click to expand...

Sometimes I wish I would have wait another week or so to see what my numbers did. That was one of the options my doctor gave me, but I just couldn't wait to get it over with.


----------



## Renzalxx

Boooo! No AF yet but test gave me a BFN... Hmmmmm..... think there is still a chance or shall I just write this month off....


----------



## Dee1989

Hi all. Have not posted for a while, turns out a few month ago when I thought I had a faint BFP that it was wrong and AF came late again, not sure if I can call it late as last 3 have all came on exactly the 25th day of the month, but late to what i am used to. Guess my cycles are going to be different every month :/
Just wanted to say my ectopic was never located, I was never told where it was. Living abroad, I was just told it was ectopic and needed a shot. Wish I had also waited a little longer to see how my numbers were as they were only 112 after being told I miscarried first and given a D&C. I was not given the option to wait but wish I had questioned it. 

On another note I would like to say I am loving this thread at the moment. So many BFPS and I bet deffo more to come :happydance:
Wish all TTC the best of luck :) 



BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> You girls are lucky enough to know what side your ectopic was on. My pregnancy was never located so I have no clue where it got hung up or if it was just to small to be seen in my uterus. My level never got above 108 when I was given MTX.
> 
> Mine was never located either. Was in an unknown location.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine wasn't located either, or if it was... no one told me. I was only told that I had an ectopic pregnancy and that I needed the shot. No one every told me where it was. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes I wish I would have wait another week or so to see what my numbers did. That was one of the options my doctor gave me, but I just couldn't wait to get it over with.Click to expand...


----------



## Renee413

michelle- i see you are expecting twins! i hope you don't mind me asking if that was natural or if the pcos required medication?

i would like to report that as of yesterday I have had NO bleeding! :) I have been bleeding since I found out I was pregnant 9/13...I have such a sense of relief like this chapter of my life is finally over... the bleeding was a terrible reminder of what could have been... i hope everyone is doing okay :)


----------



## Annie77

Renee413 said:


> michelle- i see you are expecting twins! i hope you don't mind me asking if that was natural or if the pcos required medication?
> 
> i would like to report that as of yesterday I have had NO bleeding! :) I have been bleeding since I found out I was pregnant 9/13...I have such a sense of relief like this chapter of my life is finally over... the bleeding was a terrible reminder of what could have been... i hope everyone is doing okay :)

I experienced that sense of relief as well which was good as I worrried that I would be very sad that the pregnancy was over. But now I am just waiting until 12 weeks post injection and FXd TTC in december


----------



## Michelle78

Renee413 said:


> michelle- i see you are expecting twins! i hope you don't mind me asking if that was natural or if the pcos required medication?
> 
> i would like to report that as of yesterday I have had NO bleeding! :) I have been bleeding since I found out I was pregnant 9/13...I have such a sense of relief like this chapter of my life is finally over... the bleeding was a terrible reminder of what could have been... i hope everyone is doing okay :)

Renee, I was so relieved when the bleeding finally stopped, it helped me start to feel somewhat normal again!

As for my twins, they are clomid babies! When I was dx with pcos in the summer of 2010, my dr put me on 50 mg of clomid for 3 months, and I had no luck with that. At that point I was sent to a fertility specialist, and we learned through more testing that I had high prolactin, which can also prevent ovulation. I was put on meds for that, and that issue was easily controlled. After that we started on a treatment plan of clomid and iui. I did 4 of those, and got pregnant twice, I had the suspected ectopic in March and a chemical in August. We learned from those that my body doesn't produce a mature egg without the fertility meds consistently in my system. So after the chemical in August, I knew I was going to take a month off from iui, but I took my clomid any way so i would keep it in my system. Dh and I tried on our own that cycle, and lo and behold we are now expecting twins! 

Pcos sucks, but for me, it was manageable with meds. I hope it is the same for you. Feel free to ask me any questions, I didn't know anyone with pcos, so I got info anywhere I could!


----------



## Renzalxx

OMG... AF is 4 days late and this morn I got a faint but definate BFP!!!!!!
Holy smokes, hubby thinks he has super sperm...:) he may be right!
fingers crossed all in right place this time!
My head is in a spin!!!!! Woooo hooooo!


----------



## JPARR01

Congrats!!!!!! Keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## epump

Eeek!!! Congrats Renzalxx!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

woooooooooooot Renzal a massive congrats xx


----------



## PreshFest

Congrats Renzal!! So exciting!

AFM, I'm 7dpo and had major mood swings yesterday, so I'm thinking af is on her way. Now I'm debating if I should even test this week or just wait for af...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join this thread but I have a couple of questions. I'm on day 5 after a metho shot. Ectopic discovered Wed after 18 hours in the ER. I'm pretty crushed as I had a m/c in April and really want a baby. I'm looking forward now just trying to work through the emotions and physical crap that my body is going through right now. I've read through this thread and am so happy to see all of the bfps, congrats to all of you. 
My first question is if anyone knows if its safe to do a liver cleanse after treatment or if it could be damaging. Second question is how long were you off of work? My Dr told me to expect to be off for a week maybe longer, is this necessary? I don't feel great and more than anything I'm exhausted but I have an office job and think its manageable. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Annie77

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join this thread but I have a couple of questions. I'm on day 5 after a metho shot. Ectopic discovered Wed after 18 hours in the ER. I'm pretty crushed as I had a m/c in April and really want a baby. I'm looking forward now just trying to work through the emotions and physical crap that my body is going through right now. I've read through this thread and am so happy to see all of the bfps, congrats to all of you.
> My first question is if anyone knows if its safe to do a liver cleanse after treatment or if it could be damaging. Second question is how long were you off of work? My Dr told me to expect to be off for a week maybe longer, is this necessary? I don't feel great and more than anything I'm exhausted but I have an office job and think its manageable. Thanks for any input.

I have never heard of a liver cleanse but i think it would be a good move after your hcg goes down to 0 as meth has been found in liver 3-4 months post injection.

I was off a total of 3 weeks - first couple of days I felt okay but then found I needed another jag. After this i was really sore and really tired and a bit down. It took 6 weeks for my hcg to come down to under 5. I actually felt more tired 4 weeks later - maybe due to anaemia as I bled alot for weeks and weeks.


----------



## BERDC99

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join this thread but I have a couple of questions. I'm on day 5 after a metho shot. Ectopic discovered Wed after 18 hours in the ER. I'm pretty crushed as I had a m/c in April and really want a baby. I'm looking forward now just trying to work through the emotions and physical crap that my body is going through right now. I've read through this thread and am so happy to see all of the bfps, congrats to all of you.
> My first question is if anyone knows if its safe to do a liver cleanse after treatment or if it could be damaging. Second question is how long were you off of work? My Dr told me to expect to be off for a week maybe longer, is this necessary? I don't feel great and more than anything I'm exhausted but I have an office job and think its manageable. Thanks for any input.

The day after I got my shot I went to work at my second job as a hair stylist. I only do hair every other Saturday and have an office job through the week. The shot was painful at the injection site but I never did get sick from it just heavy bleeding.In my case I could not see being off work for a week or more. But it does not effect everyone the same. My levels were never above 108 and it was less than a week before mine were back to 0.


----------



## Renee413

Michelle that is so exciting!!! :) The funny thing of my entire situation is I have the script for Clomid, it's just hanging on my fridge. It was 6 days after my consult where I got the clomid that I found out we got pregnant on our own! We did the Clomid in 2009 and got pregnant the first round but m/c that one too, so this was my second pregnancy. My OB mentioned something that I haven't heard of but kind of made sense- weak ovulation on my own. In my head I tell myself I had the weak ovulation, which meant my egg was slow and got stuck in the tube. LOL I know it's crazy but I hate not knowing why this happened to us.
Either way, thank you for responding to my posts. I really don't know anyone with PCOS, nor do I know anyone who has had 2 m/cs...it's nice being able to talk to someone. :)


----------



## Renee413

And I was off for one days after the MTX...

General question too, did anyone's doctors do a HSG after the ectopic to make sure the tube was cleared? I just was surprised they don't do any follow up sono's to make sure nothing is left in the tube.
:shrug:


----------



## Michelle78

Renzal, what great news!! Keep us updated!

Ready, I was out of work for about 4 days after finding out the pregnancy wasn't viable. That was more of a mental break than anything else. By the time I had the shots, I was already back to work. I didn't have much in the way of physical side effects from the shots. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks for the replies ladies.


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join this thread but I have a couple of questions. I'm on day 5 after a metho shot. Ectopic discovered Wed after 18 hours in the ER. I'm pretty crushed as I had a m/c in April and really want a baby. I'm looking forward now just trying to work through the emotions and physical crap that my body is going through right now. I've read through this thread and am so happy to see all of the bfps, congrats to all of you.
> My first question is if anyone knows if its safe to do a liver cleanse after treatment or if it could be damaging. Second question is how long were you off of work? My Dr told me to expect to be off for a week maybe longer, is this necessary? I don't feel great and more than anything I'm exhausted but I have an office job and think its manageable. Thanks for any input.
> 
> The day after I got my shot I went to work at my second job as a hair stylist. I only do hair every other Saturday and have an office job through the week. The shot was painful at the injection site but I never did get sick from it just heavy bleeding.In my case I could not see being off work for a week or more. But it does not effect everyone the same. My levels were never above 108 and it was less than a week before mine were back to 0.Click to expand...

The day I had my shot, I was brought into the emergency room from ultrasound and figured that I would just get the shot and be on my way... but apparently we run things a bit differently here or something. :shrug: I ended up being admitted to the gynecological floor (which sucked, my room was right next to the doors to the postpartum ward) and then I had to stay the night and be monitored after receiving the shot. 
My beta hcg was up to 2600 by then, so maybe that's why?


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi girls
Thanks for all the congrats... still feeling a bit shocked about the whole thing. DH and I only got to business once when I was ovulating then he went back to work on the rig so quite uncanny....:wohoo:
Have tested every morning since Saturday and line is def getting darker so off to the docs for me on Wednesday. Fingers crossed all good.

Presh, I wouldnt give up on this cycle just yet. I am usually the happiest, smiliest of people and the week coming up to AF i was an absolute monster...:brat: it isnt over till the witch comes to visit... keep positive and have fingers crossed for you chica x


----------



## coxy1978

Renzal! 

Yay! You did it! Mssive congrats and all the luck in the world that everything is ok this time. let us know how you are getting along, wont ya! 

presh, Sorry to hear you've not had a pos result yet, dont give up yet, if you carried on b'ding then maybe you ovulated later than you tht and its still too early to detect! 

As for your pains, you may recall, ive suffered loads with twingy achy niggly ectopic side and constantly paranoid, but i had them when i wasnt pregnant, and i still had them when i did fall preg too - but baby is still in the right place so it appears the pains are not an indication that the pregnancy is in wrong location, but just down to healing and general movement inside the body which obv has put pressure on the sensitive area! So, try to relax and not worry - tho i know its impossible! I am only now, finally after 12 weeks beginning to believe that there really is NOT a second baby caught in my tube! 

My scan is next Monday, when i'll be 13 wks....i'll be back to let you know how it went! 

In meantime - welcome to the new ladies who have joined us, and sorry to hear of your experiences. In time you will begin to put this behind you and the chances are higher that everything will be ok next time. keep in touch and good luck to all of you! xx


----------



## epump

Renee, I had an HSG after my ectopic. I've posted about it a few times in this thread - let me know if I can answer anything!!


----------



## PreshFest

I tested this morning.. BFN, but only 8dpo, so that's to be expected. I have one test left and will save it for wednesday and if it's another bfn, then I will just wait for af to arrive.

I was laid up on the couch all day yesterday with major nausea and diarrhea. I had the nausea last month, too at 6dpo, but no diarrhea... So I'm hoping maybe it's a good sign this month? My boobs are also sore which hasn't happened in ages. 

I really don't have much hope, though. I had a fever while we were ttc, I think it was gone by the time I OVed, but you never know how a fever can affect everything. It could have killed his swimmers for all I know. But it's ok! I seem to OV on alternating sides, so next month it should come from my good side which will be much less worrisome for me!


----------



## JPARR01

PreshFest said:


> I tested this morning.. BFN, but only 8dpo, so that's to be expected. I have one test left and will save it for wednesday and if it's another bfn, then I will just wait for af to arrive.
> 
> I was laid up on the couch all day yesterday with major nausea and diarrhea. I had the nausea last month, too at 6dpo, but no diarrhea... So I'm hoping maybe it's a good sign this month? My boobs are also sore which hasn't happened in ages.
> 
> I really don't have much hope, though. I had a fever while we were ttc, I think it was gone by the time I OVed, but you never know how a fever can affect everything. It could have killed his swimmers for all I know. But it's ok! I seem to OV on alternating sides, so next month it should come from my good side which will be much less worrisome for me!

I had MAJOR diarrhea when I got my BFP with this PG. Fingers crossed for you! xoxoxo


----------



## PreshFest

JPARR01 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning.. BFN, but only 8dpo, so that's to be expected. I have one test left and will save it for wednesday and if it's another bfn, then I will just wait for af to arrive.
> 
> I was laid up on the couch all day yesterday with major nausea and diarrhea. I had the nausea last month, too at 6dpo, but no diarrhea... So I'm hoping maybe it's a good sign this month? My boobs are also sore which hasn't happened in ages.
> 
> I really don't have much hope, though. I had a fever while we were ttc, I think it was gone by the time I OVed, but you never know how a fever can affect everything. It could have killed his swimmers for all I know. But it's ok! I seem to OV on alternating sides, so next month it should come from my good side which will be much less worrisome for me!
> 
> I had MAJOR diarrhea when I got my BFP with this PG. Fingers crossed for you! xoxoxoClick to expand...

That's promising!!! Only time will tell...... :wacko:


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning.. BFN, but only 8dpo, so that's to be expected. I have one test left and will save it for wednesday and if it's another bfn, then I will just wait for af to arrive.
> 
> I was laid up on the couch all day yesterday with major nausea and diarrhea. I had the nausea last month, too at 6dpo, but no diarrhea... So I'm hoping maybe it's a good sign this month? My boobs are also sore which hasn't happened in ages.
> 
> I really don't have much hope, though. I had a fever while we were ttc, I think it was gone by the time I OVed, but you never know how a fever can affect everything. It could have killed his swimmers for all I know. But it's ok! I seem to OV on alternating sides, so next month it should come from my good side which will be much less worrisome for me!
> 
> I had MAJOR diarrhea when I got my BFP with this PG. Fingers crossed for you! xoxoxoClick to expand...
> 
> That's promising!!! Only time will tell...... :wacko:Click to expand...


Hey Presh :flower:
I too had nasty diarrhea about a fortnight ago and I HPTed every day from about 10dpo (drove hubby nuts as was sure each time saw something but was suffering from line eye) and only got my faint BFP sat morn which was 4 days AFTER AF was due so about 18 DPO.!!!! I too had thrown in the towel an was waiting for AF but lo and behold!! Don't give up just yet, got my super duper bright BFP this morning so there is def still a chance. Stay positive ;)


----------



## Dee1989

Congratulations Renzal!! :)

Girls this may sound so silly but I just can't stop smiling. Had a reading from a medium on a Facebook group tonight from my Grandads picture. Last thing she said to me was "I see a new pregnancy, bless", asked for more info and she said she was shown a tiny little embryo which was related to myself or someone close to me. 

Sounds daft but things like this make me feel so much stronger.

Presh, I have been trying for about the same length of time as you since my ectopic, last month my AF came late and I tested, could have sworn i seen a faint BFP but AF came 5 days later. My cycles are now starnge, they seem to come 25th day of every month, also started temping this month and I can't see any big diff which is annoying. 
Hope you get your BFP soon :) xx


----------



## PreshFest

Dee1989 said:


> Congratulations Renzal!! :)
> 
> Girls this may sound so silly but I just can't stop smiling. Had a reading from a medium on a Facebook group tonight from my Grandads picture. Last thing she said to me was "I see a new pregnancy, bless", asked for more info and she said she was shown a tiny little embryo which was related to myself or someone close to me.
> 
> Sounds daft but things like this make me feel so much stronger.
> 
> Presh, I have been trying for about the same length of time as you since my ectopic, last month my AF came late and I tested, could have sworn i seen a faint BFP but AF came 5 days later. My cycles are now starnge, they seem to come 25th day of every month, also started temping this month and I can't see any big diff which is annoying.
> Hope you get your BFP soon :) xx

A reading from a medium on facebook? How does that work? I want to do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee1989

Hi Presh,
Try this link: https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/angelsandspirits/
x


PreshFest said:


> Dee1989 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Renzal!! :)
> 
> Girls this may sound so silly but I just can't stop smiling. Had a reading from a medium on a Facebook group tonight from my Grandads picture. Last thing she said to me was "I see a new pregnancy, bless", asked for more info and she said she was shown a tiny little embryo which was related to myself or someone close to me.
> 
> Sounds daft but things like this make me feel so much stronger.
> 
> Presh, I have been trying for about the same length of time as you since my ectopic, last month my AF came late and I tested, could have sworn i seen a faint BFP but AF came 5 days later. My cycles are now starnge, they seem to come 25th day of every month, also started temping this month and I can't see any big diff which is annoying.
> Hope you get your BFP soon :) xx
> 
> A reading from a medium on facebook? How does that work? I want to do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Annie77

I went to a psychic night with one the psychics on this page. I sat behind two women who had been there for 3-40mins and hadn't even sat down when he pointed to the woman in front of me and asked her if she was pregnant. She said no and said he had already spoke to her without mentioning pregnancy. he then went on to say 'time was of the essence' to make sure any pregnancy was safe and healthy. The woman was late 40's and thought he was being cheeky but when I told her i was pg and losing the baby it all made sense, esp the bit about timing as my count needed to drop quicker or I would need another jag and/or surgery.
Spooky


----------



## Dee1989

Wow that is spooky.
Maybe what this lady said was not true but it was just strange that she came out with it and it did put a smile on my face so even if its not for me, it still lifted my spirits if that makes sense. xx




Annie77 said:


> I went to a psychic night with one the psychics on this page. I sat behind two women who had been there for 3-40mins and hadn't even sat down when he pointed to the woman in front of me and asked her if she was pregnant. She said no and said he had already spoke to her without mentioning pregnancy. he then went on to say 'time was of the essence' to make sure any pregnancy was safe and healthy. The woman was late 40's and thought he was being cheeky but when I told her i was pg and losing the baby it all made sense, esp the bit about timing as my count needed to drop quicker or I would need another jag and/or surgery.
> Spooky


----------



## PreshFest

:bfp: :bfp: !!!!
That's right!! O. M. G. Stunned. And nervous as it came from the ectopic side....


----------



## TrAyBaby

:happydance::happydance::happydance: AWESOME, AMAZING, WONDERFUL C-O-N-G-R-A-T-U-L-A-T-I-O-N-S :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## coxy1978

well done Presh! Congrats! and a nice early result which is reassuring that your HCG is strong! Fantastic news! 

Keep us updated. xxx


----------



## PreshFest

coxy1978 said:


> well done Presh! Congrats! and a nice early result which is reassuring that your HCG is strong! Fantastic news!
> 
> Keep us updated. xxx

Is an early positive really a good indicator of things?? I was wondering that this morning.... :shrug:


----------



## epump

Congrats Presh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michelle78

Yay Presh!! So excited for you! :happydance:

Renzal, have you seen your doctor yet?


----------



## JPARR01

I had a positive at 8dpo with this PG! OMG OMG OMG I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreshFest

Ok, so I just had my first blood test and my hcg level is 12, which is apparently normal for 3.5 weeks?? How the heck did the pregnancy test pick up on that?! I used the Answer Early Result......


----------



## epump

Some have a 10 miu threshold...? But I honestly think most tests can pick up stuff earlier and it's the only the stated level (25/50) that they want published. I don't know, just a hunch.

Fingers crossed for a good double!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPARR01

I am almost positive my first beta was 14 at 10dpo. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dee1989

Big Congrats Presh x


----------



## PreshFest

JPARR01 said:


> I am almost positive my first beta was 14 at 10dpo. Fingers crossed!

I can't even tell you how much better that makes me feel!!! I'm still feeling really positive. I figure even if everything goes wrong, this baby still deserves for it's momma to be happy it exists!:hugs:


----------



## Annie77

PreshFest said:


> :bfp: :bfp: !!!!
> That's right!! O. M. G. Stunned. And nervous as it came from the ectopic side....

I am so happy for - I have been (in a nice way) stalking your and other posts since my ectopic and it such fantastic news.

I know you won't relax until you see it in the right place so until then I will keep FX and include you in my prayers


----------



## BERDC99

PreshFest said:


> Ok, so I just had my first blood test and my hcg level is 12, which is apparently normal for 3.5 weeks?? How the heck did the pregnancy test pick up on that?! I used the Answer Early Result......

That is great news!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Ladies, I'd love to join you if that's alright! I have read this ENTIRE thread and am so incredibly happy that I did. It is so encouraging and inspiring to read all of your stories and gives me so much hope to see those of you who went on to get your BFPs despite all of the anxiety that must have come along with that. Presh, I don't know you at all, but Congratulations!! I reached the end of the thread this morning and saw your news, and despite not knowing you at all was so excited and happy for you!! Haha, I hope that's not too creepy... :)

I found out about the ectopic about 4 weeks ago, and am still waiting for my quant to get to zero, so technically I am still waiting to try. My doctor told me that I only had to wait until I had one period after my ectopic to try again, but after reading this thread I might just wait it out for the 3 month period. The waiting is so hard though! Alright, congrats again to those of you with BFP's and best of luck to the rest of you. You all seem like an amazing group of women.


----------



## PreshFest

Welcome! So sorry about your loss. You've come to the right place, though! This thread helped me sooo much when I was going through it..;


----------



## Renzalxx

OMG Presh!!!!!! that is FANTASTIC news... we are two weeks apart can you believe it??? WOOOO HOOOOOO! I am soo happy for you sweetness :wohoo:

Gwen, welcome to the thread.. very sorry about your loss! As you have read the ladies here are so lovely and supportive you have definately come to the right place. I joined back in June and myself and most of the ladies who were in the same methotrexate boat as me are now pregnant with happy little beans so you have much to hope for. Keep positive and if you have any questions about anything you can post them here xxx :hugs:

Hey Michelle, went to docs today and as I have not had any strange spotting or cramping she has referred me straight in for an ultra sound on the 28th Nov. If all good I will go ahead with my bloods. YAAAAAY! hopefully all good this time round... fingers crossed xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Renzalxx said:


> OMG Presh!!!!!! that is FANTASTIC news... we are two weeks apart can you believe it??? WOOOO HOOOOOO! I am soo happy for you sweetness :wohoo:
> 
> Gwen, welcome to the thread.. very sorry about your loss! As you have read the ladies here are so lovely and supportive you have definately come to the right place. I joined back in June and myself and most of the ladies who were in the same methotrexate boat as me are now pregnant with happy little beans so you have much to hope for. Keep positive and if you have any questions about anything you can post them here xxx :hugs:
> 
> Hey Michelle, went to docs today and as I have not had any strange spotting or cramping she has referred me straight in for an ultra sound on the 28th Nov. If all good I will go ahead with my bloods. YAAAAAY! hopefully all good this time round... fingers crossed xxx

Totally nervous for the blood test tomorrow!! I POAS again this morning lol. But it was still positive!


----------



## PreshFest

So, what happens after my blood draw tomorrow? If my levels have doubled, then do I just schedule my first prenatal visit? Or will they want to do them again after two days just to be sure? And what if they don't double? Do I just have to sit and wait until I start bleeding or something?? And if they do double, that doesn't rule out ectopic, right? Seems like this early it could still double even if it is ectopic...


----------



## epump

After mine doubled I waited a week for my first u/s. So my first u/s was at 5w6d. Usually they can't see anything on an u/s until your beta gets above ~1200 or so (and this usually happens somewhere in the 5 week range but could happen later). But I was also being monitored at a RE and not my regular OB.

xoxo, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mya

I just had an ectopic pregnancy that was treated with a methotrexate shot on nov 11. I have had my hcg levels checked once so far but have to go in tomorrow. I was 7w2d. This was my first pregnancy and it wasn't planned but now we have decided to ttc once we are able to.


----------



## Michelle78

Presh, my FS did 3 blood draws, each 48 hours apart, to assess the doubling time. I was scheduled for an u/s once I had reached 6 weeks. I think they wait until around 6 weeks because if you do it earlier there may not be much to see and they don't want to make people panic unnecessarily.

Renzal, that is great news! I hope that November 28th ends up being lucky for you too, since that is my birthday :thumbup:

Gwen and Mya, sorry for your losses :hugs: As the others have said, the ladies in this thread are awesome and have been a great support for me. I know the wait feels like forever, but as time goes by it starts moving faster and before you know it you will be back to TTC.


----------



## JPARR01

Gwenylovey said:


> Ladies, I'd love to join you if that's alright! I have read this ENTIRE thread and am so incredibly happy that I did. It is so encouraging and inspiring to read all of your stories and gives me so much hope to see those of you who went on to get your BFPs despite all of the anxiety that must have come along with that. Presh, I don't know you at all, but Congratulations!! I reached the end of the thread this morning and saw your news, and despite not knowing you at all was so excited and happy for you!! Haha, I hope that's not too creepy... :)
> 
> I found out about the ectopic about 4 weeks ago, and am still waiting for my quant to get to zero, so technically I am still waiting to try. My doctor told me that I only had to wait until I had one period after my ectopic to try again, but after reading this thread I might just wait it out for the 3 month period. The waiting is so hard though! Alright, congrats again to those of you with BFP's and best of luck to the rest of you. You all seem like an amazing group of women.

I am so sorry for your loss. You came to the right place though! The ladies in here are wonderful!



PreshFest said:


> So, what happens after my blood draw tomorrow? If my levels have doubled, then do I just schedule my first prenatal visit? Or will they want to do them again after two days just to be sure? And what if they don't double? Do I just have to sit and wait until I start bleeding or something?? And if they do double, that doesn't rule out ectopic, right? Seems like this early it could still double even if it is ectopic...

My blood was getting taken about every other day or so and after the 3rd and 4th draw they said everything was going smooth and they scheduled me for my first ultrasound which I got at 6w4d. 



mya said:


> I just had an ectopic pregnancy that was treated with a methotrexate shot on nov 11. I have had my hcg levels checked once so far but have to go in tomorrow. I was 7w2d. This was my first pregnancy and it wasn't planned but now we have decided to ttc once we are able to.

I am sorry for your loss. You came to the right place. Hope we can help ya... xoxoxoxo


----------



## Gwenylovey

I just got my 4th weekly HCG results since the methotrexate and my quant is at 7!!! So close....yet so far away! The nurse said I could begin exercising and sex (been forever...DH will be happy about that one). I do have a couple of questions for you ladies thought. 

First of all, do you think I can begin taking prenatal vitamins? The nurse had no idea and my OB is on vacation until Monday. I'd love to start ASAP. but don't want to slow down my HCG quant in any way. I'm definitely just ready for that part of the nightmare to be over. 

Also, I know that at least one of you had an HSG procedure done after the ectopic, but don't think that many of you did. My doctor said it wasn't necessary after 1 ectopic, but I feel like it would really give me a piece of mind. For those of you who chose not to have the HSG, did you consider it? Did your OB recommend it? How come you chose not to have it done? For those of you who did have it done, do you think it was the right decision?

Mya, sorry for your loss. Hope your levels drop quickly for you! I know what a nightmare this is... Presh, best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## JPARR01

Gwenylovey said:


> I just got my 4th weekly HCG results since the methotrexate and my quant is at 7!!! So close....yet so far away! The nurse said I could begin exercising and sex (been forever...DH will be happy about that one). I do have a couple of questions for you ladies thought.
> 
> First of all, do you think I can begin taking prenatal vitamins? The nurse had no idea and my OB is on vacation until Monday. I'd love to start ASAP. but don't want to slow down my HCG quant in any way. I'm definitely just ready for that part of the nightmare to be over.
> 
> Also, I know that at least one of you had an HSG procedure done after the ectopic, but don't think that many of you did. My doctor said it wasn't necessary after 1 ectopic, but I feel like it would really give me a piece of mind. For those of you who chose not to have the HSG, did you consider it? Did your OB recommend it? How come you chose not to have it done? For those of you who did have it done, do you think it was the right decision?
> 
> Mya, sorry for your loss. Hope your levels drop quickly for you! I know what a nightmare this is... Presh, best of luck tomorrow!

My doctor said I can start back up on prenatal vitamins and extra folic acid as soon as my levels hit 0. 
I don't have any answers for you regarding the HSG. Never had it done. xoxoxo


----------



## epump

Gwenylovey said:


> I just got my 4th weekly HCG results since the methotrexate and my quant is at 7!!! So close....yet so far away! The nurse said I could begin exercising and sex (been forever...DH will be happy about that one). I do have a couple of questions for you ladies thought.
> 
> First of all, do you think I can begin taking prenatal vitamins? The nurse had no idea and my OB is on vacation until Monday. I'd love to start ASAP. but don't want to slow down my HCG quant in any way. I'm definitely just ready for that part of the nightmare to be over.
> 
> Also, I know that at least one of you had an HSG procedure done after the ectopic, but don't think that many of you did. My doctor said it wasn't necessary after 1 ectopic, but I feel like it would really give me a piece of mind. For those of you who chose not to have the HSG, did you consider it? Did your OB recommend it? How come you chose not to have it done? For those of you who did have it done, do you think it was the right decision?
> 
> Mya, sorry for your loss. Hope your levels drop quickly for you! I know what a nightmare this is... Presh, best of luck tomorrow!

Sorry for your loss, hun. I opted for the HSG (you can read about my experience on this thread - not as painful as I feared). My doctor also didn't think it was necessary after just 1 ectopic but suggested it for the peace of mind. I am SO GLAD I did it. For me personally, it really did give me peace of mind that my tubes and uterus were clear. And then I got pregnant that same cycle :) I knew I would ovulate on my ectopic side that month so when I got the BFP I was a little less nervous knowing my tube on that side was open and clear (still nervous of course, but definitely better than I would have been). It was definitely the right decision for me. Good luck :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

C


Gwenylovey said:


> I just got my 4th weekly HCG results since the methotrexate and my quant is at 7!!! So close....yet so far away! The nurse said I could begin exercising and sex (been forever...DH will be happy about that one). I do have a couple of questions for you ladies thought.
> 
> First of all, do you think I can begin taking prenatal vitamins? The nurse had no idea and my OB is on vacation until Monday. I'd love to start ASAP. but don't want to slow down my HCG quant in any way. I'm definitely just ready for that part of the nightmare to be over.
> 
> Also, I know that at least one of you had an HSG procedure done after the ectopic, but don't think that many of you did. My doctor said it wasn't necessary after 1 ectopic, but I feel like it would really give me a piece of mind. For those of you who chose not to have the HSG, did you consider it? Did your OB recommend it? How come you chose not to have it done? For those of you who did have it done, do you think it was the right decision?
> 
> Mya, sorry for your loss. Hope your levels drop quickly for you! I know what a nightmare this is... Presh, best of luck tomorrow!

I just had my first follow up with my Dr yesterday and asked her about the hsg testing and she said that we could do it but if the issue is the little hairs that push the egg through that would never be determined. Sometimes the problem is something that testing can not identify and sometimes its just a fluke. I personally would like to cross off as many variables as I can. What if it happens again and I dont catch it in time, it rupture and I lose my tube or...worse. babymaking is supposed to be fun and exciting but right now its scary. 
My husband thinks I'm neurotic for coming on here all the time but it encourages me and helps me to see the light at the end of the tunnel with all if you that have been down this road and now are excited for your babies-to-come. Congratulations again and thank you for sharing your stories. Just think gweny, people will be congratulating us soon enough on our sticky beans.


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> OMG Presh!!!!!! that is FANTASTIC news... we are two weeks apart can you believe it??? WOOOO HOOOOOO! I am soo happy for you sweetness :wohoo:
> 
> Gwen, welcome to the thread.. very sorry about your loss! As you have read the ladies here are so lovely and supportive you have definately come to the right place. I joined back in June and myself and most of the ladies who were in the same methotrexate boat as me are now pregnant with happy little beans so you have much to hope for. Keep positive and if you have any questions about anything you can post them here xxx :hugs:
> 
> Hey Michelle, went to docs today and as I have not had any strange spotting or cramping she has referred me straight in for an ultra sound on the 28th Nov. If all good I will go ahead with my bloods. YAAAAAY! hopefully all good this time round... fingers crossed xxx
> 
> Totally nervous for the blood test tomorrow!! I POAS again this morning lol. But it was still positive!Click to expand...

Good luck chica!!
Will be thinking of you. My doc wont send me for bloods until she is happy things are in the right place. She thinks they will just psych me out (and she is probably right) and is sending me for an early US instead... bit weird but Im happy all the same.
Let us know how you go x


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Gwenlovey
I agree with JParr on skipping the folate until you reach zero. My doc was persistent about it - as in no foods high in folate either (Broccoli, Asparagus etc)... Heres hoping your levels hit zero soon and you will be back on the baby making bandwagon before you know it x Once I hit zero i did a detox and cleared out my system. Not so much a hardcore liver cleanse but just lots of organic foods, juices and lemon etc... felt like myself again in no time. Good luck!


----------



## PreshFest

I have my second blood draw in three hours!!! I'm so scared. I hardly slept last night :(


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> I have my second blood draw in three hours!!! I'm so scared. I hardly slept last night :(

Eveything will be great hun, keep positive x


----------



## JPARR01

PreshFest said:


> I have my second blood draw in three hours!!! I'm so scared. I hardly slept last night :(

Stay positive! So excited to hear the results! xoxo


----------



## PreshFest

Hcg on Wednesday = 12
Hcg today, Friday = 46

Almost quadrupled!! Is that possible with ectopic??


----------



## Gwenylovey

PreshFest said:


> Hcg on Wednesday = 12
> Hcg today, Friday = 46
> 
> Almost quadrupled!! Is that possible with ectopic??


Wow, great news!!! I didn't have my HCG monitored with my ectopic, but from what I've read ectopics often don't even double in 48 hours. Quadrupled numbers look good to me :) :happydance:


----------



## JPARR01

Great numbers!!!!! Almost identical to mine!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Gwenylovey said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Hcg on Wednesday = 12
> Hcg today, Friday = 46
> 
> Almost quadrupled!! Is that possible with ectopic??
> 
> 
> Wow, great news!!! I didn't have my HCG monitored with my ectopic, but from what I've read ectopics often don't even double in 48 hours. Quadrupled numbers look good to me :) :happydance:Click to expand...


Oops...meant to say I didn't have my HCG monitored in the _early_ stages of my ectopic, but from what I understand the numbers often don't even double early on in the pregnancy.


----------



## PreshFest

JPARR01 said:


> Great numbers!!!!! Almost identical to mine!

So reassuring! The doctor who called me to go over my results was a total b$&#. She was just rude and told me I miscalculated how far I am. Not possible. She talked to me like I was a complete moron! Ugh. Oh well. I have another appt for bloodwork on Wednesday! I hope these symptoms and my instinct really mean everything is ok....:shrug:


----------



## Annie77

mya said:


> I just had an ectopic pregnancy that was treated with a methotrexate shot on nov 11. I have had my hcg levels checked once so far but have to go in tomorrow. I was 7w2d. This was my first pregnancy and it wasn't planned but now we have decided to ttc once we are able to.

Welcome!
Sorry to hear you are going through this aswell. This forum is so helpful though and all these BFP's after meth treatment are really reassuring!


----------



## Annie77

PreshFest said:


> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> Great numbers!!!!! Almost identical to mine!
> 
> So reassuring! The doctor who called me to go over my results was a total b$&#. She was just rude and told me I miscalculated how far I am. Not possible. She talked to me like I was a complete moron! Ugh. Oh well. I have another appt for bloodwork on Wednesday! I hope these symptoms and my instinct really mean everything is ok....:shrug:Click to expand...

Hcg with ectopics tends to be on the lower side and fail to double so the fact they are more than doubling is fantastic! (might even be twins?)

Are you getting an early ultrasound?

Good luck and congrats again


----------



## PreshFest

Annie77 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> Great numbers!!!!! Almost identical to mine!
> 
> So reassuring! The doctor who called me to go over my results was a total b$&#. She was just rude and told me I miscalculated how far I am. Not possible. She talked to me like I was a complete moron! Ugh. Oh well. I have another appt for bloodwork on Wednesday! I hope these symptoms and my instinct really mean everything is ok....:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hcg with ectopics tends to be on the lower side and fail to double so the fact they are more than doubling is fantastic! (might even be twins?)
> 
> Are you getting an early ultrasound?
> 
> Good luck and congrats againClick to expand...

Funny you mention twins... I really wouldn't be surprised. I felt ovulation, it was really painful... But it was one huge stabbing pain, and then another a few seconds later. So it could have been two eggs! I doubt it, but you never know :thumbup:


----------



## PreshFest

I am getting an ultrasound in two weeks, probably. They will decide when after my wednesday numbers...


----------



## Renzalxx

Great numbers presh!:flower:
Mine didn't even double with my ectopic, only went up by 80% which was still considered okay but in the end wasn't. Drove myself nuts trying to decipher them so just going to wait for US Monday week instead! Have done a digital test which says I'm five weeks which is spot on so will do another next week and hopefully put my mind at ease.
Good luck for Wednesday xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

those numbers sound spot on for how far along you are. Everything will be fine, i just know it.

Hey ladies i have a scan in 4 hours eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :happydance:


----------



## Renzalxx

TrAyBaby said:


> those numbers sound spot on for how far along you are. Everything will be fine, i just know it.
> 
> Hey ladies i have a scan in 4 hours eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :happydance:

Yipeeeee.... All the best hun, so excited for you x


----------



## Dee1989

Hi Ladies, need some help, I'm so confused.

I have been temping this month, and using a chart on countdowntopreganacy. I have a 30 day cycle and my last period was 25 Oct, with my prediction of temps, I thought I may have ovulated on 16dpo which would make me 11DPO I think, but my ticker predicted I would be around 9DPO. I took my temp this morning and it was 98.6 (37°), when I added this to my chart, the chart predicted that I actually ovulated on CD23, now this would make me only 3DPO. 

I'm so stuck with these temps, if I did ovulate on CD23 then this could explain the shooting pains I had? So obviously the test I took this morning was a big :bfn:

Presh your numbers look great :happydance:


----------



## TrAyBaby

ok just a quickie as i need to go to work but if you wanna see my bubba at 12 weeks check out my video xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1I8wbCuWms


----------



## Renzalxx

Wow Tray! That is amazing! Thank you for posting, showed hubby and he was mesmerized xxx


Dee, don't give up hope. I didn't get my BFP till I was 4 days late so keep positive. Don't know much about temps but will keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## coxy1978

Tray, i just looooove this video! I have my scan tomorrow, i so hope they will let us video it. It must be lovely to be able to share your precious little beanie with everyone already. Congrats! 

Hopefully i'll be back tomorrow with something lovely to share. x


----------



## JPARR01

@ tray- Love the ultrasound video! Isn't so amazing! 

Goodluck at your ultrasound tmrw coxy! Hopefully they will let you video tape it. That would be super cool. I also have an ultrasound tmrw, it is our 20 week anatomy scan and we will find out if we are having a girl or boy! xoxoxo


----------



## coxy1978

Well good luck to you too Jparr! I hope u will be sharing your news of a boy or girl? xx

Look forward to the update! x


----------



## JPARR01

Yup! I will update as soon as I get home! xoxoxo


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow ladies good luck with both your scans tomorrow xx


----------



## New Yorker

PreshFest said:


> :bfp: :bfp: !!!!
> That's right!! O. M. G. Stunned. And nervous as it came from the ectopic side....

Congrats Presh!!! :happydance:


----------



## New Yorker

Renzalxx said:


> OMG... AF is 4 days late and this morn I got a faint but definate BFP!!!!!!
> Holy smokes, hubby thinks he has super sperm...:) he may be right!
> fingers crossed all in right place this time!
> My head is in a spin!!!!! Woooo hooooo!

Congrats Renzal!!!!


----------



## coxy1978

Hi ladies! 

Scan went well, unfortunately they would not allow us to video it- miserable sods! Its 'policy' at the N&N! 

But nevermind, it was an amazig experience to see little beanie kicking and waving - poking its tongue out and 'putting its feet up'!


----------



## PreshFest

coxy1978 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Scan went well, unfortunately they would not allow us to video it- miserable sods! Its 'policy' at the N&N!
> 
> But nevermind, it was an amazig experience to see little beanie kicking and waving - poking its tongue out and 'putting its feet up'!
> 
> View attachment 299584

That's awesome!! How far along are you now?


----------



## Gwenylovey

coxy1978 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Scan went well, unfortunately they would not allow us to video it- miserable sods! Its 'policy' at the N&N!
> 
> But nevermind, it was an amazig experience to see little beanie kicking and waving - poking its tongue out and 'putting its feet up'!
> 
> View attachment 299584

Coxy, what a beautiful sight! :) I love reading all of your BFP stories and seeing your ultrasounds -It gives me so much hope :)


----------



## belleedancr

I am pleased to announce another success story following an ectopic! :happydance:This was my first cycle TTC (and actually my first cycle) since the loss in July as I've had amenorrhea since coming off of BCP over a year ago.


----------



## TrAyBaby

congrats belleedancr xx

wow coxy what a beautiful bubba. Im having a bash at the skull theory and going with team :blue: do you have any guesses?

JPARR ??????? where are you, im itching to know what team you are :shrug:


----------



## PreshFest

The chinese gender predictor predicted a boy for me! It was right with my daughter...so I trust in completely lol


----------



## TrAyBaby

i did the chinese one too and it predicted a girl, guess i will find out on 19th december as have booked a gender scan to surprise my family on christmas day :happydance:

Also i just stalked JPARR's journal and know whats she's having but not gonna steal her thunder, i will let her post it x


----------



## JPARR01

Its a girl!!!!!!! Everything went perfect and she is measuring right on track and anatomy scan was perfect!!!!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/Chemicalstar/BabyPanatomyscan1.jpg


----------



## Renzalxx

OMIGOSH OMIGOSH Congratulations Belleedancr!!!.... Another success story... xxx Make sure to keep us posted...

JParr, a wee little girl, congratulations hun!!!!!

And congrats to all you lovely ladies whose scans are perfect and bubbies coming along perfectly xxx cant wait for mine on Monday, will be holding my breath until then but everything is soooo different this time. fingers crossed.:happydance:

Coxy, Im going with Tray on this one and barracking for team :blue:.... do we win a prize if we are right ha ha?


----------



## TrAyBaby

wooooohoooooo JPARR a wee girl :happydance:


----------



## PreshFest

Ugh... I seem to be losing symptoms!! This can't be good this early on.. :shrug: Kind of worried! But what's new?? haha. Blood test tomorrow, so let's hope my #'s are rising!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Congrats belleedancer, so happy for you and you give me hope! Jparr, a beautiful girl, so excited for you! Loving all the updates :)

Presh, from what I understand early pregnancy symptoms can come and go so try and stay positive! I'll be sending good vibes your way :)

As for me, my quant came back at <5 yesterday, so I am officially done with the blood draws!! :happydance: Not as exciting as a BFP, but definitely making me feel like I'm closer to being back on the road to ttc. I'm going to start up my prenatals again today, and am thinking of taking extra folic acid. Are there any other vitamins you ladies recommend to get your body ready to ttc?

Also, Epump based on your experience with the HSG I have decided to go ahead and request one from my doctor, so we'll see how that goes...


----------



## PreshFest

Gwenylovey said:


> Congrats belleedancer, so happy for you and you give me hope! Jparr, a beautiful girl, so excited for you! Loving all the updates :)
> 
> Presh, from what I understand early pregnancy symptoms can come and go so try and stay positive! I'll be sending good vibes your way :)
> 
> As for me, my quant came back at <5 yesterday, so I am officially done with the blood draws!! :happydance: Not as exciting as a BFP, but definitely making me feel like I'm closer to being back on the road to ttc. I'm going to start up my prenatals again today, and am thinking of taking extra folic acid. Are there any other vitamins you ladies recommend to get your body ready to ttc?
> 
> Also, Epump based on your experience with the HSG I have decided to go ahead and request one from my doctor, so we'll see how that goes...

Thanks!! Congrats on your <5! I know how exciting that is... And as for the folic acid... take a lot... like 5000mcg! I just take my prenatal and folic acid, so you should be good with just that as well. Prenatals are so complete. Might want to ask your doc about that tho!


----------



## Annie77

Gwenylovey said:


> Congrats belleedancer, so happy for you and you give me hope! Jparr, a beautiful girl, so excited for you! Loving all the updates :)
> 
> Presh, from what I understand early pregnancy symptoms can come and go so try and stay positive! I'll be sending good vibes your way :)
> 
> As for me, my quant came back at <5 yesterday, so I am officially done with the blood draws!! :happydance: Not as exciting as a BFP, but definitely making me feel like I'm closer to being back on the road to ttc. I'm going to start up my prenatals again today, and am thinking of taking extra folic acid. Are there any other vitamins you ladies recommend to get your body ready to ttc?
> 
> Also, Epump based on your experience with the HSG I have decided to go ahead and request one from my doctor, so we'll see how that goes...

That's great - I know exactly what you mean about feeling happier without weekly bloodwork! I am taking 2 x 400ug folic acid + a multivitamin with added folic acid. However, I am going to get bloods checked at GP next week to check that folate levels are good to go for TTC the following week. I eat loads of spinach, greens, sprouts etc so fingers crossed.

I had my follow up appt last week with the consultant and he has told me that they used to routinely do HSG on women who had ectopic pregnancies They found that the majority of women, who had no obvious risk factor for ectopics, were fine and there was no blockage. The women they discovered had blocked tubes usually had problems with their cycles ie infrequent periods, severe pain from endometriosis etc that could have been picked up before falling pregnant. It may be a NHS thing- but they have now cut back on using HSG reactively and are encouraging women who are TTC with associated cycle problems to get it done BEFORE an ectopic happens.


----------



## PreshFest

So, my boss called me into a meeting with a few other people and it was pretty important. Telling me we need all this complicated stuff done by this afternoon.. Well, right in the middle of it I got SO nauseous!!!!!! I couldn't even concentrate on what he was telling me I was so excited! haha. So it looks like my symptoms are just coming and going like everyone keeps telling me! Relief...aaahhh...it feels good. I love nausea! haha.
:sick:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Annie77 said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> Congrats belleedancer, so happy for you and you give me hope! Jparr, a beautiful girl, so excited for you! Loving all the updates :)
> 
> Presh, from what I understand early pregnancy symptoms can come and go so try and stay positive! I'll be sending good vibes your way :)
> 
> As for me, my quant came back at <5 yesterday, so I am officially done with the blood draws!! :happydance: Not as exciting as a BFP, but definitely making me feel like I'm closer to being back on the road to ttc. I'm going to start up my prenatals again today, and am thinking of taking extra folic acid. Are there any other vitamins you ladies recommend to get your body ready to ttc?
> 
> Also, Epump based on your experience with the HSG I have decided to go ahead and request one from my doctor, so we'll see how that goes...
> 
> That's great - I know exactly what you mean about feeling happier without weekly bloodwork! I am taking 2 x 400ug folic acid + a multivitamin with added folic acid. However, I am going to get bloods checked at GP next week to check that folate levels are good to go for TTC the following week. I eat loads of spinach, greens, sprouts etc so fingers crossed.
> 
> I had my follow up appt last week with the consultant and he has told me that they used to routinely do HSG on women who had ectopic pregnancies They found that the majority of women, who had no obvious risk factor for ectopics, were fine and there was no blockage. The women they discovered had blocked tubes usually had problems with their cycles ie infrequent periods, severe pain from endometriosis etc that could have been picked up before falling pregnant. It may be a NHS thing- but they have now cut back on using HSG reactively and are encouraging women who are TTC with associated cycle problems to get it done BEFORE an ectopic happens.Click to expand...


Annie, thanks for the info! That's interesting about the HSG. Now I'm back on the fence. On the one hand, I don't want to get an unnecessary medical procedure done, but on the other hand it might give me a piece of mind. Although I have a fairly regular cycle, I do get painful menstrual cramps, which I'm afraid may be due to endo. My doctor, like yours, did not think the HSG was necessary and encouraged me to try again. Decisions decisions!!

Good luck on your blood draw next week, I hope your folate levels are through the roof!! How exciting that you are going to be back to ttc so soon!


----------



## Gwenylovey

PreshFest said:


> So, my boss called me into a meeting with a few other people and it was pretty important. Telling me we need all this complicated stuff done by this afternoon.. Well, right in the middle of it I got SO nauseous!!!!!! I couldn't even concentrate on what he was telling me I was so excited! haha. So it looks like my symptoms are just coming and going like everyone keeps telling me! Relief...aaahhh...it feels good. I love nausea! haha.
> :sick:


Great news! Haha, so crazy that nausea is something to get excited about! Enjoy it :)


----------



## belleedancr

I would like for my nausea to kick in on Thursday morning so that I don't overeat on Thanksgiving, as I usually do. Then it can go away. Is that too much to ask?? :munch:


----------



## Michelle78

Belleedancr, congrats on the BFP!!

Coxy and Tray, so glad that your scans went well! Time is starting to move a little faster now isn't it? Our babies will be here before we know it!

Presh, good luck tomorrow. Keep us updated, I'm sure everything is going to come back great.

Jenn, a perfect little girl!! I'm so excited for you!!

AFM, I had my NT scan today and it was amazing. All measurements are normal and my babies were kicking their legs and waving their arms. One of them looked like he/she was sucking a thumb at one point, so precious. I am having another scan in 3 weeks and they are going to see if they can tell the sex of the babies, I will be just about 16 weeks then. I am so excited to find out what they are!


----------



## Renzalxx

Michelle78 said:


> Belleedancr, congrats on the BFP!!
> 
> Coxy and Tray, so glad that your scans went well! Time is starting to move a little faster now isn't it? Our babies will be here before we know it!
> 
> Presh, good luck tomorrow. Keep us updated, I'm sure everything is going to come back great.
> 
> Jenn, a perfect little girl!! I'm so excited for you!!
> 
> AFM, I had my NT scan today and it was amazing. All measurements are normal and my babies were kicking their legs and waving their arms. One of them looked like he/she was sucking a thumb at one point, so precious. I am having another scan in 3 weeks and they are going to see if they can tell the sex of the babies, I will be just about 16 weeks then. I am so excited to find out what they are!

LOVE LOVE LOVE your profile pic hun... unbelievable!!!!!!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey Michelle glad your scan went well. I have my NT scan in 3 hours eeeeeeeeeek. Really excited to see my bubba again but nervous at the results. I have a close friend who had a baby girl 6 months ago and she was born with downs, its kinda scary. Fingers crossed all will be well.

Its really exciting about your gender scan in a few week. Me and OH have actually booked a private gender scan for 19th december as we'll be 16 weeks by then, plus on christmas eve we are flying down to spend christmas with my sister & her husband as she cant come to us as she will be 7 & 1/2 months pregnant by then. My mum & step dad are going to hers too for christmas. So on christmas morning we are gonna sneak a wee present under the tree for them all with either its a girl or its a boy inside :happydance:


----------



## JPARR01

PreshFest said:


> So, my boss called me into a meeting with a few other people and it was pretty important. Telling me we need all this complicated stuff done by this afternoon.. Well, right in the middle of it I got SO nauseous!!!!!! I couldn't even concentrate on what he was telling me I was so excited! haha. So it looks like my symptoms are just coming and going like everyone keeps telling me! Relief...aaahhh...it feels good. I love nausea! haha.
> :sick:

YAY for the sickness coming back... but, you will kick yourself in the butt in about 3 weeks when ya still have it. I wished and wished for it and it didn't really stop till last week. I get it off and on still during the day. LOLOLOL



Michelle78 said:


> Belleedancr, congrats on the BFP!!
> 
> Coxy and Tray, so glad that your scans went well! Time is starting to move a little faster now isn't it? Our babies will be here before we know it!
> 
> Presh, good luck tomorrow. Keep us updated, I'm sure everything is going to come back great.
> 
> Jenn, a perfect little girl!! I'm so excited for you!!
> 
> AFM, I had my NT scan today and it was amazing. All measurements are normal and my babies were kicking their legs and waving their arms. One of them looked like he/she was sucking a thumb at one point, so precious. I am having another scan in 3 weeks and they are going to see if they can tell the sex of the babies, I will be just about 16 weeks then. I am so excited to find out what they are!

So happy your scan went wonderful! Wasn't it amazing to seem them at this stage! I would love to see some photos!! xoxoxoxo :hugs:



TrAyBaby said:


> hey Michelle glad your scan went well. I have my NT scan in 3 hours eeeeeeeeeek. Really excited to see my bubba again but nervous at the results. I have a close friend who had a baby girl 6 months ago and she was born with downs, its kinda scary. Fingers crossed all will be well.
> 
> Its really exciting about your gender scan in a few week. Me and OH have actually booked a private gender scan for 19th december as we'll be 16 weeks by then, plus on christmas eve we are flying down to spend christmas with my sister & her husband as she cant come to us as she will be 7 & 1/2 months pregnant by then. My mum & step dad are going to hers too for christmas. So on christmas morning we are gonna sneak a wee present under the tree for them all with either its a girl or its a boy inside :happydance:

Good luck at your scan today! It will be perfect and you will be so excited. WOOHOOOO!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## PreshFest

If I'm still sick in three weeks I will be thanking my lucky stars!! Because that would mean I'm still pregnant and it's IN MY UTERUS!!! :happydance:

When I was pregnant with my dd, nausea started at 4 weeks and from weeks 5-8 it was SOLID. I had lots of mental breakdowns during that time lol. But even then I welcomed it. So after a loss, I think I will welcome it even more!! BRING IT! haha.

Blood test today...:nope: I'm so scared. Tomorrow is thanksgiving and I'm just so worried about ruining it for everyone. Oh well... I'll let you all know the second I get the results.


----------



## Dee1989

Congrats all on new BFPS!! 

Well I'm out again. AF came right on schedule. :cry: Can't get away with this temping but gonna have another try this cycle as my chart predicted a very late OV on this one... If I OV late on next cycle, what does that mean??


----------



## JPARR01

I am not sure about late ovulation... but, I know I was concerned with my ovulation and short luteal phase. So I started B6 the cycle I got my BFP. I took 50 mg a day. I actually ovulated earlier that cycle and I believe it was because of the B6. xoxo


----------



## Dee1989

This is going to sound really stupid of me but what is B6? Wonder if I can get it here in Turkey...

Sounds like something I could look into as it seems my temps are just crazy and i'm worried thats why it took so long in the first place to conceive if I was having late ovualtion.



JPARR01 said:


> I am not sure about late ovulation... but, I know I was concerned with my ovulation and short luteal phase. So I started B6 the cycle I got my BFP. I took 50 mg a day. I actually ovulated earlier that cycle and I believe it was because of the B6. xoxo


----------



## JPARR01

B6 is a type of vitamin basically. I am almost positive they sell it there. Just head on over to your pharmacy. Just don't take over 100 mg a day. xoxo Any other questions just ask. xoxo


----------



## PreshFest

Just got my results back!!!! 356!! I needed 276, so that is AWESOME NEWS! They are now higher than they ever were with my ectopic. Not that that means anything, but still :happydance:


----------



## belleedancr

Congrats, Presh, that's GREAT news! What were your previous numbers and was it from 48 hours prior?

I'm currently awaiting the call from my dr's office to confirm the bloodwork that I did this morning. Praying!!


----------



## PreshFest

I've had three tests done. Last wednesday is was 12, 48 hours later it was 46. It's been 5 days since that one, so 356 is really good!


----------



## BERDC99

PreshFest said:


> Just got my results back!!!! 356!! I needed 276, so that is AWESOME NEWS! They are now higher than they ever were with my ectopic. Not that that means anything, but still :happydance:

That is great news. I have been stalking this thread all day cause I knew you were getting BW done today.


----------



## PreshFest

Sooo... can levels rise normally/better than normal in an ectopic? I guess I'm just hoping that these results really are a good sign! Or is there still a chance that they will stop rising normally?


----------



## BERDC99

PreshFest said:


> Sooo... can levels rise normally/better than normal in an ectopic? I guess I'm just hoping that these results really are a good sign! Or is there still a chance that they will stop rising normally?

With my PUL my number were 46, 108, 81, and 69. I dont think that ectopics double fast. They tend to increase slowly. Just relax, are they going to do an u/s a the next week or two?


----------



## PreshFest

BERDC99 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Sooo... can levels rise normally/better than normal in an ectopic? I guess I'm just hoping that these results really are a good sign! Or is there still a chance that they will stop rising normally?
> 
> With my PUL my number were 46, 108, 81, and 69. I dont think that ectopics double fast. They tend to increase slowly. Just relax, are they going to do an u/s a the next week or two?Click to expand...

Scan is December 1st! A week from tomorrow!!!:coffee:


----------



## Dee1989

Ah thank you, ive wrote it down for OH to go to the pharmacy 2morow so he can ask in Turkish lol. Just had a look on google and will deffinatley give it a go..... Hoping for :bfp: at xmas :dust:


JPARR01 said:


> I am not sure about late ovulation... but, I know I was concerned with my ovulation and short luteal phase. So I started B6 the cycle I got my BFP. I took 50 mg a day. I actually ovulated earlier that cycle and I believe it was because of the B6. xoxo


----------



## BERDC99

PreshFest said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Sooo... can levels rise normally/better than normal in an ectopic? I guess I'm just hoping that these results really are a good sign! Or is there still a chance that they will stop rising normally?
> 
> With my PUL my number were 46, 108, 81, and 69. I dont think that ectopics double fast. They tend to increase slowly. Just relax, are they going to do an u/s a the next week or two?Click to expand...
> 
> Scan is December 1st! A week from tomorrow!!!:coffee:Click to expand...

Be sure to post your scan pics, and I will check back in on you. Fx that every thing will be fine.


----------



## PreshFest

BERDC99 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Sooo... can levels rise normally/better than normal in an ectopic? I guess I'm just hoping that these results really are a good sign! Or is there still a chance that they will stop rising normally?
> 
> With my PUL my number were 46, 108, 81, and 69. I dont think that ectopics double fast. They tend to increase slowly. Just relax, are they going to do an u/s a the next week or two?Click to expand...
> 
> Scan is December 1st! A week from tomorrow!!!:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Be sure to post your scan pics, and I will check back in on you. Fx that every thing will be fine.Click to expand...

I would love to post a pic when I get it!! But I have no idea how to post pics on here lol..... How do I do it?


----------



## Dee1989

Ladies I have one more question if anyone has some info.

So AF was due today and she came this morning after I had cramps on and off yesterday. Went out this morning and was practically falling asleep on the bus back home with quite bad cramps. Usually when I have cramps like this, i have a really heavy flow. I had used a tampon (tmi) but for some reason it felt uncomfortable so after having a lie down i changed to a pad but nothing on the pad, when i wipe it is thier but nothing at all coming out (sorry again tmi). I still feel tired and have back pain and medium cramps but I would usually be heavier now and i'm not :shrug:


----------



## BERDC99

PreshFest said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Sooo... can levels rise normally/better than normal in an ectopic? I guess I'm just hoping that these results really are a good sign! Or is there still a chance that they will stop rising normally?
> 
> With my PUL my number were 46, 108, 81, and 69. I dont think that ectopics double fast. They tend to increase slowly. Just relax, are they going to do an u/s a the next week or two?Click to expand...
> 
> Scan is December 1st! A week from tomorrow!!!:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Be sure to post your scan pics, and I will check back in on you. Fx that every thing will be fine.Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to post a pic when I get it!! But I have no idea how to post pics on here lol..... How do I do it?Click to expand...

You know where you post a comment and at the top you have the option to change the color, font, etc. You will hit the icon that looks like a paer clip.


----------



## Annie77

Great numbers Presh! Hcg levels in ectopics tend to be typically slow in rising so whilst initial numbers may seem in range, they don't double within 48 hours.

The unit told me that if my numbers go down, I would be miscarrying (based on 3 blood tests 2 days apart). If they continued to rise but not double then it is more than likely an ectopic.

Everything looks on track for you so just try to chill before your scan next week and know that we will all be keeping fx'd for you that you see baby in your uterus.
x


----------



## TrAyBaby

woop presh those look like great numbers:happydance:

so folks had my offical 12 week scan today. Baby was kinda hiding and fast asleep, she tried to get bubba to move so she could do the measurements but it wasn't having any of it. So had to go for a ten minute walk to wake baby or move baby but again it was a no go. So i didn't get my NT measurements. I have to get a blood test done now in 2 weeks by my midwife boooooo but baby was sleeping with its legs crossed in a budda position the whole time.....cute :baby:
 



Attached Files:







12+5.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TrAyBaby

oh forgot to say ive been moved up 3 days. im now 12+5 and EDD is 1st june


----------



## Renzalxx

Dee1989 said:


> Ladies I have one more question if anyone has some info.
> 
> So AF was due today and she came this morning after I had cramps on and off yesterday. Went out this morning and was practically falling asleep on the bus back home with quite bad cramps. Usually when I have cramps like this, i have a really heavy flow. I had used a tampon (tmi) but for some reason it felt uncomfortable so after having a lie down i changed to a pad but nothing on the pad, when i wipe it is thier but nothing at all coming out (sorry again tmi). I still feel tired and have back pain and medium cramps but I would usually be heavier now and i'm not :shrug:

Hi there Dee

When my AF was due I bled a bit (red and enough for me to think AF was on her way and warrant using a tampon) but that was it. It then disappeared and she never reared her witchy head again. Think it was perhaps an implantation bleed so there is still hope... fingers crossed x:thumbup:


----------



## JPARR01

TrAyBaby said:


> woop presh those look like great numbers:happydance:
> 
> so folks had my offical 12 week scan today. Baby was kinda hiding and fast asleep, she tried to get bubba to move so she could do the measurements but it wasn't having any of it. So had to go for a ten minute walk to wake baby or move baby but again it was a no go. So i didn't get my NT measurements. I have to get a blood test done now in 2 weeks by my midwife boooooo but baby was sleeping with its legs crossed in a budda position the whole time.....cute :baby:

Beautiful scan photo! Glad everything is looking great!


----------



## Dee1989

Hi JPARR, popped into pharmacy today and they only have Vitamin B Complex which includes, B1,B2,B3,B5,B6 AND B12. Will this be ok?

AF came full flow today :growlmad: so looking to try anything right now.

Thank you all for your help :flower:


Dee1989 said:


> Ah thank you, ive wrote it down for OH to go to the pharmacy 2morow so he can ask in Turkish lol. Just had a look on google and will deffinatley give it a go..... Hoping for :bfp: at xmas :dust:
> 
> 
> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure about late ovulation... but, I know I was concerned with my ovulation and short luteal phase. So I started B6 the cycle I got my BFP. I took 50 mg a day. I actually ovulated earlier that cycle and I believe it was because of the B6. xoxoClick to expand...


----------



## JPARR01

Dee1989 said:


> Hi JPARR, popped into pharmacy today and they only have Vitamin B Complex which includes, B1,B2,B3,B5,B6 AND B12. Will this be ok?
> 
> AF came full flow today :growlmad: so looking to try anything right now.
> 
> Thank you all for your help :flower:
> 
> 
> Dee1989 said:
> 
> 
> Ah thank you, ive wrote it down for OH to go to the pharmacy 2morow so he can ask in Turkish lol. Just had a look on google and will deffinatley give it a go..... Hoping for :bfp: at xmas :dust:
> 
> 
> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure about late ovulation... but, I know I was concerned with my ovulation and short luteal phase. So I started B6 the cycle I got my BFP. I took 50 mg a day. I actually ovulated earlier that cycle and I believe it was because of the B6. xoxo
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...

B complex is fine. I would make sure to take 50 mg a day. Don't go over 100mg a day! Best of luck! Xoxoxoxox


----------



## Dee1989

Hi all,

Started B complex yesterday, they have 25mg of B6 in them and pharmacy told me I can take one in the morning and one in the evening, hope this is right.

Had a very weird AF this time around, I usually have a 6 day cyle but this one has only been 3 days, getting fed up of my body right now lol 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Dee1989

Woops made a mistake, just realised I have 4mg of floic acid in the B complex but took that with my 5mg folic acid this morning. Won't be doing that again lol


Dee1989 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Started B complex yesterday, they have 25mg of B6 in them and pharmacy told me I can take one in the morning and one in the evening, hope this is right.
> 
> Had a very weird AF this time around, I usually have a 6 day cyle but this one has only been 3 days, getting fed up of my body right now lol
> 
> How is everyone doing?


----------



## JPARR01

Whatever folic acid doesn't get absorbed you will pee right out. Our bodies can only absorb about 5-6 mg of folic acid. No worries!


----------



## Dee1989

Thanks JPARR, Do you find that the vitamins smell lol. These complex ones really smell and they knock me sick everytime I have one, I can also smell them fro a long time afterwards :sick:



JPARR01 said:


> Whatever folic acid doesn't get absorbed you will pee right out. Our bodies can only absorb about 5-6 mg of folic acid. No worries!


----------



## JPARR01

The B6 one that I was taking smelled a bit. Try taking them right before bed so you sleep it off. I find that to help a bit. xoxo


----------



## libbyloulou

Hi everyone,

After watching this thread for a couple of months I have finally sorted myself out an account! I hope it's ok to join! I've had 2 early losses in march and may and an ectopic in august which was treated with 2 rounds of methotrexate. 

Congratulations to all the bfp's, I hope you are all well! 

Just popping in to say hello and looking forward to the encouragement that I know this site brings!


----------



## PreshFest

libbyloulou said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After watching this thread for a couple of months I have finally sorted myself out an account! I hope it's ok to join! I've had 2 early losses in march and may and an ectopic in august which was treated with 2 rounds of methotrexate.
> 
> Congratulations to all the bfp's, I hope you are all well!
> 
> Just popping in to say hello and looking forward to the encouragement that I know this site brings!

Welcome! Sorry about all of your losses... I can't even imagine going thru all that :(

AFM.... Aside from insanely sore boobs and very occasional nausea, I just feel to good to be pregnant! I'm very tired, too... This is just so different from when I was pregnant with my daughter. I know every pregnancy is different , but after a loss I just wish I had every symptom in the book!! 

I have my first scan this Thursday :). I'm really not worried too much about ectopic, which is good. But doesn't mean it isn't lol.


----------



## Renzalxx

Happy birthday Michelle, :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower: Hope you and your growing belly have a splendivourous day xxx

Going for my initial scan this afternoon, soooooooo nervous, dont think I will accomplish much at work today... hubby coming with me so thats a plus, praying everything in the right place.....:thumbup:


----------



## JPARR01

Happy. Birthday Michelle!!!!

Good luck Ren at your scan! I am sure everything is perfect! Xoxoxo


----------



## Michelle78

Thanks ladies! 

Thinking of you Renzal, hope all goes perfectly with your scan :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

I can see your scan pic Michelle!!!! Such a blessing! Xoxoxo


----------



## TrAyBaby

happy birthday Michelle :cake:

Exciting day Renzal :happydance: you have to post some pics as soon as you can. You too Presh after your scan on Thursday, can't believe you are 5 weeks already xx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Libby, so sorry about your losses :( Hoping that your BFP is on it's way soon! Since the ectopic was in August, are you ttc now that it's been three months?



libbyloulou said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After watching this thread for a couple of months I have finally sorted myself out an account! I hope it's ok to join! I've had 2 early losses in march and may and an ectopic in august which was treated with 2 rounds of methotrexate.
> 
> Congratulations to all the bfp's, I hope you are all well!
> 
> Just popping in to say hello and looking forward to the encouragement that I know this site brings!


----------



## PreshFest

RENZALLLLLLL!!!!! Dying to know how your scan went!! :thumbup:


----------



## libbyloulou

Gweny - yes starting ttc this month :winkwink:. Little bit anxious! Have you started this month too? My cycles have been weird since I came off the pill over a year ago. I have been spotting before my af since then and this month I spotted for 8 days before! Not really sure what is going on but have an appointment with the consultant on the 22nd so might ask him then. In the meantime I'll try and stay positive! 

Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## Renzalxx

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO! :xmas12: Scan went great thanks chickies. Was soooooooooooooooooooo nervous but seems little bean perfectly in the middle of my uterus with a little yolkie and all... hubby and I practically skipped all the way back to the car!!! I have a pic but not sure how to upload on my post???

According to my calcs I was 6w1d but was told I was 5w5d which actually makes more sense as my BFP didnt come until i was 3-4 days passed my AF due date so definately ovulated late but all good. Go back in 10 days to see more... thanks for all the words of encouragement ladies, you certainly make things easier... MWAH XXXX :hugs:

Presh, all the VERY best for Thursday hun... Seems like you and I are practically due the same time? WOOHOO!


----------



## TrAyBaby

so happy for you renzal :happydance:


----------



## PreshFest

Renzalxx said:


> WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO! :xmas12: Scan went great thanks chickies. Was soooooooooooooooooooo nervous but seems little bean perfectly in the middle of my uterus with a little yolkie and all... hubby and I practically skipped all the way back to the car!!! I have a pic but not sure how to upload on my post???
> 
> According to my calcs I was 6w1d but was told I was 5w5d which actually makes more sense as my BFP didnt come until i was 3-4 days passed my AF due date so definately ovulated late but all good. Go back in 10 days to see more... thanks for all the words of encouragement ladies, you certainly make things easier... MWAH XXXX :hugs:
> 
> Presh, all the VERY best for Thursday hun... Seems like you and I are practically due the same time? WOOHOO!

Great news!! So happy for you. I'm definitely ready for my scan... I was feeling really good about things until last night. I had a VERY painful twinge on my ectopic side. It woke me up and had me in the fetal position in about 1/2 a second. It hurt SO bad. But...it was very quick and just that one time. No cramping or bleeding since then, so I'm not really sure what to think. But it freaked me out!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

libbyloulou said:


> Gweny - yes starting ttc this month :winkwink:. Little bit anxious! Have you started this month too? My cycles have been weird since I came off the pill over a year ago. I have been spotting before my af since then and this month I spotted for 8 days before! Not really sure what is going on but have an appointment with the consultant on the 22nd so might ask him then. In the meantime I'll try and stay positive!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok!


How exciting that you are back in the game!! Best of luck to you :)

I'm still anxiously waiting... I haven't had my first AF since the ectopic although I've been temping (for the first time) and it looks like I ovulated a few days after my levels reached 0, which was about a week ago. So we shall see... My doctor said I could begin trying after just 1 cycle, but after what I've read on here I think I"m going to wait 2 cycles/3months. That would mean I'm going to start ttc again around January at some point. I'm taking a trip to South America for three weeks from the end of December until mid January, so I'm hoping that it will take my mind of things. Who knows, maybe we'll even conceive when we're down there!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzalxx said:


> WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO! :xmas12: Scan went great thanks chickies. Was soooooooooooooooooooo nervous but seems little bean perfectly in the middle of my uterus with a little yolkie and all... hubby and I practically skipped all the way back to the car!!! I have a pic but not sure how to upload on my post???
> 
> According to my calcs I was 6w1d but was told I was 5w5d which actually makes more sense as my BFP didnt come until i was 3-4 days passed my AF due date so definately ovulated late but all good. Go back in 10 days to see more... thanks for all the words of encouragement ladies, you certainly make things easier... MWAH XXXX :hugs:
> 
> Presh, all the VERY best for Thursday hun... Seems like you and I are practically due the same time? WOOHOO!

Great news and what a relief!:happydance:


----------



## Michelle78

Renzal, I'm so excited for you!!! I know what a relief seeing your baby in the right place must be.

Presh, I hope your scan goes just as well on Thursday! I'm sure that time must be dragging at this point, but less than 2 days now until you see your baby in the right place!


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO! :xmas12: Scan went great thanks chickies. Was soooooooooooooooooooo nervous but seems little bean perfectly in the middle of my uterus with a little yolkie and all... hubby and I practically skipped all the way back to the car!!! I have a pic but not sure how to upload on my post???
> 
> According to my calcs I was 6w1d but was told I was 5w5d which actually makes more sense as my BFP didnt come until i was 3-4 days passed my AF due date so definately ovulated late but all good. Go back in 10 days to see more... thanks for all the words of encouragement ladies, you certainly make things easier... MWAH XXXX :hugs:
> 
> Presh, all the VERY best for Thursday hun... Seems like you and I are practically due the same time? WOOHOO!
> 
> Great news!! So happy for you. I'm definitely ready for my scan... I was feeling really good about things until last night. I had a VERY painful twinge on my ectopic side. It woke me up and had me in the fetal position in about 1/2 a second. It hurt SO bad. But...it was very quick and just that one time. No cramping or bleeding since then, so I'm not really sure what to think. But it freaked me out!!Click to expand...

Dont panic hun, I too have had strange and quite painful twinges on my ectopic side and mine wasnt even in my tube. It is scar tissue that is giving you the twinges me thinks so keep positive and will be thinking of you tommorow xxxx mwah xxx:hugs:


----------



## Annie77

libbyloulou said:


> Gweny - yes starting ttc this month :winkwink:. Little bit anxious! Have you started this month too? My cycles have been weird since I came off the pill over a year ago. I have been spotting before my af since then and this month I spotted for 8 days before! Not really sure what is going on but have an appointment with the consultant on the 22nd so might ask him then. In the meantime I'll try and stay positive!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok!

Hi
I also had ectopic this year - treated with meth 5th and 11th sept and will be starting TTC next week when it is both 12 week mark and, fortunately, the time i should be ovulating. Fx'd for us both!


----------



## coxy1978

Renzalxx said:


> WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO! :xmas12: Scan went great thanks chickies. Was soooooooooooooooooooo nervous but seems little bean perfectly in the middle of my uterus with a little yolkie and all... hubby and I practically skipped all the way back to the car!!! I have a pic but not sure how to upload on my post???
> 
> According to my calcs I was 6w1d but was told I was 5w5d which actually makes more sense as my BFP didnt come until i was 3-4 days passed my AF due date so definately ovulated late but all good. Go back in 10 days to see more... thanks for all the words of encouragement ladies, you certainly make things easier... MWAH XXXX :hugs:
> 
> Presh, all the VERY best for Thursday hun... Seems like you and I are practically due the same time? WOOHOO!

Awwww, thats amazing! sooooo happy for oyu and your husband! congrats to you both! 

If you want to up load a pic, go to advanced post and click on the paper clip, browse for your pic and press upload, wait a few moments and then once its finished uploading, cross the box off - go back to the paper clip again and double click on the jpeg thingy....and the image will appear once youve submitted your post! (sorry - sounds complicted but its really easy!) xx


----------



## coxy1978

PreshFest said:


> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO! :xmas12: Scan went great thanks chickies. Was soooooooooooooooooooo nervous but seems little bean perfectly in the middle of my uterus with a little yolkie and all... hubby and I practically skipped all the way back to the car!!! I have a pic but not sure how to upload on my post???
> 
> According to my calcs I was 6w1d but was told I was 5w5d which actually makes more sense as my BFP didnt come until i was 3-4 days passed my AF due date so definately ovulated late but all good. Go back in 10 days to see more... thanks for all the words of encouragement ladies, you certainly make things easier... MWAH XXXX :hugs:
> 
> Presh, all the VERY best for Thursday hun... Seems like you and I are practically due the same time? WOOHOO!
> 
> Great news!! So happy for you. I'm definitely ready for my scan... I was feeling really good about things until last night. I had a VERY painful twinge on my ectopic side. It woke me up and had me in the fetal position in about 1/2 a second. It hurt SO bad. But...it was very quick and just that one time. No cramping or bleeding since then, so I'm not really sure what to think. But it freaked me out!!Click to expand...

Presh, hope youre feeling ok!! Any sickness creeping in yet? 
I also have those sharp stabbing pains in my ectopic side - last night - i lost count of how many i actually had - every time i turned over - it would shoot my knee up to my chest! Im 14 weeks now.... and everything is still fine. It is scary, i know, and evry time it happens - it sets my mind wondering, but when im being logical, i just know it is only due to the damage that the last ectopic must have done. good luck with scan!!! xx


----------



## PreshFest

coxy1978 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO! :xmas12: Scan went great thanks chickies. Was soooooooooooooooooooo nervous but seems little bean perfectly in the middle of my uterus with a little yolkie and all... hubby and I practically skipped all the way back to the car!!! I have a pic but not sure how to upload on my post???
> 
> According to my calcs I was 6w1d but was told I was 5w5d which actually makes more sense as my BFP didnt come until i was 3-4 days passed my AF due date so definately ovulated late but all good. Go back in 10 days to see more... thanks for all the words of encouragement ladies, you certainly make things easier... MWAH XXXX :hugs:
> 
> Presh, all the VERY best for Thursday hun... Seems like you and I are practically due the same time? WOOHOO!
> 
> Great news!! So happy for you. I'm definitely ready for my scan... I was feeling really good about things until last night. I had a VERY painful twinge on my ectopic side. It woke me up and had me in the fetal position in about 1/2 a second. It hurt SO bad. But...it was very quick and just that one time. No cramping or bleeding since then, so I'm not really sure what to think. But it freaked me out!!Click to expand...
> 
> Presh, hope youre feeling ok!! Any sickness creeping in yet?
> I also have those sharp stabbing pains in my ectopic side - last night - i lost count of how many i actually had - every time i turned over - it would shoot my knee up to my chest! Im 14 weeks now.... and everything is still fine. It is scary, i know, and evry time it happens - it sets my mind wondering, but when im being logical, i just know it is only due to the damage that the last ectopic must have done. good luck with scan!!! xxClick to expand...

I've had some nausea since day 1! But it really does come and go and isn't bad at all. I'm sure it will be soon, though, assuming everything is in the right place. I've had very little pain since the other night, so I'm going to just assume it was gas and maybe the position I was in! :dohh: Scan is tomorrow, so I'm just ready to get it over with. I hope today goes by fast!!!


----------



## libbyloulou

Presh, all the best for tomorrow! :happydance:

Gweny, doesn't it feel good to get to that zero stage? The waiting is horrible before ttc again but I hope for you it goes quickly and January whizzes round! Started taking B complex too today as hoping it will sort out the spotting I get, but not sure.


----------



## Renzalxx

Gwenylovey said:


> libbyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Gweny - yes starting ttc this month :winkwink:. Little bit anxious! Have you started this month too? My cycles have been weird since I came off the pill over a year ago. I have been spotting before my af since then and this month I spotted for 8 days before! Not really sure what is going on but have an appointment with the consultant on the 22nd so might ask him then. In the meantime I'll try and stay positive!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok!
> 
> 
> How exciting that you are back in the game!! Best of luck to you :)
> 
> I'm still anxiously waiting... I haven't had my first AF since the ectopic although I've been temping (for the first time) and it looks like I ovulated a few days after my levels reached 0, which was about a week ago. So we shall see... My doctor said I could begin trying after just 1 cycle, but after what I've read on here I think I"m going to wait 2 cycles/3months. That would mean I'm going to start ttc again around January at some point. I'm taking a trip to South America for three weeks from the end of December until mid January, so I'm hoping that it will take my mind of things. Who knows, maybe we'll even conceive when we're down there!Click to expand...


Libbyloulou... all the very best with your TTC shenanigans, hopefully you will be next on the board to give good news.....xxx:winkwink:

YAY Gweny, so glad you have reached zero... such a relief isnt it, coz now you can boost yourself up with folate and as soon as your ready to go you will no doubt fall preggers straight away like the rest of us on here... bunch of fertile fillies we are... all the best and AF will be here in no time.... xxx:flower:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, just wondering if anyone can offer any advice, af is due on saturday, I tested bfn at 9dpo but have decided now to wait until af is late so at the moment im not sure if i have been successful this cycle but I have started with sone pain in my left shoulder. I know when I had my ectopic the doc told me to look out for pain in shoulder tips, but what classes as tips? And would it be too early for this pain if I do have another ectopic?

My shoulder pain is actually close into my neck, does anyone think I should see a doc or am I just over-reacting?

Thank you xxx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzalxx said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> libbyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Gweny - yes starting ttc this month :winkwink:. Little bit anxious! Have you started this month too? My cycles have been weird since I came off the pill over a year ago. I have been spotting before my af since then and this month I spotted for 8 days before! Not really sure what is going on but have an appointment with the consultant on the 22nd so might ask him then. In the meantime I'll try and stay positive!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok!
> 
> 
> How exciting that you are back in the game!! Best of luck to you :)
> 
> I'm still anxiously waiting... I haven't had my first AF since the ectopic although I've been temping (for the first time) and it looks like I ovulated a few days after my levels reached 0, which was about a week ago. So we shall see... My doctor said I could begin trying after just 1 cycle, but after what I've read on here I think I"m going to wait 2 cycles/3months. That would mean I'm going to start ttc again around January at some point. I'm taking a trip to South America for three weeks from the end of December until mid January, so I'm hoping that it will take my mind of things. Who knows, maybe we'll even conceive when we're down there!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libbyloulou... all the very best with your TTC shenanigans, hopefully you will be next on the board to give good news.....xxx:winkwink:
> 
> YAY Gweny, so glad you have reached zero... such a relief isnt it, coz now you can boost yourself up with folate and as soon as your ready to go you will no doubt fall preggers straight away like the rest of us on here... bunch of fertile fillies we are... all the best and AF will be here in no time.... xxx:flower:Click to expand...


Renx, I hope I follow in your footsteps ( and those of the other BFP ladies on this board)!! :) Now for the next phase of the waiting game to come to an end...Come on AF!


----------



## PreshFest

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if anyone can offer any advice, af is due on saturday, I tested bfn at 9dpo but have decided now to wait until af is late so at the moment im not sure if i have been successful this cycle but I have started with sone pain in my left shoulder. I know when I had my ectopic the doc told me to look out for pain in shoulder tips, but what classes as tips? And would it be too early for this pain if I do have another ectopic?
> 
> My shoulder pain is actually close into my neck, does anyone think I should see a doc or am I just over-reacting?
> 
> Thank you xxx

I don't think you'd have neck/shoulder pain until the tube actually ruptures. I read that that pain is caused by blood filling up in your abdomen and irritating something...can't remember what exactly. So you should be safe!!


----------



## PreshFest

I just got back from my scan! Baby is IN-UTERO!! :happydance:

But here's the kicker... I'll be 6wks tomorrow and they said the baby was measuring more like 4wks. What does that mean exactly??? They didn't seem worried, and at the time I wasn't either, but I am now. I know the measurements can be off, but by 2 wks?! Ugh.


----------



## JPARR01

Bells - I agree with what Presh said.... But, in the beginning of my pregnancy, I was having shoulder pain as well. To be honest, I think it might of all been in my head because of how worried I was...

Presh! That is wonderful news. Did they actually see the baby or was there just a sac? Did they see/hear a heartbeat? Also, maybe you have your ovulation dates messed up..... xoxoxo Do you have a pic to show and I could tell you compared with my photos.


----------



## PreshFest

JPARR01 said:


> Bells - I agree with what Presh said.... But, in the beginning of my pregnancy, I was having shoulder pain as well. To be honest, I think it might of all been in my head because of how worried I was...
> 
> Presh! That is wonderful news. Did they actually see the baby or was there just a sac? Did they see/hear a heartbeat? Also, maybe you have your ovulation dates messed up..... xoxoxo Do you have a pic to show and I could tell you compared with my photos.

They saw a yolk sac and at one point thought they saw a glimpse of a fetal pole, but couldn't say for sure. I did get a photo, but it's just a black circle... I'll try to post...


----------



## JPARR01

yea, post it and let me see. xoxo


----------



## PreshFest

Here's Waldo! lol
5w 6d, supposedly measuring 4wks.
 



Attached Files:







5-6.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## JPARR01

looks like there is a fetal pole in there to me.... it does look like you are a bit earlier than 5 weeks and 6 days. Which is fine cause you could of ovulated at a different time than you have thought. Do you chart?


----------



## PreshFest

JPARR01 said:


> looks like there is a fetal pole in there to me.... it does look like you are a bit earlier than 5 weeks and 6 days. Which is fine cause you could of ovulated at a different time than you have thought. Do you chart?

I don't chart... just kept track of BD. I had what I thought was OV pain on my ectopic side, but they said they thought I ovulated from the other side because they could see the corpus luteum. So if that's the case, then I'm not sure. So I do see how it could be a little behind 5+6, but not THAT far off! Who knows : ( They really shouldn't have even told me that. Now I'm just going to worry and what's the point in that?!?!


----------



## JPARR01

Nahh! Nothing to worry about! On average, how long are your cycles? and what day was CD1 for you and what days did you BD. I will help ya figure it out! xoxo


----------



## PreshFest

Ok, here goes!
CD1 - Oct. 21. AF came at 11pm.
CD9- BD 10.29
CD11- BD 10.31
CD13- BD 11.2
CD15- BD 11.4
CD16- BD 11.5
CD17- BD 11.6 (this is the day I THOUGHT I ovulated from my ectopic side)
CD18- BD 11.7

Didn't get a +HPT until 11.16 where HCG was 12
11.18 HCG 46
11.23 HCG 356


----------



## JPARR01

With my calculations... I would say CD 17 also... HMMM.... not a big deal at all. I really wouldn't stress over it. Did they take your HCG again after the 23rd?


----------



## libbyloulou

Presh that is great news! Congratulations! :happydance: I agree with jparr I'm sure that the dates are just out rather than anything else going on!


----------



## PreshFest

JPARR01 said:


> With my calculations... I would say CD 17 also... HMMM.... not a big deal at all. I really wouldn't stress over it. Did they take your HCG again after the 23rd?

No everything looked good enough for them, so they didn't think they needed another one. I would have gotten another one today had they not seen anything in my uterus.


----------



## PreshFest

I did just find this online... Hopefully this is correct info because this is exactly what we saw today and I'm supposed to be towards the end of the 5th week...

"The gestational sac is often the first thing that most transvaginal ultrasounds can detect at about 5 weeks. This is seen before a recognizable embryo can be seen. Within this week, at about week 5 ½ to the beginning of the 6th week, a yolk sac can be seen inside the gestational sac. The yolk sac will be the earliest source of nutrients for the developing fetus."


----------



## Gwenylovey

PreshFest said:


> Here's Waldo! lol
> 5w 6d, supposedly measuring 4wks.


Presh, that is great news!! Little Waldo has been found and he (she?) made it to your uterus! :happydance: I can understand your stress about the 4 week estimate, but if the doctor or ultrasound tech didn't seem concerned then that would be pretty reassuring for me.


----------



## PreshFest

Gwenylovey said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Here's Waldo! lol
> 5w 6d, supposedly measuring 4wks.
> 
> 
> Presh, that is great news!! Little Waldo has been found and he (she?) made it to your uterus! :happydance: I can understand your stress about the 4 week estimate, but if the doctor or ultrasound tech didn't seem concerned then that would be pretty reassuring for me.Click to expand...

The doc did the ultrasound and it was very quick. I really wish an ultrasound tech would have done it so they would have taken their time and got some good measurements... Oh well. I'm just going to have to wait it out and hope for the best. I'm going to do my best to try not to worry. :dohh:


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> I just got back from my scan! Baby is IN-UTERO!! :happydance:
> 
> But here's the kicker... I'll be 6wks tomorrow and they said the baby was measuring more like 4wks. What does that mean exactly??? They didn't seem worried, and at the time I wasn't either, but I am now. I know the measurements can be off, but by 2 wks?! Ugh.

PRESH, that is FANTASTIC!!! CONGRATULATIONS:yipee:
Dont worry about the dates at all sweets, they said mine were off by a week as well and personally, I think that they would not have gotten such a clear picture of your bean and yolkie if you were only 4 weeks... and as you said the doc rushed your scan so she is probably off herself heh heh. My scan at 5w5d (thought I was 6w4d) looks pretty much like yours... :happydance:. Mind you I have a tilted uterus so yours is much clearer and this is a photo of a photo...


When do you go for your next scan?...


----------



## Michelle78

Presh, that is great news that your bean has made it to the right place! I wouldn't worry about the fact that your doc said you are measuring 4 weeks. I have never heard of them being able to see a gestational sac, yolk and a glimpse of a fetal pole at only 4 weeks. He is probably a little off on his calculations! When do you go back?


----------



## PreshFest

I go for my next scan 12/15!


----------



## aegold

I just wanted to introduce myself. I got pregnant in June and was diagnosed with ectopic in July and treated with methotrexate. My numbers were really low to begin with - never got much above 100 - but it took a month to get my numbers back down to zero. My husband and I decided to wait four cycles in order to get my folic acid back up and to try to get into a good ttc mindset. I'm on our second cycle back at ttc and I just got a bfp today at 11dpo. :happydance:

I am feeling so excited and anxious! I don't have a lot of symptoms - mostly just a little bit of tugging feeling on my right lower abdomen. This is of course making me very scared. With my ectopic, I didn't get a bfp until 16dpo, so I'm trying to tell myself that a bfp at 11dpo is positive. I'll have to wait until Monday to call my doctor and make an appointment for blood work. I'm going to try to be positive and excited instead of scared all weekend.

I should have registered and commented a long time ago since reading all of your stories really helped me over the past few months. It was so uplifting to read so many positive stories!


----------



## libbyloulou

Aegold, congratulations! :happydance: that's awesome news! I hope the blood work goes well! Thanks for the positive vibes to the board!


----------



## Renzalxx

aegold said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself. I got pregnant in June and was diagnosed with ectopic in July and treated with methotrexate. My numbers were really low to begin with - never got much above 100 - but it took a month to get my numbers back down to zero. My husband and I decided to wait four cycles in order to get my folic acid back up and to try to get into a good ttc mindset. I'm on our second cycle back at ttc and I just got a bfp today at 11dpo. :happydance:
> 
> I am feeling so excited and anxious! I don't have a lot of symptoms - mostly just a little bit of tugging feeling on my right lower abdomen. This is of course making me very scared. With my ectopic, I didn't get a bfp until 16dpo, so I'm trying to tell myself that a bfp at 11dpo is positive. I'll have to wait until Monday to call my doctor and make an appointment for blood work. I'm going to try to be positive and excited instead of scared all weekend.
> 
> I should have registered and commented a long time ago since reading all of your stories really helped me over the past few months. It was so uplifting to read so many positive stories!

Aegold... Congratulations luv, thats wonderful news!!!!:happydance:... it is always nice to hear good news on here and it gives us girls hope.
Make sure to keep us posted as to your success x:hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

aegold said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself. I got pregnant in June and was diagnosed with ectopic in July and treated with methotrexate. My numbers were really low to begin with - never got much above 100 - but it took a month to get my numbers back down to zero. My husband and I decided to wait four cycles in order to get my folic acid back up and to try to get into a good ttc mindset. I'm on our second cycle back at ttc and I just got a bfp today at 11dpo. :happydance:
> 
> I am feeling so excited and anxious! I don't have a lot of symptoms - mostly just a little bit of tugging feeling on my right lower abdomen. This is of course making me very scared. With my ectopic, I didn't get a bfp until 16dpo, so I'm trying to tell myself that a bfp at 11dpo is positive. I'll have to wait until Monday to call my doctor and make an appointment for blood work. I'm going to try to be positive and excited instead of scared all weekend.
> 
> I should have registered and commented a long time ago since reading all of your stories really helped me over the past few months. It was so uplifting to read so many positive stories!

Congrats Aegold!! Such great news - I love hearing about all the BFPs!

As for me, first AF since ectopic showed up on Saturday, and I've never been so happy to see it come. It has been a little bit different than usual. I usually get very bad cramps, and this time around they were very mild! Also no sore bbs which I"m used to getting a couple of days prior to AF. Kind of strange, but I guess my body has been through a lot and is responding a little bit differently. The good news is that I am one AF closer to ttc again!


----------



## aegold

Thanks for the congrats!

I am going to the doctor this afternoon and should know my first beta number tomorrow afternoon. I am so nervous, but am remaining positive. Hopefully I will go back on Thursday for my second blood draw and should know my two numbers by the end of the week. :thumbup:

Gwenylovey - I know how great it feels with that first AF comes. The months that I waited between the methotrexate and TTC actually seemed to fly by.


----------



## TrAyBaby

sorry for being MIA, working two jobs and getting ready for xmas has left little B&B time...................but

congrats of the scans girlies, glad bubbas are where they are supposed to be. And a huge congrats to the new BFP's, this thread is really full of positive vibes. So for those still waiting (and for those stalking) i hope all this wonderful positivity and good fortune is passed along to you too. Keep strong ladies.

AFM i have started to feel little flutters, its an amazing feeling. And in 13 days i have my gender scan :happydance:


----------



## epump

So many BFPs! It really is so wonderful to read! And a warm welcome to all the new ladies - sorry you have to be here but hopefully you'll find the support that I did when I was first starting out. This is such a great group.

AFM, I'm having a boy!! We found out at our anatomy scan back at 19 weeks. Feeling lots of kicks and jabs these days :) 

Warm vibes to all. xoxo


----------



## JPARR01

Yes! Many congrats to all the BFP's on this thread! Such a lucky thread!!!!!! To the new ladies who have joined... I agree with Erin (epump) that there is tons of support here. Please don't be shy. xoxoxoxox


----------



## Renzalxx

Yay Gwen, bet you never thought you would be so glad to see the ole witchy hey... not long now and youll be sharing your good news with us on here...

Congrats Epump on a wee little boy :blue: bet you are wrapped.xxx

Tray, so happy everything is coming along perfectly for you... as someone who is expecting their first too, I cant wait to experience all the twinges and flutters like yourself, be sure to keep us up to date with everything...

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## coxy1978

Hi ladies! Hope youre all ok! 

Congrats on the scans girls and welcome to the ladies who have just joined us! You've come to the best place - I just wish id found this group a little sooner as i felt so alone when i went through my ectopic, and didnt find this site or group until i was nearly ready to start trying again. I wish id of known then what i know now - like how successful most ladies are after having an ectopic! 

Congrats e-pump on the news of a boy! Jpaar have i missed a post from you? did you have your 20wk scan yet? 

AFM - well - you know me and my ongoing pains in my side - I actually ended up in A&E last wkend for the night, as i had terrible consistent pain in my ectopic side that got so uncomfortable i was sooo worried. When i wee'd the pain intensified- still on the side- not from the uretha. I couldnt stop my imagination from running away with ectopic thoughts. the doctors didnt know what was wrong and tried to suggest it was ligament pain!! That just made me cross as this is my 4th (7th) pregnancy and i know what ligament pain feels like. In the end they said it could have been a kidney stone and they were unsure of whether there was a water infection...but have prescribed me antibiotics anyway. 

Since ive been told that kidney stones with a water infection can be quite troublesome and cause problems with miscarriage or early labour? 

Anyone know anything about this? x


----------



## JPARR01

coxy1978 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope youre all ok!
> 
> Congrats on the scans girls and welcome to the ladies who have just joined us! You've come to the best place - I just wish id found this group a little sooner as i felt so alone when i went through my ectopic, and didnt find this site or group until i was nearly ready to start trying again. I wish id of known then what i know now - like how successful most ladies are after having an ectopic!
> 
> Congrats e-pump on the news of a boy! Jpaar have i missed a post from you? did you have your 20wk scan yet?
> 
> AFM - well - you know me and my ongoing pains in my side - I actually ended up in A&E last wkend for the night, as i had terrible consistent pain in my ectopic side that got so uncomfortable i was sooo worried. When i wee'd the pain intensified- still on the side- not from the uretha. I couldnt stop my imagination from running away with ectopic thoughts. the doctors didnt know what was wrong and tried to suggest it was ligament pain!! That just made me cross as this is my 4th (7th) pregnancy and i know what ligament pain feels like. In the end they said it could have been a kidney stone and they were unsure of whether there was a water infection...but have prescribed me antibiotics anyway.
> 
> Since ive been told that kidney stones with a water infection can be quite troublesome and cause problems with miscarriage or early labour?
> 
> Anyone know anything about this? x

I hope you are feeling better and take a easy. I don't know anything about that... never heard of anything like that.

I did have my 20 week appointment back on November 21 and we are having a GIRL!!!!! We are very excited. Thank you for asking! :hugs:


----------



## aegold

So I just got the call from my doctor's office. My first beta at 14dpo was 223 and progesterone was 13.8. I know these numbers mean nothing until my second blood draw numbers, but the beta number seems high and the progesterone number seems a little low. But I am happy - with my ectopic my beta was 56 at 16dpo, so it seems promising that the number is higher! Hopefully I will have good number to report on Friday.


----------



## JPARR01

That progesterone number is perfect. Mine started at 9.2 and on my 4th and last beta was 12.9. My doc said anything below 8 is a problem. Great numbers!!! Also my first hcg beta at 10 dpo was 14.


----------



## aegold

Jparr - thanks! Your reply definitely made me feel better. I was driving my husband crazy and it was nice to come to bnb and feel reassured. Next blood draw is today, so I should know how things are going by tomorrow afternoon. I'm staying positive!


----------



## Renzalxx

Yay, saw my lil beans heartbeat today...such a relief!!!!!!


----------



## JPARR01

aegold said:


> Jparr - thanks! Your reply definitely made me feel better. I was driving my husband crazy and it was nice to come to bnb and feel reassured. Next blood draw is today, so I should know how things are going by tomorrow afternoon. I'm staying positive!

I was totally freaking out just like you are when I got my progesterone numbers back. I really was having a melt down about it. My doctors kept reassuring me that they were perfect. Not everyone gets higher progesterone numbers. Apparently not because here I am today preggos with my baby girl. xoxo 



Renzalxx said:


> Yay, saw my lil beans heartbeat today...such a relief!!!!!!

yay! Great news! How far are you along now? :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## coxy1978

Jpaar, congrats on the news of a baby girl! thats lovely news! I cant wait to find out what sex this one is. 

Renzal, lovely to hear that your benie has a heartbeat! Means so much doesnt it, to see that little flicker on the screen. Ul be amazed at the difference at your next scan tho - when beanie is now a mini baby with arms, legs and little hands and feet. I even aw mine poke its little tongue out! I couldnt believe it could lready do that...so clever!! Good luck from now on nd look forward to hearing about youre next scan! xx


----------



## Renzalxx

Thanks ladies, yes, relieved for sure. Hubby was away working so my mum came with me and she burst into tears bless her heart. Doc says I am only 6.5 weeks but mentioned she may be off due to my tilted uterus... so excited though we will just have to wait until next scan at 12 weeks wooooo hoooooo!:yipee:


----------



## Michelle78

Renzal, so excited that you saw the baby's heartbeat! Like coxy said, when you go back at 12 weeks you will be amazed at how your baby now looks like a baby.

Congrats on the bfp aegold! I swear this thread has more bfps than any other ttc thread I have seen!


----------



## aegold

I just got my new beta and progesterone numbers. It doubled (doubling time 44.75 hours)! I am very excited. And my progesterone went up. 

12/6- 14dpo - beta 223, progesterone 13.8
12/8- 16dpo - beta 469, progesterone 17.4 

The office likes to see numbers above 1000, so I have to go back in again on Monday, but I'm feeling very positive!

Jparr- thanks again for your words of encouragement this week about the progesterone numbers. You definitely made me calmer. 

Renzal - congrats on seeing the heartbeat!


----------



## epump

Yay for a heartbeat, Renzal!! That is soooo encouraging!

aegold, I think your numbers look GREAT! That's a great doubling time! Progesterone is sooooo tricky. My RE office told me to expect to see fluctuation. Your corpus luteum produces progesterone in "surges" so depending on the time of the day, etc. your progesterone will fluctuate. I had my progesterone drawn for a few weeks and it always went up/down a little but stayed within a certain range. And as JPARR said, some women just have different ranges. All that to say, I think your progesterone numbers look PERFECT!


----------



## Renzalxx

Just curious, when I had my scan the doc told me I had a 9cm cyst on my ovary....she didn't seem overly worried about it but mentioned I may have some pain when it breaks down??? Anyone else experienced this?

Aegold! Great numbers luvvie, everything looks perfect, you must be wrapped x


----------



## Michelle78

Renzal, I currently have a 4-5 cm cyst on my right ovary. They 1st picked it up at my 7 week u/s. At its largest it was around 7 cm. My docs are also unconcerned by it but have just told me that if I start feeling intense pain in that area that I need to come in and have them check it out. I haven't really had any pain with it. I get occasional pains on the right, but also on the left where there is no cyst, so I think most of the pains I get are just random pains from the pregnancy. Mine started getting smaller around week 13.


----------



## aegold

epump said:


> Yay for a heartbeat, Renzal!! That is soooo encouraging!
> 
> aegold, I think your numbers look GREAT! That's a great doubling time! Progesterone is sooooo tricky. My RE office told me to expect to see fluctuation. Your corpus luteum produces progesterone in "surges" so depending on the time of the day, etc. your progesterone will fluctuate. I had my progesterone drawn for a few weeks and it always went up/down a little but stayed within a certain range. And as JPARR said, some women just have different ranges. All that to say, I think your progesterone numbers look PERFECT!

epump - thanks for good explanation about progesterone and encouragement. I was so freaked out by my first progesterone number, but am now feeling calmer. I hope my numbers from my blood draw tomorrow continue the good trend. 



Renzalxx said:


> Just curious, when I had my scan the doc told me I had a 9cm cyst on my ovary....she didn't seem overly worried about it but mentioned I may have some pain when it breaks down??? Anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Aegold! Great numbers luvvie, everything looks perfect, you must be wrapped x

Thanks! I am feeling very hopeful and positive!


----------



## Renzalxx

Michelle78 said:


> Renzal, I currently have a 4-5 cm cyst on my right ovary. They 1st picked it up at my 7 week u/s. At its largest it was around 7 cm. My docs are also unconcerned by it but have just told me that if I start feeling intense pain in that area that I need to come in and have them check it out. I haven't really had any pain with it. I get occasional pains on the right, but also on the left where there is no cyst, so I think most of the pains I get are just random pains from the pregnancy. Mine started getting smaller around week 13.

Thanks heaps Michelle, you have put my mind at ease... just wasnt sure if they caused any complications but I will just trust my body and if anything feels odd, will let my doc know. Cheers xxx:flower:


----------



## libbyloulou

Hi ladies,

Hope ur all doing ok! Congrats on seeing the heartbeat renzal - that must have been awesome! 

Presh, are you due your scan soon?

I'm currently in the 2ww. I'm 5dpo but don't feel any symptoms so think I might be out for this month :cry:

My brother rang me last week to tell me his wife is expecting a baby.....mixed emotions. I really wasn't expecting it so I think that was worse. I feel so selfish in feeling upset about it. Don't get me wrong i am pleased for them, its just another reminder that I'm not pregnant. I'm sure you all know what i mean! 

Anyway, must be positive - maybe this is our month! 

P.s. its nearly Christmas! Xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

libbyloulou said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope ur all doing ok! Congrats on seeing the heartbeat renzal - that must have been awesome!
> 
> Presh, are you due your scan soon?
> 
> I'm currently in the 2ww. I'm 5dpo but don't feel any symptoms so think I might be out for this month :cry:
> 
> My brother rang me last week to tell me his wife is expecting a baby.....mixed emotions. I really wasn't expecting it so I think that was worse. I feel so selfish in feeling upset about it. Don't get me wrong i am pleased for them, its just another reminder that I'm not pregnant. I'm sure you all know what i mean!
> 
> Anyway, must be positive - maybe this is our month!
> 
> P.s. its nearly Christmas! Xxx

Noooo way, you cant give up hope yet. My BFP came 4 days AFTER AF was due to there is still a chance.... Keep positive luvvie xx:flower:


----------



## PreshFest

libbyloulou said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope ur all doing ok! Congrats on seeing the heartbeat renzal - that must have been awesome!
> 
> Presh, are you due your scan soon?
> 
> I'm currently in the 2ww. I'm 5dpo but don't feel any symptoms so think I might be out for this month :cry:
> 
> My brother rang me last week to tell me his wife is expecting a baby.....mixed emotions. I really wasn't expecting it so I think that was worse. I feel so selfish in feeling upset about it. Don't get me wrong i am pleased for them, its just another reminder that I'm not pregnant. I'm sure you all know what i mean!
> 
> Anyway, must be positive - maybe this is our month!
> 
> P.s. its nearly Christmas! Xxx

Yes! I have my scan on Thursday and I'll be 7w 6d! I've been feeling like total rubbish lately, so that is helping reassure me. So I'm really not even worried about the scan. I'm sure that will change as it gets closer, though. 

And at 5dpo you really wouldn't be feeling any symptoms! It's still too early for implantation, so don't give up hope yet!! GL!


----------



## libbyloulou

Thanks girlies! I'm trying not to talk myself out of it just yet. Had a funny feeling in my stomach all day but not sure if I'm imagining it! 

Presh, so exciting, hope u stay chilled about it!


----------



## pixxie1232001

I have been having horrible luck with birth control and now my period is about 4 days late. I had a dose of Mexthotrexate on September 30th and had two regular periods during that time, this was supposed to be my third cycle and nothing has came. I am very worried right now,because I was told that i would have to terminate the pregnancy if I get pregnant within the 3 month time frame. I am taking a pregnancy test today but just wondering would i have to terminate if i am pregnant?:shrug:


----------



## PreshFest

pixxie1232001 said:


> I have been having horrible luck with birth control and now my period is about 4 days late. I had a dose of Mexthotrexate on September 30th and had two regular periods during that time, this was supposed to be my third cycle and nothing has came. I am very worried right now,because I was told that i would have to terminate the pregnancy if I get pregnant within the 3 month time frame. I am taking a pregnancy test today but just wondering would i have to terminate if i am pregnant?:shrug:

Have you been taking any folic acid? You do not need to terminate the pregnancy by any means, though. that is ridiculous. If you are pregnant, get your folate levels checked. And in any case, start taking as much folic acid as possible RIGHT NOW! But I truly believe that you will be fine. GO test and let us know!!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

No I have not been taking folic acid, I eat a lot of spinich and greens and thats where I get most of my folic acid from, and my doctor has not seen a issue with my natural way to get it after the methotrexate. I am just so worried and scared.


----------



## PreshFest

pixxie1232001 said:


> No I have not been taking folic acid, I eat a lot of spinich and greens and thats where I get most of my folic acid from, and my doctor has not seen a issue with my natural way to get it after the methotrexate. I am just so worried and scared.

There's definitely nothing wrong with getting it the natural way...but if you are pregnant, you need to be sure you're getting as much as possible. Plenty of folic acid is essential and if your levels are too low it could cause neural tube defects. But still... if you are pregnant you do not need to terminate. So don't stress about that. You've given your body plenty of time! I was told that I could start ttc after ONE period. I didn't trust that, though, so I waited for 2 and then got pregnant after 3!


----------



## pixxie1232001

:flower:


PreshFest said:


> pixxie1232001 said:
> 
> 
> No I have not been taking folic acid, I eat a lot of spinich and greens and thats where I get most of my folic acid from, and my doctor has not seen a issue with my natural way to get it after the methotrexate. I am just so worried and scared.
> 
> There's definitely nothing wrong with getting it the natural way...but if you are pregnant, you need to be sure you're getting as much as possible. Plenty of folic acid is essential and if your levels are too low it could cause neural tube defects. But still... if you are pregnant you do not need to terminate. So don't stress about that. You've given your body plenty of time! I was told that I could start ttc after ONE period. I didn't trust that, though, so I waited for 2 and then got pregnant after 3!Click to expand...

Thank you so much!! You are helping me relax a little bit more, next fear is another ectopic. They did surgery also, but saved my tube and now i am worried about scar tissue causing another ectopic in that tube...prayin for some positive.


----------



## PreshFest

pixxie1232001 said:


> :flower:
> 
> 
> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixxie1232001 said:
> 
> 
> No I have not been taking folic acid, I eat a lot of spinich and greens and thats where I get most of my folic acid from, and my doctor has not seen a issue with my natural way to get it after the methotrexate. I am just so worried and scared.
> 
> There's definitely nothing wrong with getting it the natural way...but if you are pregnant, you need to be sure you're getting as much as possible. Plenty of folic acid is essential and if your levels are too low it could cause neural tube defects. But still... if you are pregnant you do not need to terminate. So don't stress about that. You've given your body plenty of time! I was told that I could start ttc after ONE period. I didn't trust that, though, so I waited for 2 and then got pregnant after 3!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!! You are helping me relax a little bit more, next fear is another ectopic. They did surgery also, but saved my tube and now i am worried about scar tissue causing another ectopic in that tube...prayin for some positive.Click to expand...

That is all of our biggest fear! Luckily, I think out of all of us that are pregnant again on this thread, none have had a repeat ectopic and we all have both tubes, I think! When are you going to take the test?


----------



## pixxie1232001

later on today, i will let you all know soon


----------



## libbyloulou

Pixxie, i agree with press. There is no way you would need to terminate it. My doc told me they only have evidence of birth defects if conceived within the first couple of weeks but to wait the 3 months to be sure. Let us know when you have tested and good luck! X


----------



## Gwenylovey

Pixxie, I agree with what has been stated so far! My OB told me I could start ttc again after my first AF. I actually considered it, but will be out of the country for three weeks and was just afraid to not be able to get appropriate medical attention if I needed it. So if you are pregnant then you should be fine! I definitely would like to agree with Presh in particular that you should start taking folic acid ASAP. Even if you are not pregnant, it is a good idea to start taking it so that you can feel assured that your folate levels are where they should be. Methotrexate striped our bodies of folate, but it is easy to replenish in your body.

Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## aegold

Pixxie - I also agree with what was stated - you have had enough time from the shot. Just start taking folic now!

I just got my third round of numbers back. My beta went up a lot, but my progesterone went down a little. The doctor said since it is over 10 everything is fine, but I can't help but worry. Anyway here are my numbers. 

12/6 14dpo
Beta 223
Progesterone 13.8

12/8 16dpo
Beta 469
Progesterone 17.4

12/12 20dpo
Beta 3281
Progesterone 13.9

I'm going to try to just stay calm. I know epump said that her doctor told her progesterone levels can go up and down. So I'll be calm and positive. My ultrasound is scheduled for 12/22, so I'll just wait to freak out then.


----------



## pixxie1232001

Well took a pregnancy test and it came back as a BFN so gonna watch for the AF. I am not ready to try for another baby still, I was just a couple days late changing my patch and my period was late so I got worried. Maybe its just stress from finals that are keeping it late. I am just not ready to move on still...Just need more time. :(


----------



## PreshFest

pixxie1232001 said:


> Well took a pregnancy test and it came back as a BFN so gonna watch for the AF. I am not ready to try for another baby still, I was just a couple days late changing my patch and my period was late so I got worried. Maybe its just stress from finals that are keeping it late. I am just not ready to move on still...Just need more time. :(

Glad it was negative... It's definitely best to wait until you're ready, I think.


----------



## Annie77

I am around 9dpo and whilst I was keen not to symptom spot it has become quite hard to ignore the whole travel sick feeling, intermittent cramps and back pain.

However - today, about 4 hours ago i started to get some discomfort in my right side of abdomen. It was a bit like a pulled muscle and I am absolutely beside myself with worry that it (if there is an it!) is implanting in my right tube, where my ectopic was in aug/sept.

Has anyone else had these pains in ectopic side but went on to have a BFP with a baby implanting in the right place? I get ovulation pain on that side, even when I ovulate from left ovary so I am hoping it is just implanation in my womb causing irritation and pain. I never get IB so that can't even reassure me.


----------



## JPARR01

I was getting cramping right before I got my BFP and even after and was reassured at my first scan that everything was fine.


----------



## libbyloulou

Press - all the best for your scan today :happydance: let us know how it goes!

I'm 7dpo and also trying not to look for symptoms, however, normally my boobs have started to hurt by this time whether I've been pregnant or not and they don't feel any different at all. Do you think this means I'm out for the month?


----------



## BERDC99

Stalking to see if Phresh had her u/s yet?


----------



## PreshFest

.


----------



## PreshFest

Annie77 said:


> I am around 9dpo and whilst I was keen not to symptom spot it has become quite hard to ignore the whole travel sick feeling, intermittent cramps and back pain.
> 
> However - today, about 4 hours ago i started to get some discomfort in my right side of abdomen. It was a bit like a pulled muscle and I am absolutely beside myself with worry that it (if there is an it!) is implanting in my right tube, where my ectopic was in aug/sept.
> 
> Has anyone else had these pains in ectopic side but went on to have a BFP with a baby implanting in the right place? I get ovulation pain on that side, even when I ovulate from left ovary so I am hoping it is just implanation in my womb causing irritation and pain. I never get IB so that can't even reassure me.

I replied to this yesterday, but apparently it didn't post! Anyway, I've had ectopic pain on my ectopic side everyday since I ended up in the ER. I've been told that it's very normal and is most likely scar tissue or even just further healing. For me, if I have gas (lol) it irritates that tube and it hurts really bad. But even now at 8wks pregnant it still hurts every single day... I really hope it goes away someday soon...

But at 9-10 dpo, I really do think it would be too early to feel any ectopic pain, but I'm not too sure. When are you testing?


----------



## TrAyBaby

good luck presh x


----------



## PreshFest

Ugh. Not sure what to think right now. Measured at 6w2d and saw the heartbeat but the machine wasn't good enough to get a reading. The doc said it looked like it was at 90 which is really low :(. But it did grow appropriately in the last two weeks. I might call and talk to my midwife to see if they can send me to an ultrasound clinic where they have better equipment...


----------



## BERDC99

PreshFest said:


> Ugh. Not sure what to think right now. Measured at 6w2d and saw the heartbeat but the machine wasn't good enough to get a reading. The doc said it looked like it was at 90 which is really low :(. But it did grow appropriately in the last two weeks. I might call and talk to my midwife to see if they can send me to an ultrasound clinic where they have better equipment...


For 6w and 2d I believe that 90 is a good rate. Don't stress over it. You have growth and a heartbeat. Let us know what the midwife says. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> Ugh. Not sure what to think right now. Measured at 6w2d and saw the heartbeat but the machine wasn't good enough to get a reading. The doc said it looked like it was at 90 which is really low :(. But it did grow appropriately in the last two weeks. I might call and talk to my midwife to see if they can send me to an ultrasound clinic where they have better equipment...

Hi presh
That is EXACTLY the same reading I got when I thought I was approx 8 weeks....spin out! I think our eggies are in unison...don't stress I was told all was good and that just oved late and with implantation taking 7-10 days, the dates all add up! Keep positive hunny x


----------



## PreshFest

I'm pretty sure I oved 11/6. We haven't bd'd since 11/7... So what would you make of that?


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> I'm pretty sure I oved 11/6. We haven't bd'd since 11/7... So what would you make of that?

Not sure, I kind of have a similar situation where hubby left for 4 weeks work and they have clocked me in as conceiving four days AFTER he left? Only time will tell hey, we just need to keep thinking happy thoughts and try not to stress out....


----------



## Gwenylovey

PreshFest said:


> Ugh. Not sure what to think right now. Measured at 6w2d and saw the heartbeat but the machine wasn't good enough to get a reading. The doc said it looked like it was at 90 which is really low :(. But it did grow appropriately in the last two weeks. I might call and talk to my midwife to see if they can send me to an ultrasound clinic where they have better equipment...


Yeah, that is confusing Presh. At least the growth has been normal for the past couple of weeks - that seems like a good sign. If I were you, I'd do what you're thinking and get an ultrasound done at a place with better machines... that's what they did when they were trying to diagnose my ectopic. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## Renzalxx

Just went to meet my midwife For the first time yesterday and raised my concerns at being 12 days out on my last scan (thought i was 8 but only 6w2d) and she said it was completely fine.she said there and many contributing factors to make you less advanced in the pregnancy than what your dates calculate and that they were not concerned at all.
Hope that puts your mind at rest a bit presh.


----------



## PreshFest

Renzalxx said:


> Just went to meet my midwife For the first time yesterday and raised my concerns at being 12 days out on my last scan (thought i was 8 but only 6w2d) and she said it was completely fine.she said there and many contributing factors to make you less advanced in the pregnancy than what your dates calculate and that they were not concerned at all.
> Hope that puts your mind at rest a bit presh.

It does just a little! So funny we are having the exact same issues!! The heart rate is what concerns me, though.. Still hoping for the best :)


----------



## libbyloulou

Presh, have u decided if u will try and get another scan in? Hope ur ok!

I've got a throat infection....boo! Does that mean all my temps will be off until I'm better? I wanted to get a full month of tempting in as I've just started on fertility friend.


----------



## PreshFest

libbyloulou said:


> Presh, have u decided if u will try and get another scan in? Hope ur ok!
> 
> I've got a throat infection....boo! Does that mean all my temps will be off until I'm better? I wanted to get a full month of tempting in as I've just started on fertility friend.

My next scan is scheduled for Jan 10th. So, that's a loooong time to wait. I'm sure if I really wanted to i could get one booked before then, but I really DON'T want to. This is hard enough as it is, so I'm just going to wait and hope for the best.


----------



## TrAyBaby

Eeeeeek girls I have my gender scan in just over 2 hours :)


----------



## TrAyBaby

eeeeeeeeeeeeek we are team :pink: its a girl :happydance:


----------



## JPARR01

Congrats Tray! That is wonderful news! Do you have a scan photo?!!?


----------



## PreshFest

I couldn't take it anymore so I went for another scan today. It was very thorough, so I really trust it. Unfortunately it was the same results as the other one. Baby is measuring about 2 weeks behind with a heart rate of 93. Both very bad signs. I'm not holding out any hope and I'm just preparing myself for the miscarriage to start. : (


----------



## Gwenylovey

PreshFest said:


> I couldn't take it anymore so I went for another scan today. It was very thorough, so I really trust it. Unfortunately it was the same results as the other one. Baby is measuring about 2 weeks behind with a heart rate of 93. Both very bad signs. I'm not holding out any hope and I'm just preparing myself for the miscarriage to start. : (

I'm so sorry to hear that Presh :( Did the doctor/tech seem concerned? I'm keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Gwenylovey

TrAyBaby said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeek we are team :pink: its a girl :happydance:

Congrats on your baby girl, Tray! Very exciting indeed :)


----------



## libbyloulou

Congratulations Tray! 

Presh, all will be good xxx


----------



## libbyloulou

I'm so sorry presh, page didn't update til I sent the last message. Praying it will all turn out good for you xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

Oh Presh, don't give up hope just yet, did the doc seem concerned? I am starting to worry myself now...Will be keeping you in my thoughts hunny, keep us posted xxx

Congratulations on a wee little girl Tray xxx you must me chuffed to bits xxx


----------



## JPARR01

Don't give up hope yet Presh. Sorry you are having to go through this right now. xoxoxo


----------



## BERDC99

Presh I found this for you.
A normal heartbeat at 6-7 weeks would be 90-110 beats per minute. from https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm


----------



## TrAyBaby

never give up hope Presh, i'll be keeping you and your bubba in my thoughts too x


----------



## PreshFest

BERDC99 said:


> Presh I found this for you.
> A normal heartbeat at 6-7 weeks would be 90-110 beats per minute. from https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm

I'm 8w3d, though. Small with a low hr is recipe for disaster, I think. Only time will tell. I'll keep you all updated. Thanks for all of the support so far : )


----------



## epump

Thinking of you, Presh! I'm so sorry for all the uncertainty and pray that things work out.


----------



## aegold

Presh - So sorry you are going through all this. I'm keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Buzz1

hi, 

Im not TTC after ectopic as i only had the shot 2 days ago, so in a few months ill be joining you lovely ladies.

In the meantime i was wondering what side effects you had after the shot? as ive been having twinges in both my sides and mild cramping, also feeling sick morning and night? 

Im so worried that i will still need surgery after the shot... how effective is it?

I was 6 weeks along, miscarried one little baby and then had another one in my tube. 

Im also worried about trying again to soon incase it happens again or if theres problems with the baby

any advice would be great

xxxxx


----------



## PreshFest

Buzz1 said:


> hi,
> 
> Im not TTC after ectopic as i only had the shot 2 days ago, so in a few months ill be joining you lovely ladies.
> 
> In the meantime i was wondering what side effects you had after the shot? as ive been having twinges in both my sides and mild cramping, also feeling sick morning and night?
> 
> Im so worried that i will still need surgery after the shot... how effective is it?
> 
> I was 6 weeks along, miscarried one little baby and then had another one in my tube.
> 
> Im also worried about trying again to soon incase it happens again or if theres problems with the baby
> 
> any advice would be great
> 
> xxxxx

Hey, Buzz! I still have twinges on my ectopic side and I'm almost 9w pregnant... I still had some normal pregnancy symptoms after the methotrexate, but that's totally normal. You are still pregnant right now, so as your hormone levels start to go down, your symptoms should start to go away, too. And try not to worry about it not working...it works. It's very powerful. The cramping is normal, too. Especially if you've miscarried one. your uterus is probably just trying to clear out and get back to normal.

So sorry for your losses :cry: But many ladies in here have gone on to have successful pregnancies, so there's hope for us all!:hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Buzz1 said:


> hi,
> 
> Im not TTC after ectopic as i only had the shot 2 days ago, so in a few months ill be joining you lovely ladies.
> 
> In the meantime i was wondering what side effects you had after the shot? as ive been having twinges in both my sides and mild cramping, also feeling sick morning and night?
> 
> Im so worried that i will still need surgery after the shot... how effective is it?
> 
> I was 6 weeks along, miscarried one little baby and then had another one in my tube.
> 
> Im also worried about trying again to soon incase it happens again or if theres problems with the baby
> 
> any advice would be great
> 
> xxxxx

Hi Buzz, and welcome! You have come to the right place. I second Presh's advice and comments. I also had twinges of pain and cramps for the first couple of weeks after the methotrexate and I bled for about three and a half weeks straight after the shot. I also was in excruciating pain four days after I got the shot and was afraid that my tube had ruptured. I was admitted to the hospital for a couple of day so that I could be monitored, but it turns out that it was just the fetus aborting out of the tube that was so painful and causing some internal bleeding. I'm not telling you this to scare you, but just to let you know that there are a wide variety of reactions to the metho. The most important thing is to listen to your body and be in touch with your doctor if anything concerning happens (e.g. severe pain, heavy bleeding, shoulder pain, light headedness, dizzyness). The vast majority of the time the shot itself is good enough, but there are some instances where surgery becomes necessary.

Waiting for my levels to reach zero felt like FOREVER, but the time will come before you know it. I also felt like I would never finish up my three months to begin ttc again, but they will be up in January! Good luck and keep us posted on your progress :)


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Anybody remember their symptoms after the actual surgery? Laparoscopy? I'm still cramping on the opposite side now but the bleeding is gone. Has been for a little while. I'm guessing I can TTC right away since I didn't have the shot. I don't think my doctor is going to recheck my hCG. They were low in the beginning and I am sure I lost the pregnancy very early on. Ugh. I just want to try! lol


----------



## Annie77

Presh - keeping all fx'd for you. Working in the health profession, I hear wonderful stories everyday about how on paper things can look bad and then in real life they work out fine. I really hope you are one of these stories.

I got AF on Monday so am now just waiting to try again on Hogmanay. DH suggested having a party but I am really just wanting to babydance :happydance: ! Although I was a little sad that the witch came we did only get the red light on the 4th dec and I ovulated on the 5th so it is early days.

I did get the ectopic/right sided type pain on 9dpo though - wondering if something wasn't actually trying to implant?


----------



## libbyloulou

Hi buzz, welcome to the forum. I'm also very sorry for your loss and knoe you have fpund somewhere that can offer you lots of advice and support. Like gweny said there are very varied reactions to methotrexate and just keep a close eye on your body for any danger signs that it hasn't worked as well as it should. 

I had 2 shots of methotrexate a week apart as the first didn't do the job. It took 5 weeks for my levels to go down and I bled for this whole time plus 2 weeks prior to the first shot (don't think its common to bleed for that long). I get pain on my left side when I ovulaye now which i didn't used to and have had more illness since (not sure if that's connected - flu, cold and tonsilitis) but thats it really. I hope the next 3 months fly by for you, although i know its quite a daunting prospect! 

Hi lovebotlass, all of the girls on here were treated with methotrexate so not sure on the advice you will get but I hope you find someone eho can answer your questions.

Annie sorry ur out for this month but good luck for the hogmanay baby dance


----------



## Buzz1

thanks 

The docs just rang for my test results and said that they have gone up but its not unusual on day 4, and will see how they are on day 7...

is it normal ? im no worried :-( 

xx


----------



## PreshFest

Buzz1 said:


> thanks
> 
> The docs just rang for my test results and said that they have gone up but its not unusual on day 4, and will see how they are on day 7...
> 
> is it normal ? im no worried :-(
> 
> xx

I think that happens more often than not! Mine shot way up a week after the shot and then started dropping quickly :) My docs warned me about it before they gave me the shots.


----------



## Buzz1

PreshFest said:


> Buzz1 said:
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> The docs just rang for my test results and said that they have gone up but its not unusual on day 4, and will see how they are on day 7...
> 
> is it normal ? im no worried :-(
> 
> xx
> 
> I think that happens more often than not! Mine shot way up a week after the shot and then started dropping quickly :) My docs warned me about it before they gave me the shots.Click to expand...

Thank you, 

Im just so worried, every twinge i get i panic that im going to have to be rushed into hospital.. They said its preety normal for it to rise , but im just hoping that it will come down xmas day/boxing day... 
what worries me is they say, if u feel dizzy or get pain come straight in... im like :wacko: i no its serious stuff but i just want this to be over now.. does the shot always work? is there anyone on here whos had the shot and still needed surgery?? 
I was bleeding loads before the shot and now im still bleeding but its dying down abit.. i just dont no whats normal ? 

xx


----------



## JPARR01

My numbers did go up by day 4 and then by day 7 went down. xoxoox It is perfectly normal.


----------



## epump

My numbers went up too and then started going down! Hang in there! xxoo


----------



## libbyloulou

My numbers went up day 4 then stayed the same day 7 so I had another shot then and they started to fall. I was worried like you that something wasnt right, especially as I bled for such a long time but it turned out fine. Keep strong x


----------



## Renzalxx

Hey Buzz
So sorry you are having to go through this at Christmas, it is a horrible experience.
I had multidose MTX shots (one shot every second day for 8 days) and my levels went up on/around day 4, then plataued for a few days then started to drop slowly. After about 2 weeks I had a massive bleed and then they came down super fast. I felt lots of twinges, gas pains (very painful) and weirdness in my abdomen the whole time as well.
I know its hard but try not to stress too much, you only need to go back through this thread to see how successful the MTX shots are and most ladys here have conceived again straight away. Try enjoy your Christmas break hun (i know easier said then done) and take it easy as much as possible. 
Sending you a big Christmas cuddle on the breeze. Mwah xxxx :xmas6:


----------



## aegold

Just thought I'd give an update - I had my 6 week ultrasound today
(at6w1d) and it went great! Saw the little one and saw and heard the heartbeat which was at 115 beats per minute. I was so relived that I started crying! My next scan will be on 1/3 as my doctor's office likes to see the heartbeat above 120.


----------



## Renzalxx

Congrats Aegold, bet you are on top of the world....:xmas8:


----------



## JPARR01

aegold said:


> Just thought I'd give an update - I had my 6 week ultrasound today
> (at6w1d) and it went great! Saw the little one and saw and heard the heartbeat which was at 115 beats per minute. I was so relived that I started crying! My next scan will be on 1/3 as my doctor's office likes to see the heartbeat above 120.

That heart rate is perfect for 6w1d! My baby girls heart rate was 117 at 6w4d. I am guessing girl for you!


----------



## libbyloulou

That's brilliant news Aegold! What a great Christmas present! :happydance:


----------



## aegold

Thanks everyone! I'm definitely Letting myself feel more excited now. We told my in-laws by phone yesterday and are telling my parents in person today. It makes me feel like it is a lot more real!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Congrats, aegold! That is amazing and absolutely beautiful. Once a heartbeat is seen, the chances of a miscarriage is decreased by...well, a lot lol. Don't really remember the actual stats. But yay!! Time to do the preggo happy dance. :happydance:

I totally forgot this was a thread about TTC after the shot. Duh lol. Well, whatever. I'll still be a part of this group since we all had ectopics. I think I'm about to ovulate soon. I really do. And then I am praying to catch that egg. [-o&lt;


----------



## TrAyBaby

aegold that is really good news, congrats.

Merry Christmas everyone, i hope you all have a wonderful one :xmas9:


----------



## Renzalxx

MERRY CHRISTMAS all you lovely ladies!
Thankyou all for your wonderful support over the last year and here's hoping Santa brings you nice healthy little beans for Christmas xxx Mwah xx


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Merry Christmas! Or Merry Christmas Eve! :) I hope you all seriously enjoy the holidays and let's bring in the New Year with positivity! It's almost a new year, which means new trials and new miracles!


----------



## libbyloulou

I'm out for this month......af arrived last night...boo! 

On a brighter note.....it's Christmas day tomorrow....have a great one everyone and see you in 2012!

xxxxxx :xmas5:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Boo to AF!! Sorry, libby :( But I am loving your positive attitude. Keep it up! 

I'm still waiting for AF...feels like it's been forever, but only 15 days since the operation. When am I going to O? Also, it's strange, but in the past day, I've been needing to urinate a lot more frequently. Why? I'm not pregnant anymore. All of my symptoms have gone a little while ago, and then bam, frequent urination. Hubby and I only BD once, and that was on 12/21. WTF is going on? lol


----------



## kmp

Hello ladies, I am new to this thread. I had my first shot on Nov 22 and the second on Nov 29 because my numbers didn't go down enough. They were up to 5300. I have been bleeding since about the 28th and it will seem to slow down then I will get big clots and it will pick up again. My beta is finally down to 101 but it has been like 5 weeks and frankly I am getting very impatient and tired of bleeding. How long did it take you all to get a negative beta and stop bleeding? I have to wait to get an HSG when bleeding stops and negative beta and am getting very tired of waiting... Also how long were you advised to wait before trying again and how long before you started on prenatal vitamins again. Sorry for so many ????'s but I feel like I haven't been given enough info from my dr.


----------



## PreshFest

kmp said:


> Hello ladies, I am new to this thread. I had my first shot on Nov 22 and the second on Nov 29 because my numbers didn't go down enough. They were up to 5300. I have been bleeding since about the 28th and it will seem to slow down then I will get big clots and it will pick up again. My beta is finally down to 101 but it has been like 5 weeks and frankly I am getting very impatient and tired of bleeding. How long did it take you all to get a negative beta and stop bleeding? I have to wait to get an HSG when bleeding stops and negative beta and am getting very tired of waiting... Also how long were you advised to wait before trying again and how long before you started on prenatal vitamins again. Sorry for so many ????'s but I feel like I haven't been given enough info from my dr.

Hi Kmp! So sorry for your loss :( I only bled for about 5 days after my ectopic and then got my period 26-27 days after that. But I know it's pretty normal to bleed for quite a while. I was told that I could start trying after one period, but after doing a lot of research, I decided to wait three months. The methotrexate messes with your folic acid levels, so I wanted to be sure to get mine restored before making another baby..neural tube defects are nothing to mess around with!

As for the prenatals, I was told to only wait one week after the methotrexate to start taking them again. But I didn't... I waited until my levels were at zero first. I would assume your levels should start dropping pretty quickly from here... Good luck to you!!! :hugs:


----------



## epump

Sorry for your loss, kmp. :hug:

I didn't start bleeding until a week after my shot - then I bled for about a week or so. My period came on schedule about 28 days after the bleeding stopped.

It took me about 4 weeks to reach 0.

I stopped all folic acid until my numbers reached 0. Then I started taking my prenatal (with 800mcg of folic acid) and then an additional 400 mcg of folic acid just to be safe. 

DH and I waited 4 months (had the shot on March 16th and pretty sure I conceived this baby I'm currently pregnant with on July 12th). I waited the extra month to get some testing done (HSG, etc.).

I hope this helps hun! xoxo


----------



## kmp

Thank you epump and preshfest! I do plan on waiting at least 3 months before ttc, but I am supposed to get an HSG and I kinda want to get that out of the way because I may need a laproscopic surgery to remove a septate and I want to combine wait times. In other words, I don't want to wait an additional month or two for the surgery on top of the 3 months from the MTX time. I have found much relief and hope from stories of conception after an ectopic on this thread! I just want to make sure I take care of other risk factors (septate) as I had an early miscarriage in August as well. Third time will hopefully be the charm.


----------



## Buzz1

well, i had to have another shot 2 days ago as my levels were rising, now they are dropping but very slowly, they were 1021 and now there 961 so only come down abit but im going back tomorrow so im hoping there dropping faster.
Ive had some awful pains today, some pains in my rectum and V , TMI sorry, i rang the doctor and they said its the injection working, did anyone else have these pains? they are awful cant even sit down without the pain :-( 

Another question i want to ask is when did u guys go back to work when you found out you had an ectopic and going through treatment? did u go back straight away or did u wait until you felt phyisically and emotionally ready? i dont think i can face work yet, and ive been of for about 2 weeks but my levels are still high and im cramping loads

thanks x


----------



## JPARR01

I was bleeding since the first day of my BFP. I had the methotrexate shot about 2 weeks after that and it took about 4 weeks and few days for my numbers to hit zero and for the bleeding to stop.  I did not start my prenatals or folic acid till my numbers hit zero. On the 4th cycles we started to TTC again and that was the cycle I got PG again. xoxo


----------



## PreshFest

Buzz1 said:


> well, i had to have another shot 2 days ago as my levels were rising, now they are dropping but very slowly, they were 1021 and now there 961 so only come down abit but im going back tomorrow so im hoping there dropping faster.
> Ive had some awful pains today, some pains in my rectum and V , TMI sorry, i rang the doctor and they said its the injection working, did anyone else have these pains? they are awful cant even sit down without the pain :-(
> 
> Another question i want to ask is when did u guys go back to work when you found out you had an ectopic and going through treatment? did u go back straight away or did u wait until you felt phyisically and emotionally ready? i dont think i can face work yet, and ive been of for about 2 weeks but my levels are still high and im cramping loads
> 
> thanks x

I started bleeding 1 week after I got my bfp. I went straight to the doctor and they thought I was miscarrying. I even had a trip to the ER after that and they also told me I was miscarrying. So, I guess it went like this:
BFP on July 13th
Started bleeding July 20th
Went to ER because of ectopic pain on July 23rd - sent home with miscarriage
Back to a different ER on July 25th because of severe ectopic pain and was finally diagnosed and given methotrexate.

So, I had a week and a half where I was thinking I was miscarrying, so I dealt with everything before actually being diagnosed properly. I was still at work during that time, though... Then once I was diagnosed with the ectopic, I was in the ER from 5pm-3am, so I obviously took that next day off, but I went back to work they day after that. I was still in a lot of pain, but I felt better being at work doing normal things rather than sitting at home feeling sorry for myself. I refused to let it get the best of me. I loved that baby and I mourned it, but at the same time I really just wanted to move on and not dwell. That's so easy to do when you lose a baby, so I let myself cry for a few days and then picked myself up and focused on the future!


----------



## libbyloulou

Buzz1, I'm sorry you are going through all that! I hope the treatment starts to do its stuff properly soon! Tmi but I had pains like that; hurt to sit and I would be in so much pain when going to the toilet that i would cry out. I convinced myself there was something really bad wrong but i guess the docs were right that it was just the treatment working as it improved over time. I carried on at work but had a couple of days off later on when I woke up feeling really low and couldn't face it, but its a personal thing really. Only you know how you will feel going back to work and facing the possibility of having to talk to people about it, who perhaps won't understand the pain you are feeling. I hope tomorrow's levels are good news!


----------



## kmp

Like Preshfest, I did not miss any work. I left work for a half day when the dr. office insisted I come in right away to get both shots, but went right back in the next day. It is very hard especially when there is additional stress at work on top of what you're going through, however, I agree that sometimes it is easier than being home sad all day. Also, I have spent the past four years building up my sick bank to cover my maternity leave and don't want to use it. I did have a lot of pain although mine was more abdominal, i guess I was fortunate in that my extreme pain hit more on a weekend when I didn't have work.


----------



## smurf1

Hello, I had a methotrexate shot in September and was told by one hospital to wait 3 months and to wait 6 months by another hospital... totallyconfused.com :help:

I am not sure how long you are supposed to wait but cannot wait for this year to be over and start a fresh in Jan... Roll on Sunday!!


----------



## Buzz1

Thanks guys, doctor called and my levels are now 636 so are coming down nicely now, just the thought of being ar work depresses me , my job is to help people who seem to have a million children and no secure way of living, i love my job but right now facing them will hurt me :(


----------



## kmp

Buzz1 said:


> Thanks guys, doctor called and my levels are now 636 so are coming down nicely now, just the thought of being ar work depresses me , my job is to help people who seem to have a million children and no secure way of living, i love my job but right now facing them will hurt me :(

I completely understand Buzz1. I am a school psychologist in a lower income school district and when I come across "families" where no one has any regard for the health or happiness of their many children it really does sicken me... This is when I question the concept of karma. They really do not appreciate the gift they have... I could go on quite a tirade, but I will spare you fabulous ladies...


----------



## kmp

On a funnier note, Homer Simpson (cartoon character from "The Simpsons") during one episode once said something along the lines of "Oh no, I have three kids and no money, why can't I have no kids and three monies"


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Buzz, I'm glad your numbers are decreasing so you can finally put this bad chapter behind you. When I found out I had an ectopic, I was still in my millitary uniform sitting in the ER. I was working that day. Had surgery and work gave me 2 weeks of convalescent leave to recover. It was extremely nice and I felt like I needed all that time to recover. I'm in a much better place mentally, and physically I'm feeling almost normal besides cramping and headaches. 

@kmp, I am a Homer Simpson addict. I am literally LOL'ing right now! Love that quote! 

I'm thinking I'm probably going to ovulate within the next few days. And I'm really just saying that lol. Ive been cramping like AF is about to show for two days now, though the cramps do feel a little different. Overall, I just feel crappy. Hope you ladies are looking forward to the new year!


----------



## Renzalxx

Ha Ha I love that you are currently feeling Psychadelic Lovebotlass! Happy New Year ladies, hope 2012 brings you all the happiness in the world xxx


----------



## coxy1978

Buzz1 said:


> Thanks guys, doctor called and my levels are now 636 so are coming down nicely now, just the thought of being ar work depresses me , my job is to help people who seem to have a million children and no secure way of living, i love my job but right now facing them will hurt me :(

I would also reccomend you take all the time you need and dont feel pressured to go back to work too soon. 
I also work very closely with families under assessment with their new born babies, to see if they need to go into care or if their parents can take them home. I knew i couldnt face all them babies and 'some' of the parents who couldnt give up their shitty life-style to keep their little one, so i actually didnt work for about 6 weeks i think. I didnt go back until my numbers were back at 0 and i felt the trauma was passing.

It definately is a personal choice and i understand why presh and others would go back to keep things off their mind, however, if when you go to your job you feel you will be facing some emotional factors or decision making, maybe you should wait until your mnid is in the right place....you dont want to make any errors at work do ya! xx 

take care and wishing you a speedy recovery. x


----------



## New Yorker

Hello ladies.

I haven't been here in a while since I had my ectopic. You ladies helped me through it but it's been hard to stay on the boards since I can't seem to get pregnant. I am so thrilled for you ladies that have moved on and gotten pregnant. I want that for all of us. But so excited for you guys.

Well, DH and I keep trying and really hope it happens soon. Getting AF every damn month is getting old! 

On another note, (catching up to the recent thread question) when I had the ectopic I happened to already have a few days off at work that I had already scheduled. But I did have to take a personal day prior to that for a breakdown crying episode I had at work between answering call bells. (I'm a Labor and Delivery Nurse and deliver babies for a living)... so it hit me hard at a particular moment at work. My colleagues and boss were very understanding and I went home. I was very sad for about a good month and cried at anything. But once my HCG levels got down to 0 and I was allowed to restart my Folic Acid and prenatals... I started to feel a lot better very fast. So, although everyone is different... you should (hopefully) start feeling better soon.


----------



## libbyloulou

New yorker, i hope everything works out for you soon....I know how you feel x 

Presh, just wondered how you are? Not long til your next scan?

Happy new year to everyone! Let's hope we all get bfps soon x


----------



## Annie77

Regarding staying off work I would like to add my experience. I work as a community therapist and this involves lots of driving, visiting people at home and carrying equipment. I couldn't have worked immediately following my ectopic as physically it was tough. I was bleeding lots and wouldn't have been able to access a toilet for hours at a time. Emotionally I couldn't deal with my management responsibilities or my complex patients problems. On that of all that I have two little girls that needed me so I had to save my energy for dealing with them etc. I stayed off for 3 weeks in total and don't regret it at all.


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to share my new years good news, over xmas and the new year we have been more relaxed and ntnp, so I was really surprised when I tested today and got what looks like a bfp!! I so hope this is a sticky bean and in the right place this time!! 

Good luck to anyone testing soon and a big thank you to all ladies with success stories after methotrexate, it's your stories that really help in the low times xxx :hugs:

Edit: Sorry pics aren't very good, damn phone!!
 



Attached Files:







02_01 bfp1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 9









02_01 bfp2.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## JPARR01

That is def a BFP! Congrats hun!!!!!! xoxoxoxox


----------



## TrAyBaby

CONGRATS that is defo a BFP :happydance:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Thank you ladies, I guess I'm just panicing as I only ever got faint bfp's with my ectopic but those were 5-9 weeks from my LMP and this time I'm only 4 weeks. I also keep reassuring myself as it was taken at 4pm on af due date and it's only an asda cheapy!! I am sending myself nuts, I hope I can get a docs app next week and talk them into doing bloods for me, thanx ladies you really do give me hope that this could be 3rd time lucky xxx


----------



## Annie77

Bells n Bump said:


> Thank you ladies, I guess I'm just panicing as I only ever got faint bfp's with my ectopic but those were 5-9 weeks from my LMP and this time I'm only 4 weeks. I also keep reassuring myself as it was taken at 4pm on af due date and it's only an asda cheapy!! I am sending myself nuts, I hope I can get a docs app next week and talk them into doing bloods for me, thanx ladies you really do give me hope that this could be 3rd time lucky xxx

Congrats!


----------



## Buzz1

Congrats xxxxxxx 

Can i just ask, when can i start excercising after methoraxte? I have a horse and im dying to get back riding , my levels are dropping but still 498 should i wait till zero? Did anyone excercise much after? X


----------



## libbyloulou

Congrats! What a great start to 2012 for you! xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

CONGRATULATIONS Bells, what wonderful news! Keep us posted to your progress. xxx:happydance:


----------



## kmp

Congratulations Bells!! Keep us update with your dr appt. Can I also ask how long has it been since your shot? I can't wait to be in your shoes!!


----------



## Bells n Bump

kmp said:


> Congratulations Bells!! Keep us update with your dr appt. Can I also ask how long has it been since your shot? I can't wait to be in your shoes!!

Hi Kmp, It has actually been almost a year since my shot, I had it feb 24th 2011, due to being made redundant etc we havent been back trying too long, this is our 5th cycle. Although there are ladies on here that have been successful quickly after starting back ttc. I really hope this is it but in the back of my mind I know its still early so every twinge or cramp is making me panic like mad, I think Ill be better once my line is darker. Good luck ttc, it will happen and thank you for everyones support, you ladies are the best!! 

Xxx


----------



## aegold

Congrats Bells!


----------



## New Yorker

Congratulations Bells! That is a line!!


----------



## PreshFest

Congrats Bells!!! Your eggo is definitely preggo! So excited for you! Just try to enjoy it if you can...don't stress too much! I know it's hard, though. :hugs:


----------



## nicky84

Hi all, so good to find others that are/ have been going through same as me.... I had a twin ectopic in September 2011 one on each side, apparently I'm a medical mystery! Not something you want to be told!! I've since had an appointment with the gynocologist who didn't seem that concerned....he sent me for a HSG, I recieved the all clear today!! :) 

This is out first month TTC again as we had to wait 3 cycles following the injection, I OV'd on Sunday so I'm 2 DPO today and I've been having twinge like pains on my right side, never had this after ovulation before and really anxious...they feel like ovulation pains but im 98% sure I ovulated 2 days ago, had 2 days peak on my CBFM, had OV pains and the CM to match.... Part of me thinking the pains could be a good thing as I've had 3 cycles since the ectopic and have never had these pains, and yet it's our first month TTC again and I have these pains....... 

Any of you had anything similar?? Wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## PreshFest

nicky84 said:


> Hi all, so good to find others that are/ have been going through same as me.... I had a twin ectopic in September 2011 one on each side, apparently I'm a medical mystery! Not something you want to be told!! I've since had an appointment with the gynocologist who didn't seem that concerned....he sent me for a HSG, I recieved the all clear today!! :)
> 
> This is out first month TTC again as we had to wait 3 cycles following the injection, I OV'd on Sunday so I'm 2 DPO today and I've been having twinge like pains on my right side, never had this after ovulation before and really anxious...they feel like ovulation pains but im 98% sure I ovulated 2 days ago, had 2 days peak on my CBFM, had OV pains and the CM to match.... Part of me thinking the pains could be a good thing as I've had 3 cycles since the ectopic and have never had these pains, and yet it's our first month TTC again and I have these pains.......
> 
> Any of you had anything similar?? Wishing you lots of :dust:

WOW! That is truly amazing...honestly... What are the odds of that happening? I am SO sorry for your losses, though. But I'm glad you are back at it again! DUST TO YOU!!! :hugs:

I've had pains in my ectopic tube just about everyday since it all happened in July. Still get them now at almost 11 weeks pregnant! Ovulation is very painful for me now as well. I never felt it before the ectopic. What's funny, though...is that I swear I ovulated on my ectopic side the cycle I got pregnant. I felt it, it hurt SO bad I could barely stand up. But when I had my first ultrasound, they saw the corpus luteum on my other side which means that's where I oved from. Crazy... we just never know what's going on in there!


----------



## nicky84

PreshFest said:


> nicky84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, so good to find others that are/ have been going through same as me.... I had a twin ectopic in September 2011 one on each side, apparently I'm a medical mystery! Not something you want to be told!! I've since had an appointment with the gynocologist who didn't seem that concerned....he sent me for a HSG, I recieved the all clear today!! :)
> 
> This is out first month TTC again as we had to wait 3 cycles following the injection, I OV'd on Sunday so I'm 2 DPO today and I've been having twinge like pains on my right side, never had this after ovulation before and really anxious...they feel like ovulation pains but im 98% sure I ovulated 2 days ago, had 2 days peak on my CBFM, had OV pains and the CM to match.... Part of me thinking the pains could be a good thing as I've had 3 cycles since the ectopic and have never had these pains, and yet it's our first month TTC again and I have these pains.......
> 
> Any of you had anything similar?? Wishing you lots of :dust:
> 
> WOW! That is truly amazing...honestly... What are the odds of that happening? I am SO sorry for your losses, though. But I'm glad you are back at it again! DUST TO YOU!!! :hugs:
> 
> I've had pains in my ectopic tube just about everyday since it all happened in July. Still get them now at almost 11 weeks pregnant! Ovulation is very painful for me now as well. I never felt it before the ectopic. What's funny, though...is that I swear I ovulated on my ectopic side the cycle I got pregnant. I felt it, it hurt SO bad I could barely stand up. But when I had my first ultrasound, they saw the corpus luteum on my other side which means that's where I oved from. Crazy... we just never know what's going on in there!Click to expand...

Thank you for the reply :) 

Congratulations on your little bean, it's so nice to hear good stories :happydance: 

What is strange is that my cycles went back to normal straight away after the ectopic and this is the 3rd cycle and prior to this cycle ive had no oains after OV but it's strange how this is the first month back TTC and I am feeling this aching pain in my right side.... Worried that if we caught and it maybe stuck, really apprehensive :(
Xx


----------



## PreshFest

nicky84 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicky84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, so good to find others that are/ have been going through same as me.... I had a twin ectopic in September 2011 one on each side, apparently I'm a medical mystery! Not something you want to be told!! I've since had an appointment with the gynocologist who didn't seem that concerned....he sent me for a HSG, I recieved the all clear today!! :)
> 
> This is out first month TTC again as we had to wait 3 cycles following the injection, I OV'd on Sunday so I'm 2 DPO today and I've been having twinge like pains on my right side, never had this after ovulation before and really anxious...they feel like ovulation pains but im 98% sure I ovulated 2 days ago, had 2 days peak on my CBFM, had OV pains and the CM to match.... Part of me thinking the pains could be a good thing as I've had 3 cycles since the ectopic and have never had these pains, and yet it's our first month TTC again and I have these pains.......
> 
> Any of you had anything similar?? Wishing you lots of :dust:
> 
> WOW! That is truly amazing...honestly... What are the odds of that happening? I am SO sorry for your losses, though. But I'm glad you are back at it again! DUST TO YOU!!! :hugs:
> 
> I've had pains in my ectopic tube just about everyday since it all happened in July. Still get them now at almost 11 weeks pregnant! Ovulation is very painful for me now as well. I never felt it before the ectopic. What's funny, though...is that I swear I ovulated on my ectopic side the cycle I got pregnant. I felt it, it hurt SO bad I could barely stand up. But when I had my first ultrasound, they saw the corpus luteum on my other side which means that's where I oved from. Crazy... we just never know what's going on in there!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the reply :)
> 
> Congratulations on your little bean, it's so nice to hear good stories :happydance:
> 
> What is strange is that my cycles went back to normal straight away after the ectopic and this is the 3rd cycle and prior to this cycle ive had no oains after OV but it's strange how this is the first month back TTC and I am feeling this aching pain in my right side.... Worried that if we caught and it maybe stuck, really apprehensive :(
> XxClick to expand...

My cycle was normal straigt away, too! Even more normal than it had been before. I feel very lucky... I know some bleed for weeks and then it can take a long time for their cycles to return.


----------



## Michelle78

Congrats Bells, I'm so excited for you!!

Buzz, I was also really impatient to start working out again after the shot. I think that I started running again before my levels got back down to zero. My doctor didn't have a problem with it. 

Presh, how is everything going with you, when is your next u/s?

AFM, I am officially at the halfway point since the twins will be here during week 37 at the latest. At my last appt, the u/s tech told us she thinks we are having twin girls! I have an u/s with the high risk dr tomorrow, so they will confirm the gender for us.

I hope all the new ladies catch some of the dust that this thread puts out!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Yay Michelle, all the best for tommorow... two little girls would be a dream xx


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, I think Im sending myself nuts and thought I would get your views, I took another hpt today with fmu and for some reason thought the line would be darker but its not, do you think I should leave it longer or is it bad news? Any feedback is appreciated I can take it good or bad xxx


----------



## bunni84

hey ladies

i also had the shot 3 weeks ago...my mineral reserves went so low it gave me muscle weakness...nasty, anyone get skin rash or any symptoms with it?

anyway doc told me to wait 2-3 months before trying again

i was 7 weeks gone and levels werent dropping when i started bleeding (i only found out the day before the bleeding that i was pregnant as i was on a long holiday and didnt test) and they didnt see any pregnancy...so they gave me the shot and now levels almost down to 0.

just wondering...is it safe for me to go gym now? bleeding almost stopped...


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow Michelle we are pretty much half way there YAY. Good luck for tomorrow, there seems to be a lot of girls on the go right now wooop. Ive been in my element shopping for little girly outfits in the sales.

Bells i wouldnt worry about the darkness of the lines, i tested for like 2 weeks straight after my first BFP and they never went really dark. A line is a line which means you have hcg in your system and thats all the line represents the darkness is no importance. For offical numbers go get a blood test done chica.

AFM ive been so ill over new years with a virus which nearly put me in hospital twice but im slowly on the mend. Sitting here smiling as my little one is awake and seems to be having a roll around in my tummy.

babydust to all the new ladies, hope the new year brings you your BFP's


----------



## Bells n Bump

Thank you Tray, I think its just past experience that is making me think something is gunna go wrong, but I am now trying my best to relax. I have a docs app on monday as thats the earliest I could get in, so I will see what they say then but they are not very keen on doing bloods for hcg, not sure why.

Glad to hear you are on the mend after being so ill and thank you again for your help xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Michelle78 said:


> Congrats Bells, I'm so excited for you!!
> 
> Buzz, I was also really impatient to start working out again after the shot. I think that I started running again before my levels got back down to zero. My doctor didn't have a problem with it.
> 
> Presh, how is everything going with you, when is your next u/s?
> 
> AFM, I am officially at the halfway point since the twins will be here during week 37 at the latest. At my last appt, the u/s tech told us she thinks we are having twin girls! I have an u/s with the high risk dr tomorrow, so they will confirm the gender for us.
> 
> I hope all the new ladies catch some of the dust that this thread puts out!!

I'm doing well! My next ultrasound is Jan 10th. So nervous. I'm pretty sure I've been feeling baby flutters, but I'm still trying not to get my hopes to high. I'll definitely keep you updated, though!


----------



## aegold

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi ladies, I think Im sending myself nuts and thought I would get your views, I took another hpt today with fmu and for some reason thought the line would be darker but its not, do you think I should leave it longer or is it bad news? Any feedback is appreciated I can take it good or bad xxx

The line on my hpts never got darker, but my numbers were really good and more than doubled. I decided not to take any more tests because it freaked me out to try to analyze the darkness of the lines. 

As for me, I had another scan yesterday at 7w6d. The little bean was definitely bigger than my 6 week scan (measuring right at 8 weeks) and the heartbeat was a strong 156. I'm finally feeling a little more relaxed and optimistic at this point. My next ultrasound is in four weeks. It will be nice to have a little break from going to the doctors.


----------



## Buzz1

pain :-( 

hey guys , i had my 2nd injection 11 days ago, last night i had pains in what i can only call as tube area? near public hair line.. it wasnt severe but it was there and not nice
Today, ive been extreamly tired , feeling sick and having retal pain , V pain and the tube pain again that seems to come and go, its not nice at all.

Im not back at the docs until monday, should i be worried about this pain or is it the ectopic removing itself? Im also bleeding lightly too


----------



## Buzz1

bunni84 said:


> hey ladies
> 
> i also had the shot 3 weeks ago...my mineral reserves went so low it gave me muscle weakness...nasty, anyone get skin rash or any symptoms with it?
> 
> anyway doc told me to wait 2-3 months before trying again
> 
> i was 7 weeks gone and levels werent dropping when i started bleeding (i only found out the day before the bleeding that i was pregnant as i was on a long holiday and didnt test) and they didnt see any pregnancy...so they gave me the shot and now levels almost down to 0.
> 
> just wondering...is it safe for me to go gym now? bleeding almost stopped...


Ive come out in spots!! not nice :(


----------



## PreshFest

Buzz1 said:


> bunni84 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies
> 
> i also had the shot 3 weeks ago...my mineral reserves went so low it gave me muscle weakness...nasty, anyone get skin rash or any symptoms with it?
> 
> anyway doc told me to wait 2-3 months before trying again
> 
> i was 7 weeks gone and levels werent dropping when i started bleeding (i only found out the day before the bleeding that i was pregnant as i was on a long holiday and didnt test) and they didnt see any pregnancy...so they gave me the shot and now levels almost down to 0.
> 
> just wondering...is it safe for me to go gym now? bleeding almost stopped...
> 
> 
> Ive come out in spots!! not nice :(Click to expand...

I would assume you are having a reaction to the injections, but i'm not too sure. You might want to call your doc to be sure and safe!

As for pain in your ectopic tube, I think you can expect that to last for a while. My doctor told me that your body reabsorbs the tissue/baby..it doesn't make it's way out. So I think that's probably what causes that pain. And I think for me, since I still have pain in my tube, it's probably leftover scar tissue or something.

Call your doc, though...coming out in spots can't be good. I'm so sorry you are going through this right now! :hugs:


----------



## Buzz1

PreshFest said:


> Buzz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bunni84 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies
> 
> i also had the shot 3 weeks ago...my mineral reserves went so low it gave me muscle weakness...nasty, anyone get skin rash or any symptoms with it?
> 
> anyway doc told me to wait 2-3 months before trying again
> 
> i was 7 weeks gone and levels werent dropping when i started bleeding (i only found out the day before the bleeding that i was pregnant as i was on a long holiday and didnt test) and they didnt see any pregnancy...so they gave me the shot and now levels almost down to 0.
> 
> just wondering...is it safe for me to go gym now? bleeding almost stopped...
> 
> 
> Ive come out in spots!! not nice :(Click to expand...
> 
> I would assume you are having a reaction to the injections, but i'm not too sure. You might want to call your doc to be sure and safe!
> 
> As for pain in your ectopic tube, I think you can expect that to last for a while. My doctor told me that your body reabsorbs the tissue/baby..it doesn't make it's way out. So I think that's probably what causes that pain. And I think for me, since I still have pain in my tube, it's probably leftover scar tissue or something.
> 
> Call your doc, though...coming out in spots can't be good. I'm so sorry you are going through this right now! :hugs:Click to expand...


Yeah im guessin ive come out in spots due to my hormon levels dropping etc , should think thats anything to worry about though.. im more worried about the pain in my tube. it comes and goes but when it comes its sharp and its not nice , hurts when i sit down.
Im going to ring the docs tonight i think just to be sure.. i have had simualar pain to this before but i was hoping 11 days after jab, it would have died off by now? x


----------



## PreshFest

Buzz1 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bunni84 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies
> 
> i also had the shot 3 weeks ago...my mineral reserves went so low it gave me muscle weakness...nasty, anyone get skin rash or any symptoms with it?
> 
> anyway doc told me to wait 2-3 months before trying again
> 
> i was 7 weeks gone and levels werent dropping when i started bleeding (i only found out the day before the bleeding that i was pregnant as i was on a long holiday and didnt test) and they didnt see any pregnancy...so they gave me the shot and now levels almost down to 0.
> 
> just wondering...is it safe for me to go gym now? bleeding almost stopped...
> 
> 
> Ive come out in spots!! not nice :(Click to expand...
> 
> I would assume you are having a reaction to the injections, but i'm not too sure. You might want to call your doc to be sure and safe!
> 
> As for pain in your ectopic tube, I think you can expect that to last for a while. My doctor told me that your body reabsorbs the tissue/baby..it doesn't make it's way out. So I think that's probably what causes that pain. And I think for me, since I still have pain in my tube, it's probably leftover scar tissue or something.
> 
> Call your doc, though...coming out in spots can't be good. I'm so sorry you are going through this right now! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah im guessin ive come out in spots due to my hormon levels dropping etc , should think thats anything to worry about though.. im more worried about the pain in my tube. it comes and goes but when it comes its sharp and its not nice , hurts when i sit down.
> Im going to ring the docs tonight i think just to be sure.. i have had simualar pain to this before but i was hoping 11 days after jab, it would have died off by now? xClick to expand...

I am fully expecting to feel pain in my tube for the rest of my life. I had one dose of mtx in July....so here I am, it's January and I'm 11 weeks pregnant and I still get stabbing pains every day!


----------



## Buzz1

PreshFest said:


> Buzz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bunni84 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies
> 
> i also had the shot 3 weeks ago...my mineral reserves went so low it gave me muscle weakness...nasty, anyone get skin rash or any symptoms with it?
> 
> anyway doc told me to wait 2-3 months before trying again
> 
> i was 7 weeks gone and levels werent dropping when i started bleeding (i only found out the day before the bleeding that i was pregnant as i was on a long holiday and didnt test) and they didnt see any pregnancy...so they gave me the shot and now levels almost down to 0.
> 
> just wondering...is it safe for me to go gym now? bleeding almost stopped...
> 
> 
> Ive come out in spots!! not nice :(Click to expand...
> 
> I would assume you are having a reaction to the injections, but i'm not too sure. You might want to call your doc to be sure and safe!
> 
> As for pain in your ectopic tube, I think you can expect that to last for a while. My doctor told me that your body reabsorbs the tissue/baby..it doesn't make it's way out. So I think that's probably what causes that pain. And I think for me, since I still have pain in my tube, it's probably leftover scar tissue or something.
> 
> Call your doc, though...coming out in spots can't be good. I'm so sorry you are going through this right now! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah im guessin ive come out in spots due to my hormon levels dropping etc , should think thats anything to worry about though.. im more worried about the pain in my tube. it comes and goes but when it comes its sharp and its not nice , hurts when i sit down.
> Im going to ring the docs tonight i think just to be sure.. i have had simualar pain to this before but i was hoping 11 days after jab, it would have died off by now? xClick to expand...
> 
> I am fully expecting to feel pain in my tube for the rest of my life. I had one dose of mtx in July....so here I am, it's January and I'm 11 weeks pregnant and I still get stabbing pains every day!Click to expand...

that makes me feel better, although i am sorry your still having pain.. im just worried because my levels are not 0.. they was 498 3 days ago.. roll on monday.. hopefully they have gone down more! x


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, 
Just wanted to say thank you for all your support during my worrying, I know a line is a line and not to worry but I have tested again this morning because I couldnt resist and got a lovely strong line!! I can be such a worrying silly billy sometimes, haha!!
I now have a docs appointment booked for monday, see if I can get in for an early scan, but on the whole Im feeling much more confident and can now relax and enjoy being pregnant, woohoo!! Xxx


----------



## libbyloulou

That's great bells! :happydance:


----------



## Annie77

had pain, not unlike ov pain around right side last month 9dpo but got BFN. The small symptoms I had 2-3 days previous disappeared at 10dpo so i think implantation tried to happen hence the pain but didn't amount to anything.
Now i'm 6 dpo and having twinges in right side. I am plagued by thoughts that a fertilised egg is implanting in my tube :-( I know that noone here is psychic but I needed to vent and this is the best place for it!!

Congrats to all the BFP's
x


----------



## Annie77

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to say thank you for all your support during my worrying, I know a line is a line and not to worry but I have tested again this morning because I couldnt resist and got a lovely strong line!! I can be such a worrying silly billy sometimes, haha!!
> I now have a docs appointment booked for monday, see if I can get in for an early scan, but on the whole Im feeling much more confident and can now relax and enjoy being pregnant, woohoo!! Xxx

Apparently the national guidelines following an ectopic pregnancy, treated with meth is to scan at 6 weeks so you shouldn't have any problems with GP agreeing to it. Failing that, phone your pregnancy support unit at the maternity hospital and they will organise it.

Good luck


----------



## Dee1989

Hi Ladies not been on here for a while. just catching up on posts.

I had a skin reaction after my shot on my chest and below my breats. They started off what looked like sunburn and turned into blisters then dryed out and went after being a little itchy. Doctors here told me I had eczma and tryed to prescribe me with cream, I knew it was not eczma as never had it in my life and was completely different. Only thing I have now is slight colour difference from where they were. 

Hope u are all ok and had a great Xmas and New Year. :) 



Buzz1 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bunni84 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies
> 
> i also had the shot 3 weeks ago...my mineral reserves went so low it gave me muscle weakness...nasty, anyone get skin rash or any symptoms with it?
> 
> anyway doc told me to wait 2-3 months before trying again
> 
> i was 7 weeks gone and levels werent dropping when i started bleeding (i only found out the day before the bleeding that i was pregnant as i was on a long holiday and didnt test) and they didnt see any pregnancy...so they gave me the shot and now levels almost down to 0.
> 
> just wondering...is it safe for me to go gym now? bleeding almost stopped...
> 
> 
> Ive come out in spots!! not nice :(Click to expand...
> 
> I would assume you are having a reaction to the injections, but i'm not too sure. You might want to call your doc to be sure and safe!
> 
> As for pain in your ectopic tube, I think you can expect that to last for a while. My doctor told me that your body reabsorbs the tissue/baby..it doesn't make it's way out. So I think that's probably what causes that pain. And I think for me, since I still have pain in my tube, it's probably leftover scar tissue or something.
> 
> Call your doc, though...coming out in spots can't be good. I'm so sorry you are going through this right now! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah im guessin ive come out in spots due to my hormon levels dropping etc , should think thats anything to worry about though.. im more worried about the pain in my tube. it comes and goes but when it comes its sharp and its not nice , hurts when i sit down.
> Im going to ring the docs tonight i think just to be sure.. i have had simualar pain to this before but i was hoping 11 days after jab, it would have died off by now? xClick to expand...


----------



## Renzalxx

Sorry to jump off the subject ladies, but is it normal for your symptoms to start to disappear at 11 weeks? I still have tender bbs but feel like I could run a marathon for last 4 or so days....
Dont have my next scan until Tuesday 17th so stressing a bit...probably just being paranoid????


----------



## JPARR01

Yup! I complained about it and then kicked myself in the ass 2 days later when I started puking again! Perfectly normal. Nothing to worry about at all. xoxo


----------



## PreshFest

I'm miscarrying :(. I'm doing ok, just very sad.


----------



## JPARR01

Oh no! How did this all happen... Thinking about ya..


----------



## Renzalxx

:nope:Oh Presh, I am sooo very sorry hunny. Had all my fingers and toes crossed for you xxx 
Sending you a GIANT hug on the breeze!!!
I am now FREAKING out myself as things have been kind of parrallell for us both and my symptoms have vanished..:nope:


----------



## libbyloulou

Thinking of you Presh xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Renzalxx said:


> Sorry to jump off the subject ladies, but is it normal for your symptoms to start to disappear at 11 weeks? I still have tender bbs but feel like I could run a marathon for last 4 or so days....
> Dont have my next scan until Tuesday 17th so stressing a bit...probably just being paranoid????

Renzal round about now is when the placenta takes over and you begin to get all your energy back and start to get the pregnany 'glow', all perfectly normal so just relax honey.



PreshFest said:


> I'm miscarrying :(. I'm doing ok, just very sad.

Oh my goodness chica, my heart is aching for you. I've had my fingers crossed too for you for ages and was just going to ask about your next scan. Sending you hugs too. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## aegold

I'm so sorry Presh. I'm sending a hug your way.


----------



## Renzalxx

Thanks chickies, you guys rock in the stress release department xxxxx:flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:


----------



## coxy1978

so so sorry to hear your sad news Presh! Big hugs to you and hope you find the strength to stay here with us and let us know how you are doing soon. x take care x


----------



## coxy1978

AFM:
20 wk scan went very well and delighted to announce we are expecting another girl! yey! We have named her Florence. x 

hope everyone is doing well, congrats to Bells n bump! and good luck to all those still healing or trying. x x


----------



## JPARR01

Oh that is wonderful news coxy! Another lil girl to add to our group!!!! WOOHOOOO! xoxo


----------



## TrAyBaby

YAY another girl :happydance:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, I have an early scan tomorrow at bang on 6 weeks and im so nervous, the epu have insisted on doing one thus early to rule out ectopic. Im also a little nervous because over the past week I have had a little light pink and light brown spotting on and off, I hope its just one of those things and everything is ok.

Fingers crossed!! I hope this is finally the scan I come out of with a smile on my face!! Xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Bells
All the best for your scan tommorow. At six weeks i would think it is maybe implantation bleeding and pretty normal, check with your doc anyways if you are worried. My scan is tommorow too and i am nervous as all hell. Have been spotting which has gotten progressively worse from light brown to red for last two days (sorry tmi) so i am of course freaking out... hoping it was just due to some hubby hankypanky on Saturday....
Good luck chicken and let us know how you go.....xxx


----------



## kmp

Presh...I dont know what to say except I am sooo sorry! I have been off for some time and am so sad to hear the horrible news, my heart goes out to you.

Bells, good luck with your scan tomorrow. I'm sure it will bring some stress relief!

Renzalaxx, people always say bleeding can be very normal during pregnancy. Many women believe they have their period each month when they don't know they are pregnant. I'm sure you are nervous, but try to keep calm...

Well, I am STILL waiting for my numbers to go down! I feel like nobody has taken this long to get below 5. I had my first shot Nov 22 and the second on Nov 29! As of last monday it was 24. It will be 8 weeks this tuesday!! I am sooo sick of waiting. They will not do an HSG until my numbers are down, they better be tomorrow!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi Renzal, thank you for you reply, im hoping its just from the little one settling in, I have all my crossables crossed!!

Good luck for your scan too, Im sure it will probably be from the hanky panky but the scan will put your mind at ease.

Kmp, thank you for your kind words.
8 weeks!! Dear god that must be awful, you poor thing!! My numbers were low to start with but 4 weeks back and forth to the hospital was enough of a nightmare, I hope its all over soon for you.

Xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

:cry:Oh dear...started bleeding bright red with mild cramps...so sad! Hoping for a miracle at this stage

Have all my fingers and toes crossed for all of us..


----------



## Bells n Bump

Renzalxx said:


> :cry:Oh dear...started bleeding bright red with mild cramps...so sad! Hoping for a miracle at this stage
> 
> Have all my fingers and toes crossed for all of us..

Got everything crossed for your scan today, I hope everything is ok xxx

Just got back from mine and measuring a day or two behind so its a bit early to say whether its viable or not, there was a gestation sac in the correct place with a yolk sac inside. However there was a bleed near the gestation sac which the epu think will just be reabsorbed by my body, fingers crossed so far so good.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies,

I have been out of the country for the past three weeks, and just checked in on all of the updates.

Presh, I am so so sorry, I had been thinking of you. I am sure that this is a tough time, but hope that you are doing ok.

Renx, I am keeping everything crossed for you and will be keeping you in my thoughts! That goes for all the ladies on this board :)

Bells, sounds like good news from your first scan! How exciting!

AFM, this is the first month back ttc for me and I'm feeling pretty excited! I think I ovulated a couple of days ago so that officially puts me in the tww...


----------



## Renzalxx

Unfortuntely my little one passed away a few weeks ago and I am now miscarrying. :cry:Due in for a d&c on Thursday....so sad but tis life I guess. Glass half full is my motto x
All the very best to you gorgeous ladies and your upcoming scans, pls keep me posted as could use some good squishy baby news right about now xxx


----------



## Bells n Bump

Renzal, Im so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

Thanks bells, sending my baby dust your way xxx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Oh no Renz, I am sorry for your loss. This makes me so sad to hear.. Thinking of you now and hoping that you are doing alright.


----------



## PreshFest

Renzalxx said:


> Unfortuntely my little one passed away a few weeks ago and I am now miscarrying. :cry:Due in for a d&c on Thursday....so sad but tis life I guess. Glass half full is my motto x
> All the very best to you gorgeous ladies and your upcoming scans, pls keep me posted as could use some good squishy baby news right about now xxx

Wow Renzal. I am so sorry. We really were in sync, weren't we? I am so so so so so so so so sorry. I can't remember if I updated here or not, but I ended up having to have a D&C on Friday because my body just didn't want to let go. So it's all completely over for me and now I'm able to move on. I just booked a trip to Miami for next weekend with a girlfriend of mine. Hoping some mojitos on the beach will be just what I need.

Message me ANYTIME if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## libbyloulou

Presh and renzal - I am so sorry for you have had to go through. What a horrible time for both of you. Thinking of you as you try to deal with your loss xxx


----------



## epump

Presh and Renzal, I'm so so sorry for your losses. Sending you both lots of thoughts and prayers. Presh, your girls' weekend sounds like just the ticket. Thinking of you both. xxoo


----------



## Michelle78

Presh and Renzal, I am so so sorry for your losses :hugs: I wish there were words that could help, but I know there aren't. Both of you are incredibly strong ladies, and I just wish this hadn't happened to you. I'm thinking of you both. xoxo


----------



## TrAyBaby

Oh girls my heart aches for both of you right now, i guess there aren't really any words that i can say to make you feel better. Take all the time you need to grieve and heal, remember we will all be here for you.

Michelle we've both reached the halfway mark. Have you had your 20 weeks scan yet, i cant remember. I have mine today and im totally nervous x


----------



## JPARR01

Renz- I am so sorry for your loss. We are here for you whenever you need to talk. xoxo

Presh- That trip to Miami sounds like a good idea. Have a nice time! xoxo


----------



## Isabel209

epump said:


> Thanks, Michelle78. How are you doing?? When was your shot? Are you back TTC'ing? Glad you're back on the prenatals as well :) My doctor hasn't said anything about taking any extra folic acid either. But I've heard some women do it. Is there a test we can get to check our levels of folic acid?
> 
> Is anyone getting any tests done after the ectopic? I've been told (and read) that it wasn't necesary yet, but wanted to see what other people were doing...

hello young lady, i was going through your threads and i think you can be of great help to me. i am dealing with an ectopic pregnancy. i am 10 weeks. today had to decide between making a surgery, laparoscopy, with the risk of losing one tube or take the medicine Methroxtate (dont know if i spelled it right). its the medicine to help induce miscarriage when having an ectopic pregnancy. 

so i just decided to take the shot of Meth. But i am scared that it increases the risk of another ectopic or can cause birth defects in the long term.. doctor told me not to try for 6 months to be safe! i am waiting for it to arrive in my country because we dont have it here. 

what do you think about it? is it safer than the surgery?

sorry for posting and asking direct questions... i am in a really bad state at the moment and need a lot of help. only the girls here can be of support


----------



## Isabel209

hi girls i rreally need help at the moment. i am dealing with an ectopic pregnancy. i am 10 weeks pregnant. today had to decide between making a surgery, laparoscopy, with the risk of losing one tube or take the medicine Methotrexate. its the medicine to help induce miscarriage when having an ectopic pregnancy. 

so i just decided to take the shot of Meth. But i am scared that it increases the risk of another ectopic or can cause birth defects in the long term.. doctor told me not to try for 6 months to be safe! i am waiting for it to arrive in my country because we dont have it here. 

what do you think about it? is it safer than the surgery? what are the side effects to it?

i really need support from you girls. please help me


----------



## PreshFest

Isabel209 said:


> hi girls i rreally need help at the moment. i am dealing with an ectopic pregnancy. i am 10 weeks pregnant. today had to decide between making a surgery, laparoscopy, with the risk of losing one tube or take the medicine Methotrexate. its the medicine to help induce miscarriage when having an ectopic pregnancy.
> 
> so i just decided to take the shot of Meth. But i am scared that it increases the risk of another ectopic or can cause birth defects in the long term.. doctor told me not to try for 6 months to be safe! i am waiting for it to arrive in my country because we dont have it here.
> 
> what do you think about it? is it safer than the surgery? what are the side effects to it?
> 
> i really need support from you girls. please help me

Hi Isabel. So sorry you are going through this.. We've all been there so we know how hard it is!

Methotrexate does not increase your chances of having another ectopic. If your tube is blocked, then that could be why you had one in the first place, so could have one again if you ovulate on that side when you get pregnant again. But, a lot of the time, ectopics are just flukes. So in that case, next time you should be fine. Some of the girls here have gotten the HSG test done to see if their tubes are clear or not. I personally have not done it, though.

I did not have any side effects that I noticed from the methotrexate. It does lower your folic acid levels, so once your hcg levels reach zero, you will need to start taking folic acid supplements. If you get pregnant again before your folic acid level is up to par, that could cause serious defects for the baby.

So you have not actually gotten the shot yet? I think it's a good idea to get it over surgery if you have that option. There might be nothing wrong with your tube, so taking it out when you don't HAVE to might not be a good idea. Do what you are comfortable with, though. I had the methotrexate last time, but if I end up with another ectopic on that same side next time, I will definitely get the tube removed. 
:hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

yesterday i had one shot of methotrexate to cure ectopic pregnancy. i am not feeling any symptoms at all. does this mean that it is not working? How will i know if it is working or not? i am checking my hcg levels next week...


----------



## Isabel209

PreshFest said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls i rreally need help at the moment. i am dealing with an ectopic pregnancy. i am 10 weeks pregnant. today had to decide between making a surgery, laparoscopy, with the risk of losing one tube or take the medicine Methotrexate. its the medicine to help induce miscarriage when having an ectopic pregnancy.
> 
> so i just decided to take the shot of Meth. But i am scared that it increases the risk of another ectopic or can cause birth defects in the long term.. doctor told me not to try for 6 months to be safe! i am waiting for it to arrive in my country because we dont have it here.
> 
> what do you think about it? is it safer than the surgery? what are the side effects to it?
> 
> i really need support from you girls. please help me
> 
> 
> Hi Isabel. So sorry you are going through this.. We've all been there so we know how hard it is!
> 
> Methotrexate does not increase your chances of having another ectopic. If your tube is blocked, then that could be why you had one in the first place, so could have one again if you ovulate on that side when you get pregnant again. But, a lot of the time, ectopics are just flukes. So in that case, next time you should be fine. Some of the girls here have gotten the HSG test done to see if their tubes are clear or not. I personally have not done it, though.
> 
> I did not have any side effects that I noticed from the methotrexate. It does lower your folic acid levels, so once your hcg levels reach zero, you will need to start taking folic acid supplements. If you get pregnant again before your folic acid level is up to par, that could cause serious defects for the baby.
> 
> So you have not actually gotten the shot yet? I think it's a good idea to get it over surgery if you have that option. There might be nothing wrong with your tube, so taking it out when you don't HAVE to might not be a good idea. Do what you are comfortable with, though. I had the methotrexate last time, but if I end up with another ectopic on that same side next time, I will definitely get the tube removed.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

i had the shot yesterday and thanks goodness i have no side effects. i am really praying that one shot would be enough because if not i have to take another shot. doctor said i cant try to concieve for 3 months for each shot... that's a long time especially if i take 2 shots i have to wait 6 months! 

its really frustraing... i just want to do anything to save the tube. if i get one removed, than i only have one tube. if something happens to that tube, i definately cant get pregnant... doctor told me not to have intercourse for the time being. hope this wont be long... did you have the same experience?

thanks alot for the supportive message:hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Isabel
So sorry for your loss. It is a horrible thing to have to go through.
Glad to hear you are not experiencing any side effects from the shot. I felt sick and achey but everyone is different. You may not experience any thing until your HCG starts to come down. Mine took about two weeks and I had a massive bleed (sorry tmi) and after that my levels came down dramatically. The whole process took about 6 weeks all up but hopefully will be quicker for you. I was also told no intercourse until my levels reach zero and to stay away from anything with folate as well. Unfortunatley, as Presh said, your levels of folate are diminished by the methotrexate and will cause birth defects if you accidentlly fall pregnant again. My doc told me to take folic acid for three months AFTER my hormones went down to zero before we try to conceive again.
Mind you if you go back to the first pages of this thread you will probably find the answer to many of the questions you may have.
You have definately come to the right place, the ladies here are wonderful for advice and support if you need it!
All the best :flower::flower:


----------



## Isabel209

good morning all. how are you feeling today? i wish good luck for all those who are ovulating this week... go catch that eggie !!!! :)

just an update about me - on fri i took i shot of Methotrexate and yesterday night had a lot of pain in my abdominal. but didnt last long as i slept and didnt feel anything more. this morning pain is very very mild but i am bleeding... i called doctor and said that bleeding is ok but if pain increases, i should go to hospital... i really want to go over this thing! its so frustrating and its putting me down. i just hope that my tube has not ruptured!


----------



## Isabel209

:hugs:


Renzalxx said:


> Hi Isabel
> So sorry for your loss. It is a horrible thing to have to go through.
> Glad to hear you are not experiencing any side effects from the shot. I felt sick and achey but everyone is different. You may not experience any thing until your HCG starts to come down. Mine took about two weeks and I had a massive bleed (sorry tmi) and after that my levels came down dramatically. The whole process took about 6 weeks all up but hopefully will be quicker for you. I was also told no intercourse until my levels reach zero and to stay away from anything with folate as well. Unfortunatley, as Presh said, your levels of folate are diminished by the methotrexate and will cause birth defects if you accidentlly fall pregnant again. My doc told me to take folic acid for three months AFTER my hormones went down to zero before we try to conceive again.
> Mind you if you go back to the first pages of this thread you will probably find the answer to many of the questions you may have.
> You have definately come to the right place, the ladies here are wonderful for advice and support if you need it!
> All the best :flower::flower:

Oh my God! My doctor took a mistake. She advised me to take folic acid during the treatment i have took 1 on saturday and 1 on sunday of 5mg. 

but then i rang her and she told me to read the notes she gave me and it said NO FOLIC ACID DURING TREATMENT. I hope i didnt do alot of harm to myself... i also took some wine and Martini but i read that it is highly important not to take any alcohol :nope::nope::nope:

doctor also said that i have to wait for 3 months before trying to conceive, taking only one shot of MEth. if i take another shot, it will be 6 months. so as i can see, you took more thann 3 months to try to conceive again... My Gosh, i wish i can sleep for a long time and when i wake up, it will be all over!

thanks for the supportive message. i am really happy posting in this thread because as you said, girls are really supportive. thanks to all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## bunni84

im still experiencing the skin rash, and started taking my prenatal vitamins again...so hopefully by march time i can start trying for a baby again.

joining gym again, hope it will be ok..i did get quite weak during the methotrexate treatment...


----------



## PreshFest

Isabel209 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Isabel
> So sorry for your loss. It is a horrible thing to have to go through.
> Glad to hear you are not experiencing any side effects from the shot. I felt sick and achey but everyone is different. You may not experience any thing until your HCG starts to come down. Mine took about two weeks and I had a massive bleed (sorry tmi) and after that my levels came down dramatically. The whole process took about 6 weeks all up but hopefully will be quicker for you. I was also told no intercourse until my levels reach zero and to stay away from anything with folate as well. Unfortunatley, as Presh said, your levels of folate are diminished by the methotrexate and will cause birth defects if you accidentlly fall pregnant again. My doc told me to take folic acid for three months AFTER my hormones went down to zero before we try to conceive again.
> Mind you if you go back to the first pages of this thread you will probably find the answer to many of the questions you may have.
> You have definately come to the right place, the ladies here are wonderful for advice and support if you need it!
> All the best :flower::flower:
> 
> Oh my God! My doctor took a mistake. She advised me to take folic acid during the treatment i have took 1 on saturday and 1 on sunday of 5mg.
> 
> but then i rang her and she told me to read the notes she gave me and it said NO FOLIC ACID DURING TREATMENT. I hope i didnt do alot of harm to myself... i also took some wine and Martini but i read that it is highly important not to take any alcohol :nope::nope::nope:
> 
> doctor also said that i have to wait for 3 months before trying to conceive, taking only one shot of MEth. if i take another shot, it will be 6 months. so as i can see, you took more thann 3 months to try to conceive again... My Gosh, i wish i can sleep for a long time and when i wake up, it will be all over!
> 
> thanks for the supportive message. i am really happy posting in this thread because as you said, girls are really supportive. thanks to all :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

If it makes you feel any better, I was given a packet of information from the doctors in the emergency department about methotrexate. It said to not take any vitamins containing folic acid for ONE WEEK after being given the shots. After a week I started taking them again but then stopped after I heard you should wait until you zero out. But I really don't think taking 2 pills should hurt anything. Methotrexate is very powerful stuff, so don't stress about it! Hopefully you won't have to have another dose...ick.


----------



## PreshFest

bunni84 said:


> im still experiencing the skin rash, and started taking my prenatal vitamins again...so hopefully by march time i can start trying for a baby again.
> 
> joining gym again, hope it will be ok..i did get quite weak during the methotrexate treatment...

Good luck Bunni. Is the rash from the methotrexate?


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi Isabel and Bunni, and welcome. Sorry that you have to be a part of this group, but it is great place to get support and information.

Isabel, I had the shot on a Friday and that Tuesday I was in the hospital because I was in so much pain. It turned out to be the methotrexate working, but I honestly was afraid that my tube had ruptured. I am also one of the unfortunate ones who bled for a long time...around four straight weeks! And no tampons! It was a tough time emotionally, and physically I felt very frail. I also refrained from eating most of the healthy food that I love because they are high in folic acid. So all in all, it is a difficult time. On the bright side, the time actually passes by pretty quickly and you should be back to ttc before you know it. In fact, my doctor told me that I only had to wait for one period, but decided on my own to wait the three months/two cycles. Best of luck!


----------



## JPARR01

I am sure 1 or 2 pills of folic acid won't do anything... don't stress over it. Just remember don't start any prenatals or extra folic until your levels have reached zero. Also, do not get worried if you numbers rise a few days after the shot. It is 100% normal for your levels to rise and then start to go down to zero. xoxoxo


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Isabel
I wouldnt worry about the couple of folic acid tablets. You will be fine. And I too had a few red wines before I realised I was not supposed to and I was fine as well. Best not to drink alcohol though (as hard as it is when you are stressed out) as your liver is very succeptible to it and can do damage.
I also looked into multidose methotrexate shots as I had 4 shots in total (every second day for 8 weeks) and I was told by three different obstetricians that three months is fine to wait after your hormones reach zero. Mainly because this is how long it takes your folate levels to reach as safe level to conceive. (making sure you take a supplement each day AFTER your hormones have reached 0 of course). I think they used to recommend 6 months for two shots but have since altered their findings after more reasearch on the effects of the drugs.
Good luck and will be thinking of you x:hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

JPARR01 said:


> I am sure 1 or 2 pills of folic acid won't do anything... don't stress over it. Just remember don't start any prenatals or extra folic until your levels have reached zero. Also, do not get worried if you numbers rise a few days after the shot. It is 100% normal for your levels to rise and then start to go down to zero. xoxoxo

 :cry:

i have checked on different sites and some say that its imp to take folic acid one week after the treatment and others say that its imp NOT to take folic acid until levels go back to zero!!!!! am really confused and dont know what to do....

i really cant wait till i get my results as the last period i had was on 14th November. but doctor said that my hcg levels are going up really slow and baby is measuring 2cm. hope i am not at risk


----------



## JPARR01

Isabel209 said:


> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> I am sure 1 or 2 pills of folic acid won't do anything... don't stress over it. Just remember don't start any prenatals or extra folic until your levels have reached zero. Also, do not get worried if you numbers rise a few days after the shot. It is 100% normal for your levels to rise and then start to go down to zero. xoxoxo
> 
> :cry:
> 
> i have checked on different sites and some say that its imp to take folic acid one week after the treatment and others say that its imp NOT to take folic acid until levels go back to zero!!!!! am really confused and dont know what to do....
> 
> i really cant wait till i get my results as the last period i had was on 14th November. but doctor said that my hcg levels are going up really slow and baby is measuring 2cm. hope i am not at riskClick to expand...

I was highly advised from the specialists do not start any prentals or extra folic acid until levels are back down to 0. It counteracts the medicaiton or something. I know a few of the other girls in here were told do not take folic acid until levels hit 0. xoxo


----------



## Isabel209

JPARR01 said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> I am sure 1 or 2 pills of folic acid won't do anything... don't stress over it. Just remember don't start any prenatals or extra folic until your levels have reached zero. Also, do not get worried if you numbers rise a few days after the shot. It is 100% normal for your levels to rise and then start to go down to zero. xoxoxo
> 
> :cry:
> 
> i have checked on different sites and some say that its imp to take folic acid one week after the treatment and others say that its imp NOT to take folic acid until levels go back to zero!!!!! am really confused and dont know what to do....
> 
> i really cant wait till i get my results as the last period i had was on 14th November. but doctor said that my hcg levels are going up really slow and baby is measuring 2cm. hope i am not at riskClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was highly advised from the specialists do not start any prentals or extra folic acid until levels are back down to 0. It counteracts the medicaiton or something. I know a few of the other girls in here were told do not take folic acid until levels hit 0. xoxoClick to expand...

i think i should wait till medication starts to work... Better be safe.... i prefer to wait extra time to try to conceive than feel sorry. well, thanks for the info. really appreciated xxx


----------



## Gwenylovey

I would also recommend waiting until you hit zero. I was tempted to take the folic acid as well, but the truth is that I would much rather be safe and ensure that the methotrexate has the best shot at doing what it's supposed to do. Best of luck during this difficult time! :hugs:






Isabel209 said:


> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> I am sure 1 or 2 pills of folic acid won't do anything... don't stress over it. Just remember don't start any prenatals or extra folic until your levels have reached zero. Also, do not get worried if you numbers rise a few days after the shot. It is 100% normal for your levels to rise and then start to go down to zero. xoxoxo
> 
> :cry:
> 
> i have checked on different sites and some say that its imp to take folic acid one week after the treatment and others say that its imp NOT to take folic acid until levels go back to zero!!!!! am really confused and dont know what to do....
> 
> i really cant wait till i get my results as the last period i had was on 14th November. but doctor said that my hcg levels are going up really slow and baby is measuring 2cm. hope i am not at riskClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was highly advised from the specialists do not start any prentals or extra folic acid until levels are back down to 0. It counteracts the medicaiton or something. I know a few of the other girls in here were told do not take folic acid until levels hit 0. xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> i think i should wait till medication starts to work... Better be safe.... i prefer to wait extra time to try to conceive than feel sorry. well, thanks for the info. really appreciated xxxClick to expand...


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, well...I tested this morning and saw the faintest of lines. I think I might be pregnant! I'm a little excited, but I'm also really scared right now. The line was really faint at 12 or 13 dpo and that makes me a little concerned. I'm running out to CVS to buy a FRER stat and to retake it in a couple of hours just to be sure. I had an HSG scheduled for early February and just last night when I was sure AF was coming, DH was saying how he was relieved I'm not pg because with the test we'd feel better about it not being another repeat ectopic. Ugh....so nervous! So there it is, I'm not letting myself get to excited just yet.

How is everyone else doing? Presh and Renzal, I hope you two have been resting and healing.


----------



## libbyloulou

Hoping its good news for you gweny! Keep us updated :happydance:


----------



## Gwenylovey

libbyloulou said:


> Hoping its good news for you gweny! Keep us updated :happydance:


Well...the news is not very comforting. I just got my very faint BFP today at I think 12 DPO on a FRER. I had my HCG level done today at my OB's office and it came back at ....9 :( It's so low! I'm hoping that I implanted on the late side and that the HCG is just beginning to build up. I've been so anxious all day... it feels like the worry never ends. Sunday I'll have another blood draw and at that point we shall see.


----------



## JPARR01

Gwenylovey said:


> libbyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Hoping its good news for you gweny! Keep us updated :happydance:
> 
> 
> Well...the news is not very comforting. I just got my very faint BFP today at I think 12 DPO on a FRER. I had my HCG level done today at my OB's office and it came back at ....9 :( It's so low! I'm hoping that I implanted on the late side and that the HCG is just beginning to build up. I've been so anxious all day... it feels like the worry never ends. Sunday I'll have another blood draw and at that point we shall see.Click to expand...

At 10 dpo my HCG was 14. Try not to get so upset just yet.... The number will not be that high at 10-12 DPO. xoxoxoxo


----------



## TrAyBaby

Gwen - that number looks perfect for how many dpo you are. Stay positive and take one day at a time.

Congrats chica you are offically pregnant x


----------



## Isabel209

Renzalxx said:


> Hi Isabel
> I wouldnt worry about the couple of folic acid tablets. You will be fine. And I too had a few red wines before I realised I was not supposed to and I was fine as well. Best not to drink alcohol though (as hard as it is when you are stressed out) as your liver is very succeptible to it and can do damage.
> I also looked into multidose methotrexate shots as I had 4 shots in total (every second day for 8 weeks) and I was told by three different obstetricians that three months is fine to wait after your hormones reach zero. Mainly because this is how long it takes your folate levels to reach as safe level to conceive. (making sure you take a supplement each day AFTER your hormones have reached 0 of course). I think they used to recommend 6 months for two shots but have since altered their findings after more reasearch on the effects of the drugs.
> Good luck and will be thinking of you x:hugs:

sorry for my delay in replying but i have been through alot... 6days after i took the Meth shot, i started feeling alot of abdominal pain. i was fainting and i went to emergency. i got operated and had my left tube removed...i am a one tuber now... meth didnt work! i really cant describe the pain i have been through. it was such a terrible experience to me and i still need a lot of time to recover. at least, my professional doctor managed to do a keyhole surgery not an open one. i thank her so much!! 

obviously my chances of conceiving has decreased now... hope my other tube is good enough for me to conceive a healthy baby.... thank you for the support :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Ladies, thanks for the support and encouragement. I'm trying to hope for the best and my DH is also encouraging me to stay positive. I'm hoping for a huge jump in my HCG tomorrow! 

Isabel, I'm so sorry to hear that the methotrexate didn't work for you. But just so you know, I have read plenty of stories of "one-tubers" who go on to successfully conceive with no problem. And you have the added comfort of knowing that there isn't another chance of an ectopic in a tube that has been damaged by previous trauma. I hope you are taking some time to heal. :hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

Wooohooo congratulations Gweny, so happy to hear your great news! Been in hospital myself with kidney infection for last three days - complication from my d&c and so painful - so was a treat to hear happy news on here!!! Please keep us posted on your success hunny x

Isabel, so sorry to hear about your tube. Keep positive and hopefully you'll be sharing your good news with us on here soon xxx will be keeping you in my thoughts chicken xx


----------



## Isabel209

Gwenylovey said:


> Ladies, thanks for the support and encouragement. I'm trying to hope for the best and my DH is also encouraging me to stay positive. I'm hoping for a huge jump in my HCG tomorrow!
> 
> Isabel, I'm so sorry to hear that the methotrexate didn't work for you. But just so you know, I have read plenty of stories of "one-tubers" who go on to successfully conceive with no problem. And you have the added comfort of knowing that there isn't another chance of an ectopic in a tube that has been damaged by previous trauma. I hope you are taking some time to heal. :hugs:

yes that's true. at least i am not having that risk anymore. i really need time to heal... i am in so much pain - cant walk properly, cant bend, cant sit... and psychologically i am also going through a lot of pain... thanks to you girls that you are all helping me through the healing process
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

Renzalxx said:


> Wooohooo congratulations Gweny, so happy to hear your great news! Been in hospital myself with kidney infection for last three days - complication from my d&c and so painful - so was a treat to hear happy news on here!!! Please keep us posted on your success hunny x
> 
> Isabel, so sorry to hear about your tube. Keep positive and hopefully you'll be sharing your good news with us on here soon xxx will be keeping you in my thoughts chicken xx

i wish i can share a good news with you so quickly but it's going to take me a long time :( i have to wait 4 months before i try to conceive again because of the Meth shot... i need to heal completly and get back to normal psychologically as well. thanks for your thoughts dear :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Well, I got my HCG level back exactly 48 hours after the first. And in 48 hours it exactly doubled from 9 to 18. The number still seems so low to me! I can't help but be concerned. Right now, I'm not letting myself get too excited, but just hoping for the best. I have another HCG level on Tuesday. This is making me crazy..:wacko:


----------



## Renzalxx

Gwenylovey said:


> Well, I got my HCG level back exactly 48 hours after the first. And in 48 hours it exactly doubled from 9 to 18. The number still seems so low to me! I can't help but be concerned. Right now, I'm not letting myself get too excited, but just hoping for the best. I have another HCG level on Tuesday. This is making me crazy..:wacko:

Ahhh still a double though hunny, it's certainly looking good. Will have everything crossed for you :flower:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzalxx said:


> Wooohooo congratulations Gweny, so happy to hear your great news! Been in hospital myself with kidney infection for last three days - complication from my d&c and so painful - so was a treat to hear happy news on here!!! Please keep us posted on your success hunny x
> 
> Isabel, so sorry to hear about your tube. Keep positive and hopefully you'll be sharing your good news with us on here soon xxx will be keeping you in my thoughts chicken xx

Oh my gosh, Renzal, so sorry to hear about the kidney infection! Hope that you are feeling better. Three days in the hospital...I hope you are out of there by now!


----------



## PreshFest

So sorry to hear about that Isabel! I wish you a speedy recovery! :flower:

And Renzal, I'm also sorry about your kidney infection! Hopefully there's nothing but good things to come for you now. When are you planning to ttc again?


----------



## PreshFest

Gwenylovey said:


> Well, I got my HCG level back exactly 48 hours after the first. And in 48 hours it exactly doubled from 9 to 18. The number still seems so low to me! I can't help but be concerned. Right now, I'm not letting myself get too excited, but just hoping for the best. I have another HCG level on Tuesday. This is making me crazy..:wacko:

Congrats Gwen!!! And I agree with the others..it's great that it doubled. The number being low really doesn't mean too much. So just enjoy it!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Thanks ladies, off to an ultrasound today to make sure everything okay in the kidney dept then I think we will wait a few months to TTC to give my body a break! 
When will you be TTC Presh? Sending all my baby dust your way chicky xx


----------



## PreshFest

Renzalxx said:


> Thanks ladies, off to an ultrasound today to make sure everything okay in the kidney dept then I think we will wait a few months to TTC to give my body a break!
> When will you be TTC Presh? Sending all my baby dust your way chicky xx

I'm having a hard time deciding when to start ttc again. I'm 100% ready to right now, though. The plan was to start trying after I get my first period since the d&c, but now I'm just not sure if it will be best to wait longer than that in hopes of lowering my chances of another miscarriage. I just don't know! I think I might wait 2 periods and then go for it... It hasn't come back yet, so hopefully it does soon! It's only been 2.5 weeks since my d&c though.


----------



## JPARR01

How about you just wait until you get your first period since the D&C and then if you do fall pregnant... it will be a lot easier with the dates etc.... Let your body get back into a routine even if it is only one period. xoxoxo


----------



## PreshFest

JPARR01 said:


> How about you just wait until you get your first period since the D&C and then if you do fall pregnant... it will be a lot easier with the dates etc.... Let your body get back into a routine even if it is only one period. xoxoxo

That has been the plan all along. But now I'm debating waiting 2 or 3 periods to start since just waiting until after 1 might be too soon. I just don't want another m/c!


----------



## JPARR01

Did the doctor say what may have caused it... I don't remember what you said.. did your lil angel stop growing..?


----------



## PreshFest

It stopped growing at 6w2d. D&C was at 12 weeks, so it was defo a mmc. But I didn't have any testing or anything done, so we will never know what happened.


----------



## PreshFest

Ok, so I was doing some research today and found some articles on how methotrexate can affect your eggs. So that's why they don't want you to get pregnant for 3 months afterwards. It takes 90-100 days for an egg to mature and they wouldn't want you to get pregnant with an affected egg. Who knows if that's all even true, but you never know. I got pregnant my third cycle after methotrexate, so I wonder if maybe that had something to do with the mc. We will never know, though! 

I have a new plan now, though. I think I will wait until march or april to start ttc again. This way I can assure that my body is in the best condition to get pregnant again, and I can go for a few months without worrying about this stuff! Stress free for a bit until the major stress of ttc sets in...

So for now, I'm hitting the gym and going to start running again. I signed up for a 7k race today that is in March, so I need to start training a lot!


----------



## Gwenylovey

I just got my last HCG level and it's not good news at all...it went from 9 to 18 to 23, each spaced 48 hours apart. I hadn't had much hope, but I'm still devastated :( Even more, I'm terrified. I"m really hoping at this point that this is a chemical pregnancy and not another ectopic. The thought of going through that all over again is hard to think about at this point... :(


----------



## Renzalxx

Oh Gweny, dont give up hope just yet...hopefully the little one is just getting settled. Will be thinking of you x

Presh, I'm in same boat as you... After my mmc (mine passed at about 8 weeks and miscarried at 14) and infection will def give it a few months as don't think I could face another loss so soon. Here's hoping 2012 is our year kiddo x


----------



## PreshFest

Gwenylovey said:


> I just got my last HCG level and it's not good news at all...it went from 9 to 18 to 23, each spaced 48 hours apart. I hadn't had much hope, but I'm still devastated :( Even more, I'm terrified. I"m really hoping at this point that this is a chemical pregnancy and not another ectopic. The thought of going through that all over again is hard to think about at this point... :(

I'm so sorry Gwen.... I really hope it's not ectopic also. Hang in there and we are all here if you need us! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## epump

:hug: to Gwen. Thinking of you love!! Hang in there...


----------



## libbyloulou

Sending you lots of love gweny. I really hope Renzal is right and its just the bubba settling in. 

Presh and Renzal - wishing all the best for you too! X


----------



## Gwenylovey

Update! I had my quant taken today and my HCG level was at 9! I had two doctors confirm that they believe that whatever kind of pregnancy this was, that it is resolving itself. I never thought I would be so relieved to hear that I had a chemical pregnancy, but I am. The past few days have been so stressful and difficult and my poor DH has had to sit through various crying sessions with me. I'm hoping that this is all going to turn out ok!

I'm still worried because my RE told me that many ectopics turn into chemical pregnancies, so there is still the concern about my right tube. I am DEF going to have an HSG done for sure before we ttc again.

Ahhhh, alright, just wanted to share my (tentative) relief with you ladies, although it won't be for sure until my levels are <5. Thank you ALL of you for your support and kind words during this time! :) xoxoxoxox


----------



## PreshFest

Gwenylovey said:


> Update! I had my quant taken today and my HCG level was at 9! I had two doctors confirm that they believe that whatever kind of pregnancy this was, that it is resolving itself. I never thought I would be so relieved to hear that I had a chemical pregnancy, but I am. The past few days have been so stressful and difficult and my poor DH has had to sit through various crying sessions with me. I'm hoping that this is all going to turn out ok!
> 
> I'm still worried because my RE told me that many ectopics turn into chemical pregnancies, so there is still the concern about my right tube. I am DEF going to have an HSG done for sure before we ttc again.
> 
> Ahhhh, alright, just wanted to share my (tentative) relief with you ladies, although it won't be for sure until my levels are <5. Thank you ALL of you for your support and kind words during this time! :) xoxoxoxox

Gwen I can definitely imagine your relief! I wish I could have been so lucky! Odd to say that, I know... With your hcg at 9 already, it's almost over and that is so great. I had my hcg taken 8 days ago and it was at 30. I have opted to not go back for another one. I don't see the point and I've been there so much with these two losses that I just need a break. I hope mine gets to zero soon..maybe it already has, not sure yet!


----------



## Michelle78

Gwen, I'm so sorry you are having to go through this :hugs: 

I had a chemical in my 2nd cycle trying to conceive after the methotrexate shot. I got my period within days of my levels being less than 10, and it had no lasting physical effects on me. Whenever you decide to go back to ttc we are here for you!

Glad you are hanging in there Presh and Renzal, :hugs: to you both!


----------



## Isabel209

i had the meth shot last January...in which month do you girls think it is safe for me to start TTC again?


----------



## JPARR01

I would wait 3 periods..... Xoxox


----------



## Isabel209

i had the fallopian tube removed last jan, then got my period right away.. its been 9days since the surgery and still in pain... so i wait for feb and march period and try in april?


----------



## JPARR01

I would wait 3 full cycles.... So a cycle is considered day 1 till the day right before your next period. So you can try on your 4th period (cycle)..... totally what you feel comfortable doing though. What does your doc say?


----------



## Gwenylovey

Well, the bleeding has started and having some heavy cramps. It is like a heavy period. I have my HSG scheduled for a week from today and am looking forward to having some information from that. Ahhh, what a process. Is it just me, or does it seem that women who have the methotrexate are more likely to have miscarriages? I don't know, I just feel like I hear about it so often whether it became a clinical pregnancy or was a chemical pregnancy. Maybe it's the stress and pressure that we put on ourselves? I don't know... Yesterday was a tough day, I came home celebrating not having an ectopic and then we found out that a couple we are friends with are exactly three months pregnant. It was hard not to feel jealous and made for a tough remainder of the evening. I'm working right now to focus on being happy for all that I do have and to remain hopeful about the future :) xoxo to all of you ladies.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Michelle78 said:


> Gwen, I'm so sorry you are having to go through this :hugs:
> 
> I had a chemical in my 2nd cycle trying to conceive after the methotrexate shot. I got my period within days of my levels being less than 10, and it had no lasting physical effects on me. Whenever you decide to go back to ttc we are here for you!
> 
> Glad you are hanging in there Presh and Renzal, :hugs: to you both!

Michelle, I'm glad to hear the chemical had no lasting effects on you. Did you continue ttc right away or did you wait a cycle? How long after your chemical did you conceive?


----------



## Michelle78

Gwen, I got pregnant with the twins immediately after the chemical. I had done an IUI in August, and when I went in for my beta toward the end of August it came back at 9 I believe. Since I had gotten faint BFPs on FRERs and my beta was over 5, that is how they knew for sure I had a chemical. I got my period on 8/26/11, a couple days after being told I had a chemical and we went back to TTC. I found out I was pregnant with the twins around 9/24/11.


----------



## Isabel209

JPARR01 said:


> I would wait 3 full cycles.... So a cycle is considered day 1 till the day right before your next period. So you can try on your 4th period (cycle)..... totally what you feel comfortable doing though. What does your doc say?

doctor said to try in April but i am still scared of birth defects since i took the meth... how would i know if my folic went up? would a blood test let me know?


----------



## JPARR01

Isabel209 said:


> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> I would wait 3 full cycles.... So a cycle is considered day 1 till the day right before your next period. So you can try on your 4th period (cycle)..... totally what you feel comfortable doing though. What does your doc say?
> 
> doctor said to try in April but i am still scared of birth defects since i took the meth... how would i know if my folic went up? would a blood test let me know?Click to expand...

I think you will be perfectly fine after 3 cyles or 3 months. That is what the majority of the girls docs on here told them to do. Once your HCG levels get back down to 0, you can immediately start your prenatals and extra folic acid. I know that I took about 3mg-4mg of folic acid after my levels hit 0 and continued until about week 20 of my current pregnancy. You can get your folic acid levels checked, but, I really don't think you need to. xoxo :hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi gweny
So sorry love to hear your news, so sucky isnt it. I'm in agreeance with Presh in that perhaps our eggies where just a little damaged after the MTX and falling pregnant so soon after may have not given enough time for us to boost our system. I am more determined than ever now and can't wait to TTC again....bring on AF!
Keep your chin up chicken and will be thinking of you x


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop in and update because Im so happy I cant stop smiling and want to tell everyone. I had a private early reassurance scan yesterday and saw a perfect jelly bean measuring 9 weeks with a strong flickering heartbeat going at 174bpm, we got to hear it too, me and DH were in tears its the first heartbeat in 3 pregnancies that we have seen let alone heard as well!!

Hope everyone is well, I apologise for the 'me' post but Im just so excited xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

Bells, that is fantastic news hunny! So happy for you...really needed some good news. Thanks chica xxx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to pop in and update because Im so happy I cant stop smiling and want to tell everyone. I had a private early reassurance scan yesterday and saw a perfect jelly bean measuring 9 weeks with a strong flickering heartbeat going at 174bpm, we got to hear it too, me and DH were in tears its the first heartbeat in 3 pregnancies that we have seen let alone heard as well!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I apologise for the 'me' post but Im just so excited xxx

Congrats Bells!! I agree that we needed some good news on here... Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## coxy1978

Renzalxx said:


> Hi gweny
> So sorry love to hear your news, so sucky isnt it. I'm in agreeance with Presh in that perhaps our eggies where just a little damaged after the MTX and falling pregnant so soon after may have not given enough time for us to boost our system. I am more determined than ever now and can't wait to TTC again....bring on AF!
> Keep your chin up chicken and will be thinking of you x

Hi Renzal! 

ive not been on in ages, and just seen this post - im assuming you have had some bad news? ohhhhhh, bless you! Its terrible - you must be devastated. massive hugs to you. Hope you are as ok as you can be. 

Take Care and best wishes for when you start again. x x


----------



## Renzalxx

Hiya sweets
I tried to message you but ended up messaging myself hahaha (so blonde). Love the name you have chosen for your lil one, such a pretty name!! Congrats on your little girl, you must be chuffed to bits xx:cloud9:
Yes, unfortunately we too lost our little one to a missed miscarriage (lost the baby at 8 weeks then started to miscarry - followed by a D&C - at 14 weeks) soo very very sad and then a week later ended up in hospital again with a kidney/abdomen infection BOOOOOO! :sadangel:
We are staying positive though and have had the all clear from the doc today too so off all medications now. Yippeeee! Just need to boost myself up and get down to business again in a few weeks heh heh. CANT WAIT! 
All the very best hunny and please keep us updated with your wee ones progress xxx mwah :flower:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzalxx said:


> Hiya sweets
> I tried to message you but ended up messaging myself hahaha (so blonde). Love the name you have chosen for your lil one, such a pretty name!! Congrats on your little girl, you must be chuffed to bits xx:cloud9:
> Yes, unfortunately we too lost our little one to a missed miscarriage (lost the baby at 8 weeks then started to miscarry - followed by a D&C - at 14 weeks) soo very very sad and then a week later ended up in hospital again with a kidney/abdomen infection BOOOOOO! :sadangel:
> We are staying positive though and have had the all clear from the doc today too so off all medications now. Yippeeee! Just need to boost myself up and get down to business again in a few weeks heh heh. CANT WAIT!
> All the very best hunny and please keep us updated with your wee ones progress xxx mwah :flower:

Renzal, I love your positive attitude! It can be so hard to keep it up sometimes, but if you can do it I can to! Are you O'ing any time soon? I'm on CD 5, maybe we can be ttc buddies :) Best of luck!


----------



## pixxie1232001

Well here I am again girls!!! This is my last AF and then the DH and I decided to try for baby #3. Its been about 5 months since I lost my little bean and had sugery along with the metho treatment. I miss my little angel sometimes but I understand that it was just things were not ment to be. Its took me awhile but it hurts. Time for the best part of trying the BD :D


----------



## PreshFest

pixxie1232001 said:


> Well here I am again girls!!! This is my last AF and then the DH and I decided to try for baby #3. Its been about 5 months since I lost my little bean and had sugery along with the metho treatment. I miss my little angel sometimes but I understand that it was just things were not ment to be. Its took me awhile but it hurts. Time for the best part of trying the BD :D

Good luck Pixx!!


----------



## PreshFest

So Renzal, you are going to be trying again right away? Like right NOW? My fingers are crossed for you! Hopefully you can enjoy all of this and not be a total ball of stress...


----------



## Gwenylovey

pixxie1232001 said:


> Well here I am again girls!!! This is my last AF and then the DH and I decided to try for baby #3. Its been about 5 months since I lost my little bean and had sugery along with the metho treatment. I miss my little angel sometimes but I understand that it was just things were not ment to be. Its took me awhile but it hurts. Time for the best part of trying the BD :D


Good luck to you! Looks like there is a group of us going for it this month! Fx for us all :) xoxo


----------



## Renzalxx

Hey chickies, I think I am already super keen to start TTC. Hubby works away 4 weeks on/4 weeks off (not back till end Feb) so we cant afford to be too blase... that and I am 35 so really need to bust a move:laugh2:
Im pretty sure I ovulated last wednesday which would have been exactly 2 weeks since my DC so I am hoping to see AF late next week. That also gives me four weeks to get all of the antibiotics/medication out of my system too (I am currently on a detox as well). Then I think we will just take it as it comes over the next two months (if it happens it happens) and then go hell for leather after that heh heh! :coolio:

Cant thank you ladies enough for all your words of encouragement and support!:hugs:

Presh, Pixx and Gweny, heres to uteruses :drunk: and lets hope they bring us some happy healthy little beans very soon xxx Presh, are you TTC at the moment or giving it a break for a little while?


----------



## PreshFest

We will ntnp in march and officially ttc in april. Giving my mind and body a break right now. Still waiting on af as well, but I want to have 2-3 af's before ttc again just to
Be safe.


----------



## Renzalxx

Good idea I think. Might do the same depending on how Im feeling when hubby back. Babydust to all xx


----------



## Renzalxx

Ooooh, just got off the phone from my ob and he says I am 100% ready to go again as soon as I get AF.... yaaaay! As long as I continue on my prenatals (with iodine) I should be right as rain. I also had some testing done on the tissue after my D&C and apparently there is no good reason for the MMC - just bad luck and that perhaps my proegesterone levels were a bit low and will be monitored next time... The grass is definately getting greener chickies...:happydance:


----------



## pixxie1232001

Well my AF showed her ugly head today so that means that means that I can start watching my cycle. I guess my biggest fear right now is another ectopic. I feel kinda like i am playing with fire in a way. I am going to start taking prentals now and I am pretty much praying my birth control gets out of my system quickly since I was only it for 4 months. Fingers crossed.

Tons of :dust: to everyone. Hopefully this is our month!:hugs:


----------



## PreshFest

I'm having lots of pain in what I am assuming is my ovary, so I'm assuming I'm ovulating for the first time since my d&c!! wahoo! So this means I should get af around Feb 24, so we will start trying end of march/beginning of april! WOOT!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzalxx said:


> Ooooh, just got off the phone from my ob and he says I am 100% ready to go again as soon as I get AF.... yaaaay! As long as I continue on my prenatals (with iodine) I should be right as rain. I also had some testing done on the tissue after my D&C and apparently there is no good reason for the MMC - just bad luck and that perhaps my proegesterone levels were a bit low and will be monitored next time... The grass is definately getting greener chickies...:happydance:

Yay Renzal, great news!! What a relief about the tissue testing as well! I think I"ll also ask to have my progesterone monitored. Glad your doctors are on it!



pixxie1232001 said:


> Well my AF showed her ugly head today so that means that means that I can start watching my cycle. I guess my biggest fear right now is another ectopic. I feel kinda like i am playing with fire in a way. I am going to start taking prentals now and I am pretty much praying my birth control gets out of my system quickly since I was only it for 4 months. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Tons of :dust: to everyone. Hopefully this is our month!:hugs:

I hear you on the fear of another ectopic, and it is also the scariest thought for me. Did you have an HSG done to check your tubes?



PreshFest said:


> I'm having lots of pain in what I am assuming is my ovary, so I'm assuming I'm ovulating for the first time since my d&c!! wahoo! So this means I should get af around Feb 24, so we will start trying end of march/beginning of april! WOOT!

Great news Presh! Must feel so good to know that your body is getting back to normal. I'm hoping you will be all rejuvenated to try again by the end of March! 

AFM, I have my HSG scheduled for tomorrow at 10:30 am and I am sooo nervous - both about the results and the procedure itself. My RE saw how anxious I was and insisted she do it herself instead of one of the technicians since I guess she considers herself to be pretty good at it. That is a huge relief and I really appreciated it! She gave me some antibiotics which made me feel nauseous this morning and also some much needed valium to take before the procedure. I'm hoping for signs of nice clear tubes tomorrow!


----------



## pixxie1232001

Gwen I havn't had that test done because my doctor feels very confident that the tube should be cleared and that my ectopic was just a fluke. Then again you never know with surgery. I mean I was able to keep my tube, but there is always that possibility of scar tissue. :-k


----------



## Gwenylovey

Just got back from my HSG, and tubes are totally clear! In fact, my right (ectopic) tube filled and spilled out before my left! My RE is convinced that I had two bouts of unconnected bad luck and said I'm due for some good news. I hope she's right :) Also, just wanted to let any of you considering this know that the procedure was completely painless. Honestly, it was more comfortable than a pap smear. I know my RE is very good at it so that might have had something to do with it. Ahhh...so relived. Just wanted to share a bit of good news! xoxo


----------



## JPARR01

Great news Gwen!!! xoxo


----------



## pixxie1232001

Well ladies I called my doctor and am going to do a family planning/ risk appointment with her.She already stated to me after my surgery that I should be fine to concieve again even after the metho too she felt confident, but I still have many questions, concerns and fears. Hopefully she can answer those right?:shrug:

In other news AF :witch: still wont leave me alone! I am ready to just move on and do the deed!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Great news Gwen, so relieved for you. Hopefully you and I will doing the BFP boogaloo soon x

Pixxi, hang in there hun, think of it as a nice big clean out and you will be ready to rock and roll soon x good luck at your appointment, it's nice to have that added support isn't it!


----------



## PreshFest

So af started up again yesterday! But since this cycle was obviously an odd one, I'm definitely waiting one more cycle to ttc. So exciting, though! One step closer!!! :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Good stuff Presh, I am waiting for mine too, hopefully this week....:kiss:


----------



## bbgoosebumps

Hi ladies-
First off I'd like to say how very sorry I am for your losses and I pray your pain has healed. I know how devastating the experiences you have all went through have been.

Secondly I need your help. Ill be working with my Dr. but right now I am very lost and would love some information. We lost our bean yesterday at 5w6days. They found it in my right tube. I was given a dose of mtx and sent home. Ive been reading on it but haven't found all the answers. My Dr. did say to wait until 2 cycles to try again. Does that mean we can try when I ovulate following my 2nd AF? Or do I have to have 3 af's then try? Is there a ready to see if my folic acid is back to normal? why aren't oral supplements sufficient enough to where you can ttc right away? Also, I had my tubes reversed in dec 2011. Do you think its safe for an hsg test already? We are gutted and despetately wanting to know if my right tube is blocked so we don't endure this again. We are just so sick :(


----------



## MissPx

Hi everyone - 

It is with much sadness that I join you here after an ectopic pregnancy and methotrexate injection on Sunday night. I had molar pregnancy in 2009, a chemical pregnancy in December 2011 and now an ectopic - seriously, how much can 1 girl handle?!?!

I was hoping to be able to chat with some of you that are going through a similar situation, and to those that have been through it and are now pregnant (I'm so happy to see that there are lots of those)!

I see there are lots of opinions regarding TTC after the shot, and I was just hoping to hear what different doctors are recommending these days (and where you're from). I'm in Australia, and my fertility doc this morning said 3 months however I have read lots of doctors are saying one normal cycle post levels returning to 0. 

I have my follow-up appointment at the hospital tomorrow (day 4) so I'm hoping my levels are heading in the right direction. They weren't very high when I got the jab (around 300, I think) and were already about 250 by the following day. I do hear though that they can start to rise again and that is frightening the life out of me. I really don't want a second jab!

I've had no bleeding and no pain so I'm not quite sure what to expect in the coming days/weeks. I just can't wait to get back to 0 so that we can try and look into why I've had 2 miscarriages back to back. I do have a happy and healthy 16 month old so I know my body can do it - I just think it needs a bit of a CTRL-ALT-DLT to get it back into conception mode!

Any advice, recommendations or words of encouragement would be muchly appreciated!

MissPx


----------



## PreshFest

MissPx said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> It is with much sadness that I join you here after an ectopic pregnancy and methotrexate injection on Sunday night. I had molar pregnancy in 2009, a chemical pregnancy in December 2011 and now an ectopic - seriously, how much can 1 girl handle?!?!
> 
> I was hoping to be able to chat with some of you that are going through a similar situation, and to those that have been through it and are now pregnant (I'm so happy to see that there are lots of those)!
> 
> I see there are lots of opinions regarding TTC after the shot, and I was just hoping to hear what different doctors are recommending these days (and where you're from). I'm in Australia, and my fertility doc this morning said 3 months however I have read lots of doctors are saying one normal cycle post levels returning to 0.
> 
> I have my follow-up appointment at the hospital tomorrow (day 4) so I'm hoping my levels are heading in the right direction. They weren't very high when I got the jab (around 300, I think) and were already about 250 by the following day. I do hear though that they can start to rise again and that is frightening the life out of me. I really don't want a second jab!
> 
> I've had no bleeding and no pain so I'm not quite sure what to expect in the coming days/weeks. I just can't wait to get back to 0 so that we can try and look into why I've had 2 miscarriages back to back. I do have a happy and healthy 16 month old so I know my body can do it - I just think it needs a bit of a CTRL-ALT-DLT to get it back into conception mode!
> 
> Any advice, recommendations or words of encouragement would be muchly appreciated!
> 
> MissPx

It is really important to wait to ttc after getting methotrexate. It's a horrible drug that really does lots of damage to your body! So 3 cycles really is the rule after getting it. I've done a lot of research on it and I found an article that says it can sometimes damage your eggs. They take about 100 days to mature, so if you get one too early in that process it probably won't end well. And then obviously the folic acid is an issue, so that needs to build back up. I really didn't want to wait after getting the shot either, so I called a doc friend of mine because I knew he would tell me the truth about ttc after metho... he said, "Don't f**k with methotrexate." It's serious stuff. I didn't want to suffer another loss, so I waited until after 2 periods to try again. Got pregnant after the third and then sadly lost it at 12 weeks :( I'm just finishing up my first af since that loss right now, and will be trying again after my next one.

The biggest lesson I learned from all of this was to be patient. You literally have zero control over your body, so I just feel like we need to give it time to heal before we go and mess it all up again. I'm so sorry for your losses and I wish you the best in the future! Lots of bfps on this thread that have worked out!!!


----------



## Annie77

Sorry to hear your story.

I too had an ectopic and got the meth jag on 5th sept last year. It didn't work well enough so needed a 2nd shot the week after. I waited 12 weeks before trying again but alas - so far i have had no luck conceiving. I have always fallen very quickly but maybe this is my body's way of telling me it isn't ready yet??

I hope you are not having too much discomfort - physical or emotional and I really hope you find this forum helpful. I know when I came on here in sept, it gave me a lot of hope to see Jparr, presh, michelle etc all fall pregnant.

Presh - hope are doing okay?


----------



## PreshFest

Annie77 said:


> Sorry to hear your story.
> 
> I too had an ectopic and got the meth jag on 5th sept last year. It didn't work well enough so needed a 2nd shot the week after. I waited 12 weeks before trying again but alas - so far i have had no luck conceiving. I have always fallen very quickly but maybe this is my body's way of telling me it isn't ready yet??
> 
> I hope you are not having too much discomfort - physical or emotional and I really hope you find this forum helpful. I know when I came on here in sept, it gave me a lot of hope to see Jparr, presh, michelle etc all fall pregnant.
> 
> Presh - hope are doing okay?

Yes, I'm doing well! Excited/nervous about ttc again next month... I really wouldn't be surprised if I decided to put it off a little longer. I doubt I will, though :)


----------



## Annie77

bbgoosebumps said:


> Hi ladies-
> First off I'd like to say how very sorry I am for your losses and I pray your pain has healed. I know how devastating the experiences you have all went through have been.
> 
> Secondly I need your help. Ill be working with my Dr. but right now I am very lost and would love some information. We lost our bean yesterday at 5w6days. They found it in my right tube. I was given a dose of mtx and sent home. Ive been reading on it but haven't found all the answers. My Dr. did say to wait until 2 cycles to try again. Does that mean we can try when I ovulate following my 2nd AF? Or do I have to have 3 af's then try? Is there a ready to see if my folic acid is back to normal? why aren't oral supplements sufficient enough to where you can ttc right away? Also, I had my tubes reversed in dec 2011. Do you think its safe for an hsg test already? We are gutted and despetately wanting to know if my right tube is blocked so we don't endure this again. We are just so sick :(

Sorry for your loss. I got my meth jags in sept last year (1st one didn't take well enough) I was told to wait 3mths and it just so happened my 3rd ovulation post-meth was the day after 12 week mark. I had a followup meeting with consultant in November and he talked about an HSG but didn't feel that i would need one, given my three previous 'non-ectopic' pregnancies, no chlamydia and no new partner. He thinks it was a fluke as opposed to scarring.???


----------



## Gwenylovey

Welcome bbgoosebumps and mspix, you've come to the right place :) As for how long to wait, my doctor said I could try after my first normal AF, but I ended up waiting about three months. There are different opinions out there, and conflicting advice, so I would recommend to wait at least that long and listen to your doctor and your body. I know this is probably a tough time, but I think you'll be surprised by how quickly it flies by. Be good to yourself during this time, you deserve it. You'll be back to ttc in no time!


----------



## bbgoosebumps

Gwenylovey said:


> Welcome bbgoosebumps and mspix, you've come to the right place :) As for how long to wait, my doctor said I could try after my first normal AF, but I ended up waiting about three months. There are different opinions out there, and conflicting advice, so I would recommend to wait at least that long and listen to your doctor and your body. I know this is probably a tough time, but I think you'll be surprised bIy how quickly it flies by. Be good to yourself during this time, you deserve it. You'll be back to ttc in no time!

Thank you gweny-i feel like time is standing still and I wish we could start ttc sooner and full this empty hole in my heart. 

Do you know if there is a test to check if my folic avoid levels are backto normal down the road?


----------



## Gwenylovey

bbgoosebumps, I'm not sure but I've heard of women getting their folic acid levels checked through bloodwork. Your OB may know...I think that if you wait the allotted time and make sure to take your prenatal vitamin you should be fine. I thought about asking to get my folic acid levels checked but my OB did not seem concerned so I just decided not to. I also take an extra folic acid supplement in addition to my prenatal. Best of luck :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Hurry up AF.....


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi all you new ladies
I am so sorry for your losses :hugs: You have come to the right place for support and answers. This website has been quite informative and may ease some of your anxieties.

https://www.ectopic.org.uk/index.php/patients/frequently-asked-questions-faqs/ 

Alternatively, you can probably find the info your looking for by reading back over this thread, the ladies here have been amazing.

All the very best xxx


----------



## JPARR01

MissPx said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> It is with much sadness that I join you here after an ectopic pregnancy and methotrexate injection on Sunday night. I had molar pregnancy in 2009, a chemical pregnancy in December 2011 and now an ectopic - seriously, how much can 1 girl handle?!?!
> 
> I was hoping to be able to chat with some of you that are going through a similar situation, and to those that have been through it and are now pregnant (I'm so happy to see that there are lots of those)!
> 
> I see there are lots of opinions regarding TTC after the shot, and I was just hoping to hear what different doctors are recommending these days (and where you're from). I'm in Australia, and my fertility doc this morning said 3 months however I have read lots of doctors are saying one normal cycle post levels returning to 0.
> 
> I have my follow-up appointment at the hospital tomorrow (day 4) so I'm hoping my levels are heading in the right direction. They weren't very high when I got the jab (around 300, I think) and were already about 250 by the following day. I do hear though that they can start to rise again and that is frightening the life out of me. I really don't want a second jab!
> 
> I've had no bleeding and no pain so I'm not quite sure what to expect in the coming days/weeks. I just can't wait to get back to 0 so that we can try and look into why I've had 2 miscarriages back to back. I do have a happy and healthy 16 month old so I know my body can do it - I just think it needs a bit of a CTRL-ALT-DLT to get it back into conception mode!
> 
> Any advice, recommendations or words of encouragement would be muchly appreciated!
> 
> MissPx


I really think it is beyond important that you wait some time after the shot. Methotrexate is no joke. Almost everyone I have talked with also said that their doc said wait 3 cycles or 3 months.... Give your body time to heal. The time will go fast, trust me. I thought it would take forever for my 3 cycles to pass... but, it flew right on by and the first month back trying we got pregnant. xoxo :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

JPARR, I'm loving your scan picture!! Looking good :)


----------



## JPARR01

Gwenylovey said:


> JPARR, I'm loving your scan picture!! Looking good :)

Awww thanks!!! xoxo:hugs:


----------



## Dee1989

Hi Annie77, I had the shot in June last year and have also had no luck in conceiving again and now my cycles seem to be changing, grrrr.

Hope everyone is well.



Annie77 said:


> Sorry to hear your story.
> 
> I too had an ectopic and got the meth jag on 5th sept last year. It didn't work well enough so needed a 2nd shot the week after. I waited 12 weeks before trying again but alas - so far i have had no luck conceiving. I have always fallen very quickly but maybe this is my body's way of telling me it isn't ready yet??
> 
> I hope you are not having too much discomfort - physical or emotional and I really hope you find this forum helpful. I know when I came on here in sept, it gave me a lot of hope to see Jparr, presh, michelle etc all fall pregnant.
> 
> Presh - hope are doing okay?


----------



## libbyloulou

Hi dee, 

I'm interested to know how your cycle has changed? Mine has always been a regular 28 day cycle then out of the blue last month it was 24 days....weird! my ectopic was in july.

Good luck to everyone ttc. I'm on cd7, same as a few others on here I think x


----------



## chig

I was hoping that it would be okay with you ladies for me to join this thread. I have read this whole thread and I am just inspired with all of the great success stories of BFPs after having to take methotrexate. I was diagnosed with a suspected ectopic this January and was administered the shot. My numbers were at 8100 when I was given the shot and are now down to 1085 after 3 weeks. I am happy that they are going down, but I know it is going to take me a long time before they reach the 0 mark. This was my second pregnancy. My first pregnancy ended at 18w when I went in for my second u/s and found out that my baby had a severe congenital heart defect and wouldn't survive. That was probably the worst day of my life when I found out I would have to terminate my pregnancy.:cry: I have never cried so much in my life. The doctors couldn't tell me why it happened and said it is just one of things that just happens. We did chromosome testing and everything and it all came back normal, so it was just my bad luck. I waited the 3 months as the doctors recommended and ended up with an ectopic...I just want to have a baby so bad and just feel like I have to wait so long. 

Sorry for the long post. I just needed a place to talk about this as there aren't many people out there that understand what we go through.


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi chig
Welcome, I was so very sad to read your story, you have certainly had a rough time. So sorry for your losses. You have come to the right place the women here have been amazing!!
From personal experience, about two-three weeks after my shots I had what can only be described as a mini-miscarriage. A lot of blood and cramping and then my numbers started to drop dramatically after that. I was around 6000 and they only dropped slightly for the first two weeks and then plummeted after the bleed.
I really hope things happen fast for you hunny and please drop us a line anytime if you have an questions or just need a hug:hugs:


----------



## chig

Thanks Renzalxx for replying. My situation was a little different. The day I tested to see if I was pregnant, I started to spot a little bit that day. I spotted brown for about 5 days. The spotting then turned to bleeding with some clotting. I knew at that point that i had miscarried. I bled for about another 4 days and it just tapered off to spotting. I had two u/s and they could not find anything in the uterus or tubes, but my hcg number kept rising. My OB thought that it could have been an incomplete miscarriage. She scheduled me for a d&c to remove any remaining tissue that could be causing my numbers to rise. After the d&c, they told me there wasn't much to get out and ordered the metho shot as they could not locate the ectopic and my numbers were rising. It has now been three weeks and I have only been lightly spotting. At first I thought the shot wasn't working because I wasn't bleeding like everyone else, but my numbers are still dropping, so I am just happy about that. I guess everyone is different...I also didn't have any pain, except for some slight twinges on my right side every now and then. Does that sound like an ectopic?


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi again Chig
Yours actually sounds quite similar to my experience. I too thought I was miscarrying but was told I had a cornual ectopic whereby it wasn't in my tube but just outside it in an extremely vascular area. They are very dangerous (inoperable due to the risks) and very difficult to find but after about half and hour my doc was able to locate just outside my tube. I was then sent straight to emergency to start metho treatment. I also had brown spotting/clotting the moment I fell pregnant up until about a week after my major bleed from the meth. I assume your doc just wanted to be absolutely sure by giving you the shot... In saying that, your numbers are going down so you are on the right track!! Yay!
The only upside for us hunny is that we still have our tubes but it's still horrible to say the least...
All the best, hoping things get back to normal again for you soon xx


----------



## Dee1989

Hi libbyloulou, before the ectopic I was irregular then after it I went onto a regular 30 day cycle then from Dec I had a 26 day cycle, 31 day in Jan then this one I was due AF tomorrow and it came 2days ago, so I had a 28 day cycle lol, i'm used to being irregular but I preffered knowing if that makes sence, maybe now I should start temping again to pinpoint ovulation.

Good luck and lots of :dust: 



libbyloulou said:


> Hi dee,
> 
> I'm interested to know how your cycle has changed? Mine has always been a regular 28 day cycle then out of the blue last month it was 24 days....weird! my ectopic was in july.
> 
> Good luck to everyone ttc. I'm on cd7, same as a few others on here I think x


----------



## chig

Has anyone monitored their temperatures while they were watching their hcg levels drop? My temperatures were high before the shot and a week after the shot. Over the past two weeks my temps have been gradually dropping. I only have spotting after the shot. Do you girls think I could get my AF soon? Also do you think this means my hcg levels will drop quicker now that my temps are at pre-O temps?

Sorry if I am asking too many questions...I just really can't wait until my numbers drop to 0 and I can start taking my prenatals again and start getting my body back to normal.


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Chig
You can ask as many questions as you like sweetness...we are all here for one another!
I couldnt really tell you anything about temping as I have not tried that option, however I do know you will not get your AF until approx 2 - 4 weeks after your HCG reaches zero. I got mine two weeks after my tests came back at zero and started back on my pre-natals as soon as i did - from my shots to getting my AF took approx 8 weeks in all. 
Keep your chin up xx


----------



## Renzalxx

YIPPPPPPEEEEE :witch:Aunty Flo has come to visit... one step closer to TTC.


----------



## chig

Yaaaay for AF! Hi Renzalxx. Thank you for being so kind. I guess I just need to be patient and heal while I wait. When you said 8 weeks, it sounds like a long time, but then I realized that it will be 4 weeks for me this Wednesday. I go back tomorrow for more bloodwork. I am praying that they are way down! 
I am so happy for you! I can't believe I am saying this, but I can't wait until AF comes to visit me...

Where did the rest of you ladies go? I hope all of you are doing good!
:dust: to all!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Chig, I know how frustrating the wait can be, but I swear it will be over before you know it. If you can, I recommend trying to do some other things you enjoy to take your mind of off this for little bits of time if you can. I know it's tough, but I found that when I could finally relax a little bit about it that time went by even more quickly. Just my 2 cents, take it or leave it :) And as for AF, mine also came about two weeks after my levels hit zero as well.

Renzal, YAY!!! So exciting to hear :) Are you ttc again this cycle, I can't remember now but I think so! I am currently in the dreaded tww...I think 4 or 5 dpo or something like that. I'm trying to take my own advice - keep myself busy and try not to obsess so much! Way easier said than done....


----------



## PreshFest

Renzalxx said:


> YIPPPPPPEEEEE :witch:Aunty Flo has come to visit... one step closer to TTC.

Wahooo!! That is so exciting! Mine ended this past wednesday and I've had some spotting on and off since then, which is not normal for me at all. So I'm 100% wtt until after next af, just in case. But still! About 4 weeks from now I'll be officially ttc again! :wacko:


----------



## Gwenylovey

PreshFest said:


> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> YIPPPPPPEEEEE :witch:Aunty Flo has come to visit... one step closer to TTC.
> 
> Wahooo!! That is so exciting! Mine ended this past wednesday and I've had some spotting on and off since then, which is not normal for me at all. So I'm 100% wtt until after next af, just in case. But still! About 4 weeks from now I'll be officially ttc again! :wacko:Click to expand...

Yay Presh, so exciting!! That 4 weeks will fly by in no time!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Also, I'm not feeling any real symptoms yet...I know it's early but I wish I felt something! Did any of you ladies in any pregnancy feel symptoms at 4-5 dpo? If not, when did they start? Ugh, this patiently waiting thing is not happening for me...:wacko:


----------



## PreshFest

Gwenylovey said:


> Also, I'm not feeling any real symptoms yet...I know it's early but I wish I felt something! Did any of you ladies in any pregnancy feel symptoms at 4-5 dpo? If not, when did they start? Ugh, this patiently waiting thing is not happening for me...:wacko:

I've never gotten symptoms until 4-5 weeks along... At this point, if fertilization has occurred, it's still making it's way to your uterus. You typically don't feel symptoms until well after implantation, I think. Once that hcg starts rising is when they really start.


----------



## JPARR01

The only symptoms I felt during the 2ww ---> waking up in the middle of the night starving, sore boobs, and some cramping. xoxo


----------



## chig

I didn't have any symptoms until I was 4 to 5 weeks along. I had sore boobs and always felt hungry. I hope this is it for you Gweny! I have my fingers crossed. Also, I am definitely taking your advice to try to do things to keep myself busy. I am starting a new job soon so I have plenty to think about. 
Presh, I am also in the waiting game right now...but like Gweny said 4 weeks will be over before you know it!


----------



## Renzalxx

Yay, Gweny have everything crossed for you poppet... if your anything like me, you will cave in and take a test (I must have taken 10 before I got my BFP heh heh...)!

Four weeks Presh, that will fly by... I would prefer to wait one more cycle too but hubbys work schedule just makes things difficult so i think me might give it a red hot go as soon as I ovulate again. Doc said to go for it as apparently I am all good to go and hubby is back on Monday for 4 weeks then off again for a month. And I couldnt wait that long me thinks.
Good luck and babydust to you all xxx:dust:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi Gweny, weirdly enough it was only the months that I was pregnant that I got no symptoms the whole time we have been TTC. Good luck I hope this is it for you xxx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi Gweny, weirdly enough it was only the months that I was pregnant that I got no symptoms the whole time we have been TTC. Good luck I hope this is it for you xxx

Thanks Bells! How is the first trimester going for you? Have you had a scan yet? Wising you a happy and healthy remainder of your pregnancy!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Gwenylovey said:


> Bells n Bump said:
> 
> 
> Hi Gweny, weirdly enough it was only the months that I was pregnant that I got no symptoms the whole time we have been TTC. Good luck I hope this is it for you xxx
> 
> Thanks Bells! How is the first trimester going for you? Have you had a scan yet? Wising you a happy and healthy remainder of your pregnancy!Click to expand...

Hi, its not going too bad although the morning sickness seems to be getting worse instead of better. So far I have had two scans, one at 6 weeks to check for ectopic and then I had a private scan at 9 weeks because I couldnt wait for my 12 week scan, I saw a heartbeat at that one so it helped reassure me a little. My actual 12 week scan is 2 week today when Ill actually be 13wk 2days, I so cant wait I would like to say Ill relax completely after it but I dont honestly think I will, haha!!


----------



## chig

Bells- I am so happy that al your u/s sessions went well. I am sure you were so relieved when you heard the heartbeat! It is such a great feeling! I also have heard that having morning sickness is a good sign that the baby is doing great! I am so excited for you!!!

I got my numbers back this week and they are down to 176 from 1085!!! The doctor thinks that my numbers will be down to 0 by next week since they have been dropping by large amounts every week! I hope she is right. On another note this week has been a little hard for me as Wednesday would have been my due date from my first pregnancy that I had to let go:cry:
I am trying to stay positive that everything will work out soon enough...


----------



## libbyloulou

Hey everyone! It's been a while. Sending lots of baby dust everyone's way xxx :dust:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Well ladies...it begins again. I got my BFP this morning at 10 DPO!! I was having sore bbs and no other symptoms, but just had a feeling. This is my earliest BFP - both my ectopic and chemical came later, so I"m hoping that's good news! I called DH on his way to work and we are both excited but not letting us get ahead of ourselves. Kind of sucks that we have to feel this way :( Now on to staying positive!!


----------



## JPARR01

Congrats Gwen!!! Everything crossed for you!!!! xoxo


----------



## PreshFest

Yay Gwen!!! Congrats!

Afm, I Oved over the weekend, so I'm now in a 4ww until I ov again and try to catch that eggy!!


----------



## libbyloulou

That's great news gweny! Xxxx


----------



## chig

Congrats Gwen!!!!! You just have stay positive! The odds are in your favor to have a "normal" pregnancy. Keep us up to date. Did you make an appointment with your doctor?

Presh, good luck on trying after your next ov. 

:dust:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Presh, you're almost back in it! Soooo soon! :)

I got blood drawn today and will get the results tomorrow. Initially I went to my OB's office. My OB is on maternity leave, so the nurse spoke with another clinician who told me to get my quants taken today and tomorrow! 24 hours? I don't think so... I also requested my progesterone to be taken because the RE I saw said it would be a good idea, but this OB denied my request saying it wasn't necessary. Needless to say, I went to the RE's office and spoke to one of the nurses during her lunch break. They agreed to monitor me until an ultrasound (hopefully!!) shows that the bean is in my uterus, then turn me over to my OB. They took HCG and Progesterone and I'll know the numbers tomorrow. I got a very faint line on a FRER at 10 dpo so I'm expecting a really low HCG and am trying to prevent myself from freaking out when I hear how low it is tomorrow.:wacko: I'm feeling more relaxed about it all this time around though. I don't know, I've realized that once I'm pg so much of what happens is out of my control. Please keep your fx for me!! :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Oh Gweny that is the BEST news! So happy for you hunny.
make sure they keep an eye on your Progesterone for sure as my OB thinks that may be why I miscarried just recently and it doesnt hurt to be too careful. I am so excited for you.
AFM, I should ov this weekend and hubby home so we are going to go for gold. Hopefully will be sharing good BFP news with you soon. 
Good luck Presh, the weeks will fly by and youll be back on the train in no time xxx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzalxx said:


> Oh Gweny that is the BEST news! So happy for you hunny.
> make sure they keep an eye on your Progesterone for sure as my OB thinks that may be why I miscarried just recently and it doesnt hurt to be too careful. I am so excited for you.
> AFM, I should ov this weekend and hubby home so we are going to go for gold. Hopefully will be sharing good BFP news with you soon.
> Good luck Presh, the weeks will fly by and youll be back on the train in no time xxx

Thanks Renzal! Hope you and hubby catch that egg this weekend!!! :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies! So, I just got my first quants back and I'm feeling very hopeful! My HCG at 10 DPO was 29! And my progesterone is at 32. The nurse was stressing how early it is, I think she didn't want me to be concerned about the low number although I was feeling pretty good about it. Maybe it was also because it's too early to really get my hopes up. But either way, I'm happy at least it's off to a good start :)


----------



## JPARR01

Those are beyond great numbers!!!!! At 10 dpo my hcg was 14 and progesterone was 10! You are lOoking good! Woooohooooooo. xoxo


----------



## Gwenylovey

JPARR01 said:


> Those are beyond great numbers!!!!! At 10 dpo my hcg was 14 and progesterone was 10! You are lOoking good! Woooohooooooo. xoxo

Thanks JPARR, that is so relieving to hear!! I hope my little bean is settling into my uterus for a nice long stay :)


----------



## Bells n Bump

Congrats Gweny on your bfp, wishing you a happy and healthy nine months xxx


----------



## New Yorker

Hi everyone,

I haven't been on the boards for a while now. But I'm back because I just had another shot of Methotrexate for a PUL (Pregnancy of Unknown Location). I am truly fed up with the whole getting pregnant thing.

Here I was... getting ready to do my first cycle of IVF when I find out that I am pregnant for the second time but my HCG levels were going up super slow.... like the first time I had an ectopic back in July.

Now I'm just AFRAID of getting pregnant on my own... To think that I may have yet another pregnancy that will result in Methotrexate... I can't stand it! 

So my plan... is to do my first and hopefully only round of IVF in July as soon as I can. 

Here I go again.... the three month wait to TTC again.

Ahhhhhh, sorry for venting. I just had to.


----------



## Renzalxx

Oh Newyorker sweets, I am soo soooo soooooo sorry to hear your news... :cry: that is the pitts! You can vent as much as you like!! 
Where they unable to locate your pregnancy this time?? If it was a chemical pregnancy would they still need to give you MTX? Such a bummer time for you going through this again...My thoughts and big squishy cuddles on the breeze to you hunny xxx
:hugs:


----------



## chig

Gweny, your numbers look great! I am wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!

New Yorker, I am so sorry to hear what has happened. I know that this isn't easy, but there is hope. I have also had two losses and know that getting pregnant can be such a terrifying thing. You just have to keep your chin up and know that it will happen for you too. I just feel so confident that all of these wonderful ladies will have their happy and healthy babies soon enough. Give yourself time to grieve and try to take it easy. I know it is much easier said than done...We are here for you. :hug:


----------



## PreshFest

New Yorker said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I haven't been on the boards for a while now. But I'm back because I just had another shot of Methotrexate for a PUL (Pregnancy of Unknown Location). I am truly fed up with the whole getting pregnant thing.
> 
> Here I was... getting ready to do my first cycle of IVF when I find out that I am pregnant for the second time but my HCG levels were going up super slow.... like the first time I had an ectopic back in July.
> 
> Now I'm just AFRAID of getting pregnant on my own... To think that I may have yet another pregnancy that will result in Methotrexate... I can't stand it!
> 
> So my plan... is to do my first and hopefully only round of IVF in July as soon as I can.
> 
> Here I go again.... the three month wait to TTC again.
> 
> Ahhhhhh, sorry for venting. I just had to.

So sorry to hear this!! Hang in there and hopefully your first round of IVF is successful!:hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

New Yorker said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I haven't been on the boards for a while now. But I'm back because I just had another shot of Methotrexate for a PUL (Pregnancy of Unknown Location). I am truly fed up with the whole getting pregnant thing.
> 
> Here I was... getting ready to do my first cycle of IVF when I find out that I am pregnant for the second time but my HCG levels were going up super slow.... like the first time I had an ectopic back in July.
> 
> Now I'm just AFRAID of getting pregnant on my own... To think that I may have yet another pregnancy that will result in Methotrexate... I can't stand it!
> 
> So my plan... is to do my first and hopefully only round of IVF in July as soon as I can.
> 
> Here I go again.... the three month wait to TTC again.
> 
> Ahhhhhh, sorry for venting. I just had to.


New Yorker, I'm so sorry to hear that you are going through this again. I can imagine how scared and frustrated you must be. The IVF sounds like a good solution as it will completely bypass your tubes, although I know it must feel like forever to wait another three months. Keep your head up! Thinking of you and knowing you are one step closer to your forever baby. :hugs:


----------



## New Yorker

Renzalxx said:


> Oh Newyorker sweets, I am soo soooo soooooo sorry to hear your news... :cry: that is the pitts! You can vent as much as you like!!
> Where they unable to locate your pregnancy this time?? If it was a chemical pregnancy would they still need to give you MTX? Such a bummer time for you going through this again...My thoughts and big squishy cuddles on the breeze to you hunny xxx
> :hugs:

Hi Renzalxx, Thanks for your words. They originally labeled this a chemical pregnancy because I found out early on that my HCG levels where not rising appropriately and I bled for like 2 days (back two weeks ago). They were monitoring my HCG levels with the hope that I would naturally miscarry... but I never did. I stopped bleeding after those two days and my HCG numbers continued to rise but not like a normal pregnancy. More like an ectopic. During the two weeks I start to feel pregnant with sore breast and vivid dreams of having a baby. No pain at all like the first ectopic I had.

My HCG's were as follows... 
Day 1 (day after I started bleeding)
Friday, February 10
BHCG 25.5

Day 4
Monday, February 13
BHCG 38
Progesterone 0.5

Day 6
Wednesday, February 15
BHCG 79.7
Progesterone 0.4

Day 12
Tuesday, February 21
BHCG 197
Progesterone 1.5

Day 16
Saturday, February 25
BHCG 272

Day 18
Monday, February 27
BHCG 314

They found my right tube to be swollen and a tiny spec in my uterus but because the numbers are so low I had the option of doing a D&C (actually a D&A [dilation and aspiration])or getting Methotrexate just because it is not know where the pregnancy really is and if in fact the D&A would even get the pregnancy tissue. I opted for the Methotrexate instead of the procedure just because they would be going in blind and I would probably need the Methotrexate after all. 




chig said:


> New Yorker, I am so sorry to hear what has happened. I know that this isn't easy, but there is hope. I have also had two losses and know that getting pregnant can be such a terrifying thing. You just have to keep your chin up and know that it will happen for you too. I just feel so confident that all of these wonderful ladies will have their happy and healthy babies soon enough. Give yourself time to grieve and try to take it easy. I know it is much easier said than done...We are here for you. :hug:

Chig, thanks for your words. Yes, I know that these ladies on here are great and a great source of comfort. I am trying to stay strong and keep myself occupied during these three months. At least I have an course I'm studying for that will keep me busy and a vacation in April. I am sooooo looking forward to the vacation. Thanks again.



PreshFest said:


> So sorry to hear this!! Hang in there and hopefully your first round of IVF is successful!:hugs:

Thanks PreshFest. I sure hope so too!



Gwenylovey said:


> New Yorker, I'm so sorry to hear that you are going through this again. I can imagine how scared and frustrated you must be. The IVF sounds like a good solution as it will completely bypass your tubes, although I know it must feel like forever to wait another three months. Keep your head up! Thinking of you and knowing you are one step closer to your forever baby. :hugs:

Thanks Gwenylovey. Yes, the IVF route is the way to go for me. My RE doctor thinks that doing IUI's are a waste of time and money so that is why I was scheduled for the IVF this week... but then found out I was pregnant. As soon as my three months are up I am not wasting any time... I am doing the IVF. I'm actually scared to get pregnant naturally because I might wind up like this again.


----------



## Gwenylovey

So here is my quant update! My HCG quadrupled from 29 on Monday to 129 today! The nurse said that this coupled with my progesterone means things are looking good. I'm going to take this one day at a time but today is a good day and I'm letting myself feel excited!! :happydance:

I was actually worried this morning because I woke up and my bbs were less sore than yesterday. They were killing me last night! I asked the nurse about this and she said it is completely normal and that the soreness comes and goes as our body produces HCG in surges. I really hope that she's right!


----------



## New Yorker

Gwenylovey said:


> So here is my quant update! My HCG quadrupled from 29 on Monday to 129 today! The nurse said that this coupled with my progesterone means things are looking good. I'm going to take this one day at a time but today is a good day and I'm letting myself feel excited!! :happydance:
> 
> I was actually worried this morning because I woke up and my bbs were less sore than yesterday. They were killing me last night! I asked the nurse about this and she said it is completely normal and that the soreness comes and goes as our body produces HCG in surges. I really hope that she's right!

That's great Gwenylovey!!! What great news! :thumbup:


----------



## Renzalxx

Wonderful news Gweny... sounds perfect xxx When do you go for your first scan?

NewYorker, I am so bummed out that for you that you have to go through this all over again. But I too think you made the right decision... keep your chin up and we are all here for you whenever you need us xxx The good thing is your numbers arnt too high so you should be back to zero in no time... will be thinking of you xx


----------



## chig

Yaaaaayyyyy Gweny!!!! I am also so excited for you! :dance:


----------



## Carteroh

I just found out yesterday that I have a suspected ectopic and go in for the methotrexate shot in an hour. I found this thread last night and read all 130+ pages, thank you all so much for sharing your stories. It was a welcome distraction for me to read about other women who have been through this experience. I am terrified that the shot will not work but hopeful bc my hcg numbers are low (190-260-330-350 over the last week and a half) and I'm only 6 weeks along. My scan yesterday showed nothing so hopefully it's just really early and the injection will clear everything out. I know I ovulated on my left side and I've had twinges there for the last week which totally freaks me out too. This is such a scary experience and I hate that anyone has to go through it but I am so thankful for you all!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Carteroh said:


> I just found out yesterday that I have a suspected ectopic and go in for the methotrexate shot in an hour. I found this thread last night and read all 130+ pages, thank you all so much for sharing your stories. It was a welcome distraction for me to read about other women who have been through this experience. I am terrified that the shot will not work but hopeful bc my hcg numbers are low (190-260-330-350 over the last week and a half) and I'm only 6 weeks along. My scan yesterday showed nothing so hopefully it's just really early and the injection will clear everything out. I know I ovulated on my left side and I've had twinges there for the last week which totally freaks me out too. This is such a scary experience and I hate that anyone has to go through it but I am so thankful for you all!

Carteroh, I'm so sorry that you are going through this, and I know what a scary time it is. Luckily your HCG numbers are low and they didn't see the ectopic in the scan. I know when I had my scan done they saw a 1 mm sac on the day of my injection and it had grown to 2 mm three days later. Obviously the larger the sac the more likely a rupture, so hopefully you are in good shape! Please keep us updated and ask any questions that you may have during this process. Everyone on this has been incredibly helpful and supportive as I went through the same thing. :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzalxx said:


> Wonderful news Gweny... sounds perfect xxx When do you go for your first scan?
> 
> NewYorker, I am so bummed out that for you that you have to go through this all over again. But I too think you made the right decision... keep your chin up and we are all here for you whenever you need us xxx The good thing is your numbers arnt too high so you should be back to zero in no time... will be thinking of you xx

Thanks Renzal! Initially the nurse said I would go in for my first scan at 6 weeks, but then another nurse said I would go in when my HCG was at 1,000...so I don't know :shrug: A part of me would like to go in when I know I can see a heartbeat if I can only go in for one scan in the next couple of weeks. However, if I can go in more than that, I'd love to get in soon to make sure that this bean is in the right place! I get another quant taken today and when the nurse calls with the results, I'll ask about the scan.


----------



## Carteroh

Thanks so much gweny! Just got the shots and am waiting to leave. So hopeful for lower numbers in a week or less and minimal side effects. And congratulations to you!! Looking forward to reading a happy scan update soon :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

And my quant from today came in at 391 from 129 on Wednesday and 29 on Monday! I'm taking this all day by day, but today is a good day! I'm scheduled to go in for my first ultrasound on March 13th, when I'll be 5w4d. Does anyone know what I should expect to see at that point? This is starting to feel more real, and I'm getting excited!! Thanks for all the comments and support so far ladies, it really means so much. :)


----------



## JPARR01

At 6w4d I saw my lil bean and the sac. Don't be scared if you don't see anything... 5w4d is still early. Maybe someone else on here had an earlier ultrasound and get help better than I did. Xoxoxoox.


----------



## Renzalxx

Gwenylovey said:


> And my quant from today came in at 391 from 129 on Wednesday and 29 on Monday! I'm taking this all day by day, but today is a good day! I'm scheduled to go in for my first ultrasound on March 13th, when I'll be 5w4d. Does anyone know what I should expect to see at that point? This is starting to feel more real, and I'm getting excited!! Thanks for all the comments and support so far ladies, it really means so much. :)

Yaaaaay Gweny!!! Sounds perfect! Can't wait to hear how your scan goes! 
I think you will only see the sac and maybe a speck in the sac if your lucky as that is all I could see at my early scan. At least they can reassure you all is in the right place! Woo hoo!


----------



## Renzalxx

Carteroh said:


> Thanks so much gweny! Just got the shots and am waiting to leave. So hopeful for lower numbers in a week or less and minimal side effects. And congratulations to you!! Looking forward to reading a happy scan update soon :)

Hi there carteroh
So sorry about your loss x how are you feeling today? Make sure to take it easy and look after yourself!
We are here if you have any questions or just need a hug :hugs:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Gwenylovey said:


> And my quant from today came in at 391 from 129 on Wednesday and 29 on Monday! I'm taking this all day by day, but today is a good day! I'm scheduled to go in for my first ultrasound on March 13th, when I'll be 5w4d. Does anyone know what I should expect to see at that point? This is starting to feel more real, and I'm getting excited!! Thanks for all the comments and support so far ladies, it really means so much. :)

Hi Gweny, your numbers sound great, really promising!! I had my first scan at 6 weeks but only measured 5 week 5 days n I just saw the gestation sac in the right place with a yolk sac inside, I think at that stage they are just looking at where everything is and will then sort you out another scan to see the heartbeat, good luck and let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Michelle78

Gwen, congrats! I have everything crossed for you that this pregnancy goes perfectly. My 1st scan was at 6w2d, and we saw the sacs, yolks, fetal poles and heartbeats. That was really early to see all that, so I bet they just want to see the sac in the right place.

New Yorker, I'm so sorry you are going through this again. I hope that IVF brings you your forever baby.

Carteroh, my levels never got very high either, and I was given 2 shots. Two shots was my doctors protocol for mtx, they didn't really wait and see if just 1 would take care of it. I asked them what would happen if the shot didn't work, and they told me that they had never had a situation where mtx didn't work, it may take more than 1 shot, but it will do its job.


----------



## chig

Hi Carteroh, you will get through this soon enough. I am so sorry that you had to join this group, but glad that you found us. I just joined recently and everyone has been very supportive. I am still waiting for my numbers to go to zero. I got the shot when my numbers were really high. You should be reaching zero very soon since your numbers weren't so high. Feel free to ask any questions. The ladies here are very helpful. 

Gweny, your numbers are looking good! I have everything crossed for your scan! 

Michelle, it's so good to hear from you. You are getting so close to the end! How are the twins doing? How are you doing? You must be getting bigger!


----------



## Carteroh

thanks so much for your support and reassurance ladies! i'm feeling ok today, and really appreciate hearing all of these positive outcomes. i haven't had much in the way of side effects from the mtx so that's been good. still lots of twinges on the side i know i ovulated on, i'm ready for that to stop but maybe it never will. i had what i thought was an actual miscarriage the week before, with heavy bleeding and clots so i'm hoping it's ok that not much is coming out now.

michelle, when you say you got 2 shots - how far apart were they spaced? had your numbers already started to come down when you got the second one?


----------



## Carteroh

oh and i have two more questions - if your numbers were low (mine were about 350 the day before the shot), how long did it take you to get back to zero? and i'm a runner, my doctor said it was ok to jog but that i should take a buddy or phone with me so i'm a little anxious about it. did anyone else exercise during the process? i'm needing it for sanity purposes at this point.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Carteroh said:


> oh and i have two more questions - if your numbers were low (mine were about 350 the day before the shot), how long did it take you to get back to zero? and i'm a runner, my doctor said it was ok to jog but that i should take a buddy or phone with me so i'm a little anxious about it. did anyone else exercise during the process? i'm needing it for sanity purposes at this point.

I know that my doctor really advised against exercise until my levels reached 0. I think that with the ectopic in the tube, they just wanted to be sure that movement didn't trigger it to rupture. I would probably advise against it just to be safe. I know it's tough, exercise is a big release for me and I really missed it but in the long run I was glad that I played it safe.

Our HCG levels aren't really comparable, but as a point of reference I had the shot with my level at around 2,000. My HCG reached 0 about four weeks later, and I got my first AF two weeks after that. Hope that things move more quickly for you!


----------



## coxy1978

Carteroh said:


> oh and i have two more questions - if your numbers were low (mine were about 350 the day before the shot), how long did it take you to get back to zero? and i'm a runner, my doctor said it was ok to jog but that i should take a buddy or phone with me so i'm a little anxious about it. did anyone else exercise during the process? i'm needing it for sanity purposes at this point.

Hi!
My numbers were also a lot higher than yours when i got the shot (approx 3000 i think) and like previous post - took about a month, maybe bit more to drop back to 0. However, just to mention, i found that the lower the numbers got - the smaller the levels fell with each blood test. So think id got to approx 200 after the first week or so, but then they just dropped really slowly. Think everyone may be different though - but good luck! hope all is back to normal for you too. 

xx


----------



## Michelle78

Carteroh, my shots were less than a week apart. After the 2nd shot, my #s started to decrease pretty rapidly, my hcg never got above around 1100, and by the time I had the 2nd shot it was well under that. I also ended up bleeding again after the 2nd shot and passed what appeared to be a tiny sac, after that my #s went from the 260s down to 11 and then they didn't feel the need for me to come in for anymore bloodwork. 

I started exercising again as soon as I felt up to it. Like you, it was more for my mental health than anything else. I think I had started running again just before my #s were back to zero, although I have since heard that waiting until they are at 0 is the safest thing.


----------



## chig

I go for more bloodwork today! I hope this one is the last one. I had the shot at the end of january. This week will be week 6, so I am ready to get my body back to normal. I had been spotting after I got the shot, but had some bleeding earlier this past week for like 3 days and then it just tapered off. I am hoping that the bleeding indicates that my numbers will be down to zero! I will find out tomorrow. The waiting around is making me anxious. Arrgghhh...

Hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## Carteroh

Good luck today chig! I hope your numbers are zero and the bleeding is over, post an update when you have it. My day 4 blood work showed a decrease to 290 so hopefully I will keep trending downward too. The waiting really sucks, I just can't wait to be back to regular cycles and no more weird spotting.


----------



## Annie77

Hi guys - I have been stalking but DH and I had decided to make this month our last until summer BUT - :bfp: this evening :happydance:

It is faint but definitely there. Now the worrying starts......

I will wait until I am sure AF is not going to appear and do a couple more tests to make sure line gets darker then phone my PSU and book a 6-week scan to check bean made it to the right place this time.

Good luck to all & hugs to those going through their MTX treatment at the moment, keep your chin up x


----------



## PreshFest

Annie77 said:


> Hi guys - I have been stalking but DH and I had decided to make this month our last until summer BUT - :bfp: this evening :happydance:
> 
> It is faint but definitely there. Now the worrying starts......
> 
> I will wait until I am sure AF is not going to appear and do a couple more tests to make sure line gets darker then phone my PSU and book a 6-week scan to check bean made it to the right place this time.
> 
> Good luck to all & hugs to those going through their MTX treatment at the moment, keep your chin up x

Congrats Annie!!!!!! FX that the bean is in the right spot! SO EXCITING!!! :happydance:

Are you going to have to go for the blood tests 2 days apart?

I'm pretty sure I will be skipping those the next time around, even though my midwife will want to kill me.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi ladies, boy am I glad I found this thread. After a week of on/off bleeding and two scans (both of which showed and empty gest sac, but no growth inside), combined with three blood draws showing slowly rising hcg, it was decided that I had a pregnancy of unknown location and I was given methotrexate yesterday to stop any growth that could be happening elsewhere.

I'm a mess, I don't understand why this happened to me and after a week of praying for the bleeding to stop, I'm now faced with the situation of it needing to start so I can get my numbers down and avoid having another shot of this horrible stuff. 

Can anyone tell me how long it took for the bleeding to kick in? Thanks :flower:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Chig and Carteroh: I hope those numbers keep falling quickly! You'll both be at zero before you know it. Keep us updated.

Annie: Congrats on the BFP!!! That is such exciting news. After a loss, it's almost impossible not to worry, but all we can do is take it one day at a time. Thinking of you during this time!


----------



## Gwenylovey

baby_maybe said:


> Hi ladies, boy am I glad I found this thread. After a week of on/off bleeding and two scans (both of which showed and empty gest sac, but no growth inside), combined with three blood draws showing slowly rising hcg, it was decided that I had a pregnancy of unknown location and I was given methotrexate yesterday to stop any growth that could be happening elsewhere.
> 
> I'm a mess, I don't understand why this happened to me and after a week of praying for the bleeding to stop, I'm now faced with the situation of it needing to start so I can get my numbers down and avoid having another shot of this horrible stuff.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long it took for the bleeding to kick in? Thanks :flower:

baby_maybe, I'm so sorry to hear that you went through this. It is certainly a tough time, but there are numerous women on this board who have been through this as well and can offer support. It is so hard at first, but it does get better with time, I promise :) My bleeding began four days after the shot. I also had very bad cramps and ultimately was in the hospital for a couple of days because my doctors were afraid of a rupture and internal bleeding. Turns out that it was just the methotrexate doing its job. The most important thing is to listen to your body and take it easy during this time. Thinking of you!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thank you gweny for your reply, I guess I just want to know that it's working and doing its job. Fx that my numbers look better by next Monday. I have bloods on Friday, but from reading on here I shouldn't be too worried if they go up a little on day 4? Just hoping there is a drop on Monday so I don't have to have the second shot. 

I'm starting to feel nauseous, so I guess that is the methotrexate getting properly into my system.

Annie-congratulations on your bfp, this thread totally gives me hope that there is something to look forward to after going through this nightmare.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies,

Well...it seems like there is always something to worry about. I got my fourth beta back yesterday and I'm just struck by how high they are. I would just love to fall in the normal range for once...ugh. So here are my numbers:

10/11 dpo: 29
12/13 dpo: 129
14/15 dpo: 391
17/18 dpo: 1892

Of course I've scoured the internet and have read mixed things for high hcg ranging from a normal healthy single pregnancy, multiples, molar pregnancy or chromosomal abnormalities. I'm not getting more blood drawn so now I just have to wait until next Tuesday for my first scan to get more information. I'm just feeling so anxious right now and am afraid again that this pregnancy is going to result in another loss :(


----------



## Renzalxx

Annie77 said:


> Hi guys - I have been stalking but DH and I had decided to make this month our last until summer BUT - :bfp: this evening :happydance:
> 
> It is faint but definitely there. Now the worrying starts......
> 
> I will wait until I am sure AF is not going to appear and do a couple more tests to make sure line gets darker then phone my PSU and book a 6-week scan to check bean made it to the right place this time.
> 
> Good luck to all & hugs to those going through their MTX treatment at the moment, keep your chin up x

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Annie, well done!

And Gweny, your numbers look fantastic! Looking forward to hearing about your scan on the 13th xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Gweny - those numbers look good hunni, good luck at your scan xx

AFM - omg, I never thought this shot would make me feel so horrible. I haven't even managed to get out of bed yet as every time I try I feel extremely sick. The only thing that helps is lying flat on my back. I hope this passes soon, my poor children want their mummy back :(


----------



## Renzalxx

So sorry your going thru this baby-maybe...it is just awful. Make sure you take care of yourself and rest up...hoping your back on your feet soon chicky x we are here whenever you need us x


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks renzalxx, it's good to know that there are ladies who have been through the same so that we can support each other. It really is a tough time. I've managed to get up and about now without feeling too nauseous and got some food in me. I'm about to attempt the shower and hope I don't come over funny whilst I'm standing in there.

No bleeding so far, I hope it starts before then end of the week, at least I'll know the shot is working and hopefully my numbers will start coming down.


----------



## Bells n Bump

Annie - congrats on your bfp!!

Gweny - those numbers look great, do you have twins in your family? That would be so exciting!!

Afm - just had my 12 (13+2) week scan and baby was measuring perfect but wouldnt stop wriggling about but the sonographer finally got the nt measurement after 4 scans, haha!! Now I cant wait until my 20 weeks to find out the sex then go shopping, yey!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Bells n Bump said:


> Annie - congrats on your bfp!!
> 
> Gweny - those numbers look great, do you have twins in your family? That would be so exciting!!
> 
> Afm - just had my 12 (13+2) week scan and baby was measuring perfect but wouldnt stop wriggling about but the sonographer finally got the nt measurement after 4 scans, haha!! Now I cant wait until my 20 weeks to find out the sex then go shopping, yey!!


Thanks Bells, I spoke to two nurses who told me that everything was looking great, so I'm just going to try to breath and relax...so much easier said than done!

So exciting about your twelve week scan! It must have been so relieving to see a healthy and active little baby in there. Can't wait to find out the gender! Do you have any guesses?


----------



## chig

Carteroh, you and I are on the same boat waiting for our numbers to drop. I promise that you will start to feel better as your numbers start to drop. Keep us updated on your numbers. You had low numbers, so you and I might reach zero very close to each other.:hugs:

Gweny, your numbers look great! I think everything will be just fine. Though I can understand feeling scared with everything that doesn't look normal.

maybe-baby, I am so sorry that you have to go through this. For me, I didn't start bleeding until after 4 weeks of getting the shot. Though for me, I already had bleeding and some clots that had already passed before I got the shot. My numbers were still not going down, so they decided to a D&C along with the shot. I am not sure what your numbers were to begin with, but mine were quite high so it took me a little longer. Don't worry, they will go down soon enough.:hugs:

Bells, going to your scan must have been so exciting. I am so happy for you. All the happy stories give me so much hope that things will be okay for all of us!

As for me, I got my numbers back today and they are below 0!!!!!:happydance: I was so happy to hear that! I can finally start taking my prenatals and get healthy again for the next three months. Now the next waiting game is to wait to see when I will get my period and if it will be normal and if I will ovulate. I will also start taking my bbt again so that I can track this a little bit better. I know I don't have control over my body, but I like to see what it is doing! I am so crazy when it comes to understanding all this stuff...I go a little nuts over it.:wacko:

p.s.- sorry for the long post...


----------



## PreshFest

I'm on CD 1 ladies!!! WATCH OUT! ;-)


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks chig. I think i was around 8000 on monday when i had the shot. I've had spotting most of the week but no real bleeding so to speak. Really happy for you that your numbers are down at last :happydance:


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> I'm on CD 1 ladies!!! WATCH OUT! ;-)

Yay, welcome back to the TTC tribe Presh.... I am currently on 2ww so fingers crossed...:flower:
Ps: Love Love LOVE your gorgeous profile pic...x


----------



## chig

Good luck to Presh and Renzalxx !!! I have my fingers crossed for you guys!!!

:dust:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Presh and Renzal, I hope that this is your month!! Oh Renzal...the dreaded tww...Keep us updated please!


----------



## PreshFest

Renzalxx said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD 1 ladies!!! WATCH OUT! ;-)
> 
> Yay, welcome back to the TTC tribe Presh.... I am currently on 2ww so fingers crossed...:flower:
> Ps: Love Love LOVE your gorgeous profile pic...xClick to expand...

Good luck to you Renzall... I really hope our outcomes are quite different this time around!!


----------



## Carteroh

Ugh. My day 7 level was 314 (it was 357 before mtx and 294 on day 4). My doctor says I need another shot. I am so sad/scared it may not work. I just had another scan that showed nothing so I guess that's a good thing. I am so ready for this to be over!


----------



## PreshFest

Carter, I don't understand how different doctors decide whether or not you need a 2nd shot... When I got my first shot, my numbers were around 280, I think. They told me that more often than not, numbers rise within the first week after that but then start to fall. So they told me not to worry if they went up. Sure enough, about a week later they went up to 350. But they didn't give me another shot. they just did more blood tests to make sure they started going down again. And they did! I did not need another shot..

I would refuse another shot if possible. Maybe ask if you can wait a few more days and have your numbers checked again. MTX is poison, so I feel like you shouln't put it in your body unless you HAVE to. And then they say you need to wait another 3 months to ttc again if you get another shot.


----------



## Carteroh

I am so confused too. I really don't want another shot but it's so scary for me to refuse and then think that something could happen. I have 2 little girls and cannot bear the thought of spending time in the hospital or worse. It does seem like doctors treat this situation differently - Michelle said her drs protocol was always 2 shots, and she had them less than a week apart.

I feel better hearing about your experience, thank you for that. How long did it take you to reach zero?


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck Presh and Renzal :)

Cateroh - i'm really sorry your doc said you needed another shot. I'm dreading my numbers on monday in case they say the same to me. 

AFM - Today i went for my day 4 bloods. I refused to wait at the EPAU for the results as it also happens to be the antenatal clinic where consultant appoitments are dealt with and also the ultrsound dept where all the 12/20 week scans are carried out (it's a small hospital!). Anyway i had to wait a while for the doc to come and do my bloods and by the time she did i was almost at meltdown point what with all the pregnant ladies waddling around, so i told her in no uncertain terms that she should phone me with the results and that unless they actually needed to do something to me today, i wouldn't be going back until my 7 day bloods on monday. By the time i came out and phoned DH i burst into tears as i got in my car, it affected me way more than i thought it would. So she did phone with the results, i didn't ask what my numbers were (turns out they were over 10,000 when i had the mtx on monday), but they were obviously stable enough not to have to do anything as she doesn't want to see me until monday now. Thank goodness is all i can say! One good thing from today was that she explained a bit more about why the need for the mtx and for me it wasn't because they were 100% convinced of an eptopic, but for the fact that they couldn't see my right ovary i probably wouldn't of needed to have it at all. She said they gave it to me to 'exclude ectopic pregnancy and the need for surgery if it went undiagnosed'. I've got my fingers crossed for a not viable pregnancy in the uterus, as they did see a gest sac on both the scans i had. Anyway enough rambling from me, fx for monday that i don't need the second shot, but at least i'm prepared for the possibilty of it. Have a good weekend ladies xxx


----------



## Carteroh

and actually - I shouldn't say the scan found nothing - no evidence of the ectopic but I still have a pseudo-sac that was there at my first scan 2 weeks ago. does anyone know about that? she said it's tiny, measuring only 4.5 weeks ("the size of a pea") but it kind of freaks me out - I guess it's just fluid/blood.


----------



## baby_maybe

Cateroh - i had exactly the same thing, a sac that measured around 5 weeks and it was there on both scans i had. It actually increased in size between the scans, but they didn't really say why it was there. They also couldn't find anything growing elsewhere, but the big thing was not being able to see my right ovary, in my case that was the tipping point to giving the mtx, just in case there was something there and it caused a problem. I might ask her about it on monday when i go for my next bloods. I probably won't get a decent answer though as she seems to need to speak to the consultant about everything to do with my treatment!


----------



## chig

Carteroh, I am so sorry that your numbers went up and that the doctor wants you to take another shot :(. Just something I did while I was waiting for my numbers to drop, I stopped eating anything that had high amounts of folic acid. I don't know if that helped or not, but my numbers dropped in large amounts every week. I started out with my numbers at 8100. It took me about 6 weeks to get to zero. 

baby-maybe, hang in there. I feel that I see pregnant women everywhere I go. It use to be very hard for me as well. Now I just try to stay positive and say to myself "that will be me someday"!

Good luck ladies!! Keeps us updated and know that we are here to support you and answer questions you may have. 

Renzalxx, Gweny and Presh how is the baby making going? I am so excited...


----------



## Ttc1at34

:dust:Hi all, mind if I jump in?

I had the metho shot on Monday, not for ectopic but for retained placenta (we think). I waited over nine weeks for numbers to drop after d&c on Jan. 4. I don't believe they are at zero yet, but hopefully getting closer. 

Any way, AF is back, and it's the worst and best experience of my life. Even though I am in physical agony, I am so grateful that my cycle has returned...I never thought it would come.

Anyway, Carteroh, baby maybe, hang in there, because even though it feels like this moment of tragedy will never end, there will certainly be resolution, and it will come soon. I know what you mean about pregnant women everywhere, too.. Funny that I hadn't been to a baby shower in years, but suddenly after I had my miscarriage, there were four invitations sitting on my table. It's so hard to get over the jealousy sometimes, when the whole thing seems so easy for other people.

Just remember that this experience will make you stronger and a better, more loving parent when your turn comes...and I bet it will be sooner than you think! 

Hugs to all of you, and my heart gos out to anyone going through what we are going through.


----------



## Bells n Bump

Carteroh - hope you dont mind me jumping in but my numbers were about the same as yours when I first got the shot and the doctor specifically told me not to worry and I would definately only need one whot because with those numbers there was no chance of my tube rupturing. I was about 8 weeks though so they concluded my pregnancy had already terminated itself but if your not in any immediate risk of further harm then I would definately refuse a second shot if you can, good luck with your next bloods I hope your numbers start to drop quickly. Also mine took 4 weeks to get to 2.5 which was when they discharged me xxx

Good luck Renzal and Presh hope this is your cycle xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi ttc1at34, I'm sorry that you've had such a long drawn out process to get your numbers to go down, especially after having the d&c as well. Ending with mtx is not the best, but hopefully it will do its job and get you back on track for ttc again. :hugs:

Chig - thank you for your kind words, hopefully we'll both be waddling around before long :hugs:

AFM - still not a lot going on with the bleeding, but I'm not too fussed about that as they were happy with the numbers yesterday. Hopefully Monday I'll be able to dodge the bullet of having a second shot and then it's just a wait to get the numbers right down. I'm feeling on rather more solid ground today, although I'm still very aware that emotionally I could be caught out when I least expect it. Ah well, one day at a time is my motto at the moment and we'll see what the future brings xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

Carteroh, so sorry your going thru this mess but I too am confused as to why the doc wants to give you another shot? Your numbers seem to be going down nicely...mine only went done by 100 after the first week and gradually went down more rapidly... I would DEFINATELY get a second opinion before they give you another shot... All the best sweetie x


----------



## Carteroh

thanks so much for the feedback and support everyone! I am scheduled for my second shot tomorrow morning, and I'm still confused too. The way she explained it to me was that they want to see at least a 15% drop by day 7 but mine was only 12% and had actually gone up from the day 4 draw. As much as I don't want another shot, I'm so scared not to get one - feeling like a ticking time bomb is getting the better of me. And she said she had seen complications even with low numbers like mine (and I also read some scary stories on google from people with low numbers and problems - never a good idea but I can't seem to help myself!).

And thank you Ttc1at34 for the gentle reminder that this too shall pass - it's so hard to realize that when you're in the middle of it all but that definitely gives me comfort.

Hope you are hanging in there baby_maybe, and wishing you low numbers on Monday.

And good luck to all you baby-making ladies!


----------



## Renzalxx

Yep, better to be safe than sorry hey... All the best for tomorrow chicky x take good care of yourself and you'll be back on the baby train befor you know it xx mwah xx


----------



## baby_maybe

It's d-day for me tomorrow too, day 7 bloods and the possibility of a second shot. I'm preparing myself for the worst outcome so if i don't need the shot it will be a bonus! For today though i'm not even going to think about it :) 

Good luck tomorrow Carteroh, i hope all goes well for you xxx


----------



## alleysm

Hi ladies! Just wanted to stop in and say hello! Ive been through two possible ectopics (nothing seen on the scans either time) and my heart goes out to you all.. i will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry to hear that alleysm :hugs:


----------



## autigers55

Can I join in??

First I want to say sorry to you all for your losses and congratulations to the ones who have gotten their bfps after methotrexate.

A little about me, I found out Jan 25th I was pregnant after 2 yrs of trying and on Feb 3, I started mcing. :( My hcg levels were going down pretty good at first. My hcg started at 204 on that Friday and then the following monday it was 75. A week later it was 13.1. The next week it was 13, so my doctor made me come in again a couple days later and it went to 19. My doctor suspected a possible ectopic pregnancy, but wasnt sure because u/s didnt show anything. He gave me 3 chocies: do nothing and let my body do what it wants and risk making things worse, have surgery, which could turn out to be for nothing, or get a shot of methotrexate. I chose the shot and got it that same day, Feb 23rd. I went back after the shot to see if my hcg levels had gone down, but they hadn't after a week, so I had to get another shot. This past Monday, 3/5, my hcg was 7.3 and on Thursday, 3/8, it was 5.4. I am praying it will continue to go down and be 0 or almost zero when I go back for blood work on thursday.

I am anxious to start ttc again, but haven't gotten to talk to my doctor about when I can start trying again. 

If you dont mind me asking, how long did it take for you to get your first real AF after the methotrexate shot, and how long did your doctor tell you to wait before trying??


----------



## JPARR01

autigers55 said:


> Can I join in??
> 
> First I want to say sorry to you all for your losses and congratulations to the ones who have gotten their bfps after methotrexate.
> 
> A little about me, I found out Jan 25th I was pregnant after 2 yrs of trying and on Feb 3, I started mcing. :( My hcg levels were going down pretty good at first. My hcg started at 204 on that Friday and then the following monday it was 75. A week later it was 13.1. The next week it was 13, so my doctor made me come in again a couple days later and it went to 19. My doctor suspected a possible ectopic pregnancy, but wasnt sure because u/s didnt show anything. He gave me 3 chocies: do nothing and let my body do what it wants and risk making things worse, have surgery, which could turn out to be for nothing, or get a shot of methotrexate. I chose the shot and got it that same day, Feb 23rd. I went back after the shot to see if my hcg levels had gone down, but they hadn't after a week, so I had to get another shot. This past Monday, 3/5, my hcg was 7.3 and on Thursday, 3/8, it was 5.4. I am praying it will continue to go down and be 0 or almost zero when I go back for blood work on thursday.
> 
> I am anxious to start ttc again, but haven't gotten to talk to my doctor about when I can start trying again.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, how long did it take for you to get your first real AF after the methotrexate shot, and how long did your doctor tell you to wait before trying??

Sorry for your loss.... I would say that it took about 4 weeks for AF to return after my levels hit 0. DH and I also decided to wait till the 4th month after the shot. It is very important to wait and give your body time to heal. Methotrexate is no joke. Majority of doctors will say wait 3 months/3 cycles. xoxo :hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

autigers55 said:


> Can I join in??
> 
> First I want to say sorry to you all for your losses and congratulations to the ones who have gotten their bfps after methotrexate.
> 
> A little about me, I found out Jan 25th I was pregnant after 2 yrs of trying and on Feb 3, I started mcing. :( My hcg levels were going down pretty good at first. My hcg started at 204 on that Friday and then the following monday it was 75. A week later it was 13.1. The next week it was 13, so my doctor made me come in again a couple days later and it went to 19. My doctor suspected a possible ectopic pregnancy, but wasnt sure because u/s didnt show anything. He gave me 3 chocies: do nothing and let my body do what it wants and risk making things worse, have surgery, which could turn out to be for nothing, or get a shot of methotrexate. I chose the shot and got it that same day, Feb 23rd. I went back after the shot to see if my hcg levels had gone down, but they hadn't after a week, so I had to get another shot. This past Monday, 3/5, my hcg was 7.3 and on Thursday, 3/8, it was 5.4. I am praying it will continue to go down and be 0 or almost zero when I go back for blood work on thursday.
> 
> I am anxious to start ttc again, but haven't gotten to talk to my doctor about when I can start trying again.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, how long did it take for you to get your first real AF after the methotrexate shot, and how long did your doctor tell you to wait before trying??


Hi autigers55
So sorry you had to go through such a horrible time. As JParr says above, three months/cycles after your levels reach zero is what the general consensus is on here on waiting to TTC. However, I fell pregnant pretty much exactly after three months and miscarried at 12 weeks. I think it takes a while for your eggies to get back to their healthy state after the shots. 
I also got my first real period 2 weeks after I reached zero.
I hope things happen nice and fast for you chicky and feel free to ask any questions or join us if you just need a virtual hug :hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

Hello everyone,

I have a very important question that started to concern me recently...

I have got some food intolerances and I&#8217;ve heard some people say that these intolerances can cause infertility. I know a particular couple who did not conceive for 15 years because the woman was not aware of the food intolerances that were causing hormone imbalances. As soon as she stayed on a healthy diet, she conceived.

Is this thing really connected to fertility? Any similar cases?


----------



## PreshFest

Carteroh said:


> I am so confused too. I really don't want another shot but it's so scary for me to refuse and then think that something could happen. I have 2 little girls and cannot bear the thought of spending time in the hospital or worse. It does seem like doctors treat this situation differently - Michelle said her drs protocol was always 2 shots, and she had them less than a week apart.
> 
> I feel better hearing about your experience, thank you for that. How long did it take you to reach zero?

I had the shot on July 25 and on August 17 my levels were at 1. AF started up again on August 26, so almost exactly 4 weeks from the time I got the shot. I feel like mine happened pretty quickly, though.

And like Renzall, I got pregnant again after 3 months and also miscarried at 12 weeks... :cry:


----------



## PreshFest

Isabel209 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a very important question that started to concern me recently...
> 
> I have got some food intolerances and Ive heard some people say that these intolerances can cause infertility. I know a particular couple who did not conceive for 15 years because the woman was not aware of the food intolerances that were causing hormone imbalances. As soon as she stayed on a healthy diet, she conceived.
> 
> Is this thing really connected to fertility? Any similar cases?

This is VERY common! You'd probably be fine just cutting out anything you are intolerant to. It might take a while for your system to get back to normal, though.


----------



## Isabel209

PreshFest said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a very important question that started to concern me recently...
> 
> I have got some food intolerances and Ive heard some people say that these intolerances can cause infertility. I know a particular couple who did not conceive for 15 years because the woman was not aware of the food intolerances that were causing hormone imbalances. As soon as she stayed on a healthy diet, she conceived.
> 
> Is this thing really connected to fertility? Any similar cases?
> 
> This is VERY common! You'd probably be fine just cutting out anything you are intolerant to. It might take a while for your system to get back to normal, though.Click to expand...

i am about to start the diet 'seriously' from today as I was sceptic about this issue. Do not have in mind in TTC so quickly. Might take a few more months for me to try and TTC again.

thanks for the response.:hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

autigers55 said:


> Can I join in??
> 
> First I want to say sorry to you all for your losses and congratulations to the ones who have gotten their bfps after methotrexate.
> 
> A little about me, I found out Jan 25th I was pregnant after 2 yrs of trying and on Feb 3, I started mcing. :( My hcg levels were going down pretty good at first. My hcg started at 204 on that Friday and then the following monday it was 75. A week later it was 13.1. The next week it was 13, so my doctor made me come in again a couple days later and it went to 19. My doctor suspected a possible ectopic pregnancy, but wasnt sure because u/s didnt show anything. He gave me 3 chocies: do nothing and let my body do what it wants and risk making things worse, have surgery, which could turn out to be for nothing, or get a shot of methotrexate. I chose the shot and got it that same day, Feb 23rd. I went back after the shot to see if my hcg levels had gone down, but they hadn't after a week, so I had to get another shot. This past Monday, 3/5, my hcg was 7.3 and on Thursday, 3/8, it was 5.4. I am praying it will continue to go down and be 0 or almost zero when I go back for blood work on thursday.
> 
> I am anxious to start ttc again, but haven't gotten to talk to my doctor about when I can start trying again.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, how long did it take for you to get your first real AF after the methotrexate shot, and how long did your doctor tell you to wait before trying??

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, but am glad that you found this forum. I know it has been incredibly helpful to many women, including myself. My levels were almost at 2,000 when I got the shot and it took about four weeks for my HCG to reach zero and two more weeks for my first real AF to arrive. I bled for 2-3 weeks as I was waiting for my levels to drop all the way. I waited 3 months to start ttc again and had a chemical pregnancy. I got pregnant again the following month and am now 5 1/2 weeks pregnant and hoping everything is ok! Good luck with this process, I know how emotionally and physically difficult it is.

Good luck also to the rest of you following your HCG levels, hoping you all get big drops!

And Renzal and Presh, thinking of you ladies and sending baby dust your way!!


----------



## PreshFest

Renzal when are you testing?


----------



## Renzalxx

Tee Hee... i took a test this morning at 9dpo - mainly just for fun and as a "what if?" - hubby thinks I am really impatient - yep he is right! ha ha ha 
Safe to say it was negative but will try again in a week maybe. 
By past experience i never got a BFP until AF was due so will wait until Monday 19th as that is when she is to rear her pooey head. Dont feel like this is the month for us but fingers crossed..
Heres looking at BFPs for us both this month chicken x


----------



## libbyloulou

Hi, I just wanted to say welcome to all you newbies, I'm so sorry for what you have been through and that you had to find this board in the first place. I really hope your numbers get down quickly. I had 2 shots of mtx. My levels got to below 5 almost exactly 4 weeks after my second shot, I then got what i think was af 2 days later. My next af was exactly 4 weeks after that. 

Like others on here I waited 3 months before ttc again (had shots at beginning of Sept) and am pleased to say I got my :bfp: on Thursday! I haven't really let myself get excited about it yet as dh and I are understandably anxious to find out if its all ok. I went for bloods yesterday and will get the results today. My stomach has felt really unsettled the last couple of days but I changed my vitamins when I found out I was pregnant so hoping its that! 

All the best for your scan today gweny, let us know how it goes.

Presh and Renzal I hope this is your month too! xxx


----------



## libbyloulou

Also, I forgot to ask what I should expect my levels to come out as today. I was about 4 weeks 2 days when I had them done. Thanks x


----------



## JPARR01

libbyloulou said:


> Also, I forgot to ask what I should expect my levels to come out as today. I was about 4 weeks 2 days when I had them done. Thanks x

How many DPO were you when you had them done?


----------



## libbyloulou

JPARR01 said:


> libbyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Also, I forgot to ask what I should expect my levels to come out as today. I was about 4 weeks 2 days when I had them done. Thanks x
> 
> How many DPO were you when you had them done?Click to expand...

16dpo I think. I wasn't temping, only using opks.


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats Libbyloulou and good luck with your blood results today, hope the numbers are good :)

AFM - Yesterday i had my 7 day bloods. My numbers were down a little but only by around 1000, so they were still concerned. When i spoke to the doc he said that he could understand why i didn't want the second shot and went back to talk to the consultant again. When he phoned back he said they wouldn't do the shot, but they did want me to have a sample of tissue taken from the uterus and sent to the lab for analysis (apparantly this helps identify whether the pregnancy was in the uterus or not). So i went back to EPAU in the afternoon to have that done (it pinched a little!), i spoke to the reg afterwards and she said that they probably won't get the results until Friday and that unless someone phones me before then to come in, i won't need to go back until Monday to have the next lot of bloods taken. They are still concerned that my numbers are high and next week could bring a whole new lot of things to worry about like surgery for example, but as i don't have any pain etc at the moment they are willing to chill for this week. Of course if anything happens that i'm worried about i can always phone them to go up and get checked out. The only downside is that i've been cramping up a storm since i had it done, which she said would be normal after the procedure she did, but boy it's sore! It feels like i'm about to get the worst period in history!

Bleeding has actually started now, which is good, but the cramping is a killer and i can only take paracetamol for it. Hopefully with the bleeding uncerway my numbers might shift down a little faster.


----------



## baby_maybe

Double post!


----------



## PreshFest

Congrats, Libby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Libby, CONGRATS!!!! Please keep us posted on everything! :)

baby_maybe, I also had terrible cramps. The pain was so bad that I vomited and thought my tube might be rupturing. Luckily in the end it was just the methotrexate doing it's job, but it was excruciating! 

As for me, I had my scan this morning at 5 weeks 4 days. They saw the sac and yolk, but no fetal pole or heart beat. After the ultrasound I walked into the RE's office all upset ready to hear the worst, but instead she said she was very reassured by the ultrasound and that it was just too early. I was asking questions about miscarriages and she was talking about genetic testing for my future baby. Anyways, I'm glad she was so positive, and am just hoping for the best. My next ultrasound to see the heartbeat is in 2 weeks! This is going to be an eternity...


----------



## libbyloulou

My hcg from yesterday was 862, which was higher than I expected but not really sure what is ideal. I'm not getting it tested again, waiting today was horrible! Will just wait for my scan on the 22nd. Eeek!


----------



## Gwenylovey

libbyloulou said:


> My hcg from yesterday was 862, which was higher than I expected but not really sure what is ideal. I'm not getting it tested again, waiting today was horrible! Will just wait for my scan on the 22nd. Eeek!

Libby, that looks like a great number! I was also freaked out about having high HCG and I even asked my RE about it today and she said it was a good strong number. Excited for you and can't wait for your scan!


----------



## libbyloulou

Gwenylovey said:


> libbyloulou said:
> 
> 
> My hcg from yesterday was 862, which was higher than I expected but not really sure what is ideal. I'm not getting it tested again, waiting today was horrible! Will just wait for my scan on the 22nd. Eeek!
> 
> Libby, that looks like a great number! I was also freaked out about having high HCG and I even asked my RE about it today and she said it was a good strong number. Excited for you and can't wait for your scan!Click to expand...

Thanks gweny! When I wrote my last post i couldnt see yours there. If I had I would have said how pleased I am to hear your bean is in the right place and it all sounds good! Yes I bet 2 weeks seems like ages but I hope it goes quickly and you can busy yourself thinking about exciting baby things! It looks like I'm about a week behind you!


----------



## Carteroh

so excited for you both Gweny and Libby!! 2 weeks does seem like an eternity but it will be here before you know it.

And baby_maybe I hope your numbers come down a bunch more so you can avoid the second shot and put this behind you.

I had my second shot on Sunday and have my first blood draw tomorrow, I'm so hopeful that I will have much lower numbers but the waiting is excruciating. And the second shot caused a lot more side effects than the first - lots of nausea, exhaustion and just feeling like crap - with that on top of the emotional trauma, I'm a mess. I've cried more in the last 3 weeks than I have in the last 3 years. And I am still questioning whether I even needed the second shot although I know that's irrelevant at this point. I just feel so alone, scared and totally out of control and it sucks. I'm thankful to have this board to turn to for support, I don't know anyone in real life who has been through this so it's challenging when no one gets it. Anyway, hopefully I will have a good update tomorrow!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Congratulation Libby, wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!!

Gweny - Try not to worry it is too early for a fetal pole and heartbeat, at my first scan I measured 5 weeks 5/6 days and all they could see was the gestation sac with yolk sac, the main point is everything is in the right place and looking good, cant wait to hear how your next scan goes x


----------



## libbyloulou

Carteroh said:


> so excited for you both Gweny and Libby!! 2 weeks does seem like an eternity but it will be here before you know it.
> 
> And baby_maybe I hope your numbers come down a bunch more so you can avoid the second shot and put this behind you.
> 
> I had my second shot on Sunday and have my first blood draw tomorrow, I'm so hopeful that I will have much lower numbers but the waiting is excruciating. And the second shot caused a lot more side effects than the first - lots of nausea, exhaustion and just feeling like crap - with that on top of the emotional trauma, I'm a mess. I've cried more in the last 3 weeks than I have in the last 3 years. And I am still questioning whether I even needed the second shot although I know that's irrelevant at this point. I just feel so alone, scared and totally out of control and it sucks. I'm thankful to have this board to turn to for support, I don't know anyone in real life who has been through this so it's challenging when no one gets it. Anyway, hopefully I will have a good update tomorrow!

Carteroh, I hope things get better and your levels start to go down soon. I know how hard it is and it will get better. In truth though, for me, this was the first month since August that I've felt ok and not upset. It's so painful and make sure you give your self time to grieve. It's a horrible time. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: Carteroh, i hope you are feeling better soon and those numbers come down nicely. I'm also not generally a crier, but i have cried loads lately. I think with the hormones going up and down and the loss of a baby, it's expected that crying becomes a daily occurence.

Gweny - Congratulations, your bean is in the right place. As pp's have said it's totaly normal at your gestation not to see a heartbeat and fetal pole yet. I can't wait for you to have your next scan, you should be able to see more then.

AFM - more cramping and bleeding, i'm really hoping it's going to get my numbers shifting nicely in the right direction. I have noticed that my bbs have been much less sore the past couple of days (the only preg symptom i had), so i'm taking that as a good sign that the numbers are going in the right direction.


----------



## alleysm

libbyloulou said:


> My hcg from yesterday was 862, which was higher than I expected but not really sure what is ideal. I'm not getting it tested again, waiting today was horrible! Will just wait for my scan on the 22nd. Eeek!

Thats a great number! I hope you are getting at least a second draw to make sure your numbers are doubling appropriately.. cant wait to see scan pics on the 22nd!!!


----------



## Carteroh

My doctor just called and my number is at 43!! finally crying tears of relief instead of fear/sadness (well, maybe a little sadness still for what could have been). I am just so relieved that things are heading in the right direction, and still so thankful for all of you and your support/posting your stories - they have given me hope and distraction during this miserable time.


----------



## alleysm

Carteroh said:


> My doctor just called and my number is at 43!! finally crying tears of relief instead of fear/sadness (well, maybe a little sadness still for what could have been). I am just so relieved that things are heading in the right direction, and still so thankful for all of you and your support/posting your stories - they have given me hope and distraction during this miserable time.

Yay! Who knew you could be excited for falling betas .. i never thought i would be.. hooray! You will be down to zero in no time!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thats great Carteroh, you'll be at zero in no time :) Unlike me! I had an unexpected call from EPAU today to say that the results were back already from the tissue sample i had taken on monday. They asked mw to go for yet more bloods and the possibility of a second mtx shot, i was so upset, i thought i didn't have to go back until next week! Anyway i gave another full history to another doc, had my bloods and waited for the results. Great news, my numbers were at around 12000 on monday and today they are just over 7000 :happydance: The consultant said i shouldn't need another mtx shot :) Going back friday for more bloods, i hope they continue to fall! Finally am on the right track :)


----------



## autigers55

Congratulations libby and Gweny!! :)

Carteroh - Glad to hear you got good news and the second shot helped. I had to get a second shot and that is what made mine go down. 

baby_maybe - I hope your number continue to come down and you dont need another shot. GL!!

I go tomorrow to get more blood drawn to see where my hcg level is. It was 5.4 last Thursday, so I am praying and hoping it is 0 or pretty close to zero tomorrow.


----------



## baby_maybe

autigers55 - i hope you get your 0 tomorrow, fx :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! I'm feeling better and trying my best not to obsess! The good news that I forgot to mention is that I ovulated from my ectopic side and little bean still made it safe and sound, such a relief!

Carteroh and baby-maybe, congrats on the falling numbers, such great news! Autigers, i bet you are already at 0! This is such a tough time but it will be over soon. Thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

Congratulations Libbylou and Gweny... things are looking fantabulous for you both! Keep us posted with your progress chickies xxx mwah x

Afm, AF is due on Monday... argh! stay away you ole witchy you.....


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck renzal, I hope af stays away for you xx


----------



## Dee1989

Hi Ladies have not posted for a while but have been checking now and again.
Really sorry to read about recent losses and fingers crossed to all getting back down to 0.

Would also like to say good luck to all ttc and waiting to test and big congrats on the new BFPS.

It has been about 8 months since I had the shot and about 5 TTC again with no luck, went to a really regualr 30 day cycle after the ectopic but last few months have been coming earlier. Have completely stopped temping as never really could detect ovulation although I think I am ovulating as around midway cycle I get sore breasts, and pimples right up to AF. 

Now I say cycles have been getting shorter last few months but right now I am on CD29, so maybe they are getting back on track, will see 2morow when AF is due, very sore breasts at the moment and tiredness but I am done getting my hopes up and done very well not buying tests last few months too. 

Again wishing all the best to all :flower: and hope to catch up soon


----------



## autigers55

Renzal - I've got my Fx'd that AF stays away!! GL!!

AFM - Got my results back from my blood work today and my hcg level is below 0!! :happydance: I can finally breathe because this mc is over, but now the dreaded wait for AF. I just hope she turns up soon and when she does, I hope my cycles aren't messed up. My doctor didnt say anything about when I could try again, so I am going to call them in a few weeks and ask, but I am going to wait at least 2 cycles before trying(which may be 3 months).

Also, should I start taking my prenatal vitamins again or just start with folic acid?? I want to start building it up as fast as I can(not going to take more than 1000 mcg or mg(dont remember which it is) though.


----------



## Gwenylovey

autigers55 said:


> Renzal - I've got my Fx'd that AF stays away!! GL!!
> 
> AFM - Got my results back from my blood work today and my hcg level is below 0!! :happydance: I can finally breathe because this mc is over, but now the dreaded wait for AF. I just hope she turns up soon and when she does, I hope my cycles aren't messed up. My doctor didnt say anything about when I could try again, so I am going to call them in a few weeks and ask, but I am going to wait at least 2 cycles before trying(which may be 3 months).
> 
> Also, should I start taking my prenatal vitamins again or just start with folic acid?? I want to start building it up as fast as I can(not going to take more than 1000 mcg or mg(dont remember which it is) though.

Great news!! I say get back on prenatals ASAP! I took my prenatals and extra folic acid because any extra is just excreted through urine and not harmful. Congrats!




Dee1989 said:


> Hi Ladies have not posted for a while but have been checking now and again.
> Really sorry to read about recent losses and fingers crossed to all getting back down to 0.
> 
> Would also like to say good luck to all ttc and waiting to test and big congrats on the new BFPS.
> 
> It has been about 8 months since I had the shot and about 5 TTC again with no luck, went to a really regualr 30 day cycle after the ectopic but last few months have been coming earlier. Have completely stopped temping as never really could detect ovulation although I think I am ovulating as around midway cycle I get sore breasts, and pimples right up to AF.
> 
> Now I say cycles have been getting shorter last few months but right now I am on CD29, so maybe they are getting back on track, will see 2morow when AF is due, very sore breasts at the moment and tiredness but I am done getting my hopes up and done very well not buying tests last few months too.
> 
> Again wishing all the best to all :flower: and hope to catch up soon

Good luck Dee! Hope this is your month!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzalxx said:


> Congratulations Libbylou and Gweny... things are looking fantabulous for you both! Keep us posted with your progress chickies xxx mwah x
> 
> Afm, AF is due on Monday... argh! stay away you ole witchy you.....

Renzal, I will be sending vibes to keep the witch away! Keep us posted and good luck!! Xoxo


----------



## Carteroh

I have a question - I had my second round of mtx on Sunday, my hcg had a dramatic drop by Wednesday (314 to 43) - but I feel like CRAP. I didn't notice many side effects with the first round but starting Monday afternoon I was nauseous and it's been pretty much like that with extreme exhaustion since then (although I was feeling better Wednesday afternoon). I'm also bleeding, like a lighter period since yesterday (Thursday), and have really only had light spotting since before the first MTX shot - is all of this normal?? and if so, when will it end?? i am so ready to be done with this nightmare.


----------



## alleysm

Carteroh said:


> I have a question - I had my second round of mtx on Sunday, my hcg had a dramatic drop by Wednesday (314 to 43) - but I feel like CRAP. I didn't notice many side effects with the first round but starting Monday afternoon I was nauseous and it's been pretty much like that with extreme exhaustion since then (although I was feeling better Wednesday afternoon). I'm also bleeding, like a lighter period since yesterday (Thursday), and have really only had light spotting since before the first MTX shot - is all of this normal?? and if so, when will it end?? i am so ready to be done with this nightmare.

It made me sick and so tired too for about a week. I spotted from jan 17 to the shot on jan 31 then bleeding until feb 10 then started again feb 14 until feb 20 then terrible heavy bleed from march 1 until march 9.. it was such an ordeal. My thoughts are with you


----------



## autigers55

I had some slight exhaustion and indigestion with the 1st shot, but was over it in a few days. The 2nd shot really got me good. I had the shot on Friday 3/2 and that Saturday, I could barely keep my eyes open. It continued until about Monday. I also had indigestion bad too. I felt like I was sitting on a knife from all the pressure and I was extremely bloated. There was nothing I could do to get rid of the pain(pass gas or go to the bathroom, sorry tmi), so I just had to deal with it. It went away after 5 or 6 days. I did have a little spotting, but no bleeding. So the first shot symptoms went away after 3-4 days and the 2nd shot symptoms went away after 6-8 days(for me at least). 

I had stopped bleeding/spotting before I got the first shot, so I dont know what to tell you about the bleeding, but the exhaustion/nausea will eventually go away. I'm sorry your going through this and I know it is tough, but just hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Carteroh

Thank you alleysm and autigers!! I can hang in there better knowing it's going to end soon and not too out of the ordinary. You ladies rock.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Carteroh said:


> I have a question - I had my second round of mtx on Sunday, my hcg had a dramatic drop by Wednesday (314 to 43) - but I feel like CRAP. I didn't notice many side effects with the first round but starting Monday afternoon I was nauseous and it's been pretty much like that with extreme exhaustion since then (although I was feeling better Wednesday afternoon). I'm also bleeding, like a lighter period since yesterday (Thursday), and have really only had light spotting since before the first MTX shot - is all of this normal?? and if so, when will it end?? i am so ready to be done with this nightmare.

Carteroh, I didn't have many side effects from the methotrexate other than the extreme pain and cramping, but I think that was from the tubal abortion. I also didn't have a second shot though, so that might be the difference. Hang in there! Thinking of you and hoping you feel better very soon. The drop from 314 to 45 is a great sign!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Carteroh said:


> Thank you alleysm and autigers!! I can hang in there better knowing it's going to end soon and not too out of the ordinary. You ladies rock.

Poor lil chicky, it is HORRIBLE stuff.... I felt dreadful for about five days after my shots then came good. Really flu like symptoms, like aches, pains, headaches and flushes. I then had a major bleed and things started to teeter off.
I also had terrible constipation/gas pains (like I had sat on a sharp pencil) sorry too graphic ....which was very painful but much to my work colleages amusement as I yelped every time I sat down...heh heh

Hope things get better soon hun, take it as easy as possible and look after yourself xxx mwah xxx


----------



## libbyloulou

Carteroh, I'm thinking of you and hope you start to feel better soon, its awful. 

I'm really nervous because I keep getting twinges in my left side where I had the ectopic. It doesn't hurt but its just weird. Did any of you experience this with normal pregnancies? My scan isn't until Thursday which is a long time to be worried for!

Thanks in advance x


----------



## autigers55

AF arrived for me today! :D It didnt even take her a week to show after my hcg level got back to normal. 

I plan to start my prenatals tonight along with some extra folic acid, so my body will be ready when I start ttc again. 

I have a question. Do you ladies think it will be ok for us to start trying again in May? That will be 2 months after the 2nd shot and hopefully I will have had at least 2 cycles by then.


----------



## Renzalxx

autigers55 said:


> AF arrived for me today! :D It didnt even take her a week to show after my hcg level got back to normal.
> 
> I plan to start my prenatals tonight along with some extra folic acid, so my body will be ready when I start ttc again.
> 
> I have a question. Do you ladies think it will be ok for us to start trying again in May? That will be 2 months after the 2nd shot and hopefully I will have had at least 2 cycles by then.

Yaaaaay for AF... Bet your relieved! Hope you have taken mine for me....fingers crossed!
I would wait three cycles before trying again. I fell pregnant after three and miscarried....I think your eggies take a while to get healthy again! Up to you though, I would double check with your doctor! Xxx

Libby, I am pretty sure most of the pregnant ladies here experienced the same twinges, due to the area still being a bit fragile...I have everything crossed for you for Thursday chica x

Afm, I did a test this morning, af is due tomorrow...BFN!!!!! BOOOOOO! Do you think I'm still in with a chance? I have had a horrible flu last few days, could that effect my symptoms or should I just right this month off...:(


----------



## libbyloulou

Renzalxx said:


> autigers55 said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived for me today! :D It didnt even take her a week to show after my hcg level got back to normal.
> 
> I plan to start my prenatals tonight along with some extra folic acid, so my body will be ready when I start ttc again.
> 
> I have a question. Do you ladies think it will be ok for us to start trying again in May? That will be 2 months after the 2nd shot and hopefully I will have had at least 2 cycles by then.
> 
> Yaaaaay for AF... Bet your relieved! Hope you have taken mine for me....fingers crossed!
> I would wait three cycles before trying again. I fell pregnant after three and miscarried....I think your eggies take a while to get healthy again! Up to you though, I would double check with your doctor! Xxx
> 
> Libby, I am pretty sure most of the pregnant ladies here experienced the same twinges, due to the area still being a bit fragile...I have everything crossed for you for Thursday chica x
> 
> Afm, I did a test this morning, af is due tomorrow...BFN!!!!! BOOOOOO! Do you think I'm still in with a chance? I have had a horrible flu last few days, could that effect my symptoms or should I just right this month off...:(Click to expand...

Hang on in there renzal, i say its not over til the witch arrives. Also, didnt you only get your bfp after your missed period last time? Xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

Hey Libby
Yeah, didnt get BFP until i was a few days past my due AF... although didnt end very well :( 
Will keep positive and all the best for Thurs, let us know how you go!


----------



## coxy1978

Hi Renzal!!

Sorry to hear about the BFN yesterday.... Any signs of AF today then? 
Perhaps you ovulated a little later than you thought so you cud still be in with a chance if you kept up the B'ding. xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck renzal, i hope you get you bfp xxx

AFM - I'm now 2 weeks past my mtx shot and have been bleeding for a week. Over the weekend i lost what looked suspiciously like fleshy tissue rather than the usual clotty stuff (sorry if tmi). I really hope this means that my body is getting cleared out and that when i go for my next blood draw tomorrow the numbers will be quite a bit lower than on friday. Thankfully the cramping is now nowhere near as bad as it was last week and i am still praying that i manage to dodge a second dose of mtx. Come on numbers, keep on falling!!! Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## Carteroh

Thinking of you renzal, hoping you get that bfp!!

And baby_maybe hope your numbers are down a bunch tomorrow! I finally started feeling better Saturday afternoon and have stopped bleeding for the first time in a month, wheee! Hoping this all means a big fat zero from my bloods that were drawn today.


----------



## baby_maybe

Big fx that you get your 0 and :happydance: that your bleeding has stopped. I will be on day 8 of what i would say is proper bleeding tomorrow, although i have had some sort of bloody spotting/mucus for over 3 weeks now. I'm curious about tomorrow's numbers and i hope they are low. I'm still aware that it could take a few more weeks to get to zero though xx


----------



## Renzalxx

Thanks ladies
I would say tissue is a good sign hun, the more that comes out the quicker, the better...good luck with you readings, will be sending you all a giant good luck cuddle on the breeze x
Afm....af is now two days late but still no bfp..... Poo bum wee! Just want either please, the suspense is driving me bananas :)


----------



## autigers55

baby_maybe - Passing tissue is a good sign that things are coming out. Hopefully your numbers will be down enough and you wont need another shot. GL!!

Carteroh - Glad to hear you are feeling better and that your bleeding stopped. Hope you get good news when you get your results. :)

renzal - Sorry about the bfns but maybe its still early because I have heard a lot of girls say they didnt get a bfp until 18-21dpo. GL!


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: renzal I hope your bfp is just around the corner.

Well I had my blood draw this morning and have just had the results back. They are only down 500, so now at 5500. I'm a bit disappointed to be honest, although I do realise that at least they have dropped. The doc was happy though and I now have a whole week until I have to go back for another draw. I just wish they would hurry up and be in the hundreds rather than the thousands!


----------



## patiently

Sometimes i ask myself what I have done that was so wrong in my life to be deserving of the events of the past two years. My OH and I are both 24 and have been actively ttc for 2 years! Last year I got pregnant twice but sadly miscarried before 5 weeks. I was then put on clomid due to irregular cycles (however i do not have PCOS) my third month on clomid I got my bfp on March 4th. However I had severe cramping and brown spotting so went in to see what was going on. After going back and forth due to good doubling hcg and very high progesterone (76) they discovered the baby is in my left tube. 

I have opted for the methotrexate shot as i want to keep my tube. However it means we have to refrain from ttc for several months which is hard as my OH will soon be joining the army. So time really isnt on our side. I just wanted to know how high was your hcg before you were given the shot? my hcg was at 2298 on sunday so if doubled by today my levels would be somewhere in the 4000's. Is this too high of a number to have the shot? How long did it take for your levels to fall below 0? and how long did you wait until ttc again? my dr has said 6 months whereas my dr at EPU has said to wait for 3. So sorry for the long story as much info about methotrexate that you could give would be fantastic. Thanks in advance.


----------



## autigers55

Sorry to hear about your losses and that you are going through this. :hugs: I have also been actively ttc for over 2 yrs and have suffered a chemcial and a mc(possibly 2), now I am having to wait until mid/late May before it is ok to try again. When I got my first shot my hcg was only 19, but was also almost 2wks after I started mcing. The only reason I got the shot was because my doctor was worried about a tubal pregnancy, since my numbers were going up instead of down. I ended up getting another shot a week after the first shot because it didnt work. The girls on here told me they were told to wait 3 months(3 cycles), so that is why I am going to start trying in mid/late May since my first shot was in Feb and the 2nd was at the beginning of the month. I hope this goes by fast for you, so you can start ttc again. Take time to let yourself heal though. :hugs:


----------



## PreshFest

I thought you were supposed to wait 3 months per shot to ttc again? So if you got two shots you're supposed to wait 6 months? I only had one shot and I waited the 3 months, but I remember others on this thread saying they had to wait 6 months after having 2 shots...

Not trying to rain on anyones parade! I just want to make sure everyone is safe and waiting the time they are supposed to instead of suffering more losses. MTX is a horrible horrible drug that is not to me messed with....


----------



## autigers55

I understand what you are saying and I didnt know that, but for now I still plan on waiting until 3mo(3 cycles) have passed. 

Do you happen to know which page I could possibly read where they said that. I would like to see how far apart their shots were and why they were told that. If not that is ok.


----------



## PreshFest

autigers55 said:


> I understand what you are saying and I didnt know that, but for now I still plan on waiting until 3mo(3 cycles) have passed.
> 
> Do you happen to know which page I could possibly read where they said that. I would like to see how far apart their shots were and why they were told that. If not that is ok.

Ugh. I definitely don't remember where in here those posts are! Hopefully they will see this and reply, though.

I think they were told that because of what the mtx does to your folic acid levels. One shot knocks it down so it takes about 3 months to get it back up. So I'd imagine that two shots knock it down so far that it takes much longer to replenish. You might want to ask your doctor to be sure. I know you are really wanting to be pregnant again, but the goal is to be pregnant with a healthy baby... No spina bifida or anything that low folate levels can cause!!

I got pregnant 3 months after my mtx shot and miscarried. Obviously we will never know if the mtx had anything to do with it or not. I just worry that maybe it damaged some of my eggs...??


----------



## autigers55

Yeah, I know about it depleting the folic acid and I think I found one post about 2 shots. It's on page 4 or 5(I havent gotten very far in rereading :haha:) I think.

I am trying to build my folic acid up though, so maybe I will be ok. Right now I am getting 1200mcg of folic acid (800 from prenatal and 400 from a folic acid tablet). I am going to take this from now on just to be safe since what I dont need will just pass through my urine.


----------



## chig

patiently said:


> Sometimes i ask myself what I have done that was so wrong in my life to be deserving of the events of the past two years. My OH and I are both 24 and have been actively ttc for 2 years! Last year I got pregnant twice but sadly miscarried before 5 weeks. I was then put on clomid due to irregular cycles (however i do not have PCOS) my third month on clomid I got my bfp on March 4th. However I had severe cramping and brown spotting so went in to see what was going on. After going back and forth due to good doubling hcg and very high progesterone (76) they discovered the baby is in my left tube.
> 
> I have opted for the methotrexate shot as i want to keep my tube. However it means we have to refrain from ttc for several months which is hard as my OH will soon be joining the army. So time really isnt on our side. I just wanted to know how high was your hcg before you were given the shot? my hcg was at 2298 on sunday so if doubled by today my levels would be somewhere in the 4000's. Is this too high of a number to have the shot? How long did it take for your levels to fall below 0? and how long did you wait until ttc again? my dr has said 6 months whereas my dr at EPU has said to wait for 3. So sorry for the long story as much info about methotrexate that you could give would be fantastic. Thanks in advance.

First, I am so sorry to hear what you have been through. :hug: Your numbers are lower than mine and I only needed one shot. My numbers were at 8100 when I got the shot and they went up to 9000 on day 4 and then they started dropping rapidly and was down to 0 within 5-6 weeks. It sounds long, but it will go by before you know it. Everybody is different, some take longer and some take shorter. I am thinking it will take you about 4 weeks since your numbers are lower. That is just my guess. My doctor recommended for me to stop my prenatal vitamins and to avoid any foods containing high folic acid. You are still young so you still have time. I know that is not what you want hear as this is a very horrible thing for anyone to go through. My doctor recommended that I wait two cycles or 3 months, whichever comes first. She thinks that it will take three months for me to complete 2 full cycles. 

I hope that helps! The ladies here are great and very helpful. I don't know how I would have gone through this without this board.


----------



## Laubull

Hi All!

Thank you sooo much all for this thread, I found it a couple of days ago and have now read all 140+ pages, it's so helpful!

Although I'm sad we're all together it's reassuring to know there are others out there who've been through the same experience. Congratulations to all who are coming out the other side and hugs to those who still need some time or luck.

My DH found out we were expecting on 29 feb, we had 2 weeks of happiness and dreaming when I started to bleed. We both assumed it was a mc but an internal scan revealed it was ectopic. I received methotrexate on 16 match, I had my 4 day bloods yesterday but am still waiting for the results....fc no news is good news and it's gone down!

With the 3 month wait before we can ttc we've decided to go away in June, hopefully a relaxing holiday will give us a good start ;-)

FC for everyone on the board and thank you again!

X


----------



## libbyloulou

patiently said:


> Sometimes i ask myself what I have done that was so wrong in my life to be deserving of the events of the past two years. My OH and I are both 24 and have been actively ttc for 2 years! Last year I got pregnant twice but sadly miscarried before 5 weeks. I was then put on clomid due to irregular cycles (however i do not have PCOS) my third month on clomid I got my bfp on March 4th. However I had severe cramping and brown spotting so went in to see what was going on. After going back and forth due to good doubling hcg and very high progesterone (76) they discovered the baby is in my left tube.
> 
> I have opted for the methotrexate shot as i want to keep my tube. However it means we have to refrain from ttc for several months which is hard as my OH will soon be joining the army. So time really isnt on our side. I just wanted to know how high was your hcg before you were given the shot? my hcg was at 2298 on sunday so if doubled by today my levels would be somewhere in the 4000's. Is this too high of a number to have the shot? How long did it take for your levels to fall below 0? and how long did you wait until ttc again? my dr has said 6 months whereas my dr at EPU has said to wait for 3. So sorry for the long story as much info about methotrexate that you could give would be fantastic. Thanks in advance.

Hi patiently, I'm really sorry about all you have gone through. I too had 2 early miscarriages and an ectopic last year and remember thinking exactly that; what have I done wrong? The advice seems to be quite mixed on how long to wait. I can't remember my exact numbers but I think they were 2000 ish when I had the first shot and went up on day 4 as expected. On day 7 they had dropped slightly but not enough so I had to have a second shot. My consultant said that I only needed to wait 3 months til ttc again.

Hope this helps and remember that it isn't anything you have done that makes things like this happen x


----------



## baby_maybe

patiently said:


> Sometimes i ask myself what I have done that was so wrong in my life to be deserving of the events of the past two years. My OH and I are both 24 and have been actively ttc for 2 years! Last year I got pregnant twice but sadly miscarried before 5 weeks. I was then put on clomid due to irregular cycles (however i do not have PCOS) my third month on clomid I got my bfp on March 4th. However I had severe cramping and brown spotting so went in to see what was going on. After going back and forth due to good doubling hcg and very high progesterone (76) they discovered the baby is in my left tube.
> 
> I have opted for the methotrexate shot as i want to keep my tube. However it means we have to refrain from ttc for several months which is hard as my OH will soon be joining the army. So time really isnt on our side. I just wanted to know how high was your hcg before you were given the shot? my hcg was at 2298 on sunday so if doubled by today my levels would be somewhere in the 4000's. Is this too high of a number to have the shot? How long did it take for your levels to fall below 0? and how long did you wait until ttc again? my dr has said 6 months whereas my dr at EPU has said to wait for 3. So sorry for the long story as much info about methotrexate that you could give would be fantastic. Thanks in advance.

Hi patiently, i'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:

I had the mtx shot on the 5th march after bleeding and two internal scans that showed nothing growing in the uterus and a suspicious cystic area on my left ovary. My hcg was in the 12,000's when i had the shot and peaked at over 13,000 on day 4. I had my most recent blood draw today and they are down at 5500, so still high but going in the right direction. It looks like the mtx is working for me with just one shot, but i am still cautious about perhaps needing the second one. I have been tols 3 months before ttc again and also to make sure that i get back on the prenatal vitamins and extra folic acid as soon as the hcg reaches 0. I'm hoping to be at 0 in arounf 4 weeks from now, but i know everyone is different, so i suppose it could take either longer or shorter than that.

Good luck with your next blood draw, i hope your numbers go in right direction. A small rise is expected on day 4, so it's day 7 that you really want to see a good drop. xxx


----------



## patiently

Wow thank you sooo much I am ever so grateful for your replies. 

Babymaybe: So sorry for your losses, Your number started off high but they came down quite rapidly so it really gives me hope that my numbers will start to drop too. So you will wait until June to ttc again? Have you had any side effects from the shot? I do wish you the best of luck and hope you have a successful pregnancy next time around. 

Libyloulou: Again i am really sorry for your losses. Two mcs are very hard to come to terms with and an ectopic is like salt to the wound! Have you started ttc again? I hope you get your sticky bfp really soon if you are ttc. 

Lauball GL with your results hope they come back nice and low! I was also contemplating a holiday to rela and possibly conceive on. FXed that you get your bfp as soon as you start ttc again.

Chig thank you...x I hope my numbers go down within four weeks i kind of had that time frame in my mind too. FXed aye. I know i am still young but as my OH will join the army time isnt on our side so i really do feel the pressure to ttc asap. I think the info on waiting for two cycles was so helpful to me and i also think i will do either 3 months or 2 cycles whichever comes first. How long ago did you have the shot? I wish you all the best on your ttc journey and hope that you get your bfp soon! 

autigers55 Thank you for your reply. I hope that you will get your bfp as soon as you start trying again too. FXed for you and hope May will be your lucky month. 

Today i had the shot and my hcg was 3695 so hope it goes down by next monday. I have an apointment tomorrow with the councillor to help me with the feelings that im having atm. I dont even know what to say to her. But i thought it might be helpful if i go. 

Did anyone have any major symptoms after the shot? 

I hope everyone has a lovely evening x


----------



## autigers55

The only symptoms I had after the shot were exhaustion/fatigue and indigestion. I was also extremely bloated and felt gassy but couldnt or didnt need to pass gas(sorry tmi). I also felt like I was sitting on a knife because of the gas but the symptoms went away after 3-5 days on my first shot and 6-8 days after 2nd shot.

I dont know if you were told, but make sure to not take prenatal vitamins or any pill that has folic acid in it because it could interfere with the shot(dont know for certain). I wasnt told that after the first shot and I took my prenatal once or twice and I think that is what caused me to have to have another one. Like I said I dont know for certain, but just thought I would mention it. :)


----------



## Renzalxx

autigers55 said:


> I understand what you are saying and I didnt know that, but for now I still plan on waiting until 3mo(3 cycles) have passed.
> 
> Do you happen to know which page I could possibly read where they said that. I would like to see how far apart their shots were and why they were told that. If not that is ok.

Hey there ladies

This link should provide some info to help, I found it answered most of my questions!!

https://www.ectopic.org.uk/index.php/patients/treatment/medical-treatment-methotrexate/

Be sure to click "please follow this link" for further info on the recovery and waiting times after MTX.

Good luck xxx

Damn witchypoo :witch: finally got me (just look at that evil smile on her face ha ha)... oh well, probably good to give my body a few weeks rest as well... fingers crossed for next time and to all of you in the TTC department. 

Babydust to all you lovely ladies xxxxx:dust:


----------



## PreshFest

Renzalxx said:


> autigers55 said:
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying and I didnt know that, but for now I still plan on waiting until 3mo(3 cycles) have passed.
> 
> Do you happen to know which page I could possibly read where they said that. I would like to see how far apart their shots were and why they were told that. If not that is ok.
> 
> Hey there ladies
> 
> This link should provide some info to help, I found it answered most of my questions!!
> 
> https://www.ectopic.org.uk/index.php/patients/treatment/medical-treatment-methotrexate/
> 
> Be sure to click "please follow this link" for further info on the recovery and waiting times after MTX.
> 
> Good luck xxx
> 
> Damn witchypoo :witch: finally got me (just look at that evil smile on her face ha ha)... oh well, probably good to give my body a few weeks rest as well... fingers crossed for next time and to all of you in the TTC department.
> 
> Babydust to all you lovely ladies xxxxx:dust:Click to expand...

Oh no! I'm sorry :( But like you said...more time for your body to rest. Hopefully next cycle will be it for you... :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

I just felt really tired and quite sick for a few days after my shot. I feel fine now though physically, it's just the emotional side I'm struggling with. 

So sorry to hear that the witch got you renzal :hugs:

I second the link that was put up too, it has a lot of great info on it.


----------



## autigers55

Thanks for the info renzal!! Sorry AF got you, but it does give you some extra time to heal. :)

I read through that and as far as I can tell the wait is the same for me even after 2 shots. It does say to take folic acid for 12 weeks though. I think I will do that because I have already gotten almost a week done. I will continue it after 12 wks though.


----------



## Dee1989

Hi all, quick catch up, reading up on the side effects after the shot, don't think I had many side effects to be honest, I was just tired and a bit out of it for about a week and also had a skin reaction. 

Renzal sorry AF got you, AF got me too, expected Friday/Saturday but came on Sunday, strange thing now though it has gone :shrug:.

Hope u are all well


----------



## libbyloulou

Boo to af's!


----------



## jringen

So I had my shot on January 20th and was advised to wait the standard 3 months....however I just started my 2nd cycle (the first was a perfect 28 days). I have been taking extra folate ever since numbers went down to 0. I ovulate on the 2nd. Does that 18 days really make a difference or is the doctor just trying to cover his butt? I really want to start trying again..


----------



## alleysm

jringen said:


> So I had my shot on January 20th and was advised to wait the standard 3 months....however I just started my 2nd cycle (the first was a perfect 28 days). I have been taking extra folate ever since numbers went down to 0. I ovulate on the 2nd. Does that 18 days really make a difference or is the doctor just trying to cover his butt? I really want to start trying again..

When were your numbers zero? I had my shot jan 31 and started folate feb 29 my number was 21 and started a cycle march 3. Its my understanding that the wait time is more importantly due to folate deficiancy. The irrgularity of cycles following a loss also play a role for the dr as they like to be able to date the pregnancy. I was told after 1 normal cycle and after at least 30 days of increased folate intake.


----------



## chig

After reading all of these posts, I am starting to think that I might have counted my "waiting TTC" time frame incorrectly. Originally, I was under the impression that I need to wait 3 months after my numbers reach 0 so that your body has 3 months to regain the folic acid that had been depleted from your body from the shot. From some of the recent posts, I THINK I read that someone was waiting 3 months from when they got the shot! That would mean that they would be TTC a lot earlier than what I thought was the recommended waiting time frame.

Can someone help me??? I got my shot on Jan 26 and was at 0 by March 6th, which is week 6. 
Jan 26: 8100 (got shot)
Jan 30: 9000 (day 4)
Feb 01: 7492 (week 1)
Feb 08: 3256 (Week 2)
Feb 15: 1085 (week 3)
Feb 22: 176* (week 4)
Feb 29: ???* (week 5) - out of town, so missed blood work
Mar 06: 0!!* (week 6) - started taking prenatal vitamins again on Mar 07

I might have reached 0 even earlier because I wasn't available during week 5 to get blood work. But to be safe, I am counting March 6th as my "reaching 0" date. I did not have to have a second shot. According to those dates, my DH and I had decided to wait until June to start TTC. I am hoping that by then, I will have had 3 periods and been on prenatals with 1mg of folic acid for 3 months as well. It will also have been over 100 days since the shot, which I think I read somewhere as to the approximate time it takes to be completely rid of the methotrexate. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Do you ladies think that June makes sense as to when the recommended time would be for me to TTC again? Am I being too paranoid??

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Renzalxx

Hey Chig
Yaaaay again for reaching zero!
It is really hard to determine when is the right time for you to start TTC. I was told to wait three periods which i did and fell pregnant straight after (by accident mind you) and it didnt end so well.:nope: 
I really quite wish it hadnt happened for a few more months then perhaps I would be doing the happy baby jig right now instead of being in the TTC category (again booooo!)
I think if i waited maybe one more cycle things may have turned out a bit better but it is totally up to you. I think Presh also read somewhere that it takes approx 100 days after your levels return to normal from MTX for your eggies to return to their healthy state.
Totally up to you hunny, I would check with your doctor and see what their thoughts are....Good Luck and babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

I think your calculations would be right chig, but as other ladies have said, they waited the extra month to be sure that the mtx has completely left the building as it were! 

DH and I haven't decided when or even if we will ttc again. If we do it most likely won't be until the beginning of next year now. Due to the job my DH has and other commitments during the year the timing wouldn't be great if I was pg before then really.


----------



## patiently

Did everyone have bleeding after the shot? and does lack of blood mean that the shot isnt working? I just want my body to be back to normal asap!!


----------



## baby_maybe

I have had some bleeding, but I think it had more to do with the procedure of taking tissue from my uterus for analysis, than it did to having the shot. My numbers are still in the thousands so I'm no convinced I'd be bleeding otherwise.


----------



## PreshFest

I started bleeding before I got the shot, but my numbets were really low. You'll probably start to bleed once your numbers start dropping...


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzal and Dee, sorry that the witch got you! Hope that this is your month :)

Just wanted to check in and say hi to all. Great to see all of the falling HCG for you ladies recently haven taken the metho. Chig, I waited 2 cycles which was just short of 3 months before starting to ttc again. That cycle ended in a chemical pregnancy. It's confusing because so many people say different things... Patiently, I was already spotting before the shot, but then started bleeding more heavily about three days after the shot. I do know from having read others' experiences though that this is not always the case. Some people did not bleed heavily until later and also did not bleed for as long as I did. Good luck to you!


----------



## autigers55

I bleed before the shot also. I was mcing and my doctor got worried about a possible tubal pregnancy because my numbers went up, but it was only at 19. I had a little spotting after the first shot, but then had to get a 2nd, but no bleeding or spotting after than one.

As for ttc again, I had planned to start 3 months after the 2nd shot, which would have been May 2nd, but changed my mind to wait until AF showed then decide. Well AF showed last week and I figured wait 3 months from that, which would be May 17th, but after reading some info, I changed my mind again. I am now waiting(or at least going to try) so I can have 12wks of folic acid and that would put me starting to ttc around June 9th.


----------



## coxy1978

patiently said:


> Did everyone have bleeding after the shot? and does lack of blood mean that the shot isnt working? I just want my body to be back to normal asap!!

Hi, i had barely any bleeding from start to finish....
My first bleed was at 6 weeks, (triggered by intercourse) but stopped few days later - that was when we first discovered something was wrong. Then i didnt get the shot until I was 9 weeks (3 weeks later from first bleed) Because the monitoring took so long and they couldnt locate the pregnancy...but had no bleeding or pain during that time.

Then i had a small bleed the night before the shot - which i think was triggered by a biopsy of the womb. 

Then no more bleeding until my first period (after numbers returned to 0) But when I had that bleed, i took a bath and sorry for too much info - but, i passed out LOADS of dry, crumbled black blood like black pudding...and it literally filled the bath water....it was awful. it made me feel sick but i guess it was like the remains of what my body hadnt absorbed. 

I must admit i felt relieved that i felt like id finlly removed it though as like you i kept worrying that it must have caused a blockage somewhere as hadnt worked it s way out. 

good luck with your recovery. x


----------



## jringen

I've only been down to zero since last week. Took me almost 2 weeks and at my height I was only at 960. I have decided to take a prenatal, a folate supplement, iron, and primrose for the next month and then will start trying after my next period. I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## libbyloulou

Hi all.....just to let you guys know that the scan was fine yesterday and showed 2 healthy heart beats, yes 2, bit of a surprise! I go back in 2 weeks for another scan when I will be 8 weeks. Thanks for all the support.

Jparr and epump, how are you doing? X


----------



## Gwenylovey

libbyloulou said:


> Hi all.....just to let you guys know that the scan was fine yesterday and showed 2 healthy heart beats, yes 2, bit of a surprise! I go back in 2 weeks for another scan when I will be 8 weeks. Thanks for all the support.
> 
> Jparr and epump, how are you doing? X


Congratulations Libby!!!! That is amazing!! 2 beautiful heartbeats, you must be so excited :) Do twins run in your family?


----------



## autigers55

Congrats x2 libby!! That is wonderful!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh wow libby, congrats :)


----------



## PreshFest

Libby that is so great!!! Congrats!!

Afm.. I think I'm now in the tww...


----------



## Renzalxx

Congrats Libby!!!! Two lil beans, you must be wrapped xxxx

Good luck Presh, will be sending all my baby dust your way !!!


----------



## libbyloulou

Go Presh! I hope this is your month! 

Should mention that I drank green tea the month I got pregnant, not sure if it helped but the sonographer said I must have released 2 eggs.


----------



## chig

Congrats Libby on your two wonderful heartbeats! That is so exciting!!!!


----------



## alleysm

Yay libbie! Im going to try the soy regimine next cycle.. it is said its natural clomid... we shall see!


----------



## PreshFest

PreshFest said:


> Libby that is so great!!! Congrats!!
> 
> Afm.. I think I'm now in the tww...

Scratch that! Got a pos opk today, so I've yet to OV. I've never used these, so I'm not sure what that means exactly lol


----------



## Gwenylovey

PreshFest said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Libby that is so great!!! Congrats!!
> 
> Afm.. I think I'm now in the tww...
> 
> Scratch that! Got a pos opk today, so I've yet to OV. I've never used these, so I'm not sure what that means exactly lolClick to expand...

Presh, I'm pretty sure that people ovulate on average one day after the positive OPK - somewhere between 12-36 hours. That means it's time to BD!!!


----------



## PreshFest

Wahoo! We will get on it tonight! :)


----------



## autigers55

Yep, it's definitely bding time for you Presh. GL!!

alleysm - I took soy when I got my bfp. Just remember if you do take soy, dont eat or drink any soy products because that will interfere with the soy iso(not 100% sure but I remember reading that somewhere). GL taking the soy!!

I am considering taking soy again, but I just gotta wait and see how long my cycle will be and if I O because if I O on my own and have a fairly regular cycle I might not take it.


----------



## libbyloulou

Gwenylovey said:


> libbyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.....just to let you guys know that the scan was fine yesterday and showed 2 healthy heart beats, yes 2, bit of a surprise! I go back in 2 weeks for another scan when I will be 8 weeks. Thanks for all the support.
> 
> Jparr and epump, how are you doing? X
> 
> 
> Congratulations Libby!!!! That is amazing!! 2 beautiful heartbeats, you must be so excited :) Do twins run in your family?Click to expand...

Thanks gweny, yes I think twins are somewhere in mine and hubby's family, just hope everything works out well with it.

How are you? Did you say you get another scan soon? X


----------



## Gwenylovey

libbyloulou said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> libbyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.....just to let you guys know that the scan was fine yesterday and showed 2 healthy heart beats, yes 2, bit of a surprise! I go back in 2 weeks for another scan when I will be 8 weeks. Thanks for all the support.
> 
> Jparr and epump, how are you doing? X
> 
> 
> Congratulations Libby!!!! That is amazing!! 2 beautiful heartbeats, you must be so excited :) Do twins run in your family?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks gweny, yes I think twins are somewhere in mine and hubby's family, just hope everything works out well with it.
> 
> How are you? Did you say you get another scan soon? XClick to expand...


Yes, I have another scan on Tuesday. I've actually been feeling really nervous and negative lately...I haven't had strong symptoms and those that I had seem to have decreased over the past week. So, I'm just trying to distract myself and not obsess. I figure, there isn't much I can do at this point and I'm prepared to hear news that could go either way next week. Sorry to be a downer :(


----------



## Annie77

I found out today my uterus is empty and HCG only 60 so probable miscarriage in progress. I am just relieved it's not another ectopic.


----------



## patiently

OMG i am freaking out. Had my methotrexate shot 4 days ago and my hcg was 3600 today 4 days later they have doubled to 6100!!! Im going crazy here. Is this normal? I dont want to lose my tube!! What have been your experiences? My hcg has doubled from the beginning. I just hope this shot works and i wont need to get another one or do the surgery.


----------



## chig

Patiently, my numbers also went up on day 4 from 8100 to 9000. By day 7, they went down by 17%. As long as your numbers go down by at least 15% by day 7, you should be ok. Just try not to stress. I know it easier said than done...hang in there. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## chig

Annie, I am so sad after reading your post. At the same time, I am glad that you are okay and it is not another ectopic. :hug:


----------



## baby_maybe

So sorry Annie :hugs: I'm glad for you that it doesn't look like another ectopic.

Patiently - what did your docs say about the numbers? If they were happy to wait until day 7 bloods I doubt they were too worried. It seems the majority of ladies have an increase on day 4 (mine went up by over 1000 by day 4) and then have a fairly significant drop on day 7. On day 4 mine peaked at over 13,000 and I was worried that the mtx wasn't working, on day 7 they had only gone down by 1000 and I asked them not to give the mtx, so they compromised and asked me to have a biopsy of the uterus done. That procedure started off a bit of bleeding and cramping and when I went back for more bloods on day 9 they had dropped to just over 7,000. The drop has been slower since (I'm still at over 5,000 or was on tues), but I'm hopeful that I'm getting to be on the right side of it now and you will be too. Try not to worry and wait and see what your day 7 numbers are before you panic about another shot xxx


----------



## autigers55

Sorry to hear that Annie. :hugs:


----------



## libbyloulou

Gwenylovey said:


> libbyloulou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> libbyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.....just to let you guys know that the scan was fine yesterday and showed 2 healthy heart beats, yes 2, bit of a surprise! I go back in 2 weeks for another scan when I will be 8 weeks. Thanks for all the support.
> 
> Jparr and epump, how are you doing? X
> 
> 
> Congratulations Libby!!!! That is amazing!! 2 beautiful heartbeats, you must be so excited :) Do twins run in your family?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks gweny, yes I think twins are somewhere in mine and hubby's family, just hope everything works out well with it.
> 
> How are you? Did you say you get another scan soon? XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have another scan on Tuesday. I've actually been feeling really nervous and negative lately...I haven't had strong symptoms and those that I had seem to have decreased over the past week. So, I'm just trying to distract myself and not obsess. I figure, there isn't much I can do at this point and I'm prepared to hear news that could go either way next week. Sorry to be a downer :(Click to expand...

Oh Gweny, I'm so sorry you feel that way. I'm sure symptoms come and go and all is good. Will be thinking of you on Tuesday, let us know how it goes x


----------



## Renzalxx

Annie77 said:


> I found out today my uterus is empty and HCG only 60 so probable miscarriage in progress. I am just relieved it's not another ectopic.

Oh Annie, so very sorry to hear your news... sending you giant cuddle on the breeze :hugs:

Gweny, totally feel your anxiety hun, all the very best for your scan and try (easier said then done) not to fixate too much on it xxx will be thinking of you x:flower:


----------



## libbyloulou

Gweny, all the best for tomorrow x 

Annie, so sad to hear your news, thinking of you x


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi all :wave:

Gweny - I hope everything went ok at your scan today, looking forward to an update :)

AFM - Been for my bloods today (it's been 3 weeks since the mtx shot) and just had the results back. Down to 2,500 from 5,500 a week ago so it's definitely still moving in the right direction. I don't know why, but they still seem to be trying to scare me by going on about how high the numbers still are :shrug: Its almost as if they think I'll ignore any other symptoms!! As if, I don't want to end up in surgery for goodness sake, I might hate it up at epau, but I'm not stupid! Anyway I'm free again for another week, so hoping for another substantial drop, but in the meantime I'm still here!


----------



## alleysm

Glad your numbers are moving along!


----------



## autigers55

Gweny - Hope everything went well today!!

baby-maybe - Glad to hear your numbers are coming down. If they were truely worried about how high your numbers still are, then they would have done something by now. Just try to relax and stay positive that your numbers will continue to drop. :hugs:

AFM - I'm on cd 11 and getting super nervous to see if I will have a normal cycle. Did any of you ladies have longer cycles before the mtx and then have a normal one after? Just curious. :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, 

Well...just got back from ultrasound with confusing results. The good news is that baby has grown perfectly since the last scan and is measuring 7 weeks, 5 days, which coincides with when I ovulated. Everything in terms of dating by size on the scan looked perfect. The bad news is that there is a low hearbeat, which I know is bad news. It is at 114 bpm, which is lower than what they want to see at 7-8 weeks. My RE was being optimistic thinking that this might be ok and that the growth looks good. However, I've done a ton of looking online and most of the stories with this heart rate at 7-8 weeks do not end well. I have a follow up scan next week to see if there are any changes. I'm just so scared and sad right now of possibly going through another loss... Thanks for the support thus far ladies, it's been very helpful. xoxo


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: gweny, I'm sorry you had some confusing results today. I have everything crossed that your next scan goes well xxxx


----------



## libbyloulou

I don't know what to say gweny as that must be so confusing and unreassuring! Really hoping its great news for you next week, I'm sure it will be x


----------



## PreshFest

Gweny that is what happened to me last time, too, BUT my little bean's hr was at 90. Which was obviously NOT good. At least yours is higher and still seems closer to the normal range. They told me that it's very common and most of the time they go on to be healthy pregnancies. Heart rates can vary. So hopefully you aren't TOO stressed out. I've been there...and I was totally stressed out...so I can feel your pain. But you are still in a better situation than I was. And at least they will give you another scan so you'll know one way or the other. 

Good luck and keep us updated!!!!!!


----------



## autigers55

Gweny - Sorry you got that confusing news. Hopefully everything will turn out to be just fine!! :hugs:


----------



## chig

Gweny, sorry that you got such confusing news. I have everything crossed for you. I am praying the hr goes up on your next scan. :hugs:

Baby_maybe, I am glad to see your numbers drop! I know they seem high, but I think they will be down to 0 soon enough. Some just take a little longer. If doctors were worried, then they would have taken some action by now. 

AFM, I think AF is finally here!!! :happydance:My numbers hit 0 exactly 3 weeks ago. It started out as brown spotting a couple days ago, and today it's finally looks like a period...I am so relieved to see her. Since this period is not so normal, DH and I have decided to wait an extra cycle before we start. That means July now...seems so far away, but I don't want to risk anything by being inpatient.


----------



## Renzalxx

Yay Chig, happy for you that the witchy poo finally showed her face, one step closer for you hun...

Gwen, keep your chin up chicken, heart rates are hard to decifer but yours doesnt seem too low....will have everything crossed for you and good luck for you scan. xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

That's great news about af arriving chig. I hope my numbers getting to 0 and eventual af aren't too far away for me now either.


----------



## resque07

Hey ladies well im am wanting to join with y'all I had my first two shots in each butt checks today . 

My story. On the 19th I got a bfp very faint. Went to dr because of spotting they did blood work it came back to 5.56 hcg and 0.19 progestrone so he said come back in 3 days for more blood work in the meantime I began to bleed heavily. I called they said miscarriage. I went in on the third day and had more bloods drawn. Results came back to 10 bleeding had stopped after 6 days. I went back r days later and had bloods drawn again they came back to 48. Progestrone still super low. So they told me come back 2 more days I did and they called me today to say bloods came back to 111 but progestrone was only 0.46. Dr said could be suspected eptopic but he believes it is a really abnormal pregnancy and with such low progestrone numbers the pregnancy wouldn't be healthy. So he gave me the meth shots. He said I could start trying again after my levels get down to 0. I go back next week to check hcg levels. I wandere how long it will take them to go to 0 since they were 111 yesterday.


----------



## chig

resque07 said:


> Hey ladies well im am wanting to join with y'all I had my first two shots in each butt checks today .
> 
> My story. On the 19th I got a bfp very faint. Went to dr because of spotting they did blood work it came back to 5.56 hcg and 0.19 progestrone so he said come back in 3 days for more blood work in the meantime I began to bleed heavily. I called they said miscarriage. I went in on the third day and had more bloods drawn. Results came back to 10 bleeding had stopped after 6 days. I went back r days later and had bloods drawn again they came back to 48. Progestrone still super low. So they told me come back 2 more days I did and they called me today to say bloods came back to 111 but progestrone was only 0.46. Dr said could be suspected eptopic but he believes it is a really abnormal pregnancy and with such low progestrone numbers the pregnancy wouldn't be healthy. So he gave me the meth shots. He said I could start trying again after my levels get down to 0. I go back next week to check hcg levels. I wandere how long it will take them to go to 0 since they were 111 yesterday.

I am so sorry to hear your story. You have come to the right group of people. These ladies really helped me get through a difficult time. Your hcg levels are really low, comparatively, so I am thinking it shouldn't take long at all. Once my numbers were in the 100s tby the next week they were 0. Hopefully, yours will be down to 0 by next week or two. :hugs:


----------



## PreshFest

resque07 said:


> Hey ladies well im am wanting to join with y'all I had my first two shots in each butt checks today .
> 
> My story. On the 19th I got a bfp very faint. Went to dr because of spotting they did blood work it came back to 5.56 hcg and 0.19 progestrone so he said come back in 3 days for more blood work in the meantime I began to bleed heavily. I called they said miscarriage. I went in on the third day and had more bloods drawn. Results came back to 10 bleeding had stopped after 6 days. I went back r days later and had bloods drawn again they came back to 48. Progestrone still super low. So they told me come back 2 more days I did and they called me today to say bloods came back to 111 but progestrone was only 0.46. Dr said could be suspected eptopic but he believes it is a really abnormal pregnancy and with such low progestrone numbers the pregnancy wouldn't be healthy. So he gave me the meth shots. He said I could start trying again after my levels get down to 0. I go back next week to check hcg levels. I wandere how long it will take them to go to 0 since they were 111 yesterday.

So sorry for your loss :( But welcome!!

You might want to do your research if you plan to start trying right away. We have all discovered that it really is best to wait as the methotrexate can do some serious damage..... My doc also told me I could start trying right away, but the docs in the ER told me I should definitely wait 3 months.


----------



## resque07

Thank you ladies so much. as for ttc right away emotionally I will not be ready to. I do plan on starting back on pre natals as. Soon as I get to zero and taking extra folic acid but im planning on waiting 2 cycles before ttc again plus I would like to get the dye ran through the tubes and maybe try after that has happened.


----------



## resque07

Question how long does it take for shots to work. I am still having my pregnancy symptoms and they seem to be increasing I had the two shots on Thursday my hcg was only at 111. My progestrone at 0.46. I am still have preasure painin my pelvic areas mostly on right and every once in a while I get cramps in back and uterus like I normally get before af. Is this normal. The biggest sign I have of pregnancy is my breast they are growing bigger and bigger tons of blue veins sharp pains in nipples and very itchy.


----------



## alleysm

resque07 said:


> Question how long does it take for shots to work. I am still having my pregnancy symptoms and they seem to be increasing I had the two shots on Thursday my hcg was only at 111. My progestrone at 0.46. I am still have preasure painin my pelvic areas mostly on right and every once in a while I get cramps in back and uterus like I normally get before af. Is this normal. The biggest sign I have of pregnancy is my breast they are growing bigger and bigger tons of blue veins sharp pains in nipples and very itchy.

My hcg was well over 2400 and it took more than 6weeks i know this may not be much help sorry and hugs


----------



## resque07

Okay thanks im just freaking out that the mx shot didn't work. Lol. I just had clear stuff leaking from my boobs ughhhh just reminds me of what im not going to have in 9 months kinda sucks but as long as its normal.


----------



## chig

My first AF is pretty much over! It was not a normal flow as it started with brown blood that became red and ended again with brown spotting. My normal cycle usually starts out red and ends in brown spotting. (one cycle down, three more to go!)

Anyway, my question is that I had some twinge type pain on my right side during my AF this time. It felt like the same twinges I was getting during my ectopic. The doctors never found the ectopic, but I had pain on the same side. Is that normal? Did anybody else experience this during their first AF after hitting 0? 

Gweny, good luck on your scans tomorrow! Fx'ed

I hope everyone's numbers are dropping nicely, for all the ladies waiting for their numbers to drop.


----------



## PreshFest

chig said:


> My first AF is pretty much over! It was not a normal flow as it started with brown blood that became red and ended again with brown spotting. My normal cycle usually starts out red and ends in brown spotting. (one cycle down, three more to go!)
> 
> Anyway, my question is that I had some twinge type pain on my right side during my AF this time. It felt like the same twinges I was getting during my ectopic. The doctors never found the ectopic, but I had pain on the same side. Is that normal? Did anybody else experience this during their first AF after hitting 0?
> 
> Gweny, good luck on your scans tomorrow! Fx'ed
> 
> I hope everyone's numbers are dropping nicely, for all the ladies waiting for their numbers to drop.

Chig, I've had pain on my ectopic side ever since I was diagnosed. Almost 9 months ago. I think it's pretty normal. I haven't been able to get an answer from the docs as to why this happens, though. I'm assuming it's just more sensitive now. I even had it when I was pregnant the last time. It toootally sucks, especially when you are ttc since it will constantly make you think it's another ectopic!!


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm off for another round of weekly bloods in the morning. Hoping to see numbers in the hundreds rather than thousands this time (they were 2,500 last week).

Hope everyone else is doing ok, Gweny I hope your scan went well xxx


----------



## chig

Thanks Presh! That makes me feel better that it is not something I should be to concerned with. At the same time I wish there was no pain, so I am not worrying every time I get my period. 

I hope things are well for you!


----------



## resque07

I have a question ladies. Im on day four after the shot and yesterday I woke up to the most unconfortable bloating and gas preasure like pain all in my stomach and even pains In my uterus. The dr called today to see how I was doing and I told him about the pain and that I had been having lots of cramping especially in my lower back and sides. He said he didn't think it was anything to be concerned with and that because my levels were so low 111 that he really felt things are going just fine. We never really knew for sure if it was tubal just that it was def abnormal since my progestrone was only 0.46 . However every little pain I get worries me . Everyone keeps telling me that if my tubes has ruptured I would no it because the pain would unbearable. Also im still getting pregnancy symptoms such as the bright blue veins in breast and nauseated in the morning time also headaches. Does the symptoms hang around even if the levels drop. I know iam freaking out but honestly I just want this to be over with.


----------



## PreshFest

Resque, it all has to do with hormones. Theyre going crazy right now! So that mixed with the mtx is bound to make you feel yucky. You can have preg symptoms until your levels reach zero. 

I had a d&c at 12 wks and the baby had died at 7 weeks... My symptoms didn't go away until three days after the procwdure...


----------



## autigers55

baby_maybe - GL getting blood drawn tomorrow. Hope you get good news!!

resque - Dont worry too much about the gas/bloating pains, unless it gets unbearable, because that is a symptom from the mtx shot. I had to get 2 shots and the first one I had mild gas/bloating and fatigue, but the 2nd one was worse. The gas/bloating and pressure was so bad I thought I was going to have to go to the doctor, but it eventually went away after about a week. As for the pains in your uterus, it might just be your body trying to expell whats left over. My pregnancy symptoms disappeared before I even knew I was mcing, so I cant help you with that. Hope everything gets back to normal for you soon and sorry you are going through this. :hugs:

AFM - I am patiently waiting for my 2nd AF to show. I O'd on cd 12 which was a total surprise to me and I am now 5 dpo. I am hoping my next 2 AFs are the same length because if they are, then I could have 3 AFs by the time I can start ttc again. :)


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm back from being bled again, now to wait for the results :coffee: I'd like to see my numbers in the hundreds, fx!

resque - I had constant gas pain right after the shot and always felt like i needed a bm, even if i'd already been. After a week or so that eased off and now 4 weeks on i don't have it at all. The preg symptoms i had right up until last week, but those seem to be tailing off now too.


----------



## baby_maybe

I've just been called with the latest results...860 or thereabouts, so under the 1000 mark, but as the doc said still high. She actually said the consultant on call today had offered me a second mtx shot to get the numbers down faster and save my having to go for a blood test every week. I told her i'd rather they go down slower and me keep coming for the bloods rather than put that stuff in my body again!! lol

Anyway, i'm pretty happy with that, i was hoping they'd be under 1000 today and they are :)

Been thinking the past couple of days about when to ttc again, i'm not sure how long i'd need to be taking the folic acid at the higher amount to get the levels back to normal?? I still need to talk to DH properly about this, I think because it is still ongoing it's tough because there hasn't been closure yet, but we are on our way finally :)


----------



## resque07

Thanks ladies for the reply. i feel alot better now no pressure pain And important actually able room pass gas . i had to call into work though this morning because important having some really bad after cramps in uterus and lower back. there not so bad while important laying or sitting but just to stand and put on makeup was awful. at work i have to stand for 8hours they don't seem to understand what's going on either i think through this whole ordeal i have missed4days and that's in a 3 week time. Anywho thanks for meeting me rant about my job.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hi Ladies, can I join you on this thread? I went for my 6 week scan on Friday to find that it was in my right tube. I got three injections of the methotrexate. Went back for bloods today and I think my numbers on Friday were around 2500 and today they were around 1200 so I guess thats good. Ive been having bleeding here and there, but nothing steady. It just comes and goes. The cramps are there though...quite often. Id much rather be bleeding while Im cramping, it makes me nervous that I really havent started a good bleed yet. I go back on Monday for another blood draw, hopefully it will continue to go down quickly. Ive actually lost my drive to ttc, I just need some time to myself. Im actually glad you shouldnt ttc for 3 months because I feel that I need that time to get back to being me again. I let the whole ttc thing take me over and I just want to feel normal again.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, I feel like I've been MIA recently...I've been so preoccupied and anxious this past week. It's been terrible! I went to my ultrasound today, and surprisingly received some good news. The little bean's heartrate had jumped to 159 from 114 last week and it was still growing appropriately and measuring perfectly. I could hardly believe it. I hope that this means that things are going in the right direction, and I'm remaining cautiously optimistic :)

Chig, congrats on the end of first AF, it's definitely a milestone! You are one step closer to ttc!

Resque, I had a lot of discomfort/bloating/pressure feelings especially as the methotrexate was really starting to work and my numbers were dropping. I think that it's just a part of the process and your body is responding to so many different factors.

Autigers, you're almost there!

baby_maybe, I'm glad to see the numbers are continuing to fall although I'm sure you wish that the process would move along faster. I think I would make the same decision as you though and decide against a second mtx shot if I absolutely didn't need it.


----------



## PreshFest

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, I feel like I've been MIA recently...I've been so preoccupied and anxious this past week. It's been terrible! I went to my ultrasound today, and surprisingly received some good news. The little bean's heartrate had jumped to 159 from 114 last week and it was still growing appropriately and measuring perfectly. I could hardly believe it. I hope that this means that things are going in the right direction, and I'm remaining cautiously optimistic :)
> 
> Chig, congrats on the end of first AF, it's definitely a milestone! You are one step closer to ttc!
> 
> Resque, I had a lot of discomfort/bloating/pressure feelings especially as the methotrexate was really starting to work and my numbers were dropping. I think that it's just a part of the process and your body is responding to so many different factors.
> 
> Autigers, you're almost there!
> 
> baby_maybe, I'm glad to see the numbers are continuing to fall although I'm sure you wish that the process would move along faster. I think I would make the same decision as you though and decide against a second mtx shot if I absolutely didn't need it.

Gwen that is AMAZING news!! My 'professional' opinion is that you are in the clear!! :happydance:

afm, 9dpo today and very nauseous. And very frustrated. I went back and looked at my notes and in October I had nausea from 7dpo until after AF came and I def wasn't pregnant. In november nausea started at 6dpo and I was pregnant... So it's definitely not a clear-cut sign for me. Annoying. I think I'll test tomorrow at 10dpo... Wish me luck [-o&lt;


----------



## Gwenylovey

Mrs.Stinksi, I am so sorry for your loss, but you have come to the right place for support. I know that when I found out about my ectopic I could not imagine getting through the next few months. You will find that you will heal with time and that the three months will go by very quickly. I think taking all the time you need off before ttc again is a good idea. Dealing with an ectopic pregnancy is both emotionally physically very difficult. A 50% drop in your bloods is great though! Hoping that this goes by quickly for you. :hugs:

Thanks Presh and I will take your professional advice any day! :) The nausea sounds promising...keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## PreshFest

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join you on this thread? I went for my 6 week scan on Friday to find that it was in my right tube. I got three injections of the methotrexate. Went back for bloods today and I think my numbers on Friday were around 2500 and today they were around 1200 so I guess thats good. Ive been having bleeding here and there, but nothing steady. It just comes and goes. The cramps are there though...quite often. Id much rather be bleeding while Im cramping, it makes me nervous that I really havent started a good bleed yet. I go back on Monday for another blood draw, hopefully it will continue to go down quickly. Ive actually lost my drive to ttc, I just need some time to myself. Im actually glad you shouldnt ttc for 3 months because I feel that I need that time to get back to being me again. I let the whole ttc thing take me over and I just want to feel normal again.

I'm so sorry, but welcome to our thread! I'm sure you'll get a good bleed when your numbers drop a little more. But it's great that they are already half of what they were!! That is FAST!

I hear you about the ttc taking over. That's what has happened to me in the past, so now i'm fairly chill about it. If i'm out this month, hopefully I can stay calm next month, too!


----------



## baby_maybe

Gweny - I'm so happy to see the good news that your little bean is coming along nicely :)

Thanks for your thoughts on the second dose of mtx. I actually was a little tempted to have it to save me from all the visits to epau and having to see all the other pg ladies, but i decided against it because it's such a horrible drug. I only agreed the first time because the only other choice was surgery and I really didn't want that! I think i've made the right decision though, as the ONLY upside to having it would have been a few less blood draws, to me that doesn't make up for a longer wait to ttc again and feeling horrible for another week!


----------



## baby_maybe

Mrs Stinski - i'm very sorry to hear about you loss. Mtx is strong stuff and by the looks of it your numbers will tumble down and be back at 0 in no time. I have had odd bleeding right from 5 weeks pg (i found out about the ectopic at 6 weeks), I've read that some ladies don't have any bleeding with the shot until after their numbers get back to 0 and they have a period. Personally I don't think I would have bled if i hadn't of had a uterus biopsy 3 weeks ago, it's actually starting to tail off now and i expect not to get any more until my numbers are much lower (I'm on week 4 since mtx and currently at arounf 860).


----------



## resque07

I am having the worst time with my tummy. important constipated have lots of gas in belly that will not come out and this afternoon important doubled over in pain from diarrhea that is stuck inside me from being so constipated . uggggg i don't like this at all.


----------



## PreshFest

That happened to me, too! I took so many percocets bc of the ectopic that I ended up SO constipated. It hurt worse than the ectopic itself!!! I felt so much better once that part ended, though. I know it's hard right now, but you are making progress. Nothing but blue skies ahead for you! :hugs:


----------



## Annie77

Resque - sorry to hear you are having this discomfort. Please take comfort in the knowledge it will pass x

Gwen - great news about hb!

Presh - fxd for a BFP

To everyone going through meth at the moment - big hugs.

Afm - my HCG fell under 5 yesterday from 24 last monday. Am now going to ntnp for two months and then start ttc properly in june


----------



## resque07

Lol feeling better tonight i called the Dr Im sure he thinks Im nuts by now....lol. ahhh i go get bloods bloodshed tomorrow. praying for a big fat 0. then hubby and i are moving into the ntnp mode until september . Im so scared to get pregnant again Im freaking out thinking i will never get a normal pregnancy. i need a vacation from it all.


----------



## autigers55

baby_maybe -I dont blame you for not wanting to get another shot. If I could have avoided it, I would have. Hopefully your levels will continue to drop so you dont need another one or anything else done. 

Gweny - So happy you got good news and the little bean is doing good. :)

Presh - Maybe those are good signs this time. Fx'd

Mrs. Stinski - :hugs: Sorry your going through this, but this is definitely the right place to be. I was a mess before finding this thread, but now I am doing a lot better.


----------



## chig

Gweny, that is great news about your bean's heart rate going up!!! It looks like you are on your way to a healthy and happy nine months? When is your next scan?

MrsStinski, welcome to the group. I know it is a group nobody wants to join, but you will get lots of support. It looks like your numbers are dropping nicely though. You will be at zero in no time! I never had a bleed until my numbers reached 0. I think it could have been a period, but not sure what to call it. I just had brown spotting that was on and off before reaching 0. 

Baby maybe, I would have done the same thing as you. I rather wait it out and not put that poison in my body again. Fx'ed that your next bloodwork is either in the double or single digits!!

Resque, hang in there. I remember that feeling too. It will end soon enough. 

Afm, the DH and I are planning a vacation aka babymoon for July. :winkwink:


----------



## chig

Just a general question...has anyone done the whole tracking their bbt to see what their cycles look like and check for a pattern of when they ovulate? I started to do this starting right after my numbers hit 0 to make sure my cycles look normal and to make sure I ovulate! I was hoping to use this to figure out my fertile days when we start trying again in July. 

I hope nobody thinks I am being obsessive and crazy...I tend to worry about these things. 
:dust:


----------



## PreshFest

I didn't temp, but I watched for other signs and kept it in this fertility app on my phone. I took lots of notes! You're not crazy. I think it's a good idea to know what your body is up to!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Chig, I did temp, and I absolute loved knowing right when I ovulated. It was actually so interesting, and I was shocked that it actually works. I also started right after my levels hit 0 and was able to determine the first time that I ovulated. Definitely don't think you are crazy and obsessive, and if you are then we all are and you are in good company! :wacko:




chig said:


> Just a general question...has anyone done the whole tracking their bbt to see what their cycles look like and check for a pattern of when they ovulate? I started to do this starting right after my numbers hit 0 to make sure my cycles look normal and to make sure I ovulate! I was hoping to use this to figure out my fertile days when we start trying again in July.
> 
> I hope nobody thinks I am being obsessive and crazy...I tend to worry about these things.
> :dust:


----------



## autigers55

I am doing the same thing. I wanted to temp and use opks because I wanted to see what my cycles would be like after my mc and mtx shots. I am glad I did though because I got a huge surprise because I o'd on cd12.


----------



## chig

Thanks ladies for reassuring me that I am not alone!! I was actually able to see when I ovulated before I got my first AF. It is pretty cool to see what your body is doing.


----------



## Renzalxx

Yay Gweny, so wrapped for you hunny! Keep us posted

Presh, good luck hun, wishing you all the best that this is your forever baby xxx

To all the new ladies, so very sorry for your losses and sending lots of hugs and babydust your way...xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Bfn today 11dpo....


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: sorry presh, hope it's just a bit early xxx


----------



## chig

So sorry Presh...I agree with baby_maybe. It might be too early to test. Hoping you get that bfp the next time you test. 

:dust:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Oh Presh, I'm sorry to hear it :( It ain't over till the witch shows her face though! On the bright side, you already know that you can get pregnant easily so if this isn't your month then I'm sure your BFP is not far off!


----------



## PreshFest

That's true, Gwen! But i'm sure all of us in here somewhat feel the same way... I just want to get this baby business overwith so i don't have to worry. Every month it takes to get pregnant is another month of worry. But I'm not totally bummed about it or anything. I'm just doing my best to put it out of my mind! I'll just put my big girl panties on ..... wait.... I mean take my big girl panties OFF and try again next month!! I crack myself up!! HAHAHA!! lol


----------



## resque07

I got my levels checked uesterday they are 246. they were 111 the day before my two shots of mtx. Dr said they are good but i was thinking they were going to be way lower like below 100.


----------



## autigers55

Sorry presh! :hugs: Maybe it is just to early!! fx'd!!


----------



## alleysm

resque07 said:


> I got my levels checked uesterday they are 246. they were 111 the day before my two shots of mtx. Dr said they are good but i was thinking they were going to be way lower like below 100.

Im sorry about your numbers.. are you bleeding?


----------



## resque07

No bleeding. i had heavy bleeding the first seven days i found out i was pregnant that was the 29 th of march so dr said i may not bleed until my levels hit zero


----------



## PreshFest

The witch got me!


----------



## alleysm

Cycle day 10 for me and first cycle trying soy iso's.. interested to see what happens..


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: sorry presh, i was hoping this was your month.

AFM - the bleeding i've had since the biopsy is finally starting to tail off (almost 4 weeks in!). I've got a feeling i'll go straight from this into a period though. Next blood draw is on tuesday (will be 5 weeks since mtx) and i'm hoping to see numbers maybe into the 100's or 200's at the most! FX! Last week was 860. Still not had any meaningful chat with DH about ttc again, i'm not sure he's too keen (full details in my journal) at the moment, but it really does need a proper sit down and talk..... just haven't got round to it yet. For me however ttc is really playing on my mind at the moment, there seems to be preggo ladies everywhere I look lately! Ah it will be me again one day, just not sure when that one day will be yet!


----------



## patiently

Hey ladies just wanted to ask a couple of questions if you dont mind. So had my methotrexate shot on 20th march hcg was 6,100 on day 4, went down to 4,543 on day 7, went down again on day 14 to 2,000. I know everyone is different but roughly how long will it take or did it take for your hcg numbers to come down? I also had bleeding for about a week and a half but today i stopped is this normal? Also last question sorry! when would it be ok to start having sex again? We will use protection until our three months are up but just want to know when would be safe to resume our sex life?


----------



## baby_maybe

From what i've read 4-6 weeks seems to be the average time it takes to get to 0. I'm just past week 4 and was at 860 last tuesday so I think I've still got a couple of weeks to go. I've also read that some people bleed and some don't, both seems to be accepted as normal. Personally i've been bleeding for almost 4 weeks (just mentioned above), but that seems to be stopping now. As for the sex i'm not sure, I haven't let DH near me since ~I found out I was pg, I think i'll ask at my next blood draw though. I'm really missing it, not so much the enjoyment part, just the closeness with DH iyswim!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Sorry Presh, that damn witch! Hoping this is your month :hugs:

baby_maybe, sounds like you're nearing the end of it all which is very exciting! I hear you on the ttc being on your mind. I wanted to start trying again 
ASAP and felt like everyone around was pregnant too. But the time came when it did and actually flew by pretty quickly.

Patiently, it took me about 4 weeks for my levels to hit 0 and I had my first af 2 weeks or so after that. As for sex, I was told to wait until my levels hit 0 just because it could affect the tube and might contribute to rupture. So I would definitely check with your doctor before starting up again!


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but it definitely is looking like the end is in sight at last :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

For you ladies who are more experienced in this area than me, what dose of folic acid would you recommend for getting the levels back up for ttc once my numbers hit 0??


----------



## JPARR01

I was taking 3 MG of folic acid after my levels hit 0 and continued throughout my pregnancy.


----------



## resque07

Is it normal to have feelings in your side that doent feel painful it kinda feels like when ur ovulating. its just a sensation. i have it in both side but mostly in my right. my levels were checked last wednesday they were 246. dr told me not to worry about a rupture with my levels being so low.


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks jparr that was the kind of amount I had in mind so thank you for confirming that for me. I can see you are right at the end of your pg now, so good luck :)

Resque - I quite often get shooting pain in the side of the ectopic, it always passes though so I haven't mentioned it to the doc. I've seen a couple of other ladies on this thread mention about still getting the odd pain, but if you are worried I would speak to your doc again just to be safe xx


----------



## patiently

baby_maybe said:


> From what i've read 4-6 weeks seems to be the average time it takes to get to 0. I'm just past week 4 and was at 860 last tuesday so I think I've still got a couple of weeks to go. I've also read that some people bleed and some don't, both seems to be accepted as normal. Personally i've been bleeding for almost 4 weeks (just mentioned above), but that seems to be stopping now. As for the sex i'm not sure, I haven't let DH near me since ~I found out I was pg, I think i'll ask at my next blood draw though. I'm really missing it, not so much the enjoyment part, just the closeness with DH iyswim!

Thanks a bunch x I haven't let oh near me either since I've been pg. I totally understand the desire to be close that is exactly how I'm feeling. Well your hcg is getting very low and is in the hundreds now so that is great!!! Hope this Tuesday brings us both good news. Thanks for asking about folic acid too I alsowanted to know how much to take. Wish you the best of luck


----------



## baby_maybe

You too hunni, i'm hoping in the next couple of weeks I'll be at 0. As I said previously I got offered another shot of mtx last week to get them down faster, but I'd rather wait the extra week or so and let my body take care of the rest on it's own xxx


----------



## chig

baby_maybe said:


> For you ladies who are more experienced in this area than me, what dose of folic acid would you recommend for getting the levels back up for ttc once my numbers hit 0??

My doctor didn't say what she recommend, but she prescribed a specific prenatal vitamin that has 1mg of folic acid. After reading some ladies are taking 3mg, it makes me nervous that I might not be getting enough. I try to eat healthy too! I look out for foods that are high in folic acid. I hope I am getting enough...

When is your next bloodwork? Good luck! Fx'ed for your numbers to be really low!


----------



## chig

JPARR01 said:


> I was taking 3 MG of folic acid after my levels hit 0 and continued throughout my pregnancy.

Were you taking an additional supplement, or is that what was in 
your prenatal? What brand are you taking? My doctor prescribed a prenatal by the name of Select OB+ DHA. 

Btw, when are you due?! :crib:


----------



## PreshFest

chig said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> For you ladies who are more experienced in this area than me, what dose of folic acid would you recommend for getting the levels back up for ttc once my numbers hit 0??
> 
> My doctor didn't say what she recommend, but she prescribed a specific prenatal vitamin that has 1mg of folic acid. After reading some ladies are taking 3mg, it makes me nervous that I might not be getting enough. I try to eat healthy too! I look out for foods that are high in folic acid. I hope I am getting enough...
> 
> When is your next bloodwork? Good luck! Fx'ed for your numbers to be really low!Click to expand...

You can take 5mg which is 5000mcg I think. There probably isn't very much in your prenatal, so I would supplement and make sure you are taking more... All prenatals have folic acid, but a very small amounth.


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks presh and chig. I think i've decided on 3mg plus whatever is in the prenatal i decide to take (probably an extra 400 or 800mcg).

Chig my next blood draw is tomorrow morning early, i'm hoping for low low numbers tomorrow, but i've come to terms with how long it's taking now and what will be, will be. I finally had *the* talk with DH about when to ttc again and we now have a plan which makes me feel much more at ease and just happier in the world iyswim :) I'm not sure if I wrote about our talk in this thread, but it's all in my journal (link in my siggy) if anyone fancies a read. Take care ladies, hope you all had a lovey easter weekend xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Ok so bloods again this morning and numbers came back at 500ish, a drop from 882 last week, but I was hoping it would be more. Ugh, this is taking so long :hissy:

So I have another question about ttc. I will be 3 months clear of the mtx by the 5th June, but my numbers won't be hitting 0 (the way they're going!) until at least the end of April/beginning of May. So theoretically speaking, if I have a period in May and then one in June would that be enough time to be taking folic acid at a high dose before ttc again or would I be better waiting until after my period in July? All the numbers are confusing me (can you tell :wacko:!!).

Thank ladies :)


----------



## chig

Baby_maybe, it really is up to you, but I just talked to one of my friends who's a pharmacist and she said that metho is a really serious drug that can really damage the quality of our eggs and to wait more like 4 months instead of the three that doctors recommend just be on the safe side. She also said to monitor my periods and make sure they are back to what they use to be before you got pregnant. I know the waiting thing is not easy, but I just really want to make sure that I give my body enough time to recover from being through so much. 

I had my shot at the end of January, and my numbers hit 0 in early march. I started my prenatals right away and got my first period at the end of march into April. My DH and have decided to wait until I get my period at the end if June, which means trying in July. That will be my fourth period. It feels so far away, but I don't want to go through this again. You want to make sure you are on prenatals for 3 months and that you have given enough time for your body to heal. 

Sorry for rambling...


----------



## baby_maybe

Thats ok chig, thanks for your reply. I've been trying to read up on metho and from what I gather most of the advice about metho and how it affects your system is taken from research done when people have been on a set dose a week for an extended amount of time, say for arthritis, psorisis and that kind of thing, plus of course those who had it given in very high doses as a cancer drug. Those same people are advised the same 3-6 month wait even though they have been exposed to it for a period of time rather than a one off dose. So what I'm wondering is, if you take a high dose of folic acid once at 0 and you are 3 months clear of the shot, it can't take you very long to build up the folic acid again, especially if you carry on taking it for the remainder of pregnancy like jparr suggested.

I of course wouldn't want to put myself or a baby at risk of anything untoward, but I think waiting until July would be fine for me. I will be 4 months post shot and at least 8 weeks into a high dose of folic acid by then.


----------



## baby_maybe

In fact i've just checked a calendar and provided I get to 0 by 1st May, i'll have 11-12 weeks folic acid under my belt, which I believe is the recommended time to take it before ttc after metho. Yay, now numbers get. a. move. on. So there :p numbers!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Well the bleeding finally started yesterday, a week and a half after my shots. Had my blood checked on Monday, still at 600. The way it looks is that its dropping about 50% each week....this whole process just seems to take soooo long!!


----------



## baby_maybe

I hear ya there Mrs S! I will be 6 weeks since mtx next week when I have my next bloods. All we can all hope for is a nice surprise of low numbers when we next get them done. It is so frustrating though! :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Babymaybe i have also read that the recommended 3-6 month wait is usually for people who have the drug over a period of time rather than in one dose. I havent been through this before so im not given medical advice but Hun i think you should do what you think is best. What is right for one woman may not work for another so go with your gut instinct i'd say. I think you will have quite a drop by next week and like you said you will still have weeks and weeks weeks of folic acid build up before then. I will not be waiting. I know some may think that i am being careless but in my heart i dont feel that way. i think what will be will be. I will be waiting for the recommended three months and then i will go back to ttc. It may not even happen for a month or more and I dont have time on our side. Good luck hun hope your numbers drop fast in the next few days and before you know it back on the ttc wagon. x


----------



## resque07

So i got bloods yesterday and they are down i am so happy. they went down way down im so relieved. they were 246 last week and thet are 74 this week i go back next week and im 
Hoping for a big fat zero.....also i feel really good today no side pain or discormfort. god is great.


----------



## alleysm

resque07 said:


> So i got bloods yesterday and they are down i am so happy. they went down way down im so relieved. they were 246 last week and thet are 74 this week i go back next week and im
> Hoping for a big fat zero.....also i feel really good today no side pain or discormfort. god is great.

Yay!! Great news!! Have i already asked you what your tube lengths are after tr?


----------



## baby_maybe

Thats great news resque, fx for 0 next week xx


----------



## resque07

Thanks. i dont know my lenths dr didnt say when i asked he just said they are as long as they use to be.lol he told me not to worry because i was the best tr he had ever done he said i had no scar tissue and that they are veryuch open and clear he did the hsg test right after my surgery. i told him i was terrified i would kust keep having ectopics everytime i get pregnant. but he just replied that it doeant always happen twice he told me to keep trying and he didnt aee me having that problem.


----------



## alleysm

Thats great resq! Do you bbt chart? I started last july and you would be amazed at how well you learn you cycles by doing so. Neither of my ectopics were confirmed in the tubes. In fact both were suspected as nothing was ever seen on the scan. Baby dust!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Ladies, the majority of advice given by doctors and specialists to women on this board was to wait at least 3 months after your HCG reaches zero before TTC - not matter how many shots you had. During these three months you should take folic acid every day to replenish your body as the MTX strips you off it forcing you to natuarally abort. 

It explains and answers all of your quesitons here: *https://www.ectopic.org.uk/index.php/patients/frequently-asked-questions-faqs/ *

Good luck ladies and sending you babydust!! :flower:


----------



## patiently

It contradicts itself though because whilst it says you should wait a recommended three months it also says 
"Once your blood hCG levels have dropped, if you wish to become pregnant again, you should recommence your folic acid supplements several *weeks* or months before you conceive." For me this seems to indicate that its 3 months from the shot. This is also what my dr suggested.


----------



## Renzalxx

Yes thats true but it also says this in FAQ:

Q. I have been told to wait 6 months following two doses of methotrexate.
A. Our current medical advice, having reviewed this recently (2009), is that if you have had two injections you should wait until your hCG levels have fallen to below 5mIU/mL and then be taking a folic acid supplement for 12 weeks before you try to conceive. This means that you are normally giving yourself three to three and a half months or so before you try again.

In any case, I think you should just check in with your GP. I had a miscarriage after falling pregnant just shy of three months after MTX (my levels reached zero on 8 August) and it was heartbreaking. Would hate that to happen to any of you lovely gals x

All the best chickies x


----------



## Laubull

This is all so confusing!

I was planning on doing 3 months after one shot of methotrexate or 2 full cycles, what ever comes first.... However as my HCG levels still haven't reach 0, it's unlikely I will get 2 cycles in before the 3 months is up. Plus as you can't take folic acid until you're 0 I am worried there won't be enough in my system. Maybe it will have to be July for me. 

I am desperate to start trying again to get over the hurt but as Renzal said can't risk anything happening to the baby. I am going to start charting when I get AF so I suppose the longer I chart for the better I will know my cycle thus the higher chance I will have of the sperm catching the egg!

Fingers crossed for all. x


----------



## patiently

I am so sorry for your loss. I dont know i feel like if i push my ttc date back then we wont have enough time. My OH leaves for military training in september and we wanted to be pg before then. I know i have to think about whats best for the baby and i am, i might not even get pregnant the first month trying, the thought of pushing it back further just hurts too much so im trying to stay positive that three months after the shot will be ok. The question was also asked about two shots of the injection....what about if you've only had one. Is there a blood test or something that can determine the folate levels in our systems? If there was then we could go by this.


----------



## Renzalxx

I know, it is soooo hearbreaking and you just want to get back on the baby train asap... but too early can be even more heartbreaking so patience (as hard as it is) is a necessity :cry:

My OB told me to stay as far away from Folic Acid and anything containing it until I reached zero then take it every day for at least three months before TTC... 

Good luck hun x


----------



## Renzalxx

Sorry Patiently, I meant to add that I think there is a blood test you can take a - B12 test or something, they use it to monitor people with Aneamia.


----------



## patiently

thank you thank you thank you :hugs: Maybe that can shed some light on when i will be able to ttc again. I will ask my dr about this tomorrow! Thank you again


----------



## Renzalxx

patiently said:


> thank you thank you thank you :hugs: Maybe that can shed some light on when i will be able to ttc again. I will ask my dr about this tomorrow! Thank you again

Good luck and hoping you catch that eggy first chance you get :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks for the info renzal, having checked and double checked a calendar I think the end of July will still be ok for me. I would love it to be the end of June and although the mtx will be well clear of 3 months by then, I just don't think I'll have enough weeks of folic acid on board. The end of July would give me well over 12 if my numbers behave and get to 0 by the beginning of May.


----------



## PreshFest

I also miscarried after falling pregnant just shy of 3 months after ONE dose of methotrexate. We will obviously never know if that's what caused it or not, but it doesn't matter. It's an evil drug and should not be messed with. Waiting to ttc is SO MUCH EASIER


----------



## PreshFest

PreshFest said:


> I also miscarried after falling pregnant just shy of 3 months after ONE dose of methotrexate. We will obviously never know if that's what caused it or not, but it doesn't matter. It's an evil drug and should not be messed with. Waiting to ttc is SO MUCH EASIER

than miscarrying.....

sorry..it somehow sent early lol.


----------



## resque07

I am not sure about what it says about waiting three months after shot. i asked my dr yesterday and i mentioned what i have read online. he said for me to quite reading things online and that as soon as i have my first cycle i can start ttc again. ugh.......he is a very good dr so im gonna put my trust in him . my hubby and i dont plan on using birth control or ttc entirely were just going to let it happen if it does at least for a while but i am going to take extra folic as soon as i am at 0. just incase. plus i looked up food that are high in folic i plan on eating those right after too.


----------



## baby_maybe

Thank you presh :hugs: that must have been so tough after the ectopic.

My issue is going to be the folic acid rather than the 3 months from the shot. I'll be 3 months clear on 5th June, but since my numbers aren't at 0 yet and probably won't be until at least the first part of May, I was worrying about getting enough folic acid on board so to speak. Resque, my doc also said would be fine after first cycle, but that would only give me 3-4 weeks on folic acid and I would be worried that that's not enough. So I'm (hopefully, come on numbers!) going to get a period in may, june and july before we ttc, that way i'll get a stack of folic acid on board and be 4, almost 5 months past the shot.

My contingency is that if I don't get to 0 by my bloods on 8th may, that i'll put it back a month to august, again to make sure of the folic acid.


----------



## patiently

It not as easy to wait to ttc when time is not on your side its so hard. I only have until september to conceive so I think im going to do the same as resque07. I wont actively try in June but i will be ntnp. In July i hope to start clomid again. I just want my hcg numbers to drop super fast now. COME ON!!


----------



## resque07

Same here i dropped from 246 to 74 in a week so i am really hoping to be zero by next week . question.... all day today i am extremley crampy like af is around the corner i mean its feels lile its gonna be a bad one. did anyone else get that. i havent started bleeding yet but dr said i probably will as soon as i reach 0.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi resque, i've read that its possible to ovulate once you are under 100, so maybe that is what the cramping is??


----------



## resque07

You know i thought about that because the side pains in now my left side which isnt the side i was previously having problems with feels just like o pains...... however dh and i havent bd in 2week i was waiting for levels to reach 0 before we do.


----------



## resque07

Oh yeah and i broke with acne and boobs are becomeing sore like when i o .


----------



## baby_maybe

I think it's definitely possible. You'll probably end up with af as soon as you get to 0. Yay for your body getting back to normal, I can't wait until mine does as well!


----------



## Laubull

My levels were 127 on Tuesday and since Saturday I've been spotting on and off, which made me think my cycle was starting to kick in again, perhaps ovulating but not sure? As I bled quite a lot before and during the shot I don't think my spotting can be down to the ectopic.....unless that's me being hopeful!


----------



## baby_maybe

Fx Laubull that you numbers are super low and that's what the spotting is :)


----------



## GrkGrl

Hi-
I recently went through an ectopic with MTX in mid-March. My levels fell to under 10 within 2 weeks luckily, so I started taking Folic Acid again right away. 

Mentally, I have good days and bad days. Whenever I hear that one of my friends or co-workers is PG, I am genuinely very happy for them, but then part of me gets really depressed about it too. I hate that. 

I did read through majority of these threads though; and it gave me great joy - to the point of tears - to hear that some of you are expecting. Your honesty about MC and CPs are also really helping me re-think our TTC schedule a bit. I cant imagine going through this again.

Anyway, I do have some follow up questions that your threads may have already answered for me, but.. here goes: 
I stopped bleeding completely when my numbers hit about 7 (3/27). I was given the ok for sex and excersize at that time (which I did - both). No pain during either. Both activities actually felt great! About a week later (a week ago - 4/6), I started bleeding again. I called the doc and they said to stop sex and excersize until I stopped bleeding and to call them if I soaked a pad or if it happened for longer than 7 days. anyway, neither were the case. But the bleeding was bright red and not heavy, but not as light as the spotting had been towards the end of the MTX. It felt like a period. I asked about that, and she said it could be - but I was doubtful bc it was only the nurse calling (not the doc) and how could I have a P without an O. 
Could that have been my P? Is that possible? My levels had just hit 0 earlier that week!

Secondly, I have an appt with my OB/G to discuss TTC again, and talk about that HSG test, etc. Do you think I should also start seeing a RE? I have another child that was conceived with no problem. He is 1. I am just not sure if a RE would do things differently than my OB. I plan to ask my OB when I go in, but wanted to see if you ladies had any feedback on this.
Also.. this is crazy, but I am also considering acupuncture. Is that nuts? I just want to give my body every chance it can at getting PG again. I am almost 35, so I am just feeling like I don't have all the time in the world anymore.


----------



## GrkGrl

Also, If it didn't come out clearly in my above post. I really want to thank you guys for being so honest and supporting in this group. Even though I have only been a lurker (until now), I found it really comforting.


----------



## alleysm

Grkgrl.. ive been through 2 .. the second one was very much different .. i started spotting jan 17 had mtx jan 30 and continued to bleed until feb 10 had a 4 day break and bled from feb 14 until feb 24. Started again march 3 for another 9 days. And again march 29 another cycle (normal). Everyone and everybody and every incident is very dif..ferent. My levels jan 17 were 2400 jan 30 1300 and declined fromm there. I have my numbers noted from bfp to the end if anyone wants to know them for reference.. i hope this helps :)


----------



## patiently

alleysm i would like to know your hcg results if thats ok...as a reference...xx


----------



## alleysm

Here it all is: some of my dates were off on previous post once i looked at the calendar. Jan 10 bfp 83. Jan 12 -206 ( jan 17 spotting through feb 2) jan 18- 2401. Jan 23 -1188 scan showed nothing in uterus nothing in tubes.( Suspected ectopic due to previous suspected ectopic and tubal reversal in 2010) Jan 26- 1075. Jan 30-1394. Jan 31 mtx. (Full bleed Feb 2 -Feb 9) Feb 3- 1114. Feb 8- 763 (full bleed Feb 14- Feb 20) Feb 14 - 366. Feb 21-162 (started high dose folic acid supplements) Feb 29- 21. (Full bleed Mar 3 - Mar 11) regular cycle March 29. I know this is alot of info and its hard for me to even rehearse. Thesr numbers were the best i had ever had in comparison to my previous two losses. Its been a hard road to healing emotionally... i hope thia helps some of you :)


----------



## resque07

Well after having two great days and thinking with lower mumbers of 74 this evening the pains in my right side are back. well its not really a pain just very unconfortable hard to explain. anyone else deal with thos feeling and heavy af like cramps. After shot. or am i not suppose to be feeling like this . uhggg im so done with worring


----------



## patiently

Thank you for posting your results. Much appreciated. 

Resque07 Im sorry you are feeling pain. Im not sure what it could be, i am sorry i cant be any more help. I hope that your numbers are so low now and maybe you are ovulating so you might get AF in a couple of weeks. Again i am not too sure about how our bodies react after the mtx so dont really know what this pain could be. Good luck hun hope everything works out well.

AFM i really do think i have a urine infection!!! Has this happened to anyone before. I went to my gp yesterday and he tested my urine and said it was negative but i keep needing to go to the bathroom and everytime i do its just a tiny bit, sorry tmi. It also burns. I have had a urine infection before and the same symptoms i had then I am having now. Does anyone know if its ok to take antibiotics for this whilst still going through the ectopic/mtx?


----------



## Renzalxx

Oh you poor luv, I would definitely get back to the doc and on some antibiotics as soon as you can. Dont think it would affect your MTX treatment but best to check with your doc. Drink as much natural cranberry juice you can as well After my MC I ended up in hospital for three days with a terrible kidney infection and it was the WORST pain I have ever experienced in my life. While mine was complications from my d&c, it was just the cherry on top i didnt need after the ectopic and subsequent mc...just remember we are all very sensitive and fragile down there and our immune systems are shot from the mtx so take goOd care of yourself chicky x

Hi Resque, so sorry you are having such a rough time... Most of the ladies here have experienced ongoing cramping and pinching in the tube until well after their first couple of periods. I didn't lose a tube but still had really painful sharp pains and cramping throughout. It is worrisome for sure but it is most likely your body is just healing from the trauma. If it gets too painful, def go see your doc hunny...all the best x


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry you're having pain resque, as the other lovely ladies have said, if you are worried or you just feel it isn't right then contact your doc or whoever is monitoring you post mtx. I really hope that it is just ov and your body is getting back to normal.

patiently - if you are convinced you have a uti defo go back to the docs and start drinking cranberry juice as renzal suggested. I know someone who is allergic to the anti-bs that they give for uti and she just drinks cranberry every time she feels a uti coming on, does the job every time with no need for medication. Supposedly it has something in it that coats the bladder and stops bacteria attaching itself to it. Hope you get it sorted, its the last thing you need on top of everything else thats going on xx

AFM - Bleeding now completely gone, no pain (I haven't had any the whole time apart from when the took the biopsy), next blood test on tues and really hoping for lower numbers, somewhere around the 100's would be good please body!


----------



## patiently

Renzalxx thank you so much. I went to the pharmacy today and they gave me some sachets that i mix with water to make my urine less acidic to stop the burning pain sorry tmi. I cant bare it! So i really hope that works, she also said that it will not effect the methotrexate so i'm hoping she's right. I just have to take it for two days too. But i will go back to my gp on tuesday as i will be at work all day monday. 

Babymaybe :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

NO MORE BLEEDING!!! WHOOP WHOOP! that is fab! I stopped bleeding too :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: . I hope this means our hcg will be sooo soo so low on tuesday! Come on Numbers drop! I am going to remain optimistic until then for the both of us. My bbs are still slightly tender but no way near as much as how they hurt the other day. Feeling a lot more positive now. Hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## baby_maybe

:happydance: for you too :)

I'm glad the pharmacist was so helpful, hopefully those sachets will sort you out until you can get back to the docs.

It would be really great if my numbers are super low on tuesday, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much just in case they aren't!


----------



## resque07

Thanks ladies im too think i may be oing today has been okay just twitches and pinching here and there honestley it feels more like a pulled muscels although thats not what it is. oh yeah and tmi another reason i think i may be oing is because i am having loads of cm fertile lile cm .


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad you're feeling a bit better hunni xx


----------



## PreshFest

My sister was treated with mtx yesterday for an ectopic. How crazy is that?? Both of us in less than a year. We are special lol


----------



## Renzalxx

Glad your feeling better Resque...My ob told me you wont actually ovulate until your numbers get below 5 as your body technically thinks it's still pregnant. So hopefully that is good news for you!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, just popping in to say hello! So great to see that numbers are falling and bleeding is stopping for many of you! That was all definitely the most difficult and stressful part of the process for me, so from here on out you can focus on nurturing your bodies, taking folic acid and preparing for pregnancy :)

Presh, I can't believe that about your sister, what are the chances!! I'm so sorry for her and hope that she is doing alright despite how stressful and difficult this must all be for her.


----------



## patiently

Presh that is unbelievable what a coincidence i am so sorry for your sister, but maybe you can help and support each other as you have been through what she is going through too. 

Babymaybe im still crossing my fingers for both of us...

Erm another quick question...is the first bleed after your hcg have reached 0 a real AF? When some people say to wait for one normal cycle would that first AF type bleed be classed as 1 normal cycle?


----------



## baby_maybe

Presh I'm so sorry about your sister, it's crazy that both of you have had something quite rare happen in a relatively short space of time. Send her some hugs from me xx

patiently - i'm not sure about the bleeding being a normal af. I might ask on Tuesday when I go for bloods. I'm almost sure I will get 3 af's in before ttc so hopefully I'll get at least two that will be normal for me :)


----------



## chig

I am happy to see that numbers are dropping for those that are going through this!

patiently, I think I had a bleed as soon as my numbers hit 0, and it definitely was not normal by any means. I got my first true AF about 3 weeks later and even that AF was not so normal. It started out with brown spotting for a couple of days before it got red for a few days and back to brown spotting for a few more days. It lasted like 10 days!! I am sure everyone's body is different, so I have my fingers crossed that your body jumps back to normal quicker. I am also hoping that my next cycle (cycle #2) will be a lot more normal. I am going to wait to have four periods before I start trying again, which will be in July. I have a loooonnnggg way to go.:wacko: I have also started temping to track by bbt and be able to see what my body is doing and see when it is ovulating! It is pretty cool. The plus side to doing this is that you can also figure out the pattern that your body is following and determine the best days for :sex: when you are ready to go!!

good luck to all you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Chig I'm going to start charting my bbt as soon as I get my next AF, after getting to 0 obviously!

It sounds so interesting to think that you can chart when you're ovulating just by measuring a couple of symptoms. I've just read the book 'Taking charge of your fertility', well worth a read.

Roll in AF, I'd never thought I'd say that! X


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> My sister was treated with mtx yesterday for an ectopic. How crazy is that?? Both of us in less than a year. We are special lol

Oh man, that is terrible news Presh... at least she has you for support. Give her a big squishy cuddle from me x


----------



## Laubull

I am sorry to vent girls but I have to get this off my chest.....

Been feeling really sensitive about others pregnancies recently, I know it's horrible to feel like that but just can't get over the overall feeling of being truly gutted :-(

One of my DH friends has announced his wife is pregnant....fair enough you say HOWEVER they've only just met and got married, in fact they got married so she could move to the UK (she's from USA). To top all of this off they are living with his parents still!

I know I sound very spiteful saying all of that but it just feels so unfair when we've been married for almost 2 years, together for almost 11 and are so ready for babies and yet it wasn't meant to be. Would have been 12 weeks today :-(

Sorry again girls for the selfish me me post but had to get if off my chest and as lovely as DH is he doesn't always understand.

I hope everyone else is ok, sending lucky baby dust too all. X


----------



## Laubull

I am sorry to vent girls but I have to get this off my chest.....

Been feeling really sensitive about others pregnancies recently, I know it's horrible to feel like that but just can't get over the overall feeling of being truly gutted :-(

One of my DH friends has announced his wife is pregnant....fair enough you say HOWEVER they've only just met and got married, in fact they got married so she could move to the UK (she's from USA). To top all of this off they are living with his parents still!

I know I sound very spiteful saying all of that but it just feels so unfair when we've been married for almost 2 years, together for almost 11 and are so ready for babies and yet it wasn't meant to be. Would have been 12 weeks today :-(

Sorry again girls for the selfish me me post but had to get if off my chest and as lovely as DH is he doesn't always understand.

I hope everyone else is ok, sending lucky baby dust too all. X


----------



## GrkGrl

I know how you feel Lau-
It is rough. I am genuinely happy for my friends/co-workers who get pregnant, but it definitely stings a little as they talk about it and I have to smile and nod. I really haven't even told anyone about my "situation" so nobody even knows that I am sensitive to this stuff. I just keep trying to count my blessings instead of my shortfalls. And I find that helps.

Renz/Presh - if you are checking, can you let me know exactly when you got pregnant again after the shot? Like was it 3 months after the shot, etc. Just trying to get a frame of reference. I am really hoping for BFPs for you two. Your stories (everyone's stories) are really inspiring to me.

My ectopic "aborted" itself which is what caused all the pain for me. My tube didn't rupture, it was spitting the embryo out. They gave me the choice to do lap surgery or the metho to get the rest of it out of there. I chose metho b/c the doc said she would likely take my tube if she did the laproscopy. I never really understood that. How did she know she would need to take my tube? But it has left me wondering if my tube is really messed up. For those of you who have gone to get a HSG, why did you wait until you were TTC. Couldn't I go sooner? If something is wrong, I think I would want to tack it onto this "wait period" that I am already going through.


----------



## Gwenylovey

I had the HSG done and think I had to wait until my numbers hit 0. I was out of the country for three weeks and then had to have a consultation with an RE before scheduling it. After that, there is only a narrow period of time to get it done as it must be after you stop bleeding from af but before ovulation. I ended up getting it done in February and got a my BFP with this pregnancy a couple of weeks later. A good reason to wait till right before ttc is that some studies show that the three months after the procedure you are more likely to get pg. Good luck!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

So Ive been in horrid pain for several days now so I went to the Dr on Friday, tube hasnt ruptured but there is a pool of fluid still. Went back yesterday for follow up u/s, fluid pool still there and also my numbers stopped going down. Had to go back this morning for a second round of the methotrexate. Been sick as a dog all day....uugghh, just ready for this to be over!!!


----------



## GrkGrl

Sorry about your pain Mrs. Stinski - are your numbers dropping? That pool of blood is what made the pain so bad for me as well. It isn't fun. 

Gwen- thanks for thee response. when are you due? I love hearing about BFPs. I have been less than 0 for 2 weeks now, but only a little over 1 month since MTX. I have a feeling I will wait to get it done until June when I can actually try again. I just didn't know if it mattered or not.


----------



## Gwenylovey

I'm due November 9th!


----------



## kmp

GrkGrl said:


> Sorry about your pain Mrs. Stinski - are your numbers dropping? That pool of blood is what made the pain so bad for me as well. It isn't fun.
> 
> Gwen- thanks for thee response. when are you due? I love hearing about BFPs. I have been less than 0 for 2 weeks now, but only a little over 1 month since MTX. I have a feeling I will wait to get it done until June when I can actually try again. I just didn't know if it mattered or not.


Hey GrkGrl, sorry for responded without being introduced. I was in this thread back in Nov-Dec and had a very lengthy mtx experience. I just wanted to respond because you sound just how I did. I wanted to get that HSG out of the way asap. I had to wait till my numbers went to 0 (which took from Nov 22 till end of Jan) then have at least one full cycle. The reason I was told is if you get HSG too close to ectopic your tube may not have repaired itself yet and may appear blocked when it isn't. It needs time to fully clear and swelling to go down to see if there is a blockage. Also there is a significant risk of infection. You will probably have to call your dr. when af arrives the month you are getting it and as said earlier you have to get it after af and before ovulation because they are very concerned about possible pregnancy. My hsg went well no blockage and am actually having another in May. Hope this helps, will gladly answer any other questions. Believe me I know how hard the wait is, but as others say after the pregnancy is resolved and the physical pain is gone the time does go by faster. Take care


----------



## Renzalxx

GrkGrl said:


> I know how you feel Lau-
> It is rough. I am genuinely happy for my friends/co-workers who get pregnant, but it definitely stings a little as they talk about it and I have to smile and nod. I really haven't even told anyone about my "situation" so nobody even knows that I am sensitive to this stuff. I just keep trying to count my blessings instead of my shortfalls. And I find that helps.
> 
> Renz/Presh - if you are checking, can you let me know exactly when you got pregnant again after the shot? Like was it 3 months after the shot, etc. Just trying to get a frame of reference. I am really hoping for BFPs for you two. Your stories (everyone's stories) are really inspiring to me.
> 
> My ectopic "aborted" itself which is what caused all the pain for me. My tube didn't rupture, it was spitting the embryo out. They gave me the choice to do lap surgery or the metho to get the rest of it out of there. I chose metho b/c the doc said she would likely take my tube if she did the laproscopy. I never really understood that. How did she know she would need to take my tube? But it has left me wondering if my tube is really messed up. For those of you who have gone to get a HSG, why did you wait until you were TTC. Couldn't I go sooner? If something is wrong, I think I would want to tack it onto this "wait period" that I am already going through.

Hi GrkGirl...
I had my first shot (spread out into four needles over 8 days) on 29 June 2011. My numbers reached zero on 8 August 2011. I then got my first bfp on 12 November 2011. I was also vigilant in taking my folate and prenatals so think it was just a little too early....
Hope that helps x:flower:


----------



## GrkGrl

kmp - thank you so much for that info. that is exactly what I was looking for. Do you mind if I ask about your ectopic? what happened? I assume it didn't rupture, but did you have any pain? how did they find it? 
I bled on and off from bfp, and then finally, i ended up in the ER due to pain. i probably wouldn't have gone in but I knew my numbers were not rising appropriately and there was a risk of ectopic. The pain was not because of a rupture, it was b/c my tube spit it out and the blood was pooling in my uterus. I just don't know if that damaged my tube. My numbers were still low at the time this happened. I think there were like 2,300 or something (but I was 8 weeks at that point). I am hopeful that my tube is healing. Did you say you were due in May? Congrats!

Renz - I'm so sorry for your loss. I was planning on waiting 3 months from when I started taking the prenatals, but now I may space it out longer. I don't know. It's all so confusing! Thanks for your reply though.


----------



## resque07

Hey update been feeling really good for about a week still get a feeling in side but its not pain. i did have a glob of bloody cm yesterday and some light pink when i wiped but nothing since. i have a week filled with acne bitchiness. cramps like af and omg the craving for xhocolate....


----------



## PreshFest

GrkGrl said:


> I know how you feel Lau-
> It is rough. I am genuinely happy for my friends/co-workers who get pregnant, but it definitely stings a little as they talk about it and I have to smile and nod. I really haven't even told anyone about my "situation" so nobody even knows that I am sensitive to this stuff. I just keep trying to count my blessings instead of my shortfalls. And I find that helps.
> 
> Renz/Presh - if you are checking, can you let me know exactly when you got pregnant again after the shot? Like was it 3 months after the shot, etc. Just trying to get a frame of reference. I am really hoping for BFPs for you two. Your stories (everyone's stories) are really inspiring to me.
> 
> My ectopic "aborted" itself which is what caused all the pain for me. My tube didn't rupture, it was spitting the embryo out. They gave me the choice to do lap surgery or the metho to get the rest of it out of there. I chose metho b/c the doc said she would likely take my tube if she did the laproscopy. I never really understood that. How did she know she would need to take my tube? But it has left me wondering if my tube is really messed up. For those of you who have gone to get a HSG, why did you wait until you were TTC. Couldn't I go sooner? If something is wrong, I think I would want to tack it onto this "wait period" that I am already going through.

I got my mtx shot on July 25th. Got my bfp on Nov. 16th. I was also taking pretatals and an insane amt of folic acid once my levels reached zero. Baby made it 7 weeks and I had a d&c at 12 wks. So I got pregnant almost exactly 3 months after the shot.


----------



## baby_maybe

Evening all :wave:

Had my bloods done again today (6 weeks since mtx now) and my numbers went from 568 last week to 358 this week, so yet again still going in the right direction, just incredibly slowly!! The doc says I still have to go every week to get the bloods done and it will be that way until the hcg is 'undetectable'. I do wonder now whether I should have gone ahead with the second shot, ugh I don't know really I think i'm just feeling like they would be much lower by now if i had??

Anyway I hope everyone is doing ok and those waiting for numbers to go down get there soon :hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

Hey, that is a great loss for one week... you are almost there hun, keep positive - youll be reaching zero in no time xx


----------



## kmp

baby_maybe said:


> Evening all :wave:
> 
> Had my bloods done again today (6 weeks since mtx now) and my numbers went from 568 last week to 358 this week, so yet again still going in the right direction, just incredibly slowly!! The doc says I still have to go every week to get the bloods done and it will be that way until the hcg is 'undetectable'. I do wonder now whether I should have gone ahead with the second shot, ugh I don't know really I think i'm just feeling like they would be much lower by now if i had??
> 
> Anyway I hope everyone is doing ok and those waiting for numbers to go down get there soon :hugs:

Hey babymaybe, I know how hard it is waiting for numbers to go down, but I had two shots and it still took forever so don't second guess yourself. Hang in there  Just a warning to save some disappointment, numbers seem to go down slower the closer you get to zero. At first I was going down significantly (like by 1000), but at the end I got very frustrated when it seemed to take forever just to go from 100 to zero. Everyone is different, but just try not to get too frustrated (easier said than done I know). Hang in there.


----------



## kmp

GrkGrl said:


> kmp - thank you so much for that info. that is exactly what I was looking for. Do you mind if I ask about your ectopic? what happened? I assume it didn't rupture, but did you have any pain? how did they find it?
> I bled on and off from bfp, and then finally, i ended up in the ER due to pain. i probably wouldn't have gone in but I knew my numbers were not rising appropriately and there was a risk of ectopic. The pain was not because of a rupture, it was b/c my tube spit it out and the blood was pooling in my uterus. I just don't know if that damaged my tube. My numbers were still low at the time this happened. I think there were like 2,300 or something (but I was 8 weeks at that point). I am hopeful that my tube is healing. Did you say you were due in May? Congrats!
> 
> I got my bfp at 14 dpo. I already had an appt set up before I got bfp with a high risk dr cause of my previous mc. So when I went in due to a late ovulation they dated my at 6 wks and did a transvaginal u/s and they could not find anything, but my uterus was very large and thought they saw a septate. They thought it may just be too early so scheduled for a week later. The following week the drew blood and did another u/s and again saw nothing so had me get bloods 48 hours later. My numbers rose but did not double so they assumed it was an ectopic and had me come in right away for the shot. I did not bleed or anything and got my blood drawn two more times and by then they went to like 5200 so a week after the first shot I went in for another. If finally started working and numbers dropped in half for several weeks, but the whole thing lasted from a bfp on nov 7, dr appt nov 14, dr appt nov 21, mtx nov 22, mtx nov 29, and blood finally negative Jan 30. My hsg was in feb and tubes were fine, but had surgery in march to remove a septate and large fibroid which could have contributed to ectopic.
> I am sure your tube is fine, but an Hsg will be reassuring. I am not pregnant yet, but can finally try again in may. I have a post-op hsg in early may and expect a green light then. Sorry for the lengthy response.


----------



## patiently

Hi everyone sorry for my absence I don't even know where to start I am just going to give a quick update and will post in more detail later. I had bloods taken and my hcg went from 958 to 114 I was happy and thought all was ok. Then I had the worst pain I have ever felt in my life. Was taken to hospital and after a scan saw my tube has ruptured. Within the hour I had surgery to remove it. I just feel numb. Such a huge drop in number but the scan showed the same size pregnancy sac. The dr said that the mtx works on the placenta but the pregnancy sac should shrink and eventually be reabsorbed but mine didn't. I think my levels would've gone down in a week or two instead I'm in hospital with one tube. Words can't even express how I'm feeling. Now how are we going to have our baby its going to take us forever to conceive with one tube! I can't even cry because my stomach is too sore. I know I said a quick update and its now an essay but I'm just writing on my phone so will be able to comment properly when I get in.


----------



## Laubull

Oh Patiently I am so sorry, sending you big hugs :-(

I don't know much about removal of tubes but I am sure I've read somewhere that it doesn't half your chances of conceiving because the other side will make up for the loss. I am sure there are some other girls on here who can provide you with some advice.

For now just make sure you recover from the op and look after yourself. Easier said than done when your mind will be working at a million miles an hour, but keep faith for the future.

Hugs x


----------



## Renzalxx

patiently said:


> Hi everyone sorry for my absence I don't even know where to start I am just going to give a quick update and will post in more detail later. I had bloods taken and my hcg went from 958 to 145 I was happy and thought all was ok. Then I had the worst pain I have ever felt in my life. Was taken to hospital and after a scan saw my tube has ruptured. Within the hour I had surgery to remove it. I just feel numb. Such a huge drop in number but the scan showed the same size pregnancy sac. The dr said that the mtx works on the placenta but the pregnancy sac should shrink and eventually be reabsorbed but mine didn't. I think my levels would've gone down in a week or two instead I'm in hospital with one tube. Words can't even express how I'm feeling. Now how are we going to have our baby its going to take us forever to conceive with one tube! I can't even cry because my stomach is too sore. I know I said a quick update and its now an essay but I'm just writing on my phone so will be able to comment properly when I get in.

Oh hunny, that is just awful news..you can vent as much as you like. Im so sorry to hear what a terrible time you are having... sending you big squishy Renzal cuddle on the breeze xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Oh Patiently, I am so so sorry to hear what you have been through. I can't imagine going through that after having received such relieving news. Not that it helps much to hear, but I have read about numerous women on these boards who have gone on to conceive with only one tube and without a problem. Thinking of you, hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thank you girls for all your kind words. I was always expecting to be in for the long haul waiting for the numbers to go down, but the closer you get the longer it seems to take!! Anyway I agree that it is still a good drop and I will look forward to what they are next week.

patiently - hunni I am so so sorry that you had to have surgery after all you've been through recently. I don't know anything about conceiving with one tube, but I do know there is a group on here and you will be able to get some much needed support and advice from the lovely ladies there when you are feeling up to it. Big, big :hugs: coming your way xxx


----------



## GrkGrl

Patiently- I am so sorry!! That sounds just awful. I was admitted to the hospital when I was just having pains for mine and it was terrible to just be there and be reminded of what happened. 
I sometimes wonder if I made the right decision in keeping my tube b/c if it is damaged, this could happen again. Don't worry about only having one tube. I know two people who lost tubes and had successful pregnancies (and they were not even trying to get pregnant)!


----------



## libbyloulou

Patiently, I'm really sorry to read your post and I cant even begin to understand how you feel! Thinking of you x


----------



## Gwenylovey

Libby, haven't heard from you in awhile! Hope everything is going well with you! :)


----------



## kmp

Patiently, everything I would like to say has been said by the other wonderful girls, but have to say so sorry for another hardship, but it WILL happen!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hi girls. Even though i havent posted on this thread for a long time i still follow it. I just wanted to give you all out there who are going through this awful time a massive hug and to tell you all to be strong and stay positive. Believe me i know this is easier said than done and i know for me this thread really helped me when i was at an all time low. The girls on here with all their wonderful words of help and encouragement really got me through it. This time in your life will eventually pass and it will make you a stronger more determined person.

Last year on 24th March i discovered i was pregnant but i was initially told i was having a miscarriage. After numerous tests, scans and weeks of bleeding my ectopic was confirmed on 30th April (nearly 1 year ago!) and i was given the evil methotrexate. It took over a month for my numbers to get below 0 and to stop bleeding. It was a miserable time in my life. But i listened to the wonderful women on here and i pulled myself through it. Me and my OH waited 3 months to ttc as we wanted to give my body time to heal. Our first month ttc was unsuccessful but we kept going. Our 2nd month ttc i got my BFP but sadly i lost this baby too at 6 weeks. I thought my heart would never heal after that miscarriage however i remembered all the well wishes from you remarkable women and i kept going as my dream in life was to have a baby. Anyway i went against my doctors orders as she wanted me to wait to have 1 period after my miscarriage to ttc but i ignored her. As soon as i stopped bleeding from my miscarriage we went straight back to baby dancing and on 20th Sep i got my BFP. Im now 34 weeks pregnant and in just 6 short weeks i will hold my baby in my arms. 

I will never forget the babies that i lost but i will also never forget the support i got from here. So i guess i just wanted to pay it forward. Stay strong ladies and believe in yourselves. Your hearts my be breaking right now but they will heal as you all have so much love in them to give. 

May all your futures be filled with baby blessings x


----------



## chig

Patiently, I am so sorry to read what has happened. I have read many women who have gone on to having beautiful healthy babies with one tube! Try to stay positive. We are here to give you any support you need and even a shoulder to cry on. :hug:

TryABaby, thank you for your inspiring story. Congratulations on your new bundle of joy! It is stories like yours that keeps giving me hope that I too will be pregnant again with a healthy baby!


----------



## resque07

Yay got the call from dr. Im at zero and i started my period tuesday and dr said i cant start trying again


----------



## baby_maybe

TryABaby - thank you so much for popping in and giving us all some encouragement. Big congratulations on your pregnancy, I'm sorry you had to go through so much heartache to get here :hugs:

patiently - haven't seen anything from you, hope you are doing ok since your surgery. Lots of massive :hugs: coming your way xxx


----------



## libbyloulou

Gwenylovey said:


> Libby, haven't heard from you in awhile! Hope everything is going well with you! :)

Hi gweny, thanks for asking, all is good with me, I hope they are with you too! When is your next scan? 12 weeks? 

I went for my 10 week scan today. Saw 2 healthy babies. Then after being seen by another sonographer we were majorly shocked that they found a third baby! So I'm pregnant with triplets......excited and feel blessed but very very scared about it all! I'm still in shock I think!


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh my goodness libby!! Thats amazing, massive congratulations to you :)


----------



## Laubull

Triplets.....wow Libby that's amazing, congrats!!


----------



## chig

A triple congratulations to you Libby!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Libby, oh my god that's amazing!!!! Triplets, what a blessing :) Please keep us updated!

Things with me are good, I had my 10 week scan last Friday and the midwife was pleased with everything and there was a nice strong heartbeat. My next scan is in a week - 12 weeks! Eeeekk, I can hardly believe it. Just trying to get through this next week and remain sane!!


----------



## alleysm

Great day libbie!!! Is this a natural triplet or assisted?


----------



## libbyloulou

Gwenylovey said:


> Libby, oh my god that's amazing!!!! Triplets, what a blessing :) Please keep us updated!
> 
> Things with me are good, I had my 10 week scan last Friday and the midwife was pleased with everything and there was a nice strong heartbeat. My next scan is in a week - 12 weeks! Eeeekk, I can hardly believe it. Just trying to get through this next week and remain sane!!

That's brilliant Gweny! Especially after the initial worry with the heartbeat. I'm so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## libbyloulou

alleysm said:


> Great day libbie!!! Is this a natural triplet or assisted?

Hi Allysm! It was natural. I had 2 early miscarriages at the beginning of last year then an ectopic in august treated with methotrexate in September. We waited to ttc til Dec/jan then I conceived in Feb. We were concerned about even being able to have the one after all that so this was a major surprise! But.....it does make me realise, and I hope others, that anything can happen so stay strong and stay positive and know there is a greater plan for all of us!


----------



## Renzalxx

Holy moley LibbyLou that IS FANTASTIC! your tripply blessed! Congratulations!

And Gweny, so relieved for you chicky, you are now on the happy side of the first trimester and so happy for you xxx

Keep us posted kids xxx


----------



## kmp

WOW Libby natural triplet!! The odds of that are incredible, go play the lottery!! How very exciting, you deserve it!!


----------



## LENKAT

Hi there, I had an ectopic pregnancy in october 2011, they gave me the shot at 7 weeks and it took around 6-7 weeks to get to 0. i did get my period in december but was bleeding in between periods for 2 cycles. In february I had my first normal cycle and we started ttc again. its been 3 months and still nothing. Just got my AF today :growlmad:. I do have a 3 year old daughter and want a brother or sister for her so bad. I got pregnant with her on first try and the ectopic was on first try as well. Is it possible that I am not getting prego because of the shot?


----------



## JPARR01

LENKAT said:


> Hi there, I had an ectopic pregnancy in october 2011, they gave me the shot at 7 weeks and it took around 6-7 weeks to get to 0. i did get my period in december but was bleeding in between periods for 2 cycles. In february I had my first normal cycle and we started ttc again. its been 3 months and still nothing. Just got my AF today :growlmad:. I do have a 3 year old daughter and want a brother or sister for her so bad. I got pregnant with her on first try and the ectopic was on first try as well. Is it possible that I am not getting prego because of the shot?

Hey there! I am sorry for your loss and everthing you had to go through. As for the shot... I really don't think the shot is causing you not to get preggo. There are a bunch of us girls on this thread that had the shot and got pregnant within a few months after the shot. I think you should just continue TTC and if it is taking longer than 6 months discuss it with your doc. Remember, being stress free and relaxed is the best thing you could do for your body when you are ttc. THe women on this thread are wonderful and have tons of info and lots of advice they can share with you. xoxo


----------



## Gwenylovey

JPARR, congratulations on your beautiful baby girl!!! I love your photo, she is perfect :)

LENKAT, I also agree that it is unlikely that the shot is preventing you from conceiving. As JPARR mentioned, I wonder if stress is playing a part in this. Hoping that you take some nice relaxing bubble baths and take time for yourself and that you get your bfp soon!


----------



## libbyloulou

Jparr congratulations! What a beauty x


----------



## Renzalxx

JParr, congrats on the arrival of your beautiful little girl!!!:pink:... just love that cheeky little grin she is giving us xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats jparr Addison is just beautiful, well done you :) xxx


----------



## chig

Congrats jparr! I am so happy for you!!!

Afm, I just got my second AF since reaching 0!!! I never thought I would be so happy to see her. It seems like me cycle is back to normal with 28 days and it started with red spotting this time instead of the brown spotting like last time. What a relief...:happydance: normally, i would just need to wait for one more period, but we have decided to wait an extra cycle just to be safe, so now just two more periods and then it's ttc time!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thats great chig, not long now :)

AFM - next blood draw tomorrow, hoping for sub 100 (was 358 last week), but we'll have to see how that pans out........I'm now 7 weeks since mtx so really hoping this thing wraps up soon!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Great news Chig! You are almost there! Ttc time will be here before you know it!

Baby_maybe, good luck tomorrow, hoping its good news for you :)


----------



## JPARR01

Thank you very much ladies! xoxo


----------



## kmp

JPARR, Congratulations, picture is tooo cute!!


----------



## chig

Well, I thought I was going to have a normal period after this whole mess, but I guess I was wrong. I got overly excited yesterday at the sight of red spotting. It turns out that my temperature rose this morning and now only have slight amounts of brown spotting. What is going on with my body??? Why is it taking so long for it to get back to its normal cycle? :shrug: I accepted the first period to be a little weird as it was my first period after hitting 0, but my body is usually good to recover, but I guess the ectopic and MTX really messed me up. :( Now I am hoping that by the end of today or tomorrow morning I will have more of a flow than just spotting. I really wanted to have 3 normal cycles before we started to try, but I guess I have to let my body do whatever it needs to so that it can recover. 
Just as a side question, what day do you ladies consider as CD1? Do you count the day that you start spotting, or the day that you start the actual flow? I have read different things online, so I just wanted to know what you ladies thought. Thanks and sorry for the whiny post.


----------



## Gwenylovey

That's frustrating Chig! Your body just went through a lot though, and it makes sense to me that it will take a little bit of time for things to get back to normal. Is the length of your cycle somewhat back to normal? I found that my cycles actually stabilized after metho, but I began spotting a few days before AF which had never happened before. I actually don't know that some spotting before AF is anything to really worry about although I do understand wanting things to be as before.

I did not count my spotting days as CD1 and considered it to be the first day of flow when I needed a tampon or a pad versus a panty liner.


----------



## libbyloulou

Chit, that is rubbish! I always had a regular 28day cycle unruly my ectopic then it went crazy. Never more than 28 but 24 or 26 days. I also started spotting a lot more before my period. It would start a week before when I had discoloured discharge. It was so annoying and eventually I saw the doc who booked me an appointment with the consultant. I never made that appointment as I got my bfp but I still spotted that month that I got pregnant. Hope this helps. X


----------



## libbyloulou

Chig not chit, sorry using my phone!


----------



## chig

Gwenylovey said:


> That's frustrating Chig! Your body just went through a lot though, and it makes sense to me that it will take a little bit of time for things to get back to normal. Is the length of your cycle somewhat back to normal? I found that my cycles actually stabilized after metho, but I began spotting a few days before AF which had never happened before. I actually don't know that some spotting before AF is anything to really worry about although I do understand wanting things to be as before.
> 
> I did not count my spotting days as CD1 and considered it to be the first day of flow when I needed a tampon or a pad versus a panty liner.

Before I got pregnant, my cycles were about 29 days. My periods usually started out with spotting to light bleeding on the first day and then the "flow" would be the heaviest on my second and third days before it would start to taper off by day 6. Now, I am starting out with redish to brownish spotting for 3 days before the "flow" starts. 
I am still spotting today, but it is a little heavier spotting, but the weird thing is that my temp went even higher today.:shrug: If I don't count these 3 days of spotting as a part my new cycle, then I would be on day 31 of my previous cycle. :wacko:

So, I am not quite sure what to think of my cycles yet.


----------



## chig

baby_maybe said:


> Thats great chig, not long now :)
> 
> AFM - next blood draw tomorrow, hoping for sub 100 (was 358 last week), but we'll have to see how that pans out........I'm now 7 weeks since mtx so really hoping this thing wraps up soon!


How did your blood draw go? Are they below 100 now? Fxed for you! :flower:


----------



## PreshFest

chig said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> That's frustrating Chig! Your body just went through a lot though, and it makes sense to me that it will take a little bit of time for things to get back to normal. Is the length of your cycle somewhat back to normal? I found that my cycles actually stabilized after metho, but I began spotting a few days before AF which had never happened before. I actually don't know that some spotting before AF is anything to really worry about although I do understand wanting things to be as before.
> 
> I did not count my spotting days as CD1 and considered it to be the first day of flow when I needed a tampon or a pad versus a panty liner.
> 
> Before I got pregnant, my cycles were about 29 days. My periods usually started out with spotting to light bleeding on the first day and then the "flow" would be the heaviest on my second and third days before it would start to taper off by day 6. Now, I am starting out with redish to brownish spotting for 3 days before the "flow" starts.
> I am still spotting today, but it is a little heavier spotting, but the weird thing is that my temp went even higher today.:shrug: If I don't count these 3 days of spotting as a part my new cycle, then I would be on day 31 of my previous cycle. :wacko:
> 
> So, I am not quite sure what to think of my cycles yet.Click to expand...

Chig, my only advice for you is to try to not decipher what your body is up to. It's been through a lot and it can take a while to get back on track. I know it's frustrating, though. I paid attention to every little thing and ended up driving myself crazy and getting so stressed out about it. Hopefully you can just try and relax and let your body do it's thing. It will return to normal very soon, I'm sure! It's so hard to accept the fact that we have no control over our bodies, isn't it?! i still can't fully accept it, but I'm trying. Trying to stay calm is my new thing these days. I'm just trying to let it all go. Which is really hard since we are now on month two of ttc and I should be about 3dpo now... I usually know when I ovulate, but this month I had no clue. Trying not to let it drive me batty!


----------



## baby_maybe

chig said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Thats great chig, not long now :)
> 
> AFM - next blood draw tomorrow, hoping for sub 100 (was 358 last week), but we'll have to see how that pans out........I'm now 7 weeks since mtx so really hoping this thing wraps up soon!
> 
> 
> How did your blood draw go? Are they below 100 now? Fxed for you! :flower:Click to expand...

Oh yeah sorry I forgot to update in here :dohh: My hcg was 216 yesterday, so still aaaaagggeessss to go!! I'm ok I was hoping for sub 100, but not expecting it after the ast few weeks. Of I go again next week then!! xx


----------



## chig

PreshFest said:


> chig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> That's frustrating Chig! Your body just went through a lot though, and it makes sense to me that it will take a little bit of time for things to get back to normal. Is the length of your cycle somewhat back to normal? I found that my cycles actually stabilized after metho, but I began spotting a few days before AF which had never happened before. I actually don't know that some spotting before AF is anything to really worry about although I do understand wanting things to be as before.
> 
> I did not count my spotting days as CD1 and considered it to be the first day of flow when I needed a tampon or a pad versus a panty liner.
> 
> Before I got pregnant, my cycles were about 29 days. My periods usually started out with spotting to light bleeding on the first day and then the "flow" would be the heaviest on my second and third days before it would start to taper off by day 6. Now, I am starting out with redish to brownish spotting for 3 days before the "flow" starts.
> I am still spotting today, but it is a little heavier spotting, but the weird thing is that my temp went even higher today.:shrug: If I don't count these 3 days of spotting as a part my new cycle, then I would be on day 31 of my previous cycle. :wacko:
> 
> So, I am not quite sure what to think of my cycles yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Chig, my only advice for you is to try to not decipher what your body is up to. It's been through a lot and it can take a while to get back on track. I know it's frustrating, though. I paid attention to every little thing and ended up driving myself crazy and getting so stressed out about it. Hopefully you can just try and relax and let your body do it's thing. It will return to normal very soon, I'm sure! It's so hard to accept the fact that we have no control over our bodies, isn't it?! i still can't fully accept it, but I'm trying. Trying to stay calm is my new thing these days. I'm just trying to let it all go. Which is really hard since we are now on month two of ttc and I should be about 3dpo now... I usually know when I ovulate, but this month I had no clue. Trying not to let it drive me batty!Click to expand...

You are so right! I need to stop analyzing every little thing and just try to relax. It is just so hard to not think about! I am sure I am making it worse by stressing about it. I think I will just watch a movie with my DH tonight!


----------



## Laubull

Hi all!

6 weeks after methotrexate and I'm still not at 0 yet....argh so frustrating! I was only 750ish to begin with but only seems to halve every week. I suppose going on this and today's result of 36 I should be done in about 2 weeks BUT still seems ages.

Just wondering what the average drop time is?

On the positive I've found submerging myself in work has helped hugely, no longer so emotional or frustrated at other peoples pregnancies, which feels so much nicer 

Hope everyone else is ok.

X


----------



## resque07

Hey ladies well im on cd 11 i have been having very clear cm lots of it for two days and last night i got a bad cramp in my pelvic area and my right side . could this be a sign im getting ready to ovulate . i would like to hear from women who have a story about there first cycle and how it went. thanks


----------



## chig

I think I have read the average to be 5-7 weeks, depending how high your numbers are to begin with and depending on the person. I remember my doctor saying that she also has seen where it took someone 3 months! 
Just hang in there. It will be over soon. :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Chig  Hopefully it won't be 3 months but I suppose there is nothing I can do, just hold on....

I was wondering whether being around pregnant people affected your levels, like how people who work together normally end up with their cycles similar. I know this is a long shot but I work with a pregnany lady and perhaps my body is holding on the the pregnancy hormone because of being around her?! Silly I know but you do wonder about everything!!

x


----------



## JPARR01

resque07 said:


> Hey ladies well im on cd 11 i have been having very clear cm lots of it for two days and last night i got a bad cramp in my pelvic area and my right side . could this be a sign im getting ready to ovulate . i would like to hear from women who have a story about there first cycle and how it went. thanks

Clear CM is a very good sign! Is it stretchy?! If so, that is fertile CM! Good luck! xoxo


----------



## GrkGrl

Resque - I had very bad cramps on my "bad" sign when I was ovulating too. I think I actually bled a little bit then (just like one drop). 14 days later (this past Weds), i got my p. I really hope its not like that every time. I started making notes on my google calendar so I could go back and check it next month to see if I have the same symptoms, when they happened, etc. 

Laubull- my levels went down very fast but I think I was already expelling it on my own when i got the shot. Even so, its not much more reassuring b/c I still have to wait to TTC. It's pretty frustrating that I know my body is working and can't do anything about it. Still I know how annoying it was to wait for the levels to drop.


----------



## GrkGrl

Hi There,

I was wondering if anyone had any feedback on RE's vs OB's. Did you find it helpful to see an RE? Now that I have gotten my first period after MTX, I am toying with the idea of seeing one, but can't decide if its basically the same thing by OB would do.

Some history: I had a Chem Preg at 32; followed almost immediately by a healthy pregnancy. Now I am just shy of turning 35, and have just gotten over an ectopic with MTX. 

Does an RE really provide added benefits that my OB would not? Is it just bloodwork? I plan on getting an HSG after my next cycle, but I was going to just schedule that through my OB. 

Does anyone have any feedback?


----------



## resque07

Thanks for the reply ladies and yes it was stretchy . ....


----------



## chig

resque07 said:


> Thanks for the reply ladies and yes it was stretchy . ....

Sounds like an optimal kind of CM for :sex: !


----------



## chig

Spotting finally turned to a flow this morning!!!!! I spotted brown for five days before my flow actually started. I was starting to think it wasn't going to come at all. I am so relieved that it started. I can finally just relax...

I hope everyone is doing well. :dust:


----------



## Laubull

Well bit of a surprise this morning...... I started bleeding. AND it feels and looks just like my period, the volume of blood (sorry tmi!) and the cramps, not to mention my irratibility!

Bit of a surpise because my levels on Thursday were still 36, however perhaps because my levels have never been that high (750 before shot, 7 weeks ago) I must have ovulated and am now being visited by AF - I've never been so pleased!

I am not sure if anyone else has ovulated or had AF before they got to 0?

I am now hopeful this means I am on target to have 2 cycles before my holiday and TTC date in June, WHOOP!

x


----------



## baby_maybe

Thats good news Laubull. I've also been bleeding more like period than before, although it can't be for me as my numbers were still 216 last week. I'll find out tomorrow what they are now. Hopefully less than 100 this week. Well we can all wish!!!!


----------



## Laubull

Who knows baby_maybe! It's just nice to know our bodies are doing stuff, hopefully means the end is in sight!


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh I do hope so, it would be lovely to not have to remember to drag myself to epau for yet another bookd test!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Laubull said:


> Well bit of a surprise this morning...... I started bleeding. AND it feels and looks just like my period, the volume of blood (sorry tmi!) and the cramps, not to mention my irratibility!
> 
> Bit of a surpise because my levels on Thursday were still 36, however perhaps because my levels have never been that high (750 before shot, 7 weeks ago) I must have ovulated and am now being visited by AF - I've never been so pleased!
> 
> I am not sure if anyone else has ovulated or had AF before they got to 0?
> 
> I am now hopeful this means I am on target to have 2 cycles before my holiday and TTC date in June, WHOOP!
> 
> x

Great news Laubull
Technically you won't ovulate or get AF until your levels are below 5 as your body still thinks it's pregnant so sounds like good news to me x


----------



## PreshFest

Renzal, what's new with you?? Are you ttc? I've been out of the loop!

I'm 8dpo today, so testing soon!


----------



## libbyloulou

Thinking of all you lovely ladies waiting for your numbers to get down and af to show her face x 

Presh and Renzal how r u? Hope u get your bfps v. soon. 

Gweny, is it your scan this week? How all is good xxx


----------



## libbyloulou

PreshFest said:


> Renzal, what's new with you?? Are you ttc? I've been out of the loop!
> 
> I'm 8dpo today, so testing soon!

Posted my comment before I saw your post! Excited for you x


----------



## Gwenylovey

libbyloulou said:


> Thinking of all you lovely ladies waiting for your numbers to get down and af to show her face x
> 
> Presh and Renzal how r u? Hope u get your bfps v. soon.
> 
> Gweny, is it your scan this week? How all is good xxx


Hey Libby, thanks for checking in. I had my 12 week scan last Friday and unfortunately the news was not so good for me. The tech and OB found fluid in the back of baby's neck which was significantly larger than it should be and basically told me that we are at high risk for either a chromosomal abnormality or a heart defect. Needless to say, DH and I had a really rough weekend with lots of crying and worrying. I have a CVS scheduled on Wednesday to check my LO's chromosomes. Ugh, it's been a terrible few days and am just trying to get through the next few weeks.

How are your amazing triplets? Hope all is well with you!

Presh and Renzal, hope you catch that egg this month!


----------



## kmp

PreshFest said:


> Renzal, what's new with you?? Are you ttc? I've been out of the loop!
> 
> I'm 8dpo today, so testing soon!

Good luck Presh!!!

I am sooo excited, tomorrow is May 1st and I am expecting my af May 12 then I can officially start ttc again after my ectopic in Nov and surgery in March!! I am sooooo ready!!! Only bad thing is I am due to O Memorial day weekend May 27 and DH and I will be at our families' cottages. Soooo some quiet Bding will hopefully do the trick. How embarassing:blush:


----------



## Renzalxx

Gwenylovey said:


> libbyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of all you lovely ladies waiting for your numbers to get down and af to show her face x
> 
> Presh and Renzal how r u? Hope u get your bfps v. soon.
> 
> Gweny, is it your scan this week? How all is good xxx
> 
> 
> Hey Libby, thanks for checking in. I had my 12 week scan last Friday and unfortunately the news was not so good for me. The tech and OB found fluid in the back of baby's neck which was significantly larger than it should be and basically told me that we are at high risk for either a chromosomal abnormality or a heart defect. Needless to say, DH and I had a really rough weekend with lots of crying and worrying. I have a CVS scheduled on Wednesday to check my LO's chromosomes. Ugh, it's been a terrible few days and am just trying to get through the next few weeks.
> 
> How are your amazing triplets? Hope all is well with you!
> 
> Presh and Renzal, hope you catch that egg this month!Click to expand...

Hi Gweny
What terribly scary news for you both... I will be thinking of you on Wednesday and hopefully all is well and things will be okay, Sending all my prayers and positive vibes your way...:friends: Please let us know how you go...

AFM, thanks for the well wishes ladies, I am currently on CD12 so getting bizzzay with the hubby... fingers crossed.

Preshy, bet you are just aching to take a test... go on... do it! DO IT! heh heh


----------



## baby_maybe

Gweny - sorry to hear about your scan, sending lots of love and :hugs: and good vibes your way hunni xxxx

Libby - how are you and the triplets? Hope all is going well xxx

Presh - good luck testing, lots of :dust: coming your way hunni xxx

Renzal - good luck catching that eggy :spermy:, lots of sticky baby :dust: to you xxx

To everyone else either ttc or waiting for numbers to go down, lots of :dust: and good vibes to you :)

AFM - went for my latest bloods this morning (now 8 weeks since mtx) and just had the results back. Last week was 216 and today...........34 :happydance: :yipee: the end is finally in sight. She said to come next week for one more test, but that it would probably be the last one :) Yes!! So happy right now!


----------



## Laubull

Sorry to hear your news Gweny, sending you big bugs :-(

Baby_Maybe, that's fantastic news, what a big drop! The end is definitely in sight for you now 

Baby dust to all.

x


----------



## PreshFest

GL Renzal! :dust:

I took your advice and tested! I got what I think is an evap, but that's better than nothing!! Haha. We shall see what tomorrow brings. I'm only 9dpo, so still very early.


----------



## Laubull

Go Presh! Keeping everything crossed it's positive for you!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks laubull :) I'm well chuffed with it this week.

Hope you have the start of your bfp Presh, fx xxx


----------



## GrkGrl

Gwen- I am so sorry. I am sending you lots of prayers that your LO is ok.


----------



## PreshFest

I just may have a bfp ladies. It's faint, but there. I'll try to post a pic later. Not excited yet tho... I'll test again in the morning and hopefully it'll be darker


----------



## resque07

cd 17 here on cd 11 i got alot of clear slippery cm that was stretchy then cd 15 had a burning sensation all day on left pelvic side. since then i am extremly dry. i am trying to figure my body out. but so confusing i had tubal reversal in may 11 and since then did not ovulate until dr put me on metformin then bam first month pregnant but ectopic i was 2 weeks late for af before i got bfp but dr says i was only like maybe 2 to 3 weeks along so he said im a late ovulater. nnow i dunno if i could have od now or still waiting.


----------



## chig

Gweny - i am so sorry to hear about your scan results. I will keep youin my thoughts and prayers that your liitle one is healthy. :hugs:

Presh - I hope you get a strong BFP tomorrow morning! I am getting excited for you!

Renzalxx - I hope you get your BFP this time too!

Baby_maybe - It sounds like your crossing that finish line! I was so happy reading your post. I know how relieved you must be feeling that you can soon start rebuilding your body again!

Resque - You sound like me in terms of trying to figure out what my body is doing with every little cramp, CM checking, temping and counting my cycle days. I think I might be obsessive, but I really just want to make sure that body is healing and returning back to normal. I am going to try not to do so much checking when we start trying because stressing is obviously not going to help! Good luck to you sweetie. 

Afm, my second period is coming to an end with a little brown spotting. Now, I will be looking out for signs of my body ovulating. According to my obsessive calculations and predictions, I will be able to have two more periods by mid June and can start trying be end of June!!!!!

:dust: to all you wonderful ladies!


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> I just may have a bfp ladies. It's faint, but there. I'll try to post a pic later. Not excited yet tho... I'll test again in the morning and hopefully it'll be darker

YESSSSSS! Fantastic news!!!... hopefully we are in sync again this time (with better results of course) and my BFP will follow yours... so excited for you Presh, have everything crossed for you xxx Keep us posted


----------



## baby_maybe

I really hope this is your bfp Presh, I'll be checking for that pic later so we can do some line spotting :)

Thanks chig, I'm still stupidly happy about it only being 34!! I hope you get your ov when you're expecting it and it won't be long until you're back ttc again :)

AFM - this morning I have heavier bleeding, almost up to normal (for me) period bleeding. It's tough not being able to use tampons though, but I wouldn't want an infection on top of everything else so I'll be good and stick to the pads! Sorry if tmi, but I think a couple of clots came out this morning and I guess this must be my body finally clearing itself out. I hope it doesn't last too long though, I really want to be able to :sex: with my DH, it's been so long. I will be preventing for a while though of course :winkwink:


----------



## PreshFest

Todays test at 10dpo...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## JPARR01

Def. A BFP!!!!!! Woop woop! Congrats Hun! xoxo


----------



## Laubull

WOW Presh, that looks like a positive!

Congrats and fingers crossed for a really sticky bean


----------



## baby_maybe

That looks like a :bfp: to me Presh, congrats hunni :happydance:


----------



## chig

Congrats Presh! That looks like you got your BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## libbyloulou

Gweny, I'm so sorry about the results of your scan. I'm really praying for you that it will turn out ok. How did it go today?

Presh - that's defo a positive....congratulations!

Baby maybe - The triplets are doing well thank you. I think I will be kept a really close eye on which is good to hear as I'm such a worrier! Great to see your numbers are nearly right down....congratulations!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks Libby, good to hear that they will be keeping a close eye on you. I'm a worrier too so that would definitely make me feel more at ease. Take care xxxx


----------



## Gwenylovey

libbyloulou said:


> Gweny, I'm so sorry about the results of your scan. I'm really praying for you that it will turn out ok. How did it go today?
> 
> Presh - that's defo a positive....congratulations!
> 
> Baby maybe - The triplets are doing well thank you. I think I will be kept a really close eye on which is good to hear as I'm such a worrier! Great to see your numbers are nearly right down....congratulations!!

Well, today was a long day. DH and I met with a genetic counselor who went over all of the possible outcomes for us, and actually gave us a little bit of hope which was good. Then I went straight to have the CVS done, which was not very painful physically but emotionally was pretty tough. Interestingly, I requested that the nurse remeasure the nuchal translucency (cystic hygroma) and although she said they don't usually do that she obliged. The readings came in at 2.3 and 2.9 which are drastically lower than the measurement of 5.1 I got only 5 days ago, although they now fall in the higher end of the normal range. Certainly this does not mean that everything is ok and that we are out of the woods, but it did give me another little glimmer of hope which I desperately needed about the past few days. All in all the exam went as well as it could, and the nurse looked little bubs over to scan its anatomy and saw a nasal bone which she was pleased with. Now the waiting game... I get the results within the next couple of days and although I'm nervous and scared I am also at peace because I realize I have done all that I can do and this is completely out of my hands.

baby_maybe, congrats on low numbers!! You are almost there :happydance:

Presh, congrats on the BFP!!


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> Todays test at 10dpo...

YEEEEEHAARRRR! Great News Presh.- you must be thrilled.. !!!

Gweny, i am sooo relieved to hear things are looking up for you, have been thinking of you all...definately good news... keep us posted hun x

Will be sending all my squishy happy good luck vibes to you both xxx mwah


----------



## libbyloulou

Really pleased for you Gweny! Let us know how you get on with the results xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Congrats Presh that looks like a BFP to me x


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks gweny :)

I'm so glad to hear that your appointment went well and that you have a little more hope than you had before. I've also been thinking about you a lot and I pray that you get good results back from the CVS. Lots of hugs :hugs: coming your way from me xxx


----------



## resque07

I m guessing its safe to say i have od between cd 11. and 16 because today cd 17 my nipple are hurts and are becoming tender. Before i would o until like cd 22. this is different .


----------



## Renzalxx

TrAyBaby said:


> Congrats Presh that looks like a BFP to me x

Tray!! Nice to see you! Wow you are nearly ready to pop! How exciting!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, just wanted to update. FISH results from CVS came back negative for 
Downs, Trisomy 13 and 18 and Turner's! I'm am relieved right now! Still have much testing and monitoring to do but we have just cleared a major hurdle. Thanks for the support ladies, it has meant a lot :) xoxo


----------



## baby_maybe

Gweny thats great news, must be a huge relief to know that the test was negative for all those things. Really happy for you right now :) xxx


----------



## chig

That is excellent news Gweny! :thumbup: I am glad that they are going to monitor you closely. I am sure that will make you feel better that they are taking good care of you and your little baby.


----------



## libbyloulou

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to update. FISH results from CVS came back negative for
> Downs, Trisomy 13 and 18 and Turner's! I'm am relieved right now! Still have much testing and monitoring to do but we have just cleared a major hurdle. Thanks for the support ladies, it has meant a lot :) xoxo

Yay, that's brilliant news Gweny! X x


----------



## GrkGrl

Gwen- what a relief!!! 
Presh- so happy to hear the good news! 

I wish you all the best!!! 

This board is so reassuring to me. I still have 2more cycles until I start to TTC again. That will be 105 days since the shot and 93 days on Folic Acid. Is that too soon? After writing it out, it makes me a little nervous. i have just recently started doing acupuncture as well. I am not sure that I believe in it yet, but I guess it can't hurt.


----------



## Laubull

Go Gweny, fab news!

I agree GrkGrl, it is really reassuring, especially when you're having worries or just a crappy day :-(

Baby dust to all!

X


----------



## chig

I just realized today is 100 days since I had the shot! :happydance:Wow, time went by quicker than I thought. Now just waiting to try for my miracle baby!

:dust:


----------



## Renzalxx

Gweny, that is FANTASTIC news...I am so so sooooooo relieved for you hunny! Now you can relax a little and try enjoy the rest of the ride!!!


----------



## GrkGrl

Renzal- how is it going? Aren't you TTC now too? When do you test?


----------



## Renzalxx

Hey grkgrl, all good here hun and you? Hoping your two cycles fly past and your back on the baby train in no time
Afm i'm on cycle day 17 so hopefully we caught that eggy...will test in 10 days fingers crossed x


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck when you test renzal, fx for a bfp :dust:

AFM - should be my last blood draw on Tuesday, with any luck I'll be at 0 or very close to it. Have had varying amounts of proper bleeding for a week now, sometimes with clots and sometimes not, so hopefully this is the final stretch to getting to 0. Once I've hd my numbers confirmed on tuesday I'm going to start with the prenatals and folic acid acid straight away to make sure I get the levels back up. Then it will be the waiting game to ttc :)


----------



## chig

Good luck Renzal on getting your BFP! I hope this is your month! 

Good luck baby_maybe on getting to 0! I am looking forward to hearing your results on Tuesday. It sounds like you should be at 0 with all the bleeding you are having. 

Afm, according to my temp dropping, I think I should be ovulating, but I don't have any CM to reflect that. I can't tell if I am on cycle day 14 or cycle day 9. Since I had 5 days of spotting before my flow started, I am not sure what to count as my first day of my cycle. If I count the first day as the day I started to spot, then I am on CD 14. If I count the first day as the day my flow started, then I am on CD 9. If I am ovulating, then 14 makes more sense. Or is it possible to ovulate so early on day 9? Not sure what is going on...:shrug: I know I am over analyzing. I can't help it.


----------



## baby_maybe

Personally I don't normally count cd1 until the day I actually bleed properly, with the need for a pad. I do get spotting 1-2 days before a period normally, but I would usually chart those as spotting rather than flow. I'm not really sure where you are either chig :shrug: I guess you will have to wait and see when your next af arrives, that ought to give you a better idea of whether you should count spotting days or not. Also with regards to cm, I cold never tie up ewcm with anything else either, I think some people just don't get much!


----------



## PreshFest

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Laubull

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Presh that is amazing!!

MASSIVE congratulations to you, you really deserve it after everything you've been through 

Now.....what's your secret!!

Big hugs!

X


----------



## Laubull

Lol ignore the above, totally forgot you'd already told us and I'd comment too! I must be going mad!

X


----------



## PreshFest

Ha! No problem! 

I wish I could pass my secret on. Everyone in my family is insanely fertile. Same with my husbands side. We are very lucky!


----------



## traceyAndLee

hello, 
how are we all feeling today?
as for me im still bleeding from my ectopic pregnancy, going for more blood test today at the mo my HCG lvls are at 134 wen thay go down there be no more blood getin took from me lol cant wait for that as the needles are makin my arm look bad


----------



## baby_maybe

Good thanks tracey, I'm at 34 (well I was last tues) going for my, hopefully, last blood test in the morning and hoping for 0. I know what you mean about the arm, I'm on week 9 since metho and although I've only had 1 blood test a week for the past 7 weeks, in the first 2 weeks pre and post metho I had at least 6, if not 7 blood tests as the docs were so worried about the numbers not moving. I've had to switch arms as my vein in my left arm started to get tough a couple of weeks ago from all the stabbing.

Good luck with your results hunni, hope they are low for you xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

Thanks baby_maybe 
to was a lil odd as my blood didnt what to come out at all so she just at to wait as it come out slow ha ha best of luck with you


----------



## PreshFest

!!! Had bloodwork done today and my hcg was 393! Only 4w2d and 15dpo. That's high for me. I hope it's a good sign... 2nd round on Wednesday... Wish me luck :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

Best of luck Preshfest xxx


----------



## autigers55

Congrats Presh!!

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile. I have been going through a difficult time and finally got around to post something. I am on my 2nd AF since my mc and mtx shots and should be starting my 3rd AF this coming weekend. I am very tempted to go ahead and start trying when AF starts. It will be at least 9wks on folic acid by the time O comes around. I am really hoping it is ok to try because I dont think I can wait any longer. I was fine with waiting before, but after going through this difficult time, something in me is telling me to try now. It's been 74 days since my first shot of mtx and 66 or 67 days since the 2nd shot, so I hope the mtx is completely gone from my system and my folic acid is built up enough.


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck with the next bloods Presh, i have to say your first lot were amazing!! I'm thinking :oneofeach: :haha:

autigers - sorry you've been having a hard time hunni, i know how difficult it is to wait to ttc, especially since it is basically starting all over again for us all. If it were me I'd wait the extra month to be sure it's out of your system (100 days clear is the recommendation), but if you're feeling that this is the right time to ttc it has to be your decision at the end of the day. Good luck with whatever you decide to do xxxx


----------



## autigers55

Thanks!! I dont know why I need to try, but by the time O occurs, I think it will be 91-97days since the first shot and 84-90 days since the 2nd shot. I think the reason why I have a strong desire to try again is because my mom was really sick and passed away(the difficult time I mentioned) and during her funeral and after I got the feeling that she is telling me it will be ok.( Dont know if you believe in that kind of stuff). I miss her dearly, but I know she is in a better place and she knew I wanted nothing more than to have another child. It could be all in my head, but I think she is going to make sure I get pregnant and have a healthy baby(or babies, lol).


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: hunni, i'm so sorry to hear about your mum. Follow your heart, if you feel that now is the right time then so be it. Lots of luck catching that eggy :spermy:

AFM - Got my blood results back aaannnnndddd they are 1.3 :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: I'm so happy right now, the past 9 weeks have been so stressful, but I can finally move on :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

i got my bloods back to day there at 89 wooop have to go back in 3 days time


----------



## baby_maybe

Thats great tracey, won't be long until you're at 0 either hunni xxx


----------



## autigers55

Yay!! That is great news!!! :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## chig

Presh, those numbers look great for 4weeks! Sounds like a good start!!!

That is great news baby_maybe! You can finally start getting your body ready to start for another baby! :happydance:

Tracey, you are almost there! I think they will be 0 the next time you get your blood work...

Autigers, I am so sorry to hear about your mom. You are pretty close to that 100 day mark, so if you feel you are ready, then I have my fxed for you that you get your BFP with a healthy baby! :baby: just out of curiosity, how have your cycles been? I have had two AFs and both very weird, so just wondering what your experience has been. 
For me, since my cycles have been weird, it makes me think that my body still hasn't healed properly yet. I am hoping that after two more periods, I will be healed! The waiting sucks... :wacko: I just want be pregnant with a healthy baby!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks chig, i hope my cycles don't go all weird on me when they come back!!


----------



## autigers55

Chig - Thanks! My cycles have been weird, but they have also gotten somewhat more regular. Before my mc and mtx, I was using soy to help me O, but it also caused me to get cysts. I was afraid that after my mc, my cycles would be crazy like before but they havent been.(my cycles before using soy were 30-35days because I was taking vitex, but before that my cycles ranged from 35-75days but no pcos. Soy made my cycles range from 26-28 days) My first cycle after mc/mtx was 25 days and I o'd on cd 12. This cycle looks like its going to be 32-33days because I o'd on cd 19 or 20. I think I was under so much stress that O was delayed a little. I also had a previous lp problem, but it seems to be better now. My bleeding seemed to be somewhat the same but maybe a day longer. I have also lost about 16-17lbs since I had my mc, so that might be helping my cycles become regular too. Sorry if that is a bit confusing, but I hope it helps you a little. :D

I really hope this time goes by fast for you and your cycles get better so you can become pregnant with a healthly little baby! Same goes for all waiting to ttc or who are ttc!!:dust:


----------



## libbyloulou

PreshFest said:


> !!! Had bloodwork done today and my hcg was 393! Only 4w2d and 15dpo. That's high for me. I hope it's a good sign... 2nd round on Wednesday... Wish me luck :)

Hooray for high numbers....they look great Presh! X


----------



## Renzalxx

Hoooray for all the low HCG ladies, youll be on the TTC train in no time...:happydance:

And Presh HOOORAY for the high HCG girlfriend... that is a fantastic result. Send some of your good luck my way heh heh xxx:dance:


----------



## chig

Thanks autigers for the detailed response! It helps me a lot just to kind of compare how cycles have changed for people after the shot/ectopic.

Good luck to all you ladies!! :dust: I look forward to reading about everyone's BFPs with healthy babies in the right place!


----------



## resque07

Well i was not expecting to have such a short cycle this is my second af since ectopic and methotrexate. but on cd 22 i started spotting lite pink when i wipe. bummer . does this mean i od early or not at all. im kinda confuse as i have never had such a short cycle. any help


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm not sure hunni, sorry. I suppose the potential is there for you to have ov'd early, I gues your cycles might be a little out of whack since the mtx though.xx


----------



## autigers55

resque - It is possible you O'd early. My first AF after mc and mtx was only 25 days and I O'd on cd12.


----------



## PreshFest

Uggghhh!!!! I should get the results of my 2nd beta any second now. I am so stressed out right now I could barf.


----------



## PreshFest

Hcg from 393 to 1366 :)


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> Hcg from 393 to 1366 :)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Presh... that is FANTASTIC! I am sooo very happy for you.... Im currently about 6DPO (i think??) so hopefully I can join in on your excitement in a week or so... fingers crossed!


----------



## libbyloulou

That's awesome Presh! :happydance:

Now you can let yourself relax and enjoy! Xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Brilliant results Presh, you must be thrilled with that. Do you know when you'll have your first ultrasound yet? Xx


----------



## chig

That is great news Presh! Those numbers look great!!! It sure doesnt sound like an ectopic to me! I can't wait until you have your scans now. :wohoo:

Do doctors like to do an early scan to make sure everything is in the right place since there is a history of a previous ectopic?


----------



## PreshFest

chig said:


> That is great news Presh! Those numbers look great!!! It sure doesnt sound like an ectopic to me! I can't wait until you have your scans now. :wohoo:
> 
> Do doctors like to do an early scan to make sure everything is in the right place since there is a history of a previous ectopic?

The numbers alone do not rule out ectopic, although they are a good indicator. I have my first appointment on May 17, but will not be getting an ultrasound until the week after that, I'm guessing. My midwives don't do ultrasounds, so I have to schedule them at the ultrasound place right next door. So it's more waiting for me. I just really hope we see a strong heartbeat this time!


----------



## PreshFest

Renzalxx said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Hcg from 393 to 1366 :)
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> Presh... that is FANTASTIC! I am sooo very happy for you.... Im currently about 6DPO (i think??) so hopefully I can join in on your excitement in a week or so... fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Ok so now you're 7dpo! I got my bfp at 9dpo this time :) I hope you do, too! Good luck!! I can't wait to hear!


----------



## resque07

Still spotting lite pink boobs still aching today is day 3 of spotting but hey after i start my flow and can count it as cd 1 we can start trying yay


----------



## TrAyBaby

Presh your numbers are amazing wooooooo


----------



## JPARR01

great numbers presh!!!!! xoxo


----------



## resque07

Well yesterday i got a full flow........so im on cd 2and we r ttc this cycle ...yay!. this cycle is alot heavier than last and lots of clots too. my first cycle was just normal and no clots.


----------



## baby_maybe

Yay for the :witch: and ttc this month, not so much for the clots. Are you in any pain? xx


----------



## happigail

I don't know if anyone here remembers me. I had a pregnancy of unknown location over a year ago. I didn't bounce back to well... I ended up in therapy (still going in fact) and on anti depressants. In all it's been an horrific ride but I am finally seeing a bit of light. I wish I could of stayed on here but I was so low I was dragging everyone down!! 

Hope anyone going through this at the moment can find some peace soon. It's such a tragic thing to happen.

Much love x


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi happigail, I think I remember reading your posts when I first looked through this thread after my suspected ectopic. I'm so sorry that you felt that you shouldn't post in here and that you've been having such a tough time :hugs: I understand what it's like to feel low and not be able to see the light at the end of the tunnel, so I am glad that you are finally able to see it, even if it's only a little at the moment.

I found out my hcg was 0 (well 1.3, but close enough!) on tuesday this week so at the moment i'm feeling great, but I have been very up and down over the past 9 weeks waiting for this to resolve itself and I'm sure that I still have some downs to come. I don't think that this kind of thing is very easy to just get over and move on from.

Lots of love to you, hope you get to seeing more of that light very soon xxx


----------



## happigail

Thank you baby maybe, thats very sweet of you! I signed out of baby and bump several months ago and just felt ready today to pop back in! So glad you're back to zero! It's a good feeling. Xx


----------



## JPARR01

Nice to see you back happi! Missed ya girl! Don't be a stranger. xoxo


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh it certainly is :thumbup:


----------



## happigail

JPARR01 said:


> Nice to see you back happi! Missed ya girl! Don't be a stranger. xoxo

Thank you darling and congratulations!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Renzalxx

Welcome back HappiGail...you look great hunni, moustache and all heh heh xx glad to hear your smile is getting brighter x

Congratulations Resque and MaybeBaby, back on the TTC train in no time...baby dust!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks renzal I can't wait :)

Happi - that moustache does look great on you :thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## happigail

Thanks guys! My partner was a bit disturbed by the moustache suiting me lol!! Girls I'm a bit scared, we ha unprotected sex forthright first time yesterday.. I worked it out I was bang on the middle of my cycle, but seriously what's the chances I'd even catch first unprotected sex hey? Im scared of a repeat of last time yet wanting desperetly to have another child as well...


----------



## baby_maybe

Well they do say it only takes one, but then again lots of couples try for years with no success. I guess it just depends on how lucky/unlucky we are.

I'm sure that you won't get a repeat of last time, although I myself am very scared of the first few times of going unprotected so I know how you must feel. I think we just have to trust that everything will go ok and use the excitment of having another LO to overpower the fear that comes with ttc again xxx


----------



## autigers55

baby_maybe - That is great news!! In no time you will be ttc again!!

AFM - Today is cd 1 and as long as DH agrees, we will be ttc again. I have thought long and hard about this, and decided I am emotionally and hopefully physically ready to try again. Plus today is my 8th week of folic acid, so only 4wks left to have 12wks of folic acid. By O time, I should only have no more than 2 1/2 wks left of folic acid. :D I am so excited to start trying again. 

Wishing everyone good luck whether it be for hcg levels going back to normal /AF to come or getting that well deserved bfp!!


----------



## baby_maybe

:happydance: for ttc again hunni, good luck and :dust: xxx


----------



## chig

Happy mother's day to all you wonderful mothers!:flower:

Today has been a little tough as this was suppose to be my first mother's day with my angel.:cry: I am praying that next year I will have my rainbow baby with me.


----------



## traceyAndLee

woop my HCG lvls are at 34 but have to go back for more blood till thay are at 15 then thay will be happy to stop takin my blood lol :)


----------



## baby_maybe

That's awesome tracey, won't be long now :) :thumbup:


----------



## chig

traceyAndLee said:


> woop my HCG lvls are at 34 but have to go back for more blood till thay are at 15 then thay will be happy to stop takin my blood lol :)

You are so close to the finish line. I remember how bruised my one arm was too after having to give blood week after week. Next step, waiting for your first AF! You might have mentioned this already, but when have you decided to start trying again?


----------



## baby_maybe

I know all about the sore arms too, one got so bad they wouldn't let me use it anymore (and it was the one with the really good vein too!) so I had to use the other one for the last 3 weeks or so!


----------



## autigers55

That's great news Tracey!! Both the lab tech and I were glad when I got to stop giving blood because I had so much drawn from the same arm that my best vein got blown. 

AFM - I dont know if this is a symptom of low iron or if it could be from the mc/shots, but I have been brusing a lot since Feb. I am fair skinned and bruise easy as it is, but I am getting bruises in places I dont remember hurting myself. I am going to call my doctor and see what they say, but has anyone else had this happen because of mtx? I am sure it is my iron levels, but I just thought I would ask.


----------



## traceyAndLee

chig said:


> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> woop my HCG lvls are at 34 but have to go back for more blood till thay are at 15 then thay will be happy to stop takin my blood lol :)
> 
> You are so close to the finish line. I remember how bruised my one arm was too after having to give blood week after week. Next step, waiting for your first AF! You might have mentioned this already, but when have you decided to start trying again?Click to expand...

3 Months :dohh: but hopine that will fly over :) im still spotting dont know wen that will end so i can get my first AF back lol - as for my arms yes thay are bad but geting better


----------



## Renzalxx

Great numbers Tracey, your almost there..
Sending all you lovely ladies loads of baby dust xxxxx

ARRRRGHGHHGGGH! I tested today at what should be 10dpo and was a BFN :bfn: :( 
AF isnt due until the weekend but was soooooo hoping to see that second lil pink line. Have been spotting (light brown sorry tmi) for three days now so Im hoping that is a good sign and not the ole witch visiting me early and the thought of another ectopic... well i just cant even think about that!!! 

ARRRGH THE WAIT IS DRIVING ME BANANAS :loopy:


----------



## alleysm

Renzalxx said:


> Great numbers Tracey, your almost there..
> Sending all you lovely ladies loads of baby dust xxxxx
> 
> ARRRRGHGHHGGGH! I tested today at what should be 10dpo and was a BFN :bfn: :(
> AF isnt due until the weekend but was soooooo hoping to see that second lil pink line. Have been spotting (light brown sorry tmi) for three days now so Im hoping that is a good sign and not the ole witch visiting me early and the thought of another ectopic... well i just cant even think about that!!!
> 
> ARRRGH THE WAIT IS DRIVING ME BANANAS :loopy:

Im on the same day as you! Also been having brown tinged cm for 2days.. testing tomorrow if af doesnt show early...


----------



## Renzalxx

Lets hope it is good new for us both Alley xxx


----------



## Laubull

Fingers crossed for you both girls it's a little implantation bleeding and your positive tests will come soon, 10 dpo is still quite early to test  

X


----------



## traceyAndLee

wen di dyou all start taking Folic Acid agen? with your first AF or wen the 3 Months was over????

Thanks xx


----------



## Renzalxx

traceyAndLee said:


> wen di dyou all start taking Folic Acid agen? with your first AF or wen the 3 Months was over????
> 
> Thanks xx

Start dosing up on folic acid as soon as your HCG levels hit zero. Preferably for three months before you TTC but up to u and what your doc recommends. Don't have any until you reach zero as it may hinder the effects of the mtx.
Good luck x


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck renzal and alleysm, I really hope you both get those two lovely lines soon xxx

AFM - Not a lot going on since the numbers hit 0, although I do finally feel like I can put the whole thing behind me now and start moving on. I've been back on my pre-natals + extra folic acid for a week now and still hoping to ttc in July. Just need to wait and see when :witch: shows her face and that will give me a better idea of what my cycles are doing. Have felt a little twingy on the left side (which is the side they thought was the issue), not sure if that means ov or not :shrug: guess I'll find out in a couple of weeks time!


----------



## alleysm

Cant believe i forgot to test this morning.!! So tired and such a full bladder all i could think about was making it to the toilet before wetting myself!! Onto to tomorrow!


----------



## PreshFest

Good luck Renzal and Alley!!!!! Keep testing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

im still bleeding and i dont know wen it will stop how long was your bleeding an wen did it stop??? - i need to know wen my AF will come agen and wen to start Ov testing.... 

wen my first AF comes will that be day1 of 3 months or is this mouth class as one month???

i just dont know as this was the firs time prego and first EP

so any info will be nice 

thanks girls :) xxx


----------



## sbee33

Hi ladies,

On May 11th I found out I have a suspected ectopic pregnancy and was given the methotrexate shot. Over the weekend I found this thread and read all 170+ pages of it. It's such a great source of information and support - so thank you to each of you who have contributed to it, although I'm sorry you for everything you've been through! 

My hcg was 419 on May 10th, the day before the shot and by May 14th it had risen to 561. My doctor had warned me this could happen, and thanks to this thread I was aware of how common it is for one's hcg to rise. I have blood work again on the 17th, and am hoping for a nice drop so I don't have to get another shot.

I'm spotting now, as I have been off and on through out this whole pregnancy (it was pretty clear something wasn't right from the start, and for a long time my doctor thought I was just miscarrying). This pregnancy was our first after several months of TTC and I was 6w 1d when I got the shot. Right now I'm not in any physical pain, nor am I experiencing any other side effects from the shot. Of course, I'm hyper aware of any sensations in my lower abdomen but I think everything I'm feeling there is psychosomatic. Mentally I'm kind of a mess. It doesn't help that I can't exercise at all (my doctor said it would increase the chances of rupturing the tube) - that's the one thing that usually improves my mood! DH is very supportive but while I've tried to explain how difficult this is for me, I don't think he's in a position to fully understand what it's like to go through each day with constant reminders of what could have been and what is happening.

Anyway, thank you again for this amazing resource. I'm sorry for your losses (and cautiously optimistic by the subsequent successes that many of you have had). If any of you wish to share what you did to distract yourself while waiting for your hcg to drop and then waiting to TTC, I'd love to hear suggestions.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzal and Alleysm, good luck and hoping you caught that eggy!! Sending tons of :babydust: your way!!!!


Sbee, I'm so sorry that you are going through this experience, but am glad that you found this group. It helped me tremendously as I was waiting for my hcg to drop and then as I began ttc again. I just recommend being as good to yourself as possible during this time and trying to distract yourself with things that you enjoy. The time will fly by and before you know it you will be ttc again.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi sbee, so sorry for your loss. The not being able to exercise is a big pain, but as soon as your hcg is at 0 you should be able to start up again with no problems. I had quite a long period of time between getting the shot and reaching 0 (9 weeks in fact!), so it was fairly difficult to distract myself the whole time, but I did find reading trashy chic books a good way to not be constanting thinking about it and also trying to get myelf out of the house once I felt up to it also did me the world of good. I will say though that it has only been since my numbers got very low that I've been able to plan and start moving forwarss, for the rest of the time I felt very much in limbo. I have no doubt that you'll be at 0 in a fraction of the time that it took me looking at you numbers, so fx that your wait is short and then you can get back on the path to ttc again xxx

tracey - I spotted or bled for 8 whole weeks following the shot, although I would say that it only got like proper bleeding when I got my numbers back at 34, that week I had some heavy bleeding for most of the week and when I got my 1.3 result last week the bleeding stopped the day after. I haven't had any more since so I guess I'm just waiting on af now. I'm sorry I can't be of more help, the nurse did say to me that if the bleeding I'd been experiencing continued a week past reaching 0 I should call the epau again. You could always speak to your epau and see what they think??


----------



## traceyAndLee

baby_maybe - thanks so much for the info my HCG lvls are at 32 now have to go back in a week for more blood, Ill ask about it then :) xxx
thanks agen xx


----------



## Jenanners

Hi ladies. I have been reading this post for days. I have read all 170 some pages and I can't thank you enough for sharing your stories. Reading about what you all have been through has really helped me to get through it myself. and then all of the success stories that came later! i hope to be joining you soon! 

Here's my story:

I was on BC for about 15 years. In December we (dh and I) decided to stop the pill and begin trying for a little one. I was told that as long as my body was having regular periods, we were good to go. I stopped the pill in december and had the regular pill period. I had a normal period in january, and we thought we were all good, which we were, sort of...

I found out i was pregnant on Feb. 17 (meaning that we had success that very first month). We were so excited, but the excitement didnt last too long. I started spotting on Feb. 24. I immidiately called the doctor, and they said that spotting is quite normal, and that they didnt want to see me until the 8 week mark. I was worried, but thought ok. After 1 week of light spotting, it turned to more. I was sitting at my desk after school one day (i am a teacher) and had that feeling of blood passing. I ran to the bathroom and it was bright red and alot. I called the doctor again, and this time he said to come in the next morning. We went in and had an ultrasound, which didnt show anything (but they said that was to be expected since i was only about 5 weeks). I also gave blood that day. My hgc came back in the normal range, and the doctor recomended testing every few days. It steadily went up (never doubled, but went up about 60-65% each time), and the doctors thought i would be fine. On tuesday march 6 i began to what they thought was miscarry on my own. (TMI ALERT!) I was bleeding so bad, it was like chuncks. and the pain, it was so bad that i actually began to throw up. I ended up having to have my doctor emergency paged that night, he told me it all sounded ok, but he wanted to see me in a few days to make sure that the numbers were going down. They werent, and actually continued to rise. At that time I was scheduled for an emergency D&C on march 13 with the 2 small slits to go in and make sure that it wasn't in my tubes. After the surgery i was told that there was some retained tissue, but they got it all, and that it was not in my tubes (thank goodness). After a week of healing i went back in for another hgc test. My numbers still contuinued to rise. At this time they didint know where the pregnancy was and decided to give me the methotrexate shot on March 22. i bled for aout 1 1/2 weeks, and thenm conmtinued to spot for another month. In the mist of all of the spotting, my numbers were finally negative on april 17. I think i had a period on april 22, and my doctor said that i probably did, but we couldn't be sure if i ovulated. So here we are may 15 and i think i am showing signs of ovulation now. lots of watery cm, not really egg white, but stretchy none the less. I hope that i am ovulatiing now becuase that would mean my period in about 2 weeks, and then if everything falls into place, i would be ovuilating on the same weekend that i will hit my 12 weeks of waiting! I am desperate to get pregnant again, it consumes my mind. Everyday it is all i can think about. its been hard lately since my BFF from college called to tell me that she is preganant anf due 3 days before i would have been, then the next day my brother called to tell me they are prgnant and due one month after i would have been. ):
it's definitely been a trying time the last couple of months, so many emotions, so many ups and downs. But i did want you all to know that i can very grateful for this post, and for all of your stories. It has really given me hope that this will all be a distant memory soon, and that i will be holding my own little one in time.


----------



## Renzalxx

I'm so sorry to read all you have been through and sadly welcome you to our thread, I can only wish you a speedy recovery hun and hope ole AF gives you a hearty visit (ov and all) in two weeks xx While it sucks big time...you'll will be surprised how quick it ends up flying by...hope it's a quick transition for you xxx we are all here for you if you have any questions, need a rant or a giant cyber cuddle xxx


Afm...I am currently petrified! Have been spotting now (brown sorry tmi) for 5 days... Was hoping implantation but seems too long...AF is due sat and quite frankly am hoping to see her as soooo scared of alternative...seems so familiar of my ectopic and didn't have this with my last pregnancy although that ended bad too....! This is so stressful-sometimes damn myself for knowing too much about this stuff :(
Any advice?


----------



## alleysm

Renz do you bbt chart? Bfn for me this morning.. im still spotting brown too. But i chart and temp is headed south so af must be on the way


----------



## Laubull

Hey Renzalxx, I can't offer much advice as I've only been pregnant the once and it ended ectopic. With that though I had 2 days of brown spotting when I would have been due.....then it all stopped until 2 weeks later, when it carried on and we all know what happened then......

Have you tested again?

Alleysm, at least charting shows you, even if it's not whar you want to see. I'm charting at the mo and can't seem to get the hang of it, Fertile Friend was convinced I ovulated a couple of day ago and now says it can't figure out my temps!

Sorry to the newbies who have joined the group :-( It is a horrible thing to go through but this group certainly helps me 

Baby dust to all


----------



## alleysm

Laubull.. charting takes a little while to get used to.. it took me a good 3 months before i had it learned. Always temp first thing at the same time thays the first rule. Horrid having alarm ring at 5am on tour day off but its only for 90seconds...


----------



## PreshFest

That is odd, Renzal! I would assume it's af coming, but you can never be sure. Have you tested again?


----------



## chig

Renzalxx said:


> I'm so sorry to read all you have been through and sadly welcome you to our thread, I can only wish you a speedy recovery hun and hope ole AF gives you a hearty visit (ov and all) in two weeks xx While it sucks big time...you'll will be surprised how quick it ends up flying by...hope it's a quick transition for you xxx we are all here for you if you have any questions, need a rant or a giant cyber cuddle xxx
> 
> 
> Afm...I am currently petrified! Have been spotting now (brown sorry tmi) for 5 days... Was hoping implantation but seems too long...AF is due sat and quite frankly am hoping to see her as soooo scared of alternative...seems so familiar of my ectopic and didn't have this with my last pregnancy although that ended bad too....! This is so stressful-sometimes damn myself for knowing too much about this stuff :(
> Any advice?

Oh no...I pray that it is not an ectopic and just one of those pregnancies where you just have some spotting. I have read that is quit common for some women to spot while they are pregnant with no problems at all. Though I agree with the other ladies about your bbt indicating any other signs. When I see that decline in temp, i know AF is on fre way. During my ectopic, my temps stayed high. I guess all you can do is wait it out and see if the witch shows her face this weekend or not.


----------



## Renzalxx

Thank you sooo much ladies... I think my brain was overloading last night and freaking me out with different theories. Really appreciate all your input... woke up this morning and was far less worriesome so big thanks to you.. so refreshing to be able to put your questions up here for some quick placating :awww:

Did a test this morning and BFN. Currently 12DPO and AF is due this weekend so have a feeling the spotting is AF rearing her witchy head. Will test again on Sunday if she hasnt popped over for a visit.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS: No Alley, dont temp as I think i would drive myself (and my husband) bananas if I started doing that as well hahaha!


----------



## Renzalxx

:sad2:BOOOOOOO! The witch just got me... evil cow that she is... 

Now i have to wait another 6 weeks as hubby leaves on Monday for 4 weeks... poooooo!


----------



## libbyloulou

Boo to her! Was just about to write about getting some sitting before my bfp which has turned out fine, then saw your post. I am sorry, that's rubbish! :growlmad:


----------



## libbyloulou

*spotting*


----------



## Renzalxx

Yeah, im bummed - still only our second try since the MC, if no good next time we may need to get some help from our OB...

Hows things with your full belly LIbby?


----------



## Laubull

Don't worry Renzallxx, at least it wasn't ectopic.

Have you have used OPKs? Perhaps that would be worth a go?

Hugs x


----------



## Renzalxx

Yeah, might try them next time round. Thanks chickies x


----------



## chig

Renzall, soooooo sorry that the ugly witch showed her face. :hug:

Along with opk, I also suggest you try temping, if you don't already. Temping helps me figure out when I ovulate and when I should start to expect my period. I am hoping that this will help me figure out my peak days to :sex:

Welcome to all of the new ladies that have joined us. I am so sorry for your losses, but you have come to the right place. Everyone is really supportive to help you get through this horrible time. We are here for you. 

:hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry the nasty :witch: got you renzal :hugs: I can't temp either, it drives me totally insane, plus I like my sleep a bit too much :dohh:

AFM - Not much to report again, getting my vits in daily and still waiting for any signs of af, although I'm sure its not going to come anytime soon. Getting in lots of ahem...practice :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## traceyAndLee

looks like the bleeding is stoping 3days now nothin on the pads just a lil brown spot thats all wooohoooo - still have to go for more bloods tho :(


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad your bleeding is coming to an end hunni xxx


----------



## chig

Happy Birthday to me!!!! It's the big 3 - 0. I guess I will have to update my signature block now...

My DH has tons of surprises planed for me this weekend, so I am really looking forward to not think about baby stuff and just enjoy my time with the hubby!


----------



## Laubull

Happy birthday Chig! I hope you enjoy all of your surprises 

AFM..........finally I've hit ZERO! No more weekly trips to the hospital for blood tests. I really thought it would never come, sooo happy  I'm about to pop my first folic acid, bring on ttc time, my DH won't know what's hit him!!

Baby dust to each and everyone of us!

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Chig - Happy birthday hunni :cake:

Laubull - :happydance: :headspin: :dance: :yipee: congratulations, won't be long and you'll be back baby making :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

YES for 0 Laubull xx


----------



## traceyAndLee

Chig - Happy birthday hunni hope you have a love time :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Congrats Laubull! So wrapped for you xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

Happy birthday Chig! Have sung you a bday song on your profile! Tra la laaa leee looo xxxx


----------



## kmp

Hello ladies, I am sooo sorry that the two new additions to the thread are in the same terrible boat we are in, but I hope you have speedy recoveries and find comfort and answers here:hugs:

BUMMER ALERT: 
AFM, I was soooo excited thinking I could start ttc this month after my mtx shots in Nov and laparoscopic surgery in March, but I went in for an HSG wednesday to make sure the surgery got all of the fibroid and septate taken care of and of course more bad news! :cry: I cant ttc and have to have another surgery. It should be a minor one, but still... The only bright side is that they were able to schedule me for Monday, which is very short notice, but at least I don't have to wait till another period. I soooo hope I will be cleared to ttc in June as I was finally so happy. To top off the week, I got a layoff notice from work today so come September I may not have a job. My boss is working on something, but who knows? Since July of last year I have had the WORST year EVER! Sorry to vent, but I don't know how much longer I can remain calm and content. I would say on the outside I am handling everything well, but I may have to have a breakdown if anything else happens. 
July: diagnosed stage 3 kidney disease August:pregnancy and M/c November: pregnancy and 2 MTX shots lasted until end of January February: HSG March: surgery to remove fibroid and uterine septate May: HSG and need another surgery, I get laid off from work and I am the primary money maker. Not to mention my dh graduated from law school which was good, but did not pass the bar exam :nope: He has tried to get a better job and has not gotten anywhere and students loans are coming due. When oh when will things turn around??


----------



## chig

Kmp, I am so sorry you are having a really bad year :( I hope things turn around soon for you and you can be happy again. We both may be trying again at the same time! How great would it be to get our BFPs the first try and have everything go right! Try to think of happy things and hopefully you will feel better, but it also may help to vent and have a good cry. That usually helps me too when I feel crapy...:hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: kmp, I hope your surgery goes well on Monday xxxx


----------



## kmp

Thank you Chig and Baybemaybe, feeling a little better today. My husband has relaxed a bit more now and hasn't mentioned not ttc altho he is probably afraid to. I try to think everything happens for a reason and I guess my baby is not supposed to be conceived in May. It will be ssoooo awesome if we all get June/early July BFP's!! We have waited long enough! I just know we will all be wonderful mommies someday soon!


----------



## Renzalxx

KMP you poor lil sausage, you really have had a rough year...sending you GIANT cyber cuddle on the breeze xxx


----------



## Dee1989

Hi all not been on for a while again so got some catching up to do and also really need ur help....

Last year May 16th AF was due and it came but very different, i tested and was positive, until i found out it was ectopic and had the shot in June.... On Monday this week AF was due again for me and it also came but again very different and thought nothing of it as have been ttc for a while. My AF'S have only been 4-5 days long since the ectopic and I am now on day 7 of bleeding oddly with on and off sore breasts, another thing since the ectopic i have had from ovulation to AF coming but this time breasts didn't hurt until Monday..... long story short i have just tested and was so shocked to get a very clear positive, i am so scared and shocked i couldn't help but panic and think the worst :( Will visit the hospital 2morrow but for now my head is a mess.

Hope everyone is doing okay :)


----------



## libbyloulou

Hi Dee. I dont really have a lot of advice on this but really hope it works out well for you! The day I got my bfp for this pregnancy I started to get dark brown discharge and then for a couple of days like the start of my period. I realise this is very different to bleeding but I too thought the worse. It all turned out fine and I really hope it does for you too. Let us know how you get on at the hospital xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi Dee, congrats on your bfp :) Like libby I don't really have any advice, I can just hope and pray for you that everything goes ok. I'll look out for your updates hunni :hugs: xxx


----------



## kmp

Hello Dee, do you have any pain? Ppl always say bleeding is common in pregnancy, but I know that doesn't offer much comfort to someone who has had a previous loss. I did not bleed at all with my ectopic until a week after the mtx shot. I wish I had advice to give, but sometimes the same symptoms mean different things. I hope and pray that you hear some good news tomorrow, but just TRY to stay calm and I know that is asking a LOT. Keep us updated.

AFM
Thank you Renzal


----------



## Dee1989

Thank you everyone for your kind words, this morning I went to the hospital and they took my bloods, I went back in the afternoon and my beta was 121.2 I also had a vaginal ultrasound which showed nothing so for now I just have to wait, it may be ectopic again, miscarriage or just too early to tell :cry:


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry you didn't get a definitive answer today Dee :hugs: I hope you get some good news soon xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Dee1989 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words, this morning I went to the hospital and they took my bloods, I went back in the afternoon and my beta was 121.2 I also had a vaginal ultrasound which showed nothing so for now I just have to wait, it may be ectopic again, miscarriage or just too early to tell :cry:

SO sorry Dee!! It's horrible to go through this even once, but more than once is just brutal. Hopefully all will end up ok... Take care of yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Kellen

Hello Everyone,

I experienced an ectopic pregnancy in February and was given a methotrexate shot. My HD and I have passed the required 3 cycle/3 month limit and have recently begin TTC. Since this thread is rather extensive is there anyone with information regarding an average of how long it took to conceive after the shot? Thanks.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Dee1989 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words, this morning I went to the hospital and they took my bloods, I went back in the afternoon and my beta was 121.2 I also had a vaginal ultrasound which showed nothing so for now I just have to wait, it may be ectopic again, miscarriage or just too early to tell :cry:

Dee, thinking of you and hoping that it is just too early to see anything! I'm sorry you are in such a stressful spot :hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

Kellen said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I experienced an ectopic pregnancy in February and was given a methotrexate shot. My HD and I have passed the required 3 cycle/3 month limit and have recently begin TTC. Since this thread is rather extensive is there anyone with information regarding an average of how long it took to conceive after the shot? Thanks.

Everyone is different. For us our first month ttc was unsuccessful however i got pregnant on our 2nd month ttc but unfortunately that pregnancy ended in a MC. We were told to wait one more cycle after the MC but i couldnt so we started trying again as soon as i stopped bleeding as BAM PREGNANT and im due to give birth in 11 days eeeeeek

*Dee1989* sweetie im so sorry that you dont have an answer yet but stay strong chica we are here for you xx


----------



## angelofheaven

Can i join this group?


----------



## angelofheaven

Hello Ladies, 

I am new to this forum and thought I should tell you my story in brief.

I am 30 years old.
Have been TTC since June 2010
Had a laparoscopy in 2011  all ok
Had a BFP in August 2011
Miscarried in September 2011
Had another BFP in December 2011
Miscarried in January 2012  due to Ectopic Pregnancy. Took one shot of Methotrexate but no success.
I am now a one tuber.

My progesterone is usually around 35 but my gynae thinks it is low. She said that it must go up to 60 in order to have a healthy viable pregnancy. This last cycle, I didnt take any progesterone suppliments not even PREGNYL injections. The reason why I didnt take is that I didnt see that egg white mucous and didnt want to take PREGNYL for nothing. I just thought that i didnt ovulate. I am now on cycle day 26 and I tested. Got a faint positive and i am in shock. I am on cyclogest passeries now (progesterone supplements) but i dont think these are enough to strengthen progesterone. I am afraid that i miscarry again.

Please help and let me know what can i do more to help this pregnancy (start of..) my doctors advice is  wait, as there is nothing you can do.

Would greatly appreciate any help.

Thanks
xxxxx


----------



## Kellen

TrAyBaby,

Thank you for your encouraging words. I figured that everyone is different, but it is difficult to find success stories. I've found a lot of "Woe! I've tried and never succeeded." So thank you for your kind words of encouragement.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi angelofheaven and welcome, i'm so sorry for your losses hunni :hugs:

Congratulations on your bfp, I hope for you that this pregnancy is in the right place and that it is a sticky one. I'm sorry, but I don't know about progesterone levels so can't be of any help in that area, I'm sure though that someone more knowledgeable than myself will be along shortly xxx


----------



## angelofheaven

baby_maybe said:


> Hi angelofheaven and welcome, i'm so sorry for your losses hunni :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations on your bfp, I hope for you that this pregnancy is in the right place and that it is a sticky one. I'm sorry, but I don't know about progesterone levels so can't be of any help in that area, I'm sure though that someone more knowledgeable than myself will be along shortly xxx

Thanks for your words of encouragement. I really need some praying at the moment. 

Thanks again:hugs:


----------



## autigers55

For all the new ladies, sorry for your loss! :hugs:

For all who have gotten bfps, Congrats and Fx'd it's a sticky little one and everything goes well!

Sorry I havent posted in awhile, just been super busy. Hope everything is going well for everyone else!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hi ladies. Gosh I havent been in here in awhile. I finally got down to 0 as of Friday....took 7 weeks but finally got there. Im a little worried because I had my second methotrexate shot a month and a few days ago....and I just found out that I ovulated over the weekend. I didnt even know that it was possible to O so soon!! Im worried because my DH and I have been "not preventing" here lately...because I didnt think i could O so soon so now Im worried that I might get pregnant before the 3 month mark.


----------



## gylesw

Hi there,

My partner and have been trying to have children for a few years now. She is 39 (40 this August).

So far we have had four miscarriages (April, September and November 2010, and April 2011), the first and past needed D&Cs, the other two were spontaneous. 

Catherine now has an ectopic pregnancy and has just had her second dose of methotrexate. Initial HCG was c. 16,000 (based on a blood-test two days before of 8,600) but the mass (just sac, no visible embryo) was 10mm. Yesterday we had another scan and blood test, which was 13,000, no change to sac size (in one of her Fallopian tubes), so we had a second dose.

She started bleeding properly four days ago and still is. Has had occasional cramping.

We know HCG was high but are trying to avoid surgery and Dr willing to give it a go as size of sac so small.

Emotionally things are pretty damn tough for C. (my lady). She is more and more worried she will never have a child, and the waiting period after the ectopic is resolved is already bearing down on her.

Any advice or experience out there?


----------



## Renzalxx

So sorry Gyles to hear about the tough time you and Catherine are going through...we sadly welcome you to our thread:cry: and send you all the hugs and support we can!

As a 36 year old my hubby and I can kind of relate after our losses...time is of the essence. We too do not have any children and am beginning to feel the pressure but there is so many people having children later these days - it's just the older you are, the more hurdles you face but it will hopefully happen for you both soon x

The fact Catherine is now bleeding is a good sign that things are starting to take their course after her shots and I hope and pray that she will be able to preserve her tube. Make sure she takes it as easy as possible, stay away from anything with folate in it until her levels reach zero...this may take a few weeks so there will be lots of trips to the pathologist. One her HCG reaches zero she will need to build up her folate as much as possible for about three months..best to get a really good obstetrician to keep an eye on things when you are readyto TTC again...
Wishing you both all the luck in the world! You have come to the right place, the support and the amazing women here are wonderful xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

*YES YES YES!!!*

bloods come back negative, now just a waiting game for AF :)

is it 3 mouths from now i wait TTC agen or from wen i had the injection??????


----------



## Jenanners

traceyAndLee said:


> *YES YES YES!!!*
> 
> bloods come back negative, now just a waiting game for AF :)
> 
> is it 3 mouths from now i wait TTC agen or from wen i had the injection??????

YAY for being negative!!
My doctor told me 12 weeks from the day of the shot, 2 cycles. 

My levels hit negativer somewhere between April 5-17 (was out of town and couldnt get blood as scheduled) and was told to start folic acid supplement then. 
Still waiting for my first official AF, had shot on 3/22.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Dee1989

Just a quick update from me, started to have some pain yesterday around hip area exactly the same as what i had with ectopic but not as bad, been to work today and on the opposite side had the same pain, got a little worse on my break then went away when i had a lie down. Called OH from work and took a test and it was lighter then the other 2, right then i started to bleed so have just got back from hospital and seems to be miscarriage, have tablets for pain relief but now bleed has slowed right down again and no pain :-s. Will be back at hospital in the morning for bloods etc so heres hoping not ectopic but will see.......

Such a pain living abroad with hardly no english DRs and no insurance, planning on returning to UK for HSG.

Hope everyone is doing okay x


----------



## PreshFest

Oh, Dee... I'm so sorry! It has to be so rough being in a foreign country during all of this, too :(


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: Dee, i'm so sorry hunni. Fx it's not ectopic again, will be thinking of you xxx

:yipee: Tracey, that's great news - it is 3 months from the shot, but make sure to get a good amount of folic acid in you as well before you ttc again. You can start taking that today :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

Thanks so much everone :) - so tomorrew i can take folic acid agen il take 2 or 1 tabs :)


----------



## resque07

hello so im just updating we started trying this month after metho shot and i am on cd 14 . i have not had no ewmc only tons of lotion like cm . last month i must have od super early as i got my af on cd 22. i had sore breast last month super ealry too but so far this month i just got nothing . im guessing its going to be either a later o or no o at all. this cycle being all screwy sure is heart breaking.


----------



## traceyAndLee

Dee, i'm so sorry hunni. Fx for you hunni :)


----------



## Jennawp

Hello everyone,

I have been reading the posts on here for a few months and have now decided to join! Just wanted to let everyone know a little bit about my story. I am a mom of 2 boys(11&7). And last year decided to try for my third and final. I was pregnant early September 2011 only to find out at the end of October that my twins had miscarried. I had a D&C, then found out a week before Christmas that they didn't get everything out with the first d&c so I had to have a second one 2 months after the October D&C! I waited till End of January and tried again and fell pregnant first shot mid February. A week later I started bleeding and just assumed it was another misscarriage, until 2 weeks later when I started bleeding heavy and found out it was ectopic. They never could locate the pregancy via u/s so they just assumed it was ectopic and gave me the Methotrexate shot on March 3rd 2012. My numbers went back to 0 weeks later and I have since had 2 normal Af's and am thinking about ttc next month. So scared of it happening again, I still get pain in my left side, where the ectopic must have been. My doctor told me I should wait 6 months before ttc because of the shot, but I think thats a little long. I have been on prenatals since my levels went below 5. This forum has given me hope and it is really comforting to read everyones journeys!


----------



## traceyAndLee

hello girls,

today i have noticed alot of brown discharge mostly when i wipe and sometimes with like dark specks [its hard to explain], and its not really enough to wear a liner cud this still be the end on the Eptopic pregnancy happing?
27 day ago i had the methotrexate


----------



## baby_maybe

It could just be the old blood coming through still. Or maybe the start of a bit more bleeding. I know my bleeding was on and off for weeks, before I finally had a proper bleed and then it stopped altogether. Now I'm waiting for af and it's been almost 3 weeks since I got to 0 and the bleeding stopped.


----------



## Jenanners

traceyAndLee said:


> hello girls,
> 
> today i have noticed alot of brown discharge mostly when i wipe and sometimes with like dark specks [its hard to explain], and its not really enough to wear a liner cud this still be the end on the Eptopic pregnancy happing?
> 27 day ago i had the methotrexate

I had my shot on 3/22. i bled for 1 1/2 weeks and then spotted on throughout the whole time. i stopped bleeding and then spotted almost daily through 4/26. After that I spotted on 5/1 5/2 5/7 5/8. My doctor said it was ll normal, and to just wait it out. 

Have you called your doctor? It sounds normal to me, i was convinced i was going to have to wear a pad for the rest of my life!


----------



## traceyAndLee

ill just wait it out as i cant be ass with Dr anymore im dune with them or the time being hahaha


----------



## traceyAndLee

i think its AF as im bleeding a lil more redish brown now need a pad and have AF cramps not very bad one but there there lol see how long it gos for then put it down as my first day of AF hopein it is - as today is 27 days from the needle i had and im a 27day cycle 

i dont know just have to see now hahah i give up


----------



## PreshFest

traceyAndLee said:


> i think its AF as im bleeding a lil more redish brown now need a pad and have AF cramps not very bad one but there there lol see how long it gos for then put it down as my first day of AF hopein it is - as today is 27 days from the needle i had and im a 27day cycle
> 
> i dont know just have to see now hahah i give up

I go tmy AF 26 days after the shot! So I'm guessing this is AF for you. Not unusual for it to be different than it normally is after something like this.


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey Presh cant believe you are nearly 7 weeks already :happydance: when is your first scan?


----------



## PreshFest

TrAyBaby said:


> Hey Presh cant believe you are nearly 7 weeks already :happydance: when is your first scan?

I had my scan at 6w2d and baby was measuring exactly that! So things are going well so far! I'll have another scan around 11 weeks. Eeek!


----------



## Dee1989

How is everyone doing?

Was back at hospital yesterday and beta has dropped to 85 so I was pleased to find out it deffinately does not look like another ectopic and DR done another ultrasound and showed my ovaries are clear. He said he thought bleeding would stop today however it's very heavy, have missed nearly 3 days of work so will have to go back in the morning, will be a long day :-/...

Now the question is when to start ttc again, DR said 1-2 months which is fine the only thing that scares me is it has taken 9 months each time to conceive.
Anyone have some good hints and tips, I think this month worked by lying down for a while afterwards.


----------



## resque07

Hey got a question i am having lots of pinching pains in left side really low towards pelvic area is this normal and what does it mean. im on cd 16 not sure if i have o yet . dont really track o.


----------



## chig

Jenanners said:


> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> hello girls,
> 
> today i have noticed alot of brown discharge mostly when i wipe and sometimes with like dark specks [its hard to explain], and its not really enough to wear a liner cud this still be the end on the Eptopic pregnancy happing?
> 27 day ago i had the methotrexate
> 
> I had my shot on 3/22. i bled for 1 1/2 weeks and then spotted on throughout the whole time. i stopped bleeding and then spotted almost daily through 4/26. After that I spotted on 5/1 5/2 5/7 5/8. My doctor said it was ll normal, and to just wait it out.
> 
> Have you called your doctor? It sounds normal to me, i was convinced i was going to have to wear a pad for the rest of my life!Click to expand...

I got my first AF 28 days after I hit 0. Just as a warning, your periods might be a little weird at first. My first two definitely were! 

Afm, I am about to start my third AF! I have started to spot today, so here's to hoping this one is a little more normal...according to my doctor, we can start trying, but we are going to wait for one more period. I don't know if I will be able to resist. The DH has agreed to ntnp method this time. If it is meant to be, it will happen. 

Have a great weekend ladies! :dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi girls, just trying to catch up with everyone as been away for the weekend!

chig - good luck hunni, hopefully your af is normal this month :dust:

Dee - I'm sorry about your miscarriage hunni, but at the same time I'm so pleased for you that is wasn't another ectopic :hugs: Personally I'd try the opk's to detect ov and 'legs up' after :sex: to see if you can encourage the swimmers in the right direction and see if that helps. As for the 1-2 months wait, i'd say whenever you feel ready and you feel your body is healed. Good luck hun.

resque - I don't track ov either, but pinching on one or the other could be a good sign that ov is happening. I do still get the odd twinge on the ectopic side, but whether it's psychological with me or not I don't know!!

AFM - looks like af is making her appearance at last - it's been 3 weeks since I got to 0. Here's hoping for a normal-ish af :)


----------



## gylesw

Hi Renzalxx,

Thanks for the reply.

HCG is down to 6,000, ectopic mass remains at c. 10mm. They want to do a third shot, which is nasty but better gone with meds than surgery.

Protocols for treatment are a bit different here (Netherlands) compared to US I guess, they stretch out the treatments more from what I read they do in the US and as I say above, we were above the levels many centres will treat with MTX.

I'm sorry for your losses, I hope this year brings you some joy...

All the best

Gyles


----------



## chig

resque07 said:


> Hey got a question i am having lots of pinching pains in left side really low towards pelvic area is this normal and what does it mean. im on cd 16 not sure if i have o yet . dont really track o.

I use to get pinching/twinging pains on my right side during ovulation and right before I got my period the first two times I got my period. This time around I didn't get any pains. I think that it is pretty normal for you to feel those pains. I think we just become more tuned in to our bodies and our bodies become a little more sensitive. A lot of women have those pains every time they ovulate, so I wouldn't worry too much.

Afm, I spotted for two days before my flow started. Last time I spotted for 5 days before my flow started, so I guess my AF is starting to become more "normal". Today also marks the day of taking my prenatals for 12 weeks after hitting 0! I don't know if I can wait for one more period to start trying. I am so ready to start!! If we do have an "accident" this time around, I would feel ok with that since I have hit all of the recommended timeframes for everything! :happydance:


----------



## Laubull

Fingers crossed for you Chig, I CANNOT WAIT to start, it's driving me crazy!

Let's hope for positive tests in July 

X


----------



## Renzalxx

gylesw said:


> Hi Renzalxx,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> HCG is down to 6,000, ectopic mass remains at c. 10mm. They want to do a third shot, which is nasty but better gone with meds than surgery.
> 
> Protocols for treatment are a bit different here (Netherlands) compared to US I guess, they stretch out the treatments more from what I read they do in the US and as I say above, we were above the levels many centres will treat with MTX.
> 
> I'm sorry for your losses, I hope this year brings you some joy...
> 
> All the best
> 
> Gyles



Thanks Gyles

Such sad news that Catherine will need a third shot... hopefully everything will go smoothly and you will be back on the TTC train in no time. 

Its different here in Australia too from the US, i had a total of 4 shots over 8 days (every second day) so there was lots of trips to the hospital and each shot brought more misery.... :(

Give yourself and Catherine a big cyber cuddle from me and hope to see you back here again soon with some good news :hugs:

xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Morning girls :wave: 

Been a bit quiet lately, sorry! My first af since hitting 0 started on monday morning, following 1 day of spotting on sunday. Thats pretty normal for me so looks like everything will be normal for this cycle. DH and I have decided to hold off on ttc though for a few more months. It seems silly given that I just couldn't wait a couple of weeks ago, but things have got so hectic/stressful with our businesses and at home recently that I honestly can't justify putting us under any more pressure by being pregnant over the summer. Ah I don't know maybe things will change but I think we'll be well into autumn/winter before we ditch the birth control.


----------



## GrkGrl

Hey Chig-

When was your shot? and when did you start taking Folic? You are right ahead of me in this scenario. 

I am just finishing up AF #2, and can.not.wait to start trying again (but am also terrified). We are going to wait till after AF #3. When I expect to ovulate next month (early July), it would be about 105 days from the shot and about 90 days on folic. I think that would be an ok scenario but am also very, very nervous.

I am like you where I don't think I will use and OPKs, but will ntnp. I know when I should be O'ing though, so I know in my head when I may want to BD. If nothing happens then, then for sure in August, I will use OPKs. 

did you do an HSG test? I am planning on doing mine next cycle. 

Also, so sorry for all the new losses on this board. It sucks. But this board has really helped me try to stay positive.


----------



## gylesw

Hey,

Big scare today... we both went to work, I was barely in the office an hour when C. called me, in pain at work. I hit the train back, we went to the hospital and it wasn't a rupture, thankfully.

Will be working at home tomorrow as that was not fun...


----------



## chig

GrkGrl said:


> Hey Chig-
> 
> When was your shot? and when did you start taking Folic? You are right ahead of me in this scenario.
> 
> I am just finishing up AF #2, and can.not.wait to start trying again (but am also terrified). We are going to wait till after AF #3. When I expect to ovulate next month (early July), it would be about 105 days from the shot and about 90 days on folic. I think that would be an ok scenario but am also very, very nervous.
> 
> I am like you where I don't think I will use and OPKs, but will ntnp. I know when I should be O'ing though, so I know in my head when I may want to BD. If nothing happens then, then for sure in August, I will use OPKs.
> 
> did you do an HSG test? I am planning on doing mine next cycle.
> 
> Also, so sorry for all the new losses on this board. It sucks. But this board has really helped me try to stay positive.

I had my shot in the last week of Jan and starting taking my prenatals(1mg of folic acid) during the first week of March when my numbers hit 0. I bled like a period before I got my results of hitting 0. I didn't count that as my first period. I got my first AF at the end of March, second at the end of April and the third at the end of May (now). I hit the 100 days since MTX during the first week of May and hit the 12 weeks since taking folic acid yesterday!

Technically, we are in the clear to start trying after this AF, but the DH and I have decided to wait until after AF#4 (end of June). I don't know if I can wait until then, but I am going to have to try... ](*,) It sounds like you and I will be trying around the same time! I track ovulation by temping, so I have a general idea about when I ovulate. From my previous charts, I should be ovulating early july!!!!! I did not do the HSG test. I asked my doctor about it and she said that it is not going to help me. They will only do that if she thinks that I have a blockage in my tubes. 

I am so excited to try again, yet so scared that something will go wrong again after waiting so long. :wacko: 

Sorry for the long response...I hope it helps!


----------



## chig

gylesw said:


> Hey,
> 
> Big scare today... we both went to work, I was barely in the office an hour when C. called me, in pain at work. I hit the train back, we went to the hospital and it wasn't a rupture, thankfully.
> 
> Will be working at home tomorrow as that was not fun...

I am so sorry to hear the C was in so much pain, but glad that she didn't have a rupture..I hope she is doing better now. :hugs:


----------



## chig

Laubull said:


> Fingers crossed for you Chig, I CANNOT WAIT to start, it's driving me crazy!
> 
> Let's hope for positive tests in July
> 
> X

Sounds like you, Grkgrl and I are all going to be starting at the same time!

:dust: for July BFPs!!!


----------



## GrkGrl

Yay for July trying!! Can't wait!!

Chig- thanks for your response. I have been debating on the HSG test too as I am not sure its relevant or will even tell me anything. I think I am going to call my doc and ask if its necessary.


----------



## Jenanners

I have an appintment with my doctor in the 13 of june. as long as he gives me the go ahead, i'll be right there with you guys hoping for the july :bfp:!! 

Happy Thoughts for ALL of us!!


:dust:


----------



## libbyloulou

Hi everyone, I haven't been on for a while.

First of all, sorry to all of you who have recently joined. I know you will find lots of advice and support on here to help you through difficult times.

Next, to all of you that are ttc or ttc soon I hope it won't be long before you get your bfps!

Renzal, I hope this is your month! x 

Presh, I hope things are going well for you and you are feeling good! I'm so glad your scan showed all was well! x 

Gweny, how is your little bean? I'm glad things are looking brighter for you all x 

My little ones are doing well, although I think I will be nervous all the way through! 

Happy weekend to everyone xxx


----------



## libbyloulou

Dee, I'm so sorry to not have mentioned you in my last post. I'm really sorry to hear you suffered another loss, such crap. I hope you are doing ok. I have been thinking of you x


----------



## baby_maybe

Good to hear from you libby and great to know that your 3 little beans are doing well :thumbup: It's understandable that you wil be nervous throughout, I would be too :hugs: I'm sure you're doing great given that you've got 3 on board and I bet the docs are keeping a close eye on you as well. xx


----------



## gylesw

Hi everyone,

My partner has an ectopic pregnancy and had her third dose of MTX this Friday.

Had blood test today with an HCG of 2,400, so less than half what it was a week ago.

What I wanted to ask was, how quickly did people find their HCG levels went down? Is it going to carry on halving each week or will the reduction get quicker.

Also; the 10mm mass in her right fallopian is more-or-less unchanged (also had a scan today). What can we expect to happen there? Dr says it is probably necrotising, thus the pain she's been having, but how can we expect this to shrink over time?

Many thanks for your time and insight.


----------



## PreshFest

Hi Gyles. I would suspect since her levels are pretty high, it will take some time for them to drop. Mine were only around 300 and it took me 3-4 weeks to get to zero...

As for the mass, it should start shrinking and her body should reabsorb the tissue. She is lucky her tube didn't rupture! That's a pretty large mass!! 

My ectopic was almost a year ago and I still have pain on that side frequently. I'm pregnant right now and STILL feel it. Annoying :(

I hope C's numbers continue to drop quickly so you can put this whole mess behind you. :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi Gyles,

My hcg was at 13,000 when I had the mtx shot, I only ended up have one shot and it took 9 weeks for me to get to 0. My ectopic location was never confirmed and therefore I don't tend to get pain, although I'm sure I feel twinges from time to time on the side they said it was most likely to be.

Like Presh I really hope that C's hcg goes quickly to 0 and that she is feeling better soon. I know first hand how hard it is to move on from this while you are still waiting for the hcg to drop :hugs:


----------



## resque07

hey everyone just wanted to stop by and see where everyone is at. i am on cd 28 and no af i have done frer this morning and its bfn but before ectopic i would have 32 cd so im going to wait until saturday that will be cd 32 for me. i had a bad week last week with cramps and backaches headaches and two time i nearly faitned . i have been staying very hot like major hot flashes. i always get sore breast a week or 2 before af arrives and cramps the day before but this month is wierd and it worries me. my nipplesonly are so tender and hard they have been for a week but my boobs arent sore at all thay are however a little bigger and filled with bright blue veins. i always have a terrible breakout on my chin but my skin is so nice right now so i dunno what will happen this cycles but last night i started having soreness on the side of my ectopic just like the soreness i had when i had it and now im scarred. plus with my ectopic i didnt get a bfp until i was a week late for af. is all this normal ....i dunno


----------



## chig

resque07 said:


> hey everyone just wanted to stop by and see where everyone is at. i am on cd 28 and no af i have done frer this morning and its bfn but before ectopic i would have 32 cd so im going to wait until saturday that will be cd 32 for me. i had a bad week last week with cramps and backaches headaches and two time i nearly faitned . i have been staying very hot like major hot flashes. i always get sore breast a week or 2 before af arrives and cramps the day before but this month is wierd and it worries me. my nipplesonly are so tender and hard they have been for a week but my boobs arent sore at all thay are however a little bigger and filled with bright blue veins. i always have a terrible breakout on my chin but my skin is so nice right now so i dunno what will happen this cycles but last night i started having soreness on the side of my ectopic just like the soreness i had when i had it and now im scarred. plus with my ectopic i didnt get a bfp until i was a week late for af. is all this normal ....i dunno

Try not to stress too much about it. I know it is easier said than done. I am sure you are looking for every little change and soreness, but I think staying calm and positive is the best thing you can do. Of course look for something that seems way wrong and see your doctor, but I think you have to just wait it out and hope for the best. I'll be thinking of you. I hope you get your BFP with the bean in the right place!


----------



## GrkGrl

Resque07- I don't have any words of advice except what Chig says. Try not to worry about it, and just keep yourself busy. I am hoping for a BFP for you and a nice comfortable uterus baby. I had my shot right around yours (March 18th) so I will definitely be watching for your updates, and praying for you.


----------



## libbyloulou

resque07 said:


> hey everyone just wanted to stop by and see where everyone is at. i am on cd 28 and no af i have done frer this morning and its bfn but before ectopic i would have 32 cd so im going to wait until saturday that will be cd 32 for me. i had a bad week last week with cramps and backaches headaches and two time i nearly faitned . i have been staying very hot like major hot flashes. i always get sore breast a week or 2 before af arrives and cramps the day before but this month is wierd and it worries me. my nipplesonly are so tender and hard they have been for a week but my boobs arent sore at all thay are however a little bigger and filled with bright blue veins. i always have a terrible breakout on my chin but my skin is so nice right now so i dunno what will happen this cycles but last night i started having soreness on the side of my ectopic just like the soreness i had when i had it and now im scarred. plus with my ectopic i didnt get a bfp until i was a week late for af. is all this normal ....i dunno

Hi Resque, try not to worry. I had pains on my left ectopic side from ovation til about 7 or 8 weeks with this pregnancy and its all been good so far. Try not to analyse every symptom as your body can be so unpredictable regardless of whether things are good or bad. I hope you get your bfp at the weekend! X


----------



## resque07

thanks ladies for your words i think hubby and i are going to go outta town for the weekend and get my mind clear then we will test monday morning if no af. it is very scary to think it could happen again but like yall said i gotta STAY POSITIVE....


----------



## chig

Hi Ladies! I have been so busy at work and at home lately that I forgot to take my prenatal vitamins yesterday. What should I do? Should I take them now and then again later tonight when I normally take them? Thanks!


----------



## Kellen

Hey all,

Thanks for all your support. It looks like AF is 3 days late. I will be testing tonight. I am hoping that this means we were able to conceive 4 months after the shots.


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck Kellen :dust:


----------



## autigers55

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile. Been really busy, so didnt get much time to sit down and catch up.

Hope you are all doing well!!

Kellen - GL to you!!:dust:

AFM - This cycle has been long, especially since I was ttc. I was scared to at first, but I had to go to the doctor a few weeks back for something and they did blood work and I was told the mtx was out of my system and that my folic acid was normal. So we went ahead with ttc. I am now 6 or 7dpo and anxiously waiting to test. I've got my fx'd that I will get a bfp, but if not, I cannot be too disappointed since it's my first cycle back ttc after mc/mtx.


----------



## chig

Good luck testing to kellen, resque and autigers! Let's see those BFPs!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Kellen

It is official! BFP! Tested today at lunch. I couldn't help myself...!


----------



## baby_maybe

:happydance: massive congrats Kellen, H&H 9 months :)


----------



## Jenanners

Congrats Kellen!!! :yipee:


----------



## autigers55

Congrats Kellen!! H&H 9 months to you!!


----------



## chig

Congrats Kellen!!!:happydance: wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months! 

Let's keep these BFPs coming!!! All the success stories gives hope to those ladies waiting for their BFPs.


----------



## chig

Well, I thought the twinging pain were not going to happen, but I am feeling it today. I must be ovulating! Hmmmm, Kellen's BFP has got me wanting to try NOW!!! :winkwink:


----------



## resque07

kellen congrats yay!!!! please when you have time share your sucess story. id like to know more . sucess stories always keep me thinking positive. prayers are being sent out for you and your bean!


----------



## Laubull

Congrats Kellen, fantastic, inspiring news!

AFM I'm official on our TTC holiday, whoop! Just finished my period so now it's just bbt tracking and constant bding! Fingers crossed for a holiday baby and good tan!

X


----------



## JPARR01

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kellen

Since I was asked I'll share a little bit of my success story.

February 14th I presented my wonderful husband with a positive test. We were both incredibly excited that after a year of TTC that we were finally going to be parents. I wanted to wait a couple of weeks before telling family and friends, but he immediately called every contact in his phone. We went out and got a bunch books, did research, changed our eating habits and swore to be 100% healthy.
On Saturday the 18th I started noticing mild spotting. Since I had read that this is somewhat common I tried to remain calm. I looked up every resource I could find, called my mom, talked to friends with kids. That evening I began to experience severe cramping and told my husband I thought I was having a miscarriage. He had a serious case of denial.
Sunday morning the bleeding had increased along with the cramps. We drove to the hospital and were admitted into the ER. After being submitted to a battery of tests the OB and on-call doctor thought they might have seen a dark mass in my right ovary. They couldn't confirm because I was only about 7 weeks along. It was decided that we would get two shots of Methotrexate just in case it was ectopic.
After waiting the required three periods my husband and I decided to hop back on the baby-making band wagon. I had been tracking my cycle and on May 21st and 22nd I ovulated. During this time I just knew... I knew that we had been successful. Four weeks later I took a POAS from Kroger and got a :bfp:! My husband is yet to be informed because he doesn't want to be disappointed again. So on Monday he is going to watch me take another POAS and be blown away.
I wish you all the best of luck TTC after Methotrexate. It took a month before my cycle was back to normal, but after that I have not experienced any negative side affects. The only thing I can say is that this pregnancy is a lot more intense that my first one. For the past two weeks I've been nauseous with incredibly tender breasts - which hasn't made my DH very happy.


----------



## baby_maybe

Your story is very similar to mine Kellen. My bfp was the 18th Feb and metho shot was on 5th March. I didn't get my hcg to 0 until the 8th May though! I had something suspicious looking on my left ovary, but they never could confirm 100% that this was the ectopic site. I also had an empty sac in my uterus.

I'm hoping to be back on the baby-making wagon soon :thumbup:


----------



## PreshFest

Congrats Kellen!! Those symptoms sound like really good signs that this bean is in the right place. Definitely keep us updated!!!!! HH9M to you!!!!


----------



## resque07

thanks for sharing your story kellen. and please keep us updated ...


----------



## Renzalxx

Congratulations Kellan ! That is fab news.


----------



## alleysm

Its been some time since ive been on here... nice to log in and see a bfp for kellan!


----------



## PreshFest

When do those of you that are ttc start testing again?? I'm excited lol.


----------



## baby_maybe

Well we're ntnp this month and af is due on the 25th, so somewhere around there I guess! :)


----------



## autigers55

I tested this morning at 11 or 12dpo and got a bfn. :( But I got a positive or almost positive opk, so I dont know if that means AF is on her way or I may be pregnant and just havent gotten a +hpt yet. :shrug: I didnt get a +hpt until 12dpo before my mc in Jan, so maybe it is still too early.


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: sorry hun, fx it's just to early and you get a bfp. You're not out until the :witch: shows xx


----------



## PreshFest

Good luck to both of you!!! Hopefully you are just about to ov, even though it's much later than normal. Or hopefully it's just a bfp waiting to show!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks presh :) How are you doing, have you had an US yet? xx


----------



## PreshFest

I had one ultrasound 3 wks ago at 6wks. All looked good, but this waiting for the next one is killing me. I have a midwife appt next friday so they will try to find the hb with a doppler, and if they can't they will do another u/s. I do have an u/s scheduled for July 3rd, though.. So far away. Waiting so long just makes me think negatively since I don't have reassurance and now I'm starting to get a bad feeling...


----------



## autigers55

Thanks girls! I wish it was O, but it's not. Someone told me getting a +opk before AF could mean the witch is on her way or that you could be pregnant, so I am not taking the opk into consideration. I am just going to keep my fx'd it's still to early.


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww Presh I'm sure all is still good in there, although I understand why you're so nervous, I would be too :hugs: Don't forget that at 10plus weeks it is still really early to be able to get the hb on a doppler, so don't panic if they can't. The midwives here won't even consider trying a doppler until the 16 week appointment and even then it's hit and miss as to whether they can find it, they mostly do after a hunt sometimes, unless the lady happens to have a high bmi.

Lots of luck next week xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Yeah I know about the doppler so early. They couldn't find my daughters at 12 weeks either. But I'm ok with it. If they can't they will bring in an u/s machine! Which is fine by me. Just really hoping all is well.


----------



## baby_maybe

I hope so too, will be thinking of you and looking out for an update xxx


----------



## chig

Good luck to the ladies that are testing and good luck to those that got their bfp!

Afm, I ovulated on cd15 according fertility friend, but I had my twinge feeling on cd12 and cd13. My temps started to rise on cd13 but had the biggest jump on cd16. Anyway, not sure what to make of it...my AF is due around the 24th or 25th, and then we start!!! I will have to make sure that we dtd between cd12 and cd15:winkwink:

I can't wait to join you ladies that are testing and getting those bfps!


----------



## Renzalxx

Yaaaay, my AF is due on 16th so we will be on a par trying this time round Chigstar!... Hopefully we both catch that googie eggie this cycle yes x


----------



## PreshFest

Renzal you are so close!!! Eeek!


----------



## chig

Renzalxx said:


> Yaaaay, my AF is due on 16th so we will be on a par trying this time round Chigstar!... Hopefully we both catch that googie eggie this cycle yes x

We are a week apart! It really would be great for all the ladies trying in July to all get their BFPs that end up with beautiful healthy babies! DH and I have planned a trip for the second week of July to help us relax and enjoy the moment :winkwink:


----------



## GrkGrl

I'm jealous. That is when we were supposed to start trying as well. but DH and I decided to wait one more month just in case. I know its the best decision, but I had my heart set on trying this month, so I am a bit disappointed.

Good luck to everyone trying!! Can't wait to see the BFPs!!


----------



## autigers55

I tested again, and another bfn. Oh well, it was only our first month back ttc after mc/mtx. Now I am just patiently waiting for AF to show which should be sometime today, tomorrow, or possibly Saturday. I was upset about not getting a bfp, but it makes me feel a little better knowing I have passed the 3month/3cycles period and I have also had 12wks of folic acid.

Good luck to you ladies and lets get us some more bfps!!:dust:


----------



## resque07

Okay i have a concern. so i got my first af at cd22 then my second af at cd28 and im just gpt my third af cd36. however my first two afs were very normal no heavy bleeding no god awful cramping nothing but today and yesterday i am cramping so bad tylenol dont touch it my bleeding isnt too bad but the cramping is bad alot of preasure and back ache and even my legs are so achey is this okay im unsure . i did a test yesterday just to be sure but it was very negative. with my first ectopic my test were light and then i started bleeding and cramping my level then was only 5.5. am i just worrying myself.


----------



## PreshFest

I wouldn't be too concerned about it. At this point, it's probably very normal to have a cycle that is odd. But I would keep an eye on things and if the bleeding lasts longer than a normal period, or you have any pain, definitely call your doctor. But I really don't think you should worry about it! It's hard, though... I know :hugs:


----------



## resque07

Yeah it is hard all my cramping is in the center of my uterus and down my legs and my lower back its just so unconfy....thanks for the pep talk though it is much needed also another thouht . do u think when we have awful heavy painful periods its because we did or didnt ovulate and visa versa. just wandering if it may mean something lol


----------



## PreshFest

From what I've learned, you get a period because you ovulate...not the other way around. So if you didn't ovulate, chances are you wouldn't get a period. Usually when your period is late, it's becasue you ovulated at a later time. Your luteal phase should always be the same. Mine is 13 days, so no matter if I ovulate early or late, af will come 13 days after. So I would guess you ovulated later than normal which gave your uterus more time to build up a thicker lining which is why your period is heavier. But... I'm no expert! That's just what I would assume if it were happening to me :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Presh said everything I was going to say :) :thumbup:. Hope you're feeling better tomorrow hunni xxx


----------



## autigers55

Resque - I dont know what to tell you other than what Presh mentioned. Hope things get better for you soon. :)

AFM - The ol' witch showed her face this afternoon. So now I have officially passed the 3 cycle point after mc/mtx. I stressed myself out so much the last cycle, I think it affected my O and chances of getting pregnant, but this cycle I plan to take a more relaxed approach. I was temping, but now I am going to stop because it always adds more stress waiting to see if my temp stays high after O. So, fx'd this is the cycle for us to get a bfp and of course for all the others who are ttc too. :D :dust:


----------



## resque07

Omg presh thank you so much i have learned something very important . gosh a womens body is so complicated.........lol!


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Resque
I too have had wonky (anywhere between 27 - 32 day cycles when I used to be 28) horrible AF's since my ectopic and subsequent MC so think its just our bodies getting back to normal. Our poor uteruses have been through one hell of a trauma so it does take time. My last period was so painful i could feel it coming for a week and then spent the first day in bed with some strong painkillers and a hot water bottle..This is my 5th period since my MC and it seems to be back to normal, so hopefully yours will will sort themselves out soon.
As Presh says, if you are getting AF then you are ovulating so bring on the baby train...Yeeehaaaaar! \\:D/


----------



## resque07

So ladies om thinking about adding clomid to my metformin does anyone have any thoughts on this.


----------



## PreshFest

Hey ladies... Yesterday I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hemorrhage. As of now the baby is healthy and doing great, but is in some danger now because of this. I'm on restricted activity, so I can come to work and go home and that's about it. No exercise, housework or sex until I'm cleared at 19ish weeks!! This is so scary. I haven't had any bleeding yet, but they've assured me that I will. And I will be cramping all the while, too. Lucky me!


----------



## GrkGrl

Presh - I'm thinking about you! Are you in the clear after 19 weeks? How far along are you? did they tell you how you got it?
Sorry that you have to go through this, but I know it will end up ok.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry presh. It's good that they have seen it and can monitor you while you are able to take the precautions necessary to keep baby safe in there. I think there is a support thread on here somewhere for people in a similar situation. :hugs:


----------



## autigers55

Sorry your going through this Presh. :hugs: I hope things go by fast and that little bean stays snug and you dont have very much bleeding and cramping.


----------



## babyloon

hi ladies 
can i join you? i had the nasty methotrexate shot 3 months ago but not going to be trying for another couple on months as hubby is away! i just feel really scared that i will have another ectopic if i get preg again! i have read that your chances go up after 1 ectopic! what do you ladies think or have any of you had a lovely :bfp: and had the all clear!


----------



## Laubull

Ah Presh I'm really sorry, I hope everything goes ok for you and that little bean 

Babyloon I'm soon you've had to join us, if you've got loads of time on your hands read through all of the pages, you'll see how much success some of us have had, altho some heartache too :-( This thread is great though, welcome!

AFM - I was positive I'd ovulated but my temp seems to only be creeping up....hopefully I have as was sure we did it enough and at the right time!!

X


----------



## PreshFest

GrkGrl said:


> Presh - I'm thinking about you! Are you in the clear after 19 weeks? How far along are you? did they tell you how you got it?
> Sorry that you have to go through this, but I know it will end up ok.

No one knows what causes these to happen. There's nothing that can be done to prevent it or make it go away, unfortunately! I won't be in the clear unless it resolves on its own, so I have a long road ahead of me it seems. I guess they say that most of them will resolve by week 19 or 20 if they are going to resolve at all. If it doesn't resolve, then I will most likely end up with premature labor or spontaneous abortion.


----------



## libbyloulou

Oh Presh, such rubbish news. I wish things could just be simple for you! Make sure you get some decent rest and keep us updated! X


----------



## jammers77

First, I want to say to Presh, I'm sorry to hear about the subchorionic hemorrhage.

I've spent the last couple of weeks off and on reading the posts here. It's amazing the things you women have gone through together and have come out as survivors. You all are strong! :flower:

I'm glad I've found you wonderful ladies. My story isn't so different from several of yours.

I'm 35, DH is 38. We have 2 boys--12 and 7, and we were happy with them. Nearly five years ago, I tossed all birth control away because after years of dealing with awful side effects, I figured it wasn't worth the risks. I have a mild allergy to latex, so we don't use condoms either. So I figured, hey, I'm an intelligent woman--I can learn how to watch my body's signals and sort out my own fertility WITHOUT drugs! And so for nearly five years, I successfully avoided pregnancy just by tracking my cervical placement and watching my mucus.

That changed in April. My last period was April 7, and on Day 9 of my cycle, we were intimate and without being TMI I could tell upon his finishing that my cervix was opening. Oops! Day 10 has always been our last day to do the deed before my Fertile Myrtle days. I didn't think too much of the "feeling" that I had. I consoled myself with the thought that I'd never failed before and probably wouldn't now. I'd forgotten how fertile we had always been, though.

On Cycle Day 33, I knew things were wonky. It's not unusual for me to have a longer cycle sometimes, but 33 days was pushing the limit. Add to the fact that I was having some nausea, sore bb's, fatigue, and moodiness more than usual for AF's arrival had me concerned. So I bought a test, and it was faintly positive.

I was over the moon. But I was worried, because let's face it--we're closing in on 40. I told the boys, who were ecstatic, then told the hubby later, and we were all happy. But that day that I found out--May 9--I just felt funny. I had some pelvic pressure that felt unusual. It hurt when I sat down. It felt like I was sitting on something sharp. I also was having some achiness in my lower back. But I have some lower back issues anyway, so I discounted it at first. On Friday two days later, I was having confirmed lower back cramping along with the pain when sitting, and I also passed some light brown mucus. It looked like light brown snot, and it wasn't a large amount, but enough to make me worry when I'd never done that with previous pregnancies. I wrote it off, though, especially when I knew I couldn't see the OB till 8 weeks. On May 11 I was 4 weeks and 6 days pregnant. My due date would have been January 12, 2013.

Two days later was Mother's Day. My cramping in my back and the pain when sitting was continuing, but I'd had no more mucus since the one episode on Friday. When I saw that it was May 13, I had a feeling of doom. We went to church, but after Sunday School I went to the bathroom and when I wiped the tissue was red. 

The bleeding accelerated from there, I went to the ER, my hcg was 36, and I was sent home to "watch". Fast forward to May 18--I had a D&C because two transvaginals found nothing anywhere and my hcg had gone up to 49. There was no fetal tissue found in the D&C so I was given a shot of metho in each hip and sent home early afternoon May 18.

June 8 I had to have another metho shot because my levels went up almost 2 points (looking back now I wish I'd waited to see if it would've gone down the next week). June 15 my level was 0.1, but they didn't tell me about it till yesterday (June 18). Yesterday I began taking my vitamins again (1600 mcg folate total between prenatals and folate supplement).

After this loss, my husband and I have decided we want to have another child. I don't see my OB again until Jul. 3, so I have no idea what he will tell me about TTC, but I do know that we won't be doing any of that at least until fall.

The loss has been hard because I keep dreaming about having a baby. It's sad to wake up and realize that I'm not pregnant and the only thing that I have to look forward to right now is a visit from AF. LOL! Whoda thought I'd be pulling out the Welcome Wagon for her?! :dohh: Even if I can't TTC for a while, I just want to feel normal again. The crampiness in my back still exists a little and I still feel a slight sensation in my bottom every now and again. It's only been a month since my first shot, so I guess it's just going to take time for all the strange uncomfy feelings to go away.

Thanks for giving me the chance to share my story. I know it's a long one!


----------



## chig

Presh- I am so sorry to hear that you have added stress to your pregnancy. I will be thinking of you and hoping for the best for you. Make sure you are resting!

Jammers- I am so sorry to hear what you have gone through. We feel your pain and thoughts of wanting to be pregnant. There have been a lot of success stories on this thread, so keep faith that it will happen for you again! 

Afm, I have an appointment with my OB July 3 to do one last check up before we start trying again in July! Hopefully we get the thumbs up :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Presh hunny that is rotten news to get after your last two pregnancies, im so keeping positive for you that things will work out.. you have had a rough enough year as it is thankyouverymuch!.. bring on the pitter patter of tiny feet for both of us :)

Chig - YIPEE hunny, nearly there.... BFPs for both of us this month me hopes!!! - im currenlty on CD5 so about a week and we will be TTC again.. fingers crossed for all!


----------



## jammers77

Thanks, chig!

Good luck to all waiting for BFPs. :hugs:


----------



## jammers77

Oh and I forgot to add that AF arrived this morning!! Never so glad to see her. Cramping is not very painful yet, and the bleeding so far is on the lighter side. I'm sure as the day progresses it'll get worse. I'm having all the typical AF symptoms--cramping, gas (sorry lol), water retention. The only thing missing that I usually have is a headache. But I sure won't complain!!


----------



## cathgibbs

hi all, i found out i was having an Ectopic on Monday, MY HCG on Sat was in the 800's monday it was down in the 400's and today it is up in the 700's the dr wants me to go back on friday for another blood test then he will decide whether to do the shot or an operation, how bad are the side effects after it? has anyone had the shot when their hcg is about the asme leve las mine and roughly how long did it take to go xxx


----------



## PreshFest

cathgibbs said:


> hi all, i found out i was having an Ectopic on Monday, MY HCG on Sat was in the 800's monday it was down in the 400's and today it is up in the 700's the dr wants me to go back on friday for another blood test then he will decide whether to do the shot or an operation, how bad are the side effects after it? has anyone had the shot when their hcg is about the asme leve las mine and roughly how long did it take to go xxx

So sorry!! Unfortunately there is no telling how fast your #'s will drop. Mine were about 400 when I got the shot and I got my period 26 days after. So it was pretty quick for me. I would assume that yours would drop within 4-6 weeks since they aren't that high... :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

thank you hun, im just so fed up, miscarried on friday the 13th in april and after being told my chance of an ectopic was only 2% what happens.........ECTOPIC!!! :-( x


----------



## PreshFest

cathgibbs said:


> thank you hun, im just so fed up, miscarried on friday the 13th in april and after being told my chance of an ectopic was only 2% what happens.........ECTOPIC!!! :-( x

I hear ya! My ectopic was in July of last year. I got pregnant 3 months later and then had a missed miscarriage and had to have a d&c the very day I turned 12 weeks on Friday Jan. 13th! Now I'm pregnant again and was just diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma so now the pregnancy is in danger. Talk about stressed out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun I'm so sorry,what does that mean? Why do bad things happen to good people? Iv been pregnant truce since march yet no baby xxx


----------



## chig

Well I think my 5th AF is about to show!!! I started to spot today, so that means I will be getting on the ttc wagon in a couple of weeks!!!

It's been a loooong wait, but I feel good knowing that I have given my body enough time to heal. I hope that things go well this time around...I am still very nervous. I still get the twinging feeling when I ovulate from the side of the suspected ectopic, so I hope I ovulate on the other side this time.


----------



## Laubull

Fingers crossed Chig for a couple of weeks! Sending lots of baby dust your way


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck chig :) I still feel the odd twinge here and there too and it does make me nervous, but if we don't try we'll never know xxx


----------



## jammers77

cathgibbs, sorry to hear you're going through this. I hope that you soon are at 0.

chig, FXd for you!

AFM My first AF is like any other normal period, though a little heavier than normal. Cramping is about normal, thankfully. It's not been a bad first period after the ectopic, and I'm grateful for that.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies I ended up having the injection did anyone feel like they were having an abortion whilst having the injection,also did anyone drink alcohol a week after it,its ny birthday tomorrow and iv got a meal and night out planned for next week xxx


----------



## Laubull

Ah sorry Cath :-(

I had the injection and did not see it as an abortion, if you dont have it there's a high chance your tube will rupture and that will lead to internal bleeding which can be fatal. Don't view it that way. It's a horrible thing to happen but you know you can get pregnant.

They recommend you don't drink because your liver function is dramatically reduced but in saying that I did, I felt what I'd been through merited some alcoholic condolence!

Hope you feel better, trust me it does get better, over 3 months on I feel normal again and excited about trying!

X


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun I know I shouldn't think like it,oh said there was no way the pregnancy would have progressed but it felt just wrong in a way,Oohhhh I don't know I think its a mixture of emotions isn't it? I think I will have a few just not get very drunk,

I'm glad your feeling normal again hun,have you ov on the side of the ectopic yet? xxx


----------



## alleysm

I felt similar to that. Like i had ended it myself. But it was my emotions messing with me. I drank too... i needed it!


----------



## chig

Cath, emotions do make you think all kinds of things. Try not to bring yourself down. This is a very tough thing to go through and we had to take the shot otherwise we could be risking our lives. 

I agree with laubull about the alcohol. After taking the shot doctors want you to stay away from it for I think a few months as the MTX is suspected to be in the body for about 100 days. though I also read that most of the drug is out of your system in like 2 days. Just use your best judgement.


----------



## chig

I have a question for the ladies that have had their AFs for awhile now after reaching 0. Do you ladies get a few days of brown spotting before your flow actually starts? I have had as much as five days of brown spotting before my red flow starts. My last period I only had two days of brown spotting. This time, I am on my 4th day. I was hoping that it would slowly stop spotting brown, especially since we are going to start trying this cycle. It just worries me...


----------



## libbyloulou

Hi chig, this happened to me after my ectopic and got progressively worse. Had an appointment to see the consultant about it but got pregnant the month before. Still had the brown spotting the month I got pregnant! Hope this helps x


----------



## alleysm

Ive had this before af and after. Im wondering what is going on.. its like my cm is tinged with it..


----------



## chig

Thank you ladies for your response. It is good to know that I am not alone. I guess it is normal. I plan on asking my doctor next week during my appointment. My CM isn't tinted during my ovulation, I just start to spot a few days before AF. On another note, my flow finally started this afternoon after 3 days of brown spotting, which makes my last cycle 28 days. 

I am getting very excited and scared at the same time, but I am ready!!!!


----------



## angelofheaven

hello ladies,
i need some help. i had my blood test result and in a week it dropped from 116 to 98. does this mean that i am going to miscarry? my doctor said that it is supposed to go up and not down! please help me !!!


----------



## alleysm

Do you have any spotting?


----------



## angelofheaven

no spotting!


----------



## alleysm

How are your progesterone levels?


----------



## angelofheaven

sorry i forgot to say that my progesterone dropped from 116 to 98 in a week. is it normal for progesterone levels to fluctuate during the first trimister?


----------



## alleysm

What are your beta numbers in relation to the progesterone?


----------



## angelofheaven

my doctor is not checking them. she said checking progesterone is enough


----------



## alleysm

Given how far along you are your betas are probably fine. I woild suggest you get on progesterone supplements immediately and a minimum of 200mg twice a day. Have you had a scan? Should be able to see heartbeat.


----------



## angelofheaven

i have had 4 scans and saw hearbeat. all seems to be perfect. i am on progesterone supplements 400mg a day but now doctor doubled the dose 800 mg a day.


----------



## alleysm

With all of that being said.. i think you will be alright. No spotting, heartbeat, progesterone supplements. Im sure you will get another scan soon just to check on things. :)


----------



## angelofheaven

i get a scan and blood test every week!!! but i am still frightened because when i had my first miscarriage at 7weeks4days, i saw heartbeat, was on progesterone supplements and didnt have any spotting :((


----------



## alleysm

I dont think the fear will ever leave until youre holding your bundle. It really sounds like youre in great care and everything is being done! ! Big hugs! !


----------



## angelofheaven

thanks very much for the encouragement. i really need it at the moment. i see you had an ectopic - i had one as welll when my tubes seemed to be fine. so strange!


----------



## chig

It seems like the doctors are keeping a close eye on you. I am not sure what it means for your numbers to drop, it seems like everything else seems good, especially since there is a heartbeat. 

I'll be praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## angelofheaven

thanks a lot. i have read on the internet that progesterone tend to fluctuate.. hope all will be ok. thanks for the prayers xxx


----------



## angelofheaven

has anyone heard about Progesterone in Oil (PIO)? Do you know if it is safe to use it? Can anyone give me some info about it pls?


----------



## sbee33

Hi ladies - I've been at zero for a few weeks (took me 6 weeks to get there)! Being at zero made me feel so much better, both physically and emotionally. Now I'm impatiently waiting to see what my cycle does. I did start bleeding as soon as I got to zero and I'm hopeful that was a period, but who knows. I have been charting and I don't think I've o'd yet. Once I have a few cycles, I plan to have an HSG before TTC again.


----------



## cathgibbs

ladies how much did your HCG rise on the 4th day?! My hcg on Friday was in the 800's today (4th day) it has gone up to 1400odd, i know its suppose to rise slightly but im not petrified as the hospital have told me if my HCH has increased any more by Friday im having emergency surgery to remove my tube :-( xxx


----------



## PreshFest

OOh Cath, that doesn't sound good. Your #s almost doubled! Is antoher mtx dose out of the question? A ruptured tube can be very dangerous, so surgery is probably not a bad idea, unfortunately.... I'm so so so sorry. My hcg went up, but it was only like 250 to begin with and then went up to 386 and then started going back down.


----------



## alleysm

Mine went from 2400 to 1300 to 1700. Have you asked about another mtx shot


----------



## chig

Mine went from 8100 to 9000 on day 4 then to 7400 on day 7. I was a little worried too, but the following week it went down to 3200 then 1080 and so forth. I was lucky enough to have my numbers reach 0 by week 5 even with such high numbers to begin with. Hopefully, yours go down by day 7. Just as a note, make sure you have stopped taking your vitamins and decreased your intake of folic acid in foods. 

Good luck hun. :hug:


----------



## autigers55

I cant help you much because I had already mc'd before I got the mtx shots. My hcg was at 13 when I got the first one and then it went up to 19, so my doctor got concerned about a tubal and then made me get another one, but after that second shot my hcg come down and about 2wks after my 2nd shot I got AF. Sorry I wasnt much help but I really hope you do not need surgery. GL!!


----------



## cathgibbs

thanks girls, im petrified, iv been having a few niggles and last night i had a sharp pain in my groin but it dissapeared after a few minutes, i know its meant to rise but for it to nearly double is concerning me, i really dont want to have surgery and i dont want another MTX shot i know i might sound stupid but the thought of either is making me freak out, im hoping they will scan me before making any decisions on Friday as if it has somehow moved from the tube i know surgery is out of the way and thats a hughe relief and if it has somehow travelled to the uterus maybe a D&C would be better, do any of you know if that is possible (moving from the tube to the uterus?) xxxx


----------



## PreshFest

cathgibbs said:


> thanks girls, im petrified, iv been having a few niggles and last night i had a sharp pain in my groin but it dissapeared after a few minutes, i know its meant to rise but for it to nearly double is concerning me, i really dont want to have surgery and i dont want another MTX shot i know i might sound stupid but the thought of either is making me freak out, im hoping they will scan me before making any decisions on Friday as if it has somehow moved from the tube i know surgery is out of the way and thats a hughe relief and if it has somehow travelled to the uterus maybe a D&C would be better, do any of you know if that is possible (moving from the tube to the uterus?) xxxx

I'm not sure if it's possible, but I wouldn't think so. It should have actually implanted in the tube, so it shouldn't move. If it does, that means that it detached and it would have probably died instantly and your numbers wouldn't rise anymore. I'd definitely get another scan to be sure of the location. Sometimes it can implant right where the tube meets the uterus and still be ok... you never know!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun, yeh i think i will, i have only had the one scan and iv been in hospital 5 times since they have found out its an EP, so i think the least they can do now is to re-scan to see exactly where it is and how big/small it has got. 

another question - (i think i may have already asked this but iv researched some more!)

no drinking for 3 weeks - why is this when the drug is out of your system in a few days and the no TTC? believe me i will not be trying until the 3 months is up but why 3 months if the drug is out of the body within a few days does anyone know? xxx


----------



## Laubull

cathgibbs - although the drug is out of your system in a couple of days the effects can be quite long lasting. 

Also I don't think they, the medicial professionals, know how bad the effects are, lets face it who would want to run risk of getting pregnant early if your eggs have been effected and thus your baby will be.

I know 3 months seems like a life time but it will fly by. For me it took 9 weeks for my levels to drop so after that I only had another 3 and I could try again 

x


----------



## cathgibbs

Very true hun, OH and myself have both said we are DEF not trying any earlier than 3 months, im too scared to be honest! our holiday is 2 weeks after the 3 months is up so we might have a holiday baby!! what level were your HCG after the first shot of MTX hun? 

so technically you havent had AF yet is that right? thats mad lol! 

what about sex? when did you start having sex after your EP? we havent dtd for about 4 weeks and its starting to get to me now :-/ xxxx


----------



## Laubull

Holiday baby, that is what I am hoping for, we've just got back from Florida!

My levels were only 600ish when I received the shot, it just took so long to get to negative. But because my levels were so low for so long I had AF before I gotthe all clear, that meant I had my second AF just before our holiday, perfect timing!

I think we waited for about 3 weeks to have sex, neither of us wanted to initially and you're not meant to, however we did cave in, had to use protection though.

Fingers crossed you get to 0 soon and for your holiday baby 
x


----------



## cathgibbs

Florida, lovely!! been a few times and i loved it!!

im hoping my HCG will dramatically decrease by Friday, it has nearly doubled from my first injection on Friday to Monday so im starting to panic!

your HCG was most prob below 100 at that point too, we were just messing around last night - just kissing no sex and i had the most painful twinge in my groin, it scared OH so much he doesnt want sex until holidays bless him! xxx


----------



## Becktoria

Hi everyone,

I had a suspected ectopic and went in for methotrexade shot yesterday afternoon. When do you think I will start having any pain or bleeding? I feel absolutely fine. Is this normal. How did you feel and when did you get any side effects? I hope to god it works coz I really really don't want a 2nd shot. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

hey hun, i had my shot on Friday, i felt a bit sicky after the shot and on Saturday evening i started having some period cramps and then the bleeding turned from brown to red and its been the same level as a period, not heavy but not light, hope your ok? xxx


----------



## Becktoria

Thanks for your reply. Was you bleeding to begin with? I haven't bled at all. My numbers are extremely low anyway so hopefully it won't take to long to decrease. I do feel a bit sickly but apart from that feel ok. I feel like a timebomb waiting to go off waiting for the pain to kick in. Sorry for your loss, hope you are ok xx


----------



## cathgibbs

i just had brown discharge hun wasnt that much to be honest but it had bits of tissue on it and then a day after MTX thats when the bleeding begun, what are you numbers? Mine started off as 800 a week ago then the day we found out it was EP they dropped to 400 then went up to 700 then 2 days later 800 then on the 4th day after MTX it has gone up to 1400, im praying it will drop by Friday xxx


----------



## Becktoria

Have you contacted the hospital to see what they are going to do? They have risen quite a bit. Mine are no way near like that, mine only started at 44 then 48, 58 I think it was then the last one 78. I know then can rise a bit after shot but hope they drop quite quick coz so low. Are they going to give you another shot or do surgery? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Well we have to go back on the 7th day dont we, if they have risen any more then its emergency surgery if they have stayed the same, another shot of MTX if they have dropped by 15% then thats fine, im hoping they would have dropped! oohhhhh yours are real low thats good hun maybe thats why there is no bleed with you? how far along are you? xxx


----------



## Becktoria

I hope your numbers go down for you to avoid another shot or surgery, fingers crossed for you. I still don't feel any pain or bleeding is this normal getting kinda worried, I expected to have some sort of pain xx


----------



## baby_maybe

I didn't have any pain with mine hun, and I only bled properly after about 8 weeks when my numbers were very low, I had on and off spotting up until that point xx


----------



## PreshFest

Becktoria said:


> I hope your numbers go down for you to avoid another shot or surgery, fingers crossed for you. I still don't feel any pain or bleeding is this normal getting kinda worried, I expected to have some sort of pain xx

I think since your numbers are so low it's totally normal not to have any pain or bleeding. The bleeding will come soon, but you will probably not have any pain, so count yourself lucky!! Mine was very painful and I still feel pain on that side just about every day and it was 11 months ago that I had the shot.


----------



## cathgibbs

PreshFest said:


> Becktoria said:
> 
> 
> I hope your numbers go down for you to avoid another shot or surgery, fingers crossed for you. I still don't feel any pain or bleeding is this normal getting kinda worried, I expected to have some sort of pain xx
> 
> I think since your numbers are so low it's totally normal not to have any pain or bleeding. The bleeding will come soon, but you will probably not have any pain, so count yourself lucky!! Mine was very painful and I still feel pain on that side just about every day and it was 11 months ago that I had the shot.Click to expand...

How high were your numbers hun xxx


----------



## jammers77

Becktoria said:


> Have you contacted the hospital to see what they are going to do? They have risen quite a bit. Mine are no way near like that, mine only started at 44 then 48, 58 I think it was then the last one 78. I know then can rise a bit after shot but hope they drop quite quick coz so low. Are they going to give you another shot or do surgery? Xx

Your numbers are almost exactly like mine were. My first hcg check registered at 36 when I was 4w5d. After mtx on May 18, the number went up to 69 iirc (day 4 blood draw), then lowered to 13.6 by week 2. The next week it went up to 15.2, and he gave me a 2nd shot on June 8, then within a day or two it was 0. It took me 3 weeks to get to zero.

Also, as for bleeding, I didn't experience red period or postpartum-like bleeding with the mtx shots like some women do. I did, however, have some dark brown stringy-looking stuff (old blood?) at one point for a few days--required a pantiliner, but not heavy enough for a pad. The only thing I really struggled with after the shots was abdominal cramping. From what I've read, some women bleed a good bit after mtx, and on the other side of the spectrum some may not bleed at all.

Wonderfully enough, on June 10 (2 days after the 2nd mtx shot) I had obvious CM and some right side ovary pain and began bleeding 11 days later! I've had my first AF which was heavier than normal, but otherwise was a normal AF visit. 

Now on Day 10 of the 2nd cycle. My cervix is high and soft feeling, and I'm starting to find an increase of CM. I think my cycle's going to be short this month. I see my OB next week for follow-up, which I'm sure will include a pelvic exam to just make sure all is well again.


----------



## cathgibbs

Waiting to have emergency surgery,tube has ruptured :-( xxx


----------



## alleysm

Oh no!!!! Big hugs!!


----------



## Laubull

Oh Cath I'm sorry, sending you lots of hugs. X


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry hunni, hope your surgery goes ok :hugs:


----------



## autigers55

Aww, I'm sorry!! Hope things go ok and you feel better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## jammers77

Aww, Cath. :( So sorry you're going through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you as you recover.


----------



## Becktoria

Cath Ive only just read your post. I hope you r ok sweetie, so sorry you have to go through all this. Sending you a big hug and a speedy recovery. Let us all know how u are. Lots of love xxx


----------



## chig

So sorry to hear cath.... I hope you are doing okay. Get well soon. :hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

Oh Cath, big hugs to you on the breeze xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you all so much,I'm at home recovering,considering its key hole surgery it leant half hurt lol they managed to save my tube,it had started bleeding 2 weeks ago when I went to a&e with signs of internal bleeding but it stopped on its own thank god!!! Had my hcg checked today and its down to 869 so getting there slowly,yay!!! Xxx


----------



## Becktoria

Cath so glad to hear from you I have been thinking about you. Rest as much as you can. Are you in a lot of pain, I know after my laparoscopy I was and very bruised, know its a totally different experience but understand the pain. Sending u lots of love xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad to hear from you cath and also happy for you that the surgery went well and you got to keep your tube. Take care hunni xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks girls Yeh I'm in pain hun,its my belly button that hurts the most the incision they made on my groin is fine,like you I just feel bruised and tender and yesterday I was sick quite a bit but feel a lot better today and only 71 days till we can try again....yay!!!! Xxx


----------



## autigers55

Glad to hear things went good for you Cath!! Hope you have a speedy recovery and your hcg starts really coming down now!! :D


----------



## chig

Cath, I am glad to hear that they were able to save your tube! I hope your numbers go down quickly and safely...:hugs:


Afm, I am on CD11 and I just had my appointment today with my doctor to have a check-up one last time before we start trying this month. The doctor gave me the go ahead, and told me that they are going to have to keep a close eye on me with my next pregnancy. My doctor said that this time they will start watching my hcg level from the get go to make sure that my number are increasing normally. He also said that once they confirm that my numbers are increasing normally then they will be doing more frequent ultrasounds to make sure things are looking good.

This week is going to be busy week...:winkwink:


----------



## jammers77

Glad you're on the mend Cath, and that you got to keep your tube!


----------



## Laubull

Cath - you go girl with that positive attitude, 71 days will be done before you know it!!

Chig - enjoy your busy week ;-)

X


----------



## Becktoria

Just wanted to ask a quick question. Did any of you ladies take time off work whilst going through your ectopic? I'm due back in work tomorrow but the past couple of days I've been an emotional wreck. I know it's probably justo hormones going back to normal but I feel a mess. I've got daughters 1st anniversary coming up in a couple of weeks, she was born sleeping @ 36weeks, I've been thinking about her constantly and feel very emotional with that too. I have a job that is face to face with public and also I have to see newborn babies a lot due to registrars being based in the office too. Feeling very delicate I can't bare to go to work. :(

Cath how are you? Hope your not in too much pain, I need some of your positivity sprinkle some this way. Xxxx


----------



## alleysm

Beck i know its a bit different here in the us. I have 3 sick days a year and 10 days paid time off. In my situation no one knew so i only took off two days but the mtx made me feel very ill for an entire week. I am so very sorry for tou and will keep you in my thoughts


----------



## Laubull

Hi Beck, I took off a week. According to the notes and advice I got from the nurses they can sign you off for 2 weeks. How long have you been off?

Big hugs for everything you're going through.

x


----------



## Becktoria

I've been off since last tuesday. I think just being pregnant makes me so anxious and emotional because of what happened with my little girl, I had a complete placenta abruption and she cudnt b saved. I think if that hadn't happened I probably would of only took couple days off but im a lot more sensitive now if that makes sense, this is my 2nd loss after her so it brings all those horrible memories back. I can't really explain it. I feel sad right now. I just don't want to see anyone in work I feel very delicate at the minute god help me when it's her actually anniversary. I don't feel so much upset over ectopic because maybe I expected it but it makes me upset that I shudnt have to go through this because if my baby girl was here I wudnt b trying to get pregnant. No of us should have to go through a loss. I've posted on the stillbirth forum too and the ladies r lovely there. So sorry for the moan ladies I just don't know what to do with myself xxx


----------



## Laubull

I am sorry Beck, I can't even comprehend what you have been through :-(

If you need more time off take it, you need to heal.

x


----------



## baby_maybe

Massive massive hugs beck :hugs: I understand how you must be feeling, my first little girl was born at 24+6 and passed away not long after. It was almost 12 years ago now, but some days it still feels so raw it catches me out a little.

Personally if it were me I'd go and get signed off for longer, it took me a couple of weeks to want to leave the house after my ectopic, but after that I did start to feel physically better, the emotional side takes a little longer imo.


----------



## chig

Becktoria, I too had a previous loss that still makes me emotional. I lost my first pregnancy with my little girl at 18 weeks. She was diagnosed with a severe congenital heart syndrome. I was told to make a choice of continuing the pregnancy with a high possibility of still birth or to end the pregnancy. If I continued and the baby was born breathing then her chances of survival was 20%. She would need surgery right away and two more to follow, with low survival rate. I made the tough decision to end the pregnancy and not have my girl suffer through so much right at birth. I was really really sad when her due date approached. You are not alone in feeling the way you do. I took a week off from work. If you need time off, I would take it. You owe it to yourself to heal emotionally. Big hugs your way. :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh bec I'm so sorry to hear its the anniversary of your daughter coming up,I didn't take any time off but I know you can get signed off for 2 weeks,go and see your gp chick and talk to him and tell him that your job includes seeing newborns etc.....:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Beck
Will be thinking of you this week and sending you big squishy cyber cuddles on the breeze.
I took about a week off in total (over two weeks) but I had a jab every second day for 8 days so that made me very sicky every second day so would just come in when i felt up to it. I think you should take off as much time as you need... its only a job and your emotional state is far more important at this stage... Im sure they will understand!
Mwah x


----------



## PreshFest

Renzalxx said:


> Hi Beck
> Will be thinking of you this week and sending you big squishy cyber cuddles on the breeze.
> I took about a week off in total (over two weeks) but I had a jab every second day for 8 days so that made me very sicky every second day so would just come in when i felt up to it. I think you should take off as much time as you need... its only a job and your emotional state is far more important at this stage... Im sure they will understand!
> Mwah x

Renzal, I haven't seen you around in a while! How are you? Testing soon??


----------



## Becktoria

Thank you everybody for your kind words, I feel a lot better today. I went to the doctors and he has signed me off another week he said I'm to take as long as I want and to make sure I don't rush back into work. He was very understanding for a change! 
Chig your post made me cry, life is so unfair that must of been extremely difficult decision, nobody should have to make decisions like that. 
Maybe-baby thanks for making me understand that I'm not going mad and this is normal what I'm feeling, it's nice to talk to people who have had similar experiences, when people share their experiences it shows I'm not on my own in this nightmare. 
Thank you for all your support everybody it really has helped xxx


----------



## Becktoria

Also another quick question. I had the shot


----------



## Becktoria

Also another quick question. I had the shot on Tuesday 26th june, started bleeding yesterday, how long did you bleed for? When I got my shot my levels were only in the 90s last Saturday, Tuesday they went down to 54. I'm hoping this will be quick but just curious how long everybody else bled for, it's really heavy at the minute and I've hot period type pains. Any advice or info would be great thanks xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

I can't help with the bleeding, I didn't get any really for almost 8 weeks after the shot, but my hcg was 13,000 when I got it. The bleed I had leading up to getting to 0 I'm sure was a period rather than anything to do with the previous pregnancy. I hope it doesn't last too long for you though :hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Beck
> Will be thinking of you this week and sending you big squishy cyber cuddles on the breeze.
> I took about a week off in total (over two weeks) but I had a jab every second day for 8 days so that made me very sicky every second day so would just come in when i felt up to it. I think you should take off as much time as you need... its only a job and your emotional state is far more important at this stage... Im sure they will understand!
> Mwah x
> 
> Renzal, I haven't seen you around in a while! How are you? Testing soon??Click to expand...

Hey chicky
Im great and how is everything going with your lil one? Been praying everything will turn out fantastic for you both after all the poo you have been through lately. What is the latest from your doc?
Afm, i am currently on about 3DPO after getting my smiley face on my OPK. First time i have used one and realised that I dont ovulate until about day 18 so that explains where we have been going wrong...:thumbup:
Fingers crossed this is our month!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck renzal, got my fingers crossed that you caught the egg this month :dust:


----------



## BayBeeEm

Greetings all, 

Just wanted to say how much I love this group and how it has been instrumental in me dealing with my loss. You guys are wonderful and the dialogue is insightful. Now, I am off to continue my lurking! Baby dust to everyone!!!!!


----------



## alleysm

Popping in to say hello! I need some help.. my husband is going crazy with symptom spotting.. im 8-9 dpo and had a temp rise this morning.. he is googling and texting me at work. Although its very darling of him, it makes me feel like a broken failure when af shows each month.. how can i handle this?


----------



## autigers55

alleysm - The only thing I can tell you is to not let him know about your temp and to tell him stop symptom spotting because he sounds worse than most women ttc(wasnt trying to be mean, lol)! I know this sounds mean, but just tell him your temp going up doesnt mean anything yet and that it could just be a fluke temp(not saying it is) and to stop stressing you out with so much info. At least that is what I would do! If you just cant bear to tell him to stop, then I guess the only option is to suck it up and let him go crazy with google!! :D

Hope he calms down soon though!! :hugs:

AFM - I havent updated in awhile, but I have been stalking. Hope everyone is going ok. I am in my 2nd tww and I am either 7 or 8dpo today and I am patiently waiting to test either Monday or Tuesday because AF is due either Wednesday or Thursday. So fx'd that I caught an egg this cycle because I just found out my SIL is pregnant and she and I both would love for us to be pregnant together!! 

Sending outs lost of baby dust for everyone!! :dust:


----------



## cathgibbs

Beck i think my bleeding lasted for about 2 weeks hun yours maybe less tho!! 

AFM iv just come out of hospital AGAIN!! had an abcess developing behind my navel from the laparoscopy ggrrrrrrr counting down the days till we can try again!!! yay! xxx


----------



## Becktoria

Hope your feeling better soon Cath you been put on antibiotics? Hospital rang my bloods have dropped to 6 yipeeeeee. So glad I can now get the ball rolling for ivf. I was bleeding really heavy yesterday but now really light like an end if a period, is it Normal to only bleed a few days? Xxx


----------



## Becktoria

Just wanted to say thanks for all your support ladies :) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh I'm glad its coming right down for you chick,I didn't realise you will be having ivf,is it on the nhs,how many tries do you get is it 3? Xxx


----------



## Becktoria

No Cath we have to pay for it ourselves as we already have a 5year old. I was told i had blocked tubes in may from lap &dye op thats probably why I had ectopic. We can't afford ivf so we are going down the egg share route where I give away some of my eggs to another couple who can't produce their own and they pay for mine and the hubby's ivf. We still have to pay for consultations, tests etc but not the actual ivf bit, fingers crossed I can do it , they have to test u first. It's been a long 12 months since I lost my baby daughter, it's hard to get my head around that tubes are blocked. Fingers crossed for a 2013 rainbow. Xxxdo you think my levels will b 0 by end of week? Xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh bless you hun,they should be 0 by end of week are you scheduled to go back for any more bloods? It's soooooo much money isn't it,any idea how they are blocked or is it just 'one of those things' as soon as your levels are 0 you can start the ball rolling is it hun? Xxx


----------



## chig

Cath, I hope you are feeling better. You have been through so much. Good luck with everything. 

Arm, I am not sure what is going on with my cycle. I only had watery CM and never got the egg white kind. According to fertility friend, I was suppose to be ovulating this weekend, but with my temp rising, it now says that I already ovulated on CD11. Today is CD15. DH and I did dtd a few time before, so I hope I didn't miss it. Is it possible that I still haven't ovulated? Why do things have to get complicated the cycle we decide to start???


----------



## alleysm

chig said:


> Cath, I hope you are feeling better. You have been through so much. Good luck with everything.
> 
> Arm, I am not sure what is going on with my cycle. I only had watery CM and never got the egg white kind. According to fertility friend, I was suppose to be ovulating this weekend, but with my temp rising, it now says that I already ovulated on CD11. Today is CD15. DH and I did dtd a few time before, so I hope I didn't miss it. Is it possible that I still haven't ovulated? Why do things have to get complicated the cycle we decide to start???

Im with you on this.. never saw ewcm... ff says i ovulated on cd16 of i disregard two temps (was sick ) but if i dont disregard its cd 17... who the hell knows! Now im looking at my temps and wondering how progesterone is affecting them... ahhhhh! So many variables!


----------



## Becktoria

They think it's down to scar tissue Cath, probably from after giving birth to my sleeping angel. I had retained placenta and got an infection but didn't know for over 2 weeks after having her. Had d&c done on her due date of all days and was on drip for antibiotics. I was very poorly, so they think it's from that. Fingers crossed I get my 2013 rainbow xxx


----------



## Becktoria

Sorry to keep asking questions but all I got from hospital was a leaflet that didn't explain much.
When do I start taking folic acid again? And also I've heard you can't drink after taking methotrexade is this true? My levels were 6 yesterday, could really do with a couple of glasses of wine after a stressful two weeks do you think it will be ok now? Xx


----------



## chig

Becktoria said:


> Sorry to keep asking questions but all I got from hospital was a leaflet that didn't explain much.
> When do I start taking folic acid again? And also I've heard you can't drink after taking methotrexade is this true? My levels were 6 yesterday, could really do with a couple of glasses of wine after a stressful two weeks do you think it will be ok now? Xx

I was told to start taking my prenatal vitamins after my numbers are at 0. You should avoid alcohol because the drug affects your liver and can't process the alcohol. I have read to not drink for like 3 months. I think a glass of wine here and there should be fine though. I stayed away from it for 100 days. I hope you recover soon...:hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi hunni, I drank before my numbers got to 0, I needed it after all the stress. Just take it easy if you do, but I'm sure a glass or two will be fine :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww hun thats so sad :-( i have read that infections can cause ectopics which then mean tubes getting damagedf, i got everything x for you for next year!! Re your question dont take no vitamins until 0 and they advise not to drink my levels today are 351 but i think ill be having a drink in a weeks time, after everything thats happened these past 2 weeks i need one lol xxx


----------



## chig

alleysm said:


> chig said:
> 
> 
> Cath, I hope you are feeling better. You have been through so much. Good luck with everything.
> 
> Arm, I am not sure what is going on with my cycle. I only had watery CM and never got the egg white kind. According to fertility friend, I was suppose to be ovulating this weekend, but with my temp rising, it now says that I already ovulated on CD11. Today is CD15. DH and I did dtd a few time before, so I hope I didn't miss it. Is it possible that I still haven't ovulated? Why do things have to get complicated the cycle we decide to start???
> 
> Im with you on this.. never saw ewcm... ff says i ovulated on cd16 of i disregard two temps (was sick ) but if i dont disregard its cd 17... who the hell knows! Now im looking at my temps and wondering how progesterone is affecting them... ahhhhh! So many variables!Click to expand...

Well, I spoke too soon. I got a little bit of EWCM yesterday afternoon, so DH and i did the baby dance just in case we still had a chance. Then this morning, my temp dropped again so FF went back to this weekend as being my ovulation time. I really hope we caught the eggie. We will probably dtd today just to make sure! I guess only time will tell...but you are right there are so many variables. I don't know how accurate my temps are because I have been going to sleep late for the last few nights...Good luck to you!


----------



## Renzalxx

chig said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chig said:
> 
> 
> Cath, I hope you are feeling better. You have been through so much. Good luck with everything.
> 
> Arm, I am not sure what is going on with my cycle. I only had watery CM and never got the egg white kind. According to fertility friend, I was suppose to be ovulating this weekend, but with my temp rising, it now says that I already ovulated on CD11. Today is CD15. DH and I did dtd a few time before, so I hope I didn't miss it. Is it possible that I still haven't ovulated? Why do things have to get complicated the cycle we decide to start???
> 
> Im with you on this.. never saw ewcm... ff says i ovulated on cd16 of i disregard two temps (was sick ) but if i dont disregard its cd 17... who the hell knows! Now im looking at my temps and wondering how progesterone is affecting them... ahhhhh! So many variables!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I spoke too soon. I got a little bit of EWCM yesterday afternoon, so DH and i did the baby dance just in case we still had a chance. Then this morning, my temp dropped again so FF went back to this weekend as being my ovulation time. I really hope we caught the eggie. We will probably dtd today just to make sure! I guess only time will tell...but you are right there are so many variables. I don't know how accurate my temps are because I have been going to sleep late for the last few nights...Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Yay for fertile CM Chig, i didnt get my smiley face on my OPK until i was about CD18 so maybe you just ovulated a little later than usual... good luck catching that eggie hun - keep us posted. Im on the tww so hopefully will have some good news by next week.... x


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi ladies, I haven't posted much lately, but last week I got my bfp. Only to be followed today by bleeding :cry: I haven't contacted the epau as I don't want to get caught up in their procedures again (it totally screwed me up last time), I think I'm just going to wait it out and see what happens. Hopefully it's not an ectopic, although I have 0 pain just bleeding at the moment.


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun :hugs: what is the bleeding like? how far gone do you think you are,i dont blame you for not going to the epau hun, its such a drawn out process xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Well its dark red, not enough to reach the pad at present, but definitely there. I had a bit of a clot this morning too so assume this pg is on it's way out. However I took another hpt a moment ago and it was still really dark so maybe all is not lost? Anyway despite what I said earlier about not wanting to go to epau again I've called the doc to ask for a referral. To put my mind at rest that it's not another ectopic above all else. I'll keep you girls updated :flower:


----------



## alleysm

Please keep is updated


----------



## chig

I am so sorry baby_maybe :hugs: I am glad you are going to go to the doctors. You have to make sure you are safe. I hope it is not another ectopic and that you will recover more quicker. Take care and keep us updated...


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh hun just to rule it out, as they say after you have had one your more prone to another one, good luck chick and let us know xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Thank you ladies :hugs: you are all so lovely. I'll keep you informed once I know a bit more.


----------



## cathgibbs

you having any pain with the bleeding hun? just remember.......some women bleed throughout pregnancy xxxx


----------



## PreshFest

SO sorry to hear that Baby_maybe! I really hope it turns out to be nothing. I can't wait for an update....Good luck!!!

And good luck to those of you in the TWW!! Eeek!! Renzal, when are you testing?


----------



## baby_maybe

Not really having any pain no. Just the odd cramp, but I've been having those since about a week before my af was due. Still not had my phone call :coffee:


----------



## baby_maybe

Doc has done me an urgent referral to epau due to the previous ectopic. I should get a call from them in the morning to arrange. Obviously hoping for a healthy peanut and please let it not be an ectopic this time!


----------



## PreshFest

I'm pulling for you girlie. I had a mc after my ectopic so I've somewhat been where you are now. So scary and just awful. I'm hoping you are just having a hemorrhage like I'm having now........... fingers crossed!!!


----------



## autigers55

Sorry to hear that baby_maybe! I hope everything turns out to be fine!! :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thank you ladies. I'll keep you updated in the morning when I hear from epau. Thank you again for your lovely comments :hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

Oh that is pooey news BabyMaybe... will be thinking of you and sending you loads of good luck on the breeze x Hopefully its just some old blood up there from implantation or your eggie getting comfy.... GOOD LUCK!

Hey Preshy, i am about 7dpo at the moment so will probably test on the weekend... i have a whole drawer of Ebay pregnancy tests (and a couple of FRER) so it has been very hard not to get POAS fever as I normally do... heh heh! AF is due on Monday so fingers crossed this is our month.. eeeeek! 

How is things going with you hun?


----------



## Angelinheaven

hello ladies


----------



## baby_maybe

I have had a call from epau and they are going to scan me tomorrow at 11.45am. Still have some blood present and although I would like to be positive, I can't help feeling that this is happening the same way as it did last time and the outcome will be not be a good one. I'll update tomorrow after the scan xx


----------



## cathgibbs

i have everything x for yu hun, much pain or has that gone? xxx


----------



## chig

Good luck with the scan baby maybe. Send you lots of baby dust your way in hopes everything will be just fine. 

Afm, fertility friend is back to plotting CD11 as my ovulation day...we dtd two days and four days prior. I hope we caught it! With the current plotting, that puts me at 7 dpo today. I might be testing next week! Renzalxx, you and I are practically on the same cycle this time around! When are you going to test? I will be on vacation for a week starting tomorrow, so that will help me through the tww.


----------



## alleysm

Cramps cramps cramps.. 12 or 13 dpo..not really sure .. ff has a mind of its own this cycle.. 4 days of mild cramping.. some really strange cm.. is the progesterone or the vitamin cocktail or my old ass eggs or my normally short luteal phase psyching me out .... maybe its my darling husband symptom spotting thats driving me mad... ive decided that ttc is now more of an addiction than a beautiful journey ... lmao.. send me the hug myself jacket and put me in a padded room stat!


----------



## PreshFest

alleysm said:


> Cramps cramps cramps.. 12 or 13 dpo..not really sure .. ff has a mind of its own this cycle.. 4 days of mild cramping.. some really strange cm.. is the progesterone or the vitamin cocktail or my old ass eggs or my normally short luteal phase psyching me out .... maybe its my darling husband symptom spotting thats driving me mad... ive decided that ttc is now more of an addiction than a beautiful journey ... lmao.. send me the hug myself jacket and put me in a padded room stat!

You are so funny. I totally agree about ttc being an addiction, though!

Renzal, I got my BFP at 9dpo this time. I LOVE POAS, so I see no harm in it!

AFM, approaching 2nd tri and I'm so excited! I still have the subchorionic hemorrhage, but have still not had any symptoms of it so I'm hoping it goes away soon. I have my gender scan scheduled for August 17th, so that's pretty exciting!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies its been 18 days since MTX and 11 days since my laporscopy and today im having real bad pain AGAIN in my left hand side (side of ectopic) has anyone had this or is it just that my body hates me so much its throwing everything at me to test my patience?!!? xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Cath it's been almost a year since I had my mtx shot and I still get pain just about every day on that side. The docs are assuming it's scar tissue leftover, but we don't really know. If I get gas or sometimes when I go to the bathroom it hurts more because it has to pass right by there, I guess. Very odd. But even now at 13 wks pregnant it still hurts frequently.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats what it feels like hun! Sunday i literally thought i was having very slight contractions, i was bleeding quite a bit and had shooting pains down my groin and around to my bum sooooo weird, i decided to go to the toilet and i was sat there for an hour cause i was in that much pain, today its more like a trapped wind feeling but its okish when im sat but trying to get up and walking 'oh dear lord it hurts lol im glad its just not me lol xxx


----------



## PreshFest

I also got majorly constipated after the mtx.........that hurt worse than anything. I could barely walk!


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh and me hun but i think it might have been more to the laporoscopy with me lol i didnt go for 9 days.................................ouch lol!! the things us women go through init hun!! at least you've got your sticky been now chick so its all worth it  xxx


----------



## autigers55

alleysm - I am 11 or 12 dpo today and I have been having bad cramps since Sunday. I keep thinking it is AF but last night my boobs starting hurting bad while laying down, but now it is gone?? :shrug: My temp was also up this morning, but not sure if it is acurate because I havent temped since cd 1. I also agree that ttc is an addiction, everytime I say I am going to give up, I never do, lol.

cath - Sorry your having pain! Sometimes I get a pain in my left hip, but not sure what it is because my doc wasnt 100% sure I had a ectopic. Maybe the some of the pain is maybe due to constipation. Like Presh I had constipation so bad from the shot I could hardly walk or even sit. Hope it gets better!!


----------



## Becktoria

Hi everyone bit of advice again!! Well my levels as of last Friday were 6 do hospital discharged me, will have a follow up with miscarriage specialist in couple of months but going for ivf anyway. I asked if I should start taking my folic acid again now as I know the methotrexade depletes all this. She said no I don't need to take it until I get my BFP again. I thought you are meant to take it once levels got to 0 especially because of methotrexade. I've heard that you need to build this up again, I know u won't b ttc anyway until end of year with ivf clinic. What the nurse told me is incorrect surely. I've even heard people take double folic acid because of shot. What you guys think should I start taking my vitamins while we are waiting ttc. I feel as though this hospital haven't a clue about anything I won't be going back there! Xx


----------



## autigers55

Becktoria - I dont know what they were thinking, but as soon as you hcg level is 0 start taking your vitamins. Those shots completely wiped out all the folic acid in your system and you do need to build it up. I didnt take a lot of folic acid I just did 1200mcg(1.2mg) and by the time I was ttc again my folic acid levels were fine. So as soon as you know your at 0 or below start you vitamins hun and forget what the nurse/doc told you. :D


----------



## Renzalxx

cathgibbs said:


> Thats what it feels like hun! Sunday i literally thought i was having very slight contractions, i was bleeding quite a bit and had shooting pains down my groin and around to my bum sooooo weird, i decided to go to the toilet and i was sat there for an hour cause i was in that much pain, today its more like a trapped wind feeling but its okish when im sat but trying to get up and walking 'oh dear lord it hurts lol im glad its just not me lol xxx

Hey Cath
The MTX causes this awful consipation pain (like you have just sat on a sharp pencil...ouch)... it will go away in a few days... try and get some metamucil or fiber into you and that should help.. poor luvvie, hang in there x


----------



## Renzalxx

Hey CHig
Yep, we are definately on the same cycle as i am on DPO8 today... Yaaaaay! Fingers crossed that this is our month chickadee... enjoy your vacation, relax and we can POAS this weekend... fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Renzalxx said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Thats what it feels like hun! Sunday i literally thought i was having very slight contractions, i was bleeding quite a bit and had shooting pains down my groin and around to my bum sooooo weird, i decided to go to the toilet and i was sat there for an hour cause i was in that much pain, today its more like a trapped wind feeling but its okish when im sat but trying to get up and walking 'oh dear lord it hurts lol im glad its just not me lol xxx
> 
> Hey Cath
> The MTX causes this awful consipation pain (like you have just sat on a sharp pencil...ouch)... it will go away in a few days... try and get some metamucil or fiber into you and that should help.. poor luvvie, hang in there xClick to expand...

Well thats what i thought it was but i had MTX on the 22nd June and was going to the loo ok until i had my Laporoscopy then i didnt go for 9 whole days!!! That was OUCH lol but since last Friday iv been going every day so i think im back to normal now, i think it maybe my body getting rid of everything as my levels have dropped from 1400 to 351 within 10 days, thank you though hun xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Updated my journal if you fancy a read, but in short ovaries and tubes are clear :happydance: They saw a promising looking gest. sac in my uterus, but although they could see a little shadow of something weren't able to confirm 100% that it was a yolk sack. I have a repeat scan booked for next weds, where hopefully we will see more, fx!

Thank you for all your support ladies :hugs:

Oh and becktoria, I take 3mg of folic acid a day, have done since my hcg was 0 :)


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh great news hun!!! so happy for you! i bet thats a big relief!!!

quick question, where did you get your folic acid from? i cant find any higher than 400mlg xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Thank you cath :)

I just take 7 of the 400mcg ones at the same time! lol and then get another 400mcg in my pre-natal/pregnancy vitamin.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahha you know what? i asked on the other thread im part of how can i get a higher dosage of FA and if i just take multiple amount of FA will that mean the dose is increased, i sound so thick at times lol! I think ill do the same as you then hun!! how many months has it been since EP hun xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

I had the metho shot on the 5th March, so just over 4 months now. I had what they call a 'pregnancy of unknown location' since I had an empty sac in utero and then a suspicious looking cycstic area on my left ovary. They couldn't see my right tube or ovary at all (both times they scanned) and my hcg was still rising even though nothing was growing. They decided to treat with metho 'just in case'. It took 9 weeks for my hcg to get to 0, that was the toughest part for me, having to get bloods done every week and not having proper closure until they'd finally got to 0 and I started bleeding properly.


----------



## cathgibbs

What were your levels at the highest hun? that is such a weird pregnancy? it makes you think how the hell can it just implant wherever it feels like?!?! I understand what you mean about tests etci had MTX on 22nd June and since then iv been admitted twice and must have had about 10 blood tests, they wanted me to go back every 48 hours but iv told them im only coming weekly, they have dropped from 1400 - 341 in over a week lol im fed up of going there xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

They were 13,000 on the day I had the shot I think. Goodness knows how many times I had blood taken, I think I posted a list in this thread a while back, but it was 2-3 times a week to start with and then once a week for the last 6 or 7 I think. They had to swap veins in the end as some scar tissue built up in the one they started off using!


----------



## Renzalxx

Fingers crossed for you BabyMabe xxx


----------



## chig

Glad to hear the good news babymaybe!!! I hope you gets one more good news next Wednesday too!! Hang in there. :flower:


----------



## jammers77

cathgibbs said:


> Thats what it feels like hun! Sunday i literally thought i was having very slight contractions, i was bleeding quite a bit and had shooting pains down my groin and around to my bum sooooo weird, i decided to go to the toilet and i was sat there for an hour cause i was in that much pain, today its more like a trapped wind feeling but its okish when im sat but trying to get up and walking 'oh dear lord it hurts lol im glad its just not me lol xxx

I still get the slight discomfort in my rectal area (sorry, TMI), which was my biggest symptom of ectopic. It's been two months since I found out it was ectopic.

AFM, it's just been over 2 months since I found out I was pregnant. I had a hard day yesterday. This coming Saturday I'd turn 14 weeks. Every Saturday I think about it; it's hard not to at this point.

My cycle this month has been wonky. This is my first full cycle after the last MTX shot. I'm wondering if this is an anovulatory cycle. I saw my OB on the 3rd (day 14 of cycle) and I had some major CM, and he confirmed that all signs indicated that I'd release that egg at any moment. Three days later, my cervix was low, closed, and dry, so we dtd for three days straight. It was the first time we'd been intimate since the last week of April!!! Then this past Tuesday (day 21 of cycle), my cervix rose a bit, got mushy feeling, I had some massive stretchy white mucus, and massive back cramping and (TMI here) several trips to the toilet (loose bowels). Naturally, I was scared out of my mind because we'd had 3 days of dtd with the recent episode just two nights before. Yesterday, though, my cervix was back low again and dry. Today (day 23) my temperature is about the same--hasn't had a big shift. I'm stumped. I've no idea what's going on. Scared I'll wind up pregnant, so I've been downing my raspberry tea in the hopes that if a little bean was conceived that maybe my uterus will make it stick. I just dunno anymore--I guess my body is screwed up!! :shrug:

https://www.tcoyf.com/members/jammers/charts/1.aspx Here's chart to show you my funky cycle.


----------



## chig

I know the feeling of feeling that your body is screwed up. So while I have been waiting to try, my body was somewhat normal. 5 cycles later, we decide to start trying, i think that it should be the most normal yet...instead it is the weirdest of them all. Fertility friend has been jumping around on what day I actually ovulated. It first predicted it would be around cd13-cd15. Then it tells me I oved on cd11, then jumped back to cd14, then back to cd11 and now cd16! What the heck is going on???? I am just glad that dh and I have been dtd regularly throughout this cycle! I don't want to miss out on any opportunity. 

I might go crazy if I over analyze this to much. :wacko: I am going to just enjoy :sex: until my bfp or until the witch shows...


----------



## jammers77

Ugh, chig, I can so relate! It's so frustrating, and I'm not even at the point where you are (ready to BD)! I guess I'll likely go mad when I'm ready to go that route! I've got my fingers crossed that you'll find the right day to snag the egg this month!!

ETA: UGH!! Cervix has changed again. It's now mushy, mid-way up, very mucusy (milky white but mucusy and stretchy). I sure hope this off and on again stuff resolves soon. Driving me bonkers!


----------



## Renzalxx

:bfp:BFP for me at 10dpo....my earliest one to date....YIPPPPPPEEEEEEEEE! Can't believe it! I love you opk kit xxxx


----------



## PreshFest

Wooooohooooo Renzal!!!! Congrats! Eeeeekkk!!!!! So so so happy for you!!


----------



## chig

OMG!!!!! Congrats Renzallx!!!! Whoop whooop!!!:happydance: I am super happy for you! Wishing you a h&h 9 months! I will be testing soon. It would be great to be bump buddies.


----------



## Renzalxx

For sure chig....have everything crossed for you hunny x look forward to seeing your BFP on here soon....


----------



## Laubull

CONGRATULATIONS Renzal that is amazing news


----------



## alleysm

Super excited for you renz! When are you going for labs?


----------



## baby_maybe

Well done Renzal, so exciting!! :dance: H&h 9 months to you hunni :flower:


----------



## autigers55

Congratulations Renzal!!


----------



## libbyloulou

Yay! I've been checking in to see if there has been any news from you and this has made my day! Congratulations!! So excited for you!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Awww thanks ladies for all your messages of support, i am super excited, just very cautious of course.:wacko:
Think I will go for my bloods later this week (build up my hcg for a few days) as my ob sent me a referral after my mc for when I fell pregnant again...Fingers crossed this is our forever baby.... :thumbup:
Too funny, just signed up for the gym around the corner from us for 12 months... dang!


----------



## cathgibbs

Congrats hun!!! xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

:wave: Hi libby, how are you and triplets doing??


----------



## GrkGrl

Congrats Renzall! How exciting!! How are you feeling? Did you just know that you were preg?

I am currently 7 dpo... I think. Do you count O on the day you get it from an opk, or the next day? Anyway, i thought I was feeling symptoms (slightly tender BB's, emotional, tired) but they went away today and now I seem to have no symptoms at all. I took one test already and BFN. I am waiting a couple of days to take another. 

Keep the good news coming everyone!! It is so inspiring!!


----------



## libbyloulou

Hi Baby maybe, I'm doing ok thanks. The babies are good. One of the triplet has quite a bit less fluid than the others so they are keeping a close eye. I feel so anxious for them but am 22 weeks now and every week that passes I feel better. 

How are you doing? X


----------



## jammers77

Aww, Renzal. So happy for you!! Crossing my fingers that this one will be a good sticky baby!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

GrkGrl said:


> Congrats Renzall! How exciting!! How are you feeling? Did you just know that you were preg?
> 
> I am currently 7 dpo... I think. Do you count O on the day you get it from an opk, or the next day? Anyway, i thought I was feeling symptoms (slightly tender BB's, emotional, tired) but they went away today and now I seem to have no symptoms at all. I took one test already and BFN. I am waiting a couple of days to take another.
> 
> Keep the good news coming everyone!! It is so inspiring!!

Hey GrkGrl
Not really, took a sneaky internet cheapie test on Friday (9DPO) and went out for dinner - when i got home I could just vaguely see a faint line but put it down to evap. Did an FRER first thing Sat morning and TA-DAH! I am only 4w3d but feel blah! Hope its a good sign.... Keep testing girly.. hopefully that BFP will show up soon - 7DPO is still too early as your eggie takes at least 7 - 10 days to implant then approx 2 days to produce enough HCG to give you a positive so hang in there.... xxx will be looking for your BFP on here soon x:happydance:

LibbyLou... I have been so excited watching your pregnancy progress... cant wait for your instant family to make their entrance into the world...:yipee:


----------



## baby_maybe

libbyloulou said:


> Hi Baby maybe, I'm doing ok thanks. The babies are good. One of the triplet has quite a bit less fluid than the others so they are keeping a close eye. I feel so anxious for them but am 22 weeks now and every week that passes I feel better.
> 
> How are you doing? X

Well I got my bfp a couple of weeks ago, but had a bit of bleeding so went for an early scan last week. They saw a sac and yolk in the right place, so I'm going back tomorrow and hoping that I will see a little heart beating away in there. I'm so nervous about it, I haven't even got a ticker or anything yet!

I've heard the fluid issue in multiples can be quite common, have they said what the plan is if the fluid stays low? I'm sure they're keeping such a close eye on you with 3 in there and you're almost at viability now too :)


----------



## cathgibbs

how many weeks are you baby? xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Well according to lmp I should be 7+1 today, but I think I'm more like 6+1 due to ov signs being a week later than they should have been!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww thats fab!!! i think more 6+1 especially as there was only a sac and yolk etc last week this week you will see the little heart fluttering like mad hun  have they checked your HCg or anything chick? xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

No they haven't checked hcg. I'd be happy if they didn't have to to be honest! I think because they were happy with last weeks scan there was no need for bloods to be done. Depending on what happens tomorrow i.e if there is a baby there or not, will determine if they do bloods I suppose!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh i know what you mean hun, im a bugger for it lol as soon as i get that BFP im off to the drs requesting a HCG and Prog count haha it puts my mind at ease slightly. they wont be taking your blood tomorrow hun as there will be no need they will see all that they need to see tomorrow  xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks cath I hope so. Fx to me for tomorrow, I'll come in and update once I've had my scan :)


----------



## PreshFest

Good luck at your appt Baby_Maybe!!!!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Good luck tomorrow babymaybe, will be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, I haven't been on in awhile... A little over 2 weeks ago we lost our little girl at 21 weeks. It's been a difficult time for me and my husband but we are healing with time. 

I popped back on here and saw Renzal's BFP and I just wanted to congratulate you! Hearing your good news put a smile on my face and makes me excited about my future rainbow baby even though I'm missing my little one so much. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Gwen I am so so sorry hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PreshFest

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on in awhile... A little over 2 weeks ago we lost our little girl at 21 weeks. It's been a difficult time for me and my husband but we are healing with time.
> 
> I popped back on here and saw Renzal's BFP and I just wanted to congratulate you! Hearing your good news put a smile on my face and makes me excited about my future rainbow baby even though I'm missing my little one so much. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Gweny... I am So sorry to hear this. I hope you are doing ok.. Major hugs to you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

oh Gweny I am so sorry, sending big hugs your way xxxxx


----------



## autigers55

Good Luck at your appointment tomorrow baby_maybe!!

Gweny - I am so sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## jammers77

I'm so sorry, Gwenylovey. Prayers going out for you. ((hugs))


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh gweny, I'm so so sorry hunni. I lost my first LO at 24 weeks, if you ever need to talk feel free to PM me. Massive, massive :hugs:


----------



## chig

Gweny, I was so sad after reading your post. I am so so sorry for your loss. I lost my baby girl at 18 weeks and I can understand your pain. Please feel free to message me if you ever want to talk or need a shoulder to cry on. Sending you a big hug :hugs:

Baby_maybe, good luck tomorrow. Keep us posted.


----------



## Renzalxx

Oh gweny, i am having a little cry for you sweets... so very very sorry to hear your news... here for you anytime xxx


----------



## JPARR01

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on in awhile... A little over 2 weeks ago we lost our little girl at 21 weeks. It's been a difficult time for me and my husband but we are healing with time.
> 
> I popped back on here and saw Renzal's BFP and I just wanted to congratulate you! Hearing your good news put a smile on my face and makes me excited about my future rainbow baby even though I'm missing my little one so much. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)

I am so sorry to hear this Gwen... :hugs: Sending prayers your way. xoxo


----------



## baby_maybe

Well I had my scan girls and we saw the hb :dance: Still very early, but looking good :)


----------



## cathgibbs

YAY!!! you must be over the moon! xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

I am :) Although I'm still very cautious and have all sorts going through my head with things that could go wrong between now and the next time I get a scan!!


----------



## cathgibbs

your chances decrease dramatically hun - but i understand i would be the same  xxx


----------



## Gwenylovey

baby_maybe said:


> Well I had my scan girls and we saw the hb :dance: Still very early, but looking good :)

Great news! Happy to hear it :)


----------



## chig

Yayyyyyy baby_maybe!!!!!:happydance: I am so happy to hear the good news. You must be on :cloud9:

I can understand you still being nervous, but hearing that heartbeat is really a good sign!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Yay Baby-Maybe... that is fab news hun... bet your relieved.

Chigstar... when are you going to POAS luvvie???? Must be nearly time yes?


----------



## baby_maybe

I certainly am, still thinking all sorts but its looking good for now :)


----------



## PreshFest

Baby_maybe that is AWESOME news!! And it's true.. if you see the hb and it's good and strong for how far along you are, then your odds of something going wrong really decrease. 

It's in the right place and the heart is beating! That's two hurdles you've crossed already!!!!! CONGRATS!

And yes... CHIG... when are you testing!?!?!!!!!!!????


----------



## PreshFest

Renzal, I hope you are feeling well! Have you decided when to go for bloods?


----------



## BayBeeEm

Greetings all, 

I think its about time that I come out of the shadows. First, let me start by saying that this group rocks :happydance:. I started stalking this thread in April. At times I feel like I know everyone so well that I sometimes forget that I've never posted therefore no one knows me! Originally, I joined to learn from all of you, and your experiences. As my signature suggests, I had a suspected ectopic (HCG numbers doubled by the week instead of every two days). My doctor decided that the best course of action was to terminate the pregnancy with MTX. :cry: and :cry: some more. This was our first pregnancy. Its been nearly 3 plus months now and my cycle is back to normal. Welp, that's me in a summary! You'll be hearing more from me with time. 

This thread's biggest fan, 

BaybeeEm


----------



## PreshFest

Hi Em! Sorry you are here, but welcome!! Are you ttc again now?


----------



## Laubull

Welcome BaybeeEm, I am sorry you've had to join us :-( Have you started trying? x


----------



## JPARR01

Welcome bay!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Thank you all! Yes, I am officially TTC. IMy doctor is of the school of thought that you don't have to wait 3 months because MTX resides in the body for 2 weeks due to its short half life and the small dose administered. That being said, I waited for my cycle to return to normal and for nearly 2.5 months. Additionally, I am taking my prenatal plus extra folic.


----------



## Laubull

Yea, glad you're TTC! There's lots of girlies who've had success following an ectopic or methotrexate treatment so I hope that gives you confidence  x


----------



## GrkGrl

Yay for the HB! How exciting!!

Question for your pregnant ladies - did any of your little beans come from your "bad" side? 

AFM- I got my period. So, 14 days until I can start trying again. :( Oh well, helps me build up my Folic Acid a little more, I guess.


----------



## cathgibbs

Has anyone else ttc before the 3 months is up? im thinking of it, my levels as of the 15th were 171 so waiting for them to go to 0, ill be taking 3xfolic acid daily and my pregnancy supplements - we were set on waiting until Sept 14th but just found out my grandfather has terminal cancer and the 2 times i have been pregnant he has been over the moon so ideally i would love for him to see me pregnant before he passes xxx


----------



## BayBeeEm

Laubull said:


> Yea, glad you're TTC! There's lots of girlies who've had success following an ectopic or methotrexate treatment so I hope that gives you confidence  x

I remain optomistic! I had an HSG on the 8th of this month just to make sure that everything was intact. I didn't have any of the prerequisite conditions for an ectopic so I was curious as to how one would happen. The HSG was beautiful, the doctor barely injected the contrast dye and it traveled through and out of the tube. So the final thought was "Sometimes these things just happen." Althought there was no answer to the mystery, I was happy to know that my tubes were in working order.


----------



## BayBeeEm

cathgibbs said:


> Has anyone else ttc before the 3 months is up? im thinking of it, my levels as of the 15th were 171 so waiting for them to go to 0, ill be taking 3xfolic acid daily and my pregnancy supplements - we were set on waiting until Sept 14th but just found out my grandfather has terminal cancer and the 2 times i have been pregnant he has been over the moon so ideally i would love for him to see me pregnant before he passes xxx

Bmp

I started at 2.5 months but could have started sooner.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun, its been 4 weeks tomorrow that MTX was administered, i think AF wont be here until 1st 2nd week of august so by the time i do OV etc it will be 3 months lol! xxx


----------



## BayBeeEm

cathgibbs said:


> Thanks hun, its been 4 weeks tomorrow that MTX was administered, i think AF wont be here until 1st 2nd week of august so by the time i do OV etc it will be 3 months lol! xxx

Isn't that the truth! I nearly made it to the 3 month mark but my cycle showed just a bit earlier.

Let me rephrase what I said earlier. I could have started earlier had my period come earlier. Not that I really waited longer than the requirement. Sorry, multitasking isn't my best trait. 

Interesting to note, I ovulated 2 weeks before my first period and of course two weeks after. This was unexpected given that my HCG levels hadn't reached 0 yet. My doctor thought I wouldn't get back to normal until mid August. 

I have my fingers, toes and eyes crossed that things will happen for your soonest! The wait is a difficult one!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhmmmm interesting, i might start using my OPKs now to see if I OV then make a note of dates etc!!

Thank you hun! i hope you get your BFP VERY soon!! xxx


----------



## BayBeeEm

cathgibbs said:


> Hhmmmm interesting, i might start using my OPKs now to see if I OV then make a note of dates etc!!
> 
> Thank you hun! i hope you get your BFP VERY soon!! xxx

Thank you!


----------



## Laubull

I had a period too (thus ovulated) while still being treated. The nurse figured it was because my levels had been so low for so long (getting from 700 to 0 took 10 weeks!) my body started a cycle regardless. x


----------



## BayBeeEm

Laubull said:


> I had a period too (thus ovulated) while still being treated. The nurse figured it was because my levels had been so low for so long (getting from 700 to 0 took 10 weeks!) my body started a cycle regardless. x

10 weeks! I guess I have no right to comoplain about mine. I thought it was taking forever and it took aobut 8 weeks to go from 1600 - 0. Ridiculous! I am greatful that our bodies were quick to catch clue and get back to business while the HCG craweld back to 0.


----------



## alleysm

This last time i had crazy bleed.. bleed 14 days off 4 bleed 8 days off 14 bleed 6 days.. finally normalized


----------



## BayBeeEm

alleysm said:


> This last time i had crazy bleed.. bleed 14 days off 4 bleed 8 days off 14 bleed 6 days.. finally normalized

Oh my, alleysm! I am too sorry to hear that. I am happy to see you've normaized, though.


----------



## cathgibbs

I have been bleeding more or less non stop for 4 weeks,so fed up xxx


----------



## BayBeeEm

cathgibbs said:


> I have been bleeding more or less non stop for 4 weeks,so fed up xxx

Ok, I will never complain again. I received the shot April 30th and didn't bleed until May 13th (yes, Mother's day) and it only lasted a day and a half. After that, nothing until my cycle started. Wow, this ride really has been hard on many of you. :hugs:


----------



## PreshFest

GrkGrl said:


> Yay for the HB! How exciting!!
> 
> Question for your pregnant ladies - did any of your little beans come from your "bad" side?
> 
> AFM- I got my period. So, 14 days until I can start trying again. :( Oh well, helps me build up my Folic Acid a little more, I guess.

Both of my pregnancies since the ectopic came from my good side... Which has me convinced my bad side is blocked!

Cath - (i think you were the one who asked the question...) We started ttc 2 months after the shot but dind't get pregnant until the 3rd month anyway. But sadly lost that baby :(


----------



## libbyloulou

GrkGrl said:


> Yay for the HB! How exciting!!
> 
> Question for your pregnant ladies - did any of your little beans come from your "bad" side?
> 
> AFM- I got my period. So, 14 days until I can start trying again. :( Oh well, helps me build up my Folic Acid a little more, I guess.

My triplets came from my bad side...2 eggs. Was just about to arrange for an hcg before I found out I was pregnant x


----------



## alleysm

Libby you should post some scan pics!!


----------



## GrkGrl

Thanks for the responses. Libby - wow! That is pretty reassuring!

Presh- did you ever get an HSG? Do you remember what side your little girl came from? I remember that my son came from my "good" side, which makes me wonder... 

I got the HSG and all is clear, so who knows. But even as I was trying this month, I was worried about that. 

For those who asked - my doc also said that I could start trying again after 2 cycles - which, for me was only about 2.5 months since the shot, but this board convinced me otherwise. I was even nervous about TTC this cycle and it would have been 3 cycles (3.5 months since shot; 90+ days of folic acid). I am of course frustrated that I did not get the BFP, but also relieved that next month, I KNOW I am far enough away from the nasty MTX. 

In defense of those TTC earlier than 3 months, my doc told me to "stop reading things on the internet" - ha, and that it really depends on how your dosage and how quickly you get back to normal. So, I think it can vary.


----------



## chig

Renzalxx said:


> Yay Baby-Maybe... that is fab news hun... bet your relieved.
> 
> Chigstar... when are you going to POAS luvvie???? Must be nearly time yes?

I was planning on testing today initially, but I started spotting brown yesterday. This is what usually happens right before AF shows, so I think I am out this month. AF is due to arrive sometime between tomorrow and Sunday. As hard as it is to not test, I don't want to disappoint myself.


----------



## Renzalxx

Oh that sucks Chig.... Implantation bleeding maybe?? How many DPO are you hun? Im holding out hope for you chicken that the witchy doesnt show her ugly head.

I went for bloods on Tuesday so hopefully know some news by the end of the day. Have no symptoms whatsoever (apart from a bright pink - make that 6 bright pink positive tests) so i am going to just calmly let nature take its course and try not to stress too much about things...YEAH RIGHT hahahaha...:loopy:


----------



## chig

I am now 12 dpo today and on cd 28. My temp is slowly going down, but I didn't have any spotting when I wiped this morning???!! I also do not have any symptoms, other than feeling tired and sleepy and my back hurting time to time. But this could by just a sign that AF is on her way too. My cycles vary from being 28-30 days long, so I will know by the end of the weekend! I am trying not to keep my hopes too high, because I can just tell that I am not pregnant. Sorry for sounding so negative.


----------



## Renzalxx

I will be your positive posse hun, would be ace to be bump buddies with you... Your still in with a fightin chance so will keep everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alleysm

Renz any news on your bloodwork?


----------



## chig

Renzalxx said:


> I will be your positive posse hun, would be ace to be bump buddies with you... Your still in with a fightin chance so will keep everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So not sure what my body is doing, but no spotting at all today!! I don't know if AF is playing games with me or what.:shrug: I still think that she is coming because my temps are dropping slowly for the past two days. This has never happened before. Since the MTX, all of my periods start out with brown spotting for 2-3 days and then full flow. I thought for sure this is what was going to happen. Instead, this time, I had 2 days of spotting and then nothing!

I am now 13dpo and on CD 28 with no obvious symptoms. It is sooooooo hard to not POAS.

It would be pretty great to be bump buddies with you hun!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck chig, got my fx for you xxx


----------



## jammers77

BayBeeEm, welcome. I'm sorry for your loss, and all of us here share your pain. :flower: Here's to wishing you a healthy pregnancy soon!

Baby_maybe, congratulations on that HB! 

Waiting on AF to start. I've had an odd month--not sure when I ovulated (two days are suspect, but no one here seems to know for certain), so I'm waiting to find out when AF shows. CD 31 when my average is 29. No idea when I'm gonna start. Temps have not fallen at all yet. :shrug:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Good luck Chig, can't believe you have the willpower to not POAS! Renzal, excited to hear about the blood work!


----------



## chig

I hate to say this but the ugly witch showed her face in the middle of the night. :growlmad: Booooooo. Well, here's to hoping for my rainbow baby next month. 

I am just glad to have an answer and glad it was not another ectopic. With all the on and off spotting, I started freak out. Now I can relax and look forward to next month!

Renzal, I can't wait for you to get your blood work! Hopefully, I will join you next month!


----------



## BayBeeEm

I know how you feel Chig. Although this wasn't the month, its good to know that you're in still in good standing. Here's to your BFP next month!


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: sorry chig, at least you know where you are now :)


----------



## chig

Thank you ladies for your support. 

BaybeeEm, hopefully we both can join renzal and baby_maybe soon enough!


----------



## cathgibbs

Good luck hun

Hope everyone is ok?

My hcg has dropped from 170odd to 22 in a week YAY going to start taking my pre Mrsd and folic acid now,have to go back in a week for one more test to make sure hcg is below 5,I had a lot of blood loss yesterday so they think I may actually be having my period right now xxz


----------



## BayBeeEm

chig said:


> Thank you ladies for your support.
> 
> BaybeeEm, hopefully we both can join renzal and baby_maybe soon enough!

From your lips to God's ears!!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

chig said:


> Thank you ladies for your support.
> 
> BaybeeEm, hopefully we both can join renzal and baby_maybe soon enough!




cathgibbs said:


> Good luck hun
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?
> 
> My hcg has dropped from 170odd to 22 in a week YAY going to start taking my pre Mrsd and folic acid now,have to go back in a week for one more test to make sure hcg is below 5,I had a lot of blood loss yesterday so they think I may actually be having my period right now xxz

Awesome, I know you must be thrilled! Getting to zero almost feels like you're starting to leave that not so pleasant stage in your life behind you at long last.


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm ecstatic,I feel exactly like you just said hun,its been a long 5 weeks...my mc was over in 2 weeks but this has been so painful...mentally and physically xxx


----------



## BayBeeEm

Talk about painful. I had a permanent scar that was like a plug. Would start to heal then it would be repierced for the next hcg blood draw. I'd gotten to the point where I knew everyone by name and everyone began to tell me about their respective misscarriages and or ectopics. One never really knows how common these misfortunes are but they really, really are. But what I LOVE about this group thread is that everyone understands exactly where I am coming from the moment of conception. Sighs, group hug!!! lol


----------



## Renzalxx

Great News Cath - youll be at zero before you know it!!


Chig... OH POOOOOO! i was so holding out hope for you hun. Oh well, next month it is then :) Might be a good thing to give your body an extra few weeks to heal anyways! Bump buddies... i can feel it!!!

Finally heard from the doc.. as of last Tuesday I was just gone 4 weeks an my levels were 107 HCG and 104 Progesterone... means nothing to me heh heh but he seems to think all is good and Progesterone is high and in the healthy zone. Having more blood done this arvo so hopefully levels are aroun 900.. fingers crossed!


----------



## Renzalxx

I think I may have heard the Progesterone wrong as 104 seems too high? I dont know, are they normal numbers?


----------



## cathgibbs

Do you know what they are measured in hun? Mine were 64 (i think) which was classed as a little bit high but some US sites were saying thats really high and some UK sites were saying it was 'normal' .i dont think its a bad thing if its high though hun, xxx


----------



## chig

Great news Renzal! I hope that hcg number keeps rising normally!


----------



## PreshFest

Yay Renzal! I'm not sure about the progesterone #'s, but your hcg looks good at least! Have they scheduled you for a scan yet? When is your due date?


----------



## cathgibbs

Have you had your HCG back from today yet hun? xxx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzalxx said:


> Great News Cath - youll be at zero before you know it!!
> 
> 
> Chig... OH POOOOOO! i was so holding out hope for you hun. Oh well, next month it is then :) Might be a good thing to give your body an extra few weeks to heal anyways! Bump buddies... i can feel it!!!
> 
> Finally heard from the doc.. as of last Tuesday I was just gone 4 weeks an my levels were 107 HCG and 104 Progesterone... means nothing to me heh heh but he seems to think all is good and Progesterone is high and in the healthy zone. Having more blood done this arvo so hopefully levels are aroun 900.. fingers crossed!

Those are great numbers and high progesterone is a good thing! I have a good feeling about this one :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Aw thanks ladies, can always count on you lovelies for a bout of reassurance.
104 progesterone seems extreme so will just wait till my next bloods that i took last night come in. Hopefully I dont have to wait a week and then stalk the fill-in ob for these ones... my ob - Dr Bush (pee hee hee) is amazing but on leave till end of the month AAAARGH! 
Have appt with my GP on Thurs morning to get a referral for a scan in two weeks... yaaaay! :happydance:
Hopefully all good! Thanks for the support you lovely ladies.. squishy cuddles x:hugs:


----------



## alleysm

So excited renz!! Keep us updated!


----------



## cathgibbs

Renzalxx said:


> Aw thanks ladies, can always count on you lovelies for a bout of reassurance.
> 104 progesterone seems extreme so will just wait till my next bloods that i took last night come in. Hopefully I dont have to wait a week and then stalk the fill-in ob for these ones... my ob - Dr Bush (pee hee hee) is amazing but on leave till end of the month AAAARGH!
> Have appt with my GP on Thurs morning to get a referral for a scan in two weeks... yaaaay! :happydance:
> Hopefully all good! Thanks for the support you lovely ladies.. squishy cuddles x:hugs:

Dr Bush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush: hysterical!!!! I am actually LOLing at my desk!! xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

Pee hee hee... Rather apt for a gyno/obstetrician :)


----------



## PreshFest

I had my mtx shots one year ago today........ Sad :(


----------



## BayBeeEm

:hugs: Presh The blessing is that you are now expecting after the experience. It is well ... I hope you are able to pick up your spirits!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Presh, here, have are few more hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## alleysm

Renzalxx said:


> Pee hee hee... Rather apt for a gyno/obstetrician :)

Updates renz??


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> I had my mtx shots one year ago today........ Sad :(

Booo to MTX... Never want to see your pooey face again. Big hugs to you Presh.. give your tum tum a rub whenever you feel your getting the blues :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

Still waiting for my blood results.. so glad i asked the pathologist to post me a copy mwhwhahahaaaa... should hopefully get today or tommorow - I swear, if there is an issue of any kind, this fill-in obstetrician is going to see the full extent of my wrath for being so painful.... Rahr! :) Have referal tho for a scan in two weeks... yaaaaay!


----------



## baby_maybe

Ooooo I hope your blood results turn up today hunni :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Yaaaaaay! Thanks for the amazing support ladies!
Got my results and they are 1450 HCG and 126 nmol/l progesterone!!! My prgesterone is thru the roof! Hope that's not a bad thing???
Calculated I needed HCG to be above 800 so things are hopefully looking good!!!!
Eeeek!!


----------



## alleysm

I am dancing for you renz!!! So awesome!!! What date is your scan??


----------



## Renzalxx

Thanks sweets. My scan is in about two weeks , haven't booked yet but will tommorow. Just converted my progesterone to US measurements and it is 40 so that is just right ...yay! Sooooo hope this is our forever baby... Eeeeek!


----------



## PreshFest

Yay Renzal!!!! Congrats!!! I bet this is it for you. We seem to copy eachother, so since I'm doing fine so far, so will you! Yip woo!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzal, this is great news!! HCG and progesterone are excellent!


----------



## jammers77

Congrats, Renzal! Brilliant news!:hugs:


----------



## BayBeeEm

Greetings all! No updates for me as of yet but I just wanted to be sure to stop and say :wave:! Renzal, I too am looking for to hearing more after your first scan. Keep up posted!


----------



## libbyloulou

That's great news Renzal! Congratulations! 

And Presh, hope you are doing well! 

All you ladies ttc, I hope this is your month! X


----------



## PreshFest

I am also really pulling for you all to get your BFP's soon! I get so excited for you all when it's testing time!

AFM, today was my due date with the last pregnancy, so I'm really glad to get this week all behind me now. I have a midwife appt today, so I'm looking forward to hearing the heartbeat again!! I can't believe I'm just about 16 weeks already...

I'm pretty excited that the olympics are starting for some reason. Usually I don't pay much attention, but this year I'm all into it!!! And my parents came in today, they are visiting from Beijing, so it will be nice to see them.


----------



## baby_maybe

Great news on the blood results renzal, got everything crossed for you and can't wait to hear how your scan goes :)

AFM - I'm doing ok, ms has well and truly kicked in now bleuugghh! Still getting tiny amounts of pinky brown spotting on and off, called epau on weds and spoke to the doc who said not to worry too much about it and to call them back if I experience anything heavy or painful. I'm still a little worried about it, but I suppose I'll just wait for my 12 week scan and hope that everything is ok. I'm going to book with the midwife tomorrow, so hopefully I won't have to wait too long for a booking appointment.


----------



## PreshFest

Yayy Baby_maybe!! I know the sickness is awful, but it's so worth it. And hopefully it's a really good sign that things are going well! I hope your spotting stops, though. I know how worrisome that can be!


----------



## baby_maybe

I hope these are all good signs, I'm really starting to try and mentally prepare myself for bad news at the next scan. I don't know why I think it's 'just in case' they say something isn't right. I mean the doc could be right when he said that spotting could just be the norm in the pregnancy, but it could just as easy not be I suppose. Anyway I'm going to take the nausea and sore bbs as a good sign until I'm proven otherwise. Not had much spotting today, but it seems to appear and disappear whenever it feels like it.


----------



## autigers55

Renzal - Glad you got good news!! :D

AFM - Sorry I have just been stalking lately and not posting. Nothing new to report for me, just waiting to ovulate. My body cannot make up its mind on what cd to ovulate on, so it's just been a waiting game for me, but I really hope it happens soon because I am getting very impatient, lol.


----------



## GrkGrl

Autigers - what CD are you on? I am on CD 9 and getting ready for next week. I am DBing every day starting on Sunday. 

Send good thoughts everyone!!


----------



## autigers55

I'm on cd 16. We've been trying to bd every other day for right now.


----------



## Laubull

Arghhhh why did we have to have ectopics. Its been 4 months and the further i get back into this ttc malarky again the more i hate myself and beat myself up, why cant i relax and take the ntnp view that so many others do! 

I tested this morning BFN, I'm 9DPO but AF is due Tuesday so definitely out :-(

Good luck to the rest of you testing soon and to those with little rainbow beans hope you're feeling well 

X


----------



## alleysm

Laubull.. i feel the same way.. i just cant seem to get to ntnp either.. every month i try to convince myself that this month i will not fret.. right after o i start right back in the game again.. lol. my ectopic were both "suspected not confirmed",,


----------



## traceyAndLee

Hello Girls,
I know I have not posted on here for about 3month but I have bin in and out to see how everyone is getting on,

So as for me today i took my first Ov test because My finance just come out with just do it i have a feeling about this lol so i get up an took one and woop i got a Smiley Face Looking at me iv never in the holl time o usein them got one befor now heheh 
anyone i dont get it as the Dr says i OV about day 10 it now day 15

anyways we dtd lastnight but i had a lil much to drink, so cud my wee be fully of beer...? i didnt do the FMU was 4hurs after that coz i went back to bed at 12 today very sleepy me was got up at 4pm oops lol


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Alleysm, if only it was easy to be ntnp, I wonder if charting doesn't help but then you can't get away from symptom spotting like observing cm and poking boobs! I hope it'll be our month very soon, I'm not sure my DH can cope with me emotions!! X


----------



## Renzalxx

Laubull, tis still early hun, your not out till the witchy shows her yukky face... will be keeping my fingers crossed for you x You have to admit though, when 9 - 10dpo comes around, life does get a bit more exciting doesnt it... xxx :dust:


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning all, i hope everyone is ok??

I have finally been discharged, my levels as of yesterday were 5!! so thats 5 weeks 2 days since i had my shot of MTX!! im sooooo relieved!! 

I know everyone is different but could you tell me when your AF arrived after your levels were down to 5? after my mc it took 2 weeks? xxx


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Renzalxx. AF is due tomorrow so if it doesn't show I'll test Wednesday. Feel completely normal so doubt it's my month....time will tell. Oh you're 6 weeks now, whoop!

Cathgibbs - yea for you, 5 weeks is great. I managed to get a period while I was still be treated so you're right everyone is different. You have to ovulate to get AF so I would assume if your cycle is 28 days, you should have it in 4 weeks time. I don't think there's any rhyme or reason to it though! When will you start trying, September?

Baby dust to all 

x


----------



## cathgibbs

Well they think i may have had a period last week as i had quite a lot of blood loss all of a sudden! my OPKs are finally getting a teeny bit darker so if i did have AF i would currently be on CD10 which could possible be, if that makes any sense lol! Yeh we will be trying from Sept 1st, i started my folic acid up a week today, been taking 4x1 folic acid, 1 baby aspirin and 1 pregnancy tab so hopefully my folic acid should be okish by now lol xxx


----------



## Laubull

That does sound like AF, your body is getting back to normal which is a great sign!

Quick question, baby asprin, I've heard others mention it, why should you take it?

x


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh they said it was very uncommon to get a period during low levels of hcg but as i had a D&C during my LAP they assumed my body was tricked into having an af as my levels were low enough they were only 22.

Baby aspirin (i think) helps with clotting problems, as its only 75mg it cant hurt to take it, after my mc i took them and got pregnant and my prog levels were really high at my first blood test after my pos HPT so i think if it cant hurt ill continue to take it! xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

Hay Cath, congrats on reaching below 5. Such a good feeling hey. I got AF two weeks after reaching zero and was told by doc it takes approx three months to regain safe folic acid levels... Good luck x


----------



## PreshFest

Yay for your sweetpea, Renzal!


----------



## GrkGrl

Laubull- I hear you on the frustration of having an ectopic. I am only on my 2nd month TTC, but last month, I started out like, "I'm going to take it easy... just see what happens", but then, I just went nuts with it. Analyzing every little thing, and just feeling so overwhelmingly depressed when my P arrived. 

And here I am this month, trying to just "take it easy" again, but I know it will be the same cycle. I wish there was a way to get my mind off of it.


----------



## Laubull

Grkgirl I'm sorry you're going through it too, we need a switch so we can turn it off....if only! If anyone has any advice please let us know!

I'm now getting my hopes up even though AF is obviously on her way (cramps, sore boobs, back ache).....why, DH keeps telling me not too but it's useless I'm obsessed by it!

Let's hope we get out BFP too otherwise I'll be certified crazy!!

X


----------



## Renzalxx

And yaaaay for your Avocado Presh... so exciting....xxx


----------



## Laubull

Selfish post alert......

OMG, can't believe it but I got a faint positive this morning :bfp: ahhhhh so excited and so unexpected, I thought I was out! I am hoping it's a sticky bean in the right place. I am off to the pharmacy at lunch to buy more tests!

Good luck all 

x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Congrats chick!!! xxxx


----------



## Laubull

Thank you Cath  I hope you're sticky bean is coming your way in September! x


----------



## Renzalxx

Not selfish at all chickadee..FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! Bring on all the BFPs I say! Soooo happy for you hun, keep us posted yeah xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Woohoo!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laubull

thanks Renzalxx and Presh  Hope you're both feeling ok! x


----------



## GrkGrl

Laubull- Congrats! That is so reassuring!!!

Was your MTX on March 16th? That was exactly the same day as my shot!


----------



## Laubull

GrkGirl - thank you 

Yes I was diagnosed on 14th and then received the shot on the 16h March :-( It took me 10 weeks to get to zero, it felt like forever but in hindsight that was easier than the TWWs have been, they drove me MAD!

I hope it's a positive sign for you. I know baby_maybe was around the same time too and she is 9 weeks now so hopefully you next 

x


----------



## cathgibbs

I msure i have asked you this before hun but what date did you start ttc? did you wait for the 3 months? I want to try NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!! i cant wait till sept 1st lol im taking 5 folic acid a day plus vitamins lol xxx


----------



## autigers55

Congrats Laubull!!


----------



## Laubull

autigerss55 thank you 

Cathgibbs we waited 12 weeks to start trying, so wasn't on folic acid for that long after the all clear but I have a very healthy diet full of folic acid so wasn't worried. Looks like we got lucky on 2nd cycle so have been back on folic acid for 8 weeks. I hope the bean sticks and is in the right place 

x


----------



## cathgibbs

Mine is full of it too hun, the only veg i like is my beans and greens so im stocking up on that plus the pills lol, it will be hun!! So excited for yu! xxx


----------



## chig

Congrats laubull!!!! I wish you a very happy and healthy nine months!!! :happydance:

This will be my second cycle trying after the mtx shot from January. I really hope this is our month to get our BFP...

Cathgibbs, I know the feeling of wanting to try right away! I felt the same way, but time does go by fast. We waited 4 months, which was torture...but I got through it.


----------



## GrkGrl

I think Laubull is right. The 2WW is so much worse! I hated every moment of that wait after the MTX, but I was not nearly as stressed as I am right now. There was something nice about not having think about TTC for a while. 

I just got the smiley face yesterday and we have been BDing like crazy. Last month, we DTD every other day, and I got the BFN. So, this month, I am taking a different approach. I really hope this is our month! This board is crawling with BFPs right now, so I feel good energy!!


----------



## Laubull

Sending lots of baby dust your way girls, thank you for all being so lovely and supportive.


----------



## autigers55

I have seen so many bfps in the last few days, lets hope the baby dust keeps on spreading. :D


----------



## chig

I agree autigers! I would love to join the BFP group!


----------



## jammers77

Congrats, Laubull. So glad you got a BFP! H&H 9 mos for you!


----------



## libbyloulou

Congratulations Laubull, that's fantastic news! Xxx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Congrats Laubull!!


----------



## shelbysioux

Hi hope you don't mind me joining this thread, have been stalking it for ages and chatting to Jammers on another thread, well since I had my ectopic at the end of May :( It's so nice to hear though that there is hope and so many of you are getting your :bfp: !!
I actually can not believe this, but I went for my follow up appointment today and I had got the wrong day, it was yesterday!! I've been so looking forward to getting some answers for like weeks and I end up going on the wrong day!! 
I was gonna ask about maybe getting the HSG test but I'm wondering now if I should just do what you're doing and just try and put it behind me and try again in sept?? Was so upset before I suppose I didn't realise how much I had riding on the appointment?! Oh why oh why??
Have any of you ladies had the HSG test done? xxxx


----------



## GrkGrl

Welcome Shelbysioux - sorry about your loss. 

I am also interested in hearing from anyone else who did the HSG test. I did it, but I'm not sure if its necessary. I just wanted any extra peace of mind that I could get. I also heard it "cleans out" your tubes, so I thought it couldn't hurt. For me, it wasn't that bad. Slightly uncomfortable, but no worse than a pap. And I had reached my deductible for the year already, so it wasn't too expensive. 

I started TTC shortly after getting it done, but no luck on the first cycle. Just started the 2ww of the second cycle since the HSG, so we will see... but I'm not overly optimistic anymore. This whole process is just so draining. If you do decide to get it done, I would suggest waiting until you are ready to TTC again so you can have nice clean tubes for the process. Also, you probably need time to heal anyway.

Laubull - when do you get your bloods?


----------



## Becktoria

Hi everyone, not been on here in a while. Need some advice if you can help. Had methotrexade shot on 26th June, didn't bleed til 4th July which was just a little bit heavier than a normal period. I usually have a 28 day cycle so was expecting period couple days ago. I know it's expected to be late or sometimes early because of shot. Did you get your period late and if you did how late? I know it's only been few days but getting worried. When I had by stillborn daughter last year I had to have d&c few weeks later due to retained placenta, it then took 10 weeks to get period and had to be admitted to hospital when I did as the pain was excruciating it was worse than labour and had to be put on morphine for pain relief. I know the circumstances is completely different to this and when I had miscarriage as well in feb and had d&c I got period 28 days later after that but all I keep thinking of Is that horrible time I had to hospital, I don't want to go through that again and I'm scared :( fingers crossed it will arrive soon. Any advice or your experiences would be helpful 
Thank you xxxx


----------



## Laubull

Becktoria - I am not sure if I can help much but have you been discharged yet, so reached 0? Also the bleed on the 4th July probably wasn't a 'period' more like blood from the ectopic. A lot of people don't get their period until their level reaches 0.

GrkGrl - I am not getting bloods done.... I spoke to EPAU yesterday and they'll give me a reassurance scan on 19th August, they'll also see me straightaway if I have any pain or bleeding. I spoke to my doctors and they said they don't want to see me until 7 weeks! I am not sure if this is normal, can I request bloods be down or just wait it out for 2 weeks?

x


----------



## Becktoria

Hi laubull , thanks for your reply. My numbers were never very high to begin with my last blood draw after shot was at 6 so they discharged me and said they should be 0 by the me t day. Just hope af turns up soon as I'm hopefully starting ivf in October and need to know where I am with my cycles xxx


----------



## Laubull

Becktoria, if you're 0 now then I would expect your AF anytime in the next 4 weeks. If your body was still experiencing HCG then you won't have ovulated and you need to ovulate to get AF. Fingers crossed you get a visit from the witch soon. And good luck for October  x


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies,

I had my AF whilst still having really low low hcg, well the hospital suspects it was a period and i had all af signs, sore back, mood swings, stomach upset etc, it does happen but not very often, they suspect it was because my hcg took 6 weeks to drop :-(

I had my MTX on 22nd June hun and i still havent had a proper AF after my levels are 0, it can take anything from 4-6 weeks love unfortuntely!

Surely they have to scan you earlier than 7 weeks hun, xxx


----------



## jammers77

shelbysioux said:


> Hi hope you don't mind me joining this thread, have been stalking it for ages and chatting to Jammers on another thread, well since I had my ectopic at the end of May :( It's so nice to hear though that there is hope and so many of you are getting your :bfp: !!
> I actually can not believe this, but I went for my follow up appointment today and I had got the wrong day, it was yesterday!! I've been so looking forward to getting some answers for like weeks and I end up going on the wrong day!!
> I was gonna ask about maybe getting the HSG test but I'm wondering now if I should just do what you're doing and just try and put it behind me and try again in sept?? Was so upset before I suppose I didn't realise how much I had riding on the appointment?! Oh why oh why??
> Have any of you ladies had the HSG test done? xxxx

It's been lovely chatting with you!!:hugs: As for the HSG...My doctor said that if I had another ectopic, we'd discuss the HSG. Unless you have some underlying condition (like endometriosis), he said that it's quite possible the ectopic was just one of those flukes that just happens. My D&C revealed very little tissue, so there was no concern of endometriosis causing scarring on my fallopian tubes. So, fingers crossed that it won't happen again. And fingers crossed that it won't happen to you, too! It's bad enough once, isn't it?

Sorry you missed your appt. Been there, done that. LOL Did you reschedule? Hope you get the answers you need!


----------



## Laubull

Cath - I would have thought so too, infact I am sure when I was being treated they said it would be 6 weeks but no, they do it between 7-8 weeks.... Fingers crossed everything is ok and it will just be a 'reassurance' scan. Every twinge I feel I keep thinking, no, please be ok!

Jammers - sorry you can't have a HSG, I hope it was a one off for you and next time it's in the right place 

x


----------



## chig

Hi Becktoria. Once my numbers hit 0 after the shot, I got my first AF about 30 days later. My cycles are also about 28-29 days. It has now been 6 months since I have had the shot and my periods are still not like the way they use to be. I never use to have brown spotting before my period starts, but now I get brown spotting for a couple of days before my flow starts. Over time, the spotting has gone down, but my body is taking its time to get back to normal. I even had one cycle that lasted 32 days, but now they are a consistent 28 days! You just have to give your body some time. The MTX shot is some strong stuff.. :(

I am sure this is not what you wanted to hear, but there are a lot of ladies who returned to their normal cycles after a couple of cycles...I hope you do too!


----------



## Renzalxx

I agree with Chig, my AF turned up 2 weeks after I hit zero and were weird and painful for months afterwards. Right up until this pregnancy and even then needed an OPK kit to work out ovulation as was all over the place. Our systems really cop a bashing from the MTX but you will be back to your normal self before you know it xxx
Lots of hugs... I'm going to try drag myself off the couch now...this morning sickness is a bugger :-( will take as a good sign though...ewwwwww!


----------



## cathgibbs

Laubull said:


> Cath - I would have thought so too, infact I am sure when I was being treated they said it would be 6 weeks but no, they do it between 7-8 weeks.... Fingers crossed everything is ok and it will just be a 'reassurance' scan. Every twinge I feel I keep thinking, no, please be ok!
> 
> Jammers - sorry you can't have a HSG, I hope it was a one off for you and next time it's in the right place
> 
> x

Ohhhh never,I suppose after 6 weeks its when they can see a hb but surely they can see a sac,everything will be fine with you anyway hun  

Afm its been 6 days since hcg was at 0 and my opks are medium so I think ill be ov in a week or so xxx


----------



## chig

Hi renzal! I am sure the morning sickness is no fun, but it is a great sign!! I hope you are enjoying your little bean!!! I hope to join you this cycle. 

Afm, we have been bding every other day and twice yesterday!! I had lots of watery CM yesterday! I am suppose to ovulate anytime between Friday-Sunday, so I hope we caught the eggie! I had a small temp rise yesterday and a big jump today. I wonder if I already ovulated on Friday, the day we didn't bd... I hope the every other day was good enough...


----------



## shelbysioux

cathgibbs said:


> Laubull said:
> 
> 
> Cath - I would have thought so too, infact I am sure when I was being treated they said it would be 6 weeks but no, they do it between 7-8 weeks.... Fingers crossed everything is ok and it will just be a 'reassurance' scan. Every twinge I feel I keep thinking, no, please be ok!
> 
> Jammers - sorry you can't have a HSG, I hope it was a one off for you and next time it's in the right place
> 
> x
> 
> Ohhhh never,I suppose after 6 weeks its when they can see a hb but surely they can see a sac,everything will be fine with you anyway hun
> 
> Afm its been 6 days since hcg was at 0 and my opks are medium so I think ill be ov in a week or so xxxClick to expand...

Cathgibbs, how come you are not waiting the 3 months to try again? I've got 3 weeks to wait til we can try but I had the mtx in May. The waiting has absolutely killed me, especially seeing as I've turned 36! It will be bd'ing every night and morning after then!! x:winkwink:


----------



## shelbysioux

jammers77 said:


> shelbysioux said:
> 
> 
> Hi hope you don't mind me joining this thread, have been stalking it for ages and chatting to Jammers on another thread, well since I had my ectopic at the end of May :( It's so nice to hear though that there is hope and so many of you are getting your :bfp: !!
> I actually can not believe this, but I went for my follow up appointment today and I had got the wrong day, it was yesterday!! I've been so looking forward to getting some answers for like weeks and I end up going on the wrong day!!
> I was gonna ask about maybe getting the HSG test but I'm wondering now if I should just do what you're doing and just try and put it behind me and try again in sept?? Was so upset before I suppose I didn't realise how much I had riding on the appointment?! Oh why oh why??
> Have any of you ladies had the HSG test done? xxxx
> 
> It's been lovely chatting with you!!:hugs: As for the HSG...My doctor said that if I had another ectopic, we'd discuss the HSG. Unless you have some underlying condition (like endometriosis), he said that it's quite possible the ectopic was just one of those flukes that just happens. My D&C revealed very little tissue, so there was no concern of endometriosis causing scarring on my fallopian tubes. So, fingers crossed that it won't happen again. And fingers crossed that it won't happen to you, too! It's bad enough once, isn't it?
> 
> Sorry you missed your appt. Been there, done that. LOL Did you reschedule? Hope you get the answers you need!Click to expand...

Thankyou, got an appointment with my doc a week tomorrow so will hoefully find out mor then. I could pay and get the HSG done privately but part of me just wants to hope everything will be ok next time, if you get what I mean?? There are plenty of women older than me having babies I suppose :wacko: And yes, it is bad, I never imagined how bad, I had only known I was pregnant for a week but even then I think deep down I knew something wasn't right. My heart goes out to some of the ladies on here and what they have been through! Here's to all of us getting those little rainbow babies we want so much and deserve!!:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

shelbysioux said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laubull said:
> 
> 
> Cath - I would have thought so too, infact I am sure when I was being treated they said it would be 6 weeks but no, they do it between 7-8 weeks.... Fingers crossed everything is ok and it will just be a 'reassurance' scan. Every twinge I feel I keep thinking, no, please be ok!
> 
> Jammers - sorry you can't have a HSG, I hope it was a one off for you and next time it's in the right place
> 
> x
> 
> Ohhhh never,I suppose after 6 weeks its when they can see a hb but surely they can see a sac,everything will be fine with you anyway hun
> 
> Afm its been 6 days since hcg was at 0 and my opks are medium so I think ill be ov in a week or so xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Cathgibbs, how come you are not waiting the 3 months to try again? I've got 3 weeks to wait til we can try but I had the mtx in May. The waiting has absolutely killed me, especially seeing as I've turned 36! It will be bd'ing every night and morning after then!! x:winkwink:Click to expand...

It's 12 weeks hun or 3 cycles so my try again date would be from Sept 14th but we are going to try from when I ovulate next after this cycle,whenever she shows her ugky mug grrr,so we have said Sept 1st but I think it will be longer,my consultant has given us the go ahead to start 3 months early,I'm taking 4folic acid,1 baby aspirin and 1 pregnancy vitamin a day plus the food I eat is high in FA so my natural folate acid should be back to normal now,so I'm going to start cutting my folic acid down to 2 a day,lol,its so hard tho hun and I understand your dying to get back into the swing of things,have you doubled your dosage of folic acid or anything? Xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

chig said:


> Hi renzal! I am sure the morning sickness is no fun, but it is a great sign!! I hope you are enjoying your little bean!!! I hope to join you this cycle.
> 
> Afm, we have been bding every other day and twice yesterday!! I had lots of watery CM yesterday! I am suppose to ovulate anytime between Friday-Sunday, so I hope we caught the eggie! I had a small temp rise yesterday and a big jump today. I wonder if I already ovulated on Friday, the day we didn't bd... I hope the every other day was good enough...

Heya Sweets
Yup this is your month, I can feel it... Wooohooooo! :happydance:


----------



## shelbysioux

GrkGrl said:


> Welcome Shelbysioux - sorry about your loss.
> 
> I am also interested in hearing from anyone else who did the HSG test. I did it, but I'm not sure if its necessary. I just wanted any extra peace of mind that I could get. I also heard it "cleans out" your tubes, so I thought it couldn't hurt. For me, it wasn't that bad. Slightly uncomfortable, but no worse than a pap. And I had reached my deductible for the year already, so it wasn't too expensive.
> 
> I started TTC shortly after getting it done, but no luck on the first cycle. Just started the 2ww of the second cycle since the HSG, so we will see... but I'm not overly optimistic anymore. This whole process is just so draining. If you do decide to get it done, I would suggest waiting until you are ready to TTC again so you can have nice clean tubes for the process. Also, you probably need time to heal anyway.
> 
> Laubull - when do you get your bloods?

Not seen my doctor to ask about it yet, I'm seeing him a week today. It's supposed to tell you if there is scarring and stuff in your tubes that could make it more likely to happen again isn't it? Did your show up all fine?


----------



## shelbysioux

cathgibbs said:


> shelbysioux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laubull said:
> 
> 
> Cath - I would have thought so too, infact I am sure when I was being treated they said it would be 6 weeks but no, they do it between 7-8 weeks.... Fingers crossed everything is ok and it will just be a 'reassurance' scan. Every twinge I feel I keep thinking, no, please be ok!
> 
> Jammers - sorry you can't have a HSG, I hope it was a one off for you and next time it's in the right place
> 
> x
> 
> Ohhhh never,I suppose after 6 weeks its when they can see a hb but surely they can see a sac,everything will be fine with you anyway hun
> 
> Afm its been 6 days since hcg was at 0 and my opks are medium so I think ill be ov in a week or so xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Cathgibbs, how come you are not waiting the 3 months to try again? I've got 3 weeks to wait til we can try but I had the mtx in May. The waiting has absolutely killed me, especially seeing as I've turned 36! It will be bd'ing every night and morning after then!! x:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> It's 12 weeks hun or 3 cycles so my try again date would be from Sept 14th but we are going to try from when I ovulate next after this cycle,whenever she shows her ugky mug grrr,so we have said Sept 1st but I think it will be longer,my consultant has given us the go ahead to start 3 months early,I'm taking 4folic acid,1 baby aspirin and 1 pregnancy vitamin a day plus the food I eat is high in FA so my natural folate acid should be back to normal now,so I'm going to start cutting my folic acid down to 2 a day,lol,its so hard tho hun and I understand your dying to get back into the swing of things,have you doubled your dosage of folic acid or anything? XxxClick to expand...

Ohhh right I see, well if I work mine out that way, my 12 weeks will be up on 20th August just before I ovulate on 24th!!!!! Eeeeek I dunno if I dare to try again so soon, I was all geared up for september?! Oh no, I don't know what to do now! :wacko: I have been taking 1200 microgrammes of folic acid, but I am also trying to get in shape as well so have been eating tonnes and tonnes of veg as well. What do you other ladies think of ttc 12 weeks after the shot?? Help!!:dust:


----------



## cathgibbs

same here hun, started back up excercising eurgh :-( go with what ever you feel comfortable with hun, if you got your mind set up for September do it then. what date in September you thinking of? we could be buddies!! xxx


----------



## GrkGrl

Hi Shelbysioux - my HSG turned up fine. There were no known blockages. I don't know if it can see scar tissue, etc. though. I think it just detects the big stuff. I do know that it can clear scar tissue out. My doc said it is like "Draino". My next AF after it was definitely different... lots of stuff came out.


----------



## shelbysioux

Oh I really don't know what to do now! Wait til september or try for that end of august egg!! :shrug: To hsg or not to hsg?? Aaaarghh you can drive yourself mad thinking about all this stuff!! Sorry to be boring!!


----------



## cathgibbs

When is your hsg booked for hun? It's entirely up to you,whenever you feel comfortable hun,your not being boring don't be silly,its a big thing to think about,how far gone were you when you had mtx? Xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

cathgibbs said:


> When is your hsg booked for hun? It's entirely up to you,whenever you feel comfortable hun,your not being boring don't be silly,its a big thing to think about,how far gone were you when you had mtx? Xxx

I don't have one booked yet, but if I had one it would have to be middle of September so I might just not bother and get cracking on ttc again and try and put it all behind me! Think it might be for the best instead of dwelling on what may or may not have caused it :) I think I was 7 weeks according tom my lmp, but I did a test the day my af was due that month which was negative so I had all but given up! It was only when I started opk testing the next month that I got smiley smiley smiley and finally realised was preg. Looking back now though, the negative hpt and total lack of pg symptoms reflects the low hcg I must have had due to the ectopic I reckon. I definitely didn't 'feel' pregnant at all. What about you? How far were you? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

That might be a good idea love,or just ntnp until you get your apt,either way I think your body is fully recovered now hun your natural folate levels are replaced and your folic acid levels will be high as your on a strong dose,did your Dr tell you to continue the high dose after you get your bfp? I was 6 weeks when they found out,unlike you tho hun my hpts were pos at about 6/7 dpo!! Was the ectopic your first pregnancy? Xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Believe it or not when the hospital rang me to say me hcg was at zer, I asked if I could start taking folic acid again and they said no not yet! After lots of getting passed around they eventually said, 'Oh yes, the doctors just looked it up, you can' !! I was like what?? So I have just been taking the 1200mg and hoping for the best! 
I have a daughter who is 12, and that is my only other pregnancy. What about you? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

That's shocking!!! When were your levels at zero? You'll be fine lovely like you said your diet is high in folate so you'll be fine hun,what date will you be ovulating next do you know? I have no children,I had a mc in April then the ectopic in June,POP along to the lucky thread hun,you wiol find it in ttc after a loss,I'm there 24/7 and the ladies there are amazing we are like a little family and there's a woman on there that's also had an ectopic xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

My levels were at zero on 18th June! Will have a look for that thread, as you might be able to tell I'm new to this so not really sure what I'm meant to be doing! All I know is being able to talk about things with people who know/care what you're talking about has been a great comfort :hugs: xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Iv told the other ladies that iv invited you,they are fab ladies we get on really well and help each other out,there's lots of PMA in the thread,any question these ladies can answer xxxx


----------



## Becktoria

Thanks for your reply the other day ladies, I got my af the next day after I posted!! I had my mtx shot on 26th June levels at 6 the following week so dropped quickly. How soon did anyone wait to ttc after shot and have had or have a succesful pregnancy? Got my appt for consultation for ivf on Monday but nothing will start til end of October if get accepted for egg share. I'm just worried about all this folic acid stuff, I've been taking 2 tablets of folic acid a day, and will continue to do this but I'm really concerned, is it best to leave ttc longer than 3 months or not. I know it's a personal choice, just concerned as I've had 3 losses in a space of 12 months, I want this desperately but worried maybe I'm not giving my body time to heal. So confused right now ladies, sorry for the ramble xxx


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Becktoria..congrats on getting AF...one step closer.
I fell pregnant just shy of three months after reaching zero but my eggs were still affected by the MTX and I miscarried. I'm not sure with IVF so would definitely chat with your specialist as to when your ready to go. Can't wait to see your BFP on here soon lovely xxx
I have my first scan today and am secretly pooping my pants...so nervous !


----------



## alleysm

Renz i cant wait to hear about your scan!!! Post pics too!!


----------



## alleysm

Becktoria have you thought of taking coq10? I believe it helps with egg quality


----------



## chig

Renzall, please put up your scans!! I can't wait to see how much your bean has grown. 

:)


----------



## traceyAndLee

Well No AF here yet going to see how the day comes out still my come on or even tomorrow now 

how your all well 
Tracey x


----------



## Laubull

Renzal good luck in your scan, pictures please! x


----------



## PreshFest

Renzallllllllllllll!!!!!! How was the scan??


----------



## Becktoria

Alleysm what's coq10? I'm rubbish with all this. Renzal congratulations!!! Hope to see your scan picture here soon. How many months after shot did u get pregnant if u don't mind me asking, I know u said u had a loss but did u get pregnant again straight after loss? It's lovely to see everyone's BFP. Is there anything else I can take to help quality of eggs? I've heard of royal Jelly xxxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

so AF didnt come cud not wait till tomorrw so wen out at 7,30 and got test what do ya think???

https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/BFPx2.jpg


----------



## PreshFest

I think you're pregnant!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Laubull

Ohhh I agree wish Presh, congrats! How long since the ectopic have you been trying? X


----------



## PreshFest

I'm so happy to see all of these bfps lately!!!


----------



## GrkGrl

Whaa?! Congrats TracyandLee! That is so awesome!!

Im 7dpo and was just starting to get depressed that I'm not PG (already feeling negative about it), but this is such great news! How many days late were you?


----------



## traceyAndLee

GrkGrl said:


> Whaa?! Congrats TracyandLee! That is so awesome!!
> 
> Im 7dpo and was just starting to get depressed that I'm not PG (already feeling negative about it), but this is such great news! How many days late were you?

i was the same thining im out at 7/8dpo coz i had no symptons 
to AF didnt show i was thing well it only 26DC im 27DC but cud not wait to teats coz i just had a lil feelin today lol :) 

best of luck for you


----------



## Laubull

Grkgrl don't be negative, I thought I was out. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## chig

Congrats TraceyAndLee! I definitely see a line! :happydance: Did you ever get any symptoms?


----------



## traceyAndLee

chig said:


> Congrats TraceyAndLee! I definitely see a line! :happydance: Did you ever get any symptoms?

TBH :nope: hun i only got the odd cramps and thats it still nothin yet im 12 DPO today aswell


----------



## Renzalxx

Tracey that is FANTASTIC news hun, soooooooooo excited for you. And now the ride really begins....:dance:

Went for my first scan yesterday and doc says Im measuring perfect at 7w1d and i got to hear the heartbeat this time (such a spin out). It was a healthy 130 so feeling good this time around that this is our forever baby.:yipee::yipee::yipee: The lovely doc gave me a video and some pics too but they are on a disc and im still trying to work out how to get them on here but will post when i can.

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies, the support here is amazing and sooo many BFPs at the moment --- SO EXCITING!!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

@ Renzalxx thank hun
im happy of your out come with your scan WOOOOOp xx


----------



## chig

Renzall that is GREAT news!!!! I can't wait to see scans!!! I remember the time that I heard the heartbeat of my first angel. It was so beautiful, that I was in tears with joy. Enjoy every moment!

I am sooooooo happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## PreshFest

Yay Renzal!!!!! Congrats! I'm so excited for you and your forever baby!! Mine kicked as I was reading your post, so I think it's excited, too ;-)


----------



## autigers55

Congrats Tracey!!

Renzal - Glad you got to hear the hb!!

AFM - Nothing new with me, just still anxiously waiting for a sticky bean. I am 10dpo today and got a bfn, so I dont think this was my cycle. I go to my dr on the 20th and I am going to ask them for help because I dont think my body can get pregnant on its own now. :(


----------



## Laubull

Renzal so pleased your scan went well and you got to hear the heartbeat, fantastic news! Fingers crossed for it's your forever baby  x


----------



## libbyloulou

Hooray Tracey, that's brilliant, so chuffed for you!

Renzal, so pleased all is good with you! 

Presh, nearly half way  how are you feeling? X


----------



## jammers77

I can't believe it's almost time for me to TTC. Seems like it's been forever since the ectopic. I get to start trying here in a couple of weeks! It's Day 18, and my period will probably arrive in a little over a week. After that we'll be crossing our fingers for a normal pregnancy. I'm feeling so nervous though. Scared to death I'll have another ectopic!


----------



## GrkGrl

Well, I'm out. :( I went and had my progesterone tested and they said it was really low, and they are going to start me on clomid for the next cycle. If I was PG, it would be higher. 
I'm sad, but at least I know whats up. 
Anyone else on clomid? Advice? Stories?


----------



## Renzalxx

good luck ladies xx will have everything crossed for you x


----------



## cathgibbs

GrkGrl said:


> Well, I'm out. :( I went and had my progesterone tested and they said it was really low, and they are going to start me on clomid for the next cycle. If I was PG, it would be higher.
> I'm sad, but at least I know whats up.
> Anyone else on clomid? Advice? Stories?

Hey hun you in the UK or US? When I was pg my prog levels were really high,I was actually in the 2% bracket of having a mc or an ep guess I just have bad luck,I was,wondering if I should go and have mine tested to see if the ep has ,affected me in anyway,I live in the UK and they don't really test your progestrone unless you request it xxx


----------



## Laubull

Grkgrl, I'm sorry you're out but good news they're giving you Clomid. I've not had it personally but my friend who has pcos took it and got pregnant first time! Good luck to you


----------



## GrkGrl

Thanks for the words of encouragement ladies!

Cathgibbs, I am in the US. I requested the test. I figured that I had the HSG test and so why not? It was cheap with my insurance. Since I have been pregnant (successfully) before, I was not expecting it to be low. But I guess your body is always changing.

They checked my levels when I was having the ectopic as well (before it was a confirmed ectopic) and the progesterone levels were really low. They had just said that it meant the pregnancy probably wasn't good. They were right! But I wonder if I had this problem for a while. 

Anyway, now I can't wait to get AF so I can start up again. Hopefully, the Clomid will do the trick!!


----------



## Laubull

Starting spotting last night and light cramps, this is how my ectopic started before :-( Off to EPU for a scan at 9.55. Fingers crossed its nothing but can't help but think it's the beginning of the end :-(
X


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww hun i really hope its nothing and just normal, keep us updated :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Renzalxx

Good luck Laubull, hopefully its just the little one settling in. Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

im back her girls was a false positive - but iv never bin happy to see AF see toook her time to come but shes her, xxxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Hope everything is ok laubull, I had the same at 6 weeks and it was fine :hugs:

Incidentally I have another scan tomorrow at epau. I have still been getting some spotting on and off and when I had my booking appointment this afternoon with the midwife I explained to her that it was freaking me out and she called epau and arranged it for me. She was great actually, so I'm really hoping that this spotting is nothing and baby is still growing nicely in there.


----------



## PreshFest

Laubull I hope all is ok.... 

AFM, I'm doing fine! I find out the sex one week from today!!! I think I need to go in for bloods, though, as I'm feeling quite anemic. I started on extra iron just in case, but I'm exhausted!


----------



## jammers77

Sorry to hear of your worries, Laubull! :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Looks like bad news girls....

A urine test only showed a very faint line, I was hoping this was due to diluted urine..... but because of this they wouldn't scan me, which is crazy considering my ectopic in March! Anyway they instead did an internal, the cervix is closed but I am still getting brown spotting, why then?!

Anyway just got the results from the blood test they did, HCG only 71 so looks like this isn't a viable pregnancy as it should be higher than that by now and I got 2-3 weeks on a digi last week so must be dropping :-(

The big question is, is it an ectopic or is it a miscarriage (I've not lost a lot of blood), so confused and pissed off they wouldn't scan me, it would at least answer the ectopic question.

Going back Wednesday for another blood test, hopefully that will shead more little on my situation.

So upset and frustrated, will I ever get my rainbow baby? It seems to easy for some people :-(

Thank you for your support girls.
x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun i am soooooo sorry, why the hell wouldnt they scan you!?! xxx


----------



## PreshFest

So sorry Laubull!! That is so strange they wouldn't scan you, especially since you are 6 weeks along! What BS! I'm so sorry you are going through this, though. I also had a mc after my ectopic.. My sister just had the same also. I swear that mtx is horrible!!!

You will get your rainbow baby, though... If this is a miscarriage, then you will be able to try again as soon as you are up for it, so no waiting period like you have with the methotrexate. I'm so so so so sorry. I've been there and I know how hard it is. :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm so sorry laubull :hugs: I'm really confused why they wouldn't scan you though? With a previous ectopic that should of been the first thing to check. I didn't have a pg test or bloods done when I went to epau with spotting the first time, they were just concerned about making sure my tubes/ovaries were clear because of last time. I hope you get some proper answers soon and aren't left hanging too long.


----------



## Laubull

Thanks all.

I am confused as to why they wouldn't scan me either, it seemed the obviously thing to do.... I think their view was because I wasn't in any pain and there wasn't any symptoms of a repture or internal bleeding they could leave it to see what happens.

I hope they have some answers on Wedneday and also hope it's a miscarriage and not another ectopic.

Thank you again I really appeciate all of your support.

x


----------



## chig

Laubull that is horrible news. I am so do sorry that this is happening to you. It is so hard to see other women have no problem while some of us struggle to get a BFP and then to actually have it stick in the right place. I hope everything is okay and is not another ectopic. 

The world can be so unfair. :(


----------



## GrkGrl

Laubull- that is awful! I am so sorry! I really hope its a MC and not an ectopic! They may not be scanning you because your numbers are so low. When mine were low (before it was determined that I had an ectopic), they would send for a scan but couldn't see anything at that low of a number. I'm no doc, so I don't know the protocol - just guessing? 

I'm really sorry though. Keep trying though. Your baby will come. 

TraceyandLee- sorry about your loss too. :( Glad you are feeling ok about it.


----------



## Laubull

Thank you Chig 

Everything happens for a reason, it wasn't meant to be, etc., etc., although statements like that might be right it doesn't help!

Fingers crossed we all get our forever babies soon, this baby making malarky isn't easy!

x


----------



## Laubull

Thank you GrkGrl. x


----------



## jammers77

Oh golly, I'm sorry Laubull. I was hoping that it was just random bleeding.:cry: I echo what GrkGrl said. With my ectopic, they did two scans (my number was 48 with my last transvaginal they did) and could find nothing, so it's possible that's why they didn't scan. Though that doesn't help you right now, does it? I'm so sorry, chick.:hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

Oh Laubull, that is awful news.. I too had a miss carriage after my ectopic so maybe your body is just not quite ready yet to hold a healthy little bean just yet...so sorry for your news and sending you big cyber cuddles xx

Traceyand Lee, bummer news too luv, on the plus side it will give your body a little longer to heal xxx all systems go for next cycles xxxx

:dust:


----------



## Laubull

Thank you Renzal 

Everything is in full swing now, hoping it'll all pass quickly. Thinking/hoping its a miscarriage this time and not ectopic. Presh I think you could be right about metho being a horrible drug, although I suppose I'll never know what went wrong this time and if it was to blame.

I can't give up hoping for my rainbow it just feels a little further away :-(

X


----------



## PreshFest

You'll definitely get that rainbow.... Renzal and I went through the ectopic and then a mc also and now we both have healthy babies growing! Just don't give up hope. Just take as much time as you need to heal and then hop back on the ttc wagon and get yourself that rainbow!


----------



## autigers55

Sorry to hear that Laubull. :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Thank you Presh. When did you TTC again after the miscarriage? I know they say you should wait one cycle but all I can focus on is trying again straight away, I am ready to get back on that horse ASAP even though my miscarriage isn't finished yet, is that bad? I hope not, just trying to get through the pain....

Thanks Autigers 

x


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry Laubull, I was hoping you just got some random spotting like I've had recently. I'm very glad that you don't need metho again though, that stuff is just the worst! :hugs:


----------



## PreshFest

I had to have a d&c (baby died at 6-7 weeks and was still in there at 12 wks!) so I had to wait 3 months. We started trying at 2, but didn't get pregnant until the 3rd month anyway. But I know for a natural miscarriage it is definitely ok to try again right away. My sister is going through the same thing right now and she will be trying again after her next cycle.


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Presh, fingers crossed for your sister 

I am going to ask about taking aspirin, the more I hear about it the more I feel it could potentially help me. Ok I've only had one miscarriage, the ectopic can't be included, but I have a family history of blood clots, my Nan, Grandpa and my mum have all had thrombosis, in fact my mum had to have heparin injections throughout her pregnancy with me so I can't help but feel it could help? I know I am grasping at straws but anything is worth a go to avoid this heartache again. I will of course discuss it with my doctor.

x


----------



## baby_maybe

Sounds like it couldn't hurt hun xxx


----------



## chig

I have also read about people taking aspirin. You wouldn't take it if they only have a blood clot problem? Or can anyone take it and be helpful?


----------



## Laubull

There seems to be lots of talk about it, just search aspirin on thread titles.

Also founds this: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/what-is-baby-aspirin-and-how-is-it-related-to-fertility.html

Some people seem to take throughout their cycle, others only if they get a BFP, I'm not sure what is best?

I also read that in IVF people taking aspirin had a higher success rate so I dont think it's just related to blood clots, it does like a 'wonder drug' but is it too good to be true?

Chig - your chart is looking good, I hope your temp stays up there 
X


----------



## chig

Thanks Laubull for the information and checking out my chart! 

I am hoping that this is my cycle. My temps are looking pretty good, but I don't want to jinx it. Since the MTX, I usually start to spot brown 2-3 days before AF shows, so I keep looking out for it. I hope it doesn't show this time. I am thinking to maybe test tomorrow or Friday. I am expect AF sometime this weekend.

I dont really have any symptoms, but something just feels different and I can't pin point it. It could be all in my head. :wacko:


----------



## Laubull

Chig, it's definitely sounding good, I hope you get your BFP tomorrow or friday 

X


----------



## Renzalxx

chig, I'm barracking for you girlie! Let's hope you caught that eggie and your BFP shows up this weekend xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Chig - Good luck hun!!

Ladies i have my first Apt with my Ob/Gyn consultant on the 28th - i know every apt is diff but does anyone know what will happen this apt? Im in the UK as i know its diff to the US xxx


----------



## chig

Thank you ladies for the kind words! I also hope I get my BFP by this weekend and finally get my forever baby!

I am tempted to test today...:blush:


----------



## Laubull

Cath, I can't help as I've not seen one but I am interested in having one! Did you have to get a referral for this appointment through your GP? 
x


----------



## GrkGrl

Cath- I did have one (actually a couple) after the MTX. The first one, they did an internal US to see if everything was out of my tubes (they weren't). The second one was basically to discuss next steps. That was when they told me how long to wait, etc. I mean, they had been saying that all along, but it was more of a conversation than anything else. They wanted to see how i was doing mentally and physically.

Chig - great restraint! I would not be able to wait. 

Laubull - I have started doing baby aspirin. I seriously take like a million things a day.
Folic Acid for obvious reasons
B-6 to help blood flow (so that eggie doesn't get caught in my tubes again)
CoQ10 - to make my eggs stronger (DH takes this too)
Pre-natal (to build up just in case)
Baby Aspirin (days 14- 28 of my cycle, and maybe further if I ever make it that far)

Now I will be taking Clomid too. I should say that these are all self-prescribed (except the folic acid and Clomid). But they are vitamins, so I figure they can't hurt. 

I can't wait to start Clomid. I am supposed to get AF today and she can not get here soon enough. I have started spotting brown (TMI - sorry), so I hope any minute now...


----------



## cathgibbs

well i had a LAP and D&C after my MTX so i think everything is out now, but you never know!! no hun my consultant wanted to continue seeing me as my levels were rising a stupid amount after MTX.

Girls i dont know how this is possible but im so scared just done a hcg (im a poas addict) along with a opk, i can see a very faint line on the hpt im so scared its only been 7 weeks since MTX?! can anyone else see this? its very faint xxx


----------



## jammers77

Hmm, I don't see anything myself, but it might not be a close enough shot to tell. Can you take a closer pic?

Like your new profile pic, btw. :) You and dh make a cute couple.


----------



## cathgibbs

It's not the best of pics,that's the closest I could get before it went bury :-( 

Awwww thank you lovely,he's the love of my life xxx


----------



## cathgibbs




----------



## Laubull

Grkgrl sounds like you'll need a pill box soon ;-)

Interesting that both your consultants (grkgrl &cath) wanted to carry on seeing you, must be different where I go. Anyway I will head to see my GP ASAP to discuss aspirin, etc.

Cath, as for a line there might be on on the inverse one but I'm not sure.... You haven't been trying have you? I assume you've been discharged so your levels were 0?

X


----------



## cathgibbs

Haven't been trying at all hun,been doing the withdrawel method :-( Yeh was discharged 4 weeks ago so been on on 1600 folic acid Im so worried x


----------



## chig

Cath- Hun, I am not sure I see anything, but it could just be the picture. I know sometimes the pictures don't come up as good as you see it in person. I guess test again in a couple of days and see if it gets darker.


----------



## cathgibbs

But what will happen if it is pos it's only 7/8 weeks since mtx!! :-( xxx


----------



## autigers55

cath - I dont see anything and if you are only 3dpo I wouldnt worry about it too much because it's probably a bad test and implantation probably wont occur for a least 2-3 days, since implantation occurs between 6-12dpo normally. GL to you though!!

afm - I am on cycle #4 after mc/mtx and still nothing. I know it takes time, but when you have been trying for baby #2 for nearly 2yrs 8mos, you lose patience and start getting depressed. I am going to my doctor for a yearly check up on Monday and while there, I am going to ask about getting some much needed help and maybe before the year is out, I will finally be pregnant with my forever baby.


----------



## cathgibbs

I don't really know when I ov,I had a pos opk Thursday-Sunday on and off,Arghhh!!!

Awwww hun def ask if there's something they can do,have you had a hsg xxx


----------



## GrkGrl

Autigers - are you going to see a RE? I really think you should. I don't think the OB/G can give you the same level of expertise. 

I made an appt with one. My friend was trying for over a year. She had ovulation issues, and her DH also had "swimmy" issues, so they had two things working against them. Now she is 3 mos prego with a healthy bean! It was enough of a success story for me to make an appt. Haven't gone yet, but I am looking forward to it. It's their job to get you pregnant so I want to give them that chance. :)


----------



## jammers77

Cath, I don't see anything myself. If you're sure you're 3dpo then I don't see how it would be at all possible to have a + yet. Don't fret!

Autigers, I'm so sorry you're continuing to have this issue. I agree with the other ladies. If there is something a miss, a trip to the RE would give you some help. And if everything's ok, then at least you'd have peace of mind.


----------



## Renzalxx

cathgibbs said:


> I don't really know when I ov,I had a pos opk Thursday-Sunday on and off,Arghhh!!!
> 
> Awwww hun def ask if there's something they can do,have you had a hsg xxx


Hey Cath
Hmmm, I dont really see too much either hun and i have serious Line-eye-itis. Still think it would be too early as well but take a test in a few more days and see how you go...if it is positive, you will need to have a discussion with your obstetrician as to what to do... Wishing you all the best luvvie - hoping it all turns out as it should xxx (withdrawl method was how i got pregnant the first time round... not so reliable hey..heh heh! :blush:)


----------



## Laubull

Cath, Renzal is right its not the most reliable method, we used condoms during the 12 week wait, I also started bbt tracking so knew when I was ovulating and when it would be ok. I hope it's nothing and just an evap, you don't need to go through anything else. Good luck 

AFM, I forgot to say last night I got my beta results, down to 24 now from 71. Hospital say it is a miscarriage but Im going back again tomorrow for what I hope will be a final test! Then it'll just be counting down to O day and trying to catch that egg first time round!!

Hope everyone else is well, Autigers try to see someone for help 

X


----------



## cathgibbs

We cant wear condoms as OH comes out in a irritation :-( Well i had a Pos OPK on Thurs then on Sunday so im going to go as Sun as my O Date, there is no line on this mornings so i think i might have had a dodgy batch yest as 3 ICs had a line on them! Im so relieved!! Thank you for your help ladies xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

P.S im glad your HCG is droping quickly hun xxxxx


----------



## Laubull

My DH hated wearing condoms, he'd rather not do it!! Anyway I'd recommend bbt tracking as an alternative, altho it's more of a long term approach but will help when you're ttc again. Glad there's no line, roll on 4 weeks for you 

Thank you too, so pleased its not another ectopic!

X


----------



## cathgibbs

I wont be able to temp i dont think, i wake up all other times, and sometimes i sleep late lol! im so forgetful, i was going to go back on the pill but it took me 6 months to concieve after the pill and i wanted to get my cycles back on track first, when i ov next month we can ttc again! im only 25 so you may think 'you got all the time in the world' but i really want it now!! lol! 

Ohh i bet hun, its such a relief to know, i know a mc is horrible but compared to an EP its a slight relief if you get me lol xxx


----------



## Laubull

Temping can be tricky which waking times, I've found it difficult because I'm always getting up in the night but you do find a routine and you do remember! Regardless of age it doesn't change how much you want it 

Yes it is a relief, especially because we can ttc straight away!!

X


----------



## Renzalxx

Condoms sure do suck the big one hey heh heh :) - isnt that one of the perks of getting hitched - to ditch them forever....


----------



## chig

At 12dpo, I got my :bfp:!!!!!!! :wohoo: :dance: :happydance:

I pray that this is my forever baby. I am so excited right now, but I know that there is still a long road ahead and I am still very scared of something going wrong. I won't be able to relax until my 18week scan is normal.

To sum things up:
- 1 shot of MTX for suspected ectopic @ end of Jan -> took about 5 weeks to reach 0.
- started taking my prenatals and waited 5 cycles/4 months before ttc again
- waited until July to start trying -- no luck in July
- got my bfp in August! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Pregnant-08162012.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cathgibbs

YAY!!!! Congratulations hun!!! So happy for you xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Yay!! Congratulations chig, hope this is your forever baby too :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies did you Dr tell you to wait 3 cycles, 3 months or 12 weeks? xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

I was told 3 months hun xx


----------



## cathgibbs

a lot of people on here have been told 3 months but my dr said 12 weeks and on the ectopic website it says 12 weeks after MTX, Stupid isnt it, it should be 3 months or 12 weeks for everyone! im seeing my consultant on the 28th, my partner and i have decided to try when i next ov which should be 2 week of september so thats 12 weeks but i want him to see if he will test to see how my folate levels are as since my levels were 0 iv been taking -1400-1800mg of FA a day lol etc im hoping for a HSG too! xxx


----------



## Laubull

Chig that is amazing, I am so pleased you, you really deserve it  I have everything crossed for you for a happy and health 9 months!

Hugs, hugs, hugs!
x


----------



## PreshFest

Congrats, Chig!!!! I hope this is your forever baby, too! I have a good feeling about it :)


----------



## GrkGrl

Congrats Chig! So exciting!!


----------



## libbyloulou

Yay Chig! So excited for you! X


----------



## jammers77

How wonderful, chig!!! H&H 9 months for you!

cath, my OB told me to go through two full cycles, and on the third I could start TTC.


----------



## BayBeeEm

The group silent stalker is back. Congrats Chig!!!! I am very, very happy for you.


----------



## chig

THANK YOU ladies for such kind words!!!!! You are the BEST!!! You girls have been my support through all of this.:hugs:

I wish you all the best and pray that all of you get your forever baby and never have to go through any problems! We have been through enough!


----------



## chig

cath - I was told to wait 3 months, which ends up being like 3 cycles. The doctors just want to make sure that your body has had enough time to rebuild the folic acid in your body since the MTX just wipes all of it.

MTX actually has a very short half life, so most of it is removed from your body within days, but a little bit may still be lingering around...I am a worry wart, so I waited even longer than what the doctor recommended.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you lovely, yeh it only survives for like 2 days doesnt it!! Our bodies did go through a battering though! Congrats again hun1!! xxxx


----------



## autigers55

Congrats again Chig!!!

Cath -I have had an HSG before, it was done last March. Everything was clear and working properly, I even got pregnant but ended up having a chemical. :(

I dont see a Specialist, but maybe my doctor will refer me to one. If he does the closest one is an hour away. :dohh: I honestly dont care what type of help I get, I just want some. In the meantime, I've decided to make DH take a multivitamin to see if that helps him and I also read that we need to make sure his swimmers stay healthly, so that means bd every other day or give him some private time. :winkwink::haha: Dont know how well that is going to work, but what I read said maintaining a active sex life is important while ttc(not so easy when you have a 4.5 yr old bugging you constantly).


----------



## Renzalxx

chig said:


> THANK YOU ladies for such kind words!!!!! You are the BEST!!! You girls have been my support through all of this.:hugs:
> 
> I wish you all the best and pray that all of you get your forever baby and never have to go through any problems! We have been through enough!

CHIG!!!! OHMYGOSH....OHMYGOSH....OHMYGOSH!!! YAAAAAAYYYYYY! Soooooo happy for you hunny, you must be thrilled.. :cloud9:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Sooo looking forward to being bump buddies chicky, heres hoping all our beans are our forever babies xxxx

Ps: when do you go for bloods/scan?


----------



## chig

Thank you Renzal(bump buddy)!!!!:happydance::happydance:

I called my doctor's office yesterday and told me to come in for blood work next week since it is still really early. I will be going on Wednesday, then Friday and then again on Monday. If all goes well, they may do an initial scan on Monday if my levels are high enough just to make sure that my bean is in the right place and growing normally. I am so nervous that something will go wrong......My DH does not want me to be too excited as we still need to confirm that everything is in the clear for now.

TMI alert: I have been checking my underwear every time I feel something down there. I just keep thinking that I will see blood, but ends up being the creamy CM. I also keep checking for blood when I wipe too. I am so paranoid. I still don't have too many symptoms other than the sore boobs and am starting to feel a bit more tired/sleepy.


----------



## PreshFest

Chig... Checking for blood never really goes away! I'm almost 19 weeks and that is just now starting to calm down. But I checked every time (sometimes I would go to the bathroom just to check!) up until about 18 weeks. After you've had a loss, you're scared the entire time. I'm finally at the point where my excitement definitely outweighs the fear, but it's still lingering there! Congrats again!!!!!!!!! So so happy for yooooou!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Omg Chig!!!!! Congrats, such exciting news :happydance: Here's to a very happy and very healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Renzalxx

:sad2:I know exactly how you feel Chig....

I went for dinner with some friends on Saturday night and went to the toilet only to be greeted with a whole lot of brown discharge.... Safe to say I TOTALLY FREAKED out and dinner was definately short lived. The spotting lasted until Sunday lunch time, was really light and it has completely stopped now but I am really scared something is wrong. My ob says it is really common and just the cervix clearing out old blood before the placenta takes over but I wont be comfortable until my next scan on the 28th.
Mind you, I woke up with terrible morning sickness and mega sore boobies this morning so i definately feel like my lil banana is safe and well.... will have to see.. Anyone else experienced this around 9 weeks?


----------



## Laubull

Oh Renzal I'm sorry you've had a little discharge. I can't help to explain it but the fact that it's stopped is a really good sign 

Just take it easy over the next couple of weeks.

X


----------



## cathgibbs

ladies did anyone have a random bout of brown discharge whilst waiting for your first AF after MTX to arrive? xxx


----------



## chig

Renzal - I am sure that was scary to see any kind of discharge that is not white. I am so glad that it stopped though. I know I would start to panic especially since that is how my ectopic started. 

Cath- I had random brown spotting on and off until my first AF. I think it is normal. 

Afm, I still don't have too many symptoms other than sore boobs. I wish I had more symptoms to reassure me that everything is okay. I am also getting impatient to get my hcg checked.


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh i had spotting for 6 weeks and it stopped but i only had it o Saturday for literally 5 minutes and stopped?! Af should be here by sunday so hopefully that will swoosh everything out xxx


----------



## JPARR01

chig said:


> At 12dpo, I got my :bfp:!!!!!!! :wohoo: :dance: :happydance:
> 
> I pray that this is my forever baby. I am so excited right now, but I know that there is still a long road ahead and I am still very scared of something going wrong. I won't be able to relax until my 18week scan is normal.
> 
> To sum things up:
> - 1 shot of MTX for suspected ectopic @ end of Jan -> took about 5 weeks to reach 0.
> - started taking my prenatals and waited 5 cycles/4 months before ttc again
> - waited until July to start trying -- no luck in July
> - got my bfp in August! :cloud9:

OMG OMG OMG!!! :happydance: congrats hun!


----------



## chig

Thank you JPARR!!!!!! I am very excited to get my BFP on my 2nd cycle of trying. Now I just pray that it isn't another ectopic or miscarriage or any other problems! I just want this to be my healthy beautiful baby! 

How are you doing these days?


----------



## JPARR01

chig said:


> Thank you JPARR!!!!!! I am very excited to get my BFP on my 2nd cycle of trying. Now I just pray that it isn't another ectopic or miscarriage or any other problems! I just want this to be my healthy beautiful baby!
> 
> How are you doing these days?

Think positive hun! When do you go for a blood test? This is def. your rainbow baby! 
I am doing well and so is Addison. Time is really flying by! she is 4 and half months old. eek! Growing up so fast! xoxo :hugs:


----------



## chig

Addison is looking so cute!!! I can't believe she is 4 months already!! Time does fly. 

I will be having my hcg tested on Wednesday then Friday then again on Monday with a scan. I hope that my numbers grow normally and my scan next Monday shows my bean in the right place! My BFF is also pregnant. She is one week ahead of me. I am hoping to go through this together with her!


----------



## BayBeeEm

JPARR, you baby is adorable and she is so well fed. I pray to have chubby one's too one day. Chig, I am still glowing with you! I hope to be following cloesly in your foot steps. Cycle 2 of trying post MTX (and 3 month 2 cycles wait)!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi all :wave:

Sorry about the spotting Renzal, I'm still checking like mad too. I had some spotting first at 5 weeks which lasted just over a week, it stopped and I thought that was it. Then at 7 weeks it came back and lasted all the way through to just over 9 weeks. I haven't had any since and everything has looked ok on the scans, but it is still so worrying. I'm sure everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzal, a little bit of brown spotting is normal and you already know that your bean is in the right place, so no worries of ectopic. Sure all is fine!!

Cath, I also had some days of brown discharge/spotting leading up to af after mtx. I had not had it prior to the shot. I just think it is our bodies getting back in their groove after all they have been through. 

JPARR, Addison is absolutely adorable! :) hope motherhood is treating you well!


----------



## PreshFest

It's another girl for me! Eeeeeeeeek! So excited!


----------



## Renzalxx

Yay Presh... another little miss to bring sunshine to the world. Congratulations - so wrapped for you. :pink:

And JParr, your little one is just ADORABLE... soooo very cute! And I love the name Addison.. very unique and stylish.

And a HUGE THANK YOU ladies for putting my mind at ease... Dont know what I would do without this thread!! So stressful trying to bring a lil one into the world - but nice to be able to come here with any questions .. No spotting since so hoping it was just a little clear out. FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## Laubull

Congrats on your little girl Presh


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on another little pink bundle Presh :)

Renzal - that's what we're all here for hunni. Fx it was a one off for you and you won't see any more. I'm almost at 2 weeks since mine stopped now and I'm so relieved, although still religiously checking! lol


----------



## autigers55

Renzal - Sorry about the spotting, hopefully it was just random spotting and your little bean is still snuggled in tightly.

Presh - Congrats on having another girl!!

AFM - My doctor finally referred me to a Fertility Specialist and my appt is Dec. 6th. It's a long time away, so I am hoping we can get pregnant on our own before going to the appt. because I am not sure if our insurance will pay for it. :dohh:


----------



## chig

Quick question...Do some of you ladies still get the random twinge feeling here and there, or should I be worried about another ectopic? I will feel the faintest twinge on the side that I think where the ectopic was, and I just get so nervous.

I can't wait to get my levels checked this week. I am praying for normal growing numbers. :wacko:


----------



## PreshFest

I still get the twinges and it's been over a year since my ectopic and I'm on my 3rd pregnancy! It's really fun when the baby kicks near the tube... ouch! I'm going to look into getting it removed once I have the baby so I don't have to feel the pain anymore.


----------



## Renzalxx

Hey Chig
My ectopic wasnt even in my tube and i get twinges where the scar tissue is all the time. Think it is just a bit more sensitive now.
Can wait to hear how your number are chicky, keep us updated x


----------



## baby_maybe

Chig - my ectopic wasn't in my tube either, but right at the beginning of this pregnancy I got awful twinges and could of sworn I was having an ectopic! I think some twinges are normal at the beginning of pregnancy, but we are bound to worry more than other because of what we've been through before. 

Good luck with your numbers, thinking of you xxx


----------



## libbyloulou

PreshFest said:


> It's another girl for me! Eeeeeeeeek! So excited!

Yay Presh! I'm expecting 3 girls too! X


----------



## libbyloulou

Gweny, just wondered how you are doing? X


----------



## baby_maybe

3 girls libby! You'll be catching up with me all in one go!! :haha: They are going to look adorable all together with dresses and headbands on :)


----------



## chig

I go for my first blood work today to get my hcg levels checked....wish me luck ladies!


----------



## Laubull

Libby, 3 girls wow your DH will be surrounded!

Chig, good luck, I hope you levels are perfect!

AFM, DTD for the first time last night following the mc, all ok but wish we weren't trying again, I find there's so much pressure. I want to be able to be relaxed and focus on enjoying it rather than what time of the month it is, etc.!

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck chig :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Good luck today Chig... looking forward to seeing those perfect results :)

And Libby.... Three little girls... oh how wonderful. Your house will soon be filled with fairies and butterflies xx


----------



## chig

I am so nervous to get my results tomorrow. Tomorrow is the cd that my spotting started during the ectopic.


----------



## GrkGrl

chig- any update?


----------



## chig

I got my results ladies!!! HCG levels in the 3000s for 4weeks and 4days!:happydance: 

Nurse said those were excellent numbers and they can do a scan tomorrow to make sure my bean is in the uterus...they will also take blood work to make sure my numbers are doubling.

I can relax a little bit now. :)


----------



## alleysm

Whoa chig!!! Huge numbers!!


----------



## baby_maybe

:happydance: chig, those numbers are great :)


----------



## Laubull

Great numbers Chig, yeaaaaaa! x


----------



## autigers55

Great numbers chig!!


----------



## GrkGrl

Awesome Chig! So exciting!!


----------



## chig

Thank you ladies! I am very excited with these results. :thumbup:

I just wish I wasn't having the twinge type feelings. It keeps making me feel that something is not right. I guess tomorrow's scan will let me know one way or the other. Hopefully, little bean is sitting comfortably in the uterus and not anywhere else!


----------



## jammers77

Wow, those are promising numbers!! Praying that you get to see your little bean tomorrow. Itching to hear--and bring us back a pic if you can!! :D


----------



## Renzalxx

Yaaaay Chig... those numbers are fab! would think they wouldnt be that high if it were another ectopic? Cant wait to hear about your scan.... YIPEEE heres to your forever baby (or babies???mwahahahaaaaa)... woop woop!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## PreshFest

Yay Chig! Those numbers are seriously high! It's not ectopic, I'm certain!


----------



## chig

It's not an ectopic!!!!:wohoo::happydance::happydance:

The nurse was able to show me my little bean in the uterus!!! According to my LMP, I am about 4w+6, but I am measuring about 4w+3. She also checked my tubes and ovaries to make sure everything else looked good. So far, everything looks good. They took another blood sample just to make sure my numbers are doubling as they should. I'll find out on Monday! 

I am feeling pretty good right now, but the next step is to hear a heartbeat.


----------



## baby_maybe

:dance: :happydance: :wohoo: So happy for you chig! I'm sure your numbers will go up great and you'll get to see that little flicker soon :)


----------



## Laubull

FANTASTIC news Chig, I am so happy for you! Everything crossed for doubling numbers and a heartbeat 

x


----------



## Renzalxx

You beauty Chig! Soooooooooooo wrapped for you sweetness....bring on the heartbeat. Do you go back for second scan soon? Xxx


----------



## chig

Renzalxx said:


> You beauty Chig! Soooooooooooo wrapped for you sweetness....bring on the heartbeat. Do you go back for second scan soon? Xxx

Thank you!!!! I will be going back on sept 7th for another scan. I should be a little over 7 weeks so we should be able to hear the heartbeat then. I am both nervous and excited. With my first pregnancy my baby had a heart defect, so I hope this time around the baby is perfectly healthy.


----------



## JPARR01

Congrats chig!!!! So exciting!!! The twinge type feeling is normal. I got random cramping during my entire pregnancy! xoxo


----------



## Renzalxx

With all the love you have to give Chig, your new ill beans heart will be perfection....I just know it xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

So yet again I have random spotting, just brown at the moment, but ugh! I thought it had gone and I haven't seen it for at least 2 1/2 weeks, but no, it's back. Guess I'll just wait for my scan on weds and hope for the best. Unless anything significant happens, in which case I'll be straight to the hospital!


----------



## Renzalxx

Oh that sux Hun, I know how you feel...so discerning isn't it! Here's wishing us both perfect scans next week, mines on Tues arvo. X


----------



## chig

Boooo to spotting. I wish you both the best on your scans next week!

Thank you everyone for the encouraging words. It really means so much to me. :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck at your scan next week too Renzal. I was feeling slightly more optomistic until this blasted spotting reappeared! Ah well what will be, will be. Nothing to be done now but wait for the scan.


----------



## libbyloulou

I had some brown spotting a couple of times early on in this pregnancy. They said it was cervical ectropian (sp!?) - cervical erosion. Maybe it's that. I wish you weren't both getting it as I know how much it adds to the worry. Stay positive. I'm sure all will be great at your next scans x


----------



## jammers77

Girls, hoping your scans next week go ok. Spotting would totally freak me out too, but we all know it doesn't necessarily mean something bad.

AFM, today would've made 20 weeks if things had been different. Today I got an info thing from Similac in the mail (have no idea because I didn't fill out anything?) and it brought the sadness all back again. I've not had baby stuff in the mail since my youngest was probably two (so six years ago?), so the only thing I can figure is that it came as a result of something from the hospital or the clinic. At any rate, it's been a bit of a day of thinking "what if" and imagining what I'd look like at 20 weeks. We'd have likely found out the gender this coming week.... /sigh Oh well. I know you ladies have days like this, too. I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------



## baby_maybe

It sucks big-time hun :( I would of been around 30 weeks by now and I hate that I'm back almost at the start too. I still have some obstacles to overcome, such as having a suture placed in my cervix in a few weeks time and really 30 weeks is the magic number for me, I don't feel safe until then.


----------



## chig

I also hate being reminded of what could have been if everything went differently. During my first loss, similac sent me free sample of formula during my due date. That was not a good day...

At first, I was saying I won't feel comfortable until my 18-20 week scan to make sure baby is growing normally with all healthy parts...but in reality, I don't think I will be able to relax until I am holding my baby!


----------



## grace10209

Hi Guys
I hope you dont mind me joining you all. I am going through an ectopic now and need desperately to think about the future and the positives that can come. I am trying to STOP crying about what I have had to do (just got methotextrate injection on Thursday). Today was my first blood draw since the shot and im trying to move forward and think about ttc again, Even though I KNOW I CAN"T until atleast 90 days or so from injection.

Anyway, I stumbled upon this thread and I see that you have all been through this and now you guys are ttc again and some of you have even gotten another BFP! I am hoping i can join you for support and encouragement on this journey. I am SOO thrilled to see that some of you are pregnant again and this really gives me hope.

I guess one thing I wanted to ask is, or a few things.

1) how long did it take for hcg to get to zero?
2) did you need a 2nd injection? what were your hcg numbers?
3) once it did hit zero, did you start taking any SPECIAL prenatals to build up folic acid again? or just regular prenatals? i want to build up my folic and vitamins again as soon as I hit zero so i want to know what is best to take.
4) what were dates of injections and dates of you next bfp?

I have been crying each day since thursday and today is the first day I have decided to NOT let this control me anymore, I want to be positive and I want to think/focus on the future.

thanks all!


----------



## chig

Grace- first, I am so sorry that you have to go through this difficult time. You are in great hands with the ladies here. Everyone is soooooo supportive. This thread was a major part to help me move on. I know it's not easy, but try to stay strong and know that there is hope ahead. 

My hcg levels were at 8100 when I got the shot. I only needed one, thankfully. It took about 5-6 weeks for my numbers to hit 0. Once my numbers hit 0, I started my regular prenatal vitamins that has 1mg of folic acid. I waited 4 months/ 5 cycles to start ttc again and I got my BFP on my second cycle trying! Now I am just praying this is my forever baby! I waited a longer than most, but my doctor said I could try after 3 normal cycles. My periods did vary a lot so I waited a little longer. 

I hope that helps! Good luck to you and I hope those numbers drop quick for you. :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi grace, welcome to this thread, even though its a shame you have to be here :hugs: This really is a great place to get support, it has helped me a lot over the past months, especially while I was waiting for my hcg to get back to 0.

I had the metho injection on 5th march this year, my hcg was at 13,000 (so higher than quite a few of the ladies here). I only ended up needing one shot, but it did take 9 weeks to get back to 0. If I'd agreed to have a second shot that was offered I think it would have been quicker. I took and still take 2.8mg of folic acid a day, plus a prenatal that includes another 400mcg of folic acid. It is my understanding that you can safely take up to 5mg a day with no problem. We started ttc after my af which took me to the 3 month point since the shot, so first day of af was 28th may and I don't think I ov'd until until about cd20, about the 16th of June or so (my most recent scan agrees with this) and I got my bfp on that first cycle.

I'm still a little worried about my 12 week scan which is on weds, just due to the metho and on and off spotting that I have had throughout so far, but all my scans have been fine so far.

If you have any other questions feel free to ask and I'll do my best to answer.

Again, sorry that you have to find us in sad circumstances :hugs:


----------



## grace10209

chig said:


> Grace- first, I am so sorry that you have to go through this difficult time. You are in great hands with the ladies here. Everyone is soooooo supportive. This thread was a major part to help me move on. I know it's not easy, but try to stay strong and know that there is hope ahead.
> 
> My hcg levels were at 8100 when I got the shot. I only needed one, thankfully. It took about 5-6 weeks for my numbers to hit 0. Once my numbers hit 0, I started my regular prenatal vitamins that has 1mg of folic acid. I waited 4 months/ 5 cycles to start ttc again and I got my BFP on my second cycle trying! Now I am just praying this is my forever baby! I waited a longer than most, but my doctor said I could try after 3 normal cycles. My periods did vary a lot so I waited a little longer.
> 
> I hope that helps! Good luck to you and I hope those numbers drop quick for you. :hugs:


Thank you for so kindly welcoming me. I hope that being here and focusing on you all and the positives will help me. I am waiting for the results of todays blood work. I think today and Thursday will mean a lot as they told me if hcg doesn't go down by 15% by Thursday then they will want to me get another injection. I am praying that is not needed. 

I think its wonderful that you are pregnant again, especially on the 2nd cycle trying! THATS wonderful! I pray things stay positive for you.


----------



## grace10209

baby_maybe said:


> Hi grace, welcome to this thread, even though its a shame you have to be here :hugs: This really is a great place to get support, it has helped me a lot over the past months, especially while I was waiting for my hcg to get back to 0.
> 
> I had the metho injection on 5th march this year, my hcg was at 13,000 (so higher than quite a few of the ladies here). I only ended up needing one shot, but it did take 9 weeks to get back to 0. If I'd agreed to have a second shot that was offered I think it would have been quicker. I took and still take 2.8mg of folic acid a day, plus a prenatal that includes another 400mcg of folic acid. It is my understanding that you can safely take up to 5mg a day with no problem. We started ttc after my af which took me to the 3 month point since the shot, so first day of af was 28th may and I don't think I ov'd until until about cd20, about the 16th of June or so (my most recent scan agrees with this) and I got my bfp on that first cycle.
> 
> I'm still a little worried about my 12 week scan which is on weds, just due to the metho and on and off spotting that I have had throughout so far, but all my scans have been fine so far.
> 
> If you have any other questions feel free to ask and I'll do my best to answer.
> 
> Again, sorry that you have to find us in sad circumstances :hugs:


BabyMaybe
thats SO wonderful that you are 12 weeks along already?!?!??! You waited the PERFECT amount of time. Everything says 90 days from injection date, yours was March 5th, so June 5th was 90 and you likely O'd on June 16th so you are perfectly safe!! How exciting! this is giving me hope. My 90 days will be November 23 so I plan/hope to ttc anytime after that date! 
Wow thats a lot of folic acid you are taking but I think its smart seeing the shot depletes your body of all of it. Im guessing your doctor told you it was ok/good to take that much - Im going to ask mine what I should take, or what is the MAX I should take. i want to start building my levels back up as soon as I hit zero on hcg. I want to do whatever I can to have my body healthy and ready to be pregnant again. Wow so wednesday is your scan thats so great?! and then you will be in 2nd trimester? 

have you guys told people you are pregnant yet? family? friends? work? Dh and I agreed to wait til we hit 12 weeks to tell people, this made the ectopic very very hard for me as NO ONE KNEW i was pregnant so NO ONE knows what I am going through now. (well i had to tell my boss because i left my work balling the other day)
thank god for this site. 
good luck to you!!!!!!! can't wait to hear on wednesday. this thread is going to keep me going - :thumbup:


----------



## libbyloulou

grace10209 said:


> Hi Guys
> I hope you dont mind me joining you all. I am going through an ectopic now and need desperately to think about the future and the positives that can come. I am trying to STOP crying about what I have had to do (just got methotextrate injection on Thursday). Today was my first blood draw since the shot and im trying to move forward and think about ttc again, Even though I KNOW I CAN"T until atleast 90 days or so from injection.
> 
> Anyway, I stumbled upon this thread and I see that you have all been through this and now you guys are ttc again and some of you have even gotten another BFP! I am hoping i can join you for support and encouragement on this journey. I am SOO thrilled to see that some of you are pregnant again and this really gives me hope.
> 
> I guess one thing I wanted to ask is, or a few things.
> 
> 1) how long did it take for hcg to get to zero?
> 2) did you need a 2nd injection? what were your hcg numbers?
> 3) once it did hit zero, did you start taking any SPECIAL prenatals to build up folic acid again? or just regular prenatals? i want to build up my folic and vitamins again as soon as I hit zero so i want to know what is best to take.
> 4) what were dates of injections and dates of you next bfp?
> 
> I have been crying each day since thursday and today is the first day I have decided to NOT let this control me anymore, I want to be positive and I want to think/focus on the future.
> 
> thanks all!

Hi Grace, 

Firstly so sorry you have had to join us on here, but like others I am pleased you found the thread as I know it will give you support and encouragement in what is a really crappy time! It took me ages to get over my ectopic mentally and i know how hard it is to think about other things when the future seems so uncertain! 

I think my hcg was 1500ish when I got the first shot. I had the second shot a week later as my numbers hadn't decreased enough. It took about 5 wks to reach 0 but I bled most of this time (not heavy). Had a bleed which i assume was af when i got below zero. 

We waited 3 cycles before ttc and I got my bfp 2 cycles after that. I'm now 28 weeks with triplets! Don't give up hope and make sure you look after yourself xxx


----------



## chig

Well, I got my second hcg level back from Friday and they went up by 72%. The nurse said that this was still fine as they look for 66% increase. My numbers went from 3317 to 5731. Should I be worried?:wacko:


----------



## baby_maybe

Chig that sounds fine hun as the doubling rate slows down once your hcg goes over 1000. I'll see if I can find the link that I looked at and post it for you xx

Grace - I'm not sure where you are, but here if your bmi is over 30 they offer you 5mg folic acid supplement anyway, so I knew it was safe to take up to that amount. I wanted to get a fairly high dose in as I knew I wouldn't be taking it for as long as some before I started tttc again, mainly due to it taking so long to get my hcg down.

We told people after I had a scan at 10+1 when it looked ok on that, for some reason I'm still nervous for this next one, but at the end of the day what will be, will be. I guess I will be 2nd tri now really, that's scary but bring relief at the same time. First tri has been hard with no one knowing and worries about another ectopic etc. No one knew I had the ectopic when it happened either, we didn't really tell anyone until I was about 6-7 weeks into waiting for the hcg to go down, but by then I felt a lot more myself and not so weepy all the time. My DH was just great through all of it though, so I didnt really feel that I needed input from outside at that point.


----------



## baby_maybe

Here's the link chig, it should put your mind at ease somewhat :)

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## grace10209

chig said:


> Well, I got my second hcg level back from Friday and they went up by 72%. The nurse said that this was still fine as they look for 66% increase. My numbers went from 3317 to 5731. Should I be worried?:wacko:



I think its good. They say 66% is what they want and you are OVER that. So I would be happy! What is the next step? have they been doubling over 66% EACH TIME? Im sure you have looked at this site before right??

https://www.betabase.info/doublingCalc.php


----------



## chig

baby_maybe said:


> Here's the link chig, it should put your mind at ease somewhat :)
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


Thanks baby_maybe! So here is how my numbers match up according to the site:
4w+4d: avg= 1710, normal range = 1,050-2,800 -->Mine=3317
4w+6d, avg= 3100, normal range = 1,940-4,980. -->Mine = 5731

Are my numbers too high? According to my scan, I was measuring only 4w+3d when I thought I was 4w+6d...So confusing...What does this all mean???:dohh:

So, according to the site, since my numbers were already so high, it should be taking 72-96 hours to double. According to that, my numbers did great. If I calculate it, my numbers indicate a rate double time every 60 hours! Am I going crazy calculating all this ? :wacko:

I wish the nurse told me this, so that I wouldn't panic so much.


----------



## grace10209

libbyloulou said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> I hope you dont mind me joining you all. I am going through an ectopic now and need desperately to think about the future and the positives that can come. I am trying to STOP crying about what I have had to do (just got methotextrate injection on Thursday). Today was my first blood draw since the shot and im trying to move forward and think about ttc again, Even though I KNOW I CAN"T until atleast 90 days or so from injection.
> 
> Anyway, I stumbled upon this thread and I see that you have all been through this and now you guys are ttc again and some of you have even gotten another BFP! I am hoping i can join you for support and encouragement on this journey. I am SOO thrilled to see that some of you are pregnant again and this really gives me hope.
> 
> I guess one thing I wanted to ask is, or a few things.
> 
> 1) how long did it take for hcg to get to zero?
> 2) did you need a 2nd injection? what were your hcg numbers?
> 3) once it did hit zero, did you start taking any SPECIAL prenatals to build up folic acid again? or just regular prenatals? i want to build up my folic and vitamins again as soon as I hit zero so i want to know what is best to take.
> 4) what were dates of injections and dates of you next bfp?
> 
> I have been crying each day since thursday and today is the first day I have decided to NOT let this control me anymore, I want to be positive and I want to think/focus on the future.
> 
> thanks all!
> 
> Hi Grace,
> 
> Firstly so sorry you have had to join us on here, but like others I am pleased you found the thread as I know it will give you support and encouragement in what is a really crappy time! It took me ages to get over my ectopic mentally and i know how hard it is to think about other things when the future seems so uncertain!
> 
> I think my hcg was 1500ish when I got the first shot. I had the second shot a week later as my numbers hadn't decreased enough. It took about 5 wks to reach 0 but I bled most of this time (not heavy). Had a bleed which i assume was af when i got below zero.
> 
> We waited 3 cycles before ttc and I got my bfp 2 cycles after that. I'm now 28 weeks with triplets! Don't give up hope and make sure you look after yourself xxxClick to expand...

OMG TRIPLETS!!!!!!!!!!!! were you taking any fertility medications or did triplets just randomly happen? I have not had any bleeding yet, just a little spotting which started yesterday but its not much to speak of, I have a dull back ache and thats it. Do you have any other children? was just wondering how this pregnancy with 3 babies feels compared to others?


----------



## baby_maybe

Chig you're fine hun, you've had your scan, baby is in the right place. Sometimes you just get higher than average hcg. If it were anything to worry about it would either be much much higher than that or much lower. If the nurse and docs aren't worried than neither should you be.

Wow, I wish I was at good at taking my own advice as I am at giving it :haha:


----------



## grace10209

chig said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Here's the link chig, it should put your mind at ease somewhat :)
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy
> 
> 
> Thanks baby_maybe! So here is how my numbers match up according to the site:
> 4w+4d: avg= 1710, normal range = 1,050-2,800 -->Mine=3317
> 4w+6d, avg= 3100, normal range = 1,940-4,980. -->Mine = 5731
> 
> Are my numbers too high? According to my scan, I was measuring only 4w+3d when I thought I was 4w+6d...So confusing...What does this all mean???:dohh:
> 
> So, according to the site, since my numbers were already so high, it should be taking 72-96 hours to double. According to that, my numbers did great. If I calculate it, my numbers indicate a rate double time every 60 hours! Am I going crazy calculating all this ? :wacko:
> 
> I wish the nurse told me this, so that I wouldn't panic so much.Click to expand...


Chig you are fine! please dont fret. Look at this chart. The HIGHEST beta recorded for a healthy pregnancy at 23dpo is 41,000 and you are 5731
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

OR if you look at the twins sheet your fine too. MAYBE ITS TWINS
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Twin


Either way, your baby(or babies) are fine and healthy. What is meant to be, will be. Deep Breaths..........


----------



## grace10209

Ok so I need some of my own positive advice thrown back at me now. I just got a call from my 1st results after injection on Thursday.
Thursday was 1008, and today is 1856 :(
I "know" they said it will likely go up on first draw but now im upset. They said if im not under 1577 on Thursday then I'll need another injection...............

OMG i just want to move forward, this is brutal :(

I could cry all over again and TODAY is the first day I haven't cried. OY


----------



## baby_maybe

Mine didn't go down on the first draw after the shot either, I think it went up slightly but mine was very high for metho to start with. By the 7 day draw it had dropped some though. Let me go to my journal and I'll post up what it was and when for you xx


----------



## baby_maybe

I had the metho on the 5th so it went up 3,000 on the day 4 draw, by day 7 it was lower than day 4, but not than the starting figure. They wanted me to have another shot of metho, but I refused, so they kept me going back more than once a week to start with. Here's the list of bloods I had taken and the numbers:

1 - 1/3 - hcg 6000 (the hcg's are rough numbers until the most recent one's)
2 - 3/3 - hcg 7000
3 - 5/3 - hcg 10000
4 - 9/3 - hcg 13000
5 - 12/3 - hcg 12000
6 - 14/3 - hcg 7500
7 - 16/3 - hcg 6000
8 - 20/3 - hcg 5500
9 - 27/3 - hcg 2500
10 - 3/4 - hcg 882
11 - 10/4 - hcg 568
12 - 17/4 - hcg 358
13 - 24/4 - hcg 216
14 - 1/5 - hcg 34
15 - 8/5 - hcg 1.3 :happydance:


----------



## grace10209

Thanks Baby_maybe this helps. I will see what Thursday brings. Would you mind telling me why you refused the 2nd shot? it seems a lot of women have gotten it so Im just curious.

Im praying that Thursday it is down enough -


----------



## grace10209

i have another question for you all. Its about ttc and when is safe. I read you need to be on prenatals for 6 weeks after injection (starting when hcg hits 0) to build up your folic acid level to be safe for pregnancy. But then I also read you need to wait 3 months after injection to ttc.

So, which is it? I mean What "if" my hcg gets to zero and then I start prenatals right away, then is 6 weeks after starting prenatals OK to ttc? what if its not 3 months from injection date? ...........OR should i wait the full 3 months from date of injection, regardless of if i have done 6 weeks of prenatals?

Thank you and sorry. I just want to be certain and then plan around that.


----------



## Renzalxx

Grace, everyone is told something different so i would check with your obstetrician to be absolutely sure. I was told to wait until my levels reach zero then build up my folic acid for three months before TTC. THis was last June though and they may have revised the information since then but I fell pregnant just short of this (approx 4 months from the original shot) and had a missed miscarriage. Doc told me my eggs might have still been damaged from the MTX.. it is really terrible stuff!!!!.....so the only advice i can give you is to not rush into things (i know, easier said than done) until your body has completely healed from the trauma it has been through as my MMC set me back a further 3 months before we could TTC again.
Good Luck:flower:
PS: your HCG is meant to go up after your shot so should start to come down soon!


----------



## Renzalxx

chig said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Here's the link chig, it should put your mind at ease somewhat :)
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy
> 
> 
> Thanks baby_maybe! So here is how my numbers match up according to the site:
> 4w+4d: avg= 1710, normal range = 1,050-2,800 -->Mine=3317
> 4w+6d, avg= 3100, normal range = 1,940-4,980. -->Mine = 5731
> 
> Are my numbers too high? According to my scan, I was measuring only 4w+3d when I thought I was 4w+6d...So confusing...What does this all mean???:dohh:
> 
> So, according to the site, since my numbers were already so high, it should be taking 72-96 hours to double. According to that, my numbers did great. If I calculate it, my numbers indicate a rate double time every 60 hours! Am I going crazy calculating all this ? :wacko:
> 
> I wish the nurse told me this, so that I wouldn't panic so much.Click to expand...

Hey chicken
Your numbers look great hun, as long as they are going up you should be fine especially now that your lil munchkin is in the right spozzie xxxx 
Some people just have really high numbers - it will drive you bonkers trying to decifer your numbers - that is why my GP wouldnt do them last time - everyone is soooo different! But Yipppeeeeee for your wee one!!! Have they ruled out multiple pregnancy? When is your next scan again? Bet you cant wait.....


----------



## libbyloulou

Hi Grace, 

The triplets were naturally conceived with no meds which was quite a shock. We had an appointment booked in to discuss options including fertility treatment but never went as found out I was pregnant a couple of weeks before. I have no other children so can't compare pregnancies, just know this one has moved really quickly. At 28 weeks I now look and feel full term. Have my c section date for 10th Oct but still worry every day and hope all will be ok.


----------



## baby_maybe

Grace I refused the second shot, because my hcg was coming down albeit slowly and I just didn't want another shot of that horrible stuff in my system. To me waiting an extra couple of weeks to get to 0 was preferable.

In regards to your question about ttc again, I waited the bare minimum as you saw from my dates and by the time I ov'd I probably had 6 weeks worth of high dose folic acid on board. I do still worry now that the mtx could have affected the egg that made this baby and I guess I'll get an idea of that tomorrow at my scan. I'm hoping that it hasn't obviously, but as I said before what will be, will be.


----------



## chig

Thank you ladies. I do feel better now. DH and I told both his parents and my parents yesterday night. Both are happy, but like us, they are cautiously happy. I started to cry like crazy after I told them...it just feels more real now that they know. We have decided to wait to tell the rest of the family and friend until after we have had the 18 week scan and echocardiogram. 

My next scan is in two weeks on sept 7th where they are going to look for a heartbeat. I will be about 7 weeks along by then. I also just found out that I have a business trip coming up to Hawaii. Most people would be excited, but I am scared to be in a flight for so long. Do any of you know if it is safe to fly during your first trimester? I am afraid to miscarry...


----------



## Laubull

Chig - fingers crossed for the 7th and seeing a lovely little heartbeat  Re: flying in the 1st tri, yes it's fine, I am off to Germany next week and had investigated as I was due to be 9 weeks, but sadly not to be this time. Anyway Hawaii, exciting, you WILL be fine!

Baby_maybe - your bean will jumping around tomorrow, if the metho had effected it you would have known by now. Can't wait to see your scan pics 

Grace - I am sorry you've joined us, I can only echo the other girls comments, in answer to your questions, see my story below:

It took me 10 weeks to get to zero which is unbelievable really as the highest my HCG got was 750! I didn't need a second shot and although my numbers were slow to reduce I was like maybe_baby in thinking, I didn't want it anyway, I'd rather wait longer for my levels to get to zero. Yes as soon as I hit zero I took folic acid. I had metho on 16th March and got a BFP on 1st August, my second month of trying, sadly that ended in a miscarried just over 2 weeks ago :-( Here's to third time lucky though!

I hope I've helped, sorry for the waffle and good luck.

x


----------



## cathgibbs

Baby_Maybe - how long did you wait after your shot to concieve hun? xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Well my shot was 5th march and I think I ov'd about 16th June for the pregnancy I am currently on, so it was very close to the 3 month mark. I probably could have done with waiting until after af at the end of June, but I was a bit eager to get going. We'll see if I'll regret that decision tomorrow at the 12 weeks scan!


----------



## cathgibbs

Well I seen my consultant today and I had my shot 22nd June and I had af on Friday iv been on 5mg folic acid since beginning of august and he said if I were to get pregnant this cycle,ill hopefully o next week he said everything will be fine as ill be 2 weeks away from 3month mark,same situation as you,everything will be fine hun  when's your scan xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

That's great hun! Glad the consultant has given you the go ahead. My scan is tomorrow eek!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh everything will be fine hun honestly I understand your worry but you will be fine :-D xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Everything will be fine tomorrow hun I understand your worry but it will be fine :-D did they say anything to you at the hospital cause you got pregnant a lil bit early xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry I though the first message didn't go through xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

No they spoke to the doc at epau after I went for my early scan, but he said because I was just over the 3 months he didn't need to see me. Hopefully that's good!


----------



## grace10209

baby_maybe said:


> Grace I refused the second shot, because my hcg was coming down albeit slowly and I just didn't want another shot of that horrible stuff in my system. To me waiting an extra couple of weeks to get to 0 was preferable.
> 
> In regards to your question about ttc again, I waited the bare minimum as you saw from my dates and by the time I ov'd I probably had 6 weeks worth of high dose folic acid on board. I do still worry now that the mtx could have affected the egg that made this baby and I guess I'll get an idea of that tomorrow at my scan. I'm hoping that it hasn't obviously, but as I said before what will be, will be.


what was the high dose folic acid prenatal you took?


----------



## cathgibbs

That's a really good sign hun I'm excited for your scan now xxx


----------



## grace10209

libbyloulou said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> I hope you dont mind me joining you all. I am going through an ectopic now and need desperately to think about the future and the positives that can come. I am trying to STOP crying about what I have had to do (just got methotextrate injection on Thursday). Today was my first blood draw since the shot and im trying to move forward and think about ttc again, Even though I KNOW I CAN"T until atleast 90 days or so from injection.
> 
> Anyway, I stumbled upon this thread and I see that you have all been through this and now you guys are ttc again and some of you have even gotten another BFP! I am hoping i can join you for support and encouragement on this journey. I am SOO thrilled to see that some of you are pregnant again and this really gives me hope.
> 
> I guess one thing I wanted to ask is, or a few things.
> 
> 1) how long did it take for hcg to get to zero?
> 2) did you need a 2nd injection? what were your hcg numbers?
> 3) once it did hit zero, did you start taking any SPECIAL prenatals to build up folic acid again? or just regular prenatals? i want to build up my folic and vitamins again as soon as I hit zero so i want to know what is best to take.
> 4) what were dates of injections and dates of you next bfp?
> 
> I have been crying each day since thursday and today is the first day I have decided to NOT let this control me anymore, I want to be positive and I want to think/focus on the future.
> 
> thanks all!
> 
> Hi Grace,
> 
> Firstly so sorry you have had to join us on here, but like others I am pleased you found the thread as I know it will give you support and encouragement in what is a really crappy time! It took me ages to get over my ectopic mentally and i know how hard it is to think about other things when the future seems so uncertain!
> 
> I think my hcg was 1500ish when I got the first shot. I had the second shot a week later as my numbers hadn't decreased enough. It took about 5 wks to reach 0 but I bled most of this time (not heavy). Had a bleed which i assume was af when i got below zero.
> 
> We waited 3 cycles before ttc and I got my bfp 2 cycles after that. I'm now 28 weeks with triplets! Don't give up hope and make sure you look after yourself xxxClick to expand...

Hi there
So i wanted to ask you this because now im fearful that I may need to get a 2nd injection. So you said you had two, and it took 5 weeks to reach 0, and then you waited 3 cycles to ttc. So do you know the date of 2nd injection? and then when you started ttc? Im just trying to plan out when I can safely ttc IF i have to have the 2nd injection.......


----------



## grace10209

baby_maybe said:


> Grace I refused the second shot, because my hcg was coming down albeit slowly and I just didn't want another shot of that horrible stuff in my system. To me waiting an extra couple of weeks to get to 0 was preferable.
> 
> In regards to your question about ttc again, I waited the bare minimum as you saw from my dates and by the time I ov'd I probably had 6 weeks worth of high dose folic acid on board. I do still worry now that the mtx could have affected the egg that made this baby and I guess I'll get an idea of that tomorrow at my scan. I'm hoping that it hasn't obviously, but as I said before what will be, will be.

Would you mind telling me why you didn't want another shot? Im just curious because I am waiting for thursdays results and RE told me if my level doesnt go down that i will HAVE to get another shot. So im just wondering what you reasons were to NOT get one? did you have bad side effects? 

Also, I think you waited the perfect about of time, 6 weeks of folic acid buildup is perfect!!!!!! your baby is healthy and I can't wait for you to meet him/her when the time comes! think positive!


----------



## grace10209

libbyloulou said:


> Hi Grace,
> 
> The triplets were naturally conceived with no meds which was quite a shock. We had an appointment booked in to discuss options including fertility treatment but never went as found out I was pregnant a couple of weeks before. I have no other children so can't compare pregnancies, just know this one has moved really quickly. At 28 weeks I now look and feel full term. Have my c section date for 10th Oct but still worry every day and hope all will be ok.


Wow that is crazy! Do multiples run in either of your families ??? Do you know what their sexes are? Omg 28 weeks us great! I think full term for multiples is 32/34 right? Sooo exciting!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

YES! Happy perfect 10 week sweetums! Oh happy days.... GOOD LUCK FOR TODAYS SCAN Baby_Maybe - be sure to post your scan pics if you can xxx
 



Attached Files:







20120829_085328.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Renzalxx

Grace, if they require you to have another shot it is definately worth doing as it could potentially save your tube. The MTX makes you feel terrible - i had a total of 4 shots over 8 days (but this equated to 2 normal shots) and each one brought more misery... but it is DEFINATELY better that the alternative. Good luck!


----------



## Laubull

Lovely scan pic Renzal, yeaaaaa for you


----------



## baby_maybe

Firstly YAY Renzal, great scan pic of your lovely little bean :happydance:

Grace - My ectopic wasn't in my tube so there was less risk of rupture, I hated the fact i'd had to have anything horrible in my system in the first place. So even though the doctor tried to encourage me to have the second shot I declined it because as far as I could see they only wanted me to have it to make my hcg go down quicker, not because it wasn't coming down at all. You really need to take all your own circumstances into your decision and base it on what you think is safe for you. But do remember that doctors can't MAKE you do anything you don't want to. If it helps talk the doc again and try to get a better understanding of why they want you to have the second shot.

As for folic acid, i've been taking just short of 3mg a day since the beginning of May now.

I'm nervous about today, will be leaving shortly and will try to update as soon as I can. Thanks for all the support lovely ladies xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Everything will be fine lovely, i got everything x for you xxxxxx


----------



## Laubull

Good luck baby_maybe  x


----------



## baby_maybe

Here we go ladies, as promised my little peanut! Looking good and wriggly and measuring slightly ahead of where they put me last time. Official dating today so got put back to my edd by lmp which makes me 13+2 today (I gained a whole week :dance:) and due date of the 5th March 2013 :)
 



Attached Files:







scan290812a.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhhhh amazballs!!!! Yay im glad everything went fine hun!! woohoooo gaining an extra week!! FAB!! xxxxx


----------



## Renzalxx

AWESOME!!!!! Yaaaay for lil tummy munchkins xx such a great pic too...you must be wrapped xxx good work chicky x


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm so happy and relieved right now it's unreal. I'll probably find something else to stress about soon!! :haha:

I actually closed my eyes when she started, I knew the sonographer so I told her I was going to and she said it was fine. After a couple of seconds she said open your eyes and look, there's the heartbeat! After that she had a good look around and took measurements for dates as well as for the NT. I sould get the combined results for that in just over a week :)

Thank you so much for all your support lovely ladies, I don't know where I'd be without this thread :flower:


----------



## chig

Greats scans Renzalxx and Baby_maybe!!! I knew that everything was going to be great! :happydance:

You girls give me hope for my scans!


----------



## baby_maybe

Chig, I can't wait to see your next scan. Do you have a date for it yet?


----------



## chig

baby_maybe said:


> Chig, I can't wait to see your next scan. Do you have a date for it yet?

My next scan is on Sept 7th, where I get to hopefully hear the heartbeat! I am so nervous, but still hopeful. I attached a picture of my first scan that I had last week!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## baby_maybe

My very early one looked so similar to that, I'm sure the heart will be beating lovely and strong when you go next week. My girls go back to school on the 7th, so I won't be forgetting that date in a hurry!!


----------



## autigers55

Lovely scans ladies!!

I am really hoping I can post one soon, if not this year maybe next because I finally have an appt with a FS in Dec.


----------



## baby_maybe

I really hope you get a lovely bfp before you get to that appointment hun. If not it's good that you have it booked because then they can work on getting you preggo :)


----------



## GrkGrl

All those pictures are giving me goosebumps! I am so happy for you all! Hope I can join you soon!


----------



## grace10209

baby_maybe said:


> Here we go ladies, as promised my little peanut! Looking good and wriggly and measuring slightly ahead of where they put me last time. Official dating today so got put back to my edd by lmp which makes me 13+2 today (I gained a whole week :dance:) and due date of the 5th March 2013 :)

OMG YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so excited for yoU!!!!!!!!!!! wooohoooo
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## grace10209

baby_maybe said:


> Firstly YAY Renzal, great scan pic of your lovely little bean :happydance:
> 
> Grace - My ectopic wasn't in my tube so there was less risk of rupture, I hated the fact i'd had to have anything horrible in my system in the first place. So even though the doctor tried to encourage me to have the second shot I declined it because as far as I could see they only wanted me to have it to make my hcg go down quicker, not because it wasn't coming down at all. You really need to take all your own circumstances into your decision and base it on what you think is safe for you. But do remember that doctors can't MAKE you do anything you don't want to. If it helps talk the doc again and try to get a better understanding of why they want you to have the second shot.
> 
> As for folic acid, i've been taking just short of 3mg a day since the beginning of May now.
> 
> I'm nervous about today, will be leaving shortly and will try to update as soon as I can. Thanks for all the support lovely ladies xxx


wow 3mg of folic? my RE told me no more than 1000mcg a day. Maybe thats because I eat a ton of spinich and salads??? 
who knows. ANYWAY, I started cramping and bleeding today, FIRST TIME since I got my bfp.........I am hoping and praying that means my body is doing what its supposed to and that my hcg will be down tomorrow. Im so nervous. Pray for me ladies. 

I have to say, being a part of this thread has helped me so much get through this first week after the metho shot. I am SOO greatful for you guys and SO HOPEFUL that i'll be able to ttc in Dec and then share a pregnancy journal like you all can! hugs to all!!!


----------



## GrkGrl

Hey Grace - I was told that your body only can absorb so much folic acid a day. I think it was the 1,000. The rest gets peed out. That is why your doc probably said only 1mg is fine. They told me it was wasteful (but not harmful) to take more than that. But who knows? 
Also, I'm sure a lot of us feel this way, but you remind me so much of me back in March. I was really lost and depressed until I found this thread. I still have my days, but you'll get to the other side.


----------



## grace10209

GrkGrl said:


> Hey Grace - I was told that your body only can absorb so much folic acid a day. I think it was the 1,000. The rest gets peed out. That is why your doc probably said only 1mg is fine. They told me it was wasteful (but not harmful) to take more than that. But who knows?
> Also, I'm sure a lot of us feel this way, but you remind me so much of me back in March. I was really lost and depressed until I found this thread. I still have my days, but you'll get to the other side.


I am so thankful - I can't wait to get to the other side, being positive about the future through your stories is all that is getting me through this. 
xoxoxooox


----------



## baby_maybe

Good news for the cramping and a little bleeding. I didn't start bleeding until about 8 weeks in, but once I did I knew my numbers would fall fast and they did.

In regards the folic acid, I read that you can take up to 5mg safely (they offer that here if you've got a high bmi at booking or if you've had a pregnancy with a neural tube defect before). As its water soluble anything you don't need gets pee'd out and you keep the rest. I just felt more comfortable on a higher dose to make sure my stores were replenished before I got pg. When I first started taking it my pee was bright neon yellow, so I knew it was going through, but oddly after I got my bfp it hasn't been quite so yellow which made me think my body was using more of it than before. Whatever is actually happening, I'm glad I took more just to safeguard against some of the effects the metho could have had on my developing peanut.


----------



## alleysm

Chig are there two in there? I see what looks like a sac on the far left


----------



## grace10209

baby_maybe said:


> Good news for the cramping and a little bleeding. I didn't start bleeding until about 8 weeks in, but once I did I knew my numbers would fall fast and they did.
> 
> In regards the folic acid, I read that you can take up to 5mg safely (they offer that here if you've got a high bmi at booking or if you've had a pregnancy with a neural tube defect before). As its water soluble anything you don't need gets pee'd out and you keep the rest. I just felt more comfortable on a higher dose to make sure my stores were replenished before I got pg. When I first started taking it my pee was bright neon yellow, so I knew it was going through, but oddly after I got my bfp it hasn't been quite so yellow which made me think my body was using more of it than before. Whatever is actually happening, I'm glad I took more just to safeguard against some of the effects the metho could have had on my developing peanut.


Is there any harm to taking extra? if not, maybe i will too, once I hit zero, i want to do whatever I can to prep my body and make it the best place possible for a little one to live for 9 months!


----------



## GrkGrl

I don't think there is any harm in taking extra. Your body will pee out what you don't need.


----------



## chig

I think I read a lot of doctors being ok with taking extra folic acid. The good thing is that it is not harmful if you have too much. Your body will just use what it needs and pee out the rest...just as the other girls mentiond.


----------



## Renzalxx

Hey Grace, yup, you can take a fair bit of folic acid and your body will just pee out what it doesnt need. CONGRATS on starting to bleed - sounds strange to say - but you are definately on the right track luvvie. Heres hoping things happen nice and quickly for you. Take it as easy as you can and get some decent pain killers - we will be thinking of you xxx

CHIG - loving the scan pic chicky - everything looks awesome so far - congrats of your wee apple seed xxxxxxx heres to a happy n healthy nine months x


----------



## grace10209

hi guys
I just got my results from my day 7 hcg and it went from 1856 to 740!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So I do not need a 2nd injection! OMG i am so psyched.

Fingers crossed and praying my #s can continue to go down and then once at 0 I can start my prenatals again. I am praying to safely start ttc again in December.

This thread and you all that are pregnant now are keeping me going!!!!! xoxooxo


----------



## baby_maybe

Great news grace, that's a brilliant drop. Hopefully it won't take you too long to get to 0 :)


----------



## alleysm

Awesome drop grace! Gosh i remember after my bfp hoping and praying my numbers went up enough and after mtx hoping and praying they went down quickly. My second mtx dragged on forever and ever.. and the three cycles after were wacko crazy..


----------



## Renzalxx

Good stuff Grace, here's hoping you'll reach that zero soon!


----------



## Laubull

Fab news Grace, let's hope zero isnt far away! X


----------



## chig

That is excellent grace!!:happydance: It will be December before you know it!


----------



## grace10209

baby_maybe said:


> Great news grace, that's a brilliant drop. Hopefully it won't take you too long to get to 0 :)


Thank you, this thread is keeping me going. Im praying next weeks # looks even better. I can't thank you guys enough for the support. Its SO nice to have women to talk to that have been through this. No one in my life knows I was pregnant and no one knows what im going through now. its so tough.


----------



## grace10209

alleysm said:


> Awesome drop grace! Gosh i remember after my bfp hoping and praying my numbers went up enough and after mtx hoping and praying they went down quickly. My second mtx dragged on forever and ever.. and the three cycles after were wacko crazy..


Thank you! Its such an odd thing to hope for them to rise and then hope for them to fall.........


----------



## grace10209

chig said:


> That is excellent grace!!:happydance: It will be December before you know it!



Thanks Chig how are you feeling???


----------



## chig

grace10209 said:


> chig said:
> 
> 
> That is excellent grace!!:happydance: It will be December before you know it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chig how are you feeling???Click to expand...

Feeling pretty good. I am starting to get the nauseated feeling now and my boobs are still so sore! I am also getting more hungry! The only bad thing is that I think I am getting a cold. I have this annoying cough for a couple of days.

I am both excited and very nervous about next Friday's scan..:dohh:

I hope your next hcg levels drop even more!


----------



## grace10209

chig said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chig said:
> 
> 
> That is excellent grace!!:happydance: It will be December before you know it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chig how are you feeling???Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling pretty good. I am starting to get the nauseated feeling now and my boobs are still so sore! I am also getting more hungry! The only bad thing is that I think I am getting a cold. I have this annoying cough for a couple of days.
> 
> I am both excited and very nervous about next Friday's scan..:dohh:
> 
> I hope your next hcg levels drop even more!Click to expand...

Thanks girl. that stinks about having a cold! So, friday they are going to do an Ultrasound? that will be great to see that little one in your uterus! yay!
Im trying to think positive and hopeful my numbers continue to drop quickly. Im hoping for 0 by oct 1st so anything before that will be a bonus!


----------



## Renzalxx

chig said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chig said:
> 
> 
> That is excellent grace!!:happydance: It will be December before you know it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chig how are you feeling???Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling pretty good. I am starting to get the nauseated feeling now and my boobs are still so sore! I am also getting more hungry! The only bad thing is that I think I am getting a cold. I have this annoying cough for a couple of days.
> 
> I am both excited and very nervous about next Friday's scan..:dohh:
> 
> I hope your next hcg levels drop even more!Click to expand...


Yaaay for the nausea (WHAT AM I SAYING???) and booo for the cold hun. As much as MS sucks, it is a good sign that things are progressing nicely. I have been 10 times sicker this pregnancy than the other two put together but it is starting to ease now so i am hoping it will disappear altogether soon....:happydance:

Cant wait to hear how your scan goes girly, GOOD LUCK! xxxx


----------



## chig

Hi ladies!! This cough that I have is really bad. I hardly can get any sleep. Last night was the first night that I was able to get some real sleep time in. I had a bit of a scare yesterday...I went to the bathroom to go pee and I saw a little bit of a brown streak in my stretchy CM when I wiped. I called the doctor right away and he told me that it could be caused by all the coughing that I have been doing. As long as I don't have any cramps or heavy bleeding, I should be okay. I haven't had any more since that one time, so I am praying that it doesn't happen anymore. He told me if it gets worse or I start to have cramping, to call again and they will do a scan to see what is going on.

Why can't things just go smoothly for a change???:wacko:


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry about your cough chig, last pregnancy I had a bad one that irritated my stitch and made me spot a bit. I know what you mean about things going smoothly too. I actually don't think any of us will relax properly until the babys are here safe and sound :hugs:


----------



## grace10209

chig said:


> Hi ladies!! This cough that I have is really bad. I hardly can get any sleep. Last night was the first night that I was able to get some real sleep time in. I had a bit of a scare yesterday...I went to the bathroom to go pee and I saw a little bit of a brown streak in my stretchy CM when I wiped. I called the doctor right away and he told me that it could be caused by all the coughing that I have been doing. As long as I don't have any cramps or heavy bleeding, I should be okay. I haven't had any more since that one time, so I am praying that it doesn't happen anymore. He told me if it gets worse or I start to have cramping, to call again and they will do a scan to see what is going on.
> 
> Why can't things just go smoothly for a change???:wacko:

Ughhh, Im sorry girl. Im SURE its nothing and you are fine, the pregancy is fine but I totally understand your frustration and worry. Hopefully you will start to feel better soon. and that silly cough will start to ease up. Stinks! :growlmad:


----------



## PreshFest

Definitely don 't worry, Chig! Brown is absolutely nothing to worry about. If you were going to start bleeding, it would have happened very soon after seeing that brown spotting. With my first pregnancy, I had brown spotting after every time we had sex. So be prepared for that as well. I guess sex jostles your cervix and loosens some of that old blood. As long as it's not red, you're 100% in the clear!

And even if it is red, it's not always bad! As I learned this pregnancy with that stupid subchorionic hemorrhage I had! Totally gone now, by the way, not sure if I updated here. :)


----------



## chig

Thank you so much for reassuring me! I am still very nervous every time I go to the bathroom. I keep looking for something every time I wipe...Still haven't seen anything, but I can't help but worry. I can't wait until Friday to come around! I really want to see my bean growing and see and hear that heartbeat!

At the moment, I just want to go home and sleep and rest so that I can get rid of this cough...:sleep:

Presh - I am glad that everything is going great for you! I can't believe that you are 21 weeks!! That is awesome. I can't wait to be that far along!

grace - any word on what your latest numbers are?

baby_maybe - I know what you mean about the worrying thing...I won't relax until the baby is safe and sound in my arms!


----------



## baby_maybe

Great to hear your haemorrhage sorted itself out Presh :thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

chig said:


> Thank you so much for reassuring me! I am still very nervous every time I go to the bathroom. I keep looking for something every time I wipe...Still haven't seen anything, but I can't help but worry. I can't wait until Friday to come around! I really want to see my bean growing and see and hear that heartbeat!
> 
> At the moment, I just want to go home and sleep and rest so that I can get rid of this cough...:sleep:
> 
> Presh - I am glad that everything is going great for you! I can't believe that you are 21 weeks!! That is awesome. I can't wait to be that far along!
> 
> grace - any word on what your latest numbers are?
> 
> baby_maybe - I know what you mean about the worrying thing...I won't relax until the baby is safe and sound in my arms!

Hi
thanks for asking, I go for bloodwork on Thursday - so 2 days, ughhhh i can't wait = i really hope that its low, last week it was 740 so im praying for it to be under 300, Today - I took a test and it was VERY VERY VERY light, barely there, I almost want to say it was negative but i'd be lieing :wacko:
so, im hopeful that my number will be low.......because it was so light. 
I am sooooooooooooo eager to start my prenatals again, start eating healthy again, start exercising and start preparing my body to ttc again. The hope of the future is all thats getting me by. I can't imagine what it will be like to come out on the other side, to be past 12 weeks! ughhhhhhhhhhhh sounds like heaven :winkwink:


----------



## Renzalxx

Hey Chig
I certainly know how scary it is to see brown spotting..I totally flipped out, but my lil banana is doing great as Im sure your little one is. My ob even said that orgasm can trigger a light bleed so we are super sensitive down there thats for sure... As long as it stops and doesnt accompany cramping you will be sweet hun... YAAAAY! Heres to Friday and counting!


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
Im struggling today. I went for a walk/jog at the track on Sunday and Monday this past weekend and I think I did "too much" - I am a workout nut so having to NOT exercise since the shot on 8/23 has been tough for me. Plus, I can't drink alcohol, nor eat my normal salads, bananas, oranges, etc etc. So I "needed" to get out for a run/walk.
and now, I think I did too much. I have this dull ache is both sides, where my ovaries are.

Its not terribly bad but its there, I have stopped bleeding/spotting. That stopped a few days ago. I am going to bloodwork tomorrow so maybe its just nerves as Im really REALLY hoping my numbers have gone down a lot since last week. I went from 1865 to 740 last time.

I just feel like time is going by SOOOOOOOOOO SLOWLY. I want to move on and ttc again but I can't until atleast after 11/23 and that just seems SO FAR AWAY :sad2:

How did you guys get through this part? any advice for me? i feel like ALL I DO is spend time online researching methotextrate, ttc after methotextrate, etc etc.

any words of encouragement would be awesome. feeling crappy today. boooooooo


----------



## baby_maybe

I know exactly how you're feeling grace and I won't lie it is tough. I did spend a lot of time online researching and chatting to the ladies on here just to try and make time pass a bit faster tbh. I don't have any real suggestions, but you will get through this and before you know it it will be time for ttc again. Whilst I was in the middle of it it felt never ending, so I appreciate how you feel, but since I got to 0 time seems to have gone past fairly quickly. Probably more agonising time wise to me was the first few weeks of this pregnancy, if I'm honest the uncertainty of a healthy baby was a lot more stressful for me to deal with than waiting for my numbers to go down. But that's just me you could find the whole experience totally different.

Lots of luck for your hcg draw tomorrow, I hope your numbers have plummeted since last time :hugs:


----------



## grace10209

baby_maybe said:


> I know exactly how you're feeling grace and I won't lie it is tough. I did spend a lot of time online researching and chatting to the ladies on here just to try and make time pass a bit faster tbh. I don't have any real suggestions, but you will get through this and before you know it it will be time for ttc again. Whilst I was in the middle of it it felt never ending, so I appreciate how you feel, but since I got to 0 time seems to have gone past fairly quickly. Probably more agonising time wise to me was the first few weeks of this pregnancy, if I'm honest the uncertainty of a healthy baby was a lot more stressful for me to deal with than waiting for my numbers to go down. But that's just me you could find the whole experience totally different.
> 
> Lots of luck for your hcg draw tomorrow, I hope your numbers have plummeted since last time :hugs:

Hi there and thanks SO much for responding. and you know, i think you are EXACTLY right. That once I do get a bfp again, that first trimester will be WORSE than what i am going through now. I think I'll always b stressing about:
what will my hcg be? then will it go up in 2-3 days? then will it go up again? and then if it does, will the baby be in my uterus? then will I make it to 12 weeks? and so on!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

My poor husband, I just NEED to somehow accept that things are OUT OF MY CONTROL. I NEED to have faith somehow and come to grips with the fact that there is NOTHING i can do to control things. 
I mean, I can take my vitamins, I can wait til its "safe" to ttc, but after that, its out of my hands. I wish i was more religious or more into "god" and feeling that he was in control. Maybe that would help?!
:wacko: 

Thank you for responding. its nice to know im not alone, and that there is more craziness to come. :dohh: 

I guess its what we need to go through, for us to get to hold our little ones when the time is right. Maybe thats what I need to tell myself, that this is what needs to be done to get me to where I want to be.


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad I could be of help :) I'm actually the most control freaky person I know and goodness knows how I managed to make it through the 9 weeks of waiting for my hcg to go down! I often wonder how I would feel if I were more religious, it's an odd thing to think about sometimes because I don't go to church, but there have been several times in my life (mostly when I'm pregnant) that I have consciously prayed. This then leads me to wonder if I should make more of an effort with church etc.


----------



## grace10209

baby_maybe said:


> Glad I could be of help :) I'm actually the most control freaky person I know and goodness knows how I managed to make it through the 9 weeks of waiting for my hcg to go down! I often wonder how I would feel if I were more religious, it's an odd thing to think about sometimes because I don't go to church, but there have been several times in my life (mostly when I'm pregnant) that I have consciously prayed. This then leads me to wonder if I should make more of an effort with church etc.



Yup, I think the same thing too - and sometimes when I do pray, i feel guilty about it, like im not worthy, like i need to make a deal and say something like "i know i never pray or go to church and im not worthy BUT if you could help me with this situation, i'll be so good going forward"/ LOL

Those that are religious and do go to church and do know about god and the stories and such, they have complete confidence in him and that he will "take care of them" - I think i might take comfort in feeling that someone was going to take care of me, that i was protected. you know?

hmmmmmmmm - i've been researching positive thoughts for fertility, pregnancy and life. LOL 

thanks for chatting, this helps :thumbup:


----------



## JPARR01

I will tell you, the day my hcg hit 0... I enjoyed a night of tons of cocktails and chips, pizza! What a nice night that was. It was a well needed night. You should do the same!



grace10209 said:


> Hi guys
> Im struggling today. I went for a walk/jog at the track on Sunday and Monday this past weekend and I think I did "too much" - I am a workout nut so having to NOT exercise since the shot on 8/23 has been tough for me. Plus, I can't drink alcohol, nor eat my normal salads, bananas, oranges, etc etc. So I "needed" to get out for a run/walk.
> and now, I think I did too much. I have this dull ache is both sides, where my ovaries are.
> 
> Its not terribly bad but its there, I have stopped bleeding/spotting. That stopped a few days ago. I am going to bloodwork tomorrow so maybe its just nerves as Im really REALLY hoping my numbers have gone down a lot since last week. I went from 1865 to 740 last time.
> 
> I just feel like time is going by SOOOOOOOOOO SLOWLY. I want to move on and ttc again but I can't until atleast after 11/23 and that just seems SO FAR AWAY :sad2:
> 
> How did you guys get through this part? any advice for me? i feel like ALL I DO is spend time online researching methotextrate, ttc after methotextrate, etc etc.
> 
> any words of encouragement would be awesome. feeling crappy today. boooooooo


----------



## baby_maybe

You know grace, we must think the same because that's exactly how I feel if I pray too. All I know is, someone, somewhere is definitely looking out for me :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Nice to see you in here jparr, Addison is gorgeous, how are you getting on?


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
I am feeing SO much better today and am SO excited to tell you that my hcg went from 740 to 44 today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG I was hoping for something under 300 and its 44! hooray for low numbers. Of course I go again next week to see how it goes but I just so excited.

Positive thoughts going forward. yay :) 

how are all my pregnant ladies doing????????? please tell me so i can live vicariously through you.


----------



## chig

Tomorrow is my first prenatal appointment!!! Eeeeeek...I am so nervous that they won't hear a heartbeat or that I will get some other bad news.


----------



## JPARR01

baby_maybe said:


> Nice to see you in here jparr, Addison is gorgeous, how are you getting on?

Ask for asking! I am doing really great! My baby girl is growing so fast and will be 5 months on Tuesday. Where the hell does the time go?!?


----------



## grace10209

Chig, 
It's going to be fine. Is this your first time hearing hb? Soooo excited for you!

It's going to be great! Think positive........you are protected. 

Keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Yay Chig... good luck for tommorow hun, cant wait to hear your great news xx


----------



## Laubull

Fantastic news Grace, I hope it's zero by next week!

Chig, I have everything crossed for you today 

Renzal you're almost into your second tri, ahhh exciting! Do you have another scan soon and will you find out the sex?

AFM I'm 7dpo, I'm really pleased I ovulated straight after a mc and if I caught that eggy then that would be amazing, but for once I'm not symptom spotting or getting nervous, if it happens yea but if not oh well!

Hope everyone else is well 

X


----------



## libbyloulou

chig said:


> Tomorrow is my first prenatal appointment!!! Eeeeeek...I am so nervous that they won't hear a heartbeat or that I will get some other bad news.

I hope it goes well today Chig.......it will! Enjoy hearing the heartbeat x


----------



## JPARR01

chig said:


> Tomorrow is my first prenatal appointment!!! Eeeeeek...I am so nervous that they won't hear a heartbeat or that I will get some other bad news.

Good luck today! :hugs:


----------



## PreshFest

Good luck Chig! I remember that day all too well... So stressful! All will be great, though. Can't wait to hear the news!

And YAY Grace!! Such a relief that it's going down so fast. That definitely helps your healing, I think. Now you can focus on the future instead of the past. :)


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
just checking in to see if Chig updated yet. Thinking of you girl!!!


----------



## PreshFest

Me, too!! I hope she updates soon!! I can totally feel her stress right now lol.


----------



## grace10209

PreshFest said:


> Me, too!! I hope she updates soon!! I can totally feel her stress right now lol.


haha I know right!!!!!!!! I can't wait to get "to the other side" and yet I can totally imagine how stressful the first several weeks of pregnancy will be after this experience. I think excepting that it is 1000% out of our control is the only way to get through it.


----------



## grace10209

PreshFest said:


> Me, too!! I hope she updates soon!! I can totally feel her stress right now lol.

While we wait, care to share with me your dates with metho..........when did you get shot? when did you ttc again? and when did you get bfp? 
thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## libbyloulou

Me too!

Hey Presh, loving the fact you're over half way now, that went so quick! X,


----------



## PreshFest

grace10209 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Me, too!! I hope she updates soon!! I can totally feel her stress right now lol.
> 
> While we wait, care to share with me your dates with metho..........when did you get shot? when did you ttc again? and when did you get bfp?
> thanks! :thumbup:Click to expand...

My story is a little scary...so don't let it get you worried, ok??

Metho July 25th 2011. TTC again 3 months later and got bfp right away. At my 6wk ultrasound baby was in the right place but they couldn't find a heartbeat. I went back 2 weeks later and they found the heartbeat, but it was about 1/2 the rate it should have been at 8 weeks and baby was measuring 2 weeks behind. So we knew it wasn't looking good. Unfortunately, they didn't find it necessary to give me any more scans for some reason. So I tried to stay positive even though we knew baby probably wouldn't make it. So finally at 11 weeks I started bleeding and had to have a d&c at 12 weeks. So they made me go all that time wondering what the heck was going on! That was by far the worst part of the whole deal. Just all that waiting. 

So this time, we TTC 2 months after d&c and then got pregnant the 3rd month and here I am, in all my pregnant glory lol. ROUGH road to get here. Waiting for my 6 week ultrasound was killer. I had no symptoms really. I knew it wasn't ectopic somehow, but was terrified about it being alive. So..I've been through the wringer. And still trying to convince myself that I will actually get a baby at the end of this. :wacko:


----------



## chig

Wow! I feel so blessed to have so many ladies here waiting for my update! :hugs:

Now to get to the update...I just got back from my 3 hour appointment! They did another ultrasound and found that beautiful heartbeat at 143!!!!! :wohoo: The moment I heard that heartbeat, I had tears rolling down my face. :haha: I was so happy and relieved and excited to hear that heartbeat. It was wonderful! :happydance:They also said that the baby caught up with what it should be at 6w+6d!!!!! :wohoo:They checked both my tubes and ovaries just to make sure everything was looking good and things are looking great! We then went on to get more blood work done, left a urine sample and then had a one on one with the doctor to go over family history and she did another look and feel inside. Everything is looking good!!!!

I am going to try to enjoy this moment as long as I can before I start worrying about the next thing.:dohh:

I am on cloud 9 right now!!!:cloud9:


----------



## grace10209

PreshFest said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Me, too!! I hope she updates soon!! I can totally feel her stress right now lol.
> 
> While we wait, care to share with me your dates with metho..........when did you get shot? when did you ttc again? and when did you get bfp?
> thanks! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My story is a little scary...so don't let it get you worried, ok??
> 
> Metho July 25th 2011. TTC again 3 months later and got bfp right away. At my 6wk ultrasound baby was in the right place but they couldn't find a heartbeat. I went back 2 weeks later and they found the heartbeat, but it was about 1/2 the rate it should have been at 8 weeks and baby was measuring 2 weeks behind. So we knew it wasn't looking good. Unfortunately, they didn't find it necessary to give me any more scans for some reason. So I tried to stay positive even though we knew baby probably wouldn't make it. So finally at 11 weeks I started bleeding and had to have a d&c at 12 weeks. So they made me go all that time wondering what the heck was going on! That was by far the worst part of the whole deal. Just all that waiting.
> 
> So this time, we TTC 2 months after d&c and then got pregnant the 3rd month and here I am, in all my pregnant glory lol. ROUGH road to get here. Waiting for my 6 week ultrasound was killer. I had no symptoms really. I knew it wasn't ectopic somehow, but was terrified about it being alive. So..I've been through the wringer. And still trying to convince myself that I will actually get a baby at the end of this. :wacko:Click to expand...


omg :nope::nope:
thank you for sharing, but OMG. I can't imagine, AFTER the ectopic that you got your bfp again and then that????? OMG I am so sorry, i would die. having to wait 11-12 weeks to learn that it wasn't ok, ughhhhhhhh. And they dont know right, no clue why these things happen? OMG. Well, the good thing is that you made it through and are pregnant now - and still. With your ectopic and then the next, did you go public with the pregnancy? When DH and I first start discussing having kids, we promised ourselves if we got bfp we would keep it to ourselves until we hit 12 weeks along, I will admit it has been very tough for me having to go through this loss alone (minus you all). Im wondering if it would be better for me to tell at least a few CLOSE people in my life next time when we first get bfp. Like my sister and best friend. Then at least I'll have people to talk to that know what im going through. ?
thoughts???


----------



## baby_maybe

First of all :happydance: chig I'm so pleased you could hear the heartbeat and your little bean is looking good :)

And grace :happydance: for you too, those numbers are fab :)


----------



## chig

grace10209 said:


> Hi guys
> I am feeing SO much better today and am SO excited to tell you that my hcg went from 740 to 44 today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG I was hoping for something under 300 and its 44! hooray for low numbers. Of course I go again next week to see how it goes but I just so excited.
> 
> Positive thoughts going forward. yay :)
> 
> how are all my pregnant ladies doing????????? please tell me so i can live vicariously through you.

That is GREAT news!!!! So happy to see those numbers drop! I am thinking they will be close to 0 shortly!:happydance:


----------



## grace10209

CHIG!!!!!!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG Im so happy! hooray for heart beats! so exciting! enjoy this girl = you and your little one deserve it. i can't wait til you deliver in March/April < I think I"LL CRY!!!!!!


----------



## Laubull

Whoop whoop Chig, FANTASTIC news, so happy for you 

X


----------



## grace10209

chig said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I am feeing SO much better today and am SO excited to tell you that my hcg went from 740 to 44 today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG I was hoping for something under 300 and its 44! hooray for low numbers. Of course I go again next week to see how it goes but I just so excited.
> 
> Positive thoughts going forward. yay :)
> 
> how are all my pregnant ladies doing????????? please tell me so i can live vicariously through you.
> 
> That is GREAT news!!!! So happy to see those numbers drop! I am thinking they will be close to 0 shortly!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you Chig! from your lips to gods ears. I hope so. I am so ready to move forward, i have everythign ready, prenatals, omegaDHA3, B6, etcetc.
I can't wait to start taking them. I want to get a good 8-10 weeks of being back on them before I ttc again. I hope i can safely ttc after 11/23 which is my 3 month point. I am feeling better and getting there.


----------



## Renzalxx

Yay Chig...so relieved for you hun xxx 

And good luck Laubell...here's hoping you caught that eggie xxx


----------



## resque07

Hello ladies i haven't been on here in a while. I have had some major changes in life after my ectopic in march and i haven't been trying to get pregnant but haven't been preventing it either. I wanted to ask you all about your cycles after ectopic and methotrexate. Did they change? Mine are now very light and shorter. I'm still on a 32 to 36 cd . Also when it starts getting close to either ovulation or af i get these pulling sensations in my uterus. It's very noticeable and lasts until af starts. During ovulation i also get pains in my sides that sometimes can bring me to my knees and also in my legs around my pelvic area inside my thighs i get really bad pains just like ligament pains. Is this normal?


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi resque, sorry you've been having a rough time with your af since the ectopic. Personally I didn't really notice any difference of the couple of afs I had after my numbers got to 0, but that might not be true of everyone else on here. In fact if I recall correctly chig might of had some differences.

Hope you manage to get the bottom of the pain you've been having :hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi resque,
I too have been able to feel ovulation and my period coming from a mile away. My last ovulation was severe like period pain. Think we are more sensitive and in tune down there. I would def have a chat with your doc sweetie just to make sure it's not more than healing pains. 
Hope your feeling better soon x


----------



## Gwenylovey

Chig, such great news! So happy for you, lady xoxo


----------



## jammers77

Hi resque, I've never had ovulation pain until after the ectopic/methotrexate. Last month when I ovulated I was in a meeting and was in such awful pain I was having trouble concentrating on what was being said. I also have very light brown discharge. At my 6 week appointment after mtx, I was ovulating and my OB noticed the discharge and said, "You're having some bleeding, which is normal." So I guess even a light brown discharge is considered to be bleeding. I dunno.

I never had ovulation pain like this until after the ectopic. I usually would have a little bit of back cramping that would last an hour or two, but it was barely noticeable. Now when my body gears up for ovulation, it is very obvious.


----------



## resque07

Thank you for the reply ladies. I guess it's safe to say i am currently ovulating i have had crazy cramping the past few days and last night it was bad enough i surely thought my period was right around the corner .


----------



## chig

My periods did change after the ectopic/MTX. I never use to get brown spotting before my AF would start, but now I do. I spot for about 2-3 days before AF really comes. I also get twinge type pain on the side of my suspected ectopic during ovulation as well. Nothing too severe, but I can just tell that I ovulated from the side that I had my suspected ectopic. The length of my period fluctuated initially, but it leveled out by my 4th cycle.

Your situation sounds a bit more severe and I would definitely go to the doctor and have take a look to see what is going on. I wish you the best and I hope things go back to normal for you!:hugs:


----------



## Laubull

I CANNOT believe this! Just over 4 weeks after my miscarriage and I just got 1-2 weeks pregnant on a CB digi! Ahhhhh so happy, surprised but obviously cautious, please let it be third time lucky for me 

Baby dust to all!

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh wow Laubull, that's great news hun. I really hope this is your sticky forever baby :) Positive thoughts coming your way and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## grace10209

Laubull said:


> I CANNOT believe this! Just over 4 weeks after my miscarriage and I just got 1-2 weeks pregnant on a CB digi! Ahhhhh so happy, surprised but obviously cautious, please let it be third time lucky for me
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> X



CONGRATS YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope it sticks! happy and healthy 9 months!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Renzalxx

Awesome news Laubull xxx so excited for you x keep us posted!


----------



## PreshFest

Yay!! Congrats on the bfp Laubull! I can't wait to hear how it goes!!!

Renzal - my sister who had an ectopic and miscarriage all in the last few months just found out she's pregnant again. So I figure this will be her lucky one since it was for me and you ;-) How have you been feeling? I can't believe you're 12 weeks already!


----------



## Laubull

Thank you girls! I still can't believe it, I just hope that it's a sticky bean in the right place this time 

x


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey Presh I can't believe you're 22 weeks already!!

I just wanted to update in here that I had my suture yesterday for the pesky incompetent cervix of mine and it has all appeared to go well. I'm still monitoring spotting and any other possible loss from 'down there' and although my cm seems a little watery, I'm sure it's ok and just the suture causing that. If I find my pants getting wet I'll be going straight up to maternity to get checked of course :)


----------



## grace10209

baby_maybe said:


> Hey Presh I can't believe you're 22 weeks already!!
> 
> I just wanted to update in here that I had my suture yesterday for the pesky incompetent cervix of mine and it has all appeared to go well. I'm still monitoring spotting and any other possible loss from 'down there' and although my cm seems a little watery, I'm sure it's ok and just the suture causing that. If I find my pants getting wet I'll be going straight up to maternity to get checked of course :)


Glad it went ok girl..... yay for 15 weeks!


----------



## chig

Yayyyy Laubull!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!! Sending you sticky baby dust!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Chig! Just got to wait it out for 2/3 weeks until they scan me 

How are your symptoms?

x


----------



## chig

I know those 2-3 weeks are going to feel like forever, but hang in there and enjoy the moment!! 

My symptoms are back and forth. Today, I gagged while I was brushing my teeth, but that is about it. I don't feel any other symptoms today. I almost feel like I am not pregnant. I hope this is not a sign of anything bad. oh, and my boobs are still sore. I really want a scan to make sure things are still okay in there, but my next scan is not until 3.5 weeks. I want time to just zip by...


----------



## Laubull

You've still got symptoms which is a good sign 

I agree on time, if only we could fast forward, that or have daily scans!

x


----------



## marymoomin

Hi ladies, I had mtx on 6 November and started ttc in april again. I got a BFP around 15 August and we found out its twins. Goods luck ladies. xxxx


----------



## chig

Welcome marymoomin! Congratulations on the twins!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi marymoomin :wave: huge congrats on the twins, h&h 9 months :flower:


----------



## marymoomin

Thank you. I just wanted to give hope. Good luck ladies! xxx


----------



## alleysm

Marymoo you must post scan pics


----------



## Laubull

Congrats Mary! I send Alleys comment, scan pics please!! X


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> Yay!! Congrats on the bfp Laubull! I can't wait to hear how it goes!!!
> 
> Renzal - my sister who had an ectopic and miscarriage all in the last few months just found out she's pregnant again. So I figure this will be her lucky one since it was for me and you ;-) How have you been feeling? I can't believe you're 12 weeks already!

Heya Presh, FANTASTIC news for your sister! Happy and healther 9 months for everyone!! yaaaaay!
Cant believe im 12 weeks either... and your 22 weeks....eeeeek! I am still soooo nervous. Have been feeling extra good this last week so hopeing its just the joys of 2nd trimester and nothing sinister... I have my 1st trimester screening next Tuesday so fingers crossed my little one is thriving.
How is everything going with your little laydee hun... have they rectified the subchronic bleed you had? :flower:


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys 
just wanted to say hello and how excited I am to see you all pregnant again. Chig, Renzal, Presh, Laubull, BabyMaybe, did i miss anyone?
anyway, im living vicariously through you all and hoping/praying I am at 0 today and can start prenatals again! 
I can't wait to be pregnant again and Im so hopeful for the future!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck with your numbers today grace, fx for a big fat 0 for you :)


----------



## Laubull

Thank you grace and fingers crossed for the BFZ, big fat zero!

X


----------



## jammers77

Congrats, Laubull! So happy for you!!!

Fingers crossed for you, grace. You're almost there!!


----------



## chig

Good luck grace!! I can't wait to see your post on your results! With the way your numbers dropped last time, it seems promising!:thumbup:


----------



## Renzalxx

Thanks Grace and good luck for today...better grab yourself a bottle of champies to celebrate anyways! You deserve it x


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
results were 9.5 today. I am trying to not be too bummed out. I really wanted to start prenatals today but I need to go again next week for blood work and they said i can't start them until I am at 0 :(

We are going away for the weekend to a wedding and they did give me the "OK" to drink, seeing it has been 3 weeks since the shot. So, I am thankful for that. Still no sex though, which is fine. Im bummed about the stupid 9.5 - I was soooooo hoping for 0.

I know I should be thankful. my numbers have been dropping quickly. 1865, 740, 44, 9.5 today.

So, one more week of waiting, but I at least I can drink myself silly this weekend. OY 

Thanks all for the support. I CAN"T wait until I am pregnant again this winter, I pray that you are all still here to share it with me. I am so thankful for you guys :) xoxooxox


----------



## Renzalxx

Have a champers or 12 for me laydee :drunk: and enjoy your weekend away x


----------



## libbyloulou

Laubull, such great news....congratulations! I hope the weeks up to your scan go quickly!

Marymoomin, congratulations to you too! I hope you have been feeling well! I'm expecting triplets and was terribly sick at the beginning.

Only 3.5wks til my c section....i'll make sure I come on and post for you ladies as soon as I'm up and about.


----------



## baby_maybe

Grace - I know you wanted 0, but 9.5 is still great and you can have a drink now. I really needed one by the time I was allowed to! Enjoy the weekend at the wedding :drunk:

Libby - Lots and lots of luck for your section, I can't believe its nearly time already! So looking forward to seeing pics of your little girls :)


----------



## Laubull

Grace, I second what baby_maybe said, 9.5 is great and your levels have been dropping so quickly, you'll be zero next week I'm sure. It took 10 weeks for me! Enjoy your weekend away, maybe you'll get a chance for :sex: !

Libby, 3.5weeks, I can't believe it's come round so soon, good luck! Can't wait to see the pictures!

x


----------



## alleysm

Laubull are you having your betas checked?


----------



## jammers77

Good luck, Libby!! I'm sure you're excited to see those little girls!!

Grace, 9.5 is soooo close! You'll be at 0 for sure by next week!!


----------



## Laubull

Alleysm, no, docs won't do it, they only offer me an early scan where I am. I have decided to take every day as it comes, I will book my early scan and doctors appointment in about 2 weeks, I'd rather I have 2 weeks to let things 'settle in' and just be realistic in case anything happens. I am trying to look at it as my DH and mines little secret until then, if we don't tell anyone it doesn't feel real, which will be better if it doesn't go to plan. If that makes sense!!

x


----------



## alleysm

I totally get that. Our whole TR and ttc has been a big secret.. well im sending you some freaking sticky glitter!!! Your temps look great!!


----------



## Laubull

Thank you Alleysm, I wish you all the luck in the world  x


----------



## chig

grace - 9.5 is a great low number! I have a good feeling that by next week, they will be a big fat 0!! Just relax this weekend and enjoy:wine:

laubull - I have my fingers crossed for you!

libby- I am so excited for you!! 3.5 weeks!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Libby...eeeeeek! So exciting! Can't wait to here how it all goes.!!!

Chig, congrats on your wee raspberry hunny x


----------



## marymoomin

Hi 
Sorry it has taken so long. I attach the scan pics. They arent great but you can hopefully see both babies..... Good luck ladies! XX
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## baby_maybe

Lovely scan pic hun, must be so exciting finding out it twins :)


----------



## Laubull

Mary they look perfect, yeaaa  x


----------



## marymoomin

baby_maybe said:


> Lovely scan pic hun, must be so exciting finding out it twins :)

To be honest I was petrified. I then had some bleeding and I thought I was going to lose them and from that point on I knew how much they had to hang on. I am still worried about them.


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww bless you, I know about scary bleeding too. Had all sorts of it in early pregnancy, fx I haven't really had anything for the last few weeks, so hoping that it's all done with now!


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
thanks for the support and positive thoughts, I appreciate them and truly need them. I am hopeful this week will go quick and I'll be at 0 on Thursday. I will have my prenatals with me so I can take them as soon as I get the call. So first step is 0, then next step is waiting for my first AF..........

Im sure this has been discussed but would you guys mind telling me how your it took for your first AF once you hit 0?

THANK YOU and keep your pregnancy updates coming. I am living vicariously through you and enjoying every moment of your success!! xoxoxo


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi grace, I'm sure you'll be at 0 this week. As for af I think my first one came right before I hit 0 and my second one was exactly 4 weeks later xx


----------



## Laubull

Grace I actually had what was just like a period while my levels were still dropping, but then it did take me 10 weeks so I think my body had figured out I was no longer pregnant so started up again, if that makes sense! My cycle went exactly back to normal too.

Fingers crossed for 0!

x


----------



## AMP26

Hello ladies! I was hoping I could join. I'm on my first cycle since having emergency surgery to remove my left tube that ruptured from an ectopic. We knew the baby was ectopic, but after two doses of methetrexate, I ruptured anyway!! So while technically I'm supposed to wait for my second period before I start trying, we are going to try this month (it took 5 weeks from the date of surgery to get my first period). We waited 4 years for our first BFP and our little angel was conceived via Gonal F & IUI so I'm not overly optimistic for this natural cycle, but it does feel good to be back in the swing of things. 

Congratulations to everyone who is pregnant. It is such an inspiration to see others get past this type of situation and successfully carry to term!!! 

Good luck to everyone trying... I hope each and every one of us get's our forever babies! :flower:


----------



## chig

mary - great scan! Everything looks really good. 

grace - good luck this week! I have a good feeling it will be 0! To answer your question, I think I had bleeding as soon as I hit 0 for about 7-8 days and then my next period came 4 weeks later. My first 3 cycles varied between 28-31 days, but it evened out to 29 days, which is where I used to be before the ectopic.

AMP - Welcome to the this wonderful thread. I am happy to see that you are looking at future and are going back into the swing of things. Feel free to ask us any questions!:hugs:


----------



## grace10209

Laubell, Babymaybe
thanks guys - i am praying for 0 and to get AF soon. very soon. I need 2 AF's before we ttc and I hope to get those before 11/23 which is 3 monhts from date of injection.

Time is going by quickly so im looking forward to being pregnant and talking about it with you guys!

AMP, welcome, the women here are wonderful - what were the dates of your shots? was your surgery right after the shots?


----------



## AMP26

grace10209 said:


> !
> 
> AMP, welcome, the women here are wonderful - what were the dates of your shots? was your surgery right after the shots?

I had my first shot on July 20th. That was the date of our 6 week ultrasound when they discovered the baby was ectopic. My fertility specialist sent us from his office directly to the ER to get the shot. My second shot was July 28th because my HCG kept going up (I was at 2200 on the 20th and 7000 on the 27th). I ruptured on August 1st (I was about 8200). All of the doctors who looked at my ultrasound were wrong because they all thought the baby was on the ovary or in the space between the ovary and the tube. But he was in the tube and I lost most of my left tube from the rupture. I kept having my levels monitored until they reached 1.9 on August 21st. That was my last blood test. I got my first period September 9th. So it has been a long process, but I'm just trying to focus on being happy that I am mostly back to normal now!


----------



## baby_maybe

AMP - welcome to the thread, sorry you have to be here as we all are. As chig said this is a great group of ladies and if you have any question please feel free to ask. You'll probably notice soon enough that a fair few of us have gotten our bfp's recently following having methotrexate, so it goes to show that there is hope for the future. Even though we have we still continue to come back to this thread for support (especially in early pregnancy) and also to offer support to others who are going through the same thing.


----------



## grace10209

AMP26 said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> !
> 
> AMP, welcome, the women here are wonderful - what were the dates of your shots? was your surgery right after the shots?
> 
> I had my first shot on July 20th. That was the date of our 6 week ultrasound when they discovered the baby was ectopic. My fertility specialist sent us from his office directly to the ER to get the shot. My second shot was July 28th because my HCG kept going up (I was at 2200 on the 20th and 7000 on the 27th). I ruptured on August 1st (I was about 8200). All of the doctors who looked at my ultrasound were wrong because they all thought the baby was on the ovary or in the space between the ovary and the tube. But he was in the tube and I lost most of my left tube from the rupture. I kept having my levels monitored until they reached 1.9 on August 21st. That was my last blood test. I got my first period September 9th. So it has been a long process, but I'm just trying to focus on being happy that I am mostly back to normal now!Click to expand...

I hear you on being happy that you are back to normal. That is so great. I am very close behind you. Last week my level was 9.5 so Im hoping this week I hit 0. Did you start prenatals again? When did your RE say it was ok to ttc?

ps- im sorry you lost your tube. this process is so tough. but like baby_maybe said, there are many ladies here that are now pregnant again so I am living vicariously through them until I can ttc again.


----------



## AMP26

I wasn't allowed to start the pre-natals again until I was below 5. Technically I'm supposed to wait until my next period to try but I don't hold too much hope for a natural BFP so I'm trying this month!! We are back and forth about whether we will be doing IVF next month or waiting until after the new year. My doctor ha encouraged us to start IVF next month but I might need some more time before diving all the way back in!


----------



## grace10209

I am hoping for 0 this week and I actually think I am ovulating now. I took an opk last night and it was positive - did you guys have sensitive ovaries after your ectopics?

its wierd, i could be imagining it, but i feel like my ovaries are sensitive, Like if I bear down or squeeze in my abs, I can feel them, especially moreso on my left side.
I wonder if my ectopic was on the left and thats why??? 

I am praying for 0 on thursday and to start my prenatals then. I WANT TO CHEAT and start prenatals now but I guess whats 2 days going to matter. I should just wait. 

Anyway, hopefully i am ovulating now and I will get my first AF soon. 

How is everyone feeling?????


----------



## chig

I am officially stressing out....I have been playing phone tag with my doctor since last Friday on my lab test results. I finally was able to talk to a nurse today who had some information and she told me that I have traces of e. coli in my urine that I have to take antibiotics for and that one other lab result came back abnormal..... Now I am still waiting for my doctor to call me to talk about what the abnormal lab result is and what it means. I don't even know what to think!!!! I am soooo worried.:cry:


----------



## alleysm

Chig. Did the dr call you yet?


----------



## grace10209

chig said:


> I am officially stressing out....I have been playing phone tag with my doctor since last Friday on my lab test results. I finally was able to talk to a nurse today who had some information and she told me that I have traces of e. coli in my urine that I have to take antibiotics for and that one other lab result came back abnormal..... Now I am still waiting for my doctor to call me to talk about what the abnormal lab result is and what it means. I don't even know what to think!!!! I am soooo worried.:cry:


Oh chig, I am so sorry you are stressing but PLEASE try not to. I know, I know, much easier said then done. But you dont know yet what is happening or wrong. Things will likely be just fine. Stress IS NOT GOOD for you or your little one - so try to relax somehow. Do you have any pregnancy relaxation cd's you can listen to?


----------



## BayBeeEm

:happydance:Hello all, its been a while since I've been online to chat with the group. I hope everyone is doing well! I see that good number of you have gone on to get your BFPs. Congratuations all around. For those of you, on the ttc train, I'm rooting for you all given that I take your journey's so personally. Now, I will commence my catching up with the posts :wacko: in 5 ... 4 ... 3 ...


----------



## Renzalxx

chig said:


> I am officially stressing out....I have been playing phone tag with my doctor since last Friday on my lab test results. I finally was able to talk to a nurse today who had some information and she told me that I have traces of e. coli in my urine that I have to take antibiotics for and that one other lab result came back abnormal..... Now I am still waiting for my doctor to call me to talk about what the abnormal lab result is and what it means. I don't even know what to think!!!! I am soooo worried.:cry:

Hey sweety have you heard back from your doc at all? I thought Ecoli in urine was a Bladder Infection (dang, been there before yeowch!) which is super common in pregancy and easily fixed??
Will be thinking of you, let us know how you go xxxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Chig - I hope you've heard from your doc by now, but if not please try not to panic before you have the full picture. As renzal said the ecoli could just be a bladder infection that require antibiotics to clear. Sending you lots of :hugs: I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## grace10209

anything yet chig?


----------



## chig

So I never heard back from the Doctor, but the nurse did call me back after listening to my panicked message I left on her phone. She told me that they have sent the prescription for the urine infection to my pharmacy to pick up and the bloodwork that came back "abnormal" was the hemoglobin one, which means that my iron levels are kind of low and that I should eat more food with iron. I was sooooooooooooooooooooo relieved to hear that it was nothing serious....:dohh:

I guess I will be picking up lots of broccoli and spinach on my way home today from work!


----------



## grace10209

really???????????????? thats it???? just low iron!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
eat your spinich girl! its got extra folate too so do it up!


----------



## baby_maybe

Omg chig, I can't believe she got you so worried, only to tell you it was iron!! Boy I would be mad at her for making you panic like that! Well at least it's nothing serious and you just need to get some lovely iron rich foods inside you :)


----------



## PreshFest

Chig I'm anemic, too. Be good about getting enough iron because it's sooooo exhausting not having enough. I've been on supplements for four weeks and just now starting to feel better


----------



## chig

I am a vegetarian, so getting some of the nutrients can be a challenge, so I might have to take supplements. I also watch and make sure that I get enough protein, since a lot of protein comes from animal products. I have eat a lot of beans and tofu...


----------



## grace10209

Im so glad everything is ok with Chig.

Did you guys see my question about sore ovaries and "feeling" ovulation after you had your ectopic?


----------



## baby_maybe

Good job you said that chig, I was going to say you should eat a nice big steak! Thats what DH always feeds me with when I have low iron :haha:

Grace - sorry must have missed that, I didn't necessarily feel ovulation, but early on in this pregnancy I was very crampy and niggly around both of my ovaries, so much so I thought this was another ectopic for certain!


----------



## grace10209

baby_maybe said:


> Good job you said that chig, I was going to say you should eat a nice big steak! Thats what DH always feeds me with when I have low iron :haha:
> 
> Grace - sorry must have missed that, I didn't necessarily feel ovulation, but early on in this pregnancy I was very crampy and niggly around both of my ovaries, so much so I thought this was another ectopic for certain!


ughhhh ok, good to know for if that happens to me when i get my bfp, i will try not to panic :) :winkwink::winkwink: :dohh:


----------



## chig

grace - After I had the ectopic, I could feel a slight twinge pain when I was ovulating on the right side that they suspected the ectopic to be on. When I got my BFP, I didn't feel the twinge pains, so I was sure I ovulated from my left side. When I went for my first scan, the nurse even showed me that I ovulated from my left! I still get the slight twinge pain here there even 8 weeks into my pregnancy. I talked to my doctor about it and she said that it is just the scar tissues stretching and not to worry unless it is unbearable pain.


----------



## Laubull

Glad everything is ok Chig 

Grace I never used to feel ovulation pain but after my ectopic I was much more aware. My RHS is definitely more sensitive because of the ectopic but I think having had it and knowing my cycle I listen to my body, something I never did before!

X


----------



## alleysm

Laubull any new updates with you?


----------



## Laubull

Alleysm I'm now 4+6 and feeling blurghh, a good sign i hope! Not sure if I mentioned but I scared myself on Monday as I had a low temp, needless to say it was a blip, it shot up yesterday and I've now stopped temping! I also took an frer yesterday and the line was darker and thicker than the control line, hope it's a good sign!

Off to Scotland tomorrow for a long weekend to celebrate our 2nd wedding anniversary so I'll be MIA for a while. Hoping everything will be ok when I'm back, if so I'll brave a ticker and actually book my appointments and scan!

How are you?

X


----------



## chig

Good luck Laubull!! Enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Chig


----------



## grace10209

Laubull said:


> Alleysm I'm now 4+6 and feeling blurghh, a good sign i hope! Not sure if I mentioned but I scared myself on Monday as I had a low temp, needless to say it was a blip, it shot up yesterday and I've now stopped temping! I also took an frer yesterday and the line was darker and thicker than the control line, hope it's a good sign!
> 
> Off to Scotland tomorrow for a long weekend to celebrate our 2nd wedding anniversary so I'll be MIA for a while. Hoping everything will be ok when I'm back, if so I'll brave a ticker and actually book my appointments and scan!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> X


Have a great time with your hubby!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Yaaaay Chig, been stressing for you too... glad to hear it was fixable and nothing too serious. Hope your tum tum is feeling better soon, those blasted UTIs are soooo painful xxx

Laubull, congrats on your 2nd wedding anniversary hun, what a fantastic anniversary pressie hey.. lil bundle of joy. Cant wait to hear about your first scan xxx

I had my 2nd trimester screening on Tues and all went perfect.... SOOOOO RELIEVED and super excited!!!!! here is a wee picture of my BeeBee in mah Belly xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo0011 (4).jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Laubull

Ahhh Renzal what a fabulous picture of your peach!

BeeBee in mah belly, haha !

X


----------



## libbyloulou

That's awesome Renzal......what a great pic! X


----------



## baby_maybe

Great pic renzal :thumbup:

Laubull - have a great time away for your anniversary :)


----------



## grace10209

OMG Awesome pic Renzal!!!!!!!! OMG so excited for you. 

and the others here that are pregnant. Oh I can't wait to get there. 

Praying for 0 today and to start prenatals!!!!!!!!


----------



## resque07

Hello again! Ago i posted earlier the question about cycles after Metho. And ectopic. The cramping and pulling and discomfort Everett the pregnancy was. And i am on my sixth cycle that is due tomorrow . I haven't had any pain this cycle on my side like the past 5 cycles. Still getting the pulling in the uterus but much lighter than before. My boobs are so sore which i normally had before ectopic and didn't get the past five cycles. So maybe my body is finally returning to normal.


----------



## alleysm

Resque i think that we are super sensitive after ectopic for some reason...


----------



## BayBeeEm

Renzalxx said:


> Yaaaay Chig, been stressing for you too... glad to hear it was fixable and nothing too serious. Hope your tum tum is feeling better soon, those blasted UTIs are soooo painful xxx
> 
> Laubull, congrats on your 2nd wedding anniversary hun, what a fantastic anniversary pressie hey.. lil bundle of joy. Cant wait to hear about your first scan xxx
> 
> I had my 2nd trimester screening on Tues and all went perfect.... SOOOOO RELIEVED and super excited!!!!! here is a wee picture of my BeeBee in mah Belly xx

Awwwww, the answer to my question. This is a beautiful picture. Thanks for sharing Renzal!!!


----------



## chig

AMAZING scan Renz!!!! I am soooooooo happy to hear that everything went well!!!!:happydance:


----------



## grace10209

alleysm said:


> Resque i think that we are super sensitive after ectopic for some reason...


I agree with you, I posted this the other day, I think I recently O'd - only time will tell, but my ovaries were sore,sides of my lower abdomen were sore, I wonder if I'll have this each month. Regardless, i just can't wait to get to the other side and be posting my US scan pics here! ! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## grace10209

Ok, just got the call from my RE, Reproductive Endocrinologist. My levels were 2.1 YAY!!!!!

So I can start prenatals again. So they said they want to test my estrodial and FSH and depending on that those results show, they might have me start birthcontrol for 1 month - so then they can schedule HSG and other testing and then come up with a treatment plan for me. 

I asked about the birth control and why put me on it for 1 month and they said if they dont, and they just "wait" for my AF to show that it might not come for several weeks and then if it doesn't come for 4-6 weeks then they would do provera and then thats another 10 days added and it will just really push things out. So they might just start bcp tomorrow. 

I know they want to do HSG and other testing before I ttc again .............

I dont know. She said they put their IVF patients on birthcontrol for 1 month often. Its just part of the protocol.....

I dont want to stress or overthing things. I want to have faith in my physician and do what they suggest. I guess I'll just wait and see what tomorrow brings. 

anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on 2.1 grace and for being able to start you prenatals :happydance:

As for your query about the bcp. The honest answer is I don't know! Over here it's slightly different in the fact that once your numbers are low enough for you to be discharged from the epau, they leave you to it! Yep no tests (I asked about them while I was there), nothing scheduled and no need to visit your gp either. Just follow the rules on their ectopic/metho leaflet and do what you want basically! Let your gp know if you get a bfp and they'll schedule a scan just to check its in the right place and that's it really!


----------



## grace10209

baby_maybe said:


> Congrats on 2.1 grace and for being able to start you prenatals :happydance:
> 
> As for your query about the bcp. The honest answer is I don't know! Over here it's slightly different in the fact that once your numbers are low enough for you to be discharged from the epau, they leave you to it! Yep no tests (I asked about them while I was there), nothing scheduled and no need to visit your gp either. Just follow the rules on their ectopic/metho leaflet and do what you want basically! Let your gp know if you get a bfp and they'll schedule a scan just to check its in the right place and that's it really!

Thanks girl, at first i was questioning them and not sure what to do but then I decided that Im just going to do what they say, im not going to question and im going to have faith in and them for the future and my soon to be little one. SO, yes - it will be interesting to hear everythign they do. I will definitly keep you guys posted. An RE here monitors you very closely and does tons of tests, plus I have really good medical insurance so almost everything is covered. We will see.
I just can't wait to be pregnant again and be where you guys are. I just want a healthy little one .........


----------



## Renzalxx

Congrats on reaching 2.1 Grace.. youll be at zero before you know it.. yaaaaay! xx


----------



## baby_maybe

You'll be preggo again before you know it hun :) When I was waiting for my hcg to get to 0 it seemed like ages and then waiting that bit longer to ttc, obviously we were lucky and got pg the first month back trying and the first few weeks were really hard, but now I look back and think WOW! I can't believe I'm already 16+ weeks preggo! Just waiting for this little peanut to start giving me a proper kick and I'll relax that bit more!


----------



## grace10209

baby_maybe said:


> You'll be preggo again before you know it hun :) When I was waiting for my hcg to get to 0 it seemed like ages and then waiting that bit longer to ttc, obviously we were lucky and got pg the first month back trying and the first few weeks were really hard, but now I look back and think WOW! I can't believe I'm already 16+ weeks preggo! Just waiting for this little peanut to start giving me a proper kick and I'll relax that bit more!


Yes! I AM going to be pregnant again with a little one in the right spot that will be delivered healthy in 9 months! OH I CAN"T WAIT> I am thinking so positive now. Time truly does heal when going through this. I feel so much better than I did 1 month ago. I can't believe an entire month has gone by already. I am so happy to move on and so thankful again for you all. I can NOT WAIT to be talking with you guys about my bfp when it comes!!!! wooohoooo. :happydance::happydance::happydance: Im hoping it comes for the holidays! yay ladies.
Will you guys stick around as your pregnancies progress ? what about after you deliver?


----------



## BayBeeEm

grace10209 said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> You'll be preggo again before you know it hun :) When I was waiting for my hcg to get to 0 it seemed like ages and then waiting that bit longer to ttc, obviously we were lucky and got pg the first month back trying and the first few weeks were really hard, but now I look back and think WOW! I can't believe I'm already 16+ weeks preggo! Just waiting for this little peanut to start giving me a proper kick and I'll relax that bit more!
> 
> 
> Yes! I AM going to be pregnant again with a little one in the right spot that will be delivered healthy in 9 months! OH I CAN"T WAIT> I am thinking so positive now. Time truly does heal when going through this. I feel so much better than I did 1 month ago. I can't believe an entire month has gone by already. I am so happy to move on and so thankful again for you all. I can NOT WAIT to be talking with you guys about my bfp when it comes!!!! wooohoooo. :happydance::happydance::happydance: Im hoping it comes for the holidays! yay ladies.
> Will you guys stick around as your pregnancies progress ? what about after you deliver?Click to expand...

That's the attitude, Grace! Speak that baby into existence. And if you are a woman of God, incorporate some prayers. It works wonders. I am rooting for you and continue to keep me posted!


----------



## baby_maybe

This thread is in my subscriptions so I'll definitely be popping in from time to time even after I deliver I dare say. Whether I'll actually have time once I've got 4 kids to take care of I'm not so sure :haha:


----------



## chig

Yaaayyyy Grace!!! So happy you can start your prenatals. You are headed towards a beautiful BFP in the near future! It'll be here before you know it! Keep up that positive attitude!!!

I plan on checking in regularly to help support all the ladies as much as possible. This thread is what got me through the tough times. When I think I about, it still helps me today! It keeps me occupied enough to keep me sane.:haha:


----------



## grace10209

baby_maybe said:


> This thread is in my subscriptions so I'll definitely be popping in from time to time even after I deliver I dare say. Whether I'll actually have time once I've got 4 kids to take care of I'm not so sure :haha:

4 kids?!??!?!:wacko::wacko::wacko: are you serious? holy moly I missed that one! wowza :dohh:


----------



## baby_maybe

:haha: yep they're all in my sig :)


----------



## Renzalxx

While im sure your happy either way, i will be barracking team boy for you this time sweetness...x I'm off to make you some blue Pom poms  GO TEAM BLOOOOOOO!


----------



## baby_maybe

:haha: renzal! DH is determined that he's made a boy this time, but I keep telling him not to get his hopes up!! With all the stress of this pregnancy so far I'll just be happy to make it to a safe gestation and come home with a healthy baby in my arms :)


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys - just wanted to check in and see how your weekends were. I started my birth control pill on friday. remember my RE wanted to put me on it for 1 month, i guess this is how they do it with all their IVF and fertility patients, so we will see. 
I go for my HSG on thursday, has anyone had one? care to share what it was like??

Then Friday i meet with RE to discuss my results and my "treatment plan" going forward. Im very excited to meet with her to find out when she wants me to ttc again. I also wonder if she's going to want me to take clomid? originally that was what we were going to be before (but then i got my bfp). so we will see. Im open to whatever, I just want to take a healthhy little one home.

xoxoxooxo hugs to all of you! how are you feeling?????????? tell me everything!


----------



## Renzalxx

BayBeeEm said:


> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> Yaaaay Chig, been stressing for you too... glad to hear it was fixable and nothing too serious. Hope your tum tum is feeling better soon, those blasted UTIs are soooo painful xxx
> 
> Laubull, congrats on your 2nd wedding anniversary hun, what a fantastic anniversary pressie hey.. lil bundle of joy. Cant wait to hear about your first scan xxx
> 
> I had my 2nd trimester screening on Tues and all went perfect.... SOOOOO RELIEVED and super excited!!!!! here is a wee picture of my BeeBee in mah Belly xx
> 
> Awwwww, the answer to my question. This is a beautiful picture. Thanks for sharing Renzal!!!Click to expand...

YAAAAY BAYBEEM... Just saw your new and shiny profile picture...was wondering when you were going to share your fabulous news with everyone... WOOP WOOP :wohoo::yipee::yipee:

How did the rest of your blood work go?... xx


----------



## Laubull

Hey girls, hope everyone is ok. 

I got back from lovely long weekend in Scotland yesterday evening and tested again this morning, just to be sure AND I got 3+ this morning on a CB digi, yeaaaaaa I am so happy, although the worry is still lurking in the background. I've booked my reassurance scan for 5th October and doctors appointment for the 8th. Fingers crossed!

Baby dust to all 
x


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad you had a lovely time away :) I've already said it, but I've got everything crossed for good news at your scan, I'm sure this is your forever rainbow baby :)


----------



## grace10209

Laubull said:


> Hey girls, hope everyone is ok.
> 
> I got back from lovely long weekend in Scotland yesterday evening and tested again this morning, just to be sure AND I got 3+ this morning on a CB digi, yeaaaaaa I am so happy, although the worry is still lurking in the background. I've booked my reassurance scan for 5th October and doctors appointment for the 8th. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Baby dust to all
> x


Congrats! fingers crossed for you that you have a healthy and happy 9 months! YAY! :happydance:


----------



## grace10209

I have my HSG scheduled for Thursday,,,,,,,,,, any one here have one? 

Care to share how it went?


----------



## chig

Congrats Laubull!! I have my fingers crossed for you! :happydance::happydance:

Grace - I did not have an HSG, so I can't help you there. I know there are a few ladies that did get one though.


----------



## Laubull

Thank you Grace and Chig 

Grace, sorry I've not had an HSG but search the forum, lots of people have and the majority say it's not painful. Good luck for Thursday 

x


----------



## GrkGrl

Hey Grace - I've had an HSG. The anticipation is worse than the procedure itself. I didn't think it was too bad. It was actually reassuring to see it all clear. Also, it cleans you out, so TTC in the next 3 months will be easier (allegedly)... 

AFM, I have not been on in a while. I took an oath to stay off of the internet b/c I was going a little crazy with this. :) I'm still TTC. Second Clomid cycle (but third cycle trying). I didn't ovulate during my first cycle. So, we'll see... I hope I have good news to share sometime soon.


----------



## baby_maybe

GrkGrl said:


> Hey Grace - I've had an HSG. The anticipation is worse than the procedure itself. I didn't think it was too bad. It was actually reassuring to see it all clear. Also, it cleans you out, so TTC in the next 3 months will be easier (allegedly)...
> 
> AFM, I have not been on in a while. I took an oath to stay off of the internet b/c I was going a little crazy with this. :) I'm still TTC. Second Clomid cycle (but third cycle trying). I didn't ovulate during my first cycle. So, we'll see... I hope I have good news to share sometime soon.

Good luck with this cycle hun, hope to be seeing a lovely bfp from you soon :dust:


----------



## Gwenylovey

grace10209 said:


> I have my HSG scheduled for Thursday,,,,,,,,,, any one here have one?
> 
> Care to share how it went?

I had an HSG back in February, and was really nervous about it before the fact. The RE gave me a prescription for Xanax which calmed my nerves during the procedure. I would recommend that as I believe that the more relaxed you are the more smoothly the procedure will go. Honestly, it was not painful for me at all, and it was over so quickly. I did get a bfp the following cycle, but sadly lost that baby at the end of June.

I also haven't posted much in awhile, although I do follow you ladies to see how everyone is doing. This thread is so exciting right now with all of the BFPs! Hope to be able to add mine to the list sometime soon. My DH and I are back ttc after our loss and it is an exciting time, but also really scary.


----------



## baby_maybe

It's lovely to hear from you gweny, how are you doing? Good luck with ttc again, I hope to see you with a bfp soon, for for the time being take it easy and each day as it comes :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

baby_maybe said:


> It's lovely to hear from you gweny, how are you doing? Good luck with ttc again, I hope to see you with a bfp soon, for for the time being take it easy and each day as it comes :hugs:

Thanks baby_maybe :) Every time I see your screen name the song "Call Me Maybe" pops into my head!

I am doing alright and feeling a little better every day although I know that there will always be a scar from the loss. I need to take your advice and work on taking each day as it comes... :) Glad to see that things are going smoothly with your pregnancy and looking forward to all updates on your little one!


----------



## Renzalxx

Hahahaha me too!

Glad to hear things are starting to turn around for you Gweny - have been thinking of you... cant wait to see your good news on here soon, you certainly deserve a ton of excitement after the rough time you have been through... sending you mountains of babydust hun xxxx
:dust:

Laubull, congrats me dear - that is fantastic news!!!... this thread has sooo much good news of late! SO excited for all the new BFPs and HSG reaching zero... makes for lots of warm fuzzy feelings in my tummy to get me through the week xx


----------



## Laubull

Thank you Renzal, you've got a lemon now, yea!!!

Gweny, lovely to see you back, good luck and baby dust to you, I hope your forever baby is around the corner 

X


----------



## chig

Good to hear from Gweny! I am glad to see that you are back in the game! The scar will always remain with us for all of our losses. I will never forget what happened to my angels, but it is good to be able to think positive and look forward! I know you will be joining the BFP list soon enough!!:flower:


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
I am back from my HSG test and I am so glad to say that it was NOT bad at all! I did take 800 mg ibuprophen and a lorazapam before I went. Lorazapem is a med I keep in my purse and take it I ever have a panic attack. I think its like a mild valume? (sorry for my misspellings here) 
anyway, there were a few points that were uncomfortable but nothing bad at all.
I was soooo excited. They said my tubes and uterus looked great and they saw no issues. yay!

So tomorrow i meet with my doctor to review results and discuss my "plan" - i can't wait!!!!!


how are all my pregnant ladies doing and feeling???? how many of you are having your first child?


----------



## PreshFest

Good luck Gweny!! Sending lots of dust to you!!!

Afm.. Can't believe i'm almost 25 weeks already. Feeling pretty good for the most part, but my body is hurting a little and I get tired very easily. But I can't complain! Baby moves a lot and I love it. I can't believe I will be a mother of two in less than 4 months.....


----------



## grace10209

PreshFest said:


> Good luck Gweny!! Sending lots of dust to you!!!
> 
> Afm.. Can't believe i'm almost 25 weeks already. Feeling pretty good for the most part, but my body is hurting a little and I get tired very easily. But I can't complain! Baby moves a lot and I love it. I can't believe I will be a mother of two in less than 4 months.....

wow 25 weeks?!?!? that is so great and so exciting! yay for you! I can't even imagine what its like to be that pregnant and have my baby moving around inside of me. oh im really thrilled for you! :happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I pop in? I was just given metho yesterday. I thought I had miscarried a full month ago at 5+5, but it turns out that a "mass" clung on ectopically. It's 4 cm and my HCG is at 2000. I'm obviously very nervous about what the next few weeks will bring. So far, only a bit of pain....physically. Emotionally I'm kind of a wreck. Other deets: I'm 35 in a couple of days, and OH is just shy of 40. We started TTCing i May, so our BFP was quick, although nightmarish. 

But I started reading this thread from the beginning, and pretty much everyone who initially posted in March of 2011 is now a Mom! That was nice to see. 

:hugs: and :dust: to all as appropriate....


----------



## grace10209

pbl_ge said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Mind if I pop in? I was just given metho yesterday. I thought I had miscarried a full month ago at 5+5, but it turns out that a "mass" clung on ectopically. It's 4 cm and my HCG is at 2000. I'm obviously very nervous about what the next few weeks will bring. So far, only a bit of pain....physically. Emotionally I'm kind of a wreck. Other deets: I'm 35 in a couple of days, and OH is just shy of 40. We started TTCing i May, so our BFP was quick, although nightmarish.
> 
> But I started reading this thread from the beginning, and pretty much everyone who initially posted in March of 2011 is now a Mom! That was nice to see.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to all as appropriate....


pb welcome, sorry you are here but I am so so thankful for this thread, I only joined in August and the women here are wonderful and yes as you have seen, people do go on to have healthy babies, many on here are pregnant now.
I am 36 so im with you on the age thing. You will be getting monitored closely as your levels go down and dont be surprised if yours goes up on day 4, most of ours did, and then it will likely go down on day 7. 
Time truly heals with this situation. I am doing soo much better now than I was one month ago.

you are in good hands here. sorry you are going through this........:hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

Welcome PB, so sorry you are going through such a rough time.. you have come to the right place.

I too am 36 and am now almost 15 weeks with my first after 2 losses so there is definately hope. Hang in the luvvie and feel free to ask any questions you may have xx



Presh... CANT BELIEVE you are 25 weeks already... eeeeeek! you must be getting excited now... i am still in that ~is there still really a baby in there~ frame of mind but my tummy is starting to give it away now so starting to get excited myself x yaaay!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey Presh :wave: wow 25 weeks already :happydance:

Renzal - I still feel like that now even though I can feel the odd kick now and then, it's crazy :)

Pb - sorry you've had to join us. As the other ladies have said this threads great, so if you have any questions ask away and someone will always try to give you answer :hugs:


----------



## grace10209

Renzalxx said:


> Welcome PB, so sorry you are going through such a rough time.. you have come to the right place.
> 
> I too am 36 and am now almost 15 weeks with my first after 2 losses so there is definately hope. Hang in the luvvie and feel free to ask any questions you may have xx
> 
> 
> 
> Presh... CANT BELIEVE you are 25 weeks already... eeeeeek! you must be getting excited now... i am still in that ~is there still really a baby in there~ frame of mind but my tummy is starting to give it away now so starting to get excited myself x yaaay!

Hey girl. Didn't know you were 36 too! How does 15 weeks feel? when did you go public with your pregnancy? DH and I always said we would wait until we hit 2nd trimester, but I would imagine that might be tough! I can't wait to ttc again!! how are you feeling??? I can't wait to get where you are!


----------



## grace10209

babymaybe, i just noticed you are 17 weeks???????????? OMG! YAY!
when did you go public with your pregnancy?


----------



## baby_maybe

We started telling family etc after the scan I had at 10 weeks, but I didn't feel completely safe telling people until after I had my 12 week dating scan. I actually still felt like I shouldn't have told people so soon in case anything happened whilst I was having my suture placed, but now it's all over and I feel ok I'm happy that people knew :)


----------



## alleysm

Finally finally finally have an hsg scheduled for Thursday! Scared shitless...


----------



## grace10209

alleysm said:


> Finally finally finally have an hsg scheduled for Thursday! Scared shitless...


OMG I just had mine done!! Yesterday! dont be scared!! its NOT that bad at all. I took 800 mg of ibuprophen beforehand. and a Lorazepam to calm my nerves, its like an antianxiety medication. It wasn't that bad. 
A little tiny bit crampy like but truly not bad at all. Last 5 minutes max.


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck, Alley! And Grace, what did your results say?

FX for both of you!


----------



## grace10209

Going to meet with RE at 130pm today to discuss results from HSG and my "treatment plan".

will post later how it goes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kellen

Hey All, thought I'd pop over here from 2nd Trimester and give everyone an update. A little back story:

I became pregnant last February, but unfortunately lost the baby on February 19th and was given two shots of Methotrexate. My levels dropped really fast and my cycle started 28 after I zeroed out. We waited the suggested 3 cycles and then began TTC again.
I immediately got a BFP after our first try. We were scared and a bit skeptical, not wanting to get our hopes up too high. Well, now I am 20 weeks and we just found out that we'll be welcoming a little girl into our family on February 13, 2013.

Just wanted to give everyone encouragement that healthy babies are possible after these injections. I know what you are all going through and my heartaches for your losses. If anyone wants more details feel free to message me.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey kellen congrats on team :pink: I had my metho about the same time as you, mine was the start of march and got my bfp at the start of July :)


----------



## Kellen

baby_maybe said:


> Hey kellen congrats on team :pink: I had my metho about the same time as you, mine was the start of march and got my bfp at the start of July :)

Congrats on your BFP. We were super surprised that we got our BFP as soon as we did. I had hoped that we would conceive before Christmas... we did. :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

I was also surprised to get my bfp so quickly after, I thought I would struggle a bit for some reason. Guess it was meant to be :)


----------



## Kellen

We had been trying for over a year when we lost our first one. I think that is why neither of us thought it would be so easy to conceive again. Are you thinking of having more after this baby or just sticking with one? I know my DH wants more (he's #4 of 6) whereas I am overjoyed to be having my perfect little girl and don't really want any more. I also don't really want to go through another super emotional first trimester with all the worries and fears.


----------



## chig

Hi pbl. I am sorry that you are going through this horrible time in your life right now. But, I do want to say that there is light at the end of this long tunnel. This thread has helped me so much! I don't know how I would have gone through that time. Please feel free to ask any questions you may have! I hope your numbers drop quick!:hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Kellen said:


> We had been trying for over a year when we lost our first one. I think that is why neither of us thought it would be so easy to conceive again. Are you thinking of having more after this baby or just sticking with one? I know my DH wants more (he's #4 of 6) whereas I am overjoyed to be having my perfect little girl and don't really want any more. I also don't really want to go through another super emotional first trimester with all the worries and fears.

This is actually our 5th and last baby! Although we lost our first due to extreme prematurity. It makes me grateful that we have been able to have several healthy pregnancies since. My main issue is actually having an incompetent cervix rather than anything else, but I have my stitch in already for that so hopefully I'm set for another term pregnancy :)


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys, met with dr yesterday and got the green light to ttc as soon as I get my AF!!! Yay! Hope she shows soon :)


----------



## baby_maybe

That's great news grace :dance:


----------



## Renzalxx

Yay Grace...here's hoping you catch that googie eggie soon and we see your BFP on here soon x


----------



## pbl_ge

Yay, grace!!! :thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
I need to ask you a question, totally not baby related. So, my husband always wanted to go to OCtoberfest in Germany, its been like this "bucket list" thing he's wanted to do forever. So, he is there now, I didn't go because I dont like beer, and honestly wouldn't have much fun. So, he went with a couple of his buddies, he is 38 and they are in their 40's. Anyway, he told me before he went that he wasn't bringing anything expensive with him, he has a nice watch that was his dads that he always wears, and his wedding ring and he wasnt't bringing either. So, he said he would bring a cheap silver ring to wear on his wedding finger while he was there.

ok fine. So a buddy of his posted a bunch of pics of them partying it up over there with a bunch of people and my DH doesn't have his ring on! I am sooooooooo upset.
Maybe im more sensitive cuz of our pregnancy loss, maybe cuz i had to get HSG done and he wasn't around, maybe cuz i had to meet with Dr. yesterday to discuss treatment plan (she wants to do clomid) and he wasn't around. I dont know. but IM SO UPSET!

am i over reacting? would you freak out?
guys suck sometimes!


----------



## pbl_ge

Grace--I think it's justifiable grounds for some questions, but try not to freak yourself out too much when there's nothing you could do about it. Could well be that the new ring ended up not fitting very well, or that he lost it because it wasn't a very important thing to keep track of. I mean he *IS* there to drink copious amounts of beer, so there's a good chance of stuff like that going wrong. Perhaps more so for him, as he had the very un-male-like prescience to not bring valuable things, indicating that this is a lesson he's learned! You probably won't endear yourself to him if you get really mad and start an argument while he's having such a good time. 

I mean, if there were a bunch of strange women in the pictures, too, then this would be a different matter. My OH never wears his ring, as it doesn't fit him well, so I've just had to get over it.

But, I definitely find that this whole TTC/loss/crazy hormone stuff really puts on a strain on things. OH and I have actually had a couple of minor fights--I can count on one hand how often that's happened since I've known him. One of my friends has a quote, "The hardest thing in life is merely to be reasonable," and I think it's a 100x harder during all this torture. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you.

So, I have a question, too: could some of you share your metho experiences with me a bit more? It's day 5, and I've got some mild cramping, and I'm really tired, but I've had no bleeding. In fact, the spotting I've had for weeks has even stopped. I'm really worried that this means it's not working.

Did anyone else have no bleeding?


----------



## grace10209

I didn't have any bleeding. well, i got my bfp on Aug 5th, found out it was ectopic and got shot on Aug 23, I did NOT bleed at all until about Aug 30th and then it was only for a few days and then it stopped and that was it.
The shot made me very tired......and a bit crampy.

Did you have your blood drawn on day 4 and day 7 post injection?


----------



## baby_maybe

I had only spotting for weeks until I had almost reached 0 and then I had a proper bleed, that was when I knew it was almost over.


----------



## alleysm

Ive had mtx twice. I was ill for the first three days.. i mean sick and crampy and tired as hell. No proper bleed until a few weeks after. First mtx cycles normalized quickly. Second mtx i had crazyness. Bleed for 5 days off for 14 bleed for 7 days off for 20 bleed for 7 days off for 10 then it finally normalized.


----------



## pbl_ge

alleysm said:


> Ive had mtx twice. I was ill for the first three days.. i mean sick and crampy and tired as hell. No proper bleed until a few weeks after. First mtx cycles normalized quickly. Second mtx i had crazyness. Bleed for 5 days off for 14 bleed for 7 days off for 20 bleed for 7 days off for 10 then it finally normalized.

TWICE?!?! OMG, how awful for you! :hugs: I hope you get your sticky one soon!

Thanks!


----------



## alleysm

My dr at the time was trigger happy.. in hindsight the last loss would jave probably ended in mc .. dr gave me two options either mtx or lap and she would probably remove my tubes.. found a new dr right after i reached zero.


----------



## pbl_ge

Alley, is your new doctor better? I hope so! Reading this thread it sounds like doctors everywhere are....well, human. Sigh. 

I had my follow-up to last week's metho shot today--levels are down 22%!!!! :happydance: Likely means no need for surgery, although we'll see. Only minor cramping, although the fatigue is non-trivial. AND--I got really, really sick. :sick: Just a nasty cold, although it's bad timing because I'm trying to get back in the groove of working. Oh, well. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## alleysm

New dr is still in a trial period with me.. im mucg more educated now and very demanding.. lol time will tell if shes right for me.


----------



## PreshFest

Yay for falling numbers pbl!!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Grace, how excited that you have been given the green light to ttc and PBL, great news on the dropping numbers!


----------



## grace10209

pbl_ge said:


> Alley, is your new doctor better? I hope so! Reading this thread it sounds like doctors everywhere are....well, human. Sigh.
> 
> I had my follow-up to last week's metho shot today--levels are down 22%!!!! :happydance: Likely means no need for surgery, although we'll see. Only minor cramping, although the fatigue is non-trivial. AND--I got really, really sick. :sick: Just a nasty cold, although it's bad timing because I'm trying to get back in the groove of working. Oh, well.
> 
> How is everyone else?


wow 22% is awesome! was this your day 4 or day 7 blood draw? thats so great. that means you are that much closer to 0! I will say that I felt sooo much better once I hit 0 - are you seeing an OB or an RE?


----------



## pbl_ge

It was day 5--the weekend threw things off. I was very excited to see it! I go to an all-women team of ObGyns. I'm really hoping I never need a fertility specialist, as apparently there's only one game in town and he's not very good.

How long did it take for yours to get to 0? And do you know what they were when you got the shot?


----------



## grace10209

pbl_ge said:


> It was day 5--the weekend threw things off. I was very excited to see it! I go to an all-women team of ObGyns. I'm really hoping I never need a fertility specialist, as apparently there's only one game in town and he's not very good.
> 
> How long did it take for yours to get to 0? And do you know what they were when you got the shot?

I was 1008 day of shot, day 4 went up to 1865 and day 7 went to 744. I hit 0 exactly 4 weeks after injection. I cut out EVERYTHING with folic acid. So i ate basically wicked unhealthy food - as anything healthy has folic in it. I read somewhere that doing that can "speed up" you getting to 0. not sure if it helped but i was willing to try anything. good luck!


----------



## Laubull

Hey girls!

I hope everyone is well 

Just a quick update from me... I had my reassurance scan yesterday, I measured 7-8 weeks and there was a lovely heartbeat too! It feels so surreal that everything is ok, well for the moment anyway, I just hope it stays that way 

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats laubull, that's what we like to hear :)


----------



## Laubull

Thank you baby_maybe


----------



## GrkGrl

OMG! I just got a BFP!!

I am shocked!! ... and terrified. I got my progesterone tested on day 21 (it was actually day 23) and they said my progesterone was low so I didn't think I ovulated. I'm really confused/scared. I am going to try to go in tomorrow to get my betas tested. My heart is racing. This is not the way that I wanted to get the BFP, but at least I know we can still get pregnant. 

I'm just really hoping everything is ok.  But I know not to get my hopes up either.


----------



## alleysm

Grkgrl!!!! Wow!! What was your p4 number??


----------



## Lindsfx

I'm new to this thread. I'd like to say before I dive into my story that I've been reading it since I was diagnosed with an ectopic on July 26th, and it helped me so much during that horrible time. It was so reassuring to know that other women were struggling with the same things I was, and still am, going through. I am so sorry for everyone's losses. 

I got methotrexate (one shot in my arm) on July 27th. My levels were in the 600s. They saw a mass (2 cm) in my left tube or on my left ovary (they couldn't be sure which) and my levels had been bouncing around in the 600 range all week. I also experienced brown spotting/bleeding. I've been pregnant before (which resulted in my dd, who is now 6) and I knew something was up with this pregnancy. That didn't make the loss any easier, however. It was so traumatic. 

I'm hoping someone can help provide some insight to my situation right now.
On August 21st, I had my first af after the methotrexate. Then, on August 30th, my beta hcg was a 3. Then, on September 20th, I got my second af, right when I should have, as my cycles have always been 30 days. 

Two weeks after my last period started, on October 5th, I started bleeding again. This is my third day on this (pseudo?) af. It's an odd period, too, very dark (brown and black flow) and thick, but it's not very heavy. Reminds me of my bcp periods or my bleeding during my ectopic. I took an hpt and it was negative (thankfully!). I have no idea what's up. I've NEVER had midcycle bleeding before. What's weirder is that my temps have been 98 degrees since my last period. No fluctuations. I know my thermometer isn't broken too, as I've used my backup bbt thermometer to verify and then taken my temperatures after various activities and seen it change. 

Does anyone have any experience with this? I'm quite perplexed and a bit worried, too.


----------



## Renzalxx

Laubull said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I hope everyone is well
> 
> Just a quick update from me... I had my reassurance scan yesterday, I measured 7-8 weeks and there was a lovely heartbeat too! It feels so surreal that everything is ok, well for the moment anyway, I just hope it stays that way
> 
> Hugs to all xxx


CONGRATULATIONS hun, soooo excited. Third time the charm yes! THere is sooo much good news on here at the moment! Good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## Renzalxx

GrkGrl said:


> OMG! I just got a BFP!!
> 
> I am shocked!! ... and terrified. I got my progesterone tested on day 21 (it was actually day 23) and they said my progesterone was low so I didn't think I ovulated. I'm really confused/scared. I am going to try to go in tomorrow to get my betas tested. My heart is racing. This is not the way that I wanted to get the BFP, but at least I know we can still get pregnant.
> 
> I'm just really hoping everything is ok. But I know not to get my hopes up either.

OMG, and just saw your GrkGrk... Whoop Whoop CONGRATULATIONS! Happy and healthy 9 months too all of us... are you going for a scan soon? Keep us updated! xx


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Renzal  You're an avacado now, yea!

Grkgrl CONGRATULATIONS! Brilliant news  I hope they do your betas ASAP.

Linds, sorry about your ectopic :-( Unfortunately I cannot offer you as advice, I don't remember any mid-cycle bleeding other than implantation bleeding, but yours sounds too dark to be that.....but I could be wrong. If you are really worried then call the doctors, just for reassurance.

x


----------



## grace10209

Laubull said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I hope everyone is well
> 
> Just a quick update from me... I had my reassurance scan yesterday, I measured 7-8 weeks and there was a lovely heartbeat too! It feels so surreal that everything is ok, well for the moment anyway, I just hope it stays that way
> 
> Hugs to all xxx


That is soooooo great! I can't even imagine what it felt like to see that your little one was IUP and you heart the heartbeat!!! wow. I would be crying and so excited at the same time. I am so thrilled for you! yay!!!!


----------



## grace10209

GrkGrl said:


> OMG! I just got a BFP!!
> 
> I am shocked!! ... and terrified. I got my progesterone tested on day 21 (it was actually day 23) and they said my progesterone was low so I didn't think I ovulated. I'm really confused/scared. I am going to try to go in tomorrow to get my betas tested. My heart is racing. This is not the way that I wanted to get the BFP, but at least I know we can still get pregnant.
> 
> I'm just really hoping everything is ok. But I know not to get my hopes up either.


yay! congrats girl! i hope your betas come back wonderfully and then you get to have an US soon and that your baby is in the right spot! so excited for you - think positive............. :happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

Laubull--congrats! It must be so relieving to hear that! H&H <9 months to you!

Linds, I don't have any advice for you, but I'm sorry things aren't normalized. I did learn from my experience to trust my doctors and keep asking them for advice if things seem off. I might have found out about my ectopic a month earlier if I hadn't assumed that what I was experiencing (long bleeding after a m/c) was normal.

Grk--congrats to you too! Everything is crossed for you!

AFM, still in waiting zone for 0 HCG. Levels went down over 50% in a week, but I'm sure that progress will slow now. :coffee:


----------



## Laubull

Thank you Grace and pbl-ge :-?

Pbl-ge I hope you get a big drop this week 

X


----------



## alleysm

Laubull- yay!!!!!!! 
Lindsfx- i had some crazy bleeds with my last mtx.. bleed 9 days off for 4. Bleed 7 off for 10. Bleed 10 off for 17. Then finally normalized.


----------



## GrkGrl

alleysm said:


> Grkgrl!!!! Wow!! What was your p4 number??

Hey Alley-
My P4 numbers were at 5...which is low. I just have a sinking feeling that this will not be a viable pregnancy and its making me sick. Do you have any experience with progesterone?

They can't see me until tomorrow, so I wont have my results until Weds. And even then, they wont be able to let me know if they are doubling until I go back again on Thursday and get Friday's results. I should have started my p today so its really early in the pg - like 4 weeks. I just hope that if this doesn't work out, its a CP and I don't need to do another MTX.

I am not sure if I can go through this again.

Everyone - thanks for the well wishes! I am hoping to stay positive, but I can't help but to brace myself for the worst.


----------



## alleysm

Grkgrl. Make sure they test your progesterone along with your hcg. Its good to see how both numbers are increasing. If you have supplements start taking them!


----------



## pbl_ge

GrkGrl said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> Grkgrl!!!! Wow!! What was your p4 number??
> 
> Hey Alley-
> My P4 numbers were at 5...which is low. I just have a sinking feeling that this will not be a viable pregnancy and its making me sick. Do you have any experience with progesterone?
> 
> They can't see me until tomorrow, so I wont have my results until Weds. And even then, they wont be able to let me know if they are doubling until I go back again on Thursday and get Friday's results. I should have started my p today so its really early in the pg - like 4 weeks. I just hope that if this doesn't work out, its a CP and I don't need to do another MTX.
> 
> I am not sure if I can go through this again.
> 
> Everyone - thanks for the well wishes! I am hoping to stay positive, but I can't help but to brace myself for the worst.Click to expand...

Oh no!!!! :hugs: How terrifying! You're still SUPER early, so hopefully it's just a function of that. I'll keep everything crossed for you that things will turn out well.

Keep us posted!


----------



## chig

Congrats Laubull!!! Wishing you a happy and health 9 months ahead!!

Grkgrl - Keep your head high! I am sure it is still early to have high numbers, I know we ladies always expect the worst, but try to stay positive that everything is going to just fine...

Linds - sorry to hear about your ectopic. Unfortunately, I am not familiar with what you are going through. I would definitely call your doctor and get reassurance on what is happening. Good luck to you.

grace - how have you been?

pbl - I hope you get down to 0 shortly!!

afm - I just had another appointment with my OB last Friday and got to hear the heartbeat through a doppler! The heart rate was in the 170s! Keeping my fingers crossed that this is my forever baby! My 12 week NT scan is next Tuesday, so I am looking forward to having another peek at my baby. :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello all, I haven't been here in a whiiiile but I am happy to see that there are some new BFPs. I am going to flip back a few pages to see how everyone has been.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Laubull, that is great news! Looks like things are progressing nicely - Hoping you can enjoy your pregnancy now!

Grkgrl, I understand your fears, but am hoping that all works out well! I have read of other pregnancies that have had low progesterone that eventually rose naturally or with supplementation, and maybe it is too early? Thinking of you, please keep us posted!

Chig, that is wonderful wonderful news! Looks like this will be your forever baby :)


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys 
I've been bad about posting. I will be ttc this cycle, af is coming, prob by Friday. So that will be cd1, my doctor is going to monitor me closely and I'm going to do clomid for the first time this cycle so that will be interesting....
I can't wait! I'm so excited to ttc again. Praying for a miracle for Xmas - 

How are you all feeling ?


----------



## grace10209

Ps - I'm also really scared to get a bfp again - yet I'm praying for one! How wierd lol


----------



## grace10209

chig said:


> Congrats Laubull!!! Wishing you a happy and health 9 months ahead!!
> 
> Grkgrl - Keep your head high! I am sure it is still early to have high numbers, I know we ladies always expect the worst, but try to stay positive that everything is going to just fine...
> 
> Linds - sorry to hear about your ectopic. Unfortunately, I am not familiar with what you are going through. I would definitely call your doctor and get reassurance on what is happening. Good luck to you.
> 
> grace - how have you been?
> 
> pbl - I hope you get down to 0 shortly!!
> 
> afm - I just had another appointment with my OB last Friday and got to hear the heartbeat through a doppler! The heart rate was in the 170s! Keeping my fingers crossed that this is my forever baby! My 12 week NT scan is next Tuesday, so I am looking forward to having another peek at my baby. :)

Chig! 
I am sooooooooo excited for you! I can't even imagine what it would be like to hear the heartbeat!:happydance: 
I would be balling my eyes out! so exciting, how are you feeling??


----------



## GrkGrl

Thanks for all the support everyone! I will keep you updated. 
It's true - I think I just expect the worst now. I remember when it was the opposite....when I didn't know what hcg or progesterone even was. It sucks that this happened to us. 

To all you newbies- so sorry that you are here but it all goes by fast. And everyone is so supportive here. It's nice to have people to talk to when you have to keep it secret from everyone else. 

Chig/laubull- congrats! I can't wait to get to where you are.

Grace- that went by so fast! Congrats! How exciting!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi all I've been a bit slack with posting lately but I'm still here :) Just starting to approach my nervous time in pregnancy 20-24 weeks, mainly due to the incompetent cervix although I do have my suture in place, I'm also at risk of preterm labour and getting to 24 weeks is the first milestone so I'm hoping the next 4 and a bit weeks go by relatively fast! My consultant has a plan in place that starts at 24 weeks so I'll feel happier when I'm there. My next scan is about 6 days away and I see the consultant the day after so fx peanut is healthy in there :)

Grace - I was absolutely terrified when I got my bfp after the ectopic, even though I really wanted to be pg again. I know exactly how you feel and it is hard to try and think positive until you've been for that early scan and know everything is where it should be.


----------



## grace10209

BayBeeEm, 
CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!!!!!!! I see you have some beta's done. have you had anymore? sooo exciting! I can't wait to get there again. Oh im praying for you that this one is a keeper! yay!

Chig,
again just so excited that you got to hear the heartbeat! amazing! yay ! how do you feel?

Babymaybe,
wow almost 20 weeks is great! Hopefully the next 4 will go quickly. quick question, have you always had the incompetent cervix? I mean, did you have it with your other childreN/ ? or is it a newly diagnosed thing? just curious if you had it before with other pregnancies that were successful? Hoping the next few weeks fly by!


GrkGrl,
keep us posted on your blood work and betas! very exciting! try and think positive! 

pbl, how are you doing?


----------



## Laubull

Chig, thank you  Hearing the heartbeat must have been amazing. Fingers crossed for next week!

Gweny thank you as well  How are you feeling?

Grkgrl I have everything crossed for you.

Baby_maybe, 20 weeks, wow where has the time gone, it feels like yesterday you got your BFP! I hope that suture sticks fast for you 

Grace, good luck in your first cycle of trying. 

AFM, I just can't stop worrying even after last Friday's scan. I am terrible at the moment, prodding my (.)(.)s constantly, worrying if I don't feel sick, etc. I wish I could be scanned everyday to reassure me, at the moment I don't feel excited just scared :-(

x


----------



## BayBeeEm

Gosh it so easy to get ignored in here at times lol. I've popped at least 10 times to only get a response the first time. If I'm not following protocol, someone let me know lol!

@Grace - I only had two betas and because they were more than doubling the doctor asked me to wait and return at at least 5 weeks, which I did. During my 5 weeks and 2 day scan, there was the yolk sac and all of right tidbits in my UTERUS! I have a follow up scan this Friday for the heartbeat. I will share more after. 

How is everyone here?!


----------



## alleysm

Aw baybee- dont be offended. I get ignored too! LoL im sure it's not intentional.. im sure weve all posted something at some point an no one has responded.


----------



## grace10209

baybee
i agree with alleysm. there are a lot of us here so sometimes when you post - you cant address everyone or remember to.
A lot of times, i'll just post a message to all - but please dont think you are being egnored, if you have something important, post a few times and say "hello, please respond! " :blush:
at least that is what i would do. lol


----------



## grace10209

BayBeeEm said:


> Gosh it so easy to get ignored in here at times lol. I've popped at least 10 times to only get a response the first time. If I'm not following protocol, someone let me know lol!
> 
> @Grace - I only had two betas and because they were more than doubling the doctor asked me to wait and return at at least 5 weeks, which I did. During my 5 weeks and 2 day scan, there was the yolk sac and all of right tidbits in my UTERUS! I have a follow up scan this Friday for the heartbeat. I will share more after.
> 
> How is everyone here?!

This is SOOOOOOOOO great that everything was in your uterus! yippee! how awesome! ughhh, so exciting. I cant wait for my turn. yay for you, I hope your scan on friday goes great! thats in two days! :happydance:


----------



## grace10209

Laubull said:


> Chig, thank you  Hearing the heartbeat must have been amazing. Fingers crossed for next week!
> 
> Gweny thank you as well  How are you feeling?
> 
> Grkgrl I have everything crossed for you.
> 
> Baby_maybe, 20 weeks, wow where has the time gone, it feels like yesterday you got your BFP! I hope that suture sticks fast for you
> 
> Grace, good luck in your first cycle of trying.
> 
> AFM, I just can't stop worrying even after last Friday's scan. I am terrible at the moment, prodding my (.)(.)s constantly, worrying if I don't feel sick, etc. I wish I could be scanned everyday to reassure me, at the moment I don't feel excited just scared :-(
> 
> x


Hey girl
Im sorry you are so worried. You have to somehow TRY to keep the faith and think positive. Its going to be ok. Talk to your little one, tell her/him they are growing just fine and everything is going to be ok. Tell yourself that too. "My body knows exactly what its doing and is nourishing my little one perfectly" :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Awwww....we're all so bruised, I think. These forums are wonderful is so many ways, but not perfect. Wouldn't it be great if we all could sit in a room together every week or so and be supportive?! 

To me, I think BnB is amazing. When I had was diagnosed with an ectopic, I was devastated. The combination of my age (just turned 35) and the diminished probability of future success after an ectopic made me feel so hopeless. And then I came here, and within a few days had identified several other 30+ women who had experienced the same thing, and about half were already pregnant again! I think that helped my mental recovery more than anything else could have. 

But it's still hard for everyone to address everyone else's posts each time they post. Sigh.

Anyway, thanks so much to all the ladies on the thread for being so inspirational and strong and supportive. I'm so happy for all of you who are PAL, and for those of us TTCAL I hope it happens really soon! 

:hugs: :dust: and congratulations, as appropriate.


----------



## GrkGrl

Hi All-

Still waiting on the call. no results yet, but I wanted to ask about PG symptoms. Everyone have them? Badly? I have just slight symptoms which is also a huge cause to my concerns.

Gwenylovey- Thanks for popping in. how are you?


----------



## BayBeeEm

Thanks, gals. I know its not intentional that why I am able to make light of it. I will try to get on more so that people will know who I am a bit better. 

Pbl_ge - you're so right. When I had mine, this thread was my air. I was so concerned during and after the experience that I was thrilled a board of women who moved on to have happy normal pregnancies!

Grace - I can't wait for your turn either. you remind me a lot of myself. I was dying for my numbers to go down, I wanted to be on the TTC train ASAP! How much longer do you have to wait? 

Allysem - very, very well said. I trust I have offended others as well. I get on sometimes and there are 20 - 30 pages since the last time I was on. I read but fail to retain a lot of the information lol.


----------



## BayBeeEm

GrkGrl said:


> Hi All-
> 
> Still waiting on the call. no results yet, but I wanted to ask about PG symptoms. Everyone have them? Badly? I have just slight symptoms which is also a huge cause to my concerns.
> 
> Gwenylovey- Thanks for popping in. how are you?

1 in 4 women do NOT have morning sickness and things like that. I am still early on but I only have "bubble guts", headaches, fatigue and bloating from time to time. No vomitting or incapacitating pains. Try not to worry, you just might be one of the lucky few!


----------



## grace10209

pbl_ge said:


> Awwww....we're all so bruised, I think. These forums are wonderful is so many ways, but not perfect. Wouldn't it be great if we all could sit in a room together every week or so and be supportive?!
> 
> To me, I think BnB is amazing. When I had was diagnosed with an ectopic, I was devastated. The combination of my age (just turned 35) and the diminished probability of future success after an ectopic made me feel so hopeless. And then I came here, and within a few days had identified several other 30+ women who had experienced the same thing, and about half were already pregnant again! I think that helped my mental recovery more than anything else could have.
> 
> But it's still hard for everyone to address everyone else's posts each time they post. Sigh.
> 
> Anyway, thanks so much to all the ladies on the thread for being so inspirational and strong and supportive. I'm so happy for all of you who are PAL, and for those of us TTCAL I hope it happens really soon!
> 
> :hugs: :dust: and congratulations, as appropriate.


OMG THAT WOULD BE HEAVEN IF WE COULD SIT TOGETHER ONCE PER WEEK!?!?!??!?!?? Can you imagine? how awesome[
i love this post!


----------



## grace10209

GrkGrl said:


> Hi All-
> 
> Still waiting on the call. no results yet, but I wanted to ask about PG symptoms. Everyone have them? Badly? I have just slight symptoms which is also a huge cause to my concerns.
> 
> Gwenylovey- Thanks for popping in. how are you?


I wouldn't worry too much, every woman and every preg is different. My bff has a TON of symptoms with first baby and NONE at all with 2nd. No sickness, no tiredness, nothing - and both babies were healthy and fine.


----------



## grace10209

BayBeeEm said:


> Thanks, gals. I know its not intentional that why I am able to make light of it. I will try to get on more so that people will know who I am a bit better.
> 
> Pbl_ge - you're so right. When I had mine, this thread was my air. I was so concerned during and after the experience that I was thrilled a board of women who moved on to have happy normal pregnancies!
> 
> Grace - I can't wait for your turn either. you remind me a lot of myself. I was dying for my numbers to go down, I wanted to be on the TTC train ASAP! How much longer do you have to wait?
> 
> Allysem - very, very well said. I trust I have offended others as well. I get on sometimes and there are 20 - 30 pages since the last time I was on. I read but fail to retain a lot of the information lol.


Yup, we are very similar and we have the "old age" thing going for us too. haha. I am 36 now OY :wacko:
anyway, my AF is coming/ spotting and cramping like crazy so my guess is CD1 will be tomorrow or friday, just waiting for "full flow" like my RE's office calls it. Then we will be ttc in about 10-15 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

grace10209 said:


> Babymaybe,
> wow almost 20 weeks is great! Hopefully the next 4 will go quickly. quick question, have you always had the incompetent cervix? I mean, did you have it with your other childreN/ ? or is it a newly diagnosed thing? just curious if you had it before with other pregnancies that were successful? Hoping the next few weeks fly by!

My first pregnancy which ended at 24+ weeks I had no idea about it. I went into prem labour and during my second pregnancy when the IC was diagnosed they figured that it was an infection that set off the labour in my first pregnancy which got in because my cervix was dilating and no-one knew. I have now had a stitch in all of my pregnancies, so this is my fourth one. I'm sure the stitch will hold as it has the past two times to term (second one was done on an already open cervix and held until 32weeks) I just get nervous around this time every time I'm pregnant. 30 weeks is always my goal, which this time is Xmas, once I get that far I'll be so much more relaxed :)



Laubull said:


> Chig, thank you  Hearing the heartbeat must have been amazing. Fingers crossed for next week!
> 
> Gweny thank you as well  How are you feeling?
> 
> Grkgrl I have everything crossed for you.
> 
> Baby_maybe, 20 weeks, wow where has the time gone, it feels like yesterday you got your BFP! I hope that suture sticks fast for you
> 
> Grace, good luck in your first cycle of trying.
> 
> AFM, I just can't stop worrying even after last Friday's scan. I am terrible at the moment, prodding my (.)(.)s constantly, worrying if I don't feel sick, etc. I wish I could be scanned everyday to reassure me, at the moment I don't feel excited just scared :-(
> 
> x

Laubull - every time I had a scan I worried constantly afterwards. It's was like it only reassured me for a day max and then I was back to worrying. Before my 12 week scan I had one at 10 weeks and even after that one was ok I still shut my eyes for the first few seconds of the 12 week one because I was sure something would have happened in the two weeks since the last one! My symptoms never got that bad, I think it took until about 7-8 weeks for me to feel icky and it was gone again by 11 weeks, that's never happened to me before. I also spent countless hours prodding at my bbs and worrying every time I woke up and felt 'normal'. All of this is completely normal in pal even now I am only just starting to allow myself to get a little bit excited, but I still have some sort of worry most days. :hugs: it does get better I promise.



BayBeeEm said:


> Gosh it so easy to get ignored in here at times lol. I've popped at least 10 times to only get a response the first time. If I'm not following protocol, someone let me know lol!
> 
> @Grace - I only had two betas and because they were more than doubling the doctor asked me to wait and return at at least 5 weeks, which I did. During my 5 weeks and 2 day scan, there was the yolk sac and all of right tidbits in my UTERUS! I have a follow up scan this Friday for the heartbeat. I will share more after.
> 
> How is everyone here?!

Hi hun I'm sorry you've felt ignored its not intentional I promise. In fact I'm using the quote button a lot more these days because my preggo brain forgets most of what I've read by the time I've read it!

Great to hear that everything is in the right place! I had an early scan when all I saw was a sac and a possible yolk sack, when I went back the following week we saw the embryo and a little flicker of a hb. Good luck for Friday :)



GrkGrl said:


> Hi All-
> 
> Still waiting on the call. no results yet, but I wanted to ask about PG symptoms. Everyone have them? Badly? I have just slight symptoms which is also a huge cause to my concerns.
> 
> Gwenylovey- Thanks for popping in. how are you?

Hi grkgrl - as I said above to laubull I had not a lot of symptoms early on in my pregnancy, not normal for me and it made me worry no end. My symptoms didn't kick in until I was 7-8 weeks along and even then they weren't anywhere near what I've experienced in the past. Plus I spotted on and off for the whole first tri who made me worry even more. The last episode of that was at abut 14 weeks. Good luck with your beta results will look put for your update :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

Yay, AF come on in! 

I turned 29 in August so the big 30 next year. I think I will have a celebration with my stroller by my side lol.


----------



## GrkGrl

Guys-

Thanks so much for your responses!
I got my results.

HCG at 15dpo - 801 (higher than it ever got for me with the ectopic, and that went on for 8 weeks!)
P4 - 13.3 (up from 5, and considered "normal", albeit low)

My doc is not worried, so I am so relieved.... for now. I almost started crying on the phone. I was totally expecting the worst. Now, I just have to hope and pray that they double for the next test. So, there is never a time not to worry, I guess.

I have slight symptoms, and with my son, I had them the worst. With the ectopic, I had none, so it leaves me in a state of panic right now. Thanks for all the encouragement though. It really helps settle my mind.


----------



## grace10209

yay! those are great NUmbers!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOHOOOOOO
try to keep thinking positive.


----------



## baby_maybe

Those numbers are looking good hun, fx for another good rise next time :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Looking good, grkgrl! :thumbup:


----------



## Renzalxx

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
Hi ladies.

Wow there is so much going on here at the moment.. im just going to extend a HUGE
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! to all you lovely ladies and massive hugs all round.

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Laubull

Ahhh girls I am sorry if I've missed peoples posts out before, especially since there's been so much action yesterday afternoon!

I agree with Renzal there is so much love on here at the moment. We really have been here for each other, whether it's been a month or from the start of the board. I know I couldn't have got through my ectopic and miscarriage without everyone's help 

Grkgrl - your numbers are looking great, I hope this is your rainbow 

Hugs to all x


----------



## grace10209

AF IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Today is cd1 and we are ttc! YIPPEE!!!!

I AM so thrilled ! yay! This will be a closely monitored cycle by my RE and I can't wait! OMG. So excited and yet terrified. I AM going to get a bfp and I AM going to have a HEALTHY LITTLE ONE IN MY UTERUS! I just know it!

yay for all the pregnant ladies here and yay for this thread. It saved me! Oh I can't wait to get to bding! wooooohooooooooo


----------



## baby_maybe

Great to hear grace, can't wait to see your bfp in a few weeks :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Yay for grace!!!! Good luck for this cycle!!!

AFM, I'm doing something new. I'm still waiting for my HCG levels to go down to zero, and I decided to do a week-long detox cleanse during this time. I've created a journal for this process. Who knows, maybe I'll even keep it up as a TTCAL journal. Anyway, I'm not sure if any of you lovely ladies has expertise on this, but I thought I'd link to the journal just in case:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...x-cleanse-preparation-ttcal.html#post22062587

Come follow me!


----------



## grace10209

Hey pbl, when I was waiting for my numbers to drop I cut out any food with folic acid in it, basically most anything that is healthy has "some" folic in it _ I checked labels carefully and also ate a lot oh crap (Chinese, pizza, etc)
The folic counteracts the metho so cutting it out can only speed up the process. 

I am Not certain if this contributed but my numbers hit 0 in 4 weeks - 

Just thought I'd share (in case).

Good luck! You will feel sooo much better once you hit 0!


----------



## Laubull

Yea for AF grace, good luck for this cycle 

Pbl, I hope your detox goes well.

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck with your detox pbl :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh and happy raspberry day Laubull :happydance:


----------



## GrkGrl

My numbers went from 801 to 2154!! Yay for doubling!

They said I didn't need any more bloodwork, but I am still terrified. I just don't want to get excited and have my heart break again. It's crazy how guarded this experience has made me. 

Next step is an U/S, but that isn't for 3 more weeks. I don't know if I can wait!!


----------



## Laubull

Thank you baby-maybe 

Yea grkgrl for great numbers!

X


----------



## grace10209

GrkGrl
Thats awesome that your numbers went up so quickly.! yay! 
are you seeing a specialist or an OB? is it the same dr. that treated you with metho? 

so exciting about those numbers doubling! YAY!


----------



## GrkGrl

It's my OB/Gyn. They helped me through the MTX hell.

I did see an RE, but he told me to come back once I had been trying for at least 3 months. If I didn't get PG, I would have seen him next month. 

I never thought I needed an RE until that awful experience happened.


----------



## libbyloulou

Hi all, 

Congratulations to everyone with good news on here lately....i've missed a lot! 

Grkgrl my numbers were almost identical to yours and I ended up with triplets lol! 

***My girls arrived safely on Wednesday afternoon. All in neonatal but doing really well***:

Eloise Anne 5lb3oz
Florence May 3lb15oz
Livvy Joanne 4lb8oz

I'm so proud of them for doing so well. I'll post a pic when they go into their open cots x


----------



## pbl_ge

Libby, you had THREE?!?! OMG! Congratulations!!!!!!

And congratulations to Grkgrl, too!


----------



## GrkGrl

Libby-Congrats!! How exciting!! I cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## Renzalxx

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Libby
Been dying to hear how everything went! Love love LOVE to see some pics if you get a chance. Sending your new instant family a giant smooch on the breeze from Down Under xxx


----------



## Laubull

Libby BIG congratulations on the arrival of your three girls  Can't wait to see piccies!

Renzal you're an onion, yea!

X


----------



## BayBeeEm

Loving all of the great news in here! 

GrkGrl - so happy your numbers are doing what they should do!!! Awesomeness. When will you go for a scan?

Grace - Isn't it funny, all of us here are never so happy to see AF after the nightmare. Congrats!

Libby - Three! Wow, God really compensated for the past loss and heartache. Congrats! Happy parenting ... times 3!

Renalzxxx - Thanks for always being so supportive! Big, fat hugs!


----------



## alleysm

Yay for the girls libby!! Renzal you need to post a bump pic!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Grkgrl - great numbers hun, I understand what you mean about feeling guarded, I felt that way for all of the first tri and the first few weeks of 2nd tri. I'm just the past couple of weeks or so starting to relax with regards to the baby, but I'm still nervous of my stupid cervix! A few more weeks and I'll be able to breathe easy again :)

Libby - fantastic to hear from you and read your wonderful news. Huge congratulations on the birth of your triplets, like the others I can't wait to see a pic of them when you have time. Take care xxx


----------



## alleysm

Ohhh babymaybe post a bump pic!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Honestly I would if I had one, but I haven't taken any yet because my bump looks weird! It's bigger at the top than bottom, probably because I'm a little overweight and I'm waiting for it to even out before I take one. Hopefully in the next few weeks :)


----------



## GrkGrl

Baby_Maybe - do you know what you are having? Looks like you could use a boy in that household. :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Can I ask a methotrexate question? I'm 2.5 weeks after the shot. Levels down to 500 from 2000 as of Thursday. Very light symptoms until the past few days. Suddenly I have very heavy spotting (thought AF at first--even has clots) and substantial cramping, especially in the area where the ectopic was supposed to be. Does this sound normal? Can't call my doc until Monday, so I'm hoping you can help.

Thanks!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Yep, sounds normal to me hun. I spotted very light for about two weeks then had a painful massive bleed with clots etc that latest a few days. My numbers came down a lot quicker after than. Sounds like things are moving along just as they should sweets. It is horrible but you are nearing the end of the tunnel. Will be thinking of you and drop in to ask any questions you need to...we are all here for you xxx mwah xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Same for me pbl, but my bleed was after about 8 weeks or so. However my nos were much higher when I got the shot, around 13,000 so it's not a wonder it took so long!

Grkgrl - we have our scan on Tuesday. We were going to not find out but I don't think I can't wait! I won't be at all surprised if we end up with another girl though!


----------



## pbl_ge

Were you ladies given any guidelines for how much cramping is okay? The only thing I've heard is, "If you're doubled over in pain, you should go to the ER." Hard to calibrate that given different levels of pain tolerance. There's a nontrivial amount of pain in the area, and I just don't know how much is too much.


----------



## grace10209

pbl_ge said:


> Can I ask a methotrexate question? I'm 2.5 weeks after the shot. Levels down to 500 from 2000 as of Thursday. Very light symptoms until the past few days. Suddenly I have very heavy spotting (thought AF at first--even has clots) and substantial cramping, especially in the area where the ectopic was supposed to be. Does this sound normal? Can't call my doc until Monday, so I'm hoping you can help.
> 
> Thanks!!

Yup totally normal, I had same thing as my numbers went down


----------



## baby_maybe

I didn't really get any cramping until the big bleed started, but as I understand it you need to be in the 'normal painkillers don't even touch it' area before heading to the er xx


----------



## Renzalxx

Mine was like a miscarriage with contractions and all. I was glued to the toilet as this helped with the pressure and it lasted a few hours and then mellowed out. Rang hospital and they told me to take some strong painkillers or Valium if I had any. If it continues on sweets, give your ER a call and see what they can do. They will probably get you in for some pain relief xxx good luck xxx


----------



## grace10209

hows everyone doing here? how are my pregnant ladies hanging in?
I think there is like 5 or more that are pregnant right now??
Baby_Maybe
Renzal
Laubull
baybeeEm
Grkgrl
preshfest
chig
Did I miss anyone else? 
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO MANY! and then of couse miss libbyloulou who just HAD HER 3 babies! YAY!!!!!!!

So exciting that so many of you are preggo again and libby just had hers! gives me such hope for the future and this cycle. I am sooo excited to be ttc again.
We will likely start this weekend, i go on Monday for an ultrasound and to see how my follicles are doing. Its very interesting doign this cycle. its medicated and closely monitored, which is fine with me, I am 36 and have excellent insurance that covers everything so im ok. Very excited and scared to ttc again but can't wait to see a bfp in a few weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreshFest

Hey everyone!! Just back from a wonderful vacay...going to take me a bit to get caught up. I hope you all are well!!


----------



## autigers55

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile, been busy trying not to focus on ttc. This last cycle I was totally not focused on ttc because we had a vacation to Disney World and that kept me busy, plus DH was working out of town. We just got back home Saturday from Disney Word and that was one crazy vacation. I did have fun getting to ride the rides and seeing my daughter's face light up when she seen her favorite characters.

I did come home to a nice little surprise though: a :bfp:!! We only bd like 3 times, so I was completely shocked. I'm on :cloud9: but also super scared. I go Wed to get an u/s(even though I know I wont see anything) and to talk to my doc because he wants to put me on progesterone, but my first offical appt isnt until the 29th. 

Congrats to all the new bfps!! Sending baby :dust: to all the other's still ttc or waiting to ttc!! My secret to sucess was completely giving up and putting focus on something else, I dont know if it was a coincedence or if we just had good timing, but whatever it was helped!! GL to you girls!!


----------



## grace10209

autigers! congrats on your bfp! YAY! so exciting! 

Another pregnant woman here! yay everyone! i can't wait to be one of you that is ALSo pregnant, fingers crossed this cycle is it and I get my bfp first week in November!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hugs to ALL! praying for you and your little ones! YAY!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats autigers, great news and glad you had a lovely time away at disney :)

Presh, wow 27 weeks :) Glad to hear you also had a great holiday :)

Grace - good luck with the ttc, it's great that your doc is keeping you closely monitored :thumbup:

AFM - 20 weeks today :happydance: Have a scan tomorrow, so looking forward to seeing peanut again and then next consultant appointment is weds morning :)


----------



## grace10209

babymaybe! 20 weeks is awesome! I am so thrilled for you! i can't believe you are going to have 4 children. OMG. 

do you work or is staying home with them your job? I can't wait to be a momma. are the girls excited for the little brother/sister to come? im sorry i can't remember if you found out the babys sex or not.


----------



## pbl_ge

Congrats, autigers! :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

I know grace it's crazy huh?!? I am a stay at home mum, to be honest the cost of child care for before and after school would wipe out anything I could earn realistically and DH earns enough for us all to live :thumbup:

We haven't found out the gender yet, still thinking about whether I'm going to ask at tomorrows scan or not, we'll see :haha: The girls are excited, not as much as at the beginning but I think that's just because this seems to take such a long time for them. I'm sure once we get closer to the edd their excitement will pick up again :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Hows your detox going pbl?


----------



## chig

Congratulations Libby on your triplets and congratulations autigers on your BFP!!!:happydance:

Grace - good luck to you on getting your BFP!! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!

Good luck to you ladies waiting for your numbers to drop. Things do get better!

It is so exciting to see everyone moving along so well with their pregnancies! I am nearing the end of the first trimester, so a lot of my symptoms are pretty much gone other than being hungry all of the time. It makes me nervous because I feel like I am not pregnant. I am not really showing that much either and my weight keeps going up and down. I don't know what to think sometimes. I get so nervous. I had my regular OB appointment last Friday where they used a doppler to listen to the heartbeat. The baby's heart rate was coming in in the 170s! That should make me feel better, but I still panic. I have my 12 week NT scan tomorrow morning where I will get to hopefully see the baby wiggling and moving around. I am praying that everything goes well tomorrow.[-o&lt;


----------



## grace10209

Thats exciting Chig! 12 weeks woooohoooo. Im not sure if I'll do NT scan or not, isn't that the one where they tell you the "chances" of the baby having DS and other issues. So tough, but exciting to be at 12 weeks. Have you guys gone "public" with the pregnancy yet??


----------



## chig

grace10209 said:


> Thats exciting Chig! 12 weeks woooohoooo. Im not sure if I'll do NT scan or not, isn't that the one where they tell you the "chances" of the baby having DS and other issues. So tough, but exciting to be at 12 weeks. Have you guys gone "public" with the pregnancy yet??

Yup, the NT scan is when they check for the fluid on the back of the neck and check for a nasal bone during the scan. They also take some blood to check for chromosomal abnormalities (Trisomy 13 and 18). I am mainly doing it so that I can see my little one on the scan. It will make me feel so much better to see him/her. We have not gone public yet with the pregnancy. We decided that we would tell people when I can't hide it anymore.:haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

Chig - how exciting your a plum :) I felt exactly the same at the end of first tri, got myself so worked up abut not having symptoms anymore and also no bump, I just didn't feel pg at all for a good couple of weeks. Then I had my 12 week scan and saw peanut wriggling away and looking good so that put me at ease somewhat. Now there's not really any mistaking that I'm pg and we listen in with the doppler ourselves every couple of days or so if I haven't felt much movement just for reassurance.

I have my 20 week anatomy scan tomorrow so really hoping that everything looks ok on that now :)


----------



## Laubull

Congrats Autigers, what a lovely post holiday surprise 

Great to see everyone progressing well, I can't wait to be a green olive on Friday!

Fingers crossed for all of us 

X


----------



## chig

baby_maybe - thanks for reassuring me about the "not feeling pregnant" feeling. After everything that I have been through, I just can't help but worry. 
You are going to the big scan tomorrow!! That is really exciting. I can't wait to see your pics from that scan. The baby is going to look so big. I just got goose bumps just thinking about it.:haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm pretty excited to see peanut again and see how much they've changed since last time :) I'll post some pics when I get back, it's not til 5pm uk time so you might have a wait though!


----------



## GrkGrl

Congrats Autigers!!


----------



## grace10209

chig said:


> Congratulations Libby on your triplets and congratulations autigers on your BFP!!!:happydance:
> 
> Grace - good luck to you on getting your BFP!! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!
> 
> Good luck to you ladies waiting for your numbers to drop. Things do get better!
> 
> It is so exciting to see everyone moving along so well with their pregnancies! I am nearing the end of the first trimester, so a lot of my symptoms are pretty much gone other than being hungry all of the time. It makes me nervous because I feel like I am not pregnant. I am not really showing that much either and my weight keeps going up and down. I don't know what to think sometimes. I get so nervous. I had my regular OB appointment last Friday where they used a doppler to listen to the heartbeat. The baby's heart rate was coming in in the 170s! That should make me feel better, but I still panic. I have my 12 week NT scan tomorrow morning where I will get to hopefully see the baby wiggling and moving around. I am praying that everything goes well tomorrow.[-o&lt;


thank you chig, im feeling REALLY good and positive and can't wait til next week, baby time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chig

Well, I just got back from my appointment and everything went great!:happydance: I got to see my little one moving all over the place and everything measured in the normal range! Heart rate came in at 159, so that is good! Apparently, the baby is measuring ahead at 13w1d instead of 12w3d, so I guess that is a good thing. They didn't change my due date, but I am just happy to know that the baby is growing. I think I can relax a little bit now. I will post up pics later today when I get home from work. So far so good...I just hope it continues in this fashion and I get to bring home my baby this time.


----------



## grace10209

oh yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy chig!!! :happydance:
so excited to read this post from you! 

I can't even imagine what it feels like to be where you are at! oh i can't wait. 
Are you going to start telling people now? do you work? does your work know?

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YAY FOR A HEALTHY BABY!
'


----------



## Laubull

Yeaaaaa Chig, amazing news, sooo happy for you  x


----------



## PreshFest

Wahoo chig!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Chig - that's great news, I'm so happy that your little bean is right on track :)

AFM - got back from my 20 week scan a little while ago and everything looked great. Need to have a quick scan in the morning to have another look at baby's stomach, but the tech wasn't worried, just wanted to see a bit more fluid in it. Everything else was fine and measured within normal range. Also we got to see the gender and I'm in shock over here because we are team :blue: :happydance: I still can't believe it, DH is so so happy, just on cloud 9 :)

I'll post a pic in the morning on here for you ladies when I'm back near a pc, but if you can't wait there is one on my most recent update in my journal :thumbup:


----------



## autigers55

That's great news Chig!!

baby_maybe - Congrats on being team :blue:


----------



## Renzalxx

OMG OMG OMG BabyMaybe... TEAM BLUE!!!.... HUZZZZZAH!!!! :crib: Soooooo happy for you. He is going to have his hands full with 4 older sisters! Great News hun!

Chig - CONGRATULATIONS :flower::flower::flower: sweet pea! bet your relieved. Now you can happily move onto baby limbo where you feel great until your 20 week scan.... hahaha! We can stress out together!

I have my gender scan on the 2nd November and I am thinking I am carrying a girl for sure but will have to wait and see..

Love and hugs to all you gorgeous ladies xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks Renzal, it still seems a bit sureal! Can't wait to find out what you're having and if your feeling that it's a girl is right :)


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
just checking in to say hi to everyone. :wave:
I am ready to ttc again. cd10 is this saturday, I think we are going to start bding every other day. Im soooo excited and hopeful!

I can't wait to be pregnant again and im so excited to catch up to you guys!


----------



## Renzalxx

Good luck Grace!!! So exciting.
Get yourself a decent ovulation predictor kit... its a life saver as while hubby and i were DTD every second day, i was acutally ovulating at around day 19 so we kept missing out as we thought i had well and truly oved by then...
Looking forward to seeing your BFP on here soon x


----------



## grace10209

hi everyone ! how are you all doing over here? How are the pregnancies going???


----------



## baby_maybe

Good thanks grace, nothing to report here really. How about you?


----------



## PreshFest

I'm doing well also! Nothing out of the ordinary going on, so that's a bonus :) My iron has been low and i was measuring small last appointment, so hopefully all is back to normal at my appt this Friday... Yay for third trimester!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grace10209

Thats great ladies, this thread has been quiet lately. I am doing ok. cd13 here so O is happening, maybe tomorrow.? Very excited to be ttc again and praying I get my rainbow baby bfp in early november!!!!! 

I am so happy you all are doing good and have nothing to report! thats great! 

I think I may go crazy during the 2ww :haha: lol


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck grace :dust: 

I have no patience whatsoever so I absolutely detested the tww, I'm a little better in pregnancy although not much :haha:


----------



## Renzalxx

You go Gracie girl... go catch that eggie!!! :winkwink:


----------



## geminikah

Hi all--

I have to admit I have been watching from afar during my recent journey. It has been a long 12 weeks. We found out we were pregnant back in August. We were very surprised as I had what I thought was my period and still had some latent bleeding. I had even taken HPT but were negative because "period" was 3 days late. I called MD and they did blood work and said pregnant but could be miscarrying..monitored the HCG..started to double and triple and I was started on progesterone. I was cautiously optomistic...then went for 9 week ultrasound..waiting for HCG to show clear picture..and no sac was found. I decided to the d&C and be through as I misscarried the year before. Well after complete received call from MD that no pregnancy tissue found and HCG over 5000. I was started on methotrexate shots but the ectopic at that point was not located on ultrasound. I tolerated the injections..had worse gastrointestional upset.. but accepted this as I knew I just needed to get through this..emotionally and physcially. 2 1/2 weeks ago I started having very heavy bleeds off and on and some cramping. Ultrasound located ectopic in tube but everything seemed to be okay..no bleeding internally etc. Then over the weekend I started having heavy bleeds..by the following Wedensday 10/10 I had pain from the bottom of my pelvis to the top of my chest. I made it to OBGYN with of course my 2 1/2 year old and was sent directly to ER. My left tube was completely ruptured with internal bleeding. Thankfully I went into shock at the hospital complete with rapid response and crash cart. The sad part my 2 1/2 year old and husband watched this as I was in the preop room. When tihs occured my HCG had decreased from 5000 to 700. The pregnancy was decreasing but apparently due to the bleeding from the pregnancy pulling away from the tubes on methotrexate there was too much blood so it all got stuck and did a sideways rupture. I was not lucky..the bleeding and damage was too severe. I lost my left tube and needed to be transfused. Now 2 weeks post surgery..the fog is lifting..and wow..now I realize how close of call it was. People tell me to focus on the two little boys..well of course i am so thankful for them and love them...but it does not fill the loss..I tell people it is like telling somebody who had a parent die..just be thankful for your one parent....how not comforting is that??? Anways..I find hope in many of your stories.and wanted to join the discussion. MD says we can try again in 8 more weeks (probably after the first cycle returns as it will be 12 weeks post methotrexate). All I can say is I did not have "clnical signs of rupture"..thank God I trusted my body that something was wrong...and had access to medical care....thank you too for sharing your stories....! Little lonely out here in Chicago Il.....Blessings to all---Kathy


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hi to all!! Im a one tuber!! I have nearly read all the 280 odd pages over the past few weeks & you all bring hope to many of us ladies ttc after such sad losses.

This is the first time I've posted but see hope in talking to you ladies who have shared a similar experience... my story is long so here's the short version;

Wed DH Aug 08
Jan 09 - ectopic pregnancy 6w - surgery lost right tube
Started TTC June 09
Sept 09 - BFP - all fine! 
June 10 - DD born 8lb 15oz - 12 days late! Best day of my life!
Started TTC #2 June 12
Aug 12 - BFP chemical pregnancy 5w
Sept 12 - ectopic in my left remaining tube treated with one shot of MTX

My HCG are now 0 & I've started taken my vitamins again. I've had my first p after mtx & currently ov.

I just curious to know how soon you all fell pregnanct after the date if your 
mtx shot. 

I know I'm extremely lucky to have my left remaining tube & mtx worked for me, and I'm truly grateful for my DD!
I live on hope & pray one day I'll be pregnant again with a healthy baby!


----------



## BabyHopeG

Oops I meant- I'm curious to know how soon after the date of your mtx shot you all fell pregnant? Thank you!


----------



## Laubull

Welcome babyhopeg and geminikah, I am sorry you are both joining us though and have gone through an ectopic :-(

Babyhopeg you asked about conceiving, I conceived the second month of trying follow a 3 month break because of methotrexate. Sadly I miscarriaged that baby at 6w, however then conceived straight after with this baby and I'm 10 weeks today, the furthest I've gone and we saw a hb at 7 week! I am hoping it's my forever baby. 

Good luck to you both and everyone else ttc on this thread. To the bumps out there, hope you're all ok 

Hugs x


----------



## Dee1989

Hi all,

Not posted on here for a long time, but been reading and catching up, so good to see everyones progress and all the new :bfp:s :happydance:

Still in the TTC for me from ectopic in May 2011 and Miscarriage in May 2012, it took 9 months to conceive both times and now on a total of 25 months TTC, anyone else out their been tyring long?? I have used OPKs last 2 months and know I am ovulationg but just not catching for some reason I am planning a trip back to the UK for Xmas and looking into getting a hsg.

Hope everyone is well :kiss:


----------



## alleysm

Hi dee.. i am fast approaching 3yr mark..


----------



## autigers55

Sorry to the newcomers. :hugs:

BabyHope - It took us 7-8 months after mtx to get pregnant.

Dee - It took us over 2 1/2 yrs to get pregnant with number two. If we didnt get pregnant we would be going on 2yrs 10mos.


----------



## Angelinheaven

I am 28 weeks pregnant. This week we had been told that our baby girl has got excessive fluid on her brain. The fluid was discovered 2 weeks ago and was very little but in 2 weeks it has gone up very very high. Now it is 15ml on both sides of the brain. Doctors have told us that when fluid is more than 12ml, there are more chances of disabilities and complications. Our next step is to do an MRI in Queen Charlotte&#8217;s hospital (it s where they sent us). Some doctors think that there is a part of the brain missing. Will get more info from the fetal MRI. We feel so devestated as we really dont know what decisions to take. We have the following options:
1.Have an injection to help baby&#8217;s kidneys mature and then have early birth. 2.Let nature take its course.3.Termination
Is it fair for the baby to come into this world and live in HELL?
If we let nature take its course, there is a risk of a lot more complications as fluid will continue increasing and cause damage on brain.
PLEASE HELP


----------



## JPARR01

Angelinheaven said:


> I am 28 weeks pregnant. This week we had been told that our baby girl has got excessive fluid on her brain. The fluid was discovered 2 weeks ago and was very little but in 2 weeks it has gone up very very high. Now it is 15ml on both sides of the brain. Doctors have told us that when fluid is more than 12ml, there are more chances of disabilities and complications. Our next step is to do an MRI in Queen Charlottes hospital (it s where they sent us). Some doctors think that there is a part of the brain missing. Will get more info from the fetal MRI. We feel so devestated as we really dont know what decisions to take. We have the following options:
> 1.Have an injection to help babys kidneys mature and then have early birth. 2.Let nature take its course.3.Termination
> Is it fair for the baby to come into this world and live in HELL?
> If we let nature take its course, there is a risk of a lot more complications as fluid will continue increasing and cause damage on brain.
> PLEASE HELP

Oh angel... I am so sorry to hear this news. Only you and your significant other can make the right decision. Do what YOU think is best and think about what would be best for your lil one. God bless. Xoxo :hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Angel
I am sooo very very sorry to read your post. I cant offer any advice but assure you will all be in my thoughts and prayers. All the very best and I pray everything turns out for the best for you xxx :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm sorry angel :hugs:

Renzal - when is your next scan?


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys 
I am in the 2ww !! Ahhhhh
So terrified and so excited

I have a blood test scheduled for nov 13th, not going to test at home (if i can make it) fingers crossed!


----------



## Renzalxx

Yaaaay Grace... I have everything crossed for you poppett... Good Luck!!!

Heya Baby-Maybe, my scan is this Friday... eeeeeek! sooo nervous but excited at the same time. Think (actually pretty sure) I have been feeling my little one flutter about so looking forward to having another peek at him/her! Thinking its a girl but who knows.....


----------



## baby_maybe

Yay grace :happydance:

Renzal - I'm so excited to see if you're right about the gender :)


----------



## grace10209

yay renzal! 19 weeks! how wonderful! hoping the scan goes well and you can see what sex the little one is.


----------



## Angelinheaven

Thank you so much for the support ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PreshFest

Yay renzal! Good luck tomorrow!

Grace...thinking of you and your 2ww!! FXed!


----------



## chig

I am so sorry Angel that you are having to make such a tough decision. I personally know how difficult this is. Only you and your husband can make this decision on what is going to be the best for the baby and your family. I will keep you in my prayers that everything goes well for you. Take care hun.:hugs:


----------



## chig

Good luck Grace on getting your BFP!!!!

Good luck on your scan, Renz!!


----------



## Annie77

Angelinheaven said:


> I am 28 weeks pregnant. This week we had been told that our baby girl has got excessive fluid on her brain. The fluid was discovered 2 weeks ago and was very little but in 2 weeks it has gone up very very high. Now it is 15ml on both sides of the brain. Doctors have told us that when fluid is more than 12ml, there are more chances of disabilities and complications. Our next step is to do an MRI in Queen Charlottes hospital (it s where they sent us). Some doctors think that there is a part of the brain missing. Will get more info from the fetal MRI. We feel so devestated as we really dont know what decisions to take. We have the following options:
> 1.Have an injection to help babys kidneys mature and then have early birth. 2.Let nature take its course.3.Termination
> Is it fair for the baby to come into this world and live in HELL?
> If we let nature take its course, there is a risk of a lot more complications as fluid will continue increasing and cause damage on brain.
> PLEASE HELP

There is no easy answer here and as i have never met you and your family, it is difficult to have an opinion on what you should do.

One thing I will say is that I have worked with a number of families with a disabled child and it can be both challenging but also very rewarding. There is no doubt having a child with a disability can have an impact on your relationship so that is something to think about. Families with a disabled child statistically are at more risk of divorce, financial difficulties and feelings of isolation. That said, there are many families out there who manage and even some who work harder at their relationship for that very reason.

There is no way of knowing for sure the extent of any potential disability at this point and for all you know, it could be only mild-moderate. For the record, some of my patients are very disabled and yet appear to be happy and content. It is society who pity them, they arrely pity themselves.

Personally, I would go for the first option, mature the kidneys and lungs then have the baby early. Whilst this is still very high risk, I would feel that I am atleast trying to do the very best in a bad situation.

There is a thread on here called gestational complications which may be useful to post in as there may some others going through a similiar situation.

Big hugs and best of luck. The choice is for you and your husband & only you guys know what is best for you.
x


----------



## Renzalxx

Scan was perfect and expecting a wee little girl! Yippppeeeee!


----------



## Laubull

How exciting Renzal, yeaaa! X


----------



## PreshFest

Yay Renzal!! Girls are the best!!! ;) congrats!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats renzal, great news :)


----------



## grace10209

Renzalxx said:


> Scan was perfect and expecting a wee little girl! Yippppeeeee!

oh yay!!!!!!!!! perfect scans are awesome! so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## autigers55

Congrats on the lil girl Renzal!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Congrats Renzal on a healthy girl!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Hey Grace
How you holding up in the TWW? Have you had a sneaky test yet?


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys

I am dieing in the 2ww! LOL :haha:
which is commical to me as I know the wait now is going to be a piece of cake compared to the wait for my first few betas and then the wait for my first US - :dohh:

Today is cd28 and I am 9dpo. I am having a lot of symptoms which are making me even more whacko than I already am. Some may be TMI so skip over if you want
cramps, bloating, diarhea often, twinges, pulling feeling *this is on both sides, so im PRAYING that is a good sign if I am pregnant again, I had a strange ton of White CM on 5dpo, wierd, i never have that. Tired, backache.....

I am dieing to test, I have a ton of wondfo's in the my bathroom and everytime I go pee, they are taunting me :haha::haha:
Its actually quite cruel I think -

I go Tuesday for my blood test, at 7am, then I need to come to work and wait and wait for the results.................... OMG


----------



## PreshFest

Good luck, Grace! I have no idea how you don't test when you have them in the house! Much stronger than I am! I got my bfp at 9dpo this time... I can't believe you are going to wait 6 more days!!!


----------



## grace10209

PreshFest said:


> Good luck, Grace! I have no idea how you don't test when you have them in the house! Much stronger than I am! I got my bfp at 9dpo this time... I can't believe you are going to wait 6 more days!!!

I know right!!!!! :haha: I am 100% crazy. I made this silly deal with myself. - I said, Ok, if I can hold out and NOT test at home and wait til my blood test (as Dr suggested) then I will get my bfp and it will be my rainbow baby....

soooooooooo, I can't risk it, its KILLING ME :haha::wacko:
but Im too afraid to jinx myself so instead im waiting. and its so so so tough.

I swear I can hear the wondfo's talking to me, but here's something even funnier. IF I do get a positive on my blood test, I have decided that IM GOING TO GO ON A POAS FRENZY!!!!!!! AND IM going to pee until my hearts content, then i'll come here and post 10+ tests all at once! LMFAO!~:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## baby_maybe

Blimey grace I'd so have poas by now if I were you! Knowing they are in the house kills me if I'm in the tww! In fact I still have some upstairs now left over and I'm so tempted to use them, but I figure what's the point :rofl:


----------



## autigers55

I'm with the other girls. I would be going poas crazy if I was in the tww. 

I give you :thumbup::thumbup: for waiting as long as you are going to and sending lots of :dust: GL!!


----------



## AllieK

Hello, Ladies---

My name is Allison (or Allie) and I have, over the past few days, read all 246 pages of this thread! I wish I had found it when I was first diagnosed with my ectopic!

Quick version of me--- my husband and I decided to TTC in my September cycle. We conceived around September 10th. I remember testing early and NOT getting a positive (even though I've always gotten BFPs at 9dpo or 10dpo with my two other children). I kept getting negatives until I STILL didn't have my period (due on Sept. 24th). So I took a test on Sept. 26th and it was positive! 4 weeks, 2 days! I was thrilled!

But, at 5 weeks, I had spotting....feared the worse (my first two BFPs in 2006 were early miscarriages/chemicals). My Beta was only at 97 at 5 weeks. It was at 64 the day I got my BFP. So I knew right then I was miscarrying. Two days later it had gone down to 72 or so.

The doctor still wanted me to come in for an ultrasound the following week just to make sure it was a miscarriage.....and I'm glad I did come in because that's when they saw a small dark shadowy mass thing near my left tube. They took betas again and they had gone UP! Classic ectopic!

I got methotrexate that day, at 6 weeks exactly. That was October 8th. I bled for about two weeks and then it tapered off. Last week, around November 1st, I knew I was ovulating already. EWCM and O pain.

I'm waiting for my first period.


I was told to wait 2-3 months by one doctor, and then another doctor said "don't even think about trying to conceive until your January period." I've read all of your comments from this thread and I think that's what you've heard as well.

I'm hoping to have a period here soon (November), then a second period in December, and hopefully, early January will be my 3rd period.....and I'll try then. I'm worried I will be ovulating from the "bad side" that month though! But, I'm not sure if you can really predict which side you "o" from? Can you? I'm just nervous. They won't do an HSG on me because they said I was so early, I responded well to the methotrexate AND I have two healthy babies, so they doubt anything is wrong with my tubes. I guess I have to trust them.

It's so scary though!

I hope I can be a part of this thread to help me through this wait. I feel as if I "Know you" all already because I have read through every post!!!!

Thank you so much for reading!!

--Allie

July '06 m/c, Sept '06 m/c, 8/9/07 DD, 12/24/09 DS, Oct. '12 ectopic


----------



## AllieK

Oh, one more thing that made me even more sad---- in my ultrasound at 6 weeks when the diagnosed the ectopic, they also told me I had ovulated from BOTH ovaries that month....which is rare! Totally spontaneous, I have never taken any fertility meds.

So, they never said it was twins, but I always think there might have been two at one point. :(


----------



## Laubull

Hi Allie, I am sorry you've found yourself here but hope we can all help you through your ectopic. I remember when I joined in March, I spent days reading every page and now 8 months on have some great online buddies who are always there 

I think the majority of us were told to wait 3 months or 3 cycles before trying again because of how harsh methotrexate is. I would advise you stick to that advice, doctors generally know best! I also miscarried my first BFP after my ectopic so always wonder if I wasn't ready, although it had been 4 months. Now I am almost 12 weeks, I hope this is my third time lucky 

Wishing you lots of luck and any questions don't hesitate to ask, we've all been there!

Grace, wow you have some restraint, I always caved in at 9dpo, I hope your bloods come back with a BFP!

AFM a week today I will know if everything is ok as its my scan day, fingers crossed there is a healthy baby wriggling around 

Hope everyone else is well!

X


----------



## AllieK

Thanks for the response! I just looked at my post and saw how long it was! Sorry!! :) Congrats on your BFP!! :)


----------



## PreshFest

Sorry to hear your story, Allie. Glad you are here, though!!! Definitely wait until January to ttc again... We will all be rooting for you!!!


----------



## chig

Hi Allie - I would also agree and say to wait until January. You don't want to risk anything when it comes to your baby. I waited longer than the recommended time because I am paranoid and I got my BFP on my second cycle trying! The wait is well worth it when everything is going smoothly and all lab results and scans are "normal"! We will be here to help you get through this time of waiting and answer any questions you may have.

Renz - Congrats on your little girl!!

Grace - Good luck waiting those additional days! Stay strong!


----------



## AllieK

Chig and Phresh---Thank you for your kind replies!!! I've been taking my folic acid for almost two weeks now and have really bumped up the amount because I saw all of your suggestions! I prenatal at 800mcg and 7 of the 400 mcg tabs....That's 3600 mcg!!! I should probably make it an even 4000 mcg (or 4mg). I hope this really builds my folate back up!!

I have one question: were you afraid of TTC if you ovulated on the "bad" side?? I just ovulated (I think) on my good side....so Nov period cycle would be left side (ectopic side), Dec cycle would be right (good) and January back to ectopic side!!!! I'm kind of worried!

Or is that an old wives' tale that it rotates every other side? Did any of you preggers O on your ectopic side? Trying not to over analyze stuff, but it's hard!

Thanks!! :) I'm do glad I'm with you!!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Allie
So sorry to read your story :hugs: but you have come to the right place for support - the beautiful ladies here are wonderful.
I too would definately wait, as like a few of the ladies here, I fell pregnant again just shy of 3 months after reaching zero (5 months after my shots) and miscarried too. Sooo heartbreaking so give your body a chance to heal hun and hopefully we will see you BFP on here soon xxx 
As for ovulating, my Ob said that you ovulate all over the place not necessarily from one tube than the other but then again, i was told with this pregnancy at my scan that i oved from my right and my ob said i oved from my left? Who knows! Will be sending you lots of baby dust chicky xxx:dust:

Grace, you are sooo strong not testing... I think I must have started testing from 6DPO or something ridiculous like that hahaha! Cant wait to hear how you go hun... please post as soon as you can - we are all rooting for you :thumbup: xxx


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hi Allie, seems like we are both in the same boat! I too found out I had an ectopic in Sept and had mtx 28th Sept. It's seems like an eternity to wait until TTC again & I honestly can't wait. I'm currently having my 2nd period after mtx my cycle was very short 23 days, which I'm pleased about as TTC will come around faster!! We plan to start after my next period which will be Dec sometime! It's such a worry, so know exactly how you feel, plus for me I only have one tube! It's hard to know what's the best thing to do as so many different advice on it all. I've too topped up my folic acid! Really wishing you the best of luck! 

Grace, think your doing great not poas! I'm totally addicted so not sure how your holding out :lol:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hello to the new ladies :wave:

Sorry you're going through this, it's a tough time but once it's over time seems to go by relatively quickly.

I would take your docs advice and wait at least 3 months from the shot. I fell pg just over 3 months past the shot, but my hcg had taken so long to get to 0 I was only on the high dose folic acid for about 6 weeks before my actual bfp. The baby is fine, but at the very beginning I was so scared that the mtx would have had an effect on the fetus and I really didn't relax properly until after my 20 week scan. So what I'm saying is it is possible to have a healthy pregnancy soon after having the shot, but you pay for it psychologically - I certainly did anyway!

I know it seems a long wait, but it is better for your body and your future babies if you do wait and from an emotional point of view could save you a lot of worry too :hugs:


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys :hi:
thanks for the support. 

you see, i made this "deal" with myself. I said that if I wait and dont test at home, then this will be my forever baby, my rainbow..............
so that is the only thing that is keeping me going.

I can't wait til after the test, im going to pee on like 20 sticks! :haha:

I too was very concerned about ttc after methotrexate. I was lucky to only have 1 shot and my levels hit 0 within 4 weeks. I work at a hospital so i asked both my physicians and our toxicologists about methotextrate and they said, for my case, seeing I only had 1 shot, that IF i was on prenatals for 6 weeks, then I should be fine. For me, it was ok because I dont have any other risks factors for birth defects etc.

Im praying for all of us. Thank god for this thread, it was and has been a huge help to me. The ladies on here and hearing their stories of bfp's after ectopic, and then seeing them progress through their pregnancies is what helped get me through. 

I am praying that I am pregnant again with my rainbow and maybe I can be someone that gives someone else hope for the future..... 

I hope so. 
hugs to all.

I go tuesday so i'll post as soon as i get my results. Im hoping by 4pm or so!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck grace :dust:


----------



## GrkGrl

Sorry that I haven't checked in in a while. My company moved and I lost my office so the last thing I want is for people to see me on this page at work! 

Newbies- sorry to find you all here. It's a rough patch in our lives, but it does get better. I still consider that day to be one of the worst of my life (so far), but I think its also a blessing in some ways too. I survived it - mentally and physically, so I know I can handle almost anything now. I keep thinking that way at least, and it keeps me going. 

Geminikah- I am from Chicago too so if you live in the Chi (not the burbs) and ever want to meet up to talk, let me know. 

Renzal - congrats on the scan!

Grace - you are killing me! I can't wait to see what Tuesday brings. I might try to log on just to check if you got your BFP!! Good luck with that!

Angel - I'm very sorry that you are dealing with that. I hope you find the right decision for you. 

AFM - I'm almost 9 weeks now. We saw the HB at week 7. I was relived but am still paranoid. I do not have any of the same symptoms that I had with my son, so its making me crazy. I can't wait for the 12 week scan, and to finally just be able to tell people.  It's not easy holding it in, especially around the holidays. I have had to blow off so many parties already! Also, my parents booked a trip to Greece right at my due date and I didn't say anything. So, that will be interesting... Not sure how I will feel about that when it comes up. But nothing I can do about it now. 

Oh well... I hope you ladies are all well. Baby Dust to everyone!!!


----------



## grace10209

Grkgrl,
glad you are doing well and yay for heartbeats!

I can't wait for tomorrow!! praying for a bfp !


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck for tomorrow grace :dust:


----------



## JPARR01

Good luck Grace!


----------



## AllieK

Thinking about you, Grace!!


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
I started spotting last night and it freaked me out. I caved and took a test, negative, i was shocked, so i took another one, NEGATIVE.:cry:

This has certainly been a learning experience for me. I honestly had myself completely convinced that I was pregnant. Even though I had read that the Ovidrel CAN cause pregnancy symptoms, (complete exhaustion, cramps, pulling, white cm, backache, etc etc) I completely egnored that and truly believed that what I was feeling was because I was pregnant. I wish I did not let myself feel that way :dohh:

But now I know, and I must keep going. I HAVE TO TAKE the same advice I give others. It will happen and I will get my little one, *I have to keep positive and keep going. I *am sad but its ok.

Its strange, my DH was trying to cheer me up last night (poor man) as they really dont have a clue what this is like but he said a few things that were good after I thought about it:

1) he said, at least you didn't have another ectopic, getting that bfp and being excited and then losing it after a few weeks IS WAY WORSE then getting a bfn, and he's right.. so i am thankful for that.

then he said, and I just wanted to cry cuz it made me so happy that he even said it, he said.

2) god knows you want two little beans (i always tell him i want twins so I can have 2 children with one pregnancy as this process is so tough) so when those sperm came and there was only one egg, that egg fought the sperm off and said "no, you are not getting in this time, mamma wants two little beans and there's only one egg here so you can't get in, next month we'll have more follies and you can get in then!" ha ha.

I just thought that was sweet as he was truly trying to make me feel better and make me happy.

So AF is here, I did go for my blood test today but today is cd1.

*For those that are pregnant again*, how many cycles did you TRY after ectopic before you got pregnant again? :(


----------



## PreshFest

So sorry Grace! Your DH is right on all counts, though. So great that he knows what to say during tough times!! I got pregnant again my 2nd cycle trying after the ectopic. I'm certain that tube is blocked and I ovulated from that side the first cycle trying... Unfortunately I lost that baby... Then after that loss, I also got pregnant the 2nd cycle trying and I think it's for the same reason as all my pregnancies (except the ectopic) have come from my right side.

Hang in there sister. It will happen and it's totally worth the wait!!! Lots of dust for this next cycle!!!!! :dust:


----------



## autigers55

Sorry Grace! :hugs:

I got pregnant about 7-8 months after mtx. Sending you lots of :dust:!!


----------



## grace10209

I really appreciate the support ladies. This is harder than I expected. I totally convinced myself I was pregnant and thats why its so tough right now.

I need to focus on the positive and the future..... 

I am praying for a Christmas miracle, I pray that I am blessed and will become a mother soon.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry about the bfn grace :hugs:

I got my bfp the first month trying after the 3 month wait, but I am probably the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## grace10209

Baby_maybe 
I'm hoping 3rd times the charm, 1st preg - ectopic, 2nd try - bfn, im hoping 3rd will be it for us.
Also, we didn't wait 3 months after, so this AF i have now is my 2nd since the ectopic, and Nov 23 will be 3 months since I got the methotextrate, so maybe this next cycle WILL BE the one as it will be the first cycle after the 3 months.....

Im praying, thank you for sharing your info and for the support.


----------



## baby_maybe

Got everything crossed for you grace :dust:


----------



## Laubull

I'm really sorry Grace, sending you big hugs. Maybe it didn't happen this month because it was too soon. I hope you'll get a Christmas miracle  

I got pregnant my second cycle after metho but lost that one. Then managed to conceive straight away after mc.

GOOD LUCK! X


----------



## PreshFest

grace10209 said:


> Baby_maybe
> I'm hoping 3rd times the charm, 1st preg - ectopic, 2nd try - bfn, im hoping 3rd will be it for us.
> Also, we didn't wait 3 months after, so this AF i have now is my 2nd since the ectopic, and Nov 23 will be 3 months since I got the methotextrate, so maybe this next cycle WILL BE the one as it will be the first cycle after the 3 months.....
> 
> Im praying, thank you for sharing your info and for the support.

Oh, I didn't know you were still so close to the methotrexate! In that case I'm relieved you didn't get a bfp!! It's a terrible drug, so I don't trust it!


----------



## Renzalxx

So sorry to hear about your BFN Grace :( .I have to agree with Presh and Laubull though.

We were unfortunate to miscarry which our first BFPs (i got pregnant again just shy of three months after reaching zero which was approx 5 months after my shots) - and would just hate for you to go through another heartbreak - it was almost soul destroying!. So maybe it is a positive in a way to let your body heal for a bit longer. MTX messes with your eggs in a big way and they say it takes approx 100 days for them to return to their healthy state.
Good luck for TTC - will be sending baby dust your way hun!
:dust:


----------



## grace10209

Renzal, thanks for the support. 

I talked to my Re and the toxicology doctors about the metho as I was worried too, they said metho leaves your system after 1 week and as long as you are on prenatals for 6 weeks then you would be fine. 

Either way, I think you are all right and that its probably a blessing that i didn't get bfp this time. Nov 23 will be 3 months since i got the shot........and Nov 29th will be 100 days since I got the shot and I will hope to O first week in December so hopefully this time will be it for me.....and will be the RIGHT time for my little one. [-o&lt;

Thanks again for all the love ladies. I can't wait to be pregant with a healthy little bean like you all are.


----------



## Laubull

Grace that's the right attitude, keep positive 

AFM baby Bull is due 21st May, I'm 13+1 weeks, 3 weeks ahead of my dates. A little camera shy at first, had to jump around to get measurements, not sure how it'll cope having a photographer as a father! So amazed  I will post pictures later.

Hope everyone else is well 

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww so pleased for you laubull, can't wait to bee a pic of little baby bull :)


----------



## grace10209

Laubull 13+1 weeks/?!?!?! wow it goes by so fast huh? YAY!:happydance:
I can't even imagine what it feels like to hit 2nd trimester!!

how you gone public yet? so happy for you! Did you get betas done early? what were they and when?


----------



## Laubull

Here it is! What do you think it is, I am thinking girl but happy either way 

Thank you maybe_baby and Grace, I cannot believe it, I don't think it has sunk in yet. Grace I didn't have any betas done but I did get a scan at 7 weeks.

x
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bull.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Laubull

Oh and yes we've gone public, quite a lot of family and close friends knew, the rest have just been informed on Facebook. I know not everyone likes Facebook but the responses you get back are amazing  x


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww absolutely loving the pic of baby bull :dance: I'm rubbish at gender guessing but if I had to say one or the other I think I'd go girl :)

I love the responses on fb too, we had about 75 comments when we announced this time, I'm thinking it was because most of the people we know thought we were done with babies :haha:


----------



## Laubull

Every notification is making me smile, people are being so lovely  x


----------



## grace10209

Laubull said:


> Here it is! What do you think it is, I am thinking girl but happy either way
> 
> Thank you maybe_baby and Grace, I cannot believe it, I don't think it has sunk in yet. Grace I didn't have any betas done but I did get a scan at 7 weeks.
> 
> x





OMG!!!!!!!!!!! that is so beautiful! how amazing that is your little one! how wonderful! 

HOly moly, no betas until 7 weeks???? what did you do during those 7 weeks? I would go insane, I should say, I WILL GO INSANE! OMG what did you do? did you have any dr appts/


----------



## autigers55

Lovely scan Laubull!!

Grace - I havent had any betas done either, but I think I will have one today. I have had 2 scans though.


----------



## baby_maybe

Grace over here they don't routinely do betas unless you end up with an early scan that suggests you may have an ectopic or not a normal pregnancy going on. We just have to wait it out for the scans and hope its good news!


----------



## grace10209

Baby-maybe, thanks for explaining.

Over here, or atleast with my doctor its different. Here they do Beta check as soon as you get bfp. It should double every 2-3 days and if it doesn't - then they know the pregnancy isn't viable, either ectopic or pending miscarriage. Once your betas hit over 1000 they can/should see "something on U/S" - even if its just the sac because its early.

SO for me, it will be - bfp, beta check right away - then beta again every 2-3 days to make sure it keeps doubling appropriately......and i will continue those until they are high enough to see something on Ultrasound

OMG what do you guys do during those first 7 weeks? 

Its sad that early pregnancy for us is such a scary & stressful time. I know I will be terrified until I actually see a little one in my uterus. Some women get pregnant and never even think twice about it. My sister for example, got pregnant and was excited and thrilled from day one, she had never experiened a loss so the entire process was a happy joyful one for her from day one. I envy that. 

Actually, what am i saying??? I want to be pregnant again so badly and I am going to try my hardest to NOT worry - I deserve to be happy and excited too dont i? 

OY :wacko: :haha: I feel like a crazy lady. LOL


----------



## baby_maybe

I get that grace, I've never had a pregnancy where I didn't worry due to my incompetent cervix, but that worry was always at the end of first tri. This ectopic threw a spanner in the works completely and not only was I worried about the cervix, but was also worried for the entire first tri about the location of the pregnancy, why I kept spotting, whether the mtx would have had any adverse effects on the baby, the list goes on. Unlike my other pregnancies where I mostly stopped worrying once my stitch was in place, with this it has carried on, don't know why really maybe the ectopic affected me more than I realised at the time. All I know is that I can't wait to get this baby on the outside so I can obsess about him and actually see him at the same time! :haha:


----------



## chig

Laubull - Great scan pic!!! I am horrible at gender prediction, but I would say girl too!

Grace - I agree with the other ladies that it is probably a good thing that you didn't get your BFP this time around. I would hate for you to go through another heartache. MTX is some really scary stuff. Most of the drug does go away within a week, but some traces still remain for a longer period of time. I think waiting for that third period is probably a good thing! As for me, I waited 5 months to try and got my BFP on my second try! Even though I waited a lot longer than what is recommended, I still worry to this day about the health of the baby. I am worried sick about my anatomy scan that is coming up in like 3 weeks...I pray everyday that this is my perfectly healthy forever baby that I will be bringing home!


----------



## grace10209

So, I guess the bottom line is, we will always worry.......

I will say this experience has given me a whole new perspective on conception, carrying a child 9 months and bringing that child into this world. The process, when it goes smoothly, is such an incredible gift.

babymaybe - i can't wait til your son comes. im sure your girls will help you a lot.
how where their deliveries? vaginal/csection? 

originally i always said i would want an elective csection, but lately i have been thinking that i might want to have a vaginal delivery and maybe even without an epidural. lol 

chig, im sure your scan will be ok. positive thoughts. xoxo


----------



## Renzalxx

Yay Grace!!... Well that just works out perfect then - 29th November is your date hun! I can just feel it! Go get that eggie!

Laubull, what a picture perfect scan, I am thinking team girl too....but i have baby girls on the brain at the moment heh heh.


----------



## baby_maybe

My labours were all fairly quick apart from dd2. First one at 24 weeks I got to the hospital fully dilated and was only there about an hour before she was born, using gas and air only. dd2 was days because they kept giving me drugs to stop the labour as I was only 32 weeks. In the end I had an epidural so I could go to sleep! I hadn't slept in about 4 days up to that point. Once they let me go it was about 6 hours. dd3 was 7 hours start to finish, gas and air only and dd4 was 5 hours start to end with only gas and air.

Hoping this one takes a similar route, although being a boy I guess he could be awkward :haha:


----------



## grace10209

Thanks for sharing your stopies babymaybe.
What is "gas and air" - i see that a lot on here.........?

I go back and forth on what I want to do. In the end, I'll do whatever is best for the baby......


----------



## baby_maybe

I think they call it entonox in the US? I could be wrong, perhaps you don't have it at all! It's and analgesic that is breathed in through a mouthpiece for pain relief, it's the least amount of pain relief you can have here, unless you go completely natural and just do breathing exercises :)


----------



## PreshFest

We don't have gas and air in the US. I think for pain meds you can have an epidural or fentanyl or something through IV. From what I hear only the epidural works, though. I was lucky and the pain was completely tolerable for me, so I didn't try either. 

Actually... I did have fentanyl (at least I think that's what it was) after the delivery since my placenta was taking too longto come out and the doc needed to go in after it. It did absolutely nothing for the pain and made me totally groggy and out of it. My DD had to be taken to the NICU and becasue of the drug, I didn't care at all. I didn't want to see her/hold her or anything I was so out of it! So I really don't recommend that one haha.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies, 

I cant believe how many of you are now pregnant and look how far gone you all are!! 

nearly 6 months since MTX and LAP and still no BFP! xxx


----------



## grace10209

Cathbibbs Im hoping this time will your time and you will get your bfp! 

Presh, yes fentanyl is a hard drug but HUGE props to you for delivering your little girl with nothing, no epi or anything! I hope I can do that one day. Yeah we dont have gas and air here ............ just epidurals and drugs like you mentioned, fentanyl, etc.


----------



## Renzalxx

Good Luck Cath, hope to see your BFP on here soon xxx


----------



## libbyloulou

Does anyone know how to upload a picture? Want to put a picture of my girls on to show you x


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi libby :wave:

If you click on 'go advanced' and scroll down there is a bit that says 'manage attachements' if you click on that you can browse your computer for a pic to upload :)

Hope you are doing well and your girls too, was thinking about you the other day when I was reading another triplet mums journal :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Can't wait Libby!


----------



## Laubull

Libby I'm so excited to see your girls!! X


----------



## grace10209

yes can't wait libby! YAY!


----------



## chig

Can't wait to see the pics libby!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## libbyloulou

Finally got on the laptop to upload the photo and it says the file is too large. Can I shrink it?


----------



## libbyloulou

Here they are....
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-11 16.18.02.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 33


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww Libby they are gorgeous, you and DH must be absolutely over the moon with them :)


----------



## autigers55

Libby-How precious!! You have some beautiful little babies and will definitely have your hands full!! :D


----------



## Renzalxx

Dawwwwww.... sooooo cute my head just exploded from the squishiness.. You look fantastic Libby! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Laubull

Ahhh so perfect Libby  x


----------



## PreshFest

So cute, Libby!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Congrats Libby, they are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies,

Things have been so positive lately on this board that I didn't want to give my update, but figured I would do so anyways. I had another early miscarriage within the past couple of days, and I knew from my first blood draw that something was off. My HCG was really low and wasn't doubling appropriately. The RE was worried about another ectopic but luckily whatever it was resolved itself on its own and I miscarried on Saturday. So, as of now the plan is to keep trying but the RE wants me to decide on a date (she suggested March of 2013) and if I'm not successful to move onto IVF. She thinks that I might be having ectopic pregnancies that are resolving themselves and that IVF would bypass the tubes. If I have another ectopic she recommends moving directly to IVF as well. So that's my update....It was so disappointing to go through another loss, but I was thankful that I did not need to go the methotrexate route again. I"m just trying to stay positive and know that my turn will come one of these days :) Thanks to all you ladies for the support throughout.


----------



## PreshFest

So sorry to hear that Gwen... I can't even imagine :( Good luck to you and lots of dust for when you try again!!!


----------



## Laubull

Gwen I'm so sorry you're going through another loss, it's really not fair. Sending you big hugs. Xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: Gwen I'm do sorry to hear that hun. And never don't share, this thread was set up for support so don't feel you have to keep things to yourself. I'm very glad for you that you avoided the metho again.


----------



## alleysm

Hugs gwen


----------



## chig

I am so sorry Gwen... It just breaks my heart to hear your news. I am glad it was not another ectopic, but just sad that this had to happen. Sending you a bug hug :hug: We are all here to help you get through this tough time...


----------



## grace10209

OMG LIBBY!!! what an amazing picture, they and you look fabulous! what are their names??


----------



## grace10209

Gwen, so sorry to hear. :hugs:
yes, not having another ectopic was good but having a loss, is tough either way. hugs


----------



## Renzalxx

So sorry to hear your news Gweny. Cant imagine how hard it is to go through another miscarriage after everything you have been through. I will be sending all my hugs and prayers your way xxx 
I think IVF is a fab idea as alot of my friends have gone on to have successful pregnancies with it and I can believe that someone who was put on this earth to be a perfect mumma bear such as yourself will have success from it as well. Please keep us updated hun and all our luv xxx.


----------



## libbyloulou

grace10209 said:


> OMG LIBBY!!! what an amazing picture, they and you look fabulous! what are their names??

Thanks Grace! They are called Eloise, Florence and Livvy x


----------



## libbyloulou

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Things have been so positive lately on this board that I didn't want to give my update, but figured I would do so anyways. I had another early miscarriage within the past couple of days, and I knew from my first blood draw that something was off. My HCG was really low and wasn't doubling appropriately. The RE was worried about another ectopic but luckily whatever it was resolved itself on its own and I miscarried on Saturday. So, as of now the plan is to keep trying but the RE wants me to decide on a date (she suggested March of 2013) and if I'm not successful to move onto IVF. She thinks that I might be having ectopic pregnancies that are resolving themselves and that IVF would bypass the tubes. If I have another ectopic she recommends moving directly to IVF as well. So that's my update....It was so disappointing to go through another loss, but I was thankful that I did not need to go the methotrexate route again. I"m just trying to stay positive and know that my turn will come one of these days :) Thanks to all you ladies for the support throughout.

Gweny I'm so sorry to hear this. You are such an amazingly strong person to have been through so much. It's hard to stay positive when life seems so dark. Things will turn good, they might just take a while getting there. Thinking of you on your new journey x


----------



## Dee1989

Has anybody tried Pregnacare Conception? I finished AF 7 days ago and started these tablets the same day but yesterday had spotting and again today.... I think it may be a side effect from these tablets but not sure :-/


----------



## Laubull

Dee I took these and can't remember any side effects, sorry. x


----------



## baby_maybe

I took those too Dee and no side effects here either :shrug:


----------



## chig

Hi ladies! It's been quite here lately, but I wanted to give an update. I just had my BIG anatomy scan this morning and this time around, baby is looking PERFECT!!!:happydance: I finally have my rainbow baby! I know I still have a long ways to go, but I just feel so good right now. I think I can finally enjoy this pregnancy more and worry less. The worry will never go away, but I can still relax a little more. We did not find out the sex of the baby. We are keeping it a surprise for the delivery day! :yellow:

Good luck to all the ladies that are going through MTX and trying again...there is hope, so don't give up!:hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Woop woop! :happydance:


----------



## Renzalxx

Yay Chig! Congratulations on your wee mango and perfect scan - i have been rooting for you hun. xx


----------



## Laubull

Fantastic news Chig, so happy for you  x


----------



## grace10209

yay Chig!!!!

thats great news and so inspiring to me! I am in the 2ww again and going for a blood test on Monday. I am doing ok though, strangely I am already planning for next cycle and getting hopeful that maybe next time will work! its odd, but thinking ahead helps me NOT worry about the hear and now. 

So thrilled to see all of you doing SO WELL - you are truly inspiring to me. I know I had said this many many times, but I am so thankful for this thread, you all helped me greatly during my ectopic and watching you all progress through your pregnancies is given me SO MUCH HOPE for my future little one.


----------



## baby_maybe

Nice to hear from you grace. I'm sure you'll get that bfp soon, got my fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## 01k204

Been reading this thread for awhile and want to introduce myself. My name is Kristin (32) and I got diagnosed w/suspected ectopic and given metho on Nov 21st. My hcg has been: 11/21 794, 11/24 407, 11/27 230, 12/4 167. I thought my levels were going down good until this last week and am feeling very deflated at the moment that they seem to be slowing down. I'm so sick of this process, but have always felt very encouraged after reading all your stories of success. I see my dr on Mon for an ultrasound (I have no idea why). If we choose to try again, it won't be until May as I'm scared to experience metho again and want to be sure to give my eggs time to recover.


----------



## PreshFest

So sorry O1k!! It really is such a horrible and trying process.. But hang in there. Things will get better!!! And I definitely agree that it's a good idea to wait as long as possible to get pregnant after methotrexate. I hope to see you around in here! It really is very helpful :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi 01k204... so sorry you are here but welcome! Dont depair, numbers usually slow down the closer you get to zero but the end is in sight! Let us know how you go and all the very best :)

Presh... OMG only 37 days to go!!!! when is your due date hun? SOoooo exciting!


----------



## Laubull

01k, echoing what Presh and Renzal say, I'm sorry you've had to join us. It took almost 10 weeks for my levels to get to under 5, I never thought i'd get there! But after all of that, waiting for the recommended 3 months, getting pregnant the second month of trying and then having a miscarriage, I am now 16 weeks pregnant!! It will happen just be patient and wait until you're ready. Fingers crossed for you!

X


----------



## 01k204

Thank you all for the kind replies. Just wondering if anyone had side effects appear after 2 weeks. I got my shot 2 weeks ago Wed and last night and today my eyelids are swollen and red (like I've been crying non-stop although I haven't cried recently).


----------



## PreshFest

I never had any symptoms at all from the shot.... I'd definitely call your doc and see whats up!!

Renzal, I'm due 5 weeks from tomorrow and it feels SO far away. I think we just start obsessing towards the end and that makes it so hard! I've had a nasty cold all week that I just can't get rid of and my back and ab pain is totally out of control. So I'm ready to say the least! I know how close I am to meeting her, but it still feels like an eternity and I can't get my head on straight to deal with that!!! Ugh! You'll be in my position soon enough hahahahaaa! How have you been feeling?


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all. I wish I was joining you all for other reasons. Let me start with a bit about us. I am the non-gestational parent in my relationship. We always figured I would be the one to cary but a couple years ago I had 2 brain surgeries that left me not able to do so. My DW of 11 years stepped up and 9 months ago we began our TTC journey. It has been arollercoaster of emotions but nothing could have prepared us for last Wed. We went for a diagnostic ultrasound for unexplained infertility. 4 days before that we had an HSG and were told DW had cervical stenosis because the cath was so difficult to insert. Turns out they were worong. DW was pregnant. We had no idea because there we no symptoms and she Had a full and normal cycle. None the less there it was our 6wk ultrasound and as quickly as it came, it was gone. We were advised that the pregnancy was eptopic and given methotrexate that same appointment. Now we wait and get the blood tests and hope that surgery isn't needed. It was just so out of no where. 3 days in the 3 month wait to try again seems eternal and I don't really know how to support my other half. She really isn't talking about it much, has declined grief counseling, and is just sleeping tons. Can anyone help give me insight on what I might do to help her?


----------



## 01k204

Leah - so sorry to hear your dw is going through this. I'm still in the process myself and the only thing I can recommend is to be available to her for support. I too have been exhausted since getting the shot (will be 3 weeks post-metho on Wed). I have found it to be a devastating drug personally in terms of my energy. Hopefully her hcg drops quickly. This thread has been a wealth of knowledge and hope for me, maybe she would like to read it too? I wish you both the best.

Presh - thx for replying. Dr said my swollen eyelids have nothing to do with metho and have since returned to normal. It was very strange, but thankfully short lived.

For anyone who bled/spotted from metho, did the spotting taper off as you approached zero? I have been spotting for 5 days before metho and have noticed it tapering off. I was just looking for some hope that this may almost be over. Thanks in advance.


----------



## baby_maybe

I spotted before I had the metho, it was one of the signs that led me to believe something was wrong. However I didn't bleed again until about a week before I got to 0, having said that I was at 13,000 hcg before the shot and a week before 0 I must have been in double digits I think. I put a list on here some pages back of each blood draw and what my numbers were. I took 9 weeks to get to 0 in the end.

Leah - so sorry to hear of your dw. I can only echo what o1k said, which is just be there for her and maybe get to to have a read on here and ask questions if she wants. It really helped me to be on the thread and get support from other who had experienced the same. I was pretty exhausted for the first couple of weeks after the shot, I barely left the house for weeks, probably until about 6 weeks after the shot I suppose.


----------



## LeahMSta

Thank you for the kind words. DW is always with me and reads the threads too. She is just quite self conscious about replying herself because she is dyslexic and as a result her spelling is really not the greatest. We found a wonderful link at the beginning-ish part of the thread that really reassured us that everything she is experiencing is normal. Our OB made it seem as if the Methotrexate was "no big deal" in fact he did not excuse her from a single day of work. So we didn't know if she was getting ill, if it was "in her head", or what was happening. Just know not only is it normal but why it is happening really gave her some peace of mind. She finally was able to open up a little more yesterday as we read through the thread and she knew that the things she was experiencing were to be expected. I think it was the fear of the unknown that had her so stuck in her own thoughts. We have to get day 4 bloods done today and as it is a weekend, we have no idea where to go. I suppose we will just go to the hospital and either go to emergency or at least maybe they will be able to direct us. Thank you again for your replies. It feels so good for us to know that there really are people that can understand all of the uncertainty, confusion and pain that comes with this medication.


----------



## 01k204

Glad to hear you two are working through this together (I would've been lost w/o my oh). I had blood drawn on the weekend here in MI and had to go to the hospital outpatient lab. GL today.


----------



## baby_maybe

I would have been lost without my DH while I was going through it too. All I wanted to do was sit in and feel sorry for myself, and he took care of getting the girls from school etc so I could for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Dee1989

Thanks for replies ladies.

Going off topic from the Pregnacare tablets, other half had ultrasound today as has been having some pain down their and has been booked in for a operation 2morrow morning, seems like he has Varicose veins which can be a cause of male infertility. Dr said this could be the reason why TTC has taken so long..... Still living in Turkey so im only going by what other half has translated for me but we are booked on a flight for xmas holidays in the UK on Friday just hoping he doesnt have much pain from this op :wacko:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi Ladies. The day 4 draw was a fiasco to equal the chaos of getting the injection in the first place. We did have to go to the hospital to get the draw done and when we arrived they said it would be about a 15 min wait. 30 minutes later I went back to the receptionist to gently remind them that we were there. After 30 more minutes DW was curled in a ball in a chair alternately sleeping and waking to be sick. I got the phone number to the actual lab and called myself because they obviously weren't paying attention to the receptionist. Sad but true.....I said the words eptopic pregnancy and TA-DA,someone magically appeared. The draw on Wednesday is at our OBs office and it is a STAT order so only a couple more days until we have a better idea of what is happening. That is how we are getting through right now, one day to the next and as hopeful as we can manage.


----------



## baby_maybe

Dee - I hope your oh recovers well from his surgery and it will interesting to see how that has affected fertility and also if having the operation helps improves it afterwards?

Leah - that sucks, I'm so glad that here we only have one place to go for those draws and they give you an appointment so you're not waiting too long. Sounds like a complete nightmare! Also it sounds like your dw is getting some of the more horrible symptoms of the metho, hope she is feeling a little better soon :hugs:


----------



## 01k204

Leah - Hoping your dw has a good drop today in hcg and is starting to feel better from the metho. I know that day 4 was the hardest for me (pure exhaustion). Did she get her results from Sunday's draw?

Dee - I hope your oh has a speedy recovery before the holiday's come.

I had an u/s and blood draw on Mon. The u/s showed a non-pregnant uterine lining, a maturing follicle on my right ovary, and a fluid filled cyst by my left ovary. The dr said she thought the cyst was my ectopic 'dying off' (nicely put). She then told me that I would be getting another shot of metho if my hcg didn't drop enough. After a night spent hysterically crying as I'm terrified of metho, I found out my hcg has dropped to 21!! :happydance: I'm so close to getting back to normal. These past 3 weeks have been hard, but thank you all again for posting your stories and healing for us all to read. :hugs:

One question, is it possible to ovulate with low hcg levels? My sister (works in an IVF clinic) said that my cyst was most likely due to ovulation and not the ectopic, since they never found it on multiple u/s prior to metho. I was feeling ovulation-like cramps on Mon & even mentioned it to the u/s tech. :shrug:

Thank you all again & happy 12-12-12!


----------



## baby_maybe

It's possible when your hcg gets low hun. I'm sure I did when mine was almost there.


----------



## LeahMSta

Sadly, no one has told us DW's numbers. She just had the day 7 blood draw and he said this one is a STAT order so we should know something this afternoon. Other than that we are completely in the dark.We did finally get some nausea meds to help her out. Dr called them in yesterday because DW hadn't held anything down in days. The exhaustion is pretty bad. She is back to work today after 3 days off (she finally called in yesterday as she knew she was too weak to make it through the day.) The other days she has worked, she slept til the last minute, got dressed and then came home, showered and went to bed. I think she is just trying to conserve what little energy she has for what MUST be done. I am quite nervous while waiting for these results. Hope to hear some positive news (or at least as positive as it can be, considering the circumstances...) soon.


----------



## Renzalxx

Good luck to you both Leah... that MTX is awful stuff... poor little love will be feeling quite poopie for a while. All she can do is take it as easy as possible and let her body heal. Let us know how you go with your results. Hopefully you will get a decent drop xx


----------



## resque07

Hello, So I am back here again. if you remember back in march i posted my story. i gad a very faint pos after being a week late for af then the next day started bleeding very heavy and very painful went to obgyn they did blood work and my hcg was at 5.5 i repeated blood work every 2 to 3 days and hcg always doubled and trippled but progestrone was never over .04. so dr decided to use methotrexate. my levels never got above 246 and they dropped very quickly.
Well here i am 8 months later and kinda in the same boat. I got a faint pos on frer the day before my period was due. I wasn't bleeding but was having very painful cramps in my lower back so i went to er. they did urine test and it was neg so they did blood and it also came back neg so they sent me home. well the next morning i woke up to what i thought was my period. It wasn't painful or heavy like normal there were some small clots and it was bright red. back cramps were gone so i thought maybe bad test or chemical. Well a week later i break out on my chin and have this very large hunger then i start to have pain in my pelvic area mostly on left side so after laying in bed with no sleep til 4 am i decide what the heck ill take my last test just to put me at ease well to my surprise its a blazing positive as dark as it could be so i go to er again. the do exam said everything felt normal no blood in uterus , urine test is positive and ultra sound shows nothing in uterus and tubes looked good no fluid anywhere . then my blood work comes back to hcg 41. i cant get into dr for another week. i am so confused....


----------



## LeahMSta

Yesterday was one of the longest and hardest days of our lives. The Methotrexate did not resolve the pregnancy. We saw our baby's heartbeat and for a fleeting moment we were a family. Then DW was sent to emergency surgery and the distal end of her fallopian tube was removed. Thankfully I was able to bring her home from the hospital to sleep in our own bed last night. Today we are doing a bit better. DW's pain from surgery is less than she was experiencing with the pregnancy so I am blessed to see her more comfortable and relaxed although both of our hearts are broken we are leaning on each other and moving forward.


----------



## PreshFest

So sorry, Leah... Glad to hear she is feeling a little better, though. I will never forget the pain of the ectopic... Worse than any pain I've ever felt. I'm glad the situation is over for you guys, though, so hopefully you can properly grieve and start moving on soon. It's so hard, I know! You'll be proud parents before you know it, though :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Today is our first day of trying to get back to the day to day. Of course DW is still resting and has camp set up on the couch. I have access to the internet, video games, movies, television, snacks and drinks all within arm's reach. I returned to work from my home office today. So thankfully I am still right there with her if she needs me. We both feel a little bit like we are just going through the motions but I think right now that is about the best we can hope for. We tried to cheer ourselves up yesterday by doing some online holiday shopping for eachother and family. It was almost cute being on the couch with our jammies each trying to keep their laptop from being seen. It felt good to focus on somehting else for a while. I do feel some detachment from my work and interactions with others because all of the grief and worry is still right there in the back of my mind. I suppose that the best we can do is all that we can hope for and maybe that each day will get even just a little bit less painful. DW will heal physically and hopefully we both will emotionally. Nothing to do but go forward.


----------



## baby_maybe

Physically healing happens much sooner than the emotional, but as you come out the other side time does start to heal that too. Sending lots of :hugs: your way xx


----------



## resque07

update , went into to er because i was weak and shaky they did blood work and my hcg level went from 41 to 30 in three days guess thats a sure sign its ectopic . waiting to see my dr on wed. i have had the metho shot last march i wonder if they will do the surgery to see where it is and maybe remove it that way and maybe see what is causing this to happen


----------



## alleysm

resque07 said:


> update , went into to er because i was weak and shaky they did blood work and my hcg level went from 41 to 30 in three days guess thats a sure sign its ectopic . waiting to see my dr on wed. i have had the metho shot last march i wonder if they will do the surgery to see where it is and maybe remove it that way and maybe see what is causing this to happen

Awe resque.. my heart goes out to you.. ive had mtx twice and my left side still ended up blocked.. keep us updated love!


----------



## Renzalxx

Sorry to hear your news Resque... will be thinking of you and hoping for the best possible outcome xxx let us know how you go and sending you a giant cyber cuddle on the breeze xxx


----------



## resque07

thank you girls im just so confused. i mean my last cycle has me at 8 weeks but then i had the other bleed on the 1 st for 5 days . was that a cycle ? i dont know my hcg is too low for a 8 week pregnancy. i just want answers....


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry risqué, sending big :hugs: your way. Hope you get some answers soon xxx


----------



## 01k204

resque - i'm so sorry to hear you haven't gotten an answer yet. 

leah - sorry to hear about your dw. hope she is recovering from the surgery well and the two of you continue to heal after your loss.


----------



## chig

I am so sorry to the ladies that are having to go through the the horrible MTX drug. Leah, Resque and 01k204 I am sending you big hugs your way. :hug:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies :wave:
DW and I are trying to return to life today. I had no idea it would be so hard emotionally to make it through this. Not that I thought we'd just get over it and get on with life but I didn't expect it to knock the wind out of me like it just happened. It's crazy, one moment I am happy and even enjoying the day and then out of nowhere it hits me and it's like I feel guilty for "Forgeting". :cry: I have not talked to DW since she went to work but her facebook status said that she had no idea it would be so hard to go back to life and that her bod, mind, and soul all hurt. Reading that was one of those moments. I was feeling proud of the days accomplishments. I grocery shopped, went to the post office, put together a stew and still got to work.:thumbup: I saw that post and was flooded with grief. People complaining at work is another trigger. It takes everything I have not to scream and cry like a two year old and tell them how annoying I find their petty complaints. :shrug: I knew it wasn't going to be easy but I didn't know it would feel like this.


----------



## 01k204

I just heard from my dr office, my hcg came back at >2 so I am considered back to normal!!! Just had a multi-vitamin and a B-6/Folic Acid/B-12 vitamin to celebrate! So glad to be done with the weekly blood draws (took 4 weeks total). I also had my period last week after my last blood draw so I am back on cycle. I have decided to go on birth control for a little while & work to boost my folic acid/B vitamins back to normal before we make any future pregnancy plans. Thank you all again for all the support and advice. I wish everyone well who is going through metho and good luck to all the pregnant/soon-to-be pregnant ladies.


----------



## LeahMSta

:dance: Congrats 01k204!!!!!
It may be a milestone that not many understand, it is great to be back to "normal" though. I wish you the best of luck on the rest of your journey. :hugs:


----------



## Renzalxx

Yaaaay 01k204, so happy to hear your back on track. Good luck with everything and hopefully see your BFP on here in the near future. x


----------



## LeahMSta

I need y'all to weigh in on something for me please? Since the Methotrexate didn't work and DW ended up needing surgery, when is it ok to start taking folic acid b vitamins and such? Obviously we are wanting to get beck into TTC shape and want to make sure that she is as well as physically possible. It is still going to be fa few months before we can try again but can we get back to prenatals?


----------



## baby_maybe

As far as I'm aware, as long as her hcg is back to 'non pregnant' levels she can take the prenatals and folic acid :)


----------



## Tink1918

I was actually wondering this a well, I had both metho and then surgery 10 days later because the shot didn't work. I had lap done and lost my left tube. it's been 9 days since my surgery and I decided to take some vitamins today, I feel just blah!! Such a shitty time of year for this to happen!! I feel for all of you that have been through this, I'm looking forward to TTC as soon as my doc gives the ok!


----------



## JPARR01

Just wanted to say Happy Holiday ladies! xoxo


----------



## Dee1989

So after last time posting about pregnacare conceive tablets i have another issue with them, I spotted twice when on them beginning of this cycle them started to feel very sick so I stopped them after one week, however now my AF has not shown her face! Usually I am between a 27 - 30 day cycle so I am between 3-6 days late, I bled once on the 19th and that's it, I know it is from these tablets, I think they have delayed my cycle, does anyone know if it shud go back to normal next month, I'm hoping it does as I hate not knowing when she's due:growlmad:

Wishing everyone a lovely Xmas and All the best for new year x


----------



## Gwenylovey

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!

AFM, I got my bfp on Wednesday! Given my history, it's difficult to be excited but I'm just going to take things one day at a time and hope for the best :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Merry Christmas everyone :xmas9:

Congratulations gweny, great news :)


----------



## autigers55

Merry Christmas!! :xmas16:

Congrats Gweny!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Yaaaay Gweny! What a fabulous christmas gift! I understand your trepidation but I am over the moon for you! Keep us posted and sending mountains of baby dust your way for a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

congrats on the BFP Gweny! I wish you the best of happy and healthy 9 months!

Merry Christmas to you all and a happy New Year.


----------



## resque07

Just wanted to send an update. So my last er visit my hcg had dropped from 42 to 31 iin ours days. So 6 days later I went into my appointment to see obgyn he had me pee in a cup did a urine test that came back negative and told me I was no longer pregnant and it looked to be a very early miscariage. Well the next day I woke up to extremly so boobs and swollen with very bright veins they almost look bruised and I'm not sure what's going on here. Anyone have an idea the dr here think I'm crazy and will not listen to me. I haven't bled or anything just really sore boobs and tummy aches I am also very constipated.


----------



## chig

Congrats Gweny! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months! Just like you said, take it one day at a time...

Best wishes to all of you ladies in the new year! :dust:


----------



## alleysm

resque07 said:


> Just wanted to send an update. So my last er visit my hcg had dropped from 42 to 31 iin ours days. So 6 days later I went into my appointment to see obgyn he had me pee in a cup did a urine test that came back negative and told me I was no longer pregnant and it looked to be a very early miscariage. Well the next day I woke up to extremly so boobs and swollen with very bright veins they almost look bruised and I'm not sure what's going on here. Anyone have an idea the dr here think I'm crazy and will not listen to me. I haven't bled or anything just really sore boobs and tummy aches I am also very constipated.

Resque if its a miscarriage it may take a few days before the bleed starts. Try not to read into other symptoms Hun . Thankful you didn't need another mix!


----------



## Laubull

Congrats Gweny 

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas.

X


----------



## Renzalxx

Hey Resque
How are you traveling hun?


----------



## PreshFest

Hey everyone! This thread has been quiet, so I thought I would pop in and see how you all are doing!!

I'm due in 2 days - no sign of baby whatsoever! :( Will get my membranes stripped tomorrow. Hoping that does the trick


----------



## JPARR01

Where has the time gone Presh! Can't believe you are about to meet your lil one any day now. xoxo


----------



## Laubull

Good luck Presh  x


----------



## baby_maybe

Can't believe you're at your due date already Presh, that seems to have gone fast but I think it always does when its someone else's pregnancy :haha:

AFM - I had to have a growth scan today and it turns out I have a lot of fluid! My fluid measured 29.8cm which is 5cm above the upper range of normal for 32 weeks! I have a follow up appointment booked with my consultant for next weds so hopefully he'll have a plan! Sometimes it resolves itself so I might be booked for another scan to re measure in a couple of weeks. Hopefully it will have gone down a bit at least.


----------



## PreshFest

Yeah for me it has been sloooowww.. I've basically been pregnant for a year and a half with the ectopic, miscarriage and now this pregnancy. I feel like I've been pregnant my whole life!!! This is my last one, though, and I will really miss it. I will miss this big ol' belly!

Good luck at your next scan baby_maybe!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks hun, hoping it resolves a little by the next time!

I know what you mean about feeling like you've been pg forever, with my ectopic included and the time waiting for my hcg to go down I've been pg for about a year now too! This is definitely my last too and I will miss being pg, but definitely won't miss the worrying!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Presh, she's almost here! How exciting! So you are done after this one?

Baby_maybe that sounds stressful about the fluid level. What does that mean? Will they likely induce you earlier if it hasn't gone down? Hope it all resolves on its own!

AFM, I had a scan yesterday at 6w4d, measuring right to the day with a little heart beating away. It was a wonderful sight, and my dh and I were so excited. I still have many things to worry about in the upcoming weeks with my history, but yesterday was a good day and we enjoyed and celebrated that day :happydance:

And I can totally relate to feeling like I've been pregnant forever...Since October of 2011 I have been on and off pregnant nonstop. I don't know if my body knows what hit it! :wacko:


----------



## baby_maybe

Nice to hear from you gweny, great news about the scan :happydance:

Not sure what it means at the moment to be honest. Hoping the consultant can fill me in a bit on weds and then I'll probably get another scan to check again and I guess we go from there. I seem to be stacking up a lot of risk factors for a natural delivery though and I have started to think if this doesn't resolve I might ask about a csection just to save myself from worrying constantly about things going wrong!

I'll be sure to update whe I know a bit more.


----------



## Renzalxx

WONDERFUL news Gweny... so happy things are running smoothly for you. Keep us updated xxx

Presh and Maybe... know exaclty how you feel, think I have been "pregnant" since July 2011... sooooo looking forward to meeting my little one thats for sure.. 10 weeks to go..... All the very best ladies and cant wait to hear your good news Presh xxx It has been so lovely to be on this journey with all of you :)


----------



## Laubull

Fab news Gweny, definitely third time lucky for you!

Presh, Renzal and baby_maybe big pregnant hugs for you


----------



## alleysm

It's been some time since I've posted here, but so nice to come back to so much great baby news! I have gone through a few procedures and lab work .. All in my siggy! Just had my three year anniversary for tubal reversal...three years ttc and still empty:( ..on a clomid break this cycle and trying 100mg next cycle!! I'll be stalking to see how everyone goes!


----------



## baby_maybe

alleysm said:


> It's been some time since I've posted here, but so nice to come back to so much great baby news! I have gone through a few procedures and lab work .. All in my siggy! Just had my three year anniversary for tubal reversal...three years ttc and still empty:( ..on a clomid break this cycle and trying 100mg next cycle!! I'll be stalking to see how everyone goes!

:hugs: hun, I'm sure you'll get that bfp soon. Positive thinking all the way :)


----------



## libbyloulou

That's great news Gweny! 

All the best Presh. Can't wait to hear your news! Xx


----------



## jammers77

Wow, it's so awesome to see some of you lovely ladies have been carrying little sticky babies! Congrats!!

It's been a long time since I posted in this thread because I took a long break from TTCing. Our due date for our little ectopic baby was last Saturday, and it wasn't an unpleasant day, oddly enough. We took some baby items to the homeless shelter, bought a nice birthday cake at Walmart, and had a celebration dinner for our "Victory". Hubby and I choked up a little, but overall it was a lovely day, and it will be one that I'll cherish for a long time.

I'm back to TTCing this month, and I look forward to chatting with you ladies again! Much lovies to all of you!


----------



## Renzalxx

Jammers, what a lovely, selfless way to spend a difficult day. All the best with TTC this month, sending you loads of baby dust and will be looking for your BFP on here soon. x


----------



## PreshFest

Hey everyone! I need to catch up on all your posts the past few days, but in the meantime...here's my birth story of Zoe's fast and furious entrance into this world!


On Friday January 11th, at 39w 6d pregnant, I had a rather vigorous membrane sweep at my midwife appointment around noon. I immediately started losing parts of my plug and had a few Braxton hicks contractions throughout the rest of the day, but nothing out of the ordinary. At midnight a painful contraction woke me up and totally took me by surprise. It didn't just 'kind of' hurt, it HURT. They kept coming about 15-30 minutes apart, but never got closer than that and stayed the same strength. I was able to remain lying down during them, just had to really relax and breathe through them. Luckily I was able to sleep in between them as well. 

Saturday morning I decided to just get up and get moving to see if they would pick up or slow down. For a while they seemed to pick up so we sent Quinn to her grandparents in case this was the real deal. Not long after she left, they basically stopped. Of course!! So we decided to go walk around the mall since it was one degree outside, but that didn't do anything either. I had a few contractions, but very very few! So then we got a call that Quinn was sick and throwing up so we decided to go get her since obviously I was not in labor. The rest of the evening was pretty calm.

Around 11pm I started having contractions again while in bed. This time I had to get out of bed and squat to get through them, though. They were again 15-30 mins apart. I tried walking and that didn't stop or speed them up, so I got in the shower. While in there I had a total meltdown. I had basically been in false labor for over 24 hours already and I was starting to realize that an epidural would be the only way I could make it through the rest of the labor and delivery. I have nothing against epis, but I loved my birth experience with Quinn and I really wanted to have another great experience, hopefully an even better one this time. Anywho, I got out of the shower and woke up Scott to make him listen to my pity rant and he was very understanding. The contractions continued for the rest of the night, and I had to get out of bed and squat for every. Single. One. How was I to go into proper labor after not sleeping for two nights?? I was a total mess. 

Sunday morning we had Quinn go with her grandparents again so Scott and I could try to rest. I called my midwife to tell her about having these contractions for so long and she said it sounded like prodromal labor and I needed to get as much rest as possible for when my body decided to switch over to the real thing. The contractions stayed the same and were spread out and sporadic, so we decided to watch a few episodes of Dexter. The contractions seemed to speed up while I was sitting so I figured I'd just stand up and they would stop. Nope. At 1pm they were even stronger and 6 minutes apart consistently. Scott was timing them without my knowledge since I was still figuring it was false labor. Then suddenly he turns of the tv, gets in the shower and starts cleaning the house. He definitely knew something I didn't! I hopped in the shower again and that slowed them for a bit, but not by much. They were getting even more painful at this time, but still 6 minutes apart. I was REALLY working hard to get through them. Still squatting for each one and using my hypnobirthing techniques. I had to pee constantly, so I ended up squatting over a towel so I could just totally relax during contractions instead of holding in my pee, so yes, I peed!

Around 5:30p I had a few contractions mixed in that were 4-5 mins apart and I was getting pretty uncomfortable so I decided call the midwife and lie about the timing of the contractions. I wasn't supposed to go in until they were 4 minutes apart, one minute long for one hour. So that's what I told her, even thought it wasn't true. At this point I also tried to check my cervix and I swear I felt her head!

We left the house at six o'clock and I was praying contractions would slow while we were in the car since sitting made them hurt much more. No. Such. Luck. They sped up to 3-4 mins apart which meant I had about 9 in the car! I was breathing deeper and deeper with each one and moaning louder and louder. Ouch.

We got to the hospital at 6:32. Scott parked illegally right at the entrance and fought with the security guard to allow him to move the car after he got me to triage. He got me up there and headed back down. They wanted me to sit on the bed while they hooked me up to a monitor and I fought them tooth and nail. The nurse was ready to punch me, I'm sure. I was finally able to do it, they strapped the monitor and and the midwife showed up seconds later to check me. I was NINE centimeters. NINE. They tried to get me to sit in a wheelchair, and in hindsight, I should have, but I fought that one as well. Finally Scott got back and we had to go upstairs one floor to labor and delivery. We hopped in the elevator and I had another major contraction where I had to squat and basically yell through. My body was totally taking over... The midwife said that this was the first time she left her gloves on because she thought the baby would be born in the elevator. 

Once out of the elevator we rounded the corner and another contraction. I squatted again and this time I felt her move way down. They were trying to get me back up and walking to my room, but I was certain she was coming so I told them there was no way as she was rightthere! This sent everyone into a panic. Nurses running from all directions to help deliver the baby in the hallway. The first responder was an anesthesiologist, which made the midwife laugh as he was of no use at this point. They talked me in to crawling into a nearby room so I could have privacy. Once there she checked me again and said we still had time to make it to my room. So they talked me into walking again. I was wearing a dress and it was up over my belly and I had nothing else on. Blood and goo were oozing from me...there were innocent bystanders in the hall watching this all go down! I was only able to walk a bit further as this time baby WAS coming. So again, we popped into another room that was not mine! I saw a nurse with a blanket that she was putting on the floor and I was on it in no time flat. My body just started pushing on its own...strangest feeling ever! I was basically roaring with each push. My legs were so tired of squatting so I tried to lie on the bed. I got as far as my hands and knees on the end of the bed and my body was pushing again. This time I could feel every inch of Zoe inside me. My ass felt like it was going to bust wide open! I asked what was up with the ass pain and they all laughed at me. Seconds later she was out! I heard them all marveling since she was born in her sac. They broke it since there was meconium in it and they placed her underneath me as I was on my hands and knees. They kept telling me to pick her up, but I was frozen from the shock! I said hi and happy bday to her, but could not get myself to move a muscle. So they must have given her to Scott, I have no idea. Then my midwife had to force me to sit down so they could monitor my placenta and bleeding. I was totally shocked that it was over and I was just laughing saying, 'what just happened?' And 'did that really just happen??' We checked into the hospital at 6:40 and Zoe was born at 7:06. My placenta came out easily within 10 minutes, I was fine, Zoe was fine...omg. I'm still trying to get my head around the whole thing! We thought I would be sent home once we got there since I lied about my contractions. And good thing I did! She was so close to being born at home or in the car on that freeeeezing night! We checked out of the hospital 25 hours later -the shortest stay any of the nurses had ever seen. But since I didn't labor there at all, that cut the time significantly. It was a total whirlwind. And it was perfect. It was a great experience despite going thru transition in the car/triage/hallway!


----------



## Laubull

WOW Presh, what a story! Congratulations on the birth of Zoe, a true rainbow, a caulbearer is meant to be good luck 

Well done for labouring without any drugs, you're a real inspiration, I cannot get my head around how you did it!

Sending you all big hugs and can't wait to see a piccie 

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Huge congrats Presh, amazing birth story. Welcome to the world Zoe :)


----------



## JPARR01

Congrats Presh!!!!!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Congrats Presh!


----------



## Renzalxx

Wow Presh, what a fantastic tale to tell you little one one day! 

All the very best and sending you giant cuddle on the breeze x


----------



## chig

Congrats Presh! You must be so excited to have your LO with you! 

It's been a while since I've been online. I got a new job and been really busy. A lot of us are almost due. I just started my third trimester. I can't wait to have my LO inn my arms.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey chig, wondered where you'd been! Congrats on the new job and for being third tri :happydance:


----------



## Renzalxx

Congrats on third trimester Chig! How exciting!!!

babyMaybe...your nearly due! How are you feeling??


----------



## baby_maybe

No too bad thanks, very achey hips and pelvis and not sleeping great, but apart from that pretty much ok. I am so ready to meet him now though, only a few more weeks seems to be my mantra most mornings these days :haha:

How are you doing, you're only 3 weeks behind me!


----------



## Renzalxx

Yeah pretty much the same thanks... have some nasty SPD going on but apart from that feeling top of the world...Cant wait to meet my little girl... eeeek! Keep us posted hun xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

I will do, seeing the consultant again tomorrow so I should be able to update more then :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Yay good luck hun xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Well saw the consultant, he is still happy to take the suture out of my cervix next week. He felt my bump today and said the fluid seems to have reduced a bit as the baby was easier to feel, although there is a little doubt about the exact position of the baby due to the fact that he still has extra fluid to move around in and so he does, constantly! As such he is saying that currently I have an 'unstable lie' which means I could end up with a csection, but he did say that given a bit of time the baby might get himself into the correct position and stay there. So basically we'll see what happens! I'll be seeing a reg next week for the stitch removal and he is on holiday and then seeing him the week after at which point I might get a presentation scan if there is still no baby's head in my pelvis!

So pretty much all good today, just need to be a bit more patient in waiting for this little man to make an appearance :haha:


----------



## Renzalxx

Wowsers, you are almost there hun, cant wait to hear your good news! I know what you mean about patience, my little one has such a personality on her already that i just cant wait to meet her...x


----------



## baby_maybe

Nearly there, but seems so far away still at the same time! I really am the most impatient person in the world :haha:


----------



## grace10209

Hi everyone
Just wanted to pop in and tell you guys that Im pregnant again! I am so thrilled! I came here many times going through my ectopic and the women here were amazing, and reading their stories of being pregnant again really helped me have hope for the future. and now, 6 months later here I am! I have never been so thankful!

I had a crazy week, My beta was done on friday 2/1 and i was a wreck, i did not test at all at home beforehand.
I had a horrible week at work with major issues with an employee, i had to meet HR and the persons union representation and I was shaking like a leaf and crying a lot. ughhhh, not crying in front of my employee but behind the scenes, 
ANYWAY
at 12dpo on Wednesday i started spotting and i was devastated, so i started planning my next cycle. I was sure I was going to get another negative...........

A friend of mine i met on here said to me, 
IT WILL HAPPEN - YOU GOTTA HAVE FAITH, and although i have heard that 10000 times before, it really stuck this time, so i kept saying it to myself over and over.

So beta was done friday morning, i was busy at work all day and scared to death to get the call, so i shut my phone off and left it in my purse, when I left work and got to my car, i had a voicemail. the message that said my test came back positive and that my beta was 269, they said at 14dpo they hope it to be 100 so 269 was a great number!!!!!!!!
I STARTED BALLING!
they said i am to go back monday for a 2nd beta check and they want the number to have doubled by then. 

I am so thankful and cautiously optimistic for this little one.

please stick little bean, mommy loves you already! 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

SO, have faith ladies! it will happen! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

Hope everyone here is doing well! i'll try to scroll through now and catch up on all your pregnancies! you guys are all almost done!! most of you 30 weeks or more by now! YAY


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations grace :happydance:


----------



## Laubull

Fab news, congrats Grace, I hope this is your forever baby


----------



## autigers55

Congrats Presh on your baby girl!!

Congrats Grace!!! :D


----------



## traceyAndLee

hello and Congrats to those who got their BFP 

quick question if i ovulate late will i get my period late???

Thank You, hope you all are well

Tracey xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Yes probably hun, the time between ovulation and your period usually stays the same length regardless of how long it takes you to get to ovulation xx


----------



## traceyAndLee

hmmm Thanks hun - just that i dont know wen i ovulation last cycle but im af is all ways 27/28 cd - but my last af was 29dc ..... i dont know..??.. im cd 12 and not geting any lines on my ovulation tests and i dont know if my af is f**ked up agen


----------



## Gwenylovey

Congrats Grace! Those are some great numbers :happydance:


----------



## grace10209

Thanks ladies, for those that are pregnant or had babies after ectopic,

any advice for getting through the first trimester? Im trying to stay positive, but I can't honestly tell you that im nervous! :(

any tips, advice?


----------



## baby_maybe

Not really any advice, I found first tri just unbearable at times. I think you just need to keep faith that a lot of women have successful pregnancies after the ectopics and take each day as it comes. Some days you'll feel more positive than others, make the most of those days and try to deal with the not so positive ones the best you can. Before you know it youll be out of first tri and then it goes much quicker from there :hugs:


----------



## grace10209

Thanks babymaybe

I'm honestly trying to spend as little time online obsessing as I can. 

2nd beta was 955!!! Next Is first prenatal appt and ultrasound on 2/26....

Trying to stay positive and busy. - you all inspire me and give me hope that this is my forever baby :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Thats a great number hun :happydance:


----------



## grace10209

Ok starting to let my mind take over...................does what my doctor has done so far sound ok?
beta check at 14dpo and 17dpo, numbers rose great, from 269 to 955, now NOTHING, I wait til first ultrasound on 2/26?

OMG i wish i wasn't worried..............she said everything looks great and there is no need to do anymore testing until then. what do you think? OY :dohh:


----------



## baby_maybe

Sounds fine to me grace, don't forget once your hcg is over 1000 it doesn't typically double in 48 hours any more so that can be worrying in itself. I think a scan in 3 weeks is fine, obviously if you get any worrying symptoms between now and then you can call her and she'll see you before. 

Over here they don't do betas in the next pregnancy or offer you an early scan unless you call with symptoms that are similar to an ectopic. That's what happened to me this time, although I didn't get betas, just 2 scans a week apart because that the first one they couldn't see an awful lot. I convinced myself through most of the first tri that something wasn't right, but look here I am 36 weeks and counting down the days until I gt to meet my little man.

I'm sure you will be fine, your numbers are great and you have no reason to think otherwise at the moment. Try to enjoy being pg and take each day as it comes :hugs:


----------



## autigers55

Those are great numbers grace! What your doctor is doing is completely normal. My doctor was different thought instead of weekly blood draws they went straight for scans at 4w3d and 5w3d, didn't see anything other than gestational sac but it was good confirmation. Then at 8w3d they did another ultrasound and then drew all my blood.


----------



## 01k204

I thought I had lost this thread. It was so nice to catch up on and see everyone's good news. Congrats Phresh on baby Zoe! What a wonderful birth story! And not too long for you baby, I'm sure you can't wait to meet your little man. I think I remember reading that you are due on my birthday (March 5)!

AFM - I am 3 months out from my metho shot and have had 3 cycles already, along with lots of additional spotting during the months. I feel like I have been bleeding/spotting non-stop since Nov. I went on birth control after hitting zero, but am having bad side effects from it. My husband and I decided instead of trying another brand, just to start NTNP and see what happens. I'm hopeful that I don't get pregnant this cycle, but maybe next month. It's exciting, but scary (as I'm sure you all remember). Right now I am on CD 3 and seemingly wrapping up my period which is usually 3-4 days. 

Thanks again for the support and looking forward to reading some more birth stories soon! :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks hun, looking forward to meeting the little man. My due date is the 4/5th march depending on whether you take my date or the hospitals!

Good luck with the NTNP, lots of baby dust coming your way :dust:


----------



## allforthegirl

Hi ladies :wave:

I found out I had a possible ectopic that I was starting to miscarry on my own, but had the meth shot to be safe of rupturing my ovary. Had the shot 1/2/2013 So today I go for my 7 days blood test. My levels started at 1200, dropped 60 all on its own the day of the shot, on day 4 it dropped to 538. I am hoping today has dropped down again. The sooner I am to 0 the sooner I can overdose on folic acid. :haha:

I have been reading some of the posts on here. I am glad to read that it can happen for us. Any tips that any of you can give me?


----------



## JPARR01

First off, I am sorry for your loss all. The waiting part suck but it is all worth it n the end. I know once my levels hit 0 I enjoyed many cocktails and a night of relaxation. Lmao! En the next 3 months went by so fast. Xoxoxo


----------



## Renzalxx

Congratulations Grace! Wonderful news..all the very best and keep us posted.

Allforthegirl...so sorry for your loss! It is a very difficult time and hopefully you'll be down to zero in no time. Only advice I can give is be kind to yourself and let yourself heal. Keep positive and your forever baby will be just around the corner x


----------



## PreshFest

Renzal how have you been? In the home stretch now!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Renzalxx said:


> Congratulations Grace! Wonderful news..all the very best and keep us posted.
> 
> Allforthegirl...so sorry for your loss! It is a very difficult time and hopefully you'll be down to zero in no time. Only advice I can give is be kind to yourself and let yourself heal. Keep positive and your forever baby will be just around the corner x

Thank you :flower:


----------



## 01k204

Allforthegirl - So very sorry that you are here. I agree with what the other ladies said, your numbers will drop quickly and the 3 months really do fly by. I'm just now on my first month where we can try and am in awe how fast it went. The advice, support, and positive stories from the women on this thread was a lifeline for me during my weekly blood draws. I hope this process ends soon for you.

AFM - On CD 5, AF gone and am using OPKs to try to avoid getting pregnant this month. My sister thinks this is going to be fail and we will get pregnant (and she is likely right). I'm hoping we miss this month and then we can try next month. We'll try to avoid my fertile time, if possible...this plan has flaws:shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

My last level was at 63. Go back on Friday. They are dropping fast than expected. Though I am suffering from a sever headache today. Not sure why, but if it doesn't go say I will go in to get checked.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Allforthegirl, I'm so sorry you are going through this. It's such an incredibly difficult experience but the waiting time really will be over before you know it. The one thing I would suggest is waiting the full three months and maybe even one more before ttc again. I had a couple of complicated pregnancies afterwards, one of which was a late loss due to a heart condition, and my ob still wonders if these problems were residual results of the metho. Can't say for sure, but just wanted to share my experience! Looks like you'll be at 0 very soon :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Hey Presh, yup only 6 weeks to go but loving every minute. cant wait to meet my little girl... she is such an active little vegemite.


Gweny, been wondering how you are hun, all good so far im hoping for you? How are you feeling?


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzalxx said:


> Hey Presh, yup only 6 weeks to go but loving every minute. cant wait to meet my little girl... she is such an active little vegemite.
> 
> 
> Gweny, been wondering how you are hun, all good so far im hoping for you? How are you feeling?

Hey Renzal, thanks for checking in :) All good so far, and I'll be 12 weeks on Saturday which is so hard to believe! I've had some nausea, but trust me I have not been complaining. We have our NT scan a week from Wednesday which will be a big one since it was that scan last time that gave us an indication that something was very wrong. Keeping myself distracted and thinking positive thoughts has worked wonders for me though, and I'm going to try to keep that going :)

Oh Renzal, you're almost there! 6 short weeks and you'll meet your little girl! So incredibly excited for you and can't wait to read that update!


----------



## baby_maybe

Gweny - good luck for your nt scan, I've got everything crossed that all wll be well with this little bean. Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

baby_maybe said:


> Gweny - good luck for your nt scan, I've got everything crossed that all wll be well with this little bean. Let us know how you get on :hugs:

Thank you baby_maybe! And you are so close as well!! Can't wait to hear the news about your little guy!


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm so excited to meet him and we're all ready, just waiting on him :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Gweny...12 weeks already, I cant believe it!!!. Sooo looking forward to hearing how your scan goes so be sure to drop us a line and fill us in. It is totally your time hun and everything will be perfect. And remember, a sick mum is a healthy mum so your MS is a great sign. Woop Woop! Good luck chickadee xxxxx


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. Here with an update. DW says she feels ready to start ttc again. With the MTX and surgery in December, DW wanted to spend a few cycles rebuilding folic acid, minding her nutrition, not to mention the obvious need to heal emotionally. Since our loss, we have purchased our first home moved and settled in. We have a room for our forever baby pulled closed and ready to be opened like a gift when we are finally so lucky. I am so proud of how my wife has worked through the loss and honestly expected her to need at least a few more months. She has been clear on what she is and isn't ok with going forward and seems genuinely eager to get back to trying. AF is due in about a week and we will be trying SMEP again as it was what actually resulted in the conception of our angel.


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Leah
Great to hear things moving in the right direction for you and your lovely DW and wish you both the best of luck and know your forever baby is just around the corner.
However, I cant stress enough to make sure you allow your body the right amount of time to heal and build up folic acid as the MTX is horrid stuf and hangs around for a few months. i would hate for you to have another loss so soon after the ectopic as so many of us have here....
All the very best and sending you both mountains of baby dust!


----------



## LeahMSta

Renzalxx said:


> Hi Leah
> Great to hear things moving in the right direction for you and your lovely DW and wish you both the best of luck and know your forever baby is just around the corner.
> However, I cant stress enough to make sure you allow your body the right amount of time to heal and build up folic acid as the MTX is horrid stuf and hangs around for a few months. i would hate for you to have another loss so soon after the ectopic as so many of us have here....
> All the very best and sending you both mountains of baby dust!

:hugs: thanks so much. DW has been back on the folic acid since her surgery on 12/12. Our Dr seemed to think that the post op cycle and waiting out two more would be adequate. I am admittedly not all that familiar with it so I assumed this was good advice. Is there more info we should be aware of?


----------



## PreshFest

Leah, wait three cycles before trying again... You don't want to end up like renzal and I did!!

I just noticed you are in CO! So am I :)


----------



## Laubull

Leah I am pleased things are looking up for you and your DW  I'm with Renzal and Presh, make sure you leave enough time, I was told 3 months/3 cycles and even then I miscarried the second month of trying :-/ Just keep strong together, it's worth the wait 

Grace congratulations! Super pleased for you!

01k204, fingers crossed your BFP is just around the corner 

Allforthegirl, sorry you've joined us, I hope you get to 0 soon and can get back on folic acid, etc., while you wait to try again. 

Gweny fingers crossed for your 12 week scan!

Virtual hugs to everyone else, especially Renzal and baby-maybe, not long left!!

X


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok I am very excited.:wohoo: Got the email back from the dr telling me that my levels are what is considered negative (5), so I can resume taking my prenatals now and start TTC in three cycles from now. Have any of you had any issues with their cycles acting up after you going back to 0? I have decided to keep a close eye on mine by charting temps. This way I will be able to keep a closer eye on O in which we can use it to help prevent conceiving before it is safe and have a better idea of when to try when it is. Anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## Renzalxx

Fantastic news luvvie. My periods were a bit wonky at first then evened out. Heres hoping the three months fly by for you and your back on the TTC train soon. Good Luck x


----------



## 01k204

Allforthegirl- Congrats! I don't have much advice as I went on birth control for 2 months b/c we weren't sure if we wanted to conceive again. Renzal is right that this time will pass quickly. So very happy for you. :hugs:

For everyone who is pregnant, hope you are all feeling well. I will be looking forward to reading your updates. :flower: Good luck at your scan tomorrow Gwen.

I know I read that a lot of you had painful o after the metho, but wow!!! I'm really getting my bottom kicked with these o cramps. Just like I predicted, we may have not avoided my fertile time as I don't know how to read opks. :blush: Maybe I'll have an update soon (I think I'm going to o today or tomorrow). Oops, but not really. :winkwink:


----------



## Renzalxx

Yep, i never had O cramps before the metho and the one time I fell pregnant my ovulation felt like my period coming on... hopefully that is a good sign for you too and can help you pinpoint ovulation timing. woohooo..


Good luck Gweny, cant wait to hear how it all goes... xxx


----------



## dpitts1341

Hi ladies. I am sadly joining your thread. I found out today that I have an ectopic pregnancy and will be getting the mtx shot tomorrow. Yesterday my betas were at 422 so they will do blood work tomorrow before the shot. 

So happy for all of you that have not given up and got your BFP. Hoping this process will go smoothly and quickly.


----------



## alleysm

Oh dpitts.. I was hoping I wouldn't see you over here on this thread.. I'm so very sorry Hun.


----------



## Laubull

dpitts I am sorry you've joined us :-( I hope your levels drop enough to not warrant metho. Either way we're here to try and help, we've all been through it and some are now on the other side or close to it.

Hugs x


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh dpitts I am sorry you have to go through this. Though we will be here for you! My levels just went down to neg. Hope yours go down fast too!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, well I had my NT scan today, and everything looks great! This is such a relief because last pregnancy this was the first indicator that something was very wrong. This time we had a great NT measurement and baby looked great with a strong heartbeat. Couldn't be any happier right now :) Thanks to all of you who have been thinking about me, it means so much! xoxo


----------



## allforthegirl

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, well I had my NT scan today, and everything looks great! This is such a relief because last pregnancy this was the first indicator that something was very wrong. This time we had a great NT measurement and baby looked great with a strong heartbeat. Couldn't be any happier right now :) Thanks to all of you who have been thinking about me, it means so much! xoxo

Congrats my dear that is wonderful news!! :thumbup:


----------



## autigers55

Sorry to all the new girls that had to join us! :hugs: I hope you recover soon and you are on your way back to creating your miracle babies.

Congrats Gweny that is great news!!


----------



## Laubull

Congratulations Gweny, sooo happy for you


----------



## baby_maybe

:happydance: gweny, that's such great news hunni :)

To the new ladies on the thread, I'm so sorry you've found yourselves here, but as you can see there is definitely hope and success after having metho :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

Great news Gwen!


----------



## Renzalxx

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, well I had my NT scan today, and everything looks great! This is such a relief because last pregnancy this was the first indicator that something was very wrong. This time we had a great NT measurement and baby looked great with a strong heartbeat. Couldn't be any happier right now :) Thanks to all of you who have been thinking about me, it means so much! xoxo

Gweny - that is rippa news! Waaaahooooo! so very happy for you chickadee. Hopefully now you will be able to relax a bit more and start to really enjoy the ride...keep us updated hun and all the very VERY best x:flower:


----------



## 01k204

Gwen that is wonderful news! So very happy for you and your oh! 

Dpitts, so very sorry to hear of your ectopic. Hoping your levels go down quickly.


----------



## PreshFest

I'm a little late, but yay Gwen!! :)

How's everyone else doing? Renzal, getting close!


----------



## allforthegirl

I just got my first CH since my shot! I am getting very excited! This mean only three more and we get to resume TTC!! :wohoo:


----------



## pdxmom

Hello ladies,
With a heavy heart i join this thread today...found out a couple of weeks back tht i was pregnant but it wasnt viable as my numbers kept fluctuatin between 20-40...waited for a couple of weeks hopin nature would take its course and i would miscarry naturally but unfortunately tht didnt happen...i got my metho shot today and so begins the 12 week wait :cry:
my hc quant is just at 28 so hopefully my numbers shud go down fast...i go in for my next blood work on next monday...
prayin for the next 3 mths to fly by [-o&lt;


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi pdxmom, sorry you've found yourself here :hugs:

Your numbers are very low, so hopefully you'll be at 0 in no time and then it's just the wait for the mtx to make it's way out of your system. Once you're at 0 you can get back on the folic acid and prenatals too :)


----------



## allforthegirl

pdxmom I too am very sorry you had to be here with us. :hugs: What happened to you is exactly why I chose to just go with the shot. I was worried I would still need it if I waited, and I wanted to get back to it as soon as I could. though I wanted to just wait in hopes that the natural way would be faster to get back to TTC. I still battle with that everyday. I don't think there is a right or wrong way to go through this. :hugs: But I have to just go with it. Now my last blood test was a 5, and had another one yesterday hoping it will back down to 0.

Though good news is that I ovulated already, 22 days after my shot. Hopefully it will be faster than that for you, because your levels are already so low.

We are here if you need anything!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hello ladies,

Just thought I would pop by and see how you are all getting on!

I cant believe how far gone you all are!!! Fantastic :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies...thanks so much for being there...very very heartbroken right now...it just bums me out tht we have to wait for 3 mths before ttc...after my ectopic in july last yr i had thought tht i shud get pregnant before my due date which was in march...never did i think tht i wud b losing another pregnancy before march...life sucks right now...:cry:


----------



## Gwenylovey

pdxmom said:


> Hi ladies...thanks so much for being there...very very heartbroken right now...it just bums me out tht we have to wait for 3 mths before ttc...after my ectopic in july last yr i had thought tht i shud get pregnant before my due date which was in march...never did i think tht i wud b losing another pregnancy before march...life sucks right now...:cry:

pdxmom, I'm so sorry that you are here. I know the wait feels like forever and I know how hard each loss is. Your rainbow baby will come to you when the time is right. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

pdxmom said:


> Hi ladies...thanks so much for being there...very very heartbroken right now...it just bums me out tht we have to wait for 3 mths before ttc...after my ectopic in july last yr i had thought tht i shud get pregnant before my due date which was in march...never did i think tht i wud b losing another pregnancy before march...life sucks right now...:cry:

I agree, but it is for the best. Metho is a nasty drug! We all dream of a healthy babe.:sleep::baby:


----------



## Renzalxx

Pdxmom, so very sorry to hear you are back in the metho nightmare for a second time... i can only hope that your numbers drop super quick and youll be back in the repair mode in no time. The majority of ladies here have all got a wonderful success story to share and will be keeping an eye out for yours on here shortly. Big hugs xxx

Gweny, love LOVE the pic of your perfect lil angel xxx


----------



## pdxmom

Renzalxx said:


> Pdxmom, so very sorry to hear you are back in the metho nightmare for a second time... i can only hope that your numbers drop super quick and youll be back in the repair mode in no time. The majority of ladies here have all got a wonderful success story to share and will be keeping an eye out for yours on here shortly. Big hugs xxx
> 
> Gweny, love LOVE the pic of your perfect lil angel xxx

Thanks Renzal...fortunately this the first time ihad the shot...with my ectopic in july last yr
it wasnt diagnosed till i was rushed into emergency and had to undergo major surgery and lost my right tube...this time i thank god tht i didnt have to go under the knife...well the wait has just begun....i c ur abt tohae your rainbow baby...so nice to u gals with ur babies..shows the rest of us the light at the end of the tunnel...had i not lost my first angel in july i wud have been just a couple of weeks ahead of u and wud have been 38 weeks now...huh...well now just praying to get my blessing soon [-o&lt;


----------



## Renzalxx

It will come hun. i have literally been pregnant now for about a year and a half with my ectopic and subsequent miscarriage so it has been a long - but soooo worth it - journey.
Keep positive and look after yourself and we will see your BFP here soon xxx


----------



## jammers77

Sorry to hear of your loss, pdxmom. I know how you feel. I had ectopic (mtx in May AND July) last May and had a loss this month. Found out I was pregnant day before Valentine's Day and lost it the following Sunday. Totally gutted. :( If I get pregnant again, I'm going to request a progesterone check just in case something's up with that. 
Hugs sent your way!

Glad to see some of you ladies have your precious babies baking! Baby dust to all of you working on it!!


----------



## Rachel613

I just spend the last two days sporadically reading all 309 pages of this thread. JSPARR, Renzal, Epump, FreshPresh, and everyone else who has success stories has made these past two days so much more bearable! I'm SO happy for you guys!! Also, as I was reading them I could see based on your signatures or pictures that you finally got pregnant again and had healthy babies, so it was like knowing this fabulous secret that it would happen so soon for you guys!! Mazal tov!!! :) :happydance:

I found this thread because two weeks we found out we were having another miscarriage. And a week after that found out it was ectopic. I was devestated. THEN found out we had to get this methotrexate shot. I got that on Monday. Just had blood results and ultrasound today. Doctor says ultrasound looks good and it hasn't gotten any bigger. Just waiting on the HCG. So far beta has been 24, 190, 85, 47, 55, 70, 57, (Methotrexate shot). I just want all this to be over so we can start trying again!!!! And also so my FS can start doing the miscarriage workup! Since reading your thread, I am really so hopeful that a healthy baby is somewhere in our future, hopefully very near future! 

Also, my FS said we only had to wait for one cycle of AF before we can start trying again. He is a really well known respected fertilit speialist. Obviously what your doctors worried me, but he has assured me its fine. So we just have to wait and wait!!

How is everyone else doing after their shots? I'm just feeling very tired and achy! 

:hugs: for everyone TTC again....it will happen!!!!! Gd willing!!!!!


----------



## jammers77

Sorry for your loss, Rachel. It's a hard thing to endure any loss, but an ectopic is especially worrying. Glad your numbers are falling. Hang in there--it'll happen for you. :)


----------



## Rachel613

Thanks Jammers

The doctors office JUST called. The numbers went up, but not much. From 57 to 66 - they said its normal and in a few more days they will start to go down. hopefully!


----------



## allforthegirl

Rachel613 I am so sorry you landed yourself here.

You only have to wait for three months if you received two shots, but because your hCG was so low was the reason you only had the one. That is why you don't need to wait as long for the drug to leave your system. 

Yes you will hold your forever babe very soon. :hugs: What I tell myself to get through it is to keep telling myself that there is a reason, maybe it just wasn't time for us to meet yet. But I know the time will come.

GL my dear we are here for you!!


----------



## Rachel613

Thank you Allforthegirl! How is your 3 months going along? I'm sure its so hard, waiting is the worst! Anything positive from it?

Today I started to have pretty bad pain in my leg on the same side as my ectopic and where they injected the shot. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## allforthegirl

Rachel613 said:


> Thank you Allforthegirl! How is your 3 months going along? I'm sure its so hard, waiting is the worst! Anything positive from it?
> 
> Today I started to have pretty bad pain in my leg on the same side as my ectopic and where they injected the shot. Has anyone else had this?

What day are you on since your shot? My Dr said that there is a chance that pain will get worse day 4-7 which is normal and the drug doing its job.

I guess the one thing that you can say that is good coming from this, is that OH and I are taking some time for ourselves come the time that we are going to be TTC again!! We haven't taken a trip just the two of us since my older boys dad was alive, and before our LO. So we are very excited about this spa get away!! Another thing would be that OH and I are getting closer too, talking more. It is nice!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi Rachel...i c tht u got your shot on the 25th...so did i...my numbers were pretty low too...35,25,33,23 and then shot....even tho my numbers were low my doc still asked me to wait 12 weeks...now tht u say your nubers were kinda low like mine i wonder y the difference in wait time...be strong my dear....good times await us all :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Rachel
So sorry for your loss and that you are here but the ladies here are amazing and so supportive.
I cant stress enough about allowing yourself time to heal before trying to conceive again. It is so hard to wait but as you have read, alot of us miscarried our first BFP after the shots (whether we had one shot or two) and after waiting the preferred 3 months. It is terribly toxic stuff and damages your eggs... allow yourself time to heal hun and for your heart to mend... your BFP is just around the corner and look forward to seeing your good news on here soon xxx


----------



## Laubull

Girls I am with Renzal, I lost my first BFP after waiting 3 months. The advice we are given in the UK is to wait 3 months regardless of how many shots or your HCG levels. I know 3 months feels like a long time but it is worth it in the end. Plan lots of things to do through the 3 months, focus on your relationship and look forward to what will be around the corner, a BFP 

Sorry there are so many new girls joining us :-(

Renzal, only 4 weeks to go! How are you feeling?
x


----------



## grace10209

Hi All
Just wanted to quickly pop in and give an update as this thread was my saving grace for so very long.
I conceived 6 months after methotextrate and everything is going great so far! 
Had my first ultrasound at 7 weeks 5 days and the baby is in my uterus and a heart beat is beating away!
I am so very thankful and still cautiously optimistic. but I am excited and just so thankful.

I got for my next OB appt on March 21, and I'll be 10 weeks 6 days at that point! 

For me, seeing stories of success from babymaybe, chig, and so many others helped me get through. 

good luck everyone!


----------



## allforthegirl

grace10209 *Congrats!!* You too are now us newbies saving grace as well. It give us hope!!


----------



## Rachel613

Renzal and Laubull, I agree with you guys too. It's worth it to wait. Also, my FS is doing a workup once I reach 0 beta so while we are figuring out what is wrong its good to not try. I would prefer to wait a few more months and not have to go through this again. Once you guys got your shot, how much longer was it until you got you sticky BFP??

PDX, have you got your numbers back since the Metho shot? I go back on Monday for another round of blood and ultrasound. I really hope they are going down!!! Also, I am from Oregon....I'm assuming with the PDX you are from Portland?!?

Thanks for all the support everyone!! It helps so so much!!


----------



## Rachel613

allforthegirl said:


> Rachel613 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Allforthegirl! How is your 3 months going along? I'm sure its so hard, waiting is the worst! Anything positive from it?
> 
> Today I started to have pretty bad pain in my leg on the same side as my ectopic and where they injected the shot. Has anyone else had this?
> 
> What day are you on since your shot? My Dr said that there is a chance that pain will get worse day 4-7 which is normal and the drug doing its job.
> 
> I guess the one thing that you can say that is good coming from this, is that OH and I are taking some time for ourselves come the time that we are going to be TTC again!! We haven't taken a trip just the two of us since my older boys dad was alive, and before our LO. So we are very excited about this spa get away!! Another thing would be that OH and I are getting closer too, talking more. It is nice!Click to expand...

I am on day 3 since my shot. I got it Tuesday morning. 

Thats great that you and your husband are taking a spa getaway and talking more! Sounds amazing!!!! My husband and I are doing the same thing. We are going to Cozumel, Mexico at the end of the month. We are going to relax and not think about making babies at all.....at least that is the goal :) 

I'm trying to think of other things we can do. Everyone says to enjoy the time before kids....so I figure we can try to do that....even though I want to slap those people that say that to me now :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

*Rachel613* You are so cute. :rofl: @ "even though I want to slap those people that say that to me now"

Mexico sounds amazing! We want to go some place hot too, but the problem is that we only have the four days. My mother and father have agreed to look after our boys for us, I am not going to ask too much. We will take what we can get!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I do have some questions for all you ladies that mc the first time after the shot. 1. Did your levels go down right away or did it take a few weeks before went down all the way? I have heard it can take a long time for some. 2. How many weeks were you taking folic acid/prenatals before the PG? And what was the dose?

Also too are there any on here that went on to having a perfectly healthy babe right after the 3 months we are to wait? Is this still possible?


----------



## Laubull

Allforthegirl, it took me 10 weeks to get to 0! And my levels only started at 700!

I started taking pregnacare conception which has folic acid in as soon as I got to 0. It was then about 7 weeks (i think, cant remember well!) before I got pregnant again, which I then lost.

I think baby_maybe conceived very quickly after the 12 week wait and she is now about 39 weeks with a beautiful baby boy 

It is if course possible, a lot of us just recommend not rushing into it for obvious reasons.

X


----------



## autigers55

Sorry for all the recent losses and that you had to join us here. :hugs:

It's hard being put in this situation, but in the end you will get that rainbow/miracle baby(whichever you want to call it)that you have always dreamed about and wanted. :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Laubull said:


> Allforthegirl, it took me 10 weeks to get to 0! And my levels only started at 700!
> 
> I started taking pregnacare conception which has folic acid in as soon as I got to 0. It was then about 7 weeks (i think, cant remember well!) before I got pregnant again, which I then lost.
> 
> I think baby_maybe conceived very quickly after the 12 week wait and she is now about 39 weeks with a beautiful baby boy
> 
> It is if course possible, a lot of us just recommend not rushing into it for obvious reasons.
> 
> X

Thank you for replying!!:flower:

I am just wondering if there is a connection to the length of time that we are able to take the folic acid before the three months are up. My Dr mentioned to me that it would 3 months from the time I went back down to 0, not 3 months from the shot. :shrug: So I am just trying to figure out if this is the reason or not. If we need to have the full 12 weeks of folic acid first!


----------



## autigers55

My levels were pretty low to begin with. The first shot didnt work, so I had to get a second one, and after that my levels dropped fast. My next cycle started about a month -month and a half after start of mc. I took extra folic acid for about 9 - 12wks along with my prenatal and then I stopped the folic acid and just continued my prenatal. I believe I was taking a total of 1200mcg(800mcg in prenatal and 400mcg folic acid) of folic acid and according to my doctor, my folic acid level was back to normal within 9-12wks. I conceived 5months after waiting the 3months/cycles.


----------



## Rachel613

autigers....thanks for all this information!!!! and sharing your story!!
So it took you 8 months after the shot to get your now BFP!? At what point in your pregnancy did you stop worrying that it was ectopic again? I'm scared that once I get pregnant I will never be able to enjoy that time.....


----------



## pdxmom

allforthegirl said:


> Laubull said:
> 
> 
> Allforthegirl, it took me 10 weeks to get to 0! And my levels only started at 700!
> 
> I started taking pregnacare conception which has folic acid in as soon as I got to 0. It was then about 7 weeks (i think, cant remember well!) before I got pregnant again, which I then lost.
> 
> I think baby_maybe conceived very quickly after the 12 week wait and she is now about 39 weeks with a beautiful baby boy
> 
> It is if course possible, a lot of us just recommend not rushing into it for obvious reasons.
> 
> X
> 
> Thank you for replying!!:flower:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just wondering if there is a connection to the length of time that we are able to take the folic acid before the three months are up. My Dr mentioned to me that it would 3 months from the time I went back down to 0, not 3 months from the shot. :shrug: So I am just trying to figure out if this is the reason or not. If we need to have the full 12 weeks of folic acid first!Click to expand...

Hi allforthegirl, i think wat ur trying to ask is whether the 3 mths wait isjust to eliminate
the metho from your system or even enuf time for folic acid...basically wat ive read and gathered is tht the medicine takes a while to leave your system lest forget how long tht is...but basically while its working it drains your system of the folic acid thts present...sooo once your levels drop to 0 and then u start your intake of prenatals and folic acid it takes the body ard 10-12 weeks of tht intake to b strong enuf to hold a healthy baby...i know tht all of us r just waiting for the 3 mths to b over from the day of the shot....but i think and wud also suggest tht the best and safest route to go is to wait 10-12 weeks your levels hit 0 and uve been having enuf intake of folic acid...the best thing however wud b tht after at 8 weeks of taking the folic acid u can ask your dr to check your levels....tht will give a a clearer pic of where u r and where u need to b...i know its a difficult wait hun but keep your eye on the bigger picture...im sure we all just dont want a baby but we want a healthy baby....the wait will b over soon :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel613 said:


> Renzal and Laubull, I agree with you guys too. It's worth it to wait. Also, my FS is doing a workup once I reach 0 beta so while we are figuring out what is wrong its good to not try. I would prefer to wait a few more months and not have to go through this again. Once you guys got your shot, how much longer was it until you got you sticky BFP??
> 
> PDX, have you got your numbers back since the Metho shot? I go back on Monday for another round of blood and ultrasound. I really hope they are going down!!! Also, I am from Oregon....I'm assuming with the PDX you are from Portland?!?
> 
> Thanks for all the support everyone!! It helps so so much!!

hi :flower:
my numbers were at 33 wen i got to shot so my doc just suggested for me to go in for my blood work directly on monday...i wasnt asked to do the 4 day test as most of the other girls here were...sometimes i wonder y...my doc hasnt even mmentioned anything abt an ultrasound which again after reading your posts i wonder y...mayb hell talk more abt the steps to b taken on our appointment on monday...bcos he wasnt very concerned tht the numbers wudnt go down fast im just hoping i hear gud stuff on monday...i havent started any bleeding tho...have u??and yes i am from portland....where in oregon r u from?


----------



## autigers55

Yeah it only took 8months. I didnt have to worry about it being ectopic because about 3 days after finding out my doctor did an ultrasound(because of previous suspected ectopic) and saw that it was in my uterus and tubes were clear, then a week later they did another one to double check and it was exactly the same. So that was a big weight off my shoulders knowing baby was in the right place, but I never stopped worrying until baby started moving. I still do worry when he doesnt move, but then he will knock that worry away by kicking/moving like crazy. 

I hope you and all the other ladies get their well deserved bfps and rainbow babies when you begin ttc again. :dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

Just popping in to say that Ruben Arthur Steven arrived on the 28th Feb weighing 8lb9oz at 39+3. I was due to be induced next week but I guess he had other ideas. He is just perfect and I'm so happy he's here after waiting so long :) there's a pic in my journal for anyone who wants a peek.


----------



## allforthegirl

*Congrats baby_maybe!!* So very happy for :cloud9:


----------



## pdxmom

Congrats baby...so happy for u


----------



## pdxmom

Also wanted to ask a quick question...is it possible tht I don't bleed at all after the shot...I got my shot on Monday and today is day 5...still nothing...my hcg was a low 35 wen I got the shot...so just wondering...a share any thoughts u may have...


----------



## jammers77

My numbers were really low, too. They started out at 36. Went up as high as 80-something (can't remember exact). I had no bleeding whatsoever. I did all my bleeding before MTX. Bled for a week before I had a d&c. When D&C found no fetal tissue (but numbers were going up), it was determined that it had to be ectopic somehow, though no ultrasound ever found anything. Had two shots, because it stalled at 13. (Just my luck!)


----------



## pdxmom

i did have some spotting and some brownish/reddish discharge (sorry tmi) before the mtx...whilst having the discharge my numbers kept fluctuating between 22 and 35..wen i got the shot it was at 35...i am to go in for another blood draw on mon to c wat my levels r...is it possible for the body to have absorbed the pregnancy and i dont bleed at all...i havent had a d&c...


----------



## allforthegirl

You may not bleed until your numbers go down to 0, hopefully that happens quickly for you. It really all depends. I bled heavier after the shot, but was spotting pinkish brown before I found out it was a possible ectopic.

If they found no fetal tissue during your d&c makes sense that it could have been in your tubes or maybe on your ovary's, like me. I didn't have one either but was told that it was still a possibility. 

What they did find during my u/s was that my lining was very thin and had these cyst like cells all over it. And had cysts on my ovary, also a mass that very well could have been the ectopic mass, or endo, which I know I already have.

I hope we all get our BFP very soon!


----------



## JPARR01

I am so sorry for your loss Rachel. The waiting part sucks the most, but in the end it was 100% worth it! Time will fly by and you will have your amazing rainbow baby. Just have to have faith. xoxooxoxox


----------



## Gwenylovey

Congrats to you baby_maybe!!! I saw your little man's photo in your journal is and he is just beyond beautiful! So happy for you!! :)


----------



## Heidagirl

Hi y'all. I was wondering if I can join y'all's post. Had a miscarriage dec 7 2012. I also got the methotrexate shot. I had a regular period 3 weeks after the shot. Currently on second cycle after the shot. Waiting to see if AF comes. I'm just really wanting to belong to a group that's active.


----------



## autigers55

Congrats baby_maybe!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Heidagirl gosh I am so sorry you landed yourself over here with us. :hugs:

Of course you may join, all the wonderful ladies on here are wonderfully supportive, and some even have their forever babies and others on their way to too!! So there is hope!! 

How have your cycles been so far? How long after your shot did you go back down to 0? Sorry to ask so many questions, I am on my first cycle after the shot. As long as my cycle didn't get too screwed up then I should see AF show up in about 5 more days. I am pretty sure, as I am charting my temps, that I have already O and on 9DPO today.


----------



## Rachel613

pdxmom said:


> Rachel613 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support everyone!! It helps so so much!!
> 
> hi :flower:
> my numbers were at 33 wen i got to shot so my doc just suggested for me to go in for my blood work directly on monday...i wasnt asked to do the 4 day test as most of the other girls here were...sometimes i wonder y...my doc hasnt even mmentioned anything abt an ultrasound which again after reading your posts i wonder y...mayb hell talk more abt the steps to b taken on our appointment on monday...bcos he wasnt very concerned tht the numbers wudnt go down fast im just hoping i hear gud stuff on monday...i havent started any bleeding tho...have u??and yes i am from portland....where in oregon r u from?Click to expand...

Your doctor didn't do an ultrasound the entire time? I would be demanding one on Monday if I were you!! I was seeing a regular OB/GYN and he wasn't very helpful with my first miscarriage and I wanted to be super proactive about getting pregnant. So I switched to a fertility specialist....he is a bloodwork and ultrasound whore! ;) I love it! Is your doc ob/gyn or specialist? I have been bleeding since a week before we found out I was pregnant and haven't stopped....its starting to turn brownish so I a really hoping that its stopping soon and my numbers are really low. I've read that some women don't bleed at all after metho shot, so I wouldn't be concerned. Hopefully we have LOW numbers tomorrow!!!! :thumbup:

I'm from Eugene originally...grew up there and went to college at UofO. I needed a change...so I moved to Boston and then Israel, now in Philly with my husband who i met in Israel. We like to go to Portland and Eugene for vacation though, its so much prettier than out here!!


----------



## Rachel613

Heidagirl said:


> Hi y'all. I was wondering if I can join y'all's post. Had a miscarriage dec 7 2012. I also got the methotrexate shot. I had a regular period 3 weeks after the shot. Currently on second cycle after the shot. Waiting to see if AF comes. I'm just really wanting to belong to a group that's active.

Hi Heidagirl....sorry you have to join our group, but welcome!! Good to hear that you got your period so soon after the shot though! How long are you waiting to try again?


----------



## Heidagirl

We were advices by my doctor to try when we felt ready. We waited for the second cycle and started clomid again. I believe I am at 7dpo. So we are going to wait to see if AF shows and go from there. If AF shows then we will do clomid and ultrasounds and HCG shot to trigger ovulation and try that.


----------



## Heidagirl

My cycles have been pretty much spot on since the shot. I went back to 0 approx 7 days after the shot. I had two blood test to confirm it was going down. And the last one was 0. The next period I had was heavier than normal and a lot more cramping.


----------



## pdxmom

Heidigirl welcome..it's Gud to hear tht ur first cycle after the shot was on time...it's strange however tht ur doc didn't ask u to wait 3 mths before ttc...did u do a check to c your folate levels before starting to ttc?


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel613 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel613 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support everyone!! It helps so so much!!
> 
> hi :flower:
> my numbers were at 33 wen i got to shot so my doc just suggested for me to go in for my blood work directly on monday...i wasnt asked to do the 4 day test as most of the other girls here were...sometimes i wonder y...my doc hasnt even mmentioned anything abt an ultrasound which again after reading your posts i wonder y...mayb hell talk more abt the steps to b taken on our appointment on monday...bcos he wasnt very concerned tht the numbers wudnt go down fast im just hoping i hear gud stuff on monday...i havent started any bleeding tho...have u??and yes i am from portland....where in oregon r u from?Click to expand...
> 
> Your doctor didn't do an ultrasound the entire time? I would be demanding one on Monday if I were you!! I was seeing a regular OB/GYN and he wasn't very helpful with my first miscarriage and I wanted to be super proactive about getting pregnant. So I switched to a fertility specialist....he is a bloodwork and ultrasound whore! ;) I love it! Is your doc ob/gyn or specialist? I have been bleeding since a week before we found out I was pregnant and haven't stopped....its starting to turn brownish so I a really hoping that its stopping soon and my numbers are really low. I've read that some women don't bleed at all after metho shot, so I wouldn't be concerned. Hopefully we have LOW numbers tomorrow!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm from Eugene originally...grew up there and went to college at UofO. I needed a change...so I moved to Boston and then Israel, now in Philly with my husband who i met in Israel. We like to go to Portland and Eugene for vacation though, its so much prettier than out here!!Click to expand...

ya after reading the process all of u went thro even i find it strange tht no u/s was ever done...i wud guess just becos of the low numbers and no rise at all....well let c wat tomorrow has in store....do u think i shud ask for an u/s even if my numbers fall to 0??im still with an ob/gyn...ive thought of making the switch but im just so comfortable with my present dr and i trust him...but after the way this miscarriage was handled im alil weary...he himself told me thtonce u start trying after this shot we will c for 3-4 mths and if we dont c any progressin terms of getting pregnant then he will tell me to c a specialist...wondering if i shud make the switch during this 3 mths wait period....all the best for tomorrow to u too sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

Heidagirl said:


> My cycles have been pretty much spot on since the shot. I went back to 0 approx 7 days after the shot. I had two blood test to confirm it was going down. And the last one was 0. The next period I had was heavier than normal and a lot more cramping.

so cool tht your numbers hit 0 in 7 days....wat were your numbers wen u got the shot??im just trying to c wat i shud b expecting tomorrow...


----------



## Heidagirl

So I had a miscalculation in days. This was how it went nov 29 2012 my numbers were 498, dec 1 551, dec 3 581 and methotrexate shot given, then on dec 7 250 and pretty sure that's when I actually miscarried. Then on Dec 17 blood test was 0. So actually it was 2 weeks not on. The only testing I had done was platelet count and hcg level at the end. We I found out I had a positive test I actually had all the prenatal testing done. Also when I found out I was having severe right side pain where my uterus would be located.


----------



## karebear76

Hey everyone,

I'm new here so just some background info about me:) - I found out that I had an ectopic pregnancy on Jan 18. I got the methotrexate shot and my HCG levels hit 0 on Feb 20. I was told to wait 2 cycles before ttc again. I've had one normal period that started Feb 15. DH and I will be trying again in mid April..

I am absolutely paranoid that I'm going to have another ectopic. I'm 27, no known history of STDs, endo, previous surgery.. but since this was my very first pregnancy I am terrified that it means there is a much bigger problem. I've been researching the internet like crazy trying to find ways to improve my chances of having a healthy pregnancy next time so we don't have to turn to IVF.

I've revamped my diet to include nutrient dense foods only and have started acupuncture to balance my hormones and speed up the healing process. I've read a little bit about low progesterone maybe being a cause of some ectopics. Is there anything anyone has done to help them go on to have a normal pregnancy?? How many of you have gotten pregnant successfully after your ectopic?

Thanks for your input:)


----------



## allforthegirl

karebear76 I am so sorry for your loss. 

I am glad that your levels have dropped nicely for you. I too hit 0 around the 20th of Feb. Though I have been told to wait three cycles after I hit 0, before TTC again. From what I have learned on her waiting at least the three months or longer to make sure you folate levels are back up again is a really good thing. As some of the lovely ladies on here have said that they miscarried the first time the got their BFP's It is just really important to let that drug leave our systems, as it is the chemo drug in a low dose, and will completely strip our bodies of folate. We all know how important it is to have enough our system when getting pregnant. So all the ladies have cautioned me, and will have my folate tested at the end of my three cycles, before we TTC again!

I too am worried about another ectopic. But will take it one day at a time. At least this time I will be watched very closely, having my levels tested all the time and u/s's to confirm everything is ok!! Even though it will be good to do this at the same time I think for me is going to be very nerve wracking :wacko:

Again I am sorry you had to join us here :hugs:


----------



## traceyAndLee

10 months after methotrexate and still ttc, how long did it take you? (befor that was 18months of TTC)


----------



## allforthegirl

traceyAndLee said:


> 10 months after methotrexate and still ttc, how long did it take you? (befor that was 18months of TTC)

I am sorry you had a loss. :hugs:

Have you thought of seeing FS? My Dr told me if I have problems conceiving and not by the end of the year that they would do some tests.

Hope you get your forever baby soon!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

sorry whats FS?


----------



## traceyAndLee

OMG OMG OMG!!!! 

iv bean Accepterd for the Clearblue TTC Study!!! WOOOPP WOOOP


----------



## allforthegirl

traceyAndLee said:


> sorry whats FS?

FS stands for fertility specialist. But if you been accepted then maybe you don't need one. Though I am not really sure what this study involves. Sounds exciting, congrats!


----------



## pdxmom

Hey Rachel...wat did ur numbers come back at? u had a blood draw today right??
AFM-I just got bak from the dr...levels r down to 11...im abit relieved to c the progress...dr said i can start :sex: as long as i use protection....also tht i can have a glass of wine...wooohooo...have been waiting for that glass of wine for a long time...today dr also spoke to me whether i want to continue with him as my doc or wud i want to c a specialist...dh and me have spoken abt this too and we both r so confused as weve been managing to get pregnant but its not really landing in the right place....hmmm...well theres some time to think abt this...for now just relaxing and trying to get my life to normal and stop stressing abt this...cos both the times i got my bfps were the mths i wasnt expecting to c it at all..:dohh:


----------



## Rachel613

So my numbers came back yestery, they only dropped by TWO in 5 days! From 67 to 65 after 5 days - Ugh!!! 

So they called me at 4 and just said to come by right away to get another shot (I work in the same hospital as my FS). So I got the SECOND shot of mtx. I started cramping a lot more then I was, my leg started having charlie horses (not sure what the technical term of that is).....but other than that just really desperately wanting this HCG to start going down. The doctor said that its very common for women to need two shots and its very uncommon that the second shot doesn't take care of everything. 

Based on my stalking skills....the women on this threat who had a second shot, it seemed to start going down after the second one.....


----------



## Rachel613

PDX, congrats on the low HCG and ok for sex and wine!!!!! :)
That is really great news!!! You'll be TTC in no time!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Rachel613 said:


> So my numbers came back yestery, they only dropped by TWO in 5 days! From 67 to 65 after 5 days - Ugh!!!
> 
> So they called me at 4 and just said to come by right away to get another shot (I work in the same hospital as my FS). So I got the SECOND shot of mtx. I started cramping a lot more then I was, my leg started having charlie horses (not sure what the technical term of that is).....but other than that just really desperately wanting this HCG to start going down. The doctor said that its very common for women to need two shots and its very uncommon that the second shot doesn't take care of everything.
> 
> Based on my stalking skills....the women on this threat who had a second shot, it seemed to start going down after the second one.....

Gosh girl I am sorry that you had to get the second shot. That would really bum me out. :cry: Hopefully things will go as they say, and drop like a stone from here on out. What date does this push you back till? Ruffly that is.:coffee: I really do hate the waiting game!! :growlmad:

On another note I had strange dreams last night, all the same one. It was about this really old mansion style home, with three floors and an attic (though I never went into it). All the old furniture would be sold with the house, really old victorian style. Stuff people would pay big money for. The best part was that the house had enough rooms in it for everyone to have their own bedrooms plus enough for a visitors. i was running around so happy with everything! Must mean that things are starting to fall into place. :dance:


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel613 said:


> So my numbers came back yestery, they only dropped by TWO in 5 days! From 67 to 65 after 5 days - Ugh!!!
> 
> So they called me at 4 and just said to come by right away to get another shot (I work in the same hospital as my FS). So I got the SECOND shot of mtx. I started cramping a lot more then I was, my leg started having charlie horses (not sure what the technical term of that is).....but other than that just really desperately wanting this HCG to start going down. The doctor said that its very common for women to need two shots and its very uncommon that the second shot doesn't take care of everything.
> 
> Based on my stalking skills....the women on this threat who had a second shot, it seemed to start going down after the second one.....

oh hun...im so sorry u didnt hear very gud news...but ive read tht with alot of women the numbers drop rapidly after the second shot...so tht shud defenitely b the case with u...does this affect your wait time to ttc??i hope not...i think it shud still b 12 week after hitting 0...


----------



## pdxmom

allforthegirl said:


> Rachel613 said:
> 
> 
> So my numbers came back yestery, they only dropped by TWO in 5 days! From 67 to 65 after 5 days - Ugh!!!
> 
> So they called me at 4 and just said to come by right away to get another shot (I work in the same hospital as my FS). So I got the SECOND shot of mtx. I started cramping a lot more then I was, my leg started having charlie horses (not sure what the technical term of that is).....but other than that just really desperately wanting this HCG to start going down. The doctor said that its very common for women to need two shots and its very uncommon that the second shot doesn't take care of everything.
> 
> Based on my stalking skills....the women on this threat who had a second shot, it seemed to start going down after the second one.....
> 
> Gosh girl I am sorry that you had to get the second shot. That would really bum me out. :cry: Hopefully things will go as they say, and drop like a stone from here on out. What date does this push you back till? Ruffly that is.:coffee: I really do hate the waiting game!! :growlmad:
> 
> On another note I had strange dreams last night, all the same one. It was about this really old mansion style home, with three floors and an attic (though I never went into it). All the old furniture would be sold with the house, really old victorian style. Stuff people would pay big money for. The best part was that the house had enough rooms in it for everyone to have their own bedrooms plus enough for a visitors. i was running around so happy with everything! Must mean that things are starting to fall into place. :dance:Click to expand...

gud for u sweetie...hopefully this means all gud things r in order :hugs:


----------



## Rachel613

I asked my doctor if i had to wait 3-6 months now for TTC and he again said that after my number hits zero and then after my first AF we can start trying again. I told him that all your guys' doctors said to wait at least 3 months....he said that I needed to trust him and to stop googling because everyone is different (he is very blunt!!) - so I'm still not sure what we are going to do....but nothing to decide yet, stilling bleeding and numbers are not close to 0!

I go back on Thursday so I really hope your right PDX and that it is dropping fast!! I started heavily bleeding and cramping....so I hope that is good sign that its leaving my system!!


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel613 said:


> I asked my doctor if i had to wait 3-6 months now for TTC and he again said that after my number hits zero and then after my first AF we can start trying again. I told him that all your guys' doctors said to wait at least 3 months....he said that I needed to trust him and to stop googling because everyone is different (he is very blunt!!) - so I'm still not sure what we are going to do....but nothing to decide yet, stilling bleeding and numbers are not close to 0!
> 
> I go back on Thursday so I really hope your right PDX and that it is dropping fast!! I started heavily bleeding and cramping....so I hope that is good sign that its leaving my system!!

im sure ull c better results on thursday...as for the 3 mths i just think maybe wen u do decide to start tryin u can ask your dr to do a folate levels check to c if your levels r upto to a safe level and then try...he obviously cant deny u taking a blood test...


----------



## allforthegirl

I agree with pdxmom, even with a Dr saying it is ok, I would still want to know where my levels are. i just don't see how TTC again right away is a good idea. Methotrexate is the drug they use for chemo therapy..... I was warned very firmly that not to conceive early, because of worries of birth defects.... Just scares me is all that he was so ok with it. :argh:


----------



## pdxmom

yes i agree im alil freaked myself tht he wud just tell her not to google and just listen to him...hun i know it sees really difficult to wait now but its best to b safe than sorry...just my 2 cents...anyways theres a while now for u to think over tht...


----------



## Rachel613

He told me that once you have your first period that means the mtx is completely our of your system. If anything he has me do too many blood tests. He said the second my numbers are down to 0 and before we start trying again he will start doing all the miscarriage and fertility work ups to make sure I am ready. 

Also, several women on this thread waited 3 months and unfortunately still had another m/c....so I think you just never know. But I hear what you are saying and feel the same worry that it might not be a good idea....like I said, I'll see when we get there and after all the workups and tests - I still have such a long to go!!


----------



## Renzalxx

I understand where your doctor is coming from of course...I was told though by my OBGYN/Fertility Specialist - Not google :) - that Its not so much that the MTX is out of your system, its that your body has been completely depleted of folic acid which is required to ensure your baby does not have birth defects. The MTX also damages your eggs so while you may fall pregnant straight away, your eggo may not be healthy enough to contiunue with the pregancy and then miscarriage is inevitable. 
There is nothing more heartbreaking than dealing with another loss straight after the nightmare of ectopic pregnancy let me tell you. And then it just sets back your TTC by another few months which just sucks big time. 
This is just my opinion of course hun and you should do whatever is right for you and I wish you all the very VERY best in getting your forever baby xxx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, I would just like to add my 2 cents on the how long to wait post mtx discussion. I got pregnant a little under three months after my shot and had a chemical pregnancy. The following month, I got pregnant again with a little girl that I lost at 21 weeks. She had a very rare condition which included some severe heart defects. My husband and I have been checked for everything and she had her chromosomes and many genes tested and nothing was found. Although my ob can't explain it, she has this lingering feeling that these losses might have had to do with the residual effects that the methotrexate had on my eggs. I know how anxious most of you feel to ttc again - I've been there! I also know that some women wait less than the suggested time or no time at all and go on to have a healthy pregnancy. I just wanted to add my experience with methotrexate and ttc. Good luck to all of you ladies, and I'm wishing you happy and healthy pregnancies in your futures!:dust:

Renzal, baby is a watermelon!!! How are you feeling? So close now, I can't wait to hear your news! You deserve this so much hun :) xoxo


----------



## LeahMSta

Alright ladies, I have been lurking to see if this conversation would turn around and it doesn't seem it has. I have been really feeling a little blue since I announced on this thread that we would be trying again. This was not a decision we entered into lightly. We followed the advice of our OB/GYN, our surgeon, and our certified midwife. We spent so many nights grieving and feeling like there was nothing to look forward to and when I chose this as a safe place to be excited, all of the "cationary tales" knocked the wind straight out of our sails. We were horrified. Confussed on why our medical professionals had been so naieve and how they could have possibly allowed such a heinous decsion to be made. After more doctors appointments fearing there was more bad news and more blood work done, I am pleased to announce that we are fine. DW folate is at nice safe levels and she is as healthy as a 17yr old cheerleader. I say that to say this: different amounts of MTX are used based on weight and height not to mention how MANY injections you have. Then there is how long it took for your levels to hit 0. Oh...AND (if there weren't enough variables listed here) there is the amount of folic acid taken, frequency, and durration....again all variable based on a varriety of factors. We are not doctors and although I encourage sharing knowledge and exchanging ideas, I think that the only 2 people that can tell a woman when and if she is ready to start TTC again are her doctor and herself. Throwing in a nice "wish you luck" at the end of terrifying someone who has just suffered a loss doesn't make it better. Though I appreciate the place that it came from, these same "warnings" are taking happiness and hope away from people and I think that perhaps do more harm than help


----------



## Renzalxx

I dont think its anyones intentions to "terrify" anyone on here and I for one am sorry if that is how it has come accross. This is a forum and we are just voicing our experiences, opinions and information provided to us - its up to you to decide what avenue you wish to take.


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi Gweny
All good here thanks for your message... three weeks to go!, been a long slog since 2010so very excited indeed.
Hoping your travelling well sweets - You certainly deserve your little forever bear too and looking forward to hearing your good news on here soon x


----------



## LeahMSta

Renzalxx said:


> I dont think its anyones intentions to "terrify" anyone on here and I for one am sorry if that is how it has come accross. This is a forum and we are just voicing our experiences, opinions and information provided to us - its up to you to decide what avenue you wish to take.

Like I said before, I completely understand the place that these sorts of things come from. I get that it is a friendly word of caution I am just saying that with all of the variables it is not as cut and dry as everyone seems to be making it. it What may be 6 months in one case may be only 30 days for another. In our case, this was the first place I thought to turn to for support and already being concerned with the multitude of 'what ifs' I suddenly found myself feeling like there was more room for fear than hope. I felt uninformed confused and twice as fearful as I was. I just would encourage everyone to be mindful of how this can make someone else feel. Also to remember that this is not a one size fits all situation and the best we can do is to encourage each other and be a safe place for us to all feel free to even be a little hopeful while we grieve.


----------



## Laubull

Leah I understand your frustration, however from page 1 onwards people have come here and asked for advice from each other, we are simply telling our own stories, none of which are medically certified, we are all just being honest. I think what this whole thread sums up is that no one really knows what damage MTX causes, one medical professional tells you one things, another something else.

The likes of Renzal, Gweny and Presh have all been honest, sadly we suffered loses after MTX, we would never wish this on anyone. Maybe it was the MTX maybe it just bad luck. However having gone through it, I know I would never wish it on anyone.

I am not trying to terrify you, just being honest. But I will throw in a good luck and I hope you get your forever baby soon, because that is what I want for everyone who has gone through the nightmare of an ectopic.


----------



## allforthegirl

I understand both sides to this. As I was looking at it from more of a variable state then loss vs gain. I appreciate all those that have told their story in hopes to save another women the pain themselves. But I don't think we will even know unless we try which way it will sway. Like Gwen said that she even had a loss with her second, so honestly we have to take a leap of faith and just try! What LeahMSta may be noticing that those that had good out comes have not recently been on to tell their happy stories as often, is all, so it just looks out weighed the other direction. I have love and respect for all of you!! :flower: The only right thing (I know you all have said this) is the decision we feel right for ourselves. For myself I am going to give it a go in May full well knowing the possibility that my eggs will be affected, but I will not know if I don't try. If it is meant to be it will be!! :angel:


----------



## allforthegirl

BTW LeahMSta congrats that things are looking up and up!!


----------



## pdxmom

hi girls...hows everyone?:flower:
Leah its really nice tht things r looking up for u guys and u have happy news to share with us..Im sure tht is ultimately what each of us here want to hear from the other...
I feel sorry tht its come across so harshly tht we r trying to frighten anybody...im sure all of the girls (me included) only wish for each other to get tht perfect baby tht all of us desire so much...the loss of our angels is the reason tht has brought us all together...and we wouldnt want any1 to ever go thro tht...I think my expressing my fears is just a part of my grieving process as i am still undergoin my second loss....the anticipation in all of us to try and try again till we get our babies is mixed with the fear of loss...by saying all the best for whoever is trying i honestly mean to wish them so and will b happy to hear their success stories as reading abt renzal,presh and the other girls make me believe tht the best is yet to come :hugs:
Anyways im sure we r all here to support each other and we all wish only the best for one another...
AFM...im fine...dh is so cute...he got me a fish tank and 6 little fishies...aww...hes such a sweetheart :friends:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thank you all so much for your responses. It really does mean a lot that you took the time to explain why you feel that those responses are so important. I admire the strength that each of you have and the compassion that you feel for others going through this. I think that perhaps I am equally as guilty of terrifying myself as anyone else is if not more. I am already so worried about the what ifs and hearing all of you sharing stories of loss upon returning to TTC made me feel that we were setting ourselves up for failure. I think that allforthegirl hit the nail onthe head when she said that the happy stories are told less often. I truely hope that I did not offend anyone. I can not imagine the strenght it takes to have multiple losses and still maintain hope. Today is our first insemination since our angel got their wings and I am still scared of the unknown but I am going to try and believe in the happily ever after.


----------



## pdxmom

Like I said we can look ahead for the best things tht are yet to come....all the best for today Hun...sending positive vibes your way


----------



## karebear76

This might be a silly question... but does anyone know if there is anyway to predict which side you are ovulating on each month- which would tell you which fallopian tube your egg would be heading down? I've heard some people say it alternates each month but my doctor says it's totally random. It would be so nice to know, being that I think only my one side has issues.. though I haven't had the HSG (my doctor never mentioned it- maybe she will if I have another ectopic..) I just know that on my ectopic side I had a cyst burst a few years ago and I've always kinda had faint achey pains every once in a while. I've never felt anything or had any problems on my "good side".

On another note- has anyone ever tried castor oil packs to help improve fallopian tube/uterine health and support a healthy pregnancy? I've read that they promote blood flow to the area and help heal scar tissue. Sounds too good to believe but I feel like I am willing to try anything to help me out next time we TTC...


----------



## allforthegirl

karebear76 said:


> This might be a silly question... but does anyone know if there is anyway to predict which side you are ovulating on each month- which would tell you which fallopian tube your egg would be heading down? I've heard some people say it alternates each month but my doctor says it's totally random. It would be so nice to know, being that I think only my one side has issues.. though I haven't had the HSG (my doctor never mentioned it- maybe she will if I have another ectopic..) I just know that on my ectopic side I had a cyst burst a few years ago and I've always kinda had faint achey pains every once in a while. I've never felt anything or had any problems on my "good side".
> 
> On another note- has anyone ever tried castor oil packs to help improve fallopian tube/uterine health and support a healthy pregnancy? I've read that they promote blood flow to the area and help heal scar tissue. Sounds too good to believe but I feel like I am willing to try anything to help me out next time we TTC...

No I have not heard about that. I have only heard of it being used for labour (or at least I think that is the same stuff, now I am questioning my self:blush:)


----------



## pdxmom

karebear76 said:


> This might be a silly question... but does anyone know if there is anyway to predict which side you are ovulating on each month- which would tell you which fallopian tube your egg would be heading down? I've heard some people say it alternates each month but my doctor says it's totally random. It would be so nice to know, being that I think only my one side has issues.. though I haven't had the HSG (my doctor never mentioned it- maybe she will if I have another ectopic..) I just know that on my ectopic side I had a cyst burst a few years ago and I've always kinda had faint achey pains every once in a while. I've never felt anything or had any problems on my "good side".
> 
> On another note- has anyone ever tried castor oil packs to help improve fallopian tube/uterine health and support a healthy pregnancy? I've read that they promote blood flow to the area and help heal scar tissue. Sounds too good to believe but I feel like I am willing to try anything to help me out next time we TTC...

ive also read abt the alternating side of the ovaries...but my doc also says tht rease of eggs is totally random...he also says tht even if the side tht u think is not working properly releases an egg therre is alot of chance for the gud sided tube to pick up the egg...as for the castor oil packs i have also read the same thing abt them being gud for after ectopic in order for gud blood circulation...i totally plan to try this...no harm in trying right...


----------



## Rachel613

Karebear - I always have ovulation pain on the side that I am ovulating from, but it is ALWAYS on my right side. I had two ultrasounds right after ovulation and they were able to tell me that I was indeed ovulating both times on the right side, like I assumed. And now my ectopic is on the right side. I'll definitely be cheering for my left side to take a turn :) If you think one of your tubes has an issue you should defininately at least ask your doctor about the HSG!!! I am scheduled to have one as soon as my numbers are back to 0....some of the girls on this thread said it can possibly unblock the tube...worth a shot!?!?

Also, what is castor oil packs? Sounds like something for your car! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Rachel613 said:


> Karebear - I always have ovulation pain on the side that I am ovulating from, but it is ALWAYS on my right side. I had two ultrasounds right after ovulation and they were able to tell me that I was indeed ovulating both times on the right side, like I assumed. And now my ectopic is on the right side. I'll definitely be cheering for my left side to take a turn :) If you think one of your tubes has an issue you should defininately at least ask your doctor about the HSG!!! I am scheduled to have one as soon as my numbers are back to 0....some of the girls on this thread said it can possibly unblock the tube...worth a shot!?!?
> 
> Also, what is castor oil packs? Sounds like something for your car! :)

:rofl: @ Also, what is castor oil packs? Sounds like something for your car! :)
I was drinking my coffee and just about spit on myself. That was funny sorry, no harm meant!! I don't know what they are either, may have to google it :blush:


----------



## karebear76

I will definitely inquire about the HSG. I want them to test all my hormone levels too. I feel like they just don't want to do anything that costs money until they know for sure it wasn't a fluke. I don't know if it's just because I'm in Canada and are health care is covered... I will try to insist.

Castor oil packs are basically just castor oil on a cotton cloth. You can buy the oil at any health food store. You soak it in a small cloth and then place it on your lower abdomen. Put plastic wrap over top to not make as much of a mess and then put another cloth and a hot water bottle on top. Then you just lay there for about an hour. It's actually quite relaxing. I tried to post the link where I read about it but it won't let me because I haven't yet posted 10 times and it thinks I'm spam. Lol- google "Natural Fertility Info"


----------



## Rachel613

Haha :) I googled it and it looks like some kind of a heat pack maybe?! Can you buy them pre-made....a bunch of websites are showing how to make them?!?!


----------



## Rachel613

Sorry wrote that at the same time you did.....ok I will give it a try soon! Sounds relaxing!! 

Sory Kearbear I forgot if you have already mentioned if you see a OB/GYN or a FS? Can you see a fertility specialist yet?


----------



## karebear76

Just an OB/GYN for now. I guess if it happens again she might refer me to someone else. Interestingly, we got pregnant after literally 1 time of not using protection. It was not planned, but then I was really excited about it- then devastated when it turned out to be ectopic :(

It seems that we don't have trouble conceiving but just need it to implant in the right place! I'm a little worried that it might take longer to get pregnant next time. Lol I'm worried about everything!!


----------



## Rachel613

Yes, welcome to my world!! All I do is sit at my desk and worry, then try to talk myself out of worrying, then worry again, think positive, worry again....basially I've turned into a crazy person ;)

I just met with my doctor. Waiting for blood results. but they did an ultrasound....he said that the ectopic grew from 15mm to 17mm (AFTER TWO MTX SHOTS!). HE said its nothing to worry about, obviously I can't help but to worry. He said if this second shot doesn't work its either one more htx shot or surgery. G-d I am SO nervous!! I just want my tube to be ok!!!! I get my blood results back at 4ish - then go back on Tuesday for the final analysis if the beta is dropping enough. I just can't catch a break with this!


----------



## allforthegirl

karebear76 said:


> Just an OB/GYN for now. I guess if it happens again she might refer me to someone else. Interestingly, we got pregnant after literally 1 time of not using protection. It was not planned, but then I was really excited about it- then devastated when it turned out to be ectopic :(
> 
> It seems that we don't have trouble conceiving but just need it to implant in the right place! I'm a little worried that it might take longer to get pregnant next time. Lol I'm worried about everything!!

You are not alone!! I too got PG first time out! I also a worried when we resume TTC again. But am trying to keep faith that everything happens when it is supposed to. But I am trying to read this book. Maybe it will help us in the future.


----------



## karebear76

Rachel613 said:
 

> Yes, welcome to my world!! All I do is sit at my desk and worry, then try to talk myself out of worrying, then worry again, think positive, worry again....basially I've turned into a crazy person ;)
> 
> I just met with my doctor. Waiting for blood results. but they did an ultrasound....he said that the ectopic grew from 15mm to 17mm (AFTER TWO MTX SHOTS!). HE said its nothing to worry about, obviously I can't help but to worry. He said if this second shot doesn't work its either one more htx shot or surgery. G-d I am SO nervous!! I just want my tube to be ok!!!! I get my blood results back at 4ish - then go back on Tuesday for the final analysis if the beta is dropping enough. I just can't catch a break with this!

Don't worry about a minor change in size-Mine grew a couple mm too when I got my second U/S. They said it could be marginal error (different techs measure slightly differently) 

What was your highest HCG level? Did you get the second shot because your levels were still rising or just not decreasing fast enough?

Once levels are 0 (like mine now) I wonder how long it takes for the "mass" to completely resorb back into your body. I hope it is completely resorbed before we TTC again lest it cause more "blockage". My doctor could only tell me that "it takes time to heal" - not very helpful :(


----------



## Rachel613

Thanks so much Karebear!! That makes me feel better that a slight growth is ok!! 

My highest was 190
It went: 190, 80, 77, 55, 67 (shot), 66 (second shot)
So yes they gave me the shot because my levels were not decreasing fast enough...that two point drop was after 5 days!
What about you?

So I asked my doctor the same thing today about reabsorption and blockage. He also didn't have much of an answer....just a "time will tell" and that he would keep doing ultrasounds until was it was clear. He also assured me that this mtx shot doesn't harm our eggs at all, he promised me that! I think I need to start going to my acupuncture appointments again and work on my being stress free!! haha


----------



## karebear76

Rachel- we have a very similar story! Mine were 190 too, then dropped to 139, 61, 69 (second shot) then 32, then 0. 

At least your doctor will continue doing U/S until they see it's clear. Mine said they wouldn't normally do another one unless I am still having pain. I might request one anyways in a couple weeks. I'm curious to see what's going on in there. Every once in a while I still have aches on that side and it freaks me out!

Glad to here about the methotrexate not damaging eggs. Hopefully it's just the lack of folate that causes problems because at least we can do something to counteract that! Your numbers should drop to 0 in no time and then you can start taking your vitamins and eating greens! 

Have you decided when you will start ttc again?


----------



## Rachel613

Karebear - that is great the second shot worked so fast!! Our numbers do sound similar, I hope mine turn out like yours!!!

As for the ultrasound, I see a FS so like I said before, maybe that is why he is gung-ho about ultrasounds. I'm sure your doctor is doing the right thing. If you want peace of mind maybe get a second opinion!?

My doctors office just called with the blood results. My HCG is 60. It only went down 5. 
So 190, 80, 77, 55, 67 (shot), 66 (second shot) 60
They said that it may take a few more days to kick in. I have another u/s and blood work for Tuesday and that will be the real test if the shot is working or not. 

Haven't decided when we are going to start TTC again, I will wait for my numbers to hit zero and all the workups before we discuss that. But my poor husband has been waiting for over a month to bd....he has been so sweet but I'm sure he is growing inpatient :) My doctor gave me the go ahead today to bd, but I am too crampy down there, and also bleeding. I'm Jewish so we don't have sex while we're bleeding....so he just has to keep on waiting and waiting! I asked my doctor if he could order a semen analysis for the poor guy hahaha

Where are you at on your cycle right now? Waiting for your first or second af? You said you were waiting until April right? Almost there!!


----------



## karebear76

I know it's hard not to be able to be intimate. My husband was really good about it too- he actually felt guilty, like he did this to me! After giving so much blood for testing and feeling like I had a constant period - I swear I should have been anemic!! We waited until I hit 0, just to be sure.

My first real cycle after the shots started Feb 15 - just before my levels reached 0 on the 20th. It was normal other than I had a couple extra days of spotting tacked onto the normal length. I'm expecting my next AF to come around March 14- if my cycles continue normally that is. I think once it starts I will use OPK's to get a better idea when/if I am ovulating and then on the next cycle in April, we will TTC!

I hope you hit 0 right away:) It's nice to have someone to talk to who is literally going through the same thing. 

OH- and I forgot to mention, I'm also doing acupuncture once a week to boost my immune system/fertility. I love my TCM doctor she is so cute. My friend got pregnant after 2 years of trying by going to her for acupuncture. Even though our fertility situations are slightly different, I'm crossing my fingers that she can help me too!


----------



## Nlinn99

Just wondering if I can join you ladies? My story is so similar :( my husband and I are living in a village in Alaska (for jobs) and had a m/c in early sept with a d&c. We then jumped on the ttc wagon and got a bfp on valentines day. I told mysel not to get excited and started spotting that weekend.luckily we had flown to anchorage and had access to medical care bc they told me it was suspected ectopic. I received my sophist on 2/20 and am only down to ~300 it's so hard bc where I live folks get pregnant just looking at each other.....feeling isolated and alone this forum really helps.... Tanks for all the great success stories :) Natasha :)


----------



## Nlinn99

Oops methotrexate shot given 2/20....I'm a pharmacist and live in the world of drugs but this medication is kicking my behind :(


----------



## karebear76

Nlinn99 said:


> Just wondering if I can join you ladies? My story is so similar :( my husband and I are living in a village in Alaska (for jobs) and had a m/c in early sept with a d&c. We then jumped on the ttc wagon and got a bfp on valentines day. I told mysel not to get excited and started spotting that weekend.luckily we had flown to anchorage and had access to medical care bc they told me it was suspected ectopic. I received my sophist on 2/20 and am only down to ~300 it's so hard bc where I live folks get pregnant just looking at each other.....feeling isolated and alone this forum really helps.... Tanks for all the great success stories :) Natasha :)

Sorry to hear about your MC and ectopic :( What were your HCG levels at when you got your shot?


----------



## Nlinn99

karebear76 said:


> Nlinn99 said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if I can join you ladies? My story is so similar :( my husband and I are living in a village in Alaska (for jobs) and had a m/c in early sept with a d&c. We then jumped on the ttc wagon and got a bfp on valentines day. I told mysel not to get excited and started spotting that weekend.luckily we had flown to anchorage and had access to medical care bc they told me it was suspected ectopic. I received my sophist on 2/20 and am only down to ~300 it's so hard bc where I live folks get pregnant just looking at each other.....feeling isolated and alone this forum really helps.... Tanks for all the great success stories :) Natasha :)
> 
> Sorry to hear about your MC and ectopic :( What were your HCG levels at when you got your shot?Click to expand...

My first HCG was 462 on 2/18, then went up to 630 2 days later on 2/20 (MTX shot) day 4 up to 956. I had to get my 7 day draw at the Native Hospital where I work. It was 392. I was very happy, then back to 
Anchorage for a F/U ultrasound and HCG. My numbers at that lab was 850...(Super freak out) then my FS from Anchorage had me get them drawn at the Native Hospital again and they were 302. I guess they can vary from lab to lab? He said since there was a 20% drop from the same lab I will not need another shot at this time....I feel like a ticking time bomb :( It's so weird because my follow up u/s was clear they could no longer see the "Mass" but I have been bleeding for 16 days (sorry TMI) anyone else with this? Thanks for the reply I am anxious to have some support :) Labs again on Tuesday.....


----------



## allforthegirl

I bleed for 9 days. What you are feeling is normal. I felt like a train wreck. Didn't know who I was really. Like I was living in someone elses body for awhile. My first AF came tonight, so only two more to go!!


----------



## Rachel613

Nlinn99 - I bled for a month! Got my BFP and started spotting on 2/7. I didn't get my mtx shot until 2/25 and was bleeding SO much then, my numbers still weren't going down so they gave me another shot on 3/4, again SO much bleeding! I just stopped bleeding two days ago and my cramping has also finally stopped. It's a very long drawn out process, but it sounds like you caught it very early so I'm sure everything will be fine in the end!!!! This waiting is the hardest part!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

It is CD2 now for me. I am surprised I am not bleeding more heavily. Also the cramps are nothing. I have had months on a normal cycle that were worse than this. I am glad though. It has even lighten up a bit. I normally only bleed for 5 days spot for two. This cycle I am going to start using opk maybe around day8 or 9 cause sometimes I O around CD10. Anyone know if I am supposed to do those with FMU? Or does it matter?


----------



## karebear76

I had 3-4 weeks of bleeding/spotting.. In a few days am expecting my 2nd AF after the shot. 

It's been 5 weeks since my 2nd methotrexate shot and I feel like my hormones are still settling... I had a major skin breakout which was not fun. It's starting to get somewhat better now at least... It's crazy what messed up hormones/harsh drugs can do to your system!


allforthegirl- what's FMU?


----------



## allforthegirl

FMU is first morning urination. It is a term used lots over in the TWW threads.


----------



## karebear76

allforthegirl said:


> FMU is first morning urination. It is a term used lots over in the TWW threads.

Oh okay, gotchya! I'm not sure about that that- I guess it would probably be more accurate, like it is with pregnancy tests. I am going to start using OPK's this next cycle too. 

Are you still feeling any soreness/aching on your ectopic side?


----------



## pdxmom

allforthegirl said:


> It is CD2 now for me. I am surprised I am not bleeding more heavily. Also the cramps are nothing. I have had months on a normal cycle that were worse than this. I am glad though. It has even lighten up a bit. I normally only bleed for 5 days spot for two. This cycle I am going to start using opk maybe around day8 or 9 cause sometimes I O around CD10. Anyone know if I am supposed to do those with FMU? Or does it matter?

Hi,the are some tests tht require u to test with fmu like the cler blue digital tests with the smileys but the cheaper ones like the ic's don't work best with fmu...girls will most test with 10am,6pm or 10pm urine..bcos they r cheaper strips u won't really mind testing so many times a day...


----------



## allforthegirl

karebear76 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> FMU is first morning urination. It is a term used lots over in the TWW threads.
> 
> Oh okay, gotchya! I'm not sure about that that- I guess it would probably be more accurate, like it is with pregnancy tests. I am going to start using OPK's this next cycle too.
> 
> Are you still feeling any soreness/aching on your ectopic side?Click to expand...


No I am not. Just having mild AF cramps. Very weird for me. 




pdxmom said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> It is CD2 now for me. I am surprised I am not bleeding more heavily. Also the cramps are nothing. I have had months on a normal cycle that were worse than this. I am glad though. It has even lighten up a bit. I normally only bleed for 5 days spot for two. This cycle I am going to start using opk maybe around day8 or 9 cause sometimes I O around CD10. Anyone know if I am supposed to do those with FMU? Or does it matter?
> 
> Hi,the are some tests tht require u to test with fmu like the cler blue digital tests with the smileys but the cheaper ones like the ic's don't work best with fmu...girls will most test with 10am,6pm or 10pm urine..bcos they r cheaper strips u won't really mind testing so many times a day...Click to expand...

I bought the ic's. I was think I should test twice a day just to be more accurate and I can with so many lol. Thanks for the info. :)


----------



## Nlinn99

Hi Girls! Thanks for all the great replies...I thought the bleeding was tapering off yesterday, however this morning it seemed to have picked back up. I am getting my HCG tomorrow and hoping for some good numbers. I really do not want another MTX shot. I agree with all of you that this seems to drag on...I was thinking about it this weekend and I too agree that I feel like I am not in my own body. The in-laws are flying in on Wednesday and that will be nice, but I am not sure I am ready to face the family yet....

About the OPK's I found a great website called peeonastick.com and it was super helpful for me. I tried the Clear Blue Fertility monitor the same month that I had this ectopic and I never did peak only had "high" days, but from my research this is common. Thanks again for all the great messages and I will update tomorrow, hopefully with good news:winkwink:


----------



## allforthegirl

Nlinn99 said:


> Hi Girls! Thanks for all the great replies...I thought the bleeding was tapering off yesterday, however this morning it seemed to have picked back up. I am getting my HCG tomorrow and hoping for some good numbers. I really do not want another MTX shot. I agree with all of you that this seems to drag on...I was thinking about it this weekend and I too agree that I feel like I am not in my own body. The in-laws are flying in on Wednesday and that will be nice, but I am not sure I am ready to face the family yet....
> 
> About the OPK's I found a great website called peeonastick.com and it was super helpful for me. I tried the Clear Blue Fertility monitor the same month that I had this ectopic and I never did peak only had "high" days, but from my research this is common. Thanks again for all the great messages and I will update tomorrow, hopefully with good news:winkwink:

Thanks I will check that site out. I am keeping my FX for you on your levels. But I can understand not being able to face anyone yet. Just take it a day at a time. Before you know it it will be gone and so will be the bubble.


----------



## pdxmom

hey girls i know ive been mia for a while..but was just busy with everyday stuff...and im glad i was as i didnt get much time to think of the bad things happenin in life :)
how have u girls been...caught up on some stuff u girls wrote and i c every1 is just playing the waiting game...aahhh well..gud things to look forward to girls...
AFM-went for a nice deep tissue massage today...feelsss soooo gud...wud defenitely recommend it to all the chicas...hoping tht the massage with help is gud cirulation and help flush out my system...i feel so weird tht all of u talk abt how many days u bled and here i am...my numbers almost at 0 and no sign of any bleeding...dono if i shud b worried or not


----------



## allforthegirl

pdxmom said:


> hey girls i know ive been mia for a while..but was just busy with everyday stuff...and im glad i was as i didnt get much time to think of the bad things happenin in life :)
> how have u girls been...caught up on some stuff u girls wrote and i c every1 is just playing the waiting game...aahhh well..gud things to look forward to girls...
> AFM-went for a nice deep tissue massage today...feelsss soooo gud...wud defenitely recommend it to all the chicas...hoping tht the massage with help is gud cirulation and help flush out my system...i feel so weird tht all of u talk abt how many days u bled and here i am...my numbers almost at 0 and no sign of any bleeding...dono if i shud b worried or not

If your Dr isn't worried neither should you. I have too read that some just don't bleed. You may be one of those ladies that has a crazy heavy one at the end of your first cycle. Who knows. I am sure everything is fine though.


----------



## Rachel613

Hey Ladies! Hope you guys are having a good, or at least tolerable, week! PDX, so agree with you...I've been busy the past two days and it was great to not think about anything! 

I do have to vent a little....I went to a wedding 3 days ago and had a full on melt down, had to leave. (At orthodox Jewish weddings men and women sit seperate) So I was sitting at the newly married/younger women table, and I'm not joking, EVERYONE either had a baby on their lap or was pregnant, meanwhile I am sitting their going through an ectopic pregnancy while they all talk about how amazing breast feeding is. It was horrible!!!! But I kept it together because most of them had been married for quite a bit longer than me, so I remained rational. THEN a girl I know, whose wedding I went to 6 MONTHS ago walks into the room and is hugely full on pregnant, probably 6 months pregnant. I felt like my husband and I were just at her wedding. I grabbed my husband before I started to cry and we left.....I felt bad being a little bit selfish leaving, but i had to get out of there!!! It just didn't feel fair!! I feel like I am the only person in my community/group of friends that is not getting pregnant right away. Everyone else gets freakin pregnant on their honeymoon for crying out loud! NO more weddings for me for a while!!!

On a positive note...I had another ultrasound/blood work this morning and my ultrasound showed that the ectopic is teeny tiny, barely able to see it in the ultrasound. And I am really optimistic that my blood work results this afternoon will be much lower!! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh Rachel I am sorry that you went through that. I can completely understand!! :hugs:
I would have sat there and had a glass of wine then got sick all over the table because of the mtx. You made the right decision for you!!

Congrats though that the ectopic is fading away nicely!! :wohoo: Great news!!

I am suffering from a seized neck. I can hardly move it. Really sucks!! I had to drive my kids to school today and was having huge troubles shoulder checking. I would go to a massage therapist today, but my LO was is quite sick, so I won't be able to pass him off on Grandpa today. So I guess I will just get DH to try and work some of it out when he gets home.

Other than that I am doing well. I am starting to feel like things will work out. I finally feel that my DH is full in to TTC. I am looking for another job to help DH feel better about paying some more debt off before babe comes.


----------



## pdxmom

oh rachel...im sorry u had to go thro that hun...i totally understand u reacting the way u did..
allforthegirl...take care of your neck hun...i had a stiff neck last mth and it still hasnt gone away totally...although the massage yday really helped....:thumbup:
AFM-im such an idiot to have sat and seen a baby story on tv today...i like tht show alot but havent been watching for obvious reasons...and today while i watched i realised tht if i hadnt lost my first pregnancy last yr in july i would have been due this past weekend and wud have had my baby with me today but instead here i am 9 mths later with not only no baby but another lost pregnancy :cry:
feel like poop...


----------



## Nlinn99

Rachel, I am so sorry that you are going through this...I feel for all of us. I too had a m/c and then this. I'm sending you a big hug from Alaska and hope that we all find peace. I too have had those feelings since my first m/c in Sept. I feel like screaming sometimes. My good friend asked me to watch her son this weekend who is 1 and I am like okay (putting on a smile) but thinking does she not realize that this is still raw for me? I am focusing on things I can control (control freak is my middle name) like losing the 20lbs I put on in Pharmacy School and my DH and I seem closer than ever so that is good. I know it seems not likely now, but time will heal you and it will get easier. I am saying a prayer for ya!!!

AFM- I had my HCG today my friend works in OB so she stalked my chart and my number today was 83 so I am happy. I am still bleeding and I looked back on my fertility charting and it is my scheduled AF time (if I wasn't going through this) so not sure but the bleeding did pick back up. The nurse will call me and I am going to ask her about it. I too had a massage yesterday and the therapist did hot stones with castor oil around my abdomen. Was very soothing maybe will help? 

I am sending all of you love and positive thoughts. Thanks again this group has helped me a ton!!! Natasha


----------



## allforthegirl

pdxmom, and Nlinn99, please don't stress too much about it, though I do understand. I just want you to know that just because the physical part may be gone your spirit baby is still there waiting to have a healthy PG to be born to you. Just know that maybe this spirit is meant to be a boy in this life time and it happened to that you had a female growing instead, that babe will say uhhuh no way! Or this spirit says no I am meant to be born healthy in this life time, it will make it so. We are all blessed with these beautiful little spirits because we are karmically connected to them in some way. Some come to us with knowing whether they will be a girl or boy, some just go with what comes up. Yet just because we lose our PG DOES NOT mean that they have left us. They are still with us, they are just waiting for the right moment, the right body, there could many universal reasons.

I has a strange thought before I knew for sure I had lost (I kinda new before that something wasn't right). When I started having this something isn't right feeling, "that it was a boy and it was supposed to be a girl" thought came to me. I was very confused by the thought at first. Wasn't sure where it came from, cause I was supposed to be PG. Then a week later I started to bleed. It wasn't until I read the spirit babies book that it then made sense. I had tons of people out of no where telling me I was having a girl or when you going to have your girl. Synchronistic is huge in the spiritual realm, means a divine message from above, means you either listen or use free will and walk away!! So if I was to have a girl and I got PG with a boy then would make sense to me why that weird thought came to me. It was her way (spirit baby) of letting me know what happened.

I hope you all can take comfort in my story, cause your spirit babies want you to know they are still there!!


----------



## LeahMSta

I love the community we have here. I don't often post but I always read the posts. I hate that your heart was hurt Rachel. I understand that hurt. My little sister, who is one of my favorite people on the planet, conceived the exact same day we did. We unfortunately know that for a fact because our insemination was on the same day as an anniversary with her husband. I struggle with our loss not allowing me to be close to her as result. I skyped with her and her husband at the gender ultrasound and promptly had a meltdown. I think that what allforthegirl said is beautiful and true. Thank you ladies for making me feel less alone and less selfish.


----------



## chig

Renzalxx said:


> Hi Gweny
> All good here thanks for your message... three weeks to go!, been a long slog since 2010so very excited indeed.
> Hoping your travelling well sweets - You certainly deserve your little forever bear too and looking forward to hearing your good news on here soon x

Hi Renzalxx!!! It has been so long since I have been on the message board. You are definitely getting close to the finish line now. Wishing you an easy delivery to a healthy baby! We have all been through so much together and sharing our stories and glad to know that there can be a happy ending!

Good luck to all the ladies that have had to go through an ectopic pregnancy recently. Just know that there is hope for all of us after MTX.:hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

chig said:


> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Gweny
> All good here thanks for your message... three weeks to go!, been a long slog since 2010so very excited indeed.
> Hoping your travelling well sweets - You certainly deserve your little forever bear too and looking forward to hearing your good news on here soon x
> 
> Hi Renzalxx!!! It has been so long since I have been on the message board. You are definitely getting close to the finish line now. Wishing you an easy delivery to a healthy baby! We have all been through so much together and sharing our stories and glad to know that there can be a happy ending!
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies that have had to go through an ectopic pregnancy recently. Just know that there is hope for all of us after MTX.:hugs:Click to expand...

Chig!! How are you doing? Almost there yourself! So exciting :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Thanks Chig
Certainly has been a wild ride but looks like our happy endings are just around the corner. How are things going with you and your little one?

Gweny, nearlly 16 weeks.... eeeek! Are you feeling many flutters and kicks yet?

There are so many new ladies here and my heart breaks for you al. Just know there is definately happiness around the corner and a light at the end of the tunnel. Hang in there and lots of baby dust to you xxx


----------



## jammers77

Renzal, Gweny, and chig, it's so good to see you all are getting closer to your D-Days. I hope you have a smooth rest of your pregnancies!

I've been reading about you new ladies who've gone through ectopics recently, and it's awful. Knowing that there are pregnant ladies in your lives makes it so hard. :cry: The waiting to get to 0 is agonizing. But know that you're not alone, and you'll get that rainbow baby soon.:hugs:

AFM, I caved today and tested at 10dpo. Squinter of a positive, but I'm a nervous wreck. Last month, I had a chemical, and seven months before that I had my second methotrexate shot. I've been wondering if that shot caused problems. I just don't know. At any rate, I'm just scared to death that this will be another loss. I'm glad I can come here and know that you all understand. Thanks, ladies, for reading my ranty drivel. It feels good to let it fly, because we won't be telling ANYONE (not even close friends) until we know it's a sticky baby. It's easier that way, but in some ways it's hard because you want to be able to tell SOMEONE. And you guys are my someone, because I know you're not going to tell.:hugs:


----------



## Heidagirl

I know its been awhile since I've been on...Hope all is going well..today AF is due... i tested last Saturday because of some pains I was having and was a BFN but was told that could be to early. I'm waiting to see what today and tomorrow holds. Been super emotional this week. Just started crying today for no reason. Hoping for a BFP...


----------



## jammers77

Heidagirl said:


> I know its been awhile since I've been on...Hope all is going well..today AF is due... i tested last Saturday because of some pains I was having and was a BFN but was told that could be to early. I'm waiting to see what today and tomorrow holds. Been super emotional this week. Just started crying today for no reason. Hoping for a BFP...

Crossing my fingers for you!! Ugh. Don't you hate being over-emotional? It makes me feel like I'm ready for the looney-bin. I've been an emotional wreck this week. I've been hearing things that normally I wouldn't hear (like a little sound that my 13 year old DS makes when he brushes his teeth--a little grunting like sound). Things have just been irritating me so badly. My husband's light teasing has really peeved me off, which just makes him tease me more. I blew up at him yesterday, and he said, "Ok, I'm done now." lol Now that I know why I blew up, maybe I can tone it down a little.:haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

jammers77 said:


> Renzal, Gweny, and chig, it's so good to see you all are getting closer to your D-Days. I hope you have a smooth rest of your pregnancies!
> 
> I've been reading about you new ladies who've gone through ectopics recently, and it's awful. Knowing that there are pregnant ladies in your lives makes it so hard. :cry: The waiting to get to 0 is agonizing. But know that you're not alone, and you'll get that rainbow baby soon.:hugs:
> 
> AFM, I caved today and tested at 10dpo. Squinter of a positive, but I'm a nervous wreck. Last month, I had a chemical, and seven months before that I had my second methotrexate shot. I've been wondering if that shot caused problems. I just don't know. At any rate, I'm just scared to death that this will be another loss. I'm glad I can come here and know that you all understand. Thanks, ladies, for reading my ranty drivel. It feels good to let it fly, because we won't be telling ANYONE (not even close friends) until we know it's a sticky baby. It's easier that way, but in some ways it's hard because you want to be able to tell SOMEONE. And you guys are my someone, because I know you're not going to tell.:hugs:

Well a cautious Congrats to you my dear! I hope this one is your forever baby..... I have a good feeling so far!!


----------



## Heidagirl

Ill say a little prayer for you jammers. Hoping this is ur forever baby!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzalxx said:


> Thanks Chig
> Certainly has been a wild ride but looks like our happy endings are just around the corner. How are things going with you and your little one?
> 
> Gweny, nearlly 16 weeks.... eeeek! Are you feeling many flutters and kicks yet?
> 
> No flutters yet but anxiously anticipating them! I had a moment today where I thought maybe...just maybe I felt something but unsure. My midwife during an ultrasound said that I have an anterior placenta and that it might take awhile to feel things which is a downer. Last time I remember feeling flutters right around this time, so we will see!
> 
> Renzal, you are just about a week away....EEEEEEKKKK for real!! How are you feeling? Are you so ready? You must be just so ready to meet your little one. I'm so excited for you!
> 
> There are so many new ladies here and my heart breaks for you al. Just know there is definately happiness around the corner and a light at the end of the tunnel. Hang in there and lots of baby dust to you xxx

Jammers, I too will give you a cautiously optimistic congratulations!! I've had 2 chemical pregnancies and my bfp always came late on those. I'd say a bfp on 10 dpo, even a squinter, is a good sign! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Oh weird Renzal, my response to you went in the shaded box.:shrug:

Here it is again!

No flutters yet but anxiously anticipating them! I had a moment today where I thought maybe...just maybe I felt something but unsure. My midwife during an ultrasound said that I have an anterior placenta and that it might take awhile to feel things which is a downer. Last time I remember feeling flutters right around this time, so we will see! I have an early fetal scan on Monday which I am both excited and nervous for, so hoping all looks good.

Renzal, you are just about a week away....EEEEEEKKKK for real!! How are you feeling? Are you so nervous? Excited? You must be just so ready to meet your little one. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Rachel613

Thanks for all the support after that wedding ladies!! 
Jammers, such great news!! Really hoping the best for you!! I know how nerve racking it can be and also how upsetting it is to not be able to be excited like "normal girls" when they see that line! Soo cute, you said "and you guys are my someone" I totally feel the same way. I can't talk to anyone in my life because they don't really know what its like to go through this....you all are definintely my someone too :)

ps. My numbers dropped from 60 to 9!! Yah!!! Next appointment is Tuesday....I'm feeling a zero!!! CAN"T WAIT to get af (haha weird!) because then we start testing to see if anything is wrong!


----------



## Heidagirl

Well ladies AF decided to show her face.... :( So I'm guessing another month of trying. I'm super bummed but ill keep trying and praying for a forever baby.


----------



## Renzalxx

Jammers that is fantastic news! I agree... a faint BFP at 10DPO is a fabulous sign. With my losses i always got mine late too but this time i too got a BFP at 10DPO... will have everything crossed for you hun, keep us posted!!


Ooh, Gweny, not long now till your little one will be giving you love jabs... soooo exciting! May take a little longer but you will be feeling them soon enough! I am so happy for you hun, you have been through such a hard slog - this your forever baby, you truly deserve it and i can feel it in my bones! As for me... nervous and excited at the same time. It has certainly been a roller coaster ride thats for sure! have a feeling though she wont show here little face until the 2nd April but will wait and see. 
Good luck with your scan, it will be perfect hun and keep us posted.
Mwah x


----------



## allforthegirl

Heidagirl said:


> Well ladies AF decided to show her face.... :( So I'm guessing another month of trying. I'm super bummed but ill keep trying and praying for a forever baby.

I am sorry the :witch: caught up to you again. You will get your chance. Your babe is just shy so it may take some time for the little one to feel brave enough to catch! It will happen on your babes terms but it will happen.:baby:


----------



## Laubull

Jammers I am sure I got a faint BFP for this pregnancy about 10/11DPO, it is a good sign, be positive! Fingers crossed


----------



## jammers77

Rachel, 9 is so very close!! Next is zero!!! It's odd how we get anxious for AF. Seems soooo wrong, but you just want to go on. I felt like I couldn't get closure until I was at zero. You're almost there--one day at a time!!

Heidagirl, I'm sorry the witch showed up for you this time. Someone needs to confiscate her broom and give her a good whack up the backside! Doggone nasty witch.


----------



## allforthegirl

Jammers Great news!! Many ladies who get an early BFP are going on to have healthy babies.


----------



## pdxmom

Jammers all the best..awaiting the bfp pic :)
Rachel...wow 9 is awesome girl...so happy for u...
allforthegirl...its so inspiring to her how u feel abt all of our rainbow babies...all the best to u hun..
AFM...still no bleeding at all...goin on for a blood test on monday ...it will b 2 weeks since the last one where my number was 11...really hoping to c a 0....


----------



## jammers77

pdxmom, sometimes it takes a little bit for that period to start. For me, it was a day after the second shot. At the time of the second shot I was 13, and by the time I went to have blood work done three or four days later, I was at 0 and was bleeding at that time. I've read that some ladies have gotten theirs a couple of weeks after arriving at 0. Don't hesitate to ask your doctor if it's worrying you. That's what they're there for.

AFM I didn't realize I hadn't put the pic up. Doh! I did in another thread and forgot to include in this thread. I'm going to go grab more tests later this afternoon, and I'll post a pic showing progression (hopefully progression!).


----------



## allforthegirl

jammers77 said:


> pdxmom, sometimes it takes a little bit for that period to start. For me, it was a day after the second shot. At the time of the second shot I was 13, and by the time I went to have blood work done three or four days later, I was at 0 and was bleeding at that time. I've read that some ladies have gotten theirs a couple of weeks after arriving at 0. Don't hesitate to ask your doctor if it's worrying you. That's what they're there for.
> 
> AFM I didn't realize I hadn't put the pic up. Doh! I did in another thread and forgot to include in this thread. I'm going to go grab more tests later this afternoon, and I'll post a pic showing progression (hopefully progression!).

GO progression GO!!

I started to bleed before I went in for my shot. I didn't bleed after I went to 0. I O'd about 7 days after a confirmed 0. So maybe that is what is going to happen with you too pdxmom. This is why I decided to start charting. I don't like to be in the dark, I WANTED to know what was happening for me. I am sure everything will work our well for you!!:hugs:


----------



## jammers77

I agree with you, allforthegirl. I've been charting for years as my form of birth control, but after my ectopic experience, charting became my buddy for figuring out how things would look during the months afterward.

I'm starting to get a little excited and hopeful now. I bought another box of Answer tests today, and the test was so much darker today at 12dpo than my original squinter that I took two days ago at 10dpo.
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pdxmom

jammers77 said:


> I agree with you, allforthegirl. I've been charting for years as my form of birth control, but after my ectopic experience, charting became my buddy for figuring out how things would look during the months afterward.
> 
> I'm starting to get a little excited and hopeful now. I bought another box of Answer tests today, and the test was so much darker today at 12dpo than my original squinter that I took two days ago at 10dpo.

yaaayyyy...jammers...its a BFP....:happydance::happydance: soooo hapy for u...


----------



## Laubull

Looking good jammers


----------



## allforthegirl

Looks like a great progression!! Time to get bloods and follow up with dr. This such great news. I can't wait for mine!! :wohoo:


----------



## LeahMSta

Congratulations Jammers!!!


----------



## jammers77

Calling in tomorrow to see what to do. They usually don't schedule appts till 8 weeks, so I guess maybe I should tell them I miscarried last month. What do you think?


----------



## LeahMSta

jammers77 said:


> Calling in tomorrow to see what to do. They usually don't schedule appts till 8 weeks, so I guess maybe I should tell them I miscarried last month. What do you think?

It doesn't hurt to mention it. I think it is pertinent.


----------



## pdxmom

Jammers I think u shud tell them Hun...they'll just call u in earlier...and thts always Gud right?..and if they don't ur anyways prepared for the 8th week thingie


----------



## Rachel613

Jammers....just have to say again how happy I am for you!!! This is going to be your sticky bean!!

Second....I really think you should politely demand to get blood work done!!! If I remember correctly, you've had two miscarriage so that should warrent early blood work. After 1 miscarriage my doctor started doing early blood work and ultrasounds when we found out we were pregnant the second time. If it will make you feel better and less stressed I say DEF go for it!!!!!


----------



## Nlinn99

I am new to this thread but just wanted to say Congrats Jammers!! All the BFP's give me hope and keep me going. Keep us posted!!


----------



## pdxmom

wooohooo...im estatic.:happydance:...doc called and my levels r down to 1!!!!!!!!!!:dance: so relieved tht this nightmare is over...i know i must b totally sounding like a witch but im just happy tht my body is doing its job...now i get back to taking my prenatals and folic acid...n by the time i realise it ill b back in the ttc bandwagon....go meeee!!!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## Nlinn99

pdxmom said:


> wooohooo...im estatic.:happydance:...doc called and my levels r down to 1!!!!!!!!!!:dance: so relieved tht this nightmare is over...i know i must b totally sounding like a witch but im just happy tht my body is doing its job...now i get back to taking my prenatals and folic acid...n by the time i realise it ill b back in the ttc bandwagon....go meeee!!!!!!:wohoo:

PDXmom, so happy for you!!:happydance:Send me some low numbers good luck for tomorrow!!


----------



## pdxmom

Nlinn99 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> wooohooo...im estatic.:happydance:...doc called and my levels r down to 1!!!!!!!!!!:dance: so relieved tht this nightmare is over...i know i must b totally sounding like a witch but im just happy tht my body is doing its job...now i get back to taking my prenatals and folic acid...n by the time i realise it ill b back in the ttc bandwagon....go meeee!!!!!!:wohoo:
> 
> PDXmom, so happy for you!!:happydance:Send me some low numbers good luck for tomorrow!!Click to expand...

lots and lots of luck and pos vibes your way hun....we r all in this together and we r all gonna b bump buddies very soon...:hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Congrats PDXmom!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

pdxmom said:


> wooohooo...im estatic.:happydance:...doc called and my levels r down to 1!!!!!!!!!!:dance: so relieved tht this nightmare is over...i know i must b totally sounding like a witch but im just happy tht my body is doing its job...now i get back to taking my prenatals and folic acid...n by the time i realise it ill b back in the ttc bandwagon....go meeee!!!!!!:wohoo:

That is very great news! *Congrats!!*:wohoo:


----------



## allforthegirl

Nlinn99 said:
 

> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> wooohooo...im estatic.:happydance:...doc called and my levels r down to 1!!!!!!!!!!:dance: so relieved tht this nightmare is over...i know i must b totally sounding like a witch but im just happy tht my body is doing its job...now i get back to taking my prenatals and folic acid...n by the time i realise it ill b back in the ttc bandwagon....go meeee!!!!!!:wohoo:
> 
> PDXmom, so happy for you!!:happydance:Send me some low numbers good luck for tomorrow!!Click to expand...

Wont be too much longer and you will be with us on the negative train, then on the ttc wagon, then the bump ride!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jammers77

pdxmom said:


> wooohooo...im estatic.:happydance:...doc called and my levels r down to 1!!!!!!!!!!:dance: so relieved tht this nightmare is over...i know i must b totally sounding like a witch but im just happy tht my body is doing its job...now i get back to taking my prenatals and folic acid...n by the time i realise it ill b back in the ttc bandwagon....go meeee!!!!!!:wohoo:

You don't sound like a witch, though I admit I felt the same way. It's totally normal to feel that way. Glad you have gotten through this and can get back to working on replenishing your vitamins and preparing to TTC!:happydance:


----------



## autigers55

Congrats jammers on the bfp!!

Congrats pdxmom on your levels being down to 1!!


----------



## Rachel613

pdxmom said:


> wooohooo...im estatic.:happydance:...doc called and my levels r down to 1!!!!!!!!!!:dance: so relieved tht this nightmare is over...i know i must b totally sounding like a witch but im just happy tht my body is doing its job...now i get back to taking my prenatals and folic acid...n by the time i realise it ill b back in the ttc bandwagon....go meeee!!!!!!:wohoo:


hahaha your so cute!! "Go meeee" :haha:
Thats such great news!!!!! Super happy for you!!!! It's a nice feeling to get to start your vitamins again I bet!!
I'm on my way to the doctor in 30 seconds. Hoping we are on the same schedule!!! :flower:


----------



## jammers77

Rachel613 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> wooohooo...im estatic.:happydance:...doc called and my levels r down to 1!!!!!!!!!!:dance: so relieved tht this nightmare is over...i know i must b totally sounding like a witch but im just happy tht my body is doing its job...now i get back to taking my prenatals and folic acid...n by the time i realise it ill b back in the ttc bandwagon....go meeee!!!!!!:wohoo:
> 
> 
> hahaha your so cute!! "Go meeee" :haha:
> Thats such great news!!!!! Super happy for you!!!! It's a nice feeling to get to start your vitamins again I bet!!
> I'm on my way to the doctor in 30 seconds. Hoping we are on the same schedule!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Good luck, Rachel!!! Can't wait for your news!


----------



## pdxmom

all the best Rachel....lets get bak in the game...
Was super happy to wake up to my alarm clock and temp this morning...hehehhe...and then even more happier wen i took my prenatals and folic acid after breakfast...dh thinks ive gone off the other side.....


----------



## Nlinn99

HCG came back today at 55...sigh...I thought for sure it would be more but I am hanging in there and taking any decrease as good :winkwink: Going out of town for the next week so hopefully they let me skip a week. Hope all you lovely ladies are doing great:flower:

Natasha


----------



## pdxmom

Oh Hun...as u said any decrease is Gud...I'm sure the next test ull b all clear..it's great tht ur going on a break... Get refreshed n come back feeling all Gud for a fresh start


----------



## chig

Gwenylovey said:


> chig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renzalxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Gweny
> All good here thanks for your message... three weeks to go!, been a long slog since 2010so very excited indeed.
> Hoping your travelling well sweets - You certainly deserve your little forever bear too and looking forward to hearing your good news on here soon x
> 
> Hi Renzalxx!!! It has been so long since I have been on the message board. You are definitely getting close to the finish line now. Wishing you an easy delivery to a healthy baby! We have all been through so much together and sharing our stories and glad to know that there can be a happy ending!
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies that have had to go through an ectopic pregnancy recently. Just know that there is hope for all of us after MTX.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Chig!! How are you doing? Almost there yourself! So exciting :)Click to expand...

Hello ladies!! I am hanging in there and ready to meet my little girl or boy!! I still have 6 more weeks until my due date, but I know that time will go by realy quick! I still get nervous thinking about what if there is something wrong with the baby due to the MTX, but I have to stay positive!! 

I hope you ladies are enjoying this time as much as I am...I still can't believe sometimes that this is finally happening for me, so I try to enjoy it as much as I can.:winkwink:

I came across this article and I thought I would share it with all the other ladies that are going through ectopic pregnancies and worried about their chances.

https://www.babycenter.com/204_diff...nception_20130319:2&pe=MlVCZXFwenwyMDEzMDMxOQ..


----------



## jammers77

Nlinn99 said:


> HCG came back today at 55...sigh...I thought for sure it would be more but I am hanging in there and taking any decrease as good :winkwink: Going out of town for the next week so hopefully they let me skip a week. Hope all you lovely ladies are doing great:flower:
> 
> Natasha

A decrease is a decrease! Yippee!!


----------



## jammers77

Got an U/S scheduled for Apr. 2, bloodwork on Apr. 4. They're calling me in some prenatal vitamins today. Gah, I hope they don't make me sick. I've been taking the over the counter prenatals since last July, and they don't bother me a bit, but I remember the prescription ones bothering me. I'm already burping up a "spoiled Fritos" flavor that I used to burp when I was pregnant with my boys. It tastes like you took a bag of Fritos corn chips, doused them with milk and set them in the sun to sour. NASTY!!!

It's feeling more real, and I'm just praying that we can see something by Apr. 2. I'll be 6w1d then. I know we won't be able to see a HB, but I hope we can see the fetal pole at least.


----------



## LeahMSta

Oh jammers....How exciting!! I hope that they are able to see your little bean clearly and are able to give you some peace of mind. I was wondering though, when you originally got your BFP, were you more excited or worried? I feel like when and if we are so lucky as to get one, I can't trust it for another 2 weeks to a month. I imagine that there are a lot of emotions when it happens and I would love to hear about your experience.


----------



## Nlinn99

I have everything possible crossed for you Jammers!!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am just so excited today!! I have officially had my first opk today so that means that I am half way through my second cycle towards a healthy baby! Time just seems to be flying by for me. I wish this for everyone on this thread, whether you are waiting for numbers to go to 0, or for your three months to go by, or for those that have pg to wait through, or even for those that are just about to deliver their healthy babies. Let us have the time go quickly for us that want the time to go by. Just wish I could push pause on other things.....


----------



## Nlinn99

allforthegirl said:


> I am just so excited today!! I have officially had my first opk today so that means that I am half way through my second cycle towards a healthy baby! Time just seems to be flying by for me. I wish this for everyone on this thread, whether you are waiting for numbers to go to 0, or for your three months to go by, or for those that have pg to wait through, or even for those that are just about to deliver their healthy babies. Let us have the time go quickly for us that want the time to go by. Just wish I could push pause on other things.....

Allforthegirl-you are so upbeat and I love it!! I get in that "poor me" mode sometimes:growlmad: Thanks so much for all the encouragement and Congrats on the OPK. Those things are so hard to read. I was a crazy woman saving them and comparing all month, but now I wish so hard that I could even pee on one..the irony!!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Nlinn99 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I am just so excited today!! I have officially had my first opk today so that means that I am half way through my second cycle towards a healthy baby! Time just seems to be flying by for me. I wish this for everyone on this thread, whether you are waiting for numbers to go to 0, or for your three months to go by, or for those that have pg to wait through, or even for those that are just about to deliver their healthy babies. Let us have the time go quickly for us that want the time to go by. Just wish I could push pause on other things.....
> 
> Allforthegirl-you are so upbeat and I love it!! I get in that "poor me" mode sometimes:growlmad: Thanks so much for all the encouragement and Congrats on the OPK. Those things are so hard to read. I was a crazy woman saving them and comparing all month, but now I wish so hard that I could even pee on one..the irony!!!! Keep us posted!!!Click to expand...

That is so ever nice of you to say!! With these times of sadness that we endure that have landed us in this thread can be quite daunting. I like to try and see a silver lining on things. I have been doing a lot of soul searching and spiritual growth, so I thought I would share some of the silver linings in my life. Sometimes that is all we need to bring up our days.

What you don't know is that I had a bad morning. Just one of those days that everything was making me mad. :blush: I was yelling at my kids about everything while I was trying to figure out why my hotmail account was hacked!! Apparently there was a mass email sent out, but to no one on my email contact lists..... :dohh:

Though the moment I saw the possibility of a LH surge, that just made my day and I decided to rid myself of these negative things that were weighing me down. I am feeling better now. :thumbup:

I too love to poas. I will probably test 3-4 times today.:blush: I am also charting so that will help me feel like I have some control. Though once we resume TTC again I will be letting go of all of that and just go with the flow. 

It is weird though, I do have to confess that it feels weird not TTC right now. I feel fine, which is deceiving, cause I know that my lvs aren't up to par yet. I just want to get it on!! :sex:


----------



## pdxmom

allforthegirl...ditto girl...as my numbers hit 1 and even tho its just been 2 days tht ive started taking my vitamins it already feels weird tht im not trying...in my head im like....i feel absolutely fine....jjeeezzz


----------



## pdxmom

i wonder how rachel is doin??she too had blood work done yday..hope shes had a decrease too...hmmm


----------



## jammers77

LeahMSta said:


> Oh jammers....How exciting!! I hope that they are able to see your little bean clearly and are able to give you some peace of mind. I was wondering though, when you originally got your BFP, were you more excited or worried? I feel like when and if we are so lucky as to get one, I can't trust it for another 2 weeks to a month. I imagine that there are a lot of emotions when it happens and I would love to hear about your experience.

I was VERY worried. Still am.

As a matter of fact, for you ladies who have gone on to have your rainbow babies, do you remember having back cramping in the very beginning? I haven't had any spotting (I did with last month's chemical), but my back has cramped almost all day. I still have the PMS-like cramping in the front, but the back cramping has really alarmed me. It's normal for me to have back cramping with PMS, and it feels similar to that. It's not excruciating, but it's uncomfy enough that I'm considering a heating pad for a few minutes. Also, I had some back cramping at 10-11dpo that went away, then came back at 13dpo, and now today at 16dpo it's back.

I've done no heavy-duty housework today or yesterday either to have caused it. Trying to just drink my water and relax!:shrug:


----------



## pdxmom

jammers take it easy and just relax...dont think too much too tho...i know thts really not quite likely but try...


----------



## JPARR01

Being crampy is VERY normal. I was super crampy in the very beginning and en it stopped at like 6 weeks old so Nd then came back around 11-12 weeks. Then when I hit the end i was always having cramps. It is just the baby growing and your belly making room. I know it is so hard to not worry after losing our angels and then having the methotrexate n top of it.... My advice, just RELAX and enjoy THIS moment. One day at a time. Have faith. Xoxo


----------



## Rachel613

Chig that is a great article. Thank you so much for posting it for everyone!! Keeps me optimistic!
Allforthegirl - your so close! And I agree with Nlinn99 you are a great optimistic role model :) 

So I spoke with my doctor's office today. My numbers are officially ZERO!!!!! :happydance:

The doctor said that he could also tell on the ultrasound that I am going to ovulate soon and out of my right side, which is the side I had my ectopic. Obviously he said not to try, espeically because it was coming from that side. I have to call him as soon as my period starts because we will start doing tests!!! Ok so now I have a few questions for you that I forgot to ask him:

1. They said my progesterone is 0.9 - that seems really low to me. I asked the nurse and she didn't have an answer, other than your body is still adjusting itself after the ectopic. Don't you think I should get on progesterone????? Or should I not start demanding progesterone until I get my work up, since we won't be trying anyway??

2. Now that my numbers are back down to 0, I can start taking pre-natals again right? He didn't say anything about folic acid....should I ask for a prescription of that or just get over the counter?

Thanks ladies so much for all the support!!!! Seriously would be going insane without everyone :flower:


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel613 said:


> Chig that is a great article. Thank you so much for posting it for everyone!! Keeps me optimistic!
> Allforthegirl - your so close! And I agree with Nlinn99 you are a great optimistic role model :)
> 
> So I spoke with my doctor's office today. My numbers are officially ZERO!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> The doctor said that he could also tell on the ultrasound that I am going to ovulate soon and out of my right side, which is the side I had my ectopic. Obviously he said not to try, espeically because it was coming from that side. I have to call him as soon as my period starts because we will start doing tests!!! Ok so now I have a few questions for you that I forgot to ask him:
> 
> 1. They said my progesterone is 0.9 - that seems really low to me. I asked the nurse and she didn't have an answer, other than your body is still adjusting itself after the ectopic. Don't you think I should get on progesterone????? Or should I not start demanding progesterone until I get my work up, since we won't be trying anyway??
> 
> 2. Now that my numbers are back down to 0, I can start taking pre-natals again right? He didn't say anything about folic acid....should I ask for a prescription of that or just get over the counter?
> 
> Thanks ladies so much for all the support!!!! Seriously would be going insane without everyone :flower:


yaaayyy rachel...so happy for u :happydance:
U can toally start taking prenatals and folic acid...over the counter ones shud b fine...
i dont know abt the progestrone thing...i mean if uve not yet ovulated it shud b low anyways right??i think only your progestrone levels after uve ovulate shud ditermine if u have low progestrone levels or not...i dono..i mayb wrong tho...so pls correct me anyone :dohh: :shrug:


----------



## JPARR01

All the girls I k ow that took progesterone took it the first day of their BFP. That is what their docs had them do. Yay for ZERO!!


----------



## jammers77

JPARR01 said:


> Being crampy is VERY normal. I was super crampy in the very beginning and en it stopped at like 6 weeks old so Nd then came back around 11-12 weeks. Then when I hit the end i was always having cramps. It is just the baby growing and your belly making room. I know it is so hard to not worry after losing our angels and then having the methotrexate n top of it.... My advice, just RELAX and enjoy THIS moment. One day at a time. Have faith. Xoxo

Thank you. I keep having this warm sensation-type feeling like bleeding is gonna start. Ugh, it's awful. What's really reassuring though is pregnancy test today was just as dark as the control line. Holding on to that "one day at a time," like you said.

Rachel, so glad you hit zero finally!!! I'm sure you're over the moon! I'm not sure about the progesterone thing, either. Does sound awfully low, but I've no idea really. I'd just ask your doctor when you do follow-up. And yeah since you're at zero, you can start folate. I just bought OTC folate (800mcg was mine) and took two a day. I've heard of some ladies taking up to 4mg a day, but my doctor said that wasn't necessary. He said one 800mcg tablet plus some healthy eating would right it in no time (but I did take double tablets just to be on the safe side).


----------



## pdxmom

Actually y i say after ovulations is bcos my doc does check my prog levels after every ovulation ard day 21 or 25 depending on ovulation ...basically 7 days after ovulation to c whether i ovulated and whether the levels were high enuf not only for a pregnancy but also for a healthy ovulation


----------



## allforthegirl

jammers77 I too remember with all my healthy PG that I had lots of cramping! It is totally normal like JPARR01 said. I am sure everything is just fine, but totally understand your worry. I am sure I will be the same!!


----------



## jammers77

I have another question for you ladies. I'm sorry. I'm a pitiful sight tonight.

I went to the ER because the pain was just really worrying me. Ends up I have a UTI, and the ER doctor said that my HCG for 4w2d was very low and he suspects miscarriage is impending. They did a transvaginal ultrasound and saw nothing. My hCG was 439.7. Is that really too low? I've seen the chart on this site, but now he's making me worried that I am indeed going to lose this one, too.

Does anyone have any hcg numbers that they can share around the 4w mark that I can compare? High or low, I don't care. I'm just trying to prepare myself in case I am going to lose it.


----------



## JPARR01

What were your numbers today?


----------



## JPARR01

Oh duh, I see it. How many DPO are you today?!


----------



## JPARR01

Here were my numbers ----->

*10DPO 
HCG- 14
Progesterone- 10.2

12DPO
HCG- 43
Progesterone- 12

17DPO
HCG- 603
Progesterone- 12.6*


----------



## jammers77

JPARR01 said:


> Here were my numbers ----->
> 
> *10DPO
> HCG- 14
> Progesterone- 10.2
> 
> 12DPO
> HCG- 43
> Progesterone- 12
> 
> 17DPO
> HCG- 603
> Progesterone- 12.6*

Oh, honey, thank you. That makes me feel so much better!!!! My hcg was 439.7 for 4w2d (16dpo). That number configured for 17dpo would compare to your 17dpo number. Oh good golly, where on earth did that doctor get that 439.7 at 16dpo is too low? And a transvaginal ultrasound at 16dpo surely wouldn't show up would it? I'm trying to hold onto some hope here!!

No matter what, I'm counting on God's grace. I have nothing else to cling to at this point!

If anyone else has numbers I can compare, bring them on! I need data! Doggone, I'm way too analytical. No wonder I'm such a worry wart.


----------



## allforthegirl

jammers77 It is still very early and it doesn't seem your numbers are that low. But I would go to your Dr and ask for a every 2 day hCG test to make sure numbers are increasing. 

For my my Dr said that since I have had a potential ectopic that it was necessary to have a hCG test every two days as soon as I get a BFP and an early ultrasound to make sure that the sack was in the right place. 

P.S. an ER Dr is not a OB/GYN, they are more about emergent issues!!

So far it sounds A-ok!! 

keep us posted!!


----------



## JPARR01

Oh hun, your numbers are GREAT!!!! I have no idea why the hell that doc would say that to you. I promise your numbers are great for 16dpo. xoxo


----------



## jammers77

allforthegirl said:


> jammers77 It is still very early and it doesn't seem your numbers are that low. But I would go to your Dr and ask for a every 2 day hCG test to make sure numbers are increasing.
> 
> For my my Dr said that since I have had a potential ectopic that it was necessary to have a hCG test every two days as soon as I get a BFP and an early ultrasound to make sure that the sack was in the right place.
> 
> P.S. an ER Dr is not a OB/GYN, they are more about emergent issues!!
> 
> So far it sounds A-ok!!
> 
> keep us posted!!

I'm calling my OB tomorrow to schedule a follow-up 48-hour blood test. I'm feeling a bit better now after reading about numbers that are similar to mine, knowing that those ladies had their babies. I am SO glad that I have BaB and you wonderful ladies to get support. If I didn't, I'd be a basketcase right now. :hugs: 

Thank you, wonderful ladies!!! I'll keep you updated. In the meantime, I get the joy of taking an antibiotic for this UTI infection and trying to choke down yogurt to balance out the good germs in my gut. Yuck.


----------



## JPARR01

Take acidophilus. xoxo


----------



## Gwenylovey

jammers77 said:


> I have another question for you ladies. I'm sorry. I'm a pitiful sight tonight.
> 
> I went to the ER because the pain was just really worrying me. Ends up I have a UTI, and the ER doctor said that my HCG for 4w2d was very low and he suspects miscarriage is impending. They did a transvaginal ultrasound and saw nothing. My hCG was 439.7. Is that really too low? I've seen the chart on this site, but now he's making me worried that I am indeed going to lose this one, too.
> 
> Does anyone have any hcg numbers that they can share around the 4w mark that I can compare? High or low, I don't care. I'm just trying to prepare myself in case I am going to lose it.

Jammers, those numbers are perfect and right where they should be! My numbers at 11 DPO were 20 and at 13 DPO were 88. Then I went out of town and didn't get tested until about 20 DPO and they were about 2800 at that point. I know that doctors like to see around 100 at 14 dpo and then doubling, so 439 for 16 DPO is excellent!! That ER doc has no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## jammers77

I talked to my OB this afternoon. There WAS a misunderstanding at the ER somehow. I don't know if maybe there was another pregnant lady there or what, but the ER doc got something wrong.

My OB told me that hCG is not a good way to determine how a pregnancy is going. And since I've had an ectopic, he explained that a repeat beta wouldn't tell him a thing, because hCG can double or even triple with an ectopic just like it would for a regular pregnancy. Obviously, his concern is to rule OUT an ectopic, and the only way to do that, he explained, was through ultrasound at the 6 week mark. He said that the radiologist report for the transvaginal I had at the ER reported that the uterine lining was thick (this was not the case for my ectopic in May), and he said that was a good sign to him that it's an intrauterine pregnancy and not ectopic. (Shew!![-o&lt;)

So I guess I'm doing the waiting game again. I'm not cramping today like I was yesterday. I've not used the heating pad, and I've not taken Tylenol. I've got 12 more days to go till the ultrasound. It won't get here soon enough, I can guarantee that. lol


----------



## allforthegirl

jammers77 see that Dr was on crack!

I am so very happy that you got very good news, well I think it is very good news. I too had no lining either at the time they suspected mine. So YAAAYYYY to a think lining! Ooo I have good feelings about this one!! :wohoo:


----------



## jammers77

I have a good feeling too, allforthegirl. Keeping my fingers crossed, for sure!

How are the rest of you ladies? Any plans for the weekend? I'm gonna go get some supplies I need to make some Mexican this weekend. Nothing sounds good to me right now except for tacos, nachos, and salsa. lol My boys and I like to watch Duck Dynasty, so I hope there are some reruns of that this weekend. We could watch it every day! We have a little Easter celebration at our church tomorrow for the kids, and that's always fun.


----------



## Dee1989

Hi all again i am back after a while but have been checking every week. Congrats to the new beautiful babies and also BFP'S :) and sorry to all the new losses, all I can say is this group is the place to be with so many wonderful ladies here to help, listen and share.

I currently have lost count of how long we have been TTC now, roughly on 27 months now taking out the ectopic and miscarriage. Currently waiting on AF which was due 4 days ago, I know she will come I seem to go perfect for 4-5 months, every 29 days then i get an odd one that can last 35 days so just have to wait. 

From earlier posts my ectopic was May 2010 then exactly one year later a miscarriage in May 2011, May is slowly coming back again and im pretty scared of what may happen that month, never know could be 3rd time lucky, can only pray.

Looking forward to reading new updates and wish all the best to you all x


----------



## jammers77

Dee, good to see you posting again! May will be the anniversary of my ectopic, too (first year). It happened on Mother's Day, and I don't think that I will ever be able to truly have a full heart on Mother's Day in the future.

My cycles vary in length, too. It's a pain in the tush, because my ovulation time is always unpredictable. lol But I guess it keeps me on my toes.

I'm crossing my fingers that third time is the charm for you. I miscarried last month and so far this month things are going well. I've learned that pregnancy after a loss (or multiple) changes how you look at new pregnancies. Gone are the naive days I had when I was pregnant with my boys. Looking back on that time, concern about miscarriage was just a small blip on the map. And now it's an every day, all day worry.

Looking forward to seeing you post about a BFP soon!!! HUGS to you!


----------



## jammers77

Ugh. I'm back right where I started again. You ladies remember that I went to the ER last Wednesday for some back cramping and was diagnosed with a UTI and they told me my hCG was on the low side.

Well, I was only able to take three days' worth (of a seven day round) of Macrobid (the antibiotic), because it made my body go insane. I had horrible fast heartrate (100 just sitting doing nothing, and easily hit 120 just getting up out of my chair and walking 30 paces to the kitchen), the worst anxiety I've ever had--so bad I thought I was going insane, edema in my legs, and after Saturday night's dose, I felt like I was getting bronchitis. I haven't taken anymore since Sat. night, so I called in today at the OB office to see if they wanted to prescribe something else to finish off the course. AND I'm having the back cramping again, so the nurse talked to the doctor. He (different OB than I usually see, as mine was on call at the hospital) said that the culture from the UTI after two days hadn't grown (whatever that means), and said that 3 days on the antibiotic should've been enough. And since I am having cramping again (which really feels like muscle soreness, not PMS cramps), he wanted me to have another beta hCG run. So now I've gotta wait till tomorrow to see if the numbers are ok. They mentioned again the worry about something gone wrong. Great.

This roller-coaster riding stuff is for the birds. I just want to be like these normal pregnant girls that you see at the OB's office who get pregnant at the drop of a hat and have no problems whatsoever. But I guess I'll just deal with the cards I'm dealt!


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh girl, this sucks I am sorry that things are going so ruff! Please let us know what happens!! :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

Oh hun.. I really think you have nothing to worry about. The cramping is totally normal.. back, sides, etc... I hope you get a good night sleep. Keep us posted.


----------



## LeahMSta

Thinking of you tonight jammers. Hope all is well and the callback is with a perfectly lovely number that helps ease your worries!


----------



## jammers77

Thank you, lovely ladies. You don't know what your words mean. Well, yeah, you probably do know, because you've been through your own versions of agony, too.

I put on a pantiliner last night because while I was sitting watching TV, I felt like something came out. You know, that odd feeling in the hoohah when you start your period? So I ran to the bathroom, found yellowish-green EWCM. Very stretchy like fertile CM but with color. Things have been moist down there ever since. I keep having sporadic cramps on my left side this morning along with warm waves down below like the cramps are going to bring on AF bleeding.

I was a mess last night. Boohoo crying, DH kneeling beside my chair holding me. Praying, but not knowing what really to pray for. Having the verse, "My grace is sufficient for thee," pop into my head afterward. It calmed me down. I'm dealing, but the uncertainty is driving me bananas. It's 8.40am right now, and supposedly the nurse is supposed to call first thing (they start seeing patients at 9) to let me know what the beta results are.

I'll update when I hear more. Hopefully they won't wait till this afternoon to call. Lowe's is supposed to deliver a new washer to me today--great timing during all this, eh? lol Gotta throw a little crazy into the madness.


----------



## jammers77

I just got the call. My number was 2581, and using this calculator, it told me that the doubling time was 47 hours, which is really good.

I asked the nurse about my cramping and feeling like I'm going to start my period, and she said it "could" mean miscarriage, but since my hCG is so good, she's hopeful that it's just the uterus growing and giving me stretching pains.

I guess I'm just borrowing trouble too early. It's hard not to after two losses in 9 months! She told me to drink a glass of water an hour (ugh) and stay off my feet. My ultrasound appt for next Tuesday is still on. Seven more days.


----------



## allforthegirl

jammers77 said:


> I just got the call. My number was 2581, and using this calculator, it told me that the doubling time was 47 hours, which is really good.
> 
> I asked the nurse about my cramping and feeling like I'm going to start my period, and she said it "could" mean miscarriage, but since my hCG is so good, she's hopeful that it's just the uterus growing and giving me stretching pains.
> 
> I guess I'm just borrowing trouble too early. It's hard not to after two losses in 9 months! She told me to drink a glass of water an hour (ugh) and stay off my feet. My ultrasound appt for next Tuesday is still on. Seven more days.

Great news :dance:

Now with my second PG was the worst for me for cramping. I had nasty growing pains. Come to think of it I have it with all of mine, just ht e second was the worst. Funny thing that I never thought the cramping before was a bad thing. With that being said because of this ectopic I may just see it differently. I just hope I will still look at the cramps as baby is growing and all is good vs worry about having another ectopic until proven otherwise.


----------



## JPARR01

What kind of nurse says that?! How does she know that it is the start of a MC.... I would def be having words with your doc office. Cramping is totally normal. I had tons of it! In fact, when I was about 11 weeks preggo and I SEVERE cramps... like those sharp sharp sharp running type of cramps. Called up and they reassured me it was ligament stretching which is totally normal. Just relax hun. What was your HCG today?


----------



## JPARR01

Oh I see the number. LOL duh


----------



## LeahMSta

We are so happy for you jammers! I hope that the cramps give way soon. At least for a bit so you can celebrate!


----------



## jammers77

JPARR01 said:


> What kind of nurse says that?! How does she know that it is the start of a MC.... I would def be having words with your doc office. Cramping is totally normal. I had tons of it! In fact, when I was about 11 weeks preggo and I SEVERE cramps... like those sharp sharp sharp running type of cramps. Called up and they reassured me it was ligament stretching which is totally normal. Just relax hun. What was your HCG today?

Yeah, I thought it was kind of odd her saying that, too. lol Seeing that I've not been seen, she can't say one way or another. Most docs here tell it both ways. I've dealt with that in the ER and in doctor's offices.

As for today, I'm insanely wet. I've been wearing a pantiliner and am already on a second. I hope to goodness this is normal. lol I don't remember this with my other two pregnancies.

Trying my best to relax. I'm a big ole worry wart!


----------



## allforthegirl

jammers77 said:


> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> What kind of nurse says that?! How does she know that it is the start of a MC.... I would def be having words with your doc office. Cramping is totally normal. I had tons of it! In fact, when I was about 11 weeks preggo and I SEVERE cramps... like those sharp sharp sharp running type of cramps. Called up and they reassured me it was ligament stretching which is totally normal. Just relax hun. What was your HCG today?
> 
> Yeah, I thought it was kind of odd her saying that, too. lol Seeing that I've not been seen, she can't say one way or another. Most docs here tell it both ways. I've dealt with that in the ER and in doctor's offices.
> 
> As for today, I'm insanely wet. I've been wearing a pantiliner and am already on a second. I hope to goodness this is normal. lol I don't remember this with my other two pregnancies.
> 
> Trying my best to relax. I'm a big ole worry wart!Click to expand...

I was so wet with a few of mine that I had to wear a liner all the way through my PG especially near the end. So yes it is very very very normal!


----------



## pdxmom

Jammers...those numbers look great sweetie...i know its easier said than done...take a deep breath and TRY to relax....as allforthegirl said loads of discharge is quite common...ive had friends of mine off this forum too whove had lots of cm while pg and went on to have prefectly healthy babies...all the best honey...stay positive...


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry I haven't posted here for a while, been über busy since Ruben arrived. 4 at home now is haaaaard work lol :haha:

Jammers - I think your numbers are great hun. With this pregnancy after my ectopic I had insane cramping for the whole of first tri, not to mention spotting too. They were the exact same symptoms I had with the ectopic and I was beside myself in the early weeks as you are now. They don't do betas over here unless and ultrasound shows a suspected ectopic, but I did have 3 early scans before 10 weeks which showed healthy progress and which later turned into little Ruben who arrived almost 4 weeks ago.

Jparr - I can't believe Addison is almost a year old already :)

Hope all you others ladies are well :hugs:


----------



## jammers77

Thank you all again for giving me some relief regarding the CM. 
baby_maybe, congrats on your newest bundle!!


----------



## sandyhen85

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind, but I thought this might be the best place for a question I am desperately trying to get answered. How long after the shot should hcg levels start dropping? I had one shot last Wednesday but hcg yesterday had gone from 840 to 726 so I had to have another shot....the doctor has said that if my levels don't drop significantly by tomorrow I will need surgery...this is the last thing I want and hoping to find out how long it looks others. I hope to actually join this thread properly in the future, but if I have to pay for surgery our trying for a baby will have to be put on hold until we get our savings replenished.....this is why I really don't want surgery.....thanks for any advice ladies much appreciated x x


----------



## allforthegirl

sandyhen85 said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind, but I thought this might be the best place for a question I am desperately trying to get answered. How long after the shot should hcg levels start dropping? I had one shot last Wednesday but hcg yesterday had gone from 840 to 726 so I had to have another shot....the doctor has said that if my levels don't drop significantly by tomorrow I will need surgery...this is the last thing I want and hoping to find out how long it looks others. I hope to actually join this thread properly in the future, but if I have to pay for surgery our trying for a baby will have to be put on hold until we get our savings replenished.....this is why I really don't want surgery.....thanks for any advice ladies much appreciated x x

First of all I am very sorry you landed yourself with us.:cry: Though you have found yourself some very supportive ladies on this thread and many have gone on to already holding their forever babies!!:baby:

Your Dr is right. If your numbers go down significantly enough then you run a chance of losing your tube or where ever it has attached. It can be life threatening if not treated properly. 

With that being said some women on here (pls correct me if I am wrong ladies) had their number drop slowly and have to get a second shot like you, but their numbers drop a lot faster afterwards.

Though I find it strange you had the second shot so soon. Most of us were to wait a week or more before the second shot were given.... of course unless numbers went vs going down. I was told that it was normal to see a slight jump around day 7 after the shot, but after that it would go down significantly.

I sure do hope you can go without surgery. I don't know how long it takes to recover from that, but I am sure one of the other ladies can help you with that. We are here for you if you need any support.:flower: All the best wishes :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

Hi Sandy...sorry tht u had to get the shot hun...:hugs:
like allforthegirl said im also a little suprised tht they gave u the second shot before seeing your numbers on day 7....numbers r likely to go up ard day 4 and then start to lower and u shud c a at least a 15% drop by day 7...anyways now tht uve got the second shot i guess they will b checking your numbers again on day 7 from the 2nd shot and then take into account whether there has been at least a 15% drop...hopefully tht will b the case with u and u wont need surgery...i understand ur not wanting surgery...fx u wont need one :hugs:


----------



## sandyhen85

Thanks for the replies ladies.....I have no idea why they gave me a second shot after 5 days, I hadn't even realised they should wait a week.i dont even know wat i should be looking out for, maybe ive passed the sac already....my mc last year was further along so the sac was rather big, but i was just 6 weeks wen i had the shot last week...they never actually saw the sac on my scans either...I'll get my levels checked again tomorrow and will let you know the outcome thanks again x x


----------



## Nlinn99

I am so happy to report that my doctor called today and said I was negative on the HCG:wohoo: I am so excited and feel ready to put this behind me! I got an invitation to a baby shower today for a co-worker and the irony of all of this is this week would have been my due date if from my first miscarriage in September. I am keeping my chin up and ready to start taking all my vitamins! Just a question, did anyone else have breast pain after hitting zero on the HCG? I have noticed this since my first m/c and D&C I will have to ask my Dr..Best of luck ladies and thanks for all the support!! Natasha


----------



## allforthegirl

I think I may have ya, but I just brushed it off. I am sure it is just hormonal...

Congrats of the 0! That is very exciting!! :dance:


----------



## pdxmom

Nlinn99 said:


> I am so happy to report that my doctor called today and said I was negative on the HCG:wohoo: I am so excited and feel ready to put this behind me! I got an invitation to a baby shower today for a co-worker and the irony of all of this is this week would have been my due date if from my first miscarriage in September. I am keeping my chin up and ready to start taking all my vitamins! Just a question, did anyone else have breast pain after hitting zero on the HCG? I have noticed this since my first m/c and D&C I will have to ask my Dr..Best of luck ladies and thanks for all the support!! Natasha

Yaaayyy natasha....:loopy: just wait and watch how fast the rest of the waiting goes by...i cant believe im aready 5 weeks down...2 after i got a 0..Abt the bbs...i did experience sensitivity alot...but i didnt think too much of it bcos i was just so happy abt the normal count...


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi there
Welcome to all the new ladies on the thread and i am very sorry to read about your losses.

There is definately light at the end of the tunnel as i was here when this thread originated and i am happy to report that we welcomed our dear little girl - Meiske Lily (pronounced May-ska) into the world on Sunday 24th March via emergency C Section.
She is just the most precious gift and we are sooooo in love.

Dont give up hope ladies, your forver baby is around the corner and I for one will be keeping my eye out for your BFPs on here down the track.

xxx love and baby dust xxx
 



Attached Files:







053.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Laubull

Ahhhhhh Renzal! CONGRATULATIONS! She is simply perfect and what a lovely name too 

How are you feeling? Why did you have to have an emergency c-section? If you don't mind me asking!

So happy for you 

x


----------



## baby_maybe

:happydance: yay renzal, so happy for you she's just lovely and I adore the name too :) Massive congratulations to you and your DH :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Renzal you have a beautiful little girl! Congratulations!


----------



## jammers77

sandyhen85, I agree with the others. Odd that they didn't wait longer than 5 days, but then again I'm no doctor. Hopefully this second shot will give you the boost you need. I too needed a second shot because my number stalled at 13 if I remember right--such a LOW number!!!

Renzal, congrats on the wee one! Glad you are ok and on the mend!


----------



## autigers55

Sorry to those that had to join us. :hugs: I know it doesn't seem like it now, but there is light at the end of this horrible tunnel. :)

Congrats renzal, she is beautiful!!


----------



## pdxmom

Congratulations Renzal!!!!! shes gorgeous....U give all of hope tht all this pain and heartbreak tht we r goin thro now will soon b forgotten wen we get our rainbow babies :) god bless


----------



## LeahMSta

Ladies.....I need some opinions here and I feel a bit goofy even asking this. DW tested early last cycle got a BFN at 12 dpo and then had AF. Seems pretty normal right? Now, I don't know if I have eptopic PTSD and we are both loosing our minds or what is happening.....
About 15dpo DW started having pretty decent nausea so we assumed we should brace for a big ugly cycle. (sometimes for her it is quite heavy and makes her kind of puny like having the flu) Her cycle was weird. It started and stopped on the first day was barely 5 days long (7 is normal) and she is getting sick but only in the evenings. She has even been woken up and had to be sick night before last. She keeps complaining that she has cramps like she is still on her cycle but they are really mild and just enough to make her uncomfortable but not painful. Am I insane for thinking we should test again? I hope I don't sound crazy because I feel like she had her cycle, temps dropped, game over. It has been over a week though and she is still complaining of the same things. Help. I feel a little looney.


----------



## pdxmom

Leah dont want to frighten u or anything but my pregnancy in february was detected jus tlike this...i took a test at 12dpo..got a bfn and then got wat i thought was my period on the exact day expected...then on wat i thought was cd3 i stil had all my af cramps tht along with the new metallic taste in the mouth thingie...then later had some spotting tht very day whihc was odd for me bcos i had finished my period ( at least thts wat i thought...it was s total of 3 days ) just being curious i took a opk on day 9 and showing a beaming positive...dono wat made me take a hpt only to find a bfp...sadly enuf it didnt stay cos i had got an hsg done while not knowing i was preggers...i wud say theres no harm just doin a test... i mean theres nothing to lose...ull only know better...keep us updated...


----------



## LeahMSta

Thank you for at least making me feel less crazy for wondering. I'm worried about even mentioning testing again because I don't want DW to panic but I can't shake the feeling. Knowing that you have had similar circumstances makes me feel like I have "back up" for even thinking this way. I think I am just going to have her test in the morning. It can At least put my mind at ease if nothing else.


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't think there is anything wrong with testing again. If it will make you feel better then do it. but if it still comes back BFN and still having these crazy things then I would talk with your Dr and see what he/she says about it. GL my dear, FX!!


----------



## Renzalxx

Laubull said:


> Ahhhhhh Renzal! CONGRATULATIONS! She is simply perfect and what a lovely name too
> 
> How are you feeling? Why did you have to have an emergency c-section? If you don't mind me asking!
> 
> So happy for you
> 
> x

Thanks Laubull

Not long for you now...eeeeeek how exciting!! 

I was induced a few days early due to some spotting i was experiencing and finally after 10 hours i was fully dilated and able to start pushing but lil bubbies head couldnt fit through my pelvis so i had her via c section... OOOWWWWWWCH! thank goodness for epidurals hey hehe hehe So worth it, i would do it all over again in a heartbeat!

Keep us posted chicken, i will be keeping an eye out for your happy story xxx


----------



## Laubull

Renzal, I know, where has the time gone!! 4 weeks left at work and under 7 until EDD, I cannot wait to meet my baby, boy or girl I don't care, I just want it to be healthy 

I am sorry to couldn't deliver naturally but most importantly your beautiful little girl is here, so happy for you 

x


----------



## PreshFest

Congrats renzal!!! Love the name :)


----------



## jammers77

LeahMSta said:


> Ladies.....I need some opinions here and I feel a bit goofy even asking this. DW tested early last cycle got a BFN at 12 dpo and then had AF. Seems pretty normal right? Now, I don't know if I have eptopic PTSD and we are both loosing our minds or what is happening.....
> About 15dpo DW started having pretty decent nausea so we assumed we should brace for a big ugly cycle. (sometimes for her it is quite heavy and makes her kind of puny like having the flu) Her cycle was weird. It started and stopped on the first day was barely 5 days long (7 is normal) and she is getting sick but only in the evenings. She has even been woken up and had to be sick night before last. She keeps complaining that she has cramps like she is still on her cycle but they are really mild and just enough to make her uncomfortable but not painful. Am I insane for thinking we should test again? I hope I don't sound crazy because I feel like she had her cycle, temps dropped, game over. It has been over a week though and she is still complaining of the same things. Help. I feel a little looney.

I've heard of this happening to ladies here at BnB. It definitely doesn't hurt to test again. It could be a fluke due to some funky hormonal thing going on. If she is pregnant, a cheap dollar test should show up nicely. I wouldn't think she'd need to buy one of those early tests. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Renzalxx said:


> Hi there
> Welcome to all the new ladies on the thread and i am very sorry to read about your losses.
> 
> There is definately light at the end of the tunnel as i was here when this thread originated and i am happy to report that we welcomed our dear little girl - Meiske Lily (pronounced May-ska) into the world on Sunday 24th March via emergency C Section.
> She is just the most precious gift and we are sooooo in love.
> 
> Dont give up hope ladies, your forver baby is around the corner and I for one will be keeping my eye out for your BFPs on here down the track.
> 
> xxx love and baby dust xxx

Congratulations Renzal!!! She is absolutely beautiful! So happy for you :) xoxo


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I am finally on my last cycle ladies!! Now only 26 days until we can proceed with caution.... Oooo :wohoo: Time went quite fast, faster than I thought it would. TWW seems so much longer LOL


----------



## jammers77

allforthegirl said:


> OMG I am finally on my last cycle ladies!! Now only 26 days until we can proceed with caution.... Oooo :wohoo: Time went quite fast, faster than I thought it would. TWW seems so much longer LOL

Yippee!!:happydance:


----------



## Rachel613

Hey ladies! Just came back from vacation from Cozumel. It was amazing!!! Exactly what i needed!! We had an ocean front house on the water, didn't leave the house for the whole 10 days. Just read, relaxed, swam, drank a little, and didn't think about babies for the entire trip! I feel so much better now and ready to start again :) Also, I started my period the day after we got home. Perfect timing!!!! Getting my HSG test done on Monday or Tuesday....I hope it doesn't hurt!

Renzal, congratulations!!!!! She is beautiful and what a pretty name!!! What are the origins/meaning of that name? So happy for you!!! Thanks for making us all feel more hopeful!

Jammers, how are you doing? Everything still going ok with the sticky bean???


----------



## autigers55

That's great news allforthegirl!!


----------



## pdxmom

Yaaayyyy thts awesome news allforthegirl :) this time will fly soon and and ull soon show us your beautiful bfp pics :)


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel613 said:


> Hey ladies! Just came back from vacation from Cozumel. It was amazing!!! Exactly what i needed!! We had an ocean front house on the water, didn't leave the house for the whole 10 days. Just read, relaxed, swam, drank a little, and didn't think about babies for the entire trip! I feel so much better now and ready to start again :) Also, I started my period the day after we got home. Perfect timing!!!! Getting my HSG test done on Monday or Tuesday....I hope it doesn't hurt!
> 
> Renzal, congratulations!!!!! She is beautiful and what a pretty name!!! What are the origins/meaning of that name? So happy for you!!! Thanks for making us all feel more hopeful!
> 
> Jammers, how are you doing? Everything still going ok with the sticky bean???

Hi Rachel....so glad u had a nice vacation...totally deserved and required break.... :flower: and wow on getting tht af too...Im still waiting on her to show her face...started some spotting today but only wen i wipe....First of i dono how many things tht this miscarriage would have changed in my cycle...Ive never had spotting before af...shes always just showed up...well lets c :shrug:


----------



## jammers77

Aww, Rachel, so glad you got your much-needed and much-deserved vacation!!! I'm so glad it left you feeling rested and refreshed. Sometimes we just need to get away for a bit, get our minds reset. I'm sure you and your OH must feel so much better.

Thanks for asking about me! I had an ultrasound on Tuesday. As soon as she stuck the wand up my hoohah (gotta laugh, that stuff is just hideous lol), we saw a little beanie and a blipping heartbeat. Right from the get-go! I was measuring 2 days behind (at 5w6d), and the hb was 95. I've read conflicting reports on 95 being normal or on the low side, but the tech told us that everything looked great and that the hb was just right for how baby was measuring. Then yesterday I had my first OB appt for all the blood work and the gonorrhea swab. Ugh. In spite of hubby being my only partner, they still have to do that. Can't help but feel a little insulted, but I know it's just standard protocol so I swallow my feelings. lol I may have another u/s in 4 weeks--the ARNP I saw wasn't certain, but said they might want to do another one since the one on Tuesday was so early. I'm feeling pretty good--the back cramping is still there, and I talked to her about it, and she said I would feel that for a while, but it should be reducing in intensity as time goes on. She was right--it has. Last night, hubby made himself a fried egg sandwich for dinner (he was late getting home from work and the boys and I didn't leave him leftovers hehehe), and the smell was awful. Eggs bothered me with my youngest son.

I hope how soon you will be experiencing these things too, and all of the rest of these beautiful ladies here.

LeahMSta, looking for an update from you. Hope you gals are ok.


----------



## pdxmom

So girls i need some help...some girls on another thread im on have taken fertilaid and fertilcm and have gone ahead to get bfps...i was thinking of trying tht from now itself so tht it works itself in my body by the time im ready to start trying...ive read online tht u shud not take fertilaid with clomid ( which i was on both the times i got preggers ) so i was thinking tht i could take the fertilaid and cm now up until the time my doc prescribes clomid...wat u do think?? do u think it would still interfere with eachother?? any thoughts on this would b helpful...thanks :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

I honestly don't know. I don't even know what these things are, I have heard about them though.

But if I started having issues getting PG then I may look further into those things and try anything I could to bring this little one into this world.

Let us know what your plans are...


----------



## pdxmom

So at last :witch: showed today....gosh wat a relief...first bleed/af after i got the shot....thank god....:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

pdxmom said:


> So at last :witch: showed today....gosh wat a relief...first bleed/af after i got the shot....thank god....:happydance:

Woot woot!! :wohoo:


----------



## LeahMSta

Sorry about the delay in posting. Dw tested and it was negative as we expected. We both felt a little silly for even being worried but now we can breathe. See.s it is just a tummy virus or something that she was dealing with. We started insemination for this cycle a couple of days ago. We were going to SMEP but our donor had some stuff going on today so it will be an almost SMEP. This is our 13th month of ttc. We are just going to hope that it is our last one too.


----------



## jammers77

Viruses can really make cycle symptoms go wonky. Glad that she's ok!


----------



## Rachel613

PDX - yah for AF!!! We are on a very close schedule together! How long do you have to wait now to TTC? 

Jammers - amazing that you saw the heart beat right away! What an incredible experience that must have been!! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way for the healthiest easiest 9 months possible!!! 

So my HSG test is scheduled for this Thursday. It's at 2:30PM, should I go back into work afterwards? or will I be in pain? thoughts?!! I'm so excited to start the investigatory process into all my troubles :)


----------



## alleysm

Rachel613 said:


> PDX - yah for AF!!! We are on a very close schedule together! How long do you have to wait now to TTC?
> 
> Jammers - amazing that you saw the heart beat right away! What an incredible experience that must have been!! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way for the healthiest easiest 9 months possible!!!
> 
> So my HSG test is scheduled for this Thursday. It's at 2:30PM, should I go back into work afterwards? or will I be in pain? thoughts?!! I'm so excited to start the investigatory process into all my troubles :)

Everyone is different but for me it was very painful. I took off work the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Rachel613

Alley - Thanks for the info! I see on your signature that you had HSG and found out your left tube was blocked. Was that because of your ectopic? Did they do anything to un-block it?? 

Hope you get your BFP soon!!!


----------



## alleysm

It most likely was due to ectopic. Its blocked at the uterus so nothing can be done.


----------



## chig

Renzalxx said:


> Hi there
> Welcome to all the new ladies on the thread and i am very sorry to read about your losses.
> 
> There is definately light at the end of the tunnel as i was here when this thread originated and i am happy to report that we welcomed our dear little girl - Meiske Lily (pronounced May-ska) into the world on Sunday 24th March via emergency C Section.
> She is just the most precious gift and we are sooooo in love.
> 
> Dont give up hope ladies, your forver baby is around the corner and I for one will be keeping my eye out for your BFPs on here down the track.
> 
> xxx love and baby dust xxx

She is beautiful!!!:baby: Congratulations to you and your husband! I am glad that you are doing well and are finally able to hold your precious daughter in your arms. 

I am so excited for my day to come soon. Three more weeks until my due date!! I am counting down now... :wacko:


----------



## baby_maybe

Ahhh chig, won't be long hunni. Can't wait to hear you news :)


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel613 said:


> PDX - yah for AF!!! We are on a very close schedule together! How long do you have to wait now to TTC?
> 
> Jammers - amazing that you saw the heart beat right away! What an incredible experience that must have been!! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way for the healthiest easiest 9 months possible!!!
> 
> So my HSG test is scheduled for this Thursday. It's at 2:30PM, should I go back into work afterwards? or will I be in pain? thoughts?!! I'm so excited to start the investigatory process into all my troubles :)

Hey,yes we r.... we both got the shot of feb 25....as per the 3 mths wait time i can start trying from 25th may i guess ( i though have been considering waiting an extra mth )... i have a dr appointment on 16th of april...lets c wat he has to say...what abt u?? all the best with your hsg test...wen i got it done it was not too bad actually...i just felt alot of pressure...but i coudl move and and do everything normaly soon after...

Jammers so happy tht u got the c the heartbeat without any wait...must have been such a thrillng moment...stay healthy and happy hun :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

Congrats Renzal! She is beautiful!


----------



## ectopicpast

Hey there...so sorry for your loss...i actually had a methotrexate injection just sat for my second ectopic pregnancy (1st one also treated with methotrexate). My first dr. (1st ectopic told me to wait 6 months before TTC. I'm glad I got a second opinion because you only have to wait 3 months...some women can successfully conceive after 2 with no birth defects. it is chemo so it will attack any new cells in your body and it does stay in your system for about 2 months I believe (i think they want one normal cycle after this). Hope this helps...i totally know what you are feeling...you want to start right away again! But just remember you could be doing harm to any new baby that would begin growing too soon. Good luck to you!


----------



## allforthegirl

ectopicpast said:


> Hey there...so sorry for your loss...i actually had a methotrexate injection just sat for my second ectopic pregnancy (1st one also treated with methotrexate). My first dr. (1st ectopic told me to wait 6 months before TTC. I'm glad I got a second opinion because you only have to wait 3 months...some women can successfully conceive after 2 with no birth defects. it is chemo so it will attack any new cells in your body and it does stay in your system for about 2 months I believe (i think they want one normal cycle after this). Hope this helps...i totally know what you are feeling...you want to start right away again! But just remember you could be doing harm to any new baby that would begin growing too soon. Good luck to you!

Gosh girl I am sorry you had to go through this horrible thing twice!!:hugs: I hope things work out for you really soon :baby::flower:


----------



## jammers77

ectopicpast, so sorry this has hit you twice now. Virtual hugs to you for your rainbow baby!!


----------



## ectopicpast

Thanks you guys...I think the toughest thing is that they dont think we can conceive naturally anymore since i've had an ectopic on each side :( We are already saving for IVF in hopes that we may have some luck with this...have any of you heard of conceiving naturally after bilateral ectopics?


----------



## jammers77

ectopicpast said:



> Thanks you guys...I think the toughest thing is that they dont think we can conceive naturally anymore since i've had an ectopic on each side :( We are already saving for IVF in hopes that we may have some luck with this...have any of you heard of conceiving naturally after bilateral ectopics?

I haven't known anyone who's had an ectopic on each side, so I can't say one way or another. But there's always hope, hon. Hold on to that.


----------



## libbyloulou

Congratulations Renzal! What a beautiful baby you have! X


----------



## baby_maybe

Libby, hi :wave: How are you and the gorgeous triplets doing?


----------



## allforthegirl

Did any of you get crazy excited in their last cycle before TTC again? I feel I can't stop thinking about it, I am having a huge issue with trying to not to let things slip. This is crazy!!! :wacko:


----------



## baby_maybe

I definitely did, in fact I think I might of ttc a little bit earlier than I should have, but Ruben turned out just fine :)


----------



## allforthegirl

baby_maybe said:


> I definitely did, in fact I think I might of ttc a little bit earlier than I should have, but Ruben turned out just fine :)

That is my worry for sure. I kind of have a feeling that I wouldn't mind LOL :dohh: DH is definitely the one that is going to be in charge this cycle :dohh:

I am so very glad that your LO is doing well!! Did you have one shot or two shots the first day? Did you personally have to get a second dose?


----------



## pdxmom

i think im goin bonkers already just after 1 cycle of over..i still have at least another 6 weeks to strt ttc but im already soo excited...


----------



## baby_maybe

allforthegirl said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> I definitely did, in fact I think I might of ttc a little bit earlier than I should have, but Ruben turned out just fine :)
> 
> That is my worry for sure. I kind of have a feeling that I wouldn't mind LOL :dohh: DH is definitely the one that is going to be in charge this cycle :dohh:
> 
> I am so very glad that your LO is doing well!! Did you have one shot or two shots the first day? Did you personally have to get a second dose?Click to expand...

I had 2 shots, one in each arm and although they tried to talk me into another dose a week later due to slow dropping numbers I refused and they went down eventually. It took 9 weeks I think, but I was at well over 13,000 when I got the metho.


----------



## pdxmom

baby_maybe said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> I definitely did, in fact I think I might of ttc a little bit earlier than I should have, but Ruben turned out just fine :)
> 
> That is my worry for sure. I kind of have a feeling that I wouldn't mind LOL :dohh: DH is definitely the one that is going to be in charge this cycle :dohh:
> 
> I am so very glad that your LO is doing well!! Did you have one shot or two shots the first day? Did you personally have to get a second dose?Click to expand...
> 
> I had 2 shots, one in each arm and although they tried to talk me into another dose a week later due to slow dropping numbers I refused and they went down eventually. It took 9 weeks I think, but I was at well over 13,000 when I got the metho.Click to expand...

hi baby,so did u wait 12 weeks from your first shot to ttc or did u wait 12 weeks after your numbers hit 0??


----------



## baby_maybe

Well I had the shot on the 5th march and i got my bfp on the 2nd July. I think my first af was around the end of April, then I had another at the end of may and the one that was due in June didn't arrive.


----------



## pdxmom

WOW tht sounds lovely... shows us light :)


----------



## Rachel613

Hey ladies! Just got done with my HSG test. Wow, when they first shoot the dye into you it kills! Thankfully my husband was there and I got to squeeze his hand! But as soon as its over it was fine. I got to see the x-rays right away and they said my tubes are pretty much clear. They side my right side, where i had the ectopic, looks swollen a bit, but they said it was ok and that i could still definitely ovulate from that side and get pregnant. Yah!! And actually, ever since the ectopic my right side has been a little crampy and after the HSG it feels totally fine. I feel like it unclogged it abit...maybe?!?! 

Next test is Monday....they want us to bd on Sunday night and then I come in Monday to check how the sperm and c/m get along. So that should be a fun one :) Weird I am excited for all this testing :)


----------



## jammers77

Rachel613 said:


> Hey ladies! Just got done with my HSG test. Wow, when they first shoot the dye into you it kills! Thankfully my husband was there and I got to squeeze his hand! But as soon as its over it was fine. I got to see the x-rays right away and they said my tubes are pretty much clear. They side my right side, where i had the ectopic, looks swollen a bit, but they said it was ok and that i could still definitely ovulate from that side and get pregnant. Yah!! And actually, ever since the ectopic my right side has been a little crampy and after the HSG it feels totally fine. I feel like it unclogged it abit...maybe?!?!
> 
> Next test is Monday....they want us to bd on Sunday night and then I come in Monday to check how the sperm and c/m get along. So that should be a fun one :) Weird I am excited for all this testing :)

Glad your HSG went well. lol Your next test sounds quite funny! That's a test that I think might kill the mood for some people, but hubby and I would get quite a kick out of it! Quite unconventional, it sounds, but you're on your way to getting some answers and getting that much closer to having a belly that expands for nine months!:happydance:


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel613 said:


> Hey ladies! Just got done with my HSG test. Wow, when they first shoot the dye into you it kills! Thankfully my husband was there and I got to squeeze his hand! But as soon as its over it was fine. I got to see the x-rays right away and they said my tubes are pretty much clear. They side my right side, where i had the ectopic, looks swollen a bit, but they said it was ok and that i could still definitely ovulate from that side and get pregnant. Yah!! And actually, ever since the ectopic my right side has been a little crampy and after the HSG it feels totally fine. I feel like it unclogged it abit...maybe?!?!
> 
> Next test is Monday....they want us to bd on Sunday night and then I come in Monday to check how the sperm and c/m get along. So that should be a fun one :) Weird I am excited for all this testing :)

Rachel...gud job on the hsg... 1 step closer to tht bump :happydance: and yes ive been thro the sperm and cm getting along test as well..my doc told us to bd in the morning 2 hrs prior to the test...it was the weirdest wen the nurse came in to check my pressure looked at my charts and asked me " have u had intercourse 2 hrs before this appointment." gosh im telling ya i felt my ears turn red... but well it wa all worth it wen the doc checked and said there were plenty of them alve and kicking ard.. i was so realived after tht test...i got my first bfp tht very mth... :winkwink: all the best to u too hun...its all slowly but steadily falling into place :hugs:


----------



## schultzie18

Hello ladies,
I had my ectopic back in December. I had to have the methotrexate shot. I am so worried if I can conceive again... I plan on going to the doctors in July if I don't get my BFP by then. I am sorry for anyone that has to go through this!!! I know how much it hurts... Also, does anyone get pain when you ovulate?


----------



## pdxmom

Hi schultzie, i didnt really feel my ovulations after my first ectopic back in july last yr....but after the mtx shot in feb...i had severe cramping and pains during ovulation...was scared at first but after seeing the difference in temp i realised tht those were ovulation pains so ya i do get pains during ovulation after ive had the mtx shot


----------



## allforthegirl

I too noticed some discomfort just before O. Though I am not sure if it is because of the shot or my endo. But yes I do, though I definitely noticed more this last cycle then before.


----------



## Nlinn99

Hi Girls!!! Rachel- Yeah!!! so excited that your HSG went well I was thinking about you today. Keep us posted on your progess. Jammers - hows the LO? any new news? AFM- I talked with my doctor and will be doing some progersterone testing this week. I am convinced that something is wrong in that department. I unfortunatly was called to jury duty in May so cannot travel for my dr appts. Its okay my DH and I decided we need a little time to heal 2 loses so soon shook us up a bit. I also was referred to a Reproductive Endocrinologist so will see how that one goes. I will do my HSG in June. I will keep you all posted. To any new ladies so sorry for your loss, I am so glad I found this site for support it really helps..

Renzel - congrats!!! that baby is beautiful!!

Natasha:flower:


----------



## Kellen

Hello, everyone:

Just wanted to drop a note of encouragement. Feb 19, 2012 I was admitted into the ER with a suspected miscarriage. I was then diagnosed as an ectopic growth in my right ovary. I was given two injections of metho and told to wait three cycles before trying again.

In May 2012 I finally had my third normal cycle. On May 20th I began to have O pains so DH and I dtd every day for the next four days. Then on June 9th (4 days after AF was due) I took a POAS. It was positive. All at once I was thrilled and terrified. Every pain in my abdomen sent shivers of horror down my spine. Was it a sign of another ectopic pregnancy? We saw our baby's heartbeat at 8 weeks, and again at 12 weeks. We found out that we were having a girl at 20 weeks. The day she became viable to survive on the outside my grandfather passed away.

At 38 weeks and 4 days at 3:27am my water broke. After 28 hours of labor Teagen Elvarae was born at 7:01am on February 5, 2013. She weighed 8lb 8oz and was 21 1/2in long. Unfortunately she decided to stop breathing and was whisked away to the NICU where she fought off an unknown infection for six days when she finally came home with us. She is now a healthy two month old whom is wiggling on my lap.

Even though the ectopic experience scarred me in ways I will never fully be able to express it did bless me with an amazing baby girl. So I applaud all of you who are ttc and sympathize with your losses. Just know that there is hope.


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellen said:


> Hello, everyone:
> 
> Just wanted to drop a note of encouragement. Feb 19, 2012 I was admitted into the ER with a suspected miscarriage. I was then diagnosed as an ectopic growth in my right ovary. I was given two injections of metho and told to wait three cycles before trying again.
> 
> In May 2012 I finally had my third normal cycle. On May 20th I began to have O pains so DH and I dtd every day for the next four days. Then on June 9th (4 days after AF was due) I took a POAS. It was positive. All at once I was thrilled and terrified. Every pain in my abdomen sent shivers of horror down my spine. Was it a sign of another ectopic pregnancy? We saw our baby's heartbeat at 8 weeks, and again at 12 weeks. We found out that we were having a girl at 20 weeks. The day she became viable to survive on the outside my grandfather passed away.
> 
> At 38 weeks and 4 days at 3:27am my water broke. After 28 hours of labor Teagen Elvarae was born at 7:01am on February 5, 2013. She weighed 8lb 8oz and was 21 1/2in long. Unfortunately she decided to stop breathing and was whisked away to the NICU where she fought off an unknown infection for six days when she finally came home with us. She is now a healthy two month old whom is wiggling on my lap.
> 
> Even though the ectopic experience scarred me in ways I will never fully be able to express it did bless me with an amazing baby girl. So I applaud all of you who are ttc and sympathize with your losses. Just know that there is hope.

Thank you for that!!


----------



## JPARR01

Just wanted to share with ya girls, my lil pickle is 1 year old today!
 



Attached Files:







photo-14.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7









photo-15.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## allforthegirl

JPARR01 said:


> Just wanted to share with ya girls, my lil pickle is 1 year old today!

Beautiful!! :angel: Happy Birthday!!:happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Happy birthday to Addison jparr, can't believe it's her birthday already, I remember the countdown to her being born, crazy! She's just beautiful :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

JPARR01 said:


> Just wanted to share with ya girls, my lil pickle is 1 year old today!

Congratulations JPARR and happy birthday to your beautiful little girl! I also just wanted to thank you for starting and continuing to check in on this thread that has given so many of us support and hope during difficult times :)


----------



## LeahMSta

I love how full of hope and forever babies this thread is this morning. It has put a giant smile on my face just seeing proof that no matter how far away it may seem there is hope. Thank you ladies for sharing. And JPARR, you're daughter is beautiful. :)


----------



## pdxmom

Happy Birthday to the beautiful addison :) and like leah said this thread really shows us the light at the end of the tunnel...thanks u ladies :)


----------



## Rachel613

Is anyone on Clomid? Or ever been on clomid? 
My doctor wants me to start next month along with progesterone. Even though I ovulate regularly, he says because of the two miscarriages and my somewhat irregular flow it will help speed things along.
Excited to try it, I've heard a lot of success stories! But a little bit sad that it has come to this....I never thought in a million years we would not get pregnant naturally. But staying positive....who cares how it happens as long as it happens!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have heard lots talk about it, but have never used it my self. I don't know much about it at all though. Glad you are getting the support you need right now!!

AFM I should be Oing any day now. As soon as I do only 14 more days until AF and then we are TTC. I am just so happy!! I now know that my DH is getting excited too. Things are falling into place, I love it!!


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel613 said:


> Is anyone on Clomid? Or ever been on clomid?
> My doctor wants me to start next month along with progesterone. Even though I ovulate regularly, he says because of the two miscarriages and my somewhat irregular flow it will help speed things along.
> Excited to try it, I've heard a lot of success stories! But a little bit sad that it has come to this....I never thought in a million years we would not get pregnant naturally. But staying positive....who cares how it happens as long as it happens!!!

Hey Rachel...i was on clomid for both my pregnancies...though i was ovulating it was not gud enuf and with a 50mg dose i was gud...the first pregnancy i got preggers on the 4th round of clomid and in the 2nd with the 1st round...i love tht drug...didnt give me any side effects just a slight headache just the first mth... go for it... :hugs: u have u go the clear to start trying after this cycle???


----------



## pdxmom

allforthegirl said:


> I have heard lots talk about it, but have never used it my self. I don't know much about it at all though. Glad you are getting the support you need right now!!
> 
> AFM I should be Oing any day now. As soon as I do only 14 more days until AF and then we are TTC. I am just so happy!! I now know that my DH is getting excited too. Things are falling into place, I love it!!

yayyy tht your almost there...i can imagine how excited u r...tho i can start ttc only from end of next mth im already excited tht 2 mths will b done in a week....:happydance:


----------



## Rachel613

pdxmom said:


> Rachel613 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone on Clomid? Or ever been on clomid?
> My doctor wants me to start next month along with progesterone. Even though I ovulate regularly, he says because of the two miscarriages and my somewhat irregular flow it will help speed things along.
> Excited to try it, I've heard a lot of success stories! But a little bit sad that it has come to this....I never thought in a million years we would not get pregnant naturally. But staying positive....who cares how it happens as long as it happens!!!
> 
> Hey Rachel...i was on clomid for both my pregnancies...though i was ovulating it was not gud enuf and with a 50mg dose i was gud...the first pregnancy i got preggers on the 4th round of clomid and in the 2nd with the 1st round...i love tht drug...didnt give me any side effects just a slight headache just the first mth... go for it... :hugs: u have u go the clear to start trying after this cycle???Click to expand...

haha "I love that drug" - it sounds like it worked amazingly for you! Wow! That's great to hear! I didn't realize you already had kids! (I'm sure you mentioned it, but I am having a spacey kind of day) How old are they?

I'm nervous to even say this, as I know people have strong opinions about it, but yes he gave us the go ahead to TTC again. I took everyone's comments seriously and actually got a second opinion from another Fertility Specialist, after several tests he agreed with my FS's plan. I hope everyone will support our decision to do as the doctor says! :flower:


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel613 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel613 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone on Clomid? Or ever been on clomid?
> My doctor wants me to start next month along with progesterone. Even though I ovulate regularly, he says because of the two miscarriages and my somewhat irregular flow it will help speed things along.
> Excited to try it, I've heard a lot of success stories! But a little bit sad that it has come to this....I never thought in a million years we would not get pregnant naturally. But staying positive....who cares how it happens as long as it happens!!!
> 
> Hey Rachel...i was on clomid for both my pregnancies...though i was ovulating it was not gud enuf and with a 50mg dose i was gud...the first pregnancy i got preggers on the 4th round of clomid and in the 2nd with the 1st round...i love tht drug...didnt give me any side effects just a slight headache just the first mth... go for it... :hugs: u have u go the clear to start trying after this cycle???Click to expand...
> 
> haha "I love that drug" - it sounds like it worked amazingly for you! Wow! That's great to hear! I didn't realize you already had kids! (I'm sure you mentioned it, but I am having a spacey kind of day) How old are they?
> 
> I'm nervous to even say this, as I know people have strong opinions about it, but yes he gave us the go ahead to TTC again. I took everyone's comments seriously and actually got a second opinion from another Fertility Specialist, after several tests he agreed with my FS's plan. I hope everyone will support our decision to do as the doctor says! :flower:Click to expand...

Unfortunately i dont have kids...i lost both pregnancies...its really great tht your doc gave u the go ahead...everyone is different and have their own opinions but u have to make your decision...can u tell me the tests tht your doc ran to give u the go ahead...the reason i ask is bcos i have my doc appointment tomorrow and we r goin to talk abt wats next... mayb i can aks him to run some tests for me as well... then ill be dtd too :flower:


----------



## Rachel613

pdxmom - I am so sorry, what a stupid question of me to ask!! I think I was confusing you with someone else and am so busy I didn't put two and two together. I am a jerk. SOOOO sorry!! 

I will ask them which tests they ran when they did the blood work....but the main test was the HSG. Whenever I see the doctor I forget all my questions I want to ask him, its so frustrating. But I will try to remember to ask next time!!


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel613 said:


> pdxmom - I am so sorry, what a stupid question of me to ask!! I think I was confusing you with someone else and am so busy I didn't put two and two together. I am a jerk. SOOOO sorry!!
> 
> I will ask them which tests they ran when they did the blood work....but the main test was the HSG. Whenever I see the doctor I forget all my questions I want to ask him, its so frustrating. But I will try to remember to ask next time!!

Dont stress over it...its fine... :flower: do u remember whether your doc check for your folate levels??


----------



## Rachel613

I have no idea. Usually they just take me blood and I don't even know what its for. But now that I am saying all this out loud, it sounds ridiculous that i don't ask what its for and the results. I just know that they tell me if they results are not normal. But I can ask them! Why do you ask about that? Do you think there is something wrong with your folate levels?


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel613 said:


> I have no idea. Usually they just take me blood and I don't even know what its for. But now that I am saying all this out loud, it sounds ridiculous that i don't ask what its for and the results. I just know that they tell me if they results are not normal. But I can ask them! Why do you ask about that? Do you think there is something wrong with your folate levels?

Oh basically y i ask is bcos mtx shot basically depletes our body of folate and therefore we r asked to wait the certain amt of time to try again...now tht your doc has given u the go ahead i was just wondering if i shud ask my doc too to check my folate as u and me had got the shot on the same day 25th feb...


----------



## allforthegirl

*Rachel613* weren't your numbers really low and they only geave you a single shot though right? Also Your FS told you to continue to take folic acid while on the MTX right? What *pdxmom* and I are wondering is there is a chance that our number went back to a normal level early. I know you trust your FS so if you feel comfortable with trying again there is nothing wrong with that, we all have to take that chance that no matter when we try that we may MC again.


----------



## pdxmom

Actually i think rachel had 2 shots...the second a week after her first...
i on the other had have had just one shot....the reason im asking abt the folic levels is bcos if her has actually gone up so well which will b great then mine shud too cos i got my first shot on the same day as she did.... then mayb i can think of ttc from later next mth instead of waiting till the end of june to start


----------



## allforthegirl

Man I must be the one having a nutty day... sorry my brain is off.... too many stories to keep track of for my brain :haha: That makes sense pdxmom. So you only had one shot? I had two shots on the first day. That is why I am going to wait the full three cycles, plus we get to go spa-ing during my fertile time, kind of celebration. If I was like you then I would ask for a folate test. It doesn't hurt, and least you will know where you stand!!


----------



## Rachel613

pdxmom said:


> Rachel613 said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea. Usually they just take me blood and I don't even know what its for. But now that I am saying all this out loud, it sounds ridiculous that i don't ask what its for and the results. I just know that they tell me if they results are not normal. But I can ask them! Why do you ask about that? Do you think there is something wrong with your folate levels?
> 
> Oh basically y i ask is bcos mtx shot basically depletes our body of folate and therefore we r asked to wait the certain amt of time to try again...now tht your doc has given u the go ahead i was just wondering if i shud ask my doc too to check my folate as u and me had got the shot on the same day 25th feb...Click to expand...

ohhh ok I see! Yes he told me to take folic acid, I didn't put the two together....folate = folic acid. Seriously had a crazy day!! whewww glad its over!!! Yes PDX is right, I had two shots. But again, I'm not sure if they checked my folate levels. All i know is that my FS and the second opinion doc did blood work and ultrasound and gave me the go ahead. I asked my doctor several questions about effecting eggs, if the mtx is still in my system, etc. and he assured me it was all good. I really don't know why there is a difference in opinion with my doctor vs. ALL the other doctors. But it wouldn't hurt PDX to ask for the folate check. I told my doctor I wanted a second opinion because all my friends doctors said you HAD to wait 3 months, he understood. At the end of the day, we are their customers, they usually should do what you ask!! :)

Again, I really don't want to upset anyone.....this is not my opinion, I am simply just doing what the doctor said was ok to do. I am not in any way saying the other doctors are wrong, if anything I am concerned they are right which is why I asked another doctor. Right now, I feel best putting all my eggs in his basket! haha no pun intended although works great in this situation :haha:


----------



## pdxmom

its great tht uve got the go ahead rachel...im really happy for u...ill make to to speak to my doc abt all of this tomorrow... do any of girls have anything i should definitely ask my doc abt??im just trying to get my questions together...any advise wud b appreciated :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

You are not upsetting me any love!! :flower: You do what you feel is right!!


----------



## pdxmom

Dr app went well today...he said i can start trying once this cycle finishes...basically 5 weeks of waiting to go...i asked him abt the 3 mths wait so he said basically its a 90 day cycle which is a 13 week wait ....well lets c...as of now its all gud :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

pdxmom said:


> Dr app went well today...he said i can start trying once this cycle finishes...basically 5 weeks of waiting to go...i asked him abt the 3 mths wait so he said basically its a 90 day cycle which is a 13 week wait ....well lets c...as of now its all gud :happydance:

:wohoo: great news!! So when does the exact day start for you with TTC? All three of us may be on the 1st trimester together (Rachel, PDX and I) Wouldn't that be exciting?


----------



## pdxmom

Thats such an awesome thought all... bless u for saying tht...may it come true...:hugs:
I complete 12 weeks of wait on 20th may... i know its seems far of now if i mention the date but im sure itll b here faster than i realise it .... very excited... :dance: wat abt u? when is your date to start ttc?


----------



## schultzie18

So glad to hear you will be able to start trying again!!! I just recently started ttc again so sending :dust:


----------



## Rachel613

PDX, so glad your appointment went well!!!!! Great news!!!
Also, may 20th is basically exactly when we will start trying too! So glad to have everyone to go through this with!!! I think I would go crazy without you all!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

My 12 weeks is complete on the 26th of April. So we are good to go as soon as I am done this cycle. :wohoo: Which is CD1 should be literally May 1st. So it looks like we planned our TTC again celebration trip right at the right time! We leave on the 10th and one the way home on the 13th which will be about my O day!! 

I have to thank all you wonderful ladies for being there for me during this time. you have truly helped make this time much more bearable and helped it go quickly. *Thank you!*:friends:


----------



## Nlinn99

So great that everyone is trying again! I am seeing that the time does fly! I have an appt scheduled in June with a reproductive endochrinologist (super excited) and have been doing progesterone blood tests locally for this cycle. I am looking at trying again in June/July not sure if I will be "not scared" Is anyone else feeling this? Wanting to try but afraid?


----------



## allforthegirl

For some reason I have had some reason and I got really scared that maybe it was happening again. So I do understand.


----------



## jammers77

Nlinn99 said:


> So great that everyone is trying again! I am seeing that the time does fly! I have an appt scheduled in June with a reproductive endochrinologist (super excited) and have been doing progesterone blood tests locally for this cycle. I am looking at trying again in June/July not sure if I will be "not scared" Is anyone else feeling this? Wanting to try but afraid?

Last September when I had the all clear and thought about TTCing, I was scared to death. We BD'd only once during my fertile time because I was so worked up from the stress that I literally made myself ill. Needless to say, I didn't get pregnant. Then we stopped trying until January. I got pregnant that first cycle, had a chemical, then got pregnant the next cycle and here I am!

Maybe take some time to make sure you're ready if you're as nervous about it as I was. It was the best decision for me!


----------



## Rachel613

allforthegirl said:


> My 12 weeks is complete on the 26th of April. So we are good to go as soon as I am done this cycle. :wohoo: Which is CD1 should be literally May 1st. So it looks like we planned our TTC again celebration trip right at the right time! We leave on the 10th and one the way home on the 13th which will be about my O day!!
> 
> I have to thank all you wonderful ladies for being there for me during this time. you have truly helped make this time much more bearable and helped it go quickly. *Thank you!*:friends:

allforthegirl - that is so soon!!! Great news!!! What are you guys doing for your trip?? Seriously perfect timing!!!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

It is coming up very fast!! Though I am getting nervous because I am very crampy this cycle. I am so crampy that I had to ask my DH if he was actually 'careful' with pulling out. LOL Either that I have a nasty infection, but it doesn't feel like that either. It feels more like PMS/AF cramps like full achey going to explode feeling LOL Sorry for the description :blush:

We are planning on going to the Montana mountains to a Spa hotel there, and have a Spa retreat, two days of side by side treatments, and just the two of us. Grandma is taking our other four. :dance:


----------



## pdxmom

allforthegirl said:


> It is coming up very fast!! Though I am getting nervous because I am very crampy this cycle. I am so crampy that I had to ask my DH if he was actually 'careful' with pulling out. LOL Either that I have a nasty infection, but it doesn't feel like that either. It feels more like PMS/AF cramps like full achey going to explode feeling LOL Sorry for the description :blush:
> 
> We are planning on going to the Montana mountains to a Spa hotel there, and have a Spa retreat, two days of side by side treatments, and just the two of us. Grandma is taking our other four. :dance:

Great timing on the trip away... im sure ull make a relaxed spa retreat environment baby :winkwink:


----------



## Nlinn99

Hi ladies in need of some support. I had 3 days of blood test to look at my progesterone. I guess the lab messed up cycle day 17 did not get results and my day 20 and 21 were both 0.2. I guess my ob said I am not ovulating this month. I just hit zero hcg at the first of April not sure if my cycles just messed up??? I guess the dr said its normal to not ovulate every cycle will see what the reproductive endocrinologist says in June. I feel mixed sad I am not ovulating but maybe progesterone is the root of my miscarriages? I have been pregnant twice in the last 10 months so I had to have ovulated some times :( thanks in advance!


----------



## Nlinn99

allforthegirl said:


> It is coming up very fast!! Though I am getting nervous because I am very crampy this cycle. I am so crampy that I had to ask my DH if he was actually 'careful' with pulling out. LOL Either that I have a nasty infection, but it doesn't feel like that either. It feels more like PMS/AF cramps like full achey going to explode feeling LOL Sorry for the description :blush:
> 
> We are planning on going to the Montana mountains to a Spa hotel there, and have a Spa retreat, two days of side by side treatments, and just the two of us. Grandma is taking our other four. :dance:

I hope you have a great time! Montana is beautiful!


----------



## jammers77

Nlinn99 said:


> Hi ladies in need of some support. I had 3 days of blood test to look at my progesterone. I guess the lab messed up cycle day 17 did not get results and my day 20 and 21 were both 0.2. I guess my ob said I am not ovulating this month. I just hit zero hcg at the first of April not sure if my cycles just messed up??? I guess the dr said its normal to not ovulate every cycle will see what the reproductive endocrinologist says in June. I feel mixed sad I am not ovulating but maybe progesterone is the root of my miscarriages? I have been pregnant twice in the last 10 months so I had to have ovulated some times :( thanks in advance!

Hmm, maybe your body is still trying to get back to normal? Or maybe you'll ovulate later? It's hard to know, hon. Have you tried tracking your cycle via fertility friend? (Temps, CM, etc.) That may tell you some things between now and your appointment in June.


----------



## allforthegirl

Nlinn99 said:


> Hi ladies in need of some support. I had 3 days of blood test to look at my progesterone. I guess the lab messed up cycle day 17 did not get results and my day 20 and 21 were both 0.2. I guess my ob said I am not ovulating this month. I just hit zero hcg at the first of April not sure if my cycles just messed up??? I guess the dr said its normal to not ovulate every cycle will see what the reproductive endocrinologist says in June. I feel mixed sad I am not ovulating but maybe progesterone is the root of my miscarriages? I have been pregnant twice in the last 10 months so I had to have ovulated some times :( thanks in advance!

I agree with jammers77, your body is probably still adjusting. I also started to temp and use OPK's because I was worried what would happen to my cycles. I am sure things will start to work out soon! :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

Nlinn99 said:


> Hi ladies in need of some support. I had 3 days of blood test to look at my progesterone. I guess the lab messed up cycle day 17 did not get results and my day 20 and 21 were both 0.2. I guess my ob said I am not ovulating this month. I just hit zero hcg at the first of April not sure if my cycles just messed up??? I guess the dr said its normal to not ovulate every cycle will see what the reproductive endocrinologist says in June. I feel mixed sad I am not ovulating but maybe progesterone is the root of my miscarriages? I have been pregnant twice in the last 10 months so I had to have ovulated some times :( thanks in advance!

So did u get AF on 1st of april wen u hit 0? or r u calculating cycle day 17 on basis of hitting 0?


----------



## Nlinn99

pdxmom said:


> Nlinn99 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies in need of some support. I had 3 days of blood test to look at my progesterone. I guess the lab messed up cycle day 17 did not get results and my day 20 and 21 were both 0.2. I guess my ob said I am not ovulating this month. I just hit zero hcg at the first of April not sure if my cycles just messed up??? I guess the dr said its normal to not ovulate every cycle will see what the reproductive endocrinologist says in June. I feel mixed sad I am not ovulating but maybe progesterone is the root of my miscarriages? I have been pregnant twice in the last 10 months so I had to have ovulated some times :( thanks in advance!
> 
> So did u get AF on 1st of april wen u hit 0? or r u calculating cycle day 17 on basis of hitting 0?Click to expand...

Thanks Ladies for the help, PDXmom - I had what I think was AF on March 27, I skipped a week of blood draws due to being on vacation and when I came back I had hit negative HCG, so its kind of confusing. Jammers and Allforthegirl, I have not tried fertility friend I have an app that I follow my days, and tried to temp one month but was very frustrated with it. I appreciate the help :) and will keep you all posted hopefully I get a real AF next week. Maybe my body is tired too much for ~6months :(


----------



## pdxmom

Nlinn99 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nlinn99 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies in need of some support. I had 3 days of blood test to look at my progesterone. I guess the lab messed up cycle day 17 did not get results and my day 20 and 21 were both 0.2. I guess my ob said I am not ovulating this month. I just hit zero hcg at the first of April not sure if my cycles just messed up??? I guess the dr said its normal to not ovulate every cycle will see what the reproductive endocrinologist says in June. I feel mixed sad I am not ovulating but maybe progesterone is the root of my miscarriages? I have been pregnant twice in the last 10 months so I had to have ovulated some times :( thanks in advance!
> 
> So did u get AF on 1st of april wen u hit 0? or r u calculating cycle day 17 on basis of hitting 0?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ladies for the help, PDXmom - I had what I think was AF on March 27, I skipped a week of blood draws due to being on vacation and when I came back I had hit negative HCG, so its kind of confusing. Jammers and Allforthegirl, I have not tried fertility friend I have an app that I follow my days, and tried to temp one month but was very frustrated with it. I appreciate the help :) and will keep you all posted hopefully I get a real AF next week. Maybe my body is tired too much for ~6months :(Click to expand...

If u did have your af then i just htink its taking your body to adjust alil...sorry hun...i know this feels so bad but our bodies r strong and smart they figure their way out oo...ull get there :hugs:


----------



## Dee1989

Hi Ladies, popping in again.

I am wondering if any one here has been diagnosed with Endometriosis. I am so fed up right now with TTC and today AF started again but I was woken with horrible pelvic pain and pain in my lower back, throughout the day I have had quite severe shooting pains in my groin, I could have cried but for some reason I have never bothered to look into this. Not every AF i have this problem but I do with most and normally always at the start. It usually dies down after 2 days so I have been speaking with my mum who told me to go to the Dr. I read up about Endometriosis and I have nearly every symptom plus the fact this can cause ectopic pregnancies and early miscarriages and I have had both. Maybe i'm getting to much in my head but a trip to the Dr should answer some questions. I have no insurance here in Turkey so may have to go back to the UK. Sorry for the rant, just the more I read the more it scares me :(


----------



## allforthegirl

I was diagnoses with endo at the age of 19. I am lucky that mine has not affected TTC. I have had 4 beautiful babes!! Yes all the things can happen but it is not so unless it is more extreme. 

On the other hand this cycle I am having really bad cramps and I am not sure why. The last few cycles I have not really been all that crampy. This cycle it is bad. It started around ovulation and has not quit since. I am starting to wonder what is going on. Any other ladies here have cramping in the second half of their cycle?


----------



## jammers77

I get a lot of ovulation cramping pretty badly now after the ectopic. Not only will I have the ovulation pain, but I had consistently had pain for 2-3 days after ovulation as well. Leaves my lower abdomen feeling sore and grumpy.

Dee, I would definitely get it checked out if I were you. If it is endometriosis that is causing you the problems that you've been having, there are things that they can do to help. Let us know what you find!


----------



## allforthegirl

jammers77 said:


> I get a lot of ovulation cramping pretty badly now after the ectopic. Not only will I have the ovulation pain, but I had consistently had pain for 2-3 days after ovulation as well. Leaves my lower abdomen feeling sore and grumpy.
> 
> Dee, I would definitely get it checked out if I were you. If it is endometriosis that is causing you the problems that you've been having, there are things that they can do to help. Let us know what you find!

But I am now on 5DPO, so that is why I am starting to wonder what is going on?!


----------



## Dee1989

Thank you, I am off to Hospital in the morning as theirs no Dr's surgeries here. I don't know why I have never even though about looking into it I guess i kind of just thought it was normal to have them kind of pains as from the age of 13 I have had problems with AF which made me need to go on to the birth control pill from a young age so I will see what the Dr says tomorrow :)


----------



## Rachel613

Just got back from the doctors. They wanted me to come in after I ovulated to see which side I ovulated on and to do a postcoitel exam. I am on CD19. I haven't ovulated yet and my largest egg is 15mm which is not close to enough. The doctor said my uterine lining in also very thin, so even if I were to get pregnant this cycle it would most likely not make it. I'm really upset!

I'm not upset that we won't get pregnant this cycle, just upset that my body is so out of funk. We will start clomid next cycle and hopefully it can fix all my proplem! Until then we are not allowed to try! ughh


----------



## jammers77

Rachel613 said:


> Just got back from the doctors. They wanted me to come in after I ovulated to see which side I ovulated on and to do a postcoitel exam. I am on CD19. I haven't ovulated yet and my largest egg is 15mm which is not close to enough. The doctor said my uterine lining in also very thin, so even if I were to get pregnant this cycle it would most likely not make it. I'm really upset!
> 
> I'm not upset that we won't get pregnant this cycle, just upset that my body is so out of funk. We will start clomid next cycle and hopefully it can fix all my proplem! Until then we are not allowed to try! ughh

I'm sorry to hear of your troubles. At least your doctors are trying to find out the root of the problem. With all of these tests you're going through, you're getting closer to that light at the end of the tunnel. One day closer!!!:thumbup:



Dee1989 said:


> Thank you, I am off to Hospital in the morning as theirs no Dr's surgeries here. I don't know why I have never even though about looking into it I guess i kind of just thought it was normal to have them kind of pains as from the age of 13 I have had problems with AF which made me need to go on to the birth control pill from a young age so I will see what the Dr says tomorrow :)

Let us know what you hear! I'm hoping that maybe this is the key to your problems, and that the doctors can get you sorted soon!



allforthegirl said:


> But I am now on 5DPO, so that is why I am starting to wonder what is going on?!

Is your pain from the side you had your ectopic on? With this pregnancy, I ovulated on the right side, where I'm positive my ectopic occurred (though nothing was ever seen via ultrasound, but that side is UBER sensitive). As a matter of fact, a few weeks ago when I had my early ultrasound, the tech told me that I have a simple cyst there which makes things even MORE fun. hehehe

I just checked my 2ww symptoms for this pregnancy and my chemical I had before this. I had cramping from ovulation all the way till BFP in February (got pregnant, but chemical) and in March (got pregnant). If you check around here, you'll find that some women do that on occasion. Obviously if you're in horrific pain, have greenish discharge, etc. then you've probably got a cyst situation and will want to see your doctor. If it lets up, though, then you'll know it was just residual ovulation discomfort.


----------



## allforthegirl

Jamers77 you have to excuse my panic.... :dohh: I checked my previous symptoms and I guess before my loss I had some cramping all the way up to AF. I am nucking futs!! Just the hole thing with two months of no discomfort at all on the last half tricked me! I am still cramping but I am sure I will be fine. I don't have any discharge other than the norm, and it is not constant. It comes and goes. But for heaven sakes don't sneeze while it is... Ooooouch LOL 

*TWO MORE WEEKS AND WE ARE OFF TO TTC!!*

I am getting uber excited.

Rachel613 Wow you have a lot going on! :hugs: It really sucks when our bodies don't co-operate with us. At my ultrasound during my loss, my Dr. also mentioned that my lining was very thin. I hope mine has worked itself out. I have heard that raspberry leaf tea is really really good for the lining of the uterus.


----------



## Rachel613

Yah I heard that too! Also, castor oil and baby aspirin. I am doing all that stuf!! Where can i get raspberry leaf tea? is it just regular tea?


----------



## allforthegirl

I have found them at health food stores or loose leaf tea specialty places some times do have one of some sort. Could always google it for your area.


----------



## jammers77

allforthegirl said:


> Jamers77 you have to excuse my panic.... :dohh: I checked my previous symptoms and I guess before my loss I had some cramping all the way up to AF. I am nucking futs!! Just the hole thing with two months of no discomfort at all on the last half tricked me! I am still cramping but I am sure I will be fine. I don't have any discharge other than the norm, and it is not constant. It comes and goes. But for heaven sakes don't sneeze while it is... Ooooouch LOL

Ugh. I know what you mean. I've got that cyst on my right ovary and it causes me a lot of discomfort. Sneezing does bring on the agony!! Yay for two weeks to go!!!:happydance:



Rachel613 said:


> Yah I heard that too! Also, castor oil and baby aspirin. I am doing all that stuf!! Where can i get raspberry leaf tea? is it just regular tea?

I bought organic raspberry tea last year after my ectopic from amazon. It's good stuff!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls...hows everyone...hope no news is gud news for all of u..
AFM - still waiting to o here...its taking a while this cycle but tht means our ttc starts from next cycle....yaaayyyy...:happydance: thts y not to stressed abt this cycle taking it own sweet time...


----------



## jammers77

Yeah, it's been awfully quiet here. Glad you're looking toward next cycle being your TTC cycle. It won't be long now!


----------



## Nlinn99

Hi girls, confused here......still no real AF that I can tell it has been 35 days since my last bleeding that happened at the end of hitting HCG zero....I am always spot on with 25 days cycles and have never been irregular. Called the Dr office and left a message, we shall see. Just ready to feel "normal" again :wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

AF should be showing up today or tomorrow, hoping tonight!! So we are in the clear for TTC. Plus just over a week and we will be on our romantic vacation! I can't believe how fast it has gone. 

Not long for you either pdxmom!!

nlinn99 I didn't get my AF until CD36. So I am sure you will be fine!! I O'd about 12 days after I went back to 0. I am sure it will be here soon. This is why I wanted to chart cause I wanted to know what was going on with my body after the shot. GL and I sure it won't be too much longer!!


----------



## karebear76

Hi Ladies, it's been a long time since I've posted, but I've been checking in every once in a while. We started trying again this month and I am currently 6dpo. No real symptoms yet... maybe psychologically I "feel" like I could be pregnant but no hard evidence obviously it's too early.

After having the ectopic 3 months ago, I am of course paranoid that it's going to happen again! Excited about the possibility of a baby again, but very nervous. I'm still trying to come to a conclusion about why my ectopic happened in the first place. I'm hoping it was just random or only caused by the stress of my mom being terminally ill. Or maybe I have endo too like some of you. I don't really have all of the symptoms, only a few, but I've also read that you can still have it even if you don't get heavy, painful periods. Some women's goes undetected until they try to get pregnant. I guess I will never really know, unless it happens again and my doctors do some more investigating.

How is everyone else feeling about trying again? My husband keeps telling me to relax and that I don't have control over it either way. We will take what comes our way and deal with it then. Sometimes it's hard to stay positive and hopeful though :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats on TTC again!!

I too am a bit nervous, but I try not to let it get to me too much. But I know as soon as we are actually PG I will be nervous until confirmed that it is healthy and growing in my uterous!! Right I am completely excited to go on our magical spa vacation in the mountains!!


----------



## pdxmom

So i had a question...wen i conceived both times i was on clomid...my doc has said tht he wud prescribe it again once i tell him im ready...now i can start ttc from 20th of may so basically from my next cycle...ive not yet ovulated this cycle so even if i ovulate today ill get af only on 15th may so do u girls think i shud as for clomid from the cycle im goin to start or shud i ask from the cycle after tht??? im so confised bcos even tho im really excited tht the 3mth wait is getting over im also soo soo nervous and frightened tht i may again have to face a tragedy...any thoughts on this wud b so much appriciated...also im thinking of ordering either fertilaid or fertilitea...have any of you girls tried any of this and which one wud u suggest?


----------



## allforthegirl

I am really not sure what you should do in this situation.....:shrug:

I have also never tried either of those things you are talking about. I can only guess that the one is a supplement and the other is a tea??? Sorry love!! I do though want to try raspberry leaf tea. I think I will be looking for it in the next day or so!!


----------



## jammers77

Nlinn99, hang tight, lady. Things can be wonky after a loss, and when you add methotrexate to the mix, I'm sure it makes it even more complicated. I hope your doctor can give you some comfort.

pdxmom, I'm not sure what to tell you, because I've not tried any of those things you've listed. I did drink red raspberry tea for six weeks after MTX to boost my uterus a bit. I've not had it since then, because of mixed opinions about it causing miscarriage/early contractions.

karebear76, I've got my fingers crossed for you!!! The location of my ectopic was never determined, however, from the right-sided pain I had, my doctor concluded that it was probably right on my right ovary or in the tube on that side. Some small comfort for you--my right side is what caught this baby, and it's snug in my womb! So flukes can definitely happen. It doesn't necessarily mean there's a nasty blockage.

allforthegirl, so happy you get to go on a vacation! A week! Not long to wait.


----------



## allforthegirl

jammers77 so I have a question about raspberry leaf tea. Did you even drink it while you are on AF? Or were you drinking it every day? Did you even drink it through the TWW? I am going to go find myself some today, and I want to know as much as I can before taking it. Oh and can you have more than one cup a day? I am a big tea drinker so I will sit down and have two to three cups at day. (mostly def teas)


----------



## jammers77

allforthegirl said:


> jammers77 so I have a question about raspberry leaf tea. Did you even drink it while you are on AF? Or were you drinking it every day? Did you even drink it through the TWW? I am going to go find myself some today, and I want to know as much as I can before taking it. Oh and can you have more than one cup a day? I am a big tea drinker so I will sit down and have two to three cups at day. (mostly def teas)

I made a gallon jug full of it, stored it in the fridge and drank a glass every day (I guess my glasses probably hold about 12 oz?). I didn't drink it while TTC. I drank it during the month and a half after I reached 0. I reached 0 last July, but we didn't start TTC until February. Oh, and I also sporadically drank it during the months since then but not while TTC.

https://www.motherandchildhealth.com/Prenatal/raspberry.html


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you jammers77, I can understand that you don't want the risk of mc anymore because of what we went through already. 

Though the risk is so small and coffee has a greater risk to cause mc than this tea. So I guess I am screwed. :haha: I have to have my coffee in the morning. But I have cut back a lot. I am going to use it I think up until I O just help out as much as I can. Something is better than nothing!!


----------



## jammers77

The possibility of causing contractions is what scares me, because both my kids were born early. Water broke with both of them--first one at 34.5 weeks, though second one was only 13 days early. Hence my major avoidance, and I'll not drink it the whole pregnancy probably. lol

I'm not a big coffee drinker (I do like some on occasion), but I love chocolate. I've quit chocolate cold-turkey till after the baby's born and then probably will take it easy because I'll be BFing. I didn't avoid chocolate with the other two, but I've decided I want to be as healthy as I can possibly be--avoid sugar, caffeine, junk food, etc. I guess I'm just overly cautious, to a fault! And yes you're right--after losing two, the risks are worrisome, and I'm quite antsy. lol


----------



## Rachel613

Hi Ladies! Been MIA, dealing with lots of drama.
Need your advice!!!! Did anyone ever see a pseudosac in early u/s during their ectopic???

Whats going on with me.....we weren't supposed to be trying this month but had ONE slip up and BAM got pregnant. Doc was VERY concerned for ectopic since I ovulated from my same tube. Been doing HCG every two days and they are more than doubling. Had one day of bleeding, now nothing. However, I am have pretty bad pain/uncomfortable on my right side, which has led me to be 99% that I am having an ectopic again. I am 4+5 weeks. U/S this morning showed a sac in uterine, HOWEVER, doc thinks its a psedosac. I am so confused and don't know what to think. The pains on my right side are telling me its ectopic but everything else seems like its a healthy pregnancy. 

So anyone else have experience with a pseudosac in uterine tricking you?!?!


----------



## allforthegirl

Rachel613 said:


> Hi Ladies! Been MIA, dealing with lots of drama.
> Need your advice!!!! Did anyone ever see a pseudosac in early u/s during their ectopic???
> 
> Whats going on with me.....we weren't supposed to be trying this month but had ONE slip up and BAM got pregnant. Doc was VERY concerned for ectopic since I ovulated from my same tube. Been doing HCG every two days and they are more than doubling. Had one day of bleeding, now nothing. However, I am have pretty bad pain/uncomfortable on my right side, which has led me to be 99% that I am having an ectopic again. I am 4+5 weeks. U/S this morning showed a sac in uterine, HOWEVER, doc thinks its a psedosac. I am so confused and don't know what to think. The pains on my right side are telling me its ectopic but everything else seems like its a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> So anyone else have experience with a pseudosac in uterine tricking you?!?!

First and formost I want to say Congrats on the :bfp:

As for the pain, I believe that it is just residual pain. I also get bad cramps during PG!! With each PG it seems to get worse. My Endo really doesn't like it either and doesn't like the growth and stretching it gets ready for. So yes it can get a bit uncomfortable. Try and relax (if you can I know it is harder than it sounds) but do try and wait for your next ultrasound and go from there. There is really nothing you can do at this point but wait. So just take one day a baby step at a time!! :hug:


----------



## allforthegirl

We got back from our vacation and it was wonderful. Very relaxing with all the spa treatments we got. I felt like a celebrity for sure!!

I have not O'd yet but I am sure it will be here with in a day or two. We are just trying to enjoy the euphoria that our vacation has caused. It has really taken the stress off of TTC for sure. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## PreshFest

I have never heard of a pseudosac, but in my 'professional' opinion, I would think it's a real pregancy and the pain you are feeling are from the corpus luteum cyst. Unfortunately there is no way of knowing until the numbers start acting funny or you get to your 6wk ultrasound and see the heartbeat. But if your numbers are doubling then it's most likely not ectopic. I'm really hoping its all perfect!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi all :wave:

I had a pseudo sac with my ovarian ectopic, but I also did cramp loads when I had my successful pregnancy after. I think your numbers doubling are a pretty good sign of a healthy pregnancy, but like a lot of things only time will tell. Hopefully when you get a follow up ultrasound you'll see something in that sac :) Lots of luck to you :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

^^ WSS!

I hope that other than this discomfort this is a heathy and viable pregnancy. I can't imagine how your mind must be racing. Just try to keep yourself as calm and comfortable as you can be to hopefully give your little rainbow the best possible chance. We will all be her to listen when and if you need to talk!!! Congrats on the BFP!

We are at the tail end of our 2ww. I have to say that there has been so much happening the last few weeks that I didn't even realize how very detached from this process I have been. It is lovely to say that DW and I both noticed the change at the same time becuse of the fact that we are finally starting to feel hopeful and daydream again and it isn't quite as painful. We have hope and are so appreciative to be able to look ahead for the first time in so long. I doubt this little epiphany is going to be our golden ticket or anything but it's like forgetting how beautiful the blooms in your flower bed are until the spring as they begin to bloom again. It just took our breath away and felt like a bit of a milestone.


----------



## jammers77

Rachel613 said:


> Hi Ladies! Been MIA, dealing with lots of drama.
> Need your advice!!!! Did anyone ever see a pseudosac in early u/s during their ectopic???
> 
> Whats going on with me.....we weren't supposed to be trying this month but had ONE slip up and BAM got pregnant. Doc was VERY concerned for ectopic since I ovulated from my same tube. Been doing HCG every two days and they are more than doubling. Had one day of bleeding, now nothing. However, I am have pretty bad pain/uncomfortable on my right side, which has led me to be 99% that I am having an ectopic again. I am 4+5 weeks. U/S this morning showed a sac in uterine, HOWEVER, doc thinks its a psedosac. I am so confused and don't know what to think. The pains on my right side are telling me its ectopic but everything else seems like its a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> So anyone else have experience with a pseudosac in uterine tricking you?!?!

Here's a link that shows a picture. The left is the pseudosac, and the right is the baby in the right ovary. 

That link also shares some other info:
- With good vaginal probe ultrasound (vag probe is best for imaging the uterus), a normal singleton pregnancy can be seen by the time the hCG level reaches 2000 mIU/ml
- By *5 to 6 weeks of pregnancy* (you're not even there yet, sweetie!) (1 to 2 weeks after the missed period) all normal pregnancies in the uterus should be seen by vaginal ultrasound
- A "pseudosac" is seen in 10-20% of ectopics. This is a sac in the uterus that is not a pregnancy but can look like one very early on.

I'm praying that you're not dealing with this kind of situation. And I still think that with your numbers, you could just very well be dealing with a belly baby. That's what I'm praying for!!!


----------



## jammers77

LeahMSta, I can relate to your epiphany situation. It's funny how we can get jarred into reality one day and see things in a different way. I think that's when life truly changes, because we realize that change is _possible_.


----------



## LeahMSta

I feel bad even saying it but when we went back to TTC the best I could do was to go through the motions. Schedule appointments, order vitamins and OPKs, etc. This is the first time I can say I really even though about the little rainbow that may be the end result. DW suprised me on Saturday by proposing to me (despite 12 years together Civil Unions have just become legal in our State), giving me a lovely ring, and informing me that what I thought was a late celebration for her birthday was actually our engagement party. I said outloud just a few minutes after the original hoopla dies down, that I hoped our little rainbow was getting snuggled in so we can say that we all shared the most perfect day EVER together. Then we both realized that neither of us had really been talking much about babies and possible BFPs until this cycle. It made a magical moment even more special.


----------



## jammers77

I know what you mean about going through the motions, so to speak. I think that after loss and then not being able to conceive soon afterward, you kinda steel yourself so that your heart doesn't get broken again. I think you and DP are coming out of that fog, don't you? I hope you both see the light soon! It's hard, but happiness is there...just have to find it. Or maybe let It find you! Whichever comes first. lol


----------



## allforthegirl

LeahMSta said:


> I feel bad even saying it but when we went back to TTC the best I could do was to go through the motions. Schedule appointments, order vitamins and OPKs, etc. This is the first time I can say I really even though about the little rainbow that may be the end result. DW suprised me on Saturday by proposing to me (despite 12 years together Civil Unions have just become legal in our State), giving me a lovely ring, and informing me that what I thought was a late celebration for her birthday was actually our engagement party. I said outloud just a few minutes after the original hoopla dies down, that I hoped our little rainbow was getting snuggled in so we can say that we all shared the most perfect day EVER together. Then we both realized that neither of us had really been talking much about babies and possible BFPs until this cycle. It made a magical moment even more special.

Wow that is beautiful and touching I sure hope you are right and you get your little :baby: :hug:


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel - congrats on the BFP honey....so happy for u :flower: i did have a pseudo sac with my ectopic last yr .... they went able to catch the ectopic bcos my numbers were doubling perfectly and it all looked normal till i had to rush to the er with immense pain.. however hopefuly ur not in unbearable pain...i guess streching pain in common during early pregnancy and fx thts wat uve got....Hang in there sweetie...will say a little prayer for u tht everything goes smoothly with the preganancy :hugs:

Leah - i can totally relate to wat your saying cos right now im in the goin with the motion stage...thos we r supposed to start trying in less than a week im not at all excited abt it... and im feeling aweful abt not being excited... dh is so excited tht we goin to start trying tho and thts sooo comforting...hopefully ill b in a better lace soon....congrats on the engagement too sweetie... all gud things r in order and soon we'll get to c your bfp :happydance:


----------



## karebear76

Rachel613- When looking back, I keep going back and forth in my mind wondering if I had "miscarried" a pseudo sac at 5 weeks and discovered the ectopic pregnancy at 11 weeks. OR if I had had a real miscarriage and gotten pregnant again and then had an ectopic. The doctors are unsure and say that it's more likely two separate pregnancies because most ectopics are discovered earlier on and my levels were really low. I am still unsure. If it were a pseudo sac, it would explain the "miscarriage" earlier on I guess.

I too, am now pregnant! 4w5d. I'm absolutely as paranoid as you are about another ectopic. I have been having a lot more symptoms this time and my pregnancy tests are a lot darker. I'm hoping this is a good sign...

I just took my second hcg blood test today so waiting on the results to see if the numbers are rising well. Then I will be getting an early ultrasound too. I'm assuming they didn't see anything in your tubes on your u/s? I don't know how far along that would show up.

All we can do is try to stay positive and WAIT. :( I am really hoping that we both have sticky pregnancies in the right spot!


----------



## pdxmom

karebear76 said:


> Rachel613- When looking back, I keep going back and forth in my mind wondering if I had "miscarried" a pseudo sac at 5 weeks and discovered the ectopic pregnancy at 11 weeks. OR if I had had a real miscarriage and gotten pregnant again and then had an ectopic. The doctors are unsure and say that it's more likely two separate pregnancies because most ectopics are discovered earlier on and my levels were really low. I am still unsure. If it were a pseudo sac, it would explain the "miscarriage" earlier on I guess.
> 
> I too, am now pregnant! 4w5d. I'm absolutely as paranoid as you are about another ectopic. I have been having a lot more symptoms this time and my pregnancy tests are a lot darker. I'm hoping this is a good sign...
> 
> I just took my second hcg blood test today so waiting on the results to see if the numbers are rising well. Then I will be getting an early ultrasound too. I'm assuming they didn't see anything in your tubes on your u/s? I don't know how far along that would show up.
> 
> All we can do is try to stay positive and WAIT. :( I am really hoping that we both have sticky pregnancies in the right spot!

COngratulations Karebear - soo happy for u :happydance: wising u a healthy and happy 9 mths :hugs:


----------



## jammers77

Aww, so happy for you, karebear76!! I didn't realize how I'd be so obsessed with seeing progression on pregnancy tests, but after losses, you just want that little bit of relief in seeing it get darker. Those light tests are killer. So glad and hope to hear of doubling hcg's for you!!


----------



## Nlinn99

WOW!! Congrats KareBare and Rachel! I am so happy for you two!! Positive thoughts sent your way for sure. I know we were all about the same time frame. Unfortunatly for me my body did not want to bounce back so fast. I had 43 days with nothing and did not ovulate. I finally got AF last week and was so happy to see it :) I got my referral to the reproductive endocrinologist scheduled for June 3rd were they will do an HSG (kinda scared about that one...) I am on birth control just this month to regulate me and so I can do the HSG at any time since I live out of town. Hopefully soon I can post a BFP :thumbup:

Keep us posted and I will be thinking about ya'll!

Natasha


----------



## allforthegirl

karebear76 *Congrats!!* :wohoo: 

I am loving all of these :bfp: going around on this thread! Hope that all of us that are still hoping will get one soon too!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Congratulations karebear 76!!!!!

You ladies better share some of that baby dust!!!! Lol! It is so helpful to hear about your success. Only a few more days in the 2ww for us! Just knowing that it's possible make being hopeful all the less frightening. I wish both of you sticky snuggled in the right place forever and ever babies!!!!


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
just wanted to pop in here and say hello and note a quick update on me. Many of you may not know me as I don't post online that often anymore.....but 
I spent many many weeks/months on this thread when I was going through my ectopic and it helped me tremendously to talk to everyone who knew exactly what I was going through..........it also helped me to see all the pregnant ladies doing well, it gave me hope that I too could have my rainbow baby.

Well, I am now almost 19 weeks pregnant and all is going well. I have had a few ultrasounds, the last one being the other day and baby is doing just great!

Keep the faith ladies, you will all become mamas to healthy little ones. IT WILL HAPPEN!


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you grace!! You all do give me hope for sure!!

AFM we didn't get to BD last night due to the fact my DH was busy. I am slightly up set about it. I was looking forward to an evening of cuddles. Guess we are back to reality, and not on vacation anymore. :( I sure hope we don't miss the egg race.


----------



## KJIS523

Hi everyone. I stayed up all last night reading everyone's stories from the beginning. It's giving me some hope which I really need right now. I just received the metho shot on Monday. I refused it for a week with the hopes my levels would decline fast on their own but no such luck and my ob said she felt it was in my best interest to take the shot. I've been sick with worry about what the meho is doing to my body and it's potential effects on future babies. Was everyone as scared as I am about it's effect on future pregnancies? I've done my research and I know it's 3 months for one dose, and 6 months for 2, but I still can't help but drive myself mad thinking about this chemical I put in my body and if it will effect my eggs. My hubby and I are considering waiting a year to make sure it's fully out of my system and I have proper folate amounts. I have so many ups and downs. One minute I think I there's no hope to have a baby and the next moment I read something and think it might be possible. Such a roller coaster. I need some support from people who have been there. xo


----------



## grace10209

KJIS523 said:


> Hi everyone. I stayed up all last night reading everyone's stories from the beginning. It's giving me some hope which I really need right now. I just received the metho shot on Monday. I refused it for a week with the hopes my levels would decline fast on their own but no such luck and my ob said she felt it was in my best interest to take the shot. I've been sick with worry about what the meho is doing to my body and it's potential effects on future babies. Was everyone as scared as I am about it's effect on future pregnancies? I've done my research and I know it's 3 months for one dose, and 6 months for 2, but I still can't help but drive myself mad thinking about this chemical I put in my body and if it will effect my eggs. My hubby and I are considering waiting a year to make sure it's fully out of my system and I have proper folate amounts. I have so many ups and downs. One minute I think I there's no hope to have a baby and the next moment I read something and think it might be possible. Such a roller coaster. I need some support from people who have been there. xo


I went through this, luckily I work at a hospital and have toxicologists that I asked about methotextrate. They said it doesn't stay in your body that long. *I think its a matter of weeks at MOST.* They said, as long as you are back on your pre-natals for a solid 6-8 weeks after you hit 0, then you are safe to try. Getting the prenatals back into your system is most important.

Keep the faith, you will get through this, it does get easier, and YOU WILL HAVE YOUR BABY!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi kj - im sorry you found yourself here hun :hugs: and i totally understand what u feel...the fear ,the anxiety and the confusion...Metho indeed is a horrible drug and thts y we r told to wait the 3mth/12 wks .... as u said ur considering waiting a yr to try ...i know this feeling cos even i thought the same way wen i got the shot in february... u will feel better as time goes by...trust me... u dont feel it now but it will get better... this thread has some wonderful ladies who r always there for eachother... the stories of the former ladies on this thread who now have there beautiful babies give all of us hope and show us the light at the end of the tunnel...u will have your baby... for now try and relax...the metho does not have any effect on your eggs... the wait is just so tht folate levels r back to normal... u dont even need to wait the 1 yr tht ur considering if tht bcos of the folate levels....at the end of the 12weeks u can get your dr to check your levels and ull b sure whether ur body is ready or not...all the best sweetie :hugs:


----------



## jammers77

KJIS523 said:


> Hi everyone. I stayed up all last night reading everyone's stories from the beginning. It's giving me some hope which I really need right now. I just received the metho shot on Monday. I refused it for a week with the hopes my levels would decline fast on their own but no such luck and my ob said she felt it was in my best interest to take the shot. I've been sick with worry about what the meho is doing to my body and it's potential effects on future babies. Was everyone as scared as I am about it's effect on future pregnancies? I've done my research and I know it's 3 months for one dose, and 6 months for 2, but I still can't help but drive myself mad thinking about this chemical I put in my body and if it will effect my eggs. My hubby and I are considering waiting a year to make sure it's fully out of my system and I have proper folate amounts. I have so many ups and downs. One minute I think I there's no hope to have a baby and the next moment I read something and think it might be possible. Such a roller coaster. I need some support from people who have been there. xo

I know your concern. I didn't like it either, and I had two shots. I was told 3 months, and after that, we tried for one cycle, though I was scared to death and was having second thoughts. I ended up being sick during most of my fertile time, and didn't get pregnant. I can't help but wonder if my problems during my fertile time were a result of my having second thoughts. We ended up putting off TTC till January. Got pregnant that cycle (got BFP in Feb.), but it was a chemical--period came right on time. Next cycle we got pregnant again, and this baby is doing fine.

If you and hubby feel like you should wait a year, then do it. I'm glad I didn't get pregnant in September, because in my heart I wasn't ready, and I was scared. I waited until I felt ready, and though I still worry to death about everything (I think you're gonna any time you have a loss), I feel much better about waiting till I was *ready*.

I'm sorry for your loss.:hugs: No words we can say will bring true comfort, but there's some comfort knowing that you're among ladies who've been there and done that. All my best to you and your hubby!


----------



## allforthegirl

KJIS523 said:


> Hi everyone. I stayed up all last night reading everyone's stories from the beginning. It's giving me some hope which I really need right now. I just received the metho shot on Monday. I refused it for a week with the hopes my levels would decline fast on their own but no such luck and my ob said she felt it was in my best interest to take the shot. I've been sick with worry about what the meho is doing to my body and it's potential effects on future babies. Was everyone as scared as I am about it's effect on future pregnancies? I've done my research and I know it's 3 months for one dose, and 6 months for 2, but I still can't help but drive myself mad thinking about this chemical I put in my body and if it will effect my eggs. My hubby and I are considering waiting a year to make sure it's fully out of my system and I have proper folate amounts. I have so many ups and downs. One minute I think I there's no hope to have a baby and the next moment I read something and think it might be possible. Such a roller coaster. I need some support from people who have been there. xo

I am so very sorry you are finding yourself here on this thread! :hugs:

I had one round of two shots and was told to wait 3 full cycles from the time I hit 0 to TTC. I was ready to start TTC again the second after the shot. So for us this month we were raring to go. Like the ladies said above ^^ you do what you make you feel the most comfortable. If you aren't ready then hold off. Also like they said that it is important to make sure that your levels are back up to par or better with your folate levels at the time of TTC. I myself was dosing myself up with a higher does in my pre-natals and eating foods with higher folate. So I have three full cycles with about 1000umg a day. I personally feel comfortable TTC again. You just need to find where you will stand, and you have time, so do what is right for you!! <3 Hope with everything we said will help make your decision a little bit easier!! :hug:


----------



## KJIS523

Thanks so much ladies. I'm so grateful I found this group. It's tough when no one else you know has gone through this. Very scary stuff.


----------



## Nlinn99

KJIS523 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. I'm so grateful I found this group. It's tough when no one else you know has gone through this. Very scary stuff.

KJ- I am so sorry that you are going through this, it is tough :( Some of the best advice I recieved from this group was that the time (3months) will go very fast. And for me it has. I had more problems with my body not bouncing back so fast and my first cycle was a little late, which I often wonder if that was from the MTX or because this was my second loss in 6 months. I am a pharmacist and have looked a lot into Methotrexate. It is often used monthly for patients with Rheumatoid Arthritis and even in you women. The dose you may read about on the internet is much higher when used as a chemotherapeutic drug. I talked to my OB and a fertility specialist and they both assured me it is out of our bodies in a couple week, but I too wonder about my eggs since it takes 90 days for a follicle to mature. I have read that the upper limit of folic acid per day is 5mg I was taking 3mg daily and my prenatal vitamin that had 800mcg. But my OB said that was overkill so I went back to my prenatal and only 1mg daily. I think that is natural to worry and even though I work with drugs all day I hate taking them for myself...Keep your head up and find something fun that you enjoy, for me it was a trip home to see my family :) Thinking of you,

Natasha


----------



## Nlinn99

Nlinn99 said:


> KJIS523 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies. I'm so grateful I found this group. It's tough when no one else you know has gone through this. Very scary stuff.
> 
> KJ- I am so sorry that you are going through this, it is tough :( Some of the best advice I recieved from this group was that the time (3months) will go very fast. And for me it has. I had more problems with my body not bouncing back so fast and my first cycle was a little late, which I often wonder if that was from the MTX or because this was my second loss in 6 months. I am a pharmacist and have looked a lot into Methotrexate. It is often used monthly for patients with Rheumatoid Arthritis and even in you women. The dose you may read about on the internet is much higher when used as a chemotherapeutic drug. I talked to my OB and a fertility specialist and they both assured me it is out of our bodies in a couple week, but I too wonder about my eggs since it takes 90 days for a follicle to mature. I have read that the upper limit of folic acid per day is 5mg I was taking 3mg daily and my prenatal vitamin that had 800mcg. But my OB said that was overkill so I went back to my prenatal and only 1mg daily. I think that is natural to worry and even though I work with drugs all day I hate taking them for myself...Keep your head up and find something fun that you enjoy, for me it was a trip home to see my family :) Thinking of you,
> 
> NatashaClick to expand...

ps They did tell you to stay away from folic acid until your HCG is at zero? That is important because that is how MTX works :)


----------



## KJIS523

Nliin- thank you for the reassurance. I really need that right now. With my first pregnancy I was very aware of everything I put in my body so methotrexate is terrifying to me. Thanks for the folic acid info too. I've been avoiding everything with folate in it. I wouldn't even eat a piece of cake today because it had 4% folate in it. Not sure if that matters, but I'm not taking any chances! I want this nightmare to finally end. :cry:

I feel a lot better after reading all the success stories on here and knowing so many other women are going through the same thing, and you're all optimistic about future babies. It's making me look toward the future too! I feel like my life just got turned completely upside down. My hubby and I weren't even trying and when I found out I was so shocked and excited I started planning right away which is completely different than how I was with my first pregnancy. I know it's not true but I kind of feel like I'm being punished for getting too excited too soon. If I ever do get pregnant again I know I'll be holding my breath until everythings okay.


----------



## allforthegirl

KJIS523 said:


> Nliin- thank you for the reassurance. I really need that right now. With my first pregnancy I was very aware of everything I put in my body so methotrexate is terrifying to me. Thanks for the folic acid info too. I've been avoiding everything with folate in it. I wouldn't even eat a piece of cake today because it had 4% folate in it. Not sure if that matters, but I'm not taking any chances! I want this nightmare to finally end. :cry:
> 
> I feel a lot better after reading all the success stories on here and knowing so many other women are going through the same thing, and you're all optimistic about future babies. It's making me look toward the future too! I feel like my life just got turned completely upside down. My hubby and I weren't even trying and when I found out I was so shocked and excited I started planning right away which is completely different than how I was with my first pregnancy. I know it's not true but *I kind of feel like I'm being punished for getting too excited too soon. *If I ever do get pregnant again I know I'll be holding my breath until everythings okay.

Your comment about being too excited too soon is exactly how I felt too. But at the same time I am not sure if I will be able not to do the same thing this time. But I know I will be a bit more at bay until confirmed in my uterus! 

I am sure things will work out in the end. Everything happens for a reason and I will see my little one, one day!


----------



## allforthegirl

My O's have been crazy noticeable the last two cycles!! I am actually is so much pain I don't feel like moving.... yet I am very horny but scared to have :sex: cause I am worried it is going to hurt. :blush: I am in such a conundrum :shrug:


----------



## grace10209

KJIS523 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. I'm so grateful I found this group. It's tough when no one else you know has gone through this. Very scary stuff.

Yup, this thread is wonderful wonderful wonderful. It totally saved me when I was going through this. So sorry you are here but embrace the love and support you will get from others in your same boat and try and somehow remain positive, i know its so hard but there is HOPE. :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. I have a question for all of you ladies who are either expecting or have had your LO after your eptopic. When you got your BFP, what was your immediate reaction? I am just terrified to find out before we can see if and where the bean is snuggled in. I feel like normal testing after 14dpo is asking for terror with a BFP. That is why DW and I are trying to make and stick to a 1 week late plan. then she would be 5 weeks. We even planned it down to the fact thtat we should test on a Sunday so that we have time to make sure her levels are doubling 2 times in a week and the following week should be late enough in that we can have an ultrasound. I feel like we are over thinking it and I am hoping that I will hear from you ladies that there is still excitement and an enjoyable anticipation that will come along with the second pink line. Thoughts?


----------



## jammers77

LeahMSta said:


> Hi ladies. I have a question for all of you ladies who are either expecting or have had your LO after your eptopic. When you got your BFP, what was your immediate reaction? I am just terrified to find out before we can see if and where the bean is snuggled in. I feel like normal testing after 14dpo is asking for terror with a BFP. That is why DW and I are trying to make and stick to a 1 week late plan. then she would be 5 weeks. We even planned it down to the fact thtat we should test on a Sunday so that we have time to make sure her levels are doubling 2 times in a week and the following week should be late enough in that we can have an ultrasound. I feel like we are over thinking it and I am hoping that I will hear from you ladies that there is still excitement and an enjoyable anticipation that will come along with the second pink line. Thoughts?

I did the opposite in February and March--I tested a week early. lol Well, not exactly a week. I started testing at 10dpo. I wanted to make sure I knew early, because with the ectopic the symptoms hit early on, and that's was my saving grace, I believe. All of the tests I took in February (pictured below) from 13th-17th were very light and there was very little progression. On the 15th, I had the darkest line, and by the 17th, there was nearly no line at all. The next day, the test was negative and I began bleeding.

Tested every other day in March till I was 16dpo to watch progression. Seeing that steady build-up of darker dye every two days was a relief. Once I knew what I was dealing with, I felt so much better.

As for my initial reaction. Both times, I was a nervous wreck. Analyzing every pain, looking for that rectal pain/pressure that I had had last May. This pregnancy, I have a simple cyst on my right ovary, and at first I was worried that it was another ectopic because of the pain. The cyst was because that was the ovary that I'd ovulated from.

When your OH learns that she's expecting, I'm sure you'll both have the nervous jitters. I think most of us here have! The best advice that I have to give you is to stay busy! It will pass the time much faster and keep your mind off worrying about where baby stuck.
 



Attached Files:







862592_10151302450658601_310081131_n.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LeahMSta

jammers77 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I have a question for all of you ladies who are either expecting or have had your LO after your eptopic. When you got your BFP, what was your immediate reaction? I am just terrified to find out before we can see if and where the bean is snuggled in. I feel like normal testing after 14dpo is asking for terror with a BFP. That is why DW and I are trying to make and stick to a 1 week late plan. then she would be 5 weeks. We even planned it down to the fact thtat we should test on a Sunday so that we have time to make sure her levels are doubling 2 times in a week and the following week should be late enough in that we can have an ultrasound. I feel like we are over thinking it and I am hoping that I will hear from you ladies that there is still excitement and an enjoyable anticipation that will come along with the second pink line. Thoughts?
> 
> I did the opposite in February and March--I tested a week early. lol Well, not exactly a week. I started testing at 10dpo. I wanted to make sure I knew early, because with the ectopic the symptoms hit early on, and that's was my saving grace, I believe. All of the tests I took in February (pictured below) from 13th-17th were very light and there was very little progression. On the 15th, I had the darkest line, and by the 17th, there was nearly no line at all. The next day, the test was negative and I began bleeding.
> 
> Tested every other day in March till I was 16dpo to watch progression. Seeing that steady build-up of darker dye every two days was a relief. Once I knew what I was dealing with, I felt so much better.
> 
> As for my initial reaction. Both times, I was a nervous wreck. Analyzing every pain, looking for that rectal pain/pressure that I had had last May. This pregnancy, I have a simple cyst on my right ovary, and at first I was worried that it was another ectopic because of the pain. The cyst was because that was the ovary that I'd ovulated from.
> 
> When your OH learns that she's expecting, I'm sure you'll both have the nervous jitters. I think most of us here have! The best advice that I have to give you is to stay busy! It will pass the time much faster and keep your mind off worrying about where baby stuck.Click to expand...

:hugs: Thanks so much for taking time to share. I am looking at her chart and it just looks so pretty....I'm trying not to get all symptom spotting about it but she keeps talking about how this is going to be a bad period because her cramps are awful but I just don't know. I'm previously guilty of making her go on 3 or 4 a cycle.. Just don't know what to do with all of the worries and feelings since our loss.


----------



## jammers77

I don't want to make you too excited (lol), but I had some pretty nasty cramps in March with this pregnancy. A lot of stretchy, pully, crampy stuff that had me pretty uncomfy. It was like period cramps on a slightly higher level that lasted a whole lot longer than just a few days.

Last month it looks like she started her period at 12dpo. Today is 10dpo, so at least you don't have a long time still to wait! I know the tww is awful!


----------



## LeahMSta

Last month was a bit of an early start but she had been on antibiotics for an infected lymph node. Her temps were crazy, she Oed early and her lp was short. It was a hot mess. That's probably why this chart looks so pretty this month. Lol!


----------



## allforthegirl

LeahMSta said:


> Last month was a bit of an early start but she had been on antibiotics for an infected lymph node. Her temps were crazy, she Oed early and her lp was short. It was a hot mess. That's probably why this chart looks so pretty this month. Lol!

I love that you called her chart pretty!!:flower:


----------



## LeahMSta

allforthegirl said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Last month was a bit of an early start but she had been on antibiotics for an infected lymph node. Her temps were crazy, she Oed early and her lp was short. It was a hot mess. That's probably why this chart looks so pretty this month. Lol!
> 
> I love that you called her chart pretty!!:flower:Click to expand...

:blush: aww shucks! I just call em like I see em ma'am. :thumbup:


----------



## jammers77

Oh yeah. I remember the infection now. Ugh. Glad that's over!


----------



## Rachel613

They found the sac and the yolk sac in the UTERUS!!!! I can't believe it!!! I'm happy but also a nervous wreck! I can't believe I ovulated from my ectopic side and it managed to travel where it is supposed to be! I asked the doctor if the HSG may have had somthing to do with it, he said possibly! I've heard of so many people getting their BFP after the HSG test!

I'm so happy but I'm 5weeks so I still have what, 7 more weeks until I am in somewhat out of the clear! ahhhhh


----------



## allforthegirl

Rachel613 said:


> They found the sac and the yolk sac in the UTERUS!!!! I can't believe it!!! I'm happy but also a nervous wreck! I can't believe I ovulated from my ectopic side and it managed to travel where it is supposed to be! I asked the doctor if the HSG may have had somthing to do with it, he said possibly! I've heard of so many people getting their BFP after the HSG test!
> 
> I'm so happy but I'm 5weeks so I still have what, 7 more weeks until I am in somewhat out of the clear! ahhhhh

That is great news. So happy for you!!:yipee:


----------



## jammers77

I KNEW it, Rachel!!!! I had such a good feeling about this little bean! So glad for you, chick!


----------



## LeahMSta

Congrats Rachel! You are off to a good start. I hope that the next few weeks fly by for you and your little bean.


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel613 said:


> They found the sac and the yolk sac in the UTERUS!!!! I can't believe it!!! I'm happy but also a nervous wreck! I can't believe I ovulated from my ectopic side and it managed to travel where it is supposed to be! I asked the doctor if the HSG may have had somthing to do with it, he said possibly! I've heard of so many people getting their BFP after the HSG test!
> 
> I'm so happy but I'm 5weeks so I still have what, 7 more weeks until I am in somewhat out of the clear! ahhhhh

Yaaayy Rachel... SOOOOOO happy for u :happydance: im sure its all goin to b fine and your little bean is on its way to b in your arms...:hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok ladies, I am getting this weird cervix cramping/discomfort since yesterday. anyone else have this before? The only time I have had this is before was when I got my BFP before the loss. I know this is too soon, but it is so weird to have it..... i am just confused.


----------



## LeahMSta

allforthegirl said:


> Ok ladies, I am getting this weird cervix cramping/discomfort since yesterday. anyone else have this before? The only time I have had this is before was when I got my BFP before the loss. I know this is too soon, but it is so weird to have it..... i am just confused.

You had said something previously about having stronger o pains this month too right? Maybe your body is just reacting to a stronger ovulation? :shrug: not a Dr but it sounds logical.


----------



## allforthegirl

LeahMSta said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, I am getting this weird cervix cramping/discomfort since yesterday. anyone else have this before? The only time I have had this is before was when I got my BFP before the loss. I know this is too soon, but it is so weird to have it..... i am just confused.
> 
> You had said something previously about having stronger o pains this month too right? Maybe your body is just reacting to a stronger ovulation? :shrug: not a Dr but it sounds logical.Click to expand...

You could be right! I guess as much as I want to be PG I am nervous as heck this being our first TWW since the loss.... :shrug:


----------



## Nlinn99

Rachel613 said:


> They found the sac and the yolk sac in the UTERUS!!!! I can't believe it!!! I'm happy but also a nervous wreck! I can't believe I ovulated from my ectopic side and it managed to travel where it is supposed to be! I asked the doctor if the HSG may have had somthing to do with it, he said possibly! I've heard of so many people getting their BFP after the HSG test!
> 
> I'm so happy but I'm 5weeks so I still have what, 7 more weeks until I am in somewhat out of the clear! ahhhhh

YAY!!!! so Happy for you!!! Stay strong and no stress :) I know easy said, not done...Keep me posted and I will you too

Natasha


----------



## LeahMSta

allforthegirl said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, I am getting this weird cervix cramping/discomfort since yesterday. anyone else have this before? The only time I have had this is before was when I got my BFP before the loss. I know this is too soon, but it is so weird to have it..... i am just confused.
> 
> You had said something previously about having stronger o pains this month too right? Maybe your body is just reacting to a stronger ovulation? :shrug: not a Dr but it sounds logical.Click to expand...
> 
> You could be right! I guess as much as I want to be PG I am nervous as heck this being our first TWW since the loss.... :shrug:Click to expand...

Totally understandable. You have every right to feel that way. Just try to be as relaxed as possible.


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok ladies I am needing some support. I am now 3DPO, and have had a lot of EWCM with yellow chunks (sorry). I am petrified of a reoccurrence. With my last bfp cycle I had this but at 7-8DPO. With all of this stuff now I a supper worried that I may be in trouble. Please tell me this is nothing and you have experienced this before and everything turned out well. Gosh this is not fun at all!!


----------



## LeahMSta

I wish I had some valuable information to share. I don't except that cm can sometimes get a bit wonkey without provocation. Just hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

LeahMSta said:


> I wish I had some valuable information to share. I don't except that cm can sometimes get a bit wonkey without provocation. Just hang in there. :hugs:

Thanks I have been doing some research and it is most likely an second estrogen surge. It is supposed to be completely normal. I am feeling a little bit better. Cause at first what I was reading was that it I did implant at 3DPO it would most likely implant in the tube cause it takes about earliest 4 days to travel out of your tubes. With implantation happening between 6-12 DPO. So reading that got me worried, then finding the info about the estrogen put my mind to ease!!

Your chart is looking really good!! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## LeahMSta

We are like deer in headlights about testing. We feel like we are expecting but it's almost like we are scared to find out. We talked about testing in the morning. Then again, we talked about not doing it for another week. We don't know what to do......


----------



## allforthegirl

You do what feels right, that is what you do!! GL FX :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

Caved in and tested. Digi says not pregnant. I know it may be early but I was so sure it would be positive that I feel like the wind has been knocked out of my sails.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh gosh girl that sucks!! I just hope you still see it! FX!!


----------



## KJIS523

Hi ladies, 
So day 4 lab results were great because I went down 100 points. I was pretty surprised because my ob said I would probably spike by 15% on day 4. Night 4 and 5 were terrible. My cramps were so severe I almost went to the hospital, but I figured it must be the process. So today, day 7 I had my blood drawn and my ob called and asked me to come in because I'm back up 50 points. I can't believe it. I know some people need 2 doses, but both ob's I went too were very confident that it would take 1 since my levels hover in the 700-800 range. It took me a week to finally take the first dose and I really don't want a second. I might hold off a couple of days and get my blood work done again, but is that irresponsible? I'm so upset.


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh KJIS523 I am sorry to read this. I know it is hard. You do what feels is right but don't leave it if your numbers still go up. That would be a very dangerous thing :hugs:

AFM I will be testing in about 5 days. Wish me luck!! the only real symptom I can count for anything is a strong burning at my pubic bone!


----------



## Renzalxx

Rachel613 said:


> They found the sac and the yolk sac in the UTERUS!!!! I can't believe it!!! I'm happy but also a nervous wreck! I can't believe I ovulated from my ectopic side and it managed to travel where it is supposed to be! I asked the doctor if the HSG may have had somthing to do with it, he said possibly! I've heard of so many people getting their BFP after the HSG test!
> 
> I'm so happy but I'm 5weeks so I still have what, 7 more weeks until I am in somewhat out of the clear! ahhhhh

CONGRATULATIONS Rachel, that is fabulous news. Praying this is your forever baby. Sending you mountains of baby dust and look forward to hearing your good news soon xxx


----------



## Rachel613

Kj, I'm so sorry your going through this! I know how you feel, I had the same thing happen to me! My numbers were even lower though, I think the highest was 118, but it went down to 92 and then back up to 101, then I got my second mtx. After the second it started dropping fast! I figured I would rather get a second metho shot than possibly do damage to my baby making devices! :) But you should do whatever you and your doctors feel is best!!! Hopefully your numbers start going down and you don't have to make a decision :flower: Hang in their....you'll get you sticky BFP soon!!!

Thanks Renzal!! Going in today for another scan in 3 hours :wacko:.....still having cramping and pains, its SO nerve racking! Not sure when I will get to enjoy this.. 



KJIS523 said:


> Hi ladies,
> So day 4 lab results were great because I went down 100 points. I was pretty surprised because my ob said I would probably spike by 15% on day 4. Night 4 and 5 were terrible. My cramps were so severe I almost went to the hospital, but I figured it must be the process. So today, day 7 I had my blood drawn and my ob called and asked me to come in because I'm back up 50 points. I can't believe it. I know some people need 2 doses, but both ob's I went too were very confident that it would take 1 since my levels hover in the 700-800 range. It took me a week to finally take the first dose and I really don't want a second. I might hold off a couple of days and get my blood work done again, but is that irresponsible? I'm so upset.


----------



## allforthegirl

Racheal613 let us know how it goes!! FX!! :flower:


----------



## LeahMSta

Alas...CD2. So hard this time. Both of us are quite low about it. This journey is one of the most challenging things we have ever been through and we are both feeling a bit like there is no end in site.


----------



## pdxmom

Hi KJ... like the other girls i too im sorry you're goin thro this honey....any decision thro this process is not easy...hang in there...i know getting the second shot doesnt seem like the ideal decision but sometimes its the best one... hopefully your day 7 numbers will b better and u wont need the shot after all :thumbup:

Rachel - how r u girl??? its so exciting to c tht u got your bfp so soon... im still not over the excitment...makes me more confident abt myslef as we both got the shot on the same day...:flower: best of luck for your scan today...let us know how it went :hugs:

allforthegirl....hows it goin???any new symptoms???

AFM - alil low since yday... my sis in law announced her pregnancy...and she wasnt trying...ahhh welll... i truly am happy for her but at the same time alil jealous....u know wat i mean??she wasnt even trying!!! but well ill get there someday :winkwink:


----------



## pdxmom

LeahMSta said:


> Alas...CD2. So hard this time. Both of us are quite low about it. This journey is one of the most challenging things we have ever been through and we are both feeling a bit like there is no end in site.

leah - i know these times wen we think its never goin to happen r tough...and its hard to c the light at the end of the tunnel but hang in there sweetie ull tide over :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

LeahMSta said:


> Alas...CD2. So hard this time. Both of us are quite low about it. This journey is one of the most challenging things we have ever been through and we are both feeling a bit like there is no end in site.

I know it seems hard and like there is no end but everything happens for a reason, the harder part is we have no control, and no way of finding out the reasons sometimes. This is where we need to take one baby step at a time.





pdxmom said:


> Hi KJ... like the other girls i too im sorry you're goin thro this honey....any decision thro this process is not easy...hang in there...i know getting the second shot doesnt seem like the ideal decision but sometimes its the best one... hopefully your day 7 numbers will b better and u wont need the shot after all :thumbup:
> 
> Rachel - how r u girl??? its so exciting to c tht u got your bfp so soon... im still not over the excitment...makes me more confident abt myslef as we both got the shot on the same day...:flower: best of luck for your scan today...let us know how it went :hugs:
> 
> allforthegirl....hows it goin???any new symptoms???
> 
> AFM - alil low since yday... my sis in law announced her pregnancy...and she wasnt trying...ahhh welll... i truly am happy for her but at the same time alil jealous....u know wat i mean??she wasnt even trying!!! but well ill get there someday :winkwink:

Well still have that burning sensation on my pubic bone, my nose is still stuffy, and there was a bit of blood on the kleenex this morning. Also this morning my DH looked at me funny cause I was having a tantrum about him taking out the garbage.:haha: Then just a little bit ago I sneezed and I felt ligament pain. That is a really good sign for me. Four more days until I test!!

PDX I know what you mean. I felt the same way about my SIL, then my friend :dohh: You WILL get there!!


----------



## KJIS523

Going in for my second dose right now. I'm just beside myself with all of this. I don't think I would be able to get through all of this if it wasn't for my daughter. She gives me strength. I just really hope I'm able to give her a sibling someday. 

oh and btw ladies sorry if I'm a little flaky with this. I'm embarrassed to say I'm probably the only person my age that's not computer savvy lol. It will take me awhile to learn how to navigate this thing!:huh:


----------



## karebear76

Well, thought I would share the good news! My HCG levels are raising nicely and I had my first ultrasound today. Baby is in the uterus and has a heartbeat of 116bpm!! Ultrasound tech says it measures perfectly for 5w6d and that the heart rate right on track! I am soo excited!!! Like you, Rachel613- waiting until the 12 week mark to get truly ecstatic, but I have a good feeling about this one:)

So for all you ladies out there who have been devastated by an ectopic and going through methotrexate... remember- I WAS YOU just three months ago, and now I have a normal pregnancy. It IS possible!!! So don't give up hope. I know it is the most agonizing process to go through waiting for HCG levels to fall and then waiting to try again for fear of birth defects, trust me I know. My advice- stay busy and don't spend too too much time on here!!! It can make you go crazy!

Looking forward to hearing about many more BFP with intrauterine pregnancies in the near future! Good luck to everyone:)


----------



## jammers77

KJIS523 said:


> Going in for my second dose right now. I'm just beside myself with all of this. I don't think I would be able to get through all of this if it wasn't for my daughter. She gives me strength. I just really hope I'm able to give her a sibling someday.
> 
> oh and btw ladies sorry if I'm a little flaky with this. I'm embarrassed to say I'm probably the only person my age that's not computer savvy lol. It will take me awhile to learn how to navigate this thing!:huh:

Hang in there, KJIS523. You hold on to that hope and strength that is inside you. You'll get to the end of the tunnel soon.:hugs:



karebear76 said:


> Well, thought I would share the good news! My HCG levels are raising nicely and I had my first ultrasound today. Baby is in the uterus and has a heartbeat of 116bpm!! Ultrasound tech says it measures perfectly for 5w6d and that the heart rate right on track! I am soo excited!!! Like you, Rachel613- waiting until the 12 week mark to get truly ecstatic, but I have a good feeling about this one:)
> 
> So for all you ladies out there who have been devastated by an ectopic and going through methotrexate... remember- I WAS YOU just three months ago, and now I have a normal pregnancy. It IS possible!!! So don't give up hope. I know it is the most agonizing process to go through waiting for HCG levels to fall and then waiting to try again for fear of birth defects, trust me I know. My advice- stay busy and don't spend too too much time on here!!! It can make you go crazy!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about many more BFP with intrauterine pregnancies in the near future! Good luck to everyone:)

116 for 5w6d is GREAT!! Mine at 5w6d was 95, and I was a wreck till I saw it again on ultrasound a MONTH later. So happy for you, hon. I'm sure you're feeling relieved now!


----------



## KJIS523

Thank you for the words of encouragement Jammers. 

Congrats karebear! 

So when I was at the er last night waiting for my shot I had a complete anxiety attack. I think it was because I had my first dose at a different OB office, and at this office they make you go to the ER to get it. Well, the nurses made me extremely nervous because they said they don't typically give these shots and they had to treat it with the same protocol as they would when using very dangerous medicine. I began to sob wondering what I was putting in my body. My OB even came down from maternity to comfort me. Then a nurse came in and said she heard what was going on and just wanted to let me know that her friend had an ectopic and recieved 2 shots of methotrexate and got pregnant 2 months after and of course she was very worried, but now she has a very healthy 6 month old baby boy. It made me feel so much better.


----------



## allforthegirl

So ladies I believe that I have a start of a BFP this morning. I feel really good about it, but I am nervous about it sticking!! Now only time will tell.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620005&stc=1&d=1369488370


----------



## jammers77

Yay!! That looks like what mine looked like at 10dpo, too. I kept testing to watch progression since I had a chemical in Feb. (those tests never progressed). FXd for you that it's a sticky bean!!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you. That happened with my suspected ectopic. I was testing to see the line get darker but it didn't get as dark as the control line on a FRER until like 18DPO. I just passed it off as every PG is different.... next week if I am still showing two strong lines i will call the DR and set up the blood draws and US.... I am going to pray that this goes buy fast!!


----------



## pdxmom

allforthegirl- tht totally looks like the starting of your bfp...yaaayyy.... so exciting :happydance: waiting to c the progress ppics :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well ladies I am on :cloud9: This is so much strong of a progress from last time. It sure does feel good to see such a great line!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620447&stc=1&d=1369576020


----------



## JPARR01

Nice lines! Congrats!


----------



## jammers77

That's a great shot in just 24 hours!! Woot!


----------



## pdxmom

Wow beautiful lines...


----------



## LeahMSta

Those are some pretty lines!!! Congrats and I can't wait to hear all of the updates! Thanks for sharing your happiness. You give me hope.


----------



## allforthegirl

I honestly can't wait to find out how my hCG is progressing!!

Thank you everyone!! You have been such an amazing support to me through this. You have seriously been the ones to help me understand it all, and help make me believe!! I cannot send you out enough love <3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## KJIS523

So exciting!!!


----------



## Nlinn99

allforthegirl said:


> I honestly can't wait to find out how my hCG is progressing!!
> 
> Thank you everyone!! You have been such an amazing support to me through this. You have seriously been the ones to help me understand it all, and help make me believe!! I cannot send you out enough love <3<3<3<3<3<3<3

Congrats!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you!! I have my first Dr Apt next tuesday. Sure makes it feel real!!


----------



## karebear76

Congratulations allforthegirl!


----------



## Rachel613

So exciting! Congratulations allforthegirl!!!! I hope you get your girl :))))


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you How are you ladies feeling? Having many PG symptoms?

How is everyone doing???? Got anything fun planned?


----------



## jammers77

Most of my symptoms are gone, except for a bit of nausea that creeps up if I wait too long to eat. And occasionally the odd food aversion pops up too. Feeling lots of flutters.

I'm dying to start buying for baby, especially since we have nothing saved from DS2 except for a playpen and a cradle. I need to buy EVERYTHING! But it's hard right now, because almost all the baby clothes and blankets and such are dichotomous. Almost nothing is gender neutral. Can't even buy a pair of socks without them having blue or pink on them!!

I don't have my gender scan appointment yet. I have an appt on 6/3, so I'm hoping that the next appt after that will include the ultrasound. I'll be 19 weeks by then, so unless baby refuses to cooperate, our chances on seeing baby parts should be pretty good. DS1's scan was at 16 weeks and we couldn't see his parts. Didn't find out what he was till the day before my water broke. I was 34 weeks along!!! So I would rather not have a 16 week scan if I can help it. LOL

We're gardening. DH loves to garden, and last year we canned a ton of food. I can't even begin to count how much we had. DH guessed about 75 quarts of green beans, tomatoes, tomato juice, corn, and potatoes that we canned. It was massive work (especially the tomatoes), but we've still got so much left. Last year we canned in spurts, because it was such a time-consuming task, we'd never have been able to have canned big batches at once. Here's a picture of one of our canning sessions.
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow that is a lot of stuff!! Great way to save money for sure!! If I had a bigger garden I would do the same!! I only have enough room for a few tomatoes and few rows of carrots or beans.

I am glad you are feeling well. I am hoping that the nausea will stay away with this PG!! I was not so happy with my last couple in the beginning. So far so good. Though like you I have a few aversions to things. Like yesterday I was about to eat a chicken breast and it tasted very off to me. I literally spit it all back out. Things also can taste way too salty to me.

Hopefully you get to find out what baby is.


----------



## jammers77

I had some slight nausea early on, but things really got going at about 7.5 weeks. The aversions were really bad. I'd be craving something, fix it, and then after it was done, I wouldn't want it. It happened literally with almost every single meal. It was so bad it made me want to cry because I didn't have anything in the house that I wanted. And if I tried to eat something I didn't want, it would make me really nauseous. Then all of a sudden at week 11, it magically declined out of nowhere. Hopefully it won't hit you too bad. 

But you know what was the worst for me was the fatigue. I'd get up at 7 or 7:30 and by 10, I was nodding off. If I took an hour nap, there was no guarantee I'd feel less fatigued afterward. Drove me nuts! Felt like a zombie. It's a bit better now, but I still have a day or two a week where I feel really tired. I guess it's probably a growth spurt for the baby or something.

This pregnancy stuff is weird business.


----------



## allforthegirl

I'd say LOL


----------



## Rachel613

Jammers I have the same thing, if I wait more than an hour and a half inbetween snacks/meals I start to feel sick!! I have so many snacks at my work desk, I'm sure everyone is wondering if I am pregnant haha. 

I have been feeling nauseous randomly and it feels like I want to throw up, but I don't thankfully! I would NOT be able to stay at work for 8 hours if I threw up. I am a dramatic puker :) 

I'm having a hard time eating healhty though! I'm only craving pizza and grilled cheese (even though most of the time I have a horrble taste in my mouth). And preparing healthy meals takes SO long and so much more effort. When I get home from work I have to force myself to stay awake until its an acceptable bedtime. 

Also, my fertility specialist has us coming in every week for ultrasounds and bloodwork. Everything looks great each week. But I am still SO nervous. I'm hoping after the first trimester I can shake that feeling and actually get excited!?!!


----------



## jammers77

Rachel, you sound like you're experiencing the same thing I have. I, too, craved junk the first few weeks. My only saving grace was salads and oranges--I was craving them too. Gave a good balance to the Taco Bell and Wendy's food I was craving. LOL

How long will you have weekly ultrasounds? Will you see the FS for your whole pregnancy or will he release you to an OB or midwife?


----------



## LeahMSta

Ok all of you lovely pregnant ladies, I need suggestions. DW said last night that she does not want to process with the IUI and fertility specialist. She is still feeling "invaded" by the loss of her tube and doesn't feel ready to make conception such a medical event. I understand where her heart and head are at. She has asked me to research some natural fertility enhancements and I am mostly just looking to get some advice or ideas. We are continuing our insemination tonight and will be doing the usual this cycle but we are looking to maybe make some changes next cycle.


----------



## KJIS523

Ladies I'm freaking out a bit. My ob called today to tell me my hcg level dropped by 200 points so the second dose of metho seems to be working:thumbup: I just now realized I have eaten 3 big bowls of cereal since yesterday. I checked the back and it says it has 25% folic acid. Do you think it will stop the metho from working now???


----------



## allforthegirl

I didn't stop eating the foods that had folic acid in them, I just stopped taking my pre-natals. I don't think your Dr would tell you to stop eating the things you love. I am sure that you are fine. Now that you know maybe just stick to one bowl. ;)


----------



## jammers77

LeahMSta said:


> Ok all of you lovely pregnant ladies, I need suggestions. DW said last night that she does not want to process with the IUI and fertility specialist. She is still feeling "invaded" by the loss of her tube and doesn't feel ready to make conception such a medical event. I understand where her heart and head are at. She has asked me to research some natural fertility enhancements and I am mostly just looking to get some advice or ideas. We are continuing our insemination tonight and will be doing the usual this cycle but we are looking to maybe make some changes next cycle.

I can't offer any advice, but I do know that there are ladies on BnB who have lots of experience with this. My guess is to try the assisted conception boards if you haven't already. Good luck in your search!



KJIS523 said:


> Ladies I'm freaking out a bit. My ob called today to tell me my hcg level dropped by 200 points so the second dose of metho seems to be working:thumbup: I just now realized I have eaten 3 big bowls of cereal since yesterday. I checked the back and it says it has 25% folic acid. Do you think it will stop the metho from working now???

I wouldn't think so, but I'm not sure. I avoided all folate-containing foods as much as I possibly could, but I had a couple of slip-ups along the way, too.


----------



## Rachel613

Leahmsta - Did a DR suggest IUI? Have you seen a fertility specialist yet? I loved going to my FS, it didn't feel like conception was a medical event, because most of the first appointments are testing throughout your cycle. I just wanted to know if something was wrong. I feel like the FS would have you do clomid, before he did IUI....I guess it depends on a thousand other things, but maybe just taking clomid would seem less "medical" to her than IUI. Eitherway.....give her some more time, her desire to have a baby will probably outweigh her caring about whether it's natural or medical.....thats what happened to me when our doctor told us we needed to do IVF (although while he was telling us that I was pregnant and had gotten so naturally). Some natural fertility enhancements I used was baby aspirin, acupuncture, and castor oil packs.....good luck!!!

Jammers....first of all, I would do ANYTHING for Taco Bell and McDonalds right now!! I now only eat Kosher, so I can't have those things but I dream about them :):) So my weekly ultrasounds are for another two weeks and then I get released to my OB/GYN - I already have an appointment :)


----------



## jammers77

Yay, Rachel!! You're on your way, hon! So anxious to read how things progress with you. I'm sure you and DH are over the moon!


----------



## allforthegirl

How far along are you Rachel? Are things starting to feel real for you yet?


----------



## Rachel613

I 7+2 weeks! Each time we see the ultrasound I am a tiny bit more excited. But I am still just scared to death. I really haven't got excited yet. We told our parents and I thought that would make me more excited but I ended up just getting mad at them because they kept saying congratulations and I was like NOOOO don't say that yet. My husband keeps joking around that I should see a therapist.....but I'm starting to think he might be right! I'm a nut case!!! 

How are you all feeling?


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been dealing with a nasty cold that seemed to have gotten worse this morning. So I will be resting and sleeping today!! I think it will feel really real once I see my Dr and get my beta's done.


----------



## jammers77

Rachel, I'm STILL feeling like you do, and it gets better as more time passes. I'm sure it's completely normal after what we've gone through.


----------



## Nlinn99

HI Girls! Such excitement going around this thread lately! Its so nice, and I am hoping to add soon :) I need some advice, I am going on Monday to see the Reproductive Endo for the first time. Before my appt I am doing an HSG. Any advice or thoughts? I am nervous about pain, blocked tubes, and especially bad news. I told my husband it's like I have PTSD to go to the Doctor these days due to 2 losses so close......

Any advice is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## jammers77

Some of the ladies here have had HSG. I've heard that it only hurts if your tube has some blockage. I've never gone through it myself though so I can't speak from experience.


----------



## Rachel613

I had some blockage so maybe that is why mine hurt....but it felt like the worst period cramps of my life but only for 1-2 seconds and then it was fine. Take tylenol before! The tell you the results immediately, you can see them on the x-ray, so that was nice to have 0 waiting time. I had my husband come with me, to hold my hand, I am a whimp :) After it was done I felt totally normal and fine. 

Also, I had a blockage at first and then they added more dye, still blocked, and then one final push of dye and it became unblocked. And thank G-d they did, because that was the tube that next cycle gave me my BFP! So it's a great procedure in my book!!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

What a great out come Rachel!! :dance:


----------



## Renzalxx

What fantastic news on here lately... CONGRATULATIONS allforthegirl! So exciting x


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you so much. Tomorrow is my first apt. I am feeling good that my betas will be fantastic!! My bbs are sooo sore LOL I will take that over MS any day LOL


----------



## Nlinn99

Thanks for all the great advice. HSG went well, it didn't hurt hardly at all, some cramping was all. The best news!! No blockage, and all my lady parts checked out :) My DH said "look at the screen" to see the dye spill out and I said I can't I'm too scared....hahaha! My appt went well too, we are taking this month off to track ovulation and check progesterone. My RE seems to think I have a hormone problem and too short cycles. Then may start Femara and def. will start TTC again in July!!


----------



## pdxmom

Nlinn99 said:


> Thanks for all the great advice. HSG went well, it didn't hurt hardly at all, some cramping was all. The best news!! No blockage, and all my lady parts checked out :) My DH said "look at the screen" to see the dye spill out and I said I can't I'm too scared....hahaha! My appt went well too, we are taking this month off to track ovulation and check progesterone. My RE seems to think I have a hormone problem and too short cycles. Then may start Femara and def. will start TTC again in July!!

wow congrats on the gud results from my hsg... hopefully u will be one of those who get their bfp soon after the hsg... y exactly r u taking this mth off.. if it were me id definitely try this mth as the chances of conceiving go up in the first 3 mths after hsg... :flower: :winkwink:


----------



## Nlinn99

pdxmom said:


> Nlinn99 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice. HSG went well, it didn't hurt hardly at all, some cramping was all. The best news!! No blockage, and all my lady parts checked out :) My DH said "look at the screen" to see the dye spill out and I said I can't I'm too scared....hahaha! My appt went well too, we are taking this month off to track ovulation and check progesterone. My RE seems to think I have a hormone problem and too short cycles. Then may start Femara and def. will start TTC again in July!!
> 
> wow congrats on the gud results from my hsg... hopefully u will be one of those who get their bfp soon after the hsg... y exactly r u taking this mth off.. if it were me id definitely try this mth as the chances of conceiving go up in the first 3 mths after hsg... :flower: :winkwink:Click to expand...

The RE is having us wait to get some more test results back. I had some wacky cycles after the MTX and we need to get my progesterone looked at to try to figure out what is causing my multiple losses. I agree with this, because I want to see if there is a problem that can be fixed before trying again :)


----------



## pdxmom

Nlinn99 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nlinn99 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice. HSG went well, it didn't hurt hardly at all, some cramping was all. The best news!! No blockage, and all my lady parts checked out :) My DH said "look at the screen" to see the dye spill out and I said I can't I'm too scared....hahaha! My appt went well too, we are taking this month off to track ovulation and check progesterone. My RE seems to think I have a hormone problem and too short cycles. Then may start Femara and def. will start TTC again in July!!
> 
> wow congrats on the gud results from my hsg... hopefully u will be one of those who get their bfp soon after the hsg... y exactly r u taking this mth off.. if it were me id definitely try this mth as the chances of conceiving go up in the first 3 mths after hsg... :flower: :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The RE is having us wait to get some more test results back. I had some wacky cycles after the MTX and we need to get my progesterone looked at to try to figure out what is causing my multiple losses. I agree with this, because I want to see if there is a problem that can be fixed before trying again :)Click to expand...

Sure thing...makes total sense :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel613

Nlinn, so glad to hear there was no blockage!!!! Great news!!!!! Hope you find out what is going on and its an easy problem to solve! Let us know how all your tests go!!

My progesterone was low and my FS thinks that is why I miscarried my first. So he put me on progesterone at 19DPO, it went from a 9 to a 30 in a week, and then to a 40! So if its progesterone, its such an easy fix!!!!!!


----------



## jammers77

Woot, Nlinn, so glad the HSG revealed clear paths!! You're almost there now!! July is just a short bit away!


----------



## Nlinn99

jammers77 said:


> Woot, Nlinn, so glad the HSG revealed clear paths!! You're almost there now!! July is just a short bit away!

Thanks so much everyone!!! Jammers, you are right it is worth the wait to get this all figured out!!! We are also going on a 10 day Alaska adventure in July so I figure vacation is the best time right? We will be driving to Denali and taking in all the great outdoors!!! I do feel better that I feel I have a plan. It's my control freak nature!!! :wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well just finished the first apt. It was just really getting my OB history and then going through the next step which is no constant quantitative hCG, but just one hCG and ultra sound in my 6th week, to make sure babe is in the right spot! That is it that is all she wrote. Tomorrow I am the lucky one to have my full panel done plus more because I have blood anti-bodies. Yippee!! 

Nlinn99 I am so happy you had such a positive apt!! I am sure they will figure it all out very soon for you!!


----------



## jammers77

Congrats, allforthegirl! Can't wait till you have that ultrasound!


----------



## trruns

I have been reading posts on this forum fora long time since last year as i have also gone through the same phase of ectopic then i also conceived at the same time when u did last yr in August.
mine & urs delivery date is the same end of april . I gave birth to beautiful baby girl on 27 april this yr. Just wanted to know how's it at ur end .Hope all is well. Mom n the little one is doing great.

Congratulations for the beautiful life ahead.

Thanks.


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats on your little baby girl!!


----------



## allforthegirl

My ultra sound is booked for Thurs June 13th at 9:30am!! I will be exactly 6 weeks then. Not sure if they will see much, but at least they can tell where the baby is!


----------



## jammers77

allforthegirl said:


> My ultra sound is booked for Thurs June 13th at 9:30am!! I will be exactly 6 weeks then. Not sure if they will see much, but at least they can tell where the baby is!

When my baby was measuring 5w6d, I was able to see it. Could make out a tiny head! At around 6 weeks, it's normal to see a wee little thing in there as well as a yolk sac. You also may be able to see the heartbeat flickering away.


----------



## allforthegirl

jammers77 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> My ultra sound is booked for Thurs June 13th at 9:30am!! I will be exactly 6 weeks then. Not sure if they will see much, but at least they can tell where the baby is!
> 
> When my baby was measuring 5w6d, I was able to see it. Could make out a tiny head! At around 6 weeks, it's normal to see a wee little thing in there as well as a yolk sac. You also may be able to see the heartbeat flickering away.Click to expand...

Well that would be nice!!

OMG my dreams are on acid lately!! They are really messed up LOL


----------



## jammers77

Mine have been too. Just driving me bananas!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi all...hows everyone doin???im hoping no news is gud news and all r fine...i just clompleted this mth of clomid and now the bding begins...hahahah....


----------



## allforthegirl

pdxmom said:


> Hi all...hows everyone doin???im hoping no news is gud news and all r fine...i just clompleted this mth of clomid and now the bding begins...hahahah....

I am just chugging along, two more sleeps until my first ultra sound. I have good days and bad right now.

I hope this will help you out!! Enjoy this next week!! I am excited to see you catch that egg!!:happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hello ladies :wave:

Haven't posted in here for a while, but I've been reading and keeping up with you all and I'm so happy to see some new bfp's lately. Keep chugging along and keeping the faith, I'm one of the success after mtx stories and my little man in 3 months old now, time flies once they're here, but I also can empathise will you if you are in early pregnancy still as that time was also a bit of a roller coaster time for me in my pregnancy.

Good luck with ultrasounds and bloodwork if you have either of those coming up soon :hugs:


----------



## jammers77

pdxmom said:


> Hi all...hows everyone doin???im hoping no news is gud news and all r fine...i just clompleted this mth of clomid and now the bding begins...hahahah....

FXd for you so hard!!!:baby:


----------



## Rachel613

pdxmom said:


> Hi all...hows everyone doin???im hoping no news is gud news and all r fine...i just clompleted this mth of clomid and now the bding begins...hahahah....


Ohhh that is exciting!!! Is your cycle being monitored?? 
Sending a million positive thoughts your way!!! You're getting your BFP soon!!!!


----------



## Dee1989

Hi all i'm popping back in just with updates, after the painful cycles, Dr done an ultrasound to check no cysts and all was clear, month later I had bloods done and everything was normal so today OH has had a semen analysis which I am a bit confused on the results and obviously they are in Turkish so quite tricky to translate, he was quite nervous so volume was a bit low, everything else looks fine apart from Agglutination being positive :( back at Dr tomorrow and will take it from their. Anyone else's partners had the semen analysis done?


----------



## Laubull

Hi all

I just wanted to drop by with my BA and give you all hope, it CAN happen after methotrexate.

Darcie Elizabeth was born on 3rd June at 17.21 weighing 7lb 9oz. She is perfect but if course I'm a little biased!

I'm on my phone but here's a link to a picture, I hope it works:

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y500/laubull/3CB10228-31BC-4704-8645-EC4E7BD979C7-7977-000005EC3B5E82F3_zps7495df15.jpg

I hope this gives those waiting faith, your rainbows are waiting for you around the corner 

X


----------



## Rachel613

I'm not so biased and that is one adorable baby!!!!! So stinking cute!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh laubull I've been waiting for your happy update :) Massive congratulations Darcie is just gorgeous, I'm so so pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## Laubull

Thank you girls  I am still in shock she's mine!

Baby_maybe I'm sorry for the delay, although Darcie was responsible for some of that, 13 days late, I had to be induced! I hope all is well with you and Ruben 

X


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow she is beautiful!! 

Afm I just had my ultrasound and baby is high up in the uterus right it should be. She couldn't see the fetal pole but we could see the heart beating at 112bpm. I will post a pic when I'm at home.


----------



## LeahMSta

Oh my word that is a precious little rainbow you have there!!! Congrats on your little miracle. It gives us hope. :)

Allforthegirl, yay for your little bean being tucked in and growing. I can't imagine how awesome it must have been to see that fluttering heart and know that your rainbow baby is safe and sound!!!

There is so much good news on this thread. Hoping to join the ranks soon.


----------



## allforthegirl

LeahMSta said:


> Oh my word that is a precious little rainbow you have there!!! Congrats on your little miracle. It gives us hope. :)
> 
> Allforthegirl, yay for your little bean being tucked in and growing. I can't imagine how awesome it must have been to see that fluttering heart and know that your rainbow baby is safe and sound!!!
> 
> There is so much good news on this thread. Hoping to join the ranks soon.

You will I am sure of it!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Here baby is!https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/IMG_1407.jpg


----------



## LeahMSta

What a precious little pea!!! I bet you are over the moon!!!!

I am hoping for a late birthday BFP. AF is due on the 20th and my birthday is the 16th so maybe, just maybe I can get the most amazing gift ever. ;-)


----------



## allforthegirl

LeahMSta said:


> What a precious little pea!!! I bet you are over the moon!!!!
> 
> I am hoping for a late birthday BFP. AF is due on the 20th and my birthday is the 16th so maybe, just maybe I can get the most amazing gift ever. ;-)

That sounds lovely!! FX:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

Laubull - don't stress yourself about it, I've been we'll overdue before too!! Me and Ruben are doing just great now, he's quite the little chunky monkey with the most cheeky smile :)

Allforthegirl - congrats, you must be thrilled to know your little bean is in the right place. I have a scan pic of Ruben when he was that tiny too :)


----------



## pdxmom

Laubull said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just wanted to drop by with my BA and give you all hope, it CAN happen after methotrexate.
> 
> Darcie Elizabeth was born on 3rd June at 17.21 weighing 7lb 9oz. She is perfect but if course I'm a little biased!
> 
> I'm on my phone but here's a link to a picture, I hope it works:
> 
> https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y500/laubull/3CB10228-31BC-4704-8645-EC4E7BD979C7-7977-000005EC3B5E82F3_zps7495df15.jpg
> 
> I hope this gives those waiting faith, your rainbows are waiting for you around the corner
> 
> X

Congratulations on this beautifuls beautiful baby...shows us all the light at the end of the tunnel...thanks for sharing :)



allforthegirl said:


> Wow she is beautiful!!
> 
> Afm I just had my ultrasound and baby is high up in the uterus right it should be. She couldn't see the fetal pole but we could see the heart beating at 112bpm. I will post a pic when I'm at home.

yaaayy...wat lovely news of your little peanut all safe and growing in mommys belly...so happy for u :hugs:


----------



## autigers55

Congrats Laubull! She is precious!

allforthegirl - Glad to hear baby is right where it should be.

I know I don't post much, but just so you know, I am always here reading and sending out lots of baby dust to you ladies! :)


----------



## jammers77

Laubull, you must be so proud you could burst! Congrats on such a beautiful baby!!

allforthegirl, that looks like a cute little bean!! HB is fantastic, chick!!!


----------



## jammers77

I'll leave you all with a little laugh today. This little stink-pot is trying to mess with us!! I had a scan on Monday at the ER after suspecting I was leaking fluid (I wasn't), and the tech wanted to check gender since I was far enough along to do that (17weeks). I hadn't eaten anything in four hours, so I was afraid baby would be asleep and wouldn't be too cooperative. JUST THE OPPOSITE! It was such a busy body that it was still uncooperative!!

She managed to get a potty shot REALLY quickly--it was moving so fast, I don't know how she managed to hit the button fast enough. But the end result is this:

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s318/JamelynPics/020.jpg

What is it? There's what looks like a labia, what looks like a scrotum between that, and then there's a fork thing that my friend (who has five girls with a sixth girl on the way) SWEARS is girl parts. The whole family except for me thinks this baby's a girl (not because of the U/S, but just THINKS it), and I'm sitting here looking at this pic thinking there's no way this surely could be a girl. LOL

The tech said it could be a girl or it could be a boy. She couldn't tell for sure, but she said she was leaning more toward boy.

This little stinker continues to elude us! At least I only have 13 days to go till the gender scan. If this little turkey does this again, I will laugh so hard. This is just our luck. With DS1, he refused to budge--didn't find out what he was till the night before he was born!! With DS2, they originally told us girl, then the next week we found out he was a boy. lol This is why I'm so dead-set against scans close to 16 weeks, because I've had such bad luck with those!!:haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow what a little stinker!! I agree I can't tell either which one... Cant wait to find out the verdict at your next scan. Thank goodness you are doing well and baby is too!!!


----------



## Dee1989

Hi all popping in again.

On Saturday AF was due and had a tiny little bleed then nothing, took 3 hpts and were all negative until this morning got a positive but then 3 hours later I started to bleed :( been to hospital for bloods will get results tomorrow and been told to rest until then, having slight cramping but really feel this is another loss. This will be our 3rd loss in the 3 years of trying, feeling pretty fed up &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Rachel613

Jammers - so funny! I can't believe he/she was moving so much they couldn't tell at 17 weeks. Your going to have an active baby on your hands :) Keep us updated on the gender!!!!!

Dee - something really similar happened to me. Turns out it was implanation bleeding and everything was fine. I thought it was a m/c but numbers were going up great. So then I thought it was an ectopic but then US showed bean in uterus. Keep the faith! Trust me I know its hard, and sometimes you don't even want to because you'll just be more sad if you have hope now and it turns out not good. But it is possible that you BFP will stick!!!


----------



## jammers77

Sorry to hear that, Dee. I hope it's not another loss for you, but if it is, I would demand some testing to find out what's causing these. (((HUGS))) for you.


----------



## Dee1989

Thank you ladies, bleeding is very heavy though so very hard to keep positive. Will just have to wait and see what numbers are tomorrow. Jammers I Will definitely be getting more tests done if this is another loss, last month I had some tests done which were all normal and oh just had a semen analysis last week, again normal which makes it a little bit more annoying, at least if something wasn't normal then we would know what was going on.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sorry Dee1989 :hugs: I hope things all get worked out for you!!


----------



## Dee1989

Just back from hospital and had already lost this one, Dr said numbers were right down so done ultrasound which showed I had miscarried. Gave me antibiotics to prevent infection, next step is fertility specialist. Thank you ladies for your kind words.


----------



## jammers77

Dee1989 said:


> Just back from hospital and had already lost this one, Dr said numbers were right down so done ultrasound which showed I had miscarried. Gave me antibiotics to prevent infection, next step is fertility specialist. Thank you ladies for your kind words.

So sorry to hear that.:hugs: I went through the same thing in February. Let us know how you get on with the FS, hon.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dee1989 said:


> Just back from hospital and had already lost this one, Dr said numbers were right down so done ultrasound which showed I had miscarried. Gave me antibiotics to prevent infection, next step is fertility specialist. Thank you ladies for your kind words.

:hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

Dee1989 said:


> Just back from hospital and had already lost this one, Dr said numbers were right down so done ultrasound which showed I had miscarried. Gave me antibiotics to prevent infection, next step is fertility specialist. Thank you ladies for your kind words.

im so sorry ur going thro this dee...prayers to u and your family :hugs:


----------



## Rachel613

Dee1989 said:


> Just back from hospital and had already lost this one, Dr said numbers were right down so done ultrasound which showed I had miscarried. Gave me antibiotics to prevent infection, next step is fertility specialist. Thank you ladies for your kind words.


I'm so sorry! Don't give up, your forever baby is coming soon! Going to a fertility specialist is amazing and they won't let this keep happening. It's good that you can get pregnant, and the FS will make it stick!!!


----------



## Renzalxx

So sorry to hear your news Dee... sending you mountains of baby dust that your forever baby is just around the corner xx


----------



## Rachel613

Hey Ladies! How is everyone doing???? Whats new???? 
Any two week waits? 3 month waits? Any new BFPs? anything??? :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm camping with ms. It is awesome lol. I'm enjoying myself with family anyways, even if beach time is limited. This chick can not handle the heat!! 

I have a Dr on fri. This will be where we find out if my DH and I are compatible blood wise. I have blood protein antibodies (just like you would get from a blood transfusion but mine are from giving birth of my second). I had issues with my third because my previous DH had a protein I had anti bodies to. My fourth because with my current had no problems with even though I acquired 4 more antibodies. So my Dr (cause he is new to me and being thorough) wants to make sure I have not acquired any more. The dr said that it is confirmed that he has none of the 5 proteins I have antibodies to, the DH is truly my soul mate. So even though I remember them confirming that my blood had not changed after giving birth, it still leaves a small worry that something changed. Sorry about the long spiel 

I hope all my ladies are doing well.


----------



## LeahMSta

Rachel613 said:


> Hey Ladies! How is everyone doing???? Whats new????
> Any two week waits? 3 month waits? Any new BFPs? anything??? :)

:wave: We just started insemination for the month. We have decided that we will be trying for this and 2 more cycles before taking a time out, if not ending our TTC journey altogether. Our wedding is in July of next year and we don't want to be uber pregnant or having just delivered so that explains the timing.
We are taking a much more laid back approach to TTC to. We are doing 3 inseminations and temping. That's it. No OPK, no SMEP...Just trying and moving toward moving on.


----------



## Rachel613

Leah - by insemenation do you mean IUI? Well I hope you get your BFP in the next 3 months!!! Don't give up!! 

I had a scare two days ago, started to bleed. Called the doctor and they booked me for a scan. Everything was fine and we got to see a much bigger baby then the last time we had a scan a month ago. I am 80% sure I saw a penis too!!! The tech said most fetus' at this age have more pointy'ness down there. I said but yah that is not a pointy vagaina that is a penis! She said "yes, it does seem more pointy than normal" :):)


----------



## allforthegirl

Did you get a pic of the nub?

I am glad that everything is ok!!!!!


----------



## Rachel613

Yah we got a picture, althought it wasn't a very good one. I will try to upload after work. Seeing it live was crazy! You could see the hands, fingers, toes, and we could see him moving!


----------



## allforthegirl

I can't wait for mine at 12 weeks!!

I am hoping the Dr will be able to find the heart beat on Fri. FX'd


----------



## jammers77

Girls, it's so good to hear about your progress! Leah, I'm sorry you all are struggling. Have you all considered acupuncture? Or deep tissue massage? Stress can be a big roadblock when TTC, and I've heard awesome reports after people used acupuncture or massage.


----------



## allforthegirl

Leah if you are interested you could light a fertility candle. It worked the following cycle, she got a strong BFP!! I also did one and got PG right away too!! If you are up to trying it PM me and I will tell you what to do. 

Though I do know someone else that did acupuncture and she got her BFP the next cycle!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Rachel613 said:


> Leah - by insemenation do you mean IUI? Well I hope you get your BFP in the next 3 months!!! Don't give up!!
> 
> I had a scare two days ago, started to bleed. Called the doctor and they booked me for a scan. Everything was fine and we got to see a much bigger baby then the last time we had a scan a month ago. I am 80% sure I saw a penis too!!! The tech said most fetus' at this age have more pointy'ness down there. I said but yah that is not a pointy vagaina that is a penis! She said "yes, it does seem more pointy than normal" :):)

Rachel, we aren't doing iui. We are actually doing physician supervised home insemination with a dear friend as a known donor. I'm not sure if you are familiar with soft cups but he puts the "baby batter" directly into the cup, then DW inserts with a bit of preseed and elevates hips for 30 min to an hour and we :blush: well be to make sure that there is love involved. I like to believe that it is the magic that will bring us our forever baby. 
We are currently 4dpo and the insemination was well timed. DW is on vacation from work and went on a mini get away to see her bff so we are hoping that the rest and relaxation will do the trick. :winkwink:


----------



## Nlinn99

Hi girls! Been hiding and stalking for a while :) back on a normal cycle and starting femara today then follicle count next week! Wish I wasn't so darn scared but will keep you all posted! Natasha


----------



## allforthegirl

Nlinn99 said:


> Hi girls! Been hiding and stalking for a while :) back on a normal cycle and starting femara today then follicle count next week! Wish I wasn't so darn scared but will keep you all posted! Natasha

Gl I hope it helps you out!!! But why are you scared?


----------



## Nlinn99

allforthegirl said:


> Nlinn99 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Been hiding and stalking for a while :) back on a normal cycle and starting femara today then follicle count next week! Wish I wasn't so darn scared but will keep you all posted! Natasha
> 
> Gl I hope it helps you out!!! But why are you scared?Click to expand...

Thanks so much allforthegirl! Just worried about another loss. Two was hard but we are excited to try again and something has to work out sooner or later right?


----------



## allforthegirl

Everything happens for a reason and your little will come when he/she is meant to. ;) Just don't let fear stop you is all. You have to try for it to happen. :hugs:


----------



## Rachel613

allforthegirl said:


> Did you get a pic of the nub?
> 
> I am glad that everything is ok!!!!!

Wait is the nub the baby or the "private parts"??? 
I just read another thread that referred to the penis as the nub and i rememered you asked me if we saw it and I thought hmmm I wonder what she was asking about :haha:


----------



## Rachel613

Nlinn99, I hope you hear good news soon!! Don't stress, you will get your BFP and healthy baby!!! Something will work out "sooner or later" - that was always my motto :)


----------



## allforthegirl

So I guess I may not be out of the woods for having a safe pg! 

Some of you know but some of you won't know this, so I will just re-explain my situation.

With my second birth I had a fluke thing happen to me, where the blood from the baby came back up into my blood and caused high antibodies to some of my baby's proteins. So when it came time for all the blood tests with #3 they found a very elevated level of this anti-kel which is very very very dangerous if the baby has that protein. The Dr up in the NWT had no clue what this was but new it was most likely going to end up badly, and they told me the whole time. Well it turned out that baby had that protein and the Dr freaked out even more. I was transferred to a Dr in the home town from where I lived, and he gave me amazing care. He was not all freaked out about it and new exactly what it was and how to deal with it. Wow did that put my mind to ease. 

So he monitored me very closely, and at one point his levels started to drop. So we had to travel to another province so that the baby may have a intro uterine blood transfusion. My little guy had two of them and wasn't expected to pull through just because he was delivered. There was a high risk that he would still need transfusions after birth. I was blessed with a beautiful baby boy that didn't need anything extra. He was a true miracle.

So then when I found out that I was PG with #4 we knew that there may be an issue. We went through all the testing and he came out clean, form the scary life threatening antibodies. And we delivered a healthy baby with out any issues. 

Now my levels are very elevated, which means that the three proteins that DH has (not as life threatening but still very well could pose a problem due to my high levels) still could cause baby to become anemic and pass. So it was explained that the odds are high, because baby has a 50% chance of getting each. So 50% chance to have s, 50% chance of e, and 50% chance of getting k. So the chance of getting at least one of them is very high!! *sigh*

The next step is for me to be reffered to a maternal specialist so I can be monitored very closely. There are two tests that they may try, a very new blood test that is still in the testing phase, or an amnio to find out what proteins baby will have. 

So I get to sit on the edge of my chair possibly my whole PG wondering if baby will make it tomorrow. I envy all of you that once you hit 12 weeks your risk is sooooo very low. 

On a good note I did get to see baby again today. He whipped out a portable hand held u/s machine. Baby looked so cute! That part was awesome. sorry no photo from that little thing. One thing i did see on the screen was that the umbilical cord was on the right side of the machine so I guess that means that it is on the left side in real life.... So per the theory it should be a girl.:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Rachel613 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Did you get a pic of the nub?
> 
> I am glad that everything is ok!!!!!
> 
> Wait is the nub the baby or the "private parts"???
> I just read another thread that referred to the penis as the nub and i rememered you asked me if we saw it and I thought hmmm I wonder what she was asking about :haha:Click to expand...

Yes the private parts :winkwink:


----------



## jammers77

Allforthegirl, I'll be crossing fingers and toes and praying that all goes well this time again. I know it's stressful! (((HUGS)))


----------



## autigers55

Allforthegirl - I really hope things work out for you. I couldn't imagine going through that more than once. :hugs:


----------



## summer2011

:( uh Allfor, I'm sorry you have to worry like this. As if a loss and MTX wasn't bad enough. You deserve to have some peace and enjoy your preg. So hope everything works out for you and little bean. Rooting for you both :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you everyone for the support and kind words. I will keep you updated as soon as I know something more.


----------



## pdxmom

HI girls
ive been away for the long weekend and just caught up on all the chatting :)

Rachel- so hapy to c you're already thro the 1st trimester...wow... waiting to b a pic of your little peanut :)

allfothegirl - im sorry your goin thro this scary pase...u sure deserve a happy and relaxed pregnancy...sending positive thoughts your way :hugs:

Leah - hopefully youll get your long awaited bfp soon and not think abt giving up...im sure it all very very hard but hang in there...it takes just tht one time for things to go right and everything gud follows :hugs:

Jammers - hope ur doin well ??

AFM - waiting for this cycle to finish in this week or else will start provera to bring on a period...in a way im glad i didnt get preg...now i now i far enuf away from the mtx shot ...next cycle ill b taking clomid from cd3 -7... i just know my baby is gonna come to me soon...i am excited and fortunately not anxious anymore...IT WILL HAPPEN [-o&lt;


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you pdx 

I hope that this next cycle is your golden one!!;)


----------



## jammers77

pdxmom, I'm doing ok. Thanks for asking, chick!:hugs:

So glad that you're not anxious and that you're doing well. Hope you don't have to have the provera, but I know it's a means to get your BFP, right? We do what we gotta to get that little beanie!!


----------



## grace10209

Hi Everyone
just wanted to pop in and see how you all are doing. This thread saved me when I was going through my ectopic, seeing positive stories of the future helped me stay on track and get through. It also helped when i was ttc again and then when i first got my bfp after, to remain positive.

So i thought i would pop in and share some happy news and hope.

I am 28 weeks pregnant and in 3rd trimester now. I am doing great and baby girl is also. 
Its totally like everyone says, and you read over and over. Have faith, remain positive and it WILL HAPPEN.

You will all have your rainbow babies. xoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Rachel613

Hey Ladies

We just had our gender scan today. My husband and I decided we didn't want to know at the place though, it seemed impersonal for us, so we had him write it down and put it into an evelope. We both had to go back to work, so as soon as we get home we will open the evelope. I'm so excited to find out! Just had to tell someone.....we aren't telling anyone else that we know or even did the scan! 

PDX - whats going on this cycle? Did you start clomid? How are you feeling?


----------



## birthdaybaby

I posted in tww, but I also wanted to join this family. I was a regular on bnb about 3 years ago when I was expecting my first son. Took a little dip back when I was expecting my second in March. Unfortunately, that only lasted a couple of days as we found out it was ectopic just a few days later. I was treated with mtx, then they decided to remove my right tube as I'd be flying home a week later and they didnt want to risk a rupture on the plane. So now here we are in July...after waiting the recommended 3 months to ttc after mtx dose. Both earlier pregnancies were unplanned but welcomed so its weird to be in the "ttc" category for the first time. I ovluated around the 15th of July and am now waiting. I too am taking every twinge/pain as a sign I'm pregnant...I'm so ready for another little one! DH (ahhh, feels good to call him that) works overseas and leaves mid august so if we dont get a BFP this month we've got one more try before he's gone for at least 3 months...

It feels good to be back!


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel613 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> We just had our gender scan today. My husband and I decided we didn't want to know at the place though, it seemed impersonal for us, so we had him write it down and put it into an evelope. We both had to go back to work, so as soon as we get home we will open the evelope. I'm so excited to find out! Just had to tell someone.....we aren't telling anyone else that we know or even did the scan!
> 
> PDX - whats going on this cycle? Did you start clomid? How are you feeling?

Hey Rachel...im doin fine...thanks for asking...on provera right now...waiting for af to show...had taken clomid this cycle but it didnt work and i didnt o...waiting till cd42 and then started provera...hoping and praying tht this round works and i ovulate ....so exciting tht uve already had your gender scan...so happy for u... waiting for my rainbow baby now [-o&lt;


----------



## summer2011

Awe :) Grace and Rachel,
Reading your successes after ectopic and mtx literally brought tears to my eyes. So glad that things are going well for you. Hope we all can have a happy ending after this madness!


----------



## Nlinn99

Just a little update, in my TWW. Did my first round of Femara - wasn't too bad :) Will let you all know if I have any good news!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

All the best Nlinn!!


----------



## pdxmom

Nlinn99 said:


> Just a little update, in my TWW. Did my first round of Femara - wasn't too bad :) Will let you all know if I have any good news!!!

All the best hun :thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

Nlinn99 said:


> Just a little update, in my TWW. Did my first round of Femara - wasn't too bad :) Will let you all know if I have any good news!!!

Best of luck to you! Sending buckets of baby dust and looking forward to seeing that exciting update.


----------



## allforthegirl

PDx your chart looks so promising! FX


----------



## pdxmom

allforthegirl said:


> PDx your chart looks so promising! FX

Actually I'm on provera n thus the temp rise...no point reading it...I didn't o this mth...taking provera to bring on af so tht I start a new cycle..I'm gonna take clomid with the new cycle praying tht it makes me o


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh :( well that sucks. Well hurry up AF we want Pdx to get a BFP!!


----------



## pdxmom

allforthegirl said:


> Oh :( well that sucks. Well hurry up AF we want Pdx to get a BFP!!

Thanks soo much hun...really appreciate the support :flower:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all! Hope everyone is well. We are trying to keep our feet on the ground but we had a beautiful temp increase today and DW seems to have some noticeable difference in symptoms. We are waiting to test until Sunday because we want to be sure that the next stick she pees on is our rainbow. Everyone send some baby dust. We have our fx.


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG OMG OMG I am :dance: right in my chair!!


----------



## pdxmom

OOO fx Leah...sending positive thoughts and baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

pdxmom said:


> OOO fx Leah...sending positive thoughts and baby dust your way :dust:

Thank you so much. Because we aren't sure exactly when she Oed we keep telling ourselves that it isn't time to be excited yet but I just can't help it.


----------



## Rachel613

Just looked at your chart Leah, looks SOOOO promising! OMG sending so so so many good thoughts your way! It seemed like she O'd on day 20 no? So a temp increase on 14DPO is def a very good sign!!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Rachel613 said:


> Just looked at your chart Leah, looks SOOOO promising! OMG sending so so so many good thoughts your way! It seemed like she O'd on day 20 no? So a temp increase on 14DPO is def a very good sign!!!!!

:shrug: We aren't sure if it was CD20 or 23. Depends on which interpretation we use. Advanced says 23 and research says 20. Thus the not sure when part. I think it was 20 but not positive.


----------



## pdxmom

LeahMSta said:


> Rachel613 said:
> 
> 
> Just looked at your chart Leah, looks SOOOO promising! OMG sending so so so many good thoughts your way! It seemed like she O'd on day 20 no? So a temp increase on 14DPO is def a very good sign!!!!!
> 
> :shrug: We aren't sure if it was CD20 or 23. Depends on which interpretation we use. Advanced says 23 and research says 20. Thus the not sure when part. I think it was 20 but not positive.Click to expand...

wen r u guys thinking of testing??


----------



## allforthegirl

Saw the specialist today. Looks like I will be constantly monitored. For full story and baby pic please see my journal ;)


----------



## LeahMSta

Planning to wait until Sunday. Though I'm not sure we'll make it. Description said today that she has the same full feeling and cramps she had with the ectopic but without the butt pain and intense shooting pain. I have to believe that this is even more reason to be hopeful because she doesn't tend to be a symptom spotter. She did wrap all of it up by saying that she may just have mega PMS though. Lol!


----------



## LeahMSta

:bfp: Guess who just got her?!?!?! :bfp: 

DW was sneaky and tested at work. I just got the message!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


:cloud9:


----------



## Rachel613

yahahhhhhhhh!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! So happy for you both!!!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!!! 

allforthegirl - I'm becoming quite the expert at guessing the sex based on the 12 week scan and I really think it looks girly!!! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

LeahMSta said:


> :bfp: Guess who just got her?!?!?! :bfp:
> 
> DW was sneaky and tested at work. I just got the message!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:

That is amazing news! CONGRATS! :wohoo:



Rachel613 said:


> yahahhhhhhhh!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! So happy for you both!!!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!
> 
> allforthegirl - I'm becoming quite the expert at guessing the sex based on the 12 week scan and I really think it looks girly!!! :)

Really? Oh you just made my day!:happydance:


----------



## pdxmom

LeahMSta said:


> :bfp: Guess who just got her?!?!?! :bfp:
> 
> DW was sneaky and tested at work. I just got the message!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:

OOHhh AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance: so so happy for u.....


----------



## jammers77

LeahMSta said:


> :bfp: Guess who just got her?!?!?! :bfp:
> 
> DW was sneaky and tested at work. I just got the message!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:

NO FREAKING WAAAAY!!!! I had a feeling this was your month, but I kept my mouth shut because I didn't want to jinx it!!! Wow. H&H 9 months to you both!!:baby:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thank you all so much. We are still stuck somewhere in between excited and terrified. DW just keeps saying that she needs to SEE the lil nugget in the right place. Tuesday can't get here fast enough. Meanwhile things seem to be going well outside of her evening sickness. So now we wait....


----------



## jammers77

I was just like her. I had some odd cramping that I was afraid meant ectopic. It was torture having to wait till my hcg was high enough that we could see something on the screen. For me, that was when I was 6w2d. He was measuring at 5w6d, and we could see his little HB (which happened to be 95 at that time). So, by Tuesday you should definitely be able to see your little nugget.

Oh, and you girls make sure you share a pic with us!


----------



## allforthegirl

I was the same. But I tried to trust that things will go the way they are meant to. I too had tons of cramping and pulling. We did the first scan at 6 weeks and was measuring 5weeks 6days. I am sure that things are well since she is not having the same symptoms as the ectopic!! That is a great sign. 

Jammers Congrats on another baby boy!! Welcome to the all boys club..... I am hoping to break that LOL


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hey ladies, can anyone help me with a quick question? How long after hitting 0 did it take for you to get AF? 

Tests are finally coming back negative and I've got a final blood draw on Monday which I am confident will put me at 0 or at least below 10. I want to start taking my prenatals asap and start preparing to try in October.


----------



## allforthegirl

About 12 days after I hit 0 I got AF. I hope this helps. But I was temping so that helped me out alot to know where my cycle was at.


----------



## summer2011

I think I had my first af just before, or as soon as, my hcg hit 0. I think it depends on the person.


----------



## pdxmom

ladyluck8181 said:


> Hey ladies, can anyone help me with a quick question? How long after hitting 0 did it take for you to get AF?
> 
> Tests are finally coming back negative and I've got a final blood draw on Monday which I am confident will put me at 0 or at least below 10. I want to start taking my prenatals asap and start preparing to try in October.

Bcos i was temping a realised tht i ovulated 3 days after my hcg levels went below 5...and got af 16 days after o...all the best to u and stay strong thro this period...hugs


----------



## LeahMSta

We're getting married on Monday!!!

:wedding:

It is going to be a small intimate backyard ceremony. I am positively on :cloud9:


----------



## pdxmom

LeahMSta said:


> We're getting married on Monday!!!
> 
> :wedding:
> 
> It is going to be a small intimate backyard ceremony. I am positively on :cloud9:

Congratulations hun...soo soo happy for all the good things happening in your lives :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Leah that is great news.


----------



## ladyluck8181

pdxmom said:


> ladyluck8181 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can anyone help me with a quick question? How long after hitting 0 did it take for you to get AF?
> 
> Tests are finally coming back negative and I've got a final blood draw on Monday which I am confident will put me at 0 or at least below 10. I want to start taking my prenatals asap and start preparing to try in October.
> 
> Bcos i was temping a realised tht i ovulated 3 days after my hcg levels went below 5...and got af 16 days after o...all the best to u and stay strong thro this period...hugsClick to expand...

Hmmmm I 'think' I may have ovulated today, had loads of ewcm and really bad O pains but thought it was just too soon.

Thank you very much ladies :hugs:



LeahMSta said:


> We're getting married on Monday!!!
> 
> :wedding:
> 
> It is going to be a small intimate backyard ceremony. I am positively on :cloud9:


I hope you have an amazing day :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jammers77

Have been thinking about you ladies and wondering what's up with you all. Got some pregnant ladies, those who are close to TTC and those who ARE TTC... how are things going, ladies? I'm anxious to see how you all are faring.


----------



## allforthegirl

Been just trudging along. Feeling baby more, and also feeling the belly when I bend over or do cleaning. 

How are you fairing?


----------



## summer2011

Well, my 3 month wait has passed :dance:
Unfortunately dh had to leave for work 4-5 days before O this month :( But looking forward to iui #2 next month. With any luck next month will be THE month! 

Good luck to all!!


----------



## jammers77

allforthegirl said:


> Been just trudging along. Feeling baby more, and also feeling the belly when I bend over or do cleaning.
> 
> How are you fairing?

Those first little movements are so precious. It never gets old, does it? When do you get to find out the gender?

I'm doing ok. Lots of constipation and I'm very uncomfy as a result. My belly's quite tight now too with baby growing, and I've got fourteen weeks still to go before my c-section will likely be. lol



summer2011 said:


> Well, my 3 month wait has passed :dance:
> Unfortunately dh had to leave for work 4-5 days before O this month :( But looking forward to iui #2 next month. With any luck next month will be THE month!

Looking forward to next month and crossing my fingers that you and DH get a BFP!!:baby:


----------



## summer2011

It's so great to see the positive stories from those of you who share similar stories. Gives me so much hope and motivation. Xo and best wishes for the remainder of your 9 months.


----------



## allforthegirl

Next u/s is on the 27th so just over 2 weeks. So hopefully we see something then.


----------



## Nlinn99

No exciting news for me yet....last month was my first Femara cycle, did not work, but I am thinking we were tired and gave up too early :) Work is stressful for both of us! Fx for this month and I am hopeful to post soon...Natasha


----------



## allforthegirl

Wishing you all the best Natasha!! <3


----------



## jammers77

Got everything crossed for you, Natasha!!


----------



## Red Rose

Thought I'd pop my head in here and say hello! I posted a little on the other thread about MTX when I was WTT. We started TTC last month and got our BFP last Wednesday. I'm 4 weeks 4 days now and so nervous.

Refusing to test again as petrified of another chemical/ectopic. :cry: No real symptoms, but never had any with DD until I was around 6 weeks.

Nervous wreck but so happy to have my BFP! :happydance:

Good luck to all TTCing this month xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

Congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Red Rose all the best to you. The first few weeks are very nerve wracking.


----------



## pdxmom

Congratulations Red rose...Happy and healthy 9 mths to u..:hugs:

AFM - Officially in my first 2ww after the mtx shot...so happy tht clomid worked for me this cycle and i got my pos opks yday...will go in for the progesterone either on saturday or monday and take it from then...:flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wish you all the luck in the world pdx!! :hugs:


----------



## summer2011

Red Rose said:


> Thought I'd pop my head in here and say hello! I posted a little on the other thread about MTX when I was WTT. We started TTC last month and got our BFP last Wednesday. I'm 4 weeks 4 days now and so nervous.
> 
> Refusing to test again as petrified of another chemical/ectopic. :cry: No real symptoms, but never had any with DD until I was around 6 weeks.
> 
> Nervous wreck but so happy to have my BFP! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all TTCing this month xx

Yay Red Rose!! :dance: So happy to hear another :bfp:


----------



## jammers77

Congrats, Red Rose!!
pdxmom, sooo glad the clomid is working for you! FX'd!


----------



## saveme

:flower:Hi girls can I join?
I'm in need of a place to kinda just write through the pain I'm experiencing right now...
Well my story:
mc=2008
ectopic:2010
ectopic2013
Well Friday I found out due to the pain I was experiencing on my right side and vaginal bleeding for about 4days and bhcg levels pretty low and staying the same they found the bean in my tube.:cry::cry::cry::cry:
It took us 3 years to get another bfp to only end up another failure. I feel broken and less of a woman. I still have both of my tubes because both ectopics I received the mtx shot... Right now as of today I'm taking it one day at a time and just trying to let my body heal. But whats so weird even through all the pain emotionally and physically I'm ready to start ttc again even though I know I won't be able to for atleast another 3 cycles, and I'm scared to death of having another ectopic:nope:
My DH wants to try again as soon as possible and so do I, I am a true believer in miracles and God's love for me but I don't understand why this is happening to me and my hubby, it feels unfair but I guess that's how life is.
I guess I'm kinda just wondering is there really hope after 2 ectopics???:shrug:
I'm just fishing for anything that might make me feel that me and DH can go at this again. We were NTNP for 3yrs after the 1st ectopic but the month we got pregnant was our first time "trying" actively to get the bfp...
What do you ladies think my chances are?.?.?


----------



## pdxmom

saveme said:


> :flower:Hi girls can I join?
> I'm in need of a place to kinda just write through the pain I'm experiencing right now...
> Well my story:
> mc=2008
> ectopic:2010
> ectopic2013
> Well Friday I found out due to the pain I was experiencing on my right side and vaginal bleeding for about 4days and bhcg levels pretty low and staying the same they found the bean in my tube.:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> It took us 3 years to get another bfp to only end up another failure. I feel broken and less of a woman. I still have both of my tubes because both ectopics I received the mtx shot... Right now as of today I'm taking it one day at a time and just trying to let my body heal. But whats so weird even through all the pain emotionally and physically I'm ready to start ttc again even though I know I won't be able to for atleast another 3 cycles, and I'm scared to death of having another ectopic:nope:
> My DH wants to try again as soon as possible and so do I, I am a true believer in miracles and God's love for me but I don't understand why this is happening to me and my hubby, it feels unfair but I guess that's how life is.
> I guess I'm kinda just wondering is there really hope after 2 ectopics???:shrug:
> I'm just fishing for anything that might make me feel that me and DH can go at this again. We were NTNP for 3yrs after the 1st ectopic but the month we got pregnant was our first time "trying" actively to get the bfp...
> What do you ladies think my chances are?.?.?

Hi saveme - im sorry uve found yourself in this position once again...i know it must b feeling liek the end of the world rite now but hang in there... i have also gone thro 2 ectopics...i lost my right to tube to the first one and i got the mtx shot for the second this yr in feb...initially the 3 mths felt like they would never end but it will get better with time...and ull b in a place to start trying soon again...as far as whether there is a chance to have a normal preganancy after 2 ectopics i would defly want to believe tht there is...bcos if we stop believing we've lost half the fight right there...im sure ur rainbow baby will come to u soon....ive felt better reading the cases of all these women who have had ectopics and now have their beautiful babies...it will happen hun...:hugs:


----------



## saveme

pdxmom said:


> saveme said:
> 
> 
> :flower:Hi girls can I join?
> I'm in need of a place to kinda just write through the pain I'm experiencing right now...
> Well my story:
> mc=2008
> ectopic:2010
> ectopic2013
> Well Friday I found out due to the pain I was experiencing on my right side and vaginal bleeding for about 4days and bhcg levels pretty low and staying the same they found the bean in my tube.:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> It took us 3 years to get another bfp to only end up another failure. I feel broken and less of a woman. I still have both of my tubes because both ectopics I received the mtx shot... Right now as of today I'm taking it one day at a time and just trying to let my body heal. But whats so weird even through all the pain emotionally and physically I'm ready to start ttc again even though I know I won't be able to for atleast another 3 cycles, and I'm scared to death of having another ectopic:nope:
> My DH wants to try again as soon as possible and so do I, I am a true believer in miracles and God's love for me but I don't understand why this is happening to me and my hubby, it feels unfair but I guess that's how life is.
> I guess I'm kinda just wondering is there really hope after 2 ectopics???:shrug:
> I'm just fishing for anything that might make me feel that me and DH can go at this again. We were NTNP for 3yrs after the 1st ectopic but the month we got pregnant was our first time "trying" actively to get the bfp...
> What do you ladies think my chances are?.?.?
> 
> Hi saveme - im sorry uve found yourself in this position once again...i know it must b feeling liek the end of the world rite now but hang in there... i have also gone thro 2 ectopics...i lost my right to tube to the first one and i got the mtx shot for the second this yr in feb...initially the 3 mths felt like they would never end but it will get better with time...and ull b in a place to start trying soon again...as far as whether there is a chance to have a normal preganancy after 2 ectopics i would defly want to believe tht there is...bcos if we stop believing we've lost half the fight right there...im sure ur rainbow baby will come to u soon....ive felt better reading the cases of all these women who have had ectopics and now have their beautiful babies...it will happen hun...:hugs:Click to expand...

Your absolutely right to continue to believe...guesS I'm just scared of it happening again. Thanks for your support and I hope and pray that both of us get our rainbow babies soon:hugs:


----------



## jammers77

saveme, I'm so sorry you've experienced an ectopic twice now. It's so heartbreaking. :( I'm not sure on the statistics for two ectopics, but I do know that many women have had HSGs done to see if their tubes have some kind of blockage. Sometimes in the case where there are blockages, having the dye go through with the HSG will allow the blockages to open. Talk with your doctor about your concerns and see what can be done the next time around. My thoughts are with you. Please don't hesitate to reach out to us when you need someone to talk to.


----------



## saveme

jammers77 said:


> saveme, I'm so sorry you've experienced an ectopic twice now. It's so heartbreaking. :( I'm not sure on the statistics for two ectopics, but I do know that many women have had HSGs done to see if their tubes have some kind of blockage. Sometimes in the case where there are blockages, having the dye go through with the HSG will allow the blockages to open. Talk with your doctor about your concerns and see what can be done the next time around. My thoughts are with you. Please don't hesitate to reach out to us when you need someone to talk to.

Yeah I know about the hsg I had it done last year because I thought maybe something was blocked but nope:nope: both tubes were clear:thumbup:, at that time I thought "what the heck is wrong with me, why am I not preggos then?" and after this time around I'm just at a lost as to why this has happened twice.:growlmad: I asked my doctor when I'm ready to ttc again what should I do and he just told me wait 3-6 months and roll the dice...ugghh(seriously dr. has no understanding). But I'm thinking before we start ttc again I'm going to go to a specialist and see what he advices... And thanks for letting me know it's ok to if I need vent or just reach out, it's nice to know I'm not alone and you ladies are so supportive; it really does make a difference.


----------



## jammers77

Maybe seeing a specialist would give you the peace of mind (and maybe some answers too) that you need. My doctor told me that sometimes these things just happen, for no real reason at all.


----------



## summer2011

Sorry to hear you're in this position again :( No one should have to have this experience! I've had one ectopic from my first iui and plan to try the iui route again next month. If no bfp or if another ectopic I plan to move on to ivf next year. You still have options. Maybe keep ivf in mind as a last resort. Don't give up hope! :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck8181

I am so frustrated, AF arrived 6th Aug, she stayed for 5/6 days which is about standard for me although it was light. Stopped bleeding and ever since I've had pink on wiping. It's making me feel so low, like my body has just decided to stop working properly or something. Did anyone else get this or do I need to go get it checked out?


----------



## summer2011

My first af was long and light. Second was long and very heavy. Third was light and maybe a little longer than typical.

Has your hcg returned to zero yet? I spotted off and on from bfp till my hcg hit 0. Then finally a real af. Took 33 days for my hcg to reach 0 after the shot! 

It may take a while for your body to normalize after all it's been through.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mine too were a bit different, the cycle before my BFP I barely had a flow. Maybe four days. They were all over the place too. I think it is our bodies just trying to get back in the groove.


----------



## ladyluck8181

summer2011 said:


> My first af was long and light. Second was long and very heavy. Third was light and maybe a little longer than typical.
> 
> Has your hcg returned to zero yet? I spotted off and on from bfp till my hcg hit 0. Then finally a real af. Took 33 days for my hcg to reach 0 after the shot!
> 
> It may take a while for your body to normalize after all it's been through.

Thanks ladies, its been at 0 for a few weeks. Hopefully it's just everything sorting itself out, I keep stupidly convincing myself that I will never get to have another baby :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

ladyluck8181 said:


> summer2011 said:
> 
> 
> My first af was long and light. Second was long and very heavy. Third was light and maybe a little longer than typical.
> 
> Has your hcg returned to zero yet? I spotted off and on from bfp till my hcg hit 0. Then finally a real af. Took 33 days for my hcg to reach 0 after the shot!
> 
> It may take a while for your body to normalize after all it's been through.
> 
> Thanks ladies, its been at 0 for a few weeks. Hopefully it's just everything sorting itself out, I keep stupidly convincing myself that I will never get to have another baby :dohh:Click to expand...

Just have to try and stay positive. The law of attraction will take what you say and make it true. So if you Never, it will never happen(or take you years for it to happen), if you continually say it *WILL*, then it will happen.


----------



## saveme

jammers77 said:


> Maybe seeing a specialist would give you the peace of mind (and maybe some answers too) that you need. My doctor told me that sometimes these things just happen, for no real reason at all.




summer2011 said:


> Sorry to hear you're in this position again :( No one should have to have this experience! I've had one ectopic from my first iui and plan to try the iui route again next month. If no bfp or if another ectopic I plan to move on to ivf next year. You still have options. Maybe keep ivf in mind as a last resort. Don't give up hope! :hugs:

Thanks ladies for the suggestions... I think I will see a specialist before we start to ttc again, I did ask about IVF and my doc told me its the best possible route to exclude my tubes. What's frustrating is they don't have a reason as to why my tube won't allow the baby to move through it as it's supposed to:growlmad: I still have both and it seems my right tube the one I've had both ectopics in is my dominant side:dohh:
Also I had a question about bleeding. How long does it take for it to stop? I have been bleeding not heavy since I left the hospital.. but have been bleeding a little over 2 weeks, like 4 days after my +hpt... 
I go to the dr tomorrow to find out what my bhcg are at, but I'm so over the bleeding.
With my 1st ectopic after the mtx shot, 4 days I bled then 3days of spotting and when I went back to the dr's my level was like a 4. And my levels were high the 1st time. This time I had really low levels but I've been constantly bleeding.:wacko: I think it will help me start to get past what has happened yet again with trying to have a baby, this time around it's been hard thinking about anything else I'm always crying and sad, with my 1st I kindda was numb but it didn't get to me as much as this one has:cry:
Anyways girls thanks again...


----------



## Rachel613

saveme said:


> jammers77 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe seeing a specialist would give you the peace of mind (and maybe some answers too) that you need. My doctor told me that sometimes these things just happen, for no real reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> summer2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you're in this position again :( No one should have to have this experience! I've had one ectopic from my first iui and plan to try the iui route again next month. If no bfp or if another ectopic I plan to move on to ivf next year. You still have options. Maybe keep ivf in mind as a last resort. Don't give up hope! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ladies for the suggestions... I think I will see a specialist before we start to ttc again, I did ask about IVF and my doc told me its the best possible route to exclude my tubes. What's frustrating is they don't have a reason as to why my tube won't allow the baby to move through it as it's supposed to:growlmad: I still have both and it seems my right tube the one I've had both ectopics in is my dominant side:dohh:
> Also I had a question about bleeding. How long does it take for it to stop? I have been bleeding not heavy since I left the hospital.. but have been bleeding a little over 2 weeks, like 4 days after my +hpt...
> I go to the dr tomorrow to find out what my bhcg are at, but I'm so over the bleeding.
> With my 1st ectopic after the mtx shot, 4 days I bled then 3days of spotting and when I went back to the dr's my level was like a 4. And my levels were high the 1st time. This time I had really low levels but I've been constantly bleeding.:wacko: I think it will help me start to get past what has happened yet again with trying to have a baby, this time around it's been hard thinking about anything else I'm always crying and sad, with my 1st I kindda was numb but it didn't get to me as much as this one has:cry:
> Anyways girls thanks again...Click to expand...


First, I'm so sorry to hear about your losses! Secondly, I saw a fertility specialist after I had my first miscarriage, and he saw my through my ectopic as well. RE's are SO much better than regualar ob/gyns, so much more understanding that you def push to get the job done asap! After my first RE on my right side and a clear HSG, my doctor had a plan for us to start on clomid and he would monitor me throughout each cycle. If I was ovulating through my right tube we would not try that month and if from the left then we would try like crazy, and if I ovulated from both sides then we would take our chances. I thought it sounded like a good plan to try before IVF! Anyway, just wanted you to know that there is a lot more things to do and try, so don't give up!!!! Also, like the other girls said.....go to a specialist ASAP! They can get all this started for you as soon as your ready.


----------



## Rachel613

Allforthegirl....when is your gender scan?????


----------



## allforthegirl

Well my next scan is on the 27th, I will be 17 weeks then, but if we don't get a peek then i have another every two weeks after so I am sure we will see soon enough LOL


----------



## saveme

First, I'm so sorry to hear about your losses! Secondly, I saw a fertility specialist after I had my first miscarriage, and he saw my through my ectopic as well. RE's are SO much better than regualar ob/gyns, so much more understanding that you def push to get the job done asap! After my first RE on my right side and a clear HSG, my doctor had a plan for us to start on clomid and he would monitor me throughout each cycle. If I was ovulating through my right tube we would not try that month and if from the left then we would try like crazy, and if I ovulated from both sides then we would take our chances. I thought it sounded like a good plan to try before IVF! Anyway, just wanted you to know that there is a lot more things to do and try, so don't give up!!!! Also, like the other girls said.....go to a specialist ASAP! They can get all this started for you as soon as your ready.[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much Rachel613 you give me so much hope:hugs: I hope your pregnancy is going smoothly and that you get to hold your sweet baby in your arms soon.
As for me I am def going to go and see a specialist. I figured that they could tell me what side I am ovulating on this actually makes me more hopeful, when I went to the ER the nurse told me "all you need to do is get pregnant on your left":shrug: if I could I would...
I just wish this was already over with so I can start ttc already...


----------



## saveme

allforthegirl said:


> Well my next scan is on the 27th, I will be 17 weeks then, but if we don't get a peek then i have another every two weeks after so I am sure we will see soon enough LOL

GL on your next scan hope your get to see if your team:blue:/:pink::happydance:
I can't wait till it's my turn... You ladies give me hope and make me excited for my future of having my miracle baby...


----------



## jammers77

allforthegirl said:


> Well my next scan is on the 27th, I will be 17 weeks then, but if we don't get a peek then i have another every two weeks after so I am sure we will see soon enough LOL

:thumbup: Good luck on your scan!! Make sure you share a pic with us if you get one!


----------



## allforthegirl

Absolutely!!


----------



## summer2011

Good luck ;)


----------



## ladyluck8181

ARRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I just needed to get that out of my system! If I count the bleed I got on 6th Aug as AF (it was longer and a little lighter than a normal AF) then I should be on CD20, I have been testing for ovulation since CD 12 and no sign of it whatsoever :'( I have never ever ever not ovulated so yet again my mind has gone into overdrive that my body is a complete and utter mess! 

Is this normal? :-/ We go to spain for a week on Tuesday night and I'm now scared that that wasn't AF and it will be sods law I get full heavy flow on the plane flying out, where as if it was AF she would've been due on our last holiday day which I can cope with :dohh: 

I've even got a spotty forehead which I always breakout there right before the witch arrives :growlmad:


----------



## ladyluck8181

allforthegirl said:


> Absolutely!!

I can't wait to hear your update after US, I really hope I can get to a wifi connection in the hotel so I can find out what team you are, good luck!


----------



## jammers77

Aww, ladyluck, I'm sorry you're experiencing cycle woes. A lot of ladies have some trouble after mtx. It's not uncommon, and along with that is trying to figure out ovulation. I know of at least one lady here who has had trouble with her cycles, but it seems like there have been a few. Unfortunately, I can't remember who they were.

I have no advice to offer other than to try to relax. (I know that's a given!) It'll happen, though I hope you don't see AF arrive on your time away!! FXd that you have a nice vacay and that things right for you soon!


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow jammers only 13 more weeks? Wow time is really flying by!! Before we know it you will posting pic of your little man!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

jammers77 said:


> Aww, ladyluck, I'm sorry you're experiencing cycle woes. A lot of ladies have some trouble after mtx. It's not uncommon, and along with that is trying to figure out ovulation. I know of at least one lady here who has had trouble with her cycles, but it seems like there have been a few. Unfortunately, I can't remember who they were.
> 
> I have no advice to offer other than to try to relax. (I know that's a given!) It'll happen, though I hope you don't see AF arrive on your time away!! FXd that you have a nice vacay and that things right for you soon!


Thanks Jammers, I just wish my body would get back to normal. I'm a want it yesterday kind of girl ie the most impatient person ever and all this waiting is turn me into a demon :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

I was the same way Lady, but time will go faster once things get all sorted out!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Well F!#K MY LIFE, I think AF might have arrived :cry: I'm spotting bright red. Stupid old witch :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## pdxmom

ladyluck8181 said:


> Well F!#K MY LIFE, I think AF might have arrived :cry: I'm spotting bright red. Stupid old witch :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Im sorry af got u...hugs to u...your rainbow baby is now alil closer :hugs:

allforthegirl- best of luck for your scan tomorrow...waiting to hear the results :)


----------



## allforthegirl

pdx what is up with your chart? Do you always have such long luteal phases? Or could this be a good sign? I can't wait to find out!! I will pray for you!


----------



## pdxmom

allforthegirl said:


> pdx what is up with your chart? Do you always have such long luteal phases? Or could this be a good sign? I can't wait to find out!! I will pray for you!

I do have a 15-16 day lp...so thts normal for me..had blood done on 10dpo and hcg count came to 2 so not preg this cycle...hopefully things will work out next cycle


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Well come LO momma is waiting for you and loves you already, please don't be shy!! You will be loved more than you know!! Please come forth and let your momma get pg!! xXx


----------



## Rachel613

PDX - are you sure your not still in the game? my friend just got her HCG at 11DPO and it was 0, two days later she got 12 positive home pregnancy tests :) 

Allforthegirl....can't wait for tomorrow!!!!

Everything is good here, thankfully! Over the weekend I had bright red spotting. It was terrifying!!! Luckily, our doctor got us an ultrasound this afternoon and everything looked great with our little baby boy. I'm feeling way less stressed, but won't completely let my guard down until I have him snuggled up in my arms!


----------



## allforthegirl

What did they say was the reasoning for the bleeding? is you placenta moving into the wrong spot?


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks for the support girls...Rachel the only reason i say i may not b pregnant is bcos i had a temp drop today which is about normal for me...however it would defenitely b awesome to get tht bfp :) ... wat was the reason behind the spotting?? glad everything is fine with the baby :)


----------



## Rachel613

They said they couldn't find any reason for the spotting. So they said not finding a reason is a good thing, because if they found a reason it would be a cause for concern. So my guess is just from straining from the constipation :dohh: - they want me to take a stool softener but I don't want the opposite problem and also they said no sex for 2 weeks :wacko:

allforthegirl - today is the day!!! hopefully SHE will cooperate and show you her lack of boy parts :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I posted the reveal on my journal :flower:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Congratulations hun!!! So glad u got to see before our flight!

AF well and truly arrived for me so I'm praying for a normal cycle.

anyway that's me over and out, I'm off for some sun, sea and lots of alcohol!!! See you on the other side xx


----------



## summer2011

AF's here for me too! CD 1 today! IUI CYCLE 2 begins... First TV ultrasound on thurs. Please please bring us a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## Rachel613

allforthegirl said:


> I posted the reveal on my journal :flower:

Hey! Just read your journal, congratulaions on your healthy baby :hugs: My good friend has 5 boys and now that they are older she can't wait for them to get married so she can finally get some girls in the family :)


----------



## pdxmom

allforthegirl said:


> I posted the reveal on my journal :flower:

Congratulations hun...5 boys...WOW!!!!!


----------



## summer2011

Excited to say we are officially trying again after mtx!!! :dance:
Day 3 ultrasound went well, all looks good. Trying this iui with femera, trigger and prog to hopefully help build my lining better and encourage bean to stick to the right spot this time. Next ultrasound next thurs for follie count and measure. I hear ladies get more follies with femera than clomid.


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats summer I wish you all the best in the upcoming TTC months!! Hopefully you won't have to wait too long for that little one to stick good and strong!!


----------



## LynnC

Hello, 

I just finished reading 371 pages for this topic within a couple of days. Thank you for all the inspirations and positive views from all of you. congrats to all the moms, expecting and sorry for all the recent losses of the rest. Now, I'm ready to share my stories..

My DH and I just got married end of May. I got HPT+ end of July which turned out to be an ectopic one :cry: it was supposed to be our honeymoon baby. We didnt expect for it to come this early NEVER would expect for it to leave us THIS soon! 

Anyway, i got to the ER on Aug 4th due to spotting and cramping on the right side when walk(my ectopic side). The ectopic was confirmed by my ob on Aug 9th (1st MTX shot).

Hcg level

Shot 1 (40mg) - 400
Day4 - 2000(!) 
Day7 - 2800 (shot 2 50mg)
Day10 - 2300
Day13 - 2000
Day 15 - started brown/pink spotting
Day16 - heavy bleeding with clots (sorry tmi) with period cramps (hurts more than my usual cramps)
Day17 - 1834
Day19 - cramps went away and less bleeding. More like last period bleeding/spotting.
Day20 - today. Just had another blood test and hopefully there will be a major drop in count:nope: crossing finger for tomorrows result!

I hope this is detailed enough for any of you who is going through the same thing. Its been very hard and sad. I am in fear of the rupturing, all kinds of blocking in the future and if there will be a healthy pregnancy later on. Im so ready to be a mom especially now. 

I apologize for the long into. I guess i find comforts sharing this with you guys since i dont talk to any of my friends about my situation, i just went MIA :cry:

Please keep everyone updated with your stories so we all can rely on each other. Send hugs to everyone!:hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am so very sorry that you are joining us here. :hugs:


----------



## summer2011

:hugs:


----------



## jammers77

Sorry you're joining us in this journey, LynnC. It's definitely a rough way to go, and I understand your MIA status with your friends. I withdrew, too, for quite a while as my grief was just too overwhelming. My doctor had told me that sometimes ectopics just happen--no rhyme or reason. And apparently that was the case for me, because the very side that hurt the worst (my right) was the very side I ovulated from this pregnancy, and all went well. Many doctors though recommend an HSG (as you've probably read here) after an ectopic just to see if there's some kind of a reason for the ectopic pregnancy.

I hope you recover soon and that you have a successful pregnancy after all of this is through! Feel free to vent here--we all have, and you can, too!


----------



## LynnC

jammers77 said:


> Sorry you're joining us in this journey, LynnC. It's definitely a rough way to go, and I understand your MIA status with your friends. I withdrew, too, for quite a while as my grief was just too overwhelming. My doctor had told me that sometimes ectopics just happen--no rhyme or reason. And apparently that was the case for me, because the very side that hurt the worst (my right) was the very side I ovulated from this pregnancy, and all went well. Many doctors though recommend an HSG (as you've probably read here) after an ectopic just to see if there's some kind of a reason for the ectopic pregnancy.
> 
> I hope you recover soon and that you have a successful pregnancy after all of this is through! Feel free to vent here--we all have, and you can, too!

Thank you for the kind words! Yes, Iam planning to get HSG test after EP. Do you guys know if i can get the test right when i hit 0? Or i have to wait after 1 cycle?

Today i just got a call from my doc. My HCG went up from 1834 to 2000! Im so lost. One of the option is to wait to tues to do another hcg and decide on wed when test result is back (no u/s tech is around today and mon is Labor Day). I am so scared for the tube to rupture during the long weekend. Not sure what to do. Has anyone of you guys had hcg to went back up after 2 shots of mtx? :nope::nope:


----------



## jammers77

LynnC said:


> jammers77 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you're joining us in this journey, LynnC. It's definitely a rough way to go, and I understand your MIA status with your friends. I withdrew, too, for quite a while as my grief was just too overwhelming. My doctor had told me that sometimes ectopics just happen--no rhyme or reason. And apparently that was the case for me, because the very side that hurt the worst (my right) was the very side I ovulated from this pregnancy, and all went well. Many doctors though recommend an HSG (as you've probably read here) after an ectopic just to see if there's some kind of a reason for the ectopic pregnancy.
> 
> I hope you recover soon and that you have a successful pregnancy after all of this is through! Feel free to vent here--we all have, and you can, too!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words! Yes, Iam planning to get HSG test after EP. Do you guys know if i can get the test right when i hit 0? Or i have to wait after 1 cycle?
> 
> Today i just got a call from my doc. My HCG went up from 1834 to 2000! Im so lost. One of the option is to wait to tues to do another hcg and decide on wed when test result is back (no u/s tech is around today and mon is Labor Day). I am so scared for the tube to rupture during the long weekend. Not sure what to do. Has anyone of you guys had hcg to went back up after 2 shots of mtx? :nope::nope:Click to expand...

I'm not sure when the hsg is done. Other ladies here might know.

Are you avoiding taking vitamins? I hadn't seen you mention that so I thought I'd mention it. In case you didn't know, you're not supposed to take folate-rich vitamins (or folate at all) after mtx. It seems to me that there was another lady here who had more than two shots. I can't remember who for sure, but I was thinking it was Renzal??

ETA: Yes, it was Renzal. I looked it up, and she had four shots every other day for 8 days.


----------



## Red Rose

LynnC - Sorry you find yourself here, but welcome :hugs: The waiting to get to zero was defiantly the worst. After that, it gets MUCH better. Reading through the stories on this thread gave me lots of hope.



allforthegirl said:


> Congrats summer I wish you all the best in the upcoming TTC months!! Hopefully you won't have to wait too long for that little one to stick good and strong!!

Congrats on team blue!!



summer2011 said:


> Excited to say we are officially trying again after mtx!!! :dance:
> Day 3 ultrasound went well, all looks good. Trying this iui with femera, trigger and prog to hopefully help build my lining better and encourage bean to stick to the right spot this time. Next ultrasound next thurs for follie count and measure. I hear ladies get more follies with femera than clomid.

Yay for TTC!! I'll keep my fingers tightly crossed for you. Sounds promising so far. :happydance:

Update from me - had an early scan at 6 weeks to check bubs is in right place. It is and a definite heartbeat found! Awful MS last week, subdued to constant nausea feeling now. Thought I'd be constantly petrified but very much relaxed after having the scan. :thumbup:


----------



## LynnC

Yea, i stopped taking prenatal or any kind of vitamin since the shot. Thank you for taking your time for me. I just got back from my doc and she said shes never come across this kind of situation. Im back in the mining game for this long weekend. :nope: not gonna hear any news until tues and hopefully it wont get ruptured :nope:


I found out that hsg is done after hitting 0 and 1 cycle.


----------



## jammers77

Don't hesitate to take action if you start feeling any niggles of pain, hon. Head straight into the ER. Will pray for you that you can get through this weekend peacefully!


----------



## saveme

LynnC said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just finished reading 371 pages for this topic within a couple of days. Thank you for all the inspirations and positive views from all of you. congrats to all the moms, expecting and sorry for all the recent losses of the rest. Now, I'm ready to share my stories..
> 
> My DH and I just got married end of May. I got HPT+ end of July which turned out to be an ectopic one :cry: it was supposed to be our honeymoon baby. We didnt expect for it to come this early NEVER would expect for it to leave us THIS soon!
> 
> Anyway, i got to the ER on Aug 4th due to spotting and cramping on the right side when walk(my ectopic side). The ectopic was confirmed by my ob on Aug 9th (1st MTX shot).
> 
> Hcg level
> 
> Shot 1 (40mg) - 400
> Day4 - 2000(!)
> Day7 - 2800 (shot 2 50mg)
> Day10 - 2300
> Day13 - 2000
> Day 15 - started brown/pink spotting
> Day16 - heavy bleeding with clots (sorry tmi) with period cramps (hurts more than my usual cramps)
> Day17 - 1834
> Day19 - cramps went away and less bleeding. More like last period bleeding/spotting.
> Day20 - today. Just had another blood test and hopefully there will be a major drop in count:nope: crossing finger for tomorrows result!
> 
> I hope this is detailed enough for any of you who is going through the same thing. Its been very hard and sad. I am in fear of the rupturing, all kinds of blocking in the future and if there will be a healthy pregnancy later on. Im so ready to be a mom especially now.
> 
> I apologize for the long into. I guess i find comforts sharing this with you guys since i dont talk to any of my friends about my situation, i just went MIA :cry:
> 
> Please keep everyone updated with your stories so we all can rely on each other. Send hugs to everyone!:hugs:

Hi Lynn me and your story are very similar, I'm very sorry for your loss:hugs:. I got my BFP last day of July, went to ER Aug 4th for bleeding then back again on the 9th and they confirmed ectopic in right tube. I had 1st mtx(don't know the amount I received) on the 9th my levels were lower than yours to start out with they were 269 when I went to check levels again 4 days after the mtx they were 574! Dr expected this though.
on the 16th of Aug had blood draw again only went down to 475 Dr said not enough took my blood again but still wanted me to have another shot (2nd shot was 100 mg)so I did and my levels came back yesterday at 16!!! less than a week later!
Through all of this I was bleeding and on days I wasn't bleeding red i was spotting brown. Aug 28th I stopped bleeding completely and I have one more blood draw in 2 weeks but Dr believes my levels have already went down to 0.:happydance:
I think yours will and well it's just gonna take some time. I know it's frustrating and it sucks because everytime you go in it's just a reminder of what's happening:cry: Try to take it easy lay around as much as possible that's what the doc suggested to me because like you I was so scared of rupturing:nope: This was my 2nd ectopic it's upsetting and disappointing but next time before I try we are going to a specialist, so that we will know when I'm OV'ing from my left.(both ep were on the right) and it did take us 3years to see another bfp after my 1st but we were NTNP for 3years and June we decided to TRY and we got preggo right away so that's our plan for when we decide to try again.
Planning for the next pregnancy is what keeps me going... I know it will happen and it will happen for you too.:hugs:
Also I don't know if you know but don't take any multivitimans or prenatals try to stay away from OJ as well all are sources of folic acid. My research on mtx also shows that certain meds interact with mtx like aspirin= motrin ibuprofen, peptobismol, so try if you can to stay away from those as well. My dr gave me percocet to help with any cramping that I might have but warned me if it was unbearable to take one and go to ER. I wish the best for you hun and pray for a speedy recovery and beleive me there's hope.


----------



## saveme

Check out this forum, there are a couple of stories on there about most of the women having successful pregnancies rather quickly after mtx.
https://community.babycenter.com/po..._after_methotrexate?cpg=6&csi=2420182869&pd=1


----------



## summer2011

LynnC said:


> jammers77 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you're joining us in this journey, LynnC. It's definitely a rough way to go, and I understand your MIA status with your friends. I withdrew, too, for quite a while as my grief was just too overwhelming. My doctor had told me that sometimes ectopics just happen--no rhyme or reason. And apparently that was the case for me, because the very side that hurt the worst (my right) was the very side I ovulated from this pregnancy, and all went well. Many doctors though recommend an HSG (as you've probably read here) after an ectopic just to see if there's some kind of a reason for the ectopic pregnancy.
> 
> I hope you recover soon and that you have a successful pregnancy after all of this is through! Feel free to vent here--we all have, and you can, too!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words! Yes, Iam planning to get HSG test after EP. Do you guys know if i can get the test right when i hit 0? Or i have to wait after 1 cycle?
> 
> Today i just got a call from my doc. My HCG went up from 1834 to 2000! Im so lost. One of the option is to wait to tues to do another hcg and decide on wed when test result is back (no u/s tech is around today and mon is Labor Day). I am so scared for the tube to rupture during the long weekend. Not sure what to do. Has anyone of you guys had hcg to went back up after 2 shots of mtx? :nope::nope:Click to expand...

Ah Lynn, sorry your hcg went up :hugs: Nothing worst than having to wait it out over a weekend!! I was in that situation not all that long ago waiting to find out if my preg was viable or not. Definatley go to the ER if you feel something isn't right. We're here if you have any questions or need advice over the weekend.



Red Rose said:


> Update from me - had an early scan at 6 weeks to check bubs is in right place. It is and a definite heartbeat found! Awful MS last week, subdued to constant nausea feeling now. Thought I'd be constantly petrified but very much relaxed after having the scan. :thumbup:

Congrats Red Rose :happydance: Happy babes is in the right place. Must have been so exciting to see that little heartbeat. Can NOT wait for that day to come for me.


----------



## LynnC

It must be very very hard for you to go through this for the second time! Im glad that you are still being able to hang in there and are still looking forward to getback on ttc! 
Thank you for spreading the positive thoughts! I wish mine will be going down to 0 soon because it has risen back up ;( Im still stuck at 2000ish.. sucks when you nir the doctor dont know what is going on..

Yes, we should make sure to do all the possible tests before the next pregnancy! Have you ever done HSG test? 

Hope it will be down to 0 for you soon!!!


----------



## saveme

LynnC said:


> It must be very very hard for you to go through this for the second time! Im glad that you are still being able to hang in there and are still looking forward to getback on ttc!
> Thank you for spreading the positive thoughts! I wish mine will be going down to 0 soon because it has risen back up ;( Im still stuck at 2000ish.. sucks when you nir the doctor dont know what is going on..
> 
> Yes, we should make sure to do all the possible tests before the next pregnancy! Have you ever done HSG test?
> 
> Hope it will be down to 0 for you soon!!!

:hugs::hugs:
I hope everything starts falling into place for you hun. I know it's frustrating, keep your chin up, and make sure you stay on top of everything esp if you are in pain, and ask alot of questions don't hesitate if you don't ask they don't let you know much. Keep us updated.


----------



## schultzie18

Hello ladies. I just wanted to stop by and say this thread helped when I had my ectopic back in December and it gave me hope that someday I could get pregnant again. Well I have come back to say I am PREGNANT! I can't believe it! Still won't know for sure if its in the right place for a couple of weeks but it feels completely different this time.


----------



## allforthegirl

schultzie18 said:


> Hello ladies. I just wanted to stop by and say this thread helped when I had my ectopic back in December and it gave me hope that someday I could get pregnant again. Well I have come back to say I am PREGNANT! I can't believe it! Still won't know for sure if its in the right place for a couple of weeks but it feels completely different this time.

Wow that is absolutely amazing!! Congrats!! H&H 9 months girl!:thumbup:


----------



## summer2011

Congrats :flower:


----------



## Rachel613

:hugs:


LynnC said:


> It must be very very hard for you to go through this for the second time! Im glad that you are still being able to hang in there and are still looking forward to getback on ttc!
> Thank you for spreading the positive thoughts! I wish mine will be going down to 0 soon because it has risen back up ;( Im still stuck at 2000ish.. sucks when you nir the doctor dont know what is going on..
> 
> Yes, we should make sure to do all the possible tests before the next pregnancy! Have you ever done HSG test?
> 
> Hope it will be down to 0 for you soon!!!

Sorry your going through this, its so hard to go through it and then add on the waiting and waiting for those numbers to go down, its unbearable! 

I had two shots of mtx, I got my second one because my numbers were staying the same, likes yours. After the second shot they started to go down quickly a few days later. Luckily I kept both tubes! After my first period I got the HSG done, it was a little painful but SO worth it, because I am almost positive in unblocked/cleaned out my right tube where I had just had my ectopic. I got pregnant that next cycle and so far everything is good and G-d willing will have a happy baby in 4 more months! My doctor also had my on progesterone because I had low numbers right after my positive pregnancy test and he thinks that is why I had m/c before...

So my advice....stay positve, you WILL have a healthy pregnancy soon and see a good fertility specialist! 

Fx!!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## saveme

schultzie18 said:


> Hello ladies. I just wanted to stop by and say this thread helped when I had my ectopic back in December and it gave me hope that someday I could get pregnant again. Well I have come back to say I am PREGNANT! I can't believe it! Still won't know for sure if its in the right place for a couple of weeks but it feels completely different this time.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Yayy congrats!!!


----------



## LynnC

Congrats on the pregnancy. Hope in a couple of weeks you will be happy seeing the baby inside the uterus!!!:thumbup::baby:

Afm, I had decided to go for laparoscopy surgery yesterday since my #s didnt go down after 2 mtx shots. I had my right tube removed. We saw the pictures and it was big and could rupture if waitedlonger. The procedure wasnt bad itself since i was sleeping the whole time. Im having gas pain n soreness around the 3 little incisions. But they said its normal. Im taking it easy day by day now. 

The doc also performed HSG test on my left tube during the surgery. The water seemed to go through normal. However, i was diagnosed with Endometriosis. :dohh: the black spots (due to endo) on right tube was more than left. This is the reason why i got ectopic :nope: Does anyone here is having the same problem? I was told to go back TTC after 1-2 cycles to avoid the Endometriosis to grow more (it does after periods)

So hopefully i will be recovering soon, get my period back n start on ttc ::blush::. Crossing my fingers and praying to have a healthy pregnancy next time


----------



## jammers77

Sorry you had to resort to lap, but I'm so glad you've finally got answers!!! Knowing what you're facing makes it easier to be proactive!!! I'm tickled to death that you know what you're dealing with and am crossing my fingers and toes super hard that you get that happily ever after soon!


----------



## saveme

:flower:Hi ladies well I had my last mtx shot on the 23rd of Aug started bleeding and stopped bleeding by the27th I heard back from the dr my levels on the 27th was 16 and he said on the 30th as we talked they should already be below 5 by now. Well yesterday I had sore boobs and wondered if a FRER would show neg(-) by now well I did one and there was a faint positive+ 
Me and DH have been having lots of sex:blush: since my bleeding stopped its been over a month since were told we couldn't, so as soon as the bleeding stopped we have been doing it everyday:haha: but we have been using the pull out method. Seriously I don't think it could be a new pregnancy but why would the test come out very faint +? What do you ladies think?


----------



## saveme

I attached the test. Does this look like a very faint + to you?
 



Attached Files:







20130904_183433.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## summer2011

I think I can see something. I'd take another in a couple days just to be sure it's not a new preg. ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

I think I see something too!!


----------



## saveme

summer2011 said:


> I think I can see something. I'd take another in a couple days just to be sure it's not a new preg. ;)




allforthegirl said:


> I think I see something too!!

Thanks ladies, I am going to retest in a couple days. What's the least amount of hcg does FRER detect anyway?:shrug: I really thought for sure my levels would be down by now, I guess only time will tell.:dohh:


----------



## LynnC

Hope everything turns out right for you:hugs:


----------



## saveme

Thanks Lynnc I hope so too


----------



## jammers77

I've heard that a FRER can detect REALLY low amounts sometimes. I've seen some women say that they've had them detect as low as 10hcg. They're quite sensitive.


----------



## saveme

LynnC said:


> Congrats on the pregnancy. Hope in a couple of weeks you will be happy seeing the baby inside the uterus!!!:thumbup::baby:
> 
> Afm, I had decided to go for laparoscopy surgery yesterday since my #s didnt go down after 2 mtx shots. I had my right tube removed. We saw the pictures and it was big and could rupture if waitedlonger. The procedure wasnt bad itself since i was sleeping the whole time. Im having gas pain n soreness around the 3 little incisions. But they said its normal. Im taking it easy day by day now.
> 
> The doc also performed HSG test on my left tube during the surgery. The water seemed to go through normal. However, i was diagnosed with Endometriosis. :dohh: the black spots (due to endo) on right tube was more than left. This is the reason why i got ectopic :nope: Does anyone here is having the same problem? I was told to go back TTC after 1-2 cycles to avoid the Endometriosis to grow more (it does after periods)
> 
> So hopefully i will be recovering soon, get my period back n start on ttc ::blush::. Crossing my fingers and praying to have a healthy pregnancy next time

Sorry you had to go through this,:hugs: take your time healing and grieving. You now have some definite answers as to why all this happened and you can move on from here with a plan when you decide to try again. I'm praying that we both have our rainbow babies soon enough:hugs:


----------



## summer2011

So... Day 11 ultrasound today was a disappointment :( follicles measuring ok at approx 15, but my lining is very thin at 4 mm! I do ovulate on my own, usually later in the cycle (normally cd14-16). FS gave us the weekend to see if there's any growth in hopes I don't ovulate on my own. Holding an ounce of hope that my lining can somehow catch up.


----------



## saveme

jammers77 said:


> I've heard that a FRER can detect REALLY low amounts sometimes. I've seen some women say that they've had them detect as low as 10hcg. They're quite sensitive.

Someone on this forum told me it can detect from what she seen online as low as 6.5-12.5 hcg so I just am hoping that in the next couple of days I get a stark whit neg(-) I can't believe I still have some of it in my system still:shrug: I mean seriously it was 16 on the 27th> what the heck is going on:dohh: Dr. does not want another blood draw until next week:wacko: oh well I just have to pray for the best but still so frustrating.:growlmad:


----------



## summer2011

Did you tell them you got a positive test? I would think they'd make bloods a priority.


----------



## saveme

summer2011 said:


> So... Day 11 ultrasound today was a disappointment :( follicles measuring ok at approx 15, but my lining is very thin at 4 mm! I do ovulate on my own, usually later in the cycle (normally cd14-16). FS gave us the weekend to see if there's any growth in hopes I don't ovulate on my own. Holding an ounce of hope that my lining can somehow catch up.




summer2011 said:


> Did you tell them you got a positive test? I would think they'd make bloods a priority.

Oh hun I'm sorry about your u/s, hopefully your lining will get where it needs to be. Where is it supposed to be measuring? FX it gets there.
I haven't told them because my test was so faintly+ I'm praying that the level will be down by next week Tuesday.:shrug: I don't know I'm so over this. My 1st ectopic was really painful but it eneded so quickly literally from the time I got the mtx till the time I stopped bleeding 1.5 weeks and my hcg was 2. My levels were much higher somewhere in the thousands... this time my #'s were 574 the highest and I'm still waiting for hcg to drop.:dohh:


----------



## summer2011

Yes it's seems like the lower the hcg the slower it is to fall. Mine when I got the shot was about 350 and took 30ish days to drop :o

I think they're looking for at least an 8mm lining at ovulation. So I'm only half way there :( Last iui it measured 6.5 at trigger which may have contributed to the ectopic. Although there's nothing really out there to support that theory :shrug:


----------



## LynnC

Sorry to hear about the linning and hope it will thicken up soon for you:hugs:

Waiting for hcg to drop can get so crazy! I was still in 2000 range before the surgery. Will have to go back in a week for the blood count and was told it might still be in my blood for at least 2 weeks! Even with the tube removed! I have to fly out of the country on the 16th and crossing my finger the count will get < 10 by then :wacko:


----------



## shelbysioux

Hi I have posted on here before and I just wanted to post again especially to Save Me who was asking if there is any hope after two ectopics, I have been where you are and I really thought there was no hope for me. I had two ectopics last year in May and September, but I am now 27 weeks pregnant with our little rainbow baby. I just wanted to say don't give up hope xxxx


----------



## LynnC

shelbysioux said:


> Hi I have posted on here before and I just wanted to post again especially to Save Me who was asking if there is any hope after two ectopics, I have been where you are and I really thought there was no hope for me. I had two ectopics last year in May and September, but I am now 27 weeks pregnant with our little rainbow baby. I just wanted to say don't give up hope xxxx

Hi Shelly! Thank you for sharing and congrats on the healthy pregnancy:hugs: the pain has almost paid off! Hope you will have a great delivery! 
If you dont mind me asking, did you get treated with mtx shots for both eps? So you were able to keep the tubes? It is so amazing how our body works. Sometimes it doesnt follow exactly by the rules :thumbup::kiss:


----------



## shelbysioux

I had the Mtx first time as my hcg was about 1400 but in September my hcg was only about 120 so I begged them to do the 'watch and wait' approach and after about 6 weeks I finally got back to 0. So yes I still luckily have both my tubes. I was booked into have a hsg when I found out I was pregnant this time. Agonisingly I had a scan at 6 weeks and they said it was just an empty sac :'( They kept me in hosp all weekend because my hcg was 29,000 and they thought it might be ectopic again and I was at risk of rupture. Eventually they sent me home telling me that my hcg wasn't doubling (it only went up to 36,000 in 48 hours) and to expect to miscarry. Another scan showed the sac still empty but I had no pain or bleeding and finally 9 days later when I had lost all hope and was thinking I would have to have a d&c they found a tiny little heartbeat. I really really never thought it would happen for me xx


----------



## pregoinnorge

First i want to say that Im sorry for all you ladies who have gone or are going through an ectopic. It is such a crazy and nervewracking time:(

I'm really sorry for crashing this thread but can I get some advice? I tried posting in the pregnancy test are but I got no responses.

I had faint BFPs last weekend and a digi1-2 on Monday. Since then I have had faint tests all week.
I know you're not supposed to judge levels based on the darkness of the test but I am at risk for an ectopic since I had the metho shot in March for a pregnancy of an unknown location.

I think I am 14 dpo today. Is this test far too faint given I've had positives for 5 days now?

This combined with brown spotting since 6dpo and one bright red wipe yesterday makes me think ectopic again. But I didn't get a bfp until 2 weeks after "AF" with the ectopic in March. And I had two m/c before my DD.

Any thoughts? Dr refuses betas and will not see me until 17 Sept. should I just wait?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## allforthegirl

summer2011 said:


> So... Day 11 ultrasound today was a disappointment :( follicles measuring ok at approx 15, but my lining is very thin at 4 mm! I do ovulate on my own, usually later in the cycle (normally cd14-16). FS gave us the weekend to see if there's any growth in hopes I don't ovulate on my own. Holding an ounce of hope that my lining can somehow catch up.

I was told that my lining was also very thin at one of my u/s. I did a bit of research and decided to drink raspberry leaf tea, it is supposed to help thicken and strengthen the lining. Maybe you may want to try that???



pregoinnorge said:


> First i want to say that Im sorry for all you ladies who have gone or are going through an ectopic. It is such a crazy and nervewracking time:(
> 
> I'm really sorry for crashing this thread but can I get some advice? I tried posting in the pregnancy test are but I got no responses.
> 
> I had faint BFPs last weekend and a digi1-2 on Monday. Since then I have had faint tests all week.
> I know you're not supposed to judge levels based on the darkness of the test but I am at risk for an ectopic since I had the metho shot in March for a pregnancy of an unknown location.
> 
> I think I am 14 dpo today. Is this test far too faint given I've had positives for 5 days now?
> 
> This combined with brown spotting since 6dpo and one bright red wipe yesterday makes me think ectopic again. But I didn't get a bfp until 2 weeks after "AF" with the ectopic in March. And I had two m/c before my DD.
> 
> Any thoughts? Dr refuses betas and will not see me until 17 Sept. should I just wait?

If you are at risk then the procedure here is to have a u/s about 6 weeks, which sounds like what is set for you. I would wait it out if you are not in any pain or bleeding. GL I hope everything works out for you!!


----------



## LynnC

shelbysioux said:


> I had the Mtx first time as my hcg was about 1400 but in September my hcg was only about 120 so I begged them to do the 'watch and wait' approach and after about 6 weeks I finally got back to 0. So yes I still luckily have both my tubes. I was booked into have a hsg when I found out I was pregnant this time. Agonisingly I had a scan at 6 weeks and they said it was just an empty sac :'( They kept me in hosp all weekend because my hcg was 29,000 and they thought it might be ectopic again and I was at risk of rupture. Eventually they sent me home telling me that my hcg wasn't doubling (it only went up to 36,000 in 48 hours) and to expect to miscarry. Another scan showed the sac still empty but I had no pain or bleeding and finally 9 days later when I had lost all hope and was thinking I would have to have a d&c they found a tiny little heartbeat. I really really never thought it would happen for me xx

Oh wow what a rollercoaster!:hugs: i am so so happy for you. I hope from now you will be more relaxed and have a h&h pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## jammers77

pregoinnorge said:


> First i want to say that Im sorry for all you ladies who have gone or are going through an ectopic. It is such a crazy and nervewracking time:(
> 
> I'm really sorry for crashing this thread but can I get some advice? I tried posting in the pregnancy test are but I got no responses.
> 
> I had faint BFPs last weekend and a digi1-2 on Monday. Since then I have had faint tests all week.
> I know you're not supposed to judge levels based on the darkness of the test but I am at risk for an ectopic since I had the metho shot in March for a pregnancy of an unknown location.
> 
> I think I am 14 dpo today. Is this test far too faint given I've had positives for 5 days now?
> 
> This combined with brown spotting since 6dpo and one bright red wipe yesterday makes me think ectopic again. But I didn't get a bfp until 2 weeks after "AF" with the ectopic in March. And I had two m/c before my DD.
> 
> Any thoughts? Dr refuses betas and will not see me until 17 Sept. should I just wait?

Hon, I will be honest and tell you that the faint tests leave a sour taste in my mouth. With both my ectopic and my chemical, my tests were faint. There was never any progression at all. With your history of ectopic, I would keep a very close eye on symptoms. If it were me, I'd also keep testing even though, like you said, darkness of lines doesn't necessarily mean a whole lot. Though with me, a progression of dark lines meant hcg was rising.

At this point unfortunately, a scan would likely not show anything in the uterus or anywhere else because you're only 14dpo, so this is indeed a waiting game. And like your doctor, my doctor didn't want to do betas this time because he said it wouldn't be a clear indicator of whether the pregnancy was in the right place or not. The only need for a beta, he said, was for if I was having pain and/or bleeding along with faint tests.

Keep us updated on what you find out, and in the meantime you'll be in my prayers.:hugs:


----------



## LynnC

pregoinnorge said:


> First i want to say that Im sorry for all you ladies who have gone or are going through an ectopic. It is such a crazy and nervewracking time:(
> 
> I'm really sorry for crashing this thread but can I get some advice? I tried posting in the pregnancy test are but I got no responses.
> 
> I had faint BFPs last weekend and a digi1-2 on Monday. Since then I have had faint tests all week.
> I know you're not supposed to judge levels based on the darkness of the test but I am at risk for an ectopic since I had the metho shot in March for a pregnancy of an unknown location.
> 
> I think I am 14 dpo today. Is this test far too faint given I've had positives for 5 days now?
> 
> This combined with brown spotting since 6dpo and one bright red wipe yesterday makes me think ectopic again. But I didn't get a bfp until 2 weeks after "AF" with the ectopic in March. And I had two m/c before my DD.
> 
> Any thoughts? Dr refuses betas and will not see me until 17 Sept. should I just wait?

Since we have had ep, we are at higher risk to have it again. If I were you I would find another doctor who understands the risk and agrees to check weekly betas for you to make sure you are good to wait till sept 17th for an u/s. 

Hope everything will turn out good for you:hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

I agree with Jammers, it sucks but really unless you having any symptoms like many of us had to wait for that first u/s to find out the placing. I really do hope that things work out for you my dear!!


----------



## saveme

shelbysioux said:


> Hi I have posted on here before and I just wanted to post again especially to Save Me who was asking if there is any hope after two ectopics, I have been where you are and I really thought there was no hope for me. I had two ectopics last year in May and September, but I am now 27 weeks pregnant with our little rainbow baby. I just wanted to say don't give up hope xxxx

:hugs:Thanks shelby you give me hope and it brings some comfort and light to my current situation. After my 1st ep I thought I would never have to suffer through another that my luck could not be that bad:nope: well I was wrong and even though I'm scared of another I probably will never give up on my ttc journey until me and hubby have our little miracles. I have faith that God will bless us! But congrats on your pregnancy, I hope you have a smooth and healthy remaining pregnancy and I hope you get to hold that miracle baby in your arms soon.:baby:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Thank you for the advice girls. I know there's not much to do but wait. My test is a bit darker today but I know that it doesn't mean anything. 
With my ectopic in March my hcg was 180 at 5.5 weeks and my test now is darker than the one I took before I went to the hospital and got tested. 

Thanks again!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hey I'm back!! Had a lovely break, and it was nice to not think about ttc for a week, can't believe how much it took my mind off it all.

And I have big news........... I am OVULATING! Yes ladies, I got a positive OPK yesterday on CD12 :thumbup:(maybe a little early in the cycle?) The temptation to go for it is awful, so so soooo awful but I know I only have to wait another month then we are gtg :cry:

Hope everyone is well, I am sorry to see a few new names among us and send my thoughts and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## jammers77

pregoinnorge said:


> Thank you for the advice girls. I know there's not much to do but wait. My test is a bit darker today but I know that it doesn't mean anything.
> With my ectopic in March my hcg was 180 at 5.5 weeks and my test now is darker than the one I took before I went to the hospital and got tested.
> 
> Thanks again!

I'm crossing my fingers for you so hard!!:hugs:


----------



## summer2011

Ah prego... I hope things work out for you! Having a prior EP makes it extra stressful to see another bfp. I'm very nervous to see another bfp but excited also to have another chance.


----------



## summer2011

allforthegirl said:


> I was told that my lining was also very thin at one of my u/s. I did a bit of research and decided to drink raspberry leaf tea, it is supposed to help thicken and strengthen the lining. Maybe you may want to try that???

Really? Do you know what the thickness was? Was it during a bfp cycle? I didn't realize you were being monitored.

Just took an OPK and neg! Thank goodness lol. Not ready to pop yet :haha: Hope my egg holds out till Monday to let my lining thicken up or this cycle will likely be a bust :wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

summer2011 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I was told that my lining was also very thin at one of my u/s. I did a bit of research and decided to drink raspberry leaf tea, it is supposed to help thicken and strengthen the lining. Maybe you may want to try that???
> 
> Really? Do you know what the thickness was? Was it during a bfp cycle? I didn't realize you were being monitored.
> 
> Just took an OPK and neg! Thank goodness lol. Not ready to pop yet :haha: Hope my egg holds out till Monday to let my lining thicken up or this cycle will likely be a bust :wacko:Click to expand...

The Dr told me my lining extremely thin at the u/s with my ectopic, and since I was completely dried up down under, I figured maybe I should try and help my lining thicken a bit to allow it to dig in deeper. As for how thin I am not sure. It just seemed like the right thing to do. Plus with this being my 5th baby I figured my uterus could definitely use a boost LOL


----------



## summer2011

Ah, yeah I could see it being thin with EP. Well... Will just have to wait and see when next week brings i guess. Hoping it might have time to thicken before then.


----------



## Rachel613

summer2011 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I was told that my lining was also very thin at one of my u/s. I did a bit of research and decided to drink raspberry leaf tea, it is supposed to help thicken and strengthen the lining. Maybe you may want to try that???
> 
> Really? Do you know what the thickness was? Was it during a bfp cycle? I didn't realize you were being monitored.
> 
> Just took an OPK and neg! Thank goodness lol. Not ready to pop yet :haha: Hope my egg holds out till Monday to let my lining thicken up or this cycle will likely be a bust :wacko:Click to expand...


After I found out I was pregnant I saw my RE and he said my uterine lining was very thin (I think the number was 5. something) and my progesterone was also very low. He said it was unlikely that this pregnancy would make it.....but here I am 22 weeks pregnant, so a thin lining doesn't always mean it can't happen!


----------



## summer2011

Just goes to show they can't always predict how a preg will go! Congrats on 22 weeks :)


----------



## summer2011

Day 14 ultrasound today showed a nice big follie (20+) one smaller (~18) and lining now at *8.5*!! :dance:
Triggered today and iui Tomorrow afternoon. So im not out after all, So happy to have a chance this month.


----------



## allforthegirl

Great news summer!! Wishing you luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## summer2011

Thanks allfor. Hope babes is doing well ;) Growing like a weed I'm sure.

Just an FYI to any ladies thinking about an hsg before ttc again... The FS during my appointment this morning sai they have a new technique now for checking tubes where they no longer need to use X-ray (which is what I had before and was terrible). I think they can now use a small catheter (like that used in iui) that minimizes the discomfort. If no bfp this cycle I think we'll go that route for a follow up to see if my tubes are still clear.

She also said just because tubes are open doesn't mean you're not at risk for ectopic. Right now I'm facing a 10-15 % chance of a repeat. Although she did admit since we didn't see anything in the tube it could have theoretically implanted anywhere and just been a bad preg. 

Anyway thought some of this info might be useful to you other ladies who've taken mtx or are trying after mtx.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Good luck for your IUI summer xxx


----------



## saveme

summer2011 said:


> Day 14 ultrasound today showed a nice big follie (20+) one smaller (~18) and lining now at *8.5*!! :dance:
> Triggered today and iui Tomorrow afternoon. So im not out after all, So happy to have a chance this month.

:happydance::happydance:Great news I hope this is your month hun, and you get your BFP, and little bean to settle in the right spot...I've got everything crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## LynnC

Good luck with the iui and little pea goes straight to the uterus n stays there :baby:!!!:kiss:


----------



## ladyluck8181

I have a confession to make, I feel guilty as sin but we had a 'whoopsie'.

I can't decide if it was an accidental whoopsie or a subconcious on purpose whoopsie because I knew I was ovulating :cry: I know I've been really silly as I only had to wait til my next cycle. 

I've done loads of googling and it seems there is a lot of mixed advice from waiting after first AF after mtx to the standard 3 months I got told. 

Is there anything I can do in case we did catch on? Will they try to encourage me to terminate because of risks? Am worried senseless, stupid stupid woman :dohh:


----------



## summer2011

Are you back on your folate sups? I think the biggest risk would be because of folic acid deficiency. Other than that all you can really do is wait it out. I doubt they'd recommend you to terminate, I think you'd just be very closely monitored.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Thanks Summer :flower: 

I've been taking 3mg of folic acid a day so one would hope I have covered that aspect. 

So now I'm gonna sit and wait it out, I'll give AF a few days to show if it doesn't I will test :dohh:


----------



## saveme

ladyluck8181 said:


> Thanks Summer :flower:
> 
> I've been taking 3mg of folic acid a day so one would hope I have covered that aspect.
> 
> So now I'm gonna sit and wait it out, I'll give AF a few days to show if it doesn't I will test :dohh:

Good luck Summer keep up on those folic sup just in case:winkwink:
If it's meant to be it will be.:thumbup:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Lol I assume you might mean me and not summer so thank you :hugs:

A sneaky part of me is hoping :blush:


----------



## jules79

Hi just wondering if i could join the group. Had an ectopic this time last Sept. Been ttc since last jan with no luck so far, feel a bit down at the moment could do with some support from those who have been there. Thanks.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Sorry you've had to join us Jules but welcome :flower:

Hope we can all bring you a little bit of support xx


----------



## saveme

jules79 said:


> Hi just wondering if i could join the group. Had an ectopic this time last Sept. Been ttc since last jan with no luck so far, feel a bit down at the moment could do with some support from those who have been there. Thanks.

:hugs: Hi Jules of course you can join I'm sorry about your loss. What methods have you been using to fall pregnant? I had an ectopic in 2010 and thought after a year being on a break we would NTNP but that didn't work:shrug: Then me and DH are settled now and everything was going great with us so we sat down and made a plan to TRY and that same month we did unfortunately it ended up in another ectopic:cry: We literally dtd every other day after my AF went off. I also did temping I don't like to opk cause then I felt I would just put to much pressure on myself. I hope and pray you get that BFP really soon. But we all need the support on this journey of ttc after an ectopic esp, so feel free to vent or whatever really the ladies on here are so supportive and understanding.


----------



## saveme

ladyluck8181 said:


> Lol I assume you might mean me and not summer so thank you :hugs:
> 
> A sneaky part of me is hoping :blush:

ladyluck8181I can completely understand what you mean:haha: I mean I know I'm not supposed to be "Trying" per-say right now and DH will not do it so were using the pullout method, and I just subconsciously hope some swimmers get in...:blush: But my motto is "what will be will be" and if it doesn't happen this month next month all gloves are off and were going for it.
But I really hope for you it happens like NOW!


----------



## summer2011

welcome Jules :wave:
We all understand. This forum has helped me tremendously. Quite a few ladies already have there rainbows after mtx so gives us all alot of hope.

Had the iui yesterday and dh had incredible numbers (over 100 million washed :happydance:) if one can't make it I don't know what else to do. Lol

I feel like our timing was perfect this month, temps up this morning so i feel i already o'd. Last time it took 3 additional days for my temp to rise, even after the trigger. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Oh gosh, Summer I had goosebumps reading that, I hope this is it for you! Keeping everything crossed for you, what is your test date? Xxx


----------



## summer2011

Sept 24 is my test date, not sure if I will test then or wait a few days. I'm sure my poas disorder will surface and force me to test then though :haha: Trying not to get my hopes up cause I still only have a 10-15% chance of a bfp during any cycle.


----------



## jammers77

Jules, I'm so sorry to hear of your struggles. Definitely check into the TTC boards and get some advice from the lovely ladies there if you'd like. Many of them have been there, done that when it comes to fertility information. There are a plethora of things you can try if you haven't already done so. Sometimes it just takes time and research to get the ball rolling. Hugs to you!


----------



## jules79

Thanks every one feels better just talking about it with people who have been there. Sorry for all your losses too. Save me i temped for about 4 months to check that i was ovulating and when but stopped because i found it quite stressful, kept thinking about numbers all the time lol. Havent tried opks yet but may do. Im the same dtd everyotherday after af on cd11 at moment, so we'll see. The ectopic hit me like train to be honest and still difficult a year later but its really nice to see that others have gone on to have rainbow babies.


----------



## saveme

summer2011 said:


> welcome Jules :wave:
> We all understand. This forum has helped me tremendously. Quite a few ladies already have there rainbows after mtx so gives us all alot of hope.
> 
> Had the iui yesterday and dh had incredible numbers (over 100 million washed :happydance:) if one can't make it I don't know what else to do. Lol
> 
> I feel like our timing was perfect this month, temps up this morning so i feel i already o'd. Last time it took 3 additional days for my temp to rise, even after the trigger. Fingers are crossed.

Oh summer I hope you get that bfp in a couple weeks... FX this is your month. Everything sounds like it will happen[-o&lt;
Good luck hun!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## summer2011

Just wanted to check in and see how you all are doing? This thread has been quiet for a while! 

Not much new to report here. On 7dpiui now, 7 more till testing.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hey Summer! I'm good, promised myself I wasn't going to get over hyped about our whoopsie this month and definitely wouldn't test unless AF was late soooooooooo I am pleased to report that 40 IC tests managed to fall through my ebay check out yesterday and I am anticipating delivery tomorrow which would be 10 days post deed.

I have officially gone crazy! 

How are you feeling about this cycle? Any symptoms? xx


----------



## summer2011

I haven't had any major symptoms. I've had more on bfn months so I don't pay much attention to symptom spotting anymore. I'm on progesterone sups so anything suspicious could very likely be attributed to that. How about you?


----------



## Red Rose

Fingers crossed for a BFP for you lovely ladies. :flower:


----------



## ladyluck8181

summer2011 said:


> I haven't had any major symptoms. I've had more on bfn months so I don't pay much attention to symptom spotting anymore. I'm on progesterone sups so anything suspicious could very likely be attributed to that. How about you?

Keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs: no symptoms here whatsoever :shrug:



Red Rose said:


> Fingers crossed for a BFP for you lovely ladies. :flower:

Thank you hunny :hugs:


----------



## summer2011

When will you test Ladyluck?


----------



## ladyluck8181

I just have done at 11dpo, there's a line I just can't tell yet if it's a + or an evap. DH can see it which is always reassuring, nervous and hopeful at same time. Here's a pic at the 3 min mark
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ladyluck8181

There's some more pics in the pregnancy test forum xx


----------



## summer2011

I think I see a line ladyluck. I hope this is it for you. Good luck.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sure I can see it too. Sticky :dust: to you!!


----------



## summer2011

Any suspicious symptoms Lady? Nothing exciting going with me :(


----------



## ladyluck8181

Thanks, I've now clocked up 5 IC, 1 cassette test and an asda test...... All apart from cassette had faint lines, yet I'm still not feeling too confident. No symptoms whatsoever :-( I knew I shouldn't have tested early, I only piss myself off!


----------



## ladyluck8181

This is todays tests, I won't get too excited until AF due date has been and gone as I've had one chemical in the past. That's Monday so if they keep getting darker and AF doesn't show I will call the EPAU and 'fess up to my (very special) whoopsie :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## saveme

ladyluck8181 said:


> This is todays tests, I won't get too excited until AF due date has been and gone as I've had one chemical in the past. That's Monday so if they keep getting darker and AF doesn't show I will call the EPAU and 'fess up to my (very special) whoopsie :dohh:

Oh hun I hope this is it, I can see faint lines on both:thumbup: When is AF due? and how many dpo are you? This is so exciting...


----------



## summer2011

That's a :bfp: Good luck to you for a sticky bean :)


----------



## ladyluck8181

Decided to use an asda test :happydance: so nervous, done lots of reading on falling soon after mtx so all I can do now is wait but I am aware that the odds of mc are against me :-/

AF is due Monday night/Tuesday so I'm guessing I'm between 10 and 12dpo. Thank you all so much
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## summer2011

Looks like a great line for 10 dpo I think.

Realized today that I'm past the point where my spotting started during my last bfp! Hope that's a good sign that there will be no repeat of that horrible month.


----------



## saveme

ladyluck8181 said:


> Decided to use an asda test :happydance: so nervous, done lots of reading on falling soon after mtx so all I can do now is wait but I am aware that the odds of mc are against me :-/
> 
> AF is due Monday night/Tuesday so I'm guessing I'm between 10 and 12dpo. Thank you all so much

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Yaahoo that's a :bfp::bfp:I'm so happy for you and I'm praying all is well... I'm sure all is fine get to the doc as soon as possible so they can keep track:thumbup:


----------



## saveme

ladyluck8181 said:


> Decided to use an asda test :happydance: so nervous, done lots of reading on falling soon after mtx so all I can do now is wait but I am aware that the odds of mc are against me :-/
> 
> AF is due Monday night/Tuesday so I'm guessing I'm between 10 and 12dpo. Thank you all so much

When did you receive the mtx by the way? How close to your ep is this :bfp:?
Did you have surgery or just the mtx?I have so many questions sorry me and DH are debating whether to start only after one official cycle we've already dtd once but I'm a little apprehensive now.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm 2 months post mtx hun. They decided they didn't think I had an ep but treated me just in case, but it did nothing, zilch, no bleeding cramping nothing, it didn't even touch my hcg levels which were low 3k. I miscarried naturally 10 days later. It was more likely a blighted ovum hence why mtx didn't work, there was a cystic area in my uterus measuring 5wks, the space a sac should of been. Basically the pregnancy failed straight away but my body never got the memo! which is also what I believe as I was on the pill which can cause problems, I was taking naproxen and I also had an xray on my hips the day before I found out I was pregnant so the pregnancy never really stood a chance. 

The only 'evidence' the hospital used to decide it was ep was my v slow rising hcg and the cystic area in my uterus. They never found an embryo, or free fluid and I never had any pain. Personally I think they rushed into it and I wish I had refused it, they tried to get me to have a second shot after 7 days cos my hcg hadn't dropped but I refused so I had to see the obs consultant who was a very nice lady and told me that she believed it to a blighted ovum. 

Like I say it came away naturally a few days later, ironically day before I was booked in for misoprostal, thank god.

sorry bit long but you get the idea xx


----------



## saveme

ladyluck8181 said:


> I'm 2 months post mtx hun. They decided they didn't think I had an ep but treated me just in case, but it did nothing, zilch, no bleeding cramping nothing, it didn't even touch my hcg levels which were low 3k. I miscarried naturally 10 days later. It was more likely a blighted ovum hence why mtx didn't work, there was a cystic area in my uterus measuring 5wks, the space a sac should of been. Basically the pregnancy failed straight away but my body never got the memo! which is also what I believe as I was on the pill which can cause problems, I was taking naproxen and I also had an xray on my hips the day before I found out I was pregnant so the pregnancy never really stood a chance.
> 
> The only 'evidence' the hospital used to decide it was ep was my v slow rising hcg and the cystic area in my uterus. They never found an embryo, or free fluid and I never had any pain. Personally I think they rushed into it and I wish I had refused it, they tried to get me to have a second shot after 7 days cos my hcg hadn't dropped but I refused so I had to see the obs consultant who was a very nice lady and told me that she believed it to a blighted ovum.
> 
> Like I say it came away naturally a few days later, ironically day before I was booked in for misoprostal, thank god.
> 
> sorry bit long but you get the idea xx

Oh wow so you didn't really need the mtx, but I think after 2 cycles everything should be ok... I'm super happy for you, I see the digi pic in your profile that's always nice to see. so happy for ya hun, can't wait to join you.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I hope it's soon chick, feeling a bit lonely at mo as not many Juners have come out of the woodwork yet xxc


----------



## saveme

I hope so too[-o&lt;...I've been waiting for summer2011 to get her BFP everything that she said earlier in the month sounded like it was her month I praying for ya summer2011!!! FX...
But your giving me some hope, with the fast bfp, and a whoopsie at that:haha:it was just meant to be.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Lol DH has been moaning as he feels he has been cheated out of lots of baby making sex as he puts it!!!! 

I'm feeling really positive for summer, got everything crossed for you Hun xxxx


----------



## summer2011

saveme said:


> I hope so too[-o&lt;...I've been waiting for summer2011 to get her BFP everything that she said earlier in the month sounded like it was her month I praying for ya summer2011!!! FX...
> But your giving me some hope, with the fast bfp, and a whoopsie at that:haha:it was just meant to be.

Eek!! Feeling the pressure :haha:
Afraid to test in case it's a negative, and also afraid it might be positive :wacko: I know I'd be a nervous wreck until ultrasound confirmation. Trying my best to wait until my test date on Tuesday. Thanks for the good vibes both of you :flower:

So so so excited for you Ladyluck!! That digi looks fab :thumbup:


----------



## jammers77

Congrats, ladyluck! Hope you have a H&H 9 mos.! Hope to see more BFPs from everyone soon!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies...its been a while since ive posted here...wanted to update u girls tht u got my bfp yday...althought i am extremely happy and grateful to c those lines but im sooo sooo nervous thinking of the past 2 ectopic experiences....u ladies have been such a support for me during my wait to try after the mtx shot...im keeping a positive mind thth this indeed is my forever baby... :)


----------



## summer2011

CONGRATS PDX!!! So happy for you. How far along are you?


----------



## pdxmom

summer2011 said:


> CONGRATS PDX!!! So happy for you. How far along are you?

Just got my bfo yesterday...havent got back the blood work as of now...will c initially blood work results tomorrow and then probably go in for more blodd work in a day or 2...praying tht those numbers rise well [-o&lt;


----------



## summer2011

So hoping this is it for you hun! Good luck with your bloods.


----------



## summer2011

Just saw your test in the other forum. I think your line looks fab for 11 dpo.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Congrats pdx xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

pdxmom said:


> Hi ladies...its been a while since ive posted here...wanted to update u girls tht u got my bfp yday...althought i am extremely happy and grateful to c those lines but im sooo sooo nervous thinking of the past 2 ectopic experiences....u ladies have been such a support for me during my wait to try after the mtx shot...im keeping a positive mind thth this indeed is my forever baby... :)

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Now that is awesome news!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know that you are nervous we all are. But once 6 weeks comes around they can find out where baby is sitting and all will be good! Just two more weeks love, only 2 more weeks. 

Do you plan on starting a journal on here? Cause if you are I will be your #1 fan!! :winkwink:


----------



## summer2011

Tested this morning and its :bfn: :(
Next iui scheduled for Nov.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm sorry Summer, I had everything crossed for you :hugs: maybe November will bring you a BFP in time for Christmas xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Summer I hope this next cycle will bring you lots of luck!!


----------



## summer2011

Thanks girls. Going to do a SIS to check my tubes in Oct and will be ready for another cycle late oct/early Nov. I'm surprisingly very relaxed about it and relieved its at least not a squinter bfp at 14 dpiui.


----------



## summer2011

Me and dh talked and if no bfp by the end of this year we will start planning for ivf in the new year. We'll get our sticky bean yet!! 

How are the bfp girls doing? When do you get to go for your US? Cheering you guys on ;)


----------



## ladyluck8181

You sound very chilled out, I admire that, you are a very strong lady :hugs:

Had first beta done yesterday - 118, got another tomorrow. First scan on 7th eeeek! They've got my midwife booking in appointment tomorrow which is v v early, they normally do it around 9-10 weeks but apparently it leaves more scope for extra care. We'll see , so far they've been great as they generally don't even do a beta unless there is cause for concern but they are doing it just for my own peace of mind. Still worried sick that my numbers will come back as not good. :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

Keeping my FX'd for you Lady!!


----------



## pdxmom

Fx for u my dear...we r kinda in the same boat...i will hear my beta results tomorrow too...cant wait to c those numbers double...also looks like we r bump buddies...ur 4+1 weeks and im 3+6 :flower:


----------



## pdxmom

allforthegirl said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...its been a while since ive posted here...wanted to update u girls tht u got my bfp yday...althought i am extremely happy and grateful to c those lines but im sooo sooo nervous thinking of the past 2 ectopic experiences....u ladies have been such a support for me during my wait to try after the mtx shot...im keeping a positive mind thth this indeed is my forever baby... :)
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Now that is awesome news!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know that you are nervous we all are. But once 6 weeks comes around they can find out where baby is sitting and all will be good! Just two more weeks love, only 2 more weeks.
> 
> Do you plan on starting a journal on here? Cause if you are I will be your #1 fan!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Im not thinking of maintaining on online journal but im surely gonna keep a handwritten one...i love reading hand written letters and stuff from the past so im sure ill enjoy reading this later as well :) also i want to thank u sooo much for the candle prayer...i truly believe it worked wonders for me :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

PDX I am so so so glad that you feel it worked for you!! If you are not going to start on here then you are more than welcome to follow mine. I feel we have come so far together, I would hate for it to stop here. ;)


----------



## saveme

pdxmom said:


> Hi ladies...its been a while since ive posted here...wanted to update u girls tht u got my bfp yday...althought i am extremely happy and grateful to c those lines but im sooo sooo nervous thinking of the past 2 ectopic experiences....u ladies have been such a support for me during my wait to try after the mtx shot...im keeping a positive mind thth this indeed is my forever baby... :)

:dance::dance::dance:Yayyy:bfp: Congrats pdx!!! I hope all goes well... 
I just had my 2nd ectopic so your giving me some hope:thumbup:


----------



## mommy2K

I am brand new to this thread and have been reading many pages of posts and for the first time in a long time I feel that I am not alone!! On August 30th I went in for an early ultrasound at 6w 6d after finding out that I was pregnant totally unexpectedly after going through IVF 7 years ago and ended up in my beautiful daughter being brought into this world. I could tell immediately that something was not right during the ultrasound as the US tech was not saying a word. A few minutes later my GP entered the room and informed us that our pregnancy was ectopic. I was devistated. How could I go from being so excited to so hurt with one sentence??? I ended up having 2 MTX shots a week apart and then last week being rushed by ambulance for emergency surgery to remove my right tube as the shots did not work for me.

I have not gotten any word as to when we can TTC again. I am assuming it is a 2 cycle wait?? I feel excited to try again and then in the next breath not sure I could handle another loss. How do you move past the fears and look toward the future? Sorry for the long post.


----------



## jules79

:hi:Hi mommy2k, sorry for your loss, its a terrible feeling not knowing the future. I'm still ttc after an ectopic last sept. I started ttc this jan after 3 cycles wanted time to heal etc. It seems that there have been some successes on this thread which gives hope. 
It can feel quite lonely this journey but hopefully you can get some support on this thread. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Well ladies things aren't looking great, my levels went from 118 at 16dpo, to 188 at 17dpo. It's only a 60% rise bang on :-( my tests were exactly 48 hours apart to the minute. 

The midwife was trying to be all positive but honestly in my heart I know It's just not going to be :-(( I've got to go into EPAU on Friday for a scan to check for free fluid and another beta doing so now it's just wait and see. 

Absolutely devastated doesn't even cut it, I can't even begin to fathom how to handle going through all this again.


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh lovely, could this just be because it was a month too early and the egg wasn't strong enough? It will happen the way it is supposed to be love it will I promise you!! :hugs:


----------



## summer2011

16 to 17 dpo should only be 24 hrs. I believe hcg should double every 2-3 days early on. Praying for you and your bean hun :hug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Good point summer..... 60% increase for 24hrs actually sounds really good!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Sorry that was a typo it was 15dpo & 17dpo. 60% rise in 48hrs in the absolute lowest they are 'happy' with. I just can't allow myself to be so optimistic.


----------



## jammers77

mommy2k, I'm sorry to hear of your loss, hon. Since you had the shots, you'll need to talk to your dr. about what s/he recommends. I had 2 shots as well (but no surgery), and had to wait two whole cycles. I ended up waiting several months just to be on the safe side. 

ladyluck8181, I'm with the others--a 60% increase in 24 hours sounds good to me. Try to stay calm, hon.

Edit: saw your correction.


ladyluck8181 said:


> Sorry that was a typo it was 15dpo & 17dpo. 60% rise in 48hrs in the absolute lowest they are 'happy' with. I just can't allow myself to be so optimistic.

I understand your lack of optimism. After loss, it's hard to think positively. (((HUGS))) to you


----------



## ladyluck8181

It really wasn't 24 hours, I had one done Monday and one on Wednesday lol but thank you xx


----------



## summer2011

sorry hun. still don't give up yet!! i've done alot of research on hcgs and although non doubling numbers can be concerning, they don't always end badly. you fell pg so quickly, i'm sure if this is not your month, your time will come very soon. xoxox.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hey :) I went to EPAU today, it's like seeing old friends now lol, they were asking how kids were and had we enjoyed our holiday lol! 

Anyway long and short of it is........ I refused anymore betas, I feel it has brought unwarranted worry, I have no bleeding or pain so had I never had the beta done I would not be worrying about my pregnancy. I have done so much homework I feel like I could be a Obs myself and a 60% rise is not the end of the world, obviously it is not the most ideal but there is still a glimmer of hope.

She did a scan but could not see anything other than a thick lining, which of course is to be completely expected at such an early stage in pregnancy. She has booked me in to come up as planned on the 7th Oct to see if we can see more, at the moment it is just to check a pregnancy is in the correct place, she also checked my ovaries, tubes and areas where free fluid would gather, she could see nothing that would raise any alarms but again this cannot be ruled out yet.

I asked about the conceiving 2 months post mtx, she explained to me that once your levels have hit zero and you have started your FA again the risks are minimal so having now had 2 health professionals tell me that I am starting to relax. She did say that if I miscarried now it would not be implicated by the mtx, the 3 month wait is more to allow your body to heal due to possible scarring in a tube caused by an ectopic that could lead on to cause another ectopic.

All I can do now is sit wait and pray like my life depends on it.


----------



## allforthegirl

Good for you for stopping the hCG testing. It will help tons to relive the stress. I was glad that my Dr didn't do that and just waited for the u/s to tell us if it was in the right place.

I am very proud of you for taking such an amazingly positive approach to this!! <3<3<3


----------



## ladyluck8181

Thanks hun, I think even my DH is in shock that I am being so 'what will be will be' about it, I am usually so highly strung out in early pregnancy. 

My pregnancy in July I was so chilled out and almost arrogant about that it would just end in a baby and look what happened so you can't win either way so what is the point in making myself sick with worry at a stage when it could go either way :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

SO glad you're being able to relax abit hun...all the best for everything to go off perfectly....reading your calm state of mind helps me keep calm tooo...i have my first scan on the 9th to c if my lo is in the right place...trying to keep myself destressed and not obsess...lets c how tht turns out :winkwink:


----------



## ladyluck8181

We will be fine, we cannot predict nor influence the future so at best we can stop each other from going completely barmy :rofl:


----------



## Red Rose

ladyluck, that is a very wise and brave decision :hugs:

Reading back, I honestly think a 60% rise is fine. I'm no medical expert, but I still think you have every chance and having these HcG tests are torturing. I haven't had any done at all this time round so am completely oblivious. Was given a scan at 6 weeks and there was a buba with a heartbeat. 

I conceived 3 months after the MTX. My hospital advised me to death that anything under 6 months is very unadvised. I got MANY second opinions and all pretty much said waiting for 1/2 full cycles is advised, but often the drug leaves your body within days and will pose no harm to any subsequent pregnancies. The concern is the folate deficiency, so advised to take folic acid as soon as my levels reached 0. I went back to the hospital and they admitted in that short period of time, they had changed their guidelines by cutting that time in half! All that stress worrying I was going to get shouted at... I was ready for my defence (i.e. my second opinions) lol!

Take care. I'll keep my fingers crossed for the 7th for you x


----------



## jules79

Good luck ladyluck i hope all goes well with you.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Thank you, you really are all so sweet xx


----------



## pdxmom

ladyluck8181 said:


> We will be fine, we cannot predict nor influence the future so at best we can stop each other from going completely barmy :rofl:

U said it sista &#128515;


----------



## ladyluck8181

Found something interesting earlier, I was going through my old pregnancy diaries out of sheer curiosity. I mainly wanted to know when I started getting symptoms as I seem to have nothing yet! 

Anyway in my third pregnancy I had a bHCG done at 4+4, they only rose 70% in 48hrs and I was told to expect a miscarriage. Surprisingly that 'miscarriage' is a 6 year old boy fast asleep in his bed right now lol.

Don't want to pin too much hope on it but maybe I just don't fit the rule?


----------



## allforthegirl

Well maybe this is just the way your body works. FX!!


----------



## summer2011

I have a lot of hope for you yet lady! Try your best to relax and keep your mind busy. Just have to wait out the next week or so till you get to see that little bean in the right place ;)


----------



## saveme

Lady I have everything crossed for you hun, and your positivity is absolutely amazing. It's true what's the point of worrying yourself mad when you have no control of the outcome at this point"what will be, will be"
With this outlook I hope you get to see your little bean in the right place oct7th, praying for you hun.


----------



## ladyluck8181

It's over for me ladies, I started bleeding this morning. TMI it's about start of AF flow, got a few clots in it, and painful. I don't feel anything right now, I think I had already grieved and expected this so I feel grateful that it has not been dragged out any longer than necessary.

My plan is to ring EPAU tomorrow to see if they can bring my scan forward as they will want to do it anyway to check contents of my uterus have all been expelled with no issues.

Plan after that is to crack on with TTC, I'm not waiting for a full cycle in between just going to jump straight back on the horse (well, my husband in my case) :happydance:

Thank you for all your wonderful support, not sure what I'd have done without you all to offload on sometimes :flower:


----------



## summer2011

So so sorry lady :( Glad to see you so determined to try again. It'll happen :)


----------



## saveme

:hugs:Ladyluck I'm so sorry to hear this but I'm glad it hasn't broken your spirit. And I'm so glad that your outlook is on the positive side. Were here for ya!


----------



## allforthegirl

Lady I am so very sorry :hugs:, but I am very proud of how you are handling this. I am sure that you two will have no problem catching that egg again. You go get em!! :winkwink:


----------



## pdxmom

Lady I'm sorry ur going thro this but as allforthrgirl said I'm so proud of your attitude n faith ..sth to learn from for sure...hugs


----------



## ladyluck8181

Thanks. I don't feel v strong right now, I'm so scared of it happening again!

Side note, don't you think 'lady' reminds you of a certain mutt from lady and the tramp :rofl:

My name is Ann, feel free to call me that lol.


----------



## summer2011

We are all scared hun, but determination will get us there :) We'll never know if we never try ;)
btw I love lady and the tramp. baha


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm all about beauty & the beast and Tangled lol.

Is it bad to admit I have the Tangled soundtrack in my car :rofl: it's for my kids honest!!

*runs off singing* when will my life beeeeeeegin?


----------



## jammers77

Sorry to hear things haven't gone well, lady. :( But like others have said, your positive attitude will bring you through this. Outlook means a lot!


----------



## allforthegirl

ladyluck8181 said:


> Thanks. I don't feel v strong right now, I'm so scared of it happening again!
> 
> Side note, don't you think 'lady' reminds you of a certain mutt from lady and the tramp :rofl:
> 
> My name is Ann, feel free to call me that lol.

Hi Ann :wave:


----------



## Rachel613

pdxmom said:


> SO glad you're being able to relax abit hun...all the best for everything to go off perfectly....reading your calm state of mind helps me keep calm tooo...i have my first scan on the 9th to c if my lo is in the right place...trying to keep myself destressed and not obsess...lets c how tht turns out :winkwink:

PDX yah!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! So So happy for you!!!!!
Sorry for the late :happydance: - I was on vacation out of the country!
Have you had any blood work done? I hope it is the 9th soon!!!! This is the most stressfull part. Have you had any pain? I actually had tons of side pain when this pregnancy and thought for sure it was ectopic again, so even if you have pain you just never know. Think positive :)


Luckylady (Ann!) - I'm sorry AF showed her horrible face! But I'm confused, when was your profile picture taken? I kept reading and reading over your comments hoping this bleed was a implantation bleed for you!!! Is that possible?


----------



## allforthegirl

Rachel hope you had a fabulous trip!!

AFM I go in for my next u/s tomorrow.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Rachel613 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> SO glad you're being able to relax abit hun...all the best for everything to go off perfectly....reading your calm state of mind helps me keep calm tooo...i have my first scan on the 9th to c if my lo is in the right place...trying to keep myself destressed and not obsess...lets c how tht turns out :winkwink:
> 
> PDX yah!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! So So happy for you!!!!!
> Sorry for the late :happydance: - I was on vacation out of the country!
> Have you had any blood work done? I hope it is the 9th soon!!!! This is the most stressfull part. Have you had any pain? I actually had tons of side pain when this pregnancy and thought for sure it was ectopic again, so even if you have pain you just never know. Think positive :)
> 
> 
> Luckylady (Ann!) - I'm sorry AF showed her horrible face! But I'm confused, when was your profile picture taken? I kept reading and reading over your comments hoping this bleed was a implantation bleed for you!!! Is that possible?Click to expand...

I'm sorry I'm not sure what you mean? I was 4+6 yesterday that picture was taken on Saturday 21st when I was 3+5, and no it wasn't possible it was an implantation bleed, reason being they generally happen about 9dpo and I have been passing huge very painful clots.

Your comment about AF showing her face is hurtful, to me this wasn't my AF, this was me losing my baby :cry:

ETA; what comments about bleeding btw? The only comments I have made about any bleeding was a bit of pink/brown discharge I have the day AF was due? Are you sure you do not have me confused with someone else?


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel613 said:


> PDX yah!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! So So happy for you!!!!!
> Sorry for the late :happydance: - I was on vacation out of the country!
> Have you had any blood work done? I hope it is the 9th soon!!!! This is the most stressfull part. Have you had any pain? I actually had tons of side pain when this pregnancy and thought for sure it was ectopic again, so even if you have pain you just never know. Think positive :)

Thanks Rachel - I have absolutely no symptoms and thts a lttle scary...i had some lower backpain around the time af was due which was on saturday...other than since last night i fell some neck pain on the left side of my neck...its actually on the base of my skull and not really the neck....soo i dont know...im praying to all my gods in heaven tht this should be my take home baby...anxiously waiting for next wednesday to coem already...glad to c tht you're soo far along your pregnancy already...so happy for u :hugs:

Ann im sorry you had to go thro this hun...i know tht no words will soothe the way u feel but ur a strong lady...gud things r sure in the near future :hugs:

Allforthegirl - yaay for your scan tomorrow...so gud to c all u girls already more than half way home...cant wiat to start sharing my scan stories with ull :flower:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Pdx it will be scan time before you know it! Will you be finding out what team??


----------



## Rachel613

ladyluck8181 said:


> Rachel613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> SO glad you're being able to relax abit hun...all the best for everything to go off perfectly....reading your calm state of mind helps me keep calm tooo...i have my first scan on the 9th to c if my lo is in the right place...trying to keep myself destressed and not obsess...lets c how tht turns out :winkwink:
> 
> PDX yah!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! So So happy for you!!!!!
> Sorry for the late :happydance: - I was on vacation out of the country!
> Have you had any blood work done? I hope it is the 9th soon!!!! This is the most stressfull part. Have you had any pain? I actually had tons of side pain when this pregnancy and thought for sure it was ectopic again, so even if you have pain you just never know. Think positive :)
> 
> 
> Luckylady (Ann!) - I'm sorry AF showed her horrible face! But I'm confused, when was your profile picture taken? I kept reading and reading over your comments hoping this bleed was a implantation bleed for you!!! Is that possible?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry I'm not sure what you mean? I was 4+6 yesterday that picture was taken on Saturday 21st when I was 3+5, and no it wasn't possible it was an implantation bleed, reason being they generally happen about 9dpo and I have been passing huge very painful clots.
> 
> Your comment about AF showing her face is hurtful, to me this wasn't my AF, this was me losing my baby :cry:
> 
> ETA; what comments about bleeding btw? The only comments I have made about any bleeding was a bit of pink/brown discharge I have the day AF was due? Are you sure you do not have me confused with someone else?Click to expand...

OMG I'm SOOOO sorry - I just read through all the posts that I had missed very quickly and I thought I read that that was your start of your AF. I'm really so sorry I didn't mean to be hurtful at all, I just mis-read your comments. I've gone through an ectopic and a miscarriage, I know how horrible it is I would NEVER mean to be hurtful, I'm really sorry that I upset you, it was an stupid error on my part!!! Truely truely truely!!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

It's ok hun, I'm stupidly over sensitive at the moment :-(( I know you meant no harm xx


----------



## pdxmom

ladyluck8181 said:


> Pdx it will be scan time before you know it! Will you be finding out what team??

THanks yes i will b finding out the gender...right now im only waiting to know whether my bean is in the right place...this neck pain tht im having since yday is not helping me relax at all...wednesday cant come any faster :nope:


----------



## ladyluck8181

No point in telling you not to worry cos I know you will so if you wanna moan and off load we're all here for you.


----------



## allforthegirl

pdxmom said:


> ladyluck8181 said:
> 
> 
> Pdx it will be scan time before you know it! Will you be finding out what team??
> 
> THanks yes i will b finding out the gender...right now im only waiting to know whether my bean is in the right place...this neck pain tht im having since yday is not helping me relax at all...wednesday cant come any faster :nope:Click to expand...

I feel you on the neck pain. For the first few months I had it bad. I think mainly because I was so worried about everything. First making sure baby was in the right place and then finding out we will still have issues with blood. I am better now but my neck is still sore. Maybe see if hubby can oil it up good and get it looser for you, then add some heat and cold to it.


----------



## pdxmom

allforthegirl said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyluck8181 said:
> 
> 
> Pdx it will be scan time before you know it! Will you be finding out what team??
> 
> THanks yes i will b finding out the gender...right now im only waiting to know whether my bean is in the right place...this neck pain tht im having since yday is not helping me relax at all...wednesday cant come any faster :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel you on the neck pain. For the first few months I had it bad. I think mainly because I was so worried about everything. First making sure baby was in the right place and then finding out we will still have issues with blood. I am better now but my neck is still sore. Maybe see if hubby can oil it up good and get it looser for you, then add some heat and cold to it.Click to expand...

Oh did u have neck pain too in this pregnancy ard week 5-6????


----------



## allforthegirl

PDX yes I did. At one point it got so bad that I could hardly move my neck. But yes I have had neck pain right from the get go!!


----------



## pdxmom

im sorry but honestly tht makes me feel alil gud :haha: today theres no pain and honestly i dont feel anything...no symptoms at all for me...no nausea,no breast tenderness...only very very dry mouth...when did ur symptoms kick in???


----------



## allforthegirl

My majority of symptoms didn't kick in until about 5 weeks. Then it was full on from there. I am sure in a few short days you will feel the same too!! Just don't wish nausea upon yourself, I don't wish that upon anyone!! I had it really really bad this time :haha:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Just popping by! Hope you're all ok!

Wishing extra special sparkly luck to pdxmom for your scan tomorrow, everything's going to be just fab I can sense it :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh yes FX for your lovely scan!!


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks soo much for remembering girls....cant wait for tomorrow to just get here already...im alil tensed as i stil dont have any symptoms except for tender breasts and alil tiredness...fx for tomorrow...will update u girls ASAP :hugs:


----------



## summer2011

Good luck pdx! I have a good feeling about this for you too ;) Will check back for an update tomorrow.


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies ...wanted to update u girls on my u/s this morning..
...the tech didnt tell me much just kept saying my doc would update me....i really kept asking her to say sth till she told me tht she saw the gestational sac and yolk sac in the uterus...i know she didnt get a heartbeat bcos i realised wen tht was happening.however im feeling gud about the fact tht she said tht she saw the gestational sac and yolk sac in the uterus...tht means no ectopic right??


----------



## summer2011

Not ectopic! Yay! Just a little too early for a heartbeat i bet ;)
Just had a SIS test this week and all was normal :) uterus looks great. Lol. Hopefully iui 3 cycle will start in a couple weeks :)


----------



## summer2011

So so excited for u PDX. Must have been awesome to hear those words.


----------



## allforthegirl

:yipee: yes that is exactly what that means. NO ECTOPIC!! WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!

I am very happy for you my dear, so so very happy for you :dance:


----------



## ladyluck8181

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
That's gotta be all good. I think next scan you'll see a beautiful beating heartbeat of your ickle bambino!!! Yayyyy :happydance::happydance::happydance:

and my news is that I appear to be having a normal cycle post m/c. OPK's are nearly nearly positive (CD12 today) I reckon by tonight or tomorrow morning I will get the green light but I'm away tomorrow night so I've told DH he has to give me a swift one before he goes to work in the morning and another before I catch my train in the evening, which with 4 kids running round is nigh on impossible, I think I may have to go buy a new DVD for them or sommit :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladyluck8181 well that is some good news for you!! :thumbup: 

[email protected] putting on a movie!! Quickies are always fun!! Lock yourselves in the bathroom and run the shower LOL


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies , wanted to update u tht my app yday went off perfectly well..the tech did in fact find a heart beat the other day but didnt tell me..( stupid witch ) ....so my cute little nugget is tucked in the right place with a heartbeat of 114 bpm...
here u go :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wonderful news!! <3


----------



## saveme

pdxmom said:


> Hi ladies , wanted to update u tht my app yday went off perfectly well..the tech did in fact find a heart beat the other day but didnt tell me..( stupid witch ) ....so my cute little nugget is tucked in the right place with a heartbeat of 114 bpm...
> here u go :cloud9:
> View attachment 683985

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yayy great news hun... Super happy for you!


----------



## Rachel613

Congratulations PDX!!!!! That is AMAZING news!!!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## ladyluck8181

Updates ladies updates???

My update - cd 24, pregnancy tests negative, opk's were positive for 9 days :-O not really convinced we caught the egg as I got bored of BDing after day 3 of positive opk's. Had some weird bright red spotting yesterday so I went to gp today and I have some cervical erosion, she took some swabs and she sent blood work off to check for pregnancy but I'm pretty certain it'll be a negative :-(


----------



## allforthegirl

Just plugging along. No news is good news for me ;)


----------



## ladyluck8181

Nearly third trimester time for you, my gosh that's flown.

It would appear I am knocked up.......... Again :rofl: praying for a sticky one this time


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh ladyluck that is great news, I will send you loads of sticky dust your way!! :dust:


----------



## pandi77

I had two rounds of Methotrexate in June and didn't work as hcg was over 10k so had to have surgery anyway :-( Your hcg is so low i wouldn't worry about it. My RE said when hcg is under 5k the success rate is 85% and if under 1k 95% so you should be in the clear.

As far as ttc after the shot I am no spring chicken and so my RE gave me rx grade Folate (not folic acid) and said get to it while my eggs are good lol. There is a significant difference between folate and folic acid and I recommend reading up on it when you get a chance. Folic acid is an oxidized synthetic compound and not easily absorbed by the body. It has to go through several processes in the body and eventually broken down and converted in the liver which decreases absorption and isn't as good for you-especially since so many foods are fortified with it now.

Folate on the other hand is absorbed in the small intestine and converted immediately. There are several companies that make "folate" supplements that have high absorption rates but of course the best most easily converted sources are from the whole foods that contain it. 

Good luck and eat your veggies!


----------



## summer2011

Good for you ladyluck! 
Nothing exciting here really. Just starting iui cycle 3.


----------



## Rachel613

Congratulations LadyLuck!!!!!!! Wonderful news!!!!! How are you feeling, any symptoms yet? Will your dr give you an early ultrasound?


----------



## allforthegirl

Racheal you are so close to the end, you must be so excited!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

summer2011 said:


> Good for you ladyluck!
> Nothing exciting here really. Just starting iui cycle 3.

Thanks Summer, keeping everything crossed for this cycle for you. You are in my prayers :flower:



Rachel613 said:


> Congratulations LadyLuck!!!!!!! Wonderful news!!!!! How are you feeling, any symptoms yet? Will your dr give you an early ultrasound?

Thanks Rachel, I keep getting queasiness and I have mouth ulcers but no sore boobs yet! I feel sick with worry, I just can't relax and I don't feel confident at all. I've got a scan at 6 weeks so only a week and a half to wait but it feels like a lifetime away.

Last run for you, try to enjoy your last 10 weeks, easier said than done though!

And allforthegirl - I love the name you've picked, it's lovely for your little dude :happydance:


----------



## summer2011

Well... Little update.
Day 12 follicle check today and had to cancel the rest of my treatment :/ too many follicles. Have one biggie on the right and 3 biggies on the left!! Apparently my ovaries are in great working order lol.

We were given the option of bd on our own and see what happens or try to avoid which will put us at February before our next treatment :(

Not sure what we will do yet. Hate these decisions :(


----------



## allforthegirl

summer So are they worried that you could have quadruplets? I have a friend that has had just as many and still tried and it didn't work for her. So if this was me I would still try. Again that is me. GL with your decision.


----------



## summer2011

allforthegirl said:


> summer So are they worried that you could have quadruplets? I have a friend that has had just as many and still tried and it didn't work for her. So if this was me I would still try. Again that is me. GL with your decision.

Yeah FS gave us a 25% chance of a bfp which to me seems low. But she also said if it's a bfp we are at high risk of multiples. 

At this point I'm thinking we'll take our chances. This has been dragging on long enough with zero success. DH has super counts so that's a bit of a concern (ironically lol). We've also been briefed on our options if it were to end up as quads (highly unlikely even with 4 follies though) :s


----------



## happigail

Hello everyone. I'm not sure anyone would remember me, my methotrexate experience was 2 years ago now, Maybe a little more. It was the darkest time of my life, but her I am pregnant finally and over it as best as someone like me can be! I still get anxiety over my health and first tri was very hard as I made the decision to stay the hell away from early pregnancy units and midwives unless I had any pain, I got told off when I finally saw a midwife at 10 weeks so I could get my 12 week scan but my instincts were right! 

Good luck to all xxxxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am glad that everything is going well for you!! <3


----------



## happigail

Thank you lady!


----------



## JPARR01

hey Happi! So happy to hear this news!!!


----------



## happigail

Ahhh Hello lady! At the time this thread saved my sanity. To not be alone was a true gift. 

That pregnancy changed me forever and I'll never be fully the person I was before, but I'm soooooo much better than I was and after I give birth I'm prepared for another hormone blast and will be ready and prepared!


----------



## Renzalxx

Hi HappiGail

So glad to hear your wonderful news!!! The ladies here - yourself included - were such a rock to me when I was going through my losses two years ago so I am thrilled to hear things have turned out great for you.

All the very best for the remainder of your pregnancy and be sure to keep us posted .xxx

Renzal


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hey ladies
I had my 6wk reassurance scan today and squishy was in the right place, measuring bang on 6+1 and had that gorgeous flicky heartbeat! So so happy now, typically I started sobbing when she turned monitor round and showed us :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20131111_133132.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allforthegirl

That is absolutely great news love!!


----------



## summer2011

Congrats ladyluck!! So happy for you!


----------



## pdxmom

Congratulations lady!!! Soo soo happy for u :)


----------



## Renzalxx

Congratulations LadyLuck...wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## ladyluck8181

Thanks ladies, I forgot how rough the nausea can be :haha:


----------



## pdxmom

ladyluck8181 said:


> Thanks ladies, I forgot how rough the nausea can be :haha:

Oh tell me about it....ive had a puke fest going on here...have been throwing up at 5-6 times a day....tht is until i started zofran a couple of days back...i dont wanna jinx it but it is my magic drug....try asking your dr about it if the puking is too much :thumbup:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Touch wood, I'm not puking yet just nausea all day long and it's not eased by eating, it just makes it worse!


----------



## Rachel613

Hey Ladies, sorry I have been MIA. My doctor put me on bed rest for pelvic inflammation and instead of resting I have been nesting like a crazy person. I have organized every room and closet in my house, started like 10 DIY projects, and bought about 100 things online haha - my husband wants to kill me ;) 

So excited for all the happy news!!!!! Can't believe how fast the time flies, all your tickers are looking bigger and bigger :) 

To all the TTC women after an ectopic....I hope all the stories have given you hope to keep trying and to not give up. The odds of women who have gotten pregnant very soon after an ectopic on this thread is REALLY high, so keep that in the back of your head.


----------



## allforthegirl

Rachel look at you not long now hey? I will be doing the same as you soon. Though it won't be happening the way I want it until after xmas, but I can't change that. I am though doing other things to nest in the mean time!! Good to see you are doing well other than the pelvic inflammation&#8230;. that part sucks!!


----------



## pdxmom

Hey ladies,
how is everyone doing?wanted to check and also share with u girls tht i had my 12 week nt scan yday and alls well with my lo...cudnt believe its all coming true with my baby inside me...heres a pic for u girls :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

pdxmom said:


> Hey ladies,
> how is everyone doing?wanted to check and also share with u girls tht i had my 12 week nt scan yday and alls well with my lo...cudnt believe its all coming true with my baby inside me...heres a pic for u girls :cloud9:
> View attachment 701065

Soooooooooo cute!!! <3


----------



## ladyluck8181

Awwwww I'm so glad your rainbow is doing just fine in there :flower:

Are your symptoms easing any? I'm not functioning because of the nausea at the moment :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

Luckylady I hope that fades soon. Wow girl you are almost 8 weeks now. Have they checked the where about's of baby yet?


----------



## ladyluck8181

Yup I think I posted my scan pic a few pages back, I had it done at 6+1 :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am so glad. When will you be coming over to the other thread with your great news?


----------



## ladyluck8181

The 'pregnant with your 4th, 5th, gazillionth' thread?

If that one then after 12 weeks, as I'm sure it send me bad mojo :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

:rofl: Yes that one :haha: well not too long now, I am sure that you will be just fine!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

No not at all, the only problem is the quicker I wish 12 weeks to come the quicker Christmas comes and Santa's not been shopping yet!!! :rofl:


----------



## summer2011

How I wish getting a bfp were so easy for me :(
Your scan pic is sooo adorable pdx. Almost made me teary :)


----------



## ladyluck8181

Have you carried on trying naturally this cycle summer?


----------



## summer2011

Yes but not holding out much hope. Feeling crampy today so expecting af any minute. Won't get to try another iui till February due to dh's work :(


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm so sorry Summer, I can't pretend to know how you feel but we're always here if you ever need to offload :hugs:


----------



## summer2011

Thanks ladyluck. Having an ectopic is horrible, but trying so hard and ending up with one is the most depressing thing. Who knows when/if I'll get to see those 2 lines again :cry:


----------



## happigail

Ranzal hello xxxxxx


----------



## pdxmom

Hey ladies wanted to update u tht we r having a precious little girl :)


----------



## ladyluck8181

Already said it once but I'll say it again, I'm soooo happy for you :yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## allforthegirl

pdxmom said:


> Hey ladies wanted to update u tht we r having a precious little girl :)

Oh my CONGRATS!! I am so very happy for you!! :wohoo:


----------



## Rachel613

Congrats PDX - great news!!!!!


----------



## jammers77

Congrats, pdxmom!!


----------



## allforthegirl

jammers your LO is so very cute!! <3


----------



## pdxmom

allforthegirl...how r u doing hun...ur almost there...sooo exciting :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

pdxmom I am having a crapy roller coaster type of a week so far. He is very low, so causing tons of pressure, BH have been changing, so been told that it could be any day&#8230;. so yes I am getting there, just trying to not think about it too much. Have been cleaning like crazy, so yah&#8230;.

You are so close to the half way mark!! How have you been feeling?


----------



## pdxmom

Have started feeling better since a week or so...had been puking like a crazy person...now trying to put on some lbs as ive lost 11 pounds till now...doc doesnt seem very worried tho as baby is measuring just fine but he has asked to me start working on gaining little at a time...hopefully i shud b able to do so as my appetite is still pretty poor and i cant really eat much...:shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh yuck I hated that feeling. I hope that you can do it nice and slowly. I didn't gain very much my 1st trimester, then gained a bunch in the 2nd, now that I am in the 3rd it has slowed right down again. I really don't want to gain like last time LOL


----------



## Red Rose

Congrats!!! :happydance: 

How is everyone doing? xx


----------



## HerdingMomma

Hoping you ladies are still around. I read through page 238 and then jumped to the end to introduce myself and see it's been over a month since anyone has posted. :( 

I'm Amanda. I'm 38 (as of Feb 9th, so was tickled to see the new addition that arrived on my b-day! LOL) and lead a pretty active lifestyle. I have 2 boys, 18 and 7, a 7yo DSD and a 2yo DSS. My other kids (er, fids - furred, feathered and finned) are 4 German Shepherds, a Rat Terrier, 7 parrots, and 233 gallons of fish. 

TTC has been one heck of a journey for me. My 18 year old was conceived within days of deciding to TTC. I also have a 17yo DD that was conceived in rape that I gave up for adoption, so obviously I was extremely fertile once upon a time. My 7yo was conceived after 2 years of infertility due to blocked tubes (scarring from c/s with 18yo). One tube was opened via lap in 2005, and he was conceived 5 months later. I was told that tube would close back up in a year, so imagine my surprise when we started "trying" 8 years later in September 2013 so we could get referred back for surgery again ASAP, and I got a BFP that same cycle! That one ended with a mmc at 7w4d that we discovered during a routine u/s at 9 weeks. I had a D&C at 10 weeks. We started TTC again right away and got another BFP on 1/17/14. This one is ectopic. And stubborn. Had to get a 2nd round of MTX last week. 

13dpo: 46
15: 108
20: 115
22: 185
24: 159
29: 371
30: 478 - MTX
33: 542
36: 616
37: MTX
41: 477 Finally!

My RE says we can TTC again after one period, which after my research, is what we'll do. He says MTX does NOT affect developing eggs, it only depletes folic acid, and it doesn't deplete it completely, and it starts going back up immediately. He says, and my research backs it up, that the 3 month wait is based on therapeutic use, higher doses over an extended period of time, such as for cancer, psoriasis, etc., and I trust him. He's very, very good at what he does, and he's not going to tell me it's ok if it's not. He not only keeps up with current research, but authors a lot of it. His reputation is stellar.

As I'm reading the last few years of posts I'm so inspired by your stories. And thrilled to see the multiples!! I want twins sooooo bad. I want two more babies, and I'm not getting younger, plus even as a small child I saw myself with twins, twin boys specifically, named Jared and Jordan. I've never used those names in hopes of my dreams coming true, and they'd work for b/g twins, too! 

Now, back to reading the old posts and getting up to date!


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm still around. Just trying to get used to another monkey to look after LOL

I am sorry you are going through this, but this is a great place to be for support. I wish you all the luck to find your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## jammers77

Sorry you're going through this, HerdingMama. I had 2x mtx too. It was a rough two months of blood work and praying that the numbers would dwindle, all the while mourning. Awful, I know. I hope you recover soon and get a happy ending soon afterward.


----------



## HerdingMomma

Thanks for the welcome. :hugs:

Just got my latest hcg result. They wanted to see 400 and it came back at 317!! It's dropping nicely! I go back in a week. Not as low as *I* wanted to see it, but I'll take it. :happydance:


----------



## HerdingMomma

allforthegirl... I've also been reading your journal and just came to the blanket you made for your nephew. I'm assuming that's knitted? I have some of that type yarn, but I'm not so good at knitting, and it doesn't seem to crochet well. Any pointers? I can knit the pom pom yarns great, since tension isn't an issue with those, but I'm dying to use that awesome baby yarn!


----------



## allforthegirl

HerdingMomma said:


> allforthegirl... I've also been reading your journal and just came to the blanket you made for your nephew. I'm assuming that's knitted? I have some of that type yarn, but I'm not so good at knitting, and it doesn't seem to crochet well. Any pointers? I can knit the pom pom yarns great, since tension isn't an issue with those, but I'm dying to use that awesome baby yarn!

That pattern was actually an easy one. It only took me a week or so to do it too. But even just doing a pearled blanket would be even easier. Just make sure you use a chunky beginner pattern. I am not all that good at it either. I even had a couple mistakes in that blanket, but I was happy enough with it.


----------



## HerdingMomma

allforthegirl said:


> HerdingMomma said:
> 
> 
> allforthegirl... I've also been reading your journal and just came to the blanket you made for your nephew. I'm assuming that's knitted? I have some of that type yarn, but I'm not so good at knitting, and it doesn't seem to crochet well. Any pointers? I can knit the pom pom yarns great, since tension isn't an issue with those, but I'm dying to use that awesome baby yarn!
> 
> That pattern was actually an easy one. It only took me a week or so to do it too. But even just doing a pearled blanket would be even easier. Just make sure you use a chunky beginner pattern. I am not all that good at it either. I even had a couple mistakes in that blanket, but I was happy enough with it.Click to expand...

Your blanket gave me the determination to find patterns I can do with that yarn, and I found three different crochet patterns for it. Hoping I can do it. Figuring out what all the abbreviations mean is easy. Figuring out how to translate it into actual stitching may take some doing. The instructions on the one I like best aren't exactly clear. To me, that is. :winkwink:


----------



## HerdingMomma

Ha ha! Just found the same pattern but written for Lion's Brand bulky yarn instead of Bernat Baby Blanket and the instructions appear to be the same, but as I read it.... something clicked. Now I know I can do it! LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

HerdingMomma said:


> Ha ha! Just found the same pattern but written for Lion's Brand bulky yarn instead of Bernat Baby Blanket and the instructions appear to be the same, but as I read it.... something clicked. Now I know I can do it! LOL

:yipee: I can't wait to see it!! :thumbup:


----------



## HerdingMomma

I started on the Bernat Baby Blanket project, but had also found another pattern and set the first aside and then started it to see how it would go, and worked on it all weekend. I'm loving this one! But it won't let me post a picture until I get to 10 posts. So here's one closer, I guess. :rolleyes:


----------



## HerdingMomma

Oh, how do you decide on a date for your ectopic loss? The day you found out? When hcg starts dropping? When it's all gone? With my mmc in November I chose the loss date that coincided with my D&C for my sig, but on the plaque that goes with the memory tree my sister got us it shows the date it appears the baby actually died, at 7w4d. For now I just have the month shown for my ectopic angel. Found out it was ectopic in early Feb, and if my quickly lightening HPTs are any indication, it *could* be resolved by the end of Feb.


----------



## HerdingMomma

Gotten positive opk the last two days and my hpts look like the ones before my first beta.... That came in at 46. Blood draw tomorrow.


----------



## pdxmom

allforthegirl.....sooo happy your lil man is here already :happydance: huge hugs to the both of u...and hope both of u are in the best of health...:hugs:


----------



## HerdingMomma

Eagerly awaiting today's hcg result. And posting about it so I can get to 10. LOL


----------



## HerdingMomma

It's down to 20 from 317 a week ago!!!!!


----------



## summer2011

Hi herdingmomma, I went through an ectopic and mtx almost a year ago also. Great to hear your hcg is falling nicely. My advice is pamper yourself, before you know it you'll be back to normal :)


----------



## HerdingMomma

Thanks, Summer! 

Loads of luck to you for your IUI next month!!


----------



## HerdingMomma

allforthegirl: Here's the first blanket all finished!

https://i1348.photobucket.com/albums/p729/ace1gsd/babyblanket_zps64ee9f31.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Great looking blanket!!

Thank PDX

sorry I have been mia but I thought I would share my story with you
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/2131957-my-sever-postpartum-haemorrhage.html


----------



## HerdingMomma

OMG How scary!! I'm so glad you are ok!


----------



## HerdingMomma

AF is here!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

It is funny how exciting getting af can be!!! This is one step closer to the rainbow :thumbup:


----------



## HerdingMomma

Lol for real! Never been so happy to see the witch in my life!


----------



## Savasanna

Hi all - so I just had my mtx (is that the appropriate abbreviation? I'm just learning the new lingo) yesterday so now I'm waiting to see what's going to happen. Not really noticing all that much, except for some extra tiredness and a queasy belly. No cramping and my bleeding has actually stopped (wtf?!) since yesterday. 

But I'm hoping hoping HOPING Thursday's lab shows my levels decreasing. I know sometimes your levels can still go up a little after you get the injection - but for once I'd like to be in the majority of something (you know.. like how *most* pregnancies make babies) instead of the minority. Yesterday's lab had my levels at 1201.. 

Today was supposed to be the 8 week intake appointment at my midwife. It would've started at 1. I'd probably be leaving work right now to go pick my partner up so we could go together.. 

Anyway - I'm looking for a new thread so I thought I'd introduce myself here! Hi! Happy to hear things are moving along for you HerdingMomma - and CONGRATS Allforthegirl!!


----------



## HerdingMomma

Welcome to the group, and so very, very sorry you've found need to be here. :(

My understanding is that it's normal and expected for the first draw after MTX to have gone up. It's the 2nd post injection draw they want to see it dropping. So, if it goes up you will be in the majority. 

I pray yours resolves quickly like mine has. What has your doctor told you as far as getting back to TTC?


----------



## HerdingMomma

:dohh: Meant to mention that I had mild spotting before the injection, and a little after, but then nothing until this past Friday, 22 days after the first injection, 15 after the 2nd one. Thought I was gearing up to ovulate as the hcg dropped to zero, but nope, the LH surge was for AF's arrival. Saturday and Sunday weren't bad, yesterday I was very grateful to have a snow day and stay home. It was HEAVY. TMI!! Felt like I kept peeing on myself it was flowing so strong. :wacko: Today seems to be more back to normal.


----------



## Savasanna

My doctor had said that we were set to continue TTC straight away, but that was when they thought this was a regular miscarriage. I'm not sure what's going on with me - they did a tranvaginal ultrasound a few weeks ago and said they thought they saw the gestational sac (that it was located right around my cervix so I should mc naturally "any day") and a cyst around my ovary. Although I was spotting/bleeding, the mc never happened so we did two rounds of misoprostol, one week apart. Nothing happened and my levels continued to increase so my doctor called for the injection. So.. I don't fully understand if I'm actually having an ectopic or a stubborn mmc? 

Are ectopics ever confirmed with a visual sac or is it the lack of other evidence that leads to the diagnosis? And if it is ectopic, then what was that thing they thought was the gestational sac?? Not that it really matters but I'm just curious as to what happened. I believe I'm technically diagnosed ectopic - but that might be for insurance purposes? Or I'm living in denial..

In any event - I don't know if the methotrexate is going to have an effect on when we can start ttc again - did you have to wait a few cycles? If so that would be terribly disappointing news..


----------



## HerdingMomma

If an ectopic gets big enough they can see it on u/s, but the bigger they get the higher the risk of rupture if it's in the tube. For most, it's the absence of an intrauterine pregnancy that warrants the diagnosis. When I had my u/s there was a bit of fluid in my uterus that some may have thought was a gest sac, but it wasn't shaped right. The u/s tech I had knew right away it was just blood, not a sac. When I saw it I had the slightest glimmer of hope, even though I already knew it wasn't going to be a healthy pregnancy regardless. The numbers just weren't right. 

Seems most women are told to wait three months, or three cycles. Some three months from the date of the injection, others three months from hcg getting back to zero. My RE told me we could try again after one period, that the advice to wait was based on studies on long term use of MTX, not the small doses used to treat an ectopic. I'm confident he knows what he's doing, and we're moving ahead and TTC this cycle for one last shot at a 2014 due date. One girl in this thread conceived after just one period and the pregnancy was progressing well. I wish she'd come back, can't remember her name.


----------



## allforthegirl

Savasanna said:


> Hi all - so I just had my mtx (is that the appropriate abbreviation? I'm just learning the new lingo) yesterday so now I'm waiting to see what's going to happen. Not really noticing all that much, except for some extra tiredness and a queasy belly. No cramping and my bleeding has actually stopped (wtf?!) since yesterday.
> 
> But I'm hoping hoping HOPING Thursday's lab shows my levels decreasing. I know sometimes your levels can still go up a little after you get the injection - but for once I'd like to be in the majority of something (you know.. like how *most* pregnancies make babies) instead of the minority. Yesterday's lab had my levels at 1201..
> 
> Today was supposed to be the 8 week intake appointment at my midwife. It would've started at 1. I'd probably be leaving work right now to go pick my partner up so we could go together..
> 
> Anyway - I'm looking for a new thread so I thought I'd introduce myself here! Hi! Happy to hear things are moving along for you HerdingMomma - and CONGRATS Allforthegirl!!

I am so sorry that you have landed yourself here my dear. My numbers were around yours. I started to bleed a peachy pink colour before the shot and continued to bleed after that. Not everyone bleeds the same after the shot. It should though return 14 days or so depending on your LP (luteal phase) after you hit 0.

I know it is hard to hit milestones of your ectopic, but try and focus on getting better. Your LO will want you to be as healthy as you can be when you conceive again. Emotionally and Physically <3


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks allforthegirl - I'm slowly coming to terms with the fact that this is going to be a lengthy road to get to the point where we're able to try again. That's been the hardest pill to swallow, I think. I was somewhat prepared (as prepared as one can be) for the mc.. but I thought I'd mc within a few days and be back to trying within a week or two. But... that's just not the road we're on and I need to be ok with that. It didn't help that I didn't realize the methotrexate would delay things even longer. Not that it would've changed the course of action but it would've been nice if my doctor had let me know that before I had it done. 

ah well.. 

I suppose it's better to wait a cycle as then we'll be able to better predict when ovulation will occur. My partner and I are inseminating with a known donor so timing is a little extra tricky for us. It's not as simple as "+opk - time to have sex!". Honestly, thinking about going back into the process of TTC kind of makes me ill. I was so excited to be done with that stage..


----------



## HerdingMomma

Savasanna said:


> Honestly, thinking about going back into the process of TTC kind of makes me ill. I was so excited to be done with that stage..

Ain't that the truth? Back in 2004-5 I struggled with being able to get pregnant. This time got pregnant on the first "try" (wasn't supposed to be able to get pregnant - tubes) and I've lost two babies in three months. Going back to TTC over and over again is just not cool! As hard as it was to not be able to get pregnant, I'd choose that over this any day.


----------



## HerdingMomma

Waiting on results from what was hopefully my last blood draw for the ectopic. My SurePredict HPTs went negative a couple days ago, and they've been proven to be wicked sensitive, so praying for a big fat ZERO today! Will let you know as soon as I know. :)

Hope you are doing well, Savasanna. :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

HerdingMomma said:


> Waiting on results from what was hopefully my last blood draw for the ectopic. My SurePredict HPTs went negative a couple days ago, and they've been proven to be wicked sensitive, so praying for a big fat ZERO today! Will let you know as soon as I know. :)
> 
> Hope you are doing well, Savasanna. :hugs:

GL I hope your tests were right!! You are that much closer!!


----------



## Savasanna

GL HerdingMomma! I'm hoping for a zero for you too! You're so close!

I went in for my first lab post shot this morning as well - I'm also waiting for those results.. although your news will be much more exciting than mine :)


----------



## Savasanna

Woh! My levels fell to 341! Down from 1201 on Monday! 

I have another scan on Monday morning - Finger's crossed they're even lower! I have a dream they'll already be close to zero but that's just wishful thinking.. How did things turn out for you Herding?


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow that is good drop


----------



## HerdingMomma

Finally got yesterday's results. She said it was 3.something, therefore negative and we're done with weekly draws! I wasn't too surprised it wasn't zero, because my SurePredict ICs are still showing the very faintest of lines. Arron can see them, me... not so much. These danged tests are MAJORLY sensitive. 

So it's CD7 and I should be Oing in 7-10 days. Unfortunately, the Mr's member got a little raw the other night and he's currently out of commission. Praying that he heals quickly. He says it could be 2 weeks, and hoping that he's just trying to freak me out.


----------



## HerdingMomma

Totally missed that there were messages on pg 398 earlier!

Holy beta drop! That's a great fall! And that's 4 days past inject? That's awesome! :)


----------



## Savasanna

Alright, alright! My test yesterday showed my beta at 81! I'm so happy at least THIS part is going well. Have to celebrate the victories when we can!

I'm having another test next Monday but with how fast my levels are falling I'm feeling confident I'll be close to 0 by then. My doctor DID tell me we should wait one full cycle to try again, so that's a bummer - but thanks to this board it was an expected bummer. 

Soooo.. here's looking at the end of April!


----------



## Savasanna

So, I'm really confused about this 1-3 month waiting period discrepancy. I trust my doctor - but someone posted in another thread (over in miscarriage support) that their doctor told them a subsequent miscarriage they experienced was CAUSED by not waiting the full 3 months after their mtx shot. Another posted said their doctor warned them about and increased risk of NTDs if they don't wait 3 months..? (maybe that second poster was here? I don't remember) 

I don't want to wait 3 months to try again, but I also don't want to risk another loss or harm to any future children. 

I just don't know what to do..


----------



## allforthegirl

The problem is that the mtx depletes you of folic acid. So depending on how much you currently have in your system is depending on how well your body will take to getting pg again. My Dr asked me to wait, so we waited three months. It was hard to wait that long. Though I know there were even a few women on here that didn't wait and it turned out just fine for them. So maybe for your peace of mind just ask to check what your levels are at before you try again. :shrug:


----------



## Savasanna

Ah.. And the reason you take folic acid is to reduce the risks related to NTDs - that totally makes sense. 

I'm probably only going to just wait the one cycle then.. 1. because I can start taking folic acid supplements again as soon as my levels hit zero; and 2. because a lot of people who aren't TTC don't start taking prenatals until 6+ weeks and have perfectly healthy babies. 

Thank you for clearing that up for me!


----------



## summer2011

I remember LadyLuck on this thread got her bfp 2 months after mtx and it ended in MC. Not sure if it was attributed to the MTX. My Dr would not take me in for fertility treatments until exactly the 3 months had passed. I'd wait if at all possible.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Savasanna said:


> Ah.. And the reason you take folic acid is to reduce the risks related to NTDs - that totally makes sense.
> 
> I'm probably only going to just wait the one cycle then.. 1. because I can start taking folic acid supplements again as soon as my levels hit zero; and 2. because a lot of people who aren't TTC don't start taking prenatals until 6+ weeks and have perfectly healthy babies.
> 
> Thank you for clearing that up for me!

It was me who posted on the other thread.......

A lot of people who aren't taking prenatals until 6+ weeks also haven't had their levels wiped down to zero by mtx :shrug: I would really really think about it, I personally really wish I had waited that extra month and then at least not had the whole 'was it because I didn't wait?' issue not to mention the medical professionals who pretty much made it clear that I should've waited.

I did catch on again immediately after my m/c and touch wood everything is going great so it does happen.

ATEOTD it is completely your decision and we will all support you and offer you help and advice :hugs: I would seriously consider asking your ob for a higher dose FA if you are intending on trying after one cycle :flower:

Summer - so good to see you about, I see you are going for IUI#4 good luck, I'll say a little prayer for you


----------



## summer2011

Thank you Ladyluck,

It's been a challenge to even get to try as our schedules have become even busier, but we're trying to make it work. If no bfp in the next couple trys we'll be moving on to ivf in the fall.

Great to see you're doing well. Did you find out, pink or blue?


----------



## HerdingMomma

My RE told me it does NOT deplete folic acid completely, you don't go to zero folic acid, and it starts building back up within a few days from our diets, even before we start taking supplements. If you were taking MTX long term for cancer or something, yes, it would take several months to get back to healthy levels, but for an ectopic we get much smaller doses and just once or twice. The 3 month advice is based on long term use. I got the MTX on Feb 6 and 13. I got AF on Mar 1, and my RE said go ahead. We are. Just waiting to O now. :)


----------



## HerdingMomma

Ovulated Friday and now in the 2ww. Looks like we're waiting together, Summer! :) 

Savasanna: Looking forward to an update from you!


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks everyone for all your responses! I think the most important thing here is that all of our decisions are made with intention - and it sounds like that rings true all of us ladies. 

Ladyluck - congrats on your current pregnancy! That's amazing!

I'm so so sorry you had to deal with all the "what ifs". I'm angry with your health providers for doing that to you. Even if there were a question as to whether or not the mtx had anything to do with a subsequent miscarriage, I think it was wrong of them to say that to you. I mean, what if it didn't? We do a good enough job blaming ourselves without the help of people saying "well you really should've done X". Very upsetting. :hugs: 

Also - good poing on the folic acid decrease/depletion. I'll be sure to talk with my doctor about that after I hear what my labs today come back as. I'm _really_ hoping they'll be at zero. 

HerdingMomma - 2ww!! How exciting! You're back in the game!


----------



## Savasanna

Latest beta is 4.6 so I can officially stop having it checked. I'm a little confused as I'm still lightly bleeding but.. I'm guessing/hoping that'll finish up soon. My doctor told me I can expect a "normal period" in a few weeks. I really hope I don't continue to lightly bleed until then. I'm going on 5 weeks now.. I'd like to stop wearing pads now!! :) 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## HerdingMomma

Congrats on the negative beta!

I'm now 11dpo and got a faint line this morning that others could see, but the next test was stark white again. My chart is triphasic, I had the "implantation pinches" Sunday night, but I'm starting to lose hope for this cycle. 

There's a small part of me that fears that although my ectopic stopped growing, that maybe my body hasn't absorbed it all yet, and my tube is still blocked or partially blocked. Does anyone know how fast the body absorbs them?


----------



## summer2011

It should be absorbed by the time your hcg reaches zero I would assume but without an internal look at your tube or an hsg it would be impossible to say that there was no damage or swelling. Another reason my doc gave to wait at least 3 months. She actually first suggested we wait 6 months and I only had one mtx shot. She wanted to ensure I was properly healed physically and emotionally. 

Good luck to you, hope little bean is in the right spot.


----------



## summer2011

Maybe schedule a beta in the next couple days with your doc? If you have a good number and rising appropriately then bubs is probably fine.


----------



## HerdingMomma

All tests since this morning have been neg, so thinking it was just an error. Not out yet, though, it's still early. As soon as I get a solid BFP I'm supposed to call it in to start betas. That's been the drill since my lap in 2005. They'll probably do more of them this time, though. My betas at 13 and 15dpo with the ectopic were great, but I felt like something was up and asked for more and that's when we saw that it had stopped rising properly, and then dropped, then started going up again. Suspicion is there was an intrauterine twin that didn't make it that triggered the early BFP (10dpo) since ectopics are supposed to implant late. But, we'll never know for sure. 

What I do know is I'm tired of TTC being so difficult. When TTC my youngest I couldn't get pregnant. Now I get pregnant easily, but can't stay pregnant.


----------



## summer2011

I know how you feel. We've been trying for #1 for 3 years!! And still no luck even with fertility treatments. It's a rough time.


----------



## HerdingMomma

I do hope you get your miracle very soon!


----------



## WHITNEYG

I am new to this thread, and I'm so glad I've found it, as I was told on March 17th, I have an ectopic pregnancy. I went in to have an ultrasound at 6w2d and they discovered that my uterus was empty, but did find a mass in my Fallopian tube. I knew something was wrong when the first thing the ultrasound tech pointed out were my bowels and ovaries. This is my first pregnancy, so I'm very confused and overwhelmed by this devastating news. My levels that day were at 485. I was treated with methotrexate on March 18th. On Friday March 21st my levels had gone up to 929, but yesterday (March 24th) my levels had gone down to 651, (30% drop). I know everyone is different, but I'm curious as to how long it will take for my levels to be negative. If anyone can give any personal experiences, advice or questions I should be asking my doctor, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## HerdingMomma

So sorry you're going through this, too. Here is the rundown on my levels from start to finish....

13dpo: 46
15: 108
20: 115
22: 185
24: 159
29: 371
30: 478 - MTX
33: 542
36: 616
37: MTX
41: 477
44: 317
51: 20!!!
58: 3


----------



## Savasanna

I'm so sorry you've had to find yourself posting here. It's really really sucky, but this thread has been really helpful for me so I hope it'll be helpful for you too! 

I was diagnosed ectopic by process of elimination. I started bleeding at 6w and they thought they saw a small gestational sac close to my cervix at 7w, meaning I was miscarrying and it should happen any moment. I was given misoprostol to help move the process along. However my betas continued to steadily rise to the point where they concluded the "sac" they saw wasn't a gestational sac and the "cyst" they thought they saw in the ultrasound was likely actually the ectopic pregnancy. So I was given a shot of mtx at what would've been 8w3d. 

My numbers on the day of the shot (a Monday) were 1201. By Thursday they fell to 341 and the following Monday they were 81. One week after that (so two weeks after getting the mtx) my numbers were 4.6 and I was declared no longer pregnant. I continued to bleed until Friday of last week - so a total of 5 weeks from when I first started bleeding. 

It felt like it took forever. Again - I'm so sorry you've found yourself here but I hope we can offer you some comfort and support. Please feel free to ask anything - everyone's experience is different but I know I wanted to know as much as I could while it was happening to me. 

All the best.


----------



## WHITNEYG

Thank you Savasana and HerdingMomma. I go back on Monday for another round of labs, and I'm hoping that my levels are continuing to drop at a decent rate. I'm not sure how much more of this I can take. Not only am I emotionally drained, but I'm also mentally drained from obsessing over levels dropping, spotting, cramping, estimating the time it might take to be negative (when I actually have no way to control or predict this), if my af will return to normal, or how quickly it will come once my hcg is negative. I just can't seem to get all of this off my mind. I know I need to let go and try to not stress over things I can't control, but that's easier said than done. It seems impossible to just forget all of this when it's still happening. Seeing some of the success stories from this thread does give me some peace of mind for the future, I'm just extremely impatient on when the future will be the present. In the meantime, I'm trying to do all the research I can so that I can be informed on where we go from here, tests to make sure I don't have any damage to my tube or what might have caused this etc. Until then I will be anxiously awaiting my next Hcg on Monday.


----------



## Savasanna

It is easier said than done, yes. I finally found some peace once my levels started dropping. I felt like at least we were rounding the corner to the whole process being over. However, I also had a few weeks in there where I knew the pregnancy wasn't viable (but wasn't ending) so I didn't go straight thinking everything was ok to getting the mtx. Just try to be kind to yourself. It's ok if you're having a bad day. It's ok if you're having a good day. Try to remember that while this is a shitty shitty situation, one day this all will be a distant memory that is shadowed by greatness. 

At least that's what I told myself. Some days I found comfort from that, some days I didn't. It was touch and go. And that's ok. 

As for me - I *think* I might be ovulating. I'm not temping right now so I don't know but I think I had some slight abdomen and leg cramping this morning. It's funny how when you're actively trying you can feel everything that's happening in your body, but when you're not all these feelings/sensations go by barely noticed. In any event - if I AM ovulating then that just means my cycle is returning normally, which is a relief! 

How're things going for you, Herding?


----------



## Gray

Hello everyone I am currently going through and ectopic I found out on March 5th I was pregnant during a regular check up at the doctors. I was so excited because it had come as a surprise. I was not expecting to hear I was pregnant as I was trying to recover from the one in august, but you could imagine the pain I felt once I was told that the pregnancy would not be viable. This is my second ectopic over the last 6 months. I go for an hsg once my numbers drop. Tomorrow is my appointment my betas were 5700 and have dropped to 670 over the weeks I am hoping I am at zero tomorrow. Has anyone here heard of them? Also has anyone here had and HSG test done before? If so how was your experience?


----------



## Savasanna

Welcome, Gray. 

I'm sorry you're going through this again. Having this happen a second time in a row must be devestating. I've never had an HSG test and don't know much about them. What do they test for? 

I hope your appointment goes well for you today


----------



## WHITNEYG

Gray, I'm so sorry to hear that you are going through this for a second time. I was also just diagnosed with ectopic on March 17th. I've done a little research about the hsg, but not a lot. I do know it's basically a scope and they go up and look around to make sure you don't have any damage, scar tissue or any other underlying issue in your tubes, ovaries or uterus. From a couple of blog posts I have read you're awake for the procedure and it helps if you stay relaxed, the more you tense up the more painful it is. I am hoping my doctor suggests we do this procedure once my levels hit 0, because I have had symptoms of endometriosis in the past, but for endometriosis to be diagnosed you have to have a surgical procedure, which I haven't. With the hsg test we would be able to see if I have any build up of tissue on my ovaries or fallopian tube which could have caused this ectopic. This information might not be much help, but from everything I have read the HSG test would give the doctors more insight as to what might be going on. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Gray

Savasanna said:


> Welcome, Gray.
> 
> I'm sorry you're going through this again. Having this happen a second time in a row must be devestating. I've never had an HSG test and don't know much about them. What do they test for?
> 
> I hope your appointment goes well for you today

Yes Savasanna I thought I was going to go into a depression because it happened twice and so close but being that I have such a loving and supportive fiancé and family they keep me going and tell me it will happen in do time. HSG test is to see if there is any blockage in my tubes by placing a catheter in cervix and filling your tubes up and seeing if flows through. As for my appointment I am waiting for my results fingers crossed for a big fat ZERO :winkwink:


----------



## Gray

WHITNEYG said:


> Gray, I'm so sorry to hear that you are going through this for a second time. I was also just diagnosed with ectopic on March 17th. I've done a little research about the hsg, but not a lot. I do know it's basically a scope and they go up and look around to make sure you don't have any damage, scar tissue or any other underlying issue in your tubes, ovaries or uterus. From a couple of blog posts I have read you're awake for the procedure and it helps if you stay relaxed, the more you tense up the more painful it is. I am hoping my doctor suggests we do this procedure once my levels hit 0, because I have had symptoms of endometriosis in the past, but for endometriosis to be diagnosed you have to have a surgical procedure, which I haven't. With the hsg test we would be able to see if I have any build up of tissue on my ovaries or fallopian tube which could have caused this ectopic. This information might not be much help, but from everything I have read the HSG test would give the doctors more insight as to what might be going on. Please keep us updated.


Thanks for the info I did a little research as well and seen how the procedure is done. I am so ready for my betas to be at zero so I can get it done and see what is wrong because I do not think I can go through this for a third time.How high did your Hcg rise to?


----------



## WHITNEYG

Gray, on March 17th my levels were at 485. I had the Methotrexate on March 18th. By Friday, March 21st my hcg was 929. This was the highest my hcg has been. On Monday, March 24th my level was at 651 (30% drop). I'm really hoping they start dropping faster, because I'm ready for this to be over. I'm having a lot of cramping in my right side that goes down my thigh. The doctor has done 2 ultrasounds, one on Monday and one today, since the cramping started on Monday to make sure my tube isn't rupturing, so far it's not, but the spot in my tube is getting bigger. They said it's only bigger because there is blood surrounding it, probably because it is being broken down, and since it's bigger that's why I'm having pain. They're going to check my levels again on Monday and to make sure they continue to decrease. How's your HCG, are you negative yet?


----------



## Savasanna

Damnit. Another Facebook baby announcement. Due in October. Just heard the heartbeat for the first time this week. That was supposed to be my story. 

I hate those stupid Facebook announcements. I hate them *so* much. I don't blame the person who posts them - they're happy and are allowed to share their news however they want.. but I feel like I die a little each time I read a new one. And this one.. just ouch. 

I don't think a Facebook announcement will ever not remind me of THAT feeling. Even when I'm pregnant again - I'm not doing a big announcement. 

Damnit.. I wish I didn't go online tonight.


----------



## WHITNEYG

Savasanna, I know exactly how you feel. I swore I wouldn't get on Facebook anymore last Sunday, after seeing the 5th pregnancy announcement in 1 month, but for some reason last night I logged on and what do you know there was another one. It's extremely hard to see, but I just have to be hopeful that sometime in the near future I will be getting the good news that we are pregnant with a healthy baby. Hang in there and hopefully it will happen for us soon.


----------



## Gray

WHITNEYG said:


> Gray, on March 17th my levels were at 485. I had the Methotrexate on March 18th. By Friday, March 21st my hcg was 929. This was the highest my hcg has been. On Monday, March 24th my level was at 651 (30% drop). I'm really hoping they start dropping faster, because I'm ready for this to be over. I'm having a lot of cramping in my right side that goes down my thigh. The doctor has done 2 ultrasounds, one on Monday and one today, since the cramping started on Monday to make sure my tube isn't rupturing, so far it's not, but the spot in my tube is getting bigger. They said it's only bigger because there is blood surrounding it, probably because it is being broken down, and since it's bigger that's why I'm having pain. They're going to check my levels again on Monday and to make sure they continue to decrease. How's your HCG, are you negative yet?

Whitney when I was going through my first ectopic my hcg went up as well and I had to get two shots to get them to decrease. It took me a month and a week for them to go to zero. However this go round they are dropping fairly quick. I am currently waiting on my doctor to call me for the results praying they are at zero they were 690 or 670 last week and that have been dropping in large quantities. How are you feeling today?


----------



## WHITNEYG

GRAY, I'm feeling better, cramping has gotten a lot better. I'm feeling even better knowing that my levels are still continuing to drop. I went back today for labs and my levels have dropped from 651 to 271 in a week. I'm so happy to know that we are getting closer to putting this behind us. I hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Gray

That is great whitney!! I spoke with my doctor and he said he would call me back tomorrow with the results. I am still praying for my zero. Hopefully by next week you will be at zero since your numbers are dropping rather quickly.


----------



## WHITNEYG

Gray, have you heard back from your doctor today?


----------



## Gray

Whitney, No I have not! I was mad that he did not call me today to tell me if I needed more blood work done or not but then I'm thinking the reason why he hasn't called could be because I do not need anymore blood work. I am definitely calling him first thing in the morning to find out some answers. How are your levels doing when do you go back for blood work?


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Ladies, do you mind if I join this group? I am just getting over an ectopic, I had the methotrexate shot two weeks ago and I dropped right to zero after 12 days. My levels were extremely low to begin with, 11, 19, 33, 48, 80 and then 98 when I finally had the shot. It seemed really odd to me that they were so low, I had a lot of bleeding that I thought was my period and my husband and I were getting ready to start the IUI process when the clinic called and told me my betas were at 11 and I couldn't start my injections. I should explain, I have two children from a previous marriage with zero complications, this would be my husbands first. Since 2012 we have had two chemical pregnancies and now this. I just can't believe it and I am trying really hard to cope with this struggle we are having. We sought fertility testing after the second loss and had every test under the sun, everything is textbook perfect. We decided to try IUI as my husband is a fireman and his work schedule sometimes prevents us from trying at optimal times and we are doing a medicated cycle to increase our chances. 

Anyway, I am rambling and devastated that we have to wait another 2 months to try again. Even though I need it, emotionally and physically. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Savasanna

Welcome, Nataliek!

I'm sorry you've found yourself here, but I hope we can help keep you company in your wait. I know the waiting sucks. I'm currently waiting through this cycle as well and am planning to try again next cycle. I think my period is due sometime late next week? Although I'm not 100% on that. 

I have to say, although the waiting is NOT ideal and I would never choose to do it, after the initial shock wore off there was a bit of a silver lining. It's been nice to FULLY step away from the TTC process and all the craziness that it entails. I feel like it's helped prepare me to be more calm and not so hyper aware when we do start to try again. It's definitely a shitty silver lining, but a silver lining none the less. 

In any event - hi! How old are you other two children?


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Savasanna,

Thanks so much for your words, I really appreciate your response. I know I need this break both mentally and physically, I just need to come to terms with it. I am still having spotting so I guess I don't feel like it's really over yet. Are you in fertility treatment or naturally ttc?

My daughter is 16 and my son is 7. I actually can't believe I am going back to the baby phase. For the first time in my life I am with the right person and we have a wonderful little blended family so it's been hard to understand why now? When everything is so right. Anyway, take things day by day I suppose. 

How are you?


----------



## Savasanna

That's understandable. I wasn't really able to start the process of moving on until after the bleeding stopped either. For reference, I stopped bleeding 19 days after my shot. Hopefully you'll be finishing up soon too. 

My partner and I are inseminating using a known donor. We were actually just about to start the IUI process with frozen sperm when our her brother agreed to be our donor so we've set that aside for the time being. It's been a process. We started ttc back in October. I never, ever anticipated it would take this long. I actually used to be convinced we'd be one of those first try-ers.. seems so naive to think about now. In any event, I got my bfp on the second try using a known donor so I'm hopeful it'll happen quickly again. Fx!!

You mentioned you're waiting for two cycles to try again?


----------



## Nataliek

Yes, they told me they want to re-test my tube by having another sonohystogram. Not sure if you've had one but I had one in January. I have had two c-sections and because of the early losses they wanted to see if there were any issues that could cause problems for implantation and nope, totally normal. They want me to have two periods, test my tube, then go forward with the IUI. Even though I get pregnant pretty easily, I feel more comfortable with the monitored process of IUI and the doctors have agreed. 

I am sure it will happen pretty quickly for you as well, I understand your feelings about the lengthy process. That's the hardest part of it! When do you start again, next cycle?


----------



## Savasanna

That completely makes sense. Even though monitoring can't change the outcome of everything, sometimes it's nice to have the peace of mind of "someone" being there. Even though it was the process of ending my pregnancy - I still felt "better" once I was being monitored regularly before/after the mtx. I just got the bill in the mail though.. it does kind of suck to have to pay for the end of a pregnancy.. 

(even though I totally know this was never a viable pregnancy.. I just have to keep remdinging myself of that)

We were supposed to start next cycle, yes. So my period should come sometime next week and then we'd start planning. However we just found out my brother in law is moving (not far, just apartments) at the end of the month and my parter and I are both finishing up grad school so we might end up waiting another cycle to let things settle a bit. I hope not though. Just going to play it by ear. I guess the recommended wait time following mtx is a little inconsistent. My doctor told me one cycle is fine while others were advised to wait longer. So I figure if we have to wait another cycle out of convenience at least that gives my body more time to build up folic acid.


----------



## Nataliek

You know I read that, there's a lot of conflicting things said. One-3 cycles is what I've heard. My clinic says 3 but technically I will be starting my cycle monitoring on my 3rd cycle, I think of it as two lol. Makes it seem shorter! I finally stopped spotting so I am hoping for a normal ovulation this month and a normal period at the end of April. Can I ask if you felt tender at all in the spot of the ectopic? I still keep feeling these little pinches and I don't know if it's just healing or what. It will be 3 weeks this Sunday since I had the shot but my levels dropped to 3 pretty rapidly so it didn't take long to start my period last Thursday. I am way to nervous to have sex yet, I think I should wait one more week even though the doctor says it's fine. 

I know what you mean about deciding to wait or not. I am travelling for work in May and then we have vacation booked in June and I'm like well maybe we should cancel lol. Silly. I just hate the waiting.


----------



## JPARR01

Welcome, Nataliek!

My doctor advised us to wait 3 cycles. That's what we did and the first cycle back to ttc we got preggo!


----------



## WHITNEYG

Nataleik I'm sorry you found yourself on this blog. But my doctor has also advised me to wait either 3 months or 2 cycles. I've heard of other people who didn't wait the proper amount of time and the pregnancy ended in miscarriages. It may just be coincidence, but it scares me so much we will definitely be waiting that amount if not longer. Gray as for my levels I had another re-check today and I'm down from 271 to 19 so I only have to go back one more time and more than likely I will be negative next Monday. I'm so excited to put this behind us. Did you ever get confirmation from your doctor that you were negative?


----------



## Nataliek

Hi JPARR, thanks so much. Did you wait 3 full cycles or try on the third or 4th cycle? I will be getting my second period in about two weeks, I am going to ovulate today or tomorrow and then I have to have my tube tested again.


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks Whitney, I know how you feel about being scared. Great to hear you are down to 19, they should drop pretty quick now. This is the most horrible thing to experience, I am sorry you are going through it.


----------



## Gray

Whitney that is great news! As for me my levels were at 200 last week and when my doctor called me they only went down to 175 ughh. So I have to go for more blood work on Thursday I am hoping that my numbers are at zero I am so ready to move on and get back to living life and placing this behind me as well. I am going on week 6 last time I had an ectopic by 6 weeks I was done with my blood work and didn't need any more check ups. I really hope this is the case for this one.


----------



## allforthegirl

I too was told to wait the 3 months. I resumed on the fourth cycle, and fell pg on that cycle. I was lucky.


----------



## JPARR01

We waited 3 full cycles and tried on the 4th one!



Nataliek said:


> Hi JPARR, thanks so much. Did you wait 3 full cycles or try on the third or 4th cycle? I will be getting my second period in about two weeks, I am going to ovulate today or tomorrow and then I have to have my tube tested again.


----------



## Gray

Hello everyone just giving an update my levels are now at 126 from 175. I am grateful that they are still going down but I just wish they would go down a little faster! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Gray - I am glad they are going down but I feel your pain, you just want it to end already. I found they didn't drop as fast once I got closer to zero. Hang in there


----------



## Gray

Thanks Nataliek for the words of encouragement. I am hoping they will be at zero by the end of the month. How are you doing?


----------



## Nataliek

I'm feeling a lot better, much more positive lately. It's been over a month so time is passing pretty quickly. I am still having slight pain on my one side but the nurse at the clinic told me it's normal while healing.


----------



## Savasanna

I am still waiting for my damn period to show. I thought I'd get it last Thursday or Friday and it hasn't happened. Is it normal to take longer for your first cycle to complete?


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Savassana - Did you have a period after your levels dropped to zero?


----------



## Savasanna

It's hard to say. I was bleeding for weeks leading up to the mtx, and then continued to for the following 2 weeks until my levels hit zero, and then still for 5 days after that. It like like a total of 5 weeks of bleeding or something. The irony of spending those weeks thinking I'm never going to stop bleeding, only to fast forward to now where I'm anxiously awaiting my period has not been lost on me.. 

But I thought I ovulated around 3/27 (just based off of slight cramping/increased CM/slight spotting - which I usually do around ovulation) which would've made my period due this past Thursday. I'm very confused as to what's going on.


----------



## WHITNEYG

Just to update everyone I had another round of labs today and they are finally negative. Gray have you cut out all foods with folic acid in them? I have heard that helps tremendously, and that's what I did. Now I'm in the waiting game for af. I could be completely wrong, but I think I might have ovulated this weekend. I had some signs, but it could just be my hormones changing as my levels were probably negative, since I was already at 19 last Monday. If I did in fact ovulate this weekend, that would make my period due around the 28th so we'll see. Savasanna I have heard that everyone is different and it can take up to 4 weeks for af after levels are negative. Please keep us posted. Hopefully you will have af any day now! Praying for everyone!


----------



## Savasanna

Haha - well today marks 5 weeks from my first negative lab. Figures I'd be the one to take forever for my cycle to reset. :thumbup:


----------



## WHITNEYG

Oh goodness. Have you talked to your doctor about that? I have read about a few people who's cycles never returned to normal and they were on clomid. I'm not sure at what point they were prescribed, or the extent of their situations, I just know that several things I have read said this was an option to get cycles back on track. I would definitely put a call into the Doctor to see what they think.


----------



## Gray

Hello whitney I was still eating spinach here and there from the beginning of my treatment and my betas were dropping rapidly just these pass two weeks they have been slowing down. I guess my doctor is okay with the drop as all as they are going down but ughh im just so over this! But enough of me ranting how are you feeling?


----------



## Savasanna

Really? Would that concern you enough to call your doctor? I thought it was normal to take a little longer but maybe it's not..?


----------



## WHITNEYG

Gray, everyone has said once they get in the 100s it slows down much more. As much as it sucks you just have to be patient and let it run its course. I know that might not offer much peace, as in the beginning statements like this would just drive me up the wall because I am so type a, but it really is true. Savasanna, I would call and talk to the nurse and just ask. More than likely they will say it's normal, but at the beginning of my ectopic, I found a lot of comfort in the fact that my nurse told me one Friday not to hesitate to call even the emergency line and ask any question I had because I was having an ectopic pregnancy, which is not the norm. Of course I'm not calling the emergency line, but that nurse has been there to answer any questions I may have in a phone call, and I love that. She is right, this isn't a "normal" thing and since I'm not really sure of everything that can or should be happening I always call and ask, even if I think it's a stupid question, because you just never know. That's just me though, I'm one that will worry about every little thing and search the internet for answers worrying myself to death, but to hear reassurance from a healthcare professional calms me down a lot.


----------



## Savasanna

Yea, that's a good point. I think I'll hold off a few more days and maybe call if nothing happens by Friday or most definitely Monday (as that will be 6 weeks). I do feel really... weird.. today (short of breathe, kind of unfocused, my back is killing me) so maybe I'll get my period today?


----------



## Nataliek

Call Friday for sure, Savassana. It can't hurt to speak with them about it, Im sure your body is just resetting itself.

Im sorry its still dragging, Gray. Its the worst process. I am finally feeling better (not so doom and gloom) and it's been 30 days since I had the MTX. I guess I was "lucky" in the respect that my levels only got to 98, they dropped pretty quick and I got my period as soon as they hit 0. I am pmsing right now actually, I can tell by my mood and desire to eat everything that isn't nailed to the counter! Hang in there, I know its hard.


----------



## Savasanna

Guys!!! 

CD1! CD1!!!


----------



## JPARR01

YAY for CD1!!!!


----------



## Savasanna

Soo.. has this happened to anyone else?

When I became pregnant, my boobs (naturally) got bigger. However, they never went back to their pre-pregnancy state after the ectopic. It makes me terrifed (not really.. more in a joking way) to get pregnant again! How big are they going to get?! Will they ever go back down! 

I really liked my previous chest size. Now they're awkward and don't fit into any of my bras/some of my button down shirts. :haha:


----------



## JPARR01

My boobs were a c cup when I delivered my baby and then about 7 months later when I started working out and losing weight.... They are barely an A cup. :-/


----------



## Gray

Hey guys just a little update my numbers are now at 74 my doctor told me that this Thursday should be the last blood work drawing. I am a little down because my sister in-law just told me that she is expecting baby number 2. I am trying to be happy for her but its a bitter sweet feeling you know. Am I wrong for feeling this way?


----------



## WHITNEYG

Just checking in on everyone. Gray, are your hcg levels negative now? And no you're not wrong to feel a little upset that your sister in law is expecting again. Like you said it's a bittersweet feeling, it's not that you're not happy for her, you're just upset because you just went through a loss and you think why couldn't that be me, and I think it's totally normal to feel that way. Or at least that's how I feel every time I log on Facebook and see another one of my friends announcing that they are pregnant, and I've had 10 of my girlfriends from college and high school that have announced they are expecting. 

As for me I'm still waiting on af. I think it will be here this weekend, but I also thought it was supposed to happen 10 days ago, and of course I was wrong so I'm not getting my hopes up. I'm just so ready for af to get here because I feel like this is the last "unknown" part of this journey and hopefully from here on my cycles will be back to normal. No more wondering if one injection is enough or if I will need a second one or surgery, when levels will reach zero, etc. I'm ready to move on! I hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## WHITNEYG

So, apparently I was right. Af came today! I've never been this excited about af in my life! 3 1/2 weeks after levels were negative. Finally feeling like I can move on.


----------



## Savasanna

Yay! Congrats!! And I hear you - I about jump for joy when I got my last period. Are you planning to try again this cycle?

I'm currently 6dpo.. it feels weird to be back in the tww. 

Wow.. this thread is like my war zone thread. It brings back mixed emotions just re-reading in!


----------



## WHITNEYG

Savasanna, no my doctor suggested to wait at least 2 full cycles, so we'll be waiting to try for at least another full cycle, if not 2. I'm also going to call my doctor next week and see if he will schedule an HSG test. I'm sure he is probably right and this was probably a fluke and it won't happen again, but at this point "probably" doesn't cut it for me. Especially since I just had the Methotrexate injection, I want to make sure that all of the ectopic is gone from my tube and that there aren't any other underlying issues that might have caused this. If I had surgery where they removed the ectopic, I probably wouldn't feel so strongly about having the HSG test done, but at this point my nerves are shot and I wouldn't be able to handle the fear of this happening again if we did get pregnant. 

Did you guys try this cycle? If so that's super exciting! Sending lots of good thoughts your way.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Whitney, have you ever had a sonohystogram done? It's the more milder test before the hsg. I had one done in January with our initial testing and then one last Friday to make sure I had no blockage from the ectopic. It's slightly uncomfortable but really quick. 

@savasanna wow time flies!! I am starting the IUI process again in about two weeks! Have to wait for cycle day 3, which will be around the end of the month. Can't believe it's finally here.

@gray how are you doing???


----------



## JPARR01

Gray said:


> Hey guys just a little update my numbers are now at 74 my doctor told me that this Thursday should be the last blood work drawing. I am a little down because my sister in-law just told me that she is expecting baby number 2. I am trying to be happy for her but its a bitter sweet feeling you know. Am I wrong for feeling this way?

Perfectly normal to feel that way. xoxox


----------



## mirandala

Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind my joining this thread. I've just had my first shot of methotrexate a couple of days ago, and will ttc as soon as the docs give me the green light. I know it is premature for me to be here, but I'd like to follow and learn from you, if that's okay! Thanks :)


----------



## WHITNEYG

Mirandala, I'm so sorry that you have found yourself on this thread, but you have come to the right place in finding comfort and information from people that are going through, or have just recently been through the same situation. We all started on this thread shortly after receiving the methotrexate injection, and we have followed each other through all the steps. For me, I just had my first af since my methrotrexate injection. I received methotrexate on March 18th. Please feel free to ask us any questions about our experiences.

For all, last night I had a melt down. I was doing so good emotionally after af came and then some of our best friends invited us to dinner last night. I knew they were going to tell us they were pregnant, but when they said they were 13 weeks along and they are due 10 days after we would have been, my heart broke, and it took everything in me not to fall apart at the table. I truly am happy for them, I just wish they hadn't done it face to face, given what we have just been through. When we told them, they had asked us to dinner one night when we had just found out, and they questioned why I wasn't drinking. We weren't planning on telling them, but since they asked we did, and we were very careful not to make a big deal about it because we knew they were ttc. That night I could tell they were happy for us, but also were a little bummed it hadn't happened for them, so I'm just not sure why they thought it would be a good idea to ask us to dinner and make somewhat of a production about it. I feel like I've taken 10 steps back and emotionally I'm right back where I was when we were told we had an ectopic pregnancy. I'm sure they thought they were doing the right thing, I just wish they had done it through a text message so we could process the information in private and not feel like we had to put on plastered fake smiles with glazed over eyes trying not to shed tears. Mentally I feel like I'm over reacting, but emotionally I can't help the feelings that are spewing out right now.


----------



## Gray

Hello everyone how is everyone doing? I am doing well Whitney yes I finally reached zero and had my first af on the 1st I am looking to possibly schedule my hsg in july. I have started taking my vitamins again along with a castor oil packs and fertility massage to get rid of any scar tissue the ectopic pregnancy could have caused. Right now I am taking care of my body and allowing myself to heal and as well as more healthy for when I do become pregnant again. I am so grateful to have such wonderful buddies to vent and speak to when going through such a tough time. Is anyone tracking OV since reaching zero?


----------



## Savasanna

Welcome Mirandala - I'm so sorry this is happening to you. It sucks and it's not fair.

Yes, most of us found this thread right around the time we were diagnosed and/or receiving mtx. This is a great thread for support while waiting those obnoxious few weeks for your levels to drop down to zero. Please feel free to vent/ask questions. We are all here for you.

I'm actually rounding out the end of my first tww back. I thought I was out after my temp started to fall but it popped back up this morning so I guess we'll just have to wait and see. I had a negative test yesterday which kind of bummed me out. It just threw my back down the hole of "this isn't supposed to be my story. What if it never happens. This is so unfair". It was a realy, really hard day and I ended up in a crying fight with my partner. I feel pretty badly about it but I suppose I need to forgive myself. Sometimes the sadness of this process creeps up on you when you least expect it. 

Oh, and I think my friends are planning to start trying again. They got pregnant really quickly with their first so we're both kind of fearful for the day they tell us they're pregnant again. It's going to be hard.


----------



## WHITNEYG

Hey Ladies, I just wanted to update you guys. This week has been a whirlwind. I had an appt with my obgyn yesterday to discuss the future. To our total shock he gave us the green light to start trying again, and I'm having an HSG test today. We were supposed to be at the beach, but once he told us that we could either have an HSG done today or wait until next month, we both were so excited, we postponed our beach trip and we're going down after my appt. I just still can't get over all of this. I'm super excited, and stressed all at the same time. I can't believe we were given the green light, but my doctor said since everything has gone so "perfectly" since my ectopic, he sees no medial reason to wait. We will keep you guys posted. Grey, I'm so glad your numbers reached 0 and af came quickly for you.


----------



## Savasanna

How exciting Whitney! Time to change that WTT under your name! :)

AF is due for me today.. any my temps are still up. Yikes! I'm planning on testing this evening provided I'm still in the game!


----------



## Nataliek

Savasanna that's so amazing!!! My fingers are crossed for you!! 

How did your hsg test go today, Whitney?? 

I have been MIA, lots of work travel but all done now. AF is due next weekend and then I go in for cycle day 3 monitoring to start IUI! Can't believe it's that time again. 

Grey, so happy you're down to zero and that you are taking time to care for yourself.

Mirandala, so sorry you have to go through this but happy they caught it in time.


----------



## Savasanna

CD1 was a lot more exciting last month. 

Ah well - I guess that helps cure any NTD concerns about not waiting 2 cycles to start trying again! On to next month!


----------



## WHITNEYG

Nataliek, the HSG test went good, both tubes are clear!!! I was so relieved. It was a little painful, but nothing unbearable. After weighing the pros and cons this weekend, we have decided to wait one more month before ttc. We are going to take a month to get back in our healthy routine. Here's to the month of June. 

Savananna, I'm sorry af came, but sending good thoughts your way for June!


----------



## Nataliek

Sorry AF came, Savasanna! I hate that lol. I will be in the two week wait in June too so we can get each other through it! 

I found my sono painful but that's because I have a small opening in my cervix and they had to use a few different tools to try and dilate it, was not comfortable! My tubes are clear and open as well. I just hope I ovulate from the left side next cycle.


----------



## mirandala

Thanks all for the welcome! I appreciate it. It is really helpful seeing the different parts of the process everyone is in. 

I have no clue how my numbers are progressing, my ob/gyn are so bad at actually letting me know in a timely manner. 
One question though: how long did you all wait to drink alcohol? After all this (and a break up in the last week to boot! Relationship handle the stress of everything) I would love a drink. My doctor didn't mention anything about alcohol, but I've seen online that you should wait until your doctor says you can drink. How have you been advised? 
Thanks :)

Edit to add: Also- I've been heavy spotting/bleeding for the last several weeks and can't wait for it to stop. When did you stop bleeding? I had my shot of methotrexate 1w3d ago.


----------



## Savasanna

I was actually told cleared to drink immediately. Well, let me clarify, I was cleared to have *a* drink immediately, but told to "take it easy" for "a while". Thanks for the clarity, doc. haha. 

My doctor told me a lot of the concerns around alcohol and methotrexate are from continual use, a one time dose isn't going to destroy your liver. That being said, your liver does work extra hard to process everything so it's best to give it a few days to a week before resuming normal behaviors. But, I was going to a concert the night of my dose and (as we all know) I wasn't having the best time in life at that moment so I really wanted to have a good time at the show. I was given the a-ok to have one drink that night, and then I think I waited until the weekend (I received mtx on a Monday) before having a few drinks with some friends.

I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time. This is such a difficult experience and I can't imagine how frustrating it would be to throw a break up in the mix too. I'm sure it's ok to go out and have a drink or two to process. Maybe just lay off the tequila shots ;) 

Natalie - cheers to a June tww! I think I'm scheduled to ovulate 6/2. Why are you hoping to ovulate on the left? I have a running theory that one of my ovaries produces stronger eggs than the other.. but I completely made that one up with absolutely zero medical backing. haha.


----------



## Nataliek

Savasanna I know exactly what you mean lol, I think the same thing. I am convinced I only ovulate from my right side even though my left ovary is apparently full of eggs! I am hoping I ovulate from the left as the ectopic was on the right side, not sure if that makes a difference or not. 

Mirandala, My experience was they told me not to drink at all until my levels dropped to zero, it was so hard. I wanted something to take the edge off like a nice big glass of wine! I had really low levels, I only reached 98 so luckily they didn't take long to drop. I only had bleeding at the very beginning, when I thought I had my period. When my levels started creeping the bleeding stopped and I didn't bleed again until I had my first period. I am sorry you are going through such a hard time, I know how awful it is. We are here for you xoxo


----------



## mirandala

Thank you for your support and advice savasanna and Nataliek- it seems like there is not clarity across the board about alcohol. I may have a cheeky glass of wine at some point, just one though! 

So last night I started bleeding quite heavily- 2 pads in a hour and big blood clots. I called up the nurse and they said I should go into the ER. By the time I got there (I was a town over so it took 40 min) the bleeding had slowed a little. They did an hcg test, said everything was fine and sent me home. I wish they hadn't asked me to go in, such a pain, but I understand it is better to be safe than sorry. 

I heard back yesterday on my hcg levels finally!
I was at 5000 when they gave me the shot on 5/9 
5/13 at 10000
5/16 at 8000
and yesterday 9/19 at 3444. 

So they are dropping nicely at least! I'm still bleeding today but much lighter than last night. I think that's what I'm looking forward to most- not bleeding anymore! 

Nataliek- do you feel your ovulation? June 2ww- that is coming up!!! Exciting!


----------



## MrGreggsGirl

I just found this forum and I have not read all the Post because there are so many. I just recently had an ectopic pregnancy and from day the second day of knowing I was pregnant they knew something was wrong but my finance and I couldn't help but get excited, I tried very hard to not get my hopes up but I did. I ended up getting the methotrexate shot and it's been very hard since. I'm only 21 but I've always wanted to have babies and even though we weren't trying losing this pregnancy has crushed me. I honestly feel like I'm losing all Hope in life. Has anyone else become very depressed after this?? Or I am just crazy?


----------



## Savasanna

Mirandala - Those levels are dropping nicely! How often are you having them checked? I bled for like 6 weeks or something ridiculous. I couldn't WAIT for it to stop. I think at one point I lost it and just started freaking out to my partner "It's never stopping! I'm going to bleed for the rest of my life!!!" haha. 

I can usually feel myself ovulate. I sometimes spot a day or two prior to ovulation too - which I've heard can mean good things for the strength of the egg. But again - who knows! I totally understand what you're saying though Natalie - part of me is paranoid about this happening again but another part of me figures the liklihood of that has got to be small, right? Please tell me that statistically speaking we're on the favorable side for a successful pregnancy.. I think I'd lose my mind if this were to happen again. Not to mention my sister-in-law is about to move in with us so I'd prefer not to be an emotional mess while she's there. 

MrGreggsGirl - My best piece of advice for you is to allow yourself to feel whatever it is you're feeling. There's no right or wrong way to process this. While I was in the thick of it I'd go back and forth between complete acceptance of the situation to having a full on melt down, sometimes within the span of a couple hours. This is hard - there's no way around that. I'm sorry you're going through it. Feel free to post here if you ever need to talk.


----------



## Nataliek

I agree with Savasanna, MrGreggsgirl. I actually spent an entire weekend in and out of laying on the couch eating ju jubes watching back to back episodes of breaking bad just to focus on something else. My husband was amazing with the kids while I went through it, it was extremely difficult and scary. Right now you're hormones are going crazy and its normal to have extreme emotional ups and downs. I remember on my day 4 bloodtest I had dropped from 98 to 38 and I was so happy then after I dropped to 0, it all seemed to hit me. Another loss and disapointment. The most important thing to do right now is take it easy and take care of yourself, alot of women have these and the majority go on to have healthy, normal pregnancies. If you need to talk we are here for you.

Savasanna, I believe you are right. I think the likliness is probably small, I have to think that way or I would drive myself bonkers with the what ifs. If I don't move past the fear, I won't have a baby right? I believe things will truly be ok for us the next time!! 

I do feel myself Ovulating, Mirandala. I get all the symptoms like clockwork every month! I get tons of EWCM 1-2 days before and I have brown spotting, I have been having that for a couple of years now. Also, sorry if TMI, my sex drive goes through the roof! I am being cautiously excited, anxious for my period to get here so I can start cycle monitoring! How are you feeling today? Your numbers are headed in the right direction!


----------



## mirandala

Hey Greggsgirl- how you feeling? Sending big hugs. <3 <3 

The end of last week was hard for me... very emotional. Anything and everything could make me cry- not so nice! 

I just got my friday betas back, and they were at 500, dropped from 8000 seven days earlier! Pretty dramatic drop. I think my body is probably scrambling with the hormonal change. 

So I'm a little confused- after betas are back down to zero is it a few weeks after that af comes? After a round of ovulation etc? Or does AF come right away, and then a cycle? 

Nataliek- it's so nice that your ovulation is so clear!! I tend to feel mine so know which side I'm ovulating from too. The pain is so handy for me- I am using frozen sperm for insemination using IUI and so feeling the pain really helps me time it. 

I hope you are all having a lovely week and feeling well. <3


----------



## Savasanna

Mirandala - This was a point of confusion for me too. I think there's a distinction here between bleeding and "af". For me, once my levels hit zero I continued to bleed for about another 5 days or so. I think some people would call that thier first af, however, it's not actually a period so much as just the continuation/completion of the pregnancy release. I believe my numbers hitting zero was the start of a new cycle. I ovulated a little over two weeks later (so a little later than a normal cycle, which is to be expected) and then got my first true period about two weeks after that. However, while trying to understand the whole "how long do you wait" issue I think some people would consider what I thought was my first period as their second, because they counted the bleeding as af. 

It's confusing. But does that make sense?

However (again!!), I've read stories of people who have ovulated days after their levels hit zero and got their periods two weeks later. So, as with everything in this process, it comes down to how your body will react. It's also hard because while google search after google search will make you feel like an expert on this topic, the reality is the majority of what we read through google searches are different women's personal experiences through these message boards. If you *really* have a question about something, it would probably be best to give your doctor a call and see what they say. 

That's good that you can feel ovulation to help with IUI. My partner and I started this process using frozen sperm and I found stressing about the timing of insemination was the absolute worst! 

Natalie - how're you doing? When does your tww start?


----------



## WHITNEYG

Just to update everyone, af started two days early for me, at first I was a little worried about it because I know I ovulated 12 days ago because I've been temping, but apparently it's not too uncommon. So we will be ttc this month. Kinda of nervous, but excited as well. 

How is everyone else this week?


----------



## Savasanna

Yay Whitney! How exciting for you! 

Although I have to say, I understand the nervousness. I was super excited to try last cycle, as it was my first cycle "back", so to speak. But when it didn't work I kind of became depressed/discouraged all over again. We just did our inseminations this past weekend and I'm already convinced it's not going to work. We've been trying since last October - what makes me think it's going to happen now? 

I've been having a rough week with this whole ttc business. I'm so angry it hasn't happened. I feel like I'm drowning in self-pity and I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## mirandala

Whitney- Good luck!! Exciting times! 

Sassavanah- Sending you huge hugs. The waiting and hoping/feeling discouraged is my least favorite part, so I really empathize and send positive thoughts.


---
So on Friday my number was at 37 (from 500 the week before) which is GREAT! Today I'm experiencing some very strong cramping. I'm wondering if any of you had intense cramping once you hit zero? Thanks :)


----------



## WHITNEYG

Savasanna, I'm sorry you're having such a hard week. I'm sending happy thoughts your way. I can't imagine what you must be going through right now. I hope this go round it works, and you have a precious little angel! For me, we got pregnant 2 weeks after coming off birth control. At the time, we knew we wanted to have a baby, but had no idea about ovulation etc., we were just on vacation and it happened to be the right time. Now I'm nervous that since we're actually trying it won't happen as quickly as it did, because it's constantly on my mind. I try to be calm and patient about all of this, but I'm a control freak and can't handle it. 

Mirandala, that's so exciting you're already down to 37!!! I had extreme pain in my tube for about five days like a week or 2 after the shot. I thought my insides were going to burst, and I was miserable. The doctor said it was separation pain, and due to the fact that I had a lot of blood surrounding the ectopic which was putting more pressure on my tube. At that point I was still at risk for a rupture so all I could take was ibuprofen or Tylenol, which didn't even come close to touching the pain. They didn't want me taking anything stronger for fear it would mask the pain if it did rupture. That is the instant I decided that if I ever do get to have a precious little one I'm not going the natural route, because that about killed me!


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Girls, 

I have been M.I.A going through the cycle monitoring thing and 95% having my iui on Friday morning. I need some help getting through this, I am scared. I am now sitting at 20mm, uterine lining is perfect and estrogen is rising. They are likely inducing ovulation tomorrow morning if I am not surging on my own from my bloodwork today. IUI is 95% going to be on Friday. I met with my doctor this morning and all along I was thinking the ectopic was on my right side, but it was actually the left side where I had the small ovarian cyst and small amount of fluid in my tube. I had the pain and pressure in my right side which my doctor says its a better indicator that it was actually in my right tube and not the left. Because they didn't officially see a mass, they can't confirm exactly where it was located. She told me this morning the magic number is 3 months from the time your beta hcg reaches 0, which is approx 2 weeks away. She said 2 weeks makes no real difference in the grand scheme of things but the longer you wait, the more your tube heals. I know the main reason for ectopics is usually from some underlying adhesion or damage in your tube but mine are open they just have no real way of ensuring they are healthy. 

All I can do is hope and pray this does not happen to me again. If I have underlying tubal damage there is nothing 6 months to a year will even help, it's probably just the way it is. If this doesnt work and I have another ectopic, IVF is pretty much our only option and we would not go that route. I am so scared this is going to fail and it will be the end of the road for us. I am praying with everything I am that if I do get pregnant, the bean makes its way to my uterus. 

I have been early with my period on occasion, Whitney. I think an early month here and there is not uncommon. Glad you are excited to try again!

How are you Savasanna? My TWW should be official on Friday.


----------



## mirandala

Nataliek- my thoughts are with you. I can imagine how you're feeling right now, I'll be there next time I try with an IUI. It's so scary not knowing why the ectopic happened and being afraid it will happen again. It sounds like you are getting a lot of mixed messages about which side it was on. At least we know it was only on one side! It's almost like for us it's not a 2ww, it's a 6+ww until we know it is a viable pregnancy in the right place. 

It's great that the doctors are monitoring you so carefully. They wouldn't do anything if they didn't think it was safe for you and you were ready for the next try.

****hugs**** 
We're here for you... keep us updated.


----------



## Nataliek

Savassana i completely missed your post! I am so so sorry you are feeling so crappy, it is so hard to be optimistic and hopeful. You feel like your making plans for next cycle when you don't even know if the current one worked! Nothing anyone can say will make this process any easier but you will get through this. You will have bad days and good days, just remember to take it easy on yourself. 

Whitney that's how I felt, like a bomb waiting to go off. I had a lot of pain in my tube as well after the shot but likely not as severe as yours as mine was undetected and my betas never reached higher than 98. When you do get pregnant, is your doctor going to do early bloodwork and ultrasounds to monitor you? 

Mirandala when I hit the 30 mark I got my period within 3 days. Your body is probably gearing up for just that. It will all be over soon!!

Thanks so much for your support, I am going to be surrounding myself with positive thoughts and people during these next few weeks.


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks everyone. Your support really means a lot to me. 

We've been hanging in there. Although this has definitely been the most depressing cycle of all. I think we're both starting to give up hope. I know that's silly as there's no real reason to - but for some reason there's this silent elephant in the room holding a sign that says "it's not going to happen". Even while we were inseminating we both had this depressing look on our faces. Like, what's the point? We're going through the motions but it's not going to happen. 

But then I think it's just self preservation. Maybe "knowing" it's not going to work is easier/less painful than being hopeful? Maybe being hopeful is scary because that's how you get hurt? I don't know. 

And then two of our close friends told us yesterday that they're trying for a second. We knew it was coming but it was still a bit of a blow. Luckily they told us over text and we were able to have our reaction privately before responding with a supportive email. I'm glad they did it that way. They're our friends and I care for them dearly - I love their son and want only good things for them.. but I can't help but finding myself hoping it doesn't work. And that makes me feel like a bad person. 

Man.. I don't know what happened but something really knocked me down. But, I'm trying to get back up and move forward. This is not the person I want to be so.. onward and upward. I was pregnant once, I can be pregnant again. I need to stop telling myself it can't happen. It takes lots of women this long to get pregnant. I'm going to be fine. We're all going to be fine. 

Good luck tomorrow Natalie! I absolutely understand your reservations, but it's good to feel like you're moving forward. Do you track your temperature? I'm excited to hear how things go for you!

Mirandala - 37?? That's great! I bet you'll be down to zero at your next check. That's step one to moving on from this whole experience. I don't really remember any intense cramping, although honestly I didn't have a lot of cramping at all. I kept waiting for it after the mtx and it never really came, but I think that (not cramping) is unusual. How are you feeling now? 

Again - thanks for all your replies. I'm really grateful for this thread.


----------



## WHITNEYG

Savasanna, I'm so sorry you're having such a crappy week. While I can't say I totally know what you're going through, I can at least say I know the feeling of starting to feel normal again, and then WAM, something flips and you suddenly start to feel like it's not going to happen for you. I've had this happen a few times throughout this journey. Once when I was waiting for af, once when our friends told us they were due 10 days after we would have been, and once just for absolutely no reason at all. I hate that you're feeling so defeated, and I totally understand it may be because it's easier to anticipate the worst. Unfortunately the phrase my grandfather taught our family to live by is "Expect the worst, and be pleasantly surprised when the outcome is better." I lived by this statement my whole life until I married my oh so very optimist husband, who taught me this was no way to live. I have noticed, however, in the past 2 weeks I've been telling myself, we probably won't get pregnant on the first try again, and even if we do we're still facing another ectopic or miscarriage. Like you, I'm in self preservation mode. The heartbreak and devistation of the ectopic completely crushed me, and at this point it's just easier to be a little pessimistic. 

Nataliek, completely understand the feeling of being totally thrilled and scared all at the same time. I hope everything goes well tomorrow and I'll be praying for you. Yes, my doctor is going to be monitoring me very closely. Thankfully, last time he did early blood work twice (numbers doubled in 48 hrs from 68 to 144), and we did an ultrasound at 6w1d because we both just had that feeling that something wasn't quite right. He has instructed me to come directly to his office first thing the day I get a positive pregnancy so we can go ahead and do a round of labs, and we'll continue to do labs every two days until the first ultrasound which will be scheduled around the 6w mark again to make sure everything is where it should be. Last time even though my numbers doubled within the first 48 hours, my Hcg was only at 484 when I went back 2 weeks later for the ultrasound, so that's why he's going to monitor it so closely. I truly can't even begin to express how thankful I am for my doctor. He has been a godsend, and I don't think I would have made it through all of this without him. 

Ladies, I'm sending positive thoughts your way. Hopefully, we can all find some peace and have a more optimistic outlook about this. Even though it's easier said than done, I'm challenging myself over the next month to have a more positive outlook, and to let go. I'm doing all I can to make this happen, and me stressing about the outcome isn't going to help anything. Thinking of everyone this weekend!


----------



## Nataliek

I completely understand savassana, a friend of mine is trying right now and is am secretly feeling the same, hoping it doesn't work before it does for me. Which of course makes me feel like the worst person in the world too! We are protecting our hearts by anticipating the worst, I am struggling with it too. 

I am so grateful for this thread also, I am so hopeful for all of us.


----------



## Savasanna

How'd everything go on Friday, Natalie?

Thanks again for all the support last week. I'm definitely feeling better today/this weekend. Don't get me wrong, I'm still cautious - but I'm not so run down and bitter/angry/resentful. I really appreciate all your kind words and understanding though. 

6dpo so far.. wonder what'll happen!


----------



## JPARR01

Chart is looking good!



Savasanna said:


> How'd everything go on Friday, Natalie?
> 
> Thanks again for all the support last week. I'm definitely feeling better today/this weekend. Don't get me wrong, I'm still cautious - but I'm not so run down and bitter/angry/resentful. I really appreciate all your kind words and understanding though.
> 
> 6dpo so far.. wonder what'll happen!


----------



## mirandala

Natalie- thinking of you and hoping friday went well!

Savasannah- I'm so glad to hear things are feeling a little bit better now. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks Mirandala! Any updates for you?


----------



## Nataliek

Hi ladies, Friday went well! My hubby had a sperm count of 150 million post wash lol he was quite proud of himself. I am not confident it worked and I'm ok with that, if I have to do it again I won't be as stressed as I know what to expect. They know how I respond to the injections so they will increase next time to try and get two eggs. I go in for bloodwork next Friday. 

How is everyone feeling???


----------



## Savasanna

Natalie! 150million sperm count is great! Did something happen that makes you not confident or is that just a general feeling?

I'm doing well today. 8dpo and getting anxious to know how this is going to turn out. I'm still not cramping.. and the only other time I wasn't cramping by this point was when I got my bfp. I went back and re-read some of my old posts from that cycle, I'm not sure if that was a good idea or a bad one. haha.


----------



## Nataliek

ha ha I do that too. I analyze everything!!! Nothing happened lol, just a general feeling that it wont work because we have had two losses and the ectopic so why would it work now? What an awful way to think!!!! It was really odd also because I had a 21mm follicle last Thursday when I had the ovidrel shot, which should have had my ovulating 24-36 hours afterwards. IUI on Friday morning and then sex that night. It wasn't until I woke up in the middle of the night on Saturday I was in pain, cramps and pinching on my one side. I called the clinic the next morning and they said I was probably ovulating, I was still achy all day on Sunday. That's really the only thing that has made me think maybe the timing was off and I really didn't ovulate 36 hours after the trigger shot, was more like 72 and by then would any of the fresh sperm from the IUI still be alive? I need someone to take google away from me for the rest of my life!! lol

How long are your cycles usually? The good news is you know you can conceive right, its just a timing thing and stocking up on patience is next to impossible I know! Do you do one or two inseminations at a time?


----------



## mirandala

Natalie- what a great sperm count!! The sperm from bd'ing on Friday night should still be alive when you were ovulating even if the IUI sperm was not anymore. So it could go either way! Ahh! How are you feeling? Are you temping? 

Savasanna- are you a poas person? When are you going to start trying? 

Me: I had the call on Tuesday that my beta was at 3! Wooooo! So I'm not pregnant anymore and back to normal. I'm trying to go away to NYC for the summer, given the break up in conjunction with the ectopic. I'm able to work there too so it just makes sense to get away. I am going to start trying again when I'm back from NYC, not sure yet when that will be. I kind of like the idea of having forced time away- I am going to try not to worry too much about everything this summer, and when I am back I will focus on ttc again.


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats Mirandala! I totally understand what you're saying - while I didn't *want* to take a break between the mtx and trying again, part of me enjoyed the forced break, if that makes sense. Where in NYC are you staying? I spent some time in Park Slope a few years back and absolutely adored it. 

I'm not a poas person, no. The bfns are too hard for me. I'm not sure when I'm going to test - but probably this weekend. I like the idea of testing at 11dpo (so Saturday) because it's far enough along that a bfp is possible, but early enough that a bfn doesn't necessarily mean a failed cycle. I'm reeeeeaaally curious what my temp is going to do tomorrow - I feel like that is going to be telling for me. 

Ack! so nervous! 

Natalie - We're actually using my partner's brother as a donor so we do one insemination a day for a few days. The problem with that is that he's not local so we have to schedule the time and cross our fingers that it lines up with my ovulation. This past cycle it was a little early - we did 3 inseminations 4, 3 and 2 days prior to ovulation (according to ff). I thought it was on the early side but maybe I was wrong?! The whole not cramping thing is what's getting me. I *always* start cramping about a week (sometimes more) prior to my period. The only exception was the month I got my bfp. So I guess we'll just wait and see!


----------



## Nataliek

Savasanna, my doctor (who is the director of the fertility clinic I go to) explained to me that you are most likely to conceive 2 days prior to ovulation!


----------



## WHITNEYG

Well I'm 1dpo, and the 2ww begins. I'm nervous because I'm pretty sure I ovulated from my ectopic side, but at this point I'm very hopeful. 

I hope everyone else is doing good this week, and Savasanna did you test yet?


----------



## Savasanna

I didn't get a chance to test as af showed early. Bummer. Ah well - already spoke with my bil and he's available this month so we'll be trying again in a few weeks, hopefully with better results!

The bonus here is that a few months ago I made plans to get a tattoo while I was having a "my life can't revolve around ttc forever" moment. Her earliest availability was 6/25. I scheduled it but kind of assumed I would have to cancel the appointment as I'd be pregnant by then. The bad news is I'm not pregnant, but the good news is new tattoo next week! 

Welcome back to the tww Whitney! I hope everything goes well for you! 

Natalie - any news yet?


----------



## Nataliek

Don't worry Whitney, I was the same really worried about ovulating from the same side but we have a 90% chance of having a normal pregnancy!! I hope your tww goes fast!!

Sorry af came Sav, but happy your brother in law is available for you to try again! Exciting about your tattoo, I have four small ones lol. In places you can't really see them except for the one on my ankle. 

I am pretty sure my period is imminent, positive it will be here on Friday. I was feeling really down yesterday but dealt with it and now I'm ready to get on with it. We are going to try on our own this cycle and then if we're not successful will do another iui with an increase in medication to try and get two eggs.


----------



## Savasanna

I totally understand that - I think that's mostly why I temp. It helps me deal with the feelings of af coming so by the time I actually get my period, I've already gone through the process of dealing with it. Like this cycle - I don't know why but I thought for SURE it was going to work. The only thing that kept my head out of the clouds was my low temps. I think it would've been devastating to wake up Monday morning sure of success, only to get my period right as I arrived at work. It would've been hard. 

Anyway - the point I'm making is that, for me, it's better to be sad/angry/whatever before.. once af shows it's time to move on. BUT - I'll still hold out hope for you Natalie. You may need to keep your feet on the ground to protect your heart but I'll keep my hopes up for you. I think it'd be great of all of us could get our bfps around the same time and support each other in the coming months. 

On that note - how're you doing Whitney? 

Natalie - good on you for stopping at 4 - and four small ones at that! I got my first tattoo when I was 18. Yup. Hi, I'm that cliché. I didn't get another one for 10 years but have since gotten 5 in the last 4 years. I'm pretty much done, however. I have a thing with symmetry and I can't think of anywhere else that I'd want to put a tattoo that would fit with the ones I currently have, if that makes sense. The tattoo I'm getting next week is actually a reworking of an existing one - so I'm not counting that as a new tattoo. I plan to only get one more in life - and that will be something to symbolically represent any child(ren) I have. I'm saving a place on my body for that one.

Actually, there's one other one I'm planning too. My partner and I decided that we'll get each other's names tattooed on for our 50th anniversary. We'll be 71. I know it's a big no-no to tattoo names, but we figured we'll pretty much be in the clear by then. Plus what's more adorable than two old ladies getting tattooed?


----------



## Nataliek

Aww I think that's a wonderful idea, Sav! How cute! I got my first one at 18 also and then the last one I had done I was 25. I don't think I will get anymore, but I never say never. 

I agree, we should really try and lift each other up while we go through this. It's such a long process and support is so important. I really hope the coming months bring us our bfp's. 

I am spotting tonight and have my usual pre-af cramps, pretty sure tomorrow morning it will be here right on time! I knew this wasn't the month, don't ask me how but I knew. We are going on vacation next Sunday and I am really looking forward to getting away and sitting on the beach for a week, taking a break from my thoughts and all of this. 

How are you Whitney?

Mirandala, How are you???


----------



## Savasanna

Where are you vacationing to?


----------



## WHITNEYG

So far so good, just anxiously waiting. I was a little concerned because my temp only jumped to 97.5 after ovulation. The past 2 months I've been temping it ALWAYS jumps to 97.7. However, I'm pretty sure it's because I have stopped drinking wine at night. I read somewhere that alcohol can raise your bbt slightly, but since we're ttc, clearly, I have stopped drinking. 

Savasanna, I'm with you. My temp is always so telling. About 2 days before my period starts my temp starts dropping. Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## mirandala

Sav- that tattoo idea is really cute! 

Natalie- I'm okay thanks! I'm just trying to stay distracted! Look forward to my boobs shrinking back down!! I haven't had my AF yet, but it's so nice not to be bleeding. 

You all temp- I've not done that yet. I'm a little afraid that if I start it will become an obsession, you know? 

I'm sorry this month hasn't been successful yet for any of you! Fingers crossed for you whit!


----------



## Savasanna

It can become a little obsessive - but honestly there's not that much to get obsessed about. It's not like testing where some people test 4 times a day. You temp once in the morning.. and that's it. Done and done. I do find myself looking at my chart throughout the day - but again, you look for 3 minutes.. and then there's really not much else to look at. haha. 

Glad to hear things are moving along for you! I totally understand what you mean about not bleeding!


----------



## WHITNEYG

Ok, I know I'm going to sound like a weirdo, but I'm freaking out. So this weekend my temps have stayed normal, but I've had weird twinges and pinches that started on Saturday on the side I'm pretty sure I ovulated from which is my ectopic side. I'm terrified that this is happening all over again. I'm trying to stay positive, but I'm scared to death. This could be all in my head, but I'm just a big ball of nerves right now. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Savasanna

Whitney - I get twinges on the side that I ovulate from EVERY month. I asked my doc about this (because I also thought it was a symptom of my ectopic) and she said it's because after you ovulate you form a small cyst (corpus luteum) around that ovary. The job of this to produce the progesterone until you are pregnant and form a placenta (which then takes over the progesterone production). If you are not pregnant the corpus luteum dissolves, which diminishes the progesterone in your body and intiates your period. Some women, particularly women who are ttc and are therefore VERY cognizant of what's happening in their bodies, can feel the corpus luteum in the form of pressure or pinches off to one side.

Totally. Normal. (and you&#8217;d likely feel it whether you&#8217;re pregnant or not)

Hope this eases your fears a little! :hugs:


----------



## WHITNEYG

Savasanna, thank you so much! I can't tell you how much better this makes me feel, and I'm so thankful for your quick response. I had worked myself up so much I almost took a clonapen that I have on reserve for traveling, for anxiety. I think I'm just much more in-tuned to what's going on especially on my ectopic side, because last month when I ovulated I could tell it was from my left, but I never felt any of these twinges. So this weekend when I felt like I could feel everything I panicked, but I really do think I can just feel more on the right because of the ectopic. I'm so glad I have you guys to lean on!


----------



## Savasanna

I completely understand. Sometimes it's really hard to keep the "what if" thoughts at bay. I keep going back and forth between trying to keep my thoughts to myself so I don't sound obsessive or bore everyone around me, and desperately needing to say something just to get them out of my head. That's where this board has been most helpful for me. 

Glad I could help - that's what we're all here for!


----------



## Nataliek

Whitney, I know what you mean, I get the same pain! I am hypersensitive to when I am fertile, I get every single symptom in the book. I get pinching pain in my right side and only my right side even though I ovulate from both my right and left ovary. It is something I have spoken with my RE about but she has just sort of shrugged it off. My right side is also the side I had the ectopic on so it worries me the pain is somehow related. I do notice that pinching continues on and off until I get my period, Sav is right. I know it is terrifying but try not to panic, I know how hard it is. I hope you are feeling better!

Sav, my in-laws live in South Carolina so we are headed to Hilton Head for a week. I cannot wait to sit by the pool and the beach and just do nothing! How is your week?


----------



## Savasanna

Natalie - did your RE tell you why you feel it more on one side than the other? I've noticed the same thing - on months that I ovulate on my left side, I feel it on my left. On months where I ovulate on my right side, I feel it on both? I used to question whether I was ovulating from both sides on those months, but that doesn't really make sense as twins are nonexistent in my family. Anyway - I'd be curious to know the answer to that!

I used to go to Hilton Head with my family when I was growing up! We only went a few times but I remember it being like a dream. Have SO much fun!

My tattoo was supposed to be tomorrow but I received an email from the tattooist last night canceling because she was pneumonia. Obviously you can't control your health but I'm super bummed. That was the thing that was taking my mind off of everything else and the timing of it all was PERFECT with trying.. man.. But - what are you going to do. Tattoos are forever so there's no sense in rushing them. Even if I have to wait a year to get it (which I hope I have to), I'll get there eventually. 

Now I'm just debating whether I should save my earned time and come into work tomorrow, or take the day off anyway and get some things done around the house. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## WHITNEYG

So, today I tested today and got a BFP! I'm thrilled, but I'm also keeping a level head. I am hopeful because at this point last time I was spotting and never really stopped spotting. I am still having twinges and pinches but I've made the decision to not panic until we can get to the doctor on Monday and get a few rounds of labs. 

Natalie, I hope you have a great relaxing vacation in Hilton head. My Mom's see if the family is from South Carolina and I love going back. Never been to Hilton head but I would love to go. 

Savasanna, hopefully it won't take too long to get your new art rescheduled. 

I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## jammers77

WHITNEYG said:


> So, today I tested today and got a BFP!

Yay!!! H&H 9 mos!! :flower:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hey ladies, I wanted to give you a little hope. On the 9th July it will be exactly a year since I found out my pregnancy was ectopic, on the 10th July I had the mtx shot. 2 months later I fell pregnant again and sadly suffered an early miscarriage I started to feel I would never carry a healthy pregnancy again, I was blessed to fall again immediately and got a bfp on the 25th October.

2 days ago I gave birth to a very healthy 7lb3oz boy :happydance: he is perfect and I feel like the luckiest lady alive. On the 9th July I will squeeze him that little bit tighter.

Don't ever give up hope and I wish you all the best in your journeys :flower:


----------



## Savasanna

OMG - WHITNEY!!!!!

Congratulations!! I'm beyond THRILLED for you!! :dance: That is such great news! I understand your reservations but.. but.. BFPPPPP!!!! :wohoo: 

Ladyluck - Congrats on your new addition! I love your story and it definitely gives me hope. I can't wait to be there, and I know I'll get there eventually. What's your little guy's name? 

As for me - my bil was supposed to visit from Saturday - Tuesday and he called Saturday morning saying something came up and he wasn't going to be able to make it. So, my partner and I decided to take a last minute road trip down to where he lives so we could do inseminations Saturday and Sunday (CD 13 and 14). The last two months I haven't ovualted until CD 16 & 17, so while these inseminations are in the window of possibility, they're not ideally placed. Ah well, life happens sometimes and overall he's been really flexible with all of this so I can't really be upset. I'm just crossing my fingers I ovulate a little early (today would be fabulous).


----------



## WHITNEYG

Thanks guys! I just heard back from the doctor and at 12dpo my hcg is 81. I'm really happy with that! Last time at 14dpo my level was 68. So I feel like this is a good start. Still no spotting!!!! I go back for labs on Wednesday. I'm feeling very hopeful!


----------



## Savasanna

Keep us updated on how everything progresses! I see nothing but greatness for you! :flower:


----------



## Savasanna

Yesssssss! Temp spike this morning so I likely did indeed ovulate yesterday so the Saturday and Sunday inseminations were not terrible timing! 

Oh hey 1dpo, nice to see you again. :)


----------



## WHITNEYG

Yay Savassana!!! That's great! Praying for you over this 2ww!


----------



## WHITNEYG

So I had my second round of labs today and they were at 237, which is good, they needed to at least be 162. I'm excited they doubled, but last time they doubled after 48 hrs as well. I'm going to either to back for labs on Monday or Tuesday to make sure everything is still progressing as it should, since last time at my first ultrasound at 6 weeks my hcg was only 484. I have an ultrasound on July 16th. To be honest even if my levels are good next week, I probably won't believe everything is ok this time until I see it for myself on the ultrasound. I hope everyone has a fantastic 4th!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hi all :hi:

Unfortunately I find myself in the same boat as you all and am so sorry that anyone had to go through this. I have spent the last several days reading every single post in this thread and have found it so reassuring to see how many of you have gone on to have healthy pregnancies following the ectopic. I loved reading all the support everyone gave, too!!

Here's my story in a nutshell. After nearly 3 years of ttc (and failing IVF!) we got a natural BFP a few weeks ago only to find out it was likely ectopic pregnancy. My hcg levels were doubling perfectly but they could not find anything in my uterus. And even though they couldn't find a sign of an ectopic pregnancy, I decided to take the mtx on 7/1 (hcg 5000). I just had my day 4 check and am up to 9700 :( I know it's normal for levels to continue to rise in the first 4 days, I just wanted mine to drop fast! I'm terrified of a possible tube rupture or damage to an ovary. I'm desperately hoping for a really nice drop in the next few days- go back on 7/7 for the next one. 

Also wanted to send a big congrats to Whitney! Hooray for your BFP!! Betas are looking great.


----------



## jammers77

Hatethewait85 said:


> Hi all :hi:
> 
> Unfortunately I find myself in the same boat as you all and am so sorry that anyone had to go through this. I have spent the last several days reading every single post in this thread and have found it so reassuring to see how many of you have gone on to have healthy pregnancies following the ectopic. I loved reading all the support everyone gave, too!!
> 
> Here's my story in a nutshell. After nearly 3 years of ttc (and failing IVF!) we got a natural BFP a few weeks ago only to find out it was likely ectopic pregnancy. My hcg levels were doubling perfectly but they could not find anything in my uterus. And even though they couldn't find a sign of an ectopic pregnancy, I decided to take the mtx on 7/1 (hcg 5000). I just had my day 4 check and am up to 9700 :( I know it's normal for levels to continue to rise in the first 4 days, I just wanted mine to drop fast! I'm terrified of a possible tube rupture or damage to an ovary. I'm desperately hoping for a really nice drop in the next few days- go back on 7/7 for the next one.
> 
> Also wanted to send a big congrats to Whitney! Hooray for your BFP!! Betas are looking great.

I'm sorry you've gone through this. Sounds like you've had an incredibly rough journey with TTC, and now this.:hugs: Hang in there, and you always have an audience here when you need to talk about what you're going through. We've all been through the ectopic valley and we've got a sympathetic (empathetic, really!) ear. Thinking of you.


----------



## Hatethewait85

jammers77 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :hi:
> 
> Unfortunately I find myself in the same boat as you all and am so sorry that anyone had to go through this. I have spent the last several days reading every single post in this thread and have found it so reassuring to see how many of you have gone on to have healthy pregnancies following the ectopic. I loved reading all the support everyone gave, too!!
> 
> Here's my story in a nutshell. After nearly 3 years of ttc (and failing IVF!) we got a natural BFP a few weeks ago only to find out it was likely ectopic pregnancy. My hcg levels were doubling perfectly but they could not find anything in my uterus. And even though they couldn't find a sign of an ectopic pregnancy, I decided to take the mtx on 7/1 (hcg 5000). I just had my day 4 check and am up to 9700 :( I know it's normal for levels to continue to rise in the first 4 days, I just wanted mine to drop fast! I'm terrified of a possible tube rupture or damage to an ovary. I'm desperately hoping for a really nice drop in the next few days- go back on 7/7 for the next one.
> 
> Also wanted to send a big congrats to Whitney! Hooray for your BFP!! Betas are looking great.
> 
> I'm sorry you've gone through this. Sounds like you've had an incredibly rough journey with TTC, and now this.:hugs: Hang in there, and you always have an audience here when you need to talk about what you're going through. We've all been through the ectopic valley and we've got a sympathetic (empathetic, really!) ear. Thinking of you.Click to expand...

Thanks jammers. It's certainly been a long roller coaster ride. I hate that there are so manny of us having gone through this, but it is nice to know I'm not alone and to hear how different everyone's experience was.


----------



## WHITNEYG

Hatethewait I'm so sorry you're going through this. Hopefully you're levels will start falling quickly, and all of this will be over soon. It's a grueling process, but we're here for support and information. How far along we're you, and did you have any pain/spotting that would also make them think ectopic? I'll be thinking about you over the next few days, and don't hesitate to vent or ask questions.


----------



## Hatethewait85

WHITNEYG said:


> Hatethewait I'm so sorry you're going through this. Hopefully you're levels will start falling quickly, and all of this will be over soon. It's a grueling process, but we're here for support and information. How far along we're you, and did you have any pain/spotting that would also make them think ectopic? I'll be thinking about you over the next few days, and don't hesitate to vent or ask questions.

Thanks Whitney. I originally went in with what I thought was 5+5 after some brown spotting/bleeding the day before. My beta was 1921 at the time and all she could find was a thickened lining on the u/s. I went back 3 days later with a beta of 3600 and still nothing in my uterus but a thickened lining. She says once betas are above 2000 they should see something in the uterus even if it's small. That goes along with what I'd read during my research. I also read anywhere from 7-20% of ectopics can have normally doubling betas. What I hate the most about this is that any future pregnancy, my first thought will probably be fear that it's in the wrong spot. It's ruined that holy crap I'm pregnant excitement!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Unfortunately, I had to go in for another dose of mtx today. My levels were up to 10400. I am super bummed about it all if I'm being honest. But according to my doc 20% of people have to get the second dose so I guess I'm not alone in that either. I was a little surprised that they didn't want me back for another beta for a week - anyone else who had a second dose wait a whole week for a recheck? Maybe because the rise in my level slowed so much (was doubling close to every 72 hrs before, and only went up from 9700 in 3 days this time?). Hopefully it's not a mistake to wait that long. The nurse giving me the shot today said not to worry because it's extremely rare to have to get a 3rd dose :saywhat: I didn't even know people got 3 doses!? Anyone know how much of a drop to expect this next week? Is it overly optimistic to hope for a 40-50% drop? Probably...


----------



## WHITNEYG

Hatethewait, I'm so sorry all of this is happening. Since I didn't have a 2nd dose, I'm not sure of the timing of labs, but there was someone that responded to my original post who had a 2nd dose and was rechecked 4 days later. It probably all depends on your doctor, and like you said your levels only went up a little bit so they're probably taking that into consideration. Hopefully some others who have had a second dose can weigh in as well. Just listen to your body and if you start having any pain call the Doctor and let them know. As for your levels dropping, since I didn't have the 2nd shot I'm not sure how quickly they will drop, but for me at day 4 mine were up and day 7 they had only dropped from 929 to 651 but 1 week later they were down to 271. I have heard though levels dropping significantly after a 2nd dose. Again, I hate you're going through this and I totally understand the reaction of fear with any future pregnancy. Unfortunately, that's how I am this time. The ectopic was my first pregnancy, and my excitement was uncontrollable. I smiled from ear to ear, and I'm not a bubbly person. This time I refuse to let myself get excited until the first ultrasound and even then, I will still worry about the possibility of a miscarriage until after the first trimester, if we get that far. I will be thinking of you over the next week. 

As for me, I have another round of labs tomorrow, based on my calculations from my last labs I should be at least 1896, and I will also be at the 5w mark. As long as everything goes well tomorrow with my levels, I have an ultrasound scheduled from next Wednesday. I hope everyone else had a great holiday!


----------



## Savasanna

Whitney - I'm loving your updates and can't wait to hear how your labs go today. I understand the fear of this all happening again but I have to believe that the odds of back to back ectopics have got to be low. I know it happens.. but statistically speaking I feel our chances are good. Especially because you became pregnant again so (relatively) quickly. I just know this is your time. 

Hatethewait - I'm so so sorry to hear about your situation. I read your story on my phone yesterday but wanted to wait until I could be on a computer to reply. This sucks - there's no way around it. I am happy you found this thread though - it's been immensely helpful for me and I hope it is for you too. 

I didn't have to have two doses of mtx but I remember there was someone who used to be active on here that did. Her numbers weren't as high as yours but they did continue to raise after the first dose. If I'm remembering correctly she saw a drastic decrease after the second so maybe it's not too optimistic for a 40% drop? I really don't know and I'm sorry I don't have more information. What I do know is that, as difficult as it is at times, it's important to try to be patient with your body. The important thing is a drop, whether it's 10% or 50% it's brining you one step closer to being able to move on from this experience. This will not be your life forever and while the pain and disappointment doesn't fade, the frustration with the daily blood tests and bleeding and sitting and waiting eventually does. This will end, and you will move on. Hopefully to a miracle that will make all of us forget this ever happened. 

Please feel free to post any and every of your thoughts and feelings. We're here for you. 

As for me - I'm at that annoying point where I'm a few days away from wrapping up my cycle. My chart doesn't look terrible.. and I had a nice little temp spike today - however I also know that tomorrow it could drop and this will all be over. I'm actually a little annoyed at the temp spike, in a weird way. I was doing a really good job at protecting myself and keeping my feet on the ground. But that's slowly drifting away and my heart is opening again. So scary. I guess we'll just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings. 

Are you still out there Natalie and Mirandala?


----------



## Nataliek

Girls! I am back from vacation and just getting caught up at home/work. I am going to read through and write later. 

Congrats Whitney!!!


----------



## WHITNEYG

So I just heard back from the doctor and my hcg was 3809!!!!!! I can't believe it. It at least had to be 1896 based on it doubling every 48 hours from Wednesday! I'm still in shock but I'm feeling much better! Thank you guys and Savasanna for all your support, encouragement and positive thoughts. You're next Savasanna! I'm sending super positive thoughts your way! Keep me updated!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Savasanna- Thanks so much for your reply. I remembered reading at least one other person in this thread get a second dose and thought she had a big drop in her levels too afterwards- so here's to hoping! I know you are right though- any drop is a step in the right direction. At times this is all I can really think about so it's good to hear the frustration/obsession eventually fades. Is AF due tomorrow? How many months have you been back to ttc since the mtx? Fx tight your BFP is just around the corner!

Whitney- That is so great to hear your levels were amazing today!!! That must help you feel relaxed about it all! I'm sure your ultrasound next week will show a nice lil bean snuggling in tight (in your uterus!!!!). I think Savasanna is probably right- the odds of another ectopic are probably pretty low- I think my doc said about 15% have another ectopic... which means 85% don't!! 

I'm surprisingly doing OK today. Work has been busy enough to keep me distracted during the day but not so busy that I'm stressing out. The last couple of days the spotting has picked up a bit and has turned more pink than brown (sorry if TMI) so I hope that is a good sign that the right stuff is going on in there! No significant pain, just some minor twinges (all over! I have no idea where my ectopic is) but I am acutely aware of any weird feeling. I get nervous to drive myself anywhere or be left anywhere along just in case something happens. Did any of you feel that way?


----------



## jammers77

I felt like a ticking time bomb until my numbers reached zero. My numbers were only under 100 the entire time, but required two shots because they kept climbing little by little. I was scared to death to go anywhere, too, for fear that I'd have a rupture or something.

Spotting is normal. Not spotting is normal. It's really different for everyone. For me, I didn't bleed after the shots--my bleeding happened prior to them, and because my numbers never exceeded 100, nothing was ever seen on ultrasound. My OB did a D&C just in case it was a uterine loss that was "stuck". When the D&C resulted in no fetal tissue, we knew that the baby had gone somewhere else, but it was impossible to know where, so Mtx was the answer.


----------



## WHITNEYG

Hatethewait, yes, I was very scared of a rupture! I was having severe pain and had 2 ultrasounds to make sure everything was ok. I was scared to death all the time. At one point, I was even afraid to go to sleep because I was scared it would happen in the middle of the night and I wouldn't wake up. However, I do realize that fear was totally irrational because when I had pain from my kidney stone it woke me up from a dead sleep, but I was worried it would happen. Just take it one day at a time and take it easy. Pretty much all I did was go to work and lay on the couch when I got home, and the days I was in a lot of pain, I took off work.


----------



## Savasanna

Well.. it happened.. Last night a good friend of mine told my partner and I that she and her husband are pregnant with their second. They know our story and I could tell they felt bad, and I felt sad, and my partner was angry (not at them.. just the situation) - It was terribly awkward. I/we held it together as best we could and smiled, gave them hugs, asked about how they found out and bought them a congratulatory dinner. But wow.. that was SO much harder than I anticipated. We dropped them off at their house and I immediately started crying. 

This is so unfair. She's still breastfeeding! Their son is only 8 months old! They were "trying", but because her cycles haven't completely returned they were just having random unprotected sex to "see what happens". And boom - pregnant. But we trace and track and time and.. nothing. I just don't understand? What's wrong with me? 

Ugh - fortunately I have my annual scheduled with my obgyn on the 21st. If this cycle is a bust I can at least talk to her about options/next steps/etc. Maybe get an HSG exam or something to make sure my tubes are clear. 

This is horribly frustrating.


----------



## Hatethewait85

jammers77 said:


> I felt like a ticking time bomb until my numbers reached zero.

This! I think "ticking time bomb" are the exact words I used to describe how I was feeling last week. It's so true. 

There are times I wish we all had the exact same experience because it would be oddly comforting to know exactly what to expect. I'm so glad to hear you guys were afraid to do anything too. I go to work, come home and do nothing all night. It's pretty depressing actually! Fortunately I haven't had much pain and I'm hoping that stays the same. That would be so scary! 

Savasanna- sorry you had to deal with that kind of news after all this! It is so frustrating!! Sending big hugs. I am so jealous at how some people get pregnant with minimal effort. My BFF (the only one I told about my pg/ectopic) found out she was pg with #2 (her first is just 6mo!!!) a few days after I told her I was pg so we were so excited to get to go through this together... Now I'm pretty sure I'm going to cry every time I see her! If you ever need to vent I'm happy to listen any time. It's hard, I totally get it.


----------



## Savasanna

Oh wow, Hatethewait - that's is really hard. There's someone on my fb feed that has a due date just a few days from what my due date was and I had to hide their posts. It was just too much. Do you guys live close to one another?


----------



## WHITNEYG

Savasanna, I'm so sorry about this. I know exactly what you're going through. Our friends broke the news to us 2 months ago when they invited us to dinner. It broke my heart and I was finally getting to a happy place because I had just gotten my first af, but when they told us they were due 2 weeks after we would have been I lost it. It was all I could do to make it through dinner and the second we got in the car I had a total meltdown. I know it's so immature of me, but I still haven't brought myself to be around them since. It's nothing they did, it's not their fault and I am happy for them, I just haven't been emotionally stable enough and completely gotten over what we were going through. I've told my husband also even now, I wouldn't want to see them until after we were past the first trimester since they were so nosey last time and asked why I wasn't drinking. I just don't want to have to tell them anything until I'm ready. I really do hate you had to hear that last night. How is your temp this morning though?


----------



## Savasanna

Fortunately, these friends live in Australia so I won't be seeing them (in person) on a regular basis. That sounds terrible and I *am* really happy for them - I'm just more sad for myself, if that makes sense. 

I totally understand wanting to wait too. I had an ideal goal to be past the first trimester by my previous due date. It was October 11th. If I'm not through the first trimester I at least hope to be pregnant. Only time will tell though and we just have to be patient.

My temp was ok this morning. It went down ever so slightly, but it wasn't the huge temp plunge that usually signals being out. I had the slightest, tiniest big of brown cm when I was checking my cervix this morning which I'm hoping, praying, begging to be IB. I'm actually considering stopping temping for the rest of this tww because I think I would have a meltdown if I were to seen my temp take a nosedive. At least the af meltdown would quickly be followed by planning for the next cycle. 

Do you guys watch Orange is the New Black at all? In the opening song there's this one line that I can't help but apply to situations like ours: "Taking steps is easy, standing still is hard"


----------



## Savasanna

P.S. Thanks for all the support guys.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Savasanna said:


> Oh wow, Hatethewait - that's is really hard. There's someone on my fb feed that has a due date just a few days from what my due date was and I had to hide their posts. It was just too much. Do you guys live close to one another?

Fortunately we don't live very close to each other (2-3 hrs away) but we literally talk to each other about everything. I think the first time I'll see her is Aug 9. We are going to a beer fest so it'll definitely be a reminder that she's pg and I am not :( But at least I'll be able to get drunk and hopefully not think about it too much!


----------



## Hatethewait85

WHITNEYG said:


> Savasanna, I'm so sorry about this. I know exactly what you're going through. Our friends broke the news to us 2 months ago when they invited us to dinner. It broke my heart and I was finally getting to a happy place because I had just gotten my first af, but when they told us they were due 2 weeks after we would have been I lost it. It was all I could do to make it through dinner and the second we got in the car I had a total meltdown. I know it's so immature of me, but I still haven't brought myself to be around them since. It's nothing they did, it's not their fault and I am happy for them, I just haven't been emotionally stable enough and completely gotten over what we were going through. I've told my husband also even now, I wouldn't want to see them until after we were past the first trimester since they were so nosey last time and asked why I wasn't drinking. I just don't want to have to tell them anything until I'm ready. I really do hate you had to hear that last night. How is your temp this morning though?

I totally get it. I don't think it's immature at all, more like self preservation. I would want to wait until the first trimester is over too. I hate when people are so nosey about why you aren't drinking. As all of my friends have had babies now, they know they didn't like being asked those questions so I don't understand why they ask it of others. Sorry that got a bit ranty...



Savasanna said:


> Fortunately, these friends live in Australia so I won't be seeing them (in person) on a regular basis. That sounds terrible and I *am* really happy for them - I'm just more sad for myself, if that makes sense.
> 
> I totally understand wanting to wait too. I had an ideal goal to be past the first trimester by my previous due date. It was October 11th. If I'm not through the first trimester I at least hope to be pregnant. Only time will tell though and we just have to be patient.
> 
> My temp was ok this morning. It went down ever so slightly, but it wasn't the huge temp plunge that usually signals being out. I had the slightest, tiniest big of brown cm when I was checking my cervix this morning which I'm hoping, praying, begging to be IB. I'm actually considering stopping temping for the rest of this tww because I think I would have a meltdown if I were to seen my temp take a nosedive. At least the af meltdown would quickly be followed by planning for the next cycle.
> 
> Do you guys watch Orange is the New Black at all? In the opening song there's this one line that I can't help but apply to situations like ours: "Taking steps is easy, standing still is hard"

I think it's a great idea to stop temping, especially if you think it'll be hard to see a temp drop. The one month I got pg, I stopped temping after I o'ed (mostly because I was doing a lot of traveling) but it made the 2ww so much easier! 

I'm also wishing/hoping to be pg again before my original due date. I don't think it's fair to expect all be out of the first tri by then and it may not even be fair to expect to be pg by then seeing as it took me nearly 3 years to get a bfp at all! Fx your sticky bean finds it's way to your uterus in the next couple of months!

Love that line from orange is the new black. SO true!!! 

Random question for everyone and hopefully it's not TMI- did any of you notice your bleeding increased after a BM? I have been terribly constipated the last couple of weeks now but every time I have a BM, I have much more bright red/pink bleeding. The rest of the time it's just spotting when I wipe. I can assure you it is not from the BM directly iykwim. Just curious.


----------



## Savasanna

Haterhewait - I'm on my phone so I can't give a lengthy response (also, pleSe excuse any typos I might miss) but I wanted to respond to say that it's TOTALLY normal to have heavier bleeding after a bm, ESPECIALLY if you've been constipated. Actually, when I first started bleeding during my pregnancy, before it was cause for alarm, every doctor asked 1. Did you recently have sex?; and 2. Did you recently have a bm?

Moral - whatever you're experiencing is normal. When are your next labs again?


----------



## Nataliek

Sav I am so sorry I know how frustrating and sad this whole process is. I am back from vacation and feeling out already as my cycle was off by about 4 days. I was supposed to ovulate last sat but I didn't get my positive OPK until Monday, I am positive the meds last month have thrown me off. I had a shorter cycle during the iui so I guess it would make sense I would have a longer one this time. How many DPO are you today? Seems like everywhere I turn someone is pregnant! I am having nagging pain on my right side and I know it is WAY too early I am terrified this is an indicator of something. Maybe a cyst from ovulation but this is the side of my ectopic.

Whitney so so happy to hear your betas are rising the way they should!! How are you feeling?

Hatethewait - I also felt like a ticking time bomb even though my levels only ever reached 98. Was one of the worst experiences I have ever been through but it's over now and we got through it. You will too, when is your next beta test?


----------



## Savasanna

I'm 11dpo today. The plan is to hold out until Monday and test if af doesn't show this weekend. I don't know - I went through a period yesterday where I was all "holy crap - I'm totally pregnant! This is happening" so of course today I'm all "nope - I'm out. I'm never going to have a baby" haha. Does that happen to anyone else? back and forth and back and forth. 

I think I was hoping for another temp spike today. It didn't DROP.. but I just have a feeling it's on its way down. 

Natalie - that feeling on your side is most likely the corpus luteum. I literally feel it every month. I wouldnt' worry about it. Did you have another iui this cycle? 

More importantly - how was Hilton Head? Tell us so I can live vicariously through your memory while sitting in my boring cubicle! :)


----------



## Nataliek

Ha ha it was so amazing! I could live in SC I never want to come home when I am there. Our plan is to be in the US half the year when we retire, my husbands parents live in SC year round as well. We had just a great family trip, I'm trying to upload a pic of me and my son on the beach but it's not letting me.


----------



## Nataliek

My boy and I in Hilton Head!
 



Attached Files:







8614_10152498286547597_3737713291004614651_n.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Savasanna

Aww - that's such a beautiful photo! I love it!


----------



## WHITNEYG

Natalie, that picture is precious! He is absolutely adorable. So glad you had a wonderful vacation, but I hate you're cycles are off. Hopefully a little miracle will happen this month and everything will work out. 

Savasanna, your temps are looking FANTASTIC! :wohoo: I'm so excited to hear from you on Monday. I'm sending fertile thoughts your way! Haha!:happydance:

Hatethewait, how are you feeling?

As for me, I'm doing good. Just anxiously awaiting Wednesday. We've got a wedding this weekend in Atlanta that we're looking forward to. I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!:thumbup:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well my worst fear came true last week. On Thursday evening I ended up going into the ER with some pain. It was mild/moderate, certainly not severe, but I had this unsettled feeling something wasn't right. After about 3-4 hour in the ER they told me the methotrexate hadn't worked and my tube was rupturing. They also told me my baby had a hb now. I had emergency surgery Friday morning to have my R tube removed. I was able to go home later that day and have been slowly recovering. I'm off work this week but know that the emotional healing will take much longer. It took us nearly 3 years to make this baby with fully functioning organs. I have no idea what the loss of my tube will mean for my fertility but I know it will be awhile before I conceive again- if at all. I cannot believe the ridiculousness of it all. Life is incredibly unfair.


----------



## Nataliek

hatethewait I am so incredibly sorry for your traumatic experience. It is just so unfair and heartbreaking, I hope you are finding some way to cope with this experience. I have heard of a lot of happy endings with women conceiving with only one tube, it happens all the time. I know your recovery both emotionally and physically will be a difficult process but you will get through this, day by day it will get easier. I am glad you are at home resting, taking care of yourself is the most important thing right now. xo


----------



## WHITNEYG

Hatethewait, I'm so sorry you're going through all of this, like Natalie said, it's just so unfair. I'm glad that you listened to your gut and went to the ER. I can't imagine how scary and traumatic this has all been, but I'm praying for your continued strength and peace through this awful journey. I know this probably won't take any of your fears away, but there are many success stories of people conceiving with one tube. Even if you ovulate from the side where the tube was removed, your existing tube can transport the fertilized egg. Again, I'm so sorry you're going through all of this and I will continue to pray. 

I hope everyone else is doing good this week. 

As for me, we had our ultrasound yesterday and our little peanut is in the right place and we got to see the heartbeat. Thank you guys for all of your support throughout this journey. You guys encouraged me to stay positive even when the future seemed so bleak. You all have been the best listeners, cheerleaders and wealth of information! I truly can't thank you guys enough! I'll still be reading this thread and rooting for each of you!


----------



## Savasanna

How is everyone doing over here? 

Hatethewait - I never got a chance to respond to you but I'm so sorry you had to go through that. How are you feeling now?


----------



## JPARR01

Hatethewait, I am so sorry to hear this. You are in my prayers. Xoxo


----------



## Hatethewait85

Thank you ladies for thinking of me!! I can't believe it's been nearly 6 weeks since my surgery. Physically my body is back to its usual routine. Even had a perfect 28 day cycle right after surgery (used to be 30-35 days before). The emotional recovery has been much more of a roller coaster as I'm sure you all know. Sometimes I feel like the unluckiest person in the world, but I'm trying to focus on the fact that my body tried to do something right. So I'm hoping that this pregnancy has 'fixed' things with my body and it won't be long until I get another bfp (this one took nearly 3 years!) My acupuncturist says that she's seen that happen so one can hope! Only 6 more weeks to wait until I'm back in the game. 

How is everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## Savasanna

Oh, hatethewait... I just looked at your siggy and realized the journal you had to go through to get that bfp. My heart absolutely breaks for you. I'm so sorry and hope you are able to continue to heal during these next 6 weeks until your journey continues. Life can be so unfair. 

As for me - I'm on my last day of clomid and am preparing to attempt our first iui sometime next week. They ran cd21 and 3 labs over the past month and everything came back normal so that's good news at least. Also we had a SA on our donor and that came back positive as well. All in all I'm feeling pretty hopeful that, because there's seemingly no reason why I shouldn't be pregnant, the combination of meds and iui will do the trick. Finger's crossed.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Thanks.

I hope this IUI is a success! I know how frustrating it can be to have no reason for not getting pregnant. Fx you just need to get the :spermy: a bit closer!


----------



## Savasanna

Hi ladies!

I was missing my methotrexate buddies and wanted to see how everyone was doing. Our iui last month was bfn and then our donor told us he's not interested in being a part of this process any longer. It was pretty devestating. But, we pulled ourselves together and decided to move forward, at least for now, with frozen sperm. It's expensive but we weren't ready to give up just yet. So we're going for back to back iuis with clomid and frozen this month. I'm cd12 today and still receiving -opks, but it should be any day now. 

How're you all doing?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry to hear your donor left you hanging but I'm glad you were able to come up with a backup plan! Have you had your iui yet? I hope you are second time lucky! Have you thought about how many times you'll try IUI?

I'm just waiting on AF (hoping she'll be here Tues or Wed) and then we will have officially waited the 3 months and will be back at it!! I'm so ready to be able to ttc again- I really think it will help me move past this crappy summer and ectopic experience. Its hard to forget about it when you can't move forward (not that I'll ever forget about it, but you know what I mean). 

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Savasanna

Hatethewait - CD1 after I was done healing from mtx was such an exciting day! I'm so happy that's right around the corner for you!

We had our IUIs this past weekend, one Friday and one Saturday. I had some pretty strong ovarian cramping on Friday night so I'm REALLY hoping I o'd either late Friday or early Saturday and had inseminations on either side of that. Unfortunately, when they did the IUI on Friday they said our sample was mostly dead. They still did the procedure, as there were SOME live sperm present.. but success was unlikely. However, Saturday's sample came back good. Or good for a frozen sample, at least. 

Anyway - I don't have a TON of hope.. but it only takes one so Fx I (finally) get lucky. 

Are you planning on getting back to ttc naturally or are you going to use any assisted conception tools?


----------



## mirandala

Savasanna- I inseminated using a vial of frozen sperm and it was successful. It can be tricky to time it correctly with the frozen stuff, but fingers crossed for you! Good luck!!! Let us know how it goes.

Hate- yay for AF! That's so exciting!

I'm waiting a couple of months to start trying again because of timing with work and travel (the doc said as soon as I have a bfp I need to start betas every 48 again, and I can't change the travel plans already in place) so I'll be trying again in January. The SD I used last time as sold out, so I've been worried about that. One that ticks all the boxes for me was just listed, so I think I'm going to buy some of that. I just don't feel excited about him. I think I'm just nervous to start again. The timing for my life now really isn't ideal- the support I would have had for the first year of the baby's life has basically timed out, so it will be a lot more challenging and I'm just scared. On top of that, I think I'm just afraid of having another ectopic and going through it all over again. What are some methods you use to get over the fear and just get back to trying?


----------



## Savasanna

Hate - any sign of AF yet?

Mirandala - Thanks for the success story! Those really help me get through the day sometimes. 

I'm still not feeling very hopeful about this cycle.. or this process for that matter. I just don't understand why this is happening to us. Why is it taking so long? I worry it's never going to happen and I literally don't know how I'm going to wrap my brain around that. I know time will continue and I'll "move on" - but I don't think I ever fully will. It's just so depressing. 

However, I started acupuncture this week and my acupuncturist seemed REALLY hopeful that I have a good shot at eventually being a success story. I don't fully believe her, but it's really great to hear. 

As for trying again.. I don't know how I moved past the fear of it all happening again. I actually don't know if I have. I think I'm MORE afraid of never getting pregnant again, honestly. If I ever get a bfp I bet the fear of ectopic will return.. I used to say that it'd just be incredibly unlucky to have two ectopics (or two miscarraiges) in a row. I mean, I know it happens.. but statistically speaking the odds are in our favor that the next pregnancy will be successful, right? 

Actually, I knew something was wrong from the second I got my bfp. It was on the lighter side.. and didn't progress properly. A few days after I got my bfp I called my doctor and requested a beta to check on things. They turned me away saying "they don't really do that", and I didn't know enough to push them. When I called the local midwifery to set up my intake appointment I expressed my fears to them too. They responded "a positive is a positive" and that was that. I was right.. and no one would believe me. It sounds silly/naive but if I were to get pregnant again I think I would just know how things were going. 

Sorry for the solemn post today, ladies. I think the fall time blues are coming to me. And my original due date was 10/11.. aka, the day af is due for this cycle. And someone who got pregnant around the same time as me just had her baby yesterday. It's just.. it's just feeling like a lot today.


----------



## loeylo

Hi ladies, is there room for another one in here? 

We are both 25 and have no children. We have been pregnant three times now, the first two ended in miscarriage at 6 and a half weeks then 8 and a half weeks. We found out we were pregnant again in August and we were delighted! I had cramping at 5+2 and a scan confirmed it was ectopic, and in my right tube. I wanted to save my tube if possible so had methotrexate the same day (1st September) - my hcg was over 3000, dropped to 480 on day 4, then 100 on day 7, 8 on day 16 and 1 on day 23 - last Wednesday. 

I have to wait another 2 months before ttc, so I am now cleared off to start taking prenatals. I am going for recurrent miscarriage testing on Wednesday so hopefully there will be a quick fix.

Looking forward to getting to know you ladies :)


----------



## mirandala

loeylo- I"m so sorry to hear you've been going through this. Congrats on getting back down to zero. I really felt that was when I could start to move on with everything. That and getting my period for the first time! Hopefully the testing will reveal something helpful! 

Savasannah- Big big hugs. I can't imagine how you're feeling, being right near your due date :( :( My due date is Dec 28, and for the first time the other day there was a very pregnant seeming woman in at work the other day and her due date is in December- I nearly broke down in a meeting! It was the first time I've confronted another person due around my time and am sure it's going to be hard as I reach the date. I am so sorry you're dealing with that right now. It's great that you have started acupuncture. I hear that's supposed to be great for fertility. 

So- there was a donor at the sperm bank that I like who just was listed- so I bought up some vials and can try again whenever I am ready. I realized that if I try with my next cycle the travel that I have to do for work would be in the 2ww, so I could then be able to stay local for the betas. I think I'm going to try that and feel so much better having made a decision. If that cycle doesn't take I'll have to wait until january with travel. 

When would AF come this cycle Sas? In a week and a half or so? Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## loeylo

Thanks for the reply. My period arrived last night, less than 6 weeks after methotrexate, which I thought was pretty fast since my hcg was over 3000 when I had the shot! 

I had testing today for clotting disorders, they aren't goin to investigate anything else at this stage, and she is pretty sure it will come back negative. I have been quoted a 1/4 chance of miscarrying my next pregnancy (the same as the general population) and a 1/12-1/8 chance of my next pregnancy being ectopic. She did say that I am likely to find it a bit more difficult to fall pregnant this time, but not significantly so. 

All in all, I guess I am quite positive now. She has given me the green light to go ahead and ttc as of the end of November, which actually works quite well as all my test results will be back, plus my job situation may have improved by then too. 

Hope everyone is well - sorry I am not replying individually as I don't really know anyone's story!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry I went MIA. AF was taking too long to show and I was starting to have a bit of a pity party :( BUT she's here!!!! :dance: CD2 today and I'm officially back at it!!! :yipee: I can't believe we can try again. I'm a little scared of it happening all over again and I hate that any future BFP will be tainted with feelings of fear and stress, but is it crazy that I can't wait to see 2 pink lines again?! I can.not.wait! 

Operation BFP before EDD is on. t-4.5 months to go....

Savasanna- When will you test? Your chart is looking good!! Fx for you. Hopefully you find acupuncture helpful. I've been doing acu since October (when I first started IVF) but I didn't take any herbs until april (just before my initial BFP!!!). 

mirandala- Glad you were able to find a way to squeeze a cycle in before the year is over. When will that cycle get started? Do you do your IUI unmedicated? Fx!

Loeylo- Hi! Sorry you find yourself here, but I'm glad your body has recovered pretty quickly. End of November will be here fast. I can't believe it's been over 3 months since my mtx shot already!


----------



## Savasanna

YAY Hatethewait!!! It's about the only time we celebrate AF! 

GL on your bfp before edd. My edd is actually tomorrow. I'm debating testing then, but I'm worried I'll fall apart if I get a bfn on that day.. so I might wait until Sunday.

However - it makes me nervous to say it but I'm reeeeeaaally liking my chart so far. Eek!


----------



## alikat27

I'd like to join this party too. We found out in early September that we'd miscarried at 6wks and so the docs monitored my HCG for the next few weeks--all dropping nicely (155, 88, 66). The docs were confident enough that I was able to even leave the country for a week. Thursday night, however, I began the worst stomach pains ever along with dizziness and vomiting; went to the ER and they confirmed ectopic on the ultrasound (close to rupturing the tube but it hasn't split yet). I got the methotrexate shot that same night.

Yesterday I felt sore but mostly okay, but today the splitting stomach cramps are back. Doesn't feel like the Thursday pains (no dizziness or vomiting); mostly it just feels like really bad gas that I can't get rid of. It hurts really badly to go to the restroom. Is this normal after the shot? When should I expect these pains to go away? I'm just really scared right now :(


----------



## loeylo

I had terrible gas pains two days after methotrexate. My belly was so swollen I looked about 5 months pregnant. Are you taking any pain relief? I found that co codomol relieved pain but have me a sore stomach and gas, so it was a double edged sword. Try using a heat pad or a hot water bottle. 

The pain truly is unbearable. Your story sounds so like mines! 
I had pain at 5+2 (really intense pain at that!) and was scanned, they saw a mass in my right tube exactly where the pain was. My hcg was at over 3000. I had methotrexate there and then. On day 4 my hcg had dropped to 480. Had a meeting at the recurrent miscarriage clinic who agreed that I had miscarried prior to the shot. 

I ha the shot on 1st sept and have just finished my first period since.


----------



## mirandala

Hi Alikat- I didn't experience any pains after, but I did have cramping and bleeding for a month. People process it in different ways. Have you spoken to your doctor about this at all?


----------



## alikat27

Thanks for replying, Loeylo and Mirandala! I ended up having to go back to the ER late Saturday night because of the pains--I was so worried about my tubes having ruptured. Another ultrasound confirmed no rupture (thank goodness); I think the pain was just from the methotrexate not having kicked in yet (the ectopic was still quite large in my tube). Sunday afternoon I started to bleed, and the pain's gone down a LOT since then. I think I just needed a bit of time for the drug to start working and dissolve my little clot that was causing me so much pain! Fingers crossed that everything's now working as it's supposed to.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Savs- Just saw your chart updated to a new cycle. :hugs: Sorry it didn't work but I hope this next IUI is THE one!!

alikat- Sorry about your loss and that you are having pains. I'm glad you went to the ER to get the pains checked out. I had similar issues (except the pain was actually pretty mild) and it turned out my tube HAD ruptured. Anyway, I hope everything is working as it should and your hcg gets down to zero in no time. Are you getting things monitored frequently?

AFM- AF is nearly gone!!! I can't believe I'm gearing up to actually try and make a baby again. Please send happy, growing vibes to my left ovary. I need it to work over time the next few months so I can get my BFP!


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks, hate. I really thought this cycle was looking good too. I think I'm going to throw temping out the window. I've always said that I temp because it gives me warning that the cycle didn't take so I'm not surprised by AF. Well, this time it was looking *perfect* and didn't look like ANY of my other charts. And still nothing.. so, now I feel like temping is officially telling me nothing. I MIGHT temp until I see the spike so I know that ovulation has occurred - or I might officially put down the thermometer. I'm not sure yet.

YAY for AF being almost done! :happydance: So, are you trying a natural cycle at home? IUI? Fx you have a super speedy turnaround!


----------



## loeylo

Really hoping someone can help me here! 

I had my methotrexate shot on 2/9. I am currently 8dpo and we had unprotected sex last night! I know it is unlikely, but I'm freaking out about birth defects :(


----------



## Savasanna

If you're 8dpo you can't get pregnant. No worries, hun!


----------



## loeylo

Didn't mean 8dpo, I meant cd8. I usually ovulate cd12-14 so it is possible, but slim!


----------



## Savasanna

Ah - I totally understand your concern, but you're likely going to be fine. That's pretty early to conceive still. Think about it from the reverse, if you were actively trying and you only got to bd on cd8 you'd feel like you wouldn't have a shot! 

But, at the same time worrying is what we ttc ladies do best. So I'll also tell you that I've been people on these boards fall pregnant immediately after mtx and had healthy babies. 

But I really think you'll be fine. ;)


----------



## loeylo

Thanks - that is true!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Savs- I hate temping. I keep meaning to but I just can't bring myself to start up this cycle (CD8 today). I say get rid of it! If you are doing opk's to check for O, that's enough. Temping is just one more stressor to worry about it. Have you thought about adding u/s monitoring to your IUIs? (not sure if you are doing that already, but thought maybe not) THat would be another way to help make sure you're timing the IUI well. I'm just trying naturally for now - surprisingly that's how I got pregnant this summer (that + herbs + acupuncture). We did not get pregnant with drugs, IUI, IVF at all (not even a hint of a BFP). So I'm hoping we will get lucky again soon as long as I ovulate one of these times form my left ovary. If nothing by the end of the year I think I'll contact my fs again and take some letrozole at higher doses to make it more likely I will ovulate from my left side. I guess time will tell

Loeylo- I agree with everything Savs has said. I did read a few stories about BFP right after MTX and the babies were healthy, but I'm not sure I would risk it. Hope it all turns out just fine!


----------



## loeylo

It was a total accident - we were away at a hotel for an overnight, we over indulged in alcohol and got carried away :/ we are only one cycle before being able to try again, so I definitely wouldn't risk it, especially due to our history.

Is everyone lighting their candles tonight?


----------



## Savasanna

My ob doesn't monitor and that's actually starting to become a bit of a frustration for me. I just called today to ask about whether I should only be taking 50mg of clomid instead of 100mg. I ovulate on my own and since we don't monitor there's no way to know how my body is responding to the meds. I'm concerned I may be taking too much. They just called me back and bascially said "nope. stick with 100mg". No explanation. No reasoning. Just a simple "because I said so". Frustrating. 

So I'm not sure what I'm going to do about that. Follow suit and continue with 100mg or drop myself down to 50. I'm sure whatever I do I'll wish I had done the opposite. 

What herbs were you taking? I started acupuncture half way through last cycle so this will be my first full cycle using it. I believe last month she said she'd give me some herbs for this cycle - I'm curious if we'll be taking the same? 

I think I'm with you on the temping. I'm over it. I already deleted the ff app from my phone. 

Loeylo - what are we lighting candles for?


----------



## loeylo

15th October is a Memorial Day for miscarriage/stillbirth - people light candles at 7pm to make a "wave of light" around the world.


----------



## mirandala

Hi All!

Any thoughts on folic acid sups? I hadn't been planning to try this month, so I haven't been taking my vitamins regularly (bad me!). Now that I'm going to try, I'm maybe over vitamining. I've been taking a multivitamin with 400mg folic and an additional 800mg folic. Do you think that's good? I know they say 400mg is enough, but as I had the methotrexate I feel like I should take more?


----------



## loeylo

I'm taking 800mg as well. I'm taking Pregnacare complete, then individual 400mg folic acid, omega 3, vitamin d and then from bfp I am taking low dose aspirin. Then again, I'm dealing with a triple whammy - a higher risk of miscarriage, higher risk of ectopic plus higher risk of birth defects because of the methotrexate.

I don't think you can overdose on most vitamins - I think it is vitamin a you should avoid in high doses, so be careful if you take omega 3.

I'm also increasing my dietary intake by eating a bowl of fortified cereal in the morning, and lots of dark leafy greens!


----------



## Savasanna

You can't overdose, no - but I do remember reading that at a certain point your body can't absorb any more of some vitamins, folic acid being one of them. If I'm remembering correctly I believe that was somewhere around 800mg so that's why they say it doesn't make sense to take more than that. I know we're all concerned about ntds caused by the mtx but I think as long as you've waited at least one month and are taking sups now that you should be ok.


----------



## jammers77

mirandala said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Any thoughts on folic acid sups? I hadn't been planning to try this month, so I haven't been taking my vitamins regularly (bad me!). Now that I'm going to try, I'm maybe over vitamining. I've been taking a multivitamin with 400mg folic and an additional 800mg folic. Do you think that's good? I know they say 400mg is enough, but as I had the methotrexate I feel like I should take more?

I took 800mg after my 2 mtx jabs. My OB said that supplementing with extra folate wasn't necessary--just that a prenatal with it was enough, but I wanted to err on the side of caution especially since you can't OD on it.


----------



## Hatethewait85

loeylo said:


> It was a total accident - we were away at a hotel for an overnight, we over indulged in alcohol and got carried away :/ we are only one cycle before being able to try again, so I definitely wouldn't risk it, especially due to our history.
> 
> Is everyone lighting their candles tonight?

I know how that goes. No worries, I'm sure it will be just fine!



Savasanna said:


> My ob doesn't monitor and that's actually starting to become a bit of a frustration for me. I just called today to ask about whether I should only be taking 50mg of clomid instead of 100mg. I ovulate on my own and since we don't monitor there's no way to know how my body is responding to the meds. I'm concerned I may be taking too much. They just called me back and bascially said "nope. stick with 100mg". No explanation. No reasoning. Just a simple "because I said so". Frustrating.
> 
> So I'm not sure what I'm going to do about that. Follow suit and continue with 100mg or drop myself down to 50. I'm sure whatever I do I'll wish I had done the opposite.
> 
> What herbs were you taking? I started acupuncture half way through last cycle so this will be my first full cycle using it. I believe last month she said she'd give me some herbs for this cycle - I'm curious if we'll be taking the same?
> 
> I think I'm with you on the temping. I'm over it. I already deleted the ff app from my phone.
> 
> Loeylo - what are we lighting candles for?

Ugh. Sorry your ob isn't giving much info out. I know my ob had me taking 100mg of clomid too without monitoring even though I seemed to ovulate on my own. Not sure if that makes you feel any better though. Do you have an RE nearby tht you can see for monitoring instead? It certainly ups the cost but definitely makes you feel better about getting the timing right. 

I'm on a laundry list of herbs- you would not believe it! The specific chinese herbs I'm taking are to help with my excessive heat/yin deficiency and blood stagnation. One is a custom herb mix that I get from a compounding pharmacy (I take 5 of those twice a day), I take something called 8 immortals (8 of those twice a day), then I usually take another herb (we change this one around). In addition to that I take prenatal, fish oil, coQ10, magnesium, vitamin d, baby aspirin. I get full taking all of these every day! But am happy to do so if it means a baby in the end. Did you get started on the herbs? I'd be curious to her what she put you on!



mirandala said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Any thoughts on folic acid sups? I hadn't been planning to try this month, so I haven't been taking my vitamins regularly (bad me!). Now that I'm going to try, I'm maybe over vitamining. I've been taking a multivitamin with 400mg folic and an additional 800mg folic. Do you think that's good? I know they say 400mg is enough, but as I had the methotrexate I feel like I should take more?

I agree with what others have said. I took extra folic acid for awhile but mostly for peace of mind. It won't hurt you.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Just gearing up for O. Got the flashy, smiling OPK for high fertility yesterday afternoon and this morning. :dance: Just waiting for the solid smiley for peak and hoping it's here in the next few days! CD12 today so it looks like I will not O as late as last month (I wasn't tracking that cycle but last cycle was 34-35 days!) Fx for a nice, pretty egg from the LEFT ovary!


----------



## loeylo

Good luck for a nice leftie egg! :)

I am having a strange pain. It feels like the same sensation as when I had my ectopic - a sort of pulling pain - in my right side. Exactly where the ectopic pain was! I am cd16 of what is usually a 28 day cycle, after unprotected sex on cd8. 

I'm not sure if it could be late ovulation or early implantation! Pretty sure it is involving my tube though ... I'm sure it isn't implantation but I usually ovulate much earlier than this and I am sure I ovulated on cd13. What the hell is going on?!?


----------



## tcinks

Can you tell me what methotrexate is? Everything at the hospital happened so fast. I know they gave me a shot in my thigh to help my uterus contract to make sure everything comes out. Is that methotrexate?


----------



## loeylo

Methotrexate doesn't make you contract, it blocks folic acid so basically acts to stop the embryo growing. I would definitely call and ask as methotrexate is a pretty nasty drug and you need to know if you have had it as you can't fall pregnant for a period of time afterwards.


----------



## tcinks

Oh okay, thank you! :) I will check, but I am pretty sure that's not what I got.


----------



## loeylo

Was it an ectopic pregnancy?


----------



## tcinks

No. I was about 14 weeks along. Most of it happened naturally but some of the placenta didn't come out, so they gave me a shot to get it.


----------



## loeylo

Ah right that won't be methotrexate, methotrexate is only used in an ectopic pregnancy. You will have had a medically managed miscarriage - I can't remember the name if the drug they use, they wanted me to have it when I miscarried the second time but I refuse so don't know much about it.


----------



## Savasanna

Loeylo - when I first read your post I thought it said "what is an ectopic pregnancy" - I ws so confused! haha! 

tcinks - I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine a second trimester loss, it's so unfair - you're supposed to be in the clear then! :hugs: I hope you are able to heal quickly, in whatever way that means to you.

I agree with Loey though, it doesn't sound like you had methotrexate. Mtx is actually a form of a chemo drug in that it stops the growth of rapidly dividing cells and depletes your body of folic acid. It is used when there is an implataion in your tubes because, otherwise, the baby would continue to grow as there's nothing genetically wrong with the embryo. I do not believe it would be used in an experience such as yours. 

In any event, I would definitely call to inquire as that could have an effect on when it is safe for you to start trying again.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Savasanna said:


> Loeylo - when I first read your post I thought it said "what is an ectopic pregnancy" - I ws so confused! haha!

I totally thought that too!!! Haha. 



loeylo said:


> Good luck for a nice leftie egg! :)
> 
> I am having a strange pain. It feels like the same sensation as when I had my ectopic - a sort of pulling pain - in my right side. Exactly where the ectopic pain was! I am cd16 of what is usually a 28 day cycle, after unprotected sex on cd8.
> 
> I'm not sure if it could be late ovulation or early implantation! Pretty sure it is involving my tube though ... I'm sure it isn't implantation but I usually ovulate much earlier than this and I am sure I ovulated on cd13. What the hell is going on?!?

Hope the pain is gone. I'm not sure what it would explain that though. Fx it's nothing.

tcinks - :hugs: sorry for your loss. Perhaps what they gave you is misoprostol? I agree with others, definitely check with your doc though so you know for sure. 

Savs- how's it going for you? I see you are taking this cycle off. Hope the switch in docs gets you a speedy BFP! Did you ever start taking herbs?

AFM- I'm pretty positive I ovulated wed/thurs. Definitely had some good timed bd so now I just have to hope for a juicy lefty egg. Does anyone here check CP? Just curious how long your cervix stays open before/after O? I had some weird opk's that is making me struggle to exactly pinpoint O so I thught I might be able to figure it out based on my CP. I haven't checked it regularly in other cycles so I can't compare to myself... Anyway, jw. Hope you are all well!


----------



## mirandala

Hatethewait- I wonder that too!!!! Timing an IUI w/ frozen sperm is challenging cus it only lives in your uterus for 12-24 hours (some say 6-12!). I think I may have been a little bit early (I did it on thursday but think I may have ovulated on friday- by saturday morning my cervix was closed again). I had really strong pains from non-ectopic side, though- so I'm pleased that if it does take I know it isn't on that side. Ahhh all so stressful. 

Sav- when you had your ectopic did you do an IUI also? I haven't seen any research that IUI leads to a heightened chance of ectopic, but I wonder.


----------



## Savasanna

Mirandala - no, my ectopic was not from an IUI, it was an regular at home insemination. I don't believe there is any indication that IUIs lead to a hightened risk of ectopic. 

Hatethewait - I am taking a break, unfortunately. Our donor was being kind of flakey (one day he's in, the next he's not, then he is...) and it became frustrating/stressful to never know what the plans would be. So, we decided to freeze his sperm so we have them to use at our convenience. However, there's a whole intake process that needs to have including a round of bloodwork and std screening on his part before we can start. My intake is 11/6. I'm hoping they'll be able to get him in in time for next month's try, but worst case is that we'll be back at in by December. Hate the waiting (as your name says, haha) but I'm looking forward to no longer having to rely on someone else from month to month. 

How are you doing? 

Loey - I almost always have pulling sensations during my tww. I asked my doctor about it and she said it was likely from the corpus luteum that forms at your ovary after ovulation. This occurs whether you have a fertalized egg or not so I still think you'll be ok. Keep paying attention though and keep us updated, hun!


----------



## mirandala

Sav- where are you based? I know that in lots of places the medical tests require quarantining for a bit- up to 6 mos, though in some locations you can choose to skip that. 


Have you been given protocol advice on the pregnancy post ectopic? My doc says as soon as I know I'm pregnant I have to have 48 hr betas until they are sure it's not ectopic. With my last pregnancy I knew from 15dpo that something wasn't right (though they monitored it for a month more before confirming). I would really prefer not to have regular betas. Is my doc being over cautious or have you all been told similar things?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Savs- sorry you have to take this break, but it sounds like it will be worth it in the long run to be sure you have some :spermy: when you need em! 

Mirandala- my doc said the same things re: 48hr betas. Will also have early ultrasound (I think when I get to week 6) to make sure it's not ectopic again. Seems crazy as my beta's doubled appropriately from the get go, but it is what it is. 

I'm nearly half way through my first real tww since my surgery. I'm surprisingly calm. Although I'm not expecting miracles. I fully anticipate I'll be contacting my RE in January for some hyperstim meds to make left ovary ovulation a bit more likely. I'm just hoping to avoid IVF again.... 

Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## mirandala

Fingers crossed for you htw85!!! I'm also in my first tww since the ectopic. Eeeeek! It's good to know that your doc suggested the same thing, thanks for letting me know. Also- I see you're doing acupuncture. I'm trying it this cycle for the first time too. How are you finding it?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Fx for you too!! How many dpo are you? I'm anywhere from 4-6 dpo. I've been doing acupuncture for about a year and I've noticed some good changes in non fertility things since. I've been ttc for over 3 years now (failed IUI and IVF) and the only cycle I got pregnant on was the one I did herbs + acupuncture and my hubs did herbs + acupuncture. I'm a big believer! How are you liking it?


----------



## mirandala

I'm 4dpo. I did the IUI on the early side- probably about 24 hours before I ovulated. There's debate as to how long frozen sperm lives in the uterus so I may have missed it- we'll see! 

I'm so glad to hear that the acupuncture and herbs work for you!! That's so great. I have only been to acupuncture 3 times now. This is only my second month of trying- I'm doing IUI as I'm a single/gay. My first try was the ectopic pregnancy. I've heard acupuncture can help with that sooooo I'm doing it- I've only been going for the past couple of weeks. I've really enjoyed it so far- it is very calming and fortunately where I live there is sliding scale from $15-$40 pay what you can so I'll be able to afford to go regularly, which makes a big difference!


----------



## Savasanna

The place I'm going to doesn't require the 6 month quarentine. They do an initial std/hiv screening and then you sign a consent that they are not responsible for anything that hasn't shown up yet. I'm not too worried about this as my donor has already been screened and is currently in a monogomous relationship. Although I'm happy there will be a full screening done at the beginning. I'm not actually concerned (outside of any potential infidelity on his part, which would be VERY outof character, there's no actual risk present) but it's alwasy nice to hear that "all clear" from the doctor.

So you're both in the tww! How exciting/nerve wracking for you both! I've been a little down these past few days as it's been ovulation time so I would be in the tww had we tried this month. I know it's for the best, but it sucks sometimes. Ah well, just trying to focus on eating well and getting back to the gym some, as I've been neglecting that part of my life for quite some time now.

Mirandala - I can't remember what my doc said. I think she said that we could monitor if I was concerned, but that it wasn't necessary. As with you, I knew something was wrong almost immediately so I was planning to just go with my instincts this time around as well. I don't think your doc is being overly cautious though, I think mine is a little overly laid back (judging from my experience trying to speak with her about clomid dosages, etc.)


----------



## mirandala

Sav it's so great that you don't have to do the 6 mos quarantine! I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling down :( ***Hugs*** It does sounds like your doc is super laid back, which isn't exactly what you want, really. Have you considered a different doc, or do you have a good relationship with this one? I feel like it's hard to get the perfect balance! 

I have to say, I'm a little nervous. I'm feeling pregnant. I feel nauseous and my boobs feel a lil swollen. It's so early for that, though. Maybe it's unrelated. I don't remember having nausea last time at this point, which is a good sign I suppose. I have a gut feeling that I'm pregnant, and a gut feeling that it's not going to be a healthy pregnancy. At only 5 dpo having potential symptoms just seems like a red flag to me. Perhaps it's nothing and I just need to relax. **deep breaths!**


----------



## Savasanna

10dpo Mirandala - how are you feeling??


----------



## mirandala

Aw you're so sweet for asking Sav! No bfp yet (I use surepredict 10mIU and FRER)... still have swollen bbs, had some extreme fatigue, but I've also been traveling so it could be that. Last time my BFP was 12dpo... I'm coming up to that now so a little worried that a late bfp would be ectopic again. So I suppose a negative test would be nice in that it for sure wouldn't be ectopic. 

How are you Sav? How's the clinic/donor everything going? 


Htw- how goes your tww?


----------



## Savasanna

Aww - yikes! Those last few days of the tww are sooooo tense! I hope you're getting through them with at least some of your sanity in tack! :) 

You're still early so there's plenty of time for that bfp to show it's face! When is AF due? 

I'm doing ok - my intake is tomorrow!! I'm so freaking excited I can't even stand it. I'm REALLY looking forward to speaking with a doctor who will listen to my specific and individual case, as opposed to a general practitioner who just goes off of "how people get pregnant". Clearly I do not get pregnant like most do, so I'm really excited about the specialized treatment and second opinion.

On top of that, I spoke with my donor yesterday and as of now he said he's available to visit and have his donation appointments Nov 19-21. As long as they have time for him those days then it looks like we might be on track for a November try! Yay!

Hopefully he doesn't back out on this one. Fx! 

Any updates from you, Hatethewait?


----------



## mirandala

Sav I'm so pleased to hear you are going to have specialized care! It really sounds like that will help. I hope your intake goes really well... let us know!! And yay- that's great you could potentially be on for Nov! Fx that works out. 

AF is due tomorrow/Friday. It could really go either way at this point- no bfp yet. I am freaking myself out over it (now I wish I bbt'd!) and I requestatest.com ordered a beta- I'll get the result tomorrow. I know I need to chill out a little bit... hopefully this will help (ha!).


----------



## Savasanna

ohhhh noooo.. what is requestatest.com?! I'm going to wish I'd never heard of that, aren't I? :haha:


----------



## mirandala

haha maybe! You can order your own tests through it, so you don't have to have a doc order it. The Hcg quant is $39, so not cheap, but when I'm freaking out like this I'd rather know and I know my doc would just tell me to wait and see. I receive results next day. 

I'm now 13 dpo. No sign of a bfp poas. I hope I get my period at this point, as I feel like no bfp plus some cramping=ectopic warning signs if I am preggers. I'll let you know when I know- ah!


----------



## Savasanna

Any news? 

My appointment was so-so. Liked to doc, didn't love what he said. Mostly because I don't love the situation I'm in though, so that's not his fault. I'm going back in for some bloods on Monday and then my donor has to start with his appointments. He doesn't think we'll have everythign completed for a November try.. so that's a bummer. But, this is the path I'm on so I'm trying to focus on December and not stress too much about missing another month.


----------



## Savasanna

ugggghhhhhh.... 

I totally forgot that my flipping co-worker's baby shower is today. From 2-4. And this is not something I can get out of because she works in my department even, so I HAVE to go. AND - our office baby shower's are not hte kind where you can pop in and out. You have to sit.. stay... watch them open presents.. listen to everyone tell their pregnancy stories.. have everyone ask you when you're planning on having a child..

omg.. I'm going to cry. I don't know how I'm going to get through this. It's going to kill me.. 

(sorry.. I don't know where to post this.. so I'm posting it here..)


----------



## FarfromHome

Can I join in? I got diagnosed ectopic yesterday after weeks of not knowing what was going on. I thought I had a miscarriage at the end of my 4th week but my HCG was rising appropriately after 3 beta tests. So, my Dr. left me alone and scheduled me for an ultrasound a week and a half later. I went to the ultrasound and nothing in my uterus except a thickened lining and nothing seen in my tubes. So, more beta monitoring for a week ( my Dr. was really trying to avoid intervention and hoping my betas would fall naturally) but I finally had the tell-tale slow rise, plateau, dip, and then rise again of my HCG. He rushed me in for another ultrasound yesterday and we couldn't see anything that looked like a dead giveway ectopic but he said my left ovary looked "cystic" and that he thought that's what was happening. In fact, he said he wasn't sure if one of the "cysts" was actually my tube all ballooned out. 

So, he gave me the option of shot or surgery...said he felt completely fine with which ever one we chose and I decided to have the shot which I got at the hospital yesterday. Trying to trust my Dr. that it's going to be OK... It seems like a lot of the people who have had the shot were diagnosed earlier and have lower HCG than me ( I'm already 8 1/2 weeks and HCG was 9k yesterday)...but he told me multiple times I was a good candidate for the MTX. So, now i'm just waiting. I don't have labs until day 7. Still in a bit of shock...feeling super sad and tired. I've had a really bad headache but I don't know if that's the MTX or just stress and crying. :cry:


----------



## Savasanna

Hey hun, so sorry you've found yourself in this situation. It sucks and definitely isn't fair. :hugs: If you ever want to talk/vent/whatever - know that this is a safe place for all of that. The ladies from this thread (current and past posters) have been incredibly supportive and helpful for me while I was going through the mtx process. 

I honestly don't really remember getting a headache when I had my dose.. but mtx is a pretty nasty chemical so I wouldn't be surprised if it's related. Just try to take it easy and pay attention to your body. I also had mtx at about 8 1/2 weeks, but my betas weren't that high. If I'm remembering correctly, I believe they were only like 1200 or so. It took me two weeks after the injection for my numbers to hit zero. It was exhausting. I'm sorry you're going through that right now. 

Anyway - just wanted to say hi and welcome. No one wants to find themselves here - but it's been a great thread for me to be a part of.


----------



## mirandala

Big hugs Farfromhome - this is such a hard thing to go through <3 <3 My betas were pretty high- I think they got up to 8000 at their highest point. It took a full month for them to get back down to zero. I had spotting/bleeding through the month but lots of people don't. As Sav said, it's pretty rough and people's bodies deal with it in different ways. I know I was sooo exhausted, emotionally and physically after the shot. Try to be nice to yourself! 

-

Sav- I'm sorry that you didn't like what the doc had to say... and a bummer you won't be able to try this month. What blood tests are you doing? And BIG HUG re: the baby shower.. UGH! I had to go to one for a sister in law a week after I had the mtx- that was so awful and she didn't know what was going on with me. Someone brought their baby too and it was so hard. Sending you big hugs. Hope you're feeling okay.

--

Me: Well- I still have negative tests.. The beta was zero. I'm spotting but my AF hasn't properly come. It was due yesterday or today. I know it's weird, given everything, but I just kind of feel pregnant. I don't believe yet that I'm not. When my period comes properly I will believe it... until then I'm having trouble coming to terms with not being pregnant.


----------



## loeylo

I finally got my period on Thursday. My cycle wa two days longer than usual. At least I don't need to worry about birth defects etc. 

Think we are going to wait one more cycle to ttc as we are cleared as of the end of the month, so think we are a bit early to try now.


----------



## mirandala

Ioeylo- that time will pass before you know it and you'll be trying again! 

--
My AF still hasn't arrived and no BFP. I did another Beta, but haven't had the results back. My breasts are sore and I'm having some pretty sharp cramps/pains in the same spot I had them with my ectopic. I really thought I ovulated on the other side this month, but maybe not. I'm just hoping my AF comes by Monday and I have a gut feeling that if I am pregnant it's not going to be healthy. If it doesn't come by Monday I'll call the doc and see if they have any thoughts. Ugh.


----------



## mirandala

AF finally came today. I feel so relieved, and then a little bit guilty for feeling relief, and then sad there's no chance of a baby for at least another year (I can't try again until end of Jan/early Feb). This is the longest cycle I've had since I started tracking them a couple of years ago. My normal cycle is 25-26 days- I'm at day 29 today. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## FarfromHome

Thank you so much for all your kind words ladies. My ectopic ruptured last night and I ended up in emergency surgery. :cry: Lost my left tube. The recovery has been really hard but I can't help but feel slightly relieved that it's "over" and I don't have to worry anymore and wait for weeks for my betas to fall. I really have no idea what our plan will be from here...all of this has been so hard and I definitely feel like it's going to be awhile before I feel ready again.


----------



## Savasanna

BIG hugs, Farfromhome. I'm so sorry you've had to go through all this. But you're right - at the very least the unknown of this process is over and now you can begin to heal. Don't rush yourself, take all the time you need. How are you feeling today? 

Mirandala - remind me why you have to wait until Jan/Feb to try again? 

AFM - I had another round of bloodwork done this morning. Nothing too exciting - a panel of stds/HIV, another blood type, some genetic testing and my AMH levels. The last of that is really the only one I'm curious about. Also, my wife and I started the adoption discussions this weekend. A friend of ours was just placed with a 3 month old baby from DHHS last week so we were talking with her about her experience. It's a scary process, as there's the risk of the birth parent stepping back in and retaining custody before the adoption is complete.. but it's something I think we're going to officially put on the back burner in the event this next round of tries (however many that may be) are unsuccessful. It's scary but also feels good to have A plan that involves a baby at the end of this.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry I disappeared for awhile. Life kept me busy

mirandala- acupuncture is definitely supposed to help with ectopics (at least that's what my acupuncturist told me too - she was so surprised that I had one as none of her patients have ever had one while seeing her. I'm just lucky I guess!) That sliding scale is nice. It is definitely a splurge for me to do it. It's really a splurge since my husband started doing it to 6 months ago. Sorry AF finally showed :hugs: I hate when the long cycles mess with our minds! I have those sometimes too. 

sav- sorry you aren't going to be able to get everything done in time for a november try :( I'm super bummed for you. I'm glad you liked your doc though. That is half the battle. Sorry to hear about your coworkers shower - those are sooooo hard. I hope you got through ok :hugs: I've definitely been there before. How long until you get your lab results? Anxious to hear how everything checks out for you too. Adoption is on our back burner, too. We looked into it last year but got overwhelmed. 

farfromhome- BIG ((HUGS)) I am sooo incredibly sorry for your loss and that you found yourself here. I'm also sorry about your surgery and the loss of your tube. I went through a very similar journey - got mtx at 6.5 weeks, got another dose at 7.5 wks because my hcg wasn't dropping (was over 10,000 at it's highest), and was in the ER with my right tube ruptured at 8 wks. I hated the world for awhile after that and had no desire to ttc for a bit either. If you ever need anyone to talk to, we're all here for you!

loeylo- glad AF arrived! 

AFM- AF arrived right on time for a perfect 28 day cycle last month. I'm on CD 6 today and she's still lingering around but will hopefully be gone tomorrow. We have some visitors coming this weekend but will have to sneak in some BD-ing so we have enough :spermy: hanging around before O! Acupuncture tomorrow, too. We've been changing up the herbs a little each month and made some more changes last week as I've started spotting for 2-3 days before AF comes. I never used to spot and it keeps freaking me out! The first time (and at the time only time) I spotted was with my ectopic. So I really get nervous when it starts!


----------



## Savasanna

Welcome back, Hatethewait! GL this round!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Thanks sav! I see you are getting a try this month too :dance:


----------



## loeylo

I am on cd10 on a 28-30 day cycle and been having unprotected sex every day so far, going to keep it up until Monday or Tuesday (can't beyond that for work reasons, boo!) but hopefully in with a chance this month!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Good luck loeylo! Fx!!

How's everyone else doing?

I'm just getting ready to O. Hopefully by Thursday. Today's CD14 and I got the flashing smiley yesterday on the opk's, so just waiting for that solid smiley... Here's to hoping I get a nice juicy left egg!


----------



## mirandala

Good luck with Hatethewait and ioeylo!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!! Keep us updated!

Sav- the reason I can't try until Feb is because I'm only trying every other month- I alternate pretty regularly and am trying to avoid the left side. I also have some travel over the time I would ovulate for december so it'll have to be in Feb. 

Actually I'd love everyone's thoughts. Do you try to avoid inseminating when ovulating from the side of your ectopic, or do you not worry about it?


----------



## loeylo

Mirandala - I totally understand the guilt about being happy you aren't pregnant. Different circumstances but I felt the same after my woopsie last cycle. As for your other question, I hadn't really thought about it, the only way I really know which side I ovulate from is based on cramps, and even then I have had cramps at both sides some month, meaning either I ovulated from both sides, or more likely they are bowel cramps lol! 
In saying that, I have ovulation like pains at my left side today and I must admit I am feeling hopeful! 
Hatethewait - looks like we are right with each other cycle wise. When are you testing? 

Sasavanna - good luck for this moth to you too!


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks, everyone! Today is my last dose of clomid and then I start with opks sometime this weekend. yikes! 

Mirandala - I don't worry so much about the side I'm ovulating from. From what I've read - ectopics (unless you've had multiple) are pretty random and not necessarily the fault/result of your body. Also, I've read that you alternate ovaries *in general*, but it's not uncommon to ovulate from the same side for two months. So it'd be a difficult thing to track. 

I have no idea whether that information is correct, though.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well I finnally ovulated on CD19 (Sunday). I am pretty sure I felt ovulation this time which is unusual for me - and unfortunately it seems to have been on the tubeless side. Bummer. At least it will make for less symptom spotting (although I tried to lay on my left side alot since I still have my left tube to see if gravity would help :haha:) 

Anyway, hope all is well with the rest of you!

Mirandala- I lost the tube my ectopic was in so I can't be much help, but I'm not sure I would specifically avoid it if I still had it. Do you feel ovulation pains and is that how you know you alternate sides? I wish I felt O pains every month!


----------



## Savasanna

Hi, everyone! 

I'm getting ready to schedule this month's IUI for tomorrow! Eeaakk!


----------



## loeylo

Good luck for tomorrow savasanna! 

I'm 7 dpo today, I have had what could be implantation pain today but could also be a million other things. It is towards the left side, more central to where I had te ovulation pain, but nowhere near as severe.


----------



## Savasanna

Hi everyone! How're we all doing? 

Leoy - When is AF due? Have you tested yet? 

Hatethewate - When I had my ectopic they said it was on the opposite side than I thought I had felt myself ovulate. Sooooo - ya never know! Maybe things were in the right place? Any updates?

Not much new for me. I'm at 8dpiui now. So, one week down and one to go!


----------



## loeylo

Hey - I am cd30 just now. Before my ectopic I was a 28 day girl. We are now three months on, my last cycle was 30 days but I think I ovulated on cd14 (due to pains) but I also had cramp on cd21 so I'm not sure. Tested two dys ago and got a bfn. Don't feel pregnant. I always get gassy when I'm on my period, and I have been gassy for about a week. I am convinced I have a different smell too, sorry tmi! But I had that in my first pregnancy.


----------



## mirandala

Hi all!!! 

Sav- how are you doing? How are your temps looking? When are you going to test?? Fingers crossed for you hugely!!!!!! 

ioeylo- keep us updated!!


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks, Mirandala! I actually haven't been temping this cycle. It's really weird - it's my first cycle trying but not temping. Our last trying cycle (two months ago) my temps looked soooooo good but still ended in bfn. After that we kind of conceeded that temps tell you nothing and only add stress. So we put the thermometer down. However.. I definitely fished it out this morning and am going to temp tomorrow. I just can't stand not knowing!

I'm 12dpiui today. I don't know when I'm testing - we actually didn't even set a test date this time. I'd like to say Friday, but I don't know if I can wait that long. Maybe Wednesday? Hmmm.. 

How are you doing? I know you're on hold until January - I hope your break is reenergizing!


----------



## loeylo

Now on cd34, af is 6 days late but testing bfn. All I can think of is that I ovulated on cd21 and not cd14 so technically not due til tomorrow. Still, shouldn't be having such long cycles as I'm normally really regular :(


----------



## Savasanna

oh how frustrating, Loey! CD21 is pretty late to ovulate.. do you normally have 40 days cycles?


----------



## loeylo

Period showed this morning, meaning that I probably did ovulate on day 21 which is a whole week later than usual. 34 day cycle! Hopefully a normal cycle next month. All I can think of is that I ovulated twice?!


----------



## Savasanna

How strange! Well, at least that mystery is solved!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry I stepped away for a bit. I was starting to get crazy :headspin: and just needed to relax. I'm back in the tww now or just about anyway - had pos opk last night and this morning. So I'm hoping that I get to start 2015 on a high note! If not, I'm planning to go back on stims (femara) with my January cycle to hopefully make sure I ovulate on the side with a tube. 

Sorry AF found you loeylo and Savs. Savs- I hope the foster to adopt path is a smooth one that ends with lots of joy! Hubs and I have plans to research adoption agencies if nothing growing in my uterus by March. 

Wishing you a happy holiday this year!


----------



## mirandala

Good luck hatethewait! I know how it is- having to step back sometimes. I go through cycles too. Fingers crossed for you with this cycle!! 

Thinking of you all! 

My due date would have been the 28th- I'm trying not to be too upset but instead look to the future with positivity. 

Happy holidays!!! xoxo


----------



## Hatethewait85

Thinking of you mirandala! :hugs: Hope you treated yourself to something nice this weekend. I am dreading my upcoming due date. 

Fx 2015 is much kinder to all of us still waiting for our rainbows. I'm testing tomorrow and certainly hoping my luck will change a day early. Happy holidays to you alll!


----------



## HerdingMomma

Hello, ladies. It's been about a full year since I last posted (sorry!), but here I am. I wish I was coming with good news. Until just a short while ago, I did have good news, but, things change, don't they?

Took a solid year since my ectopic resolved, but I got a BFP last week. My betas were doubling AMAZINGLY. At first. Again. 

11dpo: 16.5
13dpo: 50.1 (30 hours)
16dpo: 227.1 (33 hours)
20dpo: 590 (69.7 hours)

I had a gush of brown blood this morning, which has slowed to spotting, but no pain. I have another beta scheduled for Monday and u/s next Thursday at 5w6d. I am not hopeful. I know the doubling time is still within the range of normal, but dropping that fast can't be, can it?


----------



## mirandala

Hiya herding...
Sending such big hopeful fingers crossed your way. I bet that this is so stressful for you... hopefully Monday's betas are really great. Like you say it is still within the realm of normal, so fingers crossed! It seems a little early to schedule the ultrasound for next thursday... hopefully they can see something! Keep us updated... fx!


----------



## loeylo

Fingers crossed Herding, I don't know much about doubling times etc as I mostly get monitored by scans, but I hope you have good news at ur scan! 

How is everyone else? This thread went really quiet! 

Afm - I got my bfp in feb! Had an early scan at 6w - convinced it was another ectopic as I had lots of pain at my ectopic side - but straight away we could see an intrauterine pregnancy with hb! At every scan I was convinced there would be no hb, but here we are at 13+2 and I can hear the hb and kicks on doppler each day. 

FYI for anyone else who gets your bfp, I have had quite a bit of cramping at the ectopic side from before my bfp and I still get it now, even though baby is at the opposite side!


----------



## mirandala

ioeylo- CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy to hear your news- it gives me hope!!! Also that's such a great piece of info- thank you. 

I'm still trying... no luck yet. 

xoxo


----------



## loeylo

We are still being really cautious. We only told our families and close friends at 12 and a half weeks and still haven't properly announced. I have a little round belly though so pretty sure people are guessing! 

The cramps were pretty severe at times. To the point I had to lie in bed and take painkillers! Although I also get ovulation pains now which I didn't get before the ectopic. I think it might just be scar tissue stretching or something because I don't even have a wound site since I had methotrexate!


----------



## mirandala

I totally get why you are being cautious. I am so excited for you though! 

I can imagine it was so scary having the cramps like that. I'm so sorry to hear they were so painful!!


----------



## loeylo

Now that I know they are normal I'm not at all concerned. The epas were concerned enough when I described it to call me in for an immediate scan 4 days after my last one as they thought I could possibly have 2 sacs and they missed the tubal one, they have had a really good look at both tubes and all looks well. I have had 4 scans so far and just waiting for a date for my 12 week nt scan but it looks like I might miss the nt part of it as I am so far on!


----------



## mirandala

It's great that they are taking it seriously. Keep us updated with how it all goes!!


----------



## HerdingMomma

It's another ectopic for me. Hoping to avoid mtx this time, though. Hcg seems to be dropping, but we'll keep a close eye on it, of course.


----------



## JPARR01

HerdingMomma said:


> It's another ectopic for me. Hoping to avoid mtx this time, though. Hcg seems to be dropping, but we'll keep a close eye on it, of course.

Sorry to hear this! Do they think you will need a shot?


----------



## HerdingMomma

They are planning to do mtx, but I'm hoping we won't have to. Hcg is dropping, so it looks like it'll resolve on it's own.


----------



## Hatethewait85

So sorry to hear HerdingMomma! Sending lots of hugs your way. :hugs:


Congrats loeylo!


----------



## Savasanna

HerdingMomma said:


> It's another ectopic for me. Hoping to avoid mtx this time, though. Hcg seems to be dropping, but we'll keep a close eye on it, of course.

Herding... I'm so so SO sorry to hear this. My heart is breaking for you.. that is so unfair. Huge hugs to you - I hope you can avoid mtx and heal quickly.


----------



## Beag

Hello ladies,

I found this forum really helpful and I don't have any hesitations to join and share my unforgettable experience.

I am turning 27 this year. It was my first pregnancy and was diagnosed having an ectopic pregnancy last Feb 11, 2015. I was treated by methotrexate shot the same day the doctor diagnosed it. I was bleeding on Feb 19 and lasted for 7 days. The doctor advised me to come back after a couple of weeks. Fortunately, on March 9, 2015 my b-hcg went down to 11. I still don't have my first menstruation after the shot and I feel really worried. Is anybody can help me on this? I am impatiently waiting on my period


----------



## HerdingMomma

So my last ectopic resolved without any drama, and here I am 5 months later with another BFP. I'm nervous, but the tests are making it hard not to get excited! Please pray with me!

https://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y420/June2014/HerdingMomma/972a7ea1-d207-41cf-a82d-66390552f390_zpskg0xrtot.jpg


----------



## loeylo

Congrats, lovely progression!

I'm due in two and a half weeks. Terrifying but exciting all at once!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Congrats the lines are looking great! Hope you get in for an early scan so they can make sure lil bub is in the right place!


----------



## summer2011

Good luck herdingmomma! Hope this is it for you :)


----------



## HerdingMomma

Thanks, ladies! Had my 3rd beta drawn today (15dpo) and expect they'll want me in for u/s next week. I'll probably ask for more betas, as well, because my betas have gone screwy before 5 weeks with both of my ectopics. At 10 and 12dpo they came back 12 and 45. I won't feel great about this until I see numbers like 2500 or an u/s image with a sac in the right place. 

Congrats loeylo!!!


----------



## HerdingMomma

UPDATE: 

Have had two more beta results come in.

10dpo: 12
12dpo: 45
15dpo: 151
18dpo: 471

So, betas are doubling appropriately. First u/s is MONDAY at 5w1d. Just need to see a gest sac in the right place!

I've passed the doomsday point for my first ectopic, and tomorrow if there's no bleeding I'll pass the doomsday point for the 2nd one. Gotta get to 8 weeks to get past that point with my first angel! FXFX


----------



## HerdingMomma

It's NOT ECTOPIC!!! Sac measured 2 days ahead!

But, my RE is still not very optimistic. Not sure if that's because of my history or because of this SCH, though. I go back next Monday for another scan. 

https://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y420/June2014/HerdingMomma/5w1dus_zpsdtpafrfr.jpg


----------



## Hatethewait85

So glad it's not ectopic! Fx it's s sticky bean!!


----------



## summer2011

That's a relief!! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## beemeck

Hi ladies - stalked this thread a little bit and herdingmama you are giving me hope! 

In a few days I will be 5 months post MTX. I have not had any luck falling pregnant again (fell on first time TTC for my ectopic) and have had some weird hormonal symptoms the last few months (unexplained weight gain, jawline cystic acne and hair loss). I have a dr appt today and will get a blood draw testing my hormone panel. 

I just feel frustrated because I always hear that you are more fertile after the loss and that has NOT been the case for me at all. I wonder if the ectopic and MTX and surgery just really took so much out of me. My periods regulated right away - arriving 28 days on the dot after my D and C, but something must still be up :wacko: glad to know there is hope in the future - I'm so ready for my rainbow! xx


----------



## HerdingMomma

My story is giving someone hope! That makes me feel good, thank you. :)

I have also experienced weight gain since my rounds of MTX and now I'm curious if it's related! Will be off to google that after this post.

Hang in there, hon. It took me almost a year to get pg again after my first ectopic, and then another 5 months after the second. 

AFM: Most of my time the last few days has been reading up on subchorionic hematomas. I'm feeling ok about it most of the time, but still that nagging worry. I've not had any bleeding, which is supposed to be a good sign, but it is quite large in comparison to the size of the gest sac, which is scary, however, since it's so far away from the gest sac, it's possible it's not an SCH at all, by definition. It is a hemorhage of some sort, but subchorionic means between the chorion layer and the uterus, and the chorion layer just is not that big. I'm wondering if it might be where the baby had started to implant and tore away and implanted further away, or if I lost a twin.


----------



## beemeck

HerdingMomma said:


> My story is giving someone hope! That makes me feel good, thank you. :)
> 
> I have also experienced weight gain since my rounds of MTX and now I'm curious if it's related! Will be off to google that after this post.
> 
> Hang in there, hon. It took me almost a year to get pg again after my first ectopic, and then another 5 months after the second.
> 
> AFM: Most of my time the last few days has been reading up on subchorionic hematomas. I'm feeling ok about it most of the time, but still that nagging worry. I've not had any bleeding, which is supposed to be a good sign, but it is quite large in comparison to the size of the gest sac, which is scary, however, since it's so far away from the gest sac, it's possible it's not an SCH at all, by definition. It is a hemorhage of some sort, but subchorionic means between the chorion layer and the uterus, and the chorion layer just is not that big. I'm wondering if it might be where the baby had started to implant and tore away and implanted further away, or if I lost a twin.

I remember looking up SCH when I was bleeding during my pregnancy (before I found out it was ectopic). I don't know much about it but from the looks of your scan it seems that everything is heading in the right direction... I am definitely keeping you in my thoughts. I know how scared I am going to be when I get another chance at being pregnant....

I google everything too lol. Let me know if you find anything about the weight gain. I remember them telling me my hair might fall out, but I didn't experience any hair loss until 3 months post shot so that's what is concerning. maybe I'll get some answers at my appt today too!


----------



## HerdingMomma

beemeck said:


> I remember looking up SCH when I was bleeding during my pregnancy (before I found out it was ectopic). I don't know much about it but from the looks of your scan it seems that everything is heading in the right direction... I am definitely keeping you in my thoughts. I know how scared I am going to be when I get another chance at being pregnant....
> 
> I google everything too lol. Let me know if you find anything about the weight gain. I remember them telling me my hair might fall out, but I didn't experience any hair loss until 3 months post shot so that's what is concerning. maybe I'll get some answers at my appt today too!

From my time on Google I *think* it's heading in the right direction, too. The fuzziness in the SCH I think indicates it's healing? It's not just solid blood anymore, anyway. I've posted in several SCH support groups, and haven't yet gotten any responses from those who have studied/lived with this longer. I can say for sure, that I haven't seen any other u/s images with a SCH that far away from the sac, which is part of why I'm thinking it's something different. More and more I'm thinking it's implantation blood.

As for MTX and weight gain.... There are a LOT of posts where people are asking if it's related, but nothing that indicates it is. Most "doctor" responses say MTX should cause weight LOSS due to how it works, but since it can damage kidneys that it could cause edema, and therefore weight gain in the form of water retention. Until I got pregnant I didn't feel bloated, though, just fat. LOL


----------



## HerdingMomma

Just found this quote on another site....

"At 12.5 weeks, a perinatologist looked at my ultrasound and said the SCH was beginning to "organize itself." That is, it had a more definite line around it and was a mix of fluid and solid rather than being all fluid."

I think that's what mine is doing already! I PRAY that's what I'm seeing, anyway! I wish these people would post pictures.


----------



## HerdingMomma

The bleed is GONE!!! Baby measured spot on at 6w1d and had a strong HB of 117-119bpm. If I remember right, that's about 20bpm higher than my first angel's was at about the same point. I'm going to try to remember to ask the nurse at my next scan next Monday. :cloud9::cloud9:

https://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y420/June2014/HerdingMomma/BabyD6w1d2_zps0lo3zq5x.jpg


----------



## beemeck

herding - that's great! what a beautiful picture :hugs: continuing to wish you a H and H 9 months. I believe today is my O day so FX the egg has been met :haha:


----------



## Dtrisha

Hi ladies! I had my ectopic on sept 6tg which was treated by methotrexate as well. I'm not TTC just yet but I thought I could join to get some insight and hear positive stories. I just finished my 1st AF and now just counting down days till my next AF so we can start trying again. I'm excited but also very nervous. I started bleeding at 5 weeks and I'm glad that i took my instinct and went to the ER. I was devistated but again happy they caught it so my tube was not removed. They said the MTX shot worked really great for me. And in 2 1/2 weeks my numbers were at 0. So now it's just more and more waiting. It is also our first child so I think that's what hurt the worst. But I'm very happy to have found this thread :) it gives me hope !


----------



## beemeck

Dtrisha said:


> Hi ladies! I had my ectopic on sept 6tg which was treated by methotrexate as well. I'm not TTC just yet but I thought I could join to get some insight and hear positive stories. I just finished my 1st AF and now just counting down days till my next AF so we can start trying again. I'm excited but also very nervous. I started bleeding at 5 weeks and I'm glad that i took my instinct and went to the ER. I was devistated but again happy they caught it so my tube was not removed. They said the MTX shot worked really great for me. And in 2 1/2 weeks my numbers were at 0. So now it's just more and more waiting. It is also our first child so I think that's what hurt the worst. But I'm very happy to have found this thread :) it gives me hope !

hi D! 
sounds like things are going pretty well for you all things considered. That's great you got to keep your tube and great that you've already had an AF! :thumbup: it seems like the faster you get to 0, the better. and the earlier you find out, the better too. I also had an ectopic my first pregnancy (but it was cervical), so I can really relate to how truly devastating that is. the three months they told me to wait after my surgery felt like it dragged SO SLOWLY. in fact, I only waited two months before I started trying again. My periods regulated right away and I felt like I needed to be able to start trying again for my mental health! :wacko: I haven't had any luck yet but I'm glad to find threads like this one to give me hope. stay with us on your journey - the support is much needed! :hugs:


----------



## Dtrisha

Bee- ya as long as my next cycle comes on time I'm going to start trying. I'm pretty sure it will be. It just feels like my body is back to normal but I don't think I should try this month (as much as I want to). If I start regularly I'll still be trying like 2 weeks early but I think it'll be ok because I've been taking folic acid like you're supposed to. I got lucky and we got pregnant on cycle 2 last time so hopefully we are lucky again. In so sorry to hear about your experience though. It's just so terrible. I just want our first child. It's so hard to see close friends and family so happy and you're just stuck in a rut. Baby dust to you!! Are you temping or anything? I didn't do anything last time we just BD a lot.


----------



## beemeck

Dtrisha said:


> Bee- ya as long as my next cycle comes on time I'm going to start trying. I'm pretty sure it will be. It just feels like my body is back to normal but I don't think I should try this month (as much as I want to). If I start regularly I'll still be trying like 2 weeks early but I think it'll be ok because I've been taking folic acid like you're supposed to. I got lucky and we got pregnant on cycle 2 last time so hopefully we are lucky again. In so sorry to hear about your experience though. It's just so terrible. I just want our first child. It's so hard to see close friends and family so happy and you're just stuck in a rut. Baby dust to you!! Are you temping or anything? I didn't do anything last time we just BD a lot.

I was the same way. I felt back to normal pretty much right away but I think I've learned that that can be deceiving. I don't think there is any harm in trying earlier though because I feel like when your body isn't truly healed, it won't happen. I got pregnant the first month trying! and did nothing except notice EWCM and hit the bedroom 2 days in a row. that's it - bam. and now, nothing. each month I add more to help so yes I'm temping, using OPKS, charting, the whole deal. I started to worry that I wasn't O'ing. I finally went to drs last week. I am O'ing but he said some women really get set back from the MTX. I've been all about the folate since June too so I just don't know :shrug: every month, I'm hoping this is it! tons of :dust::dust::dust: to you too :hugs:


----------



## Dtrisha

I wonder why you get set back by it? Like what is it that's keeping us from conceiving? I hope I get right back. And now I know signs of pregnancy I'm hoping they stay the same so I'll know earlier. Because before I had bloating and peeing a lot and I didn't think it was because of pregnancy but I was. So hoping end of November /December it'll be signs again lol. Sorry if my messages are all over the place lol. I'm on my cell phone and I'm trying to minimal it so I don't have to type as much lol.


----------



## beemeck

Dtrisha said:


> I wonder why you get set back by it? Like what is it that's keeping us from conceiving? I hope I get right back. And now I know signs of pregnancy I'm hoping they stay the same so I'll know earlier. Because before I had bloating and peeing a lot and I didn't think it was because of pregnancy but I was. So hoping end of November /December it'll be signs again lol. Sorry if my messages are all over the place lol. I'm on my cell phone and I'm trying to minimal it so I don't have to type as much lol.

no you're fine - it's def complicated on the phone lol. I wonder that too - I never get a straight answer - just "give your body time to heal". I'm always like heal what, specifically?! When they told me to wait 3 months I asked why. Just the healing answer. He even said it wouldn't be the end of the world if I got pregnant before then, but just to please wait. I'm a very rational person - I wanted a concrete answer! I still want that concrete answer. My situation was complicated and I hemorrhaged and could have died. Lost 25% of my blood and had to get transfusions/emergency surgery. so they always just tell me that my body went through a lot and it's getting back on track? yet I have gotten my period every 29 days on the dot since...???


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I want to know too. Like please tell me what has to heal and how it has to heal. I know they say well the MTX does a big toll on your body and I get that. But that's the only answer they told me too. It's our body's and I want to know what happens. I've heard that you can have birth defects from MTX and I think that's what scares me the most about trying this month. Because it's only been 6 weeks and I've only been taking folic acid for about 4 weeks. They never told me how much to take so I'm taking 800 mcg.


----------



## HerdingMomma

A lot of people are told to wait three months to give the body time to build folic acid levels back up, but that recommendation comes from long term use of MTX, not the tiny dose needed to take care of an ectopic. My RE told us wait one cycle. It took longer than that each time, but that's what we did. 

I'll have to double check to tell you the exact dosages, but I'm VERY confident that serrapeptase, natokinase and selenium helped me. I've got a very good friend who has also had multiple ectopics, and she did some research and found that serra and nato work together to dissolve scar tissue, which is a big cause of ectopics. Selenium supports overall tube health. I started taking it about 2 months before this BFP and it's intrauterine!! She started it long before I did and she's 25 weeks now! So both of us got our IUPs the first BFP after taking these supplements. Now that I've seen it for myself, I'm passing it on, too. 

Just remembered I ordered the serra and nato from Amazon, so looked up the order... The serrapeptase I took 120,000 units once a day, the natokinase I took 2,000 fu once a day. The selenium I got at Kroger, so I'll have to look at it when I get home. 

I was convinced the serra/nato combo was doing SOMETHING within a week of starting it. I had had a cyst on the back of my neck for YEARS, and within a week it was all but gone. It's completely gone now. :D


----------



## HerdingMomma

BTW, take folate instead of folic acid. It works better/faster. :) Plus, if you have MTHFR folic acid isn't going to work at all, and can make things worse.


----------



## beemeck

thanks for all of that info herding! and I think you're right about the MTX dosages. I did specifically ask my Dr how long it would be in my system and he said a week! it's long term that could cause birth defects... I know it depletes folate like crazy, but I don't think it takes three months to build back up. especially with taking folate and eating right. :thumbup:


----------



## Dtrisha

What is MTHFR? Sorry not familiar with the abbreviation. And I'm going to look up those to things you said and take them. Are they a combo in one vitamin or two separate vitamins?


----------



## Dtrisha

So folate not folic acid?? I didn't know this. Ugh


----------



## HerdingMomma

Dtrisha said:


> What is MTHFR? Sorry not familiar with the abbreviation. And I'm going to look up those to things you said and take them. Are they a combo in one vitamin or two separate vitamins?

It stands for methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase, and a lot of people have a mutation that means it doesn't work as well as it should. It's pretty complicated, but the end result is the body can't process certain amino acids. 

Here's the links to the two I got:

Nat - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BD0RRM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00

Serra - https://www.amazon.com/Doctors-Best...422&sr=1-1&keywords=serrapeptase+120000+units


----------



## Dtrisha

So ahould I take that for just trying to get pregnant or take it through the whole pregnancy as well? And should I take folate on top of that instead of folic acid?


----------



## HerdingMomma

Dtrisha said:


> So ahould I take that for just trying to get pregnant or take it through the whole pregnancy as well? And should I take folate on top of that instead of folic acid?

If you don't have the mutation folic acid will work, but folate is still better. ;)


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm not sure if I do. How do I find out? Or would I have known?


----------



## HerdingMomma

Dtrisha said:


> I'm not sure if I do. How do I find out? Or would I have known?

Your doctor can do a test. I wouldn't worry about it too much, honestly. Just take folate instead of folic acid and if you do have it that will take care of it. :D


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok so folate instead of folic acid. How many mcg?


----------



## HerdingMomma

Dtrisha said:


> So folate not folic acid?? I didn't know this. Ugh

Folate is naturally found in food, folic acid is synthetic, and therefore not as good. 

I don't remember how much of that I took either. I only worried about it to get my levels back up after MTX. Otherwise, I'm pretty sure I get enough from food. I love spinach, lettuce, broccoli and oranges, and eat a lot of them. :) I just bought some and took it according to the bottle's instructions.


----------



## HerdingMomma

Come to think of it, and it didn't hit me at the time and certainly wasn't intentional, but after each time I had MTX I ate like 5 times more oranges than normal! LOL I could go through a 5lb bag of those cuties or halos oranges by myself in less than a week!


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok awesome! I think I'll go buy some today!!! Some oranges and one bottle of folate just in case because I don't eat a bunch of the other stuff lol. I like broccoli and lettuce just isn't in my system a lot.


----------



## Dtrisha

How long did everyone wait TTC??


----------



## HerdingMomma

PHP:







Dtrisha said:


> How long did everyone wait TTC??

Next cycle after the ectopic betas were back to 0. Basically, one AF after, because I'd gotten AF before getting back to 0 and O'd right after getting back to 0.


----------



## Dtrisha

So how many weeks after MTX?


----------



## beemeck

well my situation was a little more complicated with the cervical - I had stitches in my cervix for 6 weeks after the surgery so we couldn't even BD until last week of June - right after I O'ed. so we tried last week in July. Ectopic was terminated May 11.


----------



## Dtrisha

All of this makes me want to try this month but I'm not sure if I should .. It would be 7 weeks since MTX


----------



## HerdingMomma

Dtrisha said:


> So how many weeks after MTX?

My second ectopic I actually started bleeding the day BEFORE getting the MTX, so was back to TTC the cycle that started 4 weeks later. 

Looks like with my first ectopic I was back to TTC the same cycle my beta had gotten back to 0. I had even taken Clomid. AF showed up 2 weeks after my 2nd shot (betas kept rising after the first one).


----------



## HerdingMomma

The most important thing to consider is folate. DO NOT start taking supplements before hcg is back to 0, last thing you want is for it to start going up again (which is unlikely once it has started falling, but to be safe). Give your body time to build levels back up, which won't take long at all.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah mine were at 0 like 3 -4 weeks ago so after that was done I had started taking folic acid


----------



## HerdingMomma

Than I see no reason not to get back in the saddle!


----------



## Dtrisha

Hmm. I think maybe NTNP for one month


----------



## Dtrisha

What if I have he mutation and don't know I have it and try? That's what I'm thinking of now. Cause I could be taking folic acid for nothing


----------



## HerdingMomma

Dtrisha said:


> What if I have he mutation and don't know I have it and try? That's what I'm thinking of now. Cause I could be taking folic acid for nothing

You're still getting folate from food. Just switch moving forward and you'll be fine. Odds are you don't have it, it's just something to be aware of.


----------



## Dtrisha

Alright. Thank you!! Everyone is so much help :) I will keep everyone updated. And congratulations on your BFP! Sorry I haven't said that yet herding momma!


----------



## HerdingMomma

Dtrisha said:


> Alright. Thank you!! Everyone is so much help :) I will keep everyone updated. And congratulations on your BFP! Sorry I haven't said that yet herding momma!

Thank you!


----------



## Dtrisha

We decided to TTC this month. So I think I'll be ovulating next week if my cycle is regular :)


----------



## HerdingMomma

Dtrisha said:


> We decided to TTC this month. So I think I'll be ovulating next week if my cycle is regular :)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks! Excited but nervous. Which is to be expected.


----------



## HerdingMomma

Had another good u/s Monday! HB 145, measured perfectly! Looking more and more like a rainbow!

https://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y420/June2014/HerdingMomma/BabyD7w1d_zpslwffeec3.jpg


----------



## beemeck

beautiful pic!! so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Dtrisha

Awh herding momma. That's a awesome picture. Couldn't be any more perfect :). How often are you getting scans?


----------



## HerdingMomma

Thanks!



Dtrisha said:


> Awh herding momma. That's a awesome picture. Couldn't be any more perfect :). How often are you getting scans?

I'll have another one next Tuesday. If that one also goes well, I expect the RE will release me to my OB. He typically wants to see me at about 9-10 weeks, and he did an u/s at that first appt at 9.5 weeks 2 years ago (when we found my first angel's heart had stopped 2 weeks earlier). I have wondered if he noticed something during the exam that concerned him, even though he said everything was right on track before asking if I wanted the u/s.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah if he did I don't understand why they don't say anything. It's your body and your baby. But it's so exciting seeing people have a healthy pregnant after heart ache. We all deserve it!


----------



## Ileah7

Hi there, I'm new here and am wanting to connect with some people who are going through the same thing as I am. I have a methotrexate shot on Sept 23 for an ovarian ectopic. I got back to 0 Oct 21 and started my period the same day. I had an appointment with my OB today, but it wasn't very helpful. My big question was when can we try again. I've read so many conflicting answers to this, I was wanting her to give me a real answer or at least which version of the information she believes. Instead I got a vague wait awhile, and when I pushed for more she said we could try now or in December, but the miscarriage risk might be higher. I know we will at least wait this cycle--I should ovulate in a few days and that is way too soon! Has anyone been given better information? Thanks so much!


----------



## Dtrisha

Welcome lleah , I'm sorry that you had to go through this :(. It is not easy. Everyone gets different answers. I got 12 weeks after methotrexate. I have talked to a lot of ladies here and lots say they were advised jut one cycle. And you have to be taking folic acid after you get back to 0. I took that for about 6-7 weeks and finally got my period and we decided to give it a GO on our own. Even though it has only been about 8 weeks or so after methotrexate. I was feeling great and that's why I advised against waiting 12 weeks. If you have any more questions feel free to ask. This site is very helpful. Very positive people :).


----------



## HerdingMomma

Ileah7 said:


> Hi there, I'm new here and am wanting to connect with some people who are going through the same thing as I am. I have a methotrexate shot on Sept 23 for an ovarian ectopic. I got back to 0 Oct 21 and started my period the same day. I had an appointment with my OB today, but it wasn't very helpful. My big question was when can we try again. I've read so many conflicting answers to this, I was wanting her to give me a real answer or at least which version of the information she believes. Instead I got a vague wait awhile, and when I pushed for more she said we could try now or in December, but the miscarriage risk might be higher. I know we will at least wait this cycle--I should ovulate in a few days and that is way too soon! Has anyone been given better information? Thanks so much!

Skipping this cycle and TTC again after you get your next AF would be in line with what my RE told me to do. It still took 5 months to get pregnant again, but we were back to TTC after one full cycle post MTX.


----------



## Ltweety

Ileah7 said:


> Hi there, I'm new here and am wanting to connect with some people who are going through the same thing as I am. I have a methotrexate shot on Sept 23 for an ovarian ectopic. I got back to 0 Oct 21 and started my period the same day. I had an appointment with my OB today, but it wasn't very helpful. My big question was when can we try again. I've read so many conflicting answers to this, I was wanting her to give me a real answer or at least which version of the information she believes. Instead I got a vague wait awhile, and when I pushed for more she said we could try now or in December, but the miscarriage risk might be higher. I know we will at least wait this cycle--I should ovulate in a few days and that is way too soon! Has anyone been given better information? Thanks so much!

Lleah,
So sorry to hear of your losses. I was treated with methotrexate on 10/3 at just under 6 weeks pregnant and am still waiting to get back to zero. I did meet with my dr about two weeks ago and she told me once I get back to zero, I should immediately start taking my prenatals along with an extra dose of folic acid, wait to have two periods. A BARE minimum of one full cycle, and then we could try again. She highly recommends two because A. it gives your body time to build up the folic acid and repair lost vitamins, etc... B. allows for the mass to resolve itself, thereby reducing your chance of having another ectopic back to back... I hope this helps. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dtrisha

So before methotrexate I had very regular periods 28 days. I had my first period October 9th. And as of yesterday it was 28th day. And still no period. Has anyone had two periods and did they go straight back to normal or did it take awhile. I'm worried that maybe I'm not ovulating too? Does anyone have advice.


----------



## HerdingMomma

Dtrisha said:


> So before methotrexate I had very regular periods 28 days. I had my first period October 9th. And as of yesterday it was 28th day. And still no period. Has anyone had two periods and did they go straight back to normal or did it take awhile. I'm worried that maybe I'm not ovulating too? Does anyone have advice.

It's very normal for cycles to be a bit wonky after a loss.


----------



## Dtrisha

I thought once I had my one normal period it would be back to normal ? Cause I'm 3 days late now.


----------



## HerdingMomma

Unfortunately, that's not always the case. I hope things get back to normal soon!


----------



## Dtrisha

I wonder if I should call the doctor or just let it be? I'm just not sure how much longer I should wait. And my cervix is super high I can barely reach it.


----------



## Dtrisha

I've also been feeling really hot in my face. Like my head has a fever or something like for a week . Cause the rest of my body is fine. It's so strange


----------



## HerdingMomma

Have you POAS? Did you chart and know when you ovulated? Or if you have? I don't think it warrants a call to the doctor, as unpredictable cycles are normal after a loss, unless, of course, you've got another BFP on your hands.


----------



## HerdingMomma

Quick update from me.... Saw my RE again last Wednesday and I've been released! I see my OB for the first time Thursday. Baby was still measuring right on schedule, with a HB of 180, and I got to see baby in 3D, too!

https://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y420/June2014/HerdingMomma/9w3d201_zpsgh6zmqrc.jpg

https://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y420/June2014/HerdingMomma/b9c6187a-60de-43e3-b965-bfdef8c743d3_zpsovkybncv.jpg


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah and I'm not sure what to think of the tests honestly. It's the new frer and I thought I had a positive yesterday but now I don't know cause it didn't get darker and i feel like it's maybe just a indent or something flakey


----------



## Dtrisha

That's so exciting herding momma :). I'm happy for you.


----------



## HerdingMomma

Dtrisha said:


> Yeah and I'm not sure what to think of the tests honestly. It's the new frer and I thought I had a positive yesterday but now I don't know cause it didn't get darker and i feel like it's maybe just a indent or something flakey

Yea, those new FRER really suck. I found some of the old ones at Walgreen's and stocked up when I first got my BFP and felt like I'd struck gold! LOL After those ran out I switched to the FRRR (First Response Rapid Result) at Walmart. Shoulda gone back to Walgreen's, though. LOL

And thank you! You'll be here one day soon!!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Just took this. Don't think there is anything there. It's the only old test I had and now I wish I would of waited. I don't know what to do from here.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dtrisha

I seriously give up. I'm just so upset. I either want my BFP or AF I'm over it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ltweety

HerdingMomma said:


> Quick update from me.... Saw my RE again last Wednesday and I've been released! I see my OB for the first time Thursday. Baby was still measuring right on schedule, with a HB of 180, and I got to see baby in 3D, too!
> 
> https://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y420/June2014/HerdingMomma/9w3d201_zpsgh6zmqrc.jpg
> 
> https://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y420/June2014/HerdingMomma/b9c6187a-60de-43e3-b965-bfdef8c743d3_zpsovkybncv.jpg

Congrats! That's so exciting to see a healthy little baby in there. Wishing you a healthy, happy journey.


----------



## HerdingMomma

Dtrisha said:


> Just took this. Don't think there is anything there. It's the only old test I had and now I wish I would of waited. I don't know what to do from here.

I don't see anything either. You probably just ovulated late. Big hugs!


----------



## Ltweety

Dtrisha said:


> I seriously give up. I'm just so upset. I either want my BFP or AF I'm over it.

Don't give up dtrisha! I actually hate the FRER's because I feel like the white is so much starker than other tests...I broke down and bought the internet cheapies. With my last BFP I got the first one on one of those at 13dpo and was too chicken to test on an fRER until I was 16 dpo and had already got three BFPs on other tests. It's strange that was just two months ago and now I'm back here :cry:. BUT, it will happen for us! Try something different this next cycle. That always helps me. Add a supplement, use pre seed, change your bd method to every other day...whatever you gotta do to keep truckin':thumbup:. It just helps to add or make something new in this long journey we are all on.


----------



## Dtrisha

Well I would actually feel really good if my period would just start. I'm 3 days late and now I'm just aggravated with all this. I'm not testing anymore till Friday cause now I'm actually really upset now. I took a picture of my old frer I just took but I took it in the light and I think it's just the light from the strip. Cause not in the light I don't see anything :(


----------



## HerdingMomma

Dtrisha said:


> Well I would actually feel really good if my period would just start. I'm 3 days late and now I'm just aggravated with all this. I'm not testing anymore till Friday cause now I'm actually really upset now. I took a picture of my old frer I just took but I took it in the light and I think it's just the light from the strip. Cause not in the light I don't see anything :(

Definitely don't give up! When did your hcg get back to zero? Did you chart? If you ovulated late, your period isn't late. If you don't know when you ovulated, or how long your luteal phase normally is, there's no way to know when AF is due.


----------



## Dtrisha

It was back to zero like the 18th of September. And I had the methotrexate the 6th. I just don't feel like it should be late I don't know. And I don't temp or anything because before the loss I had everything was normal and 28 days so I thought after my period I would of been back to normal


----------



## HerdingMomma

Dtrisha said:


> It was back to zero like the 18th of September. And I had the methotrexate the 6th. I just don't feel like it should be late I don't know. And I don't temp or anything because before the loss I had everything was normal and 28 days so I thought after my period I would of been back to normal

I'm betting you ovulated later than normal. Nothing to worry about. So many things can cause late ovulation besides losses. Ever since my last loss last March I've O'd on CD16 instead of CD14. Could be because of the loss, could be just that I'm getting older. Cycles can and do change over time, but the luteal phase tends to stay the same until menopause begins, when it can get shorter.


----------



## Dtrisha

So I could just be waiting for AF still?


----------



## HerdingMomma

Dtrisha said:


> So I could just be waiting for AF still?

That's my educated guess, yes.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok. I say if she's not here by Friday then something is going on.


----------



## Ltweety

Dtrisha said:


> Ok. I say if she's not here by Friday then something is going on.

I agree with herding momma. I usually ovulate around CD 14 or 15 but have o'd as early as 13 and as late as 21! So it's totally possible and even more so after a loss. 

Question, how soon after your numbers hit zero did you ovulate (aproximately)? I'm currently waiting to ovulate for the first time after zero last thursday. I figure two weeks...


----------



## Dtrisha

I think 2 weeks. That's the norm.


----------



## Dtrisha

Dang ok. I hope I didn't ovulate that late! That's a long cycle ugh.


----------



## HerdingMomma

Ltweety said:


> Question, how soon after your numbers hit zero did you ovulate (aproximately)? I'm currently waiting to ovulate for the first time after zero last thursday. I figure two weeks...

I didn't have betas after my first loss, but I O'd a few days after my tests went negative again.

With my first ectopic, I had a negative blood test at CD6 and O'd on time on CD14.

With my second ectopic, I had a negative blood test at CD14 and O'd within 2 days of that. You can DEFINITELY O sooner than 2 weeks after betas return to 0.


----------



## Ltweety

herdingmomma--
Man am I glad I read that. I'm not supposed to be getting pregnant this cycle because I just had methotrexate last month so I better be a bit more careful about it. I was feeling pretty liberated about protection since this whole TTC journey began, lol :blush:

Maybe I should be using OPK's, I was going to save them this month since I temp and didn't really need to anticipate or time bd...

That's why these forums are so great! Experience is such a plus, lol.


----------



## beemeck

sorry trisha. I couldn't see anything on your tests :( I'm pretty regular myself - mainly 29 day cycles every month, but I've had 32 day cycles randomly. In fact, my last cycle was 32 days and now that I'm tracking O with temps, I saw that I in fact O'ed on day 18 instead of 15. So I think it's fairly common to have an off month, ESPECIALLY after a loss and especially after an ectopic loss.... good luck to you for the next cycle :hugs:

and honestly, I think I O'ed just before my cycles got back to 0. I've heard other women swear by this too. I have lots of O signs - cramping being the main one, and I'm convinced I O'ed right before my levels reached 0. I got AF 29 days after D and C..... 

herding - lovely lovely news and beautiful scan!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I don't know what to make of this so called "period" I'm having right now. Yesterday was brown discharge with a little pink. Only had like penny size for the whole day in a liner. Today I had a tampon on from 730-1230ish and barely anything. In so confused. Usually my first day or two is pretty heavy. Ugh thanks for the input though!!


----------



## beemeck

ugh I know. It's so offputting when our bodies aren't doing what they usually do and throw us for a loop. I often wonder if this stuff has happened to me before (longer periods, lighter periods too, etc) and I didn't care to notice since I wasn't thinking about it or tracking or TTC. I guess I'll never know. I often think that my body changed after the loss but I mostly think that I prob had some weird/different periods before and never paid attention. I also went RIGHT back to normal after my loss, but it didn't stay that way. It hasn't changed much though. Hey just think - we are one cycle closer to our BFP!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah it's just so weird how my 1st period in October was so normal. And this ones so odd? I guess will see. I hope we have BFP this month. I want it bad :( especially since I thought I was this month because of a longer cycle.


----------



## beemeck

hugs to you! :hugs: I've been tracking my O since my ectopic so I guess I never had that "this could be it" period. I was actually thinking about that last month though since I did O late - I thought, if I didn't track O, I would be convinced I'm pregnant right now. And I thought how heartbreaking that would have been so I really am sending you big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Dtrisha

Hugs to you as well ! I'm hoping I can remember to temp this cycle. I want to know eh be I O. But not to sure about how you know? Is it a temp spike?


----------



## beemeck

yep - but it doesn't always have to be a "spike" - it can just be a gradual rise too. But I was surprised at how easy temping was. FF does most of the work, really. And after a few months, I know my pattern and my characteristics so I can interpret it myself now as well. I would def recommend it especially if you are feeling questionable about your cycle. It gives a lot of insight and yes, can lessen the false hope in cases when you O a little later.


----------



## Dtrisha

I definitely want to temp now. Wish I would of before.


----------



## beemeck

you are at the perfect time to start now! at the beginning of a cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Dtrisha

So you start at AF?


----------



## Ltweety

Dtrisha said:


> So you start at AF?

Yes, CD 1 is first day of AF. Your temps might be a little sporadic through your period but should go to base line by the time it's over. I love temping too...definitely recommend it. I o'd on cycle day 21 before and I would have been crazy if I hadn't known.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok thank you. Can't wait.


----------



## HerdingMomma

Just got my NIPT results today. All clear for trisomies, and. ....

It's a BOY!


----------



## Dtrisha

Herding- yay!! I'm glad all is well &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ltweety

That's great! Congrats!


----------



## HerdingMomma

Thought I'd come post an update for you ladies! I'm 27w3d today, so quasi-third trimester. I am calling it third seeing as I'm less than 3 months from my due date, but hey, it's just semantics, right? LOL

Had an appointment this morning and I've lost the whole 1 pound I had gained as of last month's appointment, but OB isn't concerned because baby Jared is doing great! He's about 2 1/2 lbs now. Even though I'm effectively losing weight, ironically, I failed the glucose test. LOL 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p189/ace61502/Jared/Jared27w3d_zpscxh8fc9v.jpg


----------



## jessesgirl13

I had to get the methotrexate injection in June. My doctor said to wait at least 3 months, or until I had 2 menstrual cycles. My levels went down exactly as they were supposed to and by September I was ready to start trying again. I still am not pregnant. I was able to concieve twice before very easily even though neither of those pregnancies were successful. So it worries me that it has been this long. I wish you luck


----------



## Savasanna

Just wanted to say, I'm sorry you're going through this Jessesgirl. It totally sucks.


----------



## beemeck

herding!! thanks for the update and wonderful news. congrats!! 

jesse - I had MTX treatment in early May of last year. The ectopic was a result of our fist time trying and now nothing since then. I often worry that the MTX messed something up, but so far all tests have come back normal. wishing you the best of luck :hugs:


----------

